# Giant Trance 650B



## active-bikes (21. April 2014)

Eine Plattform für alles, was mit dem Trance 2014 zu tun hat. 
Bilder, Erfahrungsberichte, Techtalk usw.
In den nächsten Tagen gibts von uns zum Einstieg einen ausführlichen Testbericht mit Bildern vom Trance Andvanced SX 2014.

...... dann los !


----------



## milux (22. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mal mein Neuzugang Trance SX 




   

Ich habe mir allerdings eine Zweifach Kurbel montieren lassen, das Originalteil war denke ich für meine Zwecke weniger geeignet.
Viele Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem Bike noch nicht sammeln können, da ich bisher erst eine ordentliche Tour gemacht habe.
Was aber auffällt, ist die doch vergleichsweise grandiose Traktion am Hinterrad im Gelände.
War bei meinem letzten Rad ( Ghost ) bedeutend schlechter.
Einzig die Gabel (Fox 34 Talas O/C CTD) braucht denke ich noch einige Zeit zum Einfahren, das Losbrechmoment ist nicht das beste.
Wenn ich die Gabel mit den von Fox für mein Gewicht "notwendigen" 145 psi fülle, sind das gefühlsmäßig Stahlstangen, daher bleibe ich momentan noch bei 110 psi ( Fox gibt ja für die 2014er Gabeln wesentlich höhere Werte an, als noch bei der 2013er ). 
Na ja mal sehen, was die weiteren Touren zeigen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (23. April 2014)

Hier ein Testbericht vom Trance Andvanced SX 2014 :





*Ausstattung*

Die SX Modelle der Trance Reihe kommen mit dicker Endurogabel daher und sollen noch mehr Bergabspaß bereiten als die Trance Allmountainmodelle. Die wichtigsten Ausstattungsmerkmale des SX Advanced sind, Sram X01 11-Fach Antrieb, 650b Laufräder und ein Carbonrahmen.
Das Testbike ist mit einer 150mm RockShox Pike versehen und auf Tubeless umgebaut, der Umbaukit ist dabei. Den Kontakt zum Boden bilden beim Testrad vorne ein Maxxis Minion Front in 2,35“ und hinten ein Schwalbe Hans Dampf in 2,4“. Mit dieser Ausstattung kommt das Rad auf 12,0 kg.
Die Modellpalette der Trance Reihe umfasst insgesamt 7 Modellvarianten von 1399,- bis 4999,- Euro.


*Erster Eindruck*

Mein erster Eindruck war, daraufsetzen und wohlfühlen. Auf der Straße fühlten sich die größeren Räder nicht träge an und ließen sich flott beschleunigen. Nachdem das Grundsetup eingestellt war, ging es dann zur ersten Ausfahrt in den Wald. Auf meiner Hausrunde im Saarland geht es oft kurz aber knackig bergauf und danach auf angelegten Trails runter. Kleinere Sprünge und Wurzeln steckt das Rad super weg und lässt sich mit wenigen Tritten wieder beschleunigen. Das 32er Kettenblatt vorne ist Berghoch aber eher etwas für den sportlich ambitionierteren Mountainbiker oder Enduristen.


*Auf dem Trail*

Das Rad lässt sich zügig bergauf bewegen und behält dank der größeren Laufräder auch bei technisch schwierigen Passagen mit Wurzeln und Steinen die Traktion.
Geht es den Berg runter, spielt das Trance seine Vorteile aus. In offenen Kurven laufen die 650b Räder wie auf Schienen, fast wie Carven im Winter auf Skiern. Wenn es richtig ruppig wird, arbeiten Gabel und Hinterbau sehr harmonisch und bügeln den Tril glatt. Stellenweise war ich überrascht, wie gut das Rad schnelle Schläge, egal ob groß oder klein, verarbeitet. Das Gefühl ist soft aber nicht schwammig und vermittelt dem Fahrer deutlich mehr als die vorhandenen 140mm Federweg am Heck. Das mag zum einen an den 27,5“ großen Rädern liegen aber sicherlich auch an dem super arbeitenden Hinterbau des Trance. Das Rad gibt dem Fahrer ein gutes Feedback zum Untergrund und wirkt trotz seines geringen Gewichts nicht kippelig oder fragil. In der Luft verhält sich das Bike stabil und lässt sich gut beherrschen, der Style kommt nicht zu kurz.



*Flowtrail Ottweiler*

Taugt das Rad auch für gebaute Strecken und Bikeparks? Der Flowtrail Ottweiler soll es zeigen.
Auf gebauten Strecken mit Anliegern, Walls und Sprüngen fühlt sich das Trance immer noch wohl. Spürbar wird allerdings, dass es sich eben nicht um ein Parkbike oder Downhiller handelt. Das Rad will sauber durch Anlieger bewegt werden, dann ist man auch auf dem Trance schnell unterwegs. Für den ein oder anderen Tag Flowtrail oder Bikepark hat man auch mit dem Trance seinen Spass solange man nicht auf Zeit die Nuts in Lac Blanc runter möchte.



*Fazit*

Mit dem Trance ist man für alles Gerüstet, egal ob auf flowigen Trails oder ruppigen Abfahrten. Das Rad entspricht seinem Einsatzzweck und bietet Spass für jeden von Tour bis Endurorennen.
Parallel sind wir nicht nur die Topvariante mit Carbonrahmen, sondern auch die Alumodelle des normalen Trance gefahren, welche die identische Rahmengeometrie besitzen.
Da die Rahmen bei den SX und normalen Modellen identisch sind, kann man ohne Probleme durch Umbau der Gabel aus einem Allmountain ein Enduro machen.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. April 2014)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, welche Rahmengröße man bei 1,90m und langen Beinen nehmen sollte? L oder XL? Gefahren würde das Bike mit 50mm Vorbau.


----------



## Andy71 (24. April 2014)

Bin 1,90 und hab ebenfalls eher längere Beine und fahre es in XL.
Passt mir gut, auch auf technischen Strecken.
Aber teste es mal wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast!

Gardasee oder Winterberg Dirtmasters möglich!

Natürlich auch bei diversen Händlern, die Testbikes im Programm haben!


----------



## AriesWendell (27. April 2014)

Hallo Leute,

Seit seit einigen Tagen bin ich nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Trance 27.5. Davor hatte ich das Giant Reign1 2013 und kaufte mir bewusst das Trance 3, da meine Freundin und ich unser erstes Baby erwarten und ich somit das Bike-Budget kürzen musste und zweitens kompl.andere Komponenten haben will, als zurzeit Giant Europa es im Program hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ganz im Original Zustand konnte ich das Bike dann doch nicht lassen. Zumind. Reverse Escape Pedale und ein Giant Contact Seat Post durften von Anfang an nicht fehlen. Wobei letzteres im Shop nicht lagernd war und ich bis heute noch darauf warte. 

Hier meine Auflistung an geplanten Upgrades:
- kompl. Shimano XTR (2-fach/Trail Version) Schalt und Bremssystem (XX1 schränkt leider mein Einsatzgebiet ein)
- Rock Shox Pike (schwarz)
- Rock Shox Monarch RT3
- Hans Dampf

Aber bis der kleine Racker das Licht der Welt erblickt hat, werden die Anschaffungen eher Kinderwagen, Kinderzimmer, Babykleidung ...etc sein. Nun denn, meine ersten Fahreindrücke waren mit "unerwartet besser als erwartet" zu benoten. Um ehrlich zu sein, hatte ich es mir schlimmer vorgestellt LOL. Die beiden Deore Bremsen (180mm) greifen zwar zu, aber in einer Art und Weise die mir bis dato eher fremd war. Die aktuell eingebaute Rock Shox Sektor Silver 27.5 Federgabel und Dämpfer sind Basic und fühlen sich trotz der 140mm auch Basic an. Ruckartig und nervös. Um es kurz zu fassen, es kratzt absolut an meiner Mtb-Schmerzgrenze des Fahrens. Schlechter dürfte es nicht mehr sein!!! 
Aber es gibt auch positives zu vermelden. Die Geometrie des Rahmens ist stimmig. Auf einem 26er saß man "über" dem Rad und jetzt auf 27,5 fühlt es sich eher "zwischen" den beiden Rädern zu sitzen an. Laufruhig auch bei hohem Tempo bergab, jedoch anders. Die 27,5 wollen anders gezähmt werden. Aber sobald man einige Sprünge und schnelle Richtungsänderung zwischen engen Passagen und Bäume hinter sich hatte, wird's wirklich geil! Uphill fährt es sich wie "Scheiße auf Handtuch". Ich bin spürbar schneller bergauf als noch davor und downhill wie erwähnt. Großes Dankeschön gilt hier vor allem der "Maestro"!!! Ich habe einige Systeme Scott, Cube, Spezis, Ghost, Votec, ..etc besitzen und testen dürfen, aber nichts geht über die Maestro. Egal ob beim harten bergauf pedalieren oder springen, sie verhält sich immer "Effizient" und konzentriert sich nur auf das was eine Suspension eigentlich machen soll ohne  blöde nach zu wippen oder einem zu stören. 





Ich kann den Giant Trance 27.5 Rahmen jeden wärmstens empfehlen! Trotz Alu (13,4 kg kompl.Bike) oft nicht schwerer als so mancher Carbon Rahmen und vor allem clean im Look! Ich kann den Ypsilon, X und oder Doppel Ypsilon Rahmen von anderen Herstellern einfach nichts abgewinnen. Da ist mir mein Hängebauchschwein lieber! Aber das ist alles subjektiv.


----------



## big_scoop (28. April 2014)

Ich habe mein 29er Trance schon seit Oktober und bis auf Dämpfer und Steuersatz ist alles getauscht, gegen den Monarch R spricht imho auch nix. Zum RT3 in meinem 26er Trance spüre ich keinen Unterschied und wer braucht bei Maestro schon eine Plattform . Schade das es für 2014 kein Update beim 29er Trance gab, eine Steckachse hinten hätte ich mir echt gewünscht...


----------



## JorKl (29. April 2014)

Hallo!

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Trance 27.5 4 gemacht?
Besonders Infos zur Gabel und zum Dämpfer würden mich interessieren.
Suche ein preiswertes Fully für meine Freundin und schwanke zwischen Trance 3 und 4.


----------



## big_scoop (29. April 2014)

Wie sich die Federelemente vom 3er anfühlen steht ja direkt über meinem Beitrag.... scheint also nicht so, als würde sich der Mehrpreis von 200€ dafür lohnen.


----------



## sharky (29. April 2014)

so, dann muss ich auch mal wieder mitmachen 

nachdem mein fully richtung alpentaugliches enduro hochgerüstet wurde und so eine riesige, technische lücke zwischen dem race-HT und dem fully bestand, musste abhilfe geschaffen werden. 120mm fully war angestrebt, aber da gab es nix. dann stand die wahl zwischen dem 650B remedy und dem 650B trance. welches es dann wurde, da das remedy mir optisch nicht so zusagte

geplanter einsatzbereich für das neue bike: hügelland und mittelgebirge, längere bis lange touren. das bike musste leicht sein und gut vorwärts gehen, ohne auf technischen strecken irgend einen abstrich machen zu müssen. fernbedienbare sattelstütze mal außen vor. das rad muss auch mal gröberes abkönnen, aber notfalls auch bei technisch anspruchsvolleren marathons taugen

ich denke, ich hab das recht gut umgesetzt. das fahrwerk ist ein traum. gabel und dämpfer in die trail stellung und ab geht die luzi oder einfach laufen lassen im offenen modus  einfach herrlich, wie potent das fahrwerk ist, das handling ist spielerisch und das bike macht einfach laune - bei exakt fahrfertigen 11,38 Kg  

hier die teileliste:
rahmen: trance 2014
gabel: pike rct3
schaltung: kpl. X.0. mit kpl. alu-tuning
kurbel: race face next sl
anbauteile: ritchey wcs trail (carbon)
bremsen: avid elixir trail
laufräder: tune naben / laser + d-light speichen / sixpack sam felgen
reifen: nobby nic (die vom komplettbike, lagen halt noch rum)
sattel: slr carbon, gestrippt


----------



## Der_GruE (29. April 2014)

Mein Enduro für die saison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (29. April 2014)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Mein Enduro für die saison.


und was hat das mit dem 2014er trance zu tun?


----------



## Der_GruE (30. April 2014)

Nix hab mich vertan


----------



## active-bikes (30. April 2014)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Wie sich die Federelemente vom 3er anfühlen steht ja direkt über meinem Beitrag.... scheint also nicht so, als würde sich der Mehrpreis von 200€ dafür lohnen.



Die vom 4er sind aber noch ne Spur schlechter, ich würde die 200,- noch drauflegen und das 3er nehmen....


----------



## Chizo_ (1. Mai 2014)

Fährt sich Spitze...!!!!!


----------



## NeoEA (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

auch ich spiele mit Gedanken mir ein Trance 2014 zuzulegen. Da wir am Bauen sind, sitzen die Euronen leider nicht so locker. Im letzter Jahr hat die "Cheffin" schon nur ein stark begrenztes Budget freigeben. Da war es ein Trek Fuel EX 5 mit anderer Gabel.

Gut aber nun zurück... mir schwebt das Trance 4 2014 vor. Preis passt genau für mich. Die 200 Euro fürs 3er sind leider die Fließen der Dusche...
Ich fahre ab und zu mal ein paar Trails ansonsten überwiegend Waldautobahn (zumindest die nächsten 2 Jahre)...
Dafür sollte es eigentlich reichen oder ??? Hab das 3er kurz (übers WE) als Testrad gehabt ... fährt sich echt gut der Ofen ... hatte allerdings auf der Hinterachse nen RP23 drinne !!!
Bei der Gabel würde ich fast meinen das die Epicon das Level der Sektor Silver hat.... Basic halt aber reicht erstmal....

Hat schon jemand das Trance 4 im einsatz ???

Viele Grüße

PS: Vielleicht hat jemand das Einbaumaß + Hub vom Dämpfer parat ... mein Bruder hat da immer mal was liegen was nicht mehr braucht !!!


----------



## AriesWendell (2. Mai 2014)

JorKl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Trance 27.5 4 gemacht?
> Besonders Infos zur Gabel und zum Dämpfer würden mich interessieren.
> Suche ein preiswertes Fully für meine Freundin und schwanke zwischen Trance 3 und 4.



Vom Equipment her ist das Trance 3


big_scoop schrieb:


> Wie sich die Federelemente vom 3er anfühlen steht ja direkt über meinem Beitrag.... scheint also nicht so, als würde sich der Mehrpreis von 200€ dafür lohnen.



Ich wollte Anfangs auch das günstigere Trance 4 nehmen, aber "Suntour" Gabel, Alivio Schaltung,..etc?! Alleine beim Lesen löst das bei mir einen Allergieschock aus! 

Auch muss ich gestehen, dass ich mit der Farbe des Fahrradrahmens nicht wirklich glücklich bin ;( Zuerst wird upgegraded und ganz am Schluss wird es gestrippt und gepulvert. (Zumindest ist das der Plan) Vlt gewöhne ich mich auch daran. Mal schauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (2. Mai 2014)

Was die Googlesuche über die Suntour Gabel auswirft, ist so schlecht nicht! Da ich diese Gabel aber noch nie gefahren bin, halte ich mich da vornehm zurück .
Mit der Recon Silver bin ich anfangs eine kurze Runde um den Block gefahren... sie federt ja  aber sensibles Ansprechverhalten ist eben etwas anderes.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (10. Mai 2014)

Hier meine Neuanschaffung.Trance2 Rahmen mit komplett XT u ZTR Arch Felgen. Die Stütze wird noch gegen eine Reverb getauscht. Lenker Race Face Turbine.


----------



## NeoEA (12. Mai 2014)

So ich hab es getan .....

ich hab das von einigen verschmähte Trance 4 gekauft .....




Natürlich konnte ich es kaum abwarten das Teilchen zu fahren. Also schnell Gabel und Dämpfer einstellen und die Schaltung nochmal checken. Die Übrigends völlig unerwartet sauber und gut Ihren Dienst fürs erste verrichtet.

Der Freitag und Samstag wurde weitesgehend auf der Waldautobahn verbracht so das die knapp 100km schnell erreicht waren und alles einiger maßen "flutscht". Der Maestro funktioniert tadellos. So was habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt. Anfangs hatte ich ein paar Bedenken da der Dämpfer kein Lock-Out hat (Was aber beim Trance 3 auch der Fall ist). Die Bedenken wurden aber schnell eingstampft denn Lock-Out ist fast nicht nötig. Das Trance krabbelt die Berge hoch ohne Mucken und zucken. Und die Kraft landet da wo sie hingehört ... am Hinterrad.

Sonntag morgen ging es dann an die Trails... Wir haben hier sehr feine fast DH-lastige Enduro Trails  .... 
Den ersten Ritt ging ich langsam an um ein Gefühl für die 27.5 er zu bekommen ... Das breite Grinsen kam schnell ins Gesicht .... 
Der zweite Ritt wurde dann zügig und schnell gefahren und aus dem Grinsen wurden ein Lachen .... 
Selbst dieses "kleine" Trance 4 macht mächtig mächtig Spaß ... 
Das Lachen sollte mir dann aber kurz vor Ende des Trails genommen werden ... Die Rapid Fl(R)ob' s wiesen mich in die Schranken und brachten mich auf Grund mangelndem Grip zu Fall ... 





Die Suntour Epicon arbeitet wie erwartet besser als die Sektor des Trance 3 !!! Sicher kein Optimum aber für das Geld spricht Sie sehr gut an und federt auch nicht nur einfach rum ... Der Dämpfer .... hmmm gut scheint ein OEM-Produkt zu sein ... Aber für den ambitionierten Hobby-Fahrer der viel Waldautobahn und ab und an Trails fährt reicht der auch... Ansonsten würde ich Ihn mit dem Monarch des 3er Trance auf die gleiche Stufe stellen ....

Mein Fazit:
- feines Bike für den Einstieg
- Preis / Leistung stimmt wenn man kein verwöhnter X-9 oder XT Freak ist
- Trail tauglich (vorher andere Reifen !!)

Geplante Änderungen: 
- Reifen evtl. Conti MKII hinten und TK vorne (bin mir aber noch nicht schlüssig)
- Dämpfer Rock Shox RT3 (liegt schon da und wird die Woche eingebaut)
- Trigger evtl. SLX etc.

Und vor allem viieeeelllll fahren


----------



## big_scoop (12. Mai 2014)

Zwischen Monarch und dem Giant Dämpfer spürt man schon einen Unterschied in Dämpfung und Ansprechverhalten! Da ich in meinem 26er Trance einen RT3 verbaut habe erlaube ich mir zu behaupten, das beim R nur die Plattformdämpfung hin zugekommen ist. Ich spüre da keinen Unterschied im offenen Modus!
Ohne Lenkerbedienung hat RT3 für mich keinen Mehrwert! Deswegen habe ich auch bei der Gabel darauf verzichtet und mit viel Glück eine 2014er Revelation RL hier im Bikemarkt bekommen. Leider sind die aktuell Rock Shox Modelle mit Lenker Lockout, Aftermarket so gut wie nicht zu finden .

Tip für den Einbau eines neuen Dämpfers ... durch die untere Buchse läuft ein Drehpunkt der Schwinge und so wurde durch Giant dort ein dickerer Bolzen verbaut. Bedeutet das die Messingbuchse aus dem Dämpferauge raus muss !
Zumindest war das bei meinem 2013 Trance so und beim 29er sieht die Aufnahme genau so aus.


----------



## kallelange (12. Mai 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche DIN-Industrielager beim Giant Trance X 29 verbaut sind?
Am besten die genaue Bezeichnung, bzw. die Lagermaße.

Danke


----------



## NoNameBrand (14. Mai 2014)

Hier mein Trance.
Gabel: RockShox Pike RCT3
Dämpfer: RockShox Monarch R (Monarch plus RCT3 DebonAir vorbestellt)
Bremsen: ShimaNO (Sram Guide RSC vorbestellt)
Kurbel: Sram X0 36/22
Kettenführung: ISCG05 e*thirteen TRS+ 2fach
Schaltwerk: Sram X9 Type2
Trigger: Sram X9 2x10
Umwerfer: Sram X0
Kassette: Sram PG1070
Kette: Sram PC1091R
Pedale: NC-17 Sudpin 3 S-pro
Vorbau: Hope FR 70mm
Steuersatz: FSA (Chris King bestellt)
Lenker: RaceFace (Renthal Fatbar bestellt)
Sattelstütze: RockShox Reverb Stealth 380mm 125mm Hub
Reifen: Schwalbe HansDampf Evo Trail/Pasestar 27,5x2,35
Laufradsatz: Giant (geplant Hope pro 2 Evo +NoTubes

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1622854?in=set


----------



## NoNameBrand (14. Mai 2014)

:


----------



## Tenderoni (14. Mai 2014)

^^ @NoNameBrand
Ich hol mal das Bild auf die Seite 




Mal eine Frage an alle Trance Fahrer: Haben die Rock-Shox Dämpfer für das Trance Maestro-System immer den M/L Tune? Oder hat jemand schonmal den Standard-Tune M/M ausprobiert?


----------



## big_scoop (14. Mai 2014)

Zugstufe sollte schon zwingend Low sein! Ich habe einen Monarch H/M Tune in meinem 26er Trance und musste dort die Zugstufe komplett aufdrehen. 2 Klicks reichen schon, um den Hinterbau bei schnellen Schlägen spürbar zu verhärten.

Die High Druckstufe passt hingegen für meine 100kg gut.


----------



## bummel42 (15. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre ein 27.5 mit M/M. 
Die Zugstufe ist ausreichend, M/L würde aber nicht passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (15. Mai 2014)

Der M/L Tune scheint aber Standard ab Werk zu sein:





hab ich so schon auf mehreren Bildern gesehen.
Würde mich halt interessieren da ich auch bald das Trance habe und auf RS Monarch umrüsten möchte, den Dämpfer mit M/M Tune bekommt mann ja so in den Shop´s. Aber den M/L Tune sagte mir der Händler musste man erst bei RS bestellen. Kann mann im Nachhinein den Dämpfer anpassen und aus M/M noch M/L machen, weiss das eventl. jemand von euch?


----------



## big_scoop (15. Mai 2014)

Bisher habe ich eigentlich auch nur M/L ab Werk gesehen! Ein nachträgliche Änderung des Tunes ist natürlich möglich, Google nach Shimstack.


----------



## Tenderoni (15. Mai 2014)

Aha, danke. Einfach mal googlen auf die leichteste aller Möglichkeiten bin ich nicht gekommen .
Sieht aber eher kompliziert aus für´n Hobbyschrauber wie mich.


----------



## active-bikes (16. Mai 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Der M/L Tune scheint aber Standard ab Werk zu sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann die Dämpfer nachträglich noch umshimmen. Werksmäßig gibts in der tat nur noch M/M .
Bei Interesse kannst du dich bei uns melden. Wir verkaufen die Dämpfer und passen die auch individuell an.
Cheers


----------



## Tenderoni (16. Mai 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Werksmäßig gibts in der tat nur noch M/M.



Also passt Ihr den Dämpfer auf den M/L Tune an?, ab wann wird den der 2015 RS Monarch Plus Debon Air lieferbar sein?


----------



## Vogelsberger (18. Mai 2014)

Hi,
da hier einige vom 26iger mit mehr FW kommen,vermist ihr das 26iger mit mehr FW zum 650b 140mm trance?

Ich habe meiner Holden das Trance4 in S gegönnt, ist Einsteigerin,paßt erstmal bis auf den Gabeldruck da bin ich jetzt mal für ihre 60kg auf 55 Psi für den anfang,hinten sind auch nur 75psi drinn....scheint mir wenig...aber hinten paßte der Sag mit 1,3cm Hub und vorn warens 2,5cm...
Was habt ihr am trance 4 bei welchem Gewicht an Druck in Gabel und Dämpfer?

Aber ich bin das Kleine auch mal im Garten,zumindest wurzeln habe ich da und muss sagen,ich überlege gerade ob ich nun noch 800 Ocken in mein 26" enduro stecke um es in die 13,5kg zu bringen die das Trance ja eh schon hat oder es nicht schlachte und mir das gleiche Rad gönne....auch das trance 4 vorerst. Xt Kurbel,X9 Schaltung und X0 Trail Bremse kann ich Worst Case vom Enduro nehmen.

Was mich nur stört sind die durchweg schmalen Felgen. 
Meiner Freundin will ich doch was griffigeres gönnen,entweder HD 2,25 oder MK2 in 2,2 bzw 2,25",mehr sollte man auf die 19er Felgen nicht machen. Ich denke 2,35er Hd wird zu viel.
Was meint ihr HD 2,25 weil Breiter als MK2 oder noch andere ?


----------



## NoNameBrand (19. Mai 2014)

Jau danke  Kp wie das funzt  
Ich habe mir den RS Monarch plus RC3 DebonAir in M/M vorbestellt. Kann ja mal berichten wenn er endlich da ist.


----------



## Tenderoni (19. Mai 2014)

@Vogelsberger : hab auch das Trance 4 Größe L bei 183cm, Gabel fahr ich mit 130psi; Dämpfer mit 100-110psi bei 80kg. Gabel find ich allerdings leider nicht so toll nach den ersten Ausfahrten (da geht meine RS Sektor im Hardtail besser) aber läuft sich vielleicht noch ein. Dämpfer hingegen kann ich nicht bemängeln find ich in Anbetracht des Preises als ganz ordentlich, komme aber auch wie gesagt vom Hardtail . Reifen hab ich Hans Dampf 2.25 aufgezogen, bin damit auch ziemlich zufrieden, für mich funktioniert er ganz gut. Kann bis jetzt kaum Unterschiede zum Conti RubberQueen ausmachen den ich bis jetzt immer gefahren bin.

@NoNameBrand : wenn du den Dämpfer hast bitte unbedingt berichten, bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Vogelsberger (19. Mai 2014)

Hat sich jemand schon versucht die Werksfelgen TL zu fahren?
Das Felgenbett könnte es hergeben,eine Kante haben die Felgen ja an der Flanke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoNameBrand (21. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich werde Feedback gebe.
Ich habe ein Tubeless Kit bestellt. Sollte morgen, spätestens übermorgen kommen.Werde mich evtl am Wochenende mal dran machen und testen.


----------



## bummel42 (21. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre die TRX Tubeless. Ist kein Problem. Die Felge an dich ist ein UST-Profil. 
Kurz Tape rein und gut.


----------



## active-bikes (22. Mai 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Also passt Ihr den Dämpfer auf den M/L Tune an?, ab wann wird den der 2015 RS Monarch Plus Debon Air lieferbar sein?



Glaube nicht, dass der Debon Air gut zum Trancehinterbau passt. Ich vermute stark, dass der durch das große Luftvolumen zu sehr durch den Federweg rauscht.
Das Trance quetscht aus 51mm Dämpferhub 140mm Federweg. Ein solches Übersetzungsverhälnis braucht eher eine kleine Luftkammer mit recht viel Progression.
Ebensowenig funktioniert wie auf dem Bild, ein Dämpfer mit Low Druckstufe gut. Der braucht eine etwas härtere Druckstufe als Medium.
Auch die serienmässigen Foxdämpfer im Trance 1 und 2 sind zu lasch in der Druckstufe. Am besten funktionieren die mit halb geschlossenem Pro Pedal und das sollte nicht sein. Im normalen Fahrbetrieb sollte die immer offen sein.


----------



## active-bikes (22. Mai 2014)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand schon versucht die Werksfelgen TL zu fahren?
> Das Felgenbett könnte es hergeben,eine Kante haben die Felgen ja an der Flanke.


Haben wir schon umgebaut... funktioniert gut !


----------



## NoNameBrand (22. Mai 2014)

Der DebonAir wurde schon im Trance getestet. Zitat: "Traktion und Schluckfreudigkeit wurden dabei von einem subjektiven Gefühl eines nicht enden wollenden Federwegs begleitet. Durchschläge bei härteren Landungen? Fehlanzeige! Teilweise war es jedoch nicht mehr ganz klar, wo exakt sich der Dämpfer im Federweg befand."


----------



## Vogelsberger (22. Mai 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Haben wir schon umgebaut... funktioniert gut !



Und welches Felgenband nimmt man da? 21,23mm,finde ich alles aber 19mm....nix

Breiter als 2,25 sollten die Reifen wohl nicht sein bei der 19mm Felge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fussel123 (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein Trance 2. Sehe ich das richtig das der Rahemne des Trance 2 genau baugleich mit dem des Trance SX ist?


----------



## fussel123 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich hatte ja schonmal ein Thema erstellt wegen dem außermittigem sitz des Hinterrades .Kann mir jemand sagen weshalb Giant das gemacht hat? 
 MfG Rupert


----------



## active-bikes (23. Mai 2014)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Und welches Felgenband nimmt man da? 21,23mm,finde ich alles aber 19mm....nix
> 
> Breiter als 2,25 sollten die Reifen wohl nicht sein bei der 19mm Felge...



Das Dichtband, welches bei den Rädern dabei war, hat genau 20,2mm. Das passt perfekt. Stans hat etwa 21mm, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, könnte aber auch passen.

@Fussel: Trance SX und die "Normalen" haben den gleichen Rahmen.


----------



## fussel123 (23. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! Eine dumme Frage möchte ich nochmal stellen  . Was hat es bei dem 2er mit der Bezeichnung LTD aufsich? Sind alle 2er LTD´s oder wie sieht das aus? Im Internet liest man öfter Trance 2 LTD aber die Bezeichnung steht in keinem Prospekt und auf keiner offiziellen Seite. 

MfG Rupert


----------



## Tenderoni (23. Mai 2014)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Der DebonAir wurde schon im Trance getestet. Zitat: "Traktion und Schluckfreudigkeit wurden dabei von einem subjektiven Gefühl eines nicht enden wollenden Federwegs begleitet. Durchschläge bei härteren Landungen? Fehlanzeige! Teilweise war es jedoch nicht mehr ganz klar, wo exakt sich der Dämpfer im Federweg befand."



Habe ich auch gelesen:

http://enduro-mtb.com/first-ride-rockshox-monarch-monarch-plus-debonair-2015/

und laut Bildern mit Standard M/M Tune, aber eventl. ist da von den Mechanikern das Innenleben angepasst wurden.









*EDIT: Laut Autor von obigen Bericht war/ist der normale M/M Tune ohne irgendeine Anpassung verbaut worden.* _Klingt gut_


----------



## active-bikes (28. Mai 2014)

Passend zur bisherigen Dämpfertunediskussion, ein kurzer Fahrbericht vom aktuellen Monarch plus im Trance:
Setup bei 70kg netto Fahrergewicht: Tune M/M, Luftkammer verkleinert, 180PSI bei etwa 25% SAG, Rebound 13 Klicks zu.
Im Vergleich zum standart Fox fällt beim Aufsitzen auf, dass sich der Hinterbau noch fluffiger anfühlt. Steht auch stabiler im Federweg und man hat bezüglich Durchschlag mehr Reserven. Also eine deutlich wahrnehmbare Verbesserung !
Die Luftkammer haben wir verkleinert, damit die Federkennlinie progressiver wird. Ohne Verkleinerung rauscht der Dämpfer für meinen Geschmack zu sehr durch den Federweg.
Zum Tune: Hat so schon nicht schlecht funktioniert. Den Rebound musste ich 13 von 16 Klicks zudrehen. Bei den letzten 3 Klick passiert jedoch noch viel, also nicht optimal, könnte man aber lassen. Die Compression jedoch war mit etwas zu wenig. Um optimale Performance zu erreichen, sollte man die Druckstufe noch etwas mehr dämpfen. Würde bei 70kg nicht direkt auf H Tune umbauen, ideal wäre ein Setup dazwischen.
Zu Debron: Der Test bestätigt meine Aussage, dass der wahrscheinlich nicht gut mit dem Trancehinterbau harmonieren wird, da die Luftkammer enorm groß ist. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch.... warten wirs ab.






Hier noch ein Video von uns in dem wir 26" gegen 27,5" verglichen haben......


----------



## Vogelsberger (28. Mai 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> @Vogelsberger : hab auch das Trance 4 Größe L bei 183cm, Gabel fahr ich mit 130psi; Dämpfer mit 100-110psi bei 80kg. Gabel find ich allerdings leider nicht so toll nach den ersten Ausfahrten (da geht meine RS Sektor im Hardtail besser) aber läuft sich vielleicht noch ein. Dämpfer hingegen kann ich nicht bemängeln find ich in Anbetracht des Preises als ganz ordentlich, komme aber auch wie gesagt vom Hardtail . Reifen hab ich Hans Dampf 2.25 aufgezogen, bin damit auch ziemlich zufrieden, für mich funktioniert er ganz gut. Kann bis jetzt kaum Unterschiede zum Conti RubberQueen ausmachen den ich bis jetzt immer gefahren bin.



130 Psi in der Gabel bei 80kg und welchen sag kriegst da hin? 2,8cm oder 3,4cm?

Ich stutze weil die Float am 2er fahr ich mit 90kg auf 65 psi mit 2,8cm und ihr habe ich für 60kg nur 50psi am 4er drauf,nun mal auf 60 erhöht,aber mit 50 warens so 2,5cm sag an der Epicon.
Am Dämpfer habe ich ihr für 60kg so 75-80psi rein,das paßt mit 1,3cm sag vom hub


----------



## Tenderoni (30. Mai 2014)

Die 130 psi hatte ich noch im Kopf von einer alten Revelation und habe das erstmal für die Probefahrten einfach auf die Suntour übertragen. Hab mich jetzt nicht mit der Bedinungsanleitung beschäftigt oder mich um den Sag gekümmert, mache das eigentlich immer so das die Gabel mir persönlich zusagt. Mittlerweile habe ich auf 70-80 psi reduziert, aber das macht die Gabel jetzt auch noch nicht viel besser . Aber bis zum Tausch auf eine mit etwas mehr FW werde ich es schon aushalten.


----------



## AriesWendell (4. Juni 2014)

Heute mein Trance auf XT (+icetec) upgegraded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  In den nächsten Tagen sollte dann auch die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth eintreffen. Danach gehts zum Dämpfer. Welches Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Model ist hier abgebildet? (Länge und Hub?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ist das die mit 200 mm Laenge, 51 mm Hub?


----------



## Vogelsberger (4. Juni 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Die 130 psi hatte ich noch im Kopf von einer alten Revelation und habe das erstmal für die Probefahrten einfach auf die Suntour übertragen. Hab mich jetzt nicht mit der Bedinungsanleitung beschäftigt oder mich um den Sag gekümmert, mache das eigentlich immer so das die Gabel mir persönlich zusagt. Mittlerweile habe ich auf 70-80 psi reduziert, aber das macht die Gabel jetzt auch noch nicht viel besser . Aber bis zum Tausch auf eine mit etwas mehr FW werde ich es schon aushalten.


 

Nur als Anhaltspunkt für dich: Die Fox float 32 im 2er bei mir läuft mit 90kg gerade auf so 65 psi für 2,8cm sag und ca. knapp unter 60 für 3,4cm

werde bei meiner Freundin jetzt mal auf die 45-55 psi gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (4. Juni 2014)

Ja, danke. Werde da bestimmt noch mal den Druck verringern, hab bei den günstigen Luftfeder-Gabeln aber immer Angst vorm Durchschlagen wenn der Druck zu gering ist.

@AriesWendell : das ist der *2015*er Rock Shox Monarch *PLUS RC3* Dämpfer DEBONAIR, 200mm x 51mm Einbaulänge/Hub (ist z.Z glaube ich noch nicht mal lieferbar).
Beim Einbau von der RS Reverb Stealth muß aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das Tretlager/Innenlager raus, war bei mir so, ohne Ausbau hätte ich die Leitung nicht verlegen können. Hab gelesen dass das BB92 Lager dann eigentlich nicht nochmal verwendet werden soll, lieber ein neues einbauen.


----------



## AriesWendell (5. Juni 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Ja, danke. Werde da bestimmt noch mal den Druck verringern, hab bei den günstigen Luftfeder-Gabeln aber immer Angst vorm Durchschlagen wenn der Druck zu gering ist.
> 
> @AriesWendell : das ist der 2014er Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer DEBONAIR, 200mm x 51mm Einbaulänge/Hub (ist z.Z glaube ich noch nicht mal lieferbar).
> Beim Einbau von der RS Reverb Stealth muß aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das Tretlager/Innenlager raus, war bei mir so, ohne Ausbau hätte ich die Leitung nicht verlegen können. Hab gelesen dass das BB92 Lager dann eigentlich nicht nochmal verwendet werden soll, lieber ein neues einbauen.



Danke für die Infos.


----------



## NoNameBrand (5. Juni 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> @AriesWendell : das ist der 2014er Rock Shox Monarch RT3 Dämpfer DEBONAIR



Das ist falsch. Es ist ein 2015er RS Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir. Der ist ab dem 13.06. bei den Händlern verfügbar.


----------



## AriesWendell (5. Juni 2014)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Es ist ein 2015er RS Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir. Der ist ab dem 13.06. bei den Händlern verfügbar.



Vielen Dank für die Info! Nur welcher genau ist hier abgebildet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  216x63, 200x51, 200x57 oder 190x51 (2015)?!


----------



## Tenderoni (5. Juni 2014)

Stimmt ist das 2015 Modell, hier http://www.gocycle.de//a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/37381/kw/2014er_Rock_Shox_Monarch_Plus_RC3_Daempfer_DEBONAIR,_verschiedene_Laengen,_schwarz läuft er als 2014 Modell. Mein Fehler ,Sorry.

Größe ist aber 200x51, muss ja so groß sein wie der Dämpfer den du ersetzten möchtet und der ist gemessen 200 mm lang und hat 51 mm Hub.


----------



## NoNameBrand (5. Juni 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Beim Einbau von der RS Reverb Stealth muß aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das Tretlager/Innenlager raus, war bei mir so, ohne Ausbau hätte ich die Leitung nicht verlegen können. Hab gelesen dass das BB92 Lager dann eigentlich nicht nochmal verwendet werden soll, lieber ein neues einbauen.



Das Tretlager muss nicht raus. Hab meine Stealth auch so montiert bekommen.


----------



## AriesWendell (7. Juni 2014)

Wo bekomme ich diese Gummiabdeckungen für 2 Kabelöffnungen her?! Wahrscheinlich nur über Giant, oder!? Ich will nämlich das Kabel f.d. Fernbedienung der Rock Shox Stealth hier hinzufügen. Oder soll ich einfach selber (schräg) ein Loch durch diese Gummiabdeckung bohren?!


----------



## AriesWendell (7. Juni 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Ja, danke. Werde da bestimmt noch mal den Druck verringern, hab bei den günstigen Luftfeder-Gabeln aber immer Angst vorm Durchschlagen wenn der Druck zu gering ist.
> 
> @AriesWendell : das ist der *2015*er Rock Shox Monarch *PLUS RC3* Dämpfer DEBONAIR, 200mm x 51mm Einbaulänge/Hub (ist z.Z glaube ich noch nicht mal lieferbar).
> Beim Einbau von der RS Reverb Stealth muß aller Wahrscheinlichkeit das Tretlager/Innenlager raus, war bei mir so, ohne Ausbau hätte ich die Leitung nicht verlegen können. Hab gelesen dass das BB92 Lager dann eigentlich nicht nochmal verwendet werden soll, lieber ein neues einbauen.




@Tenderoni :Also, die Rahmen-farbkombination deines 4er Trance sieht echt Klasse aus!! Im Winter werd ich meinen Rahmen einschicken und umpulvern lassen!  Farbe überlege ich mir noch. Auf jeden Fall keine Farbe die Giant zurzeit in Program hat!


----------



## Tenderoni (8. Juni 2014)

DANKE !!! 
Die Gummi-Plugins habe ich mir beim Giant Händler besorgt (günstiger als man denkt), schau doch mal bitte auf Seite 5 in dieser PDF, mit den Teilenummern kann das der Händler bestellen: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_cz/bikes/models/manual/MY14 GIANT Off-Road Bicycles Service Info.pdf

Kannst aber auch einfach ein 2´tes Loch in die vorhandene Abdeckung reinmachen, geht auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AriesWendell (9. Juni 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> DANKE !!!
> Die Gummi-Plugins habe ich mir beim Giant Händler besorgt (günstiger als man denkt), schau doch mal bitte auf Seite 5 in dieser PDF, mit den Teilenummern kann das der Händler bestellen: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_cz/bikes/models/manual/MY14 GIANT Off-Road Bicycles Service Info.pdf
> 
> Kannst aber auch einfach ein 2´tes Loch in die vorhandene Abdeckung reinmachen, geht auch.



Danke für dieses tolle Manual!!!


----------



## AriesWendell (10. Juni 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Stimmt ist das 2015 Modell, hier http://www.gocycle.de//a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/37381/kw/2014er_Rock_Shox_Monarch_Plus_RC3_Daempfer_DEBONAIR,_verschiedene_Laengen,_schwarz läuft er als 2014 Modell. Mein Fehler ,Sorry.
> 
> Größe ist aber 200x51, muss ja so groß sein wie der Dämpfer den du ersetzten möchtet und der ist gemessen 200 mm lang und hat 51 mm Hub.



In Bezug auf die Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debonair 2015, welche Dämpferbuchsen benötige ich für das Trance (2014) (Schraubendurchmesser & Klemmass)?


----------



## Tenderoni (11. Juni 2014)

Obere Dämpferbuchse hat 22,2X8 (wurde hier schon mal behandelt:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-trance-2014-daempferbuchsen.704644/).
Unten sollte es ohne extra Buchse gehen, die Schraube die da alles zusammenhält hat ca. 15mm Durchmesser, ich denke das wird dann so zusammengebaut wie man es beim Ausbau des "alten Dämpfers" vorfindet. Habe zumindest noch nicht von einer RockShox Buchse mit dem Durchmesser gelesen, aber wenn es jemand genauer weiß lass ich mich gern berichtigen .


----------



## bummel42 (12. Juni 2014)

Oben Buchse. 
Unten muss die vorhandene Buchse ausgepresst werden.


----------



## active-bikes (14. Juni 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich diese Gummiabdeckungen für 2 Kabelöffnungen her?! Wahrscheinlich nur über Giant, oder!? Ich will nämlich das Kabel f.d. Fernbedienung der Rock Shox Stealth hier hinzufügen. Oder soll ich einfach selber (schräg) ein Loch durch diese Gummiabdeckung bohren?!



Du kannst auch einfach die zweite Leitung daran vorbeischieben, brauchst du nicht aufzubohren.
Die interne Verlegung geht auch ohne das Tretlager auszubauen.... ein bischen fummelig den Bogen hinzubekommen.
Die neuen Debon Air sind demnächst verfügbar.


----------



## xlacherx (14. Juni 2014)

Hier mal mein Trance 2. Ich hab es jetzt ca 2 Wochen. Also ich bin total begeistert davon! Klar gibt es es so ein paar Kleinigkeiten die ich noch ändern möchte. Aber im großen und ganzen finde ich es echt Super  







Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (15. Juni 2014)

Noch eine Frage zu den Veränderungen. Wenn ich von den 180mm Scheiben auf 203mm Scheiben umrüste, kann ich dann mit einer besseren Bremswirkung rechnen, oder soll ich lieber gleich auf eine andere bremse umrüsten? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AriesWendell (15. Juni 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zu den Veränderungen. Wenn ich von den Scheiben auf 203mm Scheiben umrüste, kann ich dann mit einer besseren Bremswirkung rechnen, oder soll ich lieber gleich auf eine andere bremse umrüsten?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk



*xlacherx : *Ich hab zwar nur das Trance 3, aber die Bremsen sind dieselben (Deore) wie bei deinem Trance 2. Gegen diese Basic Shimano Bremse ist fast jede andere Bremse, egal welcher Marke, besser. Eigentlich wollte ich mir die "AVID 9 Trail" draufgeben, aber nach vielen Testberichten, entschied ich mich doch für die Shimano XT ice-tec mit 180mm XT ice-tec Scheibe (hinten). Vorne habe ich die alte 180'er Bremsscheibe drauf lassen, da ich wissen wollte, ob ich nen Unterschied feststellen kann.






Die XT mit ice-tec ist (bis jetzt) allen Abfahrten erhaben gewesen. Und selbst einige 100m steilste Downhill-Passagen konnte sie nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Letztes Jahr glühten und rauchten auf der selben Passage (mit meinem Giant Reign 2013 mit SLX Bremssystem) die Bremsscheiben und es kam zu Bremskraftverlust und sogar zeitweise zu Aussetzer! Mit den Shimano XT ice-tec, keine Spur!

Nun zu deiner Frage bzgl. größeren Bremsscheibe, es kommt darauf an wie und wo du fährst. aber für die meisten bis 80kg sind 180mm Bremsscheiben ausreichend. Ich meine sagen zu können, dass wenn ich "nur" den Adapter + größerer Bremsscheibe draufgegeben hätte, hätte ich definitiv nicht das gleiche Resultat bekommen, wie jetzt mit der XT mit ice-tec!


----------



## xlacherx (15. Juni 2014)

Okay danke mal für die Antwort  damit kann ich was anfangen. 
So wie sich das liest, sind die neuen Scheiben ja Wärme technisch viel besser. 
Ich glaube, ist hol mir jetzt mal zwei 203mm ice tech Scheiben und teste mal, wenn es dann immer noch zu wenig bremsleistung ist, kann ich mir ja noch ne Saint oder sowas dran brauen. Mir kahm es auf dem trail schon wie eine Art Hitze Problem vor, da sie anfangs recht gut gezogen hat, nach ein paar starken Bremsung, war es schon schwächer. Nach ein paar Minuten war es dann wieder besser. 

Gewicht technisch bin ich halt noch gut über den 80kg. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja durch vieles Radfahren noch werden ;-) 


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AriesWendell (16. Juni 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Okay danke mal für die Antwort  damit kann ich was anfangen.
> So wie sich das liest, sind die neuen Scheiben ja Wärme technisch viel besser.
> Ich glaube, ist hol mir jetzt mal zwei 203mm ice tech Scheiben und teste mal, wenn es dann immer noch zu wenig bremsleistung ist, kann ich mir ja noch ne Saint oder sowas dran brauen. Mir kahm es auf dem trail schon wie eine Art Hitze Problem vor, da sie anfangs recht gut gezogen hat, nach ein paar starken Bremsung, war es schon schwächer. Nach ein paar Minuten war es dann wieder besser.
> 
> ...



Ich habe bis auf die vordere Bremsscheibe, alles (XT Bremssattel+Bremsgriffe) auf XT umgerüstet, da ich den Unterschied zwischen normaler Deore Bremsscheibe und XT+icetech Scheibe in Erfahrung bringen wollte. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten kann ich sagen, dass ich durch den gesamt XT Umbau, eine spürbar bessere Bremskraft entwickeln konnte und durch die XT Hebel, die Dosierung merklich sich verbesserte.

Manko: Sobald durch die Witterung oder Bodenbeschaffenheit Feuchtigkeit auf die vordere Deore Bremsscheibe kommt, macht sich der Unterschied deutlich bemerkbar! Sie ist nicht mehr so bissig und sogar leises quietschen ist bei Feuchtigkeit zu vernehmen.

Fazit: Ich werde die derzeitige vordere Deore Bremsscheibe def.auswechseln und im Zuge dessen von 180mm auf 203'er mit ice-tech umsatteln! Auch wenn ich persönlich glaube, dass die 203'er Bremsscheibe für meine 70kg fast überdimensioniert ist.

Vor dem Bremssystem-Umbau war natürlich auch die Saint ein Thema gewesen. Ich testete sie bei nem Freund und war begeistert auch wenn ich den Eindruck hatte die Bremshebel mir zu locker bzw ein Spiel hatten. Danach nahm ich mir die technischen Daten unter die Lupe und musste feststellen, dass sie schwerer ist, als alle anderen! (Avid 9, XTR, XT,..etc) Und da ich auf Gewichtsreduzierung war und mir der Bremssattel von der XT+icetech robust genug vorkam, entschied ich mich für diese. 
Hätte ich nicht den großen Spar-und Preis/Leistungs-Geist in mir, ich hätte mir def. die XTR Trail Version genommen


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. Juni 2014)

70kg und 203er Scheibe...das ist zuviel,du ich fahre die Deore mit 180igern und bin stark am schwanken meine X0 Trail aus dem Bikemarkt zu nehmen oder nüch.

Das Trance2 hat ja schon die leichteren RT 66 Scheiben, das 4er hat noch die Resin only RT 55 Scheiben die so 50-70g pro Stück schwerer sind als die RT66.

SLX und XT bin ich auch durch,die XT ist eine Sorglosbremse erster Güte, aber wer nochmal 100-150g sparen will kommt um Avid nicht herum, mit den Entüftungstypischen Nachteilen...


@[email protected]
Woltle nicht noch wer auf TL umbauen und berichten? Wahrscheinlich kann ich auch bald umbasteln...wir fahren momentan auf dem 4er und 2er den NN Performance und den Rapid Rob hinten...vermutlich wirds der MK2 2,2 oder 2,4 in Protection, bin kein Schwalbe Fan.
Weiß nurn och nocht ob ich der 19mm Felge TL mit Sub 2 Bar und nen 2,4er Schlappen zumuten kann..das kann schmierig werden


----------



## xlacherx (16. Juni 2014)

Warum sollte 


Vogelsberger schrieb:


> 70kg und 203er Scheibe...das ist zuviel,du ich fahre die Deore mit 180igern und bin stark am schwanken meine X0 Trail aus dem Bikemarkt zu nehmen oder nüch.



Warum sollte das überdimensioniert sein? Klar... hat er da ne massive Bremsleistung, aber das ist doch geschmackssache oder nicht? 

Ich werd mir ihn nächster Zeit jetzt mal die neuen Scheiben besorgen. Wenns taugt istßs gut, wenn net, kommt noch ne neue Bremse dran. Scheiben will ich ja so oder so neue. Von daher kann ich ja erstmal "nur" die scheiben testen. 

mfg


----------



## AriesWendell (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe vor wenigen Minuten die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth eingebaut und kann's kaum erwarten sie nun auf Herz und Nieren zu testen 








Zum einfädeln des Kabels habe ich eine Einziehfeder, welches Elektro-Monteure zum einziehen von Stromkabeln benutzen. Somit ersparte ich mir das ausbauen des Tretlagers


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juni 2014)

So bei mir gibts jetzt auch mal was "kleines" neues  
Da mir die Bremse etwas zu schwach war, bzw sie bei einer Abfahrt Bremsleistung verloren hat. Jetzt hab ich 203mm Shimano Ice Tec Scheiben verbaut (vorn + hinten) Also ich muss sagen, dass es jetzt bessr ist ;-) Jetzt muss ich die mal noch richtig einbremsen. Aber es fühl sich schon um einiges besser an. 











mfg Lacher


----------



## Mick67 (26. Juni 2014)

Hallo mal in die Runde brauche mal eure Hilfe.
Ich wollte mir heute das Giant Trance 4 27.5 2014 Rahmengröße (L) 48,5 cm bestellen.
Passt es mir mit einer Schrittlänge von 82cm überhaupt oder ist der Rahmen zu groß?


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2014)

Also ich bin insgesamt 1,82 groß und hab den l Rahmen falls dir das hilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick67 (26. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Antwort ich bin 175cm groß


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2014)

Hast keine Möglichkeit es zu testen? Das sollte aber fast passen. Wenn es zu lang ist, kannst über den Vorbau ja noch was machen


----------



## Tenderoni (26. Juni 2014)

Bis ~1,83m Körpergröße wird glaube ich offiziell der M-Rahmen empfohlen, schau dir ruhig mal die Geodaten an vielleicht kannste die auf dein aktuelles Rad übertragen. 
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-at/bikes/model/trance.27.5.4/15949/68857/#geometry


----------



## Mick67 (26. Juni 2014)

Nein leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit es zu Testen. Die sache ist die ich könnte es in L 
zu einem sehr guten Preis bekommen.
Denke mal es ist dan wohl das dann L zu groß ist laut Giant Rahmen Geometry.
Bei meinen beiden Cube Harttrail hatte ich immer M.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2014)

Also wie gesagt, ich bin 1,80 groß und habe das Trance in L. Ich hab damit jetzt knapp 700km gerissen und bin voll zufrieden damit. Ich hab aber auch noch ein Giant seek. Sprich Straßenrad. Das ist in M. Das finde ich mittlerweile fast zu kurz


----------



## Mick67 (26. Juni 2014)

Ich habe es mir eben Bestellt. Hoffe es haut hin, wenn nicht geht es gleich wieder zurück.
Werde mich natürlich hier melden wenn es da ist.
Danke für die Hilfe.

Seid ihr den sonst mit dem kleinen Trance 4 zufrieden?


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2014)

Ich hab das Trance 2 und hab schon bisschen was geändert bzw hab auch noch Pläne ;-)


----------



## Mick67 (28. Juni 2014)

So Montag ist es hier laut UPS, bin ja mal gespannt


----------



## active-bikes (28. Juni 2014)

Mick67 schrieb:


> So Montag ist es hier laut UPS, bin ja mal gespannt


Warum fährst du nicht zu einem Händler und probierst aus ob dir die Größe passt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mick67 (28. Juni 2014)

Leider gibt es bei uns hier keinen Giant Händler das ist das problem.


----------



## xlacherx (29. Juni 2014)

Darf man hier erfahren, was du dafür bezahlst? Ich bin ja etwas skeptisch, ob das Fahrwerk der günstigsten Variante so gut funktioniert


----------



## Mick67 (30. Juni 2014)

So das Giant ist hier aber ist mir zu gross fühle mich nicht wohl habe schon Reture beantragt.


----------



## AriesWendell (2. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auf einer Webseite gesehen, dass Shifter und Bremsen kombiniert waren. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Gerne würde ich das auch machen, da durch den Rock Shox Reverb Remote mein Cockpit einfach schon zu überladen aussieht! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



An meinem Bike hab ich Shimano XT Bremsen (2014) und Shimano Dyna-Sys M610 Schaltung (2014). Weiß jemand, ob es möglich ist, diese beiden zu kombinieren. Ich hab hier zwar eine Anleitung (Shifting Lever - SHIMANO Dealer's Manual / User's Manual), aber ich hab keine Ahnung ob die beiden kombinierbar sind!


----------



## xlacherx (2. Juli 2014)

würde mich auch interessiern, da ich die tage auch meine Rock Shox Sattelstütze bekommen sollte. Die beste lösung wäre ja, auf Avid um zu rüsten, dann kann man alles kombinieren. 

Ich werde bei mir die Leitung der Stütze wohl ausen rum legen. Musstest du die Leitung bei dir Kürzen? 

mfg


----------



## Tenderoni (2. Juli 2014)

Heißt glaube ich I-Spec bei Shimano, damit kann man dann Bremse und Schaltung zusammen verbauen. Brems- und Schalthebel sollten also I-Spec kompatibel sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AriesWendell (3. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> würde mich auch interessiern, da ich die tage auch meine Rock Shox Sattelstütze bekommen sollte. Die beste lösung wäre ja, auf Avid um zu rüsten, dann kann man alles kombinieren.
> 
> Ich werde bei mir die Leitung der Stütze wohl ausen rum legen. Musstest du die Leitung bei dir Kürzen?
> 
> mfg



Mach's einfach so wie ich! Schraube d. Rock Shox Reverb Remote vom Kabel. Besorg dir eine Einzugsfeder, zieh diese durch den Fahrradrahmen, häng das Kabel v.der Rock Shox Reverb mittels Isolierband an und ziehe nun das Rock Shox Reverb Kabel durch den Rahmen. Remote wieder raufschrauben, am Lenker d.Remote montieren -> fertig! Super easy!!!

Bzgl.Kabellänge, die Rock Shox Reverb wurde aus einem neuen Bike ausgebaut und Gott-sei-Dank passte die Länge perfekt! Die Länge einer orig.verpackten Rock Shox Reverb, kenne ich leider nicht.


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2014)

Gibt's sowas zum einziehen im baumarkt? Bzw wie hast du die einziehfeder um den knick am trettlager bekommen?


----------



## AriesWendell (3. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Gibt's sowas zum einziehen im baumarkt? Bzw wie hast du die einziehfeder um den knick am trettlager bekommen?



Die gibt es im jedem guten Bauhaus! Elektriker benutzen diese um Kabeln od.Drähte durch die Rohre in den Wänden (Wohnung, Häuser,..etc) einzuziehen. Sie ist flexibel und der vordere Teil sogar noch viel mehr. Sie flutschte beim ersten Versuch bei mir ohne Problem beim Tretlager vorbei und kam auch gleich oben bei der Sattelstützenöffnung raus


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2014)

Top dann kauf ich mir das ;-) is die Leitung an der sattelstütze von Haus aus unten dran oder muss ich die da dran schrauben? 
Und wie hast du es mit dem Gummi stopfen im Rahmen gemacht? Einfach ein Loch rein gedrückt?


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2014)

Ach hab Grad in Amazon geschaut. Da gibt's ja unterschiedliche dicken. Was hast du da genommen?


----------



## AriesWendell (4. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ach hab Grad in Amazon geschaut. Da gibt's ja unterschiedliche dicken. Was hast du da genommen?



Bei mir war die Rock Shox Reverb schon fix fertig zusammengebaut gewesen. Wenn du mit "Dicken" die Maße der Rock Shox Reverb meinst:
-Durchmesser: 30,9mm
-Einstellbereich: 125mm
Bzgl. Dicke der Einziehfeder, nimm die dünnere die angeboten wird. Aber es sollten grundsätzlich alle passen.
Und bevor du d.Rock Shox Reverb einbaust, reinige die Innenseite des Rohres, wo du dann die Rock Shox Reverb hinein steckst! Manche schleifen sie sogar mit sehr feinem Schleifpapier vorher noch ab. Wenn du es gereinigt hast, dann benutze Montagepaste oder wenn du so wie ich keine bei der Hand hast, dann Haarspray. Lass' es trocknen und führe die RSR-Sattelstütze danach ein. Es sollten keine Körnchen oder Schmutz in dem zu einzuführenden Rohr sein, ansonsten könnte es zu Beschädigungen des Rohres, Sattelstütze,..etc kommen.
Es geht sehr schnell von statten und ist wenn du alles beachtest wirklich easy einzubauen!

Have fun


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2014)

Mit dicke meinte ich die einziehfeder ;-) 
Das die sattelstütze zusammen gebaut ist, davon bin ich ausgegangen. So wie ich gesehen hab, kann man aber doch die Leitung oben (also direkt unter dem Sattel) anschließen um sie außerhalb zu verlegen oder so wie bei dir.
Naja jetzt muss die sattelstütze erstmal zu mir kommen. Bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## AriesWendell (4. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Mit dicke meinte ich die einziehfeder ;-)
> Das die sattelstütze zusammen gebaut ist, davon bin ich ausgegangen. So wie ich gesehen hab, kann man aber doch die Leitung oben (also direkt unter dem Sattel) anschließen um sie außerhalb zu verlegen oder so wie bei dir.
> Naja jetzt muss die sattelstütze erstmal zu mir kommen. Bist du zufrieden damit?



Also, ich hab die "Stealth" Version, sprich diese ist nur für eine Innenverlegung gedacht. Ich müsste jetzt nachschauen, ob man meine auch für ne Außenverlegung benutzen könnte, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass der Zusatz "Stealth" für Innenverlegung steht. 

Ich hatte davor die Hauseigene versenkbare Sattelstütze von Giant (Giant Contact) und empfinde sie beide für gleichwertig -> gut


----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2014)

eine stealth kannst du nicht außen verlegen. die leitung geht immer axial unten raus.


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2014)

Und bei der anderen? Ich hab glaub die andere bestellt, da die steath nicht lieferbar war in der Größe wie ich sie gebraucht hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AriesWendell (4. Juli 2014)

Ich habe mir soeben einen Unterrohrschutz (orig.von Giant f.d.Trance 2014) bestellt und sollte nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen. Nun zu meiner Frage, wie klebe bzw befestige ich diesen Unterrohrschutz an mein Trance?!


----------



## AriesWendell (4. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Top dann kauf ich mir das ;-) is die Leitung an der sattelstütze von Haus aus unten dran oder muss ich die da dran schrauben?
> Und wie hast du es mit dem Gummi stopfen im Rahmen gemacht? Einfach ein Loch rein gedrückt?



Bzgl. d.Gummiabdichtung f.d.Kabeln bzw. Giant nennt diese "Inter Cable Rubber" habe ich einfach ein Loch mit der Bohrmaschine gemacht. Sieht auch nicht schlimm aus. Aber inzwischen habe ich mir beim Giant Händler eine mit 2 Kabel-Austritte bestellt.
Unterrohr-Protektor + Inter Cable Rubber = 9,90 EUR


----------



## Tenderoni (4. Juli 2014)

Unterrohr Schutz ist selbstklebend, kannst ja bitte mal berichten wie er passt. Ich hab gelesen das der für die Carbon-Modelle ist und wenn die eventl. eine andere Unterrohrform haben, könnte es schwierig sein mit Paßgenauigkeit.







Hast du die hintere Bremsleitung absichtlich außen herum verlegt?


----------



## hardcorehaude (4. Juli 2014)

Hey - welchen Tune hat denn der original verbaute Fox Dämpfer im Trance 2?
Hab hier einen RP23 liegen und frag mich ob ein Upgrade zum Giant Dämpfer lohnt...?


----------



## Kero81 (4. Juli 2014)

Hey, kurze Zwischenfrage. Ab wann kann man ca. mit der 2015er Produktpalette bei Giant rechnen? Also speziell für Trance und Reign? lso ich meine, ab wann ca. wird bekannt gegeben welche Modelle mit welcher Ausstattung wie viel kosten werden? Im September oder evtl. früher? Kann langsam nemma warten. ;-)


----------



## AriesWendell (5. Juli 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Unterrohr Schutz ist selbstklebend, kannst ja bitte mal berichten wie er passt. Ich hab gelesen das der für die Carbon-Modelle ist und wenn die eventl. eine andere Unterrohrform haben, könnte es schwierig sein mit Paßgenauigkeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, vom Hinterrad bis zum Tretlager kann man es eh nur außen verlegen. Ab dem Tretlager könnte man es auch innen verlegen. Vlt mach ich das noch, je nach Lust und Laune 

Unterrohrschutz: laut d.Giant Händler in der Umgebung sind die Trance 2014 Rahmen alle baugleich. Aber spätestens am Montag oder Dienstag weiß ich mehr zu berichten.

Bzgl. Giant 2015er Modelle, laut einem Bekannten sind die 2015'er Giants in Taiwan schon erhältlich, jedoch noch nicht die Offroad-Bikes. Ich schrieb ihm, dass er sich sofort melden soll, sobald diese zum Kauf freigegeben sind!


----------



## Kero81 (5. Juli 2014)

Also falls Du da was genaues hörst, lass es uns wissen. =)


----------



## AriesWendell (5. Juli 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Also falls Du da was genaues hörst, lass es uns wissen. =)



Klar, mach ich! Ich spare eh auch schon auf den neuen Reign Rahmen!  Obwohl ich gestehen muss, dass Cannondale und Canyon mit ihren "Geometrieveränderten-Schalter" einen Stein ins rollen gebracht haben. Ich denke mir man kann einen guten Mittelweg finden um einem Bike gute Uphill & Downhill Fähigkeiten zu verleihen, aber mit der Idee mittels einem Schalter die kompl.Geometrie des Bikes optimal je nach Situation auf Knopfdruck verändern zu können macht Sinn! Aber mal abwarten, aber ich denke, da liegt die Zukunft und ich hoffe inständig das Giant in diese Richtung forscht.


----------



## Kero81 (5. Juli 2014)

Mir würde es schon für den Anfang reichen wenn sie vom OD2 weg kommen würden. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AriesWendell (5. Juli 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon für den Anfang reichen wenn sie vom OD2 weg kommen würden. ;-)



Aber ich hab gesehen, dass auch andere Hersteller verschieden "getapered" haben (1/8, 1/5) und man somit auch dafür das passende Bike bzw Steuersatz haben/kaufen muss. Bei unseren OD2 kann man ja eh auch jede Gabel verbauen, nur muss man halt nen dazu passenden Steuersatz kaufen. Ich seh da gar nicht so das Problem.
Letztens wollte für das Cannondale meiner Freundin einen kürzeren Vorbau kaufen. Bei meinem Bikeshop meines Vertrauens sagten sie, da muss ich zu einem Cannondale Shop, da Cannondale eigene Maße für Vorbauten hat.

Aber naja......


----------



## Kero81 (5. Juli 2014)

Hm jo, auch wieder wahr.


----------



## Tenderoni (5. Juli 2014)

@AriesWendell : meinte eigentlich hinten, kurz vorm Bremssattel bei der Kettenstrebe/Sitzstrebe. Wie das auf dem Bild ist, so außen an der Sitzstrebe entlang, könnte eventl. bei einem Sturz die Bemsleitung beschädigt werden.


----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Ich denke mir man kann einen guten Mittelweg finden um einem Bike gute Uphill & Downhill Fähigkeiten zu verleihen, aber mit der Idee mittels einem Schalter die kompl.Geometrie des Bikes optimal je nach Situation auf Knopfdruck verändern zu können macht Sinn!.


potenziell defektanfälliger schnickschnack! wer mehr als eine versenkbare sattelstütze braucht, um vernünftig den berg runter zu kommen, sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen, ggf. doch lieber aufs rennrad umzusteigen!


----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Aber ich hab gesehen, dass auch andere Hersteller verschieden "getapered" haben (1/8, 1/5) und man somit auch dafür das passende Bike bzw Steuersatz haben/kaufen muss.


nur zur info: 1 1/8 - 1.5 tapered ist DAS standardmaß und nur giant schert da aus mit dem 1 1/4 gelumpe...



AriesWendell schrieb:


> Letztens wollte für das Cannondale meiner Freundin einen kürzeren Vorbau kaufen. Bei meinem Bikeshop meines Vertrauens sagten sie, da muss ich zu einem Cannondale Shop, da Cannondale eigene Maße für Vorbauten hat.


das ist jetzt etwas äpfel mit birnen verglichen! cannondale bietet "vollintegrierte systeme" an, die zwar mit nix oder nur wenig anderem kompatibel sind. dafür aber viele vorteile mit sich bringen. entweder funktional, wie z.B. deutlich mehr steifigkeit, oder deutlich weniger gewicht. zudem bekommst vorbauten für ne fatty mit dem standardmaß 1.5" auch in jedem gut sortierten shop und die für die lefty zwar nur bei c´dale händlern, aber dafür in einer vernünftigen längenauswahl, im gegensatz zu OD2.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (6. Juli 2014)

...kann mir jemand von euch nen Tip geben wo ich einen OD2 Vorbau in 50 oder 60mm Länge her bekomme ? Dieser Mist mit dem 1 1/4" ist echt zum kotzen ! Bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche, habe schon mit 1,5" und ner selbstgedrehten Reduzierhülse probiert, ist aber nicht das gelbe vom Ei weil ich ewig die Schrauben nachziehen muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab mein Händler gefragt, der hätte sogar was da. Nen kurzen von Giant halt.


----------



## Tenderoni (6. Juli 2014)

Ist grad einer im Bikemarkt abzugeben:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/410735-giant-contact-am-od2-50mm-neu


----------



## AriesWendell (7. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> nur zur info: 1 1/8 - 1.5 tapered ist DAS standardmaß und nur giant schert da aus mit dem 1 1/4 gelumpe...
> 
> 
> das ist jetzt etwas äpfel mit birnen verglichen! cannondale bietet "vollintegrierte systeme" an, die zwar mit nix oder nur wenig anderem kompatibel sind. dafür aber viele vorteile mit sich bringen. entweder funktional, wie z.B. deutlich mehr steifigkeit, oder deutlich weniger gewicht. zudem bekommst vorbauten für ne fatty mit dem standardmaß 1.5" auch in jedem gut sortierten shop und die für die lefty zwar nur bei c´dale händlern, aber dafür in einer vernünftigen längenauswahl, im gegensatz zu OD2.



Langsam überzeugst du mich wirklich auf Cannondale umzusatteln!  Spiele schon seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir nächstes Jahr ein C'dale oder Canyon zu zulegen. (Rahmenwechsel) Aber deine Argumente bestärken einem mal was anderes auszuprobieren.


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> ...mir nächstes Jahr ein C'dale oder Canyon zu zulegen


du hast also die wahl zwischen einem porsche und einem golf, verstehe ich das richtig? IMHO nicht wirklich vergleichbar. ich hab mir auch ein c´dale geholt und bin absolut zufrieden. leicht, steif. top funktion. die lefty ist eine klasse für sich. allein dafür lohnt es sich, ein c´dale zu nehmen.


----------



## AriesWendell (7. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> du hast also die wahl zwischen einem porsche und einem golf, verstehe ich das richtig? IMHO nicht wirklich vergleichbar. ich hab mir auch ein c´dale geholt und bin absolut zufrieden. leicht, steif. top funktion. die lefty ist eine klasse für sich. allein dafür lohnt es sich, ein c´dale zu nehmen.


Naja....Canyon wuerde ich jetzt nicht als Golf bezeichnen. Der Fabien Barrel auf Canyon kann das glaube ich ganz gut belegen


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Ich habe auf einer Webseite gesehen, dass Shifter und Bremsen kombiniert waren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab mich zu dem Thema jetzt mal bisschen schlau gemacht. Das kombinieren von Bremsheben und Shifter heist bei Shimano I-Spec. Deine XT Bremshebel wird das wohl können. Wenn du genau weist, welchen Shifter du hast, kannst du nachschauen ob er das kann. Wenn nicht, musst du dir halt nen neuen zulegen ;-) Hier mal der Text dazu aus Bike-Componets.de

"*I-Spec*
Befestigungssystem für die Integration von Schalt- und Bremshebel. Es sorgt für eine aufgeräumte Optik, mehr Platz für den Lenkerbereich und leichtes Gewicht.
_Hinweis:_ Die I-Spec-Bremsgriffe haben ab 2014 eine neue Aufnahme (Version B). Es besteht zunächst einmal keine Kompatibilität zu Schaltgriffen mit alter I-Spec-Aufnahme. Diese können aber mithilfe der neuen I-Spec Adapter (SM-SL98-B für XTR, SM-SL78-B für XT und SLX, SM-SL82-B für Saint) mit den neuen I-Spec-Bremsgriffen kompatibel gemacht werden."

Ich bin am überlegen, mir in Zukunft vllt ne XT oder Zee Bremse zu holen, und dann auch XT Shifter, um das kombinieren zu können. 
Wenn man komplett auf Sram umbaut (Bremse & Schaltung) kann man sogar Bremshebel, Shifter und den Remote der Sattelsützte an einen Halter schrauben. Das ist dann aber halt recht kostspielig. 

mfg


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Naja....Canyon wuerde ich jetzt nicht als Golf bezeichnen. Der Fabien Barrel auf Canyon kann das glaube ich ganz gut belegen


ähnliches kann man von haibike behaupten... kaufen würde ich es dennoch nicht!


----------



## AriesWendell (7. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hab mich zu dem Thema jetzt mal bisschen schlau gemacht. Das kombinieren von Bremsheben und Shifter heist bei Shimano I-Spec. Deine XT Bremshebel wird das wohl können. Wenn du genau weist, welchen Shifter du hast, kannst du nachschauen ob er das kann. Wenn nicht, musst du dir halt nen neuen zulegen ;-) Hier mal der Text dazu aus Bike-Componets.de
> 
> "*I-Spec*
> Befestigungssystem für die Integration von Schalt- und Bremshebel. Es sorgt für eine aufgeräumte Optik, mehr Platz für den Lenkerbereich und leichtes Gewicht.
> ...



Ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen die XT-Shifter besorgen. Da hier der Preis & d.Leistung passen.


----------



## AriesWendell (9. Juli 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Unterrohr Schutz ist selbstklebend, kannst ja bitte mal berichten wie er passt. Ich hab gelesen das der für die Carbon-Modelle ist und wenn die eventl. eine andere Unterrohrform haben, könnte es schwierig sein mit Paßgenauigkeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sodale, heute endlich den GIANT Unterrohrschutz und Cable Port Cover 2 Hole erhalten! Der Unterrohrschutz passt PERFEKT und das Andere halte ich mir in Reserve!!!!!!


----------



## xlacherx (9. Juli 2014)

Top! was hat der Unterrohrschutz gekostet? Ich hab mein Unterrohr einfach mit ner durchsichtigen Steinschlagschutzfolie bezogen. 

Heute ist endlich meine Rock Shox Revers gekommen  man ist das Teil geil  jetzt muss ich nur noch die Tage die Leitung etwas kürzen. Ich hab die version, wo die Leitung außen liegt. konnte ich aber recht unauffällig verlegen. 
Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,80m und Rahmengröße L passt die 125mm Version perfekt. 

Da es so toll ist, neue Teile zu verbauen, hab ich heute kurzerhand die Simano Zee Bremse bestellt  Das wird dann mit den 203er Scheiben schon genug verzögern 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (9. Juli 2014)

Taugen solche Steinschlagschutzfolien überhaupt was? Das ist doch maximal um den Lack zu schützen? Bei Carbon macht das wenig Sinn, oder? Manchmal knallts ganz schön im Wald und ich hab eh 24/7 Angst um meinen Carbonrahmen. Irgendwie traue ich dem nicht so Recht. ;-)


----------



## xlacherx (9. Juli 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Taugen solche Steinschlagschutzfolien überhaupt was? Das ist doch maximal um den Lack zu schützen? Bei Carbon macht das wenig Sinn, oder? Manchmal knallts ganz schön im Wald und ich hab eh 24/7 Angst um meinen Carbonrahmen. Irgendwie traue ich dem nicht so Recht. ;-)


naja ich hab ja kein carbon rahmen  mir gehts halt echt darum, den Rahmen vor Steinschlägen zu schützen. Bei Carbon würde ich mir dann glaub echt das Gummi Teil kaufen 

mfg


----------



## AriesWendell (9. Juli 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Taugen solche Steinschlagschutzfolien überhaupt was? Das ist doch maximal um den Lack zu schützen? Bei Carbon macht das wenig Sinn, oder? Manchmal knallts ganz schön im Wald und ich hab eh 24/7 Angst um meinen Carbonrahmen. Irgendwie traue ich dem nicht so Recht. ;-)



Also, ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber die 5 EUR für einen perfekt sitzenden Giant Unterrohrrahmenschutz für mein Trance sind es mir Wert. Aber ich kann da nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## Tenderoni (9. Juli 2014)

Mittlerweile auch wieder ein paar Updates, auf der Liste stehen jetzt noch RockShox Federelemente:


----------



## xlacherx (9. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht wie es euch geht, aber die 5 EUR für einen perfekt sitzenden Giant Unterrohrrahmenschutz für mein Trance sind es mir Wert. Aber ich kann da nur für mich sprechen.



was? das Teil kostet nur 5€? ich glaub dann zieh ich meine Folie wieder ab  

mfg


----------



## Kero81 (9. Juli 2014)

Monika... Na jetzt beantwortet doch mal meine Frage. =) Ihr nutzt das als Lackschutz oder damit das Alu nicht durch Steine beschädigt wird?! Also ich meine die Folie.


----------



## AriesWendell (9. Juli 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Mittlerweile auch wieder ein paar Updates, auf der Liste stehen jetzt noch RockShox Federelemente:



- Wie viel hat dir der Umbau + Sram X0 Teile gekostet?
- Hast du dir auch nen anderen Vorbau gegönnt? Wenn ja, welchen? Sieht Klasse aus!


----------



## Tenderoni (9. Juli 2014)

Original sind eigentlich nur noch Federelemete, Steuersatz, vordere Felge. Preise sind die normalen Straßenpreise  - dafür fällt halt mein Jahresurlaub flach.
Wollte mir für dieses Jahr ein Bike selbst aufbauen und hab nach einem passenden Rahmen gesucht, bei Giant gab es zu einem vernünftigen Preis den Rahmen mit der Garantie und den "Anbauteilen" . Da konnte irgendwie kein anderer Hersteller mithalten.
Vorbau ist ein Syntace Megaforce 2 mit 30mm Länge, geht beim Trance 4 da hier Giant kein Oversized Maß an der Gabel sondern ne normale tapered verbaut hat.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Juli 2014)

Kero81 schrieb:


> Monika... Na jetzt beantwortet doch mal meine Frage. =) Ihr nutzt das als Lackschutz oder damit das Alu nicht durch Steine beschädigt wird?! Also ich meine die Folie.



ich nehm das, dass der lack da bleibt wo er ist, auf dem unterrohr  nach der 1. Tour hatte ich nämlich schon "Steinschläge" drin wo der lack abgeplatzt ist. Die Folie hat mich nichts gekostet. Ich denk mal, dass dem Alu recht wenig passieren wird, vorallem Rosten kann es eh nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (11. Juli 2014)

So  jetzt mit ordentlicher Verzögerung, neuen griffen und der Rock shox reverb. Das einige was jetzt vorerst noch geplant ist, sind shimano XT trigger, die ich dann mit den bremsgriffen kombinieren kann 





























Mfg


----------



## AriesWendell (12. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> So  jetzt mit ordentlicher Verzögerung, neuen griffen und der Rock shox reverb. Das einige was jetzt vorerst noch geplant ist, sind shimano XT trigger, die ich dann mit den bremsgriffen kombinieren kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und merkst du bei d.Bremsen nen Unterschied?  Die XT-Shifter i-spec werd' i mir auch noch besorgen!


----------



## xlacherx (12. Juli 2014)

Oh ja  bei der OEM bremse (war wohl so ne selber zusammen gestellte deore von Giant) musste ich mit zwei Finger rein greifen um mal nen stoppi zu schaffen. Mit den ICE tech Scheiben war es ja bisschen besser aber nicht viel. Die zee hab ich noch nicht wirklich eingebremst und ich schaff ne stoppi mit einem Finger am bremshebel  so wie es halt sein sollte  also für den Preis echt geil  ist ja ne 4kolben bremse. Der Unterschied zur Saint ist wohl nur der bremshebel. An der Saint kann man den Druckpunkt noch verstellen.


----------



## kneesliding (12. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Sodale, heute endlich den GIANT Unterrohrschutz und Cable Port Cover 2 Hole erhalten! Der Unterrohrschutz passt PERFEKT und das Andere halte ich mir in Reserve!!!!!!



Und wo hast du das gekauft?


----------



## AriesWendell (12. Juli 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Und wo hast du das gekauft?



Den kannst du bei jedem GIANT Händler ordern! Aus d.offiziellen GIANT Katalog 2014 (https://www.giant-bicycles.com/back...MY14 GIANT Off-Road Bicycles Service Info.pdf) bestellst du
- Downtube protector (Unterrohrschutz Hauptrahmen) -> Part number: 3G9-4001-1 

Am besten du schickst eine Email (PDF + Teilebezeichnung/Nr.) an deinen GIANT Händler aus der Nähe und dann sollte es kein Problem sein!


----------



## xlacherx (17. Juli 2014)

Nochmal zu dem Thema bremse. Ich bin heute mit nem Kumpel gefahren der die XT bremse hat. Mal im erst... Das Ding bremst ja gar net im Gegensatz zu der zee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (17. Juli 2014)

Sach doch sowad ned, jetzt muss ich noch die zee testen. ;-)


----------



## AriesWendell (18. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Nochmal zu dem Thema bremse. Ich bin heute mit nem Kumpel gefahren der die XT bremse hat. Mal im erst... Das Ding bremst ja gar net im Gegensatz zu der zee



Also, ich bin mit meiner XT ice-tec 180mm schon zufrieden! Dosierbarkeit, Werkzeuglose Einstellung, Gewicht, einfache Wartung, I-spec Kompatibilität waren bei mir ausschlaggebend für den Kauf. Wobei ich habe bis jetzt nur Avid X9, SLX getestet. Vlt erhasche ich mal eine Zee zum testen, danach werd ich es erst beurteilen können.

Ich denke, ob es eine gute oder schlechte Bremse ist, ist abhängig von deiner Fahrweise und Einsatzgebiet. (DH/FR/Enduro/All-Mountain/XC). Ob sie bei geringem Druckweg schon knallhart bremst, weil es so wie so nur bergab geht oder ob in ständigen verschiedenen Situationen eine gut dosierende Bremse eher hilfreich ist. Aber das alles ist auch Geschmacksache. 

Aber ich freu mich schon auf den ZEE Test!


----------



## xlacherx (18. Juli 2014)

Wo bist du her? Also dir zee fühlt sich von vom Druckpunkt her ziemlich gleich an wie die XT. Nur dass am Ende, wenn man mehr Druck aufbringt, die bremse echt böse wird  also die Dosierung finde ich auch gut  ist halt genau das, was ich wollte, bzw wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe 

Mfg


----------



## AriesWendell (18. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wo bist du her? Also dir zee fühlt sich von vom Druckpunkt her ziemlich gleich an wie die XT. Nur dass am Ende, wenn man mehr Druck aufbringt, die bremse echt böse wird  also die Dosierung finde ich auch gut  ist halt genau das, was ich wollte, bzw wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe
> 
> Mfg



Ich wohne in Wien/Österr. und fahre eher XC bzw All-Mountain. Da um Wien eher kleinere Berge zu finden sind (Leopoldsberg, Bisamberg, Anninger,..etc) und die XT bei den Bewertungen "Sehr gut bis Überragend" gewertet wurde + Preis/Leistung für mich gestimmt haben, entschied ich mich für diese.

Nächstes Monat werde ich ein paar Tage in Salzburg verbringen und das Bike über ein paar Alpen-Trails und Bikepark jagen, danach werde ich mehr wissen, ob die XT die Richtige Entscheidung war oder auch nicht. 

Interessant wird's so oder so...


----------



## xlacherx (18. Juli 2014)

okay dann ist das etwas zu weit weg von mir  

Ich sag mal so... die XT hätte vllt auch gereicht. Da ich aber eine neue Bremse gekauft hab, und bei BMO 10% bekommen hab, war die Zee unwesentlich teurer als die XT. Da hab ich halt gleich die Zee genommen. Ich bin auf jeden fall zufrieden damit  Vom gewicht her ist sie glaub auch nicht viel schwerer als die XT.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2014)

ok, wo bekommt man den schutz her? nur vom  oder auch online?


----------



## discordius (22. Juli 2014)

Finde ich irgendwo für das Trance X 29 vollständige Geometrieangaben, inkl. Reach und Stack für alle Größen?


----------



## Tenderoni (22. Juli 2014)

Hier von Giant, traditionell aber ohne Reach/Stack Werte:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-ch/bikes/model/trance.x.29er.0/16155/69509/#geometry


----------



## discordius (23. Juli 2014)

Leider fehlt da neben Stack und Reach auch noch die Tretlagerhöhe. Schade.


----------



## souldriver (23. Juli 2014)

Ich will mir evtl. ein Trance Advanced kaufen.
Weiß einer von Euch, ob der Umbau auf eine (bereits vorhandene) SRAM XX1 problemlos möglich ist?
Genauer gesagt, lässt sich die Hinterradnabe umrüsten und passt das Tretlager? 
Derzeit habe ich ein SRAM GXP-Lager, am Trance Advanced ist laut Spezifikation ein "Shimano SM-BB71 PressFit" verbaut. Evtl. austauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (23. Juli 2014)

Felgen sind auf dem Trance Advanced die selben wie auf dem Advanced SX verbaut und dieses hat ja 1x11, Felge sollte also umbaubar sein.

Im Bikemarkt wird z.B. auch einer angeboten: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/413634-giant-dt-swiss-version-der-dt-spline-xm-1501-650b-neu

Tretlager hab ich X.01 Kurbel mit SRAM Innenlager Truvativ BB92 Pressfit für GXP verbaut. http://r2-bike.com/Truvativ-SRAM-Pressfit-BB92-GXP-Innenlager_1


----------



## sharky (24. Juli 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Felgen sind auf dem Trance Advanced die selben wie auf dem Advanced SX verbaut und dieses hat ja 1x11, Felge sollte also umbaubar sein.


die felgen sind die aluringe außen, wo der reifen drauf sitzt. die kann man mit beliebigen naben kombinieren. naben sind die dinger innen, wo die achse ist. dass das advanced SX die selben felgen hat, heisst nicht, dass es die selben naben hat und dass dann der umbau geht


@souldriver
ein neues innenlager benötigst du auf jeden fall. das shimano für durchgehend 24mm achsdurchmesser ist mit dem sram mit konischer achse nicht kompatibel. daher kommst du da um einen tausch nicht drum rum. aber die pressfit teile kosten nicht die welt


----------



## Tenderoni (24. Juli 2014)

Das Laufrad System (auf der Website unter dem Punkt *FELGEN* )ist das selbe bei beiden Modellen, http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bike-compare/.
Man vergebe mir meine Ungenauigkeit in der Wortwahl, dachte es ist klar was gemeint ist, kann mir dennoch nicht vorstellen das da 2 verschiedene Naben verbaut werden. Aber letzendlich kann das wohl nur ein Giant-Händler beantworten.


----------



## AriesWendell (26. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> ok, wo bekommt man den schutz her? nur vom  oder auch online?



Den kannst du bei jedem GIANT Händler ordern! Aus d.offiziellen GIANT Katalog 2014 (https://www.giant-bicycles.com/back...MY14 GIANT Off-Road Bicycles Service Info.pdf) bestellst du
- Downtube protector (Unterrohrschutz Hauptrahmen) -> Part number: 3G9-4001-1

Am besten du schickst eine Email (PDF + Teilebezeichnung/Nr.) an deinen GIANT Händler aus der Nähe und dann sollte es kein Problem sein!

Zur Info: I war mal wieder zufällig auf der GIANT Seite USA. Und siehe da, Trance 2015!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/trance.27.5.1/18763/76209/



Aber ich muss gestehen, ich schiele mit einem Auge auch schon auf das Reign 2015! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Langsam glaube ich, dass das Bike kaufen bei mir schon zur SUCHT wird  Warum müssen die auch so GEIL sein!?!?  Dabei sollte ich eigentlich sparen!!! gg


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juli 2014)

So die ersten 1000 km sind geschafft  
Bis jetzt hab ich verändert:
Bremse 
Sattelstütze 
Griffe 
Und Reifen


----------



## sharky (28. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Den kannst du bei jedem GIANT Händler ordern! Aus d.offiziellen GIANT Katalog 2014 (https://www.giant-bicycles.com/back...MY14 GIANT Off-Road Bicycles Service Info.pdf) bestellst du
> - Downtube protector (Unterrohrschutz Hauptrahmen) -> Part number: 3G9-4001-1
> 
> Am besten du schickst eine Email (PDF + Teilebezeichnung/Nr.) an deinen GIANT Händler aus der Nähe und dann sollte es kein Problem sein!
> ...


danke für den tipp mit dem schutz! aber das trance 2015 ist doch auch nicht anders als das aktuelle, nur silber  und die erfahrung lehrt, dass die dinger von der ausstattung her von jahr zu jahr eher schlechter werden


----------



## xlacherx (28. Juli 2014)

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was bei mir raus kommt. Mir ist die letzten Tage aufgefallen, dass bei meinen Laufrädern, rings um, lauter kleine Risse o.Ä. zu sehn sind. Zu finden sind die ca 3-4mm von der inneren kante weg. Ist vorn wie hinten und an beiden Laufrädern. Vorhin war ich jetzt mal bei meinem Händler deswegen. Er meinte auch, dass das schon komisch aussieht. Er frägt mal bei Giant nach, ob das bekannt ist. 

zu dem 2015er Trance... na ich weiß nicht... mir gefällt mein Trance 2 in schwarz immer noch am besten.  

mfg


----------



## Mo(n)arch (28. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> danke für den tipp mit dem schutz! aber das trance 2015 ist doch auch nicht anders als das aktuelle, nur silber  und die erfahrung lehrt, dass die dinger von der ausstattung her von jahr zu jahr eher schlechter werden



Das kann man so nicht behaupten. Das ganze Lineup steht jetzt auf Rockshox-Federelementen, die in diesem Bereich definitiv nicht schlechter laufen als die Produkte von Fox (Pike). Das neue SX ist ein Traum
Kein komischer Overdrive2 Standard mehr

Sieht sehr sehr gut aus das Ganze!


----------



## xlacherx (28. Juli 2014)

Naja es gibt auch aus dem Hause Rock shox Schrott... Und der overdrive? Drauf geschissen früher oder später kommt bei mir eh ne andere Gabel rein. Dann wird einfach ein anderer Steuersatz verbaut und gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (28. Juli 2014)

Und die alte Gabel kannst du behalten, weil sie dir keiner abkauft.


----------



## xlacherx (28. Juli 2014)

die andere frage ist doch, wer will ne gabel die 1-2 jahre alt ist? Bzw so OWM Gabel ist doch eh nicht so viel wert...


----------



## xlacherx (29. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, was bei mir raus kommt. Mir ist die letzten Tage aufgefallen, dass bei meinen Laufrädern, rings um, lauter kleine Risse o.Ä. zu sehn sind. Zu finden sind die ca 3-4mm von der inneren kante weg. Ist vorn wie hinten und an beiden Laufrädern. Vorhin war ich jetzt mal bei meinem Händler deswegen. Er meinte auch, dass das schon komisch aussieht. Er frägt mal bei Giant nach, ob das bekannt ist.
> 
> 
> mfg



So letztens hab ich davon erzählt. Heute gibts dazu Bilder. Die gleichen gehen auch an Giant. Mal sehn, was dabei raus kommt. 























vllt hat ja der ein oder andere von euch auch das Problem. Bisher bin ich damit 1000km gefahen. 

mfg


----------



## Monkekhan (29. Juli 2014)

Meine Felgen (Trance 3) sehen ähnlich aus, wenn auch noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt. Bisher bin ich irgendwas zwischen 750 und 1000 km gefahren denke ich.
Werde ich nachher mal die Laufräder sauber machen und beobachten, bis du genauere Infos hast.


----------



## Tenderoni (29. Juli 2014)

Eventl. interessant: Giant Trance mit 200x57 Dämpfer für angeblich 158mm FW hinten ohne Probleme.
http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=152959&pagenum=1


----------



## Lutsch (29. Juli 2014)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Eventl. interessant: Giant Trance mit 200x57 Dämpfer für angeblich 158mm FW hinten ohne Probleme.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=152959&pagenum=1



Sieht eng aus aber scheint zu gehen, allerdings auch ohne Umwerfer. Wenn vorne 2-fach gefahren wird, sieht es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (30. Juli 2014)

Monkekhan schrieb:


> Meine Felgen (Trance 3) sehen ähnlich aus, wenn auch noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt. Bisher bin ich irgendwas zwischen 750 und 1000 km gefahren denke ich.
> Werde ich nachher mal die Laufräder sauber machen und beobachten, bis du genauere Infos hast.



Als war grad bei meinem Händler. Laut Giant ist es wohl "nur" oberflächlich, und kein Grund, die Laufräder auszutauschen


----------



## VX1986 (30. Juli 2014)

Sehen ja super aus die neien bikes. Aber jetzt erstmal warten was sich auf dem markt tut mit den 650b. Nicht, dass es in 2 jahren wieder zurück auf 26" geht. Mit meinem reign x bin ich erstmal gut aufgehoben.


----------



## AriesWendell (30. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> danke für den tipp mit dem schutz! aber das trance 2015 ist doch auch nicht anders als das aktuelle, nur silber  und die erfahrung lehrt, dass die dinger von der ausstattung her von jahr zu jahr eher schlechter werden



Nö, ich würd mir eh mein Trance 2014 behalten. Aber da meine Freundin etwas unglücklich mit ihrem Cannondale Jekyll ist und viel lieber mit meinem Trance fährt. Würde ich ihr mein Trance geben und ich hätte einen tollen Grund mir ein Giant Reign 2015  anzuschaffen  

http://www.giantcyclingworld.com/web/bikes_view.php?id=69a0cf13-4059-48af-8bcd-247ac8ff4d0d


----------



## xlacherx (30. Juli 2014)

Was ist eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen Trance und reign? Mehr federweg am hinterbau?


----------



## sharky (31. Juli 2014)

AriesWendell schrieb:


> Nö, ich würd mir eh mein Trance 2014 behalten. Aber da meine Freundin etwas unglücklich mit ihrem Cannondale Jekyll ist und viel lieber mit meinem Trance fährt. Würde ich ihr mein Trance geben und ich hätte einen tollen Grund mir ein Giant Reign 2015  anzuschaffen


du fuchs 

was konkret stört sie den am c´dale? ich lauf immer wieder an dem ding vorbei und hab es als potenziellen nachfolger für mein remedy im auge.


----------



## AriesWendell (31. Juli 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> du fuchs
> 
> was konkret stört sie den am c´dale? ich lauf immer wieder an dem ding vorbei und hab es als potenziellen nachfolger für mein remedy im auge.



 ja, sie hat ein etwas älteres C'dale Jekyll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das Bike an sich ist eh okay, aber seit einigen Wochen lässt sich der hintere Dämpfer nicht mehr *schließen. Und natürlich ihre Bremsen beißen halt nicht so gut wie die von mir. Und seit dem sie ein Wochenende mal mein Bike hatte, muss ich nun immer ihr C'dale fahren  lol. Alleine deswegen "muss" ich mir nun ein Reign 2015 besorgen!!!!


----------



## AriesWendell (2. August 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der große Unterschied zwischen Trance und reign? Mehr federweg am hinterbau?



Grundsätzlich würde das Trance auch genügen! Jedoch hatte ich letztes Jahr noch ein Giant Reign 2013 und muss mir eingestehen, dass sich das mehr an Federweg bei Abfahrten deutlich sicherer anfühlte. Vor allem bei Downhill-Passagen! Ich glaube, dass in der besseren Abfahrtseigeneigenschaft der größte Unterschied liegt. 
Aber wie oben erklärt hat sich meine Holde in mein Giant Trance verschossen und ich darf nun die meiste Zeit auf ihren alten C'dale Jekyll herum-gurken! Was ziemlich nervig ist!  Alleine deswegen muss ich über kurz oder lang mir ein neues Bike besorgen.


----------



## sharky (3. August 2014)

sind das reign und das trance identisch aufgebaut? ich merk den unterschied bei mir zw. remedy und trance bei der abfahrt auch. aber das remedy hat schon mal stabilere laufräder, massivere reifen mit mehr volumen etc. vermute mal, dass es bei trance und reign ähnlich ist und sich die gespürten unterschiede nicht alleine auf den federweg reduzieren lassen


----------



## AriesWendell (4. August 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> sind das reign und das trance identisch aufgebaut? ich merk den unterschied bei mir zw. remedy und trance bei der abfahrt auch. aber das remedy hat schon mal stabilere laufräder, massivere reifen mit mehr volumen etc. vermute mal, dass es bei trance und reign ähnlich ist und sich die gespürten unterschiede nicht alleine auf den federweg reduzieren lassen



Nö, Seat-Post, Pike, Hans Dampf, SLX, MRP 2x,...etc.


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2014)

Hat von euch grad einer im Kopf, welche Kettenblätter am Trance 2 vorne verbaut sind ? also die Zähnezahl. Ich bin am überlegen, mir vllt so ovale Kettenblätter zu montiren. Bei Giant find ich nix auf der HP . 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## active-bikes (7. August 2014)

Da mein Yetirahmen auf sich warten lässt, hab ich mir als Übergang ein Trance 2 aufgebaut. Bin am überlegen, ob ich es nicht doch länger fahren soll...... geht ganz schön gut ab !
Hatte mal die Frage hier gelesen, ob ein 200x57mm Dämpfer statt dem 200x51 passt......
Bei vollem Einfedern, sind zwischen Schwinge und Sitzstrebe, nur noch 2-3mm Platz und der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer nähert sich dem Rahmen gefährlich nahe, aber es passt gerade so. 
Das ist so eng, dass es evtl. bei anderen Rahmengrößen oder Abweichungen von Dämpfern nicht passt !
Laut meinen Berechnungen müsste der Federweg dann 156mm sein. 
Gewicht von dem Rad mit Rahmengröße S ist mit dem Aufbau 12,25 kg ohne Pedale.


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2014)

Schick schick! Darf ich fragen, was du für nen Steuersatz drin hast? Ich will irgend wann vllt auch mal ne pike haben. dann brauch ich nen anderen, da meiner ja noch für od2 vorgesehen ist


----------



## kneesliding (7. August 2014)

Hat jemand interesse an einem 2014 Trance 1 ??

Muss es leider verkaufen, Familien zuwachs


----------



## active-bikes (7. August 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Schick schick! Darf ich fragen, was du für nen Steuersatz drin hast? Ich will irgend wann vllt auch mal ne pike haben. dann brauch ich nen anderen, da meiner ja noch für od2 vorgesehen ist


Oben ist ein Cane Creek 40 ZS44 drin unten ZS56.


----------



## bummel42 (7. August 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Da mein Yetirahmen auf sich warten lässt, hab ich mir als Übergang ein Trance 2 aufgebaut. Bin am überlegen, ob ich es nicht doch länger fahren soll...... geht ganz schön gut ab !
> Hatte mal die Frage hier gelesen, ob ein 200x57mm Dämpfer statt dem 200x51 passt......
> Bei vollem Einfedern, sind zwischen Schwinge und Sitzstrebe, nur noch 2-3mm Platz und der Ausgleichsbehälter vom Dämpfer nähert sich dem Rahmen gefährlich nahe, aber es passt gerade so.
> Das ist so eng, dass es evtl. bei anderen Rahmengrößen oder Abweichungen von Dämpfern nicht passt !
> ...


Hallo, 

habt ihr das auch mal mit einem 2-fach Antrieb probiert? 
Nicht das der Umwerfer o. ä. an die Schwinge haut.


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2014)

Was für ne Rahmengröße hast du eigentlich?! L?


----------



## active-bikes (8. August 2014)

@Bummel. Glaube nicht, dass das mit Umwerfer geht. Der wird im Weg sein.


----------



## xlacherx (8. August 2014)

So, heute gibts mal wieder n kleines Update von mir ;-) hab im Bikemarkt günstig XT-Shifter bekommen. Jetzt konnte ich endlich mein Wunsch erfüllen, und Breme+Shifter kombinieren.
Ich würde auch behaupten, dass man den unterschied zwischen Deore und XT nicht nur sehn sonder auch auf jeden fall spüren kann!














Ich denke das war es vorerst mal an umbauten bei mir ;-)

Edit: 

wie der ein oder andere vllt auf den Bilder gesehn hat, hab ich mittlerweile auch den kurzen Enduro vorbau von Giant dran


----------



## sharky (9. August 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Da mein Yetirahmen auf sich warten lässt, hab ich mir als Übergang ein Trance 2 aufgebaut.


beneidenswert, wenn man das mal so als übergangsbike kurz aufbauen kann  

darf ich dragen, ob die sattelstütze auf dem bild ganz ausgefahren ist? oder ist die ein stück eingefahren? die giant connect würde mir optisch besser gefallen als die reverb. die reverb könnte ich schon mit den bremshebelschellen kombinieren... aber wenn DAS wirklich der GANZE verstellbereich sein sollte, muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. August 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Da mein Yetirahmen auf sich warten lässt, hab ich mir als Übergang ein Trance 2 aufgebaut.


beneidenswert, wenn man das mal so als übergangsbike kurz aufbauen kann  

darf ich dragen, ob die sattelstütze auf dem bild ganz ausgefahren ist? oder ist die ein stück eingefahren? die giant connect würde mir optisch besser gefallen als die reverb. die reverb könnte ich schon mit den bremshebelschellen kombinieren... aber wenn DAS wirklich der GANZE verstellbereich sein sollte, muss ich mir das nochmal überlegen


----------



## active-bikes (9. August 2014)

Die Stütze ist aus einem Reign und hat nur 75mm Verstellbereich. Die normale Giantstütze hat 100mm Verstellung, also 25% mehr.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (9. August 2014)

Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich aktuell OD2 Vorbauten kaufen kann? Der ab Werk verbaute ist mir zu lang.


----------



## xlacherx (9. August 2014)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen, wo ich aktuell OD2 Vorbauten kaufen kann? Der ab Werk verbaute ist mir zu lang.



Ich hab meinen beim Giant Händler gekauft. Sollte für den kein problem sein, solch einen Vorbau zu bestellen.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (9. August 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen beim Giant Händler gekauft. Sollte für den kein problem sein, solch einen Vorbau zu bestellen.


 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich dachte sie haben die Teile nicht mehr im Programm. Auf der HP sind sie nicht mehr gelistet.


----------



## xlacherx (9. August 2014)

Also mein Händler hatte einen da. Im Netz habe ich dazu aber gar nichts gefunden. Und fragen kostet ja nichts ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy71 (11. August 2014)

Gelistet noch auf der US HP
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/gear/bikegear/stems/551/

Muss man checken ob Du hier welche bekommst.


----------



## fussel123 (13. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Trancer, 
Ich hatte ja vor einer gefühlten ewigkeit mal das Thema eröffnet im dem es darum ging, dass mein Hinterrad wenn man von vorne über den Lenker guckt ja leicht außermittig nach rechts versetzt sitz. Über Händler und co. bin ich nicht weitergekommen eben weil auch das andere im Geschäfft genau das selbe (Problem) hatte! Ich wollte daher nochmal an alle appelieren dieses bei den eigene Bikes zu Kontrollieren und zu berichten ob das Hinterrad auch bei anderne leicht rechts (in Fahrtrichtung dann links) sitzt.Denn entgegen der Oft gehörten Antwort (das kann nicht möglich sein) kann ich mir dann nicht erklären warum meins und auch das andere im Geschäfft dieses Problem haben. Ich wäre echt dankbar wenn ihr mal ganz genau über Lenkkopf schraube  und Sattelstütze das Hinterrad anguckt. 

MfG Rupert der es noch einmal versuchen wollte!


----------



## xlacherx (13. August 2014)

Machs doch mal andererst. Wie sitzt dein Reifen im Hinterbau? Die Position der Nabe kann ja nicht verändert werden, da diese durch die Schraubachse fest gegeben ist. 
Bei mir ist auf beiden seiten vom Reifen etwa gleich viel platz zu den unteren streben. somit sitzt das Rad gut im Hinterbau. Wie sieht es da bei dir aus? Was bringt es dir, wenn dein Rad schön hinter der Sattelstütze sitzt, dafür aber an der Kettenstrebe schleift?! Also von dem her, würde ich eher die abstände zwischen Reifen und Steben checken. 
Abgesehn davon, wir das keinen Nachteil haben, wenn dein Rad etwas auser mitte ist, in meinen augen ist das schon nörgeln auf hohem niveau ;-) 

Wenn es dich wirklich stört, dann lass es doch in der Werkstatt deines Vertrauens ändern. Speichen lösen und anziehen sollte für einen, der das Tag für Tag macht, kein Problem sein.


----------



## active-bikes (13. August 2014)

So isses, das Hinterrad ist in 5-10 Minuten etwas rüber zentriert. Orientiere dich einfach am Hinterbau, solle etwa rechts und links der gleiche Abstand sein. Ein paar mm ausser Mitte macht nichts.


----------



## fussel123 (13. August 2014)

Ich meine das es im Hinterbau passt. Gibt es denn noch andere Leute bei denen es von der Sattelstütze so aussieht? Würde mich einfach mal interessieren da ich es eben bei meinem und dem rotem Trance gesehen habe.


----------



## sharky (14. August 2014)

also bei dem bild bringt alles peilen nix. das ist doch nicht exakt mittig vom winkel. ich glaube kaum, dass du per ferndiagnose weiter kommst


----------



## fussel123 (14. August 2014)

Also ich weiß leider nicht warum es mir keiner glaubt ! ? Man sieht es deutlich wenn man es sich anguckt! DAHER die frage jetzt nur an die die wirklich auch ein Trance haben, guckt mal ü er diese Perspektive und sagt ja ihr seht es auch oder nein ihr seht es nicht wenn ihr es nicht seht ist es bei euch nicht schräg! Und doch das Bild ist Perfekt ausgerichtet genau so sieht es in echt aus .


----------



## xlacherx (15. August 2014)

Hast du es immer noch nicht begriffen?! Es gibt Asymmetrische hinterbauten!!! Wenn der Abstand zwischen ketten strebe und der linken strebe gleich ist, passt alles. Was bringt es dir, wenn dein Rad symmetrisch hinter der sattelstütze steht,  dafür aber an der ketten strebe schleift? 
Was erhoffst du dir? Das du dadurch schneller bist?
Vorweg, ein Hersteller speicht das laufrad maschinell ein. Sprich jedes laufrad ist identisch bzw optimal auf den Rahmen eingespeicht. Ich selbst hab auch ein Trance 2. Das einzige auf das ich achte, ist das an den streben am hinterbau der Abstand zwischen Reifen und strebe (links und rechts) gleich ist. Wir das Rad hinter der sattelstütze steht, ist auf deutsch gesagt scheiß egal.


----------



## sharky (15. August 2014)

fussel123 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß leider nicht warum es mir keiner glaubt ! ? Man sieht es deutlich wenn man es sich anguckt!


die perspektive ist etwas komisch. sieht so nach rechts versetzt aus. ist ein knick in der optik ausgeschlossen?  ich hab mir meins eben mal angesehen. vorne drüber gepeilt. da ist nix asymmetrisch oder sonstwas. reifen sitzt exakt mittig. abstand reifen-streben ist beidseitig gleich. siehe bild im anhang

edit
wieso lädt es keine ahnänge mehr hoch


----------



## xlacherx (15. August 2014)

Warum machst du eigentlich nicht mal ein Bild von hinten.? Ich hab mal versucht deine Perspektive zu kopieren sieht bei mir so aus 





Von hinten sieht es bei mir so aus





Sitzt mittig im hinterbau. Wenn es das bei dir nicht ist, dann lass es doch einfach "umzentrieren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fussel123 (15. August 2014)

Das Problem ist das es immer andere Antworten gibt! Als ich im extra Fred danach fragt sagten alle nein das ist komisch und du sagst es ist normal! Fakt ist jedenfalls das ein Vorderrat mittig in der Gabel sitzt und die Sattelstütze auch genau mittig vom Fahrrad sitzt! Das heißt dann das bei mir Hinterrad und Vorderrad theoretisch  nicht in der selben Spur fahren! Ich versuche einfach nur herrauszufinden ob mein neues sehr teures Bike eventuel eine Fertigungsfehler ist! Deswegen sagte ich ja auch das das andere Trance auch so komisch aussah und wollte nur wissen ob  das Zufall ist oder eher normal und deswegen wiederrum fragte ich ob es bei euch auch so aussieht! Das ist eben kein knick in der Optik oder sonst was!


----------



## Tenderoni (16. August 2014)

@* fussel123* : Wenn ich jetzt mal noch eine gewisse Ungenauigkeit beim fotografieren rausrechne würde ich meinen bei mir sitzt alles ohne gröberen Versatz in einer Linie.
Kannst du dein Bike nicht über den Händler einschicken lassen zum überprüfen? Giant sollte ja dann nach der Kontrolle irgend eine Meinung zu haben ob ok oder nicht.


----------



## fussel123 (16. August 2014)

Danke Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich mit Giant Kontakt aufnehmen kann außer über den Händler?


----------



## xlacherx (16. August 2014)

Bei Giant auf der Homepage steht ne Telefonnummer und email Adresse ;-)


----------



## Tenderoni (17. August 2014)

[email protected]

Giant Deutschland GmbH
Mettmanner Str.25
D-40699 Erkrath
Telefon: (0211) 99 89 4 0

oder du suchst dir einen anderen Händler als deinen jetzigen(falls der inkompetent ist) mit der Händlersuche in deiner Nähe:

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/dealers/


----------



## Evel Karnievel (26. August 2014)

Mein Hinterrad sitzt mittig.
Die Verarbeitung meines Trance hinkt allerdings meinen damaligen 2008/2010 Glorys hinterher. 

Vorbau ist bestellt. Contact AM 50mm aus Korea. Bin gespannt was da kommt.


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2014)

Was ist denn deiner meinung nach schlecht verarbeitet?


----------



## Evel Karnievel (26. August 2014)

Zum Beispiel Einschlüsse im Lack. Jedoch keine Staubkörnchen wie man es kennt. Ganze "Würste". An der unteren Dämpferaufnahme dachte ich zuerst an einen Riss. Beim Übergang Sitzrohr - Oberrohr war das Schweißgerät etwas länger an einer Stelle. Ich kann bei Gelegenheit Bilder machen.


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2014)

Willst mal Bilder davon machen? Also mir ist bis jetzt nichts negatives aufgefallen... okay meinst ist meist auch dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (26. August 2014)

Bei gerechter Nutzung fällt das auch nicht auf. Wenn allerdings die neue Kiste auf Augenhöhe im Montageständer hängt, gucke ich mir jede Ecke an.


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2014)

naja, so genau sollt ich meins glaub gar neme anschauen  hat bestimmt schon ein paar macken xD 

hier mal mein Trance in Action  






mfg


----------



## Pigeon (2. September 2014)

Vom Specialized Enduro aufs Trance gewechselt:, glaub geht ganz gut der neue Drahtesel.


----------



## Koch86 (2. September 2014)

Hallo,

weiss jemand ob die weissen Aufkleber beim Trance 2 unter oder über dem klarlack sind? 
Sprich, kann man die weissen rahmenaufkleber entfernen oder nicht?

Mfg


----------



## xlacherx (3. September 2014)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Vom Specialized Enduro aufs Trance gewechselt:, glaub geht ganz gut der neue Drahtesel.Anhang anzeigen 319041



Wow! echt schick! hast es selber umgebaut? Wie bist mit der Pike zufrieden? Ist das die 160mm Version? 

mfg


----------



## sharky (3. September 2014)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Vom Specialized Enduro aufs Trance gewechselt:, glaub geht ganz gut der neue Drahtesel


sehr chic! gefällt mir sehr gut! hatte auch überlegt, das 3er zu pimpen. aber habe den invest in den dämpfer gescheut. da bist auch ganz schön in die vollen gegangen. reverb, pike x.o etc. hab ich auch drin und dran. macht richtig laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (4. September 2014)

Habs hier so im IBC gefunden und der Verkäufer wohnt praktisch vor der Haustür und der Aufbau is sehr stimmig. Die Pike funktioniert sehr gut. Bin aber noch bei der Feineinstellung


----------



## 2WheelRider (8. September 2014)

Hi Leute,
um es mal kurz zu fassen: ich fahre das trance 2 und bin mit der gabel und dem dämpfer nicht ganz so zufrieden anstatt dessen, möchte ich mir lieber die Pike mit 160 mm solo air und den Monarch plus RC3 einbauen!! Welche einbaulänge vom Dämpfer wäre zu empfehlen? Wäre der umbau sinnvoll oder ratet ihr mir lieber davon ab?
Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## active-bikes (8. September 2014)

Die Pike würde ich eher mit 150mm fahren.
Der Debon muss noch angepasst werden, sonst rauscht der zu sehr durch den Federweg. 
Fahre das Trance selber mit dem Setup und kann dir sagen, dass die Gabel-/Dämpferkombi das Beste ist, was du dem Rad spendieren kannst !
Falls Interesse an Gabel und Dämpfer, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken. Wir verkaufen die Dämpfer schon fertig umgebaut.


----------



## xlacherx (8. September 2014)

Was kostet denn so ein Dämpfer? Bzw sagen wir so.. Den fox Dämpfer find ich gar net so wild. Ich würde eher ne pike wollen


----------



## Pigeon (8. September 2014)

160mm Pike is kein Problem find ich. Die Gesamtgeo is trotzdem noch sehr stimmig


----------



## xlacherx (8. September 2014)

Das Trance sx wird doch von Haus aus mit einer 160mm Gabel ausgeliefert. Der Rahmen ist aber der gleiche. Also warum sollte sich das schlechter fahren?


----------



## 2WheelRider (8. September 2014)

An Pigeon: Wie kommst du denn mit dein Bike zurecht?? Wurde dein Fahrwerk auch angepasst oder einfach eingebaut und los ging's??


----------



## Pigeon (8. September 2014)

Ich bin erst 4 mal damit gefahren und die Trails sind immer noch eine recht schlammige Geschichte. Aber aufwärts gehts super und runter scheint es mir sehr verspielt zu sein. Das Rockshoxfahrweg leistet sehr gute Arbeit. Gabel top; Monarch Plus rc3 muss noch mehr Druck rein. Bike wurde professionell  vom Gianthändler aufgebaut. Also glaub ich angepasster Dämpfer. Fühlt dich zumindest schon recht flauschig an.


----------



## 2WheelRider (8. September 2014)

Alles klar und danke für die schnelle Antwort
Werde mal zu meinem Giant Händler fahren und mich mit ihm unterhalten . . . . 
Ich denke mal, dass ich mich auch bald über ein neues Fahrwerk freuen kann


----------



## 2WheelRider (8. September 2014)

Alles klar und danke für die schnelle Antwort
Werde mal zu meinem Giant Händler um die ecke und werde ihm von meinem Vorhaben berichten . . . .
Denke mal, dass ich dann auch demnächst ein neues Fahrwerk haben werde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (8. September 2014)

Das wird deinen Händler sicher freuen


----------



## 2WheelRider (8. September 2014)

Das denke ich auch. Gibt immer hin Kohle


----------



## bummel42 (9. September 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Die Pike würde ich eher mit 150mm fahren.
> Der Debon muss noch angepasst werden, sonst rauscht der zu sehr durch den Federweg.
> Fahre das Trance selber mit dem Setup und kann dir sagen, dass die Gabel-/Dämpferkombi das Beste ist, was du dem Rad spendieren kannst !
> Falls Interesse an Gabel und Dämpfer, kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken. Wir verkaufen die Dämpfer schon fertig umgebaut.


Hallo, 
was muss den angepasst werden. 
Überlege nämlich einen RT3 für mein Trance zu kaufen. 
Grüße bummel42


----------



## Tenderoni (9. September 2014)

Hab seit 1 Woche den RT3 Dämpfer verbaut. Vergleich hab ich nur mit dem den Giant gelabelten Orginaldämpfer und der Monarch fühlt sich für mich spürbar "fetter" an. Bin äußerst zufrieden damit. Ist der normale M/M Tune. Brauchte bis jetzt noch nicht mal den Look-Out nutzen habe kein unangenehmes Wippen bergauf und konnte bei meiner Fahrweise auch noch keinen Durchschlag verzeichnen.


----------



## Pigeon (9. September 2014)

Mit wieviel Druck faehrst Du im Dampfer? Wie viel SAG?


----------



## Tenderoni (9. September 2014)

Momentan 200 psi (ca. 13,8 bar) mit ca. 25% SAG bei ungefähr 80 kg Gewicht. Werde da aber noch mehr rumspielen ob es mir eventl. softer besser gefällt, aber wie schon geschrieben mein erster Eindruck vom Dämpfer ist durchweg positiv, bin absolut nicht enttäuscht.


----------



## Pigeon (11. September 2014)

Schönes Radl. 200 PSI fahr ich auch und funktioniert recht gut bisher


----------



## sharky (18. September 2014)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Bike wurde professionell  vom Gianthändler aufgebaut. Also glaub ich angepasster Dämpfer. Fühlt dich zumindest schon recht flauschig an.







Der fahrwerksetup ist nicht nur einfach druck einstellen, dass der sag passt und los geht’s. mit dem druck muss man immer ein paar PSI hoch und runter experimentieren, dazu je druck verschiedene einstellungen der zugstufe. Und das alles nach dem eigenen persönlichen empfinden und in abhängigkeit vom einsatzbereich. Das kann dir kein händler der welt abnehmen, das rad nach deinem persönlichen empfinden abzustimmen


----------



## active-bikes (18. September 2014)

Finde auch, dass man bei den Trance 2014 den Float in der Mittelstellung fahren sollte. 
Selbst bei meinen bescheidenen 70kg war mir die Druckstufe offen zu läpsch und der Hinerbau zu schaukelig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (18. September 2014)

Is schon klar das man da rumprobieren muss. War eher Auf Tune bezogen


----------



## Mo(n)arch (18. September 2014)

Hi, weiß hier jemand was zu den Preisen für das Giant Trance SX 2015?


----------



## active-bikes (18. September 2014)

Das Trance SX wird 3199,- kosten....
Live sieht die Farbe megaporno aus !
In echt etwas dunkeler als auf dem Bild.


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (18. September 2014)

Hat mir auf der Eurobike auch wirklich gut gefallen, und für die 200€ Aufpreis im Vergleich zum Vorjahresmodell bekommt man erheblich mehr für's Geld. Pike und Monarch Plus statt Fox Evo - 'nuff said.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (20. September 2014)

Und 11er "Getriebe" 
Habe irgendwo gelesen, dass die Dämpfer am Trance intern einen Spacer haben, damit diese nicht den vollen Federweg nutzen. Weiß dazu jemand was?
Ich glaube ein paar Seiten vorher wurde ja über den Einbau eines langhubigeren Dämpfers gesprochen...


----------



## active-bikes (20. September 2014)

Es gibt Dämpfer mit den Maßen 200x51 und 200x57.
Die Trance haben 200x51 verbaut und generieren daraus 140mm.
Man kann in Verbindung mit 1x11 auch den Langhubigen fahren, mit Umwerfer wird das wegen Platzmangel nicht gehen.
Funktioniert ganz gut. Mann sollte dann aber nicht den Sag ausgehend von 57mm Hub einstellen, sonst kommt die Kiste hinten zu tief. 
D.h. Sageinstellung ausgehend vom 200x51 beibehalten. Bin mit etwa 14mm ganz gut gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro-6.0 (20. September 2014)

Bin mir nicht sicher was den Spacer in den OEM Dämpfern angeht, aber auf pinkbike sind definitiv ein paar Leute unterwegs die sich einen Monarch Plus mit 57mm Hub ohne irgend eine Reduzierung eingebaut haben, sogar mit Piggy (Monarch Plus).


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (20. September 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Mann sollte dann aber nicht den Sag ausgehend von 57mm Hub einstellen, sonst kommt die Kiste hinten zu tief.
> D.h. Sageinstellung ausgehend vom 200x51 beibehalten. Bin mit etwa 14mm ganz gut gefahren.



Hat sich der zusätzliche Federweg dann überhaupt bemerkbar gemacht oder bekommt man nur einen großzügigen Durchschlagschutz? Bei diesem Setup wäre dann wohl der Debonair nicht verkehrt, sollte der wirklich spürbar linearer sein.


----------



## active-bikes (20. September 2014)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Hat sich der zusätzliche Federweg dann überhaupt bemerkbar gemacht oder bekommt man nur einen großzügigen Durchschlagschutz? Bei diesem Setup wäre dann wohl der Debonair nicht verkehrt, sollte der wirklich spürbar linearer sein.


War nicht wirklich ein großer Unterschied bzgl. Federweg zu spüren. Nur aus dem Grund würde ich den Dämpfer nicht unbedingt tauschen-
Hatte einen Fox Float X und einen Debon Air getestet.
Der Debon Air hat out of the box nicht gut funktioniert. Luftkammer war viel zu groß und die Druckstufe zu lasch.
Nach Verkleinerung der Luftkammer und umshimmen der Druckstufe war der Debon weltklasse, kein Vergleich zu dem originalen Float.


----------



## dbf (21. September 2014)

Hallo liebe genossen...habe auch das Gaint, würde mich auch für ein Dämpfer upgrad interessieren. könnt ihr mal erläutern warum der größere Dämpfer mit dem längern Hup problematisch ist?; und wenn ich den mit dem längeren Hup fahre und dann aber weniger Sag habe sprich mehr Luftdruck ist der dämpfer dann nicht zu straff was auf kosten von komfor geht? 
Ja das Giant ist etwas tief gebaut gibt zwar einerseitz sicherheit anderer seits bleibt man mit dem pedal leichter hängen, ist dies mit dem längeren hup noch extrema dürften doch nur so 3-5 mm ausmachen?


----------



## sharky (22. September 2014)

wenn der dämpfer, bei selber einbaulänge, mehr hub hat, dann kann das hinterrad weiter einfedern. es wandert dann näher an den rahmen oder kollidiert, wie von active bikes umschrieben, mit den leitblechen des umwerfers. auch ein berühren des sattelrohrs durch das HR ist möglich. das allgemein gesprochen. im falle trance kommt wohl max. eine kollision mit dem umwerfer in frage. daher mehr hub, was auch mehr FW bedeutet, nur in verbindung mit 1x antrieb


----------



## Till8 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi all... bin neu hier.
Erstmal mein bike (Giant Trance 27.5 2 / 2014)




Meine Frage:
Das Lager der Kasette (das Ding das beim "Nichtpedalieren" klick klick klick macht) ist defekt. Weiss jemand woher ich ein neues bekomme, das eventuell sogar besser ist als das Standardlager und das ohne Modifikationen passt?
Mir ist auch aufgefallen das das Lager im Vergleich zu anderen Fahrrädern sehr leise klickt, würde ein lauteres bevorzugen .
Besten Dank schon mal für eure Tipps...


----------



## big_scoop (1. Oktober 2014)

Das Teil was du suchst nennt sich Freilauf ! Womit ist die Nabe ( das teil in der Mitte vom Laufrad wo die Speichen drin stecken ) denn gelabelt?


----------



## Till8 (1. Oktober 2014)

Erst mal danke, bin fahrradtechnisch kein Exterte  (wie du vielleicht bemerkt hast)
Das Teil ist Original... also...
Nabe: Giant Tracker, sealed bearings [F] QR15 Thru-Axle, [R] 135x5 QR
Kassette: Shimano HG62 11-36, 10s


----------



## sharky (1. Oktober 2014)

in welchem land gab es das trance 2 denn in ganz schwarz?  

zu deiner frage:
die giant teile bekommst nur bei giant. musst zu deinem händler. wenn es das ding denn einzeln gibt. falls der mehr als 50€ will für einen freilauf, meld dich mal. ich hab einen ungefahrenen originallaufradsatz hier stehen, den ich auch abgeben würde.


----------



## Till8 (1. Oktober 2014)

Schick oder... und ich frag mich die ganze Zeit wieso alle eure Trances weisse Aufkleber haben... Grüsse aus der Schweiz .
Der Händler würde das Lager gratis ersetzen (Garantie) ich hab mich nur gefragt ob eventuell ein qualitativ besserer und lauterer Freilauf (wie bei den meisten DH Bikes) zu haben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## big_scoop (1. Oktober 2014)

Dann kommst du um eine neue Nabe leider nicht drum rum und da sicher die Speichen nicht mehr in der Länge passen werden, lohnt sich eventuell das Upgrade auf einen schickeren Laufradsatz !


----------



## Till8 (1. Oktober 2014)

Dann lass ich den Freilauf erst mal auf Garantie ersetzen und gewöhn mich wohl vorerst an die lautlosen Bergabfahrten .
Danke für die schnellen Antworten!


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2014)

das ist also das das schweizer modell. in DE sieht nur das advanced so aus


----------



## xlacherx (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich will auch n schwarzen haben :-( kann man die weißen Sticker abziehen?


----------



## sharky (3. Oktober 2014)

ich würd es erst an einer stelle versuchen, an der man es nicht sieht. der lack sieht nicht so aus, als ob er abreissen von folie so gut überstehen würde. auf jeden fall musst du sie mit einem fön gut warm machen. dann könnte es gehen. aber ganz schwarz, ohne was?


----------



## xlacherx (3. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt... Das ist auch wieder kacke... Okay anderer versuch @Till8 tauschen wir den Rahmen?


----------



## schoeppi (6. Oktober 2014)

Spät im Jahr hab ich auch noch ein 2014er erstanden, rund 4 Wochen jetzt alt.
Und so wie aussieht ist es bald ein historisches, falls es demnächst tatsächlich keine 29er Trance mehr gibt.


----------



## druha78 (6. Oktober 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Spät im Jahr hab ich auch noch ein 2014er erstanden, rund 4 Wochen jetzt alt.
> Und so wie aussieht ist es bald ein historisches, falls es demnächst tatsächlich keine 29er Trance mehr gibt.


Schön sieht es aus, auch wenn es ein 29er ist!  
Hast du´s zufällig nachgewogen? Würd mich mal interessieren...


----------



## schoeppi (6. Oktober 2014)

druha78 schrieb:


> Schön sieht es aus, auch wenn es ein 29er ist!
> Hast du´s zufällig nachgewogen? Würd mich mal interessieren...



Hab ich.
Komplett (fast) genau 13kg, so wies da steht.

Geändert sind Griffe, Reifen, Kassette, Sattel, Lenker.
Zusätzlich dran gekommen und mitgewogen: Pumpe, Flaschenhalter, Tacho, Halter für Satteltasche, Pedale, Marsh Guard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (6. Oktober 2014)

Echt?... Das wundert mich jetzt schon etwas... Laut einem Giant-Händler soll das 2014er Trance 1 (also in 27.5") 13,2 kg ohne Pedale wiegen, und das mit einem SLX/XT-Mix, Fox-Federelementen und Giant-eigenen Laufrädern und Anbauteilen. Hat er sich vielleicht getäuscht?...


----------



## xlacherx (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab heute das gemacht, was man mit dem Trance machen sollte. Ich war auf den Trails unterwegs


----------



## schoeppi (6. Oktober 2014)

druha78 schrieb:


> Echt?... Das wundert mich jetzt schon etwas... Laut einem Giant-Händler soll das 2014er Trance 1 (also in 27.5") 13,2 kg ohne Pedale wiegen, und das mit einem SLX/XT-Mix, Fox-Federelementen und Giant-eigenen Laufrädern und Anbauteilen. Hat er sich vielleicht getäuscht?...




Wieso? Hältst du die 13,2 für zuviel oder zu wenig?


----------



## druha78 (6. Oktober 2014)

Was ich damit meinte, wenn schon ein 29er "nur" 13 Kilo wiegt, inkl. Pedale, dann dürfte ein ähnlich ausgestattetes 27.5er wohl ein Hauch leichter sein...


----------



## schoeppi (6. Oktober 2014)

druha78 schrieb:


> Was ich damit meinte, wenn schon ein 29er "nur" 13 Kilo wiegt, inkl. Pedale, dann dürfte ein ähnlich ausgestattetes 27.5er wohl ein Hauch leichter sein...



Ich hab mir das Trance 1 mal angeschaut, lässt sich erklären.
Da sind Giant P-XC Laufräder drin, die liegen, soweit ich weiss, bei 2170gr.
Meine bei 1795, P-TRX 29 heissen die.
Vorbau und Lenker sind beim 1er Connect SL, bei mir Contact. Sind zusammen ca. 100gr. (weiss ich so genau weil ich die anderen Sachen
auf meinem Anthem hatte und die gewogen habe).
Beim Antrieb dürfte es keine großen Unterschiede geben, aber 150gr. oder so sind es in Summe vielleicht doch. Hauptsächlich wohl durch die
Bremsscheiben bedingt. Die XT Scheiben sind überraschend leicht.
So sind wir hier bei 625gr. zugunsten meines Rädchens, in etwa.
Bei mir sind die Fox Sachen Factory, das Kashima-Gedöns. Kann sein, das die auch etwas leichter sind wie die Evolution des 1er.
Und ne KeFü hat das 1er auch noch, die ist bei mir nicht dran.
Ich weiss aber nicht was sowas wiegt.
Soweit die Unterschiede beim Serien-Bike.

Meine Änderungen machen nochmal rund 450gr. Einsparung aus (100 Kassette, 100 Sattel, 200 Reifen, Griffe).
Die gehen dann wieder drauf für Pedale und das andere Gerödel.

So kommt das dann hin.


----------



## Till8 (6. Oktober 2014)

@xlacherx
Also mein Händler hatte letztes Mal als ich bei ihm war noch ein  black in black Trance in Grösse M rumstehen .
Lack: schwarz matt
Sticker: schwarz glanz
Dazu gibts bei ihm noch ne bessere Kettenführung und nen Hans Dampf vorne 

Tauschen ist nicht drin, ich lieb das Ding .

P.S. das Trance Advanced sieht hier genau gleich aus, ausser eben ein Advanced aufkleber mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (6. Oktober 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Trance 1 mal angeschaut, lässt sich erklären.
> Da sind Giant P-XC Laufräder drin, die liegen, soweit ich weiss, bei 2170gr.
> Meine bei 1795, P-TRX 29 heissen die.
> Vorbau und Lenker sind beim 1er Connect SL, bei mir Contact. Sind zusammen ca. 100gr. (weiss ich so genau weil ich die anderen Sachen
> ...



Das erklärt Einiges..  Danke für die ausführliche Info!


----------



## Sauerlandracer (7. Oktober 2014)

...mein 27,5er Trance wiegt in Rahmengrösse L mit kompletter XT Gruppe, allerdings 2-Fach, mit Stans No Tubes ZTR Arch Felgen und Hope Evo Naben, Anbauteile Race Face Turbine u der RS Reverb 12,45 kg.


----------



## schoeppi (7. Oktober 2014)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> ...mein 27,5er Trance wiegt in Rahmengrösse L mit kompletter XT Gruppe, allerdings 2-Fach, mit Stans No Tubes ZTR Arch Felgen und Hope Evo Naben, Anbauteile Race Face Turbine u der RS Reverb 12,45 kg.



Das ist interessant!
Welche Federelemente,  welche Reifen und Pedale?


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2014)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> ...mein 27,5er Trance wiegt in Rahmengrösse L mit kompletter XT Gruppe, allerdings 2-Fach, mit Stans No Tubes ZTR Arch Felgen und Hope Evo Naben, Anbauteile Race Face Turbine u der RS Reverb 12,45 kg.


sticht  

11,38 Kg  

wenn auch (noch) ohne reverb


----------



## schoeppi (7. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> sticht
> 
> 11,38 Kg
> 
> wenn auch (noch) ohne reverb



Die _Botschaft hör_' ich _wohl_, _allein mir fehlt_ der _Glaube_.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (7. Oktober 2014)

@ schoeppi

...Habe die Ritchey V5 Pro Paradigm Clickis, Reifen natürlich Tubeless und Conti MK Protection 2.4. Federelemente sind die herkömmlichen aus der Fox Evolution Serie...
Soweit bin ich echt zufrieden, möchte auch großartig nichts ändern, ausser den beschissenen OD2 Standard Vorbau. Bei der Suche habe ich schon aufgegeben. Möchte so gerne nen Turbine Vorbau in 50 mm...


----------



## schoeppi (7. Oktober 2014)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> @ schoeppi
> 
> ...Habe die Ritchey V5 Pro Paradigm Clickis, Reifen natürlich Tubeless und Conti MK Protection 2.4. Federelemente sind die herkömmlichen aus der Fox Evolution Serie...
> Soweit bin ich echt zufrieden, möchte auch großartig nichts ändern, ausser den beschissenen OD2 Standard Vorbau. Bei der Suche habe ich schon aufgegeben. Möchte so gerne nen Turbine Vorbau in 50 mm...



Hast du nen Carbon Rahmen?
Alleine deine Reifen wiegen 1,5 kg wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Welche Kassette ist drauf?
Frag mich echt wie du auf das Gewicht kommst.


----------



## druha78 (8. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> sticht
> 
> 11,38 Kg
> 
> wenn auch (noch) ohne reverb



Trance 1 oder Advanced??


----------



## xlacherx (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich weill gar net wissen was meins mittlerweile wiegt, nachdem ich ne Reverb und ne Shimano Zee mit 203er Scheiben nachgerüstet hab  Der Hans Damp vorne ist glaub auch net der leichteste Reifen... aber ich bin zufrieden damit ;-)


----------



## Sauerlandracer (8. Oktober 2014)

@ schoeppi

Kassette ist die XT 11 -36, sorry Reifen sind NN evo in 2,25. Die MK sind auf dem anderen Bike. Ist der Alu Rahmen. Das Foto ist irgendwo auf der 1. oder 2. Seite dies Threads...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandracer (8. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Sauerlandracer (8. Oktober 2014)

...so Foto nochmal angehängt. Ist der Rahmen vom Trance 2, der ist baugleich mit dem Trance 1 Rahmen. Der schwarze gefällt mir einfach besser. Ist letztendlich auch nur der Rahmen, alles andere wurde gewechselt...


----------



## schoeppi (8. Oktober 2014)

Schönes Bike!

Aber deine Waage ist wohl kaputt.
So wie das Rad da steht kann das nie und nimmer 11,38kg haben, nicht nackig und erst recht nicht fahrfertig.

Bis auf die Räder ist es im Serienstand, also Startgewicht, wenn man das so nennen will, ca. 13 kg.
Einsparung durch die Laufräder ca. 500gr., macht 12,5kg, noch immer ohne Pedale und sonstiges.
Und das ist es dann auch.
Wo das weitere Kilo herkommen soll ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2014)

druha78 schrieb:


> Trance 1 oder Advanced??


den 2er rahmen



schoeppi schrieb:


> Aber deine Waage ist wohl kaputt.
> So wie das Rad da steht kann das nie und nimmer 11,38kg haben
> Wo das weitere Kilo herkommen soll ist nicht nachvollziehbar.


du verwechselst den sauerländer mit mir. meins wiegt 11,38kg


----------



## schoeppi (8. Oktober 2014)

Oh, stimmt!

Na dann du, Butter bei die Fische, wie kommst du auf das Gewicht?
Teileliste wäre schön, bin immer für Inspiration dankbar!


----------



## sharky (8. Oktober 2014)

schau mal auf den ersten paar seiten im giant bilder thread, da steht alles, incl. bild


----------



## Sauerlandracer (8. Oktober 2014)

Serienzustand ist nur der Trance 2 Rahmen, die Fox Evo Serie und der OD2 Vorbau. Soweit ich mich erinnere hat das Trance 2 nen Mix aus Deore und SLX und gruppenloser Bauteile. Wie gesagt ist alles lupenreine XT bei mir mit 180er Scheiben vorne u hinten, LRS mit Hope Evo, Riser ist der Turbine von Race Face, RS Reverb, Sattel Fizik Tundra, Pedale Ritchey Paradigm V5 und halt Reifen mit Dichtmilch. Komme so auf mein Gewicht lt. Waage.


----------



## schoeppi (8. Oktober 2014)

@Sauerlandracer : wie sharky schon gemerkt bzw. bemerkt hat hab ich das verwechselt, deine 12.45kg kann ich ja nachvollziehen.

Die 11,38kg von Sharkys Bike hatte ich deinem zugebucht, das ging irgendwie nicht.
War ja aber auch falsch.


----------



## deeds_gr (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mich grad neu registriert und muss gleich mal was los werden und fragen ob jemand ähnliche Troubles hat:

Fahr das Trance SX 27.5 seit Mai und bin seitdem ca. 1500km gekurbelt. Im Großen und Ganzen ist das Bike Top, besonders die Geo ist der Hammer.

Nach einigen Umbauten wie Lenker,Bremsen,42 Ritzel,32 Kettenblatt und Reifen hab ich eigentlich ein Setup mit dem ich voll zufrieden bin, auch wenn die 34" Talas Gabel sicher nicht die beste am Markt ist und etwas Liebe benötigt.

Jetzt kommt leider das ABER: Vor etwas mehr als einem Monat ist die Sattelstütze nicht mehr selbstständig ausgefahren. Beim zerschrauben stellte sich heraus die "Einweg" Kartusche ist im A*** und das bevor ich 1 Woche lang Saalbach fuhr. Schon mal abgesehen davon das die Kartusche dreck ist und die Klemmung des Sattels sich auch immer selbstständig lockert find ich es zum kotzen das der Support von Giant quasi nonexistent ist. Mein Händler erklärt mir seit 1 Monat das Giant Lieferschwierigkeiten aus Taiwan hat und dabei gehts nur um die Kartusche der Sattelstütze!!! Da hätt ich vom Versender auch ein Bike kaufen können und hätt auch Herstellergarantie bei den Komponenten.

Aber es geht weiter: Vor 2 Tagen dann war ich in einem kleinen Slopestylepark trainieren und am Schluss ist auf einmal ohne Kontakt mit dem Boden!, die MRP Kettenführung in der Mitte zerbrochen. Der Support ist auch hier eher bescheiden und sagt sie denken nicht dass ich überhaupt Ersatz bekomme. So ein Dreck!!

Würd mich interessieren ob noch jemand mit so Problemen zu kämpfen hat!

Lg, Deeds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (9. Oktober 2014)

Puh sowas liest man nicht gern. Ich fahr ein Trance 2. Seit Juli habe ich so wie du auch 1500km runter. Das einzige was mich stört, ist dass es bei mir aus dem bereich Gabel/ Steuersatz knaxt wenn ich in die Eisen geh. Mein Mechaniker ist da aber schon dran, das zu beheben. 

Was ist das für ne Sattelstütze die du hast? Die von Giant? Ich hab bei mir die Rockshox Reverb nachgerüstet und hab keine Probleme. 


mfg


----------



## Sauerlandracer (9. Oktober 2014)

...ich hatte Anfangs ein Problem mit der Giant Sattelstütze. Habe Giant Deutschland in Erkrath angeschrieben und sofort eine Antwort bekommen. Mein Giant Händler hat daraufhin sofort eine neue zugeschickt bekommen. Ich habe die aber im nachhinein gegen eine RS Reverb getauscht. Was mich stört ist OD2...


----------



## druha78 (9. Oktober 2014)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> ...Was mich stört ist OD2...


in wie fern?..


----------



## schoeppi (9. Oktober 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich stört, ist dass es bei mir aus dem bereich Gabel/ Steuersatz knaxt wenn ich in die Eisen geh. Mein Mechaniker ist da aber schon dran, das zu beheben.



Das interessiert mich!
Ich hab das auch, allerdings hats nichts mit dem bremsen zu tun.
Im Stand kann ich es nicht simulieren, da hört man nix.
Beim fahren aber taucht es immer wieder auf.
Mich würde interessieren was dein Mechaniker findet und wie er es behebt.

Bei meinem Anthem hatte ich das übrigens auch.
Da ist es aber von selber verschwunden. Auch schön.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Oktober 2014)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> Was mich stört ist OD2...



Naja das einzige was daran blöst ist, ist halt, dass man nur vorbauten von Giant fahren kann und die original Gabel so gut wie keiner gebraucht abkaufen wird, da es keiner verbauen kann xD

Ne andere Gabel zu verbauen ist aber kein stress...


----------



## schoeppi (9. Oktober 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Naja das einzige was daran blöst ist, ist halt, dass man nur vorbauten von Giant fahren kann und die original Gabel so gut wie keiner gebraucht abkaufen wird, da es keiner verbauen kann xD
> 
> Ne andere Gabel zu verbauen ist aber kein stress...



Was ich überhaupt nicht als Problem sehe.
An den Giant Vorbauten ist ja nix verkehrt, weder optisch noch vom Gewicht.
Ausserdem macht auch Ritchey den WCS in OD2, wer unbedingt was anderes will.
Und einen Grund zum Gabel wechseln seh ich auch weniger.
Beim Kompletteradkauf macht es Sinn eben das Modell zu nehmen bei dem das Fahrwerk ab Werk passt,
damit entfällt dann der Wechsel.
Gilt übrigens auch nicht nur bei Giant.
Trek z.Bsp. verwendet Gabeln mit anderer Vorbiegung, G2 nennen die das.
Wenn man die tauscht verändert man die Geo bzw. das Fahrverhalten. Ist auch nicht immer gewollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (9. Oktober 2014)

Naja ein wirkliches Problem hab ich damit auch nicht. Hab mir halt den 50mm Vorbau von Giant gekauft ;-)


----------



## Sauerlandracer (9. Oktober 2014)

...scheiss 1 1/4" !
OD2 stört mich weil Giant nen neuen Standard bringen wollte. Klappte aber nicht. Deshalb haben die neuen Modelle auch wieder 1 1/8", sprich OD. Hätte gerne nen Race Face oder nen Thomson Vorbau...


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2014)

leute, hat einer von euch die contact switch stütze und kann mir sagen, wie viel der zug beim betätigen des remote hebels eingezogen wird?


----------



## schoeppi (10. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> leute, hat einer von euch die contact switch stütze und kann mir sagen, wie viel der zug beim betätigen des remote hebels eingezogen wird?



Ich kann das mal messen, also versuchen zu messen.
Es ist aber nicht viel, ich würde sagen ca. 1cm vielleicht.
So spontan würde ich sagen ne Ecke weniger als beim (alten) Pop-Lock von Rock-Shox.
Der neue, mit dem Drück-Dingens da, da weiss ichs nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (10. Oktober 2014)

Sauerlandracer schrieb:


> Hätte gerne nen Race Face oder nen Thomson Vorbau...



Das geht sowieso nicht, auch nicht wenns 1 1/8 wäre.
Seit Giant die eigenen Sachen im Programm hat verbietet die Style-Polizei die Montage von Fremdmarken.
Wusstest du das etwa noch nicht?

Gilt auch schon lange für Trek (Bontrager), Specialized, seit letztem Jahr auch für Scott (Syncros) und noch andere mehr.
Trek und Specialized Eigner müssen ja sogar die markeneigenen Reifen fahren!


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2014)

wäre super, wenn du das messen könntest  
mehr als 10mm dürfen es nicht sein. sonst muss ich eine übersetzung reinbauen


----------



## schoeppi (10. Oktober 2014)

Reicht dir morgen?
Mehr als 10mm glaub ich aber nicht, eher weniger.


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2014)

ja klar, keine hektik. bekomm das teil erst montag und hab den poloc ja auch noch nicht. dank dir


----------



## schoeppi (10. Oktober 2014)

Da kann ich dir helfen, hab noch einen übrig.
Willste/brauchste?


----------



## deeds_gr (10. Oktober 2014)

An die Frage zuvor, hab noch die Giant Contact Switch R mit Zug unten. Hoff Giant bringt mal was in die Gänge sonst werd ich meinen Händler soweit bringen müssen das er mir die RockShox Reverb als Ersatz geben muss. Weil über eineinhalb Monate auf so ein Teil warten is echt nicht drinnen find ich!   

Und die Sache mit OD2 find ich auch sehr schlecht überlegt, weils ja auf einmal anders auch geht und zufällig jez sogar alles auf RockShox umgerüstet ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (10. Oktober 2014)

@deeds_gr : um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich dich nicht, also worum es in deinem Post geht.
Du hast ne Giant Switch R mit Zug unten? Was soll denn da wer in die Gänge bringen? 

Und was hat OD2 mit Rock Shox zu tun?

Verwirrung bei mir....


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2014)

@schoeppi
war dein erster post auf der seite an mich gerichtet? 

was der kollege mit dem zug unten meint, weiß ich auch nicht. aber mit dem OD2 tc. meint er wohl dass man nun doch 1 1/8 verbaut und statt fox sogar rock shox. wobei das wohl eher als feststellung zu sehen ist


----------



## schoeppi (10. Oktober 2014)

@sharky : das mit dem Pop-Loc Hebel? Ja, war für dich.


----------



## sharky (10. Oktober 2014)

falls du den nicht brauchst, melde ich mal interesse an. muss nur noch auswiegen, ob der klopper nicht deutlich schwerer ist das die giant fernbedienung. mit zug und hülle wiegt der ja 86g, das gewicht ohne wäre interessant zu kennen


----------



## deeds_gr (10. Oktober 2014)

Sry wollt keine Verwirrung stiften. Auf der vorigen Seite steht das eigentliche Problem in nem Post von mir, dass eben nach 3 Monaten die Sattelstütze vom Trance kaputtgegangen ist und der Giant Support echt dürftig ist bzw. eher nonexistent. Das wars schon....


----------



## Sauerlandracer (11. Oktober 2014)

...so hab gestern mit meinem Bikedealer des Vertrauens gesprochen. Hab ihn nochmal auf das OD2 Dilemma angesprochen. Er sagt selber das dies scheisse sei, meint aber das Giant Reduzierhülsen von 1,5" auf 1 1/4" rausbringen wird. Er hakt nochmal nach und sagt mir bescheid...


----------



## schoeppi (11. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> falls du den nicht brauchst, melde ich mal interesse an. muss nur noch auswiegen, ob der klopper nicht deutlich schwerer ist das die giant fernbedienung. mit zug und hülle wiegt der ja 86g, das gewicht ohne wäre interessant zu kennen



Na dann zerleg ich den mal und leg ihn auf die Waage.

Aber bedenke folgendes, der Hebel ist ja zum einrasten, das darf/soll er bei der Switch aber nicht.
Der muss ja nur kurz auslösen.
Entweder du drückst den von Rock-Shox nie richtig durch oder musst ihn im Anschluss gleich wieder lösen.
Umständlich, wenn du mich fragst.
Und im Eifer des Gefechts auf dem Trail sicher auch nicht immer ganz einfach das richtig zu erwischen.


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2014)

danke dass du mich auf die rastfunktion hinweist 

die hatte ich auch schon im kopf aber ich sah sie nicht als großes hindernis. wenn die contact weniger zug braucht als der hebel zieht isses eh egal. und wenn es bis zum rasten kommen sollte, dann bau ich die rastfunktion einfach aus. davon, dass das ohne basteln abgeht, ging ich nicht aus


----------



## schoeppi (12. Oktober 2014)

@sharky : so Chef, hier kommt die Maus! 
Der Pop-Loc Hebel hat 28gr.

Es sind aber ca. 14mm Einzug da hab ich mich verschätzt.
Der Pop-Loc zieht aber 20mm, also reichts da locker.

So, weisse Bescheid, gell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. Oktober 2014)

besten dank  

aber zieht der poploc wirklich 20mm? laut sram haben die neuen 10mm?!  wir reden schon von dem da:


----------



## schoeppi (13. Oktober 2014)

Nö, das ist das Drück-Dingens.

Ich reden von dem:


----------



## active-bikes (13. Oktober 2014)

Der zuerst gepostete Auslöser müsste 10mm ziehen und der "alte" Pop Lock b.zw. Push Lock Hebel macht 17mm.
So sind zumindest die Angaben der Druckstufenkartuschen definiert.


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2014)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Der zuerst gepostete Auslöser müsste 10mm ziehen und der "alte" Pop Lock b.zw. Push Lock Hebel macht 17mm.
> So sind zumindest die Angaben der Druckstufenkartuschen definiert.


müsste nicht nur, tut er auch. den mit 17mm verbauen wäre unnötig. denn der grundgedanke hinter dem geplanten umbau ist, weiter nur eine schelle am lenker zu haben, und bremse und shifter über die schelle des pushloc zu befestigen. wie es bei sram ja problemlos geht. 

da der pushloc, bei dem die schelle mit den anderen teilen kombiniert werden kann, aber nur 10mm zieht, die stütze knapp 20mm braucht, bringt es nix. denn ob ich den alten poploc, den man nicht mit bremse und shifter verbinden kann, oder die original schelle der contact switch dran lasse, ist ja von der sache her egal


----------



## schoeppi (13. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> müsste nicht nur, tut er auch. den mit 17mm verbauen wäre unnötig. denn der grundgedanke hinter dem geplanten umbau ist, weiter nur eine schelle am lenker zu haben, und bremse und shifter über die schelle des pushloc zu befestigen. wie es bei sram ja problemlos geht.



Jetzt verstehe ich erst worauf du dabei hinaus willst!


----------



## sharky (13. Oktober 2014)

eigentlich wollte ich ja eine reverb verbauen. die lag auch schon daheim. mit der hätte ich ja nur die eine schelle gehabt. 
jetzt wird es, durch umstände die ich die tage mal in einem thread zeige (  ) doch zu einer contact switch
für die hätte ich eben auch die optisch schlanke lösung gehabt, aber daraus wird wohl nichts werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (13. Oktober 2014)

Naja, so schlimm ist das nicht.
Der Hebel der Switch ist ne recht kleine Geschichte, trägt kaum auf.
Dazu mit einer Schelle die man aufklappen kann, also auch nachträglich an den Lenker bauen.
Ich hab den ganz dicht am linken Griff, noch vor der Schelle für Bremse/Schalthebel. Da kommt man schön dran.

Denk nur beim Einbau dran den Zug nicht zu kurz zu machen.
Du brauchst ja genug Leitung um die Stütze im Zweifel auch mal rausnehmen zu können.


----------



## sharky (14. Oktober 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Denk nur beim Einbau dran den Zug nicht zu kurz zu machen.
> Du brauchst ja genug Leitung um die Stütze im Zweifel auch mal rausnehmen zu können.


mit zug meinst vermutlich die hülle? die kommt ja ohnehin vorne aus dem rahmen raus und läuft zum lenker. um die stütze raus zu machen, muss man dann den hebel vom lenker lösen und den zug durchschieben. so zumindest mach ich das bei der reverb im anderen bike.

oder läuft das beim giant anders? einen "ring" aus zughülle reinlegen damit man die stütze ganz rausziehen kann ohne was zu machen dürfte am geringen rohrdurchmesser scheitern. falls nicht, sag an, wie du das gemacht hast


----------



## active-bikes (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du den Auslöser am Lenker z.B. links hast, kannst du den Lenker nach rechts einschlagen, damit mehr Zug zur verfügung steht, und dann die Stütze rausziehen. Das Praktische an der Giantstütze ist, dass du den Zug ganz einfach unten aushängen kannst.


----------



## schoeppi (15. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> mit zug meinst vermutlich die hülle? die kommt ja ohnehin vorne aus dem rahmen raus und läuft zum lenker. um die stütze raus zu machen, muss man dann den hebel vom lenker lösen und den zug durchschieben.



Viel zu kompliziert.
Die Zughülle ist ja durchgängig von Hebel bis Stütze, läuft zwischendrin eben durch den Rahmen.
Was ich meinte ist nicht die komplette Demontage der Stütze sondern einfach nur das rausnehmen, z.Bsp. für Transportzwecke.
Dazu genügt es den Zug, also die Zughülle, so lang zu wählen das du noch genug Luft hast sie aus dem Sattelrohr ziehen zu können
wenn alles am Rad montiert ist. 10cm gewinnst du durchs absenken, die kann man mit berücksichtigen.
Es geht um die Länge die du brauchst für die Einstecktiefe, jeh nachdem wieviel das bei dir ist.
Also quasi nach dem Motto so kurz wie möglich, aber so lang wie nötig.
Wäre ja blöd wenn du das Ganze fertig hast und dann festellst das dir, sagen wir mal, 5cm fehlen zum rausziehen.


----------



## sharky (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab mit dem verbau von stealth stützen durchaus erfahrung 

Die stütze wird bei mir ca. 15-18cm im rahmen stecken. Nach der logik von schoeppi müsste ich wenn ich die zughülle von vorne her nicht im rahmen nachschieben will um die stütze rauszuziehen, 15-18cm zughülle im sattelrohr „verstecken“, um das zu erreichen. Und ich sehe nicht, wie ich diese zusatzlänge im sattelrohr unterbringen soll. ich muss die stütze ja irgendwie bis zu deren unterkante raus ziehen können.

Am ende gilt es doch, die für den auszug der stütze aus dem sattelrohr benötigte zughüllenlänge irgendwo zw. klemmung an der stütze und dem lenkerhebel unterzubringen. Da bin ich dann eher bei active bikes. Hülle am lenker so machen, dass ich diese nach hinten durchschieben kann, bis ich die stütze raus hab. Mach ich bei der reverb auch so, weil es anders nicht geht


----------



## schoeppi (15. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann eher bei active bikes. Hülle am lenker so machen, dass ich diese nach hinten durchschieben kann, bis ich die stütze raus hab. Mach ich bei der reverb auch so, weil es anders nicht geht



Das hab ich ja auch gemeint. 
Ich meinte nur, dass es sinnvoll ist diese 15-18cm insgesamt zur Verfügung zu haben damit das überhaupt geht.
Bedenkt man die nicht wirds doof.


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2014)

bedenkt man die nicht, kann man den lenker (bei montage rechts) nicht einschlagen... die hülle so direkt zu verlegen, dass man die stütze nicht raus bekommt, da muss man sich ja schon extra anstrengen um das hin zu bekommen


----------



## xlacherx (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich war gestern mal wiedersehen und n bisschen unterwegs. Also ich mag mein Trance wirklich. Macht richtig Laune es damit laufen zu lassen


----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2014)

*braucht jemand einen rahmen (300km), gerne auch mit gabel (0km) und anbauteilen (0km)?!*


----------



## xlacherx (16. Oktober 2014)

Welcher Rahmen und welche Teile?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Oktober 2014)

trance 2 2014 mit der original connect sattelstütze sowie fox performance 32 talas 27.5 140~120 FIT CTD, OD2 vorbau und contact tr rizer
laufradsatz wäre auch noch da. 12mm oder schnellspanner stehen zur auswahl


----------



## xlacherx (16. Oktober 2014)

Okay den Rahmen und Gabel gab ich. Aber das ist wohl n anderer lrs. Magst mir mal Bilder davon schicken?


----------



## xlacherx (16. Oktober 2014)

Bzw, ist das der Rahmen den ich hab, oder der schwarze mit schwarzer Schrift?


----------



## schoeppi (17. Oktober 2014)

Wassen passiert?
Carbonrahmen gekauft?
Oder ganzes Bike?


----------



## sharky (17. Oktober 2014)

sowohl als auch...


----------



## druha78 (18. Oktober 2014)

Mehr Infos, bitte!.. 
(zu den zu verkaufenden Teilen...)

...oops, schon gefunden, im Bikemarkt!


----------



## schoeppi (18. Oktober 2014)

Da iss ja auch die Next SL dabei!
Wieso dass denn?

Sharky, jetzt sag doch mal was!!


----------



## sharky (18. Oktober 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sharky, jetzt sag doch mal was!!



  

alla gut...

mein trance dürfte ja bekannt sein. was mir fehlte: versenkbare sattelstütze und fettere reifen. im aktuellen setup ist das bike schon klasse, hat aber potenzial zu deutlich mehr. und das mehr will ich durch die maßnahmen ausschöpfen. was ich aber nicht will, ist dafür mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen. eher im gegenteil. also sub 11kg...  also galt es, maßnahmen zu definieren um das mehrgewicht überzukompensieren

die erste war der carbon rahmen. komplettbike zum abverkaufspreis erstanden. die teile findet ihr ja im bikemarkt. bzw. was noch von da ist. so 300g sind es schon, was das an unterschied ausmacht. wenn ich die muße hab, wieg ich es vielleicht mal genau aus, ohne das leitungsgeraffel.

die zweite maßnahme heisst 1x10. hatte 1x11 überlegt. aber mit einer x.o kurbel bin ich in alle richtungen flexibel. wenn ich mit den vorhandenen 10x teilen und der x.o kurbel nicht zurecht komme, kann ich hinten immer noch 11x drauf schnallen und muss die kohle für 11x nicht gleich ausgeben. oder ich mach vorne wieder 2x. dann eben mit der schwereren x.o. da sind ja alle möglichkeiten gegeben 

die RF muss zum einen dran glauben weil das ganze doch nicht ganz billig ist und ich den erlös möchte. zum anderen, weil ich das teil nicht nur im schongang bewegen will, wie bisher, und mir die RF zum ballern echt zu schade ist. da ist eine verschrammte x.o leichter verschmerzbar


----------



## schoeppi (18. Oktober 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> und das mehr will ich durch die maßnahmen ausschöpfen. was ich aber nicht will, ist dafür mehrgewicht in kauf nehmen. eher im gegenteil. also sub 11kg...  also galt es, maßnahmen zu definieren um das mehrgewicht überzukompensieren





Ich schmeiss mich weg!!!

Gott sei dank gibts noch Leute die sogar noch ein bisschen bekloppter sind wie ich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandracer (2. November 2014)

...hier ist der Chromag Ranger für den OD2 Standard ;-)


----------



## sharky (11. November 2014)

mal eine frage in die runde zu dem unterrohrschutz beim trance: 

ich hab den bei mir in die position geschoben, so dass die form ideal zum unterrohr passt. siehe auch auf dem verlinkten fremdbild. bei mir sieht es genau so aus. was mich wundert und auch stört, ist, dass der schutz irgendwie das unterrohr unten, wo man aufsetzen kann, nicht schützt. ich hab bei meinem 2008er trance damals ordentliche dellen ins alu gestempelt. das möchte ich beim carbon tunlichst vermeiden. 

liegt es an mir dass ich das falsch montiert hab, ober gehört das wirklich SO:


----------



## sharky (11. November 2014)

mal eine frage in die runde zu dem unterrohrschutz beim trance:

ich hab den bei mir in die position geschoben, so dass die form ideal zum unterrohr passt. siehe auch auf dem verlinkten fremdbild. bei mir sieht es genau so aus. was mich wundert und auch stört, ist, dass der schutz irgendwie das unterrohr unten, wo man aufsetzen kann, nicht schützt. ich hab bei meinem 2008er trance damals ordentliche dellen ins alu gestempelt. das möchte ich beim carbon tunlichst vermeiden.

liegt es an mir dass ich das falsch montiert hab, ober gehört das wirklich SO:


----------



## xlacherx (11. November 2014)

Aber wie willst du ganz unter aufsetzen? Da sitzt du doch wenn dann auf der Kurbel oder dem kettenblatt auf... Und dallen wird das carbon wohl nicht bekommen ;-)


----------



## sharky (11. November 2014)

beim alten hab ich es auch geschafft und das hatte ja auch eine kurbel


----------



## schoeppi (12. November 2014)

Das gehört wohl so.
Viel weiter runter ginge auch gar nicht wegen des Auslasses für den Zug.
Das Teil ist wohl in erster Linie ein Steinschlagschutz.
Gegen Dellen vom Aufsetzen würde es wahrscheinlich eh nicht schützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (12. November 2014)

na schau mer mal. ich mach erst mal die bewährte 3M folie auf das unterrohr. bis hinten. dann positionier ich den schutz so, wie ich denke, dass es am besten passt. hautpsache, das unterrohr wird kugelsicher 

achja, das bike hatte eben den rollout


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. November 2014)

Großer Unterschied zum Vorgänger?


----------



## sharky (12. November 2014)

kommt drauf an, welchen du meinst. das aktuelle carbon vs. das aktuelle alu: nein
aber das aktuelle trance gegen das trance x das ich davor hatte: welten

die geometrie des aktuellen bikes ist einfach eine andere welt. das alte war sehr kurz mit extrem hoher front. die hohe front führte an steilen steigungen zu schnellem aufbäumen. durch das kurze oberrohr des alten hatte man schnell überschlagsgefühle, trotz der hohen front. das neue ist da einfach nicht vergleichbar. längeres oberrohr, tiefere front, ausgewogene sitzposition. eine trailrakete halt


----------



## _Falke_ (12. November 2014)

Nabend.
Bei meinem Trance 2 2014 ist die Endkappe am Schaltzug an der Armatur gerissen. Hab leider kein Werkzeug zum exakten Vermessen des  Schaltzugdurchmessers (also der Hülle) um Nachschub zu bestellen.
Kann mir hier bitte jemand den Durchmesser nennen? Das Netz gibt da leider nix her und/oder ich bin blind...

Schon mal besten Dank und Gruß.


----------



## sharky (12. November 2014)

was ist bitte die "armatur"? ich stelle mir das sowas vor:


----------



## _Falke_ (12. November 2014)

Du solltest weniger Carbon schnupfen... ;-)


----------



## xlacherx (12. November 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> was ist bitte die "armatur"? ich stelle mir das sowas vor:


 scheiße ich hau mich weg xD 


_Falke_ schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Bei meinem Trance 2 2014 ist die Endkappe am Schaltzug an der Armatur gerissen. Hab leider kein Werkzeug zum exakten Vermessen des  Schaltzugdurchmessers (also der Hülle) um Nachschub zu bestellen.
> Kann mir hier bitte jemand den Durchmesser nennen? Das Netz gibt da leider nix her und/oder ich bin blind...
> 
> Schon mal besten Dank und Gruß.


Du meinst die schwarzen kappen? Da gibt's doch keine unterschiedlichen Größen... Shimano ist shimano und Avid ist Avid, fertig  hast kein bikelade der bei dir ums eck ist? Die haben sowas ja immer rumliegen


----------



## sharky (12. November 2014)

_Falke_ schrieb:


> Du solltest weniger Carbon schnupfen... ;-)


tja... leider geil, der stoff


----------



## Tenderoni (12. November 2014)

_Falke_ schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Bei meinem Trance 2 2014 ist die Endkappe am Schaltzug an der Armatur gerissen. Hab leider kein Werkzeug zum exakten Vermessen des  Schaltzugdurchmessers (also der Hülle) um Nachschub zu bestellen.
> Kann mir hier bitte jemand den Durchmesser nennen? Das Netz gibt da leider nix her und/oder ich bin blind...
> 
> Schon mal besten Dank und Gruß.



Hab an allen Rädern (auch am Trance) bis jetzt immer die mit 4mm Durchmesser genommen.
z.B. http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-kunststoff-schalthuellenendkappen/aid:40295


----------



## _Falke_ (12. November 2014)

Yepp, die Endkappe.
Hab mir sagen lassen, es gäbe von Shimano 2 Durchmesser.

Danke Tenderoni, dann werden es auch die 4mm werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (12. November 2014)

Die aus Kunstoff haben glaube ich immer 4mm Durchmesser, gibt noch welche aus Metall mit 5mm im Durchmesser.

http://www.roseversand.de/search/find/?q=Schalthüllenendkappen


----------



## sharky (12. November 2014)

die mit 5mm sind für bremsleitungen. wenn man konkret nach schaltzugendkappen sucht, findet man nur die 4mm aus kunststoff


----------



## bonusheft (13. November 2014)

Irgendwie blicke ich das mit dem OD2 und OD Steuersätzen bzw. deren Bezeichnung noch nicht so ganz. Ich bin auch nicht sicher, ob ich mir aus diesem Thread hier das Richtige zusammengereimt habe.

Kann ich in einen Rahmen, der mit OD2 ausgeliefert wird, einen handelsüblichen (also nicht Giant-spezifischen) Tapered-Steuersatz (mit entsprechender Gabel) einbauen? Und entspricht das, was bei Giant als "OD" bezeichnet wird, dem normalen Tapered, also 1 1/8" auf 1 1/2"?

Und was mich vor allem interessiert: Werden die 2015er Trance-Modelle jetzt grundsätzlich mit "normalen" Tapered-Steuersätzen ausgeliefert?

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Infos!


----------



## xlacherx (13. November 2014)

Also zu deiner ersten Frage lautet die Antwort ja! Es wird lediglich ein anderes (oberes) Lager vom Steuersatz benötigt. Dann kannst du eine handelsübliche Gabel verbauen. Natürlich brauchst du dann noch nen passende Vorbau ;-)


----------



## hnx (14. November 2014)

Passt der 2014er Unterrohrschutz auch ans MY15?


----------



## sharky (14. November 2014)

da die rahmen ja nur eine andere farbe haben, und diese sich nicht auf die form des unterrohrs auswirkt, wohl ja!


----------



## Pigeon (23. November 2014)

Weiß jemand zufällig Laufradgewicht vom Trance 3? Wollt mich nach was neuem umsehen.


----------



## schoeppi (24. November 2014)

Welche sind denn da verbaut?


----------



## sharky (24. November 2014)

die vom 2er wogen schon etwas über 2000g. und sind extrem schmal. nur 19mm maulweite. die original-LRS taugen nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (25. November 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> die vom 2er wogen schon etwas über 2000g. und sind extrem schmal. nur 19mm maulweite. die original-LRS taugen nix



Sharky, du bist immer ziemlich gnadenlos in deinen Beurteilungen, kann das sein? 

"Taugen nix" stimmt ja so auch nicht, Schrott ist das nicht.
Saubere Verabeitung, stabil.
Nicht leicht, aber auch nicht völlig übergewichtig.
Solide Durchschnittsware eben.


----------



## rmaurer (25. November 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sharky, du bist immer ziemlich gnadenlos in deinen Beurteilungen, kann das sein?
> 
> "Taugen nix" stimmt ja so auch nicht, Schrott ist das nicht.
> Saubere Verabeitung, stabil.
> ...



...

Ich wüsste gerne wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst?

hier mal die Gewichte lt. Google:
*27,5" S-XC2: 2100g* (Alle Achtung - superschmale Felgen und trotzdem schwerer als viele Downhilllaufradsätze!)
*27,5" P-XC2: 1900g*

Ich hab die Giant S-XC2 und P-AM2 Laufräder in 27,5" an 2 Testbikes jeweils selbst gewogen und muss Sharky da Recht geben:

2014 Trance 27.5 3 "Giant S-XC / 32 Speichen" mit Nobby Nic 2,25er Reifen = *ca. 4800g* (Vorderrad 2010g, Hinterrad 2790g)
2015 Trance SX "Giant P-AM2 / 32 Speichen" mit Hans Dampf / Rock Razr Bereifung = *ca. 4560g* (Vorderrad 2100g, Hinterrad 2460g)

240g gemessene Differenz und dass obwohl die S-XC2 Laufräder mit den weitaus schmäleren Felgen (19mm vs. 24mm!!) und leichteren, dünneren Reifen daherkommen.

Wenn wir die unterschiedlichen Reifengewichte (ca. 200 - 250g) und die Kassette (X1 1x11 ca. 140g leichter) grob rausrechnen wiegt der S-XC2 ganze 300g mehr als der P-AM2, nicht schlecht wenn man bedenkt dass der P-AM2 mit 24mm Innenweite daherkommt und auch am Glory verbaut wird.

Das Argument "saubere Verarbeitung, stabil" ohne konkrete Untermauerung lass ich da nicht gelten, sehr wohl aber dass sich ein breiterer Reifen auf einer 19mm Felge nicht sinnvoll fahren lässt und ein Laufradatz mit dem Gewicht einfach nicht mehr Stand der Technik ist. Der S-XC2 ist schwere, billige Massenware und hat selbst an einem 2000€ Rad nix verloren.

Der P-XC2 wiegt ca. 200g weniger als der S-XC bei ebenfalls mageren 19mm Felgeninnenweite. Auch hier lässt sich streiten ob man da im Jahr 2014 noch von "Solider Durchschnittsware" sprechen kann. Selbst Giant hat das eingesehen und verbaut am 2015er Trance 1 quasi als "Wiedergutmachung" den P-TRX-1C Carbonlaufradsatz - der ist immerhin 21mm breit und wiegt um die 1600g.


----------



## sharky (25. November 2014)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sharky, du bist immer ziemlich gnadenlos in deinen Beurteilungen, kann das sein?
> 
> "Taugen nix" stimmt ja so auch nicht, Schrott ist das nicht.
> Saubere Verabeitung, stabil.
> ...


tut mir leid, sehe ich nicht so. solide durchschnittsware würde ich z.B. den funworks 4way / amride25 laufradsatz nennen. kostet 299€ einzeln. hat 25mm maulweite. und wiegt keine 1800g. dazu sind die naben auf alle standards umbaubar. in giant maßstäben sicher für unwesentlich mehr als die verbauten giant LRS herzustellen

die giant LRS haben 6mm weniger maulweite. wiegen über 200g mehr. sind vom achsstandard nicht umbaubar. und die stabilität ist zu beweisen

wenn man die heutigen maßstäbe im laufradbau anlegt und dann noch einiges für den komplettradfaktor abzieht, wo eben weniger gutes material von haus aus verbaut wird, bleiben sie immer noch sehr weit von dem entfernt, was man heute als kunde von einem LRS erwartet


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. November 2014)

Interessant wäre der LRS vom 2015er Trance 1.


----------



## schoeppi (26. November 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich wüsste gerne wie du zu dieser Einschätzung kommst?
> 
> ...



Kann ich erklären.
Wir reden hier von OEM-Ware, nicht Zubehör.

Wenn man sieht was andere Hersteller häufig ab Werk verbauen, dann sind die Laufräder solide Durchschnittsware.
2100gr. ist ein akzeptables Gewicht, das übliche eben.

In einem Bergamont Fastlane 9.4 z.Bsp. stecken DT Swiss 485d mit SLX-Naben, 2,3kg wiegen die.
Das Rad hat einen Listenpreis von 3.300 EUR.

Trek Superfly FS 9.7, 3.500 EUR, die verbauten Laufräder liegen bei 2050gr.

Die Liste liese sich noch ziemlich lange fortsetzen.

Wenn man im Zubehör-Markt schaut, Sharkys Ansatz, dann sind die S-XC2 natürlich eher aus der unteren Schublade.
Kommt eben darauf an womit man vergleicht.

Und in einem 2-Mille-Bike kriegst du in der Regel nichts besseres, eher schlechter.
Auch hier muss man sich im klaren sein:
Ein 2000 EUR Fully ist gerade mal unterer Durchschnitt.

Übrigens sind die 29er S-XC2 mit 2150gr. nur minimal schwerer wie die 27.5er.

Das ich die Räder als sauber verarbeitet und stabil bezeichnet habe liegt einfach an Erfahrungswerten.
Sei können einiges ab und machen unauffällig ihren Job.


----------



## biker-wug (29. November 2014)

Mal ne Frage an die Giant Experten hier, ich überlege ob ich mir im Lauf der nächsten Saison das Trance SX zu meinem 601 in den Keller stelle, aber was ich noch nirgends gefunden habe, was hat der Dämpfer bei dem Rad für eine Einbaulänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (29. November 2014)

^ 200mm x 51mm (für 140mm FW)
Im Giant pinkbike-Forum haben einige auch 200mm x 57mm verbaut für ca. 158mm FW, geht aber wohl nur wenn vorn 1-fach gefahren wird.


----------



## biker-wug (29. November 2014)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Ironass (29. November 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mich auch mal melden. Bin Mtb / Fully-noob. Hatte das grosse Glück ein Trance 2 Ltd 2014 bei einer Geschäftsaufgabe für 1200 Euro zu ergattern.
Bin 88 kg schwer und 1,74 groß.  Zunächst Sixpack Menace Lenker und Pedale montiert. Dann kam ne Zee. Wie gesagt bin neu und das eben auch Fahrtechnisch. Das Bike ist "leider" Größe L. Ich bin aber noch nie ein Fully gefahren und hab auch kein Vergleich zum M. Insgesamt kommt mir das Bike eigentlich passend vor. Auf meinen Trail-Versuchen merke ich jedoch, dass ich in der Grundhaltung viel Zug auf dem Lenker habe. Denke ein kürzerer Vorbau würde das doch mildern, oder?
Denke bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Bin kein Fahrer für Shore, Gaps und Jumps. Halt Tour und mal sehen wie weit Trail.
Will noch ne Rs Stealth und ne 203 er Scheibe vorne. Sonst Tips?
Thx im voraus.


----------



## schoeppi (30. November 2014)

Ironass schrieb:


> Zunächst Sixpack Menace Lenker und Pedale montiert. Dann kam ne Zee.



Warum?
Was hast du davon?

Ne 203er Scheibe sehe ich bei deinem Gewicht auch nicht als nötig an.
Die Stealth (oder ne andere absenkbare Stütze) ist ok, aber auch erst sinnvoll wenn die Trails das bergab auch erfordern.
Alles unter 2-stelliger Prozentzahl Gefälle ist das unnötig.

Der kürzere Vorbau ist natürlich immer gerne genommen.
Aber bedenke, du hast einen OD2 Gabelschaft.
Es geht also nur Giant oder Ritchey WCS soweit ich weiss.


----------



## Ironass (30. November 2014)

Es waren zuerst nur Bärentatzen dran. Ich wollte aber Plattform. Der Farbe wegen kam dann halt der Lenker mit dran. Beim Bremsen hatte ich das Gefühl, dass  der Punkt zwischen starken Bremsen und Blockierung nicht genau bestimmbar war. Kann aber auch an den Serienreifen liegen. Kommen noch Hans D. drauf. Sind nur zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.  Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich auch ein bissen basteln (erstmal auf geringem Niveau).


----------



## Tenderoni (30. November 2014)

^Kürzeren Vorbau wird ich bei deiner Größe auch probieren wollen (weiß nicht welche Länge ab Werk montiert ist, im Bikemarkt ist gerade ein 60mm langer Vorbau zu verkaufen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/494401-giant-contact-sl-od2-vorbau-60mm-x-8).


----------



## Ironass (30. November 2014)

Wie lang ist denn der normal verbaute Vorbau?


----------



## schoeppi (1. Dezember 2014)

Ironass schrieb:


> Wie lang ist denn der normal verbaute Vorbau?


90mm vermutlich, steht aber drauf, brauchste nur mal gucken.

Hans Dampf?

Die brauchts aber nur wenn dus ernst meinst mit der Trailfahrerei. Sehr ernst.
Ansonsten sind die schwer und langsam.


----------



## Tenderoni (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte am Trance 4 Gr.L original einen 70mm langen Vorbau verbaut, mittlerweile fahre ich aber ein 30mm Vorbau bei 1,84m und empfinde das als passend für mich.
*schoeppi* hat denke ich auch Recht was die Reifenwahl betrifft, schneller wird man damit nicht. Fahre persönlich MagicMary/Hans Dampf Kombi und die sind unendlich träge aber der Grip gibt mir Sicherheit.


----------



## Ironass (3. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem Vorbau steht 8x70 also gehe ich von einem 70mm-Vorbau aus. Ich glaube von Giant gibt es einen mit 50mm. Merkt man die 20 mm so sehr? Ausserdem lese ich öfter was von einer Hülse damit man normale Vorbauten fahren kann. Taugt das? Wobei dann 1 1/4 auf 1 1/8 geändert wird, oder?

https://www.bike-components.de/en/Syntace/Reduzierhuelse-1-1-4-auf-1-1-8-p25291/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2014)

ja 20mm am vorbau merkt man. das ist eine menge! und die hülse kann nicht gehen. der gabelschaft hat 1 1/4. wie soll die hülse aussehen, um da einen 1 1/8 vorbau zu fahren? soll die den gabelschaft abschnüren? das syntace teil ist für den 1 1/4 vorbau auf 1 1/8 gabel!


----------



## schoeppi (4. Dezember 2014)

20mm merkt man gewaltig, kein Frage.

Ansonsten ist der Rest von Sharkys posting aber schon wieder frech! 

Mensch, nicht jedem ist das so ohne weiters klar, sei doch mal ein bisschen einfühlsamer!


----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2014)

einfühlsam bin ich woanders, wo es sich auch lohnt 

aber mal ehrlich: wenn ich ein 1 1/4 steuerrohr habe und einen 1 1/8 vorbau... so viel denken sollte doch jedem gegeben sein, dass ich ein zu großes rohr in ein zu kleines loch nicht mit einer hülse rein bekomme. zumal die beschreibung der hülse ja auch sagt dass es andersrum ist


----------



## schoeppi (4. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> einfühlsam bin ich woanders, wo es sich auch lohnt
> 
> so viel denken sollte doch jedem gegeben sein, *dass ich ein zu großes rohr in ein zu kleines loch nicht rein bekomme*.



Wenn man an der Stelle sehr einfühlsam ist, dann schon!

Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema....


----------



## Ironass (4. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem Adapter hatte mich ja auch gewundert. Wie soll das gehen. Dann bestell ich mir die 50mm.


----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2014)

@schoeppi
schmutzfink  aber schön, dass du die vorlage verwandelt hast


----------



## Ironass (4. Dezember 2014)

Aber wo ist denn der 30mm Vorbau her?


----------



## Sauerlandracer (4. Dezember 2014)

...ich hab nen 50mm Vorbau. Trance Größe L. Find die Vorbaulänge perfekt.


----------



## Ironass (4. Dezember 2014)

Und wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (4. Dezember 2014)

@ Tenderone
Das Rad sieht stark aus. Wie macht sich denn der Dämpfer? 200x51?

200x57 geht auch mit Umwerfer (Rahmen L). Ist sehr knapp, aber würde passen. Frage ob es sinnvoll ist bleibt, da bei 30% der Sitzwinkel ja noch etwas flacher wird. Am Ende aber wohl reine Geschmackssache.


----------



## Pigeon (5. Dezember 2014)

Was fürn Laufradsatz habt ihr verbaut?  Tendiere zum Spank oozy Trail. Ist es möglich am Hinterrad auf Steckachse umzurüsten? (Trance 4)


----------



## JensRunge (5. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen Trance Gemeinde!!

Bin seit nun mehr 6 Wochen auch stolzer Giant Trance Besitzer. Schuld daran ist Canyon wegen Ihrer unverschämt langen Lieferzeiten und der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens wegen seinem sehr kundenfreundlichem Angebot.
Hatte vorher ein Cube AMS 150 in M (1,86m) mit 100 mm Vorbau. Der Unterschied ist Wahnsinn. Das Fahrrad geht so abartig geil. Sowohl berg hoch als auch runter.
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen die Reifenkombi ist enorm schwer. Das merke ich speziel auf grader Strecke enorm. Aber irgendwo muss der Gripp ja herkommen.

Sattelstütze werde ich vielleicht noch umrüsten da mir die 100 mm gefühlt zu wenig sind aber den Winter über werde ich sie mal weiter testen. Find den Hebel im Vergleich zur RS um Welten bedienungsfreundlicher. Richtig eingestellt lässt er sich super und sicher bedienen. Bei der RS am Cube musste die Hand immer mehr vom Lenker weg gehen.

So Thema wird beobachtet freue mich auf zahlreiche Posts zum Mitlesen.


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Bin seit nun mehr 6 Wochen auch stolzer Giant Trance Besitzer. Schuld daran ist Canyon wegen Ihrer unverschämt langen Lieferzeiten und der Bikehändler meines Vertrauens wegen seinem sehr kundenfreundlichem Angebot.


 und teurer bist du wahrscheinlich nur unwesentlich, hast dafür ein garantiert geileres bike und den service vor ort 




JensRunge schrieb:


> Bei der RS am Cube musste die Hand immer mehr vom Lenker weg gehen


wie hast du denn den hebel der RS befestigt? ich muss nur den daumen nach oben schwenken und komm direkt dran


----------



## JensRunge (5. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte ihn oben montiert. Rest war kein matchmacker dadurch weit weg vom Griff. Durch die 1x11 ist links jetzt mehr Platz und ich bewege nur den daumen.( nur 90 Grad dann liegt er auf dem Hebel) Dazu kommt das der rs knopf weit rausragt was dazu führte das der daumen immer noch 2 cm vom Lenker Weg bewegt werden musste. Unterm Strich hieß das immer das ich einmal umfassen musste. Das cube hatte formula bremsen und xt Schaltung. Ging also nicht aufgeräumter zu gestalten das Cockpit.


----------



## bonusheft (5. Dezember 2014)

Welche Rahmengröße fährst Du denn jetzt beim Trance?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (5. Dezember 2014)

L Rahmen  werde aber eventuell noch nen kürzeren Vorbau nehmen da hin und wieder mein ranzen( bauch) am Sattel schleift beim bergabfahren.
Was ich am genialsten am bike finde ist das giant die dämpfertunes an die Rahmengrösse anpasst. Das Fahrwerk ist wirklich auch bei ü100 kg ein Traum. 
Noch nie auf was besserem gesessen


----------



## Ironass (5. Dezember 2014)

Ist der Chromag Ranger 40mm ein od2-Vorbau? Bei Bergzeit.de gibts den.


----------



## Tenderoni (5. Dezember 2014)

@*Lutsch*
der Dämpfer ( normaler M/M Tune), 200x51, mehr Fw brauch ich nicht (normale Trails im Mittelgebirge) geht für meine Begriffe sehr gut. Fühlt sich seit Beginn schön "fett" an, kein durchschlagen, kein unnötiges Wippen bergauf. Nutzt problemlos den ganzen FW, habe jetzt mal probeweise 2 Volumen-Spacer eingebaut, konnte aber noch nicht testen wie es damit ist.

@*Pigeon*
Laufradsatz bei mir Ztr Ach EX/Hope Pro 2 Evo, bin zufrieden damit.
Hinterachse kannst du auf 142x12 mm umbauen.

*Steckachse 300000003 (Dt Swiss mit blauen Logo)*
*Kit 12 x 142 mm 270000000*
*



*
@ *Ironass*

der 30 mm Vorbau bei mir ist für 1 1/8 Gabelschaftdurchmesser oben gedacht.
Den Chromag Ranger gibt es tatsächlich für das Giant Overdrive 2 Maß, wird dann aber in der Artikelbeschreibung erwähnt.  Ist schwer ranzukommen, versuch´s doch mal beim deutschen Vertrieb von Chromag : http://www.shocker-distribution.com/


----------



## Ironass (5. Dezember 2014)

Habe dann probeweise mein fast neues Grösse L bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen eingestellt.

Haben die 2015er auch noch Od2? Glaube nicht, oder?


----------



## hnx (5. Dezember 2014)

Ne, ist normales tapered und nennt sich over drive, ohne die 2.


----------



## JensRunge (5. Dezember 2014)

War mir fast klar das es zu klein ist. Gute 1.80 sollte man schon haben für ein L. Wie gesagt mir könnt die L fast nen stück kleiner sein mit 1,86m . Bergab komm ich selbst bei abgesenkter Stütze nur knapp hinter den Sattel. Aber da ich eventuell die sattelstütze Tausche wandert der Sattel nen stück nach vorne. Dann noch nen anderen Vorbau könnt zuviel werden. Ich werd erstmal noch fahren ich denke paar km sollte man der Sache mal Zeit geben.


----------



## Ironass (5. Dezember 2014)

Kann man da erkennen ob der Rahmen passt?


----------



## Sauerlandracer (6. Dezember 2014)

@Ironass 
...habe meinen bei Shocker bestellt. Steht dann am Ranger 1,25 drauf. Fahre den Ranger in 50mm.


----------



## JensRunge (6. Dezember 2014)

Naja ironass schaut doch ganz gut aus. Und wenn du dich wohl fühlst ist es super. So weit ich gelesen habe wird der kleinere Rahmen nur zu einem verspielterem Handlung führen. Wenn du deine Trails alle runter und hoch kommst würd ich es behalten.


----------



## schoeppi (6. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> gesagt mir könnt die L fast nen stück kleiner sein mit 1,86m .



Schau an.
Ich hab nur 5 cm mehr und fahre XL, Vorbaulänge 110 statt 90 ab Werk.
Das ist ein Trail-Bike, kein Enduro oder Freerider. Man muss ja den Berg erstmal hoch.
Und alles andere käme auch niemals in Frage.
Die Versuche mit L-Rahmen hab ich hinter mir, das ist dann der berühmte Affe auf dem Schleifstein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (6. Dezember 2014)

5 cm mehr sind ne ganze Menge. Vielleicht hätt ich auch noch sagen müssen das ich nur 82 cm Schrittlänge hab. Was auch immer berücksichtigt werden muss sind persönliche Vorlieben und einsatzzweck und was man vorher hatte. Bei 1,74 ist L halt grenzwertig find ich aber über sattelstütze und Vorbau kann man viel korrigieren und anpassen.


----------



## JensRunge (6. Dezember 2014)

Mal ne andere Frage?? Muss man zum dämpferausbau die Kurbel demontieren oder geht das auch so


----------



## hnx (6. Dezember 2014)

Wenn du die Antriebsseite ausreichend gekontert kriegst, dann gehts auch so. Eine Nuss wäre da denke ich am Saubersten und dafür muss die Kurbel runter.


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2014)

gehen tut´s, aber spätestens das wieder einbauen ist ohne kurbel einfacher, weil man besser dran kommt. ist ja kein aufwand, die kurbel kurz runter zu machen. das kostet weniger zeit, als an der dämpferaufnahme rumzufrickeln, weil man nicht richtig hin kommt


----------



## Tenderoni (6. Dezember 2014)

Kurbel kann ohne weiteres montiert bleiben, da du den unteren Bolzen zur Nicht-Antriebsseite rausziehst.
Zum Kontern hab ich einen Gabelschlüssel benutzt, da die Anzugsdrehmomente ja nicht so hoch sind reicht das vollkommen.
Oben 5mm Inbus/ 12mm Gabelschlüssel, ca.9-11 Nm.
Unten 8mm Inbus/ 19mm Gabelschlüssel, ca.12-15 Nm.


----------



## JensRunge (6. Dezember 2014)

Ok super vielen Dank. Rutscht der Hinterbau weg nach dem demontieren oder bleibt alles schön in Position wenn das Rad im montageständer hängt? Will eventuell mal nen größeren spacer probieren da ich aktuell 310 psi drauf habe und morgen in nen bikepark will. ( kleiner Park sehr Zivil)


----------



## Tenderoni (6. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir blieb leider nichts in Position, der Hinterbau hat der Schwerkraft nachgegeben. 
Hinterrad unterbauen könnte helfen, beim Monarch Dämpfer muss man z.B. nur den oberen Bolzen entfernen. Konnte dann Luftkammer nach unten Schieben und die Spacer von oben aufsetzen. Keine Ahnung wie das bei deinem Fox-Dämpfer ist. Eventl. geht es wenn du nur die obere Verbindung löst http://enduro-mtb.com/how-to-fox-float-ctd-daempfer-luftkammergroesse-variieren/


----------



## JensRunge (6. Dezember 2014)

Ok dann weiß ich Bescheid und Bau was als Abstützung


----------



## schoeppi (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich musste die Kurbel rausnehmen da sich die Schraube auf der Seite mitgedreht hat.
Und dran kommen zum festhalten iss nicht.
Der Hinterbau bewegt sich zwar, das hält sich aber in Grenzen.
Ist nicht so, dass da quasi das Rad auseinanderfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (8. Dezember 2014)

Nur mal zur Info auf eBay gibt's kurze Vorbauten von Reverse components.

Nur giant Vorbau eingeben


----------



## JensRunge (9. Dezember 2014)

Bin am Sonntag mal unterwegs gewesen und musste feststellen das auf meinem hometrail gerodet wurde mit dem Ergebnis das der komplette Weg voll war mit Ästen und dünnen Stämmen. Also so bis 20 cm Durchmesser alles dabei. Wollt erst umdrehen aber hab mir dann gesagt probieren wir es mal. Und wieder konnte das Rad überzeugen obwohl hier wohl hauptsächlich die 27,5 Laufräder den Vorteil ausmachen. Es war stellenweise kein Weg mehr zu sehen vor lauter gestrüb.


----------



## Ironass (9. Dezember 2014)

Laub und Schmierseifenboden haben mich gestern zu Fall gebracht. Kann erschwerend aber auch mangelnde Fahrtechnik gewesen sein.


----------



## JensRunge (9. Dezember 2014)

Mich hat's am Sonntag auch gelegt allerdings war der Graben als ich auf den Hauptsegel wollte Schuld. Kleiner spontan Liegestütz über den Lenker .


----------



## schoeppi (9. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Mich hat's am Sonntag auch gelegt allerdings war der Graben als ich auf den Hauptsegel wollte Schuld. Kleiner spontan Liegestütz über den Lenker .



Klassiker!
Vor allem wenn die Gräben so voll liegen mit Laub, dass man erst wenn man mit dem Vorderrad drin steckt merkt wie tief der ist. 

@Ironass : mach dir mal keine Gedanken, bei den Bodenverhältnissen ist es weniger die gute Fahrtechnik sondern mehr der Zufall
wenn man sturzfrei durchkommt.
Gilt natürlich auch umgekehrt.

Wir versuchen zur Zeit erst gar nicht irgendwelche Trails zu befahren da man genau gar nicht erkennt wo die überhaupt
sind.
Sieht alles gleich aus, der Waldboden ist eine riesige Blätterfläche, nicht mal ansatzweise ein Trail erkennbar.


----------



## JensRunge (9. Dezember 2014)

Problem bei mir war das ich grad 2 m vorher die sattelstütze wieder hoch gestellt habe und dann mit dem Hintern nicht nach hinten kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2014)

So, für 2015 hab ich dann grad mal nen neuen LRS bestellt  
Sind etwas breiter und leichter als das was jetzt verbaut ist


----------



## sharky (9. Dezember 2014)

holla 

der kostet ja fast so viel wie das ganze bike  was waren deine beweggründe? ich hab mich auch mit beschäftigt. so eine matte UD carbon felge würde in meinem advanced sicher seeehr geil aussehen. aber ich hab momentan einen LRS mit 32/32 speichen, 25mm maulweite und 1580g gewicht. die carbon LRS sind nicht so nennenswert leichter. so denn die herstellerangaben stimmen. haben dafür weniger speichen. aber eben 5mm mehr maulweite. dafür liegen sie preislich beim doppelten von meinem... schwierige entscheidung


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2014)

Als ob mein Trance nur 500€ kosten würde  
Ist ja die Alu Version http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...9012;page=1;menu=1000,2,140,318;mid=155;pgc=0
War dieses Jahr auch schon der Kauftipp in der Bike! 
Paar fakten ;-) 

499€
In 650B 1690g! Der LRS
29mm Maulweite ;-)

der Rest steht ja oben im Link.


----------



## sharky (9. Dezember 2014)

ah... na dann... dachte das wäre die plastikvariante


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2014)

ne  also die 200g sind mir dann nicht wirklich 1000€ wert


----------



## Pigeon (9. Dezember 2014)

Wo gibt den Roval Laufradsatz zu bestellen?


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2014)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Wo gibt den Roval Laufradsatz zu bestellen?



Hab ihn bei meinem Händler bestellt. Der Verkauft u.A. auch Spezialized. Sollte also jeder Händler machen können, der die Marke führt. 
Hat jemand zufällig mal den LRS vom Trance 2 gewogen? Ich glaub der ist schon bock schwer ... 


mfg


----------



## hnx (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich liebäugle auch mit einem DT Swiss LRS (wie der Speci da oben).
350er Naben mit Ryde Trail Felgen, mal schauen, was das Christkind bringt. 

---

Lieferbar ist der oben verlinkte Roval nirgends glaube ich im Augenblick. Von daher ists egal wo du bestellst.

---

Der LRS des Trance 2 sollte bei über 2kg liegen. Also in der gleichen Klasse wie der aktuell am SX verbaute, nur schmaler.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2014)

Jop die sind noch nicht wirklich lieferbar. Mein Händler hat mir gesagt, dass momentan der 10. Januar als Liefertermin angegeben wird. 
Ich war ja m überlgen, ob ich ne Pike oder den LRS kaufen soll. Da mich die Laufräder aber von Anfang an genervt haben, fliegen die jetzt raus.


----------



## JensRunge (9. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hab die p trx1 und die bleiben auch drinn 1700g dt Swiss Innereien und 22,5 Laufweite. Mehr werde ich vorerst nicht brauchen nur nen leichteren satz Reifen wenn mal längere Touren anstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (9. Dezember 2014)

Der P-TRX1 ist ja auch voll i.O. nur die LRS mit Formula Naben (z.B. P-AM2) sind halt wahre Klopper wo man relativ viel Gewichtsersparnis pro Euro bekommt, wenn man wechselt.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab so n Giant /dt Swiss zeug mit 19mm Maulweite....


----------



## pete87 (9. Dezember 2014)

Moinsen. Ich will eigentlich ein Trance in 27,5 Zoll. Mein Budget ist aber im moment sehr low...aber dennoch will bzw. muss ich. Kennt Ihr ja xD
Meine Kohle würde locker für einen Rahmen und einen DebonAir reichen. Ich will damit hauptsächlich Enduro-Touren wie z.B im Harz fahren. 
Ich habe aktuell eine Pike in 26 Zoll und einen Mavic Corssmaxx SX in 26 Zoll. Ich würde gerne die Parts mit an den Rahmen (27,5 Trance) nehmen. Würde das die Geometrie bzw. das Fahrverhalten enorm bzw. überhaupt versauen !? Könnte bitte einer die Tretlagerhöhe für mich messen, da ich ja kein Bike habe. Würde gerne wissen, wie weit das Tretlager nach untern versetzt wäre....
Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe xD


----------



## hnx (9. Dezember 2014)

Wie wärs mit dem Reign 2 LTD 2015 für Enduro-Touren? 1899€ Liste und dann gehen ja auch noch immer Prozente.


----------



## Ironass (9. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auch zwei Sachen....
1. Wo trenne ich Trail von Enduro bzw. was kann das Trance?

2. Habe mir ne 180er und ne 203er Xt - Scheiben bestellt. Dazu hab ich einen Shimano Vr pm/pm Adapter für 203 bestellt. Auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht passend aus. Weiß wer Rat?


----------



## JensRunge (9. Dezember 2014)

Als ich meins gekauft hatte war in dem Laden für um die 2000 ein reign mit Pike und debon air zu haben.

Das schwarz türkise


----------



## JensRunge (9. Dezember 2014)

At Iron

Sollte passen da der Sattel nach außen und nach unter verschoben wird.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Dezember 2014)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich habe auch zwei Sachen....
> 1. Wo trenne ich Trail von Enduro bzw. was kann das Trance?
> 
> 2. Habe mir ne 180er und ne 203er Xt - Scheiben bestellt. Dazu hab ich einen Shimano Vr pm/pm Adapter für 203 bestellt. Auf den ersten Blick sieht das nicht passend aus. Weiß wer Rat?



klar passt das ;-) Ich fahr das Vorn und Hinten so

@JensRunge: Der Sattel wird nach oben, nicht nach unten verschoben ;-)


mfg


----------



## pete87 (11. Dezember 2014)

...hat keiner schlaue Antworten für mich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (11. Dezember 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem Reign 2 LTD 2015 für Enduro-Touren? 1899€ Liste und dann gehen ja au ch noch immer Prozente.


...ja, netter Preis ! Die Sache ist die, dass ich all meine Parts mit rüber nehmen will ! Meine XTR Schaltgruppe etc... 
Außderdem wiegt das Rad so wie es zu dem Preis ist mehr als 14Kg. Das muss ich mir nicht unbedingt geben, wenn meins jetzt unter 14 wiegt. Würde ich den Rahmen solo bekommen wäre das eine andere Sache...Aber den Reign Rahmen gibt es ja leider nicht solo zu kaufen. Oder irre ich  mich da ?


----------



## xlacherx (11. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt glaub keinen Rahmen einzeln. Ne Möglichkeit wäre, du kauft dir n neu Rad, nimmst deine Teile mit, und verkaufst die ausgebauten Teile. Nen anderen Weg gibt es bei Giant nicht


----------



## JensRunge (11. Dezember 2014)

Wie gesagt bin immer noch der Meinung keuf dir nen reign 2 gehen derzeit knapp über 2000€ übern Tisch ( top Fahrwerk und gute Laufräder) dann Wechsel alles von deinem Rad aus und Bau dein altes mit den Teilen wieder auf. Das alte sollte sich mit vielen neuteilen super verkaufen lassen und du hast nen leichtes Enduro was funzt. Alles andere mit 26 und 27,5 Zoll mix ist doch baupfusch.


----------



## pete87 (11. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Wie gesagt bin immer noch der Meinung keuf dir nen reign 2 gehen derzeit knapp über 2000€ übern Tisch ( top Fahrwerk und gute Laufräder) dann Wechsel alles von deinem Rad aus und Bau dein altes mit den Teilen wieder auf. Das alte sollte sich mit vielen neuteilen super verkaufen lassen und du hast nen leichtes Enduro was funzt. Alles andere mit 26 und 27,5 Zoll mix ist doch baupfusch.


...hört sich ja nicht schlecht an. Aber ist die Pike die da drin ist eine abgespeckte (OEM-Ware) ? Färst du das Reign 2 selber ?...


----------



## JensRunge (11. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab das Trance sx Advanced und das reign 2 probegefahren vor ca 4 wochen. Hatte ein bischen mehr Budget und zu dem was ich vor habe hat das Trance einfach besser gepasst. Gabel war soweit ich das einschätzen kann keine oem genau wie der Dämpfer. Zu meinem Gewicht (120kg) da hab ich mich einfach wohler gefühlt da das fox Fahrwerk mir ein wenig strammer vorkam und ich doch mehr Touren fahre. Wie gesagt der Rest am reign ist eher durchschnittlich( viel slx was ja nicht schlecht ist)aber Felgen und Fahrwerk waren gut bis sehr gut. Da du aber Bremsen Schaltung etc hast und das alte damit aufbauen kannst sollte dann fürs alte auch noch was zu bekommen sein. Und das reign sollte ordentlich abspecken. Und sein wir ehrlich es wird doch immer wieder was rumgebastelt aber Lrs und Fahrwerk sind die kostentreiber.


----------



## pete87 (12. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Ich hab das Trance sx Advanced und das reign 2 probegefahren vor ca 4 wochen. Hatte ein bischen mehr Budget und zu dem was ich vor habe hat das Trance einfach besser gepasst. Gabel war soweit ich das einschätzen kann keine oem genau wie der Dämpfer. Zu meinem Gewicht (120kg) da hab ich mich einfach wohler gefühlt da das fox Fahrwerk mir ein wenig strammer vorkam und ich doch mehr Touren fahre. Wie gesagt der Rest am reign ist eher durchschnittlich( viel slx was ja nicht schlecht ist)aber Felgen und Fahrwerk waren gut bis sehr gut. Da du aber Bremsen Schaltung etc hast und das alte damit aufbauen kannst sollte dann fürs alte auch noch was zu bekommen sein. Und das reign sollte ordentlich abspecken. Und sein wir ehrlich es wird doch immer wieder was rumgebastelt aber Lrs und Fahrwerk sind die kostentreiber.


Danke für die Antwort ! Ich wiege 68-70Kg. Ich finde mein Reign aus 2009 eher träge, ich habe ein Trance 26er aus 2013. Ist ein geiles Teil, nur die Reserven sind bedürftig. Aus diesem Grund war mein Fokus auf einem Trance bzw. Trance SX. Wo bist du die Bikes probegefahren ? Ach ja, ich habe mich erkundigt/belesen, in dem Reign 2 LTD ist eine abgespeckte/Oem Gabel (Pike RC) die hat nur den offenen Modus. Sie hat also nicht den Modus für Trail, Uphill und Closed. Ich glaube, dass bei meinem Gewicht ein Trance mehr hermachen würde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin vorher Speci Enduro gefahren jetzt das Trance und muss sagen war eine gute Entscheidung. Trance is richtig gutes Radl


----------



## JensRunge (12. Dezember 2014)

Bin es in Roth bei Hero bikes probegefahren super nett und sehr kompetent. Ich denke welches bike für dich das richtige ist kannst nur du selbst am besten nach ner Probefahrt entscheiden. Aber ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem Trance super glücklich


----------



## hnx (12. Dezember 2014)

@pete87 
Die Rc kann auch verstellt werden. Für denjenigen der keinen Lockout (der bei Rs bekannterweise eh weich ist) braucht würde ich sie sogar eher empfehlen als die Rct3 aufgrund der feineren Rasterungen.


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

@hnx Klar kann die Pike RC verstellt werden, also Rebound z.B. aber laut US-Foren kann man an der Gabel weniger ändern als bei der RCT3. Ich meine auch, dass das T3 wie beim RP23 für die drei Optionen steht !? Außerdem soll sogar eine andere (modifizierte) Dämpfereinheit in der RC drei stecken...werde mich nochmals belesen


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

@Pigeon Ja, das denke ich auch das die alte, neue Transe  ein geiles Gerät ist ! Ich findes es auch grad super, dass du ein specialized enduro gefahren bist. Ich hab nämlich auch daran gedacht mir eine gebrauchten Rahmen (Specialized Enduro Expert Carbon 2014) zu kaufen. Bitte sag mir mal was du festgestellt hast, also die Unterschiede bzw. die Vorteile vom Trance...Danke im Voraus !


----------



## sharky (13. Dezember 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> @hnx Klar kann die Pike RC verstellt werden, also Rebound z.B. aber laut US-Foren kann man an der Gabel weniger ändern als bei der RCT3. Ich meine auch, dass das T3 wie beim RP23 für die drei Optionen steht !? Außerdem soll sogar eine andere (modifizierte) Dämpfereinheit in der RC drei stecken...werde mich nochmals belesen


RC steht für rebound und compression. das T3 steht für threshold in 3 stufen. bei der RC kannst du nur die zugstufe schnell und langsam und die druckstufe auf und zu machen. wie bei einer motion control halt. innen steckt da mit sicherheit keine charger dämpfung. eher eine günstige dämpfung aus einer der einfacheren DDD gabeln. die verschenkt IMHO mit das hauptpotenzial der gabel. kann ich nur von abraten.


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

@sharky jo, das sehe ich genauso ! Steht auch in den US-Foren....


----------



## Lutsch (13. Dezember 2014)

Wie schaut es eigentlich bei dem Trance SX 2014 aus, ist da hinten 12x135 oder 12x142 ab Werk verbaut? Auf der Seite von Giant steht nur 12mm Steckachse.


----------



## hnx (13. Dezember 2014)

Die RC hat auch die Charger Dämpfung und kann feiner eingestellt werden als auf/zu, habs nicht gezählt, sind aber mindestens 10 Rasterungen. Nicht mit der Rev RC verwechseln, die zB Speci verbaut, da ist die billige Einheit drin.

Wie gesagt, wer keinen weichen Lockout braucht ist mit der RC imho besser bedient.


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Wie schaut es eigentlich bei dem Trance SX 2014 aus, ist da hinten 12x135 oder 12x142 ab Werk verbaut? Auf der Seite von Giant steht nur 12mm Steckachse.


Ich meine beide sind möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

Welches Einbaumaß hat eigentlich der Dämpfer im Reign 2015? Wieder 200x57?


----------



## xlacherx (13. Dezember 2014)

Wenn wir es Grad schon mit dem einbaumaß haben. Ich hab ja das Trance 2. Ab Werk ist da die 5mm Achse verbaut. Um Januar kommt aber einer mit ner 12 er Achse rein. Muss ich da nur was weg schrauben, oder brauch ich andere Adapter?


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn wir es Grad schon mit dem einbaumaß haben. Ich hab ja das Trance 2. Ab Werk ist da die 5mm Achse verbaut. Um Januar kommt aber einer mit ner 12 er Achse rein. Muss ich da nur was weg schrauben, oder brauch ich andere Adapter?


Habe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Plan von ! Was meinst du mit 5mm Achse...das gibt es doch gar nicht...?


----------



## xlacherx (13. Dezember 2014)

Doch,  meine Achse hinten hat nen Durchmesser von 5mm ;-)


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Doch,  meine Achse hinten hat nen Durchmesser von 5mm ;-)


ah ja^^ Durchmesser ...ich hab an länge gedacht ...sorry


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Giant/Reign-Advanced-27-5-0-Team,15055


----------



## pete87 (13. Dezember 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn wir es Grad schon mit dem einbaumaß haben. Ich hab ja das Trance 2. Ab Werk ist da die 5mm Achse verbaut. Um Januar kommt aber einer mit ner 12 er Achse rein. Muss ich da nur was weg schrauben, oder brauch ich andere Adapter?


http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/guide/Bikes,3/Giant/Trance-27-5-1,15007


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Die RC hat auch die Charger Dämpfung und kann feiner eingestellt werden als auf/zu, habs nicht gezählt, sind aber mindestens 10 Rasterungen. Nicht mit der Rev RC verwechseln, die zB Speci verbaut, da ist die billige Einheit drin.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wer keinen weichen Lockout braucht ist mit der RC imho besser bedient.


wo findet man das denn? so wie du die RC beschreibst, bietet sie mehr als die RCT3. diese hat auch keinen kompletten lockout. aber eben 3 stufen der plattform, während die RC 10 haben soll. auf dem papier klingt die teure da schlechter. was ich nicht ganz glauben will...


----------



## pete87 (14. Dezember 2014)

@hnx and @sharky das wäre echt krass, also wenn die genauso ist wie die rct3. dann würde ich die ja nur weg feiern, die rc! Da die pike rc sogar in 46mm kommt !!! Sie obigen link : Custom 46mm fork offset exclusive to Giant
...ich werde das Reign 2 LTD bestellen ! Was sagt ihr bei 175 mit 79/80 Schrittlänge gönn ich mir M oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (14. Dezember 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> @hnx and @sharky das wäre echt krass, also wenn die genauso ist wie die rct3. dann würde ich die ja nur weg feiern, die rc! Da die pike rc sogar in 46mm kommt !!! Sie obigen link : Custom 46mm fork offset exclusive to Giant
> ...ich werde das Reign 2 LTD bestellen ! Was sagt ihr bei 175 mit 79/80 Schrittlänge gönn ich mir M oder ?


mit genauso meine ich die performance...nicht die drei optionen


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> wo findet man das denn? so wie du die RC beschreibst, bietet sie mehr als die RCT3. diese hat auch keinen kompletten lockout. aber eben 3 stufen der plattform, während die RC 10 haben soll. auf dem papier klingt die teure da schlechter. was ich nicht ganz glauben will...


z.B. auf der Rock Shox Seite oder an der Gabel selbst oben auf der Dämpferseite.  Sind übrigens 13 Klicks bei der RC, grade nochmal nachgezählt.

https://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/pike-rc
"DÄMPFUNG Charger-Dämpfung"


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> z.B. auf der Rock Shox Seite oder an der Gabel selbst oben auf der Dämpferseite.


da sehe ich WAS genau? steht auf der pike RC explizit "charger damping" drauf? die website ist IMHO mal wieder sram typisch verwirrend. in dem text wird auch die RCT3 genannt. durchaus nicht das erste mal, dass die techn. beschreibung nicht stimmt. es wird ja auch im text "die RC dämpfung ist als solo air..." geschrieben. zudem haben RC und RCT3 verschiende dämpfungen laut der ersatzteilliste. es ist bei der RC zwar nicht nur eine einfache MC drin, aber auch nicht genau die charger der RCT3. etwas abgespeckt ist da schon


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

Bei meiner Rc steht explizit Charger drauf.

So wie ich das sehe sind die Teile in der Dämpfung weitestgehend identisch zwischen RC und RCT3, nur der Drehknopf (7A/7B) und der Kolben (9A/9B) scheinen unterschiedlich.


----------



## sharky (14. Dezember 2014)

weitgehend ist nicht 1:1. muss mir das mal noch im detail ansehen. interessieren würde imch eine vergleichsfahrt


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

Im gleichen Rad kann ich nicht damit dienen, nur zwischen Reign 1 (RCT3, DPA) und Remedy 29 (RC, SA) bzw. Trance SX (RC, DPA). 

Da konnte ich bis auf Unterschiede im Ansprechverhalten zwischen SA und DPA keine wirklichen Unterschiede feststellen. Bin natürlich auch kein Profi, sondern gehe rein nach dem Gefühl. Alle 3 Gabeln waren zum Zeitpunkt des Tests eingefahren.

Der Charger Bladder (#13) ist der Gleiche, gleiche Ersatzteilnummer, und das war ja das Teil um das es im Wesentlichen ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich fahre die Pike DPA in 26Zoll. Die hat 13Klicks


----------



## rmaurer (14. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> RC steht für rebound und compression. das T3 steht für threshold in 3 stufen. bei der RC kannst du nur die zugstufe schnell und langsam und die druckstufe auf und zu machen. wie bei einer motion control halt. innen steckt da mit sicherheit keine charger dämpfung. eher eine günstige dämpfung aus einer der einfacheren DDD gabeln. die verschenkt IMHO mit das hauptpotenzial der gabel. kann ich nur von abraten.



Ganz schön viel (Falsch-)Information dafür dass du die Gabel offensichtlich gar nicht fährst? Editiere doch den Eintrag oder nimm ihn gleich ganz raus, sonst stolpert noch jemand drüber und ist wieder verunsichert?

Für alle die die Gabel gar nicht fahren, Mutmaßungen gar als Tatsachen verkaufen oder sich sonstwie drüber den Kopf zerbrechen - auf meiner PIKE RC steht auch Charger drauf (ja wirklich!) und wers noch immer nicht glaubt dem kopier ich das hier mal hinein:



> On the expensive one (RCT3) you get the quick compression presets ("lockout" for climbs and "threshold" for smoother trails) and an "open" setting with adjustable low speed compression. On the RC you only get the adjustable "open" setting



Auf Deutsch: Die RCT3 hat auch eine gerastert einstellbare Low-Speed Druckstufenverstellung im offenen Modus genauso wie die RC aber darüber hinaus noch einen Trail und Climb Modus. Im Trail und Climb Modus arbeitet ein Blow-Off Ventil (T für "Threshold") ähnlich der einstellbaren Lockout-Plattform auf den älteren Fox Gabeln. Ich persönlich hab das damals nie gebraucht.

Für Leute die die DPA Version der Gabel fahren könnte der Trail Modus eventuell interessant sein da Treshold + Dämpfung im Trail Modus der dann etwas ungünstigen Kennlinie im abgesenkten Modus wieder etwas entgegenwirken, da ich diese Version der Gabel nicht habe kann ich das aber auch nicht testen.


----------



## Ironass (14. Dezember 2014)

Nabend. Ich bin ja was Bike-Technik angeht ein totaler Noob. Folgende Sachen habe ich heute gemerkt.
1-Die Torxscheiben an der Bremsscheibe kann man nicht beliebig fest anziehen. Die haben einen festen Endpunkt.
2-Bei Nutzung eines Adapters für den Bremssattel können die langen Originalschrauben nicht mehr genutzt werden.
3-Beim Anbau eines neuen Vorbaus sollten ausreichend Spacer wieder eingesetzt werden, sonst hat die Lenkung Spiel.
Alles richtig? 
Abschließend muss ich noch sagen, dass ein zwei Zentimeter kürzerer Vorbau sich wirklich sehr bemerkbar macht.


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

1. Die Bremsscheibenschrauben haben ein maximal zulässiges Drehmoment und nach fest kommt ab oder in diesem Fall ausgenudelt.
2. die Schrauben müssen natürlich zum Adapter passen, sonst gehts nicht.
3. unter den Vorbau kommen so viele Spacer wie du brauchst, maximal aber 30mm in Summe; drüber halt so viele, dass du die Ahead-Schraube anziehen kannst ohne das Spiel bleibt.

Wenn du 2cm kürzer (gleicher Vorbauwinkel) gehst, dann brauchst beim Trance fast 1cm mehr Spacer unter dem Vorbau (oder mehr Rise am Lenker) um den Höhenverlust auszugleichen, dies beeinflusst dann die tatsächliche Cockpitverkürzung (mehr Spacer machen das Cockpit noch zusätzlich kürzer, Lenker-Rise hat da keinen Effekt sofern man ihn im gleichen Winkel dreht wie den alten (gleichen Back- und Up-Sweep vorrausgesetzt)).


----------



## Ironass (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe einen Spacer rausgenommen und einen kleinen drüber gesetzt. Maße weiß ich grad nicht. Vom Gefühl her ist das Rad "nervöser" / ungewohnt.


----------



## hnx (14. Dezember 2014)

Das Rad lässt sich jetzt direkter lenken, das kann einem nervös vorkommen. Würde ich aber erstmal ein bisschen testen, ehe du es wieder umbaust. Du musst erst deine Fahrposition anpassen.

Wie immer gibt es auch ein zu kurz, das können die 2cm durchaus sein, aber das merkst du schon auf Dauer.


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ganz schön viel (Falsch-)Information dafür dass du die Gabel offensichtlich gar nicht fährst? Editiere doch den Eintrag oder nimm ihn gleich ganz raus, sonst stolpert noch jemand drüber und ist wieder verunsichert?


mit dem falschen bein aufgestanden? Daheim nicht ran gedurft?

Bevor du einfach gegen leute schießt, und dabei die von dir so geächtete falschinfo verbreitest: ich fahre zwei pike mit RCT3. Bei RS ist RC die bezeichnung für rebound und compression. Also eine einstellbare druckstufe. T3 ist threshold in 3 stufen, was bei der RCT3 ja der fall ist. Was ist an der info also falsch? Kann man bei der RC die druckstufe nicht auf und zu drehen? Hat die RCT3 keine drei stufen für die auslöseschwelle, die voreingestellt sind? Dass eine MC drin steckt, war eine so auch geäußerte vermutung, die später klargestellt wurde. Was ist dein problem?





rmaurer schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch: Die RCT3 hat auch eine gerastert einstellbare Low-Speed Druckstufenverstellung im offenen Modus genauso wie die RC aber darüber hinaus noch einen Trail und Climb Modus. Im Trail und Climb Modus arbeitet ein Blow-Off Ventil (T für "Threshold") ähnlich der einstellbaren Lockout-Plattform auf den älteren Fox Gabeln. Ich persönlich hab das damals nie gebraucht.


ich klamüser das jetzt nicht auseinander, aber wenn du mir die verbreitung von falschinformationen unterstellts, solltest du dir die funktion einer LS dämpfung nochmal zu gemüte führen und dein geschriebenes korrigieren. Danke!


----------



## pete87 (15. Dezember 2014)

Hier wird ja ordentlich gefeiert !


----------



## Ironass (15. Dezember 2014)

Round 2. FIGHT!!!


----------



## Pigeon (15. Dezember 2014)

Popcorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehs echt schon wieder nicht. Hier werden super sachen wieder grundlos schlecht geredet. In dem preissegment ist normalerweise ne 32 fos evo oder pervormance verbaut. Also ist doch selbst ne oem Pike noch was tolles. Für das was ottonormal macht ist es ne super Gabel. Aber nein alles kacke weil an nem 2200 € bike nicht alles vom Feinsten ist. 90% der leute mich eingeschlossen hier werden die Performance die diese Räder haben nie nutzen können. Aber hier bla bla bla. Ich würde wetten das der Großteil hier den gewichtsunterschied einer kompletten xtr gruppe gar nicht merken wenn sie es nicht wissen. Nochmal die Pike egal in welcher Ausführung jetzt gibt's an bikes dieser Klasse normalerweise nicht.


----------



## sharky (15. Dezember 2014)

wer redet denn was schlecht? 

die RC varianten sind normal ein billiger abklatsch der RCT3 versionen mit anderer, schlechterer dämpfung. so bei SID, rvln etc. der fall die RC der pike bietet die selbe zugstufe und eine annähernd gleiche druckstufe. was alles bereits festgestellt wurde. 

hier wird kein material zerredet. denn ich gehe von aus, dass die pike RC durchaus sehr gut tun wird. aber wenn ich dumm und ungerechtfertigt von der seite angemacht werde, dann beisse ich auch zurück


----------



## rmaurer (16. Dezember 2014)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Ich verstehs echt schon wieder nicht. Hier werden super sachen wieder grundlos schlecht geredet. In dem preissegment ist normalerweise ne 32 fos evo oder pervormance verbaut. Also ist doch selbst ne oem Pike noch was tolles. Für das was ottonormal macht ist es ne super Gabel. Aber nein alles kacke weil an nem 2200 € bike nicht alles vom Feinsten ist. 90% der leute mich eingeschlossen hier werden die Performance die diese Räder haben nie nutzen können. Aber hier bla bla bla. Ich würde wetten das der Großteil hier den gewichtsunterschied einer kompletten xtr gruppe gar nicht merken wenn sie es nicht wissen. Nochmal die Pike egal in welcher Ausführung jetzt gibt's an bikes dieser Klasse normalerweise nicht.



In der Tat. Hier wird altzu oft das Potential an sich guter Rahmen durch mittelmässige Gabeln verschenkt - siehe komplette Ghost Riot Serie und leider auch bei div. Giants (Trance 1 2014)

Ich fahre ein Trance SX 2015 und hätte nicht gedacht dass der gefühlte Performanceunterschied zwischen der PIKE und den 32er Fox Talas Gabeln die ich bisher gefahren bin (2009er und 2012er) derart groß ist, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das die Pike nur 1cm mehr Federweg hat und dabei marginal schwerer ist.

Die einzige Einstellung die ich an den Fox Talas RLC regelmässig verwendete war das äußere Rad zur Verstellung der Druckstufe (damit die Gabel je nach Gelände nicht zu tief wegtaucht) und dies ist auch das einzige was man an der OEM PIKE RC rechts oben am Holm verstellen kann - ich kann deswegen damit sehr gut leben.

Man muss aber dazu sagen dass selbst das komplette Zudrehen der Druckstufe an der RC nicht mit der Climb Plattform der RCT3 vergleichbar ist - wer die früher oft verwendet hat wird sie event. an der RC vermissen und ist mit der RCT3 dann doch besser bedient.


----------



## schoeppi (16. Dezember 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Hier wird ja ordentlich gefeiert !



Das sozusagen kann man so sagen! 

Und vor allem hat sich rmaurer mit dem falschen angelegt, würd ich so sagen. 

@hnx : man wird so alt wie ne Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu!
Die Nummer mit der Veränderung der Höhe durch die Vorbaulänge leuchtet mir völligst ein, hab ich aber noch nie bedacht.
Das ist hilfreich! 
2cm länger würde demnach auch 1cm weniger Spacer bedeuten wenn man die Höhe nicht verändern will, richtig?
Ich hab nämlich einen 110er Vorbau am Trance.
Das muss ich aber ganz leise schreiben, heimlich sozusagen, sonst heissts wieder: "Der spinnt, sowas fährt man nicht!"


----------



## hnx (16. Dezember 2014)

@schoeppi  Am besten unter diesem Link http://yojimg.net/bike/web_tools/stem.php testen.


----------



## pete87 (16. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> In der Tat. Hier wird altzu oft das Potential an sich guter Rahmen durch mittelmässige Gabeln verschenkt - siehe komplette Ghost Riot Serie und leider auch bei div. Giants (Trance 1 2014)
> 
> Ich fahre ein Trance SX 2015 und hätte nicht gedacht dass der gefühlte Performanceunterschied zwischen der PIKE und den 32er Fox Talas Gabeln die ich bisher gefahren bin (2009er und 2012er) derart groß ist, vor allem wenn man bedenkt das die Pike nur 1cm mehr Federweg hat und dabei marginal schwerer ist.
> 
> ...


...hört sich nice an ! So wie ich das verstehe, fährst du die Pike RC an deinem Trance SX 2015 !? Ich schwanke zwischen Trance und Reign. Ich fahre ein Reign aus 2009 in M bei 175 mit 69Kg. Außerdem habe ich ein 2013er Trance, also 26er, welches ich führ Touren nutze. Das Reign ist mir echt zu träge auf langen Touren. Ich möchte gerne wissen, was du mit dem Bike/Trance fährst...auch Enduro, mal härter ? Ich finde das Trance 2013 in 26 Zoll total genial, bis auf dass die performance nicht die geilste ist. Mein Gedanke war: Ein Trance 27,5Zoll mit RockShox Monarch Plus oder gar DebonAir mit piggy und Pike RCT3 auf zubauen um damit auch mal krasser auf Achse zu sein xD. Weil ich denke, dass das Trance vom Antrieb und Wendigkeit geiler ist....?


----------



## Pigeon (16. Dezember 2014)

Genau so is meins aufgebaut Pike rct3 und monach Plus mit piggy. Kann bergab keine schwächen erkennen. Der maestro funktioniert sehr gut. Bin vorher Speci Enduro gefahren und da braucht sich das Trance nicht verstecken. Finds sogar besser weil verspielter. Bergauf is das Trance viel besser. Man tritt nicht so von hinten wie beim Enduro.


----------



## sharky (16. Dezember 2014)

also wenn du das 2013r trance schon geil findest, wirst du vom 2014er begeistert sein. der hinterbau ist gewohnt top und extrem schluckfreudig, aber das bike ist in summe IMHO potenter und vor allem von der geo her grade auch für lange und technische strecken IMHO besser als das alte. vortrieb, wie pigeon schon schrieb, bergauf super. ggü. der alten trance generation IMHO ein riesen sprung. sowohl was die tourentauglichkeit als auch was die verspieltheit angeht


----------



## pete87 (17. Dezember 2014)

hört sich echt geil an ! Ich denke halt nur, dass man bei Reign LTD einfach mehr fürs Geld bekommt, fällt mir grad einfach schwer mit zu entscheiden. Ich will mit dem Bike ja auch mal die sau rauslassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (17. Dezember 2014)

Du solltest dir ein Radl passend zur Anwendung nicht nach P/L kaufen. Das geht mit Sicherheit nach hinten los. Hast du dich für ein Modell entschieden, dann kann man noch immer überlegen, ob es besser ist ein LTD2 zu pimpen (da ist nicht viel dran, wo man mit wenig Geld noch Gewicht oder Performance rausholen kann) oder sofort ein 1er zu holen.

Reign und Trance (SX) sind so verschieden, dass es im Prinzip nur eine richtige Antwort bei der Wahl gibt.

Das SX könnte für dich der richtige Mittelweg sein.


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2014)

ich hätte grade ein kaum gefahrenes trance 2 ltd rahmenset abzugeben - da könntest du dir von null auf nach deinen wünschen aufbauen


----------



## Ironass (17. Dezember 2014)

Hat wer Erfahrung mit Veltec Lrs? Welcher Typ / Naben?


----------



## th_philipp (17. Dezember 2014)

Was denkt Ihr über das Giant Trance Advanced 1 2015 ? Speziell Dämpfer und Gabel?
Finde es seltsam, dass man da nur den Monarch RT verbaut anstatt RT3. Ob der zwei oder 10 Rasterungen hat wird übrigens mal so und mal so beantwortet.
Sind aber nur zwei wie man hier live vorgeführt bekommt:


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2014)

Die 1-fach Kurbel find ich bedenklich.


----------



## th_philipp (17. Dezember 2014)

Bzgl. 1x11: Habe auch schon drüber sinniert, Ritzelrechner befragt und versucht auf meinem Rad zu simulieren.
Ich denke für mich würde es mit 30er oder 28er Blatt gehen. 30er geht einfach zu montieren, 28er geht per Directmount oder mit dem XX1-Spider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensRunge (17. Dezember 2014)

Also ich dicker Brocken mit geringer Fitness kann Entwarnung geben hab das 28 er am WE runtergeschmissen weil ich auf mittlerweile 100 Testkilometern nie das 42 hinten gebraucht habe. Mein Haustrail hat 400 hm auf 2,3 km Länge. Ich bin jetzt auf 30 und behaupte 32 würde eng werden aber auch noch gehen.

Wie gesagt hinten die zwei hat 36 Zähne und das hat ganz locker mit 28 vorne gereicht


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2014)

Naja, bei berg hoch sehe ich da auch kein Problem.
Aber in der Ebene oder gar bergab geht einem doch ganz schnell die Luft aus.
Hin und wieder reicht mir mein 38er bei 2x10 nicht mehr.
Mein Kumpel mit seiner 3-fach Kurbel grinst dann immer lässig und legt noch nen Zahn zu...


----------



## hnx (17. Dezember 2014)

Bei 1x11 ist ja immer die Frage wie oft einem was fehlt. Ich sag mal 1x pro Tour auf 100hm 2-3 bergab-Gänge zu wenig kann ich gut verschmerzen, aber wenn ich in der Ebene 30+ auf Strecke fahren will, dann reicht halt ein 28er Blatt nicht mehr.
Aus meiner Erfahrung ist das 10er Ritzel empfindlicher als das 42er was starken Krafteinfluss betrifft, daher wähle ich mein KB so groß wie möglich (im Augenblick sind das 32z).

Die Trance Advanced Modelle, das 0 mal außen vor, finde ich von der Ausstattung (und damit auch P/L) nicht so interessant. Die Alu-Varianten (1, 2 LTD) sind mir da sympatischer.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Die Trance Advanced Modelle, das 0 mal außen vor, finde ich von der Ausstattung (und damit auch P/L) nicht so interessant. Die Alu-Varianten (1, 2 LTD) sind mir da sympatischer.



Da geb ich dir recht, das gilt überhaupt bei Giant.
Die Advanced sind generell unverhältnismässig teurer im Vergleich zu den Alu-Versionen, egal welches Modell.
Besonders wenn man die wirklich sehr guten Gewichte des Alu-Rahmen dagegen stellt, der Vorteil an der Stelle beim
Carbon-Rahmen nicht sooo riesig ist.


----------



## th_philipp (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde es nur schade, dass die Giant Trance Modelle nicht mehr so schön gemacht sind bzgl. Farben und Decals.
Das war alles schon mal cooler. Aber Geschmack ist halt eine individuelle Sache.


----------



## schoeppi (17. Dezember 2014)

Hauptsache jedes Jahr ändern.
Wäre ja nicht auszuhalten wenn man mal 2 oder gar 3 Jahre lang das Gleiche anbieten würde.


----------



## pete87 (17. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hätte grade ein kaum gefahrenes trance 2 ltd rahmenset abzugeben - da könntest du dir von null auf nach deinen wünschen aufbauen


ja...aber in l und viel zu teuer^^


----------



## pete87 (17. Dezember 2014)

...ach ja, wenn wir gerade von Optik reden, das Trance SX von 2014 ist von der Farbe geil !!! Also meine ich...


----------



## xlacherx (17. Dezember 2014)

Also falls es noch einen Interessieren sollte ;-)
Das Trance 2 hat ja hinten eine 5mm Achse verbaut. Wenn man auf 12mm umbauen möchte, braucht man eine neuen Achse, ein neues Schaltauge und einen neuen Einsatz für die "Bremsseite". 
Das alles kann man über einen Giant Händler kaufen. 

mfg


----------



## spyro-1 (18. Dezember 2014)

hallo leute.
ich habe ein giant trance x2 29" 2014.
ich habe probleme mit abnutzungen am rahmen.
wie auf dem einem bild zu sehen ist reibt die hülle vom bautenzug
das gelek ab.
mein giant händler ist der meinung das währe immer so und ich müsste damit klar kommen.
damit kann ich mich leider nicht so richtig anfreunden.
hat schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht und einen tip für mich??

vielen dank schon mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich erkenne zwar die Stelle, aber was reibt da wo?


----------



## spyro-1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Die Hülle am Gelenk. Die ist zwar mit nem kabelbinder fest gemacht aber das bringt nichts. 
Bei jedem ein und ausfedern reibt es hin und her. Die Hülle wird als dünner und die Kerbe im Gelenk wird als tiefer.


----------



## schoeppi (18. Dezember 2014)

Wie wäre es denn wenn du das Ganze etwas lockerst, also nen neuen Kabelbinder dran machst und nicht
ganz so fest ziehst, so das der etwas mehr Luft bietet?


----------



## spyro-1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Der war vorher noch fester. Hab schon nen neuen dran gemacht. Der ist sehr locker.


----------



## schoeppi (18. Dezember 2014)

Zusätzliches Isoband um dem Zug?
Das dann öfter erneuern vielleicht?

Oder sowas anbringen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/bbb-aussenhuellenueberzug-cablewrap-bcb-90b-25535/wg_id-8469


----------



## spyro-1 (18. Dezember 2014)

Okay. Werde ich mir nachher mal anschauen wenn ich zuhause bin. 
Danke dir schon mal dafür.


----------



## rmaurer (18. Dezember 2014)

Hab am Trance SX das 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er getauscht, 42er und 10er Ritzel der Kassette verwende ich so jetzt zu ca. gleichen Teilen. Fühlt sich in der Praxis nach etwa einem Bergang mehr an obwohls lt. Ritzelrechner nur ein halber ist. 28er hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber:

- man muss zuerst die Kurbel tauschen und dann auch noch den Spider gegen einen mit kleineren Lochkreis oder gleich Direkt Mount Montage (und dann jedesmal Kurbel runter bei Kettenblatttausch -> umständlich wer gerne auch verschiedene Größen "testen" möchte)
- beim 30er kommt die Kettenlinie 4mm niedriger, beim 28er wären das dann schon ca. 8mm, das gab mir noch größere Bedenken als obige Notoperation wegen den Auswirkungen auf den Hinterbau


----------



## hnx (18. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Hab am Trance SX das 32er Kettenblatt gegen ein 30er getauscht, 42er und 10er Ritzel der Kassette verwende ich so jetzt zu ca. gleichen Teilen. Fühlt sich in der Praxis nach etwa einem Bergang mehr an obwohls lt. Ritzelrechner nur ein halber ist. 28er hatte ich mir auch überlegt aber:
> 
> - man muss zuerst die Kurbel tauschen und dann auch noch den Spider gegen einen mit kleineren Lochkreis oder gleich Direkt Mount Montage (und dann jedesmal Kurbel runter bei Kettenblatttausch -> umständlich wer gerne auch verschiedene Größen "testen" möchte)
> - beim 30er kommt die Kettenlinie 4mm niedriger, beim 28er wären das dann schon ca. 8mm, das gab mir noch größere Bedenken als obige Notoperation wegen den Auswirkungen auf den Hinterbau


Kannst dir eins von z.B. NSB gekaufen, die haben für 94er LK 28z N/W Blätter (im Augenblick ausverkauft). Die GXP Kurbeln lassen sich auch schnell (de-)montieren finde ich. 

Deinen Zusammenhang zwischen Kettenlinie und Kettenblattgröße verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Du änderst ja nicht die Ausrichtung der Kurbel in Relation zum Rahmen oder haben die 28z/30z eingebaute Spacer wie z.B. die 30z 104LK KBs?


----------



## sharky (18. Dezember 2014)

spyro-1 schrieb:


> wie auf dem einem bild zu sehen ist reibt die hülle vom bautenzug
> das gelek ab.


du wirst das ggf. nie so fest bekommen, als dass die kräfte vom einfedern nicht die hülle bewegen. daher würde ich ein "opfer" zwischen hülle und rahmen machen. wie schöppi schon vorschlug. entweder so ein rahmenschutz wie man ihn um schalthüllen am steuerrohr macht. aus gummi. oder eben eine röhrchen oder so. oder den rahmen abkleben und dann festkabelbindern. dann hast verschleißtechnisch ruhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (19. Dezember 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Kannst dir eins von z.B. NSB gekaufen, die haben für 94er LK 28z N/W Blätter (im Augenblick ausverkauft). Die GXP Kurbeln lassen sich auch schnell (de-)montieren finde ich.
> 
> Deinen Zusammenhang zwischen Kettenlinie und Kettenblattgröße verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Du änderst ja nicht die Ausrichtung der Kurbel in Relation zum Rahmen oder haben die 28z/30z eingebaute Spacer wie z.B. die 30z 104LK KBs?


Ich meinte damit die vertikale Kettenlinie in Relation zum virtuellen Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus. Da das 30er Kettenblatt 8mm weniger Radius hat wandert die Kette 4mm weiter runter (bzw. 4mm näher zum Kurbelmittelpunkt)

fahr mal mit einer 3x10 Schaltung eine moderate Steigung einmal mit 24/24 und dann mit 32/32, es ist offensichtlich der gleiche Gang da gleich hoch übersetzt aber bei 24/24 liegt die Kette viel niedriger, das kann je nach Auslegung der Hinterbaudesigns große Auswirkungen auf die Treteffizienz haben. Bei machen Fullies macht es daher Sinn so früh wie möglich aufs kleinste Kettenblatt zu schalten, bei anderen wieder nicht.

Da die Kettenlinie auf Höhe der Kurbel bei 1x11 Schaltungen immer gleich hoch ist (unter der Annahme dass kein anderes Kettenblatt montiert wird!) müssen die Rahmen daher auch grundlegend anders konzipiert werden, frühere Designs bei denen sich der Drehpunkt beim bergauffahren da abhängig vom SAG stark absenkte sind damit obsolet. Solange 1x11 nicht Maintream ist und günstigere Austattungsvarianten des gleiches Modells noch mit 2x10 u. 3x10 Schaltungen kommen werden die verbauten Rahmen leider immer eine technische Kompromislösung sein.


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2014)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit die vertikale Kettenlinie in Relation zum virtuellen Drehpunkt des Hinterbaus. Da das 30er Kettenblatt 8mm weniger Radius hat wandert die Kette 4mm weiter runter (bzw. 4mm näher zum Kurbelmittelpunkt)
> 
> fahr mal mit einer 3x10 Schaltung eine moderate Steigung einmal mit 24/24 und dann mit 32/32, es ist offensichtlich der gleiche Gang da gleich hoch übersetzt aber bei 24/24 liegt die Kette viel niedriger, das kann je nach Auslegung der Hinterbaudesigns große Auswirkungen auf die Treteffizienz haben. Bei machen Fullies macht es daher Sinn so früh wie möglich aufs kleinste Kettenblatt zu schalten, bei anderen wieder nicht.
> 
> Da die Kettenlinie auf Höhe der Kurbel bei 1x11 Schaltungen immer gleich hoch ist (unter der Annahme dass kein anderes Kettenblatt montiert wird!) müssen die Rahmen daher auch grundlegend anders konzipiert werden, frühere Designs bei denen sich der Drehpunkt beim bergauffahren da abhängig vom SAG stark absenkte sind damit obsolet. Solange 1x11 nicht Maintream ist und günstigere Austattungsvarianten des gleiches Modells noch mit 2x10 u. 3x10 Schaltungen kommen werden die verbauten Rahmen leider immer eine technische Kompromislösung sein.


dass 32/32 sich anders fährt als 24/24 liegt vielleicht auch an der deutlich schrägeren kettenlinie bei 32/32. oder den hebellräften von der kurbel zum größeren ritzel. dem rest deiner ausführungen, vor allem die abhängigkeit der rahmen zur anzahl der KB, kann ich nicht folgen


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich nehme an rmaurer geht es eher um die Relation von Kettenlinie zum virtuellen Drehpunkt, die bestimmt wie stark die Federung beim treten zusammengedrückt bzw auseinandergezogen wird. 

Extrem vereinfacht stellt man es sich am besten mit einem Eingelenker vor: Wenn der Drehpunkt weit oberhalb der Kettenlinie liegt, arbeitet der Kettenzug gegen die Federung und diese wird beim Pedalieren auseinandergezogen, wie bspw. bei alten Oranges. Wie gesagt, das ist alles stark verkürzt und vereinfacht, aber diese Eigenschaft entspricht weitgehend dem, was man mit Anti Squat beschreibt. Im Sinne der Patentanmeldung fürs DW Link wären bei 100% Anti Squat die Kräfte, die aus der Massenverlagerung beim Pedalieren entstehen und die Federung zusammendrücken genau mit der durch den Kettenzug generierten Kraft im Gleichgewicht, so dass sich die Federung theoretisch durch Pedaleinflüsse gar nicht bewegt.

Ich würde das hier nicht für bare Münze nehmen, aber wenn man die Daten mal bei Linkage eingibt und von einem 18er Ritzel hinten ausgeht, hat man beim Trance mit einem 32er Kettenblatt 159% Anti Squat und einem 28er 182%. Wie gesagt, alles Theorie, aber ich habe schon den Wechsel von 32 auf 30 gemerkt, die Federung versteift sich merkbar stärker, war mir persönlich besser gefällt.


----------



## sharky (19. Dezember 2014)

@sandro 
danke, das war verständlich! zumindest, wenn du richtig interpretierst, was man uns sagen will 
passt aber IMHO trotzdem nicht ganz mit dem "reinen" 1x11 rahmen. auch mit 1x11 kann man ja diverse KB größen fahren und hat den unterschiedlichen effekt dann ja genau so, als wenn man bei 2x vorne zw. verschieden großen KB schaltet. egal. grau ist alle theorie


----------



## pete87 (19. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir bitte einer das DämpferEinbaumaß von Trance 14/15 sagen?


----------



## rmaurer (20. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> passt aber IMHO trotzdem nicht ganz mit dem "reinen" 1x11 rahmen. auch mit 1x11 kann man ja diverse KB größen fahren und hat den unterschiedlichen effekt dann ja genau so, als wenn man bei 2x vorne zw. verschieden großen KB schaltet. egal. grau ist alle theorie




du übersiehst hier etwas. Im Gegensatz zu einer 1x11 Schaltung fährst du bei einer 2x10/3x10 Schaltung ja je nach Steigung des Geländes auf einem unterschiedlich großen Kettenblatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (20. Dezember 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer das DämpferEinbaumaß von Trance 14/15 sagen?


Ich meine das es 200x51 sind. Bin mir aber nicht 100% ig sicher. Frag einfach mal bei Giant Deutschland nach. Die antworten in der Regel recht schnell.


----------



## bummel42 (20. Dezember 2014)

pete87 schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte einer das DämpferEinbaumaß von Trance 14/15 sagen?


200x51


----------



## pete87 (20. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Infos^^


----------



## heistob (23. Dezember 2014)

Passt eigentlich ein 2.4 hinterreifen in den rahmen oder wird das schon eng?


----------



## JensRunge (23. Dezember 2014)

Bei 2,35 Rock razor ist noch reichlich platz


----------



## xlacherx (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab aktuell nen 2,35er hans dampf drauf. Passt auch ohne Probleme. Was für nen Reifen willst in 2.4 drauf machen? Wenns n maxxis ist, geht das ohne Probleme


----------



## heistob (23. Dezember 2014)

Conti trial king wollt ich drauf machen


----------



## xlacherx (23. Dezember 2014)

Sollte auf jeden Fall passen. Schwalbe fällt am breitesten aus.


----------



## Erroll (23. Dezember 2014)

Trail king 2.4? Das ist schon ein sehr balloniger reifen! Da könnte es evtl Probleme geben. Vergleich doch mal schwalbe 2.35 und trail king 2.4 in der reifenbreiten datenbank.


----------



## sharky (23. Dezember 2014)

conti baut breiter als schwalbe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (23. Dezember 2014)

Conti Rubberqueen/Trail King 2,4: Breite 63 mm, Höhe: 61 mm
Hans Dampf 2,35: Breite: 58 mm, Höhe: 54 mm.
Beide in 26 und auf einer ZTR Flow Felge.

Der 2,4er Trailking hat schon ordentlich Volumen.


----------



## chezjaques (23. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht ein nettes günstiges Federgabel-Update für ein Giant Trance 1 oder 2:
Verkaufe Fox 32 CTD 650B 2014 140mm Performance Series (Absenkbar auf ca 110/120mm) mit Overdrive 2 inklusive Steuersatz
aus einem Trance Advanced 2014. Habe bei Interesse auch noch einen schönen 70mm Giant Vorbau.

Ist hier im Bikemarkt zu finden 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/513561-fox-float-32-ctd-650b-2014-140mm-mit-steuersatz


----------



## sharky (23. Dezember 2014)

Erroll schrieb:


> Conti Rubberqueen/Trail King 2,4: Breite 63 mm, Höhe: 61 mm
> Hans Dampf 2,35: Breite: 58 mm, Höhe: 54 mm..


ah... die sind ja auch nominell unterschiedlich breit  mein 2.35er hans hat 60mm. auch gut


----------



## Erroll (23. Dezember 2014)

Kommt ja auch immer ein bisschen auf die Felge an. Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt. Ab Januar gehöre ich wohl auch vorübergehend zu den Trance Fahrern. Werd wohl Hans Dampf und Magic Marry mal testen.


----------



## Ironass (24. Dezember 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also falls es noch einen Interessieren sollte ;-)
> Das Trance 2 hat ja hinten eine 5mm Achse verbaut. Wenn man auf 12mm umbauen möchte, braucht man eine neuen Achse, ein neues Schaltauge und einen neuen Einsatz für die "Bremsseite".
> Das alles kann man über einen Giant Händler kaufen.
> 
> mfg



Nehme ich dann die 12x100? Und die Nabe?


----------



## xlacherx (24. Dezember 2014)

Ironass schrieb:


> Nehme ich dann die 12x100? Und die Nabe?


Das weiß ich noch net  bestellt mir alles mein Händler ;-)


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2014)

Ironass schrieb:


> Nehme ich dann die 12x100? Und die Nabe?


12x100 was? welches teil? 

macht keine wissenschaft drauß. wenn man auf 12mm achse umbauen will, einfach die beiden ausfaller beim giant händler kaufen und einbauen. die passende achse gleich dazu. neben der original giant, die von DT ist und sehr gut funktioniert, passt auch die von reverse. die knackt, zumindest bei mir, aber gern mal. daher: original vorziehen. die nabe hat dann 142x12. einbauen. spaß haben.


----------



## Ironass (25. Dezember 2014)

Also. Die Enden. Achse 142x12. Nabe neu oder wird die umgebaut?


----------



## spyro-1 (25. Dezember 2014)

sharky schrieb:


> du wirst das ggf. nie so fest bekommen, als dass die kräfte vom einfedern nicht die hülle bewegen. daher würde ich ein "opfer" zwischen hülle und rahmen machen. wie schöppi schon vorschlug. entweder so ein rahmenschutz wie man ihn um schalthüllen am steuerrohr macht. aus gummi. oder eben eine röhrchen oder so. oder den rahmen abkleben und dann festkabelbindern. dann hast verschleißtechnisch ruhe


Ich werde den Zug mal anders verlegen. Eventuell geht das sogar besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spyro-1 (25. Dezember 2014)

So meine lieben da habe ich noch ne kleine Frage. 
Ich würde gerne meine RockShox Recon Silver 29" Gabel umbauen auf eine Fernbedienung am Lenker. 
Muss ich speziell dafür was suchen oder passen da auch die Einsätze von anderen Giebeln ?? 

Schicke Feiertage wünsche ich euch noch.


----------



## IEpoxI (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu in der Community und habe mich bei euch registriert da ich mir ein Giant Trance 2 LTD gegönnt habe vom freundlichen Händler um die Ecke .

An sich find ich das Trance sehr gelungen, aber ab und zu denke ich über eine stärkere Bremse nach, da mir bei steileren Abfahrten doch auffällt das die Bremskraft schwindet. 

Habt ihr einen Tip für eine gute Alternative? Bin leider schon etwas raus aus der Zeit des Radelns und habe jetzt wieder angefangen, daher weiß ich momentan nicht so richtig was auf dem Markt Rang und Namen hat. 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## Pigeon (28. Dezember 2014)

Shimabo Slx geht billig her und is super. Xt gleich gut kostet nur mehr


----------



## IEpoxI (28. Dezember 2014)

Ein Kollege hatte mir auch die XT schon empfohlen. Habe auch viel von der Saint gehört, welche wohl auch ordentlich sein soll. 

Das Trance kommt ja schon mit 180er Scheiben daher. Kann man da bedenkenlos einfach nur das Bremssystem wechseln oder sollte man besser auch die Scheiben zum passenden System mit tauschen?


----------



## Ironass (28. Dezember 2014)

Habe die Zee im Angebot für 180 bei Brügelmann gekauft. Alles super


----------



## IEpoxI (28. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich auch im Auge gehabt. Was ist eigentlich aus der Ikone Magura geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (28. Dezember 2014)

Die Zee habe ich erst mit Standardscheiben gefahren. Hat gereicht. Dann wegem Aussehen xt 203/180 geholt.


----------



## spyro-1 (28. Dezember 2014)

IEpoxI schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bin neu in der Community und habe mich bei euch registriert da ich mir ein Giant Trance 2 LTD gegönnt habe vom freundlichen Händler um die Ecke .
> 
> ...


Hi. 
Mach ne größere Scheibe drauf. Hast bestimmt ne 160 oder ne 180 er drauf. Mach ne 200 er das geht auch meist super. 
LG Sascha


----------



## Ironass (28. Dezember 2014)

Original sind vorne und hinten 180 drauf.


----------



## spyro-1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Was wiegst du ca. ??


----------



## Ironass (28. Dezember 2014)

Meinste mich? Schau Signatur


----------



## hnx (28. Dezember 2014)

IEpoxI schrieb:


> Hab ich auch im Auge gehabt. Was ist eigentlich aus der Ikone Magura geworden?


Magura hat ein paar Modelljahre lang geschlafen und magere Bremsen abgeliefert. Die aktuellen MT Serien (MY14+) sollen allerdings wieder besser sein.


----------



## IEpoxI (28. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell wiege ich ca. 70kg. Ja genau, hab vorne und hinten 180er Scheiben. Hayes ist auch nicht mehr sehr populär oder? Wie die Zeiten sich ändern .

Habe mich mal in Onlineshops schlau gemacht. Bei bikeunit.de gibts die XT schon recht günstig, ich denke ich werde erstmal nur die Sättel wechseln und schauen wie gut das klappt. Notfalls werden dann noch die Scheiben gewechselt


----------



## sharky (29. Dezember 2014)

und was versprichst du dir von XT sätteln? abgesehen davon, dass du überproportional viel geld dafür ausgibst und das gesuppe beim umbau hast. die XT ankert auch nicht besser als die SLX. die XT ist etwas aufgehübscht und hat etwas mehr schnickschnack. aber von der bremsleistung her lohnt der umstiegt nicht. schon garnicht, wenn man die hebel belässt


----------



## IEpoxI (30. Dezember 2014)

Aktuell ist ja auch keine SLX dran, oder irre ich mich gerade? Der Umbau würde sich dann ja auch auf die Sättel sowie die Hebel beziehen, also gleich komplett im Set. Jedoch will ich noch die aktuellen Scheiben dran lassen, da diese noch gut im Schuss sind. 

Beste Grüße und guten Rutsch!


----------



## sharky (30. Dezember 2014)

ah... hatte es falsch in erinnerung... dachte, da wäre die SLX dran. aber die verbauen da tatsächlich nur eine 447er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IEpoxI (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja genau, was ist das für eine Serie? Ich hab die noch nie Gehört von Shimano ....gut bin ja auch schon ewig nicht mehr biken gewesen


----------



## Ironass (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube das ist unterste Einstiegsklasse.


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2014)

ja. dunter kommen dann anker und halteseile. und das an einem rad in der klasse. wenn es wenigstens eine deore wäre...


----------



## JensRunge (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde trotzdem vorne ne 200 er Scheibe einbauen. Bei bikediscount gibt's die komplette yt zur Zeit für 130€ plus 200 Scheibe icetec sind es 180€ ( inkl. Adapter) und dann ist Ruhe und du hast bremsepower genug.


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2014)

180€ pro bremse oder komplett VR+HR incl. scheibe?


----------



## Erroll (31. Dezember 2014)

Ebenso bei Bikediscount gibts die Slx Bremse (M675-B) als Set, ohne Scheibe für 99€ im Angebot. Günstiger hab ich die noch nirgends gesehen. Hab kurz gezuckt, aber am 2015er Trance ltd haben sie wenigstens wieder eine Deore verbaut. Die soll ja gar nicht so übel sein. Hätte ich aber auch eine 447 am Rad, würde ich die Slx kaufen. Scheiben und Adapter kannst du ja noch weiter verwenden.


----------



## holk (31. Dezember 2014)

Hatte auch mit der SLX für mein Trance geliebäugelt, Preisleitsung unschlagbar mMn. Konnte dann aber n super Schnapp machen und hab die Zee genommen. 
200km später bereue ich noch nichts. Scheiben hab ich bei 180 belassen. Reicht für meine ~75kg + Bike zumindest hier im Bergischen.


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2014)

200km sind ja noch nicht viel...  fürs bergische sollte aber auch eine CC bremse reichen. was muss man sonst in den alpen nehmen?


----------



## holk (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass sich das in den nächsten 1000 km ändert. Kann ich aber halt noch nix zu sagen 

Nach ner ausgiebigen Testrunde hat mich halt vor allem die Dosierbarkeit begeistert. Während der Unterschied eben dieser Dosierbarkeit zwischen meiner vorherigen Deore und der SLX für mich eher nicht so groß ausfiel. 
Klar reicht ne SLX für beinahe alles was man so "im Alltag" fährt.. aber ich war jung und hatte das Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spyro-1 (2. Januar 2015)

spyro-1 schrieb:


> So meine lieben da habe ich noch ne kleine Frage.
> Ich würde gerne meine RockShox Recon Silver 29" Gabel umbauen auf eine Fernbedienung am Lenker.
> Muss ich speziell dafür was suchen oder passen da auch die Einsätze von anderen Giebeln ??
> 
> Schicke Feiertage wünsche ich euch noch.


Hat niemand Ahnung was da alles passt ??


----------



## hnx (2. Januar 2015)

Denke mal mit der 00.4318.002.000 gehts auf jeden Fall.


----------



## spyro-1 (2. Januar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Denke mal mit der 00.4318.002.000 gehts auf jeden Fall.


Danke. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die komplette Kartusche mit getauscht werden muss. Oder ??


----------



## hnx (2. Januar 2015)

spyro-1 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die komplette Kartusche mit getauscht werden muss. Oder ??


Genau, ist ein Set mit allem. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass dies auch die günstigste Alternative ist, der Hebel alleine kostet sonst schon ca. 35€ und du müsstet dann auch noch den TK Knopf umbauen.


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2015)

das ist keine kartusche. da hatten wir in einem lyrik thread grade eine lustige diskussion zu  eine kartusche ist ka ein in sich geschlossenes system. wie z.B. die FIT oder charger dämpfung. das ist nur die druckstufeneinheit. du schraubst bei dir einfach mit einem 24er schlüssel die vorhandene raus (vorsicht, tropft) und die neue dran. dann den poploc dran und fertig. die verlinkte teilenummer von hnx passt


----------



## Ironass (7. Januar 2015)

Kann ich ohne Probleme das Zee oder Saint - Schaltwerk verbauen. Will nen kürzeren Käfig. Muss dann die Kette gekürzt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (7. Januar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Kann ich ohne Probleme das Zee oder Saint - Schaltwerk verbauen. Will nen kürzeren Käfig. Muss dann die Kette gekürzt werden?


Was fährst du denn im Augenblick? Wenn nicht 1x10, dann gehen die Schaltwerke nicht.


----------



## Ironass (7. Januar 2015)

Normal 2-10


----------



## hnx (7. Januar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Normal 2-10


Dafür reicht die Kapazität der genannten Schaltwerke nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (7. Januar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Kann ich ohne Probleme das Zee oder Saint - Schaltwerk verbauen. *Will nen kürzeren Käfig.* Muss dann die Kette gekürzt werden?



Warum?


----------



## Ironass (7. Januar 2015)

Ganz ehrlich? Nur so . Fände ich schicker.


----------



## _Falke_ (8. Januar 2015)

Erledigt.


----------



## Ironass (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo.
mein Bike hat jetzt 500km runter. Ist die Gabel da schon eingefahren? Hab ja kaum Ahnung, aber das Losbrechmoment ist wie mit ne Radiergummi.  Normal bei Evolution? Merke ich bei der Performance deutliche Besserung?
kann ich an meinem Bike auch ne Fox Factory 34 Talas 160/130 fahren?


----------



## hnx (10. Januar 2015)

Ja ist leider normal in unserem Gewichtsbereich, dass sich die Fox Evo 32 nicht 100% richtig einstellen lässt. Entweder spricht die Gabel gut an oder hat ausreichend Endprogression. Im Augenblick weiss ich nicht, obs vielleicht Volumenspacer für die Gabel gibt, die würden helfen. Der Ghetto-Fix wäre mehr Öl in die Luftkammer.
Ob eine Performance dir mehr bringt hängt davon ab, ob die mit oder ohne FIT Kartusche kommt. 
Die 34er Talas ist halt 2cm höher, also verändert sich die Geometrie ein bisschen, LW flacher, Tretlager höher, das Rad wird stabiler auf der Graden aber kippeliger in Kurven. Sitzwinkel flacher, Radstand und das eff OR länger.


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Hallo.
> mein Bike hat jetzt 500km runter. Ist die Gabel da schon eingefahren? Hab ja kaum Ahnung, aber das Losbrechmoment ist wie mit ne Radiergummi.  Normal bei Evolution? Merke ich bei der Performance deutliche Besserung?
> kann ich an meinem Bike auch ne Fox Factory 34 Talas 160/130 fahren?


bevor du die gabel austauschst, versuch es doch einfach mal mit einem ölservice. oft fehlt nur öl und fett an den abstreifern


----------



## Erroll (11. Januar 2015)

So weit ich weiß kann man die Evolution serie nicht groß abschmieren, da die dämpfung im offenen ölbad sitzt. Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren, falls ich irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2015)

du irrst. und zwar gewaltig. die dämpfung ist das geringste problem. die tauchrohre sind es. die muss man abziehen, die abstreifer fetten und die tauchrohre dann mit vernünftigem öl versehen. an die dämpfung langt man dabei nicht ran.


----------



## Erroll (11. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich meinte nicht, dass die Dämpfung das Problem ist. Ich bin bis eben nur davon ausgegangen, dass bei den Evolution Modellen (open bath) die Dämpfung eben offen im Tauchrohr stattfindet und dir das Dämpfungsöl beim abziehen der Tauchrohre über die Finger läuft. Wie ich aber gerade in einem Video sehen konnte ist dem nicht so. Es befindet sich zwar auch keine geschlossene Kartusche (Fit) im Standrohr, aber das System ist nach unten nicht offen, wie von mir vermutet. Es ist nur einfach eine einfachere Dämpfung. Demnach gebe ich dir natürlich recht. Tauchrohre abziehen, Abstreifer schmieren und ordentliches Schmieröl einfüllen dürfte bei der RL auch kein Problem sein.

Edit: Falls es jemand interessiert, hier wird der Unterschied ganz gut erklärt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fox-open-cartridge.634231/#post-10596305


----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2015)

korrekt. open bath dämpfung ist trotzdem nur im standrohr, das nach unten zum tauchrohr durch einen dichtkopf abgetrennt ist. daher suppt das dämpfungsöl nicht nach unten raus, wenn man die tauchrohre zum schmieren der gabel abzieht


----------



## Erroll (11. Januar 2015)

Das war mir eben nicht ganz klar. Ich hatte von Fox nur das Open bath von früher noch im Kopf, wo das Öl von unten angesaugt wurde und eben im Casting stand. Dann kann ich meiner 32 Evolution am Di ja auch gleich mal nen Service verpassen... Das open bath hat mich bis jetzt davon abgehalten. Danke fürs aufklären!


----------



## kallelange (12. Januar 2015)

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Trance X 29er. Leider finde ich keins in XL, nur in L gibt es einige. Was meint Ihr, geht das bei 1,95 Körpergröße,  96 Schrittlänge?


----------



## schoeppi (12. Januar 2015)

kallelange schrieb:


> Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Trance X 29er. Leider finde ich keins in XL, nur in L gibt es einige. Was meint Ihr, geht das bei 1,95 Körpergröße,  96 Schrittlänge?



Nein, geht absolut nicht.

Welches Modell suchst du denn?


----------



## kallelange (12. Januar 2015)

Ich suche ein Giant Trance X 29er 1, Modelljahr wird dann wohl 2013 oder 2014 sein.


----------



## JensRunge (12. Januar 2015)

Hat einer ne Ahnung ob man ne ks  reverb sattelstütze mit 150 mm komplett reinstecken kann?? Also ca 280 mm ins sattelrohr.


----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2015)

So, heute sind meine roval laufräder gekommen. Am Heck habe ich jetzt auch auf die 12mm Achse umgerüstet. 
Allein schon vom Gewicht her hat es sich gelohnt!  
Gewicht OEM Laufrad hinten inkl Kassette 





Gewicht Roval inkl XT Kassette 




Vorderrad OEM 




Vorderrad Roval 




Allein schon vom Gewicht her hat es sich gelohnt! 
Die Reifen sitzen auch viel Straffer und lassen viel leichter aufpumpen (tubeless) 
Laufen tun die Dinger wie Rennrad laufräder 
Mfg

EDIT 

hier mal noch ein (schlechtes) Bild zum Vergleich der beiden Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (13. Januar 2015)

bin gerade dabei den dritten Händler zu belästigen ob er mir nicht den Umbaukit besorgen kann., Roval Traverse tip top. Bin noch auf der Suche nach passendem Laufrad


----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2015)

Welches Umbau Kit? Für die 12mm Achse?


----------



## Pigeon (13. Januar 2015)

Ja


----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2015)

Also mein Händler konnte das ohne Probleme besorgen. Der verkauft ja Giant


----------



## chezjaques (13. Januar 2015)

Sind das die Royal Fattie 650B in Alu?


----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2015)

Jop. Kosten Liste 499€ bei der carbon variable kannst ne 1 vorne hin setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chezjaques (13. Januar 2015)

Cooler LRS - hast Du noch ein Foto von der Seite. Wie sind die Decals? Sind die ablösbar?


----------



## xlacherx (13. Januar 2015)

Mach ich die Tage. Die sind recht dunkel. Kann man aber nicht abmachen, da sie lackiert sind


----------



## xlacherx (14. Januar 2015)

Hier mal zwei Handy Bilder die ich auf die schnelle gemacht hab


----------



## sharky (14. Januar 2015)

dein sattel ist aber arg weit vorne


----------



## JensRunge (14. Januar 2015)

Kann mal bitte einer die sattelrohreinTecktiefe messen??? Hatte weiter oben schonmal gefragt.


----------



## xlacherx (14. Januar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> dein sattel ist aber arg weit vorne


Naja, so finde ich es am angenehmsten zu fahren


----------



## Erroll (14. Januar 2015)

JensRunge schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte einer die sattelrohreinTecktiefe messen??? Hatte weiter oben schonmal gefragt.


Du hast aber nie erwähnt um welchen Rahmen und welche Rahmengröße es sich bei dir handelt. Ich habe den 2015er Rahmen und kann die 380er Reverb nicht komplett im S Rahmen versenken.


----------



## JensRunge (14. Januar 2015)

Sry gr L


----------



## Ironass (15. Januar 2015)

Also ob die 380er Stealth komplett im 2014er L verschwindet würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## xlacherx (15. Januar 2015)

warum nehmt ihr dann nicht einfach ne kürzere?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (15. Januar 2015)

Wenn das 15er SX und das 14er Trance das gleiche Sitzrohr haben dann passt zumindest die 400/100 Contact Switch SL komplett in dieses.


----------



## sharky (15. Januar 2015)

SX und das "normale" sind eh der selbe rahmen und zwischen 14 und 15 gab es auch keine änderung...


----------



## xlacherx (15. Januar 2015)

Doch, die farben


----------



## Ironass (16. Januar 2015)

Doch OD2 is wech, oder?


----------



## xlacherx (16. Januar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Also ob die 380er Stealth komplett im 2014er L verschwindet würde mich auch interessieren.



Ich hab grad mal nachgeschaut. Ich hab die "normale" Reverb in 380*30.9 mit 1250mm Hub im 2014er L Rahmen verbaut. Wenn ich mich noch recht errinnere hat die ab wer verbaute Stütze 375mm.
Sollte mit der Steath eigentlich gehn.

Zum OD2 - Ich kann jetzt auf der HP nichts finden. Die Rahmen werden aber wenn dann eh identisch sein. Ist halt im Steuersatz oben ein anderes Lager drin. 

mfg


----------



## hnx (16. Januar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Doch OD2 is wech, oder?


Od2 ist nur ein Steuersatzmaß, das den Gabelschaft und Vorbau beeinflusst, der Rahmen ist davon nicht betroffen.


----------



## sharky (16. Januar 2015)

OD2 ist genau gesagt das steuersatzINNENmaß am gabelschaft, der außendurchmesser ist mit 44mm bei OD2 und "normal" tapered gleich


----------



## Erroll (16. Januar 2015)

Ich reihe mich hier mal ein. Quasi frisch vom Montageständer. Morgen erste richtige Testfahrt. Soweit fühlt sich aber alles ganz brauchbar an.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Januar 2015)

Schick! 
Erste Maßnahme waren die Reifen oder oder die kompletten Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (16. Januar 2015)

Laufräder, Sattel, Lenker und Reverb sind bereits vorhandene Teile vom anderen, eigentlich geplantem Rad. Habe ich nur übernommen, da das Trance wieder verkauft wird, sobald das andere lieferbar ist. So ist der originale LRS des Trance ungefahren und neu beim Verkauf.


----------



## Ironass (16. Januar 2015)

Endlich Geschenke bekommen.


----------



## hnx (17. Januar 2015)

Sind das Schaltaugen im 3er Pack?


----------



## xlacherx (17. Januar 2015)

Nein, umbaukit auch 12mm Achse


----------



## fantozzi (17. Januar 2015)

Ist im Giant Trance 2 LTD Modell 2014 eine Float 2013 oder 2014 verbaut? Also sind bereits die "neuen" Dämpfer-Kartuschen 2014 verbaut?


----------



## Lutsch (20. Januar 2015)

Habt ihr auch das Problem, dass die Kette am Trance (24-38 Kurbel) auf dem kleinen Blatt andauernd an den Umwerfer kommt? Damit meine ich nicht die seitlichen Bleche, sondern das kleine horizontale, welches die seitlichen verbindet. Kleinste Unebenheit und kein Zug auf der Kette wird mit einem schönen Pling belohnt. Umwerfer steht richtig, ca 3mm Luft zum großen Blatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (20. Januar 2015)

Ist mir bis heute nichts aufgefallen...


----------



## Erroll (20. Januar 2015)

Kann ich auch nicht bestätigen. Mein antrieb ist wunderbar leise. Auf manchen blattkombinationen schleift bei mir die kette auch an dem verbindungsblech von dem du sprichst. Aber nur wenn ich nicht auf dem rad bin. Steht das rad im sag hör ich gar nichts.


----------



## Ironass (23. Januar 2015)

Welchen stabilen Lrs könnt ihr den empfehlen? Gewicht (fast) Nebensache. Jemand Erfahrung mit Veltec oder Bontrager?


----------



## hnx (23. Januar 2015)

Bontrager Laufräder sind 1A. Die Günstigen sind aber nicht leicht.

Den am Trance SX verbauten P-AM-2 finde ich gar nicht übel, ca. 1900g (aus dem Gewicht der kompletten LR gemessen minus Werte hier aus der Gewichts-DB) und stabil ohne Ende plus TLR.

Für den Preis der günstigen Bontrager kannst du dir auch schon einen Einsteigersatz ala Funworks basteln lassen oder wenn du das Risiko des Aufbaus (und eventuelles Nachbearbeiten) bei Action Sports eingehen willst, dann auch Funworks XL Felgen auf DT Swiss 350 Naben. Bissl teurer kommen z.B. Speci Roval Traverse, ebenfalls mit DT Swiss 350 Innenleben. Ab der Preisklasse kannst du dann auch schon bei Laufradbauern anfragen.


----------



## Ironass (23. Januar 2015)

Also neue Bontrager elite Duster  für 200 sind ok?


----------



## hnx (23. Januar 2015)

Das Gewicht schätze ich auf über 2150gr bei 23mm Maulweite. Wäre MIR im Anbetracht dessen, dass wir über einen LRS für ein Trance reden zu schwer. Auf der anderen Seite wirds auch schwer da außerhalb von irgendwelchen Ausverkäufen was leichteres zu finden. Wäre für mich ein guter Winter-LRS.


----------



## Ironass (23. Januar 2015)

Sind die den "besser/stabiler" als die Originalen?


----------



## hnx (23. Januar 2015)

Keine Ahnung, kenne die Daten von den an deinem Rad verbauten Laufrädern nicht. Wäre aber schlecht, wenn die Bontrager nicht stabiler wären.


----------



## Ironass (23. Januar 2015)

Hab ja das 2 Ltd 2014. Welche da drauf sind weiss ich auch grad nicht.


----------



## hnx (23. Januar 2015)

*Felgen* GIANT S-XC Laufrad-Satz, 22mm Alu-Felge, 19-584
*Naben (v/h)* GIANT by Formula S-XC Elite, 15mm-Steckachse / DT Swiss RWS 5x135mm
*Speichen* Niro 2.0 schwarz, 32/32 Speichen

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.2.ltd/16532/70636/#specifications


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (23. Januar 2015)

Jaaa. Genau. 
Trotzdem weiß ich nicht wie gut oder schlecht die sind. Haben aber noch keine Achten.


----------



## Erroll (23. Januar 2015)

Die Frage ist wie viel du wiegst und was du mit dem Lrs anstellen willst. Mir wären die Bontrager zu schwer. Wenn du allerdings 120 kg hast und nicht immer die Linie triffst ist das was anderes. Ich würde was in der Richtung Amride nehmen. Gibts bei Actionsports mit Funworks Naben für 300 € im Angebot. 
http://www.actionsports.de/de/fun-works-4way-pro-amride-25-laufradsatz-650b-1840g-4287
Die Felgen an sich hält ziemlich viel aus, geht tubeless und die Naben sind auf alle gängigen Achsstandarts umrüstbar. So schlecht wie immer getan wird, sind die Lrs von Actionsports nicht. Ich bin lange den Vorgänger mit 3way und Flow gefahren. Außer ab und zu mal nachzentrieren hatte ich absolut keinen Ärger. Der Lrs läuft jetzt beim Kollegen im Dirt/Streetbike und das auch ohne zu mucken.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Januar 2015)

hab ich es überlesen oder hast du noch nicht gesagt, wieviel du ausgeben willst? 

Also wie hier manche wissen, hab ich den Travese seit kurzem drin. kostet liste 499€. Dazu brauchst du am Trance 2 (wenn du auf die 12mm Achse umrüsten willst) noch die anderen Ausfallenden (ca 30€) und eine neue Achse (ca 40-50€) 

Also was ich bis her beurteilen kann, ist super! Tubeless Ready Reifen Montage ist damit Kinder leicht! Bei dem Giant LRS war das immer so ein geficke... damit ist dass gleich erledigt. 
Laufen tun die Dinger wie sau... Und Stabl + breit sind sie natürlich auch! 

Ich hab damit über 500g gespart. 

mfg


----------



## hnx (23. Januar 2015)

Hast noch irgendwelche Prozente auf die Traverse bekommen? Habe die auch auf dem Schirm für den Sommer eventuell. Brauche allerdings noch den XD-Freilauf, der mit 100€ zu Buche schlägt, da bin ich dann bei 600€ und da kann ich mir schon was Feines vom Laufradbauer holen.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Januar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Hast noch irgendwelche Prozente auf die Traverse bekommen? Habe die auch auf dem Schirm für den Sommer eventuell. Brauche allerdings noch den XD-Freilauf, der mit 100€ zu Buche schlägt, da bin ich dann bei 600€ und da kann ich mir schon was Feines vom Laufradbauer holen.



jop hab sie bei meinem Händler günstiger bekommen. Da hab ich schonmal gearbeitet und kaufe da auch seit über 10 Jahren. ;-)


----------



## Pigeon (24. Januar 2015)




----------



## Pigeon (24. Januar 2015)

Bei mir wirds jetzt nach dem Umbau Hope Naben und Spank subrosa


----------



## xlacherx (24. Januar 2015)

Sagt mal, ist es bei euch manchem auch so, dass sie beim ausbau vom HR das Schaltauge verdreht, und man dann die Achse fast nicht mehr rein bekommt, bzw man das Schaltauge dann in die richtige Position drehen muss


----------



## Erroll (24. Januar 2015)

Da stimmt was nicht bei dir. Dein schaltauge sollte sich nicht von selbst verdrehen. Bei mir sitzt das alles fest und aus- und einbau des hinterrades geht kinderleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (24. Januar 2015)

das verdreht sie halt nur, wenn ich das rad im Montageständer hab, und das Rad nacht unten raus zieh.


----------



## sharky (24. Januar 2015)

beim alu ist mir das noch nicht passiert. aber beim advanced hatt ich das auch schon. das ding ist ja nur mit dieser mini schraube befestigt. und da dreht es sich dann recht leicht. dauerte etwas bis ich raus hatte, was sache ist. aber wenn man drauf achtet, isses nicht schlimm


----------



## xlacherx (24. Januar 2015)

Ja klar ist net schlimm, nervt aber  die Mini schraube ist halt echt kacke.. So richtig festknallen kann man die ja nicht, da man sie sonst rund dreht


----------



## Chris_076 (26. Januar 2015)

Hi, würd mir gern für mein 2014er Trance SX Reservespeichen auf Lager legen.....just in case...
Nur findet sich irgendwie nirgends eine Spezifikation mit Speichenlängen vom P-TRX1 27.5 Laufradsatz.
Die Speichen sollten wohl DT-Swiss Aerolite Straightpull sein.
Hat zufällig wer die Speichenlängen bei der Hand ?

Dankeschön !

/Chris


----------



## Ironass (26. Januar 2015)

Welches Ritzelpaket ist auf dem 2er. Finde das nicht 11-?


----------



## hnx (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn du die Antwort nirgends im Netz findest. Die jeweilige Zähneanzahl steht auch auf dem Ritzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (26. Januar 2015)

Mist. Muss ich doch in die Garage.


----------



## hnx (26. Januar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Mist. Muss ich doch in die Garage.


Nimm ne Lupe und Taschenlampe mit. Ist nämlich sehr klein.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Januar 2015)

11-36 das größte was du von shimano bekommst. 

Heute ist endlich meine c-guide angekommen


----------



## active-bikes (28. Januar 2015)

Hab heute ein Vergleichsvideo hochgeladen. In dem ich unter Anderem ein 2015er Trance SX mit nem Reign1 und 2 Santas verglichen habe.
Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen...


----------



## Erroll (28. Januar 2015)

Nettes Video. Aber, Achtung, Klugschiss...! Das Trance SX hat einen 66° Lenkwinkel. Nicht 67° wie im Video erwähnt.


----------



## active-bikes (28. Januar 2015)

Stimmt, so stehts auf der Giantseite. Sind aber in echt 67°. Halt mal dein I-Phon dran ......


----------



## xlacherx (28. Januar 2015)

naja er wird schon etwas anderst sein, da das "normale" Trance ja "nur" 140mm hat.. das Advance hat ja 160. sind dann halt 66,5 grad


----------



## hnx (28. Januar 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> naja er wird schon etwas anderst sein, da das "normale" Trance ja "nur" 140mm hat.. das Advance hat ja 160. sind dann halt 66,5 grad


2cm sind aber 1° 
Ich messe an meinem SX 66°, was machen wir jetzt?


----------



## active-bikes (28. Januar 2015)

Also Jungs... hab nochmal gemessen. Beim Trance 2 kamen bei mir knapp über 67° raus und beim SX etwas über 66°. Asche über mein Haupt


----------



## Erroll (28. Januar 2015)

Lag bestimmt am iphone. ;-p. Mir ist es nur aufgefallen, weil ich mich gerade mit den geodaten beschäftigt hatte. Bei mir steckt jetzt auch eine 160er pike drin. Konnte aber auf grund des wetters und zeitmangel noch nicht richtig testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (28. Januar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> 2cm sind aber 1°
> Ich messe an meinem SX 66°, was machen wir jetzt?



am besten lässt du vorn etwas luft aus dem reifen raus, dann sollte der winkel etwas steiler werden


----------



## Tenderoni (28. Januar 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Lag bestimmt am iphone. ;-p. Mir ist es nur aufgefallen, weil ich mich gerade mit den geodaten beschäftigt hatte. Bei mir steckt jetzt auch eine 160er pike drin. Konnte aber auf grund des wetters und zeitmangel noch nicht richtig testen.


Hast eventl. ein Bild? Wenn du dir jetzt noch einen anständigen Dämpfer verbaust, kannst du dir das "Mehrgewicht" zum Reign sparen .


----------



## Erroll (28. Januar 2015)

Ganz ehrlich..... der float ist bereits im bikemarkt. ;-) mal sehen. Das reign kommt definitiv irgendwann. Die frage ist nur wann und bis dahin "muss" ich es ja mit dem trance aushalten. Bild reiche ich nach wenn ich damit mal richtig unterwegs war. Evtl schaffe ich es am Wochenende.


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> ... bis dahin "muss" ich es ja mit dem trance aushalten


du bist schon ein armer hund. du hast wirklich mein vollstes mitleid!


----------



## xlacherx (28. Januar 2015)

active-bikes schrieb:


> Hab heute ein Vergleichsvideo hochgeladen. In dem ich unter Anderem ein 2015er Trance SX mit nem Reign1 und 2 Santas verglichen habe.
> Könnt ihr euch ja mal anschauen...



Dein Video sagt mir (dass was ich mir schon gedacht habe), dass ich mit meinem Trance sehr gut bedient bin. Vllt iwann mal ne neue Gabel und eventell neuen Dämpfer und gut is. 

Wenn einer mal ne Pike herschenken will, darf er sich gern bei mir melden 


mfg


----------



## ynnkhfmn (1. Februar 2015)

Überlege auch das Trance 4 nach meinem Geschmack aufzubauen. 

Rock Shox Revolution oder Pike in 150mm - Overdrive im Trance ist ja wie bei den anderen Modellen von Giant Tapered
Rock Shox Monarch RT3 in 200/51 mit M/M Tune

Fährt jemand die Guide mit 180/180mm und kann im Vergleich zur X0 Trail oder Code R berichten? 

Korrigiert mich, wenn mein Wissen falsch ist


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2015)

trance 4 umbauen lohnt IMHO nicht. der dämpfer ist recht einfacher natur. wenn du den, konsequenter weise, auch tauschst, kannst auch gleich das nächst bessere nehmen. eine revelation würde ich auch nicht nehmen. wenn dann die pike. die rvln. wiegt nur 60g weniger, ist aber deutlich weniger steif und die dämpfung ist bedeutend schlechter. die x.o trail würd ich nehmen, wenn ich sie sehr günstig bekomme. ansonsten die guide. weniger wegen der bremskraft. sättel sind ja gleich. aber die guide hat den größeren AGB als die trail.


----------



## ynnkhfmn (2. Februar 2015)

Danke schonmal. 

Das Trance steht noch beim Händler und gehört schon so gut wie mir. Da das Trance nur mein zweites Rad sein wird, um damit die Waldautobahn, ein paar einfache Trails und ab und zu mal eine längere Strecke zu fahren, will ich hier natürlich besonder auf die Preis/Leistung schauen. Dazu gehört natürlich, das ich genau schaue ob zB. die Pike gegenüber einer Revelation wirklich sinn macht, im Bezug auf Einsatzweck und Preis.

Tendiere auch zur Trail, fahre sie am Downhill und bin vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2015)

wenn du auf P/L in relation zum einsatzzweck achtest, dann ist das trance das falsche rad. für den einsatzbereich würde ich mir ein HT holen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (2. Februar 2015)

@ynnkhfmn : Hab ich ja auch so gemacht. Wollte mir damals ein Rad aufbauen und hatte eigentlich nach einen Rahmen geschaut.
Sollte ein Transition Bandit werden, hab dann aber beim lokalen Händler das Giant gesehen und das lag als Komplettrad vom Preis unter dem des einzelnen Rahmen. 
Also ist es das Giant geworden,  hab dann nach und nach Teile getauscht, Original ist noch die untere Steuersatzschale und die eine Schaltzughülle .
Beim Trance 4 von 2014 kannst sogar die verbaute Suntour Epicon verkaufen, da Giant hier normales tapered verbaut hat. Den Rest legst du dir entweder beiseite für ein Stadtrad etc. oder schmeisst es weg, egal .
Die verbaute Revelation hab ich mir eingebaut da sie natürlich etwas weniger wiegt (als die Pike) und als ich das Rad aufgebaut habe gerade scheinbar alle eine Pike wollten und damit war die Rev. extrem günstig zu haben (ist eine orig. 130mm, hab den Airschaft getauscht zu 150mm FW).
Vorm Trance war ich nur auf Hardtail unterwegs mit einer verbauten Sektor, den Rahmen habe ich kleinbekommen die Sektor nicht.
Und für mich mach die Rev. bis jetzt keinen schlechteren Eindruck als die Sektor, bin mit der Gabel sehr zufrieden.  Fahre normale Mittelgebirgstouren, Flowtrails. Muss aber sagen bin noch nie eine Pike gefahren ( und sehe im Moment auch keinen Grund dazu ).


----------



## ynnkhfmn (2. Februar 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten. Sind ja zwei relativ unterschiedliche Meinungen.

Hatte mir eigentlich das Ziel gesetzt, das Rad so günstig wie möglich für meinen Einsatzzweck aufzubauen. Einfach aus dem Grund, weil ich in erster Linie auf dem DH'ler unterwegs bin, trotzdem aber ab und zu auch mal mit Freunden leichte Trails und Touren fahre. Ich werde wohl erstmal auf Revelation und Monarch umbauen und meine Entscheidung hoffentlich nicht bereuen


----------



## Ironass (2. Februar 2015)

Heute die Kassette auf die neuen Lr montiert und festgestellt, daß der Speichenschutz nicht mit drauf passt. Ausserdem gehen Hans Dampf ganz schön spack druff. Da ich da noch in den Anfängen bin und mein Fahrstil eher nicht gut ist, ich aber auf 12mm umbauen wollte, habe ich mir die Bontrager neu für 170 inkl Versand geholt. Die rauch ich in dieser Saison auf.


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2015)

ynnkhfmn schrieb:


> Sind ja zwei relativ unterschiedliche Meinungen.


naja, die eine klingt als müsse sich jemand die eigene entscheidung zusammen mit dem tipp für dich rechtfertigen, die andere ist eine neutrale meinung von jemand, der beides fährt und sich selber nix rechtfertigen muss. für das, was du für das nicht umgebaute trance zahlst bekommst, kannst dir ein deutlich besseres HT zulegen mit dem du sicher nicht weniger spaß bei diesem einsatzbereich hast


----------



## Ironass (3. Februar 2015)

Ahhhhh. Wollte gerade das 12mm-Set einbauen. Die kleinen Schrauben nicht raud bekommen. Jetzt sind se rund


----------



## Deleted 329269 (3. Februar 2015)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> ^^ @NoNameBrand
> Ich hol mal das Bild auf die Seite
> 
> 
> ...


mm bei mir eingebaut, noch besser.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (3. Februar 2015)

Ab 2015 wird auch von giant ab werk m/m verbaut. Habe ich heute als antwort von giant deutschland erhalten.


----------



## Ironass (3. Februar 2015)

Frage an jemanden der das 12mm-Achsset eingebaut hat. Da ich die Schrauben jetzt wahrscheinlich ausbohren muss,  möchte ich vorher wissen ob der Rahmen da auch Gewinde hat.  Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen aber besser fragen.


----------



## sharky (4. Februar 2015)

welche schrauben meinst du denn? die mit denen das ausfallende in den rahmen geschraubt wird? da ist in der tat ein gewinde. wie soll denn sonst die schraube da vernünftig rein gehen?


----------



## Ironass (4. Februar 2015)

Die Schrauben mit dem Inbus. Das die neuen Achsaufnahmen Gewinde haben ist klar. Aber die Löcher im Rahmen?


----------



## Tenderoni (4. Februar 2015)

^^^ Im Rahmen wo die Adapter montiert werden sind keine Gewinde, nur normale Bohrlöcher. Die Adapter werden nur mit sich selber verschraubt.


----------



## Ironass (5. Februar 2015)

Soooooo, das ausbohren des Schraubenkopfes hat genügt. Danach konnte ich die alten Achsaufnahmen raus ziehen.
Neues Set und passende Dt Achse von Giant eingebaut. Achse normal angezogen,  so dass der Hebel nicht zum Astsammler wird.
Das Rad läuft jetzt aber gebremst. Muss sich die neue Achse mit Nabe erst einlaufen? Glaube nicht, dass ich das Ding zu fest gezogen habe.
Noch ne Noob-Frage am Rande: Wenn ich den Bremshebel bis zum Griff ziehen kann, muss die Bremse dann entlüftet werden? Das Rad bekomme ich schon zum blockieren.  Thx schon mal.


----------



## sharky (5. Februar 2015)

das HR sollte nicht schwer laufen. klingt als sei da was mit der nabe nicht in ordnung. 
bremshebel sollte so sein, dass der druckpunkt kommt, bevor der hebel am lenker ist
da du das ding noch blockieren kannst, geht die bremse wohl noch, aber nicht ideal
ich würde auf alle fälle mal entlüften


----------



## xlacherx (5. Februar 2015)

Könnte aber auch sein, dass man die bremse neu einstellen muss. War bei mir auch so, als ich auf die neuen laufräder umgebaut habe


----------



## hnx (6. Februar 2015)

Hat wer eine Liste, wo man die benötigte Anzahl an Lagern für den 14/15er Trance Rahmen sehen kann? Das pdf (Giant Bicycle Info MY14) welches mir von Giant geschickt wurde sagt nur welche Lager, aber nicht wie viele.

/EDIT: Für diejenigen die vielleicht auch danach suchen: (Info von Giant)
"Hallo XXX,
das Trance/SX hat Folgende Lager verbaut:
4x 6900RS
4x 6802 2RS
2x 6902 VRS
2x 698V-RS
Wir haben die Lager nicht einzeln, sondern nur als Kit mit Bolzen etc."

- Die VRS sind keine Standardlager. Gibt es z.B. von Enduro Bearings mit der Typenbezeichnung MAX (also 6902 MAX oder 698 MAX).


----------



## Evel Karnievel (9. Februar 2015)

Kurze Frage. Habe mein Trance ebenfalls auf die 12mm umgebaut. Die Ausfallenden sind montiert, der Laufradsatz fertig.
Welche Achse benötige ich? Die hat ein grobes Gewinde. Habe fälschlicherweise eine DT Swiss mit feinem Gewinde hier.
Wie lautet denn die genaue Bezeichnung? Gibt es diese überhaupt direkt bei DT oder muss ich über Giant ordern?

Edit: Habe eine Artikelnummer gefunden: 1529-GDTRWS-402
Gibt es etwas baugleiches bei DT oder muss es diese sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe die passende Achse von Giant mit bestellt.  30 EU


----------



## sharky (9. Februar 2015)

es gibt auch eine passende von reverse components


----------



## Evel Karnievel (9. Februar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich habe die passende Achse von Giant mit bestellt.  30 EU


 
Habe eben beim Giant Händler in der näheren Umgebung angefragt und das Teil gleich geordert.
Vielleicht sollte man manchmal gleich diesen Weg gehen und nicht so viel "googeln".


----------



## sharky (10. Februar 2015)

support your local dealer  ich bin froh dass ich meinen hab. super service


----------



## Erroll (10. Februar 2015)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Hast eventl. ein Bild? Wenn du dir jetzt noch einen anständigen Dämpfer verbaust....


Nach mehrfacher Bitte, hier bitteschön! Ich konnte es mir mit dem Dämpfer nicht verkneifen. In 2 Wochen gehts ins Vinschgau und ich hoffe dort endlich mal die Bergab-Qualitäten des Rades richtig testen zu können. Die Beschleunigung des Rades im Vergleich zu meinem alten Reign X ist doch schon sehr nett.


----------



## Pigeon (10. Februar 2015)

Is das 2015 Modell? Is gut ohne das weiß


----------



## Tenderoni (10. Februar 2015)

@Erroll: Sehr gut, sieht klasse aus. Jetzt kannste ja auch gleich noch ein wenig weitermachen 1-fach z.B. . Giant bekommt das mit dem Hinterbau beim Reign wohl eh nicht mehr vor 2016 hin.


----------



## Erroll (10. Februar 2015)

Ist das 2015er ltd. Einfach kommt mir hier nicht ans rad. Das reicht mir hier in den alpen einfach nicht und ist mir zu viel Kompromiss. Hier liegt noch bissl zeug rum, das eigentlich ans reign sollte. Ich warte jetzt mal das we in latsch ab und ob giant meinen Liefertermin fürs reign wieder mal weiter schiebt. Aktuell bin ich noch auf kw 15. Hab aber wenig Hoffnung. Vielleicht behalte ich auch einfach das trance wenn ich damit gut zurecht komme. Man wird sehen.


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2015)

braucht jemand für einen advanced rahmen einen rockguardz unterrohrschutz?

ich hab 2 davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (13. Februar 2015)

Hey 'Leute... hier gibts ja bestimmt auch den ein oder anderen Trance 2 fahrer.

Hattet/ Hab ihr auf das Problem, dass es beim Bremsen (Vorne), bzw wenn halt eine Belastung auf die Gabel / Steuersatz kommt, es knackst? 

Mir ist das "Problem" sehr früh aufgefallen. Das Rad war deswegen jetzt auch schon öffters beim Händler... Bei mir wurde bisher der Steuersatz + Lagerschalen (jetzt auch eingeklebt ) erneuert. Die Gabel war jetzt auch schon öffters weg. Heute habe ich es wieder abgeholt. Dieses mal wurde der Gabelschaft + Standrohre getauscht. Bis jetzt macht es mal ein guten eindruck. 

Hatte hier auch jemand das Problem? Oder habe ich in der hinsicht einfach nur Pech? 

mfg


----------



## Ironass (13. Februar 2015)

Bis jetzt noch nicht gehört. Werde morgen mal genauer hören. Kannste Art und Ort näher beschreiben?


----------



## xlacherx (13. Februar 2015)

Stell das Rad am besten auf Vorderrad (So hat es mein Händler gemacht) und drück es etwas nach unten. Sprich das der Steuersatz und der die Gabel (grob gesagt) in richtung Hinterrad gedrück wird. 

Geräusch kam aus der gegen Steuersatz / Gabel. 


Ist zwar nicht Welt bewegend das "Problem" aber bei nem Rad für 2k sollte das nicht umbedingt sein...


----------



## Ironass (13. Februar 2015)

Gabel locked?


----------



## xlacherx (13. Februar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Gabel locked?



Was?


----------



## Ironass (13. Februar 2015)

Gabel auf climb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (13. Februar 2015)

War egal wo... Meist fahr ich die Gabe eh ganz "offen"


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Februar 2015)

ist ziemlich sicher die Gabelkrone.
Ein bekanntes Problem, v.a. bei Fox 32.


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2015)

könnte aber auch bremse, nabe, vorbau, lenker, sonstiges sein... hat der steuersatz spiel?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Februar 2015)

Könnte schon, aber wenn da schon die Werkstatt drüber gegangen ist...


----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2015)

nur, weil es in der werkstatt war, würde ich nicht von ausgehen, dass alles gut ist. ich hab leider mehr schlechte werkstätten als gute gesehen. ich persönlich würde mein bike heute nicht mehr freiwillig aus der hand geben und einen angelernten aushilfsschrauber dan ranlassen.


----------



## hnx (14. Februar 2015)

Der Gabelschaft


xlacherx schrieb:


> Bis jetzt macht es mal ein guten eindruck.
> 
> Hatte hier auch jemand das Problem? Oder habe ich in der hinsicht einfach nur Pech?
> 
> mfg


Ist das Problem gelöst oder nicht?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Februar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> nur, weil es in der werkstatt war, würde ich nicht von ausgehen, dass alles gut ist. ich hab leider mehr schlechte werkstätten als gute gesehen. ich persönlich würde mein bike heute nicht mehr freiwillig aus der hand geben und einen angelernten aushilfsschrauber dan ranlassen.




Du hast schon recht und ich mache auch alles selbst, aber vielleicht ist das ja eine gute Werkstatt. 
Andererseits, wenn die den Steuersatz einkleben...


----------



## xlacherx (15. Februar 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Der Gabelschaft
> 
> Ist das Problem gelöst oder nicht?


Seit ich es geholt habe ja.
Es wurde ja der Steuersatz getauscht und die Gabel überarbeitet. 
Die Frage war eigenlich so gemeint, ob hier auch noch jemand das Problem hat.


----------



## xlacherx (15. Februar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> nur, weil es in der werkstatt war, würde ich nicht von ausgehen, dass alles gut ist. ich hab leider mehr schlechte werkstätten als gute gesehen. ich persönlich würde mein bike heute nicht mehr freiwillig aus der hand geben und einen angelernten aushilfsschrauber dan ranlassen.


Keine Angst, ich lass nicht jeden an mein Rad ran ;-) der das macht, den kenne ich schon lange.


----------



## Pascal86 (16. Februar 2015)

Hmm langsam werde ich nervös  soll nächste woche mein anthem Advanced bekommen....Hab auch nix vom Händler bisher gehört das der Termin verschoben wurde......Wenn man hier so eure vermutungen und verschiebungen zu den reign advanced liest....Sagt mal der Unterrohr protektor und Kettenstreben protektor ist der eigentlich von giant vor ab an den Rahmen angebracht oder muss ich bzw Händler das selber machen?Würde mich mal rein interessehalber interessieren 
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (16. Februar 2015)

Nur beim Anthem Advanced 2 ist zumindest auf dem Produktfoto kein Unterrohrschutz zu sehen. Das Teil für die Kettenstrebe an allen 3 Modellen. Solltest du das 2er haben kann dir dein Händler das aber nachbestellen, er soll einfach bei Giant anrufen, entweder wirds kostenlos (Kulanz, da es das Ding bei den anderen Modellen gibt), ansonsten um die ~12€ von Giant oder teurer - in anderer Form - von 3. Anbietern.


----------



## Pascal86 (16. Februar 2015)

anthem advanced 2?Du meinst glaube ich trance oder? Ist nen Anthem advanced 2015 (das selbe wie anthem advanced 0 2014)


----------



## hnx (16. Februar 2015)

Pascal86 schrieb:


> anthem advanced 2?Du meinst glaube ich trance oder? Ist nen Anthem advanced 2015 (das selbe wie anthem advanced 0 2014)


Dann gibts die kleinen Modelle wohl nicht in Deutschland, schau mal auf die US Seite. Man kann auf jeden Fall einen UR-Schutz sehen, daher wird auch einer dran sein.


----------



## Pascal86 (16. Februar 2015)

ist der vor ab installiert oder bringt der Händler bzw ich den nachträglich an?weisst du das?Weisst du ob die Carbon lieferschwirigkeiten nur reign betreffen oder auch anthem trance xtc ect...?Vielen lieben dank


----------



## hnx (16. Februar 2015)

Beim Anthem kann ichs nicht sagen, beim Trance habe ich 2 Advanced ab Karton ohne Schutz gesehen. Bezüglich Lieferproblemen weiß ich nichts.


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2015)

sowohl mein trance als auch mein adavanced kamen ohne schutz. dieser wurde nachträglich von mir selbst angebracht. kostet 6€ das stück. was mir nicht dran gefällt, ist, dass er nicht bis zum innenlager hinter geht. ich hab mir daher den von rockguardz dran gemacht. der sitzt sehr gut und bietet schutz bin hinten hin.


----------



## Pascal86 (16. Februar 2015)

ist dieser schutz zwingend erforderlich?! bis 2013 hatten die Carbon rahmen diesen ja auch nicht?Würdet ihr eine benutzung ohne generell eher nicht empfehlen oder hat der mehr so eine art kratzer schutz ähnlich wie bei Handys so hüllen?Oder waren die Rahmen bis 2013 dicker anders gebaut das man so einen schutz nicht brauchte?Sorry villeicht dumme frage aber ich stelle sie dennoch mal


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2015)

ich hatte einen alten trance rahmen aus alu. der war unten eingedellt von aufsetzern. bei carbon weiß man da nie ob es hin ist oder nicht. gegen steinschläge ist carbon eben digitaler: hält oder kracht. und man sieht dem material nicht an, ob was nur im lack oder im material ist.

die dinger schaden nicht, kosten fast nix und retten dem rahmen u.U. das leben. was früher war oder nicht ist mir da herzlich wurscht.


----------



## Ironass (16. Februar 2015)

Und das stylische Aussehen erst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pascal86 (16. Februar 2015)

hmm ich verstehe sharky aber ich bezweifel das ich mit dem anthem aufsetzer haben werde ist ja eh eher cc und da sind passagen an dem aufsetzen möglich wäre quasi nie vorhanden....für so sachen hab ich noch ein altes Reign x. Mir ging es in erster linie nur um hoch spritzende Steine....Ob eben genau die dem Rahmen was können oder nicht


----------



## Pascal86 (16. Februar 2015)

hmm aber müsste ja eigentlich mit dem Rad mit kommen dieser Schutz sonst lass ich das den Händler nochmal bestellen....Auf der rockguardz Seite finde ich keins für Anthem nur für Anthem X müsste ich aber doch auch nehmen können oder?


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2015)

die rahmen vom anthem und dem x sind m.W. identisch. das siehst du aber bei giant. spritzende steine können groß sein. 
ich versteh grad nicht das problem. wenn keiner dabei ist, beim händler bestellen. wenn du aufsetzer ausschließen kannst, reicht der originale


----------



## Pascal86 (16. Februar 2015)

jop hasst natürlich recht......Denke mal das einer dabei sein wird....War nur neugierig ob man sich den auch sparen könnte um etwas gewicht einzusparen schliesslich haben die meisten anderen Räder Specialized scott ect so einen schutz ja auch nicht ab werk.....Aber ist mit Sicherheit gut investiertes Gewicht und du hast natürlich volllkommen recht!Danke dir dennoch


----------



## hnx (16. Februar 2015)

Trek verbaut sowas z.B. auch ab Werk. Sind gut investierte Gramm, auch an Alu Rahmen.


----------



## Ironass (17. Februar 2015)

Das Maß bei der Reverb 380/420 bezieht sich Gesamtlänge ausgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2015)

ja, genau. mitte sattelklemmung bis unterkante der reverb


----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2015)

ich hab mal bilder vom rockguardz schutz gemacht. man beachte das fotografisch geschickte einbinden der burg im hintergrund ins motiv


----------



## Evel Karnievel (18. Februar 2015)

So, fertig hergerichtet.
Trance one 2014 in XL






Veränderungen zum Serienrad:

- 50mm Vorbau
- Raceface Atlas flat
- Shimano Saint Pedale
- Giant P-AM Laufräder 15/12
- Schwalbe Hans Dampf Performance

Für ca. 1,5k€ eine solide Kiste.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Februar 2015)

Hans Dampf Performance?  warum nur?!? Hattest was gesagt ich hab noch welche in der EVO line rumliegen... 
Aber für das Geld echt top das Rad! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Evel Karnievel (18. Februar 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hans Dampf Performance?  warum nur?!? Hattest was gesagt ich hab noch welche in der EVO line rumliegen...
> Aber für das Geld echt top das Rad! Viel Spaß damit



Die gab es günstig dazu. Ist der Unterschied so groß? Außer die 10 Gramm.


----------



## Ironass (18. Februar 2015)

Mischung?


----------



## xlacherx (18. Februar 2015)

Klar ist der Unterschied spürbar. A) ist der Gummi besser, und b) gibt es entweder die snakeskin oder super gravity karkase


----------



## Erroll (19. Februar 2015)

Wie verhält sich das bei euch mit dem verrutschendem schaltauge? Mir ist das beim umbau jetzt auch passiert. Es richtet sich ja quasi wieder von selbst beim einbau der Achse. Ist es nach dem umbau auf 142x12 besser? Die schraube, welche das schaltauge hält wird ja schon vom anschauen rund.


----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2015)

142x12 ist genau so murksig. ich fahr 1x10 mit ordentlich kurzer kette. da hat das schaltwerk quasi immer etwas spannung. dadurch wird beim achsausbau das schaltauge nach unten vorne gezogen. beim radeinbau muss man es wieder entsprechend hoch drücken. die schraube ist bei mir schon rund. da haben sich die jungs jedenfalls nicht mit ruhm bekleckert, mit dem konstrukt!


----------



## xlacherx (19. Februar 2015)

Nach dem umbau auf die 12mm achse hat sich bei mir nichts geändert. das Prinzip bleibt ja das gleiche. 
Die Schraube ist und war bei mir nocht gut, nur das die erste total krumm war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (19. Februar 2015)

Soll mal einer als Pionier das Gewinde ne Nummer größer schneiden. Hehe


----------



## Lutsch (20. Februar 2015)

@sharky
Hast du den Hub an deinem Dämpfer geändert oder ist der Ring von Hand runtergeschoben worden? Der original Dämpfer ist doch bestimmt ein 200x57 der intern auf 200x51 umgebaut ist, oder?


----------



## Erroll (20. Februar 2015)

Es ist von Werk aus ein 200x51 Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2015)

ich hab da weder umgebaut noch gespacert und auch nix von hand rumgeschoben


----------



## xlacherx (20. Februar 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Soll mal einer als Pionier das Gewinde ne Nummer größer schneiden. Hehe


Die Idee ist gar net so blöd xD oder ein zweites Gewinde rein machen


----------



## Lutsch (21. Februar 2015)

Das ein 200x51 verbaut ist weiß ich. Nur ist bei meinem ist die Kolbenstange 57mm, so dass der Ring nie von alleine runter ruschen kann, so wie es auf den Bilders vom sharky ist. Daher meine Frage.
Da die Kolbenstange 57mm lang ist, dachte ich, dass dieser intern vielleicht im Hub reduziert ist. Habe aber keine Ahnung ob dies bei allen 200x51 Fox Dämpfer die Kolbenstänge länger ist.


----------



## Erroll (21. Februar 2015)

Die kolbenstange an meinen float war exakt 51 mm. Ich konnte den dämpfer komplett einfedern, bis der ring vom kolben fiel.


----------



## sharky (21. Februar 2015)

meiner hat auch 57mm sichtbare kolbenstange. aber dass der ring da ganz unten sitzt heisst nicht, dass man 57mm hub ausnutzt. der ring rutscht beim fahren durch stöße auch so ein bisschen runter. dass er nicht von allein runterrutschen kann, ist meiner erfahrung nach nicht so


----------



## xlacherx (21. Februar 2015)

So, die erste Tour 2015 ist beendet. Auch im neuen Jahr ist es ein geiles Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (21. Februar 2015)

So wie ich das sehe bringt der Marsh Guard am Hinterbau nichts.  Hatte an meinem Fuel EX auch schon nicht geklappt, außer 2 total zerkratzten Druckstreben.


----------



## xlacherx (21. Februar 2015)

ne bringt nicht viel  naja der war gratis, und so lange er noch hält (hat eh schon nen fetten riss  ) bleibt er auch dran...


----------



## Ironass (21. Februar 2015)

Will auch. Aber 4Grad und Regen......


----------



## xlacherx (21. Februar 2015)

Also heute nachmittag hatte es 4 Grad und war trocken (von oben ) Boden war bin trocken bis Schnee bzw gefroren alles dabei. Ging aber echt gut


----------



## xlacherx (22. Februar 2015)

Jetzt fällt mir noch was ein... Ich weiß nicht warum, aber ich hab in letzter Zeit tierisch Bock, mir nen carbon Lenker (am liebsten so breit wie möglich ) zu zu legen. Fährt hier schon jemand einen? Gibt es da Empfehlungen? Und wie sieht es mit den Drehmomenten aus? Muss ich mir dann auch nen Drehmoment Schlüssel zulegen? Fürs Rad hab ich da noch keinen


----------



## Erroll (22. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist ein Easton Havoc Carbon verbaut. Für meine Belangen hat der Lenker die perfekten Maße. Drehmo würde ich bei einem Carbon Lenker dringend empfehlen. Wenn man die Klemmung der Trigger/Bremsen/Vorbau zu fest anzieht, nimmt der Lenker Schaden. Dies zerstört den Lenker zwar nicht und betrifft oft nur die oberste Schicht, jedoch möchte ich nicht mit einem angeknacksten Lenker rum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. Februar 2015)

Okay danke. Wie breit ist deiner?


----------



## Erroll (22. Februar 2015)

750er Breite, 20er Rise. Breiter brauche ich nicht.


----------



## fantozzi (22. Februar 2015)

Lohnt sich eigentlich der Umbau auf 142 x 12 mm? Ich bekomme wahrscheinlich einen DT Swiss EX 471 LRS und das HR hat 135 x 5 mm (wie jetzt beim Giant auch). Wenn ich jetzt für das DT Umrüstkit (ca. € 25,-), die Steckachse (ca. € 35,-) und das Giant Umrüstkit (ca. € 18,-) zusammen rechne, stelle ich mir gerade die Frage, ob sich der Umbau lohnt. Gibt es bei Umbau irgendetwas Besonderes zu beachten?


----------



## Ironass (22. Februar 2015)

Beachten?  Die Befestigungsschrauben sind so filigran, die kommen wohl aus dem Uhrmacherhandwerk.  Ich hab umgebaut, weil ich mir mehr Stabilität einrede.


----------



## fantozzi (22. Februar 2015)

Sind die Schrauben denn wenigstens von einer akzeptablen Qualität oder muss man schon Angst haben sie zu verdrehen?


----------



## hnx (22. Februar 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Sind die Schrauben denn wenigstens von einer akzeptablen Qualität oder muss man schon Angst haben sie zu verdrehen?


Die am Schaltauge ist sehr anfällig, falls gemeint.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Februar 2015)

Hier gibt es doch den ein oder anderen Pike Fahrer, 
Konnte mal einer von euch mitte den Abstand zwischen mitte Steckachse und beginn Steuerrohr (untere Lagerschale) bei gelegenheit messen? 
Ich bin ja echt schon lang am überlegen, ob ich mir eine holen soll. Mich würde es jetzt mal interessieren, ob sie viel höher baut. 

mfg


----------



## hnx (27. Februar 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hier gibt es doch den ein oder anderen Pike Fahrer,
> Konnte mal einer von euch mitte den Abstand zwischen mitte Steckachse und beginn Steuerrohr (untere Lagerschale) bei gelegenheit messen?
> Ich bin ja echt schon lang am überlegen, ob ich mir eine holen soll. Mich würde es jetzt mal interessieren, ob sie viel höher baut.
> 
> mfg


Such nach axle to crown pike 27,5. Da findest du deine benötigten Angaben, da du auch nicht geschrieben hast welche Pike (Federweg) gemeint ist.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Februar 2015)

Federweg natürlich 160mm ;-)


----------



## hnx (27. Februar 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Federweg natürlich 160mm ;-)


Findest du da auch unter den Suchbegriffen, musst nur die 160 hintenan fügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (27. Februar 2015)

Bei den Naben von Giant heisst es ja immer "DT" Technik. Sind das 1:1 die indentischen Naben? Wenn ja, welche? Habe im Netz zum P-TRX1 nicht finden können.


----------



## hnx (27. Februar 2015)

Wenn man das so wüsste.  Angeblich sollen da 240er Naben eines älteren Modelljahres verbaut sein. Würde mich auf diese Aussage aber nicht verlassen. War die Einschätzung eines Mechanikers, nachdem er die Teile mal auseinander genommen hatte.


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2015)

zumindest von außen haben die mit der 240s aber nix zu tun. und wenn ich mir das gewicht so ansehe, sind das auch eher 370er...


----------



## xlacherx (27. Februar 2015)

Nochmal ne frage zwecks ner pike. Was fahrt ihr, oder würdet ihr empfehlen? Lohnt sich der mehr Preis für das absenken?


----------



## hnx (27. Februar 2015)

Das Trance braucht mMn keine Absenkung. Ich habe das SX und finde selbst dort die Absenkung nicht essentiell. 
Müsste ich eine Pike kaufen, dann die 140er SA, denn nur dort passen die bottomless token rein. Bin auch mit der RC zufrieden, habe die Plattform der RCT3 noch nicht vermisst.


----------



## Vogelsberger (27. Februar 2015)

Mal doof gefragt, ich habe ein Trance 2 LTD mit der Fox 140 Float, eine Pike gefiele mir wegen der dickeren Standrohre und der Tatsache das ich vorher Lyrik und Deville hatte,auch besser für meine 88kg.

Aber brauchts da nicht noch ein Umbauset wegen dem Overdrive 2 Steuerrohr das man eine x-beliebige Pike reinstecken kann?
Vorbau natürlich auch anders.
Oder irre ich und verstehe Overdrive2 falsch das die andere Durchmesser beim Steuersatzlager/Steurrohr haben?


----------



## hnx (27. Februar 2015)

2015 hat nur O.D = tapered, da brauchst nichts umbauen. 2014 hat O.D.2 da brauchst du den oberen Teil des Steuersatzes neu. Das Rohr ist aber ZS44 soweit ich weiß, da tuts also jeder stinknormale Steuersatz.


----------



## xlacherx (28. Februar 2015)

Ich hab ja n 2014er. Wir haben schonmal ne "Normale" Gabel rein gesteckt. Duch braucht das Obere Lager neu, neue Spacher, Abdeckkappe vom Steuersatz und nen passenden Vorbau. Also alles halb so wild. Das schlimmste an der Sache ist wohl, dass du die alte Gabel so gut wie nicht los bekommst.


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Nochmal ne frage zwecks ner pike. Was fahrt ihr, oder würdet ihr empfehlen? Lohnt sich der mehr Preis für das absenken?





hnx schrieb:


> Das Trance braucht mMn keine Absenkung. Ich habe das SX und finde selbst dort die Absenkung nicht essentiell.
> Müsste ich eine Pike kaufen, dann die 140er SA


so sehe ich das auch. hab mir auch die 140er pike SA rein gebaut. durch die geometrie des trance mit langem reach und kurzem steuerrohr, die so oder so ähnlich ja mittlerweile auf breiter front bei vielen herstellern einzug hält, hat man zum einen genug druck auf dem vorderrad und zum anderen trotzdem keine überschlagsgefühle. da kann man auf eine absenkung wirklich gut verzichten



xlacherx schrieb:


> Das schlimmste an der Sache ist wohl, dass du die alte Gabel so gut wie nicht los bekommst.


wohl wahr. meine nagelneue talas hab ich am ende für 275€ mit steuersatz und vorbau verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (28. Februar 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> so sehe ich das auch. hab mir auch die 140er pike SA rein gebaut.


Hast du "nur" ne 140er drin? Ich dachte ihr Fahr alle ne 160er Pike


----------



## Erroll (28. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist eine 160er solo air drin. Auf den isartrails ging das bis jetzt ganz gut. Mache mich gleich auf zum ersten richtigen Test des Rades auf dem vinschgauer Sonnenberg.


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2015)

ich hab die 140er. das hat das trance ja serienmäßig. das SX hat die 160er. ich hab das trance als touren- und trailbike im einsatz. da reichen 140mm völlig aus. mehr brauchts da wirklich nicht.


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Mache mich gleich auf zum ersten richtigen Test des Rades auf dem vinschgauer Sonnenberg.


 du glücklicher! da wäre ich jetzt auch gern!


----------



## xlacherx (28. Februar 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Bei mir ist eine 160er solo air drin. Auf den isartrails ging das bis jetzt ganz gut. Mache mich gleich auf zum ersten richtigen Test des Rades auf dem vinschgauer Sonnenberg.



Hattest du davor ne 140er Gabel drin? Merkt man den Unterschied arg ( Lenk& Sitzwinkle) ? Laut der Giant-Homepage werden beide ja ca 1 Grad flacher


----------



## bummel42 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich habe die 150er drin. 
Meiner Meinung nach die beste Wahl. Die 160er wäre mir zuviel. 
Und ohne Absenkung. Brauchte ich bisher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (28. Februar 2015)

Ich denke, dass ich mir wenn dann die 160er kaufen werden. Wenn es dann zu viel sein sollte, kann ich sie immer noch auf 150mm bzw 140mm traveln. 

Also würdet ihr die ohne Absenkung empfehlen? 


Will dann jemand meine Fox haben?


----------



## hnx (28. Februar 2015)

Ich würde die Länge/Federweg kaufen, die grade richtig günstig ist. Der neue Airshaft zum Traveln kostet nur 25€, wenn er denn bald mal lieferbar ist.


----------



## xlacherx (28. Februar 2015)

Ich kenn mich xD am ende fahr ich eh mit 160mm rum, Berg auf fahren find ich so oder so scheiße  Ob da jetzt 2 cm mehr drin ist dann wohl auch net viel schlimmer xD 
Bei BC bekommt man die 160mm SA Variante für 599€. 
Die DPA 160mm kostet in schwarz 669€. 

Mal schauen wieviel mir der Staat zurück zahlen will


----------



## hnx (28. Februar 2015)

Wenn du viel steile Rampen oder enge Kurvenradien bergauf im Sitzen fahren willst, dann würde ich die DPA oder eine 140er nehmen. Merke ich bei meinem SX, das VR steigt dann doch einfach irgendwann, aber halt nicht so extrem, dass ich die Absenkung bräuchte, ist halt ein weiteres Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Erroll (1. März 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hattest du davor ne 140er Gabel drin? Merkt man den Unterschied arg ( Lenk& Sitzwinkle) ? Laut der Giant-Homepage werden beide ja ca 1 Grad flacher


Das Rad wird halt allgemein etwas flacher. Am Lenkwinkel merkt man das recht gut. Am Sitzwinkel ist es mir kaum aufgefallen. Wir sind hier gestern relativ stramme 1200hm am Stück hoch. Das ging immer noch deutlich besser als mit meinem Reign x damals. Der Vortrieb des trance ist immer noch sehr gut. Bergab macht die 160er gabel auf jeden fall deutlich mehr spass. Da ging gestern schon einiges. Ich muss nur noch die hälfte der spacer aus dem monarch fummeln, dann sollte es für mich ideal sein. Aus dem trance wird mit 160er gabel halt ein trance sx. Der rahmen ist exakt der gleiche.


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (1. März 2015)

Servus, hat jemand von euch im Trance Huber Bushings verbaut und die nötigen Maße zur Hand? Habe bei mir den Float durch einen DB Inline ersetzt, am oberen Gleitlager ist die Reibung aber einfach zu groß worunter das Ansprechverhalten echt leidet.


----------



## Lutsch (2. März 2015)

Sollte 22,2 x 8 sein. Aber mess selbst wenn du dir 100% sicher sein willst.


----------



## Erroll (2. März 2015)

22,2x8 stimmt. Habe selbst Huberbuchsen mit den Maßen verbaut.


----------



## xlacherx (2. März 2015)

Okay. ich habs jetzt getan  Da die DPA nur noch 30€ teurer ist, als die SA, hab ich mich für die absenkbare Variante entschieden. 
Lager besorgt mir mein Händler, genauso wie eine Reduzierhülse, damit ich vorerst meinen Vorbau behalten kann. Vllt Rüste ich iwann auf nen Carbon Lenker um. Dann hol ich mir da nen neuen, leichten Vorbau dazu. 





Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt, wie sich dass dann so fährt


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (2. März 2015)

Super, danke euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (3. März 2015)

Ist ein Rs Debonair Rt3 200x51 für 200€ ok?
Wie passt der ins Trance? Maße passen ja. Oder besser rc3 plus?


----------



## hnx (3. März 2015)

Was ist denn das Problem mit dem aktuellen Dämpfer?
Für 200€ würdest du den nämlich schon custom getuned kriegen und würde sicher besser passen, als ein x-beliebiger RT3 aus dem Regal. Wenns nur an einfachen Dingen wie mangelnder Progression fehlt, dann kann man die Luftkammer verkleinern (spricht im Übrigen auch gegen den Debon Air mit der riesigen Kammer).
Der M+ wird erst bei Abfahrten über hunderte Höhenmeter (oder wenn ab Werk verbaut) interessant, wenn man den Dämpfer dann endlich mal warm kriegt.


----------



## xlacherx (3. März 2015)

Wieviel muss man eigentlich für einen Dämpfer ausgeben, der performance technisch zur Pike passt? Ich denke mal, spätestens nächste woche bekomme ich meine Pike. Dämpfer habe ich noch en OEM der ab werk verbaut ist. 

mfg


----------



## hnx (3. März 2015)

Wenn das fachmännische Abstimmen mit neuen internen Bauteilen nicht in Frage kommt, dann würde ich mir wahrscheinlich schon einen Monarch RT3 kaufen. Da kann man mit Spacern und 2 der 3 Druckstufen-Einstellungen noch ausreichend rumspielen ohne sich verrückt zu machen wie bei einem CCDB Air CS o.ä.


----------



## Erroll (3. März 2015)

Der Rt3 DB passt recht gut wie ich finde. Ich hatte die Luftkammer am Anfang komplett mit Spacern dicht gemacht, musst dann aber bis auf 3 wieder alle entfernen, da der Federweg einfach nicht komplett nutzbar war (wiege 66 Kg). Jetzt passt es für mich ganz gut.


----------



## Erroll (3. März 2015)

Falls jemand das Umbau Kit für 142x12 fürs Trance sucht, kann er sich bei mir melden. War nicht verbaut und wurde nur kurz ausgepackt. Werde meines nun doch nicht auf oben genanntes Maß umbauen, da sonst der Werks-LRS nicht mehr passt beim Verkauf.


----------



## Ironass (3. März 2015)

Kannste doch zurück bauen


----------



## Erroll (3. März 2015)

Mit den Schrauben, die vom anschauen schon rund werden? Nein danke!


----------



## Ironass (3. März 2015)

Ok, ist konsequent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (3. März 2015)

Die Kartusche der Contact Switch SL kann man nicht selbst öffnen, oder? Nach Demontage der Kartusche und erneutem Zusammensetzen der Stütze ist der "SAG" von knapp 5mm für zweimal aufsitzen weg, dann hab ich wieder Spiel.


----------



## sharky (3. März 2015)

wie wäre es mit einer sammlebestellung von anständigen schrauben? gehärtete torx oder so wären ne maßnahme. meine ist auch schon rund


----------



## Ironass (3. März 2015)

Gerne


----------



## xlacherx (3. März 2015)

Bin ich sofort dabei


----------



## Ironass (3. März 2015)

Und ersatzschaltaugen bitte. Dann noch die Lager.


----------



## hnx (3. März 2015)

Die Ersatzschaltaugen haben eine Schraube dabei, zumindest das was ich bestellt hatte. Macht die Schrauben nicht besser, aber man hat mehr Chancen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. März 2015)

ersatzschaltaugen bekommst bei jedem händler. da sehe ich keinen grund, eine sammelbestellung zu machen. die schrauben sind halt "sonderteile" und / oder nur in größeren mengen sinnvoll zu beziehen.


----------



## bummel42 (5. März 2015)

ich habe diese Schrauben gleich durch Torx ersetzt.
Gibt es hier zu bestellen:
http://inox-schrauben.de
oder direkt:
http://www.inox-schrauben.de/epages/INOX.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/INOX/Products/A20965TX312
und kosten 8 Cent. Porto ist 4,-€.


----------



## sharky (6. März 2015)

super! danke für den link! was ist denn das für eine torx größe?

@All
ich würde 50-60 stück bestellen und dann weiter versenden per Brief. was kostet ein Brief? 1€? 12 schrauben mit versand 2€ oder so?

wer Interesse hat, bitte hier melden!


----------



## xlacherx (6. März 2015)

Klingt fair.  würde ich dann mit machen


----------



## bummel42 (6. März 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> super! danke für den link! was ist denn das für eine torx größe?


T10


----------



## heistob (7. März 2015)

Was haltet ihr denn davon.
Ist eine sonderausstattung zum fast gleichen preis http://bikeboard.at/Board/biete-206858-giant-trance-2-ltd
Heist briox edition


----------



## sharky (7. März 2015)

einiges an upgrade, grade bremsen und LRS, sehe das durchaus als sinnige investition


----------



## xlacherx (7. März 2015)

Also wenn man sich eh eins zulegen möchte, warum dann nicht gleich das mit einem besseren LRS und besseren Bremsen? Die SLX sollte ja fast so gut wie die XT sein. Im großen und ganzen würde mir da für den Anfang halt noch ne Reverb fehlen. 
Also ich finde das Angebot gut! 

mfg


----------



## Ironass (7. März 2015)

Ich will auch Schrauben.


----------



## fantozzi (8. März 2015)

Hätte auch Interesse an den Schrauben. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (9. März 2015)

Bei den Schrauben wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## sharky (9. März 2015)

dann haben wir bisher:

xlacherx
Ironass
fantozzi
hnx

weitere interessenten?


----------



## Ghoste (9. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, mein Bruder steht evtl. kurz vor dem Kauf einen Trance 2 LTD.
Jetzt haben sich mir als Berater noch ein paar Fragen gestellt 

1) Wie ich hier dem Thread entnommen habe, sollte ein Umbau 12x142 am HR kein Problem (bis auf die filigranen Schrauben) darstellen? Seh ich das richtig? Die Nabe lässt sich aber nicht Umbauen, oder hat das schon jemand gemacht? Dann wäre je kein neues Laufrad nötig...

2) Apropos LRS: Meine hier gelesen zu haben, dass die Felgen 22mm Innenmaulweite haben? Kann das jemand bestätigen?

3) Die verbauten Deore Komponenten sollte für den Anfang ja genügen, oder? Habe damit leider selber keine Erfahrung, daher die Frage.

4) Was gibt es denn sonst "negatives" am Rad was berücksichtigt werden sollte? (Z.b. Dämpfer/Gabel im Vgl. zum Trance 1 o.ä.)


Wäre klasse, wenn ich ein paar Antworten von euch bekomme,


Ride on
Ghoste


----------



## Ironass (9. März 2015)

Die Bremsanlage wäre zu tauschen bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## xlacherx (9. März 2015)

Hi, 

1) Mit vernünfigem Werkzeug und etwas geschickt ist es gar kein Problem das umzubauen! Ich hab den Umbau z.B. nur gemacht, da ich mir eh einen neuen LRS gekauft habe. Nur wegs der Achse würde ich mir jetzt kein neue Nabe kaufen! Da tuts die 5mm Achse auch ;-)

2) Wie es beim 2015er ist, weiß ich nicht, die Laufräder meines 2014 Trance 2 hatten glaub 19 oder 22, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, könnte ich mal messen. Auf jeden Fall nicht wirklich Breit ;-)

3) Ja sie reichen ;-) Für den Anfang auf jeden Fall! 

4) was heißt negativ. mit was man nicht zuefrieden ist, kann man tauschen ;-) als erstes habe ich z.B. die verbaute Bremse gegen eine Zee getauscht. Die OEM Bremse war mir zu schwach. 
Nach und nach ist jetzt halt noch der LRS und die Gable rausgeflogen. 

Das Trance 2 ist für den Anfang aber auf jeden fall ne gute Wahl! Was ich auf jeden Fall machen würde, ist ne Vario Stütze zu verbauen

mfg


----------



## Erroll (9. März 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Die Bremsanlage wäre zu tauschen bei Gelegenheit.


Da würde ich erst die gabel tauschen. Die fand ich richtig grottig. Die deore ist besser als ihr ruf. Packt ähnlich gut zu wie slx und xt, ist nur schwerer.


----------



## xlacherx (9. März 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Da würde ich erst die gabel tauschen. Die fand ich richtig grottig. Die deore ist besser als ihr ruf. Packt ähnlich gut zu wie slx und xt, ist nur schwerer.



beim 2015er? da kann es sein, beim 14er definitiv NEIN! Meine war eingebremst, und ging um Welten schlechter als ne XT


----------



## Erroll (9. März 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> beim 2015er? da kann es sein, beim 14er definitiv NEIN! Meine war eingebremst, und ging um Welten schlechter als ne XT


Ich rede vom 2015er. Beim 2014er hast du absolut recht.


----------



## xlacherx (9. März 2015)

jop dann sind wir auf einer Wellenlänge ;-) beim 2015er ist es ja ne "richtige" Deore Bremse. Beim 14er ist es ja sowas selber zusammen gebasteltes von giant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (9. März 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Bestätigt meine Gedanken!

Dann muss ich zur Gabel nochmal schauen.
Bzgl. Bremse wird mein Bruder vermutlich die "vermeintlich schlechtere Bremsleistung" (wenn es denn so sein sollte) wohl erstmal nicht bemerken, da er derzeit noch mit Felgenbremsen fährt ;-)
Und die SLX kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Die 1000€ mehr fürs Trance 1 kann man auch im nachhinein investieren wie ich das sehe?!

LRS mit 22mm wäre ja schon mal okay. Und den QR am HR würde ich auch erstmal so fahren.

Vario Stütze - klar, aber auch da bekommt man ja im Aftermarket immer wieder günstige Angebote.

Danke!


----------



## hnx (9. März 2015)

Ghoste schrieb:


> *schnipp*


1) Umbau nur des Umbaus wegen lohnt nicht. Nur wenn du einen neuen LRS holst.
2) Denke mal der wird 19mm Maulweite haben.
3) Die Komponenten sind alle gut! Meine Baustellen wären nach Priorität: Variostütze, Reifen (irgendwas Vernünftiges), LRS (breiter/leichter), XT (oder besser) Schalthebel, Rest
4) im Vergleich zum 1er Trance ist das Meiste schlechter, aber muss es auch sein, sonst machen andere Modelle keinen Sinn.

Vertue dich nicht mit der 1000€ Differenz-Rechnung. Nach einem Upgrade hier und da bleiben vielleicht noch 600€ für Upgrades an Gabel, Dämpfer und LRS im Vergleich zum Trance 1. Wenn ihr im großen Stil und innerhalb eines Jahres upgraden wollt, dann sofort das Trance 1 kaufen.


----------



## xlacherx (9. März 2015)

Ja genau, wurde grad angesprochen  ;-) Falls es bei dem 2015er noch nicht ist, würde ich den fuffi in XT Shifter(gebraucht ) investieren (hab ich auch gemacht) dann kann man das I-Spec nutzen und hatt nicht 234723894 Klemmen am Lenker ;-)


----------



## Ghoste (9. März 2015)

Ja das hab ich ganz vergessen, war das erste was ich meinem Bruder geraten hab auf die Shifter XT upzugraden... 
Nein, es soll hier nicht gleich alles getauscht werden. 
Das ist schon mal ein riesen Schritt für ihn von seinem jetzigen Cannondale FX00 
Wenn das Giant ähnlich lange halten sollte, hat er genügend Zeit die Teile zu tauschen ;-)
Vermutlich wird er es erst einmal so eine Weile Fahren - die Shifter wären aber ein gutes Geburtstagsgeschenk im Sommer


----------



## Erroll (9. März 2015)

Die Shifter sind am 2015er schon SLX mit Ispec. Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich das letzte, was ich tauschen würde. Aber jeder hat da ja so seine Präferenzen.....


----------



## xlacherx (9. März 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Die Shifter sind am 2015er schon SLX mit Ispec. Meiner Meinung nach ziemlich das letzte, was ich tauschen würde. Aber jeder hat da ja so seine Präferenzen.....


okay dann lohnt der umbau nicht wirklich.... immerhin haben die Sinnvolle sachen von 14 auf 15 verbessert ;-)

Dann wohl wirklich erstmal vernünfitge reifen aufziehen (wenn immer noch die nixigen NoNi in 2,25 drauf sind) 



Oh man  hoffentlich kommt jetzt bald mal mein Steuersatz.... ich will meine Pike endlich einbauen  Giant lässt sich da mit den Teilen aber auch wirklich Zeit... das kann jeder Shop schneller :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (10. März 2015)

Wisst ihr ob beim 2015er Modell auch der NoNi von 2015 (also schon der neue überarbeitete NoNi) drauf ist?

Bin mal gespannt, wenn heute alles glatt läuft, wird Probe gefahren ;-)
Berichte da, obs was geworden ist.
Und danke nochmals!


----------



## Erroll (10. März 2015)

Bei mir war der neue drauf. Allerdings in der günstigen Performance Ausführung.


----------



## xlacherx (10. März 2015)

Also so im direkten Vergleich zur pike sieht die fox Gabel ja schon fast süß aus  
Wenn alles fertig ist, muss ich das Rad mal wieder an die Waage hängen. Gefühlt ist dir pike aber leichter, könnte aber auch täuschen, da sie ja größer ist


----------



## Erroll (10. März 2015)

Die sind vom gewicht her relativ identisch. Ich hatte beide beim umbau gewogen. Bei mir ist es aber auch eine solo air.


----------



## Ghoste (10. März 2015)

Top, danke nochmal - so wies aussieht wurde heute beim Händler vor Ort zugeschlagen und bestellt 
Zur Zufriedenheit kann ich dann sicher nach Ostern was sagen ;-)


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. März 2015)

Ich brauche mal Input von euch, bin mit der 140iger Float Evo im Trance 2 LTD 2014 nicht so ganz happy, zu ruppig, seit gestern steht das Rad mal auf dem Kopf, in der Hoffnung es sind nur trockene Foam Ringe die sich bis jetzt mal vernünftig vollgesaugt haben.
Hinterbau ist ok,nix zu meckern, habe auch auf die Elixir X0 Trail aufgerüstet und einen 650 ZTR Flow EX "drunter" mit TL 2,4er MK2

Variante 1: Fox bietet ein Upgrade auf FIT mit Plus Service an, kosten so 340€ zusammen,weniger Reibung dank Fit und obs das neue Gold Öl bringt..grmpf
Variante 2ike plus Steuersatz....Händler so um die 900€..finde ich zu hoch,aber um 7-800€ würds wohl ausgehen,selbst woanders
Variante 3: Enduro als Zweitbike, ins Auge gefasst
1. Slide X01 Carbon 12,2kg,160mm Pike und Monarch Plus RC2 Debon Air, schreckt mich nur der Biketest ab das nach 2500km die Lager schon hin sein sollen..preislich,geil,keine Frage
2. Strive 8.0 12,5 kg Pike mit CC DBInline und Smartshaper...
3. Reign Advanced 1, teuer,schlechteste Parts, Geo zum Bügeln,aber ähnlich Strivei m DH Mode,aber schwer, preislich wohl mit Rabatt ähnlich Radon.

Beim Radon wäre natürlich die Existenz eines Trance durchaus in Frage zu stellen vom Gewicht her.


----------



## xlacherx (11. März 2015)

Ich hatte mit meiner Fox eher das Problem, dass sie geknackst hat. War 3 mal weg, bis es gepasst hat. Ruppig fand ich sie nicht, sie ist mir eher zu schnell weg getaucht. 
340€ Für nen "Service" der Gabel würde ich persönlich nicht ausgeben. 


Umbau auf Pike habe ich heute abgeschlossen. 

Pike 160mm DPA -> 619€
Steuersatz bei Giant -> 39€
Reduzierhülse für den Vorbau -> 5€
Macht 663€ ;-)

Wieviel Sag fährst du?


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. März 2015)

Ich fahr so 3,4cm Sag,55-60psi bei 89kg.


----------



## xlacherx (11. März 2015)

joa das entspricht ja eigentlich 25% also sollte es vom luftdruck her passen. Teste es mal, wie es, wenn du es, wie schon geschrieben, eine Nacht auf den Kopf stellst. Das hat bei anfangs auch was gebracht.


----------



## xlacherx (12. März 2015)

Leute, weiß jemand, ob man die decals vom Rahmen (bei meinem Trance 2) weiß, in anderen fahren (am ersten schwarz ) nachkaufen kann? Bzw kennt ihr jemanden, der das machen kann? 
Würde meine weißen gerne überleben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantozzi (12. März 2015)

Ich bin mit der Float Evo vom Trance 2 LTD 2014 auch nicht zufrieden gewesen. Beim Ausfedern gab es auch seltsame "Knackgeräusche". Ich hatte den Sag auf ca. 25% (Körpergewicht ca. 75 kg) eingestellt. Allerdings konnte ich dies nur mit einem Luftdruck von ca. 40 - 45 PSI erreichen. Dann war mit die Gabel allerdings zu weich. Bis dato bin ich mit anderen Gabeln immer mit ca. 75 - 85 PSI gut gefahren. Die Gabel habe ich nun auf Garantie eingeschickt. Bin mal gespannt, ob Fox mir ein Upgrade auf FIT 2015 anbietet.


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. März 2015)

Das werden die nur gegen teuer Geld tun.

Ich geh jetzt mal in den Keller, schau mal was noch so an öl rumsteht, mach das Casting ab, schau mir die Foam Rings an und dann wird mal rein gemacht was rein gehört.

Evtl haben die Evo Gabeln, soweit ich weiß kann die Evo eher aus China kommen als eine Fit bzw Talas, ja den SRAM Virus und sind ab Werk nun auch so bescheiden gefüllt.
Was die Geräusche und das miese Ansprechen erklärt.
Denke die 5ml Fox Fluid werden in der Luftkammer sein, da kann man nicht viel sparen aber beim Casting kanns wieder anders sein.

Mal sehen in 1-2 Stunden bin ich evtl schlauer, wenn wenigstens noch 15er Öl da ist, ob 15 oder 20iger ist mir jetzt mal am Casting Wumpe.


----------



## fantozzi (12. März 2015)

Ich war auch schon fast im Begriff neue SKS Dust Wiper + Gold Oil zu kaufen, aber dann dachte ich mir...wozu hast du eine Garantie?! An meinem Hardtail fahre ich eine wesentlich günstigere Suntour Epicon mit 120 mm Federweg. Motoröl ins Casting...die Feder schön eingefettet, und die Gabel flutscht. Unfassbar die Aftermarktpreise von Fox...


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. März 2015)

Du sagst es...

also lt Oil Chart sollen links und rechts je 30ml Öl rein...was raus kam..würde ich mal grob als 10-15ml gesamt bezeichnen.
Foam Ringe hat man evtl mal für eine Sekunde in Ölnebel gehalten,das wars aber auch schon,vollgesogen ist anders.

Hab sie nun erstmal mit 7,5er Swissoil betankt,das sollte langen, die Foam Ringe ordentlich in Öl ersoffen.
Fazit: Geht schon merklich sensibler und weniger hakelig.

Aber: Die Dämpfungsseite gleitet am Kolben gezogen und geschoben schon so bescheiden,das ist eine Frechheit, da kann nichts gutes bei raus kommen,das fühlt sich schlimmer an als der Luftkolben einer Lyrik 2 Step.

Ich werde nun am Wochenende mal fahren und vermutlich schick ich Sie Montag zu Fox Factory fürs FIT upgrade und den Plus Service.

Dann mal sehen wenn sie wieder kommt. Wensn nix ist gibts halt doch noch ein Slide Carbon Enduro mit Pike on X01 Ausstattung.


----------



## fantozzi (12. März 2015)

Möchtest du wirklich noch so viel Kohle für ein Upgrade zahlen? Ich habe zwar gelesen, dass die FIT 2015 sehr gut sein soll, aber für ca. € 470,- bekommt man schon eine Mattoc Expert oder mit Glück eine gebrauchte Pike.


----------



## Vogelsberger (12. März 2015)

Es wären um 350 fürs Upgrade vs 800 für eine Pike samt Steuersatz und Einbau beim Nicht-Giant Händler und 990 beim Giant Händler.
Fürs Trance eigentlich ja,weil günstiger.
Rundumschlag wäre dann noch ein Slide Carbon


----------



## Till8 (12. März 2015)

Hi zusammen... hab hier ja schon einiges über die Zee gelesen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob diese Shimano Zee Bremse ohne Probleme auf ein Trance 2 2014 passt?
Bin absoluter Anfänger im Bikebastel...

*Shimano ZEE Disc 6-Loch v+h Set Scheibenbremse BR-M640*

- 2 x Scheibenbremse Shimano ZEE BR-M640 + BL-M640-B, VR und HR
- 1 x Bremsleitung Shimano SM-BH90-SBS 1000mm (VR)
- 1 x Bremsleitung Shimano SM-BH90-SBS 1700mm (HR)
- 2 x Bremsscheibe Shimano SM-RT66
- 2 x Bremsadapter Shimano
- 2 Paar Bremsbeläge Shimano D01S
- 2 x Insertpin
- 2 x Olive
- 4 x Befestigungsschraube Bremssattel
- montagefertig befüllt und entlüftet

- schwarz/Satz VR PM 203 mm + HR IS 180 mm

oder empfehlt ihr etwas anderes?


----------



## hnx (12. März 2015)

Wenns die richtigen Adapter sind, dann ja. Wage ich beim HR zu bezweifeln.


----------



## xlacherx (12. März 2015)

Also um es mal mit eigenen Worten zu sagen. Ich hab ja ne zee dran. Hab sie im Set ohne Scheiben gekauft. 

Leitungen mussten etwas gekürzt werden (neuer Pin und Olive sind dabei, also wenn du sie neu und original verpackt kaufst) 
Dazu brauchst du für vorn Dann den Adapter für die 203er Scheibe. 
Und Scheiben brauchst du halt, falls du andere haben möchtest. 
Kannst dich auch gern per pn melden, dann ich dir mal nen Warenkorb senden, was du brauchst 

@Vogelsberger 

Wie kommst du auf 990€ für ne pike? 10posts weiter oben steht, was ich bezahlt habe.... War ETWAS günstiger als deine Vorstellung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Karnievel (13. März 2015)

Update. Für einen kleinen Aufpreis teste ich die 34er Talas aus dem advanced sx.
In der Wohnung sackt sie gefühlt nicht so ein wie die 32er.
Ich bin gespannt wie sie sich auf dem Trail schlägt.







Zum Thema Ausfallende.

Ich rüstete nachträglich auf 142x12 um. Das Ausfallende mit Schaltauge hat es beim Anschrauben immer versetzt.
Auf Höhe der Schraube lag es am Rahmen an. Die konische Zentrierung hat es allerdings immer aus der Vertiefung am Hinterbau gezogen.
Ich verkleinerte darauf hin die Zentrierung und ziehe es nicht übermäßig fest an.
Mit montiertem Hinterrad steht es nun parallel zum Hinterbau und liegt plan an.

Noch etwas zu den Laufrädern.
Die montierten Giant P-XC-2 wiegen inkl. Felgenband 887 g bzw. 1163 g.
Die nachgerüsteten P-AM-2 wiegen exkl. Felgenband 917 g bzw. 1163 g.

Für mich vernachlässigbar.


----------



## xlacherx (13. März 2015)

Was haltet ihr eingentlich davon, mal so ne kleine Liste anzulgen, wo man Rahmengröße, Verbaute Parts und das Gewicht von dem Rad angiebt


----------



## Vogelsberger (13. März 2015)

@xlacherx
Dein Preis ist ohne Steuersatz Montage.
Schön wenn du das Werkzeug dazu hast und es daher oder weil dein Händler vernünftig ist,billiger ist.
Meiner will an die Tausend dafür. Und wer so Preise macht dem brauch ich auch nicht mit Parts ankommen die er einbauen möge gegen cash.
Hatte auch gedacht..zwei Trances gekauft und da wird er normal bleiben.
Aber gut wird halt wieder selbst geschraubt und nur noch im Netz gekauft 

Uebrigens scheint bei der Float 32 der alte RS casting Trick gut zu klappen.
brauche nun 10-15Psi mehr für 3,4cm SAG und hab ne andere Gabel.
Deutlich progressiver und geschmeidiger dazu. Werde morgen mal fahren.


----------



## sharky (13. März 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eingentlich davon, mal so ne kleine Liste anzulgen, wo man Rahmengröße, Verbaute Parts und das Gewicht von dem Rad angiebt


nix. solang die einzelnen teilegewichte nicht dabei sind bringt das keinem wirklich was


----------



## fantozzi (13. März 2015)

@Vogelsberger 
Was für einen "alten" Trick meinst du?


----------



## Ironass (14. März 2015)

Also das Tunen / checken der Gabel würde mich auch interessieren.  Noch nie was dran gemacht.  Wie geht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (14. März 2015)

...erster Versuch


----------



## bummel42 (14. März 2015)

Mein Trance:


----------



## Ironass (14. März 2015)

Schön schwarz dein Bike.


----------



## Tenderoni (14. März 2015)

@xlacherx 



RAHMEN: Giant Trance, AluxX SL, Gr.L
GABEL: Rock Shox Revelation RCT3, Solo Air, 150mm
DÄMPFER: Rock Shox Monarch RT3, DebonAir, 200x51mm
BREMSEN: Shimano XT 785, Shimano SMRT86 180mm
SCHALTHEBEL: SRAM X01, 11-fach
SCHALTWERK: SRAM XX1, 11-fach
KASSETTE: SRAM X01 XG-1195, 10-42
KETTE: KMC X11 SL DLC
KETTENFÜHRUNG: -
INNENLAGER: SRAM BB92, Pressfit GXP TEAM BSA
KURBEL: SRAM X01 GXP, Absolut Black 30T
PEDALEN: Chromag Scarab
NABEN: Hope Evo Pro2, VR 15mm/HR12-142
FELGEN: ZTR Arch EX / Sapim Race
VORDERREIFEN: Schwalbe Magic Mary Evolution, Trailstar,  27,5x2,35
HINTERREIFEN:  Schwalbe Hans Dampf Evolution, Trailstar, 27.5x2.25
SCHLÄUCHE: tubeless
VORBAU: Syntace Megaforce2, 30mm
LENKER: Chromag OSX, 760mm
GRIFFE: Chromag Palmskin
STEUERSATZ: Cane Creek 10 / orig. FSA
STÜTZE: Rock Shox Reverb Stealth, 420mm, 125mm
SATTELKLEMME: Sixpack Skywalker
SATTEL: WTB Devo

GEWICHT: 12,87 kg (mit ungeeichter Kofferwaage )


----------



## Ironass (14. März 2015)

Würde die Stealth komplett rein passen?


----------



## Tenderoni (14. März 2015)

^^ ja, Stütze lässt sich bis Anschlag reinschieben.


----------



## Vogelsberger (14. März 2015)

Der Mini Service ist hier beschrieben,ist wie bei den RS Gabeln:





Neue Teile braucht man erstmal nicht, aber ein Öl was dem Fox 10er ähnelt sollte schon da sein, ich hab ein 7,5er Swissoil genommen, das ist eh meist dicker.
Die Foam Ringe mit der Pinzette raus ohne die Dust Wiper raus zu machen und die Ringe schön 5 Minuten ins Ölbad und darin etwas drücken das die Ringe sich auch vollsaugen.
Beim Zusammenbau, bei meiner Float 32 CTD O/C 2014 gehören links und rechts je 30ml Öl rein, Das Casting ca 3/4 aufschieben bevor man es wieder fest schraubt.
Dadurch braucht die Gabel dann mehr Druck,schraubt man das Casting bei 140mm Position wieder fest braucht die Gabel bissl weniger Druck.
Bei den Revelations,Pikes vor 2012 und Lyriks half das auch immer ein bissl.

Meine Foam Ringe waren 1. trocken,2. kamen da keine 60ml Öl als ich das Casting abzog bzw aufgeschraubt hatte und folglich kann eine so mieß geölte Gabel keine Performance bringen.


----------



## xlacherx (14. März 2015)

@Tenderoni 
Nice... Fast n Kilo weniger als meins... Wie bist mit dem Vorbau zufrieden? Denn will ich vielleicht auch haben


----------



## Tenderoni (14. März 2015)

Fahr den Vorbau jetzt schon ca. 2 Jahre, erst am Hardtail jetzt am Trance. Komme mit der Länge super klar. Verarbeitung und Gewicht sind natürlich,wie von Syntace gewohnt, top. Kann ich also empfehlen.


----------



## sharky (15. März 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> @Tenderoni
> Nice... Fast n Kilo weniger als meins... Wie bist mit dem Vorbau zufrieden? Denn will ich vielleicht auch haben


und eineinhalb mehr als meins  aber bei zugegebener maßen deutlich robusterem aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (15. März 2015)

Naja, bissl was werde ich schonoch machen. Möchte es aber auch bissl robust haben... Es soll ja auch den ein oder anderen Tag im bikepark überleben


----------



## Ironass (16. März 2015)

Heute mal während der Tour angehalten und meine Gabel gecheckt. Beide Bremsen angezogen und neben dem Rad stehend ruckartig eingefedert. Bei der Hälfte der Versuche ein Knacken. Ähnlich einer sich lösenden Feder. 
Meinen Händler gibt es nicht mehr. Vor nem halben Jahr gekauft.  Ca 600 km. Wie nun das Vorgehen?


----------



## Erroll (16. März 2015)

Ich würde mich mal direkt an Giant Deutschland wenden.


----------



## xlacherx (16. März 2015)

Gibt es keinen Händler in der Nähe bei dir? 
Meine fox hat auch immer geknackt. Das Problem hatte ich so lange, bis Schaft Krone und standrohre (obere Einheit) getauscht wurde. 
Du könntest ja mal Giant oder fox direkt kontaktieren


----------



## hnx (16. März 2015)

Wie knackt denn eine sich lösende Feder?
Bist du dir sicher, dass das Knacken von der Gabel kommt? Dazu würde ich, wenn du es für sehr wahrscheinlich hälst, die Gabel ausbauen und in einem Schraubstock einspannen, dann wieder einfedern. Sollte dann ja auch knacken die Krone oder im Inneren. Ansonsten können es alle anderen üblichen Verdächtigen sein, Steuersatz, Lenker/Vorbau, Sattel/Sattelstütze, alle Lager am Rad, Bremsen usw.


----------



## Ironass (16. März 2015)

Fast wie ein SPOING hehe


----------



## xlacherx (16. März 2015)

Stell das Rad mal auf das Vorderrad und drücke das ganze Rad Richtung Boden (dass das Vorderrad Richtung trettlager gedrückt wird) dann hat es bei mir ziemlich mies geknackt. 
Ist in der fox überhaupt ne Feder drin?


----------



## Ironass (16. März 2015)

Denke keine Feder


----------



## Vogelsberger (16. März 2015)

In der Float ist eine kleine Negativfeder.

Könnten aber auch Bremsbeläge sein die sich akustisch durch bissl Spiel bemerkbar machen.

Gabel zu Fox Factory und gut....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (16. März 2015)

Kurze Frage noch zur Sattelstütze. Mein Bruder meinte er könnte diese nicht ganz versenken. 
Wenn ich mir das auf dem Bild anschaue ist das auch denkbar, da der Rahmen ja einen "Knick" im Sattelrohr hat.
Frage jetzt wäre, welche Teleskopstütze lässt sich den bei einem M Rahmen sinnvoll verbauen?!
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Giant Contact Switch SL?


----------



## xlacherx (16. März 2015)

Was ich sagen kann, ist, dass ich im l Rahmen eine reverb mit 380mm und 125mm Hub fahren. Die kann ich bis zu der großen Mutter absenken.


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2015)

Beim s rahmen geht eine 330er reverb stealth nicht komplett rein. Vorher stößt der leitungsanschluss am umlenkpunkt an.


----------



## Erroll (17. März 2015)

Macht gut Laune das Rad!


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (18. März 2015)

Schaut auch echt gut aus, willst Du's wirklich gleich wieder verkaufen? Seitdem bei mir hinten ein DB Inline mit 57mm Hub drin ist habe ich meine Reign Pläne wieder ganz schnell ad acta gelegt - ist jetzt traumhaft schluckfreudig.


----------



## Erroll (18. März 2015)

So weit immer noch der Plan. Aber dann wohl in Teilen. Da sich unser Team von Giant als Hauptsponsor getrennt hat, ich aber zum Glück vorher noch bestellt hatte, komme ich wohl so schnell nicht mehr an ein Rad in der Preisklasse zu den Konditionen. Im groben Geboller merkt man schon noch den Unterschied. Nötig wärs jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber da stehen in den nächsten Jahren familiäre Veränderungen an und ich glaube ich sollte die Chance vorher noch schnell nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (19. März 2015)

Wie habt ihr das bei der Stealth mit der Führung gemacht. Neues Rahmengummi ist klar. Bei Halterung links dann rechts sm Rahmen raus.  Schaltzug auch gelöst?


----------



## hnx (19. März 2015)

Der Auslass der Stealth-Stütze ist rechts in Fahrtrichtung am Unterrohr oder was war die Frage?


----------



## Ironass (19. März 2015)

Das auch. 
Ist das sehr fummelig mit der Leitung? Und für die vernünftige Verlegung durch den neuen doppelten Rahmenstopfen muss ich den Schaltzug lösen, richtig?


----------



## hnx (19. März 2015)

Ja, ist extrem fummelig. Einfach wirds nur, wenn man das Tretlager auspresst, damit man "da unten" mit den Fingern die Leitung nach oben führen kann. Da ich extrem gute Erfahrungen mit KS gemacht habe wäre alleine das schon ein Grund mir eine Lev Integra anstelle einer Reverb Stealth zu holen um die vorhandene Zughülle nutzen zu können.


----------



## Erroll (19. März 2015)

Ist etwas fummelig. Ich hab fast eine stunde gebraucht nur um die leitung am umlenkpunkt anständig vorbei zu bekommen. Schaltzug habe ich montiert gelassen. Ging auch so.


----------



## Ironass (19. März 2015)

Habe gerade die Stütze eingebaut.  Leichtes seitliches Spiel.
Erst fuhr sie nur langsam und jetzt gar nicht aus. Hatte Stütze und Fernbedienung von der Leitung bei der Montage.  Entlüften?


----------



## xlacherx (19. März 2015)

könnte gut möglich sein, wenn dir aus dem Remot Hebel Öl raus getropft ist, ich musste es nicht machen. Was aber auch sein kann, ist dass du deine Stattelstützenklemme zu fest angezogen hast. Ist mir auch schon mal passiert. Dann macht sie auch keinen Zucker mehr. 

by the way:

Sucht jemand den Giant Contact AM OD2 Vorbau in 50mm? 

Ich rüste die nächsten Tage um (wenn meine bestellten Teile ankommen). Dann würde er zum verkauf stehen

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/gear/product/contact.am.od2.stems/551/38377/


----------



## Ironass (19. März 2015)

Also brauche nochmal dringend Hilfe. Habe Sonntag nen Fahrkurs und die Kiste muss fertig werden.
Als ich die Leitung an der Fb gelöst habe, hatte ich nachher etwas Öl an den Fingern. Die Stütze ist jetzt abgesenkt und ist nicht mehr hochzuziehen.  Muss ich jetzt die Fb-Einheit über die Torxschraube entlüftet werden? Oder die Leitung? Die Stütze selber? Kommt auch bei gelöster Sattelklemme nicht hoch. Leitung ist auch noch zu lang. Aber erstmal will ich Funktion.  HIIIIILLLLFFEEE


----------



## xlacherx (20. März 2015)

Hast du das entlüftungskit? Wenn ja, schau auf YouTube oder bei rockshox direkt. Da gibt es Anleitungen, wie man die reverb entlüftet


----------



## dual-mdc (21. März 2015)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Schaut auch echt gut aus, willst Du's wirklich gleich wieder verkaufen? Seitdem bei mir hinten ein DB Inline mit 57mm Hub drin ist habe ich meine Reign Pläne wieder ganz schnell ad acta gelegt - ist jetzt traumhaft schluckfreudig.



Das passt mit 57mm Hub? Ich hatte auch schon die Idee, aber ich hatte bedenken das der Hinterbau an den Rahmen schlägt.
(Wollte erst ein Reign, aber die Lieferzeiten haben sich Verschoben, und ich konnte es nicht erwarten. Jetzt Fahr ich ein Trance, was auch Prima Funzt. Aber etwas mehr Federweg kann nicht Schaden. Zumal der Fox Dämpder auch VIEL ZUSCHNELL Durchschlägt. Und ich Fahr jetzt schon nur noch ca. 15%Sag.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (21. März 2015)

Dann verwende doch Volumenspacer. 15% SAG hört sich bei dauerndem Durchschlag allerdings spanisch an. Defekt?


----------



## xlacherx (21. März 2015)

Jop Spacer wären ein versucht... ich bin grad noch am testen ob ich sie brauche oder nicht... 

Das mit den 57mm Hub geht (soweit ich mal gelesen habe) aber glaub nur, wenn du vorn keinen Umwerfer mehr hast, sprich man fährt 1x11 

mfg


----------



## dual-mdc (21. März 2015)

Das Rad ist 3Wochen alt, ich hoffe das ist nichts Defekt. Die Volumenspacer habe ich schon auf dem Plan. Wenn aber ein Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub Funzt, nehmen ich einfach einen RS Dämpfer und dann hoffe ich, das alles Gut ist. In meinem Alten Reign hatte ich das Problem auch nicht mit dem RS Dämpfer. Als der RS Dämpfer zum Service war bin ich einen Fox Dämpfer gefahren, und hatte auch das Problem mit dem Durchschlagen. Ich glaube bei Fox fällt die Interne Druckstufe etwas schwach aus.


----------



## Lutsch (22. März 2015)

Bei meinem Rahmen (L) passt der 200x57 auch mit Umwerfer. Ist auch eher eng mit dem Rahmen als mit dem Umwerfer, zum Rahmen sind vielleicht noch 1-2mm Luft. Derzeit teste ich aber wieder den Fox in 200x51, habe das Gefühl der Sitzwinkel wird mir zu flach bei 200x57 + bergauf fahren. Vielleicht hat der Eindruck aber auch getäuscht. Mein älterer RS RT3 (2011?) ist auch deutlich straffer als der Fox. Ob besser oder schlechter ist wohl Geschmackssache.

Spacer ist so eine Sache beim Float Dämpfer. Glaube bei 200x51 mit kleiner Luftkammer darf nur der kleinste Spacer in der Luftkammer verbaut werden (http://service.foxracingshox.com/co...QuickTech/013CTD_FloatAirSpringSpacerProc.htm). Hatte meinen mal offen und da war schon der kleinste montiert.


----------



## hnx (22. März 2015)

Der Sitzwinkel ist ja eh nicht besonders steil für heutige Geometrien. Das merkt man ja schon an den knapp 1° im Vergleich SX zu normalem Trance.
Würde ich nicht weiter dran rumspielen.


----------



## sharky (23. März 2015)

@Lutsch 
welche Auswirkung hat denn der hub auf den sitzwinkel, wenn beide dämpfer gleich lang sind?


----------



## xlacherx (23. März 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> @Lutsch
> welche Auswirkung hat denn der hub auf den sitzwinkel, wenn beide dämpfer gleich lang sind?



naja vllt meint er das so, dass wenn man bei dem 57mm Hub Dämper 25% Sag fährt, ist das Trettlager ja tiefer, somit auf der Sitzwinkel Flacher... anderst kann ich mir das aber nicht vorstellen. 

mal was anderes... @sharky wie siehts nu mit den schrauben aus? ;-)


----------



## Ironass (23. März 2015)

Genau


----------



## sharky (23. März 2015)

naja, dann reden wir von 2mm unterschied... macht ca. 0,1° winkeländerung... ob man das merkt?

schrauben: da sich keiner mehr meldet... kann man auch bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (24. März 2015)

Größe?


----------



## sharky (24. März 2015)

für sowas gibt es den bikemarkt. da erreicht man mehr leute als hier. und das thema verkäufe in herstellerforen ist auch klar geregelt.


----------



## Lutsch (24. März 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> naja, dann reden wir von 2mm unterschied... macht ca. 0,1° winkeländerung... ob man das merkt?
> 
> schrauben: da sich keiner mehr meldet... kann man auch bestellen



Genau, wenn ich den 200x57 mit z.B. 30% Sag fahre wird der Sitzwinkel ja etwas (nicht viel!!) flacher als beim 200x51 mit 30% Sag. An der Front ändert sich ja nichts, dadurch sollte der Sitzwinkel etwas flacher werden. Ich habe eh das SX mit Pike und langen Sattelstützenauszug daher könnte der Sitzwinkel eh 1° weniger als mehr vertragen. Möchte das aber weiterhin im Auge halten, kann auch sein das ich einen schlechteren Tag hatte.


----------



## xlacherx (24. März 2015)

Dann fahr 20% sag und es wird sich zum originalen Dämpfer nicht viel ändern ;-) wurde hier glaub eh schonmal empfohlen, bei dem Dämpfer mit mehr Hub, prozentual weniger sag zu fahren, das das trettlager sonst ziemlich tief kommt


----------



## fantozzi (28. März 2015)

Sagt mal was hat sich Giant eigentlich bei der Bohrung für die Trinkflaschenhalterung gedacht? Habe gerade meinen Elite Sior Flaschenhalter angebracht. Aber da bekomme ich doch keine Trinkflasche eingesetzt? Meine Camelbak ist jedenfalls zu groß :-(


----------



## xlacherx (28. März 2015)

Kommt auf die Flaschengröße an. Bei ner kleine Flasche geht ein normaler Halter. Bei ner großen brauchst nen Halter, wo man die Flasche seitlich einführen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (28. März 2015)

dann kauf doch einfach einen side cage und gut ist. oder bohr den halter zurecht. hab ich auch gemacht. einfach 2cm weiter vorne ein loch rein gebohrt und alles ist gut. geht wunderbar


----------



## fantozzi (28. März 2015)

Side Cage Halter? Wusste gar nicht, dass es so etwas auf dem Markt gibt  Elite Cannibal wäre eine Variante. Bohren wäre natürlich auch eine Variante. Für eine M5 Bohrung bräuchte man einen Bohrer mit 4.2 mm Durchmesser, korrekt?


----------



## sharky (28. März 2015)

ääääh... so wissenschaftlich hab ich das nicht gemacht. ich hab geschaut, wie weit vorne ich maximal eine bohrung setzen kann und dann einfach einen 5er bohrer genommen und gut war. weiter hinten war dann zu wenig fleisch am halter für die 2. schraube. daher hab ich da ein fitzelchen carbon platte noch dazwischen. aber hält und tut bisher


----------



## h.jay (1. April 2015)

Hi,
hab's jetzt nicht über die Suche gefunden ... Sorry wenn es irgendwo schon mal geschrieben wurde.
Hat sich der 2015 Trance Rahmen im Vergleich zum '14er geändert? Wenn ja was denn alles?


----------



## xlacherx (1. April 2015)

Die Aufkleber und das Lager vom Steuersatz haben sich meines wissen glaub geändert. Auf der amerikanischen Giant Seite, kann man auch die Geometrie Daten finden. Da kannst es aufs Grad genau vergleichen ;-)


----------



## Ironass (1. April 2015)

Geo doch nicht, oder? Höchstens schlechter hehe


----------



## FrauLisa (3. April 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Leute, weiß jemand, ob man die decals vom Rahmen (bei meinem Trance 2) weiß, in anderen fahren (am ersten schwarz ) nachkaufen kann? Bzw kennt ihr jemanden, der das machen kann?
> Würde meine weißen gerne überleben ;-)



Hey, ich hab den Post grade erst gelesen. Aber hier, ich!
Ich bin dabei für mein Trance 2LTD 2015 (hab's neu lackiert, in Mädchenfarben) die Decals neu zu machen. Ich bin Grafikerin und hab mir die Schriftzüge abgemessen und nachgebaut. Weiß nicht, ob die identisch sind mit Deinen, aber wenn Du magst, dann lass ich Dir die Dateien gerne zukommen. Müsstest dann nur noch wen finden, der Dir das in der gewünschten Aufkleberfarbe plottet. Machen oft so T-Shirt oder Schilderdruckereien.

Sobald mein Bike fertig ist zeig ich mal ein Bild 

Ich hatte hier auch mal was gelesen von dem Unterbodenschutz von Giant. War glaub ich eig für die Carbonversion. Hab schon die PDF mit den Teilenummern versucht, aber lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen. Weiß wer die Nummer zufällig und was der kostet?
Danke Euch und frohe Ostern!


----------



## xlacherx (3. April 2015)

Cool das wäre echt super! Zum plottern habe ich jemanden ;-)


----------



## Tenderoni (3. April 2015)

@FrauLisa 
Downtube Protector Trance Advanced 27.5 series
GEAR Rrogramm: 240000001
Part number: 3G9-4001-1

Wegen den Decals habt ich euch mal die bei ebay angesehen?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giant-Aufkle...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item25a24ecf1d
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giant-Aufkle...=LH_DefaultDomain_77&var=&hash=item234ce725a0


----------



## xlacherx (3. April 2015)

Das sind ja aber nicht die, die auf dem Rahmen drauf sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrauLisa (3. April 2015)

@Tenderoni danke Dir! Werd meinen Händler mal anhauen.

@xlacherx ich schick dir mal ne pn. Hab mir eben die Bilder von Deinem angeschaut und die Decals Stimmen glaube ich nur teilweise überein, wenn ich das so sehe (und ich weiß auch ob die bei allen Rahmengrössen gleich sind??!) aber ich kann Dir ja einfach mal schicken was ich habe.


----------



## Ironass (3. April 2015)

Part number: 3G9-4001-1


----------



## sharky (3. April 2015)

ich habe eine PDF und eine wasweißichwas datei als vektorgrafik von giant direkt. damit kann man sich die aufkleber plotten lassen. der user @theschlaatz macht sowas hervorragend. bei interesse kann ich die datei auch hier hochladen. falls die jemand braucht

ach so: ich hab die fürs advanced. ansonsten bekommt man aber beim giant service hier super hilfe


----------



## xlacherx (3. April 2015)

Wenn muss ich da anschreiben? Also bei Giant? Mfg


----------



## Ironass (3. April 2015)

Wann gibts ein Trance - Treffen?


----------



## Erroll (3. April 2015)

Das wäre mal was. Gute Idee!


----------



## xlacherx (3. April 2015)

Wo seit ihr alle her?


----------



## sharky (3. April 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn muss ich da anschreiben? Also bei Giant? Mfg


die kontaktadresse auf der giant HP. aber penetrier die leute bitte nicht so wie du es  hier im forum mit deiner pike getan hast. sonst stellen die den service ein und am ende hat keiner mehr was davon


----------



## Ironass (3. April 2015)

Unna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (4. April 2015)

Kurze frage:
Wollt Grad nen schlauch mit Autoventil reinmachen aaaaaber das Loch in der Felge is zu klein, kann das sein oder steh ich am schlauch??? 
Trance 2 ltd is das gute Stück


----------



## xlacherx (4. April 2015)

Ist zu klein, da die felgen für das französische ausgelegt sind


----------



## Permafrost (4. April 2015)

Na tolle Wurst.
Tja wieder was gelernt, kann man die evtl. Aufbohren oder so ohne dass man gleich die ganze Felge schrottet?


----------



## xlacherx (4. April 2015)

Können schon, du kannst dann aber nicht mehr auf tubeless umrüsten, da das Loch dann zu groß ist. Wenn du es machst, musst halt vorsichtig sein. Hab ich auch schonmal gemacht


----------



## Permafrost (4. April 2015)

Ok dann werden wieder die anderen Ventile reingemacht und Feierabend 
Danke auf jedefall


----------



## Der_GruE (4. April 2015)

Hallo,
hab ne gelegenheit auf ein trance sx advanced von 2014.grösse ist L.hab es noch nicht gefahren.bis zu welcher grösse ist es gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. April 2015)

pauschal schwer zu sagen. 1,85 sehe ich schon als grenze beim L rahmen. 1,80 passt auf jeden fall. ich bin 1,92, allerdings auch sitzriese, und fühl mich auf dem XL pudelwohl. je nach proportion und einsatzbereich variiert das dann. beachte, dass beim SX die effektive oberrohrlänge etwas kürzer ist, da die gabel höher baut.


----------



## Ironass (4. April 2015)

Ich bin 1,74 und fahre L . Ist aber Grenzwertig.


----------



## xlacherx (4. April 2015)

Ich fahr ebenfalls l. Bin 1,80 groß. Die Liste, was empfohlen wird kann man glaub bei Giant auf der Homepage finden. Laute denen, sollte ich eher m fahren. 
Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## sharky (4. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,74 und fahre L . Ist aber Grenzwertig.


grenzwertig groß oder klein? eher groß, oder? wenn ich von XL / 1,92 runterrechne...


----------



## Der_GruE (4. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,74 und fahre L . Ist aber Grenzwertig.


Bin 1,76.hatte mal ein reign x0 in l.hab ich mich nicht besonders wohl gefühlt.


----------



## xlacherx (4. April 2015)

Also wenns ins Gelände gehn soll, würde ich eher mal n M testfahren. Das L könnte dann fast n ticken zu groß sein


----------



## sharky (4. April 2015)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Bin 1,76.hatte mal ein reign x0 in l.hab ich mich nicht besonders wohl gefühlt.


das X.0 hat auch noch die alte geometrie, das kannst du nicht vergleichen



xlacherx schrieb:


> Also wenns ins Gelände gehn soll, würde ich eher mal n M testfahren. Das L könnte dann fast n ticken zu groß sein


eine testfahrt würde ich da auch nahelegen. irgend ein SX in L oder M wird ja bei einem händler in der nähe rumstehen. die alu und carbon haben ja die selbe geometrie


----------



## Der_GruE (4. April 2015)

Ok.danke dann werd ich mal schauen.


----------



## rmaurer (5. April 2015)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Bin 1,76.hatte mal ein reign x0 in l.hab ich mich nicht besonders wohl gefühlt.


Ich bin 1,80 und das 2014er Alu SX in M mal probegefahren - war mir definitiv zu kurz

Beim 2015 Reign siehts wieder anders aus, da würd ich eher zum M Rahmen tendieren der in etwa soviel Reach hat wie der L Rahmen vom Trance

Bedenke auch das die neuen 27.5" Modelle seit 2014 deutlich mehr Reach haben d.h. wenn dir das alte Reign X in L bereits zu groß war wird dir das Trance in L wie ein Riese vorkommen (ist aber auch Gewöhnungssache..)


----------



## Ironass (6. April 2015)

Hab mir nen Truvativ Boobar 780 montiert. Ein Gefühl als hätte ich einen Besenstiel montiert.  Hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (8. April 2015)

Heute kahm endlich mein neues Cockpit an  anschließend hab ich gleich das Bomben Wetter für eine ausfahrt genutzt. 
Was soll ich sagen, ich finde es mega  
Der spacer Turm kommt die Tage dann noch weg
800mm ist schon mächtig breit  aber ich finde es top!


----------



## FrauLisa (8. April 2015)

Wie versprochen wollte ich Euch noch ein Bild von meiner gepimpten Version vom Giant Trance 2 LTD in Mädchenfarben zeigen. Da isses 
Ich wollte zuerst die schwarz/blaue Farbe lassen und nur hier und da was pinkes drauf kleben. Dann kamen wir auf die Idee mal Sprühfolie auszuprobieren, weil man die ja wieder abziehen kann. Da hab ich mir dann meine Lieblingsfarbe ausgesucht: Türkis. Die Farbe war toll, aber die Folie: Eine Scheiße sag ich Euch... Für Fahrräder nicht zu gebrauchen. Naja, muss man mal ausprobiert haben.
Die Folie war dann wieder runter, aber die Farbe gefiel mir eigentlich so gut, dass wir es kurzerhand dann komplett türkis lackiert haben und heute hat es dann endlich seine pinken Aufkleber bekommen.
Außerdem hab ich meine rosa Hope (allerdings ohne die tollen Blümchenscheiben, da die nur 160mm ø haben) und die Rock Shox Reverb Stealth verbaut und pinke Griffe (natürlich).
Irgendwann hätte ich gerne noch leichtere Laufräder und nen kürzeren Vorbau, aber bisher bin ich erst mal zufrieden. Sehr sogar, das Teil fetzt auf den Trails ja ab - alter! Ich bin sonst nur meine 120mm Touring-Karre gewöhnt, wo ich durch jede kleine Wurzel ausgebremst wurde und heute direkt Bestzeit auf'm Hometrail. Das ist wohl der Beginn einer wunderbaren Freundschaft.
So, genug geredet - Man merkt wohl, dass ich eine Frau bin


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. April 2015)

Super Farbe.
Wer kann denn so schön lackieren?


----------



## FrauLisa (8. April 2015)

@Tyrolens Danke! Zum Glück mein Mann  Ich bekomme grade mal so meine Fingernägel hin, aber auch nur die linke Hand in schön


----------



## xlacherx (8. April 2015)

Das komme mal richtig geil  das würde ich auch fahren  da gab's doch mal ne sx trail in den Farben. 
Viel spass damit! 

Zum Vorbau... Seit heute liegt mein Giant Vorbau (50mm) im Keller ;-)


----------



## FrauLisa (8. April 2015)

@xlacherx Ja, mich erinnert es jetzt wenn ich es so sehe an das Santa Cruz Nomad - nur etwas preisgünstiger...
Ich hab ja auch den Standard 50mm Giant Vorbau drauf...


----------



## Ironass (8. April 2015)

Wie kurz / lang jetzt?


----------



## xlacherx (8. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Wie kurz / lang jetzt?


Vorbau / Lenker? 
Lenker ist jetzt 800mm breit (carbon) und der Vorbau 35mm lang.


----------



## Ironass (8. April 2015)

35?????Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (9. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> 35?????Respekt


Tut den Abfahrtsqualitäten des Trance ganz gut. Hab ich auch drauf. Nur mit 750er Plastikstange.


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2015)

Ich konnte lange vorbauten noch nie wirklich leiden  viel kürzer geht bei der Kombi aber auch nicht mehr, da der Lenker auch ne 35 er klemmung hat. Somit ist da zwischen Lenker und gabelschaft fast keine Luft mehr 

Und fahren lässt es sich damit richtig gut! Und ich fühle mich jetzt noch n Stück wohler auf dem Rad


----------



## sharky (9. April 2015)

das rad sieht mal richtig geil aus. hast du da bei santa Cruz gespickt? die haben doch auch eines in der farbe. oder war es intense? auf jeden fall hat das was. ich würd es für mich als mann persönlich zum fahren nicht wollen, aber als frau kann man das ja ohne schief angeguckt zu werden   die kurbel noch in dem pink und dann ist das ding perfekt aumen:


----------



## imfluss (9. April 2015)

Jemand hier der das Reign und das Trance gefahren ist und mir beschreiben kann,
wie groß der Unterschied ist bezüglich Touren/Bergabtauglichkeit ?


----------



## xlacherx (9. April 2015)

Ja da sis schon so ne gewisse ähnlichkeit da ;-)




Wobei Spezialized die Farbe (so in der Art) ja auch schon hatte ;-)






aber wie ich schon sagte, ich find es selbst als Mann geil  wobei das Pink nicht sein müsste  


zu den Decals nochmal.. hab grad mit Giant Kontakt aufgenommen. Wie schon gesagt wurde, kann man sie Sticker nicht nachkaufen. Aber sie haben wohl ne Datei, mit der man es plotten lassen kann. Laut Giant ist da auch klarlack drüber... Ich kleb dann halt einfach drübert


----------



## Ironass (9. April 2015)

Tour / Bergab? Finde kommt mehr auf die Anbauteile an. Lenkerbreite Vorbau usw. Rahmen kann beides. Bei meiner Grösse ist Tour bei L super. Trail etwas sperrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## An der Alb (9. April 2015)

Ich finde das Mädchen-Bike klasse! 

Schaue seit einiger Zeit auch immer mal wieder hier rein - hole morgen mit meinem Junior sein neues Bike ab und das passt dann genau in den Thread hier


----------



## sharky (9. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Tour / Bergab? Finde kommt mehr auf die Anbauteile an. Lenkerbreite Vorbau usw. Rahmen kann beides. Bei meiner Grösse ist Tour bei L super. Trail etwas sperrig.


bei dem geometrieunterschied zwischen den rädern kommt es sicher nicht nur auf die anbauteile an. was ist denn die aussage? gleiche anbauteile und beide rahmen können das selbe?


----------



## hnx (9. April 2015)

Müsste man mal jeweils einen Reign als auch Trance Rahmen ansägen, damit man Aussagen zur Wandstärke treffen kann. Rein von der Geo sind Trance SX und Reign nicht mehr weit auseinander und fahren tun sich beide auch ähnlich, wobei das Reign das etwas sperrigere/laufstabilere Bike ist. Der Unterschied zum Trance sind dann beim SX nur noch die Anbauteile.
Das Reign ist zum Ballern, das Trance eindeutig tourenlastiger und von der Abstimmung auch plüschiger.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. April 2015)

Die Unterschiede sind sehr groß.


----------



## Ironass (10. April 2015)

Sorry. Hatte falsch gelesen. Hatte vergessen zu erwähnen,  dass ich nur Aussagen zum Trance machen kann.  Meinte da die Möglichkeiten von Tour bis Trail.


----------



## h.jay (10. April 2015)

Zweimal Daumen hoch (von meiner Frau und mir) 
Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Rad für die bessere Hälfte und bis jetzt scheitert es meistens am Design.  Aber bei diesem hier ging direkt der Daumen hoch. Leider ein Einzelstück. Verstehe nicht, wieso die Bikehersteller nicht mehr Farben anbieten.


----------



## An der Alb (10. April 2015)

Heute neu in diesem Thread. Meines Junior´s neue Trail-Rakete:












Leider ist er gerade krank, so dass der erste Einsatz noch etwas warten muss.

Anstatt den eigentlichen Reifen Schwalbe Hans Dampf und Rock Razor kam das Bike mit 2.3ern Maxxis Minion DHF und Maxxis High Roller II.


----------



## hnx (10. April 2015)

Gleiches Rad bei mir, gleiche Reifenkombination. War ich aber gar nicht böse drüber, da ich eh DHF/Slaughter fahren wollte und den HR2 werde ich am VR auch runtergeschrubbt kriegen.
Bei euch @An der Alb fehlt allerdings die Abdeckung für den Direct Mount. Kann dein Händler kostenlos bei Giant nachbestellen.


----------



## fantozzi (10. April 2015)

Denke über ein Upgrade des Dämpfers (Fox Float CTD EVO) nach...z.B. Fox Float RP32 Push Tuned. Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ist die Auswahl an Dämpfer in 200 x 57 mm größer. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Einbau eines Dämpfers in 200 x 57 mm möglich ist. Hat jemand von euch evtl. einen Dämpfer in der Größe verbaut?


----------



## sharky (10. April 2015)

in den XL rahmen ist der auf jeden fall serienmäßig drin. bei mir zum beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro-6.0 (10. April 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Denke über ein Upgrade des Dämpfers (Fox Float CTD EVO) nach...z.B. Fox Float RP32 Push Tuned. Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt ist die Auswahl an Dämpfer in 200 x 57 mm größer. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Einbau eines Dämpfers in 200 x 57 mm möglich ist. Hat jemand von euch evtl. einen Dämpfer in der Größe verbaut?



Geht problemlos klar, ohne Piggyback sowieso, mit Piggy kann es wohl Platzprobleme geben falls ein Umwerfer verbaut ist. Ich habe einen 200x57 DB Inline drin - ist ein Traum. Wenn Du über ein upgrade nachdenkst würde ich aber lieber 2 Monate länger sparen und einen richtig guten Dämpfer einbauen, also bspw. Monarch Plus Debonair oder FloatX.



sharky schrieb:


> in den XL rahmen ist der auf jeden fall serienmäßig drin. bei mir zum beispiel.


Du hattest serienmäßig über 140mm Federweg??


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. April 2015)

Ein Tuning von Push lohnt sich immer.


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (10. April 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ein Tuning von Push lohnt sich immer.


Das mit dem Push Tuning habe ich mal elegant überlesen... dann ist auch der RP23 wieder ne gute Option.


----------



## fantozzi (10. April 2015)

DB Inline ist sicher ein Dämpfer für erfahrene Biker, da es so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt. Ich glaube da wäre ich schnell überfordert 

Der Monarch Plus Debonair müsste laut Aussage eines Forumusers auch erst einmal getuned werden, da der Dämpfer scheinbar "out of the box" mit dem Hinterbau nicht so gut harmoniert.

Mein Trance ist Größe M.

@Sandro-6.0 Welche Größe fährst du?


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (10. April 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> DB Inline ist sicher ein Dämpfer für erfahrene Biker, da es so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten gibt. Ich glaube da wäre ich schnell überfordert
> 
> Der Monarch Plus Debonair müsste laut Aussage eines Forumusers auch erst einmal getuned werden, da der Dämpfer scheinbar "out of the box" mit dem Hinterbau nicht so gut harmoniert.
> 
> ...



Ich fahre auch ein M. Ich finde den DB Inline fantastisch, würde ihn aber auch nicht jedem empfehlen, da er neben den leicht überfordernden Einstellmöglichkeiten wohl auch etwas defektanfälliger als vergleichbare Produkte und dazu noch ziemlich teuer ist.

Die Aussage zum Monarch kommt glaube ich von active-bikes, vielleicht fragst Du bei ihm nochmal nach. Mich wundert es ehrlich gesagt ein wenig, da ich mehrmals bei Giant direkt nachgefragt und immer die gleiche Antwort erhalten habe: Im 2015er Trance SX ist der Monarch mit M/M Tune von der Stange verbaut, genau so wie er im Aftermarket erhältlich ist.

Man sollte sich auch nicht von allem was man so in Foren liest verunsichern lassen. Weisst Du denn, was dich konkret an deinem aktuellen Dämpfer stört und was Du von einem neuen erwartest? Spätestens wenn Du einen neuen Dämpfer zu TF Tuned schickst wird die Frage nämlich kommen.


Edit: Ganz vergessen - Avalanche bietet mittlerweile auch ein neues Innenleben und Tuning für den Float Evolution an, evtl kommt man da unterm Strich günstiger weg.


----------



## Erroll (11. April 2015)

Monarch debon air im m/m setting passt bei mir wunderbar. 3 spacer in die hauptkammer, fertig!


----------



## fantozzi (11. April 2015)

Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Dämpfer gerade im mittleren Federweg schön "plüschig" und sehr sensibel anspricht und nicht gleich bei einer größeren Wurzel durchrauscht. Ich wiege ca. 75 kg und fahre derzeit meist im "Trail-Modus". Zwar ist mir der "Trail-Modus" zu straff, und der Federweg wird nicht komplett genutzt, aber im "Descend-Modus" bin ich neulich mit der Kurbel fast an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben, weil der Dämpfer zu schnell durchgesackt ist.

Bei Avalanche habe ich gesehen, dass derzeit auch ein Umbau für den Evo Dämpfer angeboten wird...ich meine Kostenpunkt um die $ 229,-. Mit Versand komme ich dann auch auf ca. € 250,-. Ein gebrauchter Fox Dämpfer plus ein Tune bei TFT-Tuned würde etwas mehr als € 300,- kosten und den Debon Air Plus bekäme ich für € 300,-. Milchmädchenrechnung


----------



## hnx (11. April 2015)

Welchen Dämpfer hast du denn im Augenblick? Den würde ich, auch wenns das Gleiche kostet wie ein M+, bei Avalanche oder Push/TFTuned überarbeiten lassen. Im gleichen Vorgang macht auch ein Service Sinn, dann kriegst den Dämpfer quasi-neu zurück.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2015)

Oder besser als neu.
Mein Float RP2 bekam nach 4 Jahren viele Neuteile (Kolbenstange hatte Riefen, Zylinder ne Macke..). Hat dann bei Tf-Tuned zusammen 300 Euro gekostet.
Dafür brinve ich das Fahrwerk (mit pushed Gabel vorne) jetzt nicht mehr an seine Grenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantozzi (11. April 2015)

Ich fahre derzeit das Trance 2 LTD 2014 Modell mit dem eingebauten Fox Float CTD Evo Dämpfer. Soweit ich informiert bin, bietet Push für das Evo Modell noch keinen Umbau an...nur Avalanche.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2015)

Doch, doch, das tun sie.


----------



## Ironass (11. April 2015)

Und die Gabel?  Pike wäre schön. Lohnt sich das Tuning der Evo?


----------



## fantozzi (11. April 2015)

Oha...ich wusste nicht, dass Push auch die Evo umbaut. Ich werde Push wohl mal kontaktieren und fragen, ob sich der Umbau gerade bei der Evo überhaupt lohnt.

Die Fox CTD Evo Gabel ist bei meinem Modell ab Werk verbaut. Ich habe die Gabel neulich eingeschickt, weil sie beim Einfedern "geknackt" hat und das Ansprechverhalten alles andere als zufriedenstellend war. Auf Garantie wurde eine FIT 2015 eingebaut. Leider muss ich die Gabel am Montag wieder einschicken, weil aus dem Casting unten an der Schraube plötzlich Öl ausläuft und der Descend- von Trail-Modus so gut wie nicht wahrnehmbar ist. Nachdem die FIT Kartusche eingebaut wurde, fand ich die Gabel jetzt nicht sooooooooo schlecht. Ich muss aber gestehen, dass ich keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe und nicht weiß, wie sich eine Pike oder Mattoc fährt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2015)

Moment, Moment.

Wir sprechen hier vom Dämpfer. Da ist ein Tuning möglich. Bei den Gabeln sieht das anders aus. Dort ist nur ein Tuning für die FIT Modelle Performance und Factory möglich.
Am besten mal die Seriennummern raus schreiben und an TF-Tuned schicken.

Habe die Fox 34 mit dem Factory Elite Tuning und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine Mattoc, Pike, Formula, Bos oder 36 besser funktioniert.
Allerdings muss man auch sagen, was man will.


----------



## fantozzi (11. April 2015)

Bezog mich nur auf die Frage von Ironass nach meiner Gabel. Aber klar es geht hier natürlich zunächst um den Dämpfer.

Was hat dich dazu bewogen bei der Gabel das Tuning durchführen zu lassen? Hast du dich nicht vom Pike-Hype anstecken lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro-6.0 (11. April 2015)

Falls Avalanche noch im Rennen ist gibt es von denen eine komplett neue Dämpfungseinheit, auch für die 34er EVO.  Bei dem Dollarkurs ist ne Pike oder Mattoc aber wohl günstiger. Ich persönlich fand die 34 auch nicht so furchtbar wie den Dämpfer - keine Frage, die Pike ist besser - aber der Dämpfertausch hat bei mir unterm Strich noch mehr gebracht.


----------



## fantozzi (11. April 2015)

Beim Trance 2 LTD 2014 ist noch eine 32er EVO verbaut. Durch den Einbau der FIT 2015 Kartusche fährt sie sich wirklich nicht schlecht. Wäre schön, wenn Fox in Rodalben, den CTD-Modus an meiner Gabel noch nacharbeitet. Ein Upgrade der Gabel verschiebe ich dann vorerst. Mir ist ein Dämpfer-Upgrade derzeit wichtiger. Ich werde Push mal per eMail kontaktieren und um Rat bitten.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2015)

Die Pike hätte ich nie so abstimmen können, wie die 34. Technisch sind sich beide Gabeln ähnlich, leichter ist die Pike.


----------



## sharky (11. April 2015)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Du hattest serienmäßig über 140mm Federweg??


was heisst hattest? ich hab das bike gekauft und nix dran geändert. da steht 140mm federweg in der herstellerangabe. gemessen hab ich den nicht. aber ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass der XL rahmen ein kleineres übersetzungverhältnis hat und daher bei 140mm eben 57mm hub, um dem tendenziell höheren fahrergewicht bei großen rahmen rechnung zu tragen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2015)

Hast du den Hub am Dämpfer gemessen?


----------



## sharky (11. April 2015)

wie ich bereits schrieb: XL rahmen, 57mm hub! müsste an dem den dein kumpel hat auch so sein!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (11. April 2015)

Werde es mal ausmessen. Wundern tut's mich, aber alles ist möglich.
sein Bike hat Finale Ligure übrigens sehr gut überstanden. Soll gut ab gehen, die Kiste.


----------



## Vogelsberger (11. April 2015)

Weiß jemand welche Reverb in einen M Rahmen paßt?
30,9 x ????


----------



## xlacherx (11. April 2015)

Heute war ich mit meinem modifizierten Trance 2 in osternohe. Nachdem ich aus der pike ordentlich Luft abgelassen hab, lief das wie ne 1! Somit würde ich behaupten, ist das Trance auch bikepark tauglich ;-)


----------



## Ironass (11. April 2015)

Ähhhh 30,9 Sattelrohrinnendurchmesser zumindest beim L 2014. Meinst Du nicht eher die mögliche Gesamtlänge?  Ich hab ne 380mm Stealth drin. Passt perfekt bei kompletter Absenkung und im ausgefahrenen Zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (12. April 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit meinem modifizierten Trance 2 in osternohe.



Cool. Nach Osternohe wollte ich auch mal wieder dieses Jahr. War schon lange nicht mehr im schönen Frankenland.


----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

Könnte mir mal bitte jemand die Einbaulänge von dem Dämpfer nennen? 200mm?


----------



## Erroll (12. April 2015)

200x51


----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> 200x51


Danke


----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Gabelschaft beim Overdrive 2, unten 1,5' und oben 1,1/4' ?
Spezielle Schäfte wenn ich die Gabel tauschen möchte?


----------



## hnx (12. April 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Gabelschaft beim Overdrive 2, unten 1,5' und oben 1,1/4' ?
> Spezielle Schäfte wenn ich die Gabel tauschen möchte?


Willst du OD2 weiter nutzen, dann brauchst du eine Gabel mit OD2 Schaft, allerdings passt in das OD2 Steuerrohr auch eine normale tapered Gabel, da brauchst du zusätzlich nur einen neuen oberen Steuersatzteil. Das ist wesentlich einfacher, als eine gute OD2 Gabel zu finden.


----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Willst du OD2 weiter nutzen, dann brauchst du eine Gabel mit OD2 Schaft, allerdings passt in das OD2 Steuerrohr auch eine normale tapered Gabel, da brauchst du zusätzlich nur einen neuen oberen Steuersatzteil. Das ist wesentlich einfacher, als eine gute OD2 Gabel zu finden.


Danke


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (12. April 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Somit würde ich behaupten, ist das Trance auch bikepark tauglich ;-)



Hab mit meinem gerade eine Woche in Finale geshuttlet und kann das unterschreiben.


----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich mit dem Gabelschaft beim Overdrive 2, unten 1,5' und oben 1,1/4' ?
> Spezielle Schäfte wenn ich die Gabel tauschen möchte?


Einfachste Lösung wurde schon gesagt.... Einfach ne Gabel kaufen (mit Standard Schaft) und den passenden Steuersatz dazu. Kostet bei Giant 39,90 (der komplette Steuersatz) 
Man kann da aber bestimmt auch was anderes verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Hab mit meinem gerade eine Woche in Finale geshuttlet und kann das unterschreiben.


Hat es dort etwa geregnet Schlamm Nochmal zu dem Dämpfer: ich habe ebenfalls vor den DB inline zu montieren, frage mich allerdings ob 50 oder 57? Ich weiß, darüber wurde schon berichtet, nur welchen sag hast du eingestellt und nutzt du wirklich die 57 voll aus? Könnte man evtl. die Progression zum Ende etwas stärker einstellen? Funzt es sonst bei Dir ohne Probleme? Danke


----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Einfachste Lösung wurde schon gesagt.... Einfach ne Gabel kaufen (mit Standard Schaft) und den passenden Steuersatz dazu. Kostet bei Giant 39,90 (der komplette Steuersatz)
> Man kann da aber bestimmt auch was anderes verbauen.


Ich bin doch neu hier Ist es nicht möglich das Lager im Rahmen zu lassen und dann einen anderen Konus zu nehmen? Oder nur die obere Lagerschale tauschen?


----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Ich bin doch neu hier Ist es nicht möglich das Lager im Rahmen zu lassen und dann einen anderen Konus zu nehmen? Oder nur die obere Lagerschale tauschen?


Also bei mir war das so:
Alte Gabel raus, oberes Lager aus der schale raus nehmen, neues Lager rein legen, neue Gabel rein - > fertig  der Rest vom neuen Steuersatz liegt jetzt im Keller als Ersatzteile


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (12. April 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Hat es dort etwa geregnet Schlamm Nochmal zu dem Dämpfer: ich habe ebenfalls vor den DB inline zu montieren, frage mich allerdings ob 50 oder 57? Ich weiß, darüber wurde schon berichtet, nur welchen sag hast du eingestellt und nutzt du wirklich die 57 voll aus? Könnte man evtl. die Progression zum Ende etwas stärker einstellen? Funzt es sonst bei Dir ohne Probleme? Danke



Geregnet? Es hat sogar geschneit:





Ich fahre ca 30% Sag, was für manchen die Angst vor zu starker Geometrieveränderung schürt, aber für mich passt der dann etwas flachere Lenkwinkel und das tiefere Tretlager sehr gut - ich fahre die Kiste allerdings auch recht abfahrtsorientiert.

Ich persönlich sehe keinen Grund, der gegen den längeren Hub sprechen würde - ich nutze mit einem ganzen Volumenspacer den Federweg bei größeren Sprüngen komplett aus und bin absolut glücklich mit der Kennlinie (bei normalen downhills habe ich meist noch 3-4mm Hub übrig). 

Wenn Du einen zweiten kompletten Spacer reinpackst kommst Du mit Sicherheit auf eine sehr starke Endprogression und würdest eine ordentliche ungenutzte Hubreserve haben.

Ich kann Dir nur zu dem Uprgade raten, es transformiert das Rad


----------



## hnx (12. April 2015)

30%+ SAG ist bei heutigen Rahmen und Dämpfern mit großen Luftkammern doch eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Mancher Rahmenhersteller empfiehlt sogar erst bei ca. 35%+ die Feineinstellung zu beginnen.
Würde ich mir keinen Kopf drum machen. Große Kammer, große Spacer.


----------



## Alex79106 (12. April 2015)

A


Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Geregnet? Es hat sogar geschneit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alles klar, bestelle dann auch morgen den 57er, werde dann berichten, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (14. April 2015)

So wirds erst mal bleiben. Naja vielleicht mal ein neuer sattel. Der neue Laufradsatz hat dem Radl sehr gut getan.	 Merklich stabiler wenns mal ruppiger wird.


----------



## FrauLisa (14. April 2015)

Sagt mal Leute, die ihr auch das Trance 2LTD mit der standard verbauten 2-fach Kurbel habt: wie kommt ihr mit der Übersetzung klar?
Ich hab mein Rädchen nun schon ne Woche auf Herz und Nieren getestet (knapp 200km inkl Flowtrail Bad Endbach) und muss sagen, dass mir nach oben ein paar Gänge fehlen. Gerade im Trail auf den Tretpassagen bergab suche ich immer, aber da ist nix mehr. Die 2-3 leichtesten benutze ich dafür kaum (nur wenn ich langsam neben anderen Mädels bergauf tüdeln muss...) und Ja, wir haben hier Berge. Ich kann glaub ich (da ich auch Rennrad fahre) ganz gut treten, aber dass das so verschoben ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bin aber auch auf dem MTB vorher nur 3-Fach vorne gefahren. Ich glaube als erstes gönn ich mir ein neues Ritzelpaket hinten


----------



## xlacherx (14. April 2015)

FrauLisa schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, die ihr auch das Trance 2LTD mit der standard verbauten 2-fach Kurbel habt: wie kommt ihr mit der Übersetzung klar?
> Ich hab mein Rädchen nun schon ne Woche auf Herz und Nieren getestet (knapp 200km inkl Flowtrail Bad Endbach) und muss sagen, dass mir nach oben ein paar Gänge fehlen. Gerade im Trail auf den Tretpassagen bergab suche ich immer, aber da ist nix mehr. Die 2-3 leichtesten benutze ich dafür kaum (nur wenn ich langsam neben anderen Mädels bergauf tüdeln muss...) und Ja, wir haben hier Berge. Ich kann glaub ich (da ich auch Rennrad fahre) ganz gut treten, aber dass das so verschoben ist hätte ich nicht gedacht. Bin aber auch auf dem MTB vorher nur 3-Fach vorne gefahren. Ich glaube als erstes gönn ich mir ein neues Ritzelpaket hinten



also ich fahr mein Trance 2 ( 2014) von der Übersetzung her, so wie es ausgeliefert wurde. Finde es so wie es ist eigentlich ganz gut. Im Gegenteil, hätte ich glaub kein Problem damit auf 1x11 umzurüsten.

Hinten ist ne 11-36 Kasette verbaut. Da kannst du am "schnellsten" Gang nix ändern, da es nur 11-36, 11-34 und 11-32 10-Fach Kasetten gibt (Shimano). Sprich, es ändern sich nur die "leichten" Gänge. Was du machen kannst, ist vorne ein größeres Kettenblatt verbauen.

Aber wenn ich so recht überlege, komm ich mit meiner Überstetzung aber 35-40kmh. Bei der Geschwindigtkeit lasse ich dann auf dem Trail normal rollen


----------



## hnx (14. April 2015)

Was ist das für eine Strecke wo man jenseits der 45km/h noch mittreten kann?
Diese Gänge fahren nicht nicht mal Enduro-/DH Pros und ist nur 1 echter Gang unter dem was im Augenblick im XC-Weltcup gefahren wird.

Wenn du die kleinen Gänge nicht brauchst und dir oben was fehlt ist klar was zu tun ist, größere Kettenblätter. 28/42 z.B.


----------



## FrauLisa (14. April 2015)

Ich weiß leider grade auch nicht was bei mir vorne an Kettenblättern und hinten an Ritzeln drauf ist (muss morgen mal zählen), aber ich bin doch bergab öfters am suchen. Natürlich ist es klar, dass ich bei verblockten Trails bergab nicht mittrete oder gar Schalten kann (haha, schön wär's), aber auf den Zwischenteilen wo man treten und zwischendrin ein paar Meter machen kann fehlt irgendwie was. Vielleicht bin ich es auch einfach durch meine vorherige 3-fach Kurbel nicht gewöhnt nach oben nix mehr zu haben...


----------



## hnx (15. April 2015)

Kann mir eher vorstellen, dass du eventuell eine niedrige Kadenz gewohnt bist, da kann natürlich gefühlt was fehlen. Wobei wir da auch nur von 1 Gang reden (im Vergleich zur 22/32/44 Kurbel).
Bei 24/38 und 11-36 ist mit niedriger Trittfrequenz schon bei 30 km/h Schluss.


----------



## sharky (15. April 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> 200x51


 meiner hat 200x57


----------



## Alex79106 (15. April 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> meiner hat 200x57


Mein DB Inline ist heute gekommen! Da ich das Trance erst am WE abholen und umbauen kann, bräuchte ich noch bitte die Maße der Gleitbuchsen für den Dämpfer von CC. Welche Buchsen brauche ich für das Trance 2 LTD 2015? Danke!


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (15. April 2015)

Eigentlich brauchst du gar nichts. An einem Ende musst Du das bereits eingepresste Gleitlager rauskloppen, am anderen Ende kannst Du die Fox Buchsen weiterverwenden. Langfristig lohnen sich vielleicht Huber Bushings, aber für den ersten Einbau musst Du nichts besorgen.


----------



## Alex79106 (15. April 2015)

Sandro-6.0 schrieb:


> Eigentlich brauchst du gar nichts. An einem Ende musst Du das bereits eingepresste Gleitlager rauskloppen, am anderen Ende kannst Du die Fox Buchsen weiterverwenden. Langfristig lohnen sich vielleicht Huber Bushings, aber für den ersten Einbau musst Du nichts besorgen.


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (19. April 2015)

700km  - Tretlager im A****!


----------



## xlacherx (19. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> 700km  - Tretlager im A****!


Was?   ich hab jetzt fast 2000 drauf und alles is noch gut


----------



## fantozzi (21. April 2015)

Würde gerne die Bremsleitung der Hinterradbremse das kleine Stück noch durch den Rahmen führen. Muss ich dabei etwas beachten oder kann ich die Mutter an der Bremsleitung einfach abschrauben und dann die Bremsleitung vorsichtig herausziehen? Kann irgendwie Luft in die Bremse kommen?


----------



## Ironass (21. April 2015)

Definitiv entlüften


----------



## Pigeon (21. April 2015)

Dreckig gefällts mir am besten


----------



## Alex79106 (21. April 2015)

Hallo, an alle stolzen Trance 2 LTD Besitzer. Könntet Ihr nicht vielleicht ein Paar Bilder von Euren bikes posten? Ich bekomme meines erst am Donnerstag und muss es dann noch umb


----------



## Ghoste (21. April 2015)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Weiß jemand welche Reverb in einen M Rahmen paßt?
> 30,9 x ????



Mein Bruder schaut gerade auch nach einer passenden Stütze...
Er meinte in seinen M Rahmen passt die jetzige Stütze 27cm rein. 
Kannst dir dann ja selbst "ausrechnen" welche für dich passen könnte ;-)


----------



## fantozzi (22. April 2015)

Hmmm...auf Youtube habe ich ein paar Videos gesehen, wo die Bremsleitung einfach nur herausgezogen wurde ohne dabei zu entlüften. Mache mich dann weiter schlau...


----------



## hnx (22. April 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Hmmm...auf Youtube habe ich ein paar Videos gesehen, wo die Bremsleitung einfach nur herausgezogen wurde ohne dabei zu entlüften. Mache mich dann weiter schlau...


Mit ein bisschen Glück brauchst du nicht entlüften, weil du die Leitung von unten nach oben durchs Unterrohr führst. Wenn sie sich dann nicht verkeilt, könnte es passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. April 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Hmmm...auf Youtube habe ich ein paar Videos gesehen, wo die Bremsleitung einfach nur herausgezogen wurde ohne dabei zu entlüften. Mache mich dann weiter schlau...



Ja das stimmt. Es wird auch oft gezeigt, dass man die Bremsleitungen kürzen kann ohne zu  entlüften. Geht auch. Aber der Druckpunkt war nach dem entlüften bei mir definitiv besser als davor. 
Versuchen kannst du es ja. Wenns net klappt, musst halt entlüften (lassen) 

mfg


----------



## Ironass (23. April 2015)

Gibt es auch irgendwelche konfusen Lager um Od2 in normalen Rahmen zu Fahren? Dann käme die Evo über kurz oder lang in mein Hartschwanz.


----------



## xlacherx (23. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Gibt es auch irgendwelche konfusen Lager um Od2 in normalen Rahmen zu Fahren? Dann käme die Evo über kurz oder lang in mein Hartschwanz.



Mess doch einfach mal den Außendurchmesser von dem Giant Lager und den von dem Lager, welches in deinem Anderen Rahmen drin ist. 
Zum Teil sind die Lager ja "genormt". Wenn der Außendurchmesser gleich ist, kannst ja das Lager einfach tauschen.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (25. April 2015)

...habt ihr auch Stress mit eurer Contact Switch Sattelstütze ? Alle 2 Monate hakt die Stütze, oder sackt 2cm ein...heute habe ich sie ausgebaut und erstmal meine alte Thomson genommen. Werde mir schnellstens eine Reverb zulegen. Ich bins Leid ! Aber ansonsten ist mein Trance Top !


----------



## hnx (25. April 2015)

Giant tauscht die Kartusche problemlos und innerhalb von 2-3 Tagen aus. Kannst deine Alte weiter nutzen bis die Neue beim Händler ist, Tausch geht selber bzw. der Händler baut auf Kosten von Giant ein, dauert 5mins.
Habe mittlerweile auch die 2., sollte die auch wieder absinken, dann lasse ich noch einmal die Kartusche wechseln, beim 3. Versuch verlange ich eine andere Stütze auf Kosten von Giant oder Rückabwicklung des Kaufs. Das die Contact Sl gerne kaputt geht ist ja kein Geheimnis.


----------



## sharky (25. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Definitiv entlüften


warum definitiv? wenn er es vorsichtig macht, ist das möglich, aber nicht zwingend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (25. April 2015)

Ich bin da nen bisschen vorgschädigt. Sowohl Stütze als auch Bremse.


----------



## rmaurer (27. April 2015)

Achtung bzgl. Ersatzschaltaugenschraube mit Torx 10

Entschuldigung dass ich das nochmal ausgrabe aber meine Schrauben sind jetzt auch rund und ich fand die Idee mit dem Torx klasse aber die hier im Forum verlinkten Schrauben die ich mir fast blind bestellt hätte sind möglicherweise zu kurz:


bummel42 schrieb:


> ich habe diese Schrauben gleich durch Torx ersetzt.
> Gibt es hier zu bestellen:
> http://inox-schrauben.de
> oder direkt:
> ...


Die (Imbus) Schrauben die meinem Ersatzschaltauge beilagen hab ich eben vermessen und die sind gesamt 14mm lang und NICHT 12 (Achtung der Kopf wird bei DIN Senkkopfschrauben zur Länge dazugemessen!)

Es müssten demnach "Torx 10 DIN 965 M3x14" sein


----------



## bummel42 (27. April 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Achtung bzgl. Ersatzschaltaugenschraube mit Torx 10
> 
> Entschuldigung dass ich das nochmal ausgrabe aber meine Schrauben sind jetzt auch rund und ich fand die Idee mit dem Torx klasse aber die hier im Forum verlinkten Schrauben die ich mir fast blind bestellt hätte sind möglicherweise zu kurz:
> 
> ...



...das wäre mir ja peinlich.
Nutze die 12er problemlos, ggf. sind die 14er aber doch die bessere Wahl.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Ironass (27. April 2015)

So nicht das Tretlager war defekt,  sondern beide Hinterbaulager hinterm Tretlager.  Bei 750km.


----------



## Alex79106 (27. April 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> So nicht das Tretlager war defekt,  sondern beide Hinterbaulager hinterm Tretlager.  Bei 750km.


Ist ja nicht gerade eine lange Zeit? Ist doch aber hoffentlich kein grundsätzliches Problem der Hinterbaukonstruktion, oder?


----------



## hnx (27. April 2015)

Die Lager am Hinterbau sind immer spärlich gefettet ab Werk. Wundert mich nicht, dass die so schnell ausfallen zumal die Dichtung der Lager durch den Rahmen/Bolzen etc. auch spärlich ist.
Schau dir mal im Vergleich das verbaute Pressfit GXP Lager der X1 Kurbel aus dem 15er SX an. Von außen Richtung Lager gesehen: Spacer vor dem Wellenring, rote GXP-Dichtkappe, Dichtscheibe mit zusätzlicher Gummilippe und dann noch die eigentliche Dichtung des Lagers.
Im Vergleich die Hinterbaulager: Schraube, die teilweise nichtmal das ganze Lager abdeckt, Dichtung des Lagers.

Meinen Satz Lager für den ersten Wechsel habe ich schon alle bearbeitet. Altes Fett ausgewaschen mit Alkohol, trocknen lassen, Motorex Bike Grease 2000 rein, so dass es überquillt, wenn man die Dichtung aufdrückt. Dank Calciumverseifung ist es wasserresistent. Wo Fett ist kann kein Wasser hin. Probleme mit Hitze und Kälte sollte es auch keine geben. Außerdem zersetzt es die Dichtungen nicht.


----------



## Ironass (27. April 2015)

Ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich bis heute Dampfstrahlnutzer war. Zwar vorsichtig aber auch Scheisse.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. April 2015)

Oh... ja, mit Hochdruck machst du die Lager sehr schnell kaputt.
Die in meinem Reign sind jetzt im 5. Jahr, trotz intensiver Nutzung aber halt Handwäsche und nach fetten tu' ich sie. 
Rau laufen sie jetzt, aber so lange nichts knackt.


----------



## xlacherx (28. April 2015)

Dann liegt es aber wohl eher daran. Ich hab mit meinem jetzt 1950 km abgespult  (Radweg, Feldweg, Trail, Bikepark) und es noch alles gut 
Klar die Gabel hat stress gemacht, aber die is ja raus geflogen  

Gereinigt habe ich mein Rad immer mit Bikereiniger ( Dr. O.K. Wack & Muck-Off) + Gartenschlauch. Das hab ich früher auch in der Fahrradwerkstatt so gemacht ( da war ich mal als Aushilfe) 

Weiß du schon, was das Lagerset bei Giant kostet? Bzw kann man da auch "bessere" Industrie Lager verbauen? 

mfg


----------



## hnx (28. April 2015)

Lagerset kommt mit Bolzen und anderem Kleinkram, wird also sicher nicht günstig sein. 
Ich habe nur für die Lager ca 50€ bezahlt, liegt aber an den vollkugeligen Lagern, die kosten 6-8€/Stück, auch online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (28. April 2015)

Wie habt ihr runden Schrauben, die das Schaltauge halten, entfernt?

Mit 2K Kleber oder rotem Loctite eine Schraube o.ä. von außen ankleben? Aufbohren und Gewinde schneiden stelle ich mir schwer vor.


----------



## Ironass (28. April 2015)

Ist doch alles mit diesen Microschrauben verschraubt.


----------



## hnx (28. April 2015)

Ja, wie bekommt man die am sinnigsten raus, wenn der Inbus nicht mehr greift?


----------



## Ironass (28. April 2015)

Ich hab die vorsichtig aufgebohrt. 2mm Bohrer. Nur den Kopf ab. Das Gewinde ist im Rahmen nicht durchgängig.  Klappt gut. Lass dir Zeit.


----------



## xlacherx (28. April 2015)

Entweder das, oder einen torx rein klopfen (meine schraube war aber noch nicht rund)


----------



## Goldi03421 (29. April 2015)

Welche Rahmenröße würdet ihr bei einem eher tourenlastigeren Profil empfehlen - M oder L ?

Fahrer: 1,81m - Schrittlänge 82 - 76kg

Hatte ein 2011er Reign und da war es die L da mir M deutlich zu klein/kurz war. Sollte es beim Trance die L werden könnte man ja evtl noch minimal mit Vorbau und/oder Sattelstange korrigieren..?!


----------



## hnx (29. April 2015)

Bei den Maßen auf jeden Fall beides testen.
Ich würde tendenziell M sagen.


----------



## xlacherx (29. April 2015)

Also ich bin 1,80 uns fahr ein L mit 35mm Vorbau. Ich fühle mich drauf Pudel wohl. Giant empfiehlt da aber eigenlich noch M. Also wenn die Möglichkeit besteht, bei zu testen, würde ich das mal machen. 
Bzw würde ich es auch davon Abhängig machen, wie / wo du hauptsächlich unterwegs bist.


----------



## sharky (29. April 2015)

ich würde das L mit kürzerem vorbau nehmen. da sitzt man einfach integrierter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (29. April 2015)

Danke euch schon einmal für die Empfehlungen  - 2:1 für den L Rahmen. Werde auf jeden Fall ausgiebig testen (mein Händler des Vertrauens sitzt zwar nicht um die Ecke, hat aber beide Größen auf Lager).


----------



## rmaurer (29. April 2015)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmenröße würdet ihr bei einem eher tourenlastigeren Profil empfehlen - M oder L ?
> 
> Fahrer: 1,81m - Schrittlänge 82 - 76kg
> 
> Hatte ein 2011er Reign und da war es die L da mir M deutlich zu klein/kurz war. Sollte es beim Trance die L werden könnte man ja evtl noch minimal mit Vorbau und/oder Sattelstange korrigieren..?!


Ich (1.80 mit 88cm SL) fahre ein Large mit 50mm Vorbau. Der Medium Rahmen war mir "zu kurz"

Also WENN du deine Schrittlänge richtig gemessen hast (nur 82cm - wirklich??) wird dir der Large Rahmen vom Sitzrohr eher zu hoch und der Medium Rahmen vom Reach her definitiv zu kurz sein (du musst schon einen enorm langen Oberkörper haben 

Bei deinen Proportionen wären die 2015er Cube oder Kona mal einen Blick wert - die haben bei gleicher Rahmenlänge fast schon sensationell kurze Sitzrohre


----------



## sharky (30. April 2015)

will  man ein cube oder kona, wenn man ein trance haben kann 

ich sehe das mit dem sitzrohr nicht ganz so kritisch. die überstandshöhe ist ja, durch das runtergezogene oberrohr, nicht so groß. daher ist die rahmenhöhe nicht so dramatisch, während die länge bzw. der reach einfach entscheidend ist.


----------



## rmaurer (30. April 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> will  man ein cube oder kona, wenn man ein trance haben kann
> 
> ich sehe das mit dem sitzrohr nicht ganz so kritisch. die überstandshöhe ist ja, durch das runtergezogene oberrohr, nicht so groß. daher ist die rahmenhöhe nicht so dramatisch, während die länge bzw. der reach einfach entscheidend ist.


Ich habe 88cm SL und für mich ist die Überstandshöhe vom Large gerade so am Limit wenn ich in steilen Gelände absteige.

Wenn man genau zwischen den Rahmengrößen steht und dazu noch Köperproportionen hat für die andere Hersteller event. bessere Konzepte haben macht es doch Sinn mal über den Tellerrand zu blicken?


----------



## Goldi03421 (30. April 2015)

Die Größentabelle von Giant finde ich online leider nicht. Hatte die aber beim Händler mal liegen sehen und da war ich mit 1,81m genau im Übergang zwischen M und L. M ging glaub ich bis 1,82 oder so, L startete bei 1,78 in etwa. Muss nochmal nachschauen. 

Die Überstandshöhe muss ich im Laden noch einmal testen. Schaffe es aber erst nächste Woche. Bei meinem alten Reign hatte ich aber mit L kaum Probleme. Die M war halt im Flachen deutlich zu kurz. Um eine Probefahrt komme ich eh nicht herum. 

Cube oder Kona reizen mich im Vergleich zum Giant leider nicht wirklich. Irgend ein Kompromiss muss man ja immer eingehen


----------



## Erroll (3. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß, dass wir hier kein Flohmarkt sind und es den Bikemarkt gibt, aber falls hier jemand auf der Suche nach einem Trance (SX) in Größe Small ist, findet er mein Bike im Bikemarkt. Details gerne über den Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. Mai 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich habe 88cm SL und für mich ist die Überstandshöhe vom Large gerade so am Limit wenn ich in steilen Gelände absteige.


hast du richtig gemessen? ich hab SL 90 und fahre den XL rahmen, weil ich halt 1,92 groß bin. aber probleme mit der überstandshöhe?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (3. Mai 2015)

Bei mir war es wegen Gr. S vs. M gerade bei Giant so, dass sich wegen des kurzen Sitzrohres Gr. M aus ging.


----------



## Goldi03421 (4. Mai 2015)

So...war heute beim Händler zur Probefahrt. Sowohl M als auch L waren vorrätig. Viel Testgelände stand nicht zur Verfügung also war kein Test unter normalen Bedingungen möglich - eher urbanes Territorium 

M - passt, sehr handlich und leicht zu bewegen, aber sehr aufrechte Sitzposition, schon recht starke Sattelüberhöhung
L - passt ebenfalls, etwas gestrecktere Haltung, trotzdem agil genug in engen Kurven 

Wollten dann noch beim L den Vorbau von 70 auf 50 anpassen, aber das Teil wurde gerade verkauft und er hatte keinen passenden mehr da. 

Alternative: Trance in M für Ausflüge in die Berge + Hardtail/Racepfeile für meine flache Heimat...aber es ist wie immer, es muss ein Kompromiss gefunden werden  Ich denke aufgrund dessen dass es bei mir nicht soooo oft in die Berge geht, wird es wohl die L werden.


----------



## xlacherx (4. Mai 2015)

Dann nimm die Variant wie ich. L-Rahmen und kurzen Vorbau ( hab den Giant 50mm AM Vorbau noch im Keller ;-) )


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> hast du richtig gemessen? ich hab SL 90 und fahre den XL rahmen, weil ich halt 1,92 groß bin. aber probleme mit der überstandshöhe?


Ja ich habe richtig gemessen. Sattelstütze ist 23cm draußen

Ich sagte auch nichts von Problemen mit der Überstandshöhe sondern vielmehr "im steilen Gelände ist die Überstandshöhe am Limit" (= grad noch ausreichend und ich hätte daher gern etwas mehr)


----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2015)

Trance in Aktion auf pinkbike,


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. Mai 2015)

Na der Kerl lässt es aber gut fliegen  Vielleicht doch lieber den Rahmen in
in M nehmen? 

Was würdet ihr eurer Meinung nach am 2015er Trance ändern? Dachte zunächst an die Bremse - Deore auf XT, aber die Deore scheint gar nicht so schlecht zu sein bezogen auf die Bremsleistung!?

Leichter & trotzdem stabiler Laufradsatz wäre vielleicht ne Option / Reifen ebenso. Hydraulische Sattelstütze ist sicherlich auch sinnvoll.

@sharky: gibt's von deinem eine Liste der Umbauteile? Glaube ich habe gelesen du bist bei fast 11kg angekommen?


----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2015)

Das Trance 2 LTD MY15 lohnt ehrlich gesagt nur, wenn du nichts bzw. wenig dran verändern willst. Sind alles solide Teile, es lohnt aber auch jede "Baustelle" zu beackern. Variostütze und LRS wären bei mir hoch in der Liste. Da biste dann aber schon locker 600€ los, damit wärste bei knapp 2500€ für das Radl, das 1er Trance kostet 3000€ Liste, 10% gehen immer, also 2700€. Das wären "nur noch" 200-300€ Aufpreis für Carbon Felgen, eine anständige Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## Goldi03421 (5. Mai 2015)

Sicherlich geht's immer besser ... ob es sein muss, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier 

10% sind aber auch beim 2er drin...macht weiter 200 Euro Unterschied zzgl. dem was man für die getauschten Teile noch bekommt. 

Gabel und Dämpfer beim 1er deutlich besser?

Dann vielleicht noch die XT gegen die SLX Kurbel als Vorteil - finde aber beide völlig in Ordnung.

Finde das 1er eigentlich verglichen mit dem 2er recht preisintensiv...


----------



## hnx (5. Mai 2015)

Für die getauschten Teile kriegste kaum was. Die Stütze vielleicht 5-10€ und den LRS wirst mit Glück für 50-75€ los.

Problem an der Fox 32 Evo ist, dass die ordentlich durchrauscht, wenn man sie mit 20-25% SAG fährt und auch im Vergleich zur Rev nicht sonderlich steif ist. Der Fox Evo Dämpfer ist okay, hatte selbst einen, aber kein Vergleich zum RT3 im Trance1. Ich durfte auch sofort erstmal 50€ für die Spacer reinstecken, die Ringe des RT3 gehen für 10€(?).

/EDIT:
Hatte nochmal das Angebot eines Händlers vor Ort für ein getuntes 2er rausgekramt. Da wäre ich mit DT Swiss Federelementen (OL 150, M212 OL), KS Lev Integra, XT Bremsen, Speci Reifen, Roval Traverse LRS, Boobar/AKA Vorbau/Lenker Kombo bei knapp 3100€ gelegen. Die Fox Federelemente hätte ich noch verkaufen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (6. Mai 2015)

Soviel schlechter die Gabel? Hatte am 2011er Reign die Standardausführung - Fox 32 Float RL - die hat bei mir tadellos ihren Dienst verrichtet. Wiege aber auch nur 76kg und bin nicht der Überflieger am Hang


----------



## xlacherx (6. Mai 2015)

Also was ich auf jeden Fall tauschen würde, ist die Sattelstütze. Das ist auf jeden fall was, was ich nicht mehr missen möchte. 
Alles andere ist mehr oder weniger Geschmackssache. Ich hab bei mir auch die Fox gegen ne Pike getauscht. Mir is die Fox einfach zu sehr durch den Federweg durch gerauscht. 
Laufradsatz hab ich auch gegen was leichteres / breiteres getauscht. 
Alles in allem, hätte ich locker ein Trance SX oder das Trance 1 kaufen könnte. Teile hätte ich da aber auch getauscht! 

mfg


----------



## hnx (6. Mai 2015)

Die Federelemente waren auch ein Grund mich fürs SX zu entscheiden. Da hatte ich außer dem Vorbau (zu lang) keinen Bedarf irgendwas zu tauschen. Der P-AM2 LRS (Formula Naben) hatte ich vor kurzem mal offen, die Lager sind astrein und die kompletten Naben tiptop geschmiert und gedichtet. Bleibt einzig das Gewicht, da sind noch 400-600gr drin.

Würde am 2er nur die Stütze tauschen. Ich nutze die Variostütze mitunter häufiger als das ich schalte. Dann die Kiste erstmal ausführlich fahren und sehen was wirklich stört, häufig ists nur Kopfsache und dann fällts im Trail gar nicht mehr auf bzw. andere Dinge treten in der Vordergrund (z.B. Schwalbe Performance Reifen oder auch das du gerne das Cockpit verändern möchtest, macht denke ich mehr aus, als 500gr für 500€ am LRS zu sparen).


----------



## Ironass (6. Mai 2015)

Welcher Dämpfer passt denn nun am besten zur Pike?


----------



## Erroll (6. Mai 2015)

Monarch plus oder rt3


----------



## Marsz (6. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, bin noch ziemlich neu hier. Hab mir erst vor ca. 2 Wochen das Talon RC LTD gekauft.
Das taugte mir nach drei Touren irgendwie nicht mehr.
Der Händler (ein Bekannter) war zum Glück so kulant und nahm es zurück.
Dafür packte ich das Trance 2 LTD 2015 ein, schönes Teil und der Preis war 1580,- echt spitze.

Und schon habe ich eine Frage, habe grade meine Gabel etwas eingestellt und komme bei 5bar auf ca. 20mm Sag, 
bei etwas über 4bar auf ca. 30mm.
Habe davor mehrmals eingefedert und mich dann ganz langsam hingesetzt, oder sollte ich in die Gp?
Was fahrt ihr für Drücke?


----------



## Ironass (6. Mai 2015)

In Grundposition und dann langsam zur Seite. Druck weiss ich nicht.  Drauf und runter bis es passt.


----------



## hnx (6. Mai 2015)

Gabel-SAG stellt man in Aktivposition ein. Den Dämpfer im Sitzen. Vorher beide Elemente richtig durchfedern, dann in Position gehen.
Stell als Ausgangswert 20%/30% ein und nimm die Pumpe mit auf die Fahrt.


----------



## Marsz (6. Mai 2015)

Ok, dann muss ich noch mal ran, merci für die schnelle Antwort.

Stimmt ja, der Dämpfer hat ja auch noch einen Anschluss für die Pumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (6. Mai 2015)

Den dämpfer stellt man auch in grundposition/aktivposition ein. Genauso wie die gabel.


----------



## xlacherx (6. Mai 2015)

Bei der Gabel wirst du aber n paar mal nach Stellen müssen. Meine fox hat damals etwas gebraucht bis sie richtig lief


----------



## Goldi03421 (9. Mai 2015)

Habe mich nun für das Trance in L entschieden und es zu einem fairen Preis beim Händler bekommen.

Erste Ausfahrt war prima. Aber ein kleines Problem habe ich. Der innenverlegter Schaltzug vom Umwerfer scheint dermaßen im Rahmen zu klappern, dass es ziemlich nervt. Wenn ich ihn am Oberrohr weiter reinschiebe oder rausziehe geht es - bleibt natürlich auf dem Trail nicht dabei. Hat hier jemand das gleiche Problem oder einen Tipp was ich da machen kann? Liegts an der evtl falschen Montage vom Händler?


----------



## rmaurer (9. Mai 2015)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Die schick im Rahmen verlegten Zügen klappern wie wild. Das war früher mit externen Zügen besser! Es gibt im Baumarkt so Spiral-Kabelkanäle die die Züge im Rohr unfassen und das aufschlagen auf das Rohr innen dämpfen, mit denen haben einige das Klappern behoben. Werds demnächst mal damit probieren


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2015)

bißchen schaumstoff drüber und gut ist. oder diese überzieher für heizungsrohre. gibt es m.W. auch in dünn.


----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)

Leute, heute ist es soweit! Nach langem hin und her mit Canyon und den ganzen Lieferverzögerungen des Strive CF, hatte ich ja meine Alternative,dass Giant Trance 2 LTD beim Händler vor Ort gekauft und nun die erste Fahrt/Testfahrt nach dem Umbau!!! Was soll ich sagen: es ist mindestens genauso gut, wenn nicht besser als das Canyon! Bereue es in keinster Weise, es macht tierisch Spaß. Dieses Bike ist Top und muss sich nicht verstecken! Nach erfolgreicher Testfahrt und Einstellung des Fahrwerrks, kommen demnächst die Laufräder dran umgebaut zu werden, die sind mir zuwenig agil und träge! Naben sind schon besorgt!besorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2015)

alles andere hätte mich gewundert. die canyon sind ja durchaus gute räder. aber ich sehe nicht ansatzweise, dass sich giant in irgend einer disziplin dahinter verstecken müsste. eher im gegenteil. was den hinterbau angeht müssen die anderen sich eher an giant orientieren. der maestro hinterbau ist IMHO eines der besten systeme, das man für geld kaufen kann


----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)




----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385280





Alex79106 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 385280





sharky schrieb:


> alles andere hätte mich gewundert. die canyon sind ja durchaus gute räder. aber ich sehe nicht ansatzweise, dass sich giant in irgend einer disziplin dahinter verstecken müsste. eher im gegenteil. was den hinterbau angeht müssen die anderen sich eher an giant orientieren. der maestro hinterbau ist IMHO eines der besten systeme, das man für geld kaufen kann


ich bin genau Deiner Meinung.


----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)

Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit den Felgen der Laufräder S XC-2 und Tubeless Reifen? Klappt das gut bei wenig Luftdruck (1.8bar) und 2.35"?


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2015)

ja geht. ich fahr sie nicht selbst aber hab sie einem kumpel vermacht. montage geht kinderleicht. halten tuts auch


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2015)

Das Neue Bike meiner frau






umbauten zum Original zustandt slx bremsen, Tubless, Reifen, 1x10 mit 28kb und 11-40 kasette, reverb

lg


----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das Neue Bike meiner frau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schönes Foto und sehr schönes Trance


----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> ja geht. ich fahr sie nicht selbst aber hab sie einem kumpel vermacht. montage geht kinderleicht. halten tuts auch


Alles klar. Bin dann damit nächste Woche auch dabei.


----------



## sharky (10. Mai 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das Neue Bike meiner frau
> 
> umbauten zum Original zustandt slx bremsen, Tubless, Reifen, 1x10 mit 28kb und 11-40 kasette, reverb
> 
> lg


deine holde mag bärlauch, oder?  
schönes rad


----------



## Marsz (10. Mai 2015)

Bringt der Umbau auf Slx Bremsen was? Ich bin ja noch totaler Anfänger was Mtb angeht. Hab heute meine erste Bergtour hinter mich gebracht und die Abfahrt war echt geil. Schön kurvig, kleine Bäche quer über den Weg. Hab ausgeschaut wie sau und lieg grad platt auf der Couch  Die Bremse hat aber super funktioniert.
Mich interessiert eher der Umbau auf Tubeless.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit den Felgen der Laufräder S XC-2 und Tubeless Reifen? Klappt das gut bei wenig Luftdruck (1.8bar) und 2.35"?



ja geht vorne ist ein 2.35 HD drauf hinten kommt dann noch ein 2.35 RockRazor hält die luft gut mußte noch nicht nachpumpen (in 2 Wochen) und meine frau fährt ihm vorne mit 1,5 und hinten mit 1,9 bar


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2015)

Marsz schrieb:


> Bringt der Umbau auf Slx Bremsen was? Ich bin ja noch totaler Anfänger was Mtb angeht. Hab heute meine erste Bergtour hinter mich gebracht und die Abfahrt war echt geil. Schön kurvig, kleine Bäche quer über den Weg. Hab ausgeschaut wie sau und lieg grad platt auf der Couch  Die Bremse hat aber super funktioniert.
> Mich interessiert eher der Umbau auf Tubeless.




bremsen tut sie gleich gut der grund für den  umbau war einfach weil sie zuhause gelegen ist und ich dann die slx einbauen muß sonst kann mein Ego damit nicht Leben


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> deine holde mag bärlauch, oder?
> schönes rad


eigentlich nicht nur die weißen blüten 







lg


----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)

Ein Trance im dunkeln....


----------



## Alex79106 (10. Mai 2015)

So, Testfahrt beendet! Fazit: die Züge die links in das Unterrohr verlaufen, klappern! Schlagen insbesondere wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Dann schlägt die Kette, ist nicht genug unter Spannung ohne die ISCG Führung, die habe ich abmontiert. Dafür aber ein schadow + Schaltwerk mit Reibungsdämpfer, reicht aber irgendwie nicht? Gibt es keine "Kabelschläuche" aus Schaumstoff ? Das wäre doch eine Abhilfe gegen das klappern der Züge im Unterrohr!


----------



## xlacherx (10. Mai 2015)

Zur Kettemführung. Ich fahr die c-guide v02 Damit klappert nix!


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> So, Testfahrt beendet! Fazit: die Züge die links in das Unterrohr verlaufen, klappern! Schlagen insbesondere wenn der Hinterbau einfedert. Dann schlägt die Kette, ist nicht genug unter Spannung ohne die ISCG Führung, die habe ich abmontiert. Dafür aber ein schadow + Schaltwerk mit Reibungsdämpfer, reicht aber irgendwie nicht? Gibt es keine "Kabelschläuche" aus Schaumstoff ? Das wäre doch eine Abhilfe gegen das klappern der Züge im Unterrohr!



bei unseren bikes klappert nix mit Schadow plus vielleicht ist es zu schwach eingestellt hab meines auch mal aufgeschraubt und fester gestellt aber Vorsicht da reicht schon eine halbe Umdrehung





lg


----------



## hnx (10. Mai 2015)

Würde den Dämpfer des Schaltwerks nicht zu sehr verhärten, weil das sich auch aufs Fahrwerk (Kettenlängung beim Einfedern wird durch den Reibungsdämpfer ausgebremst) auswirkt.


----------



## rmaurer (11. Mai 2015)

Giant Trance Adv 1 ist Testsieger beim Trailbike Gruppentest in enduro-mtb Ausgabe #16 (Magazin gibts kostenlos für iPad und Android Tablets)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (11. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, 
von euch hier fahren doch einige MAxxis Reifen... ich bin auch am überlegen mir welche zu holen. 
Nur bin ich bei der auswahl, bzw lieferfähigkeit verwirrt  

Was fahrt ihr denn so? Ein bekannter hat mir vorn nen DHF in 2,5 und hinten nen DHR II in 2,3 empfohlen. nur find ich die Reifen so fast nirgends in 650B :-(
Bzw sind bei maxxis alle Reifen Tubeless Ready? 

mfg


----------



## Tenderoni (11. Mai 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Giant Trance Adv 1 ist Testsieger beim Trailbike Gruppentest in enduro-mtb Ausgabe #16 (Magazin gibts kostenlos für iPad und Android Tablets)



Und das mit ner Revelation-Gabel, wäre für viele User im Forum ja schon ein Ausschlusskriterium für ein (Test)Siegerbike .


----------



## Pigeon (11. Mai 2015)

Werd kommende Woche vorn auf Highroller maxxterra tubeless ready und hinten auf Schwalbe Rock Racer umbauen. Mal schaun was das kann


----------



## hnx (11. Mai 2015)

Die Schulterstollen der Speci Slaughter kommen denen von Maxxis, speziell DHF, am nächsten. Logischerweise, kommen ja vom gleichen Hersteller. DHF/Slaughter ist tiptop solange es nicht tiefer (egal ob nass oder trocken) wird und man auf Bremsgrip hinten verzichten kann.

Was hast du denn für Anforderungen @xlacherx? Reicht dir hinten ein Semislick bzw. leicht rollender Reifen oder muss es ein vollwertiger Reifen sein? Tief oder eher hart? Feucht (speziell Wurzeln, Steine) oder trocken?
Wenn du so wirklich gar nicht wechseln magst und irgendwie immer gut dabei sein willst, dann würde ich mir sowas wie DHR2/DHR2 (gibts ja nur einen in 650b im Augenblick) anschauen.


----------



## xlacherx (11. Mai 2015)

@hnx also aktuell fahre ich vorn nen HansDampf und hinten ein RockRazor. Wenns trocken ist, passt das schon. Sobald es aber bisschen nass wird, hab ich hinten wenns berg auf geht, fast keine Traktion mehr. 
Vor is lala... 

Hinten kann es schon was sein, was etwas besser rollt. Vorn darf es aber schon schön Griff sein! 
Auf ständiges wechseln hab ich ehrlich gesagt kein bock, da ich ja Tubeless fahre... auf das gepampe mit der Milch hab ich da alle 2 Wochen kein bock. 
Somit wäre mir n "immer drauf Reifen" am liebst. Ich möchte halt was "griffigeres" haben, da es auch ab und an mal in nen Park geht. 

Wäre da der DHR2 besser oder gleich zu dem Spezi? Mein Händler is halt n Spezi Händler - der hätte den Slaughter bestimmt da. Oder soll ich mir lieber die Maxxis bestellen? 
Reicht der DHR2 in 27,5x2,3" ?
Ich denke, dass die Drahtversion in 2,4 einfach viel zu schwer is mit ihren 1,3kg


----------



## Big-Brosi (11. Mai 2015)

Hier ist mein Trance1 aus 2014, ich hab mir nur nen Spank 777 und ergongriffe drangebaut für mehr kontrolle.
So kann es bleiben... Vorerst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro-6.0 (11. Mai 2015)

Fahre hinten den DHRII in 2,35 und bin damit SEHR zufrieden, vorne ist ne Magic Mary drauf. Wenn es in den Sommer geht und man nicht mit der Kiste im Bikepark unterwegs ist würde ich allerdings eher hinten zum Semi Slick tendieren. 

Die Maxxis sind allerdings wirklich manchmal schwer aufzutreiben...


----------



## xlacherx (11. Mai 2015)

gut für hinten könnte ich ja (zur Not) den Rock Razor behalten ;-)


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Mai 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> @hnx also aktuell fahre ich vorn nen HansDampf und hinten ein RockRazor. Wenns trocken ist, passt das schon. Sobald es aber bisschen nass wird, hab ich hinten wenns berg auf geht, fast keine Traktion mehr.
> Vor is lala...
> 
> Hinten kann es schon was sein, was etwas besser rollt. Vorn darf es aber schon schön Griff sein!
> ...



Dann nimm vorne den shorty und hinten den hr2 

Lg


----------



## xlacherx (11. Mai 2015)

Shorty?!


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (11. Mai 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> gut für hinten könnte ich ja (zur Not) den Rock Razor behalten ;-)


Sorry, hatte deinen letzten Post nicht mehr gesehen - genau das Problem hatte ich auch. Von daher könntest du mit dem DHRII schon glücklich werden, der schlägt sich bei fast allen Bedingungen sehr gut, rollt halt nur merklich schwerer als der RR.


----------



## xlacherx (11. Mai 2015)

mal schaun wo ich den her bekomme.
Ich bin hinten auch schon den den HansDampf gefahren. Fand ich jetzt auch net sooo wild ;-)

Edit:
Wäre der dann für vorn + hinten was? 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...C-MaxxTerra-Tubeless-Ready-Faltreifen-p35868/


----------



## hnx (11. Mai 2015)

@xlacherx die Semislicks sind in dem Feld welches du ansprichst alle gleich bescheiden. Mit meinem Slaughter habe ich sobald es cremig wird auch keinen hilfreichen Grip mehr hinten. Da gehts aber auch mit einem Ardent durch. Im Park bist da natürlich auch aufgeschmissen, da wirds ja noch mal kritischer wegen dem fehlenden Bremsgrip der Semislicks.
Wenn dein Gebiet auch im Sommer tief bleibt, viel loser, tiefer Waldboden, dann würde ich vorne über einen Shorty nachdenken. Haben Nachteile sobald es trockener und fester wird. Dan Atherton
DHF, DHR2/HR2, Shorty wäre meine Reihenfolge von trocken bis feucht.
HR2 würde ich ein bisschen extra sehen, weil die Schulterstollen anders sind als bei den restlichen 3.

Du siehst bei Maxxis ists problemtisch, weil sich da 4-5 Reifen gut mischen lassen. 

Ich würde soweit verfügbar hinten auf das "dual" Gummi gehen, da brauchts kein 3C. Spart Geld, rollt besser und ist bissl leichter.

Giant liefert die Trance SX teilweise mit DHF 3C/HR2 3C aus. Was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht verstehe, da der HR2 allroundiger ist und schlechter rollt. Daher habe ich sie nur vertauscht.

Da ich noch nicht schlauchlos fahre wechsle ich mir schnell die Reifen. Müsste ich mich aber für 1 Variante fürs ganze Jahr in meiner Gegend (es findet sich im Prinzip alles inkl. Asphalt, Trails die auch im Sommer teils feucht/tiefer sind, viel Stein, viel Wurzel, ausgefahrene/"gepflegte" Trails, wenig Waldautobahn, nur bergauf gehts meist nicht sonderlich technisch zu) entscheiden würde ich wahrscheinlich zu HR2 3C/HR2 Dual. Hinten zu Gunsten des gleichen Kurvengefühls kein DHR2.

HD/HD hatte mal ein Ghost Testbike, welches ich 1 Woche in den Alpen gefahren bin. Ich war überrascht wie gut der Reifen trotz 1000-3000hm am Tag gerollt ist. Dafür war er nach der einen Woche aber auch schon durch (laut Verleiher war ich der 2te Kunde der damit gefahren ist).


----------



## Ironass (11. Mai 2015)

Ihr macht mich fertig Leute. Dachte mit HD / HD wäre ich gut aufgestellt. 
Kämpfe mit ganz anderen Problemen.  Komme irgendwie nicht richtig "in" mein Bike. Fahre zu sehr auf dem Hinterrad und habe zuwenig Druck vorne.  
Ist mein erstes Fully und das erste Bike mit dem ich traile. 174cm und Grösse L ist schon schwer.  Beim Touren passt es aber super. Weiss echt nicht ob das Bike echt zu groß ist, oder meine Technik so grottig. Beides?


----------



## xlacherx (11. Mai 2015)

Naja bei 174 würde ich auf jeden Fall nen kürzen Vorbau drauf machen.. Alles andere ist zum Teil glaub Technik.


----------



## Ironass (11. Mai 2015)

Auf 50mm bin ich ja schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (12. Mai 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich fertig Leute. Dachte mit HD / HD wäre ich gut aufgestellt.
> Kämpfe mit ganz anderen Problemen.  Komme irgendwie nicht richtig "in" mein Bike. Fahre zu sehr auf dem Hinterrad und habe zuwenig Druck vorne.
> Ist mein erstes Fully und das erste Bike mit dem ich traile. 174cm und Grösse L ist schon schwer.  Beim Touren passt es aber super. Weiss echt nicht ob das Bike echt zu groß ist, oder meine Technik so grottig. Beides?


Ich bin 1.80 und die Leute am Giant Stand hatten mir ursprünglich auch zu einem M geraten - wüsste gerne wie du mit 1.74 zu einem L kommst?

Du hast wahrscheinlich zu wenig Druck am Vorderrad weil die Front zu hoch (Stack) und der Rahmen zu lang ist (Reach) - also erstmal alle Spacer raus und 35mm Vorbau montieren (damit überspringt du bei Giant praktisch eine Rahmengröße).

Ich fahre auch ein L mit 50mm Vorbau. Ein längerer Rahmen hat durchaus Vorteile solange Sattelstützenversenkbarkeit und Überstandshöhe noch passen.


----------



## Ironass (12. Mai 2015)

L war bei ner Ladenschliessung für 1200 zu bekommen. Kein M mehr da.


----------



## bummel42 (12. Mai 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> von euch hier fahren doch einige MAxxis Reifen... ich bin auch am überlegen mir welche zu holen.
> Nur bin ich bei der auswahl, bzw lieferfähigkeit verwirrt
> 
> ...



Mein Tipp: 
Vorne: HR II bzw. DHR II in 2.3 als 3C, Maxx-Terra
Hinten: Ikon als 3C, Maxx Speed

Fahre ich fast das Ganze Jahr, auch im Schlamm.


----------



## xlacherx (12. Mai 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Vorne: HR II bzw. DHR II in 2.3 als 3C, Maxx-Terra
> Hinten: Ikon als 3C, Maxx Speed
> 
> Fahre ich fast das Ganze Jahr, auch im Schlamm.



Na dann wird es wohl drauf raus laufe, dass ich mir wo auch immer, min. ein DHR II besorgen werde


----------



## xlacherx (12. Mai 2015)

Also ich werd jetzt vorne mal den Spezi Butcher testen. Hinten bleibt vorerst mal den RR mit SG da es jetzt ja eh trocken wird ;-)


----------



## hnx (12. Mai 2015)

Kein schlechter Reifen, sehr ähnlich dem DHF, allerdings weiter offen in der Mitte. Vorteile im Tiefen, Nachteile im Trockenen, aber noch immer Welten besser als ein Hillbilly wenns trocken ist.


----------



## Ironass (12. Mai 2015)

Umbau auf Pike:
Steuerlager von Giant 
Vorbau / Spacer
Gabel 
Noch was?


----------



## xlacherx (12. Mai 2015)

nope. 

Wenn du den Giant-steuersatz  kaufst, nimmst du einfach das obere Lager raus und legst das neue rein  Fertig 

Wenn du dir den Vorbau spaaren willst, kannst dir auch ne Hülse kaufen.


----------



## Ironass (12. Mai 2015)

Bei Ebay gibts die Dual für 689. Guter Preis?
Kann wer sonst nen Händler empfehlen?  Will se in weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (12. Mai 2015)

Naja auf jeden Fall teurer als ich meine gekauft hab  Ich 619 oder 629 bezahlt. Aktuell sind die aber teurer geworden. Gekauft habe ich bei Bike Components. 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Pike-RCT3-Dual-Position-Air-27-5-Federgabel-p35398/


----------



## sharky (12. Mai 2015)

mountainbikes.net anschreiben. preis anfragen. ich hab, nicht nur dort, noch nie über 600€ bezahlt


----------



## Marsz (12. Mai 2015)

Ich würde gerne einen 50er Vorbau montieren, leider find ich nichts mit 1 1/4 und "normalen" Preis.
Was habt ihr so verbaut?


----------



## Ironass (12. Mai 2015)

Chromag 115 Euro


----------



## xlacherx (13. Mai 2015)

Marsz schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne einen 50er Vorbau montieren, leider find ich nichts mit 1 1/4 und "normalen" Preis.
> Was habt ihr so verbaut?



50mm Vorbau gibts auch einen von Giant. kostet neu um die 80-100€ jeh nach dem wie grad der wechselkurs ist.


----------



## Marsz (13. Mai 2015)

Merci, hab heute ein 50er von Giant für 30,- in der Bucht gefunden.
War heut unterwegs, geile Strecke aber zum Teil kaum zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (13. Mai 2015)

Sowas kannst halt nur mit einem Liteville fahren.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Mai 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Sowas kannst halt nur mit einem Liteville fahren.


Dachte nur mit einen spezi


----------



## xlacherx (13. Mai 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Dachte nur mit einen spezi


Sagte der Giant fahrer, der alle überholt hat


----------



## Deleted 8566 (13. Mai 2015)

Spezi hat zu tiefe Tretlager. Liteville mit 360 bis 380 mm ist da perfekt.


----------



## Ironass (13. Mai 2015)

301, 601....?


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (15. Mai 2015)

Falls noch jemand auf der Suche ist, ich verkaufe in Kürze einen 50mm Chromag Ranger für Overdrive 2.


----------



## Ironass (17. Mai 2015)

Muss wieder so eine Noob-Frage stellen. Rc3 oder Rt3. Welcher ist besser,  bzw wo liegt der Unterschied?  200x57 passt noch? Oder besser nicht, oder wie oder was?


----------



## Alex79106 (17. Mai 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Muss wieder so eine Noob-Frage stellen. Rc3 oder Rt3. Welcher ist besser,  bzw wo liegt der Unterschied?  200x57 passt noch? Oder besser nicht, oder wie oder was?


Ich kenne zwar nicht die Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen aber ich habe einen Cane Creek DB inline mit 200x57 und das funktioniert super! Ich hatte aus dem Dämpfer die Luft im eingebauten Zustand abgelassen und den Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag einfordern lassen, es war zwar nicht mehr viel Platz aber bei mir sind es vier mm, dass passt!


----------



## hnx (17. Mai 2015)

Rt3 ist der M, RC3 der M+
Welchen du brauchst musst du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## xlacherx (17. Mai 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar nicht die Unterschiede zwischen den Modellen aber ich habe einen Cane Creek DB inline mit 200x57 und das funktioniert super! Ich hatte aus dem Dämpfer die Luft im eingebauten Zustand abgelassen und den Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag einfordern lassen, es war zwar nicht mehr viel Platz aber bei mir sind es vier mm, dass passt!


Welche Rahmen Größe hast du? Und fährst du ein oder zweifach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantozzi (17. Mai 2015)

Muss man das Tretlager zwingend ausbauen für den Einbau eines neuen Dämpfers?


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2015)

Das Tretlager bleibt drin beim Dämpferwechsel. Die Kurbel muss aber runter und evtl auch die Kettenführung, falls eine per Iscg verbaut ist.


----------



## hnx (17. Mai 2015)

Wieso sollte man die Kurbel abnehmen, wenn man den Dämpfer ausbaut? Alle Verschraubungen des Hinterbaus leicht anlösen und nur die obere und untere Dämpferaufnahme ganz abschrauben, Bolzen raus, Dämpfer raus, Dämpfer rein, Bolzen rein, alles wieder nach Anleitung festziehen.


----------



## Ironass (17. Mai 2015)

Rahmen L
Zweifach


----------



## xlacherx (17. Mai 2015)

Ich meinte den Alex der das schon fährt


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2015)

Weil man den Bolzen nicht rausziehen kann, wenn die Kurbel montiert ist. Zumindest war das an meinem Trance so. Der Bolzen saß bei mir hinter dem Kurbelblatt. Die Mutter zum sichern auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Mai 2015)

Dürfte bei den neuen anders sein hab grade beim trance meine frau geschaut alles zugänglich ohne was ausbauen zu müssen 

Lg


----------



## Erroll (17. Mai 2015)

Mein Trance ist ein 2015er ltd. Dann war wohl bei mir der Bolzen von Werk aus falsch rum montiert. Ich kam auf jeden Fall nicht ohne Kurbelausbau ran und bei meinem Reign ist es genauso.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Mai 2015)

Ja geht bei unseren auf die andere seite raus wen ich das richtig sehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (17. Mai 2015)

Der Bolzen muss natürlich so montiert sein, dass er zur nicht-Antriebsseite rausgeht. Sollte so ab Werk auch installiert sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Mai 2015)

Wen wir grad davon reden weis jemand die drehmomente für den hinterbau beim 2015

Lg


----------



## hnx (17. Mai 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wen wir grad davon reden weis jemand die drehmomente für den hinterbau beim 2015
> 
> Lg


Untere Schrauben und hintere Rockerlink = 11,7-14,7 Nm
Restlichen 2 = 8,8-10,7 Nm

Sind so krumm, weil Giant die in kgf-cm angibt.


----------



## sharky (17. Mai 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wen wir grad davon reden weis jemand die drehmomente für den hinterbau beim 2015
> 
> Lg


es gibt hier im giant forum einen thread dazu wo alles ganz genau drin beschrieben steht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Mai 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Mein Trance ist ein 2015er ltd. Dann war wohl bei mir der Bolzen von Werk aus falsch rum montiert. Ich kam auf jeden Fall nicht ohne Kurbelausbau ran und bei meinem Reign ist es genauso.



Spricht für eine 1-fach Kurbel.


----------



## Alex79106 (17. Mai 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Welche Rahmen Größe hast du? Und fährst du ein oder zweifach?


Ich habe ein Trance 2LTD in Gr L und fahre dreifach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (17. Mai 2015)

Okay also würde es mit mehr Hub bei meinem 2014er Trance 2 mit zweifach auch gehn?!


----------



## sharky (17. Mai 2015)

mehr hub und zweifach? hub vom dämpfer? was hat der mit dem antrieb zu tun??


----------



## xlacherx (17. Mai 2015)

Das eventuell der umwerfer Problem machen könnte?


----------



## sharky (18. Mai 2015)

aha... und welche konkret?


----------



## Erroll (18. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Spricht für eine 1-fach Kurbel.


Nö.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> aha... und welche konkret?


Weiß ich nicht  irgendwo wurde das glaub mal geschrieben oder vermutet. 
Aber wenn er das so fährt, dann werde ich mir das glaub auch einbauen, wenns einen neuen Dämpfer gibt. 

Wobei ich Grad am grübeln bin, wie es überhaupt weiter gehn soll  
Möglichkeit 1: ein reines Parkbike kaufen (als dritt Rad ) dachte da an ein sx trail (gebraucht ab 900€ zu bekommen) 
Möglichkeit 2: ein Reign kaufen, alle guten Teile von meinem umschrauben und das Trance 2 im original Zustand verkaufen 
Möglichkeit 3: einen Monarch plus debonair kaufen 

Prinzipiell find ich alle meine Lösungen gut. Das Trance fliegt auch gut.... Daher bin ich noch recht unentschlossen, was ich mach.


----------



## Ironass (18. Mai 2015)

Also das Trance ist ja mein erstes Fully.  Da frag ich mich immer was das Bike kann.  Bzw ich ihm zumuten kann. Ich denke, da ich auch mal 10-15km zum Trail fahren muss,  ist auch  ein Reign zu overdressed. Bzw zweifach ist bei mir Pflicht. 
Also ist das Trance mit 160 Pike und Rc3 200x51  (57) die eierlegende Wollmilchsau?


----------



## Lutsch (18. Mai 2015)

Also bei meinem Rahmen in L, 2-fach, passt ein 200x57 rein. Ist eng, aber keine Kollision mit Rahmen oder Umwerfer wenn der volle Hub genutzt wird. Zum Umbau reicht es die Dämpferaufnahme oben und unten zu lösen und die entsprechenden Schrauben/Bolzen zu entfernen. Bei mir muss auch der Bolzen zur nicht Antriebsseite entfernt werden, daher mit Kurbel kein Problem.

Hat schon jemand den Manitou McLeod probiert als alternative zum Monarch(+)?


----------



## hnx (18. Mai 2015)

Sehe jetzt nicht unbedingt den Vorteil des Manitou. Würde eher in ein custom tuning (Shims etc) für den M+, M oder Fox CTD investieren. Für mich wäre als Alternative noch ein DT Swiss Fahrwerk interessant, weils a) leicht b) ein bisschen weniger plüschig als RS/Fox (ab Werk) und c) relativ günstig (M212 OL/150mm OPM OL) ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. Mai 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich immer was das Bike kann.



Das Bike wurde im letzten Jahr in der EWS eingesetzt. Das kann mehr, als wir können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (19. Mai 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Sehe jetzt nicht unbedingt den Vorteil des Manitou. Würde eher in ein custom tuning (Shims etc) für den M+, M oder Fox CTD investieren. Für mich wäre als Alternative noch ein DT Swiss Fahrwerk interessant, weils a) leicht b) ein bisschen weniger plüschig als RS/Fox (ab Werk) und c) relativ günstig (M212 OL/150mm OPM OL) ist.



Nur das ein Monarch in der Anschaffung schon teurer ist als der Manitou, von einem weiteren custom tuning mal ganz abgesehen (welches bei Manitou wohl auch ginge). Wenn der Manitou ab Werk gut funktioniert wäre dieser doch eine interessante Alternative. Wenn schon ein Dämpfer im Haus ist, wäre das Tuning wahrscheinlich interessanter.


----------



## hnx (19. Mai 2015)

Ahso, dachte du hast einen M(+)/Fox CTD und willst stattdessen einen Manitou. Daher die Empfehlung lieber 200€ für ein Tuning als 200€ für den neuen Manitou.
Der 15er M RT3 debon air kostet auch nur 5€ mehr als der Manitou (im Vergleich bei bike24).


----------



## Lutsch (20. Mai 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Ahso, dachte du hast einen M(+)/Fox CTD und willst stattdessen einen Manitou. Daher die Empfehlung lieber 200€ für ein Tuning als 200€ für den neuen Manitou.
> Der 15er M RT3 debon air kostet auch nur 5€ mehr als der Manitou (im Vergleich bei bike24).



Unglücklich von mit formuliert. Habe das Rad (2014) und daher auch den CTD und noch einen paar Jahre alten RT3. Habe den Eindruck, das einige vom CTD weg (oder auf 200x57) uns sich einen Monarch holen wollen. Daher der Gedanke mit dem Manitou als mögliche Alternative. Vielleicht geht der aus der Box sogar besser, habe aber eben auch keine Ahnung wie der aktuelle Monarch geht.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Sowas kannst halt nur mit einem Liteville fahren.


E29 geht auch. Locker!


----------



## Alex79106 (20. Mai 2015)

So, heut ist das neue Laufrad fertig geworden, die alte Nabe wiegt ja 460gr!!!! Die Felge von dem SXC 2 habe ich aber übernommen, sollte mit ihren 470gr einiges wegstecken können, leicht ist was anderes bei der Breite!


----------



## Alex79106 (20. Mai 2015)

Nochmal eines!


----------



## sharky (20. Mai 2015)

was ist das für eine nabe? der freilauf ähnelt tune. aber die haben doch kein straight pull?


----------



## Alex79106 (20. Mai 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> was ist das für eine nabe? der freilauf ähnelt tune. aber die haben doch kein straight pull?


Stimmt, die Nabe ist tatsächlich sehr ähnlich aufgebaut wie die Tune Naben, auch die Lagerung und Aufbau der Nabe ist sehr ähnlich wie bei der Tune Kong.Es ist eine Yuniper Straight Pull X 12, wird von Leichtkraft in Ludwigshafen vertrieben. Ich wollte unbedingt diese Optik mit geraden Speichen und mit 219gr ist diese leicht.


----------



## sharky (21. Mai 2015)

interessant. aber ich glaub, wenn man die straight pull nicht will kann man auch gleich zu tune greifen. preislich spielt das ja kaum eine rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (22. Mai 2015)

Alex79106 schrieb:


> So, heut ist das neue Laufrad fertig geworden, die alte Nabe wiegt ja 460gr!!!! Die Felge von dem SXC 2 habe ich aber übernommen, sollte mit ihren 470gr einiges wegstecken können, leicht ist was anderes bei der Breite!


seh ich das richtig du hast die S-XC Felge mit der Porno Nabe neu einspeichen lassen?? (ich hätte eher die Felge als die Nabe getauscht..)


----------



## Alex79106 (22. Mai 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> seh ich das richtig du hast die S-XC Felge mit der Porno Nabe neu einspeichen lassen?? (ich hätte eher die Felge als die Nabe getauscht..)


Ja, die Felge ist gar nicht so schlecht und auch von DT Swiss, mit 470gr auch ordentlich robust.


----------



## hnx (22. Mai 2015)

Die Felgen haben 19mm Maulweite, oder?


----------



## Alex79106 (22. Mai 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Die Felgen haben 19mm Maulweite, oder?


Genau.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2015)

Meine haben 29mm  find ich besser


----------



## Alex79106 (22. Mai 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Meine haben 29mm  find ich besser


Enduro!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. Mai 2015)

Aber trotzdem locker 600g leichter als dir original verbauten ;-)


----------



## sharky (22. Mai 2015)

eine 19mm felge für das bike mit einer so teuren nabe einspeichen? hat was von ferrari mit 145er reifen...


----------



## Ironass (23. Mai 2015)

Hat die nicht 22mm?


----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2015)

Das hab ich glaub schonmal gepostet. Roval vs Giant (dt Swiss)  die roval Felge hat ne 29mm Maulweite


----------



## hnx (24. Mai 2015)

Der Mech von Danny Hart ist der Meinung, dass 20mm Maulweite die optimale Breite für aktuelle 650b um die 2,4" ist.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2015)

Bei 2,5bar reifendruck vllt..... Bei der schmalen Felge ist der Reifen bei 1,8 - 1,5bar spürbar weggeknickt


----------



## hnx (24. Mai 2015)

Danny Hart war glaube ich zu der Zeit aus der die Aussage stammt bei Giant, ist also Schwalbe gefahren, die Reifen von denen kommen mMn auch besser damit aus, wenn sie durch die Felge runder statt aufgespreizt werden. Bei Maxxis wandern die Außenstollen zu weit nach außen und dann haben sie auch meist keine Übergangsstollen.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2015)

Ich bin schwalbe gefahren.... Außerdem sind die Reifen bei einer 29mm Maulweite immer noch rundlich. Der Rock razor in 2,35 ist ca 6cm breit.


----------



## Alex79106 (24. Mai 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das hab ich glaub schonmal gepostet. Roval vs Giant (dt Swiss)  die roval Felge hat ne 29mm Maulweite


Cooler Teppichboden


----------



## xlacherx (26. Mai 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht  irgendwo wurde das glaub mal geschrieben oder vermutet.
> Aber wenn er das so fährt, dann werde ich mir das glaub auch einbauen, wenns einen neuen Dämpfer gibt.
> 
> Wobei ich Grad am grübeln bin, wie es überhaupt weiter gehn soll
> ...



So ich zitiere mich mal kurz selber ;-) 

Ich habe mich jetzt für *Möglichkeit 1* entschieden ;-) Sprich es hat Zuwachs gegeben. 
Es wurde ein Spezi Status (gebraucht) 





Wurde natürlich gleich getestet, nachdem es da war ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobby_Bob (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen ✌️
bin neu hier im Forum und habe euren klasse Thread übers Trance gefunden. Ich will mir ein Trance 2 zulegen, dabei fahre ich am liebsten durch den Wald, auf heimischen Trails und Touren. Im Bikepark war ich auch schon mit einem Leih Fahrrad. 

Mittwoch geht's zur Probefahrt in Größe M und L. Jetzt bin ich aufgrund der Erfahrungen der fox Gabel vom 2014er Modell etwas verunsichert. Ist beim 2015er Modell ein besseres Update von Fox verbaut?

Ich möchte ein grundsolides Bike ohne in Zukunft aufrüsten zu müssen. Sattelstütze ausgenommen ☺️

Danke schon mal.


----------



## sharky (31. Mai 2015)

was heisst "grundsolide"? die fox sind ja nun wahrlich kein schrott. das, was du hier hörst, ist schon jammern auf sterneniveau...  dabei spielen viel persönliche vorlieben eine rolle. bei mir ja auch. die 2014er haben eben den nachteil des OD2 steuerrohrs mit 1 1/4 schaftdurchmesser oben. daher würde ich die nicht kaufen. ab 2015 ist oben wieder 1 1/8. da lassen sich die gabeln besser verkaufen und man bekommt auch leichter vorbauten in einer größeren auswahl.


----------



## Marsz (31. Mai 2015)

Warum schreibt ihr immer das OD2 beim 2015er nicht mehr verbaut ist?
Auf der Hp von Giant steht ganz klar OD2 und ich hab erst grad ein OD2 Vorbau gekauft und verbaut.


----------



## Bobby_Bob (31. Mai 2015)

Mit grundsolide mein ich das ich fahren kann ohne zwingend etwas zu tauschen. Aber wie du sagst bewegen wir uns hier auf hohem Niveau 

In der Ausgabe alpine 05/15 ist das Trance 2 als Preistipp drin.

Ist es 2015 nun ein od2 oder nicht?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Erroll (31. Mai 2015)

Weil das 2015er kein overdrive 2 mehr hat. Auf der Hp ist ein falsche Angabe. Ich selbst habe am 2015er Trance 2 ltd einen ganz normalen 1 1/8 Syntace Vorbau verbaut gehabt. Das 2015er hat definitiv ganz normal tapered.


----------



## Marsz (31. Mai 2015)

Habs grad nachgemessen, ist tatsächlich 1 1 1/8, das OD2 hatte bei mir auch eine Reduzierhülse dabei. Hab mir da nix bei gedacht und einfach mit verbaut.


----------



## Alex79106 (31. Mai 2015)

Bei meinem 2015 LTD 2 ist oben auch 11/8 verbaut, war damit alles kein Problem mit dem Umbau auf die Pike!


----------



## Burt4711 (1. Juni 2015)

Und wie sind beim Alurahmen so die Langzeiterfahrungen bzgl. Lack, Lager etc.?

Und wie sind die Erfahrungen der Schwergewichte hier? 
Geht ums Trance 2...


----------



## Ironass (1. Juni 2015)

Wiege fahrfertig ca96kg. Fahre das 2014 ltd.  Gabel geht so. Ist aber auch relativ trocken. Behandlung mit Goldoil und Dichtungen steht an, dann soll auch die evo flutschen. Fahre bei 174 Größe L. Für Touren und leichte Trails gut. Bekomme aber nicht genug Druck nach vorne.  Bekomme jetzt nen M 2015 Ltd Rahmen den ich bei ebay geschossen habe. Mal schauen.  Sonst gibts nix zu meckern.  Ist aber auch mein erstes Fully und ich noch newbie. Ich glaube hier gibts Leute die mit dem Trance auch in den Bikepark gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (1. Juni 2015)

Lack ist solala bei meinem 2015er Trance SX. Ich schone das Rad nicht, aber ich vergewaltige es auch nicht. Ich bin der Meinung, dass das Radl im Vergleich zu Anderen, die ich vorher an den gleichen Orten gefahren bin, schneller Farbe verliert.

Bisher habe ich nach dem Winter 3 Lager getauscht, 1 war wirklich hin, 2 habe ich gemacht, weil der Hinterbau gerade demontiert war. Das Innenlager tiptop, die Lagerschale aber knarzt (ca. 3000km) unregelmäßig. Vermute letzteres Problem hängt mit der großzügigen Drainageöffnung am Tretlager zusammen. Werde mir da für das nächste Lager überlegen wie ich das Ding von außen dicht, nach außen offen hinkriege. Lager an der Nabe vorne/hinten ebenfalls tiptop.


----------



## xlacherx (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich hier grad lager lese ;-) 

weiß zufällig jemand, welche Lager beim Trance (2) im hinterbau verbaut sind? Nummern wären cool, damit ich mich nach Lagern von SKF oder so umsehen kann.

mfg


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juni 2015)

Kann man auch rausmessen. So'n Hinterbau ist doch gleich abgeschraubt...


----------



## xlacherx (1. Juni 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Kann man auch rausmessen. So'n Hinterbau ist doch gleich abgeschraubt...


aber nicht, wenn das rad 16km von mir weg steht


----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juni 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> aber nicht, wenn das rad 16km von mir weg steht


Doch, mit dem Funk-Messschieber. Der liegt bei dem Funk-Werkzeug mit dem Du das Radl dann auf 16km Entfernung auch reparierst.


----------



## Ironass (1. Juni 2015)

Gleich neben dem Komplettselbstreiniger und dem Telekettenöler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (1. Juni 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Gleich neben dem Komplettselbstreiniger und dem Telekettenöler


Steht da nicht auch die Bluetooth-Luftpumpe?


----------



## hnx (1. Juni 2015)

4x 6900RS

4x 6802 2RS

2x 6902 VRS

2x 698V-RS

Laut Giant.

2 Lager hatten allerdings verlängerte Aussenringe, können aber auch Spacer sein, die irgendwie in den Sitz gepresst sind, denn einen solchen Lagertyp sehe ich nicht in der Liste.


----------



## Ironass (2. Juni 2015)

Mein Rahmen ist da.
Ltd 2015 in M inkl. Dämpfer angeblich nur Probegefahren. Sieht gut aus. Komplett mit Slx-Umwerfer 500 Euro . Guter Preis?


----------



## xlacherx (2. Juni 2015)

Hört sich Fair an... her im Bikemarkt steht n (2014er? ) Rahmen in Rot für 620€ drin. Frage ist, ob du den unterschied wirklich merkst. 
Wenn du dir die Geo Daten anschaust, ist der M - Rahmen ganze 2cm kürzer (am Oberrohr). Das kann man definiv Vorbau ausgleichen ;-) 
Aber berichte auf jeden Fall mal, ob es viel besser ist ;-)


----------



## Ironass (2. Juni 2015)

Aber auch die Sacküberstandshöhe fällt gefälliger aus.


----------



## xlacherx (2. Juni 2015)

okay ich seh grad in deiner Sig. dass du 174 groß bist. da wird der M Rahmen auf jeden fall besser sein! und für die 500€ wirst du deinen wahrscheinlich auch los werden


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juni 2015)

Kommt drauf an, was und wie man fahren möchte. Würde bei mir Größe L von der Sitzrohrlänge her passen, würde ich den sofort fahren. 
So fahre ich mit 168 cm Größe M. 

Finde es geil, wie die Trance im Wert verfallen. Da wird sich vielleicht dann doch mal ein Trance Advanced 1 Rahmen aus.


----------



## Ironass (2. Juni 2015)

Das Schöne ist,  ich kann jetzt testen.  Wenns nicht passt, bau ich zurück.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juni 2015)

Genau so ist es. 
Das ist schon fast eine privilegierte Position.


----------



## Ironass (3. Juni 2015)

Bekomme ich die Kurbel ohne Spezialwerkzeug ab? Und welche Seite der Stealth löse ich? Stütze oder Knopf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (3. Juni 2015)

Du brauchst Werkzeug  TL-FC16 von Shimano oder du löst die Plastikschraube auf der nicht-Antriebsseite vorsichtig mit einem dicken Schraubendreher. Für den Rest reicht ein 5er Inbus und vielleicht ein Gummihammer.


----------



## Till8 (3. Juni 2015)

Hi zusammen!!
Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Fox 32 Float CTD 140mm...
Seit kurzer Zeit löst sich die grosse Mutter (SW 26) Dämpfer seitig (und zwar so stark, dass ich sie von Hand wieder rein drehen kann).
Ich war heute mittag beim Händler, der kann sich das auch nicht erklären. Er hat die Mutter mit Loctite versehen und etwas stärker als üblich fest gezogen.
Heute abend war ich für etwa 10min mit dem Bike unterwegs mit bisschen Rumgehüpfe und schon ist alles wieder lose...
Hatte jemand schon mal ähnliche probleme?? oder eine Theorie wie sich der Dämpfer lösen kann??

Ist ziemlich nervig wenn das Öl immer wieder raus läuft wenn das Rad aufm Kopf steht.

Die Kratzspur an der Gabel (siehe Foto) ist übrigens vom CTD Hebel, da der sich ja mit dreht...


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juni 2015)

Hi. Das Problem hatte meine auch. Ich hab halt immer nachgezogen - bzw nachdem die Gabel zum dritten mal beim Hersteller war, weil sie immer geknackt hat, trat das Problem nicht mehr auf, bzw dann war sie eh nicht mehr lange verbaut, da sie durch eine pike ersetzt wurde


----------



## Till8 (3. Juni 2015)

Okay... Das höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Den Grund kennst du somit auch nicht?


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juni 2015)

Nein. Mir ist es damals nur aufgefallen, da sich die Positionen von dem Hebel verändert haben. 
Komisch ist das aber schon, wenn bereits loctite verwendet wurde


----------



## Till8 (3. Juni 2015)

Hmmm vielleicht war noch etwas Öl am Gewinde so dass Loctite sowieso nichts bringt...
Die Position meines Hebels ist nach jedem Sprung anders . Werde ihn Lechtgelb lackieren lassen damit ich ihn schneller finde.
Werde die Gabel noch einmal zerlegen, gründlich reinigen und mit Loctite verschrauben.

Danke trotzdem


----------



## Ironass (4. Juni 2015)

Rahmentausch. Klappt irgendwie gar nix. Kriege Kurbel nicht ab und oberes od2 Lager passt auch nicht so einfach rein.


----------



## Ironass (4. Juni 2015)

Problemstellung:
Rahmen Trance 2 Ltd 2014 od2
Rahmen Trance 2 Ltd 2015
Beim Versuch die Od2 Gabel in den 2015 Rahmen zu bauen bin ich gescheitert. Es klappt wohl nicht, einfach nur das obere Lager mitzunehmen. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, passt die Lagerschale nicht. Die ist doch eingepresst. Kann die getauscht werden? Lösungsvorschläge. Kauf dir ne Pike fällt raus.


----------



## hnx (4. Juni 2015)

Du brauchst die Lagerschale des OD2 Steuersatzes im neuen Rahmen. Also im alten Rahmen auspressen und im Neuen einpressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (5. Juni 2015)

Wo bekomme ich ne Hülse,  wenn ich meinen Od2 Chromag auf tapered weiter fahren will?


----------



## xlacherx (5. Juni 2015)

Beim Händler oder im Netz. Einfach nach ner Reduzierhülse von 1 1/4" auf 1 1/8" suchen


----------



## Bobby_Bob (7. Juni 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das Neue Bike meiner frau
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sag mal Herbert2010 welche Pedale hast du verbaut? Die passen gut zum blau


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Juni 2015)

sixpack icon


----------



## Bobby_Bob (7. Juni 2015)

Danke


----------



## Ironass (10. Juni 2015)

Habe ne fox Performance 140 fit für 180,- neu bekommen.  Habe jetzt einen Roller in L und einen in M hier stehen. Jetzt noch Bremsen und Antrieb ans M. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (11. Juni 2015)

...


----------



## rmaurer (11. Juni 2015)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Hey, möchte ein kleines Upgrade durchführen und dem Trance einen neuen Dämpfer gönnen. Bin auf der Suche nach einem Monarch Debon Air in M/M - vllt hat jemand von euch noch einen liegen und möchte sich davon trennen?


Der gesuchte Dämpfer ist nicht Trance spezifisch - daher stehen deine Chancen wohl besser mal im bikemarkt nachzusehen (= der Ort an dem Leute die Teile inserieren die sie einfach so "herumliegen" haben!)


----------



## rmaurer (11. Juni 2015)

Der Dämpfer wird in tausenden Rädern verbaut und das Giant Forum ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das Epizentrum im IBC für Dämpferverkäufe - der bikemarkt aber schon. Es ist unwahrscheinlich dass jemand einen 1 Jahr alten 300€ Dämpfer zuhause einfach so unbenutzt herumliegen hat und ihn dir dann auch noch für lau überlassen wird.

Wenn der Leidensdruck zu groß wird und du den Dämpfer wirklich willst nimm Geld in die Hand und
1) schau dir die Angebote im bikemarkt an (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/category/35-dampfer)
oder
2) bestell dir einen (200mm Einbaulänge und wenn du mutig bist gleich mit 57mm statt 51mm Hub).

Beitrag bearbeitet/ zensiert @Anto


----------



## Anto (11. Juni 2015)

Für Kaufgesuche etc. gibt es den Flohmarkt!


----------



## sharky (11. Juni 2015)

57mm hub gehen. sind aber nicht freigegeben. dann hat die fuhre 160mm


----------



## paul-pro (13. Juni 2015)

Hi Trance-Gemeinde.
Ich bin seit einer guten Woche auch stolzer Besitzer des Trance LTD von 2015.
War gestern im Siebengebirge unterwegs und muss sagen: es ist eine wahre Freude 
Ich habe nun mal eine Frage zum Giant Unterrohrschutz.
Es wurde mal ein Bild gepostet, auf dem man diesen erkennen konnte. Habe den Verfasser auch angeschrieben, aber er antwortet nicht. Ist dieser selbstklebende Schutz von Giant nur für die Advanced Modelle? Oder passt der auch auf den Alurahmen? Man kann ihn angeblich bei Giant bestellen, aber ich habe über Google bisher nichts finden können. Muss das also über einen Händler laufen? Oder kann man da auch als Privatperson dran?
Über kompetente Antworten würde ich mich freuen 
Danke schonmal im Voraus!!


----------



## Ironass (13. Juni 2015)

Über Händler. Passt bei allen


----------



## Erroll (13. Juni 2015)

Mein Trance hat mittlerweile ja einen neuen Besitzer. Ich hätte aber noch das Umbauset für 142x12 hier liegen. Falls jemand Interesse hat, pn an mich!


----------



## Tenderoni (13. Juni 2015)

@paul-pro Bestellnummern für den Händler, passt beim Carbon als auch beim Alumodell.

Downtube Protector Trance Advanced 27.5 series
GEAR Rrogramm: 240000001
Part number: 3G9-4001-1


----------



## paul-pro (13. Juni 2015)

Danke, Tenderoni!! Dann werd ich mit den Angaben mal zum Händler gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (13. Juni 2015)

also ich hab mir ne durchsichtige steinschlag schutz folie aufs unterrohr geklebt und gut is. Also wenn ich wo aufsetz, dann mit der Kurbel oder dem Kettenblatt


----------



## paul-pro (13. Juni 2015)

Brauche das auch eher gegen Steinschläge. Werde es mal bestellen. Kostet ja nicht viel.


----------



## Ironass (13. Juni 2015)

Brauche das nur wegen dem Look.


----------



## Ironass (13. Juni 2015)

Soooo. Weiter im Aufbau Trance m. 
Die neue Kette hat 116 Glieder.  Wieviel braucht ein M 2x10 mit Kettenführung?


----------



## rmaurer (13. Juni 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Soooo. Weiter im Aufbau Trance m.
> Die neue Kette hat 116 Glieder.  Wieviel braucht ein M 2x10 mit Kettenführung?


Kette immer so kürzen das der extremste Gang (groß / groß ) grade noch schaltbar ist ohne dass dir das Schaltwerk abreißt. Theorien über die richtige Kettenlänge treffen auf jeden Rahmen zu und sind im Internet gut dokumentiert.


----------



## hardcorehaude (14. Juni 2015)

Google mal Kettenlängenrechner - hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Faustformel wohl auch Kette um's größte Kettenblatt & Ritzel, dabei das Schaltwerk außen vor lassen.


----------



## hnx (14. Juni 2015)

Ich lasse meine Kette so lang, dass das Schaltwerk im schnellsten Gang (groß/klein) nicht auf den Schaltröllchen/Käfig aufliegt. Danach gucke ich mir noch klein/groß, groß/groß und klein/klein an. Weiter kürzen tue ich nur, wenn die Schaltung sich nicht vernünftig einstellen lässt. Hat den Vorteil, dass das Schaltwerk immer maximal weit eingeklappt ist im bergab-Gang und so weniger Gefahr für das Schaltwerk besteht.


----------



## rmaurer (15. Juni 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Kette so lang, dass das Schaltwerk im schnellsten Gang (groß/klein) nicht auf den Schaltröllchen/Käfig aufliegt.


Ok. Ganz ehrlich zuerst dachte ich: Unsinn wer kommt denn auf sowas? (in der Anonymität des Internets ist ja selber jeder immer der Schlaueste)


hnx schrieb:


> Hat den Vorteil, dass das Schaltwerk immer maximal weit eingeklappt ist im bergab-Gang und so weniger Gefahr für das Schaltwerk besteht.


...aber wenn man drüber nachdenkt ist das absolut genial! Leider kein 2x10/3x10 zum testen da. Bei 1x11 gibt's das bereits von Haus aus so!


----------



## sharky (15. Juni 2015)

es gibt ja mehrere Herangehensweisen an das Thema kettenlänge:

- rechnen. beim HT definitiv die sauberste Methode. beim fully i.d.R. auch gut
- min.-Methode: kette klein-klein legen, Schaltwerk muss noch Spannung haben
- max.-Methode: kette groß gr0ß, Schaltwerk steht fast hrizontal

ich mach es meist nach der max. Methode, da hat das ding die meiste Spannung und es klappert weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (15. Juni 2015)

Was muss ich beim Kurbelkauf beachten [Welcher Standard]? Will OEM raushauen und 2-Fach Shimano xt verbauen


----------



## hardcorehaude (15. Juni 2015)

Welche ist zur Zeit verbaut?
Falls FSA oder eh Shimano, dann passt die XT zum vorhandenen Innenlager und du musst nichts weiter beachten.


----------



## Pigeon (15. Juni 2015)

FSA is ein 2014 Model. Super Danke


----------



## kpoun (15. Juni 2015)

Da ist das Ding. Ich bin unglaublich verliebt. Die Schönheit des Trance 2 Ltd gepaart mit dem SX  ein Traum!

Hat von euch jemand den RockGuardz aus Carbon am Unterrohr? Bin am Überlegen diesen aus GB zu bestellen.


----------



## hnx (15. Juni 2015)

Der User @sharky hat glaube ich einen über. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob RockGuard Carbon/Alu unterscheidet, Giant tut das bei ihrem Unterrohrschutz auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## rmaurer (15. Juni 2015)

kpoun schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 395834
> 
> Da ist das Ding. Ich bin unglaublich verliebt. Die Schönheit des Trance 2 Ltd gepaart mit dem SX  ein Traum!
> 
> Hat von euch jemand den RockGuardz aus Carbon am Unterrohr? Bin am Überlegen diesen aus GB zu bestellen.


Toll! Hast ein SX gekauft und den Rahmen getauscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kpoun (16. Juni 2015)

Wie gut ist denn der Unterrohrschutz von Giant? Ich würde den Rahmen unten gerne gut schützen. Der Giant scheint ja weiter oben anzusetzen.

Hat jemand in seinem Trance eine Reverb Stealth verbaut? Ich habe einen Rahmen in M und bin am überlegen ob ich eine 380er oder 420er verbauen soll. Hätte gerne eine mit 125mm Hub. Nach meinen "Berechnungen" müsste die 420er komplett im Rahmen versenkbar sein?


----------



## Ironass (16. Juni 2015)

Selbst 380 geht nicht ganz rein. Vergiss den Anschluss nicht.


----------



## Ironass (16. Juni 2015)

Im L ja.  Im M ca zwei Zentimeter bis zur Mutter.


----------



## Ironass (16. Juni 2015)

Habe beide Rahmen hier.


----------



## kpoun (16. Juni 2015)

Oh, an den Anschluss habe ich gedacht, allerdings dachte ich, dass dieser in der Verjüngung seinen Platz findet. Mit dem 125mm Hub muss die Stütze ja noch n Stück tiefer als auf dem Bild. Ich hoffe, dass die 380er dann reinpasst. Es wäre noch etwa 2cm Luft.


----------



## paul-pro (16. Juni 2015)

@kpoun, sieht traumhaft aus!!!
Welche Reifen fährst du (Modell+Breite) und wie fahren sie sich mit den recht schmalen Felgen?
Die Original-verbauten Reifen sind ja nicht so wirklich dolle...
Noch eine weitere Frage: Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass die Felgen TR sind? Da ist so ein blaues Band drin, ist das schon das Tubeless-Band? Danke schonmal für die Antworten


----------



## hnx (16. Juni 2015)

Die Felgen sind 24mm breit, also nicht die schmalsten.
Das verbaute Band ist nicht für tubeless gedacht, deshalb liegt eine Rolle mit passendem Band dem Rad bei.


----------



## paul-pro (16. Juni 2015)

Die Felgen haben eine Maulweite von 19mm, was meines Erachtens für ein AM zu schmal ist! So breit sind die meines CC Hardtails...


----------



## hnx (16. Juni 2015)

Das ist der P-AM2 nicht der ab Werk verbaute S-XC-2.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Juni 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind 24mm breit, also nicht die schmalsten.
> Das verbaute Band ist nicht für tubeless gedacht, deshalb liegt eine Rolle mit passendem Band dem Rad bei.


Was echt? War bei mir nicht dabei! 

Und mit dem richten Felgenband kann man sie tubeless fahren. Hab ich gemacht. Ist jeh nach Reifen aber eine ganz schön fumllige Sache. Ist jetzt um einiges einfacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (16. Juni 2015)

Dem großen Karton des Komplettrades liegt noch ein kleiner Karton bei, da sind neben Klingel, Schaltauge, Reflektoren, kleinen Lackschutzaufklebern auch 2 Tubelessventile und besagtes Klebeband drin.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Juni 2015)

Na das hat sich dann wohl mein Händler unter den Nagel gerissen  na was solls, ich bekomm auch oft so Sachen von ihm


----------



## kpoun (16. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre den Ardent hinten und den HighRoller2 vorne. Sehr geile Kombi. Unglaublich Grip. Reifenbreite 2.3.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (16. Juni 2015)

Sagt mal, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Gabelkonus einzeln zu beziehen?
Meiner hat trotz vernünftiger Demontage doch etwas gelitten.

Oder hat jemand noch einen in der Teilekiste herum liegen?


----------



## xlacherx (16. Juni 2015)

Gabelkonus? Du meinst den Schaft? Na denn bekommst nicht einzeln


----------



## paul-pro (16. Juni 2015)

@hnx, jetzt seh ichs auch endlich mal... Habe nur gesehen, dass es ein Giant LRS war und habe gedacht, es sei der ab Werk verbaute. Mein Fehler! 
Felgenband und der ganzen Krempel war bei meinem auch nicht dabei... Muss wohl nochmal beim Händler nach hören.


----------



## hardcorehaude (16. Juni 2015)

Evel Karnievel schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Gabelkonus einzeln zu beziehen?
> Meiner hat trotz vernünftiger Demontage doch etwas gelitten.
> 
> Oder hat jemand noch einen in der Teilekiste herum liegen?



Kommt auf den Steuersatz an (Marke/Modell) - hier gibts z.B. ne Auswahl: https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gabelkonus

Gibt es eine Abdeckung für den Montagepunkt des Umwerfers? Meine die Modelle mit 1x11fach haben irgendeine Abdeckung anstelle des Umwerfers...vllt kennt ja jemand die Produktnummer dazu.
Merci!


----------



## Ironass (16. Juni 2015)

Gib mal email. Schicke dir Teilekatalog


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Juni 2015)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Steuersatz an (Marke/Modell) - hier gibts z.B. ne Auswahl: https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gabelkonus
> 
> Gibt es eine Abdeckung für den Montagepunkt des Umwerfers? Meine die Modelle mit 1x11fach haben irgendeine Abdeckung anstelle des Umwerfers...vllt kennt ja jemand die Produktnummer dazu.
> Merci!



http://r2-bike.com/WOLFTOOTH-Abdeckkappe-Cover-fuer-High-Direct-Mount-Umwerfer-Design-1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (16. Juni 2015)

@Ironass, könntest du mir den Teilekatalog auch zukommen lassen?


----------



## Ironass (16. Juni 2015)

My14 Giant off-road bicycles service info


In Google eingeben, dann kommt das pdffile.


----------



## hnx (16. Juni 2015)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Kommt auf den Steuersatz an (Marke/Modell) - hier gibts z.B. ne Auswahl: https://www.bike-components.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=gabelkonus
> 
> Gibt es eine Abdeckung für den Montagepunkt des Umwerfers? Meine die Modelle mit 1x11fach haben irgendeine Abdeckung anstelle des Umwerfers...vllt kennt ja jemand die Produktnummer dazu.
> Merci!


1346-CPDDMA-401
Sollte ab Werk mit allen Giants kommen, die ohne Umwerfer ausgeliefert werden, Beispiel Trance SX 2015. Einfacher ist die Fläche einfach nur mit <Farbe einfügen> Lack anzupinseln.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (16. Juni 2015)

Danke für den Link mit den FSA Einzelteilen. Ab Werk ist wohl ein FSA NO. 51 verbaut.
Auf der deutschen Giant Seite findet man auch keine Infos. Auf der englischen ist der Kauf ganzer Steuersätze möglich.
Noch jemand eine Idee?
Sonst bestelle ich wahrscheinlich einfach den H6078 und H6088.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/_pdf/gear/uk/giantbicycles-54782-giant.od2.mtb.headsets.pdf


----------



## hnx (16. Juni 2015)

So rein von der Optik ists der H6078.


----------



## Evel Karnievel (16. Juni 2015)

Einer ist aus Stahl, der andere aus Alu. Winkel sollten gleich sein (dem Lager nach) .
Bestellung ist raus. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (17. Juni 2015)

Habe noch einen Vorbau Chromag Ranger Od2 50mm. Wollte den die nächsten Tage in den Markt packen.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (20. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

suche einen Giant Trance Rahmen in Größe S. Soll das 650b-Modell sein.

Kann mir jemand was anbieten? oder kennt nen Händler der einen hat?

Danke & Gruß


----------



## Ironass (20. Juni 2015)

Giant Center Düsseldorf hatte vor vier Wochen einen.  Waren zum testen da


----------



## Burt4711 (21. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Hab nen Artikel gelesen, dass das Trance 2 für schwere Fahrer ganz schlecht sein soll....Entweder viel zu weich oder viel zu hoher Druck drauf und Hardtail-feeling. Ausserdem passen Hinterbau und Gabel nicht zueinander.

Bin verwirrt....dachte das wäre praktisch der einzige für Brocken einstellbare Hinterbau.

War drauf und dran, das Bike nächste Woche zu kaufen.

Muss daher noch noch mal fragen, ob es hierzu Erfahrungswerte gibt......fand es sonst echt top.

Probefahrt war auf dem Parkplatz.. .Sitzposition Megabit, Hinterbau soft und natürlich hatte der Verkäufer gerade keine Pumpe zur Hand. Gibt's vernünftige Händler in der Nähe von Hagen, Düsseldorf vielleicht?
Und gute Giant-Werkstätten Nähe Hagen in NRW?


----------



## xlacherx (21. Juni 2015)

Also als ich es letztes Jahr gekauft hab, war ich bei 120kg. Hat sich super gefahren - jetzt ein Jahr später mit 95kg fährt es sich genauso gut. Also das es mit mehr Gewicht schlechter funktionieren würde, kann ich nicht sagen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Juni 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also als ich es letztes Jahr gekauft hab, war ich bei 120kg. Hat sich super gefahren - jetzt ein Jahr später mit 95kg fährt es sich genauso gut. Also das es mit mehr Gewicht schlechter funktionieren würde, kann ich nicht sagen



Darfst aber auch noch dazu sagen, was Du inzwischen alles geändert hast (Gabel, Laufräder, Bremsen, ?). Und das die Originale Fox immer durchgerauscht ist, Du in der Pike Tokens verbaut hast -weil's auch "durchgerauscht" ist!...


----------



## xlacherx (21. Juni 2015)

Das hat aber nix mit der Funktion vom hinterbau zu tun ;-) 
Gabel ja... Is ne pike drin, da sie bei meinem Gebrauch mir nicht gefallen hat (Sprünge, Anlieger fahren und so Sachen)


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Juni 2015)

Immer diese Halbwahrheiten...


----------



## Burt4711 (21. Juni 2015)

Wow, glaub ich nehme lieber nen trek oder specialized.


----------



## xlacherx (21. Juni 2015)

Du musst halt wissen was du willst. Das Rad ist auf keinen Fall schlecht. 
Und ich denke, dass jeder, der das Hobby betreibt, früher oder später an jedem Rad etwas umbauen wird. 
Und wenn du ein Rad kaufst, das von Haus aus alles hat, was man will, ist das definitiv teurer als 2000€


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (21. Juni 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Wow, glaub ich nehme lieber nen trek oder specialized.



Die haben die gleichen Gabeln und Dämpfer verbaut.  Trek (full floater) ist ähnlich vom Charakter wie Giant, Speci noch plüschiger (wenn man böse ist, FSR rauscht noch schneller durch und das obwohl der Dämpfer schon angepasst ist, bei Giant ists ein Monarch M/M von der Stange).
Heutige Federelemente sind halt nurmal linear, weil sie den Charakter von Stahlfedern mit Luft versuchen nachzubauen. Früher bei Stahlfedern hats keinen gejuckt, da wurde die nächst härtere Feder genommen, heute brauchts ne komplett andere Gabel/Dämpfer anstatt im Druck ein bisschen nach oben zu gehen ODER die Hilfsmittel (namentlich: Token), welche Hersteller für kleines Geld anbieten, zu nutzen.

Was du nicht vergessen darfst, du liegst mit deinen 120kg außerhalb der Norm, genauso wie ich mit 95kg im Prinzip auch schon am oberen Ende der Nutzbarkeit ohne Anpassungen bin.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Juni 2015)

@xlacherx 100% richtig. Hab' unsere Spezialized ja auch umgebaut bzw. aufgerüstet (man denke nur an die C1 am Stumpi!!). Würde aber nie eine Empfehlung abgeben, das mir -gerade bei geänderten Parameter- das Rad so passt wie ich's gekauft habe. Das gehört bei einer Kaufempfehlung dazu!
Hilft sonst niemanden. Ganz besonders wenn's um's Fahrwerk geht.


----------



## xlacherx (21. Juni 2015)

Da er aber den hinterbau angesprochen hat, Hab ich nichts erwähnt, abgesehn davon steht in meiner Signatur drin, was an meinem Trance verbaut ist. 
@hnx das der durchschnittliche Radler wahrscheinlich nur 70 kg wiegt ist mir klar. 
Ich wollte aber nur sagen, das der hinterbau mit meinen 120kg genau so funktioniert hat, wie jetzt, wo ich "nur" noch 95kg wiege... 
Das man den Druck richtig einstellen muss, sollte jedem klar sein. 
Aber warum sich der hinterbau bei "schweren" Leuten wie ein hardtail fahren soll, versteh ich net. Das fühlt sich vllt für einen 65 kg kg Fahrer so an, der auf das rad von einen 100kg Fahrer sitzt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Juni 2015)

@ Burt4711

Wenn ich Deine anderen Posts so sehe, bleibt eigentlich nur ein Hinweis: probierst es, dann spürst es!

Wenn Du Dir wirklich ein Bike kaufen willst und nicht nur Verbalerotik betreibst, geh' Probefahren!


----------



## hnx (21. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich bei dir @xlacherx. Hatte dich deshalb auch nicht angesprochen/zitiert. 
Ein 95kg Fahrer (Beispiel: ich) kann sich sein Giant genauso gut abstimmen, wie ein Fahrer, der vielleicht 20kg weniger wiegt, es kostet mich halt 10€ für 1-6 bottomless rings und 1-2 Wochen konstanten Fahrens, damit ich testen kann.


----------



## Burt4711 (21. Juni 2015)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @ Burt4711
> 
> Wenn ich Deine anderen Posts so sehe, bleibt eigentlich nur ein Hinweis: probierst es, dann spürst es!
> 
> Wenn Du Dir wirklich ein Bike kaufen willst und nicht nur Verbalerotik betreibst, geh' Probefahren!



Einmal kurz meine Frage lesen bitte....

Hab geschrieben dass hier Probefahren schwierig ist und ich daher auch gerne nen gutsortierten Händler nahe Hagen in NRW wüsste .
Trek und specialized kann ich hier testen und hab ich auch schon.
Giant -so dachte ich- hat den besten Hinterbau.

Also bitte nicht empfehlen, dass ich testen soll, wenn ich euch nach ner Testmöglichkeit frage, ok?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. Juni 2015)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Einmal kurz meine Frage lesen bitte....
> 
> Hab geschrieben dass hier Probefahren schwierig ist und ich daher auch gerne nen gutsortierten Händler nahe Hagen in NRW wüsste .
> Trek und specialized kann ich hier testen und hab ich auch schon.
> ...



Wenn Du eh keinen Giant-Händler in der Nähe hast, warum dann nicht gleich beim Versender bestellen.


----------



## transitionrider (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 

hab eine Frage für ein 2015 Trance:

Kann man den Hinterbau auf 12 mm Achse umbauen? Was benötigt man dafür?


----------



## hnx (21. Juni 2015)

transitionrider schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab eine Frage für ein 2015 Trance:
> 
> Kann man den Hinterbau auf 12 mm Achse umbauen? Was benötigt man dafür?


1280GS834609B1 + passende Achse (+ passende Nabe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transitionrider (21. Juni 2015)

Danke
Noch eine Frage:
Verbaut ihr bei dem Rock Shox Monarch Debon Air Plus immer Tune M/M? Also die Standartausführung?
Funktioniert der Dämpfer gut im Trance  Hinterbau? Oder würdet ihr lieber den Standart Monarch Plus verbauen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. Juni 2015)

Mit 120 kg muss man immer Gabel und Dämpfer anpassen.

Das FSR kann man kaum mit einem Maestro Hinterbau vergleichen. Da liegen Welten dazwischen.


----------



## paul-pro (22. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage:
Bei mir steht im Sommer ein neues LRS an. Will definitiv etwas breiteres und leichteres!! Jetzt wollte ich mich nur mal informieren, ob es sich lohnt, die Hinterachse auch auf 12x142 umzutauschen? Das Ding ist, dass ich schon etwas in den LRS investieren will und ihn evtl. wenn ich mir in zwei Jahren ein neues Rad kaufen sollte (das weiß ich noch nicht), auch in das neue Rad einbauen will. Haben die meisten Räder aus dem Bereich (Trail/All Mountain) denn hinten 12x142?
Die Kosten fürs Umrüsten scheue ich genauso wenig, wie das Umbauen selber zu machen. Habe schon wegen Probleme bezüglich dieser kleinen Schraube gelesen. Hinzu kommt noch, dass 12x142 vermutlich steifer ist, als der derzeit verbaute Standard. Die Frage ist nur, ob man das als Hobbyfahrer spürt?!
Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## hnx (22. Juni 2015)

Die (mittelnahe) Zukunft ist Boost148, nicht 12x142 und dafür gibts keinen Umbausatz. Aktuell gibts kaum noch Räder mit Schnellspanner, selbst XC-Feilen haben mittlerweile 12x142.

Der Umbau auf 12x142 lohnt, weil sich die Auswahl an Systemlaufrädern erhöht, der Wiederverkaufswert steigt und ebenso die Steifigkeit, wobei letzteres für den Normalo sich eher durch weniger Bremsschleifen bemerkbar macht. Die Kosten sind mit knapp 50€ auch überschaubar.

Die kleine Schraube ist irgendein 1,5er Mikro-Inbus mit blauer Schraubensicherung, schief angeguckt, rundgedreht, da holst dir einfach passende TX10 Schrauben. Kosten 0,1€/Stück

Wenns leicht und - im Rahmen des Möglichen - breit sein soll, dann würde ich mir die Speci Roval Traverse (UVP 500€, 30mm Maulweite) anschauen.


----------



## paul-pro (22. Juni 2015)

@hnx:
Perfekt!! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  Dann werde ich das wohl mal in Angriff nehmen. Von dem Boost148 habe ich schon irgendwo mal gelesen, aber ich wusste nicht, dass es das neue Standard-Maß werden wird.
Mit dem Roval Traverse habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt. 30mm Maulweite wären schon gut, recht leicht ist er auch.
Hat den nicht irgendwer hier im Trance Forum verbaut (habe nur vergessen wer)? Könnte derjenige eventuell mal kurz berichten, wie sich der LRS schlägt, bei welchen Anforderungen und welchem Gewicht?
Würd mich freuen!


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juni 2015)

Hier ich ;-) 

Ich fahr den seit Anfang der Jahres. 

Umbau war wie beschrieben der LRS + 12x142. Ob ich die dickere Achse jetzt spüre oder nicht, weiß ich net -> es funktioniert! Fertig  

Zum LRS. Allein schon das Gewicht ist den Umbau wert. Ich habe damit ca 500-600g gespart ( zum original verbauten LRS). Hab hier irgendwo glaub auch mal Bilder davon gepostet. 

Aktuell bring ich ca. 95kg auf die Waage und alles hält! Letztns hatte ich mal nen kleine schlag drin, der lies sich aber ohne Problem raus Zentireren. 
Laufen tun die Dinger 1A 

Tuebless ist mit den Felgen auch gar kein Stress mehr. Die Reifen sitzen schön stramm und sind sehr schnell dicht. 

Also kurz und knapp -> ich kann ich empfehlen und würde ihn sofort wieder kaufen. 

Es gibt halt nur ein Problem bei dem LRS..... und das ist die Lieferbarkeit ;-) 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (22. Juni 2015)

Gibt natürlich auch einige LRS bei denen man die Naben einfach durch Adaptehülsen auf das gewünschte Maß umbauen kann. Somit bist du auch in Zukunft flexibler was ein evtuelles Nachfolgerbike betrifft.
Beim Budget von ~400-500€ würde ich mir z.B. etwas nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen lassen. Anbieter dafür gibt's ja mehr als genug.


----------



## paul-pro (22. Juni 2015)

@xlacherx:
Danke für deinen Kurzbericht 
Habe auch schon ein paar positive Tests gelesen über den Laufradsatz. Die Farboption mit den verschiedenen Decals ist nur der SL (Carbon) Version vorbehalten oder? Und diese kleinen Plastik-Plugins, die man statt Felgenband für Tubeless braucht? Kann man die auch bei der Alu Variante benutzen?
Noch eine letzte Frage bezüglich des LRS: Ich habe letztens mal gelesen, dass nicht jeder Reifen (bzw. nicht jede Reifenmarke) auf jede Felge passt. So haben sich Erfahrungsberichten nach zu urteilen zum Beispiel Maxxis nicht wirklich mit den Ryde Enduro 29 Felgen vertragen. Du fährst ja Schwalbe, wie ich gesehen habe. Hast du zufällig auch mal Maxxis drauf gehabt?


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juni 2015)

zu der den Sticker... die gibt es nur bei der Carbonversion. Die kostet aber etwas mehr (1500€) 
und nein die Sticker passen nicht bei der Alu version ;-) 

zu den Pastikteilen. Ich hab es mir mal überlegt sie nach zu kaufen, da sie nicht dabei sein. Mein Händler meinte aber, dass die ca 48€ kosten würde. Brauchen tut man die aber nicht, da von Haus aus ein Tublessready Felgenband drauf ist. Genauso ist auch ein Tublessready Ventil dabei. Sprich du braucht noch nen Reifen und die Milch. 

Aktuell fahre ich hinten nen Schwalbe RockRazor und vorne einen Spezialized Butcher. Gibt beides ohne Probleme, wobei der Spezi Reifen noch ne Ecke Straffer sitzt. 

Selbst bin ich noch keine Maxxis gefahren - wobei @Robert-Ammersee den gleichen LRS hat und Maxxis Reifen fährt. Soweit ich mich noch errinern kann, ging das wohl auch Problemlos. 

@hardcorehaude 
Der Roval LRS hat auch so Kappen dabei, mit denen man die Einbaumaße anpassen kann. 

mfg


----------



## paul-pro (22. Juni 2015)

@hardcorehaude:
Ja über einen Custom LRS habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Muss mich da in der Richtung nochmal schlau machen. Ich habe mir die Ryde Enduro 29 Felgen auch mal angeschaut, bin mir aber ehrlich gesagt manchmal nicht sicher, ob die nicht etwas zu filigran sind, da sie ja doch schon recht leicht sind bei der Breite. Ich wiege derzeit 70 nackisch, fahre kein Bikepark, würde von mir behaupten eine gute Technik zu haben, springe (noch) nicht, würde dies aber für die Zukunft auch nicht ausschließen. Vielleicht unterschätze ich aber auch einfach, was gute Felgen heutzutage aushalten. Wirklich Erfahrung habe ich in diesem Bereich bisher auch einfach noch nicht sammeln können. Man will halt wie immer alles haben : Den sorglos Laufradsatz, der alles mitmacht und sowohl leicht, als auch breit ist, am besten noch unter 600 Euro .


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2015)

Wegen des neuen 148 mm Hinterbaus: Das wird eine interessante Geschichte. Giant hat relativ lange Produktzyklen. Es wäre ungewöhnlich, wenn die für 2016 nun den Rahmen von Trance und Reign entsprechend ändern würden.


----------



## paul-pro (22. Juni 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> und nein die Sticker passen nicht bei der Alu version ;-)


sehr gut!!! Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen 
Die Carbonversion werde ich mir auf keinen Fall leisten. Dafür bin ich als armer Student einfach noch nicht flüssig genug. Und 48 Euro für die Plastikteile ist natürlich auch nicht gerade wenig. Mal sehen. Ich informiere mich jetzt noch was über Custom oder nicht und entscheide dann.
Bis das Geld auf meinem Konto ist, vergeht ja auch noch was Zeit, die man gut für Recherche nutzen kann! Vielen Dank aber schonmal für die vielen kompetenten Antworten!!!  So gefällt mir dieses Forum!!!


----------



## hnx (22. Juni 2015)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Gibt natürlich auch einige LRS bei denen man die Naben einfach durch Adaptehülsen auf das gewünschte Maß umbauen kann. Somit bist du auch in Zukunft flexibler was ein evtuelles Nachfolgerbike betrifft.
> Beim Budget von ~400-500€ würde ich mir z.B. etwas nach meinen Wünschen aufbauen lassen. Anbieter dafür gibt's ja mehr als genug.


Für Boost gibts keine Adapter im Augenblick glaube ich, obwohl Hope da angeblich schon an was arbeitet, wäre dann halt Boost-kompatibel (also dem Rahmen/Hinterbau) ohne die Vorteile zu haben.

---------

Der Roval ist nur interessant, wenn man maximale Maulweite will, denn bei den 'bekannteren' Felgen ist ja meist bei 25mm (Ausnahme wohl die Ryde Trace 29 Enduro, 28,8) in der Gewichtsklasse der Traverse Schluss.
Wenn du Sorge um die Trace 29 hast, dann würde ich mir den Traverse auch nicht holen, denn dort sind DT Swiss 350 Naben verbaut und da kommt man am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar auf weniger Gewicht pro Felge.
Nummer sicher wäre 0815-Standard Flow Ex bzw. DT Swiss EX471 auf Hope Pro 2


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juni 2015)

also zimperlich geh ich mit meinen Rädern nicht umbedingt um... wenn da ein Kicker kommt, dann muss ich da drüber  und das war mit dem Trance auch mal ne 5 Table... genauso musst es auch paar Drops mit machen  
In Osternohe war ich damit zB auch. 
Also für das würde ich den Roval LRS sogar als sorglos Paket gezeichnen


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juni 2015)

Das Boost Zeug bringt doch nur was, wenn ich auch 3,5er Reifen in den Rahmen rein bekomm... Nen anderen Sinn seh ich da net.


----------



## hardcorehaude (22. Juni 2015)

Wenn Adapter dabei oder erhältlich sind, spricht ja kaum was gegen die Roval...außer die Lieferfähigkeit vielleicht 
Du willst dir ja in Zukunft nicht den Rahmen, bzw. das Bike nach den Laufrädern kaufen.
Man muss halt nen Konsens zwischen breit, stabil & leicht finden, der außerdem noch dem Budget entspricht - aber für ~600€ hast du wohl eher die Qual der Wahl - auch nicht so leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (22. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre z.B. nen LRS mit den ZTR Flow...machen bisher alles anstandslos mit, sind dabei aber nicht besonders breit.
Finde selber die DT EX471 interessant - da stimmt Breite, Preis, Gewicht.


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2015)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Du willst dir ja in Zukunft nicht den Rahmen, bzw. das Bike nach den Laufrädern kaufen.


naja, guck dir mal die ganzen standards an. da bleibt einem ja nix mehr anderes übrig. 29er. 27.5er. B+. Boost. langsam wirds affig...


----------



## Ironass (22. Juni 2015)

Also dieses Standard-Hickhack pi**t glaube ich jeden an.


----------



## Ironass (22. Juni 2015)

Fahre jetzt übrigens M mit 40mm Vorbau. Ist nen ganz anderes Bike hehe. Besser eben.


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juni 2015)

Mein Händler hat dazu erst n Satz raus gehaut, der wirklich passt.

"Wir leben in einer sehr schnellen Zeit, da kann man fast nicht für die Zukunft kaufen" 

Und ganz im ernst... Damit hat er recht. Wer weiß den heute bitte noch, was in zwei Jahren noch "Standart" ist.  Ich bin mit meinem Trance sehr zufrieden und brauch keine 3,5er Reifen. 

Genauso hab ich am Downhiller noch ganz Oldscool 26" und komm damit sehr gut zurecht und kann auch Steinfelder fahren, bei den es mal ganz anderst scheppert ;-)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. Juni 2015)

Wir müssen ja nicht jeden Unfug mit machen.


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2015)

aber wenn man nur noch Unfug zu kaufen bekommt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juni 2015)

Durchhalten, bis sie sich die Lage wieder stabilisiert. 
So haben wir zb auch OverDrive2 überstanden.


----------



## Ironass (23. Juni 2015)

Welche Lenker fahrt ihr so?

Länge Rise Sweep.....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (23. Juni 2015)

Ich fahr den 

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-...NsiTF7LC2iWnZQVzoi2yCjzPaZ0ftDUXdyRoCpJnw_wcB

mit nem 35mm Vorbau. 
Aktuell würde ich eventuell nicht 20mm sonder 30mm Rise nehmen. Aber fährt soch sau auch sehr gut


----------



## Ironass (23. Juni 2015)

Hab hier gerade nen Spank Spoon 785 mit 40rise liegen. Zuviel?  Fahre ja nen 40er Vorbau.  Oder zu DH lastig? Noch nicht montiert, weil ich den dann nicht mehr retour schicken kann.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Juni 2015)

Halt ihn doch mal dran. 
Rise is halt Geschmackssache. Wenn dir die Front zu nieder is, würde ich ihn mal dran machen, wenn es genau richtig ist, würde ich einen nehmen, der den gleichen Rise hat. 

Das DH-Lastiger wird, würde ich nicht sagen. Du sitzt dann halt etwas aufrechter auf dem Rad.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juni 2015)

Das ist sehr individuell... was passt, oder nicht, bekommt man meistens nur durch Probieren und/oder Erfahrung raus.


----------



## hnx (23. Juni 2015)

Die Frage bei mehr Rise ist eher, ob mir das Rad dann zu lang wird, weil man ja für gleiche Höhe Spacer entfernt, damit wird der Abstand Sattel -> Lenker größer. Wenn du genug Spielraum hast (Stack, Reach, Spacer unterm Vorbau, Vorbaulänge etc), dann ist der Rise am Lenker nur zwecks der Optik (oder vielleich auch, was man gerade da hat).


----------



## xlacherx (23. Juni 2015)

Was? Wenn man Sacer raus nimmt wird es länger? 
Okay der Gabelschaft zeigt etwas richtung fahrer, aber das ist bei 2cm höhenunterschied so gering, dass ich das noch nie gemerkt habe. 

Wenn der Vorbau bleibt wo er ist, würde ich Rise so wählen, dass die höhe passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (23. Juni 2015)

Lenker montiert. Einen Spacer raus und drüber. Zwei noch drunter.  Fast keinen Sattelüberstand. Mal die Tage testen.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Juni 2015)

Wie du hast noch spacer drin  bei mir sind alle raus geflogen  
Gut meine Front ist durch die 160er Pike schon höher ;-) 

Sattelüberhöhung hab ich aber schon deutlich ;-) Was ja aber ganz okay ist. Im Gelände kommt der Sattel runter und dann is gut  
Hach... ich freu mich schon auf die nächste ausfahrt. Mir macht es mit meim Trance jedes mal aufs neue Spass


----------



## hnx (23. Juni 2015)

20mm Spacer sind beim Trance ~8mm Abstand Lenker/Sattel.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (23. Juni 2015)

8 mm kann man noch durch Verdrehen des Lenkers ausgleichen. Wenn das nicht hilft: Ein Reach Set verbauen.


----------



## sharky (23. Juni 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> 20mm Spacer sind beim Trance ~8mm Abstand Lenker/Sattel.


und das gilt wofür? bei mir sind 20mm spacer etwa 10cm....


----------



## rmaurer (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo ich habe etwas Spiel in der Hinterradnabe vom P-AM2 Laufradsatz (Trance SX 2015)

Die auf der Antriebseite montierte schwarze Endkappe hatte sich wie bereits von HNX beschrieben ebenfalls gelöst - und davon gab es ebenfalls ein Knacken. Ich habe den Eindruck dass die Formula Nabe hinten ein gewöhnliches Konus Lager hat welches sich auf der Nichtantriebseite mittels 12er Imbus + 18er / 19er (?) Maulschlüssel eventuell nachstellen lässt. Hat irgendwer dazu schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## rmaurer (24. Juni 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> und das gilt wofür?


Gilt für das Trance mit +/-20mm Spacer wie im Beitrag oben geschrieben und stimmt ganz genau was hnx da sagt denn 20mm x cos(66°) = 8,13mm
wenn er dass rein messtechnisch so ermittelt hat dann Hut ab


sharky schrieb:


> bei mir sind 20mm spacer etwa 10cm....


wohl kaum. Da hast du dich entweder vermessen oder fährst einen 60° Lenkwinkel da invcos(0,5) = 60


----------



## hnx (24. Juni 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Gilt für das Trance mit +/-20mm Spacer wie im Beitrag oben geschrieben und stimmt ganz genau was hnx da sagt denn 20mm x cos(66°) = 8,13mm
> wenn er dass rein messtechnisch so ermittelt hat dann Hut ab
> 
> wohl kaum. Da hast du dich entweder vermessen oder fährst einen 60° Lenkwinkel da invcos(0,5) = 60


http://yojimg.net/bike/web_tools/stem.php
Gut, dass es für fast alles am Rad einen Rechner gibt.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juni 2015)

man kann sich bei sowas auch zu tode rechnen und diskutieren!!

Und um was geht es am ende... genau! Das man sich auf dem Rad wohl fühl und damit zurecht kommt!
und ob ich spacer brauche oder nicht kann ich ganz einfach testen, ich mach meine Spacer unter dem vorbau raus, pack sie oben drauf und fahr mal damit. Dann merk ich ganz schnell, ob mir das taugt oder nicht


----------



## hnx (24. Juni 2015)

Das mag für Spacer gelten, aber spätestens für Vorbau und Lenker werden Euros fällig und da machts Sinn vorher nachzudenken/zu rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (24. Juni 2015)

Aber wie errechne ich den idealen reach, rise,....?


----------



## hnx (24. Juni 2015)

Gar nicht, aber du weisst vorher, 'ich will nur länger', da reichts dann nicht aus einen längeren Vorbau zu kaufen, sondern auch Spacer zu entfernen, das wiederum kann bedeuten, dass der Vorbau auch x° Steigung braucht.


----------



## kpoun (24. Juni 2015)

Fährt jemand einen 35mm Vorbau an seinem Trance? Bin am Überlegen einen zu montieren. Habe derzeit nochmal einen 50er dran. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie das Lenkverhalten wird?


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juni 2015)

kpoun schrieb:


> Fährt jemand einen 35mm Vorbau an seinem Trance? Bin am Überlegen einen zu montieren. Habe derzeit nochmal einen 50er dran. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie das Lenkverhalten wird?



5 posts weiter oben hab ich bereits geschrieben, dass ich einen hab. 

Wie es wird? Naja ich mags  

Lange Vorbauten kann ich gar nicht machen.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (24. Juni 2015)

Kann mir hier jemand den Höhenunterschied bei komplett eingezogener Sattelstütze (tiefst möglichst montiert, hydraulischer Teil eingefahren) zwischen der serienmäßigen Giant Stütze und der Rockshox Reverb oder der KS LEV geben?

Min extrem happy mit meinem SX Trail in XL. Nur die Sattelstütze mag mir nicht gefallen. Der Offset nach hinten und der kurze Hub macht mir zu schaffen, bzw. gefällt mir nicht. An Anstiegen ist mein Gewicht etwas sehr weit hinten und bergab stört mich der zu hohe Sattel (weil nur 100mm Hub...)

Deswegen muss ich mir jetzt herausmessen, ob ich eine 125mm oder 150mm Hub Stütze kaufe. Der Sattel sollte so tief wie möglich beim Abwärtsfahren sein. Also würde ich die Tele-Stütze wenn es komplett eingeschoben lassen.

Vielen Dank inzwischen.


----------



## hnx (24. Juni 2015)

Du kannst die Sattelklemmung an der Stütze drehen, dass halbiert den set-back der Contact Stütze. Die meisten Werte findest du hier, http://caminade.eu/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Tailles-tds.png, den der Giant kannst ja selber ablesen.


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Du kannst die Sattelklemmung an der Stütze drehen, dass halbiert den set-back.


kannst du das näher ausführen? meine cheffin sitzt mir auch einen tick zu weit hinten und ich würde das gern ohne aufwand ändern. aber ich sehe nicht, wie man bei der contact switch durch drehen den setback halbieren kann  die klemmung erfolgt ja mittig um die schraube rum. das untere teil, und damit die längere abstützung nach hinten drehen, reduziert deswegen ja nicht den setback


----------



## hnx (25. Juni 2015)

Das Sattelgestell kann weiter nach hinten geschoben werden, wenn die lange Nase der Klemmung nach vorne zeigt. Wenn ich es gleich weit hinten klemme ohne Verdrehen, dann sackt mir die Nase unter Last ab.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (25. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Ich werde mal die günstige Alternative nehmen und einen Schnellspanner montieren, um die Stütze nach den langen Anstiegen komplett zu versenken.
Welchen Außendurchmesser hat die Sattelstütze, bzw. muss die Sattelklemme haben? (Bin gerade beruflich unterwegs)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (25. Juni 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> kannst du das näher ausführen? meine cheffin sitzt mir auch einen tick zu weit hinten und ich würde das gern ohne aufwand ändern. aber ich sehe nicht, wie man bei der contact switch durch drehen den setback halbieren kann  die klemmung erfolgt ja mittig um die schraube rum. das untere teil, und damit die längere abstützung nach hinten drehen, reduziert deswegen ja nicht den setback


Die beiden Schalen demontieren und um 180° gedreht wieder verbauen, Setback reduziert sich von 25 auf 15mm


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2015)

ah... hatte das rad nicht da und nicht gesehen, dass an der oberen Klemmung auch ein "setback" ist


----------



## Lutsch (26. Juni 2015)

Wie schaut es denn mit dem Monarch Plus Debonair im Trance aus? Gibt es da Erfahrungen und welcher Tune? Denke über ein Upgrade nach oder vielleicht auch den McLeod, der ist ja noch deutlich günstiger,  insbesondere im Vergleich mit dem Monarch Plus von 2016.


----------



## hnx (26. Juni 2015)

M M ist im Sx verbaut


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2015)

Und hier mal was neues: Trance 2016. 








2016 Trance 1
- Aluminum frame
- Fox Factory fork and shock. New Fox 34 140mm.
- SRAM X1 drivetrain, Guide RS brakes
- Giant carbon wheelset
- Giant dropper post.

Die Infos ist aus Kanada, der Preis dort: 3.300 Euro. 
Lieferbar in Kanada: Im Juli.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Juni 2015)

Also ändert sich 2016 am Rahmen auch nix. Und mein schwarzer gefällt mir neben dem schwarzen carbon immer noch am besten ;-) kommt halt doch noch n neuer Dämpfer rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobby_Bob (27. Juni 2015)

Gibt es vom Trance 2 2016 auch schon Infos? Das Design würde mich interessieren


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2015)

die werden von jahr zu jahr hässlicher. können die nicht mal was allgemeingefälliges machen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2015)

Schwarz uni? Wird schwierig. Aber 90% schwarz mit bisschen Farbe gibt es fast in jedem Jahrgang.


----------



## hnx (27. Juni 2015)

Beim eher flachen Sitzwinkel des Trance wünschte ich mir als Langbeiner eine Stütze gänzlich ohne Setback und die Farbe ist ein Träumchen, graublau mit gelb. 
Das die Federelemente jetzt komplett Fox sind ist auch ein Upgrade imho. Vor allem Factory mit Kashima?! 
Schätze das Ding liegt bei 3499€ Liste hier?


----------



## Mo(n)arch (27. Juni 2015)

ja die Stütze sollte einer 125er Reverb weichen.
Gibt es schon Bilder zum SX Modell, bzw. wird die Linie überhaupt noch weitergeführt?


----------



## hnx (27. Juni 2015)

Nachdem Gabel und Antrieb mehr Richtung des SX geändert worden sind, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das SX wegfällt.
Hätte es damals beim 2015er Modell die Wahl zwischen SX in bekannter Ausstattung und dem Trance 1 2016 gegeben, hätte ich mich sicher nicht für das SX entschieden.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Juni 2015)

Als Sattelstütze würde ich meine LEV nehmen. Leider hat das 2016er scheinbar auch keine passenden Zuganschläge mehr.


----------



## sharky (27. Juni 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Beim eher flachen Sitzwinkel des Trance wünschte ich mir als Langbeiner eine Stütze gänzlich ohne Setback


den wunsch hab ich mir ganz einfach in form einer reverb erfüllt


----------



## Pigeon (28. Juni 2015)

Bei meinem Trance 4 aus 2014 sind mir heut die Kugeln vom originalen FSA Steuersatz entgegengekommen. Hatte jemand schon einen ähnlichen defekt? Könnt ihr mir einen guten neuen empfehlen.
Grüße und vielen Dank für Tips


----------



## rmaurer (29. Juni 2015)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Bei meinem Trance 4 aus 2014 sind mir heut die Kugeln vom originalen FSA Steuersatz entgegengekommen. Hatte jemand schon einen ähnlichen defekt? Könnt ihr mir einen guten neuen empfehlen.
> Grüße und vielen Dank für Tips


Verstehe nicht ganz was du meinst mit "dir sind die Kugeln entgegengekommen" ?? Bei meinen Trance sind oben und unten Industrielager drin (Steuersatz = FSA No.57). Um da an die Kugeln überhaupt heran zu kommen müsste man die Lager mit Gewalt zerlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (29. Juni 2015)

Ne, diese FSA Lager kann man öffnen, also den Innenring rausnehmen. Die Kugeln sitzen aber trotzdem in den Käfigen.


----------



## Pigeon (30. Juni 2015)

FSA Lagerkäfig is halt kaputt.  Also neue Lager rein und gut


----------



## holk (30. Juni 2015)

Hier war irgendwann mal eine Vectordatei für die Trance Decals im Umlauf...ob mir jemand die Datei zukommen lassen könnte?


----------



## transitionrider (30. Juni 2015)

Verbaut ihr bei dem Rock Shox Monarch Debon Air Plus immer Tune M/M? Also die Standartausführung?
Funktioniert der Dämpfer gut im Trance Hinterbau? Oder würdet ihr lieber den Standart Monarch Plus verbauen?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 200/57 Dämpfer, verändert sich die Eigenschaften zum positiven oder negativen?

Möchte Dämpfer von Fox auf Rock Shox umrüsten


----------



## Erroll (1. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte damals einen rt3 debon air im m/m setting verbaut. Fuhr sich sehr gut, bzw tut es jetzt immer noch.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juli 2015)

Neuigkeiten.


----------



## paul-pro (2. Juli 2015)

Das rot-blaue gefällt mir noch ganz gut. Insgesamt find ich meins aber schöner als die drei 

Nochmal ne Frage an die geballte Kompetenz:
Nachdem ich gestern zum zweiten Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen Platten hatte, würde ich gerne bis ich den neuen LRS habe, auf Tubeless umrüsten. Da ich jedoch bis zum neuen (wesentlich breiteren LRS) die Reifen nicht runterfahren werde, würde ich gerne jetzt Reifen kaufen, die ich dann auch gut in dem neuen LRS fahren kann, also etwas breitere Schlappen. Der neue LRS wird ca. 30mm Maulweite haben, der aktuell verbaute ist der von Giant mit lächerlichen 19mm. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Bekommt man da Reifen in 2,35 drauf? Speziell die Schwalbe HD und Rock Razor Kombi würde mich interessieren. Und/oder Maxxis Highroller Minion DHR Kombi, beide jeweils in der oben genannten Größe. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so Reifen auf schmalen Felgen? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Juli 2015)

paul-pro schrieb:


> Das rot-blaue gefällt mir noch ganz gut. Insgesamt find ich meins aber schöner als die drei
> 
> Nochmal ne Frage an die geballte Kompetenz:
> Nachdem ich gestern zum zweiten Mal innerhalb kürzester Zeit einen Platten hatte, würde ich gerne bis ich den neuen LRS habe, auf Tubeless umrüsten. Da ich jedoch bis zum neuen (wesentlich breiteren LRS) die Reifen nicht runterfahren werde, würde ich gerne jetzt Reifen kaufen, die ich dann auch gut in dem neuen LRS fahren kann, also etwas breitere Schlappen. Der neue LRS wird ca. 30mm Maulweite haben, der aktuell verbaute ist der von Giant mit lächerlichen 19mm. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Bekommt man da Reifen in 2,35 drauf? Speziell die Schwalbe HD und Rock Razor Kombi würde mich interessieren. Und/oder Maxxis Highroller Minion DHR Kombi, beide jeweils in der oben genannten Größe. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so Reifen auf schmalen Felgen? Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar!


ja die Schwalbe Kombi fährt meine frau auf den originalen felgen tubeless ohne Probleme bei 65 kg vorne mit 1,5 und hinten mit 1,8 bar


----------



## paul-pro (2. Juli 2015)

Ok, super! Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dann werde ich das auch mal austesten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Juli 2015)

Das 2016er Trance Advanced 1 gefällt mir eigentlich am besten. 
An der Geometrie hat sich übrigens nichts verändert.


----------



## Bobby_Bob (2. Juli 2015)

Ist dann das Grau-Rote Modell das Trance 2?


----------



## hnx (2. Juli 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das 2016er Trance Advanced 1 gefällt mir eigentlich am besten.
> An der Geometrie hat sich übrigens nichts verändert.


Allerdings, farblich der Hammer und Fox Factory mit Shimano 1x11 Mix, läuft.


----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2015)

Habt ihr den aktuellen Test in der mountainbike gelesen? Also so ganz kann ich dem Test ja nicht zustimmen


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Juli 2015)

auf diese tests gebe ich schon lang nichts mehr da gibt es so viele punkte wen ich mich auf meinem bike wohlfühle kann ich es dir geben und du wirst es vielleicht total schlecht empfinden und das kann kein test berücksichtigen usw.


----------



## holk (3. Juli 2015)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das Trance 2 aufgrund der Budget-Ausstattung bisher in Tests immer ähnlich abgeschnitten hat - Kritik am Hinterbau finde ich allerdings merkwürdig. Da konnten für mich letztes Jahr nur wenige andere mithalten und ich bin Einiges probegefahren. 
Probefahrt > Test 
Rahmen > Anbauteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (3. Juli 2015)

naja das mit den Anbauteilen ist doch eh so ne Sache... in der letzten Ausgabe wurden z.B. Enduros ab 4000€ getestet... Canondale hat da eins im Programm,. welches ( bei einem Enduro!!!!!) CC Laufräder + Reifen montiert hat. Die Aussage vom hersteller war dann wohl, dass Kunden doch eh die Teile verbauen, die sie möchten...

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen... klar, ich hab mein Trance auch umgebaut - nach meinen Vorlieben. Das wird fast jeder machen, aber die kritik am Hinterbau verstehe ich nicht ganz.

Achja und zu der fehlenden Teleskop-Stütze... viele Händler habe auch das Angebot, dass man fü 1899€ eine dazu bekommt


----------



## holk (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hab 200€ Rabatt bekommen und 150€ Aufpreis für die Giantstütze bezahlt . 
Glaube aber letztes Jahr gabs in dem sub 2000 Preissegment auch noch nicht wirklich viele Bikes mit Absenkbarer Stütze ab Werk - Eine Preisstufe drüber, klar (Vorsicht Subjektive Wahrnemung).
Diese Saison haben die meisten anderen eine dran und Giant hat gepennt.
Aber immerhin ist ja eine "echte Deore" Bremse dran.. mit dem Kernschrott aus 2014 hab ich mich auf der ersten wirklich schnellen Trailabfahrt fast umgebracht.

Wie schon gesagt, das "Gut" geht aufgrund der schlechteren Anbauteile im Vergleich mit den besser bewerteten Bikes schon klar.


----------



## Ironass (3. Juli 2015)

Das wichtigste : Der Rahmen wird aber doch gelobt. Und der Rest? Wie die Vorredner sagten / schrieben: der Grossteil hier hat kein Serienbike mehr.


----------



## hnx (3. Juli 2015)

Mehr Trance 2016 (und andere Giant Modelle)
http://solomo.xinmedia.com/bike/22452-giantcycling


----------



## Ironass (4. Juli 2015)

Mann. Zu warm zum biken. Will entspannte 20 Grad und nen taufeuchten Trai.


----------



## Ironass (4. Juli 2015)

Hat wer nen TIp für Beläge für die Zee. Schnelle Abnutzung egal. Hauptsache ruhig und gut.
Shimano original gesintert?


----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Mehr Trance 2016 (und andere Giant Modelle)
> http://solomo.xinmedia.com/bike/22452-giantcycling


schön ist echt was anderes... mir gefallen die nicht mehr wirklich. kann man nicht wenigstens 1-2 modelle nur ein- oder zweifarbig und diese dann in farben halten, die nicht gerade eine netzhautpeitsche sind?


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Hat wer nen TIp für Beläge für die Zee. Schnelle Abnutzung egal. Hauptsache ruhig und gut.
> Shimano original gesintert?



Egal ob Zee (mittlerweile am Downhiller ) oder XT Bremse am Trance - ich fahr bei deiden die Shimano Sinter (Metall) Beläge mit den Ice-Tec Rippen. Ich find die Top


----------



## Seebl (4. Juli 2015)

Bei Shimano-Bremsen immer Metall-Beläge, ob mit oder ohne Kühlrippen ist eine rein ästhetische Frage (und eine des Geldbeutels).

Trance 2 und 4 schauen top aus, die anderen und das Reign errinern mich an ein Cube.


----------



## korben (5. Juli 2015)

Servus,
mal eine Frage zwischendurch: hat jemand einen Link,wo ich die Drehmomente für das  Trance advanced 2014 sehen könnte? Bei Tante Google wurde ich nicht so richtig fündig. ......
Danke!
Korben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (5. Juli 2015)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/_upl...MY14 GIANT Off-Road Bicycles Service Info.pdf
oder gut handfest, weil fester macht nur Schrauben länger, aber nicht die Verbindung stabiler.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Juli 2015)

Kann mir jemand mit einem Trance in Rahmengröße L mal die Sitzrohrlänge abmessen. Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sattelstützenklemme. 
Und wenn geht noch den Abstand von der Oberkante des Oberrohrs zur Oberkante der Sattelstützenklemme. 

Merci.


----------



## rmaurer (6. Juli 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand mit einem Trance in Rahmengröße L mal die Sitzrohrlänge abmessen. Mitte Tretlager - Oberkante Sattelstützenklemme.
> Und wenn geht noch den Abstand von der Oberkante des Oberrohrs zur Oberkante der Sattelstützenklemme.
> 
> Merci.



Sitzrohrlänge Trance L = 48,5cm. Es ist jetzt auch nicht so als dass der Hersteller da eine offizielle Geometrietabelle ins Netz stellt. ( http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.2.ltd/21009/81150/ )

Der andere Wert ist 5cm.
Die Überstandshöhe (darauf zieht deine Frage wohl eher ab) kannst du übrigens ebenfalls in der "magischen" Tabelle nachlesen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Juli 2015)

Hehe. Falsch interpretiert. 

Ich brauche die realen Daten, weil sich bei meiner Körpergröße vielleicht mit Ach und Krach einen L Rahmen mit gekürztem Sitzrohr fahren könnte.


----------



## rmaurer (6. Juli 2015)

ok verstehe jetzt was du meinst aber wenn dir das Sitzrohr vom L Rahmen bereits zu lang ist wird die fehlende Überstandshöhe doch eher zum Problem werden. Das abschneiden des Sitzrohres ändert ja nichts an der Überstandshöhe. Wieso nicht einen M Rahmen oder mal bei anderen Herstellern schauen? (Cube und Kona haben sehr kurze Sitzrohre)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (6. Juli 2015)

Überstandshöhe ist selbst beim XXL Rahmen kein Problem. Mein Spezi fährt so einen. 
Alternative wär's Reign. Könnte das im Fall des Falles ja mit einem 50 mm Dämpfer fahren.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Juli 2015)

2016ner Transen:
http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-bikes-2016-whats-next-940775-6.html#post12061255 
http://solomo.xinmedia.com/bike/22452-giantcycling


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2015)

Hey leute. Jetzt hab ich mal wieder ne frage 
Ich bin ja schon lange am überlegen, mir nen neuen Dämpfer zu holen. Genau genommen soll es der rockshox Monarch plus debonair werden.
Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Den mit 51mm Hub oder doch gleich 57mm Hub? (ich fahr ja ne 160er pike)
Dann gleich nochmal was  es ist ja bereits das 2016er Modell lieferbar. Weiß jemand ob da was geändert wurde, oder hat der nur neue Sticker bekommen?
Der 2016er kostet halt 100€ mehr

Edit: 
Da fällt mir noch was ein ;-) 
Brauch ich eingentlich neue Dämpferbuchen, oder kann ich die alten weiter verwenden? 

mfg


----------



## Ironass (7. Juli 2015)

Das orange-blaue Trance sieht echt gut aus.  Bräuchte nur die Schriftzüge, dann sähe mein 2015 Ltd auch so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (7. Juli 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Das orange-blaue Trance sieht echt gut aus.  Bräuchte nur die Schriftzüge, dann sähe mein 2015 Ltd auch so aus.


Wie laufen die 16er Fox Elemente im Trance?


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Genau genommen soll es der rockshox Monarch plus debonair werden.
> Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Den mit 51mm Hub oder doch gleich 57mm Hub? (ich fahr ja ne 160er pike)
> Dann gleich nochmal was  es ist ja bereits das 2016er Modell lieferbar. Weiß jemand ob da was geändert wurde, oder hat der nur neue Sticker bekommen?
> Der 2016er kostet halt 100€ mehr


wie du in diesem thread mehrfach lesen kannst, gibt es keine änderung beim rahmen zwischen 2015 und 2016. der mit 57mm hub geht. aber du solltest sicherstellen, dass die reifen nicht am sattelrohr streifen können. bei ganz fetten schlappen ggf. möglich. es wurden schon trance mit 57mm dämpfer ausgestattet. ich hatte auch schon den gedanken, das zu tun und mir ein 2. fürs grobe so aufzubauen. aber mein remedy reicht


----------



## xlacherx (7. Juli 2015)

Mit unterschied zwischen 2015/16 meinte ich den Dämpfer  aber danke für die Antwort.


----------



## rmaurer (8. Juli 2015)

Zugverlegung Unterrohr / Tretlager




hat mich schon etwas geschockt als ich sah wieviel durch Zugreibung von der ISCG Aufnahme weggefräst wurde! Der Zug wäre früher oder später durchgescheuert und aufgeplatzt (nervig wenn das auf dem AlpX passiert..)

Vorübergehende Lösung:



Zug zusätzlich mit Kabelbinder fixiert. Vorschläge?

Steine verfangen sich im unteren Maestro Link:






ich sage jetzt nicht dass es ein Problem ist. Nur dass es mich beunruhigt. Bei meinem alten Carbon Rahmen ähnlicher Bauart ist genau an dieser Stelle die Lagerschale ausgerissen genau so wie es durch die Sprengwirkung der Steine zu erwarten gewesen wäre.


----------



## hnx (8. Juli 2015)

Ich habe Kabelbinder am Ausgang unten und davor Gaffertape gewickelt, damit sich der Kabelbinder nicht verschieben kann, vorher natürlich den Zug weit genug Richtung HR gezogen.
Da wo du die Steine hast sind sie bei mir noch nie stecken geblieben, sondern unter dem dog bone. Ich würde versuchen den Bereich mit motor foam (oder Schaumstoff) zu füllen, das ist kompressible.


----------



## xlacherx (8. Juli 2015)

müsste ich mal schauen ob es bei mir da ach scheuert... 

das mit den Steinen kenn ich auch... zum Teil klemmen die da richtig drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (8. Juli 2015)

Update: habe folgende Lösung durch Googlen gefunden:



was haltet ihr davon?

update: so sieht meine Lösung aus








hält wahrscheinlich bis zum nächsten Mal Aufsetzen mal sehen


----------



## xlacherx (8. Juli 2015)

alter ist das hässlich  in schwarz vllt ganz okay


----------



## hnx (8. Juli 2015)

Auch eine interessante Lösung. Ist mir aber zu viel Aufwand.  
Das Problem scheint zu sein, dass durch die durchgehenden Züge man relativ viel Spiel im Rahmen hat plus den Lenkereinschlag, der je nach Richtung die Zughülle zieht oder schiebt, daher glaube ich, dass es ausreichend ist, wenn man verhindert, dass die Hülle ins Rohr gezogen werden kann. Daher meine Kabelbinder + Tape Variante.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Juli 2015)

Schau mal im Reign Thread, wir hatten des ah (SuFu), noch schlimmer wirds mit KeFü...


----------



## hnx (9. Juli 2015)

Kann wer bestätigen/verneinen, dass am aktuellen Trance 1/2 Ltd hinten 180mm Scheiben verbaut sind?


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Juli 2015)

bei unseren war eine 180 drauf auch wrn auf der homepage eine 160 stand


----------



## xlacherx (9. Juli 2015)

Bei meinem 2014er waren vorn wie hinten 180er drauf 

Heute ist dann auch schon der neue Dämpfer gekommen. Bin mal gespannt was er so kann


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2015)

Wen die Steine stören - einfach bissl Schaumstoff da hin kleben.


----------



## rmaurer (9. Juli 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wen die Steine stören - einfach bissl Schaumstoff da hin kleben.


hatte ich mir auch überlegt. 
Vorteil: Schaumstoff verkleinert den Spalt und ist nachgiebig, die Steine können keine Sprengwirkung mehr erzeugen
Nachteil: Die (durch den jetzt schmaleren Spalt) deutlich kleineren Steine können sich in den Schaumstoff eingraben und müssen dann manuell entfernt werden (fallen nicht mehr einfach so durch)

eventuell werde ich einfach mal oben und unten zutapen mal sehen was es bringt?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Juli 2015)

Beim Waschen muss der Schaumstoff sowieso raus. Versuch-s mal mit einem Stück Küchenschwamm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (9. Juli 2015)

hmm... ich schau mir das mal die Tage an. evenuell könnte man da ja n stück Schlauch rein basteln, damit der schlitz von oben einfach zu ist. Und der Gummi kann sich ja mit bewegen.


----------



## hnx (10. Juli 2015)

http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-bikes-2016-whats-next-940775-8.html#post12066763
http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-bikes-2016-whats-next-940775-8.html#post12071373
http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-bikes-2016-whats-next-940775-8.html#post12073352
http://forums.mtbr.com/giant/giant-bikes-2016-whats-next-940775-8.html#post12073735
Mehr 2016

Der Preis des '16 1er soll knapp 500€ über dem des Aktuellen liegen. So Info vom Händler.


----------



## sharky (10. Juli 2015)

wie wäre es mit einem silikonklotz? der verformt sich ja auch, saugt sich nicht voll und steine bleiben nicht dran hängen


----------



## rmaurer (10. Juli 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem silikonklotz? der verformt sich ja auch, saugt sich nicht voll und steine bleiben nicht dran hängen


wär auch ne gute idee


----------



## Ironass (10. Juli 2015)

Wer hatte eigentlich die Schriftzüge als Datei?  Wollte mir farbige machen lassen


----------



## xlacherx (10. Juli 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Wer hatte eigentlich die Schriftzüge als Datei?  Wollte mir farbige machen lassen



Schreib Giant an. Die schicken dir dann die Datei, wo alles drin ist. Da sieht man erst mal, wieviel Sticker auf dem Rahmen drauf sind


----------



## holk (11. Juli 2015)

Den Giant Service hab ich wegen der Decals auch schon letzte Woche Mittwoch angeschrieben und bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.
Falls jemand die Datei noch hat wärs wirklich ein Traum sie irgendwo aufn Server zu packen für die Allgemeinheit - wird ja doch öfter mal angefragt.


----------



## sharky (12. Juli 2015)

ich hab sie für das advanced. fürs normale leider nicht


----------



## holk (12. Juli 2015)

Wäre doch schon mal ein Anfang. 
Hab grad mal Fotos verglichen und sehe nicht wirklich einen Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holk (13. Juli 2015)

Nachdem ich gestern nochmal angefragt habe, habe ich nun die Dateien von Giant bekommen 
Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## wolfdanny (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich möchte hier mal fragen, ob jemand beim Trance 4 (2014) Erfahrungen mit Bashguard und Kettenführung hat?!
Wegen der GIANT-Kurbel bin ich echt nicht sicher, ob - und wenn welche - da passen würden. Hab das auch noch nie gemacht und wäre für ein paar Tipps echt dankbar!


----------



## Ironass (15. Juli 2015)

Das Trance 2 hat ne mrp-Kettenführung. Klappt sehr gut. Die gibt es auch mit Bash glaube ich.


----------



## starduck91 (15. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem akzeptablen Einstiegsbike für meine Freundin auf das Giant Trance 2 Ltd gekommen. Kann man das zukünftig "hochrüsten" (Bsp. mit Revelation oder Pike, besseren Schaltungen und Bremsen) oder gibt es an dem Bike spezielle Giant Entwicklungen die nicht dem Standard entsprechen. Ich meine hier mal etwas von derartigen Problemen gelesen zu haben, evtl. bezog sich das aber auf das 2014er Modell.
Danke für die Hilfe schon einmal.


----------



## hnx (15. Juli 2015)

Am 15er Trance 2 ist nichts Aussergewöhnliches verbaut. Alles normale Standards. Ob sich das Aufrüsten allgemein lohnt ist ja immer einer Frage dessen was man machen möchte, der Rahmen ist es aber absolut wert.


----------



## SmellsLikeMe (16. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich interesseire mich für den Erwerb eines gebrauchten Trance Advanced 27,5. Farbe Schwarz, Blau, Weiß
Der Verkäufer gibt an es sei aus 2014, mit 1x11, RS Revelation und Monarch Dämpfer

Handelt es sich hier um das Trance Advanced 0? Ich finde zu dem Fahrrad leider keine Test's und Berichte, die mich mehr über das Rad erfahren lassen.
Das Trance 0 ist wohl ein Modell nur für den amerikanischen Markt gewesen? 
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-gb/bikes/model/2014.giant.trance.advanced.27.5.0/15001/66610/

Mich interessieren gerade die Qualität von den verbauten Laufrädern und der hauseigenen Sattelstütze.
Oft ließt man bei dem Modell auch von zu schmalen Reifen.

Grüße und Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. Juli 2015)

Reifen ist egal, die kannst wechseln (sind vll. eh schon runtergefahren nach einem Jahr...)

Giant LRS sind alle stabil, nur manche zu schwer - aber die im Link sind ja aus Carbon.

Vll. ah des Radl einfach mal googeln, zB a was die Ami-Foren (MTBR, Pinkbike, Vital, NSMB) sagen


----------



## joratrailbikers (19. Juli 2015)

Hier mal ein Beitrag in Sachen Testberichte zum Trance:

BIKE schreibt in Ausgabe 2/15 zum Trance Advanced 2 "In Sachen Geometrie und Sitzposition gehört es zu den Besten". Hinweis: Das Advanced 2 hat zwar einen Carbonrahmen aber mit gleicher Geometrie wie die Trance mit Alurahmen. Interessant ist auch, dass die montierte preisgünstige Rock Shox Sektor Gabel gut bewertet wird. Zitat: "Die Gabel spricht fein an und steckt auch den Downhill gut weg".
Fazit: "Das gute Handling macht die günstige Ausstattung vergessen". 116 Punkte - Sehr gut.

Tests sind das eine, ich habe folgende 27,5er auf der Freeride-Strecke in Willingen zur Probe gefahren, bevor ich mich entschieden habe:

u. a  Bergamont Trailster,  Ghost Kato FS 7, Giant Trance 1, Solid Magix und Centurion No Pogo 2000.27. Das sind alles gute Räder, aber schaut man sich mal die Rahmengewichte an und was man für sein Geld bekommt, ist das Giant Trance für mich erste Wahl, daher habe ich mir ein junges Trance 3 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit...

Ein Sonderfall ist noch das Solid Magix, fette Pikegabel drin und 175mm Federweg hinten, sehr geiles Enduro-Bike, steht daher etwas aus meiner Wertung. Für Leute die es gerne bergab krachen lassen sicher noch eine Steigerung zum Trance eher vergleichbar mit dem neuen Reign. Dafür wiegt es aber auch mehr.


----------



## Tenderoni (19. Juli 2015)

Habe bei meinem jetzt leider festgestellt das die Schweißnaht der Umwerferaufnahme gerissen ist.
Giant ist informiert, mal sehen was daraus wird. Werde berichten.


----------



## Ironass (19. Juli 2015)

Dann ist das Trance mit 160 Pike und 57er Debon Air die eierlegende Wollmilchsau


----------



## Erroll (19. Juli 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Dann ist das Trance mit 160 Pike und 57er Debon Air die eierlegende Wollmilchsau


Ist es auch. ;-) zum 57er dämpfer kann ich nichts sagen. Aber die 160er gabel verträgt das rad sehr gut.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

ich überlege einen 57er dämpfer mit 203mm einzubauen. 160mm vorne machen mir die winkel zu flach. da sind die 8mm die das heck bei einem 203mm dämpfer sicher nicht verkehrt. leider scheint es kaum noch 203mm dämpfer zu geben


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem jetzt leider festgestellt das die Schweißnaht der Umwerferaufnahme gerissen ist.
> Giant ist informiert, mal sehen was daraus wird. Werde berichten.


bist du ganz sicher, dass das ein riss ist? rein optisch könnte es auch ein kratzer sein. und dass die Schweißnaht so mitten in sich und nicht an der kontaktstelle zum sitzrohr oder der aufnahme reisst ist auch seltsam  auch die beiden etwas dickeren stellen ganz oben am "fehlerbild" sehen für mich eher nach kratzer als nach riss aus


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Das Tretlager wird halt mit dem längere Dämpfer auch höher.
Du könntest auch einen Winkelsteuersatz verweden.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

ich will durchaus auch dass es höher kommt. die Bodenfreiheit bei 160mm am heck ist im eingefederten zustand ja nicht die allergrößte. hab keine lust, dass mir das ding häufiger aufsetzt. da finde ich etwas höheres tretlager, zumal es nicht all zu viel ist, nicht verkehrt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Okay, okay.
Das lässt sich einrichten. 

Nimmst hinten mal eine offset Buchse (geht leider nur eine).
Vorne dann einen Steuersatz mit +1° oder +1,5°.

Aber wichtiger ist dein Fahrwerks-Setup. Straff, straff, straff. 


Würde es aber dennoch, ganz dem Trend entsprechend, long an low lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

das ist ja momentan alles nur ein gedankenspiel. den Gedanken mit der exzentrischen buchse hatte ich auch schon. aaaaber:
sitzen die dinger so stramm, dass sie sich nicht verdrehen? ich brauch ja 3mm mehr EBL. d.h. dass wenig fleisch an der (hier nur möglichen oberen) buchse oben ist und viel unten. rein mechanisch natürlich gut. aber ich hab die Befürchtung, dass sich die buchse unter dem druck dann irgendwann verdreht und auf dem kopf steht und ich 3mm weniger EBL habe statt 3mm mehr.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Das ist nicht nur dein Gedanke. Darum fahr ich auch keine. 
Nein, ich glaube, dass die Pressung schon stark genug ist, dass sich hier nichts verdreht. 
Fahr mal mit 3 mm weniger sag.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (20. Juli 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Das Tretlager wird halt mit dem längere Dämpfer auch höher.
> Du könntest auch einen Winkelsteuersatz verweden.



Kann man so nicht behaupten. Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers ist ja nicht länger (bei dem 200mm Dämpfer). Der Hub ist nur um 6mm länger. Wenn man also beide Dämpfer vergleicht (200x51 und 200x57) kommt das Tretlager im SAG sogar noch tiefer (vorausgesetzt, dass beide Dämpfer mit dem gleichen Prozentanteil an SAG gefahren werden).

Beim 203x57 sitzt man im SAG (30%) also auf fast gleicher Höhe als beim 200x51.
Verglecht den 200x51 mit dem 203x57 hat man bei 30%SAG nur 1mm Unterschied bei der Einbaulänge (186mm und 185mm)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Er will ja einen Dämpfer mit 203 mm Einbaulänge.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Beim 203x57 sitzt man im SAG (30%) also auf fast gleicher Höhe als beim 200x51.
> Verglecht den 200x51 mit dem 203x57 hat man bei 30%SAG nur 1mm Unterschied bei der Einbaulänge (186mm und 185mm)


das ist ja soweit alles richtig. aber wenn das ding voll einfedert, dann ist man mit dem 203mm immerhin 8mm höher, was so manchen bodenkontakt vermeiden kann. daher würde ich tendenziell dahin tendieren.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (20. Juli 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> das ist ja soweit alles richtig. aber wenn das ding voll einfedert, dann ist man mit dem 203mm immerhin 8mm höher, was so manchen bodenkontakt vermeiden kann. daher würde ich tendenziell dahin tendieren.



Ich kann dir gerade nicht ganz folgen. Wenn der Dämpfer voll eingefedert ist hat man das Szenario Einbaulänge - Hub.
Daher:
203 x 57: 203-57=146mm eye-to-eye
200 x 57: 200-57=143mm eye-to-eye
200 x 51: 200-51=149mm eye-to-eye

Will man also bei max. Einfederung möglichst viel Bodenfreiheit, müsste man eigentlich den 200x51er wählen, dort der eye-to-eye Abstand am größten ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich würd da ohnehin nicht viel Aufsehens drum machen sondern eben mehr an der Dämpferabstimmung arbeiten.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerade nicht ganz folgen. Wenn der Dämpfer voll eingefedert ist hat man das Szenario Einbaulänge - Hub.
> Daher:
> 203 x 57: 203-57=146mm eye-to-eye
> 200 x 57: 200-57=143mm eye-to-eye
> ...


wenn man nur 140mm fahren will, dann hast du recht. wenn man 160mm haben will, hat man die Wahl zw. 203 und 200 einbaulänge. und mit dem 203 komm ich eben 3mm e22 bzw. 8,2mm am tretlager höher im vergleich zum 200 mit 57


----------



## Mo(n)arch (20. Juli 2015)

Da haste recht. Ich sehe auch den 203mm Dämpfer besser, weil er eben nicht so weit einfedert. Einmal wegen dem Spiel des Reservoirs im Rahmen und einmal wegen der Kinematik.

2016er SX Trance:






Und mehr davon:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157655798129171/with/19457016579/https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157655798129171/with/19457016579/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

ein link zur gesamten trance pallette wurde auch vor kurzem schon gepostet 


ich weiß nicht was da neulich verlinkt wurde. aber die dinger sehen schon rattenscharf aus. schreiend und vermutlich kann man es nach einem halben jahr nicht mehr sehen. aber das, was ich auf den Bildern sehe, gefällt doch sehr 


edit lässt fragen:

haben die die contact Switch stütze neu überarbeitet? das was ich da am advanced sehe hat nix mehr mit der alten mit 100mm zu tun. weder vom hub noch von der ... Klemmung. sieht gut aus


----------



## hnx (20. Juli 2015)

Beim Advanced 1er kann man schwach werden. Ist schon bis auf Lenker/Vorbau auf den Punkt, wie ich einen Rahmen in der Federwegsklasse aufbauen würde.
Frage mich warum die Alu Rahmen alle die Setback Stütze haben, in Carbon aber selbst das Billigste nicht.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

naja, die gabel anders und die Laufräder.. und eine andere Schaltung... aber sonst


----------



## hnx (20. Juli 2015)

Bei den Laufrädern, ok, da kann ich mehr Maulweite und bessere Naben vorstellen, aber Gabel/Schaltung, da gehts zwar anders, aber imho nicht besser.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (20. Juli 2015)

An den Advanced ist wohl eine Reverb verbaut. Am SX ist immer noch die Contact mit dem Setback vorhanden...


----------



## hnx (20. Juli 2015)

Am Advanced ist eine neue Giant Stütze verbaut glaube ich, da a) der Reverb Schriftzugan der Staubdichtung fehlt b) die Stütze per Zug angesteuert wird und c) die Lasermarkierungen des festen Teils, die gleichen wie an der Contact SL sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Ja, das SX mit diesem Fahrwerk wär schon heiß. 

Aber der Unterschied vom Trance zum 2011er Reign ist einfach zu gering (10 mm Reach). Der nächste Modellwechsel ist dann 2018.


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> ...und c) die Lasermarkierungen des festen Teils, die gleichen wie an der Contact SL sind.


daran hab ich es auch festgemacht. das war der erste Indikator. bei genauerem hinsehen sieht man dann, dass die überwurfmutter eine andere ist als bei der reverb und auch die sattelklemmung anders aussieht


----------



## hnx (20. Juli 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ja, das SX mit diesem Fahrwerk wär schon heiß.
> 
> Aber der Unterschied vom Trance zum 2011er Reign ist einfach zu gering (10 mm Reach). Der nächste Modellwechsel ist dann 2018.


Die Jungs von Giant werden sicher über 650b und 29" geflucht haben, als Einzige in der Industrie, da konnten sie mal nicht 5 Jahre in Reihe die Geo unverändert lassen. 
Fast 1.800€ für Federelemente ist mir bissl dürr zum Testen, vielleicht kriegt der Örtliche mal welche rein, die ich mir dann ranschrauben kann. Außerdem würde ich gerne die neuen OPM Elemente von DT Swiss testen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Mit geht's nur um den Rahmen und den Dämpfer. Bei der Gabel käme dann ohnehin meine Kartusche rein. Der Rest an meinem Bike ist eh up to date. Morgen sollte die XT M8000 dran kommen.


----------



## hnx (20. Juli 2015)

Wer weiß, vielleicht gibts ja auch ein Trance-Rahmenset, beim Reign kommt ja was.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2015)

Rahmen gibt es ab und an im Bikemarkt, das Trance 1 gab es heuer zb im England. Aber da der EUR schwächer als das GBP ist, ist das eher nicht so interessant.


----------



## rmaurer (20. Juli 2015)

Das Advanced 1 2016 schaut schonmal megageil aus. Die schmalen Carbon Laufräder sind mit 21mm Maulweite aber nicht mehr "uptodate". Das 2016 SX erinnert mit der türkisen (?) Farbgebung ein wenig an ein Frauenmodell (das 2015er dafür gleich an Omas Badezimmer). Und ob das Fox Fahrwerk eine Verbesserung darstellt? Die neue 150mm Giant Stütze gefällt zumindest optisch schonmal sehr gut. Schade dass es keine Entwicklung in Richtung 27.5+ gibt dafür wären aber auch neue Hinterbauten und Laufräder erforderlich gewesen


----------



## hnx (20. Juli 2015)

Ich glaub das ist der gleiche Farbton wie beim 15er Remedy 9, der kommt richtig gut in echt und auch nicht besonders weiblich.


----------



## hnx (21. Juli 2015)

Jetzt auch offiziell
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bike-catalogue/series/off-road/8/


----------



## Ironass (21. Juli 2015)

Rahmensets?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (21. Juli 2015)

Rahmensets?


----------



## sharky (21. Juli 2015)

ich seh keine...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Juli 2015)

Doch, Rahmensets gibt's bei Reign und Trance

1500$ Trance Alu 
2800$ Reign Carbon

Besser Trance 3 kaufen, für 600$ mehr...


----------



## Erroll (21. Juli 2015)

Abwarten, ob das in Deutschland auch so sein wird. Früher gabs in den Staaten schon immer rahmensets zu kaufen. In Deutschland aber nicht. Vielleicht ist es ja diesmal anders.


----------



## paul-pro (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo allerseits!
Habe gestern den Antrieb meines Trance 2 LTD auf 1-fach umgerüstet, mit nem Race Face Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Habe auch die Kettenführung abmontiert. Denke mal mit dem Shadow + Schaltwerk und dem neuen Kettenblatt wird es keine Probleme geben bezüglich Kettenabwurf. Und falls doch, verbau ich noch eine Bionicon.
Aber was ich eigentlich mitteilen wollte: ich habe durch den Umbau 476 Gramm gespart. Wer Leichtbau unnötig findet, möge schweigen! Von den anderen erwarte ich schallenden Applaus 

Um den Gewichtsverlust wieder zunichte zu machen, habe ich mir eine Lev Integra gekauft und wollte diese heute verbauen. Saß sicher zwei Stunden dran und habe es nicht hingekriegt. Ich bekomme das Kabel einfach nicht am Tretlager vorbei... Hat jemand von euch hilfreiche Tipps?? Oder muss man da einfach durch? Habe viel rumgefriemelt und dann irgendwann frustriert aufgegeben.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Juli 2015)

tretlager ausbauen wird helfen ; )


----------



## paul-pro (23. Juli 2015)

Das will ich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden. Ist doch ein pressfit oder? Das kann man danach ggf. nicht mehr verwenden. Außerdem hab ich kein Werkzeug um das wieder einzupressen, oder muss man das nicht?


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Juli 2015)

o.k werkzeug zum ein und auspressen brauchst schon verweden konnte ich bis jetzt jedes lager wieder 

lg


----------



## paul-pro (23. Juli 2015)

Hmm... Gibt's denn einen Tipp, der das Ausbauen des Tretlagers ausschließt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (23. Juli 2015)

Ich bin jetzt zweimal beim Einbau einer Stealth wie folgt erfolgreich gewesen. 3 Meter  Stickgarn oder dickes Nähgarn. An einem Ende eine kleine Unterlegscheibe oder Mutter verknoten. Jetzt mit starkem Magneten durchführen. Bevorzugt Aquariumsmagnet, da sehr stark und gepolstert. Schnur durch und dann mit Leitung zurück. Langsam und mit Geduld.


----------



## bummel42 (23. Juli 2015)

paul-pro schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> Habe gestern den Antrieb meines Trance 2 LTD auf 1-fach umgerüstet, mit nem Race Face Narrow Wide Kettenblatt. Habe auch die Kettenführung abmontiert. Denke mal mit dem Shadow + Schaltwerk und dem neuen Kettenblatt wird es keine Probleme geben bezüglich Kettenabwurf. Und falls doch, verbau ich noch eine Bionicon.
> Aber was ich eigentlich mitteilen wollte: ich habe durch den Umbau 476 Gramm gespart. Wer Leichtbau unnötig findet, möge schweigen! Von den anderen erwarte ich schallenden Applaus
> 
> Um den Gewichtsverlust wieder zunichte zu machen, habe ich mir eine Lev Integra gekauft und wollte diese heute verbauen. Saß sicher zwei Stunden dran und habe es nicht hingekriegt. Ich bekomme das Kabel einfach nicht am Tretlager vorbei... Hat jemand von euch hilfreiche Tipps?? Oder muss man da einfach durch? Habe viel rumgefriemelt und dann irgendwann frustriert aufgegeben.


Ist der Eingang der Leitung nicht auf der Rückseite des Sattelrohres. Ist jedenfalls beim Reign so. Um das Tretlager herum sollte kein Platz sein.


----------



## fucx (23. Juli 2015)

Kauf dir einfach eine Kabel-Einziehspirale. Gibts in jedem Baumarkt in der Elektroabteilung für paar Euros. Damit klappts wunderbar.


----------



## Lutsch (23. Juli 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Bei meinem 2014er waren vorn wie hinten 180er drauf
> 
> Heute ist dann auch schon der neue Dämpfer gekommen. Bin mal gespannt was er so kann


 Und was kannst du so berichten? Welcher Dämpfer war vorher drin?


----------



## Ironass (23. Juli 2015)

Trance und Stützenleitung am Tretlager vorbei klappt super


----------



## sharky (23. Juli 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zweimal beim Einbau einer Stealth wie folgt erfolgreich gewesen. 3 Meter  Stickgarn oder dickes Nähgarn. An einem Ende eine kleine Unterlegscheibe oder Mutter verknoten. Jetzt mit starkem Magneten durchführen. Bevorzugt Aquariumsmagnet, da sehr stark und gepolstert. Schnur durch und dann mit Leitung zurück. Langsam und mit Geduld.


ich hab einfach eine lagerschale raus gekloppt und die leitung ganz entspannt durchgeführt. dauert in summer sicher weniger lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (24. Juli 2015)

Folgendes Problem : Meine Frau hat an ihrem Alutech Fanes einen Rt3Dämpfer. Soll der nicht drei Hebelstellungen haben? 
Der rastet nur auf Schildkröte und Karnickel ein.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Juli 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Folgendes Problem : Meine Frau hat an ihrem Alutech Fanes einen Rt3Dämpfer. Soll der nicht drei Hebelstellungen haben?
> Der rastet nur auf Schildkröte und Karnickel ein.


und oben nicht ?


----------



## hnx (24. Juli 2015)

Außer "ja, der sollte 3 Positionen links, unten, rechts haben" fällt mir nichts ein. Man muss bei manchen M wohl sehr genau den Hebel führen, sonst springt er über eine Rasterung.


----------



## rmaurer (25. Juli 2015)

Frage an alle die den Monarch Plus DebonAir fahren (z.b. Trance SX 2015/Reign 1): Waren bei eurem Dämpfer vom Werk aus auch Volumen Spacer in der Luftkammer drinnen? (so wie am Bild)

wenn ja wieviele?
mir ist der Dämpfer doch etwas zu progressiv


----------



## Erroll (25. Juli 2015)

Keine Spacer bei mir von Werk aus. Ich habe nachträglich 2 nachgerüstet.


----------



## hnx (25. Juli 2015)

0 ab Werk bei mir. Habe von 0-6 Ringe getestet und bin am Ende bei 3-4 Ringen hängengeblieben (95kg fahrfertig).


----------



## Lutsch (25. Juli 2015)

Wäre nett, wenn die Monarch+ Debonair fahrer noch mal kurz eure Erfahrungen im positivem und negativem (sowie Sag, Luftkammerringe, Federwegnutzung, 200x51 oder 200x57,...)schildern würden. Bevor ich die nicht geringe Summe für einen neuen Dämpfer in die Hand nehme, suche ich nach Infos, da ich auch einiges negatives gelesen habe (Federweg wird nicht genutzt, steht tief im Sag,...).


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2015)

Ich hab den Plus im Trance SX denke aber mittlerweile dass der normale Monarch Debonair (ohne Plus) eventuell besser ins Trance passt. Der Plus scheint ja mehr auf Downhilleinsatz hin optimiert zu sein. Bzgl. 51 oder 57mm Hub haben mir damals die Leute am Giant Stand gesagt dass sie das selber ausprobiert haben und beim 57mm Hub Dämpfer der Hinterbau beim bergauffahren "wegsackt". Klar jemand der gerade 350€ in einen neuen Dämpfer investiert hat wird hier nicht so sachlich bleiben können und vielleicht anders urteilen ist deswegen schwierig hier halbwegs objektive Meinungen zu bekommen


----------



## hnx (26. Juli 2015)

Der M+ hat keine Nachteile dem M gegenüber, Vorteil ist, dass sich die Dämpfung länger gleich anfühlt. 
Die Frage ist aus meiner Sicht eher Debon air/kein Debon air, weil der Dämpfer mit der großen Positivkammer doch sehr linear ist. Also entweder die Kammer mit Spacern füllen und/oder mehr Druck fahren oder einen Dämpfer mit anderer Charakteristik.
Mit 200*57 habe ich keine eigene Erfahrungen, bei pinkbike finden es die Leute gut, Giant nicht. Da der Hinterbau auf 50er Hub optimiert ist würde ich tendenziell bei Giant liegen.

Ich fahre den M+ im SX bei 95kg fahrbereit mit 270-290psi und 4 Ringen. Genutzt werden ca. 49-50mm Hub, schwer genau zu sagen, weil der Ring oft verrutscht.

Würde mir die Mehrkosten des M+ sparen und einen M kaufen. Bei regelmäßigen langen Abfahrten jenseits der 1000hm sieht das wahrscheinlich anders aus.


----------



## holk (26. Juli 2015)

fucx schrieb:


> Kauf dir einfach eine Kabel-Einziehspirale. Gibts in jedem Baumarkt in der Elektroabteilung für paar Euros. Damit klappts wunderbar.


Ich habs mit nem Schaltzug gemacht, den ich noch rumliegen hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (26. Juli 2015)

Harmoniert den ne Pike 160 dann mit dem 200x51?


----------



## Erroll (26. Juli 2015)

Ziemlich gut sogar. Beim trance sx gehts ja auch. ;-)


----------



## Lutsch (26. Juli 2015)

@hnx
An was für ein Dämpfer hast du denn sonst noch gedacht, hinsichtlich anderer Kennlinie?


----------



## hnx (26. Juli 2015)

M/M+ ohne debon air, irgendwas von CC wenns reinpasst (dbair hätte ich so meine Bedenken bei den Abmessungen des piggy). Als Fan von DT Swiss Federelementen eventuell einen X313/M212. Bin aber keinen davon im Trance gefahren, daher wärs ein Experiment. Der M+ Debon air mit Ringen läuft aber astrein.


----------



## Ironass (27. Juli 2015)

Also Pike 160 mit M+DB 200x51 als perfekte Kombi oder was destilliere ich hier heraus?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Juli 2015)

HI, ich suche eine 1.25" Vorbau in 35-45mm länge, falls jemand was hat bitte melden.


----------



## rmaurer (28. Juli 2015)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> HI, ich suche eine 1.25" Vorbau in 35-45mm länge, falls jemand was hat bitte melden.


Suchfunktion bikemarkt?
eBay Kleinanzeigen? 

(Leute die etwas zu verkaufen haben teilen das meistens von sich aus mit!)


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Juli 2015)

Hätte ja sein können! Ich habe schon überall nachgeschaut.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (30. Juli 2015)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, der Reverse Base 1.25" in 40mm ist ab Mitte September wieder lieferbar laut Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand das Maß für die Dämpferbuchsen nennen? Hab gerade keinen Messschieber zur Hand 
SuFu spuckt was von 22,2x8 aus - kann das wer bestätigen?
Danke!

_*Edit:*_ Konnte einen Messschieber auftreiben - Buchsenmaß oben 22,2x8 passt
Unten gibt's weder Gleitlager noch Buchsen, wusste ich bis dato auch nicht
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich noch das Einbaumaß des Steuersatzes ermittelt - oben ZS44, unten ZS56


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

HILFE!!!

Ich wollte gerade am Trance SX die Magura Storm 180mm hinten statt der Sram Centerline 170mm Scheibe montieren. Laut dem SRAM Chart müsste der Adapter mit dem der Bremssattel in Kombination mit der Centerline 180mm Scheibe an der Pike vorne montiert wurde auch hinten für 180mm Scheiben passen (beides PM 160, der Adapter müsste ein "20P"). Da vorne eh eine 200mm Scheibe kommt habe ich Adapter und Schrauben 1:1 abmontiert um den Bremssattel hinten damit zu montieren. DAS PASST ABER NICHT!!

Der Bremssattel ist an der "Leitungsabgang/Vorderseite" ca. 1mm zu niedrig und generell etwas zu weit "innen" d.h. ich bekomme die Scheibe weder im Sattelspalt schön zentriert noch passt sie von der Höhe her wirklich gut durch den Sattel. In beiden Richtungen fehlen ca. 0,5 - 1mm. Das mit der Höhe könnte ich mit Unterlegscheiben noch ausgleichen aber in der Breite steh ich komplett an (Postmount - wozu war der Standard nochmal gut?).

    

edit: Habe jetzt mal testweise die 180mm centerline Scheibe statt der Magura montiert, da sie minimal kleiner (<1mm) im Durchmesser ist passt sie grade so durch den Sattel ohne Schleifgeräusche. Aber irgendwas kann da trotzdem nicht stimmen da sollten doch mindestens 1-2mm Luft zur Brücke nach oben sein. Was ist da los??

edit2: Ok mein "20mm Post" Adapter hat irgendwie komische Abmaße: 14,5mm vorne, 9,5mm hinten. Laut SRAM Chart sollte doch für vorne/hinten jeweils derselbe Adapter benötigt werden wenn man auf einem PM 160 einen Bremssattel für 180mm Scheiben montieren will ???


----------



## xlacherx (3. August 2015)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn die Monarch+ Debonair fahrer noch mal kurz eure Erfahrungen im positivem und negativem (sowie Sag, Luftkammerringe, Federwegnutzung, 200x51 oder 200x57,...)schildern würden. Bevor ich die nicht geringe Summe für einen neuen Dämpfer in die Hand nehme, suche ich nach Infos, da ich auch einiges negatives gelesen habe (Federweg wird nicht genutzt, steht tief im Sag,...).


So, 
Da ich jetzt wieder auf deutschem Boden bin, kann ich meine bisherige Erfahrung damit ja bekannt geben ;-) 
Seit Anfang des Jahres fahre ich ja ne pike dpa 160mm (aktuell mit zwei token) 
Hat jetzt eine schöne Kennlinie und spricht auch sauber an. 
Ging mit dem fox Dämpfer auch, seit ich aber den M+ drin habe, ist mir sofort aufgefallen, dass der hinterbau jetzt deutlich besser zur pike passt. 
Die federweg Nutzung kann man ja mit den ringen anpassen, was wirklich leicht ist! 
Damit werde ich früher oder später noch etwas rum testen. Aktuell fahr ich glaub 3 ringe in der großen Kammer und 1-2 in der kleinen. Somit habe ich eine ziemlich gleiche Kennlinie bei der pike und dem Dämpfer. 
Den lockout nutze ich seit ich den Dämpfer habe fast gar nicht mehr, da er in der mittleren Position relativ wenig wippt. 

Also alles in allem gefällt er mir sehr gut! Vor allem habe ich ihn (ich kenn die aktuellen Preise nicht) für unter 400€ bekommen. Dazu noch 19€ für Buchsen und 10€ für Ringe. 

Mfg


----------



## hnx (3. August 2015)

@rmaurer Ich DENKE, dass für PM6 auf 180er Scheibe hinten dieser Adapter montiert werden soll: https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...adapter-20S-Spacer-Set-fuer-PM-auf-PM-p35691/


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> @rmaurer Ich DENKE, dass für PM6 auf 180er Scheibe hinten dieser Adapter montiert werden soll: https://www.bike-components.de/de/A...adapter-20S-Spacer-Set-fuer-PM-auf-PM-p35691/


den kenn ich aber da stand: "Aufnahme an Gabel bzw. Rahmen und Postmount-Bremsen, passend für eine 180-mm-Bremsscheibe vorne oder 160 mm hinten." Also nix von 180mm hinten. Das hatte mich abgeschreckt!

wieso passt der Adapter von der Pike nicht die hat doch genauso wie der Rahmen eine PM160 Aufnahme. Fährt irgendjemand hier Avid Bremsen mit 180mm Scheiben am Trance hinten?


----------



## xlacherx (3. August 2015)

Ich fahr shimano. Aber ebenfalls 180mm. Ist der gleiche Adapter, die vorne(wenn man 180mm Fähren möchte)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> den kenn ich aber da stand: "Aufnahme an Gabel bzw. Rahmen und Postmount-Bremsen, passend für eine 180-mm-Bremsscheibe vorne oder 160 mm hinten." Also nix von 180mm hinten. Das hatte mich abgeschreckt!
> 
> wieso passt der Adapter von der Pike nicht die hat doch genauso wie der Rahmen eine PM160 Aufnahme. Fährt irgendjemand hier Avid Bremsen mit 180mm Scheiben am Trance hinten?


pack eine u scheibe zwischen bremssattel und adapter. fertig.
ungünstige fertigungstoleranzen (pm aufnahme rahmen, adapter, bremsscheibe, nabenkörper) können eben zu so einem resultat führen. grundsätzlich sollte alles richtig sein wie du vorgegangen bist.


----------



## hnx (3. August 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> den kenn ich aber da stand: "Aufnahme an Gabel bzw. Rahmen und Postmount-Bremsen, passend für eine 180-mm-Bremsscheibe vorne oder 160 mm hinten." Also nix von 180mm hinten. Das hatte mich abgeschreckt!
> 
> wieso passt der Adapter von der Pike nicht die hat doch genauso wie der Rahmen eine PM160 Aufnahme. Fährt irgendjemand hier Avid Bremsen mit 180mm Scheiben am Trance hinten?


Der +10S ist für 170mm an PM6 Hinterbau. Das ist ja die Standardausführung am SX. Daher gehe ich davon aus, dass du für eine 180mm Scheibe den +20S brauchst.


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

Also bei mir ist das vordere Loch der Postmountaufnahme am Hinterbau viel näher bei der Scheibe als das hintere. Daher kann ich auch den Bremssattel nicht mittig zentrieren. Eine 200mm Scheibe hätte weniger als 0,5mm Abstand oder würde gar berühren! Produktionsfehler?








vielleicht kann mal jemand der eine 180er Scheibe hinten fährt nachsehen wieviel Abstand da zum vorderen Postmountloch ist?


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist das vordere Loch der Postmountaufnahme am Hinterbau viel näher bei der Scheibe als das hintere. Daher kann ich auch den Bremssattel nicht mittig zentrieren. Eine 200mm Scheibe hätte weniger als 1mm Abstand oder würde gar berühren! Produktionsfehler?
> Anhang anzeigen 409459


könnte tatsächlich schief angeschweißt sein die pm aufnahme. 1mm mehr richtung rohrmitte würde auch die höhe nach oben verbessern. geh zum händler damit!


----------



## xlacherx (3. August 2015)

Also ich bin hinten auch schon eine 203er Scheibe gefahren. ( Shimano Zee) Probleme hatte ich nicht. der Rahmen ist ja eh immer der gleiche. Shimano hat aber auch Langlöcher am Bremssattel


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> könnte tatsächlich schief angeschweißt sein die pm aufnahme. 1mm mehr richtung rohrmitte würde auch die höhe nach oben verbessern. geh zum händler damit!


Ok danke. Ich hab gerade angerufen und werde morgen hinfahren. Mach ja sonst eigentlich alles selber denn vom Händler kann man heutzutage nicht viel erwarten. Außer 2 Wochen Wartezeit für eine dann doch schlampig ausgeführte 15 Min. Reparatur. Aber wer Giant kauft bekommt eben auch nur "Giant Service". Bei dem Image und der Qualitätsanmutung wundert es mich nicht dass immer mehr Leute bei Canyon&Co einkaufen...


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ok danke. Ich hab gerade angerufen und werde morgen hinfahren. Mach ja sonst eigentlich alles selber denn vom Händler kann man heutzutage nicht viel erwarten. Außer 2 Wochen Wartezeit für eine dann doch schlampig ausgeführte 15 Min. Reparatur. Aber wer Giant kauft bekommt eben auch nur "Giant Service". Bei dem Image und der Qualitätsanmutung wundert es mich nicht dass immer mehr Leute bei Canyon&Co einkaufen...


kann dir bei jedem hersteller passieren. sind ja auch nur mm oder weniger abweichung, die hier zu tragen kommen. 
am einfachsten wärs wahrscheinlich die langlochverstellung der shimano bremse ein wenig nachzuarbeiten. damit bleibt der rahmen wie er ist.
oder du bleibst bei der kleineren bremsscheibe...
vom händler darfst dir nicht zu viel erwarten, außer entsprechenden support deiner ansprüche ggü giant, damit die prüfung und austausch schnellstmöglich erfolgen.


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> kann dir bei jedem hersteller passieren. sind ja auch nur mm oder weniger abweichung, die hier zu tragen kommen.
> am einfachsten wärs wahrscheinlich die langlochverstellung der shimano bremse ein wenig nachzuarbeiten. damit bleibt der rahmen wie er ist.
> oder du bleibst bei der kleineren bremsscheibe...
> vom händler darfst dir nicht zu viel erwarten, außer entsprechenden support deiner ansprüche ggü giant, damit die prüfung und austausch schnellstmöglich erfolgen.



Ja natürlich kann das passieren. Aber auffallen sollte es beim QC. Wenn es den einen gibt. Wer heute noch im Fachhandel ein Fahrrad kauft ist ja der Trottel vom Dienst. Da bekommst du ein schlampig vormontiertes Rad zu einem dafür deutlich höheren Preis. Und wofür? Wenn was ist kannst du eh erst wieder selber Hand anlegen. Canyon oder Radon könnten sich sowas nie im Leben leisten denn sie wissen - wenn da nur eine Bremsscheibe schleift schickt der Kunde das Rad auf deren Kosten eiskalt wieder zurück!


----------



## xlacherx (3. August 2015)

tja... dann solltest du aber nicht Giant die Schuld zu schieben sondern deinem Händler, wenn der die Räder nicht richtig zusammen baut! 

und das mit deinem Problem habe ich bisher noch nie gehört... also kommt das wohl sehr selten vor..


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> tja... dann solltest du aber nicht Giant die Schuld zu schieben sondern deinem Händler, wenn der die Räder nicht richtig zusammen baut!
> 
> und das mit deinem Problem habe ich bisher noch nie gehört... also kommt das wohl sehr selten vor..


Ok stimmt. Es wäre auch unzulässig aus dem einen Fall jetzt auf die Qualität vieler tausend Räder zu schließen. Ich bin dennoch frustriert dass ich mich nicht direkt an Giant wenden kann sondern über den Händler gehen muss (der war übrigens sehr darüber erstaunt dass hinten eine 170mm Scheibe montiert war... )

Wenn sich das Rad nicht so geil fahren würde hätte ich mir längst ein Canyon oder Radon gekauft. Bodo, ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (3. August 2015)

Meine Frau hat ja das Alutech Fanes.  Auch geil. Aber schwerer


----------



## Ironass (3. August 2015)

Soll der Bodo dir denn ein Slide oder Swoop maßschneidern?


----------



## sharky (3. August 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich bin dennoch frustriert dass ich mich nicht direkt an Giant wenden kann sondern über den Händler gehen muss
> 
> Wenn sich das Rad nicht so geil fahren würde hätte ich mir längst ein Canyon oder Radon gekauft. Bodo, ich komme!


die logik verstehe ich nicht. bei beiden genannten musst du das ding einschicken, während du es bei giant vor ort abgeben kannst. über den canyon service liest man auch mehr schlechtes als rechtes. deutlich mehr schlechtes. und die wartezeiten sind auch nicht ohne. welche verbesserung würdest du beim service hier sehen?


----------



## hnx (3. August 2015)

Du entkommst Giant eh nicht @rmaurer, wenn man sich mal anguckt für wen die alles Rahmen bauen.


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> die logik verstehe ich nicht. bei beiden genannten musst du das ding einschicken, während du es bei giant vor ort abgeben kannst. über den canyon service liest man auch mehr schlechtes als rechtes. deutlich mehr schlechtes. und die wartezeiten sind auch nicht ohne. welche verbesserung würdest du beim service hier sehen?



Naja bei Canyon mach ich 2 Photos und schick sie ihnen zu. Serviceanfrage erledigt.
Bei Giant muss ich zum Händler fahren, der wird ein paar Photos machen irgendwann zu Giant schicken und ich werde auf seine Rückmeldung warten während er auf Rückmeldung von Giant wartet. Und das kann dauern. Nein ich werde dann nicht mit dem Anwalt kommen wie es andere ja gerne tun 

Ich denke jeder der schon einmal das Glück hatte eine defekte absenkbare Stütze direkt zum Hersteller schicken zu dürfen ohne über den Händler zu gehen weiss wieviel Arbeit, Zeit und Nerven er sich da erspart hat.


----------



## rmaurer (3. August 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Du entkommst Giant eh nicht @rmaurer, wenn man sich mal anguckt für wen die alles Rahmen bauen.


Soweit ich weiss fertigen sie die Trek Rahmen. Aber Canyon? Wär mal echt interessant zu wissen für wen die beiden Großen Giant / Merida aller die Rahmen fertigen.


----------



## sharky (3. August 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Naja bei Canyon mach ich 2 Photos und schick sie ihnen zu. Serviceanfrage erledigt.
> Bei Giant muss ich zum Händler fahren, der wird ein paar Photos machen irgendwann zu Giant schicken und ich werde auf seine Rückmeldung warten während er auf Rückmeldung von Giant wartet


glücklicher zufall bei canyon und schlechter giant händler. ich kenn das eher andersrum. wenn dein händler so rumzuckelt, wechseln. normal ist das nicht. wartezeiten bei kpl rahmentausch in der hochsaison - ok. aber da greift kein hersteller mal eben ins regal hinter sich 

und wie du schon sagtest... geiler fahren tun sich die giants einfach


----------



## paul-pro (4. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen!
Fährt irgendwer von euch den Spank Spike Vorbau am Trance?
Habe ihn mir bestellt und muss zugeben, dass sich meine Kenntnisse bezüglich der ganzen Standards (oder gibt's da doch nicht so viele?!) in Grenzen halten...
Ich fange einfach mal an:
Habe den alten Vorbau abmontiert und er war auf eine Reduzierhülse montiert. Die habe ich runtergenommen, da der Spank Vorbau ohne Hülse drauf passt.
Die Ahead Kappe passt allerdings nicht auf den Gabelschaft, sondern nur auf den Vorbau. Außerdem brauche ich glaube ich mehr Spacer, da nun eine Lücke entstanden ist zwischen Gabelschaft und Ahead-Kappe.
Wie habt ihr das Problem gelöst? (Diejenigen, die entweder dasselbe Problem hatten, oder denselben Vorbau)
Ich versuche gleich mal noch ein Foto zu machen, damits etwas verständlicher wird.
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab!!!


----------



## xlacherx (4. August 2015)

Laut deinem Bild hast du das Trance 2 von 2015. Da sollte deine besteller Vorbau problemlos (ohne Hülse ) passen. 

Die Hülst ist wohl da, da Giant einen "alten" OD2 Vorbau verbaut hat ( 1 1/4" statt 1 1/8")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (4. August 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!
Hatte zu früh abgeschickt, daher kam deine Antwort bevor ich fertig war 
Hätte denn ein neuer Vorbau verbaut sein müssen?!


----------



## paul-pro (4. August 2015)




----------



## xlacherx (4. August 2015)

Ne, das sind halt noch Vorbauten von giant, die einen anderen Standart haben. Daher die Hülse. 

Sind das aktuelle Bilder? Wenn ja, brauchst du entweder noch n paar Spacer, und du kürzt den Gabelschaft. So geht das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## paul-pro (4. August 2015)

Ja, sind aktuelle Bilder.
Spacer alleine müssten reichen oder? Haue dann noch einen übern Vorbau und dann ist gut, oder nicht?
Ggf. nach der Saison dann Schaft kürzen.
Wenn ich neue Spacer besorge brauche ich welche Größe? 
1 1/8 nehme ich an?!


----------



## xlacherx (4. August 2015)

jap spacer für 1 1/8 ". Hat normal auch jede Fahrradwerkstatt rumliegen. 

Klar reicht das, wenn du oben einen drüber machst. Du musst halt den Steuersatz spielfrei bekommen. Die schönere lösung ist halt immer, wenn der Schaft nur so lang ist, wie man ihn benötigt.


----------



## paul-pro (4. August 2015)

Das ist wohl wahr!! So ein Spacerturm sieht schon irgendwie dämlich aus 
Habe mich jetzt allerdings doch gegen den Vorbau entschieden. Will mich mal nach einem schlichten schwarzen umschauen. Der Megaforce wär ja was, wenn er nur nicht so teuer wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (4. August 2015)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem jetzt leider festgestellt das die Schweißnaht der Umwerferaufnahme gerissen ist.
> Giant ist informiert, mal sehen was daraus wird. Werde berichten.


Muss mich kurz selbst zitieren (Sorry):
Bei mir gibt es einen neuen Rahmen, den vom Trance 1. Abwicklung über den Händler ging relativ problemlos innerhalb 10 Tagen. Er hat Bilder gemacht, die zu Giant geschickt und die haben dann ohne den alten Rahmen gesehen zu haben den Ersatzrahmen geschickt. Klasse Service wie ich finde.


----------



## hnx (4. August 2015)

@paul-pro du brauchst so viel Höhe durch Spacer, dass die Ahead-Kappe nicht mehr auf dem Gabelschaft aufliegen kann, wenn du die Schraube anziehst. Dabei bedenken, dass die meisten Ahead-Kappen auf der Innenseite einen Bauch haben.


----------



## paul-pro (4. August 2015)

@hnx ok, damit kann ich was anfangen! Vielen Dank mal wieder


----------



## sharky (4. August 2015)

ist der silberne in silber 1er gepulvert? oder gestrahlt und ggf. noch klar lackiert?


----------



## hnx (4. August 2015)

Das Silberne ist schon eine Farbe also nicht "roh" mit klarem Schutzlack. Ob gepulvert, ka. Woran erkennt man welche Methode zum Aufbringen der Farbe verwendet wurde?


----------



## Ironass (4. August 2015)

Ist der Shimano D02S der richtige Belag für die Zee?


----------



## xlacherx (4. August 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ist der Shimano D02S der richtige Belag für die Zee?


Ich hab die h03c drin. Das sind die sinterbeläge mit den Kühlrippen


----------



## Tenderoni (4. August 2015)

@hnx :
Mann sieht wohl teilweise noch die Polierspuren, scheint also nur klarlackiert. Kann das im Moment leider selbst nicht checken, da ich im Urlaub bin. Mein Händler hatte mich nur angerufen und mir mitgeteilt das der Rahmen getauscht wurde.
Wird dann übrigens verkauft(Größe L), falls jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt der eventl. den Rahmen in dieser "Farbe" möchte der kann sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## hnx (4. August 2015)

Echt jetzt? Mir kam die Farbe zu gleichmäßig vor für nur poliert+Klarlack. Bin da aber kein Experte drin. 
---
Hat mittlerweile schon wer ein "Fangnetz" o.ä. für den bekannten Steinfänger am Hinterbau gebastelt/getestet?


----------



## Ironass (5. August 2015)

Welchen Druck fahrt ihr in der Fox 140? Ich habe die Performance und wiege 95kg feddich. Die Tabelle gibt 105 Psi an. Irgendwie kommt mir die Gabel da zu schaukelig vor.  Oder aber meine Pumpe spinnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (6. August 2015)

ist doch ganz einfach.... wenns zu weich ist, kommt halt mehr luft rein ;-) Ob das Mano jetzt 95 oder 130psi  anzeigt, ist doch egal.

Ich fahr in meiner Pike z.B. deutlich weniger wie in der Tabelle steht


----------



## sharky (6. August 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Mir kam die Farbe zu gleichmäßig vor für nur poliert+Klarlack. Bin da aber kein Experte drin.


also gebürstet und klar gepulvert ist das definitiv nicht. die Oberfläche ist für gebürstet viel zu gleichmäßig und bzgl. der oberflächenbeschaffenheit anders als gebürstet. wenn es wirklich nicht lackiert ist, dann tippe ich sehr auf gestrahlt. das würde zu dem leichen "Metallic-Look" eher passen als gebürstet


----------



## Tenderoni (6. August 2015)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder, sieht aber nach einer matten, durchsichtigen letzten Beschichtung aus.


----------



## sharky (7. August 2015)

danke @Tenderoni  
die bilder sind besser als die von giant  ok, ich nehm alles zurück. das sind bürstspuren. auf den offiziellen bildern kam das ganz anders rüber. kannst du den rahmen mal auf die waage legen? wenn ich das so sehe geistert mir ein projekt durch den kopf


----------



## paul-pro (7. August 2015)

@Tenderoni :
Das Gewicht würde mich auch sehr interessieren!!! Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
Oder hat jemand genaue (!!!) Gewichtsangaben vom Trance-Alurahmen?


----------



## hnx (7. August 2015)

Wenn du genaue Angaben willst, dann wirst du nicht drumherum kommen deinen Rahmen zu wiegen, denn Toleranzen von +/-5% gelten mehr als Regel denn Ausnahme, bei 3000gr immerhin 150gr. Reifenhersteller Schwalbe siehts da noch weniger eng, da könnens auch mal jenseits der 10% sein.


----------



## paul-pro (7. August 2015)

Ja, da hast du Recht.
Wenn das so ist, reichen mir Angaben von jemand anderem 
Nur halt mit einer anständigen Waage und nicht Personenwaage oder sowas ungenauem


----------



## sigma66 (7. August 2015)

Giant Trance 1.5 Ltd  2016:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giant-Trance-1-5-LTD-2016-Mountain-Bike-27-5-/161786391041
...und ein Trance 2 Ltd wird es wohl auch wieder geben:
http://www.frbikes.cz/a/2565_giant-trance-2016.html

Hat jemand Infos zur Innenbreite der PXC 2 -Felgen?


----------



## Tenderoni (7. August 2015)

Eine "anständige" Waage habe ich auch nicht nur eine Kofferwaage und die zeigt 2.72kg an. Größe L, mit 12x142mm Ausfallenden+Steckachse und eingepressten Steuersatzschalen. Auf der Küchenwaage schwankt es zwischen 2.75kg und 2.85kg, das ich den Rahmen nicht ausbalanciert abgestellt bekomme.
 
Das Schaltauge hat zum Vorgänger auch noch eine extra Schraube zur Sicherung bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (7. August 2015)

@Tenderoni Cool  Da kann man sich ja in etwa ein Bild vom Gewicht machen! Danke


----------



## xlacherx (7. August 2015)

sigma66 schrieb:


> Giant Trance 1.5 Ltd  2016:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Giant-Trance-1-5-LTD-2016-Mountain-Bike-27-5-/161786391041
> ...und ein Trance 2 Ltd wird es wohl auch wieder geben:
> http://www.frbikes.cz/a/2565_giant-trance-2016.html
> ...


Ich will den schwarzen Rahmen haben


----------



## hnx (7. August 2015)

@sigma66 ich glaube 19mm Maulweite.

Das 1,5 Ltd für 2800€ mit voller XT Ausstattung, Fox Performance Federelementen und Variostütze sieht ganz spannend aus. Einzig der LRS, der passt nicht zu den Fähigkeiten des Bikes.


----------



## sigma66 (7. August 2015)

Das war das, was ich bisher auch gefunden hatte. Schade, hätte mir für 2016 dem Trend entsprechend etwas breitere Felgen gewünscht.
Na ja, mal schauen, was dann tatsächlich in DE in den Handel kommt.


----------



## sharky (8. August 2015)

Ich habe sowohl den alu als auch den advanced in der gewichtsdatenbank drin. allerdings die Vorjahresmodelle. wurde also nicht leichter. 

das mit der 2. schraube am schaltauge ist natürlich gut


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. August 2015)

Ich hätte eine 140mm Fox Float mit 300 km günstig abzugeben, aus einem Trance 2 2014. Bitte pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (13. August 2015)

in neu hat sie 250€ gebracht... ist deine gebraucht? viel erfolg...


----------



## xlacherx (13. August 2015)

'Ich hätte auch eine  Frisch vom Service ;-) 
Aber ich glaub der Markt dafür ist recht klein, da ja keiner so nen komischen Schaft haben will 

Ich spiel eher mit dem Gedanken mir n Hartail für den Alltag aufzubauen. Also mit den Teilen aus dem Keller. 

Hat wer günstig nen 650B Hartailrahmen rumliegen?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (13. August 2015)

Danke, ja gebraucht. 150€ würden mir reichen?


----------



## Ironass (13. August 2015)

Ich hab ne Performance neu für 180 gekauft.  Ohne Od2.


----------



## Lutsch (14. August 2015)

180€ neu ist nicht schlecht. Hier aus dem Bikemarkt?


----------



## Ironass (14. August 2015)

Bei einem Händler bei Ebay.


----------



## bmqh (19. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> macht keine wissenschaft drauß. wenn man auf 12mm achse umbauen will, einfach die beiden ausfaller beim giant händler kaufen und einbauen. die passende achse gleich dazu. neben der original giant, die von DT ist und sehr gut funktioniert, passt auch die von reverse. die knackt, zumindest bei mir, aber gern mal. daher: original vorziehen. die nabe hat dann 142x12. einbauen. spaß haben.



Mein Händler hat Schwierigkeiten die originale Steckachse zu bekommen. Weiß jemand ob die Achse von DT identisch ist zur Giant-Achse oder ob sie für Giant was eigenes produzieren? Und welche wäre dann die richtige, E-Thu oder X-12?

Grüße


----------



## sharky (20. August 2015)

X12 wäre die richtige. ob sich die DT original und die DT-giant unterscheiden kann ich dir nicht sagen. möglicher weise sind die gewindesteigungen anders. das ist aber reine Spekulation. wie gesagt, es geht auch eine von reverse components.


----------



## rmaurer (20. August 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> X12 wäre die richtige. ob sich die DT original und die DT-giant unterscheiden kann ich dir nicht sagen. möglicher weise sind die gewindesteigungen anders. das ist aber reine Spekulation. wie gesagt, es geht auch eine von reverse components.


Also die DT X12 Achse in Kombination mit Syntace Schaltauge an meinem alten Rad hatte ein deutlich feineres Gewinde als die DT-Giant Achse. Die Part number der Achse steht im "MY 2014 technical service info" PDF drinnen welches ich im Giant Trance Service thread verlinkt habe - vielleicht hilft dir das weiter die Achse in Eigenregie zu beschaffen. (wenn dein Händler ein wenig Kundenbindung zeigt montiert er dir die Achse einfach von einem noch unverkauften Rad ab)


----------



## bmqh (20. August 2015)

Jaaaa, diese Technical Info Broschüre ist echt Gold wert. Die Nummer hatte ich dem Händler auch direkt gegeben. Heute Nachmittag rief er dann auch an und meinte, er könne die Achse doch bekommen, bloß dauert es etwas länger, weil Giant auch noch auf Nachschub wartet.

In diesem Beitrag in einem spanischen Forum geht es übrigens auch um die Achse. Und wenn der Google-Übersetzer die Wahrheit sagt, sind es wohl 1,5 mm Gewindesteigung, was dem E-Thru Standard entspricht. Ich werd das mal nachmessen wenn ich die Achse habe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (20. August 2015)

Ich warte seit 8 Wochen auf Giant - Teile.


----------



## xlacherx (22. August 2015)

Hat jemand von euch noch nen Vorbau für od2 rumliegen


----------



## sharky (23. August 2015)

ich guck mal. schick mir zur sicherheit mal noch eine PM, damit ich es nicht vergesse


----------



## petrol (25. August 2015)

Was ist denn von den Carbonlaufrädern aus dem Trance 1 zu halten?


----------



## bmqh (25. August 2015)

Rein von den Daten her: Mit 21 mm sind die Felgen zwar breiter als die vom Trance 2/3, aber für ein Allmountain immer noch schmal.


----------



## hnx (25. August 2015)

Finde auch, dass die 21mm hart an der Grenze dessen sind was ich mir an dem Rad vorstellen würde.
Bei dem LRS ist nur die Frage welche Naben verbaut sind. Ich bin das Rad zur Probe gefahren, kann mich aber nicht an den typischen Sound der hochwertigen DT Swiss Naben erinnern, denke daher, dass Giant hier die einfachen Formula Naben verwendet. Das Gewicht ist bestimmt okay, aber mit 3 Doppelklinken sind die Rastpunkte bissl mau, stört mich auch an meinen (P-AM2).


----------



## fantozzi (28. August 2015)

Habe mir eine gebrauchte X-Fusion Sweep Gabel gekauft und möchte somit die Fox EVO 32 ersetzen. Mein Trance hat ein OD2 Headset. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, brauche ich einen neuen Steuersatz bzw. die Lagerschalen müssten ausgetauscht werden...oben ZS 44/28,6 und unten ZS 56/40 korrekt?


----------



## hnx (28. August 2015)

Es reicht auch ein Oberteil im von dir genannten Maß.


----------



## fantozzi (28. August 2015)

Prima danke! Muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten? Einen kürzen Vorbau von Spank (50 mm) habe ich bereits besorgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (28. August 2015)

wenn die obere Lagerschale des Steuersatz für 1 1/8 ist und ebenso die gabel und der vorbau dann musst du nichts weiter beachten


----------



## hnx (28. August 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Prima danke! Muss ich sonst noch etwas beachten? Einen kürzen Vorbau von Spank (50 mm) habe ich bereits besorgt.


Wenn du kein neues unteres Lager kaufst, dann solltest du den Gabelkonus von der alten Gabel ab- und auf die Neue aufschlagen.


----------



## bmqh (28. August 2015)

Falls du vor hast die alte Gabel zu verkaufen kann es sich auch lohnen einen kompletten Steuersatz zu kaufen. Dann kannst du die alte Gabel zusammen mit dem kompletten OD2-Steuersatz (und ggf. Vorbau) verkaufen. Auf diese Weise bekommt der neue Besitzer ein Komplettsystem, was dir wiederrum ein paar Euro mehr einbringen könnte.


----------



## xlacherx (28. August 2015)

Was hattest für n Vorbau dran ( OD2) ? Den 70mm ?


----------



## fantozzi (28. August 2015)

70 mm OD2 Vorbau ist dran.

Die Sweep hat einen Federweg von 160 mm. Die Geo des Trance ist ja nicht auf 160 mm Federweg ausgelegt. Somit müsste ich die Gabel auf 140 mm traveln oder wäre 150 mm noch im "Rahmen" des Möglichen?


----------



## xlacherx (28. August 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> 70 mm OD2 Vorbau ist dran.
> 
> Die Sweep hat einen Federweg von 160 mm. Die Geo des Trance ist ja nicht auf 160 mm Federweg ausgelegt. Somit müsste ich die Gabel auf 140 mm traveln oder wäre 150 mm noch im "Rahmen" des Möglichen?



Quatsch... es gibt doch das Trance SX mit 160mm. Das hat den gleichen Rahmen. Und ich bin hier nicht der einzige, der ne 160mm Pike im Trance fährt ;-) 

willst du den Vorbau für n schalen Taler los werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantozzi (30. August 2015)

Stimmt...habe ich völlig übersehen, dass das Trance SX auch mit einer Pike 160 mm angeboten wird. Den Vorbau würde ich, vorausgesetzt die Sweep sagt mir zu, gemeinsam mit der Gabel verkaufen wollen...


----------



## xlacherx (30. August 2015)

okay, kannst dich ja melden, falls er das Set nicht haben möchte. Ich bau  mir grad n HT mit der OD2 Gabel auf und ich hab nur nen 110mm Vorbau... das ist mir einfach zu lang


----------



## Frodijak (31. August 2015)

Ich bin derzeit doch recht angetan von den Giant Rädern. Das was aktuell bei der Eurobike so rumkam ließ mich recht kalt. Leider konnte ich noch keines Probe fahren aber da diese "Probefahrten" meist sowieso auf nem Parkplatz stattfinden, würde mich mal interessieren, wie ihr so die Klettereigenschaften des Trance einstuft.

Ich schwanke etwas zwischen Anthem und Trance. Bin nur Hardtail bis jetzt gefahren welches mir fürs Leipziger Land eigentlich völlig ausreicht. In Rabenberg oder wenn man mal einen Abstecher ins Mittelgebirge macht, wäre ein Fully schon ganz nice. Letztlich sind wir schon eher tourig im S1-max. S2 Bereich unterwegs. Hab da so meine Zweifel ob 140/140 da nicht vielleicht etwas too much ist da wir auch gern bergauf kurbeln.

Bin schon die ganze Zeit am suchen. Die meisten Händler haben meist nix oder nichts mehr da. Nur die niedrigpreisigen HT's. Kennt wer eine gute Adresse im PLZ 0? 
Meine würde sich auch gern mal auf ein Liv Lust schwingen - da ist es ja gleich noch viel schwieriger :/


----------



## An der Alb (31. August 2015)

Mein Junior (14) fährt das 2015er Trance SX mit 160er Pike, 140 Dämpfer und 1-Fach Antrieb. Der kommt mit dem Rad überall hoch, steile Alb-Anstiege oder auch im Vinschgau. Bergab läuft das Ding wie Sau. Ich fahre ein 301, ebenfalls 160/140 aber 2-Fach und er fährt im Trail oder Bikepark genauso gut bergauf und bergab wie ich. Gewichtsmässig sind die Bikes recht ähnlich. Empfehlen kann ich dir Giant in Rottenburg, das dürfte aber etwas zu weit sein. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## hnx (31. August 2015)

Liv ist die Frauenmarke von Giant und angepasstem Rahmen und vermeintlich angepasster Farbwahl.

Das Trance klettert gut für das was es bergabkann. Man muss das Radl immer als Paket sehen, Geometrie/Rahmen, Reifen und Federelemente. Mit dem Trance kann man schon gut Blödsinn machen, für Strecken im Bereich S1 wärs mir zu viel.

Wer zwischen Anthem und Trance schwankt, der kauft sich ein Anthem SX.


----------



## Frodijak (31. August 2015)

Ja Anthem SX meinte ich ja 

Auf ein Liv ist meine kleine scharf. Da gehts aber mehr um optik als um technische Einzelheiten 

Kann man wohl nur erfahren was einem nun mehr zusagt.


----------



## Frodijak (2. September 2015)

Giant ist ja für die schon sehr guten Alurahmen bekannt. Würdet Ihr trotzdem die Carbonvariante bevorzugen?


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

Ich kann die beiden Varianten nicht vergleichen. Bin bisher nur Alu gefahren und es fährt sich so gut, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass Carbon besser ist. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist soweit ich weiß auch gar nicht so groß! Aber klar: wenn ich Geld wie Heu hätte, würde ich vermutlich Carbon fahren.
Aber frag doch Sharky mal, soweit ich weiß ist er beide mal gefahren und wird dir sicher einiges darüber erzählen können. Falls es da überhaupt so viel zu erzählen gibt


----------



## andi. (2. September 2015)

Die Frage wurde hier sicher schon geklärt. Konnte es aber grad konkret nicht finden. Bin Giant Neuling 

Im 2015er Trance SX ( http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/trance.sx.27.5/18764/76212/#specifications ) ist eine Overdrive Pike verbaut. D.h. 1 1/8" - 1,5" tapered Steuerrohr? Overdrive *2* wäre ja 1 1/4" - 1,5" wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?


----------



## Erroll (2. September 2015)

Du hast es richtig verstanden. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi. (2. September 2015)

Puuh da bin ich jetzt aber erleichtert. Danke.  

Dann werd ich wohl bald ein Trance SX von 2015 kaufen! Juhu.


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Von der Geo her sind beide ja gleich. 

@sharky  hat glaub auch mal erwähnt, dass der Carbon Rahmen "nur" 300g leichter ist. 

Es könnte natürlich schon sein, dass der Carbon Rahmen etwas steifer ist, als die Alu Version. Ob man das jetzt aber spürt, ist die andere Sachen. 

Wie @paul-pro bereits gesagt hat, wenn das Geld egal ist, würde ich mir auch de Carbon Rahmen holen  Wo bei ich gestehen muss, dass mir ein gutes Fahrwerk + Ausstattung wichtiger ist, als n Carbon Rahmen ;-)


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

Gehört hier vielleicht nicht rein, aber ich bin so angetan von dem Helm, dass ich die Trance-Gemeinde darüber informieren möchte:
Habe mir den Bell Super 2R MIPS in schwarz bei 12gobiking.nl bestellt für 155€. Gibt den dort noch in Größe S und M. In deutschen Geschäften ist er meist wesentlich teurer, zumindest in der Farbe schwarz.
Dachte, ich schreib das mal hier rein für diejenigen, die es interessiert!


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

@xlacherx: ja auf jeden Fall!! Soweit ich weiß, gibt's die Carbon-Version ab 2999€ mit eher mäßigen Komponenten. Man zahlt halt hauptsächlich den Carbon-Rahmen. Da würde ich mir eher für denselben Preis ein gut-ausgestattetes Alu-Trance kaufen. Ich denke damit wird man mehr Spaß haben.


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Oder man kauft sich die günstigste Alu Variante, schmeißt alles Raus, und behält nur noch den Rahmen und baut den selber auf  

Wäre bei mir die bessere Lösung gewesen. Aber mei, jetzt hab ich halt alles aus dem Trance  2 raus geworfen ;-)


----------



## Ironass (2. September 2015)

Ich bin ja noch nen echter Bike-Noob und das Trance mein erstes richtiges Arbeitsgerät.  Zur Zeit wird alles als Enduro gehiped. Was ist Enduro denn genau?  Downhill mit wieder hoch fahren bzw Pedalier-Etappen? Ist das nicht Mtb-Fahren in seiner Urform?  Ist das Trance jetzt ein Enduro (mit 160mm) oder ein Trailbike (mit 140mm)? Oder "nur" Allmountain+? Was darf ich dem Bike zutrauen bei 95kg und unsauberer Fahrtechnik. 50cm Drops?


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Du willst gar nicht wissen was ich meine Trance schon alles angetan hab, und es hällt  achja... ich bin genau so schwer wie du. Obs hält oder nicht, da mach ich mir ehrlich gesagt keine sorgen.

Bei drops ist aber eher die Landungs ausschlaggebend. 50cm ins Flat kann schlimmer sein, als 1m in eine schöne Landung. 


und das mit dem Enduro und was weiß ich alles... das gibts doch glaub nur bei uns... in den USA ist einfach alles ein Trailbike und fertig...


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

Viel Erfahrung habe ich auch nicht, und ich finde diese ganzen Kategorisierungen auch schwierig.
Trailbike trifft es meiner Meinung nach am besten, ein Rad für Trails eben  Dass es da mal wilder, mal gemütlicher zugeht, ist klar! Wenn man sich aber so manches Video anschaut, in dem das Rad gefahren wird, kann man dem Ding schon was zumuten. Soweit ich weiß, wurde es teilweise auch letztes Jahr bei der EWS gefahren (korrigiert mich, falls das nicht stimmt). Und die Strecken sind ja echt nicht ohne! Andererseits haben die Fahrer es aber auch oft drauf und eine dementsprechend gute Fahrtechnik.
Ist pauschal schwer zu sagen, aber ich denke 50cm Drops sind in jedem Fall drin.


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Warum sollte das Rad nicht halten? Das Problem ist wohl eher, ob man sich traut, nicht ob das Rad es hält ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (2. September 2015)

ImMo bekommt man die 2015er Trance Modelle zu wirklich guten Preisen womit Carbon durchaus eine Wahl sein könnte. 

Liegt man mit 182cm zu 85cm SL mit "L" richtig oder steht man da zwischen zwei Stühlen?


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Vor weg, ich bin nicht der verkäufer ;-)

Hab ich grad im Bikemarkt gefunden. Ich fahr den LRS selber. Ich find den wirklich klasse! und der Preis ist Top

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/649251-specialized-roval-traverse-fattie-650b-142-model-2016


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

@xlacherx:
Den will ich auch gerne haben. Ist online nur schwer zu bekommen. Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, ob dieser 142+ Standard in das Trance reinpasst (natürlich nachdem man es auf 142x12 umgebaut hat?! Vielen Dank


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Also ich hab halt inten die 142x12 Achse drin. Als Nabenbreite hat er ja auch 142mm angegeben. Also von dem her, wird das genau die gleiche Nabe sein wie ich habe. Bzw gibt es da meines wissens nur diese eine Nabe und man passt sie mit Adaptern an.


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

hmm...ich versuche mich mal schnell zu informieren! 
Danke schonmal


----------



## hnx (2. September 2015)

Frodijak schrieb:


> ImMo bekommt man die 2015er Trance Modelle zu wirklich guten Preisen womit Carbon durchaus eine Wahl sein könnte.
> 
> Liegt man mit 182cm zu 85cm SL mit "L" richtig oder steht man da zwischen zwei Stühlen?


Bin 183/87 und habe sowohl M als auch L im Gelände getestet. Für mich gabs nur die Wahl L zu nehmen, weil M zu flach ist für meinen Geschmack. Ich hätte die für mich nötige Höhe nur mit abstrusen Lenker/Vorbau Kombis hinbekommen, da ich nicht viel mit den Spacern unterm Vorbau arbeiten konnte (sonst zu kurz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

@xlacherx: Habe das hier gefunden: http://forums.mtbr.com/wheels-tires/roval-traverse-142-142-bike-948916.html
Also passt das mit den Spacern ja!
Mein Trance hat Shimano Antrieb. Ist es leicht, den Freilaufkörper zu wechseln? Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, welchen ich dann besorgen müsste und wie teuer der in etwa wäre?


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Wie teuer das ist, weiß ich net. Wenn es bei dir in der Nähe einen spezialized Händler gibt, kann er dir den Freilauf bestimmt besorgen. 
Der ist glaub bloß drauf gesteckt


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

So, habe mich dagegen entschieden. Ist mir ein bisschen zu heikel mit den Spacern.
Aber das Angebot ist schon nicht schlecht. Zumal es den LRS im Internet nicht mehr gibt, glaube ich. Oder hat jemand nen Link?


----------



## hnx (2. September 2015)

Wenn du den XD Freilauf für die Roval Traverse meinst, der kostet knapp 100€ Liste.


----------



## sharky (2. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> @sharky  hat glaub auch mal erwähnt, dass der Carbon Rahmen "nur" 300g leichter ist.
> 
> Es könnte natürlich schon sein, dass der Carbon Rahmen etwas steifer ist, als die Alu Version.


maximal 300g. zwischen 200-300g. die Steifigkeit würde ich jetzt nicht als signifikant höher bewerten. die weichste stelle ist ja bedingt durch die hinterbauaufhängung mit schmaler Abstützung. und der hinterbau ist ja bei beiden aus alu.


----------



## petrol (2. September 2015)

Bin heute das 2015er Trance in M und L gefahren.  Irgendwie finde ich beide gut. Obwohl bei M die Sattelstütze gefühlt sehr weit draußen War (174cm, 83cm SL) bei L hätte ich gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau gehabt. Beim normalen pedalieren (sitzend) hatte ich das Gefühl M ist ganz schön kurz. Bei schwierigen Geläuf War alles gut. 
Ich bin ohne Plan....


----------



## herbert2010 (2. September 2015)

petrol schrieb:


> Bin heute das 2015er Trance in M und L gefahren.  Irgendwie finde ich beide gut. Obwohl bei M die Sattelstütze gefühlt sehr weit draußen War (174cm, 83cm SL) bei L hätte ich gerne einen kürzeren Vorbau gehabt. Beim normalen pedalieren (sitzend) hatte ich das Gefühl M ist ganz schön kurz. Bei schwierigen Geläuf War alles gut.
> Ich bin ohne Plan....


meine frau ist 174 und fährt das 2015 in s und das past super

ich denke du mußt halt entscheiden was dir wichtiger ist wendiger oder Laufruhiger


----------



## paul-pro (2. September 2015)

Ich bin 176cm, habe eine Schrittlänge von 81cm und bin mit Größe M sehr zufrieden.


----------



## petrol (2. September 2015)

Das denke ich eben auch.  Ich fahre noch ein Votec M6 von 2002 und bin eine "antike" Sitzplätzen gewohnt. Das M sollte mir eigentlich passen


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2015)

Ich bin 1,80 und fahr ein L mit einem 35mm Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardcorehaude (2. September 2015)

bin gute 1,80 und fahre L mit 30er Vorbau...wichtiger als die SL finde ich den Reach, der könnte für meinen Geschmack etwas kleiner/kürzer ausfallen


----------



## Ironass (2. September 2015)

Bin 1,74  und habe erst das L 800 km gefahren.  Für Touren super. Im Gelände bekam ich zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad.  Habe mir parallel ein M aufgebaut. Erst ein Gefühl wie auf einem Kinderrad. War mir echt nicht sicher. Und dann noch beim L 50mm und beim M 35mm Vorbau. Also sehr unterschiedlich.  Bin beim M geblieben und L verkauft. Alles richtig gemacht. Möchte ich nicht mehr missen.  Wenn du nicht nur Forststrassen fährst,  hast du mit M mehr Spaß.


----------



## hnx (2. September 2015)

Wenn du @petrol bei 174 nicht gerade Arme wie eine Giraffe Hals hat, dann würde ich M wählen. Da kannst du dann auch noch sinnvoll mit der Vorbaulänge und Spacern spielen.


----------



## kpoun (3. September 2015)

Ich bin 170 cm groß und habe eine SL von 83. Ich habe einen M-Rahmen mit einem 50er Vorbau. Super Geo für mich.


----------



## petrol (3. September 2015)

Vielen Dank. Das bestärkt mich in meiner Meinung. Werde wohl ein bisschen Zeit brauchen aber eine M kann eigentlich nicht falsch sein.


----------



## jr_hebboch (3. September 2015)

Habe jetzt seit 3 Tagen mein Guant Trance 1.5 LTD.

Tolles Bike mit ordentlicher Ausstattung finde ich. Leider habe ich als Fahrer jedoch etwas ungewöhliche Abmessungen ( 197 cm/115 Kg).

Ich habe den Dämpfer jetzt mit 210 psi etwas über dem Limit (200 psi) befüllt und immer noch einen Sag von ca. 50%

Brauche ich einen "stärkeren" Dämpfer? Gibt es sowas überhaupt? Im Gelände konnte ich in Stellung Trail fahren und hatte am Ziel noch ca. 2 cm Federweg übrig. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen. Stellung Decent schenk ich mir erst mal. Da habe ich Angst was kaputt zu machen.


----------



## xlacherx (4. September 2015)

@jr_hebboch  Sicher dass du über 50% sag hast? Also als ich letztes jahr mein Trance gekauft hab, war ich auch noch 25kg schwerer wie jetzt. Sprich ich war sogar noch 5kg schwerer wie du. 
Dämpfer sollte fast der gleiche sein, wie es bei mir damals war. Wieviel Druck ich aber gefahren bin, um auf 20% Sag zu kommen, weiß ich nicht mehr. 
Was meinst du mit, du hattest am Ende noch 2cm Federweg über? Dein Dämpfer hat 51mm Hub. Wenn du 50% Sag hast, hast du ohne zu fahren also schon 25,5mm Hub verbraucht. Laut deiner aussage würde sich dein Dämpfer beim fahren also nur weitere 6mm an Hub verbrauchen. Das ist ja eigentlich nicht wirklich viel 

Sicher, dass du den Sag richtig gemessen hast? 

Ansonsten würde ich mal bei dem Händler nachfragen, was er dir anbieten kann. @active-bikes  hat glaub mal einen Rock-Shox Monarch Debonair (plus) mit anpassung des Shimstacks angeboten. Sprich der Dämpfer wird auf dein Gewicht angepasst


----------



## bartos0815 (4. September 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Habe jetzt seit 3 Tagen mein Guant Trance 1.5 LTD.
> 
> Tolles Bike mit ordentlicher Ausstattung finde ich. Leider habe ich als Fahrer jedoch etwas ungewöhliche Abmessungen ( 197 cm/115 Kg).
> 
> ...


limit sind 300psi nicht 200! damit einfach weiter pumpen bis der sag stimmt!


----------



## kleinenbremer (4. September 2015)

Hi!
Da sich nach einer Fahrt auf dem Anthem (27.5") meines Vaters der Gedanke in meinen Kopf gepflanzt hat, sich im Laufe des nächsten Jahres auch ein 27.5er zuzulegen, ich aber mehr Federweg brauche und das Trance in der Kategorie einen recht leichten Rahmen hat, würde  mich etwas zum Trance interessieren:
- Die Hinterbaulager sind ja sehr weit weg vom Hinterrad. Macht sich das durch weniger Steifigkeit um die lotrechte und Längs-Achse des Fahrrads und einen höheren Lagerverschleiß bemerkbar?
- 140mm FW bei 51mm Dämpfer-FW? Wird das ganze dann nicht etwas unsensibel für kleine Stöße? Ich hab bei meinem Stevens Fluent glaube ich 57mm auf 115mmFW.

Was mich vom Trance auch überzeugt sind die vielen positiven Meinungen über Wippfreiheit des Hinterbaus. Optik geht noch einigermaßen klar, auch wenn ich weniger gebogene Oberrohre wie beim Anthem lieber mag.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (4. September 2015)

Ja, der Maestro Hinterbau am Trance ist nicht der Steifste in dieser Klasse, speziell angesichts der immer mehr aufkommenen Trailbikes für harten Einsatz. Der Lagerverschleiß ist an meinem SX nicht höher als an anderen Rädern zuvor auch.
Mir wäre nicht aufgefallen, dass das Trance kleine Unebenheiten schlechter ausgleicht als andere Räder. Das Limit dabei ist eher das ein Luftdämpfer, der fest mit dem Rahmen verbunden ist, verbaut wird, da gibts nurmal Schläge, die das Federelement nicht zum Ansprechen bringen. Ist aber ein grundsätzliches Problem und kein Trance-spezifisches. Wurde ja u.A. in Riva letztes oder vorletztes Jahr von einem Hersteller mit Elastomeren um die Dämpferaugen aufgegriffen.


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. September 2015)

Ich habe jetzt noch einmal die Pumpe am Dämpfer angesetzt und den Druck auf 215 PSI erhöht. Da musst man zum Schluss schon ganz schön pressen. Zudem habe ich wie in der Anleitung von Fox für schwere Fahrer empfohlen die Zugstufe auf den langsamsten Wert gestellt.

Ich bin jetzt bei einem Hub/Sag von knapp 2 cm.

In der Anleitung von Fox steht aber wirklich ein Maximaldruck von 200 PSI/13.8 BAR hinten:

http://www.ridefox.de/dl/bike/34 Setup Guide short_wBleed_druckfrei_neu.pdf

Ich hoffe das passt jetzt so und ich mute dem Dämpfer nicht zu viel zu. Grosse Sprünge und Drops fahre ich ja nicht. Eher das normale Trail-Gefahre. Vielleicht verliere ich ja auch noch das eine oder andere Kilo beim Fahren. Ist ja auch Ziel der Übung.


----------



## hnx (4. September 2015)

@jr_hebboch warum verlinkst du eine Anleitung der Gabel und redest gleichzeitig von "hinten"?
Bei der 34er Gabel ist die Empfehlung im Übrigen ca. 114 PSI für dein Gewicht.

_Der maximale Druck ist 120 PSI. Ich rate dir dringenst sofort den Druck zu reduzieren um Schäden an der Gabel zu vermeiden._


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. September 2015)

Oh wie peinlich. Das war mein Fehler. Hab das als Neuling völlig falsch interpretiert.

Aber danke. Habs jetzt gecheckt und auf 250 PSi erhöht. Max ist doch 300 PSI.

Ich danke euch!


----------



## kleinenbremer (4. September 2015)

zur Steifigkeit des Maestro Hinterbaus:
Hab bei dem Anthem von der Seite mal gegens Tretlager gedrückt: Ja, man merkt den Flex, aber bei meinen knapp 60kg dürfte ich davon beim Fahren nicht viel mitbekommen.
zur Sensibilität bei kleinen Stößen: Mit etwas größeren Reifen kann man dem ja auch Abhilfe schaffen. Die zusätzliche Elastomereinheit gefällt mir aber auch beim neuen Corratec, zumindest in der Theorie.

Was mich jetzt noch am Trance stört: Der Knick im Oberrohr. Finde den Anthem Rahmen deutlich schöner und man hat mehr Platz für Flaschenhalter. Was soll das Bringen? Steifer wird das Rahmendreieck dadurch bestimmt auch nicht, bzw das man es dadurch leichter bauen könnte. Und Beinfreiheit haben die doch alle genug, oder ist das nur bei mir mit den Langen beiden so? Also auf dem M Anthem hab ich mit 1.72 noch genug Platz im Stand.


----------



## Ironass (4. September 2015)

Ich finde den Knick geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (4. September 2015)

Jop der is schick und schon die Eier


----------



## An der Alb (4. September 2015)

Mein Junior ist mordszufrieden mit dem Trance SX







Und den Rahmen find ich optisch top. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## sharky (5. September 2015)

petrol schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt noch am Trance stört: Der Knick im Oberrohr. Finde den Anthem Rahmen deutlich schöner und man hat mehr Platz für Flaschenhalter. Was soll das Bringen?


das hat, anders als hier vermutet, werder was mit chic noch mit steifigkeit sondern einzig und allein mit schrittfreiheit zu tun. damit du dir im gelände nicht die klöten anhaust, wenn es steil wird und du vom rad absteigen musst.


----------



## aibeekey (5. September 2015)

Wären wir nicht im giant unterforum sondern in der Fahrtechnik würden jetzt 10 Klugscheißer kommen, die dir sagen, dass man ja auch nach hinten absteigt und niemals nach vorne. Und du am besten einen Fahrtechnik Kurs belegen solltest haha


Ich finds genial. Man kommt einfach nicht immer nach hinten runter und das Oberrohr vom Reign hat mir seit Juli definitiv einmal den Arsch gerettet, während ich mit meinem alten bike (gerades oberrohr) wohl eher Schwierigkeiten bekommen hätte das noch abzufangen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. September 2015)

Optisch sieht der Knick am Carbon Trance besser aus, finde ich. 

Zur Rahmensteifigkeit: Da halte ich es so wie die Jungs aus der Moto GP - steifer Lenkkopf, weiches Heck. Es dämpft dann doch einiges raus. Wiege 65 kg, fahre eher hart und hätte noch nie unangenehme Verwindung gespürt. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Kurbel beim Wiegetritt am Winterbau schleifen würde. Ganz und gar nicht. 51 mm Hub auf 140 mm sind schon in Ordnung. Vor allem bei deinem Gewicht lässt sich der Dämpfer ganz sinnvoll einstellen.


----------



## An der Alb (5. September 2015)

Eine Flasche passt noch, zumindest gerade so, in den L Rahmen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Talpatalk


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Im M passt das auch


----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2015)

Mal was anderes. 
Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich den Freilauf von der Nabe runter bekomm? 
Also beim dem Laufrad, welches von Giant im Trance 2 verbaut wird. Ich hab den LRS jetzt in mein Hardtail eingebaut und der Freilauf ist etwas schwergängig. Sprich es dreht die Kurbel mit, wenn ich die Füße von den Pedalen nehm. Da ist bestimmt dreck drin, bzw es braucht mal ne Reinigung ;-)


----------



## rmaurer (5. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Mal was anderes.
> Kann mir einer sagen, wie ich den Freilauf von der Nabe runter bekomm?
> Also beim dem Laufrad, welches von Giant im Trance 2 verbaut wird. Ich hab den LRS jetzt in mein Hardtail eingebaut und der Freilauf ist etwas schwergängig. Sprich es dreht die Kurbel mit, wenn ich die Füße von den Pedalen nehm. Da ist bestimmt dreck drin, bzw es braucht mal ne Reinigung ;-)


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675185

müsste in dem thread alles drinnen stehen


----------



## hnx (5. September 2015)

Nehme mal an, dass es gleicher Nabenaufbau wie am P-AM2 ist:
Beide Endkappen lösen, Links-/Rechtsgewinde beachten. Kontermutter abschrauben (nicht-Antriebsseite), Konusmutter abschrauben (nicht-Antriebsseite), Freilauf samt Achse herausziehen (Achse ist verpresst). Für den Zusammenbau das gleiche Spiel im umgekehrter Reihenfolge, hilfreich sind flache Maulschlüssel damit man vernünftig die kontern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muxll (5. September 2015)

zum Thema Elastomer am Corratec. Habt ihr euch mal überlegt das bereits jeder Radfahrer mit so Elastomeren Names Reifen unterwegs ist?


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Brauche neue Reifen. Grip geht vor Rollwiderstand. Trail, Tour und bissel DH. Kein Freeride. Aber S**** was auf Kategorien. Bisher Hans Dampf 2.35 Trailstar. Conti Trailking?  Maxxis? 2.4 passt in den M-Rahmen?


----------



## herbert2010 (5. September 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Brauche neue Reifen. Grip geht vor Rollwiderstand. Trail, Tour und bissel DH. Kein Freeride. Aber S**** was auf Kategorien. Bisher Hans Dampf 2.35 Trailstar. Conti Trailking?  Maxxis? 2.4 passt in den M-Rahmen?





http://www.vredestein.com/two-wheel-tyres/mtb/competition-line/bobcat/info/
hat meine frau seit kurzen am Trance und ist begeistert sie hatte vorher auch den HD aber der BoBcat hat um einiges mehr gripp.......


----------



## hnx (5. September 2015)

Ist ja immer die gleiche Frage wie Trail und Tour aussehen bei dir.

Den HD hatte ich nur 1 Woche mal am Testrad gehabt, der erinnerte mich stark an einen schlechteren Purgatory.


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Der Teil den ich Tour fahre ist meist um zum Trail zu kommen. Fahre nicht 25km Forstautobahn am Stück.


----------



## hnx (5. September 2015)

Ich meine mehr wie die Strecke beschaffen ist?

Wie häufig willst du denn Reifen wechseln? Ein Semislick fährt sich wenns oft längere Zeit tiefen Boden hat sehr bescheiden, auch wenn er geil rollt und Grip genug in Kurven hat, ist es kein Ganzjahres-Reifen.


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Ok.  Ganzjahr. Nicht wechseln.


----------



## hnx (5. September 2015)

HR2 3C/HR2 Dual wäre eine meiner favorisierten Kombos für sowas.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (5. September 2015)

Ich fahre vorne die Magic Mary und hinten den Rock Razor. Beide in TrailStar Mischung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Ist der den du HR 2 Dual nennst der minion dhr2?


----------



## Erroll (5. September 2015)

Hr2 dual ist der High roller 2 in der dual Mischung. Also härter als der 3c.


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Aahhh Reifen-Chinesisch. Gut, dass es Leute mit Ahnung gibt.


----------



## Bowl (5. September 2015)

Hey,
welches Upgrade würdet ihr für das Giant Trance one 2014 empfehlen. Fox 34  oder RS Pike? 
Danke


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Meine Meinung : Pike


----------



## Bowl (5. September 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Meine Meinung : Pike


Ok, dachte ich auch Welche aber? 160mm oder 150mm? Die Fox 32 hat ja nur 140mm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Altes Thema. Sx hat 160. Rahmen freigegeben bis 160. Lenkwinkeländerung beachten.


----------



## xlacherx (5. September 2015)

Ich fahr ne pike dpa (160-130mm) ;-)

Zu den Reifen. Ich fahr den Spezi butcher


----------



## Bowl (5. September 2015)

Oh, da hänge ich etwas hinterher. Ich möchte die Geometrie eigentlich orginal halten... dann lieber die 150mm Pike oder? Oder 160mm und 40mm Vorbau? 
Danke


----------



## Bowl (5. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich fahr ne pike dpa (160-130mm) ;-)
> 
> Zu den Reifen. Ich fahr den Spezi butcher


Danke Reifen sind so ne Sache... die Giant -Laufräder sind auch fast zu schmal... vielleicht Dt Swiss spline 1501 oder so. Reifen Hans Dampf oder Trail king.


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Also die Conti s zu den Maxxis sind ja schon preislich sehr unterschiedlich.  Glaube zu den HD wären beide ne Verbesserung. Denke dann aber, dass die Maxxis besser krallen. Kennt wer ne gute Quelle?


----------



## Bowl (5. September 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Also die Conti s zu den Maxxis sind ja schon preislich sehr unterschiedlich.  Glaube zu den HD wären beide ne Verbesserung. Denke dann aber, dass die Maxxis besser krallen. Kennt wer ne gute Quelle?


*Maxxis Highroller II EXO 2.4*


----------



## Ironass (5. September 2015)

Konkretisierung : Kennt wer einen guten / günstigen Händler für Maxxis?


----------



## Bowl (5. September 2015)

Möchte eigentlich keine Werbung machen... https://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Reifen-Schlaeuche/High-Roller-II-Reifen.html


----------



## hnx (5. September 2015)

Wenn du die Geo original halten willst, dann muss wieder was mit 140mm rein @Bowl. Ich würde mir z.B. auch eine DT Swiss OPM OL 140 oder 150mm anschauen. Liegt preislich unter einer Pike und die Funktion ist 1a.

Warum willst du bei einer 160mm Pike auf 40mm Vorbau gehen? Die Logik wäre wenn schon dann längere Gabel = längerer Vorbau, weil die längere Gabel höher baut = weniger Reach. Die paar mm plus an Stack durch einen Lenker mit weniger Rise ausgleichen. So bliebe die Sitzposition unverändert, das Fahrverhalten ändert sich natürlich durch längeren Vorbau und andere Gabel.


----------



## Bowl (6. September 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Wenn du die Geo original halten willst, dann muss wieder was mit 140mm rein @Bowl. Ich würde mir z.B. auch eine DT Swiss OPM OL 140 oder 150mm anschauen. Liegt preislich unter einer Pike und die Funktion ist 1a.
> 
> Warum willst du bei einer 160mm Pike auf 40mm Vorbau gehen? Die Logik wäre wenn schon dann längere Gabel = längerer Vorbau, weil die längere Gabel höher baut = weniger Reach. Die paar mm plus an Stack durch einen Lenker mit weniger Rise ausgleichen. So bliebe die Sitzposition unverändert, das Fahrverhalten ändert sich natürlich durch längeren Vorbau und andere Gabel.


Hallo, ja deshalb wollte ich die Pike mit 150mm (27,5 Zoll). Da verändert sich die Geo etwas. DT Swiss machen tolle Laufräder... wußte gar nicht dass die jetzt auch AM-Trail-Gabeln anbieten.
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (6. September 2015)

So vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen... http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/trance.advanced.0/25235/90963/ Das Trance Advanced hat eine 140mm Pike RCT 1⅛"~1½"-OverDrive Alu-Schaft, 15mm-Steckachse, 42mm Offset. Aber wo kann man die im Handel kaufen? Die müsste doch perfekt in einen Trance 2014 1 Rahmen passen oder? 
Eine *Formula ThirtyFive 140mm wäre auch was... leider sehr teuer.*


----------



## Erroll (6. September 2015)

Frag mal bei Mountainbikes.net nach. Die bauen dir auch gerne mal eine Gabel nach deinen Wünschen um. Die sind da sehr kooperativ.


----------



## Bowl (6. September 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Mountainbikes.net nach. Die bauen dir auch gerne mal eine Gabel nach deinen Wünschen um. Die sind da sehr kooperativ.


Danke


----------



## hardcorehaude (6. September 2015)

Warum baust du dir nicht einfach ne Pike ein schaust erst mal wie's dir taugt - evtl ja besser als die original Geo. Aber bitte nicht nen längeren Vorbau verbauen um den original Reach beizubehalten... 
Traveln lassen kannst sie später immer noch.
Ich hab ne Pike drin, die hat (wenn überhaupt) sau wenig Offset & finde sie viel besser (was Geo und Performance betrifft).


----------



## Bowl (6. September 2015)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Warum baust du dir nicht einfach ne Pike ein schaust erst mal wie's dir taugt - evtl ja besser als die original Geo. Aber bitte nicht nen längeren Vorbau verbauen um den original Reach beizubehalten...
> Traveln lassen kannst sie später immer noch.
> Ich hab ne Pike drin, die hat (wenn überhaupt) sau wenig Offset & finde sie viel besser (was Geo und Performance betrifft).


Okay welche Pike (Version) hast du eingebaut?


----------



## kleinenbremer (6. September 2015)

@sharky: Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben, dass ich die Überstandshöhe schon beim Trance genügend finde, auch ohne den Knick. Und dann wäre mehr Platz für ne Flasche auch bei den kleineren Rahmen. Hab aber auch 84cm Beinlänge und brauche wegen mickriger 172 normalerweise nen M Rahmen. Vielleicht deshalb.


----------



## Erroll (6. September 2015)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Pike drin, die hat (wenn überhaupt) sau wenig Offset & finde sie viel besser (was Geo und Performance betrifft).


Ich hatte in meinem Trance auch eine 160er Pike drin. Das Rad ging für mich damit sehr gut. Ab und zu erwische ich mich sogar dabei, wie ich ihm etwas hinterher trauer. Und wie hardcorehaude schon richtig geschrieben hat, kannst du den Airshaft anschließend immer noch wechseln um den Federweg zu verringern. Ich würde es auch einfach mal testen.


----------



## Bowl (6. September 2015)

Danke euch


----------



## xlacherx (6. September 2015)

Keine Angst, das Trance verkraftet die 160er pike ganz gut ;-) und wenn es dann noch die dpa ist, kannst sie zum Berg auf strampeln ja auch absenken (nutze ich aber wirklich nur bei steilen Stücken) 
Gestern hab ich mal wieder gemerkt, wie gut das Trance für Berg ab Aktion geeignet ist. Ich bin auf nem 29er canyon von nem Kumpel gesessen. Das Ding hatte glaub 130 oder 140mm federweg. 
Also für Touren okay, aber den flowtrail bei uns will ich damit nicht runter ballern  da hatte ich echt Angst. Das Trance kann man bei sowas ohne Probleme durch die Luft werfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (6. September 2015)

Wenn du eine DPA kaufst, dann ist mit dem air shaft wechseln aber Essig, denn da gibts nicht viel Auswahl.


----------



## Erroll (6. September 2015)

Ich würde auch solo air nehmen. Meiner Meinung nach brauchts die Dpa auch nicht zwingend.


----------



## xlacherx (6. September 2015)

Als ich meine Anfang des Jahres gekauft habe, waren beiden gleich teuer daher hab ich mich für die dpa entscheiden. Bereut hab ich es bis heute aber nicht. Ich nutz die Absenkung zwar nicht oft, aber wenn man es mal braucht, ist es nicht schlecht. Bei 160mm kann es bei steilen Stücken halt doch mal passieren, dass die Front steigen will


----------



## hnx (6. September 2015)

Für technische Anstiege ist die Absenkung nichts finde ich, denn der Charakter der Gabel ändert sich, aber für lange, steile, technisch anspruchslose Anstiege nutze ich die Hilfe gerne.


----------



## fantozzi (6. September 2015)

@hnx 

Kennst du die Gabeln von DT Swiss? Es gibt ja O.L. und O.D.L Gabeln...sind aber 32 mm Gabeln richtig? Leicht sind sie ja...aber ich finde keine Reviews zu denen...


----------



## hnx (6. September 2015)

Ja sind 32mm Gabeln, aber im Verhältnis zu dem was Fox und RS mit 32mm Standrohren produzieren bocksteif, da habe ich nie was vermisst. Für ein Trail/AM Bike definitiv geeignet. OL/ODL unterscheiden (auch intern wurde mir von einem DT Swiss Mitarbeiter gesagt) sich nur durch den Drive Modus, der in etwa dem Trail Modus von CTD entspricht. Die DT Swiss Gabeln sind aber insgesamt straffer abgestimmt ohne bockig zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantozzi (6. September 2015)

Besten Dank für die Info. Schade, dass man so gut wie gar nichts von den Gabeln hört. RZC bietet die Gabeln ja häufig im Angebot an. War auch fast geneigt eine zu bestellen, habe mich allerdings dann für die X-Fusion Sweep entschieden (die ich jedoch noch nicht eingebaut habe).


----------



## hnx (6. September 2015)

Jep, RZC hatte teilweise krasse Rabatte. Ende 2014 eine 2014er XMM TS für 200€ 
Die 2015er OPM OL gabs ja im Prinzip seit Tag 1 für unter 500€ bei bike24.


----------



## muxll (7. September 2015)

Ich beschäftige mich ja jetzt auch schon einige Zeit mit der Thematik. Anfangs war ich noch unschlüssig ob Trance oder Reign. Nach einer Probefahrt ist das Reign aber raus, es ist mir bergauf zu träge. Ich werde mir ziemlich sicher ein Trance holen und möchte da auch die Gabel umbauen, quasi ein SX draus machen. Ich persönlich hätte gerne die FOX 34 aber ich bin nicht bereit 1100€ (Float) bzw. 1200€ (Talas) für eine Gabel zu bezahlen. Mein aktueller Favorit ist auch die Pike. Ich würde auch mit dem AWK Tuning liebäugeln (sofern das überhaupt verfügbar ist). Dazu braucht es aber die Solo Air. Mir perönlich ist aber die Absenkfunktion sehr wichtig. Hab ich bei der Probefahrt mit dem Reign auch wieder bemerkt, war das Reign 1 mit DPA Pike, hätte ich nicht missen wollen wenns steil wird. Andererseits soll die DPA wegen mehr Dichtungen nicht so sensibel sein wie die SA. Eine Alternative wäre dann noch eine externe Travelfunktion a'la Vecnum leveLOC.


----------



## Bowl (7. September 2015)

muxll schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich ja jetzt auch schon einige Zeit mit der Thematik. Anfangs war ich noch unschlüssig ob Trance oder Reign. Nach einer Probefahrt ist das Reign aber raus, es ist mir bergauf zu träge. Ich werde mir ziemlich sicher ein Trance holen und möchte da auch die Gabel umbauen, quasi ein SX draus machen. Ich persönlich hätte gerne die FOX 34 aber ich bin nicht bereit 1100€ (Float) bzw. 1200€ (Talas) für eine Gabel zu bezahlen. Mein aktueller Favorit ist auch die Pike. Ich würde auch mit dem AWK Tuning liebäugeln (sofern das überhaupt verfügbar ist). Dazu braucht es aber die Solo Air. Mir perönlich ist aber die Absenkfunktion sehr wichtig. Hab ich bei der Probefahrt mit dem Reign auch wieder bemerkt, war das Reign 1 mit DPA Pike, hätte ich nicht missen wollen wenns steil wird. Andererseits soll die DPA wegen mehr Dichtungen nicht so sensibel sein wie die SA. Eine Alternative wäre dann noch eine externe Travelfunktion a'la Vecnum leveLOC.



Mein Tipp. Die die Formula ThirtyFive. 

Modell: ThirtyThree, leichte XC/AM Gabel
Farbe: white / black
Einsatzbereich: Cross Country / Marathon/Tour
Federsystem: Air Spring (Luftfeder mit progressiver Kennlinie)
Lockout: Gabelkrone oder Remote Version 
Einstellbarkeit: Luftdruck variabel
Federweg: 100mm/120mm/140mm/160mm (internal travel) 
Dämpfung: Druckstufenverstellung mit Lockout (Crone Lockout) und Zugstufenverstellung
Krone: Aluminium
Steuerrohr: Aluminium
Standrohre: 35mm für max. Steifigkeit 
Unterrohre: Magnesium Casting, Disc only
Höchste empfohlene Bremsscheibengröße: 210mm
Steuerrohr: 1 1/8-1.5" taptered
Drop out: QR15 Steckachse 
Gewicht: ca. 1690g


----------



## Bowl (7. September 2015)

Hab sie aber selber noch nicht gefahren. Aber bisher nur gute Tests und Beurteilungen gelesen.


----------



## Bowl (7. September 2015)

muxll schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich ja jetzt auch schon einige Zeit mit der Thematik. Anfangs war ich noch unschlüssig ob Trance oder Reign. Nach einer Probefahrt ist das Reign aber raus, es ist mir bergauf zu träge. Ich werde mir ziemlich sicher ein Trance holen und möchte da auch die Gabel umbauen, quasi ein SX draus machen. Ich persönlich hätte gerne die FOX 34 aber ich bin nicht bereit 1100€ (Float) bzw. 1200€ (Talas) für eine Gabel zu bezahlen. Mein aktueller Favorit ist auch die Pike. Ich würde auch mit dem AWK Tuning liebäugeln (sofern das überhaupt verfügbar ist). Dazu braucht es aber die Solo Air. Mir perönlich ist aber die Absenkfunktion sehr wichtig. Hab ich bei der Probefahrt mit dem Reign auch wieder bemerkt, war das Reign 1 mit DPA Pike, hätte ich nicht missen wollen wenns steil wird. Andererseits soll die DPA wegen mehr Dichtungen nicht so sensibel sein wie die SA. Eine Alternative wäre dann noch eine externe Travelfunktion a'la Vecnum leveLOC.



Zur Pike.. Besorg dir sonst halt einen anderen Air shaft.


----------



## bummel42 (7. September 2015)

muxll schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich ja jetzt auch schon einige Zeit mit der Thematik. Anfangs war ich noch unschlüssig ob Trance oder Reign. Nach einer Probefahrt ist das Reign aber raus, es ist mir bergauf zu träge. Ich werde mir ziemlich sicher ein Trance holen und möchte da auch die Gabel umbauen, quasi ein SX draus machen. Ich persönlich hätte gerne die FOX 34 aber ich bin nicht bereit 1100€ (Float) bzw. 1200€ (Talas) für eine Gabel zu bezahlen. Mein aktueller Favorit ist auch die Pike. Ich würde auch mit dem AWK Tuning liebäugeln (sofern das überhaupt verfügbar ist). Dazu braucht es aber die Solo Air. Mir perönlich ist aber die Absenkfunktion sehr wichtig. Hab ich bei der Probefahrt mit dem Reign auch wieder bemerkt, war das Reign 1 mit DPA Pike, hätte ich nicht missen wollen wenns steil wird. Andererseits soll die DPA wegen mehr Dichtungen nicht so sensibel sein wie die SA. Eine Alternative wäre dann noch eine externe Travelfunktion a'la Vecnum leveLOC.



Ich habe die 150er Pike drin. Funktioniert problemlos.
Und dür lange Anstieg habe ich einen Spanngurt unter dem Sattel der dann an die Gabel kommt.


----------



## Bowl (7. September 2015)

muxll schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich ja jetzt auch schon einige Zeit mit der Thematik. Anfangs war ich noch unschlüssig ob Trance oder Reign. Nach einer Probefahrt ist das Reign aber raus, es ist mir bergauf zu träge. Ich werde mir ziemlich sicher ein Trance holen und möchte da auch die Gabel umbauen, quasi ein SX draus machen. Ich persönlich hätte gerne die FOX 34 aber ich bin nicht bereit 1100€ (Float) bzw. 1200€ (Talas) für eine Gabel zu bezahlen. Mein aktueller Favorit ist auch die Pike. Ich würde auch mit dem AWK Tuning liebäugeln (sofern das überhaupt verfügbar ist). Dazu braucht es aber die Solo Air. Mir perönlich ist aber die Absenkfunktion sehr wichtig. Hab ich bei der Probefahrt mit dem Reign auch wieder bemerkt, war das Reign 1 mit DPA Pike, hätte ich nicht missen wollen wenns steil wird. Andererseits soll die DPA wegen mehr Dichtungen nicht so sensibel sein wie die SA. Eine Alternative wäre dann noch eine externe Travelfunktion a'la Vecnum leveLOC.


Die Pike 150mm gibt es auch als dpa!!!


----------



## fantozzi (7. September 2015)

Für die Hälfte der Formula bekommt man schon eine Mattoc...


----------



## sharky (8. September 2015)

Bowl schrieb:


> Mein Tipp. Die die Formula ThirtyFive.


schon selbst über einen längeren Zeitraum gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (8. September 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> schon selbst über einen längeren Zeitraum gefahren?


Leider nein. Die war aber in der Bike und Freeride im Test. Sie soll mehr sensibler als Pike und Fox sein. Leicht, steif und komfortabel.


----------



## Ironass (8. September 2015)

Dann ist das aber nicht dein Tipp, sondern der der Zeitschriften.  Hehe


----------



## Bowl (8. September 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Dann ist das aber nicht dein Tipp, sondern der der Zeitschriften.  Hehe


Richtig, das sind schon seriöse Quellen. Mich nervt halt das RS - Fox Duopol


----------



## Ironass (8. September 2015)

Naja wie Android und ios


----------



## Ironass (10. September 2015)

Hab hier ne neue Slx-Bremse für das Rad meiner Frau liegen.  Wollte die Weiteneinstellschrauben mit meiner Zee tauschen. Die lassen sich aber nicht ganz raus drehen. Will da nix zerstören.


----------



## xlacherx (11. September 2015)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich glaub du musst den ganzen bremshebel tauschen. Zumindest hab ich die Schrauben noch nicht als einzelnes Ersatzteil gesehn. Wird glaub nur in Verbindung mit dem ganzen Hebel angeboten. Aber so wichtig ist mir die Schraube nicht. Ich stell das einmal ein und gut is. Du kannst aber auch den ganzen brems griff tauschen  viele schrauben sich an die zee nen xt Griff dran, damit sie die schraube haben


----------



## Fleshripper (15. September 2015)

Hey,

Meine Freundin soll ein Trance bekommen,  sie ist 169cm groß. Schrittlänge hab ich Grad nicht aber eher weniger groß. Sie liegt so zwischen s und M. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## herbert2010 (15. September 2015)

meine Frau ist 174 und fühlt sich am S richtig wohl


----------



## Bowl (15. September 2015)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Meine Freundin soll ein Trance bekommen,  sie ist 169cm groß. Schrittlänge hab ich Grad nicht aber eher weniger groß. Sie liegt so zwischen s und M. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?





Fleshripper schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Meine Freundin soll ein Trance bekommen,  sie ist 169cm groß. Schrittlänge hab ich Grad nicht aber eher weniger groß. Sie liegt so zwischen s und M. Hat jemand Erfahrungen?


M wäre ihr viel zu groß. Bin 178m und fahre M....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (15. September 2015)

Neues Thema... Die Laufräder des Giant 1 2014 (Giant P-XC2 27.5) sind ziemlich schmal und nicht gerade leicht. Welcher Laufradsatz würde sich anbieten. Sollen einigermaßen leicht sein und für Trail - Enduro tauglich sein.
Danke


----------



## Ironass (15. September 2015)

Schau in die aktuelle Bike. Gerade Tests


----------



## Bowl (15. September 2015)

Ok danke. Kennt jemand den hier: http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/content...untain/deore-xt-8000/wh-m8020-tl-f15-275.html
*Deore XT M8020 27.5*


----------



## paul-pro (15. September 2015)

Ich habe mit diesem LRS keine Erfahrung!
Er wiegt aber 1850 Gramm und hat auch "nur" eine Maulweite von 24mm.

Bei dem Preis würde ich etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was leichteres und breiteres kaufen.


----------



## Bowl (15. September 2015)

paul-pro schrieb:


> Ich habe mit diesem LRS keine Erfahrung!
> Er wiegt aber 1850 Gramm und hat auch "nur" eine Maulweite von 24mm.
> 
> Bei dem Preis würde ich etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und was leichteres und breiteres kaufen.


Aber hat eine Freigabe für 2,4 Schlappen. Ein DT Swiss Spline one Laufradsatz ist auch nur 150g leichter und doppelt so teuer. Ach kein Plan. Aber danke
Welchen fährst du?


----------



## paul-pro (15. September 2015)

Ja, das mit der Freigabe ist so eine Sache. Ich habe auf meiner 19mm-Felge auch 2,4 Schlappen drauf. Ist besser als mit 2,25 aber immer noch nicht wirklich gut.
Schau dir mal die Roval Traverse Fattie an. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir die zu kaufen. Wiegen 1690g, haben 29mm Maulweite und Kosten 499€. Sind nur derzeit schwer zu bekommen. Bei dem Preis überlege ich aber auch, ob ich mir nicht etwas aufbauen lasse. Aber auch da habe ich noch nicht das Nonplusultra entdeckt (falls es das überhaupt bei dem Preislimit gibt).

Und klar: 24mm sind schonmal nicht schlecht, aber angesichts des Gewichts und des Preises wäre mir das Gesamtpaket nicht leicht genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (15. September 2015)

paul-pro schrieb:


> Ja, das mit der Freigabe ist so eine Sache. Ich habe auf meiner 19mm-Felge auch 2,4 Schlappen drauf. Ist besser als mit 2,25 aber immer noch nicht wirklich gut.
> Schau dir mal die Roval Traverse Fattie an. Spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir die zu kaufen. Wiegen 1690g, haben 29mm Maulweite und Kosten 499€. Sind nur derzeit schwer zu bekommen. Bei dem Preis überlege ich aber auch, ob ich mir nicht etwas aufbauen lasse. Aber auch da habe ich noch nicht das Nonplusultra entdeckt (falls es das überhaupt bei dem Preislimit gibt).
> 
> Und klar: 24mm sind schonmal nicht schlecht, aber angesichts des Gewichts und des Preises wäre mir das Gesamtpaket nicht leicht genug.


Hört sich gut an!
Danke


----------



## xlacherx (15. September 2015)

Also ich fahr ja den roval. Ich fand den echt geil. Tubeless ist damit gar kein Stress mehr, da die Reifen schon straff sitzen. Und für das Geld.... Ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen ;-)


----------



## Bowl (15. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ja den roval. Ich fand den echt geil. Tubeless ist damit gar kein Stress mehr, da die Reifen schon straff sitzen. Und für das Geld.... Ich würde ihn auf jeden Fall wieder kaufen ;-)


Danke für deinen Tipp. Welchen Steuersatz hast du für die Pike eingebaut? 
Grüße


----------



## xlacherx (15. September 2015)

Das hat mit dem laufrädern zwar nichts zu tun, aber ich habe den habe ich direkt vom Giant Händler gekauft. Also ist auch einer von fsa.


----------



## Bowl (16. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem laufrädern zwar nichts zu tun, aber ich habe den habe ich direkt vom Giant Händler gekauft. Also ist auch einer von fsa.


Oh sry, das stimmt Also der Roval Traverse 650 würde mir schon reichen. Du hast den Fattie Satz? Lohnt sich das? Da sitzt der Reifen wohl besser.


----------



## bmqh (16. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das hat mit dem laufrädern zwar nichts zu tun, aber ich habe den habe ich direkt vom Giant Händler gekauft. Also ist auch einer von fsa.



Hast du vielleicht nen Link zu deinem neuen Steuersatz? Oder die genaue Modellbezeichnung? Laut Post #1559 ist das benötigte Maß doch ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/30. Da finde ich von FSA aber nur den Orbit Option T1 für 130 Euro.


----------



## xlacherx (16. September 2015)

Was das für einer ist, weiß ich nicht. Ich bin zu meinem Händler rein spaziert und hab gesagt "bestell mir mal das Ding"   er hat den dann über Giant bestellt


----------



## xlacherx (16. September 2015)

Bowl schrieb:


> Oh sry, das stimmt Also der Roval Traverse 650 würde mir schon reichen. Du hast den Fattie Satz? Lohnt sich das? Da sitzt der Reifen wohl besser.


Klar lohnt das. Ich hab glaub mal n Bild gepostet. Die alten laufräder sehen dagegen wie Rennrad Felgen aus  abgesehn davon spart man damit gut 600g nur an den laufrädern. 
Halten tun die Dinger auch einiges. Bikepark Einsatz war kein Problem


----------



## hnx (16. September 2015)

bmqh schrieb:


> Hast du vielleicht nen Link zu deinem neuen Steuersatz? Oder die genaue Modellbezeichnung? Laut Post #1559 ist das benötigte Maß doch ZS44/28,6 | ZS56/30. Da finde ich von FSA aber nur den Orbit Option T1 für 130 Euro.


Du hast die falsche Bezeichnung für unten: ZS56/40.

Eine genaue Bezeichnung des verbauten Steuersatz gibt es nicht, da die Lager/Schalen/Aheadkappen Kombination speziell für Giant ist.
Der Cane Creek 40 ZS44/28,6 ZS56/40 oder ein FSA No. 51 würden passen.


----------



## bmqh (16. September 2015)

Ah, ok, das erklärt einiges. Lesen müsste man können...
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (16. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Klar lohnt das. Ich hab glaub mal n Bild gepostet. Die alten laufräder sehen dagegen wie Rennrad Felgen aus  abgesehn davon spart man damit gut 600g nur an den laufrädern.
> Halten tun die Dinger auch einiges. Bikepark Einsatz war kein Problem


Okay, hast mich überzeugt


----------



## bmqh (16. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Klar lohnt das. Ich hab glaub mal n Bild gepostet. Die alten laufräder sehen dagegen wie Rennrad Felgen aus  abgesehn davon spart man damit gut 600g nur an den laufrädern.
> Halten tun die Dinger auch einiges. Bikepark Einsatz war kein Problem



Bist du sicher? 600 g kommen mir ziemlich viel vor. Hast du die Traverse mal auf die Waage gelegt? Und die originalen?


----------



## xlacherx (16. September 2015)

Jop Blätter hier mal durch da sind irgendwo Bilder, wo ich alles auf die Waage gelegt habe. Das hintere Laufrad von Giant is blei schwer. Gut ich hab bei dem Umbau noch ne xt Kassette drauf gemacht. Aber alles in allem hat gut 600g gespart


----------



## Ironass (16. September 2015)

Will auf Xt-Shifter wechseln.  Ist die Zee-Bremse I-spec  kompatibel? 
Ist das ein großer Unterschied vom Komfort zu den Original - Deore beim Trance 2?


----------



## xlacherx (16. September 2015)

Ja geht. Hatte ich auch. Ist auf jeden Fall auch schöner


----------



## hnx (16. September 2015)

Oder auch Verlust an Komfort wenn du die Hebel nicht mehr richtig einstellen kannst.


----------



## Ironass (16. September 2015)

Stimmt.  Es wird dann ja komplett gekippt / gedreht.


----------



## xlacherx (16. September 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr heute Schalthebel einstellst, aber ich hab damit kein Problem. Im Gegenteil, ich konnte sie damit endlich so stellen wie ich will. Man kann sie ja noch nach innen und außen schieben.


----------



## hnx (17. September 2015)

Ich könnte es nicht so ohne weiteres, aber man gewöhnt sich sicher an alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (18. September 2015)

So, 

Wollte nochmal was zur Größe berichten. 
Meine holde nun gemessen 170cm, 79cm schrittlänge.
Sie ist nen 2016er Trance Ltd in M Probe gefahren was eigentlich gut aussah. Saztelstütze 3cm raus. Werden wohl auch zum M tendieren da es ihr sonst wohl zu kurz wird. 

Schönen abend noch


----------



## xlacherx (18. September 2015)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> So,
> 
> Wollte nochmal was zur Größe berichten.
> Meine holde nun gemessen 170cm, 79cm schrittlänge.
> ...



Du / ihr weißst schon, dass es auch eine "Frauen-Variante" vom Trance gibt. ;-)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/lust.2/25229/91105/

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/intrigue.2/25232/91108/


----------



## Ironass (18. September 2015)

Sooo, heute in den Hebel der Zee-Bremde eine Rändelschraube montiert um die Griffweitenverstellung zu verbessern.  Sieht erstmal komisch aus. Funktioniert aber super. Kann ich die Anzeige von meinem Schalthebel links einfach demontieren?  Muss da nen Deckel drauf oder so?
Ich bekäme dann nämlich den Hebel von der Reverb näher an den Griff.


----------



## rmaurer (18. September 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Du / ihr weißst schon, dass es auch eine "Frauen-Variante" vom Trance gibt. ;-)
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/lust.2/25229/91105/
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/bikes/model/intrigue.2/25232/91108/


Das Intrigue ist die Frauenvariante from Trance. Der Rahmen hat einen 1° steileren Lenkwinkel und weniger reach (da Frauen angeblich gerne aufrechter sitzen). Das Komplettrad kostet etwas mehr als ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Trance Modell hat dafür aber eine feminine Farbgebung. Ob das deiner Frau den Mehrpreis wert ist muss du/sie selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Fleshripper (18. September 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Das Intrigue ist die Frauenvariante from Trance. Der Rahmen hat einen 1° steileren Lenkwinkel und weniger reach (da Frauen angeblich gerne aufrechter sitzen). Das Komplettrad kostet etwas mehr als ein ähnlich ausgestattetes Trance Modell hat dafür aber eine feminine Farbgebung. Ob das deiner Frau den Mehrpreis wert ist muss du/sie selbst entscheiden.



 Danke, ja ist bekannt aber weniger reach wäre kontraproduktiv. Wird wohl nen Trance werden. Bin ja mal gespannt wann mein reign advanced kommt, so zum direkten Vergleich


----------



## hnx (19. September 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Sooo, heute in den Hebel der Zee-Bremde eine Rändelschraube montiert um die Griffweitenverstellung zu verbessern.  Sieht erstmal komisch aus. Funktioniert aber super. Kann ich die Anzeige von meinem Schalthebel links einfach demontieren?  Muss da nen Deckel drauf oder so?
> Ich bekäme dann nämlich den Hebel von der Reverb näher an den Griff.


Früher steckten die Abdeckungen unter dem "Sockel" der Ganganzeige, heute muss man die für ~1,50€/Stück kaufen. Kannst natürlich auch "offen" (so richtig ists ja nicht offen darunter) fahren, kommt halt leichter Dreck und Feuchtigkeit rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stonedenture (20. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich möchte mir ein giant trance 2 ltd 2015 in L bestellen und direkt eine vario nachrüsten.
Hat man schon Erfahrungen mit einer rs reverb gesammelt? Würde die passen?
Hab mir folgende Stütze für mein kleines Projekt rausgesucht:
Rock Shox Reverb 30,9 x 380 125mm

Vielen Dank


----------



## Ironass (20. September 2015)

Die passt. Alles weitere hier ein paar Seiten früher


----------



## herbert2010 (20. September 2015)

stonedenture schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich möchte mir ein giant trance 2 ltd 2015 in L bestellen und direkt eine vario nachrüsten.
> Hat man schon Erfahrungen mit einer rs reverb gesammelt? Würde die passen?
> Hab mir folgende Stütze für mein kleines Projekt rausgesucht:
> ...



Würde mal zuerst messen ob vieleicht auch eine 150mm stütze past


----------



## hnx (20. September 2015)

150mm in 30,9 gibts doch nur die Lev im Augenblick oder?


----------



## rmaurer (20. September 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> 150mm in 30,9 gibts doch nur die Lev im Augenblick oder?


und die neue Giant Stütze sowie 9point5, XFusion und noch ein paar aber keine Reverb (da die 150er Lev in 2 Rädern bei mir perfekt funktioniert setz ich nur auf die)


----------



## hnx (21. September 2015)

Die neue Giant Stütze müsste dir wer aus einem Radl ausbauen.


----------



## muxll (21. September 2015)

Kann mir jemand die Dämpferlängen eines 2015 Trance nennen? Die Suche hat nur 200x51 für 2014 ergeben. Da aber zwischen 2014 und 2015 doch einige Unterschiede bestehen könnte sich das ja geändert haben. Hat jemand schon einen anderen Dämpfer in einem 2015er Trance verbaut z.B. den CCDBI?


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Gestern habe ich eine kleine Runde mit meiner "neuen" X-Fusion-Sweep 160 mm gedreht. Die Gabel habe ich gebraucht gekauft, und vor dem ersten Einsatz habe ich die Staubabstreifer mit Bremsenreiniger geputzt sowie schön in Fox Gold Oil getränkt. Ins Casting habe ich auch etwas davon gekippt, und die Dichtungen mit etwas PM600 eingeschmiert. Der Unterschied zur der werksseitig eingebauten Fox Evo ist schon deutlich spürbar. Eine 34er Gabel vermittelt mir ein wesentlich besseres Fahrgefühl (bin noch Anfänger). Die Gabel ist schön steif, und als ich ein Stück über Kopfsteinpflaster gefahren bin, habe ich deutlich gemerkt wie die Gabel die Steine schön "wegbügelt". Ich werde noch etwas mit dem Luftdruck spielen. Derzeit fahre ich mit ca. 65 PSI Luftdruck (ca. 75 kg Gewicht) rund erreiche somit einen Sag von ca. 25 %. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich ein Upgrade so bezahlt macht. Was eine Mattoc oder Pike besser macht, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Aber vielleicht ist eine gebrauchte Sweep für manche eine günstige Option.


----------



## Erroll (21. September 2015)

muxll schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die Dämpferlängen eines 2015 Trance nennen?


Dämpferlänge auch am 2015er Trance ist immer noch 200x51. Ich hatte einen Monrach RT3 Debon Air verbaut. Hat mir gut gepasst.


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich an der oberen Lagerschale des Steuersatzes wieder "Spiel" habe und das nicht gerade zu knapp. Als ich noch die 32er Fox Evo fuhr, war auch bereits "Spiel" vorhanden. Die Schraube der Ahead-Kralle habe ich schon festgezogen. Gibt es evtl. noch etwas, was ich tun kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (21. September 2015)

Wenn die Schale spiel hat, dann brauchst du eine neue Schale oder die vorhandene einkleben. Über den worst case sprechen wir lieber nicht.


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Du meinst die obere Lagerschale, die bereits eingepresst ist?


----------



## xlacherx (21. September 2015)

Was hat denn Spiel? Die schale im Rahmen oder das Lager in der schale? 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Die Schale im Rahmen sitzt fest. Die obere Lagerschale (neu gekauft von Cane Creek 40er) sitzt aber nicht fest auf der eingepressten Schale. Die zum Einpressen obere Schale, die in der Verpackung mit dabei war, habe ich nicht benutzt, weil ja im Rahmen bereits eine Schale verbaut war.


----------



## hnx (21. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Die Schale im Rahmen sitzt fest. Die obere Lagerschale (neu gekauft von Cane Creek 40er) sitzt aber nicht fest auf der eingepressten Schale. Die zum Einpressen obere Schale, die in der Verpackung mit dabei war, habe ich nicht benutzt, weil ja im Rahmen bereits eine Schale verbaut war.


Hat das Lager in der Lagerschale Spiel?
Welches Cane Creek Steuersatzteil hast du genau gekauft?


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Hmmm...du meinst das Lager in der oberen Lagerschale, richtig? Müsste ich mir noch einmal anschauen.

Cane Creek 40er ZS44/28,6 Steuersatz Oberteil


----------



## hnx (21. September 2015)

Das Oberteil sollte passen.

Wenn die Lagerschale, das was in den Rahmen gepresst wird, kein Spiel hat, dann kanns ja nur das Lager selbst sein, z.B. unglückliche Toleranzen. Das Lagerspiel ist richtig über die Ahead-Schraube eingestellt? (Die Schraube ist zur Feinjustierung, die wird nicht festgezogen)

Ich hatte mir nämlich auch das Canecreek Ersatzlager (nur Lager ohne Schale/Zubehör) gekauft für den in meinem Trance verbauten FSA Steuersatz. Das passte ohne Probleme.

Richtig schlau werde ich aus deinen Aussagen immer noch nicht: Wo genau hast du Spiel?


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Hab im Bild ein Pfeil eingefügt. Wenn ich die Vorderradbremse anziehe, wackelt das Teil bzw. wenn ich das Vorderrad anhebe merke ich auch das Spiel. Die Ahead-Schraube ist handwarm angezogen...


----------



## hnx (21. September 2015)

Der Steuersatzdeckel bewegt sich? Dann passt entweder der Spacer nicht zum Deckel oder Deckel nicht zur Schale.

Ich meine Canecreek hätte da noch eine leichte Vertiefung im Deckel, weil sie spezielle Spacer anbieten, aber es sollte trotzdem mit jedem 1 1/8 Spacer kompatibel sein.

Hast du schon mal die verfügbaren Teile durchprobiert? Alter/neuer Zentrierkonus, alter/neuer Deckel. Das Lager ist ein Normteil, daran sollte es nicht liegen.
Ich würds als erstes Mal nur mit dem neuen Lager, Rest alt, probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (21. September 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Die neue Giant Stütze müsste dir wer aus einem Radl ausbauen.


Die alte konnte man für 199 UVP auch seperat kaufen (s. 2015 Dealerbook) also müsste es die neue doch irgendwann ab Herbst geben?


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Anbei ein weiteres Bild. Dort lässt sich gut das Spiel erkennen, wenn man beide Pfeile betrachtet. Diese blaue Schale bewegt sich in der eingepressten Schale.


----------



## Tenderoni (21. September 2015)

^ das Problem hatte ich am Trance auch. Neues Cane-Creek Lager (40-Serie) mit vorhandener Giant (FSA) Lagerschale. Danach hat es entweder gewackelt oder der Steuersatz war komplett fest und es ließ sich nichts mehr drehen. Hatte erst nach Einbau der Cane-Creek Lagerschale Ruhe, hat danach bestens gefunzt.


----------



## Chris_Klein (21. September 2015)

Falls jemand Bedarf hat, ich habe eine 2015er Giant Sattelstütze, absenkbar um 100mm aus einem neuen Giant 1. Komplett mit Zug und Lenkerbedieneinheit.
Die Stütze wurde vor der ersten Fahrt ausgebaut.
Bin für Gebote offen.


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Mal ne ganz blöde Frage...kann es sein, dass dieser blaue Dichtungsring, den ich separat abfotografiert habe gar nicht nötig ist? Ohne diesen Ring habe ich das Gefühl, dass es passt...


----------



## rmaurer (21. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz blöde Frage...kann es sein, dass dieser blaue Dichtungsring, den ich separat abfotografiert habe gar nicht nötig ist? Ohne diesen Ring habe ich das Gefühl, dass es passt...


Dieser Ring klemmt den Gabelschaft ansonsten wäre der Steuersatz locker. Eventuell drückt bei dir die obere Steuersatzabdeckung den blauen Klemmring nicht tief genug runter d.h. die Abdeckung liegt bereits auf bevor der Ring richtig klemmt. Für diesen Fall gibt es Micro Spacer die man dann zwischen Ring und Abdeckung montiert. Suche einfach mit google mal nach "klemmring" und "Micro spacer". Da gibt es auch ein anschauliches Bild aus welchen Komponenten dein Steuersatz besteht (google Bildersuche)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

Ich meine nicht den komplett blauen s.g. Kompressionsring sondern diesen Zentrierring auf dem zweiten Bild...


----------



## fantozzi (21. September 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Dieser Ring klemmt den Gabelschaft ansonsten wäre der Steuersatz locker. Eventuell drückt bei dir die obere Steuersatzabdeckung den blauen Klemmring nicht tief genug runter d.h. die Abdeckung liegt bereits auf bevor der Ring richtig klemmt. Für diesen Fall gibt es Micro Spacer die man dann zwischen Ring und Abdeckung montiert. Suche einfach mit google mal nach "klemmring" und "Micro spacer". Da gibt es auch ein anschauliches Bild aus welchen Komponenten dein Steuersatz besteht (google Bildersuche)




Ich glaube du könntest tatsächlich richtig liegen. Wenn ich den blauen Kompressionsring mit den Fingern fest eindrücke, klemmt dieser den Zentrierring...sobald ich jedoch die Steuersatzabdeckung draufpacke, scheint die Abdeckung diesen blauen Ring nicht tief genug zu drücken...


----------



## NoDope61 (21. September 2015)

eWar ein schöner Tag heute


----------



## hnx (21. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Ich glaube du könntest tatsächlich richtig liegen. Wenn ich den blauen Kompressionsring mit den Fingern fest eindrücke, klemmt dieser den Zentrierring...sobald ich jedoch die Steuersatzabdeckung draufpacke, scheint die Abdeckung diesen blauen Ring nicht tief genug zu drücken...


Hattest du mal mit den FSA Komponenten und dem Cane Creek Lager probiert? Das Lager ist ein Normteil, da sollte es dann keine Schwierigkeiten geben.


----------



## fantozzi (22. September 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Hattest du mal mit den FSA Komponenten und dem Cane Creek Lager probiert? Das Lager ist ein Normteil, da sollte es dann keine Schwierigkeiten geben.



Ich habe lediglich das untere Lager von FSA weiterhin benutzt...das obere Lager passt ja nicht...oder welches Lager meinst du genau? Hab mir gestern noch Micro-Spacer bestellt. Evtl. bekomme ich das Spiel in den Griff.


----------



## hnx (22. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich das untere Lager von FSA weiterhin benutzt...das obere Lager passt ja nicht...oder welches Lager meinst du genau? Hab mir gestern noch Micro-Spacer bestellt. Evtl. bekomme ich das Spiel in den Griff.


Oben den Deckel, Zentrierkonus und Dichtring von FSA und dazu das Canecreek Lager. Ich nehme an, dass du dir das neue Oberteil besorgt hast, weil dein altes Lager defekt war.


----------



## fantozzi (22. September 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Oben den Deckel, Zentrierkonus und Dichtring von FSA und dazu das Canecreek Lager. Ich nehme an, dass du dir das neue Oberteil besorgt hast, weil dein altes Lager defekt war.



Ich habe ein anderes Oberteil gekauft, weil ich die Gabel ausgetauscht habe...also weg vom OD2 Standard.


----------



## hnx (22. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Ich habe ein anderes Oberteil gekauft, weil ich die Gabel ausgetauscht habe...also weg vom OD2 Standard.


Ok, dann ist klar, dass zumindest Deckel und Zentrierkonus nicht passen. Hat denn das OD2 Lager die gleichen Außenmaße wie das Canecreek? Wenn ja, dann sollte auch die Schale passen.

Ich würde schnell die Schale auspressen und die von Canecreek rein, da scheint das Problem zu liegen. Eventuell ist der Rand höher oder der Kontaktpunkt in der Schale tiefer.


----------



## fantozzi (22. September 2015)

Mein Messschieber zeigt die gleichen Außenmasse (5 cm) an. Ich werde den Tipp mit dem Spacer mal austesten...wenn dies auch nicht helfen sollte, lasse ich mir die neue Schale einpressen...wat für ein Krampf


----------



## Fleshripper (22. September 2015)

Hey Leute.

Heute mal getestet. 2016er in M.
Proportionen scheinen zu passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (23. September 2015)

Hm, ein bisschen klein vielleicht. Warst du auch auf einem L Probe sitzen? Wieviel der sattelstütze hast du rausgezogen?


----------



## fantozzi (23. September 2015)

Zur Info...diese Micro-Spacer haben leider auch keinen Erfolg gebracht. Wenn ich die Gabel von unten einfach hochdrücke, spüre ich kein Spiel...sobald ich jedoch Spacer, Vorbau und Ahead-Deckel anbringe, geht das Spiel von vorne los :-/ Die Ahead-Schraube ist ja dazu gedacht die Gabel etwas nach oben zu ziehen und somit den Steuersatz zusammen zu pressen...ob ich die Schraube nicht fest genug angezogen habe? Dabei lese ich immer wieder, dass diese Schraube nur handwarm angezogen werden soll (ca. 2-3 Nm)...


----------



## Ironass (23. September 2015)

Das der letzte Spacer überstehen muss ist bekannt?


----------



## fantozzi (23. September 2015)

Kann es sein, dass der Platz zwischen Gabelschaftende und Vorbau Oberkante mit ca. 1,3 mm zu wenig ist?


----------



## herbert2010 (23. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Platz zwischen Gabelschaftende und Vorbau Oberkante mit ca. 1,3 mm zu wenig ist?


leg mal einen spacer drauf und probiere es dann glaube es sollten 4-5 mm abstand sein soweit ich mich erinnere


----------



## xlacherx (23. September 2015)

Wenn die kappe noch ne Führung hat, die in den Vorbau rein geht, kann es durch aus zu wenig sein 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fantozzi (23. September 2015)

Hab leider keinen Spacer mehr übrig...ich hatte mir ein Set von Syntace gekauft, und die Spacer haben leider nicht gepasst (Fertigungstolerenz?) Dann habe ich drei weitere Spacer (No Name) gekauft, die dann gepasst haben. Ich bräuchte jetzt noch einen 5 mm Spacer zum Testen...besorg ich mir morgen mal.


----------



## Fleshripper (23. September 2015)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Hm, ein bisschen klein vielleicht. Warst du auch auf einem L Probe sitzen? Wieviel der sattelstütze hast du rausgezogen?


Sattelstütze ist so 3cm draußen plus halt den hub.
L wäre wieder zu viel von der sitzhöhe.


----------



## xlacherx (23. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Hab leider keinen Spacer mehr übrig...ich hatte mir ein Set von Syntace gekauft, und die Spacer haben leider nicht gepasst (Fertigungstolerenz?) Dann habe ich drei weitere Spacer (No Name) gekauft, die dann gepasst haben. Ich bräuchte jetzt noch einen 5 mm Spacer zum Testen...besorg ich mir morgen mal.


Zum oben drauf legen und testen sollten die syntace schon gehen. Welche hast da gekauft? Ich hab auch welche von syntace und die passen. Wichtig ist halt dass sie für 1 1/8" sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (23. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Platz zwischen Gabelschaftende und Vorbau Oberkante mit ca. 1,3 mm zu wenig ist?


Ja ist zu wenig. Viele Kappen sind dazu auch noch gewölbt. Geh damit am besten zu einem Fahrradmechaniker!


----------



## fantozzi (24. September 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Spacer-Kit-Universal-1-1-8-4er-Set-p1928/

Diese Spacer hatte ich zuerst bestellt...aber leider bekomme ich sie nicht auf meine Gabel...keine Ahnung, ob es an einer Fertigungstoleranz liegt. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich einen Maulschlüssel von Gedore für die Pedale bestellt...der erste Maulschlüssel passte nicht...der zweite Schlüssel hingegen schon.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. September 2015)

fantozzi schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Syntace/Spacer-Kit-Universal-1-1-8-4er-Set-p1928/
> 
> Diese Spacer hatte ich zuerst bestellt...aber leider bekomme ich sie nicht auf meine Gabel...keine Ahnung, ob es an einer Fertigungstoleranz liegt. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich einen Maulschlüssel von Gedore für die Pedale bestellt...der erste Maulschlüssel passte nicht...der zweite Schlüssel hingegen schon.


Pedale ohne inbus befestigung gibt's das überhaupt noch


----------



## fantozzi (24. September 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Pedale ohne inbus befestigung gibt's das überhaupt noch



Hast Recht


----------



## Ironass (24. September 2015)

Sooo. Erstmal teilweise gewechselt. Vorne jetzt Trailking 2,4. Hinten bleibt der alte HD 2,25 für den Rest der Saison drauf. Beläge auf Sinter gewechselt. Jetzt erstmal einschleifen. 
Für die, die aus meiner Ecke kommen. Am 04.10  ist in Herten auf den Halden offizielle Streckeneröffnung der Dh und der Xc Strecke. Mit Würstchen und geführten Touren. Alles unter frc-herten.de hört sich gut an.


----------



## sharky (25. September 2015)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> 
> Heute mal getestet. 2016er in M.
> Proportionen scheinen zu passen.


dem möchte ich widersprechen! das rad ist für dich locker eine nummer zu klein. sieht ja aus wie ein kinderrad wenn du drauf sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleshripper (25. September 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> dem möchte ich widersprechen! das rad ist für dich locker eine nummer zu klein. sieht ja aus wie ein kinderrad wenn du drauf sitzt.



Ist Größe M bei 170 78cm schrittlänge. Bei Größe L wirds von der sitzhöhe nicht mehr hinhauen.


----------



## xlacherx (25. September 2015)

Bei mir war heute Waschtag  
Frisch geputzt ist es doch am schönsten


----------



## rmaurer (25. September 2015)

Fleshripper schrieb:


> Ist Größe M bei 170 78cm schrittlänge. Bei Größe L wirds von der sitzhöhe nicht mehr hinhauen.


Ich habe 10cm mehr Schrittlänge und fahre ein L. Lass dich nicht verunsichern.


----------



## hnx (25. September 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Die alte konnte man für 199 UVP auch seperat kaufen (s. 2015 Dealerbook) also müsste es die neue doch irgendwann ab Herbst geben?


Giant sagt die neue Stütze gibt es ab Mitte November für 229,9€ Liste. 440mm Länge bei 150mm Hub ist amtlich, auch der neue Anschluss unten baut gut auf, wird definitiv nicht in jedem Fall passen.


----------



## stonedenture (26. September 2015)

Mein 2015er Trance 2 Ltd in L ist angekommen. Shimano Saint Pedale angeschraubt, erstmal alles eingestellt und eben los auf die Hausrunde. War ein überragendes Fahrgefühl ggü meinem alten Bike.
Bin begeistert.
Nächstes upgrade wird dann die neue Giant Stütze sein wenn sie denn passt...


----------



## Frodijak (26. September 2015)

Kannst du eventuell noch ein Bild im Stand machen? 
Wie sind deine Körpermaße?


----------



## herbert2010 (27. September 2015)

hier mal wieder das bike meiner frau jetzt mit Shimano 1x11 und bobcat  vorne und hinten












lg


----------



## bmqh (28. September 2015)

bmqh schrieb:


> Jaaaa, diese Technical Info Broschüre ist echt Gold wert. Die Nummer hatte ich dem Händler auch direkt gegeben. Heute Nachmittag rief er dann auch an und meinte, er könne die Achse doch bekommen, bloß dauert es etwas länger, weil Giant auch noch auf Nachschub wartet.
> 
> In diesem Beitrag in einem spanischen Forum geht es übrigens auch um die Achse. Und wenn der Google-Übersetzer die Wahrheit sagt, sind es wohl 1,5 mm Gewindesteigung, was dem E-Thru Standard entspricht. Ich werd das mal nachmessen wenn ich die Achse habe...



Kurzer Nachtrag: Die Achse ist inzwischen da und hat wie erwartet eine Gewindesteigung von 1,5 mm.


----------



## TobbyK (28. September 2015)

Schönen Abend Allerseits!

Ich bin neu hier (hallihallo ich bin der Tobi und hoffe ich bin in diesem Tread richtig), lese aber schon länger mit...
Ich komm mal gleich zur Sache, ich will ein Trance!

Habe bisher schon mit nem (gnadenlos überstrapazierten) Giant XTC Hardtail aus ca. 2005 gute Erfahrungen gemacht (ist aber halt einfach immer noch ein Hardtail), jetzt solls also wieder ein Giant werden. Ich bin Einsteiger in die Fullies, es soll genügend Abstand zum Hardtail haben und für den gediegenen Feierabendtrail herhalten, aber auch mal für Touren 80km+ 2000hm +. Wohne teils im Allgäu, teils am Schwarzwald, das nötige Gelände dazu ist also da. Stimmt mir bitte kurz zu, dass ich mit dem Trance ein passendes Bike gefunden habe!  

Jetzt würde ich gerne meinen Geldbeutel schonen und mir das Trance 2 LTD kaufen, habe aber bei den Fox Evolution Teilen ein paar Vorbehalte. Kann man die bedenkenlos kaufen? Wie viel Unterschied ist da zur Performance-Reihe? (Factory lass ich mal aus Budgetgründen raus)
Ansonsten: SLX geht völlig i.O., um die Laufräder (sollen ja stabil und halbwegs leicht sein) mach ich mich erstmal keine Gedanken und ne XT-Bremse und Reverb rüst ich sowieso nach. Außerdem gefällt mir das 2er farblich mit Abstand am besten. Was denkt ihr, wie viel besser ist das Fahrwerk vom Trance 1? Hat jemand beide ausführlich gefahren? Klar werd ich beide kurz antesten Testen, aber auf ner kleinen Runde ohne viel Erfahrung mit Fullies sind die Ergebnisse vermutich eher bescheiden (oder gibts hier zufällig Allgäuer Trancer?).

2er plus Reverb und XT macht ~1800€
1er für 2200€
Der Herbst machts möglich 

Was wäre denn eure Wahl? Kann man die Fox Evolution Federelemente gewissenlos kaufen? Oder macht Revelation/Monarch so viel mehr her? (eine Einzelmeinung hab ich schon geSUFUt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/unte...-fit-performance-oder-ctd-fit-factory.711345/)

Oder will zufällig jemand nen 1er Rahmen gegen nen 2er Rahmen tauschen ? 

Viele Grüße und schonmal vielen Dank fürs lesen,

Tobi

Achja, 180cm und 70-80kg Gewicht, je nach Jahreszeit und Rucksackfüllung


----------



## xlacherx (29. September 2015)

Hi,

also ich denk mal, dass du im Trance auf jeden fall das richtige rad gefunden hast! 

Zu dem was geschrieben hast ( Ob 2 oder 1) 

also nach dem ich den kompletten Fox (Müll) raus geworfen hab, und durch RockShox ersetzt habe ( Monarch Plus DebonAir + Pike) Würde ich dir zum Trance 1 mit der Rockshox Ausstattung raten. (Also wenn du dir das leisten kannst) 

Teure Fox komponenten gehn bestimmt auch klar, aber mit den Evo teilen, die in meinem Trance 2 (2014) drin waren bin ich gar nicht warm geworden. 

Und leicht würde ich den Giant LRS nicht grad bezeichnen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobbyK (29. September 2015)

Okay, die Laufräder sind stabil aber nicht leicht, trotzdem erst mal i.O.

Was genau fehlt denn den Evo-Komponenten? Hattest du auch die 2015er oder die 14er?

Für 2000€ würd ich halt schon wieder ein kaum gefahrenes gebrauchtes Canyon Spectral bekommen, mit Performance Fahrwerk und komplett XT...


----------



## xlacherx (29. September 2015)

Sagen wir mal so, der Dämpfer war ganz okay... Aber die Gabel ging (für mich) gar nicht. Klar, wenn man damit nur auf der Waldautobahn spazieren fährt - okay. Da das Trance bei mir aber gut herhalten muss (Trails, Flowtrails, Sprünge, Drops usw) hat mir die Fox nicht gereicht. Sie hat mir zu tief im Federweg gearbeitet und hatte keine spürbar straffer werdende Kennline. Allein mal nur als beispiel das oblikatiorische Treppen fahren. Nach den ersten 5 Treppen hin die Fox so im letzten drittel vom Federweg und kahm erst wieder im Flat raus. Egal wie schnell der Rebount war. (Gefahren bin ich immer zwischen 20-25% Sag). Gleiches Problem auch bei Anliegern. Da ist die Gabel Spürbar durch den Federweg durch gerauscht. 
Das ist bei der Pike halt ganz anderst. Die Spricht mega gut an, bleibt aber im Federweg stehn - nutzt ihn aber auch - wenn er gebraucht wird. 
Der Dämpfer war okay - aber der Monarch passt von der Kennlinie / Kompression einfach besser zur Pike. 

Klar kannst du ein Canyon dafür haben - für das Geld kannst du auch ganz andere Bikes haben. Wenn ich mal zusammen rechne was ich für mein Trance auf dem Tisch gelegt hab ( original ist noch Rahmen, Trettlager, Kurbel, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk  ) hätte ich mir auch ganz andere (Eventuell auch Carbon Kisten ) kaufen können. Aber so wie mein Trance jetzt ist - macht es mir jeden Tag aufs neue mit ihm die Trails unsicher zu machen! Ich fühl mich einfach sau wohl drauf 

Klar - du kannst auch mit einem Trance 2 spass haben - meins macht mir, so wie es jetzt ist, aber mehr spass, weil es einfach funktioniert. 

Achja fast vergessen. Ich hab ein 2014er - sprich auch ne 14er Gabel die aber 3 mal bei Fox war, weil sie immer ein dezent nerviges Knaxen von sich gegeben hat. 
Beim letzten mal hab ich dann eine neue Standrohreinheit bekommen, die Farblich irgendwo zwischen Normal und Kashima ist...  Hat die Gabel aber nicht wirklich besser gemacht. 
Die Fox ist jetzt in meinem "Reste-Hardtail" gelandet. Da tut sie zwar ihren dienst, gefallen tut sie mir aber immer noch nicht


----------



## Chris_Klein (29. September 2015)

TobbyK schrieb:


> Okay, die Laufräder sind stabil aber nicht leicht, trotzdem erst mal i.O.
> 
> Was genau fehlt denn den Evo-Komponenten? Hattest du auch die 2015er oder die 14er?
> 
> Für 2000€ würd ich halt schon wieder ein kaum gefahrenes gebrauchtes Canyon Spectral bekommen, mit Performance Fahrwerk und komplett XT...



Ich habe ein Trance 1.
Das RockShox Fahrwerk ist schon eine ganz andere Nummer als beim Trance 2, zudem ist der Carbonlaufradsatz beim 1er ein wirklich großer Unterschied.
Bei dem von Dir genannten geringen Aufpreis würde ich keine Sekunde warten und das 1er zu dem Kurs sichern. Viele gibt es ganz sicher nicht mehr.
Schöner Vorteil des 1er ist auch der eloxierte Rahmen. Die Mattlacke beim 2er sind ja nicht nur bei GIANT extrem empfindlich.

Ist das Canyon Spectral denn eine wirkliche Alternative (schon mal selbst gefahren) ?


----------



## TobbyK (29. September 2015)

Danke fürs Feedback aber:

Das Canyon ist weg, das Trance 1 gibts nur noch in M, ich denke L wäre bei 180/84 besser (fahr natürlich vorher nochmal Probe). Somit wirds wohl das Trance 2 LTD, das Fahrwerk muss erstmal reichen. Irgendwann kann ich mir ja mal ne Pike im Sale schießen. 

Aber kann es eventuell auch sein dass der ein oder andere hier das Trance als Reign missbraucht? 
Das gibts übrigens gerade für 2k mit Pike/Monarch RT/Deore.


----------



## xlacherx (29. September 2015)

Was heist missbraucht?  das Trance steckt das alles ohne Probleme weg


----------



## hnx (29. September 2015)

2014 gabs noch kein (neues) Reign, da sind die Giant Jungs alle auf dem Trance EWS gefahren. Von daher würde ich es nicht als Missbrauch sehen. Das Trance ist nicht so racelastig, aber das wars auch schon.


----------



## Chris_Klein (30. September 2015)

TobbyK schrieb:


> ... das Trance 1 gibts nur noch in M, ich denke L wäre bei 180/84 besser (fahr natürlich vorher nochmal Probe). Somit wirds wohl das Trance 2 LTD, das Fahrwerk muss erstmal reichen. Irgendwann kann ich mir ja mal ne Pike im Sale schießen.



Bei 180/83 fahre ich das Trance in M. Beim L hätte ich, bei meinem Einsatzzweck eine zu geringe Überstandshöhe gehabt (wahlweise Spiegel- oder Rühreier), zudem stieg das L bei mir viel zu früh vorne auf. Ich habe beim M auch den Vorbau umgedreht montiert um in steilen Geläuf mit der Absenkfunktion der Revelation eine aufsteigende Front zu vermeiden.
Es ist ja nicht nur die Gabel, auch der Dämpfer ist beim 1er ein anderer als beim 2er.
Von den in der Rotationsmasse bleischweren Felgen des 2er rede ich erst gar nicht.
Die Erstbereifung des 1er ist auch deutlich besser als beim 2er.

Ich habe am 1er kpl. XT verbaut (weil sie halt vorhanden war) und eine Reverb (weil diese auch schon da war).
Gewicht ist mit Flatpedalen knappe 13kg.

Ich habe auch das Reign hier, das ist ein völlig anderes Rad.
Gegenüber dem Trance ist das ein schwerer unhandlicher Panzer, bergab allerdings eine Macht.


----------



## anderson (30. September 2015)

TobbyK schrieb:


> das Trance 1 gibts nur noch in M,



würdest du mir die Quelle verraten? Keine Angst, geht um größe M


----------



## Chris_Klein (30. September 2015)

http://www.jehlebikes.de/giant-trance-1-2015.html

Ist glaube das letzte verfügbare in M. Wenn weg, dann weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muxll (30. September 2015)

Hi,

wie wäre es denn mit einem Trance 3? Hat immerhin RS Komponenten und bei dem Preis reichlich Luft für Tuning. Hatte ich mir überlegt bevor es dann doch das 1.5 wurde.

https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/giant-trance-3-charcoal-silver-2015.html

Wenn ich die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige ansehe haben die wohl noch einen ganzen Sack voll auf Lager, vieleicht geht vom Preis ja noch mehr. Teilweise sind die Räder bei Rabe bis zu 30% reduziert.


----------



## hnx (30. September 2015)

Wer das 3er richtig upgraden will, der muss sich im klaren sein, dass da im Prinzip außer dem Rahmen und vielleicht ein paar Anbauteilen (Sattel, Kurbel, Schaltwerk, Kette, Umwerfer, Innenlager) nichts bleibt.


----------



## muxll (30. September 2015)

Seh ich nicht so. Konkret hat Tobi nach dem Trance 2 gefragt, das hat den gleichen LRS den er erst mal behalten würde, Bremse will er sowieso tausche, Teleskopstütze nachrüsten. Ich seh bis auf Dämpfer und Gabel nicht den großen Unterschied. Ich perönlich würde das 3er dem 2er vorziehen.


----------



## muxll (30. September 2015)

Nochwas in eigener Sache, gibts für das Trance auch den "Unterfahrschutz wie fürs Reign bzw. passt der des Reigns?


----------



## hnx (30. September 2015)

Der hier passt,
Part number: 3G9-4001-1 / GEAR Program: 240000001

Hatte nicht gelesen, dass der Vergleich zum Trance 2 ist. Bin vom 1er ausgegangen. Da müsste man mal beide im Vergleich fahren, ob einem RS mehr zusagt als Fox.


----------



## muxll (30. September 2015)

Danke für die Teilenummer.

Bzgl. des 1er bin ich bei dir, das ist was ganz anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr_hebboch (30. September 2015)

Wo kriegt man den Unterfahrschutz her? Muss der beim Händler bestellt werden?


----------



## Ironass (30. September 2015)

Ja. Zur Zeit aber Lieferzeiten bis vier Wochen


----------



## sharky (30. September 2015)

es gibt auch einen aus carbon von rockguardz. den hab ich. sehr chic


----------



## Ironass (1. Oktober 2015)

Mal kurz weg vom Trance. Benutzt jemand hier Wandhaken um sein Rad zu lagern?
Also meine das Bike am Vorderrad aufhängen.  Taugt das?  Hält eine Felge den Druck von innen so aus?


----------



## rmaurer (2. Oktober 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Mal kurz weg vom Trance. Benutzt jemand hier Wandhaken um sein Rad zu lagern?
> Also meine das Bike am Vorderrad aufhängen.  Taugt das?  Hält eine Felge den Druck von innen so aus?


Hallo?? Wie wärs mit...
- google Suchfunktion!!
- google Bildersuche?
- Amazon Rezensionen?
- thread über Fahrrad Aufbewahrung!!

(Die Tatsache das solche Haken seit Jahrzehnten in Verwendung sind sollte die Frage eigentlich beantworten)


----------



## Ironass (2. Oktober 2015)

Hey, nicht beissen.


----------



## NoDope61 (2. Oktober 2015)

Mach das seit 2 Jahren so. Problemlos.
Nur auf die Speichen musst Du aufpassen.


----------



## R0htabak (2. Oktober 2015)

GIANT & Lefty SUPERMAX 160

Wollte Euch meinen Umbau nicht vorenthalten...
Basis ist das Trance 3 aus 2014 mit folgenden updates:
- Lefty SUPERMAX 160
- Rock Shox Monarch RC3 Plus DebonAir 2016
- Rock Shox Reverb Stealth
- ANSWER Pro Taper Expert 780

Rest ist original , Bremsanlage aktuell größtes Manko, wird zusammen mit Schaltungsgruppe im Frühjahr getauscht.

und um auf den letzten Eintrag zu antworten,
das Teil hängt an der Wand mit einem

BBB Werkzeug Fahrradwandhalter ParkingLot BTL-19

bis Reifenbreite 2.3 alles gut machbar. P/L überragend.


----------



## anderson (2. Oktober 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Mal kurz weg vom Trance. Benutzt jemand hier Wandhaken um sein Rad zu lagern?
> Also meine das Bike am Vorderrad aufhängen.  Taugt das?  Hält eine Felge den Druck von innen so aus?



Hat nebenbei den Vorteil, dass das Öl in den Castings Richtung Dichtung läuft.

R0htabak, gutes Upgrade, aber schöner wird das Trance dadurch nicht


----------



## Ironass (3. Oktober 2015)

Habe gerade ne Pike Rct3 Dp 150 mm für 499 bestellt.  Denke guter Kompromiss.  Freu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmqh (4. Oktober 2015)

Hat dich deine Fox Performance Gabel nicht überzeugt?


----------



## Ironass (4. Oktober 2015)

Doch.  Wesentlich besser als Evo. Möchte aber mehr Reserven.  Bzw. Für meine Nerven und Gewissen.  32er zu 35er Standrohre. Wahrscheinlich reize ich selbst die Performance nicht aus.


----------



## jr_hebboch (7. Oktober 2015)

Bitte nicht steinigen ... ich habe die Suchfunktion benutzt (Aber leider nix Passendes gefunden)

Ich suche einen ordentlichen Ersatzschlauch, den ich für den Notfall im Rucksack mitnehmen will. In Grösse 57-584 für mein Trance.

Gibt es da einen guten Allround-Schlauch? Bitte kein Latex.


----------



## Ironass (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehm immer die 27.5 bis 2.4 von Schwalbe. Glaube sv19.


----------



## bmqh (7. Oktober 2015)

Standard wäre von Schwalbe der SV 21. Alternativ der SV 21A wenn's etwas leichter (minus 55 Gramm) sein soll.


----------



## Ironass (7. Oktober 2015)

Jo sv21. Hab mich vertan


----------



## hnx (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich nehm die Ultralight Schläuche von Maxxis. Vom Namen nicht abschrecken lassen, entsprechen so ziemlich dem was Schwalbe als Extra Light verkauft, also normale Schläuche.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Oktober 2015)

Als Notlösung für unterwegs tuts doch so gut wie jeder Schlauch um heim zu kommen. 
Seit ich tubeless unterwegs bin, hatte ich einmal nen Platten, und da hatte ich nen 1cm langen Schlitz im Reifen. 
Durchschläge oder sowas hab ich nie wieder gehabt


----------



## petrol (7. Oktober 2015)

Welchen Flaschenhalter fahrt ihr im Trance? Bei meinem habe ich kaum Platz die Flasche raus und rein  zu schieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (7. Oktober 2015)

petrol schrieb:


> Welchen Flaschenhalter fahrt ihr im Trance? Bei meinem habe ich kaum Platz die Flasche raus und rein  zu schieben


Topeak Sidecage. Da passt dann sogar eine 0,75l Flasche mit Deckel (Elite Supercorsa).


----------



## xlacherx (7. Oktober 2015)

petrol schrieb:


> Welchen Flaschenhalter fahrt ihr im Trance? Bei meinem habe ich kaum Platz die Flasche raus und rein  zu schieben


Ich hab einen von Spezi - da kann man die Flasche seitlich entnehmen. Bei mir fährt das trinken aber nur noch auf dem Rücken mit ;-)


----------



## sharky (9. Oktober 2015)

am XL Rahmen fahr ich einen normalen Elite .ich habe nur die Löcher für die Befestigungsschrauben 1cm nach vorne gesetzt damit der Halter weiter hinten sitzt. so geht's gut


----------



## petrol (10. Oktober 2015)

Habe jetzt einen der seitlich offen ist. Der geht gut. Danke


----------



## jr_hebboch (12. Oktober 2015)

Spürt man den Unterschied zwischen dem Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo und dem standardmässigen Performance eigentlich deutlich? Irgendwie traue ich den Performance auf der Vorderachse nicht so recht. Rutscht gerne mal weg schräg zum Hang.

Oder doch lieber ein Hans Dampf?


----------



## Ironass (12. Oktober 2015)

Eher Hans dampf. Aber gibt bessere Kombis. Alles hier schon diskutiert.  Zurückblättern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (12. Oktober 2015)

Die erste Frage wäre, ob du das Rad im richtigen Winkel zum Hang stellst, wenn dieses dir wegrutscht? Damit wären Normalkraft und Gewichtskraft nicht gleichgerichtet.


----------



## xlacherx (12. Oktober 2015)

Dir Performance sind allgemein für die Tonne. Allein die karkase ist für den Ar***. 
Wenn du neue Reifen kaufst, kann ja auch was anderes (vor allem breiteres) drauf machen


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Oktober 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Spürt man den Unterschied zwischen dem Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo und dem standardmässigen Performance eigentlich deutlich? Irgendwie traue ich den Performance auf der Vorderachse nicht so recht. Rutscht gerne mal weg schräg zum Hang.
> 
> Oder doch lieber ein Hans Dampf?



Probiere mal mit dem luft druck etwas zu spielen wen nicht dann hans dampf oder ähnliches


----------



## jr_hebboch (12. Oktober 2015)

Ein 2.35er würde mir auch gut gefallen. Allerdings möchte ich jetzt auch nicht noch neue LR kaufen. Habe gelesen 2.35er auch der originalen 19-584 Felge funktioniert nicht so gut.

Mit dem Luftdruck hab ich schon rumprobiert. Mit Ü100 KG hab ich da aber auch nicht so viel Spielraum. Bin jetzt bei 2 bar vorne (Minimum auf der Reifenflanke mir 1.8 bar angegeben). Fahre übrigens nicht tubeless.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Oktober 2015)

jr_hebboch schrieb:


> Ein 2.35er würde mir auch gut gefallen. Allerdings möchte ich jetzt auch nicht noch neue LR kaufen. Habe gelesen 2.35er auch der originalen 19-584 Felge funktioniert nicht so gut.
> 
> Mit dem Luftdruck hab ich schon rumprobiert. Mit Ü100 KG hab ich da aber auch nicht so viel Spielraum. Bin jetzt bei 2 bar vorne (Minimum auf der Reifenflanke mir 1.8 bar angegeben). Fahre übrigens nicht tubeless.



Die 2.3 bob cat gehen gut auf der original felge aber auch der 2.35 hd war kein problem


----------



## jr_hebboch (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich traue dem NN Perf. auch nur in Schräglage nicht. Auf der Bremse find ich den top. Hab natürlich mit XL-Rahmen und 2 Meter Körpergrösse auch einen hohen Schwerpunkt, aber immer wieder unangenehme Rutscher am Vorderrad in manchen Kurven. Bisher ging Alles noch gut, die Schrecksekunden sind aber nix für den Blutdruck.


----------



## Ironass (18. Oktober 2015)

Tables und Kicker mit dem Trance? 
Was fahrt ihr so mit der Kiste?


----------



## xlacherx (18. Oktober 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Tables und Kicker mit dem Trance?
> Was fahrt ihr so mit der Kiste?



Wegs was die Frage? Hast Angst dass es nicht hält?  Da machst du glaub eher dich kaputt  N Laufrad kann so oder so immer mal kaputt gehn. 

Ich war mit meinem auch schon im Bike Park. Sprünge, Drops - geht alles wunderbar!


----------



## Turbo-D (24. Oktober 2015)

Stelle mich hier auch mal vor. 

Ich heiße Daniel, 37 jahre und habe mein trance seit September 2014. 
Umgebaut schon einiges von der xt bremse, 203 / 180 er ice tech Scheiben und laufradsatz selbst gebaut mit novatec 4in1 und spank oozy trail. 
Jetzt kam noch eine pike dual position rein mit etwas kürzeren spank vorbau.

Das bike ist einfach genial, supersicher, schnell bergab und kleine Sprünge oder drops bis 1m kein Problem.  Bin im Sommer regelmäßig im trailground brilon oder mal willingen / winterberg.

Einzig das etwas träge bergauf störte mich bisher was aber mit abgesenkter pike schon besser ist, besonders enge spitzkehren bergauf sind deutlich leichter zu fahren. 
Als nächstes soll noch 1x11 shimano xt umgerüstet werden. 
Die slx trigger sind mir zu lahm. Jeden Gang einzeln tippen ist manchmal echt blöd.

Mfg daniel


----------



## Harry2312 (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne bei meinem Trance ltd 2 mit S-XC Felgen 2.4 Mountainking Reifen montieren. Fährt jemand 2.4 Reifen auf der Felge?? Neuen Laufradsatz will ich nicht gleich kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (28. Oktober 2015)

Geht schon. Bin damals auch nen 2,35er Reifen drauf gefahren. Es kann dir nur passieren, dass der Reifen, bei geringen drücken, in den kurzen weg knickt


----------



## Harry2312 (28. Oktober 2015)

Okay! Gut dann wird ichs mal versuchen! Wenn es nicht funktioniert muss ich mir eh andere Felgen kaufen!


----------



## paul-pro (29. Oktober 2015)

@Harry2312
Habe die gleichen Reifen drauf. Läuft besser als mit denen ab Werk!! Aber du hast schon Recht: eigen ist die Felge schon was schmal für 2,4... Aber neuer LRS ist auch so teuer


----------



## Harry2312 (29. Oktober 2015)

JA ich werds mal versuchen! Welchen Druck fährst du in den Reifen?? Hast du ein Bild wie das ganze aussieht??


----------



## paul-pro (29. Oktober 2015)

Fahre vorne ca. 1,8 und hinten knapp 2,0. Mein Fahrgewicht sind so etwa 78kg.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Oktober 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> hier mal wieder das bike meiner frau jetzt mit Shimano 1x11 und bobcat  vorne und hinten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




2.35, vorne 1,2 hinten 1,8 bar tubeles bei 65 kg meiner frau


----------



## paul-pro (29. Oktober 2015)

Die Reifen sind halt ziemlich rund durch die schmalen Felgen. Also die Seitenstollen sind recht weit geneigt. Hatte damit aber bisher keine Probleme!


----------



## Harry2312 (29. Oktober 2015)

Und ein schwammiges Gefühl habt ihr beim fahren nicht??


----------



## paul-pro (29. Oktober 2015)

Nein, schwammig ehrlich gesagt gar nicht! Fährt sich meiner Meinung nach definitiv besser als mit den Schwalbe Performance Reifen!!
Bin gespannt wie es sich dann mit breiten Felgen und Tubeless fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (29. Oktober 2015)

Harry2312 schrieb:


> Und ein schwammiges Gefühl habt ihr beim fahren nicht??


nein past alles


----------



## Harry2312 (29. Oktober 2015)

Also ihr meint Tubeless währe noch besser??


----------



## xlacherx (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahr nur noch tubeless. Die schwalbe Performance sind für die Tonne. Die Tagen höchsten für die kettenstrebe  
Pannenschutz gleich null. 

Der Vorteil von tubeless (mit breiten felgen) ist, dass die Reifen sich wieder selber abdichten, Fall du mal ein kleines Loch haben solltest, du mit dem Druck weiter runter gehn kannst, und es zum Teil auch noch leichter ist 

Ich fahr ja zb den roval lrs. Der hat ne Maulweite von 29mm. Vor bin ich (unbeabsichtigte) auch schon mal 1,2bar gefahren  aufgefallen ist mir das nur, weil es nach nem 1m flat drop doch recht schwammig war in der Landung 

Du kannst auch den Giant lrs tubeless fahren. Hab ich auch gemacht. Du brauchst halt nur n passendes Felgenband und Ventil + Milch. 
War bei mir mit den schwalbe Reifen damals aber n rechtes gefummel bis die dicht waren.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Oktober 2015)

der original lrs wird mit 2 lagen tape leichter dicht


----------



## Harry2312 (29. Oktober 2015)

Was hast du bei den Giant LRS für ein Tubeless Kit verwendet? Der Conti MK ist ja tubelessready!


----------



## xlacherx (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab mir aus dem Bikemarkt so n Gelbes Tesa-Tape gekauft. Das gibts genau in 19mm Breite. Das hab ich zweilagig verklebt. Ventile hab ich mir beim Händler des Vertrauengeholt. 
Milch verwende ich ( immer noch) die von NuTubes ( http://www.probikeshop.com/de/de/notubes-pannenschutz-fluessigkeit-the-solution/72181.html)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (29. Oktober 2015)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00VF4TJ7A?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Milch und Ventile von NoTubes


----------



## Harry2312 (29. Oktober 2015)

Super, Danke Leute für die Infos !!!!


----------



## xlacherx (29. Oktober 2015)

achja und als kleiner Tipp ;-) 
Bei der Tubless Montage geh ich wie volgt vor:


- Felgenband + Ventil Montieren 
- Reifen + Felge Reinigen ( Lappen + Bremsenreiniger) 
- Reifen Aufziehen
- Ventileinsatz entfernen ( Dann geht in Kurzer Zeit mehr Lufr rein, und der Reifen springt schneller nach ausen) 
- Reifen Aufpumpen ( Kompresse, Luftakku oder in guten fällen nur die Pumpe nehmen) 
- Wenn der Reifen sitzt, Luft nochmal ablassen, Milch durch das Ventil einfüllen
- Reifen erneut aufpumpen
- Pumpe abziehen und schnell den Ventileinsatz eindrehen
- Reifen aufpumpen und drehen / schütteln damit die Milch überall hinkommt und ggf. undichte Stellen abdichtet. 

Am besten ist es, wenn man nach dem aufziehen gleich ne Runde ums Haus fährt. Dann waren die Reifen bei mir immer gleich dicht. 

mfg


----------



## Harry2312 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hab mich gestern etwas umgesehen und würde einen neuen P-AM 2 Laufradsatz günstig bekommen! Mauelweite innen 25mm, währe ja nicht schlecht! Nur denk ich das die ziemlich schwer sein werden! Was meint Ihr?


----------



## jr_hebboch (30. Oktober 2015)

Gestern hab ich mal eine kleine Schrauber-Session am Trance eingelegt.

1.  Den originalen Lenker gegen einen Spank Spoon 762 mit 40er Rise getauscht.

2.  Den originalen Nobby Nic Performance gegen einen Hans Dampf Evo auf der Vorderachse getauscht.

Fazit:

Die Sitzposition hat sich, für mich sehr grossen Fahrer, durch den neuen Lenker leicht gebessert. Auch das Handling ist durch die Breite des Lenkers besser geworden. Der HD ist mal eine ganz andere Nummer, als der NN. Selbst bei z. B. bewusst falsch angefahrenen Wurzeln hat der HD keine Schwächen gezeigt, wo ich mit dem NN ständig Vorderradrutscher hatte. Gefällt mir!!!


----------



## xlacherx (30. Oktober 2015)

Wer noch nen HD in 27,5*2,35 Trailstar Snakeskin haben will, ich geb nen neuwertigen ab. Der wird bald im Bikemarkt zu finden sein

@Harry2312 
Frag doch mal den aktuellen besitzer, was der LRS wiegt, dann weist du es ob er leichter oder schwerer is  

mein LRS ist über 500g leichter als der alte


----------



## Harry2312 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ja er sagt 2198gr, das is ja viel! Hab keine Ahnung was der Originale LRS hat!


----------



## rmaurer (30. Oktober 2015)

Harry2312 schrieb:


> Hab mich gestern etwas umgesehen und würde einen neuen P-AM 2 Laufradsatz günstig bekommen! Mauelweite innen 25mm, währe ja nicht schlecht! Nur denk ich das die ziemlich schwer sein werden! Was meint Ihr?


Maulweite = 24mm

Also am Papier ist der Laufradsatz "unfahrbar schwer" (ca. 2100g) inwieweit die praktische Trägheit dadurch zunimmt hängt aber auch von der Gewichtsverteilung der Komponenten ab.
Ich habe mich an das Gewicht gewöhnt und bin 2 AlpX dieses Jahr damit gefahren, wenigstens ist er stabil.


----------



## hnx (30. Oktober 2015)

Der P-AM2 muss schon wirklich günstig sein, damit es sich lohnt, den als Zweit-LRS hinzustellen für den Park oder so. Denke "vom Neurad demontiert" würde ich nicht mehr als 150€ dafür zahlen wollen.


----------



## Harry2312 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich bekomme den Lrs mit zwei neuen Conti trail kong Reifen um 130 , aber wenn die so schwer sind ist das für mich sinnbefreit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (30. Oktober 2015)

Harry2312 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme den Lrs mit zwei neuen Conti trail kong Reifen um 130 , aber wenn die so schwer sind ist das für mich sinnbefreit


Auf willhaben ?? Bau ihm tubless auf dan sparst wieder gewicht 

Und die halten dan wenigstens was aus leicht is nicht alles


----------



## Harry2312 (30. Oktober 2015)

Ja genau auf willhaben !


----------



## Ironass (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab bei mir die Bontrager Duster Elite drauf. Waren günstig. Sind schwer aber scheinen was ab zu können


----------



## Ironass (30. Oktober 2015)

Mit Schlauch.


----------



## deorsum (31. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

wie bekomme ich denn den Zug einer Sattelstütze durch den Rahmen verlegt?
Das Tretlager ausbauen oder mit viel Geduld irgendwie durch fädeln?


----------



## Ironass (31. Oktober 2015)

Hi.
Blätter mal zurück.  Ca dreimal hier erklärt. Stichwort Einziehfeder. Hehe


----------



## deorsum (31. Oktober 2015)

Danke.  Dann gibts am Montag ne kleine Bastelstunde.


----------



## sigma66 (2. November 2015)

Hab mir vor kurzem im Schlussverkauf ein 2015er Trance 1 geholt.
Hammer Teil, kein Vergleich mit meinem bisherigen 100mm-Fully.

Möchte jetzt noch auf tubeless umrüsten.
Hat schon mal jemand den P-TRX-1c LRS umgebaut?

Bei mir ist da bereits ein blaues Felgenband eingeklebt. Kann aber nicht erkennen, ob das tubeless-Band ist.
Hab mal probeweise ein TL-Ventil eingebaut und ohne Milch aufgepumpt. Der Reifen ist ziemlich leicht in die Felge geploppt und ich konnte gut Druck aufbauen. Nach einiger Zeit hat der Reifen aber wieder Luft verloren.
Denke mal, dass das eher an den Schwalbe NN liegt, als am Felgenband. Der NN ist nur TLE und nicht UST.
Wollte aber bevor ich Dichtmilch einfülle gerne sicher gehen, dass ich das ganze nicht erst wieder sauber machen muss, wenn ich doch noch TL-Felgenband brauche.


----------



## hnx (2. November 2015)

In der Kiste des Radls müsste noch eine Kiste mit Kleinzeug liegen, da ist eine Rolle mit ausreichend TL-Band für 2 Laufräder dabei. Das blaue Felgenband auf meinen P-AM2 war das 0815 Schwalbe Band für Montage mit Schlauch, also nicht tubeless-geeignet.

Ohne Milch ists unmöglich nicht-UST dauerhaft dicht zu kriegen. 

Ich würde auf jeden Fall vernünftiges* tubeless-Band montieren, dann den Reifen draufploppen und am Ende durchs Ventil X ml Milch reingeben, alternativ ein kurzes Stück Reifenflanke nochmal aus dem Felgenhorn heben. 
*wie das beigelegte, muss kein NoTubes/Tesa sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma66 (2. November 2015)

In der Kiste war leider kein TL-Band dabei. Hatte auch schon direkt bei Giant nachgefragt und als Antwort bekommen, dass das beim Trance 1 nicht dabei ist. 
Milch werde ich auf jeden Fall verwenden. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Dichtigkeit sondern auch um den Pannenschutz vor allem gegen Durchstiche (bei uns ist der Weißdorn stark vertreten). 
Mich hatte nur gewundert, dass das Felgenband eingeklebt ist. Normalerweise liegt das 0815-Felgenband doch nur "lose" drin.


----------



## xlacherx (3. November 2015)

sigma66 schrieb:


> In der Kiste war leider kein TL-Band dabei. Hatte auch schon direkt bei Giant nachgefragt und als Antwort bekommen, dass das beim Trance 1 nicht dabei ist.
> Milch werde ich auf jeden Fall verwenden. Es geht ja nicht nur um die Dichtigkeit sondern auch um den Pannenschutz vor allem gegen Durchstiche (bei uns ist der Weißdorn stark vertreten).
> Mich hatte nur gewundert, dass das Felgenband eingeklebt ist. Normalerweise liegt das 0815-Felgenband doch nur "lose" drin.



Wenn du umbaust, kauf dir aber auch brauchbare Reifen. Bzw was ist den bei dir drauf? Auf meinem Trance 2 waren Nobby Nicks (Performance) drauf. die hätte man nie im leben dicht bekommen


----------



## sigma66 (3. November 2015)

Bei mir waren die NN in der EVO-Version mit TLE snakeskin drauf.
Vorne mit der Trailstar-Mischung, hinten mit Pacestar.
Durch das TLE sollte der tubeless-Umbau ja problemlos möglich sein.
Mir ging es auch nur um das Felgenband, da das vorhandene eingeklebt ist. Möchte das ungern rausreißen, wenn es für TL geeignet ist. Hab mal noch ein Bild angefügt. Vielleicht kann da jemand was dazu sagen.



Vermutlich werde ich ums Testen nicht rumkommen und muss dann das Reinigen der Felge in Kauf nehmen, wenn es nicht dicht wird.


----------



## korben (3. November 2015)

Servus, ich hab noch eine Lage FB draufgemacht, das wiegt nicht viel
Greetz, korben


----------



## Lutsch (4. November 2015)

Auf dem Bild sieht es für mir nach normalen blauen Felgenband aus.

Mein HD in Evolution war problemlos dicht, auch ohne Milch war das kein Problem. Milch ist aber natürlich drin wegen (hoffentlich bessere) Pannensicherheit. Bisher hatte ich 2 Platten, da konnte auch die Milch nichts machen.


----------



## Ich bins! (4. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich überlege auch mir ein Trance bzw. Trance SX ( der rahmen soll ja gleich sein)
zu kaufen, event. ein 2014er Modell gebraucht.

Frage: Passt da auch eine 3x10 Kurbel rein?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (4. November 2015)

Sollte schon gehn ( wenn die Achsbreite gleich bleibt) Aber warum auf 3x10 umbauen? Ich bin jetzt zwei Saisonen mit dem Trance unterwegs. Nen 3 fach Antrieb macht meiner Meinung nach in dem Rad keinen Sinn. 
Den würde man vllt brauchen, wenn man nur Rad und Feldwege fährt - und dafür wurde das Trance nun wirklich nicht gebaut


----------



## Ich bins! (4. November 2015)

Ok, danke...
Wahrscheinlich reicht 2x10 auch.
Ich denke es fehlt auf schnellen anspruchslosen Abschnitten obenrum
ein Gang zum mittreten.
3x10 ist halt am universellsten.


----------



## xlacherx (4. November 2015)

Fahr es erst mal, und du wirst merken, dass du es nicht brauchst. 

der 2x10 Antrieb reicht Berg ab bis ca 40-45kmh  zum mit tretten. 
Und auf dem Trail / bzw im Gelände wirst du bie über 30 Sachen so oder so nicht mehr wirklich mit tretten wenn es ruppig wird. 

Ich spiel im gegenteil eher mit dem gedanken, auf 1x11 umzubauen


----------



## hnx (4. November 2015)

Der Hinterbau des Trance ist seit 2014 auf 1-fach ausgelegt worden.


----------



## deorsum (4. November 2015)

Also mir langt 2x10 ebenfalls, habe 3-fach vorne bist jetzt noch nicht vermisst.


----------



## xlacherx (4. November 2015)

Das Trance ist ja auch n MTB und kein Trekking-Bike. 
Selbst auf meinem Hardtail ( welches hauptsächlich in der Stadt) bewewegt wird, fahr ich mit 2x10 und das reicht.


----------



## jr_hebboch (4. November 2015)

Ganz im Gegenteil. Das Gerühre in den 3 Ritzeln vorne hat mich bei meinem Vorgänger-Bike fast schon aufgeregt. Mir gefällt die 2fach vorne jetzt viel besser.


----------



## Ironass (4. November 2015)

Und wenn ich an die 2.4er Reifen und Druck denke, reicht mir  zweifach auch auf Asphalt.


----------



## xlacherx (4. November 2015)

Also auf meinem HT fahr ich seit 2 Tagen den Schwalbe Supermoto-X. Sprich n fetter Straßenreifen. Laufräder sind die alten vom Trance. 
Damit fahr ich mit gemütlichen 25-30 kmh durch den Ort  (eben) Antrieb ist identisch zu dem von meinem Trance. 
Daher würde ich mir da keine gedanken machen. 

Achja... wer für 650B nen Straßenreifen in breit will ;-) Der Super Moto X von Schwalbe ist nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## rmaurer (4. November 2015)

Ich bins! schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege auch mir ein Trance bzw. Trance SX ( der rahmen soll ja gleich sein)
> zu kaufen, event. ein 2014er Modell gebraucht.
> 
> ...


3x10 funktioniert beim Trance sogar theoretisch besser als 2x10 weil man länger am mittleren 32er Kettenblatt fahren kann (worauf der Rahmen optimiert ist), bei 2x10 muss man aufgrund des größeren Schräglaufes der Kette vorne deutlich öfters schalten

Wenn du auf die 2 schnellsten Gänge verzichten kannst würde ich dennoch eine 1x11 mit 28/10-42 vorziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigma66 (5. November 2015)

korben schrieb:


> Servus, ich hab noch eine Lage FB draufgemacht, das wiegt nicht viel
> Greetz, korben


Hast du das Band zusätzlich auf das vorhandene Band geklebt? Welche Breite hast du genommen?


----------



## xlacherx (7. November 2015)

Um das nochmal mit der anteibsgeschichte raus zu holen ;-) 
Ich war heute mit einem "cc-fahrer" unterwegs. Der hatte an seiner rennsemmel auch "nur" einen 2*10 Antrieb. Auf die Frage, ob ihm das nicht zu wenig sei, bzw ob er das ganz große kettenblatt nicht vermissen würde, meinte er, dass er das an seinem alten Rad hatte, er es aber keines Wegs vermisst. 
Klar, wenn man 50-60 kmh noch mit Druck rein treten will, braucht man das  aber das sind Geschwindigkeiten, die man mit dem trail bike nicht jeden Tag drauf hat


----------



## hnx (8. November 2015)

Wenn ich lese was hier manche im Forum für Gänge ausfahren auf Rädern, die nicht mal eine aerodynamische Sitzhaltung ermöglichen, dann frage ich mich welche Lappen da bei der Tour de France auf den Hobeln hocken.


----------



## anderson (8. November 2015)

Ich sehe am Trance keinen Nachteil von 3fach zu 2fach. Eigentlich sehe ich sowieso keinen Vorteil von 2fach. Mir geht es auch so, dass ich vor 2fach viel auf dem mittleren Blatt gefahren bin. Mit 2fach schalte ich deutlich mehr, weil ich viel öfter vorne schalten und dann hinten 2-3 Gänge korrigieren muss. Nicht im Downhill, nicht im Uphill, aber bei ebenerem Gelände mit Wechseln zwichen leichtem Gefälle und leichter Steigung. Vielleicht kann muss ich mich auch daran gewöhnen, die Kettenlinie einfach nicht optimal laufen zu lassen.

Klar wird man mit diesen Bikes selten in die Situation geraten, über 40 km/h noch kurbeln zu müssen. Wenn doch, isses aber blöd.

Tour de France, bzw. RR ist was komplett anderes und ein Vergleich an dieser Stelle macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## sharky (8. November 2015)

ich sehe am MTB keinerlei sinn von dreifach!

wenn ich eine 38-24 abstufung vorne hab frag ich mich, was ich mit dem rad fahre, wenn das nicht ausreicht, um die eben genannten 50-60km mit ordentlich druck zu fahren? bei 38/11 und 75u/min trittfrequenz kommt man schon auf 36km/h. wer mehr braucht, sollte sich überlegen, ob er das richtige rad hat. 3x an einem trailbike finde ich völlig daneben. ich fahr 1x10 mit 30 vorne und 11/36 hinten. ich vermisse keinen gang. 2x10 könnte ich mir gerade noch vorstellen. aber 3x10? ich bin neulich 100km und 3000hm mit dem trance mit 1x10 gefahren. mehr gänge? wozu?


----------



## anderson (8. November 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> ich fahr 1x10 mit 30 vorne und 11/36 hinten. ich vermisse keinen gang. 2x10 könnte ich mir gerade noch vorstellen. aber 3x10? ich bin neulich 100km und 3000hm mit dem trance mit 1x10 gefahren.



1500 von den 3000 geshuttelt 

Ich würde mit 30 10 11/36 sehr, sehr viel schieben


----------



## Deleted 8566 (8. November 2015)

Bin bis heuer auch 32/11-36 gefahren hnd ich lebe in den Alpen. 
Jetzt mit 32/11-40 ist es direkt komfortabel geworden.


----------



## korben (8. November 2015)

sigma66 schrieb:


> Hast du das Band zusätzlich auf das vorhandene Band geklebt? Welche Breite hast du genommen?


...ja, hab noch drübergeklebt, weil das orginale FB am Ventil ziemlich ausgeleiert war. Hatte 21 mm genommen.
Greetz, korben


----------



## rmaurer (8. November 2015)

Der eigentliche Vorteil von 3x10 liegt in der Kettenlinie - wodurch man weniger oft schalten muss, nicht in der Übersetzungsbandbreite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (9. November 2015)

Müssen beim Pulver die Lagerschalen ausgepresst werden?


----------



## rmaurer (9. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Müssen beim Pulver die Lagerschalen ausgepresst werden?


Nein. Aber ich würde diese Frage besser an die Firma richten bei der du den Rahmen pulverbeschichten lässt?


----------



## sharky (9. November 2015)

da der rahmen beim pulvern auf ca. 180°c erhitzt wird, würde ich es dir dringend anraten, die lager auszupressen. denn die temperatur stehen die dinger sicherlich nicht schadlos durch.


----------



## sharky (9. November 2015)

anderson schrieb:


> 1500 von den 3000 geshuttelt
> 
> Ich würde mit 30 10 11/36 sehr, sehr viel schieben


selbstverständlich bin ich jeden hm ehrlich selbst hochgetreten. shuttle gibt es bei uns hier im nicht-mal-mittelgebirge ja nicht
hast du es mit 30v und 11-36h schon mal getestet? geht. wirlich.


----------



## hnx (9. November 2015)

Ich kann auch am Donau-Ems-Kanal 1500hm auf 50km fahren.


----------



## sharky (10. November 2015)

sicher, nur... warum sollte man das tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (10. November 2015)

Die Aussage "ich bin x Höhenmeter mit einer 30/11-36 Übersetzung gefahren" ist relativ nutzlos denn Höhenmeter ohne Angabe der dabei zurückgelegten Strecke lassen keine Rückschlüsse auf die dabei durchschnittlich gefahrene % Steigung zu.

Bei 30 / 11-36 würden mir im Vergleich zu meiner 30 / 10-42 immerhin 2 Gänge fehlen, vor allem auf den Berggang könnte ich am Alp-X wegen der besseren Trittfrequenz nicht verzichten.


----------



## xlacherx (10. November 2015)

also wenn einfach, dann würde ich gleich auf 1x11 umbauen


----------



## anderson (10. November 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> hast du es mit 30v und 11-36h schon mal getestet? geht. wirlich.



Ich bin ja froh über 24/38 11-36. Dabei bin ich auf dem zweiten Ritzel bei 24 zu 32 noch untersetzter als deine 30 zu 36. Das ist zu fahren, kostet mich aber schon (bei kleiner cad) richtig Kraft und ist von mir sicher nicht lange Anstiege durchzuhalten. Macht auch keinen Spaß. Ich spreche von steilen Steigungen. Mein altes 18kg Enduro konnte ich ganz entspannt mit drei Kettenblättern jeden Berg hochkurbeln...
Aber wahrscheinlich liegts an meinen Beinen, zu viele S-Fasern


----------



## xlacherx (10. November 2015)

Also man muss sich schon etwas dran gewöhnen bzw etwas fitter werden ;-) 
Also ich Anfang letzten Jahres mein Trance gekauft hab, war ich auf dem Trail meistens vorn auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt unterwegs. Mittlwerweile nutz ich das wirklich nur noch, wenns knackig Berg auf geht ;-)


----------



## xlacherx (12. November 2015)

Jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder ne frage ;-) 
Ich liebäugele ja schon Seite langem mit der passenden Kurbel zu meinem Lenker  - der raceface sixc 

Jetzt hab ich mal n bisschen rum geschaut und fest gestellt, dass die Kurbel eine dickere Achse hat als das ganze shimano Zeugs. 
Kann / muss ich dann auf ein raceface Lager zurück greifen? Wenn ja, sind dann da alle Lager vom lagersitz her passend, oder gibt's da Unterschiede?


----------



## bummel42 (12. November 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder ne frage ;-)
> Ich liebäugele ja schon Seite langem mit der passenden Kurbel zu meinem Lenker  - der raceface sixc
> 
> Jetzt hab ich mal n bisschen rum geschaut und fest gestellt, dass die Kurbel eine dickere Achse hat als das ganze shimano Zeugs.
> Kann / muss ich dann auf ein raceface Lager zurück greifen? Wenn ja, sind dann da alle Lager vom lagersitz her passend, oder gibt's da Unterschiede?



Das Trance hat den PF92-Innenlager-Standard. Dieser ist für 24mm-Wellen geeignet. Ich habe auch schon ein RaceFace-Innenlager für 30mm verbaut. So richtig glücklich bin ich damit nicht geworden. Die Lager sind halt schon sehr dünne....


----------



## xlacherx (12. November 2015)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Das Trance hat den PF92-Innenlager-Standard. Dieser ist für 24mm-Wellen geeignet. Ich habe auch schon ein RaceFace-Innenlager für 30mm verbaut. So richtig glücklich bin ich damit nicht geworden. Die Lager sind halt schon sehr dünne....


Das heißt? Hält nicht lange oder? 

Kann es sein dass es da auch wars gibt, wo die Lager dann außerhalb des Rahmens liegen?


----------



## bummel42 (12. November 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das heißt? Hält nicht lange oder?
> 
> Kann es sein dass es da auch wars gibt, wo die Lager dann außerhalb des Rahmens liegen?



Genau, halten nicht so lange.
Außerhalb des Rahmens gibt es nichts. EIn PF92-Rahmen ist je genauso breit wie ein normaler Rahmen + Hollowtech-II-Lager.
Insgesamt reduziert sich daher die Auswahl (meiner Meinung nach) auf Kurbeln mit 24mm-Welle.
Sprich: Rotor, Shimano und SRAm GXP.


----------



## xlacherx (12. November 2015)

Hmm blöd. Ich find die von raceface schon Verdammt geil. Aber ob ich die mal kauf, hängt eh sehr stark vom Konto ab


----------



## hnx (12. November 2015)

RCZ hat die RF Kurbeln immer mal wieder zu unverschämt niedrigen Preisen im Abverkauf.
Du brauchst entweder das RF Lager oder Alternativ ginge glaube ich das BB92 von E-13 + RF Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (13. November 2015)

naja, 399€ sind trotz allem ein wort... ich bin geheilt von den dingern. die paar g ersparnis ggü. einer sram x.o sind mir die nachteile nicht wert. die 30mm alu achse mit dem achsdurchmesser bedingten winzigen, und damit wenig langlebigen, innenlager. die deutlich geringere auswahl an kettenblättern. ob man ggf. einen spider für 2x montieren kann, weiß ich nicht. zudem gefühlt deutlich weniger robust als die sram...


----------



## Ironass (14. November 2015)

Wäre ein Rockshox Rt3 200x57 eine wesentliche Verbesserung zu meinem Evo-Dämpfer. Hab ich dann in meinem M -Rahmen rechnerisch 150/160mm?


----------



## xlacherx (14. November 2015)

Der Dämpfer ja (wenn es ein Monarch debonair ist) da mit mehr Hub war mir zu riskant. Abgesehn davon geht das Trance auch mit 140mm echt gut


----------



## rmaurer (14. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Wäre ein Rockshox Rt3 200x57 eine wesentliche Verbesserung zu meinem Evo-Dämpfer. Hab ich dann in meinem M -Rahmen rechnerisch 150/160mm?


eher schlechter. Giant selbst hat es ausprobiert und festgestellt dass der Dämpfer im Uphill z.b. deutlich wegsackt (was auch Sinn macht wenn man darüber mal nachdenkt)
Hab im mtbr thread grad einiges dazu geschrieben:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=107871


----------



## Jierdan (16. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Wäre ein Rockshox Rt3 200x57 eine wesentliche Verbesserung zu meinem Evo-Dämpfer. Hab ich dann in meinem M -Rahmen rechnerisch 150/160mm?



Ehrlich gesagt wollte ich den Fox-Dämpfer auch erst gegen einen CCDB Inline (nach dem Kauf aber vor der ersten Fahrt), aber auf den ersten Testfahrten hatte ich dann den Eindruck, dass mich eher die Pike (und ihre Abstimmung) limitiert als die Hinterbauperformance  . 

Jetzt bleibt er erst mal, bis ich weiß ob der Eindruck, dass er auf längeren Wurzeltrails mit der Zeit schlechter wird wirklich am Dämpfer liegt oder vllt doch einfach nur an der mit der Zeit ermüdenden Muskulatur.


----------



## Ironass (16. November 2015)

Dich begrenzt eher die Pike als der Evo-Dämpfer?  Auch nicht schlecht. 
Habe jetzt nen Rc3 200x51 2016 für 339,- bei mountainbikes.net gefunden. Denke guter Preis. Oder? Wie war das noch mit Buchsen und Ein- und Ausbau. Bzw. umgekehrt.


----------



## Jierdan (16. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Dich begrenzt eher die Pike als der Evo-Dämpfer?  Auch nicht schlecht.
> Habe jetzt nen Rc3 200x51 2016 für 339,- bei mountainbikes.net gefunden. Denke guter Preis. Oder? Wie war das noch mit Buchsen und Ein- und Ausbau. Bzw. umgekehrt.



RT3 meinst du? Auslaufmodelle gibts jedenfalls deutlich günstiger. Hat sich da zum aktuellen Modelljahr so viel dran getan?

Ich wundere mich ja auch. Vielleicht kann ich auch einfach die Hinterbauperformance besser kompensieren als die Gabelperformance. Hat sich das Hardtailfahren über die Jahre hinweg vllt doch bezahlt gemacht


----------



## Ironass (16. November 2015)

Ne rc3 mit Zusatztank.


----------



## xlacherx (16. November 2015)

1. dein Dämpfer gibt es bei Bike-Components für 319€ 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ir-Daempfer-Modell-2015-Auslaufmodell-p39651/

2. Dein "zusatztank" wird in der Modellbezeichung durch das "Plus" erwähnt.

3. Wenn du dir den Dämpfer kaufst, würde ich die Bottomless Rings dazu bestellen
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...fuer-Monarch-Vivid-Air-ab-Modell-2011-p42600/

Edit:

Du braucht noch ne Einbaubuchse 
Diese hier in 8*22mm 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...d-Ario-ab-2010-p24675/schwarz-22-0-mm-o22615/

Die untere Gleitbuchse ( Metallbuchse) welche schon drin ist, muss raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutsch (16. November 2015)

Ich fahre aktuell den RT3 in 200x57 und bisher habe ich keine Probleme, auch nicht im Anstieg. Notfalls wird eben der Hebel umgelegt. Lange Anstiege habe ich vor der Haustür aber auch nicht.


----------



## Ironass (16. November 2015)

Die botomless sind für mehr Progression?  Wie die Token für die Gabel?


----------



## xlacherx (16. November 2015)

jop


----------



## hnx (16. November 2015)

Mit weniger Wirkung pro Stück.


----------



## Der_GruE (16. November 2015)

Der Neuzugang


----------



## rmaurer (16. November 2015)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Der Neuzugang


Gute Wahl. Mir hatte die Original Stütze aber zu wenig Hub, hab dann schnell auf KS LEV Integra 150 gewechselt (die gibts mittlerweile in komplett schwarz!)
Alu 32er Alu Kettenblatt könntest noch gegen ein 30er Stahl tauschen. Die 3fach längere Haltbarkeit und der günstige Preis machen die paar g mehr als wett (danke Sram). Der Rahmenschutz unten sieht schonmal genial aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (17. November 2015)

mir schwebt ja immer noch ein trance im "SX modus" vor, also mit 160mm gabel. allerdings mit 57mm hub am dämpfer, so dass das heck dann 160mm hergibt. ich möchte aber ungern die geometrieveränderung wie beim SX haben. daher wäre ein 203mm dämpfer IMHO eine nicht so blöde idee. früher gab es die dinger wie sand am meer. heute leider garnicht mehr. an den dämpferaugen kann man leider auch nichts durch exzenterbuchsen ändern.... noch jemand eine idee oder bezugsquellen für 203mm dämpfer?


----------



## proceed (17. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
seit gestern bin ich auch Besitzer eines Trance Advanced SX, gebraucht hier im Forum gekauft.
Gefahren bin ich es noch nicht, nur gestern die Laufräder getauscht. So wiegt es jetzt 11,85kg.
Fehlt noch meine RaceFace Next Kurbel und wahrscheinlich wird die Saint Bremse drankommen.
Hier ein schlechtes Handyfoto:


----------



## Ironass (17. November 2015)

Kann sowohl die Pike dpa als auch die sa auf  140/150 getravelt werden?


----------



## rmaurer (17. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Kann sowohl die Pike dpa als auch die sa auf  140/150 getravelt werden?


durch Austausch des Airshaft (Kosten ca. 30€). Verwende die Suchfunktion im Pike thread - da steht ALLES drinnen!


----------



## Der_GruE (17. November 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Gute Wahl. Mir hatte die Original Stütze aber zu wenig Hub, hab dann schnell auf KS LEV Integra 150 gewechselt (die gibts mittlerweile in komplett schwarz!)
> Alu 32er Alu Kettenblatt könntest noch gegen ein 30er Stahl tauschen. Die 3fach längere Haltbarkeit und der günstige Preis machen die paar g mehr als wett (danke Sram). Der Rahmenschutz unten sieht schonmal genial aus.


Stütze wird noch getauscht gegen eine 150'er.Kann auch noch etwas rein.An ein 30'er hab ich schon gedacht,mal sehen wie sich das 32'er so anstellt.Und der Rahmenschutz von rockguardz ist echt super.Ist noch serie bis auf einen kürzeren Vorbau.Hab auch noch nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. November 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> mir schwebt ja immer noch ein trance im "SX modus" vor, also mit 160mm gabel. allerdings mit 57mm hub am dämpfer, so dass das heck dann 160mm hergibt. ich möchte aber ungern die geometrieveränderung wie beim SX haben. daher wäre ein 203mm dämpfer IMHO eine nicht so blöde idee. früher gab es die dinger wie sand am meer. heute leider garnicht mehr. an den dämpferaugen kann man leider auch nichts durch exzenterbuchsen ändern.... noch jemand eine idee oder bezugsquellen für 203mm dämpfer?



Frag mal bei TF-Tuned nach.
Wird halt arg hoch, das Tretlager.
Könntest die längere Gabel auch mittels Winkelsteuersatz kompensieren.


----------



## hnx (17. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Kann sowohl die Pike dpa als auch die sa auf  140/150 getravelt werden?


Die DPA kann nur 160/130 bzw. 150/120, wie gesagt wurde, nur ein neuer Air Shaft nötig.


----------



## sharky (18. November 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Frag mal bei TF-Tuned nach.
> Wird halt arg hoch, das Tretlager.
> Könntest die längere Gabel auch mittels Winkelsteuersatz kompensieren.


das tretlager kommt weniger als 1cm hoch. und genau das will ich ja. so wie mein Trance jetzt liegt ist es ok. wenn die gabel dann 2cm höher baut und das tretlager max. 1cm wird die fuhre so schon vom lenkwinkel her flacher. noch mehr möchte ich nicht. ich mags wendig!


----------



## xlacherx (19. November 2015)

weiß von euch jemand, ob man ein XT-10 fach Schaltwerk mit einem 11Fach Trigger + 11Fach kasette fahren kann?!


----------



## sharky (19. November 2015)

geht nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (19. November 2015)

mist :-( also doch auch noch geld für n neues schaltwerk...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. November 2015)

sharky schrieb:


> das tretlager kommt weniger als 1cm hoch. und genau das will ich ja. so wie mein Trance jetzt liegt ist es ok. wenn die gabel dann 2cm höher baut und das tretlager max. 1cm wird die fuhre so schon vom lenkwinkel her flacher. noch mehr möchte ich nicht. ich mags wendig!



Okay. Du könntest ja mal eine 160 mm Gabel einbauen und den Dämpfer mit weniger sag fahren. Nur mal zum Probieren.


----------



## sharky (20. November 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Okay. Du könntest ja mal eine 160 mm Gabel einbauen und den Dämpfer mit weniger sag fahren. Nur mal zum Probieren.


naaaaa... alles keine lösung. ich will ja kein renn-setup haben


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. November 2015)

Nur zum Probieren!


----------



## schoeppi (21. November 2015)

Und nochmal Antrieb:

bei X1 Konfiguration, wenn ich auf 2x11 wechseln will brauch ich Umwerfer, Kurbel, Trigger (GX)
Brauch ich auch ein Schaltwerk?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (21. November 2015)

@sharky bist du schon weiter gekommen? Mit der nähst größeren Kolbenstange sollte sich was machen lassen. Wenn du die mit 63 mm Hub nimmst, dann wäre der Dämpfer um 6 mm länger. 
Zu Beginn würde ich aber nur die Gabel länger machen (muss ja nur der Spacer raus), dann, falls der LW echt zu flach ist, den Winkelsteuersatz rein und dann erst den Dämpfer umbauen. 

Ob sich das alles lohnt, nur für 20 mm mehr Federweg? Da wär n Rwign dann doch einfacher. Da kannst du den Lenkwinkel ja auch auf 67º machen.


----------



## rmaurer (21. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Und nochmal Antrieb:
> 
> bei X1 Konfiguration, wenn ich auf 2x11 wechseln will brauch ich Umwerfer, Kurbel, Trigger (GX)
> Brauch ich auch ein Schaltwerk?


Ja. Grund ist dass folgendes https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/technologies/x_horizon nur bei einem Kettenblatt funktioniert. Daher gibt es ein eigenes GX 2x11 Schaltwerk (ebenfalls auf Sram Homepage zu finden)

Bist du mit 1x11 unzufrieden dass du auf 2x11 umbauen willst?


----------



## schoeppi (22. November 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ja. Grund ist dass folgendes https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/technologies/x_horizon nur bei einem Kettenblatt funktioniert. Daher gibt es ein eigenes GX 2x11 Schaltwerk (ebenfalls auf Sram Homepage zu finden)
> 
> Bist du mit 1x11 unzufrieden dass du auf 2x11 umbauen willst?



Danke!

Noch bin ich nicht unzufrieden damit, ich habs nämlich noch gar nicht. 

Ich plane aber kurzfristig, also nächste Woche, die Anschaffung eines Trance SX.
Und hab ein bisschen Sorge ob mir das 1x11 reichen wird.
Drum überlege ich welche Optionen ich habe falls nicht.

Ich hab auch Sorge ob der Umstieg von 29 auf 27.5 richtig ist bzw. nicht ein Fehler ist.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema....


----------



## rmaurer (22. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Noch bin ich nicht unzufrieden damit, ich habs nämlich noch gar nicht.
> 
> ...


1x11 reicht sofern du auf 2 Gänge verzichten kannst. Welche das dann sind hängt von der Kettenblattgröße vorne ab und verrät dir der Ritzelrechner. Mit einer bestehenden 2x10/3x10 Schaltung kannst du dass vorher austesten.

Ich hab am Trance SX ein 30er Blatt montiert und bin bisher 2 Alp-X damit gefahren. Zugegeben ein 28er Blatt wäre auf manchen Anstiegen aufgrund der höheren Tretkadenz besser gewesen. Ich habe mich dann aber aufgrund diverser Überlegungen (Verschleiss 10er Ritzel,  Kosten Kurbeltausch auf direct Mount, Kettenlinie/Pedalrückschlag...) doch dagegen entschieden.

Ich finde es übrigens schade dass heutzutage viele Neuerungen abgelehnt werden ohne sie auch nur 1x selber getestet zu haben. Jede Neuerung ist auch eine Chance und die Welt wird von denen beherrscht die den Mut haben auch mal etwas neues zu wagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (22. November 2015)

Für mich war nach dem Umstieg auf 1x11 überraschend, dass ich jetzt eher im Kettenblatt gegangen bin um länger auf den mittleren Ritzeln fahren zu können (die Annahme bestätigt auch der optische Verschleiß der Ritzel). An die fehlenden Gänge bergauf kann man sich also gewöhnen, z.B. mehr im Stehen fahren. Wer schon vorher weiß, dass er diese oder jene Übersetzung braucht, der muss natürlich Abstriche bergab und in der Ebene machen.
(Lebe auch nicht im hochalpinen Raum und benötige daher keinen Schongang für 1000+hm)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. November 2015)

Lebe in den Alpen und brauche auch kein 2-fach. 
Ist reine Gewöhnungssache und es halt halt sehr große Vorteile.


----------



## anderson (22. November 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Lebe in den Alpen und brauche auch kein 2-fach.
> Ist reine Gewöhnungssache und es halt halt sehr große Vorteile.


Welches sind die "sehr" großen Vorteile?

Mit dem Trance (womöglich über mehrere 100hm) im Wiegetritt fahren ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der ganz große Gewinn.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (22. November 2015)

Zb dass ich 11 Gänge am Stück schalten kann. Ich muss mir keine Gedanken darüber machen, auf welchem Kettenblatt die Kette gerade liegt. Ich kann in kürzester Zeit von ganz schwer auf ganz leicht und umgekehrt schalten.
Und halt der sichere Halt der Kette durch das NW Kettenblatt.


----------



## xlacherx (22. November 2015)

Und Gewichtsersparniss + aufgeräumteres Cockpit. Ich denk dass ich über den Winter umrüsten werden (auf 1*11 von shimano) 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (23. November 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> @sharky bist du schon weiter gekommen?


nicht wirklich. das ist alles in der ideen- und findungsphase. man braucht ja was zum rumspinnen für die neue saison 
bevor das in hardware geht, geht noch ne weile rum. reign ist aber ausgeschlossen. zu lang. zu sehr bügeleisen.



anderson schrieb:


> Welches sind die "sehr" großen Vorteile?
> Mit dem Trance (womöglich über mehrere 100hm) im Wiegetritt fahren ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der ganz große Gewinn.


wieso sollte man im wiegetritt mehrere 100hm fahren? nimm doch mal den ritzelrechner und schau, was dir an gängen "verloren" geht. tyrolens hat es ja schon ausgeführt. ich hab anfangs auch nur das CC HT umgebaut. als ich gemerkt hab, das an gängen nicht wirklich was fehlt, ich dafür weniger rumschalten muss, nix klappert, man einfach durchschalten kann ohne nachzudenken... und am HT hab ich mich über die 450g gewichtsersparnis auch noch freuen dürfen  ohne, dass ich nachteile in der übersetzung verspüre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## druha78 (23. November 2015)

Ich habe den Eindruck, diese "überwiegende Vorteile" von 1-fach werden uns auf jedem Schritt und Tritt regelrecht eingeimpft - von Fachzeitschriften, Händlern und bereits infizierten Bikern... Die Vorteile gibt es sicherlich, aber versteht doch endlich: NICHT FÜR ALLE!
Für mich gehört das Schalten immer noch zum Biken dazu, und zwar auf beiden Seiten. 
Ich kann verstehen, warum man an guten Kinder-MTB´s auf mehrfach verzichtet: weil´s für Kinder kompliziert ist, und diese sich mehr aufs Fahren konzentrieren sollen! 
Wenn aber eine erwachsene Person, die sich Mountainbiker nennt, beim Schalten mit mehr als einem Kettenblatt nicht zurecht kommt, dann Habaderre!....
Auf einer normalen Tagestour in meiner Umgebung brauche ich fast immer ALLE Übersetzungen meiner 3x10-Schaltung und darauf greife ich oft und gerne zurück. Und stellt euch vor: Noch nie ist mir die Kette abgesprungen!! 
Und was das Gewichtsersparnis angeht - wird das Bike denn gleich sooo leicht, dass man mit einem Kettenblatt überall hinkommt??...

Meine Meinung: Mit der 1-fach-Schaltung nimmt man dem Mountainbike die Vielseitigkeit, die es haben könnte.

Und jetzt - Feuer frei!


----------



## herbert2010 (23. November 2015)

druha78 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, diese "überwiegende Vorteile" von 1-fach werden uns auf jedem Schritt und Tritt regelrecht eingeimpft - von Fachzeitschriften, Händlern und bereits infizierten Bikern... Die Vorteile gibt es sicherlich, aber versteht doch endlich: NICHT FÜR ALLE!
> Für mich gehört das Schalten immer noch zum Biken dazu, und zwar auf beiden Seiten.
> Ich kann verstehen, warum man an guten Kinder-MTB´s auf mehrfach verzichtet: weil´s für Kinder kompliziert ist, und diese sich mehr aufs Fahren konzentrieren sollen!
> Wenn aber eine erwachsene Person, die sich Mountainbiker nennt, beim Schalten mit mehr als einem Kettenblatt nicht zurecht kommt, dann Habaderre!....
> ...


ich habe den Eindruck du möchtest irgendwie deinen hang zu 3 fach rechfertigen und mal ehrlich wer am Mtb 3 fach braucht macht etwas falsch 2 fach würde ich noch verstehen aber 3 fach da hast so viele Unötige Überschneidungen

bei uns fahren ich meine frau und mein jun. 1x11, und es geht keinen was ab ja klar wen ich bergab schneller als 35 fahre und mit treten will könnte es knapp werden ist aber wen man eine höhere Frequenz fahren kann auch kein Problem.....

lg


----------



## schoeppi (23. November 2015)

@rmaurer und @sharky :

den Ritzelrechner hab ich schon ausführlich gequält.
In der Theorie sollte ich mit einem Wechsel auf ein 30er Blatt auch zurecht kommen, so wie rmaurer es auch hat.

Das Trance muss bei mir auch nicht alles können.
Es ist als reines Trailbike gedacht (Mittelgebirge, Taunus), wird also weder in der Ebene noch in den Alpen bzw. auf sehr langen Klettertouren zum Einsatz kommen.
Ich hab ja noch zwei andere, die müssen ja auch für was gut sein. 

Nicht zuletzt wegen der 1x11 will ich es ja auch haben, weil mich das interessiert und ich Neuerungen durchaus aufgeschlossen gegenüber
stehe.

Und natürlich ist es auch immer eine Sache der Gewöhnung.

Als ich von 3x10 beim 26er auf 2x10 und 29er umgestiegen bin war das nicht anders.

Die Frage nach der Umrüstung war auch erstmal nur ein Gedankenspiel.
Könnte ja sein, das ich das Ding so geil finde und es doch großräumiger einsetzen will.


----------



## xlacherx (23. November 2015)

druha78 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, diese "überwiegende Vorteile" von 1-fach werden uns auf jedem Schritt und Tritt regelrecht eingeimpft - von Fachzeitschriften, Händlern und bereits infizierten Bikern... Die Vorteile gibt es sicherlich, aber versteht doch endlich: NICHT FÜR ALLE!
> Für mich gehört das Schalten immer noch zum Biken dazu, und zwar auf beiden Seiten.
> Ich kann verstehen, warum man an guten Kinder-MTB´s auf mehrfach verzichtet: weil´s für Kinder kompliziert ist, und diese sich mehr aufs Fahren konzentrieren sollen!
> Wenn aber eine erwachsene Person, die sich Mountainbiker nennt, beim Schalten mit mehr als einem Kettenblatt nicht zurecht kommt, dann Habaderre!....
> ...



Also das Trance wird ja mit 2x10 ausgeliefert. Ich hab letztens mal nachgerechnet und kann mit 1x11 ( 32KB - 11/42 Kasette ) FAST die ganze Bandbreite abdecken, die ich bis jetzt auch habe. Klar, der schnelleste gang wird mir dabei flöten gehn. Das ist mir aber relativ egal, da ich den sehr selten nutze. bzw nur, wenn es auf der Straße lang berg ab geht.

Also wenn ich jetzt alles abdecken kann wie bis jetzt - aber mir den umwerfer, das zweite kettenblatt, und die Kettenführung sparen kann, wo ist dann das Problem?
Ich hab lieber n ordentliches Cockpit spar Gewicht.

Also das ist mal meine meinung dazu - und mir hat es keiner eingetrichter! Nur nervt mich ehrlich gesagt das Umwerfer geschalte.


Edit:

Mal noch ne Detail-Frage zum Umbau auf 1x11 ;-) 

Wie nennt man das Teil ( Blech) mit der man den Befestifungspunkt vom Umwerfer abdeckt? und wo bekomme ich das her? 

mfg


----------



## hnx (23. November 2015)

Giant Händler. Denke andere Direct Mount-Cover passen auch.


----------



## anderson (23. November 2015)

nun, hnx hat ja schon geschrieben, dass er sich daran gewöhnen muss, mehr im Stehen zu fahren. Mit 140 FW . Gerade da, wo ich die fehlenden Gänge brauche (steil, loser Untergrund, Wurzeln), fahre ich sicher nicht im Stehen, weil dann der Druck auf dem Hinterbau fehlt.

Ich habe den Ritzelrechner bemüht und habe auf meiner Runde die entscheidenden Steigungen 1x11 äquivalent an meiner Zweifach geschaltet. Das will ich nicht immer fahren müssen. Auch, wenn ich mir das vorstelle, was ich in den Alpen an Steigungen fahren will, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch Spaß macht.

Neuerungen sind super! Aber es ist etwas nicht inovativ, nur weil es neu ist. Ich hatte schon Scheibenbremse am Rad, als im damaligen Bike-Magazin-Forum noch die Hälfte der Meinung war, dass sie keine Zukunft hat. Auch 50cm Lenker fand ich immer blöd und vollgefedert prima. Ich kaufe mir aber keine "Neuerung", nur weil es sie eben jetzt gibt. Ich hinterfrage, teste und ziehe meine Schlüsse.

Aber ich möchte gerne glauben, dass 1x10 oder 1x11 für euch gut passt. Entweder habt ihr einfach die dickeren Beine oder ein anderes Einsatzgebiet.

@herbert2010: Wieso sollte 2fach mehr Sinn machen als 3fach? Der einzige Vorteil, den 1fach mir bringen würde, weniger nachdenken beim Schalten, fällt ja mit 2fach weg. Mit 3fach fahre ich 80% mittleres Blatt, mit 2fach schalte ich vorne viel mehr rum.

In einer Vision sehe ich Mountainbiker mit degeneriertem linken Daumen. Das kann doch nicht gut sein


----------



## xlacherx (23. November 2015)

Wenn du bei zweifach zu viel schaltest, solltest du eventuell dein vorderes Kettenblatt an deine Runde /Gewohnheit anpassen. 

und wenn du sagt, dass du nicht im stehen den berg hoch radln möchtest, gibt da ja die möglichkeit, das vordere Kettenblatt so zu wählen, dass man ganz gemütlich den berg hoch kommt. dafür gibt es ja auch "tuning-Ritzel" 

Abgesehn davon zwingt dich ja keiner, auf 1x11 umzubauen.  ;-)

Aber 3fach will ich aus optischen gründen schon nicht mehr  Selbst an meinem HT mit Straßenreifen brauch ich nicht mehr als 2x10. Im gegenteil, da konnte ich das kleine blatt fast wegmachen, weil ich es nicht brauch 

Wenn ich mal so 10-12 Jahre zurück denke, war es auf dem Dirt nich viel anders. Damals sind fast alle mit 7-8 Fach antreiben gefahren. Die paar Jungs, welche damals schon Single-Speed gefahren sind, wurde belächtelt, da es angeblich ja nicht geht würde. 
Tja was soll ich sagen, einmal Probiert, und keiner wollte mehr was anderes.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. November 2015)

anderson schrieb:


> kaufe mir aber keine "Neuerung", nur weil es sie eben jetzt gibt. Ich hinterfrage, teste und ziehe meine Schlüsse.



genau darum kann ich dir sagen das es für mich das richtige ist und zwar von unseren Hausbergen angefangen bist 2500m ich fahre seit gut 2 Jahren 1 fach zuerst 1x10 und jetzt 1x11 und bei mir und meinem jun. sogar mit 160mm federweg

du kannst ja gerne fahren was du möchtest aber hör bitte auf mir einreden zu wollen das 1 fach schlecht ist den ich weiß es für mich besser ..

und warum 2 fach besser ist als 3 fach hast du dir eh selbst beantwortet du brauchst das große Kettenblatt fast nicht

lg


----------



## Ironass (23. November 2015)

So, jetzt Küsschen und Frieden.


----------



## anderson (23. November 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> du kannst ja gerne fahren was du möchtest aber hör bitte auf mir einreden zu wollen das 1 fach schlecht ist den ich weiß es für mich besser ..



Ich rede dir nirgends rein. Du bist sicher selbstbewusst genug, meine Gedanken zum Thema zu ertragen.



herbert2010 schrieb:


> und warum 2 fach besser ist als 3 fach hast du dir eh selbst beantwortet du brauchst das große Kettenblatt fast nicht



"Fast" reicht mir nicht. Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, dass "ich" mit 2fach mehr schalte, als mit 3fach. Dadurch entsteht "mir" durch 2fach ein Nachteil. Und sowohl nach oben, als auch nach unten will ich auf keinen Gang verzichten. Ich fahre gerne schwierig bergab und schwierig bergauf. Mit dem gleichen Rad.

Aus optischen Gründen kein 3fach? Natürlich auch ein Grund. Und, wir reden hier nicht von Dirtbiken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (23. November 2015)

anderson schrieb:


> Ich habe den Ritzelrechner bemüht und habe auf meiner Runde die entscheidenden Steigungen 1x11 äquivalent an meiner Zweifach geschaltet. Das will ich nicht immer fahren müssen. *Auch, wenn ich mir das vorstelle, was ich in den Alpen an Steigungen fahren will, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch Spaß macht.*



Ich schaff das schlicht gar nicht, von Spass rede ich da schon lange nicht mehr.
Dieses Jahr bin ich am Pazzo Bruffione mit 22er Blatt (2x10) schon den Heldentod gestorben, da brauch ich mit 1x11 gar nicht erst anfangen.

Das aber 1x11 absolut Sinn machen kann steht ausser Frage.

Im CC schonmal auf jeden Fall.
Und für die, dies Treten können wie @herbert2010  ja auch .

Ich kanns (vermutlich) nicht überall fahren, gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es da wo ich das Bike nutzen werde gehen wird.

Oder anders:
bei dem Thema gibts kein falsch oder richtig.
D.h. doch, gibts schon.
Aber immer in der Einzelbetrachtung, jeder für sich.

Achso, wer sich damit noch nicht beschäftigt hat:
die 2x11 GX ist cool!
Die Bandbreite ist wirklich der Hammer, damit geht dann endgültig alles.


----------



## anderson (23. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> So, jetzt Küsschen und Frieden.



Ach was, streiten gehört doch auch dazu, solange es halbwegs sachlich bleibt.


----------



## xlacherx (23. November 2015)

Ich denk mal, grad bei der Geschichte mit dem Antrieb kommt halt sehr oft das "haben wollen" dazu. 

Willen man es, warum auch immer, wird man genügend Gründe finden, warum man das jetzt haben muss - genauso ist es, wenn man sein 3 Fach Antrieb behalten will. Dann wird man auch genügend Gründe dafür haben bzw finden. 

Ich hab jetzt lang genung rum getan, und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass ich es haben will  

Genauso ist es doch mit den Reifen ( 650b, b+, 29 usw auch) Fahren kann man alles mit allem ;-)


----------



## druha78 (23. November 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn du bei zweifach zu viel schaltest, solltest du eventuell dein vorderes Kettenblatt an deine Runde /Gewohnheit anpassen.



An eine Runde anpassen? Wann?! Ich will fahren, nicht vor jeder Ausfahrt basteln!  Außerdem weiß ich nicht immer, was mich auf einer spontaner Tour alles erwartet.



xlacherx schrieb:


> und wenn du sagt, dass du nicht im stehen den berg hoch radln möchtest, gibt da ja die möglichkeit, das vordere Kettenblatt so zu wählen, dass man ganz gemütlich den berg hoch kommt.



...und genau das mache ich, indem ich vorne schalte 




anderson schrieb:


> nun, hnx hat ja schon geschrieben, dass er sich daran gewöhnen muss, mehr im Stehen zu fahren. Mit 140 FW . Gerade da, wo ich die fehlenden Gänge brauche (steil, loser Untergrund, Wurzeln), fahre ich sicher nicht im Stehen, weil dann der Druck auf dem Hinterbau fehlt.
> 
> Ich habe den Ritzelrechner bemüht und habe auf meiner Runde die entscheidenden Steigungen 1x11 äquivalent an meiner Zweifach geschaltet. Das will ich nicht immer fahren müssen. Auch, wenn ich mir das vorstelle, was ich in den Alpen an Steigungen fahren will, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das noch Spaß macht.
> 
> ...



@anderson , du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## rmaurer (24. November 2015)

*Also ich bin daher dafür dass wir diesen Thread aufteilen in:*

Giant Trance 650b mit 1x11 und
Giant Trance 650b mit 2x10/3x10

Es kann ja nicht sein dass uns diese 2x10/3x10 Fahrer in ihrer Rückständigkeit alle mit in den Keller ziehen! (ausser bei Sram GX 2x11, da drücken wir nochmal ein Auge zu!)


----------



## xlacherx (24. November 2015)

Was heist in den Keller ziehn.  3 Fach gibts doch eh nur die, die selber umbauen oder nicht? 

Also ich find das keine gute Idee, den Thread zu splitten. Da gibts nur wieder ein durcheinandern. 
Und dann steht eventell was gutes zum Rahmen in anderen Thread und hier sieht man es nicht. 
Das ist jetzt halt n Thema was mal bissl diskutiert wird. Wie es genauso schon mit Dämpfer und Gabeln war. 

Da müsstest du den Reifen Thread auf splitten.... 

Man kann ich ja alles zusammen tragen und jeder entscheidet am ende ja eh für sich, ob es für ihn was ist oder nicht. 

Man sollte aber ach mal (grad die 3 Fach fahrer oder die, die gegen sowas total abgeneigt sind) etwas zuerst testen, bevor man es schlecht reden kann, bzw das man sagen kann, es passt einem nicht. berechnen kann man viel. Aber wie fährt es sich? Kann ja sein dass es doch ganz gut is ;-)


----------



## Ironass (24. November 2015)

Ich wäre für eine Trennung nach Vorbaugrösse.


----------



## schoeppi (24. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine Trennung nach Vorbaugrösse.



Auf jeden Fall!

Weiter Kategorieen die unbedingt zu berücksichtigen sind:

Shimano oder SRAM
Alu oder Carbon
Lenkerbreite
ganz wichtig: Modelljahr!!
und natürlich Schw***länge


----------



## Ironass (24. November 2015)

Arghhh.
Das nimmt jetzt kein Ende mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (24. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Arghhh.
> Das nimmt jetzt kein Ende mehr.



Du hast angefangen!


----------



## rmaurer (24. November 2015)

Genau jetzt ist Schluss mit Kuschelkurs.
Ich fordere jeden auf der
- mehr als 11 Gänge
- mehr als 60mm Vorbaulänge 
- weniger als 740mm Lenkerbreite
- 26 Zoll (?!)
fährt, diesen Thread hiermit zu verlassen und das Weite zu suchen! Ein Admin wird anschliessend damit beauftragt den Thread von unpassenden Beiträgen ("gute 90mm Vorbauten gesucht") und anstössigen Photos (Nahaufnahme Umwerfer?) zu säubern.

Und auf dem Trail gibts ab nun ein bestimmt klingendes "Grüss Gott" gefolgt von einem bemitleidenswerten Blick!


----------



## Permafrost (24. November 2015)




----------



## schoeppi (24. November 2015)

Was iss denn 26 Zoll?
Ne neu Radgrösse schon wieder?


----------



## rmaurer (24. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Was iss denn 26 Zoll?
> Ne neu Radgrösse schon wieder?


nicht frech werden hier, hast den Bogen längst überspannt mit deinen sündigen 1x11 -> 2x11 Umbauphantasien!


----------



## transitionrider (24. November 2015)

Welchen exakten Dämpfer benötigt man, um hinten 160 mm zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (24. November 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> nicht frech werden hier, hast den Bogen längst überspannt mit deinen sündigen 1x11 -> 2x11 Umbauphantasien!


----------



## transitionrider (24. November 2015)

Welchen exakten Dämpfer benötigt man, um hinten 160 mm zu fahren? Am liebsten Rock Shox Monarch Plus- aber welchen Tune und welche Einbaumaße?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. November 2015)

Das hängt davon ab, wie viel du wiegst, welchen Fahrstil du hast und was dir an Federung und Dämpfung wichtig ist.


----------



## hnx (24. November 2015)

transitionrider schrieb:


> Welchen exakten Dämpfer benötigt man, um hinten 160 mm zu fahren? Am liebsten Rock Shox Monarch Plus- aber welchen Tune und welche Einbaumaße?


Das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens ist 140/51, also knapp 2,75, d.h. der Dämpfer braucht knapp 58,2mm Hub für 160mm Federweg. Tune ist standardmäßig M/M. Wird sich aber nimmer gut fahren, da der Hub länger geworden ist.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. November 2015)

Wie meinst du das?


----------



## hnx (24. November 2015)

Das Rad steht auf der Kurve an einer anderen Stelle bei gleichen Prozenten. Dadurch befindet man sich (rein beispielhaft) zum Ende des Federwegs bei einem 51mm Dämpfer im progressiven Teil der Kennlinie des Rahmens, bei 58,2mm im degressiven, obwohl beides Mal die gleichen X% Federweg genutzt werden. Dagegen muss dann Tuning des Dämpfers angepasst sein um dieses Verhalten auszugleichen.

Giant hat es laut eigener Aussage selbst getestet, Funktion bestätigt, aber für nicht gut genug befunden. Verboten haben sie den Umbau nicht, erlaubt natürlich auch nicht (Haftung usw).


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. November 2015)

Okay. Ich habe den Umbau damals beim Reign auch verworfen, weil eben hinten raus die Kennlinie sehr degressiv wird. Ist aber dann mehr ein Problem der Luftfeder, als der Dämpfung. Man müsste am Setup der Luftkammer tüfteln.

Bin ohnehin der Meinung, dass es diese 20 mm an Mehrfederweg nicht bringen. Bei mir zumindest spielen da andere Faktoren eine weit größere Rolle.


----------



## hnx (24. November 2015)

Auf pinkbike und mtbr gibt es Leute, die den Umbau gemacht haben und anscheinend zufrieden sind. Ich habs nicht getestet, aber alleine Theorie und der Aufwand sprechen für mich dagegen. Bezüglich des Plus an Federweg sehe ich das genauso, für mich besteht keinen Grund qualitativ extrem hochwertige 140mm für 16,5mm (so viel wären es beim 57mm M+) abzuwerten. Auch der 20mm Unterschied zw. Gabel und Rahmen fährt sich am SX sehr ausgewogen.


----------



## transitionrider (24. November 2015)

Aber wenn man einen Fox CTD auf Monarch Plus 140 mm umrüsten will, kann man Standart Tune M/M fahren? Oder ist das nicht optimal?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (24. November 2015)

Wie schwer bist du denn? 
Und wie ist dein Fahrstil?
Magst du es eher soft oder eher straff?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transitionrider (24. November 2015)

65 kg, Tendenz eher soft, als zu straff


----------



## Ironass (24. November 2015)

Ich fahrfertig 95kg. Eher soft.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. November 2015)

Gibt es die Tunes überhaupt noch zu kaufen? Sehe nur M/M in den Shops. 

Bei 65 kg finde ich M/M schon passend. Bei 95 kg sollte es schon die straffe Dämpfung sein.


----------



## Ironass (25. November 2015)

Es sind ja nur mid in 200x51 zu bekommen. 
Heisst degressiv,  dass der Hinterbau dann durchrauscht?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (25. November 2015)

Degressiv bedeutet, dass der Hinterbau im Endeffekt relativ linear ist. Das liegt daran, dass Luftdämpfer in der Regel progressiv sind, wobei sich das langsam ändert (siehe Vivid). Auf jeden Fall sollte es beim Trance eine kleine Luftkammer sein. Oder man nimmt eine große und verkleinert die dann. Bei 95 kg ist das gar nicht so einfach zu bewerkstelligen. 
Ich fahre im alten Reign (hat eine ähnliche Kennlinie) einen umgebauten Float RP2 mit kleiner Luftkammer. Der funktioniert mit meinen ~ 70 kg sehr gut. 
Hier mal die Kennlinie des Trance...


----------



## Ironass (25. November 2015)

Also wäre ein Monarch plus db für mich die falsche Wahl?


----------



## xlacherx (25. November 2015)

Mach spacer in die kammer rein und gut is. Oder lass ihn dir von @active-bikes anpassen. ich wie ebenfalls 95kg und fahr den Monchrach DAP in MM und bin zufrieden damit. 
Mach einfach mal was, und frag nicht immer 186523216 mal das gleiche Zeug


----------



## Ironass (25. November 2015)

Hehe. Angst fressen Seele auf.


----------



## xlacherx (25. November 2015)

und wenn er zu weich ist, musst du halt leichter werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (25. November 2015)

Bestellt. So. Bis die Eckgelenkssprengung ausgeheilt ist, ist die Kiste umgebaut.


----------



## schoeppi (25. November 2015)

Falls es einen interessiert, ich hab dann mal das SX bestellt.
Und komm dann jetzt öfter hier vorbei, gell!


----------



## proceed (26. November 2015)

Welches SX hast du denn bestellt? Wobei aktuell gibts das Advanced ja nicht mehr als SX, oder?


----------



## rmaurer (26. November 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Welches SX hast du denn bestellt? Wobei aktuell gibts das Advanced ja nicht mehr als SX, oder?


na höchst wahrscheinlich hat er das SX 2016 (das auf der Giant Homepage steht!) bestellt. Und nein das SX Advanced gibt es seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## NoDope61 (27. November 2015)

Gebe aus gesundheitlichen Gründen mein Trance ab.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/691103-giant-trance-27-5-rahmen-grosse-l

LG Günter


----------



## schoeppi (27. November 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> na höchst wahrscheinlich hat er das SX 2016 (das auf der Giant Homepage steht!) bestellt. Und nein das SX Advanced gibt es seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr.



@proceed 

Nö.
Ich hab ein 2015er SX gefunden, gar nicht so leicht in XL.
Und da wir November haben hat auch der Preis gestimmt.
Naja, das war die Voraussetzung, sonst hät ichs gar nicht genommen.
Für mich ist das ein Abenteuer, schliesslich hab ich dafür mein 29er Trance X 0 hergegeben und weiss (noch) nicht wirklich ob 
das eine gute Idee war. 

Das 2016er SX ist ein bisschen arg teuer geworden.
Also absurd teuer triffts wohl besser. Die Spinnen doch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aumundum (27. November 2015)

Hallo, habe auch das Trance 2,2014
und bin mit den Bremsen leider gar nicht zufrieden.
War letztens in Saalbach bei den Trails und bei den längeren war ab der Mitte die Bremsleistung leider weg.
Weiß wer Bremsen mit gutem Preis/Leistungs- Verhältnis? Sind ja nur 2 Kolbenbremsen oben wenn ich das richtig check.
Gewicht ist echt egal, weil ich eh immer mit konditionell schwächeren fahr. Können natürlich auch gebraucht sein. Weiß nicht was es so am Gebrauchtmarkt schon gibt.
Achja habe fast 80kg.
Vll könnt ihr mir ja helfen.


----------



## Ironass (27. November 2015)

Habe die Zee drauf. Zufrieden.


----------



## rmaurer (27. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @proceed
> 
> Nö.
> Ich hab ein 2015er SX gefunden, gar nicht so leicht in XL.
> ...


naja das 2016er ist zwar 500€ teurer kommt dafür aber gleich mit tourentauglichen Reifen, der neuen 150mm Giant Stütze und den brandneuen FOX Sachen (ob das jetzt ein Vorteil ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden).

Eine 150mm KS LEV Integra für das 2015 SX hat mich letztes Jahr noch knapp 400€ gekostet. Und um den bleischweren (aber stabilen) Laufradsatz loszuwerden musst du nochmal mind. genausoviel drauflegen. Für einen vernünftig rollenden Hinterreifen einen 50er Vorbau und ein 30er (Stahl-)Kettenblatt werden nochmals knapp 100€ fällig. Ziemlich viel zu tun an einem Rad mit 3200€ Listenpreis. Immerhin der Giant Sattel ist Spitzenklasse.


----------



## xlacherx (28. November 2015)

Also die originale bremse is und bleibt einfach Schrott  
Ich fahr mittlerweile am Trance ne shimano xt bremse. Reicht vollkommen aus. 
Die zee wurde ja schon erwähnt. Ist ne 4 Kolben bremse. Die fahr ich am downhiller. 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schoeppi (28. November 2015)

@rmaurer:

ob das Fox Fahrwerk ein echter Vorteil ist sei mal dahingestellt.
Die Pike im 2015er war für mich sogar eins der Hauptargumente.

Eine 150er Stütze brauch ich gar nicht.
Die 100er hat mir immer gereicht.
Im Anthem hab ich ne 150er Reverb, da sehe ich keinen Vorteil (für mich).
Und wenn würde ich die 2016er Giant Stütze nehmen, die gibts für 169 EUR.

Die Reifen sind übrigens bei beiden Modellen die Gleichen, Hans Dampf und Rock Razor.
Genau das was ich eh haben wollte.

Die Laufräder sind ebenfalls die Gleichen bei 2015/16er.
50er Vorbau kommt für mich sowieso nicht in Frage, eher 70er. Und sowas hab ich im Bestand.

Zudem ist der effektive Unterschied preislich für mich bei 1500 EUR.

Warum genau nochmal wäre ein 2016er ein Thema gewsen?


----------



## xlacherx (28. November 2015)

ich frag mich, warum alle ne 150er Stütze brauchen. ich habe ne Reverb mit 125mm und das reicht mir vollkommen. 

und mit den gesparten 1500€ kannst du dir auch was ganz schickes raus lassen


----------



## rmaurer (28. November 2015)

2015er SX kam bei mir und vielen anderen mit Maxxis DHF / Highroller II. Ich bin die 100mm Stütze am Anfang auch gefahren aber die ist einfach zu kurz. Sogar die 150er versenkt ich manchmal 2cm zusätzlich im Rahmen.


----------



## Lutsch (28. November 2015)

Ich habe auch die 100mm Stütze nach ca. 1 Jahr gegen eine mit 150mm getauscht und möchte nicht mehr zurück. Habe recht lange Beine und daher eigentlich bei jedem Bike eine mehr oder weniger deutliche Sattelüberhöhung. Da sind bei der Abfahrt die 150mm schon dankbar.

RCT3 200x57 in MM, mit leicht verkleinerter Luftkammer bisher ohne Probleme und für mich besser als der Fox. Bei Bedarf kann ich für mehr Endprogression die Kammer ja noch kleiner machen.


----------



## Ironass (28. November 2015)

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Rct3?  Rt3 oder Rc3 dachte ich.


----------



## xlacherx (28. November 2015)

Rct3 gibt es am Dämpfer nicht. Das gibt's nur an der Gabel 

Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (28. November 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> 2015er SX kam bei mir und vielen anderen mit Maxxis DHF / Highroller II. Ich bin die 100mm Stütze am Anfang auch gefahren aber die ist einfach zu kurz. Sogar die 150er versenkt ich manchmal 2cm zusätzlich im Rahmen.



Das mit den Maxxis weiss ich, drum hab ich gezielt danach gefragt.
Meins hat die Schwalbe.

Mir reicht das wenn die Stütze aus dem Weg ist und dafür reichen mir auch die 100mm.

Wenn es da einen Grund zum tauschen gibt dann eher wegen des Setbacks, ist für mich wichtiger.


----------



## rmaurer (29. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Wenn es da einen Grund zum tauschen gibt dann eher wegen des Setbacks, ist für mich wichtiger.


Das Setback lässt sich durch vertauschen der Sattel Halteschalen (linke rechts montieren, rechte links montieren) von 25mm auf 15mm reduzieren.


----------



## schoeppi (29. November 2015)

@rmaurer : weiss ich, danke.
Ich hab ja schon ein 29er Trance (gehabt), ein Anthem und ein Anyroad, ist überall das Gleiche.

Aber 13mm Setback oder 0 machen einen Unterscheid von einem Grad Sitzwinkel.
Beim Anthem hat sich das positiv bemerkbar gemacht.
Vielleicht mach ich das beim SX auch.
Wobei es bei dem Rad ja nicht ganz so drauf ankommt, mal sehen.


----------



## Lutsch (29. November 2015)

Ironass schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Rct3?  Rt3 oder Rc3 dachte ich.



Sorry, RT3 DebonAir.


----------



## Turbo-D (29. November 2015)

Hallo Leute

Heute mein trance 2 auf 1x11 m8000 xt umgerüstet.  Schade das zurzeit so scheiß Wetter ist.

Neue Reifen liegen auch und überlege noch wegen tubeless...

Mfg daniel


----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2015)

Turbo-D schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 440856 Hallo Leute
> 
> Heute mein trance 2 auf 1x11 m8000 xt umgerüstet.  Schade das zurzeit so scheiß Wetter ist.
> 
> ...


Hast Fotos gemacht???
Tubless lohnt sich


----------



## xlacherx (29. November 2015)

Meine Teile sollten nächste Woche für 1x11 kommen ;-) Ebenfalls Shimano.

Bei Tubless würde ich nicht lange überlegen. Einfach machen 

Im Netz 1L Dichtmilch kaufen und los gehts

edit:

Ich seh grad das Bild. 

Aber mach bitte die grottigen Reifen runter


----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Meine Teile sollten nächste Woche für 1x11 kommen ;-) Ebenfalls Shimano.
> 
> Bei Tubless würde ich nicht lange überlegen. Einfach machen
> 
> ...




 
Sind schon runder;-)


----------



## Turbo-D (29. November 2015)

Sind sogar noch die original reifen auf dem trance. Ich fand die gar nicht schlecht.  Gute alrounder. Die neuen sind nobby nic lite skin pacestar. ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thebike69 (29. November 2015)

Nehm seit neustem dieses Tesa als Felgenband


----------



## Turbo-D (30. November 2015)

Muss also noch milch, felgen Band und no tubes Ventil besorgen. 
Die spank felgen haben so feine Rillen um den Reifen noch besser abzudichten. Zumindest sitzen die Reifen so stramm in der Wulst das ich den Reifen mit etwas pkw reifen montage Paste eingestrichen habe das sie richtig ins Bett rutschen.


----------



## hnx (30. November 2015)

Ich glaub das NoTubes Tesa Band ist eins mit ner 3 am Anfang. Kostet aber auch so um den Dreh, wenn man sofort einen Karton kauft.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (30. November 2015)

Flutschi ist auch beim Aufziehen von Bike-Reifen wichtig.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (30. November 2015)

Testbericht des neuen Trance Advanced 1 wenn es jemanden interessiert:

http://flowmountainbike.com/tests/tested-giant-trance-advanced-27-5-1/


----------



## Harry2312 (30. November 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich hab mir ein Trance SX 2015 zugelegt!
Mich würd interessieren mit welchen Seutup ihr so unterwegs seit ? (Fahrwerk Pike 160mm, Monrach Plus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (30. November 2015)

Bringt nichts die Frage nach dem Fahrwerk, da wir alle unterschiedlich in Gewicht, Untergrund und Fahrstil sind.


----------



## Harry2312 (30. November 2015)

Ja ist schon klar, dachte nur damit ich ein paar Anhaltspunkte hab!


----------



## schoeppi (30. November 2015)

Mein SX ist jetzt auch da - und hat doch die Maxxis drauf! 

Ich hatte extra nachgefragt deswegen, es war aber schon verpackt.
Verkäufer ist dann nochmal los im Laden und hat geschaut was die anderen drauf haben: Schwalbe.

Nur meins nitt.

Sind die wirklich so gruselig?
Es gibt ja nicht wenige Maxxis-Fanboys, soviel hab ich mitgekriegt.
Allerdings mich noch nie mit den Reifen beschäftigt, fahre seit jeher Conti oder Schwalbe.


----------



## Jierdan (30. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Mein SX ist jetzt auch da - und hat doch die Maxxis drauf!
> 
> Ich hatte extra nachgefragt deswegen, es war aber schon verpackt.
> Verkäufer ist dann nochmal los im Laden und hat geschaut was die anderen drauf haben: Schwalbe.
> ...



Seit den Minion DHR (I) sind mir eigentlich keine gruseligen Maxxis mehr untergekommen, wenn man sie dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend verwendet...


----------



## proceed (30. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
hier ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Trance Advanced SX und dem Trance 3 meiner Freundin.


----------



## schoeppi (30. November 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Seit den Minion DHR (I) sind mir eigentlich keine gruseligen Maxxis mehr untergekommen, wenn man sie dem Einsatzbereich entsprechend verwendet...



Bei @rmaurer klang das so als ginge das gar nicht.

Da sind Minion DHF 2.3 und High Roller II, ebenfalls in 2.3 drauf.


----------



## Jierdan (30. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Bei @rmaurer klang das so als ginge das gar nicht.
> 
> Da sind Minion DHF 2.3 und High Roller II, ebenfalls in 2.3 drauf.



Ist vielleicht Geschmacksache, ich würd das jedenfalls so fahren!


----------



## hnx (30. November 2015)

Harry2312 schrieb:


> Ja ist schon klar, dachte nur damit ich ein paar Anhaltspunkte hab!


20%/25% SAG vorne im Stehen hinten im Sitzen. Wiegst du mehr als 90kg kannst du auf jeden Fall die Positivkammer im M+ zuspacern. Der Pike schadet 1 Token auch nicht.


----------



## schoeppi (30. November 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht Geschmacksache, ich würd das jedenfalls so fahren!



Sag doch nochmal eins, zwei Sätze mehr dazu bitte!
Was können die gut, was weniger?


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2015)

Sie können Rollen, fliegen wird damit schwer 


Gesendet von meinem ONE A2003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (30. November 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Sag doch nochmal eins, zwei Sätze mehr dazu bitte!
> Was können die gut, was weniger?


Meiner Erfahrung nach taugen beide sehr gut für deutsche Mittelgebirge. Folgendes ist meine subjektive Einschätzung und Erfahrung und nicht zwingend mit BikeBravos oder Forenkonsens kompatibel.

DHF:
+ rollt recht gut
+ AllRounder ohne echte Schwächen außer bei richtig tiefem Schlamm wo man eher Greina oder Wetscream fahren würde. Gerüchteweise ist glatter Fels nicht unbedingt sein Lieblingsterrain, aber sowas hab ich hier kaum, von daher enthalte ich mich da der Einschätzung. Im Besten Sinne unauffällig.
+ Pannenschutz
- relativ schwer


HRII
+ solide bei Nässe/tiefen Böden
+ breiter Grenzbereich
+ Pannenschutz
- fährt sich bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten undefininiert. Weiß nicht recht wie ich das beschreiben soll
- relativ schwer
- rollt wie ein Sack Steine

Insgesamt fährt bei mir ein besseres, sichereres Gefühl mit, wenn ich Maxxis (oder Onza) fahre. Bei Schwalbe oder Conti trau ich mich häufig nicht, ganz so hart durchzurumpeln.


----------



## Turbo-D (30. November 2015)

Also ich weiss ja nicht wie maxxis am mtb sind. 
Im pkw Bereich  sind maxxis fast alle Kacke ;-)
Dann bleib ich von vornherein lieber bei Schwalbe...


----------



## Erroll (30. November 2015)

Bitte keine Reifen Diskussion jetzt los treten. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/632459/
Da gibt's genug davon.


----------



## rmaurer (1. Dezember 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Bei @rmaurer klang das so als ginge das gar nicht.
> 
> Da sind Minion DHF 2.3 und High Roller II, ebenfalls in 2.3 drauf.


Der DHF vorne ist voll okay aber der Highroller II hinten und dazu auch noch in 3C MaxxTerra geht gar nicht. Der Reifen hat soviel Rollwiderstand dass dem Rad jede Spritzigkeit genommen wird. (hatte noch mein altes Fully mit Mountain King 2.4 Bereifung zum Vergleich)

Wer sich mit Maxxis Reifen auskennt (und das tut der Produktmanager von Giant scheinbar nicht) montiert hinten Single oder Dual Compound und vorne 3C.

Bei Maxxis würde ich z.b. den DHF 3C in 2.4 vorne mit einem Minion SS 2.3 oder DHR II in Dual hinten kombinieren.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. Dezember 2015)

Also Maxxis ist bei Fahrradreifen ein absoluter Premiumhersteller. Vermutlich sogar die Nummer Eins.

Reifen sind eine sehr individuelle Sache und die MaxxTerra Mischung hinten finde ich zum Beispiel sehr gut gewählt. Es ist ja auch nicht die weichste Maxxis-Mischung. Aber das Profil des Highroller II ist einfach auf maximale Traktion ausgelegt und das brauche ich zb nicht. Bin daher nach vielen Jahren Maxxis auf Schwalbe umgestiegen. Vorne Magic Mary mit Snake Skin Karkasse und TrailStar Gummimischung, hinten Rock Razor mit der Super Gravity Karkasse und ebenfalls der TrailStar Gummimischung. Vorne werde ich in Zukunft die Magic Mary ebenfalls mit der Super Gravity Karkasse und vermutlich auch mit der TrailStar Mischung fahren und dann immer die Reifen von vorne nach hinten tauschen. Der Rock Razor hat schon arg wenig Traktion, wenn es nass wird. Mit dem Restprofil der Magic Mary ist das vermutlich besser, ohne dass der Rollwiderstand dabei zu hoch wird. Die Seitenführung ist halt auch beim Rock Razor genial. Darum habe ich ihn gewählt.


----------



## Erroll (1. Dezember 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wer sich mit Maxxis Reifen auskennt (und das tut der Produktmanager von Giant scheinbar nicht) montiert hinten Single oder Dual Compound und vorne 3C.



Sieh es doch mal von der anderen Seite. Du hast jetzt zwei sehr potente Vorderreifen in der besten Mischung. 
Einen für trocken/hard und einen für nass/weich/tief. Mach einen dhr2 oder highroller 2 in maxxpro hinten drauf und du bist für alle Bedingungen ausgerüstet. Du musst lediglich ab und zu den Vorderreifen wechseln. 
Bei mir waren ebenfalls von Werk aus beide Reifen in 3c montiert. Ich war darüber sehr erfreut.


----------



## schoeppi (1. Dezember 2015)

@rmaurer und @Erroll : super, genau die Infos die ich brauche, vielen Dank!

Ich hab jetzt den Minion DHR auf meinen Wunschzettel für Weihnachten gesetzt. 

Übrigens auch ne andere Dämpferpumpe.
Bin gestern schier verzweifelt bei dem Versuch genügend Druck in den Dämpfer zu bringen für meine 25% SAG.
Bei abziehen der Pumpe hab ich anscheinend gleich wieder 3 Bar oder so verloren.
Muss halt auch rauf auf ca. 20 Bar.


----------



## proceed (2. Dezember 2015)

Dann müsste die Reifendiskussion ja jetzt eigentlich vorbei sein, verstehe sowieso nicht, was die Reifenwahl mit dem Trance zu tun hat


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Dezember 2015)

Okay.

Dann mal was neues: 

Kann mir bitte jemand beim Unteren Umlenkhebel den Abstand zwischen den zwei Achsen messe?
Bin am Überlegen, ob ich diesen Hebel für mein Reign verwenden könnte, zwecks tiefer und länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (2. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst am Dogbone zwischen der vorderen Achse an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme und der Verbindung zur Kettenstrebe?
Da messe ich Mitte-Mitte 110mm mit dem Zollstock. Allerdings im eingebauten Zustand, also keine 100% genaue Messung.


----------



## schoeppi (2. Dezember 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Dann müsste die Reifendiskussion ja jetzt eigentlich vorbei sein, *verstehe sowieso nicht, was die Reifenwahl mit dem Trance zu tun hat*



Es ging ja um die Serienbereifung. Da hat man keine Wahl, da wählt Giant.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Dezember 2015)

hnx schrieb:


> Du meinst am Dogbone zwischen der vorderen Achse an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme und der Verbindung zur Kettenstrebe?
> Da messe ich Mitte-Mitte 110mm mit dem Zollstock. Allerdings im eingebauten Zustand, also keine 100% genaue Messung.




Ja genau so hab' ich es gemeint. 
Vielen Dank für's Messen. Leider ist der Hundeknochen am Trance gleich lang wie am Reign. 
Ich werde mir mal einen selber bauen, etwas länger, damit ich das Tretlager ~ 10 mm tiefer bekomme. Ich muss das aber erst mal alles simulieren. Wäre halt schon cool: Tretlager tiefer, Kettenstreben länger, Lenkwinkel flacher. Und das alles mit einer einzigen Maßnahme.


----------



## OliHH (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab mir da so ein zwei Sachen raus gesucht fürmein Trance Advance 2 ! Als erstes bin ich mit der Bremsen Guide hinten garnicht zufrieden ! Ich komm so auf Ca 100kg Fahrfertig auch mal ein zwei kg drüber da blockiert das Hinterrad null egal auf welchen Untergrund ! Jetzt wollt ich erstmal mit einer 203er Disc nachhelfen jetzt ist glaub ich da ich gelesen hab das die xt Scheiben wohl ganz gut harmonieren sollen mit sinterbelägem , wenn das nichts bringt liebäugel ich mit der magura mt 7 !!
Dann wollt ich ein bißchen breiteren Lenker probieren ! Hab mir da den Rentahl Alu Gold 780 fatbar mit 30 Rise rausgesucht bin mir da unschlüssig ob 30mm Oder 20mm und nur 740 breit besser ist und wollt den mit einem Renthal duo Vorbau 50mm fahren!geht das in die Hose vom Fahrverhalten zum originalen 19mm Reise bei einer Breite von 730 oder was sagt ihr ?


----------



## xlacherx (3. Dezember 2015)

Also zu deinen Bremsen. 
Dass das Hinterrad nicht blockiert, kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen. Das hört sich eher danach an, dass die Bremse nicht richtig eingebremst ist. 
Bevor du ne neue Bremse kaufst, würde ich eher neue Scheiben + Beläge testen. 

Zum Thema Lenker. 
Das ist geschmackssache. Ich fahr z.B. nen 800er Lenker mit 35mm Vorbau


----------



## hnx (3. Dezember 2015)

Das HR sollte egal bei welchem Gewicht, egal mit welcher Scheibenbremse und -durchmesser zum Blockieren gebracht werden können. Da ist also was anderes faul (richtig eingebremst? irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten?) als das du eine größere Scheibe brauchst. Das Trance ist nicht für 203mm Scheiben freigegeben. Mit Shimpanso Scheiben habe ich keine gute Erfahrungen im Zusammenspiel Trance Rahmen/Guide Bremse gemacht. Bei mir warens die RT66, die haben zwar weniger, aber gleichartig geformte Löcher.

Beim Lenker ists davon abhängig was du erreichen willst. Wie willst du das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (3. Dezember 2015)

OliHH schrieb:


> Ich hab mir da so ein zwei Sachen raus gesucht fürmein Trance Advance 2 ! Als erstes bin ich mit der Bremsen Guide hinten garnicht zufrieden ! Ich komm so auf Ca 100kg Fahrfertig auch mal ein zwei kg drüber da blockiert das Hinterrad null egal auf welchen Untergrund ! Jetzt wollt ich erstmal mit einer 203er Disc nachhelfen jetzt ist glaub ich da ich gelesen hab das die xt Scheiben wohl ganz gut harmonieren sollen mit sinterbelägem , wenn das nichts bringt liebäugel ich mit der magura mt 7 !!
> Dann wollt ich ein bißchen breiteren Lenker probieren ! Hab mir da den Rentahl Alu Gold 780 fatbar mit 30 Rise rausgesucht bin mir da unschlüssig ob 30mm Oder 20mm und nur 740 breit besser ist und wollt den mit einem Renthal duo Vorbau 50mm fahren!geht das in die Hose vom Fahrverhalten zum originalen 19mm Reise bei einer Breite von 730 oder was sagt ihr ?



An der Bremse liegt es nicht behaupte ich mal. Entlüften, wenn nötig, Belege und/oder Scheiben wechseln. 100kg Fahrfertig krieg ich auch hin aber mir reicht bei der MT4 mit Serienbelägen selbst ne 160er Storm um ganz locker zu blockieren.

Wenn du keine Probleme mit einem steigenden Vorderrad hast, kannst du das schon machen. Ich hab allerdings einen negativen Vorbau und eine Flatbar verbaut, um mehr Druck auf die Front zu kriegen. Hier was zu empfehlen wird allerdings sehr schwierig, da die persönlichen Vorlieben schon stark unterschiedlich sein können. Was mir bisher am besten gefällt sind jedenfalls 
- 60mm -5° am Vorbau 
- 760mm 9°Backsweep 0°Upsweep am Lenker
Aber jeder Jeck ist anders


----------



## schoeppi (3. Dezember 2015)

OliHH schrieb:


> Dann wollt ich ein bißchen breiteren Lenker probieren ! Hab mir da den Rentahl Alu Gold 780 fatbar mit 30 Rise rausgesucht bin mir da unschlüssig ob 30mm Oder 20mm und nur 740 breit besser ist und wollt den mit einem Renthal duo Vorbau 50mm fahren!geht das in die Hose vom Fahrverhalten zum originalen 19mm Reise bei einer Breite von 730 oder was sagt ihr ?



Wie groß bist du denn und was für ne Statur hast du?
Bei der Lenkerbreite gehts ja nicht nur ums Beherrschen des Bikes sondern er muss auch zu deinen Abmessungen passen.

Was willst du mit einem breiteren Lenker erreichen?
Oder anders, was stört dich aktuell?


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Dezember 2015)

OliHH schrieb:


> Ich hab mir da so ein zwei Sachen raus gesucht fürmein Trance Advance 2 ! Als erstes bin ich mit der Bremsen Guide hinten garnicht zufrieden ! Ich komm so auf Ca 100kg Fahrfertig auch mal ein zwei kg drüber da blockiert das Hinterrad null egal auf welchen Untergrund ! Jetzt wollt ich erstmal mit einer 203er Disc nachhelfen jetzt ist glaub ich da ich gelesen hab das die xt Scheiben wohl ganz gut harmonieren sollen mit sinterbelägem , wenn das nichts bringt liebäugel ich mit der magura mt 7 !!
> Dann wollt ich ein bißchen breiteren Lenker probieren ! Hab mir da den Rentahl Alu Gold 780 fatbar mit 30 Rise rausgesucht bin mir da unschlüssig ob 30mm Oder 20mm und nur 740 breit besser ist und wollt den mit einem Renthal duo Vorbau 50mm fahren!geht das in die Hose vom Fahrverhalten zum originalen 19mm Reise bei einer Breite von 730 oder was sagt ihr ?


das meiste kannst leider nur du selber testen beim Lenker würde ich einen Breiteren nehmen den man kürzen kann so kannst dich an die breite für dich ran tasten


----------



## rmaurer (3. Dezember 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @rmaurer und @Erroll : super, genau die Infos die ich brauche, vielen Dank!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt den Minion DHR auf meinen Wunschzettel für Weihnachten gesetzt.
> 
> ...


beim abschrauben der Pumpe geht keine Luft verloren. Die Luft kommt aus der Pumpe, nicht aus dem Dämpfer.


----------



## schoeppi (3. Dezember 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> beim abschrauben der Pumpe geht keine Luft verloren. Die Luft kommt aus der Pumpe, nicht aus dem Dämpfer.



Hm, und warum zeigt das Manometer dann bei nächsten aufsetzen deutlich weniger an als das was ich beim aufpumpen hatte?


----------



## rmaurer (3. Dezember 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Hm, und warum zeigt das Manometer dann bei nächsten aufsetzen deutlich weniger an als das was ich beim aufpumpen hatte?


weil erst ein Druckausgleich zwischen der nun leeren Pumpe und dem 300psi Dämpfer geschaffen wird bevor das Manometer etwas anzeigt. Die Idee mit dem "Luftverlust" ist ein Schwindel und wurde von Firmen wie Topeak in die Welt gesetzt um ihre Zubehörpumpen zu verkaufen.


----------



## hnx (3. Dezember 2015)

Könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es zu einem Druckverlust kommt beim Abschrauben, wenn das Ventil noch geöffnet ist, aber der Pumpenkopf schon soweit abgeschraubt, dass dessen Dichtung nicht mehr wirkt.
Das meiste geht aber mit Sicherheit beim erneuten Aufschrauben verloren und hauptsächlich am Dämpfer.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Trance Rahmen in Größe "S".

Kann mir jemand was anbieten? 

Danke & Gruß
Jan


----------



## rmaurer (5. Dezember 2015)

Canyon-Freak schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Trance Rahmen in Größe "S".
> 
> ...


Bitte nicht böse sein über den Hinweis aber für gewöhnlich inserieren Leute die etwas zu verkaufen haben im bikemarkt


----------



## Canyon-Freak (5. Dezember 2015)

Das ist mir schon bewusst, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliHH (6. Dezember 2015)

Moin Moin fahre seit kurzen ein Giant Trance Advanced 2 und wollt mir Ein Breiteren Lenker anbauen und habe mir diese Kombination ausgesucht ! Rentahl fatbar 780 20mm Rise und wollte dazu den rentahl Vorbau duo 50mm fahren ! Was sagt ihr dazu ? 
Klar ist es immer Geschmacksache! Aber vieleicht sagt ja jemand das die Kombination gegenüber der originalen echt blöd zu fahren ist ! 
Und dann wollt ich mal fragen was ich als erstes machen müsste damit meine Bremsen besser ziehen die Guide R finde ich irgendwie nicht so prall! Mag ein knackigen Druckpunkt!


----------



## andrewam (7. Dezember 2015)

OliHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin fahre seit kurzen ein Giant Trance Advanced 2 und wollt mir Ein Breiteren Lenker anbauen und habe mir diese Kombination ausgesucht ! Rentahl fatbar 780 20mm Rise und wollte dazu den rentahl Vorbau duo 50mm fahren ! Was sagt ihr dazu ?
> Klar ist es immer Geschmacksache! Aber vieleicht sagt ja jemand das die Kombination gegenüber der originalen echt blöd zu fahren ist !
> Und dann wollt ich mal fragen was ich als erstes machen müsste damit meine Bremsen besser ziehen die Guide R finde ich irgendwie nicht so prall! Mag ein knackigen Druckpunkt!


Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen das es eine schlechte oder eine gute lenker vorbau kombi gibt, das geht meiner meinung nach eher Richtung vorliebe ob man den lenker gerne breit und den vorbau kurz hat oder doch lieber ein 720er lenker mit 60er vorbau...

Hast du die Bremsen eingefahren? Bzw mehrmals von 30kmh runtergebremst ohne die bremsen komplett zu blockieren?


----------



## Jierdan (7. Dezember 2015)

Wie zufrieden seit ihr eigentlich so mit der Float Evo 140 CTD aus dem 2015er? Grade auch im Vergleich mit der Revelation?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Dezember 2015)

Die schenken sich nichts.


----------



## OliHH (7. Dezember 2015)

Ja paar mal !


----------



## xlacherx (7. Dezember 2015)

So, am Wochenende hab mein Hobel mal wieder geputzt und auf 1x11 umgebaut. Hier mal n paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand

















mfg Lacher

edit: Im Album sind noch 1-2 Bilder mehr ;-) Über ein paar Likes würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen.


----------



## Erroll (7. Dezember 2015)

Cover für die Umwerferbefestigung würde ich noch anbauen.


----------



## schoeppi (7. Dezember 2015)

Das ist schön!!! 

Aber Speci-Schuhe auf nem Giant, sowas bring ich mental nicht fertig.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Dezember 2015)

Erroll schrieb:


> Cover für die Umwerferbefestigung würde ich noch anbauen.


Ja das muss ich mir noch besorgen. 

Ach, ganz ehrlich. Ich hab auch eine Klamotten von Spezi. N neues Rad würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt von denen kaufen. Aber der Rest is top 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## proceed (7. Dezember 2015)

@OliHH 
Ich fahre genau diese Kombi, bzw. den Renthal Apex Vorbau in 50mm, und dazu den Fatbar Carbon 780mm 20mm Rise und mir passt die Kombination perfekt. Auch der Backsweep ist für mich sehr angenehm zu fahren.

@xlacherx 
Schönes Bike. Anstelle der Original Umwerferabdeckung würde ich entweder die 77dezigns Kettenführung anbauen, wie auf einem meiner Fotos zu sehen, oder den Bierflaschenöffner


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Dezember 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ja das muss ich mir noch besorgen.



Permanent maker schwarz tuts auch


----------



## OliHH (7. Dezember 2015)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt !


----------



## xlacherx (7. Dezember 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> @OliHH
> Ich fahre genau diese Kombi, bzw. den Renthal Apex Vorbau in 50mm, und dazu den Fatbar Carbon 780mm 20mm Rise und mir passt die Kombination perfekt. Auch der Backsweep ist für mich sehr angenehm zu fahren.
> 
> @xlacherx
> Schönes Bike. Anstelle der Original Umwerferabdeckung würde ich entweder die 77dezigns Kettenführung anbauen, wie auf einem meiner Fotos zu sehen, oder den Bierflaschenöffner



Ne kettenführung mach ich da keine hin, wenn dann wieder die Bionocon, welche ich um Keller hab. Hab durch das Narrow Wide Kettenblatt hält die Kette (bis jetzt) auch so. 
Hab schon mit meim Händler geredet. Eventuell bekomm ich so n Teil vn Giant, was bei nem baldigen Umbau bei ihm überbleibt. 
Das Teil mit dem Falschöffner hab ich schon gesehnb bzw mir überelgt. Aber 35€  für so n kleines Stück Metall is schon derb


----------



## proceed (7. Dezember 2015)

Der Flaschenöffner von 77designz kostet 19,95€.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Dezember 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Der Flaschenöffner von 77designz kostet 19,95€.


Das ist natürlich total billig für ein Teil, das 2x2cm groß ist NICHT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (7. Dezember 2015)

Hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit dem Trance zu tun, aber mit der Ausstattung. Ich habe die letzten Jahre, nach etlichen Platten Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph und für mein subjektives Gefühl schlechter Traktion keine Schwalbe Reifen mehr gekauft. Jetzt waren die NN Evo nunmal am Trance dran. Es hat sich nichts geändert. Rutschen wie Sau und bei der vierten Ausfahr platt. Ich hau die jetzt runter und mach wieder Contis drauf.

Komisch, dass viele hier immer wieder so gute Erfahrungen mit den Reifen machen.

Abgesehen davon macht das Trance schon Spaß. Ich brauch aber noch ein wenig Zeit, um mich auf die Geo einzustellen (wie bei jedem neuen Bike). Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre hauptsächlich mit dem racelastigen HT unterwegs bin, muss ich auf dem Trance erstmal meine Mitte finden.


----------



## xlacherx (7. Dezember 2015)

Also Reifen Hersteller hin oder her, wenn es aber um Platten geht, würde ich auf jeden Fall auf tubeless mit Milch umbauen. Han ich auch mit den originalen laufräder gemacht. Danach hatte ich nie wieder nen Platten. Davor gut 3-4 durchschläge. Und ich fahr nie über 1,9 bar. Aktuell vorn 1,5 und hinten  1, 7 

N Kumpel is mit den NN zb sehr zufrieden. Kommt aber halt auch immer auf die Vorlieben und die Hometrails an 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jierdan (8. Dezember 2015)

anderson schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nicht direkt was mit dem Trance zu tun, aber mit der Ausstattung. Ich habe die letzten Jahre, nach etlichen Platten Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph und für mein subjektives Gefühl schlechter Traktion keine Schwalbe Reifen mehr gekauft. Jetzt waren die NN Evo nunmal am Trance dran. Es hat sich nichts geändert. Rutschen wie Sau und bei der vierten Ausfahr platt. Ich hau die jetzt runter und mach wieder Contis drauf.
> 
> Komisch, dass viele hier immer wieder so gute Erfahrungen mit den Reifen machen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon macht das Trance schon Spaß. Ich brauch aber noch ein wenig Zeit, um mich auf die Geo einzustellen (wie bei jedem neuen Bike). Nachdem ich die letzten Jahre hauptsächlich mit dem racelastigen HT unterwegs bin, muss ich auf dem Trance erstmal meine Mitte finden.




Mit Verlaub (höhöhöhö), es ist auch nicht die Jahreszeit für einen NN ; )


----------



## active-bikes (8. Dezember 2015)

Versuchs mal mit Maxxis Ardent / Exo 27,5 x 2,40 hinten und Minion DHF Dual oder 3C 27,5x2,30 vorne. Ist ne klasse Kombi fürs Trance !
Haben heutlich mehr Grip, sind durschlagssicherer und rollen auch nicht viel schlechter als die Nobbys.


----------



## anderson (8. Dezember 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub (höhöhöhö), es ist auch nicht die Jahreszeit für einen NN ; )



Klar, im Herbst steigt die Zahl platter Reifen bekanntlich signifikant. 

Die Maxxis Kombi wäre in der Tat eine Alternative zu den Contis. Mit Minion und Highroller in verschiedenen Ausführungen war ich am Enduro immer zufrieden. Vielleicht probiere ich das mal.


----------



## Jierdan (8. Dezember 2015)

anderson schrieb:


> Klar, im Herbst steigt die Zahl platter Reifen bekanntlich signifikant.
> 
> [...]



Ist ja nicht so, dass Schwalbe keine stabileren Karkassen anbieten würde. Was hast denn gemacht? Snakebite? Durchstich?


----------



## Ironass (8. Dezember 2015)

Wetter! !!!!!!! BIKEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## schoeppi (10. Dezember 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht so, dass Schwalbe keine stabileren Karkassen anbieten würde. Was hast denn gemacht? Snakebite? Durchstich?



Ich weiss nicht welches Trance Anderson hat, beim 2015er Trance 1 meines Kumpels waren ab Werk Nobbys mit Snakeskin schon drauf.
Trail Start und Pace Star, also an sich so wies gehört, nix schlechtes.


----------



## Jierdan (10. Dezember 2015)

Dann wunderts mich. Bei LiteSkin hätt ichs nachvollziehen können, aber die Snakeskin gehn bei mir prima und stressfrei. DoubleDefense (wenn auch nur PaceStar) soll ja noch mal stabiler sein, aber da fehlen mir die Erfahrungswerte. Vom Gewicht her wärs jedenfalls noch im Rahmen.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Dezember 2015)

also ich bin anfangs mit über 100kg den Hada und RoRa mit Snakeskin gefahren. Gut, kommt immer auf die Trails an, aber hat bei mir selbst im Bikepark gehalten. 
Wie gesagt, wenn noch Schläuche drin sind, schmeiß sie raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (10. Dezember 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn noch Schläuche drin sind, schmeiß sie raus!



Hab schon entschieden, was ich rausschmeiß


----------



## Turbo-D (10. Dezember 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> So, am Wochenende hab mein Hobel mal wieder geputzt und auf 1x11 umgebaut. Hier mal n paar Bilder vom aktuellen Stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie ist der rock shox debon air plus denn am giant trance im Vergleich zu dem original fox dämpfer? 
Bin am überlegen den auch noch zu besorgen


----------



## Ironass (10. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt gehts ab.


----------



## Turbo-D (10. Dezember 2015)

Hab jetzt auch die neuen NN in LS pacestar  auf meinen spank oozy trail  tubeless montiert. Milch rein, schütteln, drehen und dicht 
Und 255gr rotierende Masse eingespart. 

Bin auf die nächste Ausfahrt gespannt


----------



## sharky (11. Dezember 2015)

boah leute... geht ins reifen forum! das ist ja nicht zum aushalten!


----------



## schoeppi (11. Dezember 2015)

Turbo-D schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch die neuen NN in LS pacestar  auf meinen spank oozy trail  tubeless montiert. Milch rein, schütteln, drehen und dicht
> *Und 255gr rotierende Masse eingespart. *
> 
> Bin auf die nächste Ausfahrt gespannt



Ist das so?
Wiegt die Milch nix?


----------



## schoeppi (11. Dezember 2015)

Turbo-D schrieb:


> Wie ist der rock shox debon air plus denn am giant trance im Vergleich zu dem original fox dämpfer?
> Bin am überlegen den auch noch zu besorgen



Die grössere Luftkammer des Plus soll den Dämpfer "Langstreckentauglicher" machen als einer ohne.
Heisst bei langen und noch längeren Abfahrten eine dauerhaft gute Funktion gewährleisten. Thema Hitze.
In wie weit man das braucht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Unabhängig davon arbeitet der Rock Shox natürlich auch anders als der Fox, ob jetzt mit oder ohne Plus.

Mein Eindruck:
Der Rock Shox hält das Heck im Uphill ruhiger, der Fox neigt eher zum Wippen, auch bei zugeschalteter Plattform.
Sichtbar ist die Bewegung beim Rock Shox zwar auch aber kaum bis gar nicht spürbar.
Mir kommt das sehr entgegen.
Bergab geben die sich aber nicht sooo viel. Finde ich.


----------



## hnx (11. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst das Mehr an Öl nicht Luft des M+.


----------



## Turbo-D (11. Dezember 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> Ist das so?
> Wiegt die Milch nix?


Natürlich MIT Milch gewogen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoeppi (11. Dezember 2015)

@Turbo-D : d.h. ca. 45 Gramm Milch reicht für beide Reifen?

Wie bemisst man da eigentlich die Menge, woher wusstest du wieviel du nehmen musst?
Das ist ja nur ein halbes Schnapsglas voll pro Rad.
Ist das nicht schwierig zu dosieren?

@hnx : logisch Öl, sorry!


----------



## xlacherx (11. Dezember 2015)

So also zum Dämpfer. (Ich fahr immer ca 25-30% Sag) 
Ich fahr ihn jetzt ja auch schon ein Weilchen. 
Das mit dem Uphill kann ich so bestätigen! Bei dem Fox Dämpfer musste ich immer hin und her schalten, damit er nicht zu sehr wippt. 
Den M+ fahr ich zu 90% in der mittleren Position. die anderen 10% offen ;-) zu hab ich noch nie gebraucht, selbst bei sehr steilen Anstiegen. 

Ob man sonst noch einen Unterschied merkt? Ich würde behaupten - JA! 

Ich hab mir Anfang des Jahres ja ne Pike gegönnt. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt stand dann fest, dass ich noch nen anderen Dämpfer brauch. 
Warum? 
Weil der Fox von der Kennlinie bzw im allgemeinen einfach gar nicht mehr zur Pike gepasst hat. Er wippte, sackte bei vielen Schlägen schnell weg und stand dann relativ tief im Federweg. Also eigentlich fast das gleiche, wie bei der Fox Gabel. ( Aber nicht ganz so schlimm und extrem ;-) ) 

Ich hab dann im Sommer den M+ für nen recht guten Preis bekommen ( waren glaub 319€ neu). Nach dem Umbau war hab ich den unterschied direkt gemerkt. 
Wippt nicht mehr so stark, man kann ich nach belieben anpassen ( Spacer in den Luftkammern) und fühlt sich fluffiger an, obwohl er nicht so schnell durch schlägt und höher im Federweg steht. 
Also Pike und M+ passen (wenn sie richtig eingestellt sind) wirklich gut zusammen! 

Zur Dichtmilch. 
Also 60ml sollte man pro Reifen schon einfüllen. (So groß ist auch eine Flasche Blue Doc von Schwalbe) Das Zeug soll ja nicht nur bei der Montage abdichten, sondern auch, wenn man sich eigentlich nen Platten fahren würde. 
Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass man lieber etwas mehr rein tun sollte, da sich sonst zu schnell Klumpen bilden, und die der Pannenschutz somit beim Teufel is. Also ich fahr Pro Reifen ca 100-120ml. 
Nach spätestens 3 Monaten sollte man aber nachschauen, ob noch genügend Milch im Reifen ist. 

Es hilft auch, wenn man den Reifen ( Innen) + Felgen vor der Montage richtig sauber macht. Dadurch verhindert man die Klumpenbildung auch etwas. 


Wenn es noch interessiert. Aktuell wiegt mein Trance 13,5kg 
Partlist ist unter dem Bild


----------



## schoeppi (11. Dezember 2015)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Zur Dichtmilch.
> *Also 60ml sollte man pro Reifen schon einfüllen.* (So groß ist auch eine Flasche Blue Doc von Schwalbe) Das Zeug soll ja nicht nur bei der Montage abdichten, sondern auch, wenn man sich eigentlich nen Platten fahren würde.
> Meine Erfahrung zeigt aber, dass man lieber etwas mehr rein tun sollte, da sich sonst zu schnell Klumpen bilden, und die der Pannenschutz somit beim Teufel is. *Also ich fahr Pro Reifen ca 100-120ml. *
> Nach spätestens 3 Monaten sollte man aber nachschauen, ob noch genügend Milch im Reifen ist.



Dann verstehe ich nicht wie 255 gr. Einsparung dabei rauskommen können.
Es sei denn die Milch ist erheblich leichter als Wasser.

Wenn man mit 100ml sprich 100gr. pro Reifen rechnet spar ich zum Schlauch ca 50gr. Also insgesamt 100.
Ausgehend von den 60ml wärens ca. 180gr.
Auf die 255 kommt man also nur bei nicht mehr als 45ml Milch.

Oder hab ich nen Denkfehler?


----------



## xlacherx (11. Dezember 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir der Pannenschutz wichtiger, wie 50g Gewichtsersparniss. Wenn man natürlich gern Heim Schiebt, dafür aber 100g gespart hat, kann man schon weniger rein machen ;-)


----------



## hnx (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe immer einen Schlauch dabei bzw. zwei, so ganz traue ich dem System nicht. Scheinen die Pros in der EWS auch nicht, so viele Schläuche wie man noch an die Rahmen geklebt sieht. Fabien Barel lässt immer 120-150ml pro Reifen einfüllen meine ich mal in einem Video gehört zu haben.
Bei mir sinds 60ml und ich nutze die Milch hauptsächlich um das System schlauchähnlich dicht zu kriegen. Ich meine wenns privat mal 5mins länger dauert, weil ich den Schlauch einziehen muss, dann ists ebend so und wenn das Loch im Reifen groß genug ist oder dieser richtig von der Felge gezogen wurde, dann spielts eh keine Rolle mehr, ob da nun 60 oder 160ml drin waren, außer, dass die Sauerei größer wird. 
Sobald nichts mehr schwappt bzw. die Koralle schon im Reifen rollt gibts neue Milch.
Für den Wettkampf finde ich den Ansatz, ich glaube von Conti(??), recht interessant, da bildet die Milch einen richtigen Schaum im Reifen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass dies uU schneller kleinere Löcher dichtet.

Nicht jeder fährt Leichtbauschläuche (ich weiß, da gehts noch deutlich unter 140/150gr, aber die sind z.B. von Schwalbe für mich unfahrbar) und von einem alten FR/DH-Köttel kommend kanns durchaus sein, dass 2x60ml Milch 250gr Gewicht sparen. Die 13D von Schwalbe wiegen 290gr/Stück, 21F noch immer 200gr.


----------



## jr_hebboch (11. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab am Wochenende die erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Lenker (762mm) und neuem Vorbau (40mm) gemacht.

Hat mir irgendwie gar nicht gefallen, wie nah der Lenker jetzt Richtung Körper gewandert ist. Was da ein paar Zentimeter doch ausmachen können. Ich hatte gehofft mit dem kürzern Vorbau etwas aufrechter auf dem Bike sitzen zu können. Nun hatte ich aber immer das Gefühl, nicht die nötige Gewalt über das Rad zu haben. Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, würde ich dann doch lieber eine 160 Gabel vorne verbauen, um die Front etwas anzuheben.

Mit meinen 197 cm Körpergrösse hat mir der Reach mit originalem Vorbau irgendwie doch besser gefallen. Nicht zu vergessen ist halt auch der hohe Schwerpunkt durch Körpergrösse und XL-Rahmen. Werde wohl wieder zurückrüsten müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-D (11. Dezember 2015)

schoeppi schrieb:


> @Turbo-D : d.h. ca. 45 Gramm Milch reicht für beide Reifen?
> 
> Wie bemisst man da eigentlich die Menge, woher wusstest du wieviel du nehmen musst?
> Das ist ja nur ein halbes Schnapsglas voll pro Rad.
> ...


Hab die Serien NN mit Schlauch auf Felge gewogen und dann die neuen drauf. Pro Rad ein Fläschchen DT Milch rein. Dann gewogen.

Mfg daniel


----------



## proceed (11. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
mal ne Frage fernab von Reifen und Dämpfern:
Kennt jemand einen Hersteller einer schönen, hochwertigen Sattelklemme in 34mm? Hab bisher nur die Tune Würger gefunden, aber einen Schnellspanner möchte ich nicht. Also nicht, dass die Giant ihre Funktion nicht erfüllt, aber ich hätte eben gerne etwas Exklusiveres und Schöneres.


----------



## rmaurer (12. Dezember 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal ne Frage fernab von Reifen und Dämpfern:
> Kennt jemand einen Hersteller einer schönen, hochwertigen Sattelklemme in 34mm? Hab bisher nur die Tune Würger gefunden, aber einen Schnellspanner möchte ich nicht. Also nicht, dass die Giant ihre Funktion nicht erfüllt, aber ich hätte eben gerne etwas Exklusiveres und Schöneres.


Syntace Superlock 2. Hält viel besser als der originale und hat eine Dichtlippe gegen Dreck


----------



## schoeppi (12. Dezember 2015)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Syntace Superlock 2. Hält viel besser als der originale und hat eine Dichtlippe gegen Dreck




Ist aber auch ein Schnellspanner.

Den Tune gibt aus als Schraubwürger.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Dezember 2015)

Hope.


----------



## anderson (12. Dezember 2015)

Bei einem 14Kg Bike ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, ob die Milch 60g oder 150g wiegt.

Im Übrigen hatte es durchaus etwas Gutes, dass der NN einem Dorn nichts entgegenzusetzen hatte. Nur, weil ich das Rad ausbauen musste ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Schaltung lose m Schaltauge hing. Hätte blöd enden können. Sollte eigentlich ja bei einem neuen Bike auch nicht passieren.


----------



## xlacherx (12. Dezember 2015)

Das stimmt. Aber aus diesem Grund hat mein Händler zb. nach 300km den ersten KD (kostenlos) um so etwas zu kontrollieren und die Schaltung nach zu stellen. 

achja... für die ganz ausgefuchsten  Mann kann den Schnellspanner auch weg machen und ne Schraube rein drehn


----------



## anderson (12. Dezember 2015)

Den Service am Rad mach ich schon lieber selbst, würde aber nicht auf die Idee kommen, jede einzelne Schraube nachzuziehen.


----------



## rmaurer (12. Dezember 2015)

anderson schrieb:


> Den Service am Rad mach ich schon lieber selbst, würde aber nicht auf die Idee kommen, jede einzelne Schraube nachzuziehen.


Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Deswegen ist mir diese lockere schwarze Abdeckkappe vom P-AM2 Hinterrad erst nach 3 Monaten aufgefallen. Es macht aber Sinn bei einem Neurad nachdem es richtig eingefahren wurde alle Schrauben nach 1-2 Monaten mal zu checken. Meiner Erfahrung nach lockert sich alles was sich irgendwie lockern kann innerhalb dieser ersten 1-2 Monate und danach hat man erstmal Ruhe bis irgendwas nach 9-12 Monaten zu knacken anfängt und immer lauter wird (Tretlager, Hinterbau...)


----------



## xlacherx (12. Dezember 2015)

Tja, das sollte man aber machen. Ich mach eigentlich auch alles selber. Aber das nachziehen ist nicht verkehrt. Durch die Vibrationen beim fahren lösen sich halt n paar Sachen. 
Nicht umsonst heißt es auch beim Auto, dass du deine Rad schrauben nach 50km nachziehen sollst 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (13. Dezember 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal ne Frage fernab von Reifen und Dämpfern:
> Kennt jemand einen Hersteller einer schönen, hochwertigen Sattelklemme in 34mm? Hab bisher nur die Tune Würger gefunden, aber einen Schnellspanner möchte ich nicht. Also nicht, dass die Giant ihre Funktion nicht erfüllt, aber ich hätte eben gerne etwas Exklusiveres und Schöneres.


Gibt es nicht. 
Habe auch lange und verzweifelt gesucht. Ist insbesondere doof wenn so ein Ding im Urlaub in dutten geht. 

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jierdan (14. Dezember 2015)

proceed schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mal ne Frage fernab von Reifen und Dämpfern:
> Kennt jemand einen Hersteller einer schönen, hochwertigen Sattelklemme in 34mm? Hab bisher nur die Tune Würger gefunden, aber einen Schnellspanner möchte ich nicht. Also nicht, dass die Giant ihre Funktion nicht erfüllt, aber ich hätte eben gerne etwas Exklusiveres und Schöneres.



34.0 oder 34.9? Für letzteren kann ich bedenkenlos die Hope Bolted empfehlen. Mit ~25g deutlich schwerer als die Tune, dafür traue ich dem Teil auch unbegrenzt.


----------



## proceed (14. Dezember 2015)

Hab gestern gemessen:
Das Tance Advanced von 2014 hat tatsächlich 34mm dagegen das Trance 3 von 2015 meiner Freundin hat 34,9mm.
Und 34mm habe ich bisher nur einen Tune Würger gefunden, aber ich möchte ja keinen Schnellspanner haben.
Aber das Giant-Teil umgedreht und mit 2 blauen Titanschrauben versehen ist auch ok


----------



## bummel42 (14. Dezember 2015)

Die Advanced haben das völlig bekloppte 34.0mm.
Die Alu haben 34.9mm.


----------



## Pigeon (5. Januar 2016)

Hi, welcher Umwerfertyp kommt denn ans Trance. Würde gerne upgraden bzw. erneuern


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2016)

der hier zum Beispiel: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/711122-shimano-direct-mount-umwerfer-fd-m-616


----------



## Pigeon (5. Januar 2016)

Super danke. Fährt hier jemand einen 35mm Vorbau. Wollt mir mal einen zum testen holen. Bin momentan mit einem 50er unterwegs.


----------



## xlacherx (5. Januar 2016)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Super danke. Fährt hier jemand einen 35mm Vorbau. Wollt mir mal einen zum testen holen. Bin momentan mit einem 50er unterwegs.


  hier ich


----------



## hnx (5. Januar 2016)

Hatte mir mal einen x-beliebigen Vorbau mit 30mm aus einer Wühlkiste gegriffen und dann auch am Trance getestet. War mir deutlich zu kurz und nervös damit (183, L).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pigeon (5. Januar 2016)

Ah super was fährst du für einen wollt mir Evtl. Hope zulegen. Bist vorher auch mal längeren Vorbau am Trance gefahren. Macht es einen großen Unterschied


----------



## Ironass (5. Januar 2016)

Habe 40mm und 60mm hier. Fahre zur Zeit den 60er.


----------



## xlacherx (5. Januar 2016)

Ist halt wirklich Geschmackssache. Mir ist das Trance in L (180cm) Geburtstag fühlt fast zu lang. Mit dem 35er find ich es angenehm . Lange verbauten mag ich so oder so nicht  da bin ich vom dirten vllt etwas verseucht  
Ich fahr aber auch nen 800er Lenker


----------



## hnx (5. Januar 2016)

Ich könnte bis zu einem 40mm/0° Vorbau runtergehen, ohne Spacer montiert, ehe es mir zu kurz wird. Brauche dann allerdings einen Lenker mit 45+mm Rise. Derzeit fahre ich ohne Spacer einen 50mm/5° Vorbau und den Lenker mit 38mm rise. Sieht zwar optisch bissl komisch aus, fährt sich für mich aber am besten. Andere Optionen um auf gleiche Körperposition zu kommen habe ich nicht probiert, gibts denke ich auch nicht.


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2016)

ich fahre bei 1,92 und XL rahmen einen 60er vorbau. obwohl ich ein Sitzriese bin, nur ca. 89cm Schrittlänge habe und damit einen langen Oberkörper finde ich das Trance doch sehr lang. nicht auszudenken, wie ich auf einem reign sitzen würde. das ist ja noch länger. da ist mir mein 2012er remedy von der Geometrie her immer noch das liebste. wenn es das aktuelle mit 160mm gäbe...


----------



## Pigeon (5. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2016)

aha... ein Trance 2 ltd!


----------



## Pigeon (5. Januar 2016)

Nee is a 3er aus 2014, war's zumindest mal


----------



## Ironass (5. Januar 2016)

Das Trance hat im Mountainbike-magazin als eierlegende Wollmilchsau gut abgeschnitten. Nur mangelnde Steifigkeit ab 80kg.


----------



## xlacherx (5. Januar 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Das Trance hat im Mountainbike-magazin als eierlegende Wollmilchsau gut abgeschnitten. Nur mangelnde Steifigkeit ab 80kg.


Und das merkt man natürlich unheimlich auf dem Trail... bzw macht es total unfahrbar  Nicht  

@Pigeon 
was willst du uns mit dem Bild sagen? Das du einen dreckingen Rahmen hast?


----------



## Ironass (5. Januar 2016)

Alles easy Lacher.


----------



## Pigeon (6. Januar 2016)

Die Sau is gschlacht. Eigentlich frag ich mich auch gerade was ich damit sagen will


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2016)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Die Sau is gschlacht. Eigentlich frag ich mich auch gerade was ich damit sagen will


na Gott sei dank. ich dachte schon, ich werde begriffstutzig 

die "mangelnde Steifigkeit" kann man ja auch als Komfort bezeichnen


----------



## hnx (7. Januar 2016)

Genau, im XC-Zirkus wird auch schon an manchen Stellen auf Carbon verzichtet, für den extra Flex.

War mir bisher nicht aufgefallen, dass das Trance außerordentlich flexen würde. Hatte ähnliches Gefühl auch bei anderen Rädern gehabt, zB Speci Stumpi.


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2016)

naja, durch die vielen kleinen lager und die recht schmale abstützung ist es, wenn man es im stand direkt vergleicht, schon etwas wabbeliger als z.B. mein remedy. aber alles auf einem niveau das zumindest mich nicht stört


----------



## Pigeon (7. Januar 2016)

Kann jemand ein Lagerset empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (7. Januar 2016)

Pigeon schrieb:


> Kann jemand ein Lagerset empfehlen?


Sets gibts nur von Giant, inkl Bolzen und Schrauben etc...
Ich habe einfach die entsprechenden Lager beim Händler meines Vertrauens als normale, nicht MAX, Variante bestellt. Vor dem Verbauen einmal mit Motorex 2000 aufgefüllt und gut ist. Kosten liegen dann bei ca. 1,10-1,50€/Lager. MAX Lager kosten ~8,50€/Lager. Der Lagersatz ist ein bisschen teurer, dafür gibts dann aber auch noch Zubehör.


----------



## sharky (7. Januar 2016)

was ist denn ein MAX lager?


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Januar 2016)

Maximal teuer 
Wen es keine spezial lager sind einfach bei zb http://www.kugellager-express.de/. Bestellen und fertig


----------



## hnx (7. Januar 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> was ist denn ein MAX lager?


Das sind maximal bestückte Lager. Ohne den Käfig, der die Kugeln hält, dafür mehr Kugeln. Macht die Lager belastbarer.


----------



## Pigeon (7. Januar 2016)

Wenn mir jetzt noch jemand die Maße der verschiedenen Lager geben kann oder weiß wo ich die finde wär's super.


----------



## hnx (7. Januar 2016)

4x 6900RS
4x 6802 2RS
2x 6902 VRS
2x 698V-RS

Die Sets von Giant:
1280GS834603B1
1280GS834606B1


----------



## Pigeon (7. Januar 2016)

Super. Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Trompeten Paul (11. Januar 2016)

Hallo
Mein erstes Fully und vollkommen begeistert. Bremsen werden noch SLX, Schaltung XT, LRS ein Fulcrum Power HP mit RaRa. Vorbau wurde schon auf 60mm 30° getauscht, sitze so aufrechter.
Das Fahrwerk schluckt gut was weg. Hoffe schnell auf besseres Wetter, um das Bike artgerecht auszuführen.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. Januar 2016)

*REVERSE Stem "Base",1.25" steer for Giant Bikes 160g, Ø31.8, 40mm, schwarz. Ein Gewinde mit helicoil für 35€ incl. Versand bei mir.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trompeten Paul (16. Januar 2016)

Gerade fertig mitm basteln, leider etwas angeschlagen, so dass die Probefahrt noch warten muss.

Die eine Bremsleitung ist noch etwas lang. Die slx mit organischen Kool stop Belägen greifen richtig gut. 
Bei der Schaltung merkt man auch einen unterschied. Den Gewichtsverlust bei den Laufrädern sollte man auch spüren. Bin gespannt...

Damit ist der Umbau vorerst abgeschlossen und es kann endlich wärmer werden. Dann folgen auch bessere Bilder...


----------



## Permafrost (16. Januar 2016)

@Trompeten Paul 
Is die brems Anlage sonst original bis auf die beläge?


----------



## Ironass (16. Januar 2016)

Nööööö.


----------



## Trompeten Paul (17. Januar 2016)

Nein, die Bremse wurde auch eine slx. Genauso wie die trigger. Bei beiden ein spürbarer Unterschied.

Und wie man sieht, auch rt66 Scheiben.
Slx Kassette 11-36 

Nur die Kurbel ist noch original. Noch!


----------



## xlacherx (17. Januar 2016)

Hast dir bremse neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Weil neu macht es ehrlich gesagt fast keinen Sinn die zu kaufen, da hättest eigentlich gleich die XT nehmen können. Aber jedem das seine  viel Spaß mit dem Radl


----------



## Trompeten Paul (17. Januar 2016)

Neu gekauft, die xt kostet kaum mehr aber der Mehrpreis machte für mich trotzdem keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (17. Januar 2016)

Ne MT5 wäre auch schön.


----------



## Trompeten Paul (17. Januar 2016)

Hatte ursprünglich mit der SRAM guide geliebäugelt. Aber die slx tuts auch für meine Zwecke.

Um die letzten Sympathien hier zu verspielen. Ich montier bei Schmuddelwetter auch ein Schutzblech hinten. Form follows Function...


----------



## duddi (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir gestern noch ein 2014er Trance 2 Ltd in schwarz als Neurad beim Händler gekauft. (War wohl ein Ladenhüter??)  Eigentlich war ich auf der Suche nach einem 2015er Auslaufmodell als Ergänzung zu meinem Hardtail, aber die Unterschiede scheinen für mich nicht so relevant zu sein und der Preis war in meinen Augen in Ordnung. Das Lesen hier im Forum hat mir erheblich bei der Kaufentscheidung geholfen, dafür erstmal vielen Dank.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einigen Teilen für das Rad auf den Unterrohrschutz aufmerksam geworden, den einige hier wohl montiert haben. Ich kann nur leider weder im Netz noch über den Händler irgendwo einen originalen finden/bekommen. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich einen bestellen kann, oder vielleicht eine Bestellnummer/Artikelnummer?

Die ersten Veränderungen sind dann auch schon geplant:

- Unterrohrschutz (wie gesagt)
- Reifenumrüstung (bin noch nicht sicher, aber etwas mehr Grip und Breite als die Serienmäßigen Nobby Nic sollte es schon sein)
- Ergon GA2 Griffe
- Vario Stütze

Viele Grüße
duddi


----------



## xlacherx (17. Januar 2016)

Der sinnvollste Umbau von deine Mail Liste sind die Reifen. Die originalen nobbys taugen maximal für die kettenstrebe  
Für was du dich entscheidest ist ne Glaubens frage  ich würde auf jeden Fall 2,3er oder mehr nehmen. In dem Zug dann gleich auf tubeless umbauen (ja geht mit den laufräder - habe ich auch schon gemacht)

Den unterrohr Schutz habe ich bis dato nie gebraucht. Wenn ich auf Sitz dann eh mit dem Kettenblatt. 

Vario stütze ist für mich auch ein muss. Ohne will ich nicht mehr auf den Trail


----------



## duddi (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

werde mir wohl eine Reverb 125 mm zulegen. Bin jetzt mal auf die ersten Ausfahrten gespannt. Den Unterrohrschutz fände ich schon ganz cool... mal unabhängig vom realen Nutzen.


----------



## sharky (17. Januar 2016)

ich hab mein altes alu trance x von unten ganz schon zerdellt. seitdem fahr ich ein rad bei dem das unterrohr so weit fast horizontal läuft, definitiv nicht mehr ohne unterrohrschutz. es muss ja nicht die carbonversion sein, die ich dran hab, gibt es ja auch günstig und trotzdem funktional in gummi


----------



## duddi (17. Januar 2016)

Meinst Du so ein Universal Gummischutz aus der Bucht langt bzw. passt?


----------



## sharky (18. Januar 2016)

nein, es gibt einen gummi schutz von giant zum aufkleben
guck mal im Trance Service thread hier


----------



## xlacherx (18. Januar 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab mein altes alu trance x von unten ganz schon zerdellt. seitdem fahr ich ein rad bei dem das unterrohr so weit fast horizontal läuft, definitiv nicht mehr ohne unterrohrschutz. es muss ja nicht die carbonversion sein, die ich dran hab, gibt es ja auch günstig und trotzdem funktional in gummi



Dann wohnst du aber bestimmt auch in einer Gegend wo es Steinige Trail gibts ;-) Das gibt es bei mir nicht. Daher würde es bei mir recht wenig bringen - außer mehr Gewicht ;-)


----------



## duddi (18. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (19. Januar 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Dann wohnst du aber bestimmt auch in einer Gegend wo es Steinige Trail gibts ;-) Das gibt es bei mir nicht. Daher würde es bei mir recht wenig bringen - außer mehr Gewicht ;-)


nicht im geringsten. ich wohne im erdig-waldigen hügelland und war damit nie in den alpen. ein aufsetzer an einer kante oder so ist schnell mal drin. warum sollte man das risiko eingehen? das ding kostet fast nix, wiegt fast nix, aber bringt eine menge


----------



## duddi (19. Januar 2016)

So, hab heute beim Giant Händler vor Ort angerufen. Der kann den Schutz auch mit der Teilenummer nicht besorgen. Ist angeblich nicht mehr bestellbar


----------



## sharky (19. Januar 2016)

da bist du dann aber hoffentlich nur beim falschen händler gelandet. wenn du das giant teil nicht bekommst, frag mal bei einem trek händler nach dem fürs remedy. am ende auch nur ein harter gummilappen mit klebeschicht. oder kauf dir den von rockguardz. aus cfk, nicht billig


----------



## Ironass (19. Januar 2016)

Auch das Direct Mount Cover ist nicht lieferbar


----------



## hnx (20. Januar 2016)

Das DM-Cover ist zumindest MY15 noch Bestandteil des Lieferumfangs gewesen, kann also höchstens temporär ausverkauft sein. Beim Unterrohr-Schutz gilt Gleiches für die Carbon-Rahmen und die sind dort gleich den Alu-Rahmen.

Denke also eher es ist Unwille des Händlers. Giant nimmt Porto oder dem Händler ist die "Marge" für ein Teil nicht groß genug.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Januar 2016)

Giant hat grad wohl im allgemeinen Probleme mit der Lieferung von Ersatzteilen. Ich habe im Herbst!!!! den Freilauf meines Giant Laufrades reklamiert. Dann hieße es, ich bekomm ein neuen. Nach ner halben ewigkeit hieß es dann, dass der Freilauf nicht lieferbar ist. Sie würde mir daher ein ganzes Laufrad schicken. Tja.. das ist bis heute aber noch nicht angekommen, da sie keines auf Lager haben


----------



## harrybike (20. Januar 2016)

Hallo Miteinander,
nachdem ich hin- und her überlegt habe, ob ich ein für mich fertiges (na ja fast bis auf die Gabel) Trance 1 2015 kaufe, habe ich mich doch für den Selbstumbau entschieden. Die Basis steht seit gestern Abend  in der Garage - Trance 2 LTD aus 2014. Das meiste Material hab ich auch noch vom Altbike. 
Und dank des Forums und einzelner Tipps habe ich heute mächtig geschufftet: 
1) Steuerlager (Giant 2016 EUR 39,90) getauscht auf 1 1/2 - 1 1/8 
2) Vorbau und Lenker vom Altbike dran geschraubt (70 mm Vorbaulänge)
3 ) vorhandene Pike Solo Air 160 eingebaut (gebraucht) 
4) Bremsen und Shifter auf XT umgerüstet (gebraucht) inkl. neuer Züge
5) Vario-Sattelstütze Giant 2016 (30,9 x 395 - 125 mm Hub) eingebaut - intern - danke für den Tipp mit der Elektroeinziehhilfe ansonsten hätte ich  glaube ich ewig gebraucht
6) XT Umwerfer 2fach montiert 

Was noch fehlt:  
Achsumrüstung hinten auf 12x142 inkl. anderer LRS 
Tubeless Umrüstung 
Dämpfer auf Rock Shox Monarch Plus Debon Air 200x51 (blau M, rot L ) 


An dieser Stelle kann ich den Giant Concept Store in Düsseldorf empfehlen - sehr hilfsbereit 

Freue mich auf viele Tipps und gerne auch gemeinsame Touren im rheinischen, bergischen oder wo auch immer...

Herzliche Grüße
Harrybike

* Wer also günstig ein FOX 32 Float CTD 140 mm mit Overdrive 2 inkl. Steuersatz und Vorbau sucht - bitte melden

Ich suche noch eine Lösung, die vorhandenen HR-Felge auch auf 12x142 umzurüsten - geht das irgendwie (made by Formula) ?


----------



## xlacherx (20. Januar 2016)

die meinst das original verbaute laufrad umbauen? Da kann ich nur einz zu sagen - is nich... geht nich  Ich habs wegs dem Freilauf schonmal zerlegt. Also ich kann mir anhand dem Innenleben nicht vorstellen wie man das umrüsten soll. Abgesehn davon, passen die OEM Laufräder gar nicht zum rest deiner Teile ;-)


----------



## harrybike (20. Januar 2016)

mmh -Mist - will den originalen LRS - wahrscheinlich wie die Gabel - nicht einfach verschrotten  - wollte es als leichten Satz für Touren nutzen. 
Und regelmässig die Achsteile zu tauschen macht auch nicht wirklich Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (20. Januar 2016)

"als leichten Tourensatz"    Der war gut    

aber nicht leicht ;-)


----------



## harrybike (20. Januar 2016)

leicht ist relativ  mit Nobby Nic in 2.25 bestimmt leichter als der Hans Dampf auf einer Endurofelge. 

Ich suche noch eine Reifenempfehlung für jetzt - Match - Regen - Trails - Maxxis kenne ich noch gar nicht - gibt´s da was?


----------



## hnx (20. Januar 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Giant hat grad wohl im allgemeinen Probleme mit der Lieferung von Ersatzteilen. Ich habe im Herbst!!!! den Freilauf meines Giant Laufrades reklamiert. Dann hieße es, ich bekomm ein neuen. Nach ner halben ewigkeit hieß es dann, dass der Freilauf nicht lieferbar ist. Sie würde mir daher ein ganzes Laufrad schicken. Tja.. das ist bis heute aber noch nicht angekommen, da sie keines auf Lager haben


Hatte vor Weihnachten mein HR beim Örtlichen abgegeben, weil der XD Freilauf Probleme gemacht hat. Bis Heiligabend wurde Ersatz geliefert.


----------



## Frodijak (24. Januar 2016)

…


----------



## hnx (24. Januar 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht sagen, ob es die Kabeldurchführungen in mehreren Optionen gibt?
> Quasi für 1; 2 oder 3 Leitungen oder ob die generell nur aufgeschnitten werden?
> ...


Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/servicethread-giant-trance-27-5.762676/


----------



## sharky (24. Januar 2016)

die dinger gibt es für 1 und 2 leitungen. für 3 hab ich noch keine gesehen. es gibt auch blindstopfen, ohne durchführung. die bekommst du bei jedem giant händler. der kann dir auch die teilenummer sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (24. Januar 2016)

Zu den Stopfen habe ich auch eine Frage. Gibts das Problem häufiger, dass der Stopfen nicht richtig in Rahmen sitzt? Bei mir kann ich den festdrücken wie ich will, unten kommt er immer wieder ein Stück raus. Hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## sharky (25. Januar 2016)

meine sitzen bombenfest und von der geometrie her sollten die auch nicht einfach rauskommen. hast du mal einen anderen stopfen versucht?


----------



## xlacherx (25. Januar 2016)

Also die Stopfen machen bei mir auch keine Probleme. Selbst der, wo der Schaltzug vom Umwerfer durch war, und jetzt nichts mehr, hält ohne Probleme. Mal schauen ob mein Händler da nen Blindstopfen für her bekommt.


----------



## hnx (25. Januar 2016)

Der Stopfen selbst kostet nicht viel, Giant nimmt aber pauschal 6€ Porto.


----------



## anderson (28. Januar 2016)

Bei mir sitzt der Stopfen so, wie auf dem Bild unten. Ich kann ihn rein drücken, er kommt aber immer wieder raus. Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------



## Ironass (28. Januar 2016)

Ich


----------



## bummel42 (28. Januar 2016)

Wahrscheinlich in der falschen Reihenfolge eingebaut. Erst die Seite ohne Züge einfädeln, dann die andere Seite rein drücken. 

Gesendet von meinem XT890 mit Tapatalk


----------



## anderson (28. Januar 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich


Und hast du eine Lösung?


----------



## rmaurer (29. Januar 2016)

anderson schrieb:


> Und hast du eine Lösung?


guckst du direkt über deinem Beitrag


----------



## Trompeten Paul (31. Januar 2016)

aktuelle Ausbaustufe getestet und für gut befunden. Kann langsam wärmer werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duddi (1. Februar 2016)

So...Reifenwahl ist getroffen. Hans Dampf 27,5 2,35 Trailstar vorne und Pacestar hinten sind geordert . Jetzt hänge ich noch bei der Sattelstütze, nachdem ich eigentlich eine Reverb wollte. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit der Xlc all mtn ohne Remote? Bin am Wochenende auf dem Mérida eines Freundes gefahren der eine KindShock ohne Remote also mit Griff am Sattel fährt. Das fand ich echt super, zumal ich dann keine Züge verlegen müsste und keinen zusätzlichen Hebel am Lenker hätte. Gibt's bei der Länge was zu beachten? Original ist ja beim L Rahmen eine  37,5 cm / 30.9 Stütze verbaut. Eine 38 cm lange sollte also passen, oder?


----------



## hnx (1. Februar 2016)

Ist immer die Frage wie die 37,5cm lange Stütze gesessen hat und wie das Verhältnis Hub zu Sattelstützenlänge ist. Probleme mit der 0,5cm längeren Stütze sollte es nur geben, wenn die alte Stütze ganz eingesteckt war bzw. bei max. Einstecktiefe.
Ich bin längere Zeit die KS Dropzone(?) ohne Remote gefahren, seitdem Reverb, Reverb Stealth, Lev, Lev Integra und jetzt Contact SL (natürlich nicht alle selbst besessen). Für mich steht fest, daß ich nie so gern einen Platz am Lenker für einen Schalter hergegeben habe. Am besten natürlich mit Verlegung im inneren des Rahmens, aber nur mit fixer Ansteuerung des Mechanismus (also Lev, Rev Stealth, Lev Integra, Contact SL intern).


----------



## TranceRider (1. Februar 2016)

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frodijak (1. Februar 2016)

…


----------



## xlacherx (1. Februar 2016)

Ganz im Ernst... Ohne remote würde ich so ne stütze nie kaufen. Wenn du auf dem trail mal schnell die Sattel Höhe anpassen willst, wenn es schon scheppert, ist mit dem Hebel unter dem Sattel doch total bannane....


----------



## TranceRider (1. Februar 2016)

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das Bild posten! 
Also ich finde die KS richtig geil. Wollte auch extra keine Stütze mit Kabel damit ich die auch an anderen Bikes verwenden kann! Bei jeden Temperaturen einsatzbereit im Gegensatz zu der Reverb von meinem Kollegen. 
Jetzt mit dem schwarzen Color Kit passt die auch perfekt zu meinem Trance 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TranceRider (1. Februar 2016)

In der Praxis funktioniert das aber ganz gut. Trotzdem hol mir als nächstes doch die Magura Vyron und probiere die mal aus

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (1. Februar 2016)

stützen ohne remote sind - nicht nur meiner meinung nach - nicht mal die hälfte wert. gerade in flowigem terrain oder wenn es mal plötzlich bergab geht hat man nicht die zeit oder die untergrundbedingte möglichkeit, permanent an den hebel zu greifen. ich hatte einmal eine solche stütze und war froh, als ich die auf garantie ersetzt bzw. den kaufpreis erstattet bekam...


----------



## duddi (1. Februar 2016)

Au man... Ich sollte nicht so viel lesen glaube ich. Hab mir wie gesagt die 2,35 Hans Dampf bestellt und eben nochmal in früheren Beiträgen gestöbert. Danach sieht es so aus, als würde kaum jemand einen Reifen der breiter als 2,3 ist auf den original Felgen fahren. Gibt es da eventuell Probleme? Ich hatte mir da wegen der 22er Felgenbreite eigentlich keine Sorgen gemacht. Könnte die Bestellung noch stornieren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (1. Februar 2016)

Wenn es tatsächlich 22mm Maulweite sind, dann ist das kein Problem. Die XC-Felgen von Giant sind aber nur 19mm meine ich, da sind 2.3" schon an der oberen Grenze des sinnvoll fahrbaren aus meiner Sicht, rein technisch (aufziehen/aufpumpen/fahren) gibt es keine Probleme damit.


----------



## xlacherx (2. Februar 2016)

oh man macht ihr euch probleme bzw stress. Ich bin damals auch nen HaDa in 2,35 auf der OEM Felgen gefahren. Warum sollte das nicht gehn? Bin ich auch Tuebless gefahren. Ging auch, zwar nicht so einfach wie jetzt - aber es ging. 
Klar kann man damit nicht mit 1,3 Bar fahren... bzw können schon, aber dann wird es, sagen wir mal, in Kurven etwas schwammig. 

By the Way... ich fahr jetzt auf den OEM Trance 2 Laufrädern nen Schwalbe Super Moto X in 2,35 auf m Hardtail. Das ist der MEga Balon Reifen  Genau richtig dafür ;-) sieht halt auch aus wie n Balon  aber es rollte und das ohne Probleme


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Februar 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Au man... Ich sollte nicht so viel lesen glaube ich. Hab mir wie gesagt die 2,35 Hans Dampf bestellt und eben nochmal in früheren Beiträgen gestöbert. Danach sieht es so aus, als würde kaum jemand einen Reifen der breiter als 2,3 ist auf den original Felgen fahren. Gibt es da eventuell Probleme? Ich hatte mir da wegen der 22er Felgenbreite eigentlich keine Sorgen gemacht. Könnte die Bestellung noch stornieren....


nein macht keine Probleme
 meine Frau Fährt vorne einen MagicMary 2.35 und hinten einen BobCat 2.3 ist beides kein Problem die MM fährt sie mit c.a 1,1 Bar


----------



## duddi (2. Februar 2016)

Dankeschön für die Rückmeldungen. Also bleibt die Bestellung


----------



## Ironass (2. Februar 2016)

Nachdem ich jetzt endlich den Dämpfer bekomme, ist jetzt ein Lrs dran. Hat wer ne günstige Quelle für Roval Traverse Al? Bzw wenn ich nen knackigen Sound am Freilauf will Hope 2Pro?


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2016)

was willst denn für den LRS setzen? bestimmte kriterien? breite, gewicht, preis, werkstoff?

würde ich mir heute einen LRS zusammenbauen, dann eine china carbon felge mit 30mm maulweite, laser / d-light speichen, alu nippel und bei den naben wäre ich entspannt. ich hab am remedy die nun 3. saison funworks 4way naben die 1A funktionieren. wenn das gewicht nicht auf das letzte gramm ankommt, kauf ich mir keine "namen" mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2016)

Heute mal n paar optische Anpassungen vorgenommen  ( Decals an Dämpfer und Kurbel  + Bremshebel schwarz gedippt ) 
Bilder vom ganzen Rad gibt's wenns wieder warm genug ist, um es draußen vernünftig zu putzen


----------



## Pigeon (7. Februar 2016)

Wie hast die xt schwarz getippt?


----------



## xlacherx (7. Februar 2016)

Gedippt  Deckel runter gemacht entfettet und drei Schichten plastidip (sprühfolie) im mattschwarz drauf. Das gleiche hab ich dem spider meiner slx Kurbel gemacht


----------



## duddi (9. Februar 2016)

Hallo, Dumme Frage...hat jemand hier die Dropzone in 385mm am L Rahmen? Die Originalstütze von Giant hat ja auch nur 375mm Länge, reicht das dann auch bei einer  Variostütze? Das Angebot hier gilt leider nur für die 385mm Variante. Konnte keine Info zur Mindesteinstecktiefe finden. Bei 10-12cm sollte es ja eigentlich passen. Hab jetzt einen Auszug von 23,5 cm. Blieben dann gut 15 cm.


----------



## schoeppi (9. Februar 2016)

@duddi : das reicht locker und leicht.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Februar 2016)

ich fahr ne reverb mit 380 und 125mm Hub bei Rahmengröße L. Bei mir passt es ;-) ich bin ca 1,80 groß und konnte die Reverb noch ca. 2-3 weiter in den Rahmen rein schieben, bevor sie an der Überwurfmutter anstehen würde.


----------



## OliHH (14. Februar 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,80 und das 2014er Alu SX in M mal probegefahren - war mir definitiv zu kurz
> 
> Beim 2015 Reign siehts wieder anders aus, da würd ich eher zum M Rahmen tendieren der in etwa soviel Reach hat wie der L Rahmen vom Trance
> 
> Bedenke auch das die neuen 27.5" Modelle seit 2014 deutlich mehr Reach haben d.h. wenn dir das alte Reign X in L bereits zu groß war wird dir das Trance in L wie ein Riese vorkommen (ist aber auch Gewöhnungssache..)



Ich bin 181cm und hab mir das Trance Advanced 2 2015 in L gekauft und finde jetzt nach paar Touren das es ein Tick zu groß ist , auch mit 2cm kürzeren Vorbau ! Glaube wäre mit M am Ende glücklicher geworden ! Werde nochmal mit meinem Händler quatschen was da machbar ist oder ob ich Mir das nur Einbilde !


----------



## hnx (14. Februar 2016)

Das Trance ist schon lang, das kann einem am Anfang "zu groß" vorkommen. Rein von der Körpergröße ist das Radl dir sicher nicht zu groß.


----------



## OliHH (14. Februar 2016)

Tja aber irgendwas passt nicht so vom Gefühl , oder einfach noch mehr Dran gewöhnen !!


----------



## hnx (14. Februar 2016)

Nicht jeder mag die moderne Geo des Trance. Daher ists so wichtig ausführliche Probefahrten vor dem Kauf zu machen. Rädern würde ich tatsächlich einen "Charakter" unterstellen, den meist auch der Ottonormal-Verbraucher wie wir erfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliHH (14. Februar 2016)

Mein Problem war das ich es gleich ach dem Kauf ne Woche später abgeben hab weil der Rahmen defekt war, neuer Rahmen musste bestellt werd und obwohl es ein klarer anerkannter Garantiefall  war , hat das  dann mal schlanke 7 Wochen gedauert ! Ausführlich mit neuen Rahmen fahr ich das Bike nichtmal 14 Tage! Dachte ich bekomm das mit einem von 70mm auf 50mm Vorbau hin aber ist Wie ein  störrisches Pferd ! Ganz komisch ! Berg rauf kommt dann noch die fehlende Kondition dazu ! Was ich garnicht abstreiten will aber trotzdem irgendwie eigenwillig das Teil!


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Februar 2016)

OliHH schrieb:


> Mein Problem war das ich es gleich ach dem Kauf ne Woche später abgeben hab weil der Rahmen defekt war, neuer Rahmen musste bestellt werd und obwohl es ein klarer anerkannter Garantiefall  war , hat das  dann mal schlanke 7 Wochen gedauert ! Ausführlich mit neuen Rahmen fahr ich das Bike nichtmal 14 Tage! Dachte ich bekomm das mit einem von 70mm auf 50mm Vorbau hin aber ist Wie ein  störrisches Pferd ! Ganz komisch ! Berg rauf kommt dann noch die fehlende Kondition dazu ! Was ich garnicht abstreiten will aber trotzdem irgendwie eigenwillig das Teil!



Probiere einfach mal einen 30mm  vorbau da sind noch welten zum 50mm


----------



## OliHH (14. Februar 2016)

Will nicht übertreiben ! Von 70 auf 30 ist schon extrem , 50 fand ich schon heftig in Zusammenhangmit einem 780mm Lenker !!


----------



## xlacherx (14. Februar 2016)

Also ganz im Ernst.... Ich würde jezt nicht 5 verbauten und 8 Lenker testen. Fahr erst mal ne weile damit. Du wirst dich selber auch weiter entwickeln. Wenn ich vom Trance auf mein Status (downhiller) wechsle, brauch ich auch erst 1-2 abfahren bis ich mich wieder daran gewöhnt habe. 

Daher würde ich dir echt empfehlen, jetzt mal ne weile damit zu fahren. Dann wird einem auch glaub selber klar was man möchte. 

Lange verbauten sind für mich zb keine Option da ich es direkt und verspielt haben will. Kann aber auch daran liegen das ich früher auf dem dirt bike sehr aktiv war 

Nach der Zeit wirst du schon merken wo hin dein Geschmack geht. Ich hatte zb das Gefühl, dass ich trotz 160er Gabel zu flach auf dem Rad sitze. Daher habe ich den kurzen Vorbau (35mm) montiert und beim Gabel Wechsel auch den Schaft etwas länger gelassen damit n paar spacer unter den Vorbau passen.


----------



## OliHH (14. Februar 2016)

Ja werd ich auch machen !!! Jetzt muss ich das nur noch mit den  sag vorne und hinten hinbekommen und wie du sagst erstmal fahren ! wollte das so bei 25-30% hinbekommen, ok die Sektor ist wohl nicht so ne tolle Gabel !  Fühlt sich dann nur Knüppel hart an und die Schwalbe Dinger finde ich nicht so toll ! Im Sommer trocken , mögen die ja gehen aber jetzt bei feuchten lockeren Wald Boden ! Nee!!


----------



## OliHH (14. Februar 2016)

Spacer hab ich 30- 35 mm unterm Vorbau !! So das der Vorbau 5 mm übern gabelschaft steht !!


----------



## Deleted 77994 (17. Februar 2016)

liebe Gemeinde,

ich mach's kurz...
beide Räder gestohlen ;-( , (glücklicher) Vater ---> leider keine 7000€ für ein neues Bike.

Habe mir jetzt ein Trance 3 (27.5) reativ günstig gekauft. Leider ist es noch nicht hier und ich habe keine Ahnung welche Einbaubreit der Lrs gaben muss
Jetzt zu meiner Frage : Könnt ihr mir einen passensen Lrs der zum einen leicht und zum anderen auch stabil ist empfehlen ?


----------



## hnx (17. Februar 2016)

Wie hoch ist das Budget?

Den Hope Tech Enduro LRs gibts immer mal wieder günstig, ~350€. Um den gleichen Kurs kann man was aufbauen lassen, dann allerdings mit Budget-Naben ala Funworks 4way pro o.ä.

Leicht und stabil gibts nicht zusammen mit günstig.


----------



## Deleted 77994 (17. Februar 2016)

Muss jetzt nicht billig sein aber 400€ und wäre für mich noch angemessen (500€ wenn's ganz arg zugeht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (17. Februar 2016)

Für 500€ kannst dir schon was von einem namhafteren LR-Bauer aufbauen lassen. Wahrscheinlich werdens dort auch Hope Evo Pro2 Naben (oder DT Swiss 350), wie beim Tech Enduro, mit stabilen Noname Felgen und auf dich abgestimmten Speichen, sein.


----------



## Deleted 77994 (18. Februar 2016)

Morgen euch allen.
Da ich nun shon seit 2Stunden hier sitze, mein Sohn schläft einfach sogut wie nie ;-( , bin ich zu dem Entschluß gekommen das meine Vorstellung vom LRS ein wenig abwegig waren.
Ich bin kein besonders guter Fahrer und bin doch etwas mehr auf Sicherheit angewiesen ... würde aber dennoch gerne ein wenig Gewicht am Bike einsparen (auf 12,4 bis 12,6 kg Zielgewicht). Somit werde ich mich ein wenig umsehen und einlesen und einfach nochmal um euren Rat bitten ...


----------



## sharky (18. Februar 2016)

ich hab mir mittlerweile meine eigene meinung zum thema laufräder gebildet. und zu "nobelmaterial". nach jahren mit tune, DT 240s, hope, die allesamt von hier bekannten laufradbauer kamen, bin ich am ende auf allen rädern entweder, und zwar ausschließlich aus gewichtsgründen, bei tune oder dann budget naben von novatec bzw. funworks gelandet. mein erster budget LRS war ein amride25 / funworks 4way pro von AS. wird nun seit 3 saisons hergeprügelt und außer einem defekten lager an der VR nabe hatte ich keinen grund zu klagen. bei den hope waren nach 3 monaten alle lager durch... vielleicht hilft dir ja der erfahrungsbericht thread. den tipp mit "für 500€ bekommst auch was vom laufradbauer" kannst übrigens grad vergessen. dazu müssten die budget material verbauen, an dem sie nix verdienen, und es bliebe zu wenig übrig.


----------



## Ironass (18. Februar 2016)

Fahre zur Zeit als lrs Bontrager Duster Elite.  Habe jetzt ein Auge auf den hier geworfen.  1x Fun Works 4Way Pro Amride 25 Comp Race disc 1750g Laufradsatz 650b319,90 €*
Taugt?  Ist der Freilauf schön laut?


----------



## hnx (18. Februar 2016)

Ja
Nein
Sehe nicht den Sinn hinter dem Wechsel, wenn der Duster nicht kaputt ist.


----------



## sharky (19. Februar 2016)

@Ironass 
deine fragen werden in vorigem post mit dem dort verlinkten thread wohl 100% beantwortet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Klein (21. Februar 2016)

Ich habe eine nagelneue Giant Contact SL Remote Sattelstütze, passend fürs Trance zu verkaufen.
Evtl ist es ja für einen von Euch interessant ---> PN


----------



## duddi (21. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir nun doch eine Variostütze mit externer Zugführung gekauft. Allerdings finde ich die Verlegung mit Kabelbindern super hässlich. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Leitungsclips zum Aufkleben von Jagwire o.ä. ? Halten die am Rahmen, gerade auch wegen der Bewegung der Leitung beim Absenken. Ich habe die Führung entlang des Oberrohrs realisiert.


----------



## Chris_Klein (21. Februar 2016)

Wieso eine Stütze mit externer Verlegung ? Ich habe es zu oft mitbekommen, dass sich andere auf gemeinsamen Touren ihre Leitungen beschädigt, bzw. abgerissen haben. Waren allerdings alles Stützen, bei denen sich die Leitung beim Absenken mitbewegt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. Februar 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Leitungsclips zum Aufkleben von Jagwire o.ä. ? Halten die am Rahmen, gerade auch wegen der Bewegung der Leitung beim Absenken. Ich habe die Führung entlang des Oberrohrs realisiert.



So halbwegs - gut solange sie nicht allzu sehr belastet werden, wenn die Leitung nur durchläuft kein Problem, wenn die Leitung seitlich/nach oben/unten schiebt gehen se vll. verloren.

Hat das Trance wohl nicht die Kabelführung am Unterrohr entlang wie das Reign?


----------



## EddyAC (22. Februar 2016)

elMarrow schrieb:


> Muss jetzt nicht billig sein aber 400€ und wäre für mich noch angemessen (500€ wenn's ganz arg zugeht)



Hi,
habe einen DT Swiss M1700 Spline im Sale. Nähere Infos gerne persönlich.


----------



## TranceRider (23. Februar 2016)

Moin Leute... Da mein Rahmen grad beim pulverbeschichten ist stellt sich die Frage ob ich die Lager auch gleich tausche... Der Rahmen hat jetzt ca 2000km hinter sich! Was meint ihr aus Erfahrung?! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Februar 2016)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Moin Leute... Da mein Rahmen grad beim pulverbeschichten ist stellt sich die Frage ob ich die Lager auch gleich tausche... Der Rahmen hat jetzt ca 2000km hinter sich! Was meint ihr aus Erfahrung?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Da sind sie ja noch nichtmal eingefahren  

Ich würde sagen zu früh um zu wechseln


----------



## hnx (23. Februar 2016)

TranceRider schrieb:


> Moin Leute... Da mein Rahmen grad beim pulverbeschichten ist stellt sich die Frage ob ich die Lager auch gleich tausche... Der Rahmen hat jetzt ca 2000km hinter sich! Was meint ihr aus Erfahrung?!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


Finger ins Lager stecken und prüfen obs rau läuft.

Bei manchen Sitzen liegts auch einfach an den Toleranzen, daß es bissl hackelt, da helfen dann keine neuen Lager. "Einfach so" wechseln macht keinen Sinn, da entgegen zB dem Pressfit-Tretlager nicht Kunststoff in Metall gepresst wird, sondern Metall in Metall, nur wechseln wenn nötig.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Februar 2016)

Sonst gibts ja immer nur Bilder, heute hab ichs mal mit bewegten Bildern versucht


----------



## Ironass (25. Februar 2016)

Gerade bei Bike-Discount geschaut. Kennt noch wer ne gute Quelle für Maxxis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (25. Februar 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Gerade bei Bike-Discount geschaut. Kennt noch wer ne gute Quelle für Maxxis?


https://www.bike-components.de/


----------



## Jenne86 (26. Februar 2016)

Moin !
Kann mir jemand sgaen ob ich die Leitung meiner Rock Shox Reverb auch ohne Ausbau des Pressfit Innenlagers duch den Rahmen bekomme ?
Wenn ja, wie ? Gibt es da Tricks oder Hilfsmittel ?

Danke Euch !


----------



## Jenne86 (26. Februar 2016)

NoNameBrand schrieb:


> Das Tretlager muss nicht raus. Hab meine Stealth auch so montiert bekommen.


Kannst Du mir sagen wie genau du das gemacht hast ? Gibt es Hilfsmittel ?


----------



## hnx (26. Februar 2016)

Jenne86 schrieb:


> Moin !
> Kann mir jemand sgaen ob ich die Leitung meiner Rock Shox Reverb auch ohne Ausbau des Pressfit Innenlagers duch den Rahmen bekomme ?
> Wenn ja, wie ? Gibt es da Tricks oder Hilfsmittel ?
> 
> Danke Euch !


Es geht relativ einfach, wenn du die Leitung der Reverb durch die Öffnung für die Zughülle des Schaltwerks in beide Richtungen verlegst. Dort fängst du nämlich sofort an der entscheidenden Stelle am Tretlager hoch Richtung Sitzrohr an.


----------



## Jenne86 (26. Februar 2016)

Ok, danke.
Hab die Leitung jetzt nur vom Remote Hebel getrennt, kann ich sie an der Stütze montiert lassen und von oben am Tretlager vorbei friemeln oder mit einer Einzughilfe daran vorbei ziehen ?

Danke & Gruß !


----------



## OliHH (26. Februar 2016)

Meinst nicht ? 181cm,  Schrittlänge 86cm hab immer das Gefühl


----------



## OliHH (26. Februar 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Das Trance ist schon lang, das kann einem am Anfang "zu groß" vorkommen. Rein von der Körpergröße ist das Radl dir sicher nicht zu groß.


Meinst nicht ? Bei 181cm und Schrittlänge 86cm! Hab immer so das Gefühl !


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2016)

welche größe hat dein rad?


----------



## hnx (26. Februar 2016)

OliHH schrieb:


> Meinst nicht ? Bei 181cm und Schrittlänge 86cm! Hab immer so das Gefühl !


Ja, noch immer.  Bin selber nur 2cm länger und 1cm SL, L, passt. M wärst du an der oberen Grenze zu "zu klein".


sharky schrieb:


> welche größe hat dein rad?


L hat er geholt meine ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_Klein (26. Februar 2016)

Jenne86 schrieb:


> Moin !
> Kann mir jemand sgaen ob ich die Leitung meiner Rock Shox Reverb auch ohne Ausbau des Pressfit Innenlagers duch den Rahmen bekomme ?
> Wenn ja, wie ? Gibt es da Tricks oder Hilfsmittel ?
> 
> Danke Euch !



Ich habe ein Trance 1 und beim Ausbau der Werkslösung einfach eine Einziehhilfe an den Zug befestigt und mit dem die Reverb Leitung wieder eingezogen. Dauerte keine zwei Minuten.
Wenn nichts im Rahmen war, würde ich von vorne erst mit einer Einziehhilfe im Rahmen reingehen bis zum Tretlager.
Dann eine Drahtschlaufe nach unten, damit due Einziehhilfe den Winkel aufwärts schafft.
Sollte auch keine große Sache sein.


----------



## Jenne86 (27. Februar 2016)

Ist drin !
Hab die Leitung mit Hilfe einer alten Leitung und dem mitgelieferten Verbindungsstück/Einziehhilfe am Tretlager vorbeigezogen.
Hat super geklappt.

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Canyon-Freak (1. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand das Dämpfereinbaumaß des aktuelle Trance sagen?

Danke & Gruß
Jan


----------



## Ironass (1. März 2016)

200x51


----------



## OliHH (1. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Ja, noch immer.  Bin selber nur 2cm länger und 1cm SL, L, passt. M wärst du an der oberen Grenze zu "zu klein".
> 
> L hat er geholt meine ich


Jo L richtig !


----------



## Till8 (1. März 2016)

Hi zusammen...
Weiss jemand woher ich (heutzutage noch) einen OD2 Vorbau in 40-50mm her bekomme??
Händler fragen brachte nichts, der konnte mir nur einen 60er organisieren.

Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (1. März 2016)

Chromag Ranger


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. März 2016)

Truvativ Holzfeller gibts auch in 1,5 Zoll.


----------



## Till8 (2. März 2016)

Danke! Heisst das ich brauche einen 1.5" vorbau? Habt ihr dazu einen Link zu einem Shop die Lager haben?


----------



## Erroll (2. März 2016)

Möglich, dass ich mich irre, aber overdrive 2 hat nicht 1.5 sondern 1 1/4. Es passt also wirklich nur der chromag ranger oder der original giant. Der Holzfeller passt nicht bei od2.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. März 2016)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/technology/overdrive/50/ ja, sorry! 1 1/4 auf 1 1/2 -also 1 1/4 ist das benötigte Maß - aber wofür gibt's dann 1,5er Vorbauten?


----------



## Till8 (2. März 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren...

Und den link zum shop die einen vorbau od2 verkaufen


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. März 2016)

http://www.reverse-components.com/de/produkte/base-ø-318mm-für-giant

ich hätte eine für 20€, ein Gewinde hat einen Helicoileinsatz,


----------



## hnx (2. März 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-de/technology/overdrive/50/ ja, sorry! 1 1/4 auf 1 1/2 -also 1 1/4 ist das benötigte Maß - aber wofür gibt's dann 1,5er Vorbauten?


Für Gabeln mit 1 1/2" Schaft? Tapered war nicht immer en vogue.


----------



## sharky (2. März 2016)

ritchey hat auch mal OD2 kompatible vorbauten gebaut


----------



## Till8 (2. März 2016)

Danke allen... Ich nehm den von SRX Prinz. Hat sich erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (3. März 2016)

Beim entlüften der Zee irgendwas beachten  (hab nen deutlichen Pumpeffekt)?


----------



## xlacherx (3. März 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Beim entlüften der Zee irgendwas beachten  (hab nen deutlichen Pumpeffekt)?



normal nicht. wird genauso entlüftet wie jede andere Shimano bremse. Gibts hier und im netz auch genügend anleitungen dazu;-)


----------



## duddi (5. März 2016)

So, erste Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sind inzwischen gemacht und der erste Hinterreifen einem Stein zum Opfer gefallen. Da mich der Hans Dampf am Vorderrad ohnehin nicht wirklich überzeugt überlege ich nun den noch vorhandenen hinten runter zu schrubben und vorne einen Highroller 2 in 2.4 zu montieren. Hat den hier jemand ggf. schon in der Fox 32 gefahren und kann mir sagen ob der Reifen noch freigängig ist. Finde leider keine verlässlichen Infos zur Breite??? Ansonsten ist das Bike bisher wirklich top. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich den Vorbau zu lang finde....naja.. Werde erstmal noch ein wenig fahren und dann über einen Tausch nachdenken.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. März 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> So, erste Erfahrungen mit dem Bike sind inzwischen gemacht und der erste Hinterreifen einem Stein zum Opfer gefallen. Da mich der Hans Dampf am Vorderrad ohnehin nicht wirklich überzeugt überlege ich nun den noch vorhandenen hinten runter zu schrubben und vorne einen Highroller 2 in 2.4 zu montieren. Hat den hier jemand ggf. schon in der Fox 32 gefahren und kann mir sagen ob der Reifen noch freigängig ist. Finde leider keine verlässlichen Infos zur Breite??? Ansonsten ist das Bike bisher wirklich top. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich den Vorbau zu lang finde....naja.. Werde erstmal noch ein wenig fahren und dann über einen Tausch nachdenken.


http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/


----------



## duddi (5. März 2016)

Danke für den Link, aber da hatte ich schon nachgesehen und den Reifen nicht gefunden. Da ist nur die 2.3 er Breite zu finden.


----------



## mk100 (5. März 2016)

@duddi
ich fahre vorn den HR II in 2.4 in der 32er Fox Evo und hinten den Onza Ibex in 2.4. Passt alles wunderbar, schleift nix und mMn auch noch genug Platz.


----------



## duddi (5. März 2016)

Super, Danke!


----------



## xlacherx (5. März 2016)

Der 2,4er maxxis wird eh dünner sein als dein Hans Dampf


----------



## duddi (5. März 2016)

Bin mal gespannt... Habe jetzt mal einen bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (6. März 2016)

Hab jetzt dhf / dhr in 2,3 hier liegen.


----------



## anderson (6. März 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher ob ich den Vorbau zu lang finde....naja.. Werde erstmal noch ein wenig fahren und dann über einen Tausch nachdenken.



Ich hatte gerade heute meine große Erkenntnis. Ich habe seit September ein Trance mit 70mm Vorbau. Bin damit noch nicht so viel gefahren, da ich im Winter eher mit dem HT unterwegs bin. Ich fand das Trance von Beginn an zu lang und ich hab mich nie wirklich wohl darauf gefühlt. Außerdem haben mir die Arme nach einigen km weh getan. Habe es eine Weile probiert, ob ich mich daran gewöhne. Ging nicht. Jetzt habe ich mir einen 50mm Vorbau montiert. Hammer! Einen derartigen Unterschied wegen 2 cm hab ich noch nicht erlebt. Jetzt sitze ich im Rad genau da, wo ich hin will. Ich fahre das Bike so deutlich sicherer und ohne Schmerzen. Das Trance hat heute zum ersten mal richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## hnx (6. März 2016)

Hast du die Spacer/Lenker an das nun tiefere Cockpit durch den kürzeren Vorbau angepasst?
Ansonsten würde ich behaupten, daß dir das Radl einfach nur zu lang/hoch war und dein Oberkörper die Sitzposition nicht unterstützen konnte, Folge du hast dich am Lenker abgestützt, Schmerzen Oberkörper, Rücken, Arme.


----------



## anderson (6. März 2016)

Habe einen 50mm Vorbau mit +30° verbaut. Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung ist damit so, wie ich es haben will. Das Rad war vorher zu lang und die Arme mussten zu viel abstützen. Zu hoch war es nicht. Aber mit dem kürzeren Vorbau ist das Rad insgesamt vom Handling (in engen Kurven, aber auch im steilen uphill) deutlich schöner zu fahren. Wie gesagt, das hab ich bei 2cm noch nie so erlebt.


----------



## hnx (6. März 2016)

Sind knapp 3,5cm weniger Abstand Sattel/Lenker bei 30% Steigung und das Cockpit wird bei gleichen Spacern unterm Vorbau gut 1cm höher (beim kürzeren Vorbau).
Kann ich mir vorstellen, daß dies deutlich angenehmer für die Armbelastung ist.


----------



## duddi (6. März 2016)

Darf ich fragen welchen Vorbau Du genommen hast? Die Auswahl ist ja leider anscheinend nicht groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (6. März 2016)

Ich habe mir einfach mal einen günstigen Vorbau gekauft, da ich nach den Erfahrungen von OliHH paar Seiten vorher sketisch war, ob 50mm ausreichen. Der steile Winkel bringt das Cockpit etwas höher, ich kann aber noch Spacer wegnehmen. Das werde ich testen.






Nach meiner Berechnung wird das Rad 2,6cm kürzer. Die Zahlen sind für mich aber nur theoretisch interessant.

Ist natürlich schade, dass ich dem Trance mit dem Umbau seine "moderne Geometrie" nehme


----------



## hnx (7. März 2016)

Naja, wenn du Spacer raus tust wirds ja wieder länger.


----------



## stonedenture (7. März 2016)

Nochmal kurz für doofe und weil google mir nicht recht helfen wollte: Ich habe ein Trance 2Ltd von 2015. Da kann ich nicht einfach einen beliebigen 31,8er Vorbau dran bauen, weil....?

Danke schonmal


----------



## duddi (7. März 2016)

Hab mal nach dem Vorbau von Dir gesucht. Finde den aber nur in 1 1/8???? Für das Geld würde ich das nämlich glatt auch mal ausprobieren. Ist ja schon preislich ne andere Nummer als die Originalen.


----------



## rmaurer (7. März 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Hab mal nach dem Vorbau von Dir gesucht. Finde den aber nur in 1 1/8???? Für das Geld würde ich das nämlich glatt auch mal ausprobieren. Ist ja schon preislich ne andere Nummer als die Originalen.



Das passt doch. Welche Größe hast du erwartet?


----------



## hnx (7. März 2016)

stonedenture schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz für doofe und weil google mir nicht recht helfen wollte: Ich habe ein Trance 2Ltd von 2015. Da kann ich nicht einfach einen beliebigen 31,8er Vorbau dran bauen, weil....?
> 
> Danke schonmal


Wenn dein Lenker ein anderes Maß als 31,8 hat dann nicht.


----------



## Ironass (7. März 2016)

Ab 2015 kein Od2 mehr.


----------



## duddi (7. März 2016)

Au man...wieder was gelernt. Also hab ich eine der letzten OD2 Raketen gekauft


----------



## Turbo2703 (8. März 2016)

Hallo Trancefahrer,
ich bekomme diese Woche mein Trance3 Modell von 2015. Sagt mal ist da eine Dämpferpumpe im Lieferumfang, habe gerade gesehen das wenn ich den Monarch R einzeln kaufe gehört die Pumpe mit dazu.


----------



## anderson (8. März 2016)

Bei meinem 2015er Trance war keine Pumpe dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (8. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Sind knapp 3,5cm weniger Abstand Sattel/Lenker bei 30% Steigung und das Cockpit wird bei gleichen Spacern unterm Vorbau gut 1cm höher (beim kürzeren Vorbau).
> Kann ich mir vorstellen, daß dies deutlich angenehmer für die Armbelastung ist.



Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:
Gemessen: 3cm kürzer, 0,5cm tiefer!


----------



## hnx (8. März 2016)

Dann ist Lenker nicht mehr im gleichen Winkel wie vorher geklemmt. Nehme an mehr zu dir hin gedreht. Macht Cockpit kürzer und deutlich flacher.


----------



## anderson (8. März 2016)

Nein, Lenker steht ziemlich genau gleich. Aber genug jetzt von meinem Cockpit.


----------



## Zaskar HH (8. März 2016)

Hallo,

kann jemand was zu der Vorbaulänge eines Trance Advance 1 in Größe L sagen? Ich finde dazu nirgends eine Angabe.

Habe gerade auf mtb-mag.com den sehr kurzen Test vom Advance 0 gelesen, wo auch der 70mm Vorbau als zu lang kritisiert wird. Insgesamt kommt das Rad dort sehr schlecht weg. Leider nicht sehr aussagekräftig der Test, da nur ein paar Zeilen lang aber schon interessant, weil das Advance 1 in Tests bisher immer sehr gut abgeschnitten hatte und kein Tester sich über einen zu langen Vorbau beschwert hatte.

Schon klar, dass das Fahrverhalten, bzw. die Beurteilung dessen durch persönliche Vorlieben/Fahrgewohnheiten geprägt sind.

Also wenn jemand die länge vom Vorbau kennt, gerne mal Antworten.

Danke.


----------



## OliHH (8. März 2016)

Zaskar HH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann jemand was zu der Vorbaulänge eines Trance Advance 1 in Größe L sagen? Ich finde dazu nirgends eine Angabe.
> 
> ...


Ich fahre das Trance Advanced 2 in L 2015 da war der Orginal Vorbau 70 mm da mir das irgendwie so lang vorgekommen ist hab ich mir den renthal duo 50 mm gekauft und probiert ! Mir ist das Rad vorne zu leicht geworden ! Berg hoch !
jetzt fahr ich den Apex in 60mm und heute ne runde gefahren wo ich mit den kurzen Probleme hatte an den Steigungen , und muss sagen,  so langsam gefällt mir mein Bike richtig gut !!! Das Fahrwerk könnte noch Tick besser sein aber damit komm ich wohl auch noch klar ! Ich hab den RT 3 und mir wurde keine Pumpe dazu gegeben !


----------



## Turbo2703 (10. März 2016)

So heute ist mein Trance 3 gekommen, habe alles zusammengebaut macht ein super Eindruck. Könnt Ihr mir sagen was das für ein Teil ist lag mit einer kleinen Schraube bei den Dokumenten mit bei.


----------



## xlacherx (10. März 2016)

Ist ein Ersatzschaltauge ;-) ( Das Teil, an dem dein Schaltwerk befestigt wird)


----------



## Turbo2703 (10. März 2016)

Super danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Turbo2703 (10. März 2016)

Habt ihr Flaschenhalter an euren Trance . Ich habe das Gefühl wenn ich meinen SKS abbaue bekomme ich keine Flasche mehr rein habe Rahmengrösse M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (10. März 2016)

Am besten geht es mit nem flaschenhalter, bei dem man die Flasche seitlich rein stecken kann. Selbst beim l Rahmen wirds mit dem normalen eng


----------



## hnx (10. März 2016)

Ich fahre eine 750ml Elite-Flasche mit Deckel in einem Sidecage von SKS im L-Rahmen. Mit nem normalen Halter geht sich gerade so eine 500ml Flasche ohne Deckel aus.


----------



## Chris_Klein (11. März 2016)

Im M Rahmen geht nur ein seitlich offener Flaschenhalter.


----------



## OliHH (11. März 2016)

Soviel kleiner ist der M Rahmen doch garnicht zum L 2cm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere !!


----------



## anderson (11. März 2016)

Chris_Klein schrieb:


> Im M Rahmen geht nur ein seitlich offener Flaschenhalter.



Bei mir ging auch ein nach oben offener Carbon-Flaschenhalter bei Größe M. Ein bißchen biegsam muss er aber sein. Der Rahmen schreit aber schon nach nem Camelbak, wegen dem engen Rahmen und weils einfach sauberer aussieht.


----------



## xlacherx (11. März 2016)

Die beste Lösung ist einfach ne trinkblase im rucksack . Flaschen nutze ich schon lange nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (11. März 2016)

In Zeiten wo fanny packs gerade Trend werden. Sieht man immer mehr bei EWS und Co.


----------



## sharky (12. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo fanny packs gerade Trend werden...


geht das schon wieder los  
in den 90ern waren die ja der letzte schrei. und es ist gut, dass die zeiten vorbei sind. am besten man trägt dazu gleich noch SPD-sandalen mit weißen bikesocken, kurze, beige baggies und ein feinripp unterhemd. pardon, sleevless-trikot.


----------



## Turbo2703 (12. März 2016)

Ich brauche leider schon wieder eure Hilfe sagt mal ist der Zug für den umwerfer richtig montiert


----------



## hnx (12. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> Ich brauche leider schon wieder eure Hilfe sagt mal ist der Zug für den umwerfer richtig montiert Anhang anzeigen 471850


Nein, an dem Plättchen zwischen Schraube und Umwerfer müsste eine feine Rille sein, da gehört der Zug geklemmt. 



sharky schrieb:


> geht das schon wieder los
> in den 90ern waren die ja der letzte schrei. und es ist gut, dass die zeiten vorbei sind. am besten man trägt dazu gleich noch SPD-sandalen mit weißen bikesocken, kurze, beige baggies und ein feinripp unterhemd. pardon, sleevless-trikot.


Ich brauche auf der Feierabendrunde mehr als in meine Hosentaschen passt, aber weniger als in 6l Rucksack, daher nutze ich seit langer Zeit gerne eine 2l Hüfttasche. Man muss ja nicht Omas Modell kaufen, aber die Sandalen geben schon ein Gefühl von Freiheit.


----------



## anderson (12. März 2016)

Ich finde das sieht immer irgendwie nach Sozialkundelehrer vor der Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore aus.


----------



## Turbo2703 (12. März 2016)

Ich habe jetzt den bowdenzug neu verlegt und den umwerfer neu eingestellt so wie es im netz bzw diversen Videos gezeigt wird. Ich hatte jetzt 2-3mal das die Kette beim schalten auf das kleine Kettenladen runtergefallen ist obwohl der abstand passt. Habt ihr eine Idee es war meistens wenn hinten die Kette Auf dem größten Kranz war.


----------



## hnx (12. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt den bowdenzug neu verlegt und den umwerfer neu eingestellt so wie es im netz bzw diversen Videos gezeigt wird. Ich hatte jetzt 2-3mal das die Kette beim schalten auf das kleine Kettenladen runtergefallen ist obwohl der abstand passt. Habt ihr eine Idee es war meistens wenn hinten die Kette Auf dem größten Kranz war.


Von wo nach wo fällt die Kette wenn du wohin schaltest?


----------



## Turbo2703 (12. März 2016)

Also wenn ich vom 38 kettenblatt auf das 24 schalten will ist mir die Kette über das 24 gesprungenen Richtung Rahmen. Scheinbar aber immer dann wenn die Kette hinten auf einem recht großen ritzel ist. Habe den umwerfer schon so eingestellt das wenn ich hinten auf dem größten und vorn auf dem kleinen bin habe ich nur 1-2mm also dürfte der umwerfer die kette nicht so weit rüberdrücken.


----------



## rmaurer (12. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich vom 38 kettenblatt auf das 24 schalten will ist mir die Kette über das 24 gesprungenen Richtung Rahmen. Scheinbar aber immer dann wenn die Kette hinten auf einem recht großen ritzel ist. Habe den umwerfer schon so eingestellt das wenn ich hinten auf dem größten und vorn auf dem kleinen bin habe ich nur 1-2mm also dürfte der umwerfer die kette nicht so weit rüberdrücken.


untere Begrenzungsschraube reindrehen oder mal einen der 1000 Schaltung einstellen threads durchlesen


----------



## hnx (12. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich vom 38 kettenblatt auf das 24 schalten will ist mir die Kette über das 24 gesprungenen Richtung Rahmen. Scheinbar aber immer dann wenn die Kette hinten auf einem recht großen ritzel ist. Habe den umwerfer schon so eingestellt das wenn ich hinten auf dem größten und vorn auf dem kleinen bin habe ich nur 1-2mm also dürfte der umwerfer die kette nicht so weit rüberdrücken.


Dann ist die Begrenzungsschraube für den unteren Anschlag falsch gesetzt. Zug lösen, hinten aufs größte Ritzel und neu einstellen. Der gespannte Zug zieht tendenziell den Umwerfer nach außen, daher stelle ich den Umwerfer so ein, daß die Kette näher am äußeren Leitblech steht, nicht mittig und schleifen darf natürlich nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo2703 (12. März 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten.
@hnx das Problem ist ja das die Kette beim runterschalten über das 24 springt und dann zwischen Rahmen und dem 24 kettenblatt liegt.


----------



## NoDope61 (12. März 2016)

Hier mal eine Variante der Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager.
Der Rehmen steht übrigens zum Verkauf 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/747631-giant-trance-2015


----------



## hnx (12. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> @hnx das Problem ist ja das die Kette beim runterschalten über das 24 springt und dann zwischen Rahmen und dem 24 kettenblatt liegt.


Ja, der Umwerfer geht zu weit Richtung Rahmen und führt damit die Kette über das 24er Blatt hinaus.


----------



## Turbo2703 (12. März 2016)

Und genau das ist ja gerade nicht der Fall der umwerfer hat wenn vorn klein und hinten groß max 1mm zur Kette das mit dem runterfallen passiert wirklich nur wenn ich hinten auf den 3 größeren ritzel bin und dann runterschalten na dann werde ich Montag mal eine fachwerkstatt aufsuchen vielleicht übersehe ich auch was. Hätte ja sein können das noch ein Trancefahrer dieses Problem hatte.


----------



## hnx (12. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist ja gerade nicht der Fall der umwerfer hat wenn vorn klein und hinten groß max 1mm zur Kette das mit dem runterfallen passiert wirklich nur wenn ich hinten auf den 3 größeren ritzel bin und dann runterschalten na dann werde ich Montag mal eine fachwerkstatt aufsuchen vielleicht übersehe ich auch was. Hätte ja sein können das noch ein Trancefahrer dieses Problem hatte.


Weiß nicht, ob ich dich da missverstehe: Es geht nicht um die Höhe des Umwerfers, sondern wie weit der Arm nach innen schwenken kann.


----------



## duddi (13. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> Und genau das ist ja gerade nicht der Fall der umwerfer hat wenn vorn klein und hinten groß max 1mm zur Kette das mit dem runterfallen passiert wirklich nur wenn ich hinten auf den 3 größeren ritzel bin und dann runterschalten na dann werde ich Montag mal eine fachwerkstatt aufsuchen vielleicht übersehe ich auch was. Hätte ja sein können das noch ein Trancefahrer dieses Problem hatte.


Hallo, wo ist denn der eine mm? Rahmenseite oder Kurbelseite? Ein Foto wäre hilfreich. Hört sich wirklich nach falsch eingestelltem Umwerfer an.


----------



## xlacherx (13. März 2016)

Also ein derartiges Problem hatte ich selbst mit umwerfer nicht. Ich tippe auch auf einen falsch eingestellten umwerfer ich würde die endanschläge nochmal kontrollieren


----------



## Turbo2703 (13. März 2016)

Also der 1mm ist auf der rahmenseite ich mache mal Fotos


----------



## sharky (13. März 2016)

NoDope61 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Variante der Zugverlegung unter dem Tretlager.
> Der Rehmen steht übrigens zum Verkauf
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/747631-giant-trance-2015


und du hast damit kein problem mit ghost shifting?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo2703 (13. März 2016)

So hier mal Bilder. Umwerfer über dem 38ger  wobei das nicht das Problem ist. Und hinten größtes ritzel vorn klein denke der Abstand ist ok. So habe es jetzt wieder gehabt hinten größtes ritzel und dan vom 38 runterschalten


----------



## NoDope61 (13. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> und du hast damit kein problem mit ghost shifting?



Nein überhaupt nicht.
Der Zug ist an der Kettenstrebe durch die Kabelbinder fixiert.
In der Kunststoffschelle und im Rahmen kann er sich bewegen.


----------



## xlacherx (13. März 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> und du hast damit kein problem mit ghost shifting?



Also ich hab meinen schaltzug so ähnlich befestigt. Ich hab ihn an beiden gewinnen mit kabelbinder fixiert. Probleme hatte ich bisher noch nicht


----------



## anderson (13. März 2016)

Turbo2703, haben ja schon andere hier den Tipp gegeben. Hast du die Begrenzungsschraube für die Begrenzung zum Rahmen hin schon mal neu eingestellt?


----------



## Turbo2703 (13. März 2016)

@anderson ja habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gemacht bowdenzug gelöst und auf der rahmenseite auf 1mm abstand eingestellt habe mir mehrere  Videos dazu angesehen ich werde morgen mal eine fachwerkstatt aufsuche.


----------



## rmaurer (13. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> @anderson ja habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gemacht bowdenzug gelöst und auf der rahmenseite auf 1mm abstand eingestellt habe mir mehrere  Videos dazu angesehen ich werde morgen mal eine fachwerkstatt aufsuche.


da hilft nur noch eins: Umbau auf 1x11 (bzw. 1x12 wenn er noch 2 Wochen warten kann)

...bis dahin nur auf einem der beiden Kettenblätter fahren und Schalthebel nicht mehr anrühren!! (zur Sicherheit mit Isolierband abtapen und Aufkleber "Vorsicht Chainsuck Gefahr" anbringen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anderson (13. März 2016)

Turbo2703 schrieb:


> @anderson ja habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gemacht bowdenzug gelöst und auf der rahmenseite auf 1mm abstand eingestellt habe mir mehrere  Videos dazu angesehen ich werde morgen mal eine fachwerkstatt aufsuche.


Sorry, wenn ich dich falsch verstehe. Ich meine nicht den Bowdenzug, sondern die Schraube für den Endanschlag. Die hast du schon mal so weit gedreht, dass die Kette nicht mehr auf das kleine Blatt fällt und dann wieder ein kleines Stück zurück? Dann fällt die Kette trotzdem noch runter?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. März 2016)

Ist doch etz wurscht, des wird die Werkstatt schon hinbekommen - und vll darf er zuschauen & kanns dann selber. Für das Schaltungszeug gibts eigentlich ein eigenes Forum, muss doch jetzt mal gut sein


----------



## Turbo2703 (13. März 2016)

Tut mir leid habe ich falsch geschrieben ja habe den Endanschlag unten eingestellt. Werde dann mal berichten wenn ich in der Werkstatt war wo der Fehler lag. Trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe und Geduld.


----------



## Turbo2703 (17. März 2016)

So mal ein kurzes Feedback die Kettenlinie an meinem Trance ist falsch der Händler wo ich es gekauft habe hätte wohl das Tretlager mit spacer ausgleichen müssen.Nur mal so als Frage muss ich eigentlich zu einem ZEG Händler wegen der Garantie ? Mein Rad ist gerade bei einem Giant Händler mit welchem ich gute Erfahrungen habe.


----------



## xlacherx (17. März 2016)

Das hört sich für mich nach sehr großem bullshit an! 
Das Trance hat ein pressfit Lager. Da is nix los mit spacern. 
Und die Kurbel wird ebenfalls einfach ohne irgendwelche spacer montiert. 

Und trettlager, Kurbel Kette umwerfer usw ist alles vormontiert. Das einzige was der Händler beim Aufbau machen muss, ist die Schaltung einzustellen


----------



## Turbo2703 (17. März 2016)

Ist kann das leider nicht beurteilen die Werkstatt hatte bei Giant wegen einer Kostenübernahme der Reparatur angefragt. Morgen meldet sich der Verkäufer wie Mangel behoben wird.


----------



## sharky (18. März 2016)

also es gibt auch PF lager mit spacern. aber die sind nicht am trance verbaut bzw. fernab vom shimano standard der hier zum einsatz kommt...

du kannst damit zu jedem giant händler, wenn es um garantie- und gewährleistungsfragen geht. aber in der regel geht man doch zu dem, von dem man das bike hat.


----------



## Ironass (18. März 2016)

Evtl kennt das wer:
Habe irgendwann mal einen Hersteller von Custom-Decals für alle Federelemente auf dem Schirm gehabt. War aus Great Britain. Komme nicht mehr auf den Namen.


----------



## TranceRider (18. März 2016)

http://www.slikgraphics.com

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TranceRider (18. März 2016)

Sehr zu empfehlen... Hab meiner Yari und dem Monarch damit den Stealth-Look verpasst! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo2703 (18. März 2016)

@sharky ich habe das Fahrrad aus einem Laden welcher 250km entfernt von meinem Wohnort ist. Ist nur seltsam die Werkstatt wo das bike jetzt ist ist ein Giant Händler aber Giant übernimmt die Kosten nicht für eine Reparatur das soll der Verkäufer machen. Na mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## Ironass (18. März 2016)

Na super. 
Und so ein Theater zum Saisonbeginn.


----------



## sharky (18. März 2016)

tja... war das tretlager original drin? oder hat das der 250km entfernte händler eingebaut? wenn es der 250km typ war, dann ist klar, dass der ZEG mann vor ort das nicht auf gewährleistung macht. weil es keine ist. auf den kosten blieb er sitzen. daher wirst, wenn es der 250km mann war, wohl nicht drum rum kommen, das mit dem zu regeln


----------



## Turbo2703 (18. März 2016)

Also das Tretlager ist das originale ich weiß nicht ist das Tretlager ab Werk schon eingebaut oder wird dies beim Händler eingesetzt? Ja ich habe schon mit dem Verkäufer gesprochen er meinte auch das es das beste ist wenn ich das bei mir machen lasse denke mal kommt er billiger weg als wenn er die Speditionskosten trägt.


----------



## dbf (18. März 2016)

1. Mal wieder vorbau....
würde der passen?
https://www.otto.de/p/kore-vorbau-rivera-vorbau-o31-8-mm-blau-490489591/#variationId=-23803484
welche vorbauten fahrt ihr? länge & marke
gehts mit nen kurzen vorbau noch gut hoch oder steigt da das vorderrad?
wie ist das Bike mit nen kürzeren vorbau im Trail?

2. habt ihr erfahrung mit 150 oder 160 mm gabel

Grüße und Danke für eure antworten


----------



## dbf (18. März 2016)

Ach und zickt bei euch die giant sattelstütze auch rum????

was geht is bike bei göße M hab 22 cm schaftlänge gemessen. passt da ne 150 mm stütze?


----------



## Ironass (18. März 2016)

Habe gestern meinen Neuaufbau mit 150mm Pike und 60mm Vorbau auf ner Tour / Trailrunde getestet. Soweit okay. Steigt im Uphill nicht sofort. Aber nach dem ersten Ausritt der Saison noch keine klare Aussage.


----------



## duddi (18. März 2016)

Hallo, ich kenne nur die Decals von rie:sel , die gibt's online in diversen Shops. Die halten auch echt super. Hat mein Sohn an der Kettenstrebe


----------



## anderson (18. März 2016)

dbf schrieb:


> gehts mit nen kurzen vorbau noch gut hoch oder steigt da das vorderrad?
> wie ist das Bike mit nen kürzeren vorbau im Trail?



Meine 50mm gehn genauso den Berg hoch, wie die 70mm, die dran waren. Ich fahre gerne steil und technisch hoch. Das Vorderad bleibt immer am Boden.
Im Trail geht der kurze Vorbau schön agil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (18. März 2016)

Also ich hab decals von slik an Kurbel und Dämpfer. Die Dinger sind wirklich top. Und man kann sie sich auch auf Wunsch anfertigen lassen.

Zu Gabel und Vorbau.
Ich fahr ne 160er pike dpa ( was ich aber selten benutze) und einen 35mm Vorbau. 
Ich bin ja der meinung, wenn einer behauptet, daß dir Front Wegs einem 10mm kürzerem Vorbau viel stärker steigt, sollte er eventuell an seiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten. Ich senke meine Gabel echt selten ab


----------



## dbf (19. März 2016)

Würde  der von mir oben  genannte vorbau, siehe link, passen?
Hat 1 1/8 Zoll was brauche ich? Also 1 1/4?


----------



## hnx (19. März 2016)

Ist immer relativ, oft hat man nur das Gefühl "gleich hebts ab", aber es passiert nichts und bisschen Richtung Nase rutschen ist normal


dbf schrieb:


> Würde  der von mir oben  genannte vorbau, siehe link, passen?
> Hat 1 1/8 Zoll was brauche ich? Also 1 1/4?


Aus welchem Modelljahr stammt dein Trance? Ab dem 15er passt wieder 1 1/8".


----------



## xlacherx (20. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Ist immer relativ, oft hat man nur das Gefühl "gleich hebts ab", aber es passiert nichts und bisschen Richtung Nase rutschen ist normal



Man kann ja auch noch auf dem Hinterrad weiter fahren


----------



## rmaurer (20. März 2016)

dbf schrieb:


> 1. Mal wieder vorbau....
> würde der passen?
> https://www.otto.de/p/kore-vorbau-rivera-vorbau-o31-8-mm-blau-490489591/#variationId=-23803484
> welche vorbauten fahrt ihr? länge & marke
> ...


Bei der Absenkung der Gabel wird der komplette Schwerpunkt von Fahrer + Fahrerrad nach vorne gekippt, daher hat das gefühlt weitaus größere Auswirkungen auf das Steigverhalten als ein kürzerer Vorbau bei dem man einfach die Arme stärker anwinkeln kann um die gleiche Oberkörperhaltung wie bei einem längeren Vorbau zu haben. Zudem werden oft kurze Vorbauten mit breiten Lenkern kombiniert wodurch der Schwerpunkt des Oberkörpers etwa gleich bleibt.


----------



## dbf (20. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Ist immer relativ, oft hat man nur das Gefühl "gleich hebts ab", aber es passiert nichts und bisschen Richtung Nase rutschen ist normal
> 
> Aus welchem Modelljahr stammt dein Trance? Ab dem 15er passt wieder 1 1/8".


Ist noch aus 2014 also 1 1/4 oder 

Echt gibt's bei den neuen nicht mehr das Dilemma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (20. März 2016)

Nicht mehr.


----------



## hnx (21. März 2016)

dbf schrieb:


> Ist noch aus 2014 also 1 1/4 oder
> 
> Echt gibt's bei den neuen nicht mehr das Dilemma?


Das Problem ist nicht der Rahmen, das Steuerrohr passt auch für 1 1/8" (mit neuem Steuersatzoberteil). Die Gabel hat halt den dämlichen 1 1/4" Schaft, da kostet eine neue CSU 200-300€.


----------



## sharky (21. März 2016)

bei 2014er bikes verkauft man am besten gabel samt Steuersatz und vorbau als komplettset. ich hab damals 250€ für alles bekommen. tut weh, aber es sind eben nicht viele bereit, sich so ein sondermaß zuzulegen. außer es ist billig. eine neue CSU einbauen lohnt nicht, finde ich. alte gabel raus und so teuer wie möglich verticken. wenn ich die 250€ verkaufserlös gegen den nötigen 250€ invest rechne, dann kommt man mit dem verkauf billiger weg, weil man mit dem selben zusatzinvest und dem verkaufserlös zusammen dann eine anständige gabel bekommt. und nicht so eine windige 32er Fox drin hat.


----------



## xlacherx (21. März 2016)

Wenn du die Gabel nicht verkaufen willst, kannst dich ja auch nach nem passenden Vorbau umsehen. 
Ich hab mir fürs hardtail wo meine fox drin is zb einen von reverse gekauft


----------



## Ironass (21. März 2016)

Jemand mit dem 3 way Upgrade von mrc-tuning Erfahrungen? Das Ding wo bei der Pike das Innenleben getauscht wird?


----------



## xlacherx (23. März 2016)

So hier mal der aktuell Stand.. okay nicht ganz, hinten is wieder ne Sommerpelle drauf 

Ich denk mal, dass sich jetzt nicht mehr viel ändern wird.


----------



## Turbo2703 (24. März 2016)

So gestern habe ich mein Trance von der Reparatur abgeholt. Jetzt funktioniert alles wie es soll, das Tretlager wurde ausgebaut und der spacer von der rechten auf die linke Seite gemacht.


----------



## sharky (24. März 2016)

und wer trägt die kosten?


----------



## xlacherx (24. März 2016)

Und vor allem wer hat es falsch montiert?


----------



## Turbo2703 (24. März 2016)

Der Verkäufer kommt für die Reparatur auf ob er dann von Giant Geld bekommt weiß ich nicht. Der Verkäufer ist wohl dazu verpflichtet das beim Zusammenbau zu überprüfen weil es im  Verkaufspreis enthalten ist, sagte die Werkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (24. März 2016)

Na dann bist ja noch mal gut davon gekommen. Dann mal viel spaß mit Rad


----------



## Bowl (25. März 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin am überlegen ob ich meinen 70mm Vorbau gegen einen 50mm tauschen soll. Warum? Bei lange Abfahrten und Gerüttel tun mir meine Handgelenke weh. Denkt ihr es würde die Sache verbessern? 50mm ist bei Enduros mittlerweile Standard... und der Reach müsste ja immer noch lang genug sein oder? Eigentlich mag ich es ja schon gut druck auf der Vorderrad zu bekmmen. Hm...


----------



## hnx (25. März 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin am überlegen ob ich meinen 70mm Vorbau gegen einen 50mm tauschen soll. Warum? Bei lange Abfahrten und Gerüttel tun mir meine Handgelenke weh. Denkt ihr es würde die Sache verbessern? 50mm ist bei Enduros mittlerweile Standard... und der Reach müsste ja immer noch lang genug sein oder? Eigentlich mag ich es ja schon gut druck auf der Vorderrad zu bekmmen. Hm...


Denke ich nicht unbedingt. Würde erst die Ursache für die Schmerzen versuchen zu klären.


----------



## Bowl (25. März 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht unbedingt. Würde erst die Ursache für die Schmerzen versuchen zu klären.


Okay. Vorteil bei 50mm, Lenkung wird direkter und die Arme sind weniger gestreckt. Probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Der_GruE (25. März 2016)

Da gebe ich hnx recht.Erstmal die Ursache der Schmerzen suchen.Hatte auch Probleme war nur eine Einstellungssache von Lenker und Bremsen. Und dünnere Griffe hab ich auch genommenen.
Bei mir war am SX auch ein 70mm Vorbau dran.Ging so habe dann andere ausprobiert und bin am Ende bei 50mm gelandet weil es sich für mich einfach "richtig" an fühlt. Alle mit 0 Grad.Also hilft nur probieren.


----------



## xlacherx (25. März 2016)

top schmerzen kommt oft von falsch eingestellten lenkern. aber da gibts keine Formel für, das muss mein einfach ausprobieren. 

Ich stell meinen Anfangs immer so ein, dass wenn man neben dem Rad steht, der Rise vom Lenker, und der Lenkwinkel (Neigung der Gabel ) in einer Linie sind. 
zur Verständnis mal n Bild von nem BMX... das hat ja etwas mehr Rise. Da sieht man es recht gut ;-) heist jetzt nicht dass es die perfekte Lösung ist ;-)


----------



## OliHH (25. März 2016)

Hab ich auch gedacht, das mit der gabel im selben Winkel ! Haut dann nur nicht mit back und upsweep hin, Lenker ist wohl wie hier schon erwähnt ne reine Gefühlssache! Hatte zu Anfang mit meinem Trance echt Probleme mich drauf wohl zu fühlen ! Fahr jetzt breiteren Lenker von 730 auf 780 und 60mm Vorbau mir 6 grad vorher 70 mm mit 8 grad und fühl mich so langsam wohl ! Wenn es nicht irgendwann ein neues Bike wird würde ich nochmal über ein Gabel Update nachdenken aber sonst hab ich so langsam Spaß mit meinem Bike


----------



## xlacherx (25. März 2016)

Warum haut das nicht hin? Dann zeigen die Lenker enden halt ein klein wenig Richtung Boden...


----------



## OliHH (25. März 2016)

Weil, bei mir zumindest , die Handgelenke dann eine unnormale Haltung hatten was wohl beim länger fahren zu schmerzen geführt hätte !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (26. März 2016)

eventuell hilft dir das auch n bisschen weiter. 
http://www.bike-magazin.de/service/...ckpit-und-sattel-richtig-einstellen/a561.html

Die Schmerzen in den Händen können auch von der Falschen Sitz-Position kommen. Wenn man nämlich zu stark auf den Händen liegt.
Wenn du normal auf dem Rad sitzt, solltest normal den Lenker los lassen können, ohne das du direkt mit der Nase auf dem Vorbau landest


----------



## Bowl (26. März 2016)

Danke


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. März 2016)

Hallo, ich suche dringend einen Umbaukit für x-12 am Hinterbau!
Bitte falls jemand was hat bitte per pm melden, danke.
Stefan


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. März 2016)

Könnt ihr mir mal auf die Sprünge helfen?
Ich habe mir einen Lrs mit 12x-142 bestellt und eine DT Swiss Achse mit x-12 aber die Aufnahme hat nicht das passende Gewinde. Gibt es die Aufnahmen nur mit m12x 1,5 und nicht wie bei x-12 mit m12x1 Gewinde!


----------



## xlacherx (31. März 2016)

passende achse bei giant bestellen;-) Dann passt das


----------



## rmaurer (31. März 2016)

Die Giant Achse ist leider totaler Mist. Zu grobes Gewinde und keine radiale Klemmung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (31. März 2016)

und was willst du dagegen tun? Dir n eigenes Schaltauge bauen? ;-) 
ich frag mich auch was daran schlecht sein sollte.... ich hab bis dato kein Problem damit


----------



## Turbo-D (31. März 2016)

Hallo

Habe heut einen neuen monarch debonair rt3 dämpfer bekommen für mein giant trance. Der alte fox dämpfer hat die verstellung kaputt und Service wäre nötig gewesen.  Dann lieber einen neuen der besser sein soll und schicker zu meiner pike passt ;-)

Jetzt ist das problem das der rock shox dämpfer so reduzierhülsen eingepresst hat.
Ohne die würd der dämpfer ohne Probleme passen.
Müssen die hülsen also raus oder ist der dämpfer verkehrt?
Einbaulänge und federweg ist passend.

Mfg daniel


----------



## xlacherx (31. März 2016)

Die untere Hülse muss raus. Oben brauchst du ne passende Dämpfer Buchse fürs Trance


----------



## Ironass (2. April 2016)

Welche Felgenbandbreite bei brauche ich für die Bontrager Duster Elite 650b?


----------



## sharky (2. April 2016)

miss halt einfach die maulweite und rechne ggf. noch 5mm drauf. ne wissenschaft muss man da nicht drauß machen


----------



## xlacherx (3. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> miss halt einfach die maulweite und rechne ggf. noch 5mm drauf. ne wissenschaft muss man da nicht drauß machen


man kann auch irgend eins kaufen (wenn man zu faul ist zu messen) und klebt es versetzt rein ;-)

Edit: 

@Ironass 
Wenn es der LRS ist ( http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...r-elite-tlr-27-5-650b-15mm-142-12-laufradsatz ) und wie da angegeben eine Außenbreite von 28mm gegeben ist, würde ich auf eine Maulweite von ca 25mm Tippen

Das hat ganze 60sec. gedauert um es in google zu finden ;-)


----------



## Turbo2703 (3. April 2016)

So heute habe ich die ersten km mit meinem Trance abgespult bin total begeistert das einzige was im Moment schwächelt bin ich. Aber das wird sich hoffentlich auch bald ändern.


----------



## Chris_Klein (4. April 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Die Giant Achse ist leider totaler Mist. Zu grobes Gewinde und keine radiale Klemmung.



Kann ich bestätigen, im Trance 1 ist ja 142x12 Serie.
Die Achse lockert sich immer wieder.
Werde ein anderes Gewinde reinmachen, so dass man gescheite, handelsübliche Achsen fahren kann.
Eigentlich der wirklich einzige Kritikpunkt, den ich an dem Rad habe.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. April 2016)

Ich habe jetzt mal eine Shimano Achse geordert. E-Thru
Laufräder ZTR Flow EX- Funworks von Actionsport, erster Eindruck Top.
Original Laufräder für 95€ abzugeben, PM.


----------



## Turbo-D (4. April 2016)

Einfach das gewinde mit etwas schraubensicherungslack mittelfest und keine Probleme mehr mit einer gelösten steckachse.
Hatte das Problem anfangs auch ganz schlimm, seit etwas lack auf dem gewinde ist nie wieder gelockert...

Manchmal sind die einfachsten dinge die effektivsten...

Mfg daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (4. April 2016)

Gibt es Flaschen, die in den Trance/Intrigue *S* Rahmen reinpassen, klein/dünn genug sind um oben nicht am OR hängen zu bleiben?
(Elite 500ml und Adidas 500ml schon mal nicht.)

Flaschenhalter ist der Giant Sidecage, schon ganz nach unten gerückt, alternativ hätt´ich noch Elite Cannibal oder Elite Custom Race

Vll. das Fabric System? Camelback Podium? Oder, oder, oder?


----------



## sharky (4. April 2016)

ich hab meinen elite flaschenhalter aufgebohrt und die löcher nach vorne versetzt. dadurch sitzt er weiter hinten und ich kann die flasche normal ein und raus machen. vielleicht hiflt das in kombination mit einem sidecage bei dir ja weiter?


----------



## rmaurer (4. April 2016)

Chris_Klein schrieb:


> Die Achse lockert sich immer wieder.
> Werde ein anderes Gewinde reinmachen, so dass man gescheite, handelsübliche Achsen fahren kann.


Wie? Frästteil? Hätte event. auch Interesse an sowas. Müsste aber auch gleich das Problem mit dem Lockern des Schaltauges beseitigen also kompatibel zur 2016er Version des Schaltauges sein

Habe das Problem mit dem Lockern der Achse mit Schraubenkleber behoben. Verglichen mit der Syntace X-12 ist die Achse dennoch eine technische Missgeburt.


----------



## sharky (5. April 2016)

was mach ich anders als ihr? ich staune echt, wenn ich das so lese. bei mir sitzt die achse und macht keinen mucks.
nur das schaltauge nervt. das ist konstruktiv wirklich misslungen.


----------



## Bowl (5. April 2016)

Ich brauche euren Rat. Ich habe einen Giant Trance 2014 Rahmen in der Größe M. Ich möchte jetzt eine GIANT Contact SL Switch Sattelstütze Modell 2016 verbauen. Durchmesser 30.9 mm, Länge 440 mm, Verstellbereich 150 mm. Ich bin ca. 178cm groß, han eher eine lange Schrittlänge. Passt das?
Danke


----------



## herbert2010 (5. April 2016)

Beim trace meiner frau grösse s mit 174 ist es sich um 1cm nicht ausgegangen ;( und ich hab die stütze jetzt hier liegen 

Sollte bei dir dan eigentlich passen 

Lg


----------



## sharky (7. April 2016)

welche Schrittlängen habt ihr denn? das ist ja das entscheidende.
und wie weit kann man die 440mm giant stütze denn in den S-rahmen einschieben, bevor das gelenk von der wippe kommt?


----------



## Bowl (7. April 2016)

Meine Schrittlänge 85cm. Laut Giant-Händler  ist der M Rahmen nur für 125mm Version passend.


----------



## Ironass (7. April 2016)

Hab im M die 380/125 Reverb. 420 passte nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R0htabak (8. April 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Hab im M die 380/125 Reverb. 420 passte nicht mehr



Bei mir genau das Gleiche - Reverb stealth mit 420 hätte nicht gepasst


----------



## sharky (8. April 2016)

die 380 hat dann nur 125mm Absenkung?


----------



## Ironass (8. April 2016)

Ja


----------



## petrol (8. April 2016)

Also ich fahre ein Trance 1 und wollte jetzt auf Tubless umrüsten.  Ist in den Plastefelgen dieses Band schon Dichtband oder muss ich extra noch welches rein machen?


----------



## Bowl (8. April 2016)

petrol schrieb:


> Also ich fahre ein Trance 1 und wollte jetzt auf Tubless umrüsten.  Ist in den Plastefelgen dieses Band schon Dichtband oder muss ich extra noch welches rein machen?


Das aktuelle Trance 2015?


----------



## petrol (9. April 2016)

Ja das 2015er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (9. April 2016)

hat es den Carbon LRS?


----------



## petrol (9. April 2016)

Ja den hat es. Das meinte ich mit Plastefelgen...


----------



## Bowl (9. April 2016)

was steht auf der Felge? Tubles Ready?


----------



## sigma66 (9. April 2016)

Stand bei meinem 2015er Trance 1 vor der gleichen Frage. 
Es sieht auf den ersten Blick aus, als wäre im P-TRX-1c LRS schon ein Dichtband drin. Es ist aber ein normales Felgenband.
Hab meine mit dem Tesa 4289 in 25mm Breite und Stans Milch abgedichtet.


----------



## petrol (9. April 2016)

Hab gerade geschaut. Es steht nichts drauf.  Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Bowl (9. April 2016)

Nimm lieber ein Dichtband


----------



## duddi (10. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
hab da mal eine Pflegefrage. Schmiert ihr die Lager am Hinterbau eigentlich gelegentlich mal ab? Wenn ja womit?


----------



## xlacherx (10. April 2016)

Hier suchen ja oftmals Leute nen Lenker. Ich würde meinen raceface sixc c mit dem Maßen 35mm klemmung, 800mm breit und 20mm Rise eventuell verkaufen bzw gegen den gleichen Lenker mit 35mm Rise tauschen. Bei Interesse könnt ihr euch ja gerne melden. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## sharky (11. April 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hab da mal eine Pflegefrage. Schmiert ihr die Lager am Hinterbau eigentlich gelegentlich mal ab? Wenn ja womit?


das sind industrielager. die solltest du tunlichst zulassen und auch nichts von außen dran schmieren. das hilft zum einen nix, zum anderen haftet schmutz da dran und erhöht den verschleiß


----------



## herbert2010 (11. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> das sind industrielager. die solltest du tunlichst zulassen und auch nichts von außen dran schmieren. das hilft zum einen nix, zum anderen haftet schmutz da dran und erhöht den verschleiß


also lager vorsichtig auf machen und die kugeln reinigen und neu  fetten mache ich seit jahren 1 mal jährlich und das ist meistens auch notwendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (11. April 2016)

hmmm... jedem das seine. ich tausch die aus, wenn sie durch sind. besser wird die Dichtung vom öffnen nicht


----------



## xlacherx (11. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> was mach ich anders als ihr? ich staune echt, wenn ich das so lese. bei mir sitzt die achse und macht keinen mucks.
> nur das schaltauge nervt. das ist konstruktiv wirklich misslungen.


jop frag ich mich auch... die 5mm achse hat sich bei mir ab und an gelöst... aber die 12mm Achse kein einziges mal. 

zu den Lagern. viele schwören drauf, sie gleich Anfangs zu öffnen und sie komplett mit Fett voll zu machen, da dann angeblich kein Wasser mehr rein kommen kann. 
Ich fahr mein Trance jetzt dann 2 Jahre und hab an den Lagern noch nie was gemacht...


----------



## Mo(n)arch (12. April 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> hmmm... jedem das seine. ich tausch die aus, wenn sie durch sind. besser wird die Dichtung vom öffnen nicht


Kann man zärtlich mit einem kleinen (!) flachen Schraubenzieher ohne weiteres aufmachen. Das tut der Dichtung nichts.
Beim letzten Lagerwechsel habe ich alle neuen Lager aufgemacht und kontrolliert. Ergebnis: Die waren quasi leer. Die Kugeln waren nur angenetzt. Ich habe alle noch ordentlich mit Fett füllen müssen.
Für mich war dann auch klar, warum die alten Lager so schnell den Geist aufgegeben haben. Bei leeren Lagern kann sich Feuchtigkeit sehr schnell breit machen. Sind die Lager voll, hat Wasser eigentlich keine Chance einzudringen.

Ich empfehle das Öffnen und Nachfetten auf alle Fälle.

Haben wir bei meinem alten Job auch machen müssen, nachdem die Wälzlager nach der Reihe blockiert sind.


----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2016)

Das sind ganz einfach Industrie Lager. Die sind auf eine gewisse Drehzahl ausgelegt. Wenn so n Lager mit 3000u/min rotieren soll darf da nicht viel Fett drin sein.


----------



## harrybike (12. April 2016)

Guten Abend in die Runde, 
ich suche nach der Ursache dieses Problems:
Giant Trance 2014 mit Roval Travers Fattie 12x142 Achse.
Immer wenn ich einen Absatz oder ähnliches fahre - also so ab ca. 20 cm - schleift danach die Bremsscheibe des Hinterrades für ein paar Meter - dann ist wieder Ruhe bis zum nächsten Mal. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo ich noch suchen soll. 
Die Shimano Achse welche locker war wurde durch eine RWS getauscht, Scheibe ist fest, Sattel auch, das Rad hat eventuell ein bisschen  viel Spiel, beim normalen Fahren merke ich nichts...
Kennt einer da draußen das Problem?
Gruß
harry


----------



## harrybike (12. April 2016)

kann es an den nur 28 Speichen liegen, die Nabe hat kein Spiel - mit Kraft kann ich aber das Hinterrad so 2-3 mm achsial bewegen.


----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2016)

Ich fahr den lrs auch, und hab kein derartiges Problem. 
Was für ne bremse / Scheibe fährst du? Kann es sein dass die Scheibe sich verzieht weil sie warm wird? Also durchs bremsen. Das hab ich an meinem hardtail mit slx Scheiben.
Bzw bewegt sich was, und wenn ja was, wenn du den Rahmen fest hältst und mit der anderen Hand am hinter Rad wackelst


----------



## harrybike (12. April 2016)

fahre ne XT 180 mm ice tech - das Phänomen ist auch ohne Bremsen und kalt da.. Wenn ich den Rahmen halte und das Rad bewege, habe ich den Eindruck, dass sich die Felge im Verhältnis zur Nabe bewegt.


----------



## harrybike (12. April 2016)

das Lagerspiel kann man beim Fattie nicht nachstellen, oder (DT Swiss 370 3 Pawl System). Lager sind neu und gefettet, habe aber nicht "das Gegenstück " für die Klinken entfernt, da fehlt mir das Werkzeug dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2016)

Naja wenn die Felge sich bewegt, hat das im normal Fall ja nichts mit nabe / bremse zu tun, da sich die Speichen wahrscheinlich etwas bewegen. 
Kann es sein dass deine Achse eventuell etwas locker ist? Oder vielleicht auch die auffallenden. 
Also ich fahr den gleichen lrs mit xt bremse und ice tech Scheiben. Selbst nach drops und Sprüngen schleift bei mir nix. Ich hör nur kurzzeitig was wenn die Scheiben richtig heiß sind


----------



## harrybike (12. April 2016)

die Achse ist jetzt fest - bei den Ausfallenden schaue ich morgen nochmal nach, abe die Nabe hat kein Spiel.  bin echt ratlos.


----------



## xlacherx (12. April 2016)

Ich würde mir das bei Tageslicht mal richtig anschauen. Irgend was muss ja Spiel haben. 
Events sitzt dein bremssattel auch nicht 100% mittig und bei der Stufe verschieben sich kurzzeitig die Beläge ein klein wenig.


----------



## Ghoste (13. April 2016)

Kurze Frage in die Runde:
Mein Bruder hat sich die Switch SL?! Verbauen lassen.
Im Geschäft wo er das Rad gekauft hat, haben sie die Zugverlegung aber nicht komplett innen hinbekommen?!
Also zunächst Sattelrohr außen und dann im Unterrohr innen hoch. Gehtr das nicht anders?
Hab das Rad leider selber noch nicht begutachten können.
Kurze Info wäre klasse, ach er hat das Trance 2 2015.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (13. April 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das sind ganz einfach Industrie Lager. Die sind auf eine gewisse Drehzahl ausgelegt. Wenn so n Lager mit 3000u/min rotieren soll darf da nicht viel Fett drin sein.



Da muss ich jetzt widersprechen.
Bei hohen Drehzahlen muss eigentlich mehr Fett drin sein und vor allem drehzahlspezifisches Fett, da die Schoße sich sonst verflüssigt und durch die hohen Drehzahlen wie in einer Zentrifuge nach außen geschleudert wird. Dann laufen die Kugeln/Rollen sehr bald trocken.

Wir haben damals Richtrotoren für Draht gebaut. Drehzahlen waren bei kleinen Durchmessern so in dem Bereich 2000-3000 U/min. Eingesetzt wurden Pendelrollenlager. Wir mussten die Dinger alle komplett in Fett einschlagen, da sie sonst überhitzt und blockiert sind. Natürlich haben wir dafür ein spezielles Fett genommen, welches für diese Drehzahlen ausgelegt und bei Betriebstemperatur dann recht flüssig wurde.
Im kalten Zustand war das Zeug aber der absolute Alptraum. So wie wenn man Honig und Plastilin vermengt hätte.

Alte Mechaniker konnten auch ein Lied von diesen Spielchen singen. Die haben früher (heute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr) auch die Radlager mit Fett "einschlagen" müssen, also, zwischen den Rollen/Kugeln mit einer Spachtel Fett reindrücken. Ist so gesehen schon fast eine Kunst, wenn danach nicht die halbe Werkstatt mit Fett überzogen soll sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. April 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde:
> Mein Bruder hat sich die Switch SL?! Verbauen lassen.
> Im Geschäft wo er das Rad gekauft hat, haben sie die Zugverlegung aber nicht komplett innen hinbekommen?!
> Also zunächst Sattelrohr außen und dann im Unterrohr innen hoch. Gehtr das nicht anders?
> ...


doch geht von oben komplet innen, hab ich erst vor kurzen gemacht vielleicht wollten sie das Tretlager nicht ausbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-D (13. April 2016)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde:
> Mein Bruder hat sich die Switch SL?! Verbauen lassen.
> Im Geschäft wo er das Rad gekauft hat, haben sie die Zugverlegung aber nicht komplett innen hinbekommen?!
> Also zunächst Sattelrohr außen und dann im Unterrohr innen hoch. Gehtr das nicht anders?
> ...




Hallo

Ich habe ein 2014er trance 2. Der Rahmen soll sich nicht  geändert haben und bei mir liegt die Leitung komplett innen bis zum steuerrohr hoch.

Mfg daniel


----------



## paul-pro (13. April 2016)

@Ghoste 
Wenn das eine integrierte Stütze ist, kann man die aber doch nicht vom Sattelrohr außen verlegen?!
Wenn sie keine ist, geht es nur so wie von dir beschrieben. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler gemacht?!


----------



## Ghoste (13. April 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Habe mir beinahe gedacht, dass es funktionieren muss.
Irgendetwas wegen dem Tretlager hat mein Bruder auch gesagt.
Ich werd mir das mal selber anschauen müssen. Wenn er schon dafür zahlt, sollte auch die Zugverlegung so sein, wie abgemacht.
@paul-pro frag mich nicht...  das dachte ich auch.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. April 2016)

paul-pro schrieb:


> @Ghoste
> Wenn das eine integrierte Stütze ist, kann man die aber doch nicht vom Sattelrohr außen verlegen?!
> Wenn sie keine ist, geht es nur so wie von dir beschrieben. Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler gemacht?!



bei Switch sl kann man den zug außen oder innen verlegen

man kann die stütze umbauen verkauft wird sie mit mit hebel für außen mit 10 min. arbeit baut man sie auf innen Verlegung um


----------



## anderson (13. April 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Das sind ganz einfach Industrie Lager. Die sind auf eine gewisse Drehzahl ausgelegt. Wenn so n Lager mit 3000u/min rotieren soll darf da nicht viel Fett drin sein.



Im Hinterbau haben sie ja doch eher eine Drehzahl von 1u/min. Wäre sicher sinnvoll, die Lager gleich nach dem Kauf zu fetten. Mach ich auch beim Lenkkopflager so und mit der Gabel. Alle Hinterbaulager ist mir aber doch zu mühsam.


----------



## paul-pro (13. April 2016)

@herbert2010 
Ach ok, das wusste ich nicht 
Ich habe die Innenverlegung mit einer Schnur und einem Magneten gemacht. Das war zwar ein bisschen fummelig, hat aber letztendlich gut geklappt!!


----------



## Canyon-Freak (13. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand gerade am Überlegen ist, ich hätte ein "Trance Advanced 2 in Größe M neu" zu einem sehr interessanten Kurs abzugeben. Modelljahr 2016.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## xlacherx (13. April 2016)

@harrybike gibts schon was neues?


----------



## harrybike (13. April 2016)

@xlacherx  - leider noch nicht habe nochmal alles kontrolliert - Achse ist fest, Ausfallenden, Kassette, Bremssattel neu zentriert. Scheibe schleift nicht ... 
nur Fahren konnte ich noch nicht - es pisst in Strömen -  morgen früh - soll es was werden - ich berichte dann..


----------



## duddi (13. April 2016)

Danke für die Tips mit den Lagern, werde dann wohl erstmal nix machen denke ich. Hab inzwischen auch eine für mich gut fahrbare Reifenkombi mit den Maxxis Ardent in 2.4 vorne und hinten gefunden. Die laufen echt gut und bieten für mich mehr als ausreichenden Grip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. April 2016)

Sonntag 10.04.16 Beerfelden


----------



## sharky (14. April 2016)

auf welcher strecke ist denn das?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (14. April 2016)

Irgendwo in der nähe des Lifts weiter oben. Ziemlich ruhige Stelle, gut zum üben.


----------



## harrybike (14. April 2016)

@xlacherx - keine Verbesserung - eigentlich kann es nur die Nabe oder zuviel Flex der Speichen sein, wobei die Speichenspannung passt.
Hier ein kleines Video:
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B05GgZLKuGjXwAn
beim normalen Fahren alles gut und nach Stufen oder ähnliches kurzes Schleifen der Scheibe  und ich bremse nicht. Nach weiterenn 50-100 metern wieder alles gut ?


----------



## harrybike (14. April 2016)

Update vom Update - neue Speiche rein - Speichenspannung erhöht und alles ist gut.


Update - beim Entfernen der Kassette hat sich eine Speiche verabschiedet.... nicht touchiert, nur die Kraft - ich hoffe, dass ist auch die Ursache...


----------



## Frodijak (14. April 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> vielleicht wollten sie das Tretlager nicht ausbauen



Wenn die LIV Rahmen vom Aufbau identisch sind, geht es wirklich komplett innen. Auch ohne Tretlagerausbau. 
Allerdings hab ich einen ganzen Vormittag damit verbracht. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr wie aber die Tülle unterm Tretlager mit raus machen und dann erstmal die Außenhülle durchs Sitzrohr, übers Tretlager durch fummeln (dabei den Zugang von unten mit nutzen) und dann Richtung Steuerrohr hoch. 
Zug durch ziehen und freuen.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. April 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Wenn die LIV Rahmen vom Aufbau identisch sind, geht es wirklich komplett innen. Auch ohne Tretlagerausbau.
> Allerdings hab ich einen ganzen Vormittag damit verbracht.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mehr wie aber die Tülle unterm Tretlager mit raus machen und dann erstmal die Außenhülle durchs Sitzrohr, übers Tretlager durch fummeln (dabei den Zugang von unten mit nutzen) und dann Richtung Steuerrohr hoch.
> Zug durch ziehen und freuen.


Da bin ich aber froh das ich mir letztes jahr das shimano tool für presfitt lager gekauft habe


----------



## Frodijak (14. April 2016)

Das wäre zu einfach gewesen.

Ich habe es aber auch schon auf der Einkaufsliste!


----------



## duddi (14. April 2016)

So... dann gibt's auch mal ein Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (14. April 2016)

das mit der Sattelstütze wurde hier auch schon oft besprochen. Wenn man das Trettlager drin lassen will, hilft es auch so ne einziehspirale zu verwenden 

http://www.amazon.de/Kopp-396215013...qid=1460658940&sr=8-1&keywords=einziehspirale


----------



## harrybike (19. April 2016)

kleines Steckachsenupdate für die Umrüstung auf 12x142.
Problem: Hinterrad hat Spiel
Ursache: falsche Steckachse
			  1. Achse Shimano AX 58 - passt vom Gewinde und der Länge trotzdem hält das   Hinterrad nur "so gerade"
			  2. Versuch DT Swiss RWS 12x142 (Art.Nr. HWQASM00S3632S) - korrekte Länge - richtiges Gewinde - besser als Shimano aber immer noch Spiel 
			 3. Original Giant Achse (danke an Giant Store Düsseldorf) für 29,90  - kein Spiel mehr am Hinterrad

Die Giant Achse hat bei gleicher Gesamtlänge wie die RWS 3 mm mehr Gewinde.

Lösung für die Zukunft: direkt das Original kaufen - hätte mir einige Zeit erspart.

Nur Versuch macht klug...


----------



## xlacherx (19. April 2016)

Okay... Dann kahm das Geräusch wahrscheinlich davon. 
Hol dir doch einfach die von Giant selbst


----------



## harrybike (19. April 2016)

hab ich schon. alles gut


----------



## Skyface (21. April 2016)

Mal ne Frage, bekommt man das "rappeln" der innen verlegten Züge irgendwie weg?
Das ist an meinem Trance bisher das einzige was mich etwas stört.. 

Danke
Gruß Sascha


----------



## OliHH (22. April 2016)

Ich bin 181 und sL 86 und hab das Trance Advanced 2 2015 in L hab mit kürzeren Vorbau und breiteren Lenker rumgespielt ,war aber nie richtig zufrieden und bin beim Vorbau am Ende auf 60mm und Lenker 780 hängen geblieben . Gefällt mir eigentlich alles ganz gut, eigentlich  Demnächst will ich mal nach einer anderen Gabel Ausschau halten ! Hab irgendwie  eine Pike im Auge ,mit 160mm
Anderer Radsatz wäre vielleicht auch ganz geil ,  Aber irgendwie frag ich mich ob es nicht besser wäre ein ganz neues Bike zu kaufen .
Hab mich ein bißchen in das Mondraker verguckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (22. April 2016)

Und auf welche Antwort hoffst du? Behaltem.


----------



## xlacherx (22. April 2016)

Er ! hoft ! auf ! eine ! Antwort ! ohne ! Ausrufezeichen !   ;-)

Pike ist gut, fahr ich auch. So gesehn hätte ich auch n anderes Bike kaufen können, da bei mir nur noch Rahmen und Kurbel original ist. Der rest ist ausgetauscht... so what... Ich bin zufrieden damit - das zählt. 
Also so lange du mit dem Bike zufrieden bist, würde ich es "nur" optimieren. Das Trance steckt mehr weg als die meisten denken...


----------



## Bowl (23. April 2016)

OliHH schrieb:


> Ich bin 181 und sL 86 und hab das Trance Advanced 2 2015 in L hab mit kürzeren Vorbau und breiteren Lenker rumgespielt ,war aber nie richtig zufrieden und bin beim Vorbau am Ende auf 60mm und Lenker 780 hängen geblieben . Gefällt mir eigentlich alles ganz gut, eigentlich  Demnächst will ich mal nach einer anderen Gabel Ausschau halten ! Hab irgendwie  eine Pike im Auge ,mit 160mm
> Anderer Radsatz wäre vielleicht auch ganz geil ,  Aber irgendwie frag ich mich ob es nicht besser wäre ein ganz neues Bike zu kaufen .
> Hab mich ein bißchen in das Mondraker verguckt


Mit was bist du nicht richtig zufrieden? Fahrgefühl / Handling? Gewicht? Sitzposition?


----------



## OliHH (23. April 2016)

Fahrgefühl , Fahrwerk finde ich dämpft nicht richtig sondern federt nur . Hab immer so ein  Überschlagsgefühl , mit den 160-170 bremsscheiben gibt's kein schönes dosieren, blockiert aber dosieren ist echt kacke. Handling ist eben ja nach Vorbau Länge zu nervös oder zu träge ! 
Uphil ist echt ne Quälerei ! 
Mein Gefühl signalisiert immer ein Unwohles Gefühl, ich werde wohl irgendwann diesen aha Effekt haben wenn ich das Rad zu meinem Fahrstil und Gefühl gefunden habe .


----------



## Bowl (23. April 2016)

OliHH schrieb:


> Fahrgefühl , Fahrwerk finde ich dämpft nicht richtig sondern federt nur . Hab immer so ein  Überschlagsgefühl , mit den 160-170 bremsscheiben gibt's kein schönes dosieren, blockiert aber dosieren ist echt kacke. Handling ist eben ja nach Vorbau Länge zu nervös oder zu träge !
> Uphil ist echt ne Quälerei !
> Mein Gefühl signalisiert immer ein Unwohles Gefühl, ich werde wohl irgendwann diesen aha Effekt haben wenn ich das Rad zu meinem Fahrstil und Gefühl gefunden habe .


Ich hab die 150mm Pike vorne, musste mich anfangs auch daran gewöhnen das sie im Stand sehr straff ist. Aber jetzt möchte ich keine andere Gabel mehr fahren... Ich fahre einen 60mm Vorbau mit 10°. Im Uphill super und im Downhill immer noch sehr wendig. Mein Lenker hat 740mm. Welche Bremsen hast du? Ich hab 180 / 180 Slx -Shimano und damit sehr glücklich. Nur die Magura MT 5 könnte mich noch mehr überzeugen;-) Ich hab den M Rahmen, bin aber auch etwas kleiner 178cm (vielleicht auch schon etwas kleiner ^^). Wenn du nicht glücklich mit dem Trance wirst dann musst halt weiter suchen. Für mich ist es das ideale Bike


----------



## xlacherx (23. April 2016)

OliHH schrieb:


> Fahrgefühl , Fahrwerk finde ich dämpft nicht richtig sondern federt nur . Hab immer so ein  Überschlagsgefühl , mit den 160-170 bremsscheiben gibt's kein schönes dosieren, blockiert aber dosieren ist echt kacke. Handling ist eben ja nach Vorbau Länge zu nervös oder zu träge !
> Uphil ist echt ne Quälerei !
> Mein Gefühl signalisiert immer ein Unwohles Gefühl, ich werde wohl irgendwann diesen aha Effekt haben wenn ich das Rad zu meinem Fahrstil und Gefühl gefunden habe .



Also mit dem Fox Fahrwerk meines Trance 2 war ich auch nicht sonderlich zufreiden. 
Daher der Umbau auf Pike / Monarch Debonair Plus. 
Der Uphill wird durch eine längere Gabel nicht besser - wobei da würde ich eher an der eigenen Kontidion arbeiten ;-) 

Oder Fassen wir es mal anderst zusammen... ich denke, bei einem anderen Rad wären "Überschlagsgefühle" (auser deine Gabel sackt permanent weg) und Uphill-Quälereien (außer du kaufst n e-Bike) auch nicht umbedingt weg oder besser... 
In Solchen fällen kann auch oft ein Fahrtechnik-Kurs oder einfach Üben weiterhelfen...


----------



## OliHH (23. April 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> Ich hab die 150mm Pike vorne, musste mich anfangs auch daran gewöhnen das sie im Stand sehr straff ist. Aber jetzt möchte ich keine andere Gabel mehr fahren... Ich fahre einen 60mm Vorbau mit 10°. Im Uphill super und im Downhill immer noch sehr wendig. Mein Lenker hat 740mm. Welche Bremsen hast du? Ich hab 180 / 180 Slx -Shimano und damit sehr glücklich. Nur die Magura MT 5 könnte mich noch mehr überzeugen;-) Ich hab den M Rahmen, bin aber auch etwas kleiner 178cm (vielleicht auch schon etwas kleiner ^^). Wenn du nicht glücklich mit dem Trance wirst dann musst halt weiter suchen. Für mich ist es das ideale Bike



160/170 Guide 
Ich glaub an die rahmngröße L , hab ich mich schon ganz gut gewöhnt .
Ich werd wohl erstmal gucken was ich mal optimier und wie schon gesagt wurde.  Fahren fahren und üben üben üben.
will ja garnicht sagen das ich überhaupt kein Spaß mit dem Bike habe


----------



## paul-pro (24. April 2016)

Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage:
Und zwar habe ich mir neue Bremsen gekauft (Magura MT5), die ich nun anbringen will. Die aktuellen Bremsen sind die Shimano Deore. Die sind mit den Schalthebeln jedoch direkt verbunden. Nun meine Frage: gibt es Schellen, mit denen ich die Schalthebel und die Bremsen verbinden kann (also Shimano und Magura). Und wenn nicht, kann man die Schellen nachrüsten, oder brauche ich komplett neue Schalthebel (fahre 1x10 - bräuchte also eh nur einen)?
Habe die einzelnen Schellen nicht finden können...
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen


----------



## Paiza (25. April 2016)

Schau mal bei Trickstuff, die haben Adapter für die wildesten Kombinationen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. April 2016)

Wieso ist denn beim Intrigue (anders als zB beim Reign) kein Ersatzschaltauge dabei?  
(wir haben keins bekommen & Giant sagt, das gehört sich so )
Und wie ists denn beim Trance?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn beim Intrigue (anders als zB beim Reign) kein Ersatzschaltauge dabei?
> (wir haben keins bekommen & Giant sagt, das gehört sich so )
> Und wie ists denn beim Trance?



da war auch keines dabei


----------



## xlacherx (27. April 2016)

Hab damals auch keins dazu bekommen. 
Und so wie ich das letztens gesehn hab, ist das auch recht massiv.
Vor mir hats einem beim nem aktuellen Trance ein stecken in die Speichen rein gewickelt und dann das xtr Schaltwerk komplett zerstört. Das Schaltauge wat aber noch gut


----------



## duddi (27. April 2016)

Bei mir war eins in einer Tüte am Dämpfer dabei. Hab das Bike allerdings auch unmontiert im Originalkarton gekauft. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn die Dinger als Ersatzteil im Lager mancher Händler verschwinden.


----------



## Grommit77 (29. April 2016)

Hallo,

wollte an dieser Stelle einmal meine Freude über den Erwerb meines Trance 1 (2015) zum Ausdruck bringen. Nach ein paar Jahren Hardtail und längerer Suche fiel die Wahl auf das Giant. Erster Ausritt machte schon mächtig Laune! 



Freue mich, daß ich im Fall von Fragen hier sicherlich kompetente Antworten bekomme.


----------



## petrol (29. April 2016)

Glückwunsch. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr das gleiche Rad gegönnt und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## dbf (1. Mai 2016)

evtl passen verbindungen von hope.
hab gehört das es für den tigger von shimano keine schellen gibt... am besten beim fachhändler erfragen


----------



## dbf (1. Mai 2016)

das giant trance ist einfach geil... jedoch kann ich nur zu einen kurzen vorbau so 4 cm und breiten lenker raten noch geiler...


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2016)

dbf schrieb:


> das giant trance ist einfach geil... jedoch kann ich nur zu einen kurzen vorbau so 4 cm und breiten lenker raten noch geiler...


kann ich bestätigen. Fahre selber ein Trance SX das kommt bereits ab Werk mit 160mm Gabel und 60mm Vorbau / 800mm Lenker (geändert auf 50mm/777mm)

Das 2016 Trance Adv1 bin ich mal beim Event probegefahren und hab das Rad so gar nicht mehr erkannt. Schmale Reifen, 140mm Gabel und 70mm Vorbau/730mm Lenker schmälern das bergab Potential deutlich ohne dass das Rad sonstwo gewinnen würde.

Bergauf fahre ich die Pike Gabel beim SX meist auch in der 140mm Position, auf langen, steilen Anstiegen zahlt sich das schon aus


----------



## Grommit77 (2. Mai 2016)

Jup, Umbau auf breiterten Lenker und kürzeren vorbau ist geplant. Kurze Frage, wieviel SAG ihr bei dem Monarch Dämpfer so fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (2. Mai 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> das sind industrielager. die solltest du tunlichst zulassen und auch nichts von außen dran schmieren. das hilft zum einen nix, zum anderen haftet schmutz da dran und erhöht den verschleiß



Um das Thema mit den Lagern nochmal hoch zu holen.
Ich hatte an seit Herbst letztem Jahr an bei meinem Downhiller (Spezi Status) ein total nerviges Knacken beim tretten und danach noch 1-2 mal beim Einfedern.
Natürlich hab ich mit den üblichen Übertätern wie Trettenlager, Antrieb, usw angefangen. alles ohne erfolg. Am ende hab ich jetzt alle Lager im Hinterbau geöffnet, mit Bremsenreiniger den Dreck rausgespühlt und mit die Lager am ende komplett mit Fett gefüllt.
Danach liefen die Lager deutlich besser und das Kacken ist jetzt weg. Daher werde ich das früher oder Später auch am Trance machen.
Klar beim öffnen der Lager sollte man vorsichtig sein, damit die Dichtung nicht beschädigt wird. Hierfür habe ich wohl das perfekte Werkzeug gefunden ;-)
Zwar etwas zweckemtfremdet, aber es funktioniert super ;-)

Sag fahr ich an meinem Monarch Debonair Plus genauso wie an meiner Pike... zwischen 25-30%. Wobei ich meine Gabel meist einfach komplett offen fahr und den Dämpfer in mittlerer position

mfg


----------



## Bowl (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo, kann ich bei meinem Giant Trance 1 (2014) einen Roval 650b LRS verbauen? Was muss ich beachten? 
Danke


----------



## Paulich (3. Mai 2016)

Hey, bin seit 2 Monaten auch in Trance  macht echt Laune das Bike 






Ein schöner breiter Carbon Lenker ist schon montiert


----------



## xlacherx (3. Mai 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> Hallo, kann ich bei meinem Giant Trance 1 (2014) einen Roval 650b LRS verbauen? Was muss ich beachten?
> Danke


Ja kannst du. Hab ich auch seit einem Jahr verbaut.
Du solltest nur drauf achten, dass ein Aftermarket lrs ist und für 142x12 geeignet ist. Zum Teil werden die sich gebraucht vom Spezi enduro Angeboten. Dann sind Sie die für 142+ oder so geeignet. Das passt dann nicht so ganz


----------



## Bowl (3. Mai 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ja kannst du. Hab ich auch seit einem Jahr verbaut.
> Du solltest nur drauf achten, dass ein Aftermarket lrs ist und für 142x12 geeignet ist. Zum Teil werden die sich gebraucht vom Spezi enduro Angeboten. Dann sind Sie die für 142+ oder so geeignet. Das passt dann nicht so ganz


Hey danke 142x12 ist das die Nabenbreite? Hinten ist auch so eine komische Steckachse von D-Swiss. Welcher Standard ist das?


----------



## xlacherx (3. Mai 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> Hey danke 142x12 ist das die Nabenbreite? Hinten ist auch so eine komische Steckachse von D-Swiss. Welcher Standard ist das?



142x12 steht für 142mm Breite und 12mm Achse. 
Welches Trance hsat du? zu Teil werden die mit einer 5mm Achse ausgeliefert. Das hatte meins anfangs auch. Dann braucht du die Passenden Ausfallenden für die 12er Achse. Am besten kaufst du dann auch gleich die Achse von Giant dazu ( falls du die noch nichts hast)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (3. Mai 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> 142x12 steht für 142mm Breite und 12mm Achse.
> Welches Trance hsat du? zu Teil werden die mit einer 5mm Achse ausgeliefert. Das hatte meins anfangs auch. Dann braucht du die Passenden Ausfallenden für die 12er Achse. Am besten kaufst du dann auch gleich die Achse von Giant dazu ( falls du die noch nichts hast)


Ah, ich hab das 1er von 2014. Ist wahrscheinlich die 5mm Achse. Muss mir das mal genauer ansehen. Ich möchte halt Tubles fahren und eine breitere Felge macht auch ein besseres Fahrgefühl.


----------



## xlacherx (3. Mai 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> Ah, ich hab das 1er von 2014. Ist wahrscheinlich die 5mm Achse. Muss mir das mal genauer ansehen. Ich möchte halt Tubles fahren und eine breitere Felge macht auch ein besseres Fahrgefühl.



Jop Laut Giant Homepage ist bei dir die 135*5mm Achse verbaut. Die war bei mir anfangs auch drin. 

Sprich du brauchst die Ausfallenden für 142x12. Dazu dann noch die passende Achse. 

Also ich bin die Giant Laufräder auch Tubeless gefahren. Geht auch. War aber jedes mal n ziehmliches gefummel bis die Reifen da mal Dicht waren. 
Bei den Roval kann ich die Spezi Reifen einfach mit der Standpumpe aufpumpen.


----------



## Bowl (3. Mai 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> 142x12 steht für 142mm Breite und 12mm Achse.
> Welches Trance hsat du? zu Teil werden die mit einer 5mm Achse ausgeliefert. Das hatte meins anfangs auch. Dann braucht du die Passenden Ausfallenden für die 12er Achse. Am besten kaufst du dann auch gleich die Achse von Giant dazu ( falls du die noch nichts hast)


Okay, ich hab den Scheiß hier: DT Swiss RWS 5x135mm. Echt Müll...


----------



## Bowl (3. Mai 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Jop Laut Giant Homepage ist bei dir die 135*5mm Achse verbaut. Die war bei mir anfangs auch drin.
> 
> Sprich du brauchst die Ausfallenden für 142x12. Dazu dann noch die passende Achse.
> 
> ...


Danke


----------



## duddi (5. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Habe heute mal wieder ein wenig geputzt und festgestellt, dass leider ein Aufkleber am Steuerrohr zerbröselt. Hat jemand eine Idee wo es die Teile online zu bestellen gibt?
Außerdem hab ich an der Gabel am unteren Ende der Standrohre nen ca. 3mm langen Kratzer in der Beschichtung. (Geht durch bis aufs Metall) So ne Ka...   Die Beschichtung scheint echt mega weich zu sein. Sowas hab ich bei Rock Shox noch nie gehabt und fördert nicht grade das Vertrauen in die Marke Fox.


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> Okay, ich hab den Scheiß hier: DT Swiss RWS 5x135mm. Echt Müll...


Wo ist das Problem mit der Achse?


----------



## Permafrost (5. Mai 2016)

Moin Moin
Mit welchen Einstellungen fahrt ihr in Dämpfer und Gabel? Also vom Druck her und der ausfedergeschwindigkeit? Hab noch die originalen federelemente von 2015 Trance 2 ltd verbaut.

Problem is halt dass ich da noch keine Ahnung hab was "richtig" und "falsch" is, so hätt ich mich mal an ungefähren Werten orientieren können war meine Überlegung.

Danke für Tipps!!!

Edit:
Hab jetz mal so eingestellt weils sichs für mich wenn ich vor'm Rad steh und "von Hand" einfeder gut anfühlt:

Gabel:
Komplett im Uhrzeigersinn zu gedreht und wieder 6 Klicks raus bei 85 psi 

Dämpfer:
Komplett im Uhrzeigersinn zu gedreht und wieder 9 Klicks raus bei 145 psi

Gewicht 78 kg


----------



## xlacherx (5. Mai 2016)

Also vor weg. Der Luftdruck wird bei jedem anders sein, da jeder andere Vorlieben hat, bzw jeder unterschiedlich schwer ist. 
Wie man ein Fahrwerk am MTB richtig einstellt, kann man hier im Forum bestimmt auch sehr oft nochmal nachlesen. Aber nichts desto trotz, hier mal ein Link. 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...te-setup-von-gabel-und-federbein.217622.2.htm

Um den Sag einzustellen, Stellt man sich aber aufs Bike (Aktiv Position) Da du im Gelände auch so fährst und nicht im sitzen. Der Sag ( Negativ Federweg - das ist auch in dem Artikel beschrieben ) Sollte so zwischen 20-30% liegen. Wobei ich bei Fox Gabel auf ca. 25% gehn würde. 

Zum Rebount. Man stellt ihn (also so mach ich es) normal so schnell wie möglich - so langsam wie nötig ein ;-) 
Sprich du stellst dich aufs Bike ( mit den Füßen auf dem Boden) und federst die Gabel mit deinem Körpergewicht so weit wie möglich ein ( Natürlich erst, nachdem du den Druck auf dich angepasst hast). 
Dann lässt du den Lenker (im eingefedertem Zustand) schlagartig los. Jetzt sollte die Gabel so schnell ausfedern, dass das Vorderrad grad noch so am Boden bleibt. 
Mit dem Setuo würde ich dann auf den Trail gehn. Dort kannst du dann noch etwas mit den Setting spielen und nach deinen Vorlieben einstellen. 

hier ist auch ganz gut erklärt und man musst nichts lesen ;- )


----------



## Permafrost (6. Mai 2016)

Alles klar dank dir schon mal!
Dass mit dem Luftdruck jeder n bisschen anders fährt is klar, dachte mir nur dass ich da evtl. n bisschen nen Anhaltspunkt hab.

Hab jetz mal soviel Druck rein wie es auf der ridefox Seite steht, so werd ich jetz mal testen.


----------



## Lutsch (6. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht hat hier noch einer eine Idee. Ich habe ein blödes Knacken, wenn ich im Sattel bin. Sobald ich stehe ist alles gut. Stütze sauber machen hilft nur für sehr kurze Zeit, vielleicht 1h. Den Schlitz beim Schnellspanner habe ich schon mit Tape über klebt, damit kein Dreck rein kommt. 
Habe das Gefühl das es von der Stütze ausgelöst und dann durch den Rahmen verstärkt wird. Verschiede Stützen haben nichts geändert, verschiedene Sättel auch nicht. Haarriss oder so habe ich auch keinen gesehen. 
Hat das hier noch jemand? Noch wer eine Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (7. Mai 2016)

hast du die stütze beim einbau auch gefettet?


----------



## AlexAndreas (8. Mai 2016)

Ich bin kurz davor mir ein Trance zu kaufen und warte nur noch auf ein Angebot meines Händlers.
Wie es so ist habe ich natürlich schon das ein oder andere im Kopf, was verbessert bzw angepasst werden kann.
Mir stellt sich nur noch die Frage welches es werden soll, entweder das 1.5 oder das 2er LTD, daher meine Frage.
Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen der 32 und der 34er Gabel, als Anfänger in dem Bereich, so gravierend (bis jetzt fahre ich ein HT mit grottiger SR Suntour Stahlfedergabel)?


----------



## sharky (8. Mai 2016)

das bessere ist der feind des guten. wie hoch ist der mehrpreis zw. 1.5 und 2 und was bekommst du, außer der gabel, noch an besseren teilen? eine neue gabel kostet mehrere hundert euro, für die alte bekommst nicht viel geld und die ansprüche steigen schnell. ich würde daher zum besseren modell greifen. und ja, den unterschied zw. einer 32er und 34er gabel merkt man deutlich


----------



## Lutsch (8. Mai 2016)

Habe die Stütze schon gefettet und auch ohne Fett eingebaut. Ein Unterschied hat es nicht wirklich gemacht.

Edit:
Werde mal ein Foto vom inneren des Sattelrohres machen und hier zeigen. Vielleicht fällt euch was auf, vielleicht sieht es bei euch anderes aus. Wird aber noch 1-2 Tage dauern mit dem Bild.


----------



## DownChiller72 (9. Mai 2016)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir ein Trance zu kaufen und warte nur noch auf ein Angebot meines Händlers.
> Wie es so ist habe ich natürlich schon das ein oder andere im Kopf, was verbessert bzw angepasst werden kann.
> Mir stellt sich nur noch die Frage welches es werden soll, entweder das 1.5 oder das 2er LTD, daher meine Frage.
> Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen der 32 und der 34er Gabel, als Anfänger in dem Bereich, so gravierend (bis jetzt fahre ich ein HT mit grottiger SR Suntour Stahlfedergabel)?



Ich kann da sharky nur zustimmen! War vor der gleichen Entscheidung gestanden und hab mich dann für den (verhältnismäßig) geringen Aufpreis für das 1.5 LTD entschieden. Auch die komplette XT Ausstattung war, neben der 34er Fox, ein gutes Argument.


----------



## OliHH (9. Mai 2016)

AlexAndreas schrieb:


> Ich bin kurz davor mir ein Trance zu kaufen und warte nur noch auf ein Angebot meines Händlers.
> Wie es so ist habe ich natürlich schon das ein oder andere im Kopf, was verbessert bzw angepasst werden kann.
> Mir stellt sich nur noch die Frage welches es werden soll, entweder das 1.5 oder das 2er LTD, daher meine Frage.
> Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen der 32 und der 34er Gabel, als Anfänger in dem Bereich, so gravierend (bis jetzt fahre ich ein HT mit grottiger SR Suntour Stahlfedergabel)?


Also ich kann nur sagen das ich als ich mir mein Trance gekauft hatte nicht so den Plan von teilen hatte und habe das Advanced 2 mit der Rockshox Sektor. Ein Bekannter hat sich ne Pike geholt und das werde ich wohl demnächst auch machen ! Finde die Sektor dämpft irgendwie nicht so feinfühlig !


----------



## OliHH (9. Mai 2016)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat hier noch einer eine Idee. Ich habe ein blödes Knacken, wenn ich im Sattel bin. Sobald ich stehe ist alles gut. Stütze sauber machen hilft nur für sehr kurze Zeit, vielleicht 1h. Den Schlitz beim Schnellspanner habe ich schon mit Tape über klebt, damit kein Dreck rein kommt.
> Habe das Gefühl das es von der Stütze ausgelöst und dann durch den Rahmen verstärkt wird. Verschiede Stützen haben nichts geändert, verschiedene Sättel auch nicht. Haarriss oder so habe ich auch keinen gesehen.
> Hat das hier noch jemand? Noch wer eine Idee?


Genau das knarzen hab ich auch wenn die Stütze ganz raus ist und ich fahr, oder wenn man den Sattel mit zwei Hände versucht zu verdrehen. Eine Hand an der Spitze,eine hinten und so drückt als ob man d Sattel drehen will ! Bekomm die scheisse auch nicht weg . Durch den Carbonrahmen kommt mir das extrem laut vor !


----------



## SRX-Prinz (9. Mai 2016)

Ich habe noch ein paar Achsen übrig, 12x142  , mehr Info per pm.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2016)

mal wieder das Bike meiner Frau






lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (10. Mai 2016)

GoPro Bildchen


----------



## xlacherx (12. Mai 2016)

So, bei mir gibts mal wieder n kleines Update. 
Da ich definitiv beim 1x11 bleibe und ich direct mount Kurbel viel schöner finde, gabs jetzt ne günstige von RaceFace und n Kettenblatt in blau dazu.


----------



## xlacherx (15. Mai 2016)

Servus 

Fährt hier zufällig jemand nen Conti MountainKing in 2,4" hinten auf m Trance? Nicht dass ich mir ne Reifenkombi für fast 100€ kauf und der Reifen geht hinten nicht rein  
Die 2,35er Schwalbe gingen ja ohne Probleme. Aber ich glaub die Conits kommen etwas fetter


----------



## sharky (15. Mai 2016)

conti bauen schmaler als Schwalbe 
falls du dir unsicher bist dann schau doch hier in der reifenbreitendatenbank in laufradforum


----------



## Lutsch (15. Mai 2016)

OliHH schrieb:


> Genau das knarzen hab ich auch wenn die Stütze ganz raus ist und ich fahr, oder wenn man den Sattel mit zwei Hände versucht zu verdrehen. Eine Hand an der Spitze,eine hinten und so drückt als ob man d Sattel drehen will ! Bekomm die scheisse auch nicht weg . Durch den Carbonrahmen kommt mir das extrem laut vor !



Ich habe das nur beim Sitzen im Sattel. Mit der hand kann ich es nicht nachstellen.


xlacherx schrieb:


> So, bei mir gibts mal wieder n kleines Update.
> Da ich definitiv beim 1x11 bleibe und ich direct mount Kurbel viel schöner finde, gabs jetzt ne günstige von RaceFace und n Kettenblatt in blau dazu.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 492658 Anhang anzeigen 492659



Bist du mit der Kombi Butcher/Slaughter nicht zufrieden? Dies ist eine Kombi die ich gerne mal probieren würde.


----------



## xlacherx (15. Mai 2016)

Lutsch schrieb:


> Ich habe das nur beim Sitzen im Sattel. Mit der hand kann ich es nicht nachstellen.
> 
> 
> Bist du mit der Kombi Butcher/Slaughter nicht zufrieden? Dies ist eine Kombi die ich gerne mal probieren würde.



Doch die Kombi läuft schon gut. Rollt auch sehr schön. Aber gestern bin ich damit gefühlt an die Grenzen gekommen ( Nasse Steine + Wurzeln).  
Wenns trocken ist, ist es wirklich super. Im Winter bin ich damit auch recht gut damit durch gekommen... aber wie sagt man so schön - das andere Gras ist immer grüner ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (15. Mai 2016)

@xlacherx:
Ich fahre hinten und vorne MK in 2,4. Passt wunderbar. Wobei ich noch die alten 19mm Laufräder habe. Bei dir wirds dann ja was breiter ausfallen.


----------



## bmqh (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
weiß jemand aus dem Kopf welche Maße die Dämpferbuchsen haben? Irgendwo stand was von 22,2x8, ist das richtig und gilt das für beide?
Fährt hier jemand einen Manitou McLeod in seinem Trance und kann dazu etwas erzählen?


----------



## rmaurer (16. Mai 2016)

bmqh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> weiß jemand aus dem Kopf welche Maße die Dämpferbuchsen haben? Irgendwo stand was von 22,2x8, ist das richtig und gilt das für beide?
> Fährt hier jemand einen Manitou McLeod in seinem Trance und kann dazu etwas erzählen?


mhmm ob das richtig ist ist so schwer zu sagen denn die Antwort auf deine Frage steht ja eh mittlerweile auf fast JEDER Seite diese threads.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Mai 2016)

Die Maße kannst raus messen und du brauchst nur eine Buchse . Und ist nix drin


----------



## duddi (16. Mai 2016)

Ich Glaube ich werde jetzt doch mal Ausschau nach nem 50er oder 40er OD2 Vorbau halten.Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike soweit zufrieden. Lediglich das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel könnte besser sein...naja, wird vielleicht auch noch. Hat ja erst ein paar hundert km runter.


----------



## Ironass (16. Mai 2016)

So, aktueller Stand. Und wehe es lästert wer über meinen pinken Sattel.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Mai 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 494129 So, aktueller Stand. Und wehe es lästert wer über meinen pinken Sattel.


Der sattel ist eine .....


----------



## rmaurer (16. Mai 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 494129 So, aktueller Stand. Und wehe es lästert wer über meinen pinken Sattel.


Als Frau muss man doch was pinkes am Bike haben?


----------



## Ironass (16. Mai 2016)

Ggrrr. Ich hab zwar Titten, aber die bestehen aus Muskelfleisch.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2016)

So 
Sonntag bestellt, heut angekommen und direkt montiert ;-) Mal schauen was die neue Schuhsohlen so können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (18. Mai 2016)

Wen der baron auf der felge bleibt ist er ein wirklich guter reifen wird dir Spaß machen


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Wen der baron auf der felge bleibt ist er ein wirklich guter reifen wird dir Spaß machen


Naja ich würde mal sagen, dass das alles eine Frage der Felge ist ;-) 
Wobei der Baron echt unproblematisch war. Aufziehn und einfach mit der Standpumpe auf Pumpen. dem MK II musste erstmal mit nem Schlauch zeigen wo er in soll ;-)


----------



## mango3 (18. Mai 2016)

Moinsen,
gerade diesen Thread gefunden, geile Kiste - endlich Verbündete!
Ich fahre seit 1 Jahr ein 2015er Trance 2 LTD. Es ist mein erstes MTB und ich fahr meist AM, ein bißchen DH. Das Teil rockt!
Wie die meisten hier, hab ich auch so meine Umbauten gemacht. XT komplett (2x11), Dropper Seat Post, Hans Dampf, Kleinigkeiten
ahh wartet ein Bild darf nicht fehlen:




Ein Problem habe ich auch. Im Forum nix neues, gesucht und gelesen habe ich auch schon, bisher ohne Erfolg.
Es ist ***Trommelwirbel*** das Knacken im Vorbau!
Wenn ich vorne ordentlich bremse, oder durch einen Drop/Sprung die Gabel einfedert, dann höre ich ein bedenkliches Knacken, welches sich nach Aluminium anhört.
Ich habe den Steuersatz deshalb schon getauscht (Spiel sauber eingestellt), ohne Erfolg.
Der MEchaniker meines Vertrauens, sagte, ich hätte ein leichtes Spiel in der Gabel, das ist allerdings noch nicht so sichtbar. Wenn ich die Gabelholme nach vorne und hinten in entgegengesetzte Richtungen drücke (ohne Reifen natürlich) höre ich kein Knacken.

Was kann ich zur Eingrenzung der Ursache machen?
Ich fürchte dass es sich verschlimmert und ich zum schluss noch eine Pike kaufen muss :.(


----------



## Ironass (18. Mai 2016)

Gabel einschicken. Das Problem hatten wohl schon mehrere mit der 32er Fox Evo.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2016)

mango3 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> gerade diesen Thread gefunden, geile Kiste - endlich Verbündete!
> Ich fahre seit 1 Jahr ein 2015er Trance 2 LTD. Es ist mein erstes MTB und ich fahr meist AM, ein bißchen DH. Das Teil rockt!
> Wie die meisten hier, hab ich auch so meine Umbauten gemacht. XT komplett (2x11), Dropper Seat Post, Hans Dampf, Kleinigkeiten
> ...



Eingschicken lassen. Und wenn sie  zurück kommt und wieder Knackt, direkt wieder einschicken lassen. 
Meine Fox war glaub 2 oder 3 mal bei Fox. Am Ende wurde dann der obere Teil ( Krone/ Schaft/ Standrohre) getauscht. Danach war ruhe. Das Problem hatte ich aber auch nach ca einem Jahr an der Pike. Die hab ich dann auch eingeschickt und siehe da, es gab ne neue


----------



## mango3 (18. Mai 2016)

Gibt es eindeutige Symptome? Also irgendwas wie ich feststellen kann ob es das Serienmäßige Problem ist.
Ich will verhindern, dass ich mein Radl mehrere Wochen umsonst nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## mango3 (18. Mai 2016)

Direkt zu Fox schicken? Hattet ihr vorher beim Support angerufen?


----------



## xlacherx (18. Mai 2016)

direkt zu Fox wirst du sie glaub nicht schicken können. Bei meiner Fox lief es über meinen Giant Händler. Da das Rad von ihm ist, muss er sich darum kommern. Meine Pike hab ich an BC geschickt. Die haben dann die abwicklung mit Sram gemacht


----------



## sharky (19. Mai 2016)

das knacken ist ein eindeutiges symptom. und wenn alle anderen bauteile auszuschließen sind, ist es auch eindeutig der gabel zuzuordnen. und dass du das knacken beim bewegen der gabelholme reproduzieren kannst, ist wohl recht eindeutig... dir bleibt nur der gang über den händler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mango3 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich kann es ja leider nicht durch das Bewegen der Gabelholme reproduzieren. Von daher dachte ich, nach dem Ausschlussverfahren andere Ursachen zu identifizieren und dann auszuschließen.
Steuersatz ist raus. Vorbau hab ich auch schon neu montiert incl. Motagefett. Bremsscheibe hab ich auch schon neu montiert und gut angezogen.
Könnte das Geräusch von den Speichen ausgelöst werden? 
Es klingt zwar wirklich nicht nach etwas, was unter Spannung klingt und dünn ist und ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass es von weiter oben rechts kommt (Gabelkrone rechte Seite), aber kategorisch ausschließen will ich die Speichen nicht.


----------



## sharky (19. Mai 2016)

hast du eine möglichkeit ein anderes laufrad oder gabel zu testen?


----------



## mango3 (19. Mai 2016)

Leider nein


----------



## Ironass (19. Mai 2016)

Ein Traum in Pink und Himmelblau.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Mai 2016)

Ich versteh den sinn von Pinken Griffen und Sattel nicht  
oder wars Billig


----------



## Ironass (20. Mai 2016)

Der Sattel (Ergon Sme3 pro) war wirklich um die Hälfte billiger als die andern Farben. Ausserdem geht keiner ans Bike weil es nem Mädel gehören könnte. Und zuletzt haste immer Gesprächsstoff. Wenn nan sich dran gewöhnt hat ist es sehr "hübsch".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (20. Mai 2016)

ah geile Idee mit dem Diebstahlschutz


----------



## sharky (22. Mai 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> ...Wenn nan sich dran gewöhnt hat ist es sehr "hübsch".


und wie lange dauert diese eingewöhnungsphase?  also bei mir wird sie wohl noch ne ganzer weile dauern 
aber gut, du bist scheinbar männlich genug, um auch rose parts zu fahren


----------



## Ironass (22. Mai 2016)

http://www.actionsports.de/fun-work...o-comp-race-disc-1970g-laufradsatz-650b-11131


http://www.actionsports.de/fun-work...-race-disc-1890g-laufradsatz-650b-19664?c=167


Kann ich von euch mal nen Rat bekommen bzgl dieser LRS? Die doch recht positiven Kommentare zu den Amride hatte ich überflogen. Zu welchem von diesen beiden würdet ihr raten.


----------



## rmaurer (22. Mai 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> http://www.actionsports.de/fun-work...o-comp-race-disc-1970g-laufradsatz-650b-11131
> 
> 
> http://www.actionsports.de/fun-work...-race-disc-1890g-laufradsatz-650b-19664?c=167
> ...


keinen, da die Aufbauqualität dieser maschinell eingespeichten Laufradsätze eher mies ist. Für 500€ kannst du dir bereits was bei einem Laufradbauer zusammenstellen lassen.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Mai 2016)

Für 500€ gibts den Roval. Den fahr ich jetzt über n Jahr und bin voll zufrieden. 
Anderseits wurde bereits gesagt, dass man sich für das Geld auch was bauen lassen kann. 
N Kumpel hat z.B. hier bestellt und war mit dem Service und der Qualität sehr zufrieden

http://www.bike-laedle.de/shop/de/Laufradkonfigurator


----------



## sharky (23. Mai 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> keinen, da die Aufbauqualität dieser maschinell eingespeichten Laufradsätze eher mies ist. Für 500€ kannst du dir bereits was bei einem Laufradbauer zusammenstellen lassen.


wie viele der LRS hast du die letzten jahre auf übelsten alpentrails hergeballert? vermutlich keinen. ich fahr zwei davon. beide absolut klaglos. es gibt keine seiten- oder höhenschläge. stabilität und steifigkeit lassen keine wünsche offen. die speichenspannung ist nicht so homogen wie bei einem handgebauten LRS aber immer noch in einem akzeptablen bereich. die naben sind absolut unauffälllig und für kleinstes geld durch einfaches umstecken auf jeden achsstandard umbaubar. was will man mehr? und zwischen 299€ und 500€ ist doch ein großer unterschied...


----------



## brmlm (23. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin mit meiner Freundin auf der suche nach einem neuen Bike für sie.

Dabei stosse ich immer wieder auf das Trance 3.

An nem Testevent ergab sich auch eine Probefahrt, leider nur mit dem Trance 1 was das Budget ziemlich sprengt.
Und wohl auch für das momentane Einsatzgebiet etwas übertrieben ist. (normale Touren mit paar simplen Trails)
Rein von der Geometrie her würde es aber ganz gut passen...

Das Trance 2 Fällt leider aus Optischen Gründen raus...

Ist per Zufall bereits jemand das 1 und 3 im vergleich gefahren? wie viel schlechter schneidet das 1 tatsächlich ab?
Lese ich das richtig das der Gabelschaft beim 3 ein spezial mass besitzt? Also nichts mit einem, zukünftigen, einfachem tausch gegen eine Taperet Gabel?
Kennt wer per Zufall die Felgenbreite? Schaut nach ziemlichen Trennscheiben aus.

Ansonsten liest sich die Ausstattung gar nicht so übel, im Verhältnis zum Preis natürlich...
Und könnte mit ein paar gezielten Anpassungen sicher noch verbessert werden. (Vario Stütze, SLX/XT Bremse vorne, ggf. einfacher Laufradsatz usw...)

Gruss und besten Dank

Dani


----------



## rmaurer (23. Mai 2016)

Alle Giant Räder seit Modelljahr 2015 haben kein OD2 mehr. So steht es in der offiziellen Pressemeldung, so steht es in den offiziellen Specs der einzelnen Räder, sowie auf fast jeder Seite dieses threads aber wirklich sicher können wir das trotzdem nicht sagen also besser nachmessen, man weiß ja nie?


----------



## brmlm (23. Mai 2016)

gemäß meinen Offiziellen Specs. ist eben nachwievor overdrive vorhanden...
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de-ch/bikes/model/trance.27.5.3/22809/85301/#specifications

Gäbe es da evtl. adapter lösungen? oder könnte man den Steuersatz tauschen? was hat das Overdrive zeugs für einen Durchmesser?


Edit:
Soeben etwas nach dem ominösen Overdrive gesucht....
Sollte ja ganz einfach mit dem tausch des oberen Steuerlager möglich sein.
Schon mal sehr beruhigend!


Gruss Dani


----------



## bmqh (23. Mai 2016)

Das heißt jetzt zwar immer noch Overdrive, allerdings nicht mehr Overdrive *2*. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen 1,125 Zoll und 1,25 Zoll. Ansonsten kannst du aber wie schon richtig festgestellt durch den Wechsel des oberen Steuersatzteils und des Vorbaus relativ unkompliziert auch andere Gabeln einbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (23. Mai 2016)

Ja aber Overdrive ist NICHT Overdrive 2. Das will einfach nicht in die Köpfe der Leute rein deswegen drehen wir uns hier im Kreis.

übrigens: Alle deine Fragen sind auf der Giant Seite, in diesem thread sowie im Internet hinreichend beantwortet.

Es wäre langsam an der Zeit ein eigenes Overdrive Forum zu eröffnen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Mai 2016)

Trance 3 ist schon ok.

Bremsen sind schlecht, LRS ist über 2kg schwer, Dämpfer hat keinen Lockout (brauchts aber auch zumindest bei 2fach auch nicht unbedigt), Reifen sind Performance, Vorbau ist zu lang

Fahrwerk an sich find ich recht passabel. Overdrive ist einfach Tapered!!!
Dropper kannst raushandeln, wenn nicht -> Händler wechseln 

Woher ich das weiß:
"Wir" haben Trance 2, 3, Intrigue 2 getestet und Intrigue 2 gekauft (wegen dem Design, Rest ist ja praktisch gleich)

*Overdrive 2 ist der alte Quatsch, Overdrive ist einfach tapered und damit voll normal, voll ok, etc


----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Trance 3 ist schon ok.
> 
> Bremsen sind schlecht, LRS ist über 2kg schwer, Dämpfer hat keinen Lockout (brauchts aber auch zumindest bei 2fach auch nicht unbedigt), Reifen sind Performance, Vorbau ist zu lang
> 
> ...



Vorbau kann man beim Händler eigentlich auch direkt tauschen lassen. Und Reifen... naja die kosten jetzt auch nicht die Welt. N Satz gute Nobbys bekommt man zB für 50-60€. 
Ne XT Bremse kann man auch gut und günstig gebraucht bekommen. Bzw reichts auch oft, einfach gute Beläge rein zu machen

Edit:

Hat wer ne Vario Stütze in 30,9x100mm mit externer Zugverlegung günstig abzugeben?


----------



## rmaurer (24. Mai 2016)

Bei aller Liebe zu Giant aber ich würde vom Trance 3 eher die Finger lassen. Das ist was für Leute die so ein Rad technisch weniger differenziert wahrnehmen und mehr ein abstraktes Sportgerät darin sehen!

Wenn ich mal zusammenfassen darf:
Das Trance 3 ist "schon ok" aber...
die Bremsen sind schwach, der Vorbau zu lang, Lenker zu schmal, die Reifen, Gabel und Dämpfer sind billig und aja der Laufradsatz ist 19mm schmal und wiegt trotzdem 2.1kg (!)
Absenkbare Sattelstütze hat es sowieso keine und solltest du den unverschämt schweren Laufradsatz dann doch noch tauschen müsstest du hinten entweder vorher auf Steckachse umrüsten oder Adapter kaufen.

Jaja Vorbau wechselt dir der Händler, absenkbare Sattelstütze gibt es "als Rabatt", Reifen kosten nicht die Welt und Bremsen kann man XT montieren aber wenn ich eh schon praktisch alles bis auf den Rahmen upgraden möchte wofür leg ich bitte 1800€ auf den Tisch?

Nicht böse sein aber in dem Preisbereich bist du bei einem Versender wie Canyon oder Radon deutlich besser aufgehoben.

Wenn schon Giant dann versuch beim Trance 1 oder 1.5 einen ordentlichen Rabatt rauszuhandeln, der Händler verdient dann an dir in absoluten Zahlen noch immer soviel wie wenn er dir das Trance 3 ohne % verkauft hätte und du steigst deutlich besser aus.


----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe zu Giant aber ich würde vom Trance 3 eher die Finger lassen. Das ist was für Leute die so ein Rad technisch weniger differenziert wahrnehmen und mehr ein abstraktes Sportgerät darin sehen!
> 
> Wenn ich mal zusammenfassen darf:
> Das Trance 3 ist "schon ok" aber...
> ...



So kann man das schon sehn, die Frage ist aber auch immer was man damit wie fährt.
Für Waldwege und leichte Gelände braucht eine leichte Dame nicht wirklich ein Hardcore enduro. Das hört sich von dir grad so an wie wenn der lrs unfahrbar wäre, da er nur eine 19mm maulweite hat. Ich fahr den auf meinem stadtrad immer noch mit ner 2,4er Reifen und er läuft ohne Probleme. 

Klar kann man fürs Geld immer was anderes bekommen. Wenn das Rad aber gefällt und passt - warum also nicht? 

Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Pedal, Reifen sind doch auf jeden Fall auch Teile, wollte jeder so seine Vorlieben hat. Da wird es nie das perfekte Rad ab Werk geben. Ich wette, dass ich selbst bei teuersten Rad was finden würde was mir persönlich nicht gefällt


----------



## brmlm (24. Mai 2016)

Erstmal vielen Dank für die tatkräftige Unterstützung!



bmqh schrieb:


> Das heißt jetzt zwar immer noch Overdrive, allerdings nicht mehr Overdrive *2*. Das ist der Unterschied zwischen 1,125 Zoll und 1,25 Zoll.



Echt ne super Bezeichnung von Giant



rmaurer schrieb:


> Das Trance 3 ist "schon ok" aber...
> die Bremsen sind schwach, der Vorbau zu lang, Lenker zu schmal, die Reifen, Gabel und Dämpfer sind billig und aja der Laufradsatz ist 19mm schmal und wiegt trotzdem 2.1kg (!)
> Absenkbare Sattelstütze hat es sowieso keine und solltest du den unverschämt schweren Laufradsatz dann doch noch tauschen müsstest du hinten entweder vorher auf Steckachse umrüsten oder Adapter kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ja das ist halt ein wenig das Problem, Versender ist halt etwas schwierig, da mit den kurzen Beinen ein probesitzen Plicht ist, und das mit dem Widerrufsrecht aus der Schweiz etwas schwierig ist...

Meiner Meinung nach gehören Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel, Reifen bei den meisten Einsteiger/ Mittelklasse Räder an die Persönlichen Bedürfnisse angepasst.

Das mit den Steckachsen ist ein guter hinweis! vor lauter Overdrive habe ich mich das gar nicht geachtet

Am liebsten wäre es mit tatsächlich wenn man den Rahmen günstig einzel bekommen könnte, aber dies ist ja nicht ganz einfach...



xlacherx schrieb:


> So kann man das schon sehn, die Frage ist aber auch immer was man damit wie fährt.
> Für Waldwege und leichte Gelände braucht eine leichte Dame nicht wirklich ein Hardcore enduro. Das hört sich von dir grad so an wie wenn der lrs unfahrbar wäre, da er nur eine 19mm maulweite hat. Ich fahr den auf meinem stadtrad immer noch mit ner 2,4er Reifen und er läuft ohne Probleme.
> 
> Klar kann man fürs Geld immer was anderes bekommen. Wenn das Rad aber gefällt und passt - warum also nicht?
> ...



Die Idee wäre halt eine relativ solide Basis zu kaufen, die gegebenenfalls in Zukunft etwas aufgerüstet werden kann.


Nochmals Danke für die Unterstützung!
Werde jetzt wohl mal ein Budget, mit den "nötigsten" Anpassungen, machen.
Und mich gegebenenfalls doch nochmals mit den Versendern rumschlagen.

Gruss Dani


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2016)

brmlm schrieb:


> Echt ne super Bezeichnung von Giant


da kann giant mal garnix dazu. jeder Hersteller hat für vieles seine eigenen Bezeichnungen. bei trek heisst das steuerrohr z.B. E2. weil du die "2" ignorierst bei den Standards liegt giant ja nicht daneben


----------



## brmlm (24. Mai 2016)

Naja nur weil es Trek anscheinend nicht besser macht, heisst das ja nicht das Giant nichts dafür kann...


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. Mai 2016)

Wenn´s Geld für ein 2er, 1,5er oder 1er langt, dann das, keine Frage 
Wenn man da bissl handelt kommts normal wahrscheinlich günstiger als ein 3er + Basteln.

Für Wald-/Feldweg brauchts auch kein Trance mit 140mm, da reicht locker Anthem/Liv Lust o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brmlm (24. Mai 2016)

Ja, 140mm sind eigentlich übertrieben...

aber das Athmen hat halt eine höhere Überstandshöhe...
und die Livs sind wie die meisten Frauen modelle einfach pott hässlich...

Warum müssen Frauen immer die Klischeehaften Farben aufgedrückt werden? Oft nicht mal schön umgesetzt?


----------



## Ironass (24. Mai 2016)

Meine Frau ist 1,54 und hat nach nem Probefahren in Willingen ein Alutech Fanes XS für Kids / kleine Frauen bekommen. Vor allem noch als 26 zoll. Gute Wahl


----------



## rmaurer (24. Mai 2016)

brmlm schrieb:


> und die Livs sind wie die meisten Frauen modelle einfach pott hässlich...
> 
> Warum müssen Frauen immer die Klischeehaften Farben aufgedrückt werden? Oft nicht mal schön umgesetzt?


Naja die meisten Frauen kaufen ihr Rad nunmal nach der Farbe. Ich sehe da jetzt nicht Verwerfliches dran und wenn die Frauenbikes keine Frauentypischen Farben mehr haben wie sollen die Bikerinnen sie im Laden dann von den Männerbikes noch unterscheiden können?

Ich finde die meisten Designs durchaus gelungen denn sie strahlen wenigstens etwas positive Lebensfreude aus im Vergleich zum Friedhofsgrauingrau-Beerdigungsschwarz-Einheitsbrei der meisten Männerbikes, die Hippiefarben vom Reign 2, Adv1 mal ausgenommen.
Und mein Trance SX kam gleich im 60er Jahre Oma Badezimmergrün, schlimmer gehts ja fast nimma!


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> ... im Vergleich zum Friedhofsgrauingrau-Beerdigungsschwarz-Einheitsbrei der meisten Männerbikes


eeeeh... uffbasse


----------



## sharky (24. Mai 2016)

brmlm schrieb:


> Naja nur weil es Trek anscheinend nicht besser macht, heisst das ja nicht das Giant nichts dafür kann...


schon mal dran gedacht, dass jeder, der aufmerksam liest, einen vorliegenden unterschied zw. overdrive und overdrive 2 ganz einfach an der bezeichnung erahnen kann? nur weil du das nicht kannst, heisst nicht, dass giant nix kann


----------



## brmlm (24. Mai 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> schon mal dran gedacht, dass jeder, der aufmerksam liest, einen vorliegenden unterschied zw. overdrive und overdrive 2 ganz einfach an der bezeichnung erahnen kann? nur weil du das nicht kannst, heisst nicht, dass giant nix kann



tatsächlich kann ich zwischen overdrive und overdrive 2 eine unterschied feststellen nämlich die zahl 2, kaum zu glauben..
nun kannst du mir sicher noch zeigen wo ich finde was welche bezeichnung bedeutet, ohne im Forum nachzulesen!
Kann ja nicht sein das mann sich für einen groben überblick der Bikes immer über das Forum informieren muss...
Und was soll der Vorteil sein es so zu bezeichnen anstelle der üblichen Masse?
Wenn Giant ach so schlau ist, wiso bezeichnet den Fox und RockShox ihre Gabeln nicht so?
Oder sind die so Doof wie ich?

Edit:
Inzwischen bemerkt das je nach Internetseite stehen die Masse da mal nich...
Ist aber wohl auch mein Fehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (24. Mai 2016)

brmlm schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich bin mit meiner Freundin auf der suche nach einem neuen Bike für sie.
> 
> ...




Ist zwar n bisschen teurer als das aktuelle 3er... aber definitv besser aber halt nur noch in S verfügbar 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/giant-trance-1-2015.html


----------



## brmlm (24. Mai 2016)

Danke für den Tipp!
Gebe es mal in begutachtung!

Grösse s währe soweit tiptop!


----------



## rmaurer (24. Mai 2016)

Wir müssen uns einfach damit abfinden dass die Overdrive/Overdrive 2 Frage nie abschliessend geklärt werden kann da die bisher erbrachten empirischen Belege (offizielle Homepage/Specs) nicht eindeutig genug sind. Auch gibt es vereinzelt Meldungen in Foren über Overdrive 2 Steuersätze in 2015er/2016er Rädern.

Es liegt daher in der Verantwortung des Einzelnen durch sorgsames Abmessen eigene Schlussfolgerungen über die technische Beschaffenheit des Gabelschaftes zu ziehen. Um keine weitere Verwirrung zu stiften bitte ich diese Erkenntnisse geheim zu halten.
Auch wäre es langsam an der Zeit dass Giant jedem Rad ab Werk einen Messschieber sowie eine Info Broschüre für Betroffene beilegt...


----------



## brmlm (25. Mai 2016)

Am besten bei einer Giant Probefahrt immer einen Messschieber und eine Waage bereit halten

Bin zwar nach wie vor der Meinung das die Bezeichnung dämlich ist. Dies unterstützt ja auch die aussage von rmaurer:



rmaurer schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns einfach damit abfinden dass die Overdrive/Overdrive 2 Frage nie abschliessend geklärt werden kann da die bisher erbrachten empirischen Belege (offizielle Homepage/Pressemeldung/Specs, Klarstellung auf jeder 2ten Seite dieses threads, ~100.000 Suchtreffer bei google) nicht eindeutig genug sind.



Und verstehe auch noch nicht wieso das sharky meint das sie gelungen ist.
Aber man darf da wohl Giant nicht anzweifeln.


Ich Danke jedenfalls nochmals allen die mir geholfen haben.
Meine Fragen können als beantwortet betrachtet werden


----------



## sharky (27. Mai 2016)

brmlm schrieb:


> Und verstehe auch noch nicht wieso das sharky meint das sie gelungen ist.
> Aber man darf da wohl Giant nicht anzweifeln.


mach mal dein Ironie-Radar an  rmaurer´s post war mitnichten ernst


----------



## rmaurer (27. Mai 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> mach mal dein Ironie-Radar an  rmaurer´s post war mitnichten ernst



Na na nicht so schnell...
Das hab ich schon so gemeint.
Ein Freund hat z.b. Overdrive 2 in seinem 2015er Trance entdeckt. Es war natürlich zuerst ein fürchterlicher Schock für ihn.
Am Photo ist es etwas schwer zu erkennen daher habe ich den Bereich vergrößert:












Auch viele 2016er Modelle sind betroffen! Giant wollte angeblich die alten Overdrive2 Vorbauten nicht einfach so wegwerfen und hat sie weiter in kleinen Mengen, gerade so dass es nicht auffällt, unters Volk gemischt. Hier zum Beweis ein Photo vom Vorbau eines Intrigue SX 2016 (!)




-> eindeutig ein Overdrive 2 Vorbau!

Das perfide daran ist dass es JEDEN treffen kann - wir müssen also wachsam bleiben.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (27. Mai 2016)

Meines Wissens nur wenn du eine Fox Gabel hast.
Von Rockshox hat es den Standard so doch nie gegeben, richtig?

Btw: Sollte hier jemand seine 150mm absenkbare Giant Sattelstütze loswerden wollen, bitte PN an mich


----------



## xlacherx (27. Mai 2016)

Kann schon sein dass das in OD2 Vorbau ist... Giant hat dafür aber auch Reduzierhülsen, mit denen man den Vorbau an einer ganz normalen Gabel montieren kann ;-)


----------



## korben (27. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Trance Advanced von 2014, mit der Contact 100 mm Sattelstütze und Setback.
Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand eine alternative Sattelstütze (30,9mm) mit 125mm Hub und ohne allzuviel Überstand, und vor allem ohne Setback empfehlen kann?
Ach ja, preislich im Rahmen ;-)
Danke und Grüße, korben


----------



## rmaurer (27. Mai 2016)

Der Setback der Giant Stütze lässt sich durch simples Tauschen der Sattelschalen von 25 auf 15mm reduzieren. Schau dir die Stütze mal an dann verstehst du vielleicht was ich meine.

Gute Stütze mit 30.9 und 125mm wäre die KS LEV Integra. Gibt es auch in 150mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korben (27. Mai 2016)

Hi,
richtig, die Sattelschalen hab ich schon getauscht, ist mir aber manchmal immer noch zu wenig. 
Aber trotzdem Danke für den Tip ;-)
korben


----------



## xlacherx (27. Mai 2016)

also ich hätte noch ne Reverb mit 125mm hub rumliegen. Aber leider in 31,8. Kann man aber mit einem neuen Rohr ( verkauft hier einer im Forum) relativ simpel umbauen. Wenn interesse besteht kannst dich ja melden. Ich bin grad nämlich auf der Sucher nach ner Stütze in 30,9/100mm 

mfg


----------



## bmqh (27. Mai 2016)

Die neue Giant Sattelstütze hat kein Setback und soll recht gut sein. Habe sie selber, allerdings erst seit zwei Touren montiert und habe daher keine Langzeiterfahrung. Bisher macht sie sich gut. 
Sie ist etwas schwerer als die Konkurrenzprodukte aber dafür günstiger.


----------



## sharky (29. Mai 2016)

korben schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand eine alternative Sattelstütze (30,9mm) mit 125mm Hub und ohne allzuviel Überstand, und vor allem ohne Setback empfehlen kann?
> Ach ja, preislich im Rahmen ;-)
> Danke und Grüße, korben


ich hätte da gerade aktuell was im angebot 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/785653-rock-shox-reverb-stealth-connectamajig-30-9

kannst dich bei interesse ja gern mal melden


----------



## Till8 (31. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute!
Will die Bremsen am Bike meiner Freundin (Giant Trance 2014 2) tauschen. Ich selber fahre die Zee.
Tendiere jetzt wegen des geringeren Preises zur XT M8000. Was empfehlt Ihr??Gibt's da etwas was dagegen spricht??

Danke!!


----------



## xlacherx (31. Mai 2016)

Ja . nimm die alte (m 785) ist günstiger und funktioniert besser. Bei der neuen haben massenhaft Leute Probleme mit dem Druckpunkt.


----------



## fantozzi (3. Juni 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hätte da gerade aktuell was im angebot
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/785653-rock-shox-reverb-stealth-connectamajig-30-9
> 
> kannst dich bei interesse ja gern mal melden



Warum möchtest du die Stealth verkaufen? Oder möchtest du dir gleich die neue zulegen?


----------



## sharky (3. Juni 2016)

fantozzi schrieb:


> Warum möchtest du die Stealth verkaufen? Oder möchtest du dir gleich die neue zulegen?


die neue mit 170mm sicher nicht. die bekommt man ja kaum unter, selbst in XL rahmen wie meinem. da müsste ich ja ne nummer kleiner fahren, nur um dieses halbmeterrohr unterzubringen. nee, ich hab die neue giant stütze bekommen und möchte die einfach mal fahren


----------



## duddi (4. Juni 2016)

Hallo, ich habe dann gestern auch mal auf einen 50er Vorbau umgerüstet. Ich muss schon sagen, dass der Unterschied im Fahrverhalten größer ist als gedacht. War also ne gute Entscheidung. Das Thema Bremsen werde ich wohl bei Gelegenheit auch mal angehen müssen. Wie von einigen angekündigt reicht die Deore Mixbremse am 2014er Ltd leider in keiner Weise. Bei schnellen Abfahrten ist die total überfordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (4. Juni 2016)

@duddi 
Die Deore Bremsen empfand ich auf Dauer manchmal auch etwas anstrengend. Gerade bei ruppigeren Pisten.
Habe mir die Magura MT5 gekauft. Haben bei Mantel.com als Angebot nur 66 € pro Stück gekostet. Da konnte ich nicht nein sagen 
Hat die danach auch immer wieder mal für denselben Preis gegeben. Meld dich vielleicht mal beim Newsletter an oder schick denen mal ne Mail. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück!
Zu den Maguras kann ich leider noch nix sagen... Probefahrt steht noch aus! Werde aber berichten, sobald das Wetter wieder Radfahren zulässt


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juni 2016)

Die originale "Deore" ist genaso brauchbar wie die ab Werk verbauten Nobbys... das beste was damit machen kannst, ist billig an den Mann bringen oder einfach weg werfen 
Für meine Freundin haben wir ein aktuelles Stance gekauft... da ist auch so ne Deore dran... aber die ist echt gut... vergleichbar mit meiner SLX Bremse am Straßenrad..

Wenn Preis-Leistung gut sein soll, würde ich ne XT oder Zee kaufen. Bei der XT aber eher die "alte" BR-M785 da die neue wohl Probleme machen soll. Dazu kann ich aber nix sagen, da ich sie selbst noch nicht getestet hab


----------



## duddi (4. Juni 2016)

Hi, die MT5 habe ich auch schonmal ins Auge gefasst. Die kommt ja regelmäßig bei Tests recht gut weg. Mal sehen ob ich irgendwo ein Schnäppchen machen kann. Die XT ist natürlich auch eine nette Alternative.


----------



## sharky (5. Juni 2016)

ich würde die MT5 oder MT7 nehmen. letztere hatte ich voriges jahr mal ein WE getestet. die hinten war defekt. aber selbst mit nur der VR bremse bin ich problemlos, wenn auch nen ticken vorsichtiger als sonst, runtergekommen. nur den druckpunkt / hebelweg muss man mögen


----------



## fantozzi (6. Juni 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> die neue mit 170mm sicher nicht. die bekommt man ja kaum unter, selbst in XL rahmen wie meinem. da müsste ich ja ne nummer kleiner fahren, nur um dieses halbmeterrohr unterzubringen. nee, ich hab die neue giant stütze bekommen und möchte die einfach mal fahren



Wie kommst du mit der Giant Stütze zurecht? Preislich ist sie nicht unattraktiv. Habe mir auch überlegt die Stütze zuzulegen...


----------



## paul-pro (6. Juni 2016)

Fährt hier jemand die neue Manitou Mattoc pro? Werde mir eine neue Gabel zulegen und will vorher noch ein paar Erfahrungen sammeln.
Die schneidet im Mtb-news-Test (http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/04...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news) ziemlich gut ab und ist vom Preis her auch sehr verlockend.
Da ich auch relativ viele Touren fahre, würde mich die Uphill-Fähigkeit einer 160mm Gabel ohne Absenkfunktion interessieren! Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrung?
Bin für alle Tipps dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (7. Juni 2016)

Tach,
Ne kurze Frage:
Den unterrohrschutz aus Gummi, gibt's den spezifisch Fürs Trance zu bestellen??
Mein Händler hat mir einen vom reign bestellt und der passt halt null weil der kabel Ausgang ja beim Trance nach rechts versetzt is. Beim reign scheint der mittig zu sitzen:


----------



## Ironass (7. Juni 2016)

Der vom Trance ist kürzer und ohne Ausschnitt


----------



## Permafrost (7. Juni 2016)

Und sollte mit dem Anthem identisch sein...
Ich wusste dass ich irgendwo schon ma gesehen hab
Werd ich wohl nochmal anrufen und die Artikelnummer durchgeben

Danke


----------



## paul-pro (7. Juni 2016)

Fährt niemand die Mattoc Pro am Trance??


----------



## rmaurer (7. Juni 2016)

Erfahrungen mit der Mattoc Pro kannst du im Internet doch zu genüge nachlesen, reicht das nicht?


----------



## harrybike (7. Juni 2016)

Hi, bei dem Starkregen und Gewitter taucht mal wieder die Frage der Vogeltränke am Giant Trance auf. 
Diese rechteckige Stelle unterhalb der Dämpferaufnahme, die immer voll Wasser läuft... 
Wie kann man den Sumpf trockenlegen  ? mit Silikon ausspritzen  oder nimmt der Lack da langfristig Schäden?

Freue mich auf Vorschläge - gerne auch Ernst gemeinte -


----------



## paul-pro (7. Juni 2016)

Mich würde speziell eine Meinung der "Tranceler" interessieren. Meines Wissens nach baut die Mattoc verhältnismäßig hoch, das heißt, der Lenkwinkel wird flacher als bei einer Pike mit gleichem Federweg?
Außerdem würde mich das Zusammenspiel von Mattoc und dem Evo Fox Dämpfer interessieren.


----------



## mango3 (9. Juni 2016)

Sagt mal, hat jemand eine Dokumentation über die Anzugsmomente der ganzen Schrauben des Bikes? Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, wie stark ich die Befestigung des Hinterbaus anziehen kann.


----------



## rmaurer (9. Juni 2016)

mango3 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat jemand eine Dokumentation über die Anzugsmomente der ganzen Schrauben des Bikes? Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, wie stark ich die Befestigung des Hinterbaus anziehen kann.


Ich hab mal so einen Giant Trance Service thread gestartet da steht das alles drinnen aber leider gibt es in diesem praktischen Forum keinen Moderator der sowas oben anpinnt bzw. dass interessiert hier niemanden, also werden die gleichen Fragen immer und immer wieder gestellt und die Suchfunktion bewusst ignoriert


----------



## sharky (10. Juni 2016)

dass die namen der für das jeweilige forum zuständigen mod nicht mehr dastehen ist schade. das war früher besser. aber vielleicht liegt es auch dran, dass es mittlerweile zu viele unterforen, von denen man vermutlich auf 1/3 verzichten könnte, für zu wenige mod gibt. so leider dann auch leider die qualität der übrigen, doch gut belebten foren. ich hab im GPS forum ein umfassendes tutorial geschrieben. das versinkt auch regelmäßig im nirvana und jeder newbie stellt aufs neue die selben fragen, die längst beantwortet sind. schade eigentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (11. Juni 2016)




----------



## Ironass (12. Juni 2016)

Ich muss mal wieder nerven. Also, es gibt ja Hersteller die die OE - DÄMPFER extra für ihre Bikes abstimmen lassen. Welche Charakteristik hat das Trance? 
Ich gebe morgen Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service und möchte da ein paar Sachen machen lassen. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca.93kg. Bin noch eher als Noob unterwegs. 
Habe die Pike rct3 mit 150mm (aber auch den 160er Shaft hier). Drin sind zur Zeit zwei Token. So lassen? 
Als Dämpfer den RS Monarch + RC3 Debonair.  Meine Überlegung ist da zwei bis drei Ringe rein machen zu lassen und evtl ein Shim-Tuning. War vorgestern zum ersten Mal im Bikepark. Vorsicht aber geil. 
Wie komme ich jetzt zum passenden Setup?  Mein Popo-Meter ist da noch eher unsensibel.


----------



## Ironass (12. Juni 2016)

Ach so. Der Dämpfer ist Aftermarket 200x51  Tune M/M.


----------



## sharky (12. Juni 2016)

@rmaurer 
ich hab mal deinen thread anpinnen lassen


----------



## mango3 (12. Juni 2016)

@Ironass heisst das, dass du umgerüstet hast auf Pike und Monarch oder dass du die Fox Dinger tarnen willst xD
Haste ne Pike Dual POsition oder Solo Air?


----------



## Ironass (12. Juni 2016)

Pike rct3 sa 150mm


----------



## xlacherx (12. Juni 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Ich muss mal wieder nerven. Also, es gibt ja Hersteller die die OE - DÄMPFER extra für ihre Bikes abstimmen lassen. Welche Charakteristik hat das Trance?
> Ich gebe morgen Gabel und Dämpfer zum Service und möchte da ein paar Sachen machen lassen. Ich wiege fahrfertig ca.93kg. Bin noch eher als Noob unterwegs.
> Habe die Pike rct3 mit 150mm (aber auch den 160er Shaft hier). Drin sind zur Zeit zwei Token. So lassen?
> Als Dämpfer den RS Monarch + RC3 Debonair.  Meine Überlegung ist da zwei bis drei Ringe rein machen zu lassen und evtl ein Shim-Tuning. War vorgestern zum ersten Mal im Bikepark. Vorsicht aber geil.
> Wie komme ich jetzt zum passenden Setup?  Mein Popo-Meter ist da noch eher unsensibel.



Also ich wieg ca. genauso viel wie du. Ich fahr meine Pike DPA 160mm so wie sie kommt. Das dürfte der SA mit 1-2 Tokken entsprechen. Dämpfer hab ich den gleichen wie du. Da fahr ich in der Luftkammer glaub 2 oder 3 Spacer (die Gummiringe). Dadurch bekommt man etwas mehr Endprogression. Damit bin ich recht zufrieden.


----------



## Ironass (12. Juni 2016)

Und was genau bewirkt dann nochmal dieses Shim-Tuning?


----------



## xlacherx (12. Juni 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Und was genau bewirkt dann nochmal dieses Shim-Tuning?


@active-bikes kann dir dazu bestimmt mehr sagen, kurz gesagt, die Dämpfung reagiert einfach anders.
Von RockShox gibts ja auch unterschiedliche Dämpfungen (Shimpstacks) Du hast genauso wie ich das M/M Es gibt z.B: auch H/H das sollte dann laut meinem Mechaniker da anfangen, wo das M/M aufhört. Sprich wenn du deinen Hebel auf hart drehst, fühlt ich es sich wohl so an, wie das H/H auf ganz offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (17. Juni 2016)

Geil. Das Blau von Slik passt exakt zum Giant- blau.


----------



## Ironass (19. Juni 2016)

Endmontiert nach Gabel-Service. SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖN.


----------



## paul-pro (20. Juni 2016)

Die pinken Griffe gefallen mir gar nicht  Aber der Rest ist top!!! ​


----------



## Bowl (20. Juni 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 504495
> Endmontiert nach Gabel-Service. SCHÖÖÖÖÖÖN.


Sieht toll aus!


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juni 2016)

Mach die pinken Griffe und Statel weg. Das passt einfach gar nicht dazu... 
Die Griffe gibts ja auch in blau.. Das wäre dann wesentlich besser dazu passen


----------



## bmqh (20. Juni 2016)

Oha, die Griffe hab ich bislang (glücklicherweise) gar nicht gesehen. 
Schwarze Griffe wären schon deutlich besser. Blaue gingen auch, wobei ich es immer besser finde, wenn sich die Farbtupfer auf Details beschränken. Zu viel davon und es sind keine Details mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (20. Juni 2016)

Geil. Und ohne Pink hätten wa nix zu quatschen. Ziel erreicht.


----------



## duddi (21. Juni 2016)

Mal abgesehen von der Farbe  , bist Du mit den Ergon Griffen zufrieden? Habe gesehen ,die fahren einige hier und ich werde mit diesen komischen Giant Dingern nicht warm.


----------



## Ironass (21. Juni 2016)

Habe erst die Ga gefahren. Jetzt die Ge. Gewöhnung an die Ge länger. Aber jetzt nix zu meckern. Zwingen dich schon die Ellbogen weiter auszustellen.


----------



## rmaurer (21. Juni 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 505109 Mal abgesehen von der Farbe  , bist Du mit den Ergon Griffen zufrieden? Habe gesehen ,die fahren einige hier und ich werde mit diesen komischen Giant Dingern nicht warm.


die Giant Griffe gibt es in 2 verschiedenen Gummimischungen. Du hast wahrscheinlich die Weichen, die sind wirklich Mist. Die Ergon GE1 bin ich auch mal gefahren und konnte mit denen überhaupt "nicht warm werden"


----------



## duddi (21. Juni 2016)

Okay, dann gilt wohl einfach probieren. Meine Giant Griffe sind tatsächlich unglaublich weich und es löst sich permanent feiner Gummiabrieb, der am Handschuh kleben bleibt. Außerdem finde ich das Griffgefühl durch die vorhandenen Lamellen sehr unangenehm.


----------



## rmaurer (21. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte damals im Laden die weichen Giant Griffe direkt gegen die Harten von einem Glory getauscht, finde die ehrlich gesagt echt super und viel angenehmer (neutraler) als die GE1 die ich davor eine Saison gefahren bin.

So Komponenten die den Körper in eine gewisse "ergonomische Haltung" zwingen wollen (Sättel, Lenker, Griffe, Pedale...) haben schon ihren Platz aber nicht jeder kommt damit zurecht. Ich fühle mich mit einem neutralen Sattel und Griffen weitaus wohler als wenn da Stufen, Lamellen oder gar Flügel dran sind.


----------



## duddi (22. Juni 2016)

So... eben mal die GE1 geholt. Bin jetzt mal gespannt auf die erste Tour


----------



## xlacherx (22. Juni 2016)

Ich fahr die ge jetzt schon das zweite Jahr. Ich find die super. Man sollte aber durchaus mit der Position (Winkel) bisschen rum probieren, bis man die optimale Position gefunden hat


----------



## Ironass (23. Juni 2016)

Möchte nochmal eine Diskussion zum Thema Vorbaulänge und Sattelüberhöhung  (ja oder nein) anstoßen. Im speziellen eben für die Trance-Geo.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Juni 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Möchte nochmal eine Diskussion zum Thema Vorbaulänge und Sattelüberhöhung  (ja oder nein) anstoßen. Im speziellen eben für die Trance-Geo.


Vorbaulänge ist meines ersachtes geschmacksache, solange es unter 60mm bleibt  
Genauso wie die Sattelüberhöhung. Ich find es zum teil echt unangenehm, wenn der Sattel n gutes Stück höher ist als der Lenker... 
Ich bin da dann wohl eher so der Typ : Aufrecht sitzten und kurzer Vorbau. Aber das sollte glaub jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2016)

ich hab einen 45mm vorbau, sitze sehr aufrecht und habe 10-12cm sattelüberhöhung.die sattelhöhe ergibt sich bei mir einfach aus der Körpergröße von 1,92. man muss eben die stütze weit genug rausziehen um treten zu können. das steuerrohr wächst mit der rahmengröße zwar mit, aber (zum glück, siehe altes trance) nicht 1:1 mit dem sitzrohr. so viel aufspacern, dass ich sattel und lenker auf einer höhe habe, geht selbst bei ungekürztem gabelschaft nicht. ich hatte bis vor einigen monanten noch 30mm spacer drunter. dann 20mm. jetzt bin ich bei 5mm. ich pfeif auf die sattelüberhöhung. im trail wird die stütze eh versenkt. und durch das tiefe Cockpit, gepaart mit dem langen reach, hat man super druck auf dem VR und kann das bike sicher auch durch enge kurven drücken


----------



## xlacherx (24. Juni 2016)

Anderes Thema.. hat schon jemand ne "Stealth-Achse" das HR am Trance gefunden bzw in benutzung? also für das 142x12 Ausfallende


----------



## sharky (25. Juni 2016)

nö. aber seit ich an nwr pike gesehen habe was das für ein Mist ist ohne hebel dran wäre es mit das letzte was ich mir dran schrauben würde


----------



## xlacherx (25. Juni 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> nö. aber seit ich an nwr pike gesehen habe was das für ein Mist ist ohne hebel dran wäre es mit das letzte was ich mir dran schrauben würde


Warum hast du die von der pike?


----------



## Ironass (25. Juni 2016)

Soooo. Signatur  (Bikeaufbau) wieder aktuell.


----------



## sharky (26. Juni 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Warum hast du die von der pike?


hatte nicht die von ner sondern an ner pike dran. frag mich halt: was ist der vorteil. gewicht. ok. sonst? das handling mit inbus ist nervig!


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mein Trance am Samstag mal wieder n bisschen durch die Luft geworfen  das Rad macht nach zwei Jahren immer noch Laune. 
(Sry fürs schlechte Bild, ist n Screenshot aus nem slowmo Video)


----------



## duddi (27. Juni 2016)

Da die Gabel an meinem ZR Race leider defekt ist wurde das Trance mal völlig zweckentfremdet eingesetzt. Leider wollte dann auch noch mein Oberschenkel nicht


----------



## Ironass (27. Juni 2016)

Ey xlacherx. Poste mal den Link von dem ganzen Vid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (27. Juni 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 506606 Da die Gabel an meinem ZR Race leider defekt ist wurde das Trance mal völlig zweckentfremdet eingesetzt. Leider wollte dann auch noch mein Oberschenkel nicht


Was heißt zweckentfremdet? Für ein cc Rennen?


----------



## xlacherx (27. Juni 2016)

Auf Wunsch hier das ganze Video. 






Und hier noch ein zweites, wo mein Kumpel sein Rad rein gelegt hat - mit den Worten "damit man auch sieht wie lang es ist "  

Das erste Video war im übrigen auch der erste Versuch ;-) ich glaub der wollte eher nen Fail filmen


----------



## Ironass (27. Juni 2016)

Knackiger Freilauf.


----------



## xlacherx (27. Juni 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Knackiger Freilauf.


Ja der kommt da ganz gut zur Geltung  ich find den voll geil. Der der von den Roval Laufrädern


----------



## rmaurer (28. Juni 2016)

Trance 2017
jetzt mit 27.5+ boost Laufrädern!
Topmodel Advanced 0 kommt mit 1x12 und 140mm Pike





Geo mit etwas mehr reach, kürzere Kettenstreben, gleicher 67° Lenkwinkel


----------



## Ironass (28. Juni 2016)

Mist,  ich habe ein altes Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (28. Juni 2016)

Ich auch. Wenn ich mein 2015er Trance ansehe könnte ich kotzen!


----------



## xlacherx (28. Juni 2016)

So geil das aussieht, würde ich trotzdem dran rum basteln


----------



## big_scoop (28. Juni 2016)

alleine die Kassette die im Durchmesser grösser ist, als die 180er Scheibe vorn...


----------



## rmaurer (28. Juni 2016)

fahr eine 200er Scheibe vorn dann passt es wieder.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Juni 2016)

...


----------



## sharky (29. Juni 2016)

furchtbar...

- dass das +reifen sind sieht man IMHO nicht, da bauen meine 2.35 FA ja genau so fett 
- die 12x schaltung... das riesen ritzel... dann lieber mehr trainieren und 1x10 weiter fahren 
- boost... mal sehen, ob sich das am ende durchsetzt. dem +zeug prophezeie ich ein baldiges ende


----------



## Deleted 8566 (29. Juni 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass das Plus Reifen sind. 

Ich sehe das neue Trance auch eher als Rückschritt. Das aktuelle Modell gefällt mir jedenfalls besser. Es hat noch 440er Kettenstreben, was mir zb sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juni 2016)

Hauptsach der Vorbau ist immer noch (zu) lang und wahrscheinlich der Lenker immer noch schmal


----------



## Mo(n)arch (29. Juni 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Trance 2017
> jetzt mit 27.5+ boost Laufrädern!
> Topmodel Advanced 0 kommt mit 1x12 und 140mm Pike
> 
> ...



Gibt es schon weitere Infos? Zum Beispiel ob es noch ein Trance SX geben wird oder wie die anderen Modelle (Aluminium, ohne den +Käse) ausschauen?


----------



## rmaurer (29. Juni 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass das Plus Reifen sind.
> 
> Ich sehe das neue Trance auch eher als Rückschritt. Das aktuelle Modell gefällt mir jedenfalls besser. Es hat noch 440er Kettenstreben, was mir zb sehr wichtig ist.


hmm bei den Reifen bin ich mir auch nicht mehr so sicher, aber es schaut doch sehr nach 2.6er Nobby Nic aus? 

Angeblich wollte man ja das Plus Format für 2017 auf 2.6-2.8 abändern, also "semi plus"...

Bei den Kettenstreben geb ich dir Recht, mir sind die 440mm am alten Trance  auch lieber vor allem an steilen Anstiegen mit einem 10kg Rucksack hinten drauf aber viele Fahrer bevorzugen nunmal kürzere Kettenstreben ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (29. Juni 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hauptsach der Vorbau ist immer noch (zu) lang und wahrscheinlich der Lenker immer noch schmal


mhmmm könnt das ein 750er Lenker und ein 60er Vorbau sein?




das wäre mir persönlich noch immer zu schmal/lang aber schonmal besser als 730mm/70mm


----------



## xlacherx (29. Juni 2016)

Naja, mit dem Vorbau / Lenker seh ich das so wie mit Grippen, Pedalen und Sattel... Das sind immer Teile wo jeder seine Vorlieben hat. Da gibt es nicht das "Perfekt für jeden" 

Ich find das Trance von der optik her aber nicht verkehrt. Wobei das B+ m.M.n. nicht sein müsste... aber naja, Giant muss halt mit dem Markt mit gehn. Ich denk aber mal, dass es auch "Normale" Modele geben wird. 
Kaufen würde ich ein Trance aber eh nicht mehr... da bei mir nur noch der Rahmen original ist, würde kein Sinn machen mal n Komplett Bike zu kaufen (außer ich hätte jetzt echt bock auf B+) 
Wennn n neuer Rahmen, dann wird glaub eh was mit 160mm  

Aber nochmal zum 17er Trance... täuscht das, oder ist da auch die Wippe aus Carbon?


----------



## rmaurer (29. Juni 2016)

Wippe ist aus Carbon.

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich dass gerade in Foren die Vorbehalte gegenüber Neuerungen (boost, B+) am größten ist. Wenn die Entwicklung hier stattfinden würde dann hätten wir bis heute wahrscheinlich weder 1x11, Scheibenbremsen, Federgabeln oder gar 29" Laufräder.

Natürlich wird sich jemand der dem B+ Format wie scheinbar jeder Neuerung nichts abgewinnen kann auch durch eine Testfahrt nicht umstimmen lassen aber GottseiDank haben wir noch die normalen Durchschnittsfahrer die nicht jede Neuheit mit Leidenschaft bekämpfen und dem Produkt eine Chance geben.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (29. Juni 2016)

Laut mtbcult.it keine 27,5+ Bereifung:
http://www.mtbcult.it/tecnica/nuova-giant-trance-piu-bassa-e-piu-lunga-sempre-275/

Dafür aber ein metrischer Dämpfer:


----------



## rmaurer (29. Juni 2016)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Laut mtbcult.it keine 27,5+ Bereifung


Schade. Aber 2.6er passen sicher in den Rahmen, die passen ja sogar beim "alten" Trance (WTB Trailblazer/Breakout)


----------



## big_scoop (29. Juni 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Vorbau / Lenker seh ich das so wie mit Grippen, Pedalen und Sattel... Das sind immer Teile wo jeder seine Vorlieben hat. Da gibt es nicht das "Perfekt für jeden"



Und da es bei Giant leider keine Rahmenkits gibt, kaufe ich mir immer das günstigste Komplettrad und bastel die Parts nach meinem Belieben ran.


----------



## Ironass (29. Juni 2016)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe. Und die pinke Diebstahlsicherung bleibt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Juni 2016)

Gewicht Liv Intrigue 2 2016 in S mit alter 75mm Contact Switch:

13.85 kg 

LRS 2,1kg...


----------



## xlacherx (29. Juni 2016)

@Ironass 
Sag mal... du musst doch den linken Griff los lassen, damit du an den Remote deiner Reverb ran kommst oder nicht?! 
Ich hab den zwischen Griff und bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (29. Juni 2016)

Gut gesehen. Ich krieg den so rum nicht dazwischen. Wegen i-spec.


----------



## xlacherx (29. Juni 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Gut gesehen. Ich krieg den so rum nicht dazwischen. Wegen i-spec.


ah stimmt du fährst ja noch nen Umwerfer. Den hab ich ja verloren


----------



## sharky (1. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich dass gerade in Foren die Vorbehalte gegenüber Neuerungen (boost, B+) am größten ist. Wenn die Entwicklung hier stattfinden würde dann hätten wir bis heute wahrscheinlich weder 1x11, Scheibenbremsen, Federgabeln oder gar 29" Laufräder.
> 
> Natürlich wird sich jemand der dem B+ Format wie scheinbar jeder Neuerung nichts abgewinnen kann auch durch eine Testfahrt nicht umstimmen lassen aber GottseiDank haben wir noch die normalen Durchschnittsfahrer die nicht jede Neuheit mit Leidenschaft bekämpfen und dem Produkt eine Chance geben.


naja, chance geben... nehm mal bitte alle von dir aufgezählten "neuerungen" und den normalfahrer. da ist kaum was dabei, wovon otto normalfahrer wirklich viel hat. scheiben - ja. federgabeln - ja. aber dann hört es IMHO schon wieder auf. 1x11 überfordert die meisten fahrer weil die kraft nicht reicht bzw. die bandbreite zu gering ist. zu 29" sag ich jetzt mal lieber nix. außer, dass auf einmal reihenweise 650B bikes aus dem boden schießen, wo vor 2 jahren noch alles außer 29" unfahrbar war.und bei B+ ist es nicht anders. die nachteile, gewicht, trägheit, mehr kraftaufwand, die spürst du immer. die vorteile, besseres überrollen und traktion, nur auf wenigen streckenabschnitten. ja, für alle die neuerungen gibt es zielgruppen. aber das dumme ist, dass jeder sie, wenn es nach der industrie geht, aufgedrückt bekommt, ganz gleich, ob es sinn macht oder nicht. viele der neuerungen sind nur zum umsatzmachen erdacht und werden auch bald wieder verschwinden. ich prophezeihe mal, dass B+ verschwinden wird und auch 29" zu einen nischenprodukt im CC verkümmern wird


----------



## rmaurer (1. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> 1x11 überfordert die meisten fahrer weil die kraft nicht reicht bzw. die bandbreite zu gering ist.
> 
> bei B+ ist es nicht anders. die nachteile, gewicht, trägheit, mehr kraftaufwand, die spürst du immer. die vorteile, besseres überrollen und traktion, nur auf wenigen streckenabschnitten.
> 
> ich prophezeihe mal, dass B+ verschwinden wird und auch 29" zu einen nischenprodukt im CC verkümmern wird


Also wenn was die meisten Fahrer intellektuell überfordert dann ist dass die Bedienung des Ritzelrechners. Es wurde schon an zig tausenden Stellen geschrieben dass man bei 1x11 mit einem 28er Kettenblatt im Vergleich zu 2x10 nur die 2 höchsten Gänge verliert und KEINEN Berggang.

Ob die Vorteile von 1x11 den Verlust der 2 höchsten Gänge wettmachen muss natürlich jeder für sich selber abwiegen, aber das ewige Argument der fehlenden Bergübersetzung ist doch langsam absurd.







Und bei B+ wird die Diskussion doch vor allem leidenschaftlich von Leuten geführt die die neuen Laufräder noch kein einziges Mal gefahren sind. Es ist bereits jetzt abzusehen dass sich B+ in etwas optimierter/abgeschwächter Form als Standardlaufradgröße im Allmountain Segment etablieren wird während 29" zurück in die XC Nische wandert.

Die Unbeschwertheit mit der sich Laien heutzutage im Ladengeschäft ein 0815 Bike kaufen um damit subjektiv Fahrspaß zu haben wird für viele hier von negativen Gedanken über die böse umsatzgeile Industrie Getriebene ein für immer unerreichbares Erlebnis bleiben.


----------



## Frodijak (1. Juli 2016)

…


----------



## rmaurer (1. Juli 2016)

Mit einer 90er Trittfrequenz kannst du bei einer 28/10 Übersetzung noch immer 34kmh treten, wem das in der Ebene/bergab nicht reicht braucht eben 2x10. Über den Unsinn bergab bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten noch mitzutreten lässt sich streiten (Pedalaufsetzer, Balance) bzw. ob diese Möglichkeit wieder all die Nachteile von 2x10 wieder wert ist.

Ich denke Gwins kettenloser Sieg beim Downhill WC hat auch gezeigt dass man auch mit "unterrollen" sehr schnell sein kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (1. Juli 2016)

Habe ich das richtig gesehen?  Das neue Trance hat ne einteilige Wippe? Verwindungssteifer?


----------



## sharky (2. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Also wenn was die meisten Fahrer intellektuell überfordert dann ist dass die Bedienung des Ritzelrechners. Es wurde schon an zig tausenden Stellen geschrieben dass man bei 1x11 mit einem 28er Kettenblatt im Vergleich zu 2x10 nur die 2 höchsten Gänge verliert und KEINEN Berggang.
> 
> Ob die Vorteile von 1x11 den Verlust der 2 höchsten Gänge wettmachen muss natürlich jeder für sich selber abwiegen, aber das ewige Argument der fehlenden Bergübersetzung ist doch langsam absurd.


zum ritzelrechner sei aber bitte ergänzend erwähnt, dass der nur funktioniert, wenn man ein bike von 2x auf 1x umrüstet. ich habe mein 29er HT mit 32er KB ausgerüstet, als ich es auf 1x10 umgebaut hatte. passt und tut wie es soll. dem ritzelrechner folgend hab ich das 650B dann mit einem 34er KB ausgestattet. ritzelrechnerisch wäre das genau das richtige gewesen. mittlerweile bin ich bei einem 30er und zufrieden. das 26er hab ich beim umbau dann gleich auf ein 28er umgebaut, weil bergablastiger und weniger tretfreudig. funktioniert. der ritzelrechner hätte mir hier ein 34er empfohlen...  und deine aussage, dass man keinen berggang verliert, stimmt so nicht. eine für otto normalfahrer übliche 2x kurbel mit 24er KB und 36er ritzel hat eine 4,5% kleinere übersetzung als z.B. ein 30er KB mit 42er KB. und das ist schon ein gang. 

ich will auch keinen 2x antrieb mehr und mir reicht 11-36 mit den genannten KB bzw. am 26er hab ich ein 40er hope t-rex dran. ich fahr auch nicht mehr als 35km/h in der ebene. wenn, dann mitm rennrad. aber es gibt doch, da bin ich immer wieder erstaunt, leute, die ihr rad für den alpencross, nen marathon, die tour daheim und den täglichen weg zur arbeit nehmen. da ist 1x11 dann teils knapp bemessen. diese leute findest du hier eher weniger. viele hier haben je einsatzbereich ein rad und nicht ein rad für alle einsatzbereiche. aber diese leute stellen nun mal die masse der biker da. und auf die hat sich meine aussage letztlich bezogen



rmaurer schrieb:


> Und bei B+ wird die Diskussion doch vor allem leidenschaftlich von Leuten geführt die die neuen Laufräder noch kein einziges Mal gefahren sind. Es ist bereits jetzt abzusehen dass sich B+ in etwas optimierter/abgeschwächter Form als Standardlaufradgröße im Allmountain Segment etablieren wird während 29" zurück in die XC Nische wandert.


aha  jetzt kommen wir der sache näher. optimiert und abgeschwächt. heißt dann 2,8"? hier wird es noch ne findungsphase geben und ich bin gespannt, ob und wie lang die industrie das mitmachen will und kann. kaum ist 29" und 1x durch und 650B etabliert, kommt B+ und boost. am ende ist nix mehr miteinander kompatibel und die käufer verunsichert. also kaufen sie nix. die hersteller sollten sich schleunigst auf eine marschrichtung einigen, die sie die nächsten jahre auch konsequent durchziehen


----------



## rmaurer (2. Juli 2016)

Ohne jetzt allzu in mathematische Details weiter abzuschweifen, aber hier muss ich doch einiges richtig stellen:



sharky schrieb:


> und deine aussage, dass man keinen berggang verliert, stimmt so nicht.


Doch genau so wie ich es geschrieben habe stimmt es. Hier nochmal der Screenshot des Ritzelrechners (meine Markierungen waren wohl nicht eindeutig genug?)




Bei einer 1x11 10-42 Schaltung mit einem 28er Kettenblatt verliert man keinen Berggang da 28/42 = 24/36 = 0,6666
Das 28er Kettenblatt reicht noch immer für 34kmh mit einer 90er Tretkadenz.
Von einem 30er Kettenblatt war NIE die Rede!



sharky schrieb:


> eine für otto normalfahrer übliche 2x kurbel mit 24er KB und 36er ritzel hat eine 4,5% kleinere übersetzung als z.B. ein 30er KB mit 42er KB. und das ist schon ein gang.


Ein durchschnittlicher Gangsprung bei einer 10fach 11-36 Kassette ist 14% da die 9te Wurzel aus (36/11)=1.14
bei einer 10-42 Kassette wären es 15.4%

Mal abgesehen davon dass 24/36 tatsächlich 6.6% stärker untersetzt ist als 30/42 entsprächen selbst diese 6.6% Differenz unter der Annahme dass der letzte 36/32 Sprung einer 10fach Kassette 12.5% groß ist max. einem halben Gangsprung.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> aha  jetzt kommen wir der sache näher. optimiert und abgeschwächt. heißt dann 2,8"? hier wird es noch ne findungsphase geben und ich bin gespannt, ob und wie lang die industrie das mitmachen will und kann. kaum ist 29" und 1x durch und 650B etabliert, kommt B+ und boost. am ende ist nix mehr miteinander kompatibel und die käufer verunsichert. also kaufen sie nix. die hersteller sollten sich schleunigst auf eine marschrichtung einigen, die sie die nächsten jahre auch konsequent durchziehen


Ich kann diese ewige Schwarzmalerei der bösen Industrie die uns "Neuerungen aufdrückt" so nicht nachvollziehen. Du fährst doch selber 1x10/1x11, tust aber so wie wenn dich der technische Fortschritt in Geiselhaft genommen hätte?

Boost ist eine technische Notwendigkeit,  und es hat Jahre gebraucht 29er überhaupt zu etablieren, Gary Fisher hat praktisch seine Firma damit an die Wand gefahren während Andere (z.b Niner) rechtzeitig auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind.

Die wenigstens Käufer sind sich der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre bewusst und könnten daraus eine erhöhte "Unsicherheit" ableiten. Ich weiß hier im Forum halten sich manche für viel weiser und gescheiter als die deren Tagesjob das eigentlich ist aber Hand aufs Herz, du bist auch nur ein kleiner Konsument und kein Entscheidungsträger der Industrie, die einzige Entscheidung die du zu treffen hast ist wenn dann eine Kaufentscheidung, deine Meinung ist damit bestenfalls die Einzelmeinung eines Geeks die keinen wesentlichen Einfluss auf die gesamtwirtschaftliche Entwicklung hat.


----------



## Ironass (2. Juli 2016)

Aber die Masse der Käufer entscheidet dann was sich durchsetzt. Ob sinnvolle Neuerungen oder nicht.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Juli 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Aber die Masse der Käufer entscheidet dann was sich durchsetzt. Ob sinnvolle Neuerungen oder nicht.


Mir ist bisher keine "sinnlose Neuerung" bekannt die sich auch durchgesetzt hätte.

Wenn was die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat dann dass sich gerade sinnlose Neuerungen nicht durchsetzen egal wie groß die dahinter stehende Marktmacht ist (Shimano Dualcontrol) bzw. wenn der Aufwand nicht dem Nutzen gegenübersteht (Giant Overdrive2)


----------



## sharky (3. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Mir ist bisher keine "sinnlose Neuerung" bekannt die sich auch durchgesetzt hätte.


29er?  

650B. um mal ein reales beispiel zu nennen. neulich mein 26" und das 650B mit VR an VR fotografiert. beide 25mm MW, 2,35 HD. größenunterschied: vernachlässigbar bzw. nur beim genauen hinsehen sichtbar. komm mir bitte keiner mit traktion und überrollverhalten...

650B ist ein gutes beispuel für eine, ich nenne es mal nicht sinnlose, aber keinen merklichen mehrwert bringende neuerung!


----------



## rmaurer (3. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> 29er?
> 
> 650B. um mal ein reales beispiel zu nennen. neulich mein 26" und das 650B mit VR an VR fotografiert. beide 25mm MW, 2,35 HD. größenunterschied: vernachlässigbar bzw. nur beim genauen hinsehen sichtbar. komm mir bitte keiner mit traktion und überrollverhalten...
> 
> 650B ist ein gutes beispuel für eine, ich nenne es mal nicht sinnlose, aber keinen merklichen mehrwert bringende neuerung!


Ich finde es erstmal erstaunlich dass du Alles was du so verteufelst und als "sinnlos/ohne Mehrwert" dastellst selber fährst (29er, 650b, 1x10/1x11)

29er sind ein wesentliches Marktsegment und aus dem XC Bereich nicht mehr wegzudenken. Hier von einer sinnlosen Neuerung zu sprechen, die du zudem selber fährst (hallo??) halte ich für etwas weltfremd wenn zig Tausende offensichtlich anderer Meinung sind.

Und 650b wurde ausnahmsweise NICHT von der Industrie sondern von den Usern 2008 (wieder-)geboren, die Anfänge dazu kann man im mtbr forum nachlesen. Der signifikante Vorteil von 650b liegt in der erhöhten Tretlagerabsenkung, pos. Veränderungen bei Rollwiderstand und Reifenaufstandsfläche sind in der Praxis eher vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Bowl (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich wollte jetzt mein Hinterrad umbauen. Mein neuer LRS hat eine 12mm Achse und 135mm Breite. Das alte Laufrad hat ja 5mm Achse und 135mm Breite. Hatte mir das aber alles einfacher vorgestellt. Es passt einfach nicht. Wenn ich die Kappen der 5mm Achse am Rahmen abnehmen sehe ich da gar kein Gewinde? Also kann ich da gar keine 12mm Steckachse verbauen oder?


----------



## Bowl (4. Juli 2016)

Solle ich den neuen LRS von DT-Swiss lieber auf 5mm umbauen? 
https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Umrustkits
https://www.dtswiss.com/Accessoires/Rotor-Kits-MTB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (4. Juli 2016)

Oder dieses Umrüstkit? 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/DT-Swiss/Umruestkit-X12-Standard-fuer-DT-Swiss-Naben-p23628/


----------



## rmaurer (4. Juli 2016)

anstatt den Laufradsatz nach Schnellspanner umzurüsten würde ich beim Trance Rahmen die Ausfallenden auf Steckachse umbauen, so ist es zumindest gedacht:

https://www.google.at/search?q=giant+trance+steckachse


----------



## Bowl (4. Juli 2016)

Okay,
das Kit kann man wohl beim Giant-Händler bestellen. Bin mir jetzt nur unsicher ob das neue Hinterrad 12x 135mm hat oder 12x 142mm.


----------



## rmaurer (4. Juli 2016)

Bowl schrieb:


> Okay,
> das Kit kann man wohl beim Giant-Händler bestellen. Bin mir jetzt nur unsicher ob das neue Hinterrad 12x 135mm hat oder 12x 142mm.


zu 99% hat es 12x142mm aber wie wärs mit abmessen???


----------



## Bowl (4. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> zu 99% hat es 12x142mm aber wie wärs mit abmessen???


Danke hast mir sehr geholfen Bin da einfach etwas planlos...


----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2016)

ich hab noch ein 12x142 umbaukit daheim liegen. du bräuchtest dann nur die achse. meld dich mal, ich hab das ding übrig und brauch es nicht


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

Vergangenes Wochenende war ich im Engadin (Schweiz) . Genau genommen in Pontresina. Unterwegs war ich natürlich mit meinem Trance. Die dünne Luft auf fast 3000 Meter macht einem aber ganz schön zu schaffen. Wenn ich mal wieder so nen Ausflug machen werde, bau ich aber vorn glaub ein 28er statt dem 30er KB  ein. Es ging zwar, war bei den Langen anstiegen Teilweiße schon ne Quälerei. Kann aber auch an den Leuten gelegen haben, die mich gebremst haben  

Die Tails in der Gegend sind der Hammer! Angefangen von Flow-Trails in St. Moritz, Natur-Trails von Flowig (Sandig / Wurzlig / Steinig) bishin zu richt gut verblockten und Steinigen Trails. 
Der Flowtrail, welcher mir aber mit abstand am besten gefallen hat war der in Livinio. (gut 20-30min Abfahrt von ca. 2750hm )

Das Trance hat alles super mit gemacht (bis auf ein Kettenriss am zweiten Tag - der war aber mittels Kettenschloss schnell behoben) 
Meine Umgebaute Pike ist echt ne Wucht. Selbst steinige / ruppige high-speed Pasagen auf den Trails hat sie dermaßen gut weg gesteckt, dass ich keinerlei schmerzen und sonstige in den Händen habe. 

Nach so vielen Worten gibts noch n Bild von dem Wochenden (Dropen ging da leider nicht, da man nur 1m Anlauf hatte  )


----------



## Ironass (4. Juli 2016)

Pike umgebaut?


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Pike umgebaut?



Jop. Hab sie bei Fast-Suspension tunen lassen ( 3-Way-Factor-Kit) 
Die Dämpfung hat mit der Charger gar nix mehr am Hut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (4. Juli 2016)

Das grosse Ding mit Einbau 299?


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Das grosse Ding mit Einbau 299?


Ich hab es nur einbauen lassen. 
Dann kostet es 229€


----------



## Ironass (4. Juli 2016)

Gib mal mehr Infos. Einstellbarkeit, Fahrbetrieb usw.


----------



## sharky (4. Juli 2016)

stolzer preis. was bekommt man an funktionalem Mehrwert? so schlecht ist die charger ja nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hab es grad Ironass via PN geschickt, da ich den Thread hier nich zumüllen wollte.
Das  3-Way Factory Kit ist der "größe" Umbau von Fast Suspension für die Pike.
Dabei wird die Charger Dämpfung komplett überarbeitet.
Man hat danach oben einen separaten High- und Lowspeed Einsteller, unten Bleibt die Zugstufen. Überarbeitet wird aber beides (Zug- und Druckstufe ) .
Den Einsteller mit den 3 Positionen gibt es nach dem Umbau nicht mehr. (Verwendet hab ich den eh nie, und jetzt erstrecht noch weniger)
Das Shimpstack wird auf das Fahrergewicht (muss man bei der Bestellung angeben) angepasst.
Am Wochende hatte ich so ziehmlich alles. Schnell Flowtrails mit Anliegern, Sprünge, schnelle Wurzel und Steinfelder und "Stolperbiken".
Die Gabel war da nie bockig oder sowas in der Art. Man kann sicher darüber streiten ob man das braucht oder nicht. Klar ist die Pike ab Werk schon eine top Gabel - aber das macht sie noch ein gutes Stück besser.

Ich wollte es einfach mal testen (allein schon, weil viele im Gravity Bereich die Fast Umbauten sehr loben) und wurde keinen falls enttäuscht. 

Edit: Das Kit habe ich oben verlinkt. Gibt auch einen günstigeres Kit. 
299€ kostet der Einbau inkl. Service. Ohne sind 229€


----------



## Ironass (4. Juli 2016)

Schön mit pinkem Einsteller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hab es grad Ironass via PN geschickt, da ich den Thread hier nich zumüllen wollte.
> Das  3-Way Factory Kit ist der "größe" Umbau von Fast Suspension für die Pike.
> Dabei wird die Charger Dämpfung komplett überarbeitet.
> Man hat danach oben einen separaten High- und Lowspeed Einsteller, unten Bleibt die Zugstufen. Überarbeitet wird aber beides (Zug- und Druckstufe ) .
> ...





Ironass schrieb:


> Schön mit pinkem Einsteller?



Der is normal dran, ich hab aber explizit nen schwarzen bestellt ;-)

Sieht dann so aus


----------



## Ironass (4. Juli 2016)

Sieht gut aus.  Das Handbuch auch verständlich?


----------



## xlacherx (4. Juli 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus.  Das Handbuch auch verständlich?


jop. Diese  diese hier 

Ist sehr verständlich und einfach geschrieben.


----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2016)

Endlich mit ner reverb stealth. Die gab's von meiner besseren Hälfte zum Geburtstag 
Selber hab ich dann noch n paar Kleinteile gekauft 
(oneup Shark 50t Ritzel für die Kasette, Sattel Klemme und spacer von Trickstuff in blau)


----------



## rmaurer (6. Juli 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Endlich mit ner reverb stealth. Die gab's von meiner besseren Hälfte zum Geburtstag
> Selber hab ich dann noch n paar Kleinteile gekauft
> (oneup Shark 50t Ritzel für die Kasette, Sattel Klemme und spacer von Trickstuff in blau)


Berichte mal wie die 11-50 so läuft.
Jetzt wo das Rad so perfekt verbastelt ist gibt's langsam nix mehr dran zu machen - Zeit für was neues?


----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Berichte mal wie die 11-50 so läuft.
> Jetzt wo das Rad so perfekt verbastelt ist gibt's langsam nix mehr dran zu machen - Zeit für was neues?


Werde ich machen, nachdem die erste richtige Ausfahrt damit überstanden ist. 
Schalten tut es schonmal ganz gut. 
Es fliegt halt das 17 & 19 Ritzel raus, dafür kommt das 50er einer 18er rein. 

Was heist da perfekt verbastelt  es ist nur etwas optimiert ;-) Wenn dann gibt es irgend wann mal nen neuen Rahmen. Aktuell würde mir da was von Santa gefallen. Aber das Trance läuft echt gut.


----------



## Permafrost (6. Juli 2016)

... Der unterrohrschutz...
Ich Dreh noch ab.
Den ersten beim giant Händler geordert:

ich: Fürs Trance nen unterrohrschutz bitte. 
Händler: bestell ich.

Der besagte Schutz kommt. Allerdings fürs reign, da passt das Loch net für die Züge.
Also hier die Teilenummer gesucht und damit zu Händler.
Ich: da, des is die Nummer für den Schutz fürs Trance, bestell ma. 

Händler: alles klar.

Heute der Anruf dass er da ist.
Ich hin und des Teil abgeholt. Daheim halt ich den Schutz ans Rad und siehe da: passt nicht richtig von der Breite und Wölbung her.
Teilenummer abgeschaut: das is der Schutz fürs Glory (steht sogar auf der Innenseite drauf)....

Falls jemand einen übrig hat HIEEEEEER ICH NEHM IHN


----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2016)

Permafrost schrieb:


> ... Der unterrohrschutz...
> Ich Dreh noch ab.
> Den ersten beim giant Händler geordert:
> 
> ...



 also entweder ist dein Händler nicht in der Lage die richtigen Teile zu bestellen oder Giant schickt das raus, auf das sie Grad Lust haben


----------



## rmaurer (6. Juli 2016)

Die TeileNr aus dem "Trance Service thread" ist sicher richtig, habe selber damit bestellt!

P.S. Hatte ähnlich ärgerliche Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit. Das ging dann soweit dass ich beim Distributor anrufen musste und kontrollieren ob der Händler auch tatsächlich bestellt hat. Vielen Händlern ist sowas lästig bzw. sie sind auf so Individualbestellungen "exzentrischer Kunden" einfach nicht eingerichtet. Die Abläufe sind teilweise dermassen ineffizient gestaltet dass der Gewinn für den Händler fast nicht in Relation zum Aufwand steht. Natürlich macht man Etwas woran man nix verdient erst spät oder gar nicht.

Ich bestell seitdem nur mehr bei bike-components/HiBike, zusammengerechnet sind das mittlerweile zig tausende Euros aber die haben in all den Jahren auch noch nie (!) eine Bestellung "versemmelt"


----------



## sharky (6. Juli 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> also entweder ist dein Händler nicht in der Lage die richtigen Teile zu bestellen oder Giant schickt das raus, auf das sie Grad Lust haben


den eindruck habe ich momentan auch. mein X12 set für das 2016er trance war dann doch das vom 2014er... zum glück hat mir der  dann seines gegeben. denn scheinbar war bei giant dann nix mehr auf lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (6. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> den eindruck habe ich momentan auch. mein X12 set für das 2016er trance war dann doch das vom 2014er... zum glück hat mir der  dann seines gegeben. denn scheinbar war bei giant dann nix mehr auf lager


Hast du das 16er Kit schon verbaut? Geht das Problemlos am 14er?


----------



## sharky (7. Juli 2016)

kann ich dir nicht sagen. ich hab das 16er kit am 16er rahmen 
aber rein optisch würde ich sagen, es geht. da ist "nur" hinten ne nase mit ner schraube. kombinieren kann man die beiden kit schwer bzw. nur unter weglassen der zus. schraube, die das viel monierte wegklappen des schaltauges beim radausbau verhindert. aber die rahmenaufnahme sieht identisch aus


----------



## Permafrost (10. Juli 2016)

Sooo Freunde, Thema unterrohrschutz 


ist erledigt!
Hab den vom Glory n bisschen zugeschnitten (nur den überstehenden Rand um die klebefläche)

Jetz brauch ich nur noch n bisschen Folie für hinter den Schutz wo die Züge rauskommen dass da unter alles hübsch bleibt


----------



## Ironass (10. Juli 2016)

Iihhhh. Das Rad ist sauber.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Juli 2016)

Der unterrohr Schutz würde bei mir auch nichts mehr retten  wenn das Ding mal so bewegt wird wie es soll, bleiben Kratzer nicht aus ;-)


----------



## Permafrost (10. Juli 2016)

Weis ich, aber ich bin da a weng pingelig
Was geschützt werden kann wird abgeklebt...

Mei Frau zeigt mir auch immer nen Vogel und sagt "das is nen bike, da gehören Kratzer und Steinschläge dazu"


----------



## mango3 (11. Juli 2016)

Wie bekommt man ein Bike denn in unter einer halben Stunde sooo sauber? Hochdruckreiniger, oder was?


----------



## Ironass (11. Juli 2016)

Bin jetzt für drei Wochen im Sauerland. Willingen und Winterberg. Yiihhhaaaa


----------



## Ironass (11. Juli 2016)

Brilon Trailground. 300 Meter vom Campingplatz wech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (11. Juli 2016)

nachdem jetzt Leute hier schon schreiben auf welchem Campingplatz sie wohnen können wir den Thread langsam schließen?


----------



## Ironass (11. Juli 2016)

Sorry.


----------



## xlacherx (13. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Berichte mal wie die 11-50 so läuft.
> Jetzt wo das Rad so perfekt verbastelt ist gibt's langsam nix mehr dran zu machen - Zeit für was neues?



Ich sollte ja mal berichten wie das 11-50 so läuft. 
Anfangs was die Schaltperformance nicht so der Hit. Hab ich den Abstand vom oberen Schaltröllchen optimal auf das 50er Blatt eingestellt, das es auf dem 11er am Schaltwerk geschliffen...also hab ich ewig hin und her probiert. Ohne Erfolg. Am Ende war es mir zu doof und ich hab ne neue Kette drauf gemacht  War eh nötig, da mit meine "alte" in der Schweiz gerissen ist und mittels Schloss geflickt war. 
Die neue hab ich natürlich länger gelassen -da die alte auf 11-42 abgelängt war. 
Mit der neuen (langen) schaltet es jetzt total unauffällig und sauber

Heute vormittag bin ich dann meine Hometrail Runde gefahren. Das ging mit 11-42 (30er KB bei 650B) auch schon ganz gut, ist jetzt an den Steilen anstiegen ab doch deutlich angenehmer. 

Aufgebaut ist die Kasette jetzt:  11-13-15-18-21-24-28-32-37-42-50Z (17-19 wurde ausgebaut und dafür 18 und das 50er eingebaut) 

Klar sind 123€ nicht grad wenig, aber ich find den Gangsprung von 42 auf 50 nicht so krass wie das von Shimano angebotene 37-46 (bei der 2017er XT Kasette) 

1x12 wäre hierfür die schönste Lösung, auf Sram will ich aber nicht umbauen und es ist mir aktuell doch etwas zu teuer. 

Alles in allem bin ich mit dem "Tuning" wirklich zufrieden.


----------



## duddi (17. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, brauche mal Rat. Seit einer Schlammschlacht letzte Woche knarzt mein Trance erbärmlich und ich hab langsam keine Idee was es sein könnte. Das knarzen/knacken kommt nur unter größerer Last zum Vorschein. Stärker im Wiegetritt. Ich habe bereits alle Lager  der Schwinge nachgezogen und vorher gesäubert und gefettet. Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr gereinigt und mit neuem Fett montiert und Steuersatz gereinigt und gefettet. Habe leider kein Tretlagerwerkzeug daher ist das noch drin. Das Tretlager läuft augenscheinlich geschmeidig und hat kein fühlbares Seitenspiel. Hat jemand noch eine Idee?


----------



## Ironass (17. Juli 2016)

Irgendwie hat meine Bremse vorne angefangen zu rubbeln. Beläge sind noch gut. 
Zee mit Sinter / Scheibe 203 XT normal (kein ice).
Merke ich besonders bei zügiger Asphaltabfahrt. 
Fehlerquelle?


----------



## xlacherx (17. Juli 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, brauche mal Rat. Seit einer Schlammschlacht letzte Woche knarzt mein Trance erbärmlich und ich hab langsam keine Idee was es sein könnte. Das knarzen/knacken kommt nur unter größerer Last zum Vorschein. Stärker im Wiegetritt. Ich habe bereits alle Lager  der Schwinge nachgezogen und vorher gesäubert und gefettet. Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr gereinigt und mit neuem Fett montiert und Steuersatz gereinigt und gefettet. Habe leider kein Tretlagerwerkzeug daher ist das noch drin. Das Tretlager läuft augenscheinlich geschmeidig und hat kein fühlbares Seitenspiel. Hat jemand noch eine Idee?



Bei mir hat letztens der Steuersatz geknackt. Genauso könnten es bei dir die Pedale oder Dreck um Antrieb sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (17. Juli 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat meine Bremse vorne angefangen zu rubbeln. Beläge sind noch gut.
> Zee mit Sinter / Scheibe 203 XT normal (kein ice).
> Merke ich besonders bei zügiger Asphaltabfahrt.
> Fehlerquelle?


Wenns durch fahren nicht besser wird, würde ich die scheinbe mal reinigen (Aceton) und die Beläge eventuell leicht abschleifen und danach neu ein bremsen


----------



## Lutsch (17. Juli 2016)

Das Rubbeln hatte ich bei der 203 XT Scheibe auch, ebenfalls Sinterbeläge. Habe es nie weg bekommen, allerdings auch keine anderen Beläge probiert. Habe die Scheibe gegen eine nicht Shimano gewechselt, derzeit ist es besser/weg. Langzeiterfahrung habe ich aber noch nicht. Allgemein ist das Rubbeln bei der Scheibe aber nicht unbekannt.


----------



## Lutsch (17. Juli 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, brauche mal Rat. Seit einer Schlammschlacht letzte Woche knarzt mein Trance erbärmlich und ich hab langsam keine Idee was es sein könnte. Das knarzen/knacken kommt nur unter größerer Last zum Vorschein. Stärker im Wiegetritt. Ich habe bereits alle Lager  der Schwinge nachgezogen und vorher gesäubert und gefettet. Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr gereinigt und mit neuem Fett montiert und Steuersatz gereinigt und gefettet. Habe leider kein Tretlagerwerkzeug daher ist das noch drin. Das Tretlager läuft augenscheinlich geschmeidig und hat kein fühlbares Seitenspiel. Hat jemand noch eine Idee?



Reinige mal die Ausfallenden am Rahmen (+ Nabe). Das hat bei mir ein Knacken beseitigt, welches ich nur unter Last hatte.


----------



## duddi (17. Juli 2016)

Ausfallenden, Nabe und Achsen hab ich inzwischen auch gereinigt. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich das Geräusch im Stand reproduzieren kann wenn ich das Pedal (egal welche Seite) leicht schräg kräftig nach unten drücke. Werde mir wohl doch mal einen Sternschlüssel besorgen und die Kurbel abnehmen. Vielleicht steckt da ja noch was zwischen?


----------



## duddi (17. Juli 2016)

So... gefunden, es war das Schaltwerk.


----------



## xlacherx (17. Juli 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> So... gefunden, es war das Schaltwerk.


was gemacht? Schaltwerk demontiert und neu hingeschraubt oder wars einfach lose?


----------



## Tenderoni (18. Juli 2016)

Die neuen Modelle:
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/global/showcase/trance
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/global/showcase/trance-advanced


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2016)

wuuuaahaaaaa.... die neue wippe ist schon hübsch hässlich 

ansonsten würde ich es mal als normale Evolution und nicht unbedingt als innvoation oder gar Revolution bezeichnen. wegen den "neuen" Features auf das neue Modell umzusteigen, wenn man schon eines hat, wäre glaub ich recht übertrieben. in der Praxis wird man von den ganzen "Neuerungen" mit Sicherheit kaum was merken


----------



## xlacherx (18. Juli 2016)

jop da muss ich @sharky recht geben 
Die Wippe wirkt ganz schön wuchtig... und ja der rest... wird nicht viel besser sein als das "erste" Trance.
Wenn man noch keins hat, kann mans kaufen - ich werds nicht tun ;-)
Immerhin gibts jetzt n Rahmenkit - welches aber wahrscheinlich dezent teuer sein wird...

Edit:

täuscht das, oder sieht der Hinterbau fast so aus wie der vom Reign? Also mit diesem Steg der asymetrisch ist.


----------



## Ironass (18. Juli 2016)

Aber die Werbung sagt doch, dass das Bike jetzt alles / alles besser kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (18. Juli 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann nun kürzere Kettenstreben und längeres Oberrohr? Mehr Enduro? Gräbt das nicht dem Reign bissel das Wasser ab?


----------



## duddi (18. Juli 2016)

Habe das Schaltwerk demontiert, gesäubert und wieder montiert. Lose wars nicht.


----------



## korben (18. Juli 2016)

Hab ein Advanced von 2014. Umsteigen auf das neue Modell lohnt sich für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht, ein Pike und eine Reverb dran, und alles ist gut für mich....


----------



## Ironass (18. Juli 2016)

Bis auf das ich noch mit Vorbaulänge und Lenkerrise experimentiere bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## sharky (18. Juli 2016)

noch längeres oberrohr... ich bin ja schon ein sitzriese und hab nur einen 45mm vorbau. noch länger wäre dann vollends streckbank. scheint wohl gedacht zu sein, senkrecht bergab zu fahren ohne überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen. wie sich das wohl bergauf fährt?


----------



## xlacherx (19. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> noch längeres oberrohr... ich bin ja schon ein sitzriese und hab nur einen 45mm vorbau. noch länger wäre dann vollends streckbank. scheint wohl gedacht zu sein, senkrecht bergab zu fahren ohne überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen. wie sich das wohl bergauf fährt?


Längeres oberrohr - streckbank . Joa das stimmt. Aber warum sollte man deswegen senkrecht bergab fahren können ohne überschlagsgefühle? 
Also wenn ich gestreckter sitze, fühle ich mich Berg ab nicht sonderlich sicher.

Achja ich hab mir heute auch mal die 2016er anfallenden bestellt. Mal schauen wann die kommen


----------



## sharky (20. Juli 2016)

wenn das OR noch länger ist, dann fährst du logischer weise einen noch kürzeren vorbau. bis es halt mal niimmer kürzer ist. dadurch sitzt mal eben maximal im bike und hat weniger überschlagsgefühle. während man beim trance bis 2016 noch nen 60-70mm vorbau fahren kann, ohne zu extrem gestreckt zu sitzen, würde das beim 2017er wohl ziemlich langgestreckt werden...


----------



## rmaurer (20. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> noch längeres oberrohr... ich bin ja schon ein sitzriese und hab nur einen 45mm vorbau. noch länger wäre dann vollends streckbank. scheint wohl gedacht zu sein, senkrecht bergab zu fahren ohne überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen. wie sich das wohl bergauf fährt?



Kann diese Logik nicht ganz nachvollziehen, gerade dir als Sitzriese (langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine) kommt der neue Rahmen doch sehr entgegen.

Der längere Reach ermöglicht dir jetzt eine Rahmengröße kleiner zu nehmen die besser zu deiner kürzeren Schrittlänge passt, du hast mehr Überstandshöhe und durch den Trunnion Mount kommt die Wippe zudem 15mm tiefer, damit erhöht sich auch die max. Einstecktiefe für absenkbare Sattelsützen, bisher eher ein "Flaschenhals" beim S/M Rahmen. So werden auch 170mm Stützen auf den kleineren Rahmen langsam realistisch.


----------



## dual-mdc (20. Juli 2016)

Hey Leute,
wie ist jetzt eigentlich eure Langzeit erfahrung mit dem Dämpfer Tuning*(200x57mm)*
Habe heute auch einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub Montiert, und mein erster Eindruck ist sehr positiv.
Der Dämpfer ist erst mal nur eine Leihgabe zum Testen. 
Ich hatte immer davon gelesen das es mit 2-Fach nicht möglich ist. Wie ich festgestellt habe, funzt es doch mit zwei Kettenblättern und Umwerfer.
Der Dämpfer ist aus einem 2015er Reign. Das Tuning passt auch sehr gut. der Federweg wird gut genutzt, und wenn man mal soooo richtig derbe in die flache Springt, geht der Dämpfer auch nicht so HART auf block wie der Orginale Fox Dämpfer.
Kurz: Es Fühlt sich eher wie mein Vivid Coil im Glory an. 
Das ist jetzt mein erster eindruck, von ein paar lokalen abfahrten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenderoni (22. Juli 2016)

http://flowmountainbike.com/post-all/giant-and-liv-2017-range-highlights/


----------



## simonelli76 (23. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe dieses Trance und zum Dämpfer mal eine Frage.
Sind die Einbaumaße 200 x 51?
Am Bike verbaut ist ein RS Monarch RT mit 2 Modi: Offen und Pedal. 
Allerdings erfühle ich so gut wie keinen Unterschied, ist das normal?
Falls es irgendwelche Einstellungen gibt, die ich nicht kenne, wäre ich für einen Tipp sehr dankbar.
Ansonsten spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, einen anderen Dämpfer einzubauen, daher auch die Frage wg. Einbaumaßen.
Was für einen Dämpfer könnt Ihr denn empfehlen, eher RS, zum Beispiel Monarch mit 3 Modi oder vielleicht einen Fox Kashima,
der würde halt auch gut farblich passen.

Ich bedanke mich vorab für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen.

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## xlacherx (23. Juli 2016)

Das einbaumaß kannst du normal an deinem Dämpfer ablesen bzw auch abmessen. 
Im Normalfall ist aber einer in 200*51mm verbaut. Ich fahre mittlerweile einen Monarch Plus Debonair RC3 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Den sollte es auch blad wieder sehr günstig geben, wenn die 2017er Modell auf dem Markt kommen.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (23. Juli 2016)

Alle Modelle des Trance und weitere Infos zu Anthem, Trance und co.:
http://flowmountainbike.com/post-all/giant-and-liv-2017-range-highlights/






Die neue Alu Transe kommt sehr stimmig ausgestattet. Mit neuen Carbon Laufrädern aus dem Hause Giant.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (24. Juli 2016)

Absolut top! Mir gefallen die neuen Trance echt gut


----------



## Pleitegeier (25. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand verraten wie breit das Tretlager beim 2016er Trance ist? Außerdem interessiert mich noch der Durchmesser des Sitzrohrs.

Ich habe leider noch keine Möglichkeit selbst zu messen, möchte aber schon mal ein paar Teile bestellen.

Danke euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (25. Juli 2016)

Giant - Homepage 
Denke wie beim 15er
30,9 Stütze
Sm-BB71 / BB92 Lager


----------



## sharky (25. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Kann diese Logik nicht ganz nachvollziehen, gerade dir als Sitzriese (langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine) kommt der neue Rahmen doch sehr entgegen..


grundsätzlich ja. aber ich merk beim 2014-2016 Trance schon, dass da das Maximum des für mich erträglichen erreicht ist. von der Logik her hast du natürlich recht. aber auch Sitzriesen haben nicht unbegrenzt lange Oberkörper 

auf dem oben verlinkten bild sieht die wippe noch scheußlicher aus


----------



## Pleitegeier (26. Juli 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Giant - Homepage
> Denke wie beim 15er
> 30,9 Stütze
> Sm-BB71 / BB92 Lager


Danke Dir. Hatte bisher noch nix mit Pressfit an der Mütze. Mit Spacern uns so macht man da offensichtlich nichts mehr


----------



## biker-wug (26. Juli 2016)

Gibt es schon einen Preis für das 2017er RahmenSet?


----------



## Canyon-Freak (26. Juli 2016)

Würde mich wundern, wenn es dieses Jahr ein RahmenSet für den deutschen Markt geben würde. Bisher gab es in Deutschland keine RahmenSets von Giant. 
Oder hat da jemand eine andere Info?


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2016)

wozu ein Rahmenset wenn dieses dann gerade mal 20% günstiger ist als ein bereits komplett aufgebautes Rad?

Und wenn ich mir schon ein Giant kaufe dann will ich ein Rad von der Stange. Giant weiß schon was gut für mich ist.


----------



## sharky (27. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> wozu ein Rahmenset wenn dieses dann gerade mal 20% günstiger ist als ein bereits komplett aufgebautes Rad?


ganz so gering dürfte der unterschied nicht ausfallen. sind eher 40%. manche händler bieten ja mal ein rahmenset an. so war es bei meinem TCX. aber wenn man die komponenten vom komplettrad verkauft, kommt man deutlich billiger weg. 



rmaurer schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir schon ein Giant kaufe dann will ich ein Rad von der Stange. Giant weiß schon was gut für mich ist.


ich nehme an, ich lese die ironie hier richtig raus?


----------



## Blackspire (28. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Und wenn ich mir schon ein Giant kaufe dann will ich ein Rad von der Stange. Giant weiß schon was gut für mich ist.



Dein Ernst? Ich hoffe nicht haha


----------



## rmaurer (28. Juli 2016)

Blackspire schrieb:


> Dein Ernst? Ich hoffe nicht haha


doch das hab ich schon so gemeint.

Für einen (unvernünftig teuren) custom Aufbau als "Liebhaberprojekt" würde ich einen Santa Cruz Rahmen hernehmen aber doch sicher kein Giant.


----------



## rmaurer (28. Juli 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ganz so gering dürfte der unterschied nicht ausfallen. sind eher 40%. manche händler bieten ja mal ein rahmenset an. so war es bei meinem TCX. aber wenn man die komponenten vom komplettrad verkauft, kommt man deutlich billiger weg.



Also beim Trance ist es sogar noch wesentlich geringer, da kostet das Frameset 1499€, man spart also ca. 14% gegenüber dem Komplettbike Trance 4. Die Ausstattung ist hier natürlich sehr günstig aber "unfahrbar" ist das nicht.

Beim Reign Advanced schaut die Sache schon anders aus, da kostet das Frameset mit 3000€ 36% weniger als das Reign Advanced 1 (4700€). Es sollte aber auch hier jeden klar sein dass man für die 1700€ Differenz niemals die gehobene Austattung des Komplettbikes bekommt.

Finanzielle Überlegungen sprechen also ganz klar gegen ein Frameset und wenn Vernunft und Geld für ein Aufbauprojekt eh schon keine Rolle mehr spielen wieso sollte man sich ausgerechnet mit einem wenig prestigeträchtigen Giant Rahmen zufrieden geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (28. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Also beim Trance ist es sogar noch wesentlich geringer, da kostet das Frameset 1499€, man spart also ca. 14% gegenüber dem Komplettbike Trance 4. Die Ausstattung ist hier natürlich sehr günstig aber "unfahrbar" ist das nicht.
> 
> Beim Reign Advanced schaut die Sache schon anders aus, da kostet das Frameset mit 3000€ 36% weniger als das Reign Advanced 1 (4700€). Es sollte aber auch hier jeden klar sein dass man für die 1700€ Differenz niemals die gehobene Austattung des Komplettbikes bekommt.
> 
> Finanzielle Überlegungen sprechen also ganz klar gegen ein Frameset und wenn Vernunft und Geld für ein Aufbauprojekt eh schon keine Rolle mehr spielen wieso sollte man sich ausgerechnet mit einem wenig prestigeträchtigen Giant Rahmen zufrieden geben?



Zumal Du das Trance 4 mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick vermutlich irgendwo 20% unter der UVP bekommen wirst.


----------



## sharky (29. Juli 2016)

ihr vergesst aber, dass beim trance 4 auch ein sehr einfacher dämpfer verbaut ist und man nochmal 200€ für nen besseren rechnen muss...


----------



## rmaurer (29. Juli 2016)

Das ändert aber nichts daran dass du für die 250€ Aufpreis ein komplett fahrfertiges Bike bekommst.

So schlecht kann der Dämpfer doch auch wieder nicht sein dass er sofort und unbedingt getauscht werden muss und wer das als unabdingbar sieht nimmt halt gleich das Trance 3...


----------



## big_scoop (30. Juli 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Für einen (unvernünftig teuren) custom Aufbau als "Liebhaberprojekt" würde ich einen Santa Cruz Rahmen hernehmen aber doch sicher kein Giant.



sehe ich anders aber Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden ! Das Maestrosystem von Giant funktioniert super und die Rahmen haben eine Lebenslange Garantie,eigentlich schon eine gute  Basis !
Die Rahmenpreise von Rocky, Yeti und Santa finde ich dazu übertrieben, ob man sich nun wirklich ein Rad über 10k zusammen schrauben muss?!


----------



## sharky (30. Juli 2016)

big_scoop schrieb:


> Die Rahmenpreise von Rocky, Yeti und Santa finde ich dazu übertrieben, ob man sich nun wirklich ein Rad über 10k zusammen schrauben muss?!


seh ich auch so. was santa & co für preise aufrufen, ist absurd. am ende ist ein mtb halt immer noch ein heftigen umgebungseinflüssen ausgesetzter gebrauchsgegenstand. einmal wo gegen geworfen... da tut es um so mehr weh, je teurer das ding war. zumal die ami fuhren nicht selten böse schiffschaukeln sind, weil das terrain in den staaten einfach anders ist und viele von dort stammende bikes von der grundauslegung einfach anders gestrickt sind. das maestro ist für mich eines der besten hinterbausysteme. mir geht funktion vor name oder bling bling faktor


----------



## xlacherx (31. Juli 2016)

Ich geb dann mal zu der Rahmen-Kit Diskusion auch mal mein Senf dazu 
Das man, wenn man ein Giant kauft, ein Bike von der Stange will, halt ich Bullshit... von meiner 2er ist auch nur noch der Rahmen da... der Rest ist selber nach und nach umgebaut und ich bin damit sehr zufrieden! 
Und wenn einer sagt, dass man doch lieber n komplett Bike kauft, die Teile demoniert und nur den Rahmen behalten kann und den Rest dann verkauft, mag in der Theorie ganz toll klingen und günstiger sein. 
Wenn ich aber bei mir zurück denke, ist das einzige Teil, welches ich von meinem Trance wirklich an den Mann gebracht habe, der Fox Dämpfer. 
Der Rest, Gabel Laufräder, Kurbel, Lenker usw sind alles Teile die nicht sonderlich gut sind/waren, bzw einfach nur guter Durchschnitt ist, was eh schon jeder hat. Das wird beim günstigsten Trance nicht besser. 
Somit kauf das eh keiner, bzw man schenkt es fast her. Dann hat man auch nicht wirklich was gespart. 

Also ich bin da der Meinung, dass das Rahmenkit schon eine Berechtigung hat. 


Und zum Rest... joa Santa z.B. ist nicht wirklich günstig... aber wenn ich mich so auf dem Markt umsehe, was sich in dem "Bereich" so tummelt, kostet er genauso viel wie der Rest... Und ich muss gestehn, ich find dasa Nomad (den Rahmen) verdammt geil ;-)


----------



## florianjus (31. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr eine Idee, wann die 2017er-Modelle in Deutschland bestellbar sind und wann sie ausgeliefert werden? In den USA sind sie ja bereits verfügbar laut US-Homepage.

Viele Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag
Flo


----------



## big_scoop (31. Juli 2016)

Bestellen sollte dein Händler bereits können und über die Verfügbarkeit kann er dich auch informieren. Da gibt es Unterschiede je nach Radtyp und Ausstattung


----------



## Gloryzero (1. August 2016)

Grüße!
Mal eine Frage bezüglich 200x57er Dämpfer im Trance. Hab jetzt 10 Seiten zurück nicht wirklich was gefunden und SuFu bemühen hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen.

Hab das schonmal in Amiforen gelesen aber dann wieder den Faden verloren. Geht das Problemlos? Platz genug zwecks Hinterbau zu Hauptrahmen im komplett eingefederten Zustand? Wie sieht's da mit Dämpfer mit Piggy aus? Fahr den FloatX.

Über Erfahrungsberichte würd ich mich riesig freuen!


Gruß Tristan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (1. August 2016)

Weiter vorne suchen. Gab da, glaube ich, was bzgl. degressives ansprechen und anstoßen am Umwerfer. Auch heben des Tretlagers. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Habe selbst den rs m+ db 200x51 mit zwei Ringen drin. Vermisse erstmal nix. Vorne ne Rct3 SA auf 150mm. Denke passt so.


----------



## rmaurer (1. August 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Weiter vorne suchen. Gab da, glaube ich, was bzgl. degressives ansprechen und anstoßen am Umwerfer. Auch heben des Tretlagers. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Habe selbst den rs m+ db 200x51 mit zwei Ringen drin. Vermisse erstmal nix. Vorne ne Rct3 SA auf 150mm. Denke passt so.



also bei mir spuckt die Suchfunktion tolle Beiträge aus wie den hier:



hnx schrieb:


> Das Rad steht auf der Kurve an einer anderen Stelle bei gleichen Prozenten. Dadurch befindet man sich (rein beispielhaft) zum Ende des Federwegs bei einem 51mm Dämpfer im progressiven Teil der Kennlinie des Rahmens, bei 58,2mm im degressiven, obwohl beides Mal die gleichen X% Federweg genutzt werden. Dagegen muss dann Tuning des Dämpfers angepasst sein um dieses Verhalten auszugleichen.
> 
> Giant hat es laut eigener Aussage selbst getestet, Funktion bestätigt, aber für nicht gut genug befunden. Verboten haben sie den Umbau nicht, erlaubt natürlich auch nicht (Haftung usw).



mein Fazit: Der Umbau ist möglich wenn auch nur bedingt sinnvoll aber wer noch immer Umwerfer fährt (hallo?) hast derzeit wohl andere Probleme oda?


----------



## Gloryzero (1. August 2016)

Sorry aber 100Seiten durchforsten sich halt nicht mal eben so... ^^

Ich weiß dass die Kennlinie vom Trance bzw. vom Maestro am Ende des Federwegs degressiv wird. Da ich ein MY14 Trance Advanced SX mit 1x11 fahr, wär Umwerfer schonmal kein Thema.

Wie soll man das Tretlager heben? Exzentrische Dämpferbuchsen? Bei nur einer im oberen Dämpferauge wohl nicht sehr sinnvoll.
Verbaut ist aber eine 160er Gabel.

Der originale 14er FloatX war mir auch nicht progressiv genug. Zwar war schon der größte Volumenspacer ab Werk verbaut, aber nur das MidTune in der Compression. Komische Kombi mMn. Habe jetzt die Evol-Kammer nachgerüstet und das MST-Tuning verbaut. Hier wird die Compression nach Übersetzungsverhältnis des Rahmens und die Zugstufe nach Fahrergewicht gewählt.
Bin an sich echt zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer so wie er jetzt ist, aber falls man aus dem Rahmem noch etwas rauskitzeln könnte wär's natürlich auch geil. Werd das Rad noch mind. 2 Jahre so fahren.


Gruß Tristan


----------



## rmaurer (1. August 2016)

Gloryzero schrieb:


> Sorry aber 100Seiten durchforsten sich halt nicht mal eben so... ^^



...Sorry aber dir wird nichts anderes übrigbleiben sofern die User die damals in diesem thread eigentlich ausführlich darüber geschrieben haben nicht das Gleiche in gleicher Ausführlichkeit in diesem thread erneut niederschreiben sollen!

Ich könnte dir in weniger als 30 Min mit Hilfe der Suchfunktion alle darüber wesentlichen Infos aus verschiedenen Foren (IBC, mtbr, Pinkbike) leicht zusammenkopieren, wieso kannst du das nicht?

Leute wie du sind der Grund warum wir uns hier ewig im Kreis drehen - kein Wunder dass wir bereits >100 Seiten haben!

also... Suchfunktion!!! (oder finde dich damit ab dass es für dich nicht "erfassbar" ist!)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2016)

Wie wär's mal mit einer Kollisionsprüfung? 
200 mm Einbaulänge minus 57 mm Hub = 143 mm. Diesen Abstand musst du zwischen den beiden Dämpferaufnahmen haben, ohne dass irgendwas schleift. 
Zur Degression: Ausprobieren! Die meisten, also ca. 95% der Fahrer werden das ohnehin nicht merken und wer es merkt, muss halt die Luftkammer etwas verkleinern. Man müsste halt wissen, wie die Degression beim Trance zwischen 140 und 160 mm aussieht. Vermutlich so wie bei einem Reign X. Also im durchaus handlebaren Bereich. Dennoch wird das bei engagierten Menschen nicht ohne Probieren ab gehen. Muss sich jeder selber überlegen, ob er Zeit zum Probieren investieren möchte. 
Die Tretlagerhöhe ändert sich dadurch jedenfalls nicht. Kommt das Trance im Sag tiefer? Ja, theoretisch schon. Das schadet ihm auch nicht. 


Zum Trance Rahmen: Er ist für mich noch immer die Referenz in der 140 mm Klasse. Ist es Zufall oder Absicht - die Geometrie des Trance bekommt man bei kaum einem anderen Hersteller. Mit ein wenig Umbauarbeit wird das Bike zum radikalen Mittelgebirgsenduro. 
Ich habe da was in Planung - Entwicklung zäh, aber hoffentlich rüsten jetzt bald viele auf ein 2017er Trance um. 

Ich suche einen Trance Rahmen, Größe M, Modelljahr 2014 bis 2016. Zustand egal, so lange er keine Dellen und Risse hat. Dämpfer usw. brauche ich auch nicht.


----------



## sharky (1. August 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber bei mir zurück denke, ist das einzige Teil, welches ich von meinem Trance wirklich an den Mann gebracht habe, der Fox Dämpfer.


ich hab nun schon das 3. Trance geschlachtet. außer der ... OD2 gabel war alles innerhalb 2-4 Wochen verkauft. eine 2x10 GX gruppe, guide bremse tec. verkaufts ich doch gut. sogar die giant anbauteile gingen ganz gut weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (1. August 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich habe da was in Planung - Entwicklung zäh, aber hoffentlich rüsten jetzt bald viele auf ein 2017er Trance um.
> 
> Ich suche einen Trance Rahmen, Größe M, Modelljahr 2014 bis 2016. Zustand egal, so lange er keine Dellen und Risse hat. Dämpfer usw. brauche ich auch nicht.


einen XL carbon 2015 hätte ich


----------



## Gloryzero (1. August 2016)

@rmaurer

Danke für den hilfreichen Beitrag, als ob ich die Suchfunktion nicht schon bemüht hätte und Google auch schonmal vor längerem, als ich mich bereits mit dem Thema beschäftigt hatte. Leider brachte das eben keine brauchbaren Informationen zu Tage, wahrscheinlich weil die Wortkombinationen einfach untauglich waren (über einen hilfreichen Tipp in dieser Richtung wäre ich natürlich auch sehr dankbar, gern auch höflich formuliert).

Sorry dass ich eben die 100+ Seiten noch(!) nicht erfasst habe, selbst wenn man solch eine Menge nur überfliegt aber noch genau genug schaut um keine nützlichen Informationen zu überblättern, nimmt das einige Stunden in Anspruch. Was nicht heißt dass ich mir das durch meinen Beitrag ersparen wollte.


Na jedenfalls 
@Tyrolens 

Danke für den wirklich hilfreichen Tipp! Auf die Idee quasi ohne Dämpfer zu messen bin ich irgendwie noch nicht gekommen, war immer auf der Suche nach einem Testdämpfer im Bekanntenkreis - ergab sich aber bis jetzt einfach noch nicht. 
Einzig der Piggyback könnte dann noch im Weg sein, aber geleert und durchgefedert könnte man es wahrscheinlich auch schon etwas abschätzen.


Gruß Tristan


----------



## xlacherx (1. August 2016)

Hier steht zu dem Thema auf jeden Fall was... nur ist halt die Frage wo  

Ich war damals auch am überlegen, ob ich den mit mehr Hub nehmen soll. Hier wurde dann aber auch was geschrieben, dass es dann mit dem Reifen am Sitzrohr (Wenn man fette Reifen fährt) eng werden kann. 
Und da ich gern breite Reifen fahre, was mir das dann zu riskant.


----------



## sharky (1. August 2016)

man kann im Trance statt dem 200x51 auch einen 200x57 dämpfer fahren. wurde mehrfach bereits gepostet hier. giant verbietet das natürlich hochoffiziell und das geht auch garnicht. aber in der Praxis macht es sogar das testcenter Pfälzer wald so. damit hat man dann 160mm federweg. ohne einen längeren dämpfer einbauen zu müssen


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2016)

Also am besten baust du dir einen Dummy. Du nimmst ein Stück Holz und Bohrst da die Zwei Löcher auf 143 mm und dann schneidest du dir aus Pappe die Form des Dämpfers nach, klebst das auf das Holzstück und dann müsstest du sehen, ob der 57 Hub passt.
Die Sache ist auch für jene Interessant, die mit dem Tretlager tiefer kommen wollen. Mit einem 190er Dämpfer ging' das. 

Einige Dämpfer lassen sich von 51 mm Hub auf 57 mm Hub umbauen.


----------



## xlacherx (1. August 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Einige Dämpfer lassen sich von 51 mm Hub auf 57 mm Hub umbauen.


Welche sind das und wie geht das?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2016)

Ich kann nur für Fox sprechen und selbst da ist es von Modell zu Modell verschieden. Ich glaube, das kann man erst sagen, wenn der Dämpfer offen ist. Eventuell weiß es auch Fox, wenn man denen die Seriennummer durch gibt?


----------



## xlacherx (1. August 2016)

Okay dann bin ich raus. Hab nen Monarch plus debonair.


----------



## Gloryzero (1. August 2016)

Guten Abend!

Konnte heute nicht wie geplant den Dämpfer aufmachen und nachschauen, aber Recherche hat schonmal ergeben dass beim FloatX die Teilenummern für Dämpferbody, Kolbenstange etc. für 51er und 57er Hub identisch sind. Daraus resultiert schonmal theoretisch, dass die Federwegsbegrenzung bloß über einen hubbegrenzenden Spacer realisiert sein muss. Diesen müsste man dann relativ aufwendig von der Kolbenstange entfernen, oder (falls aus Kunststoff) einfach durchknipsen. Vorstellbar wäre auch ein niedrigerer Spacer um den Hub auf beispielsweise 54mm zu begrenzen.

Was ich heute aber geschafft hab, ist die aktuelle Fit4 Kartusche der 34 mal komplett zu öffnen und siehe da, zumindest der Rebound-Port und der Inmendurchmesser des Patronenrohrs sind identisch zur 36 und 40. Damit ergab sich die Möglichkeit Rebound-Port und Shimstack des MST-Tunings für die Fox Fit-Kartuschen zu verbauen und die viel zu überdämpfte originale Zugzustufe rauszuschmeißen. Musste diese komplett offen fahren, bei knapp 70kg nackt.

Morgen ist dann der Dämpfer dran. Werd vielleicht auch paar Bilder machen, falls der Umbau erfolgreich seien sollte. Wenn ich was passendes von RockShox in die Finger bekomme, werd ich dahingehend auch mal auf Umbautauglichkeit achten und gegebenfalls dokumentieren.


Bis morgen sicherlich!

Gruß Tristan


----------



## sharky (3. August 2016)

mach vom Innenleben bitte auf jeden fall mal bilder. ich denke, das dürfte einige interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryzero (3. August 2016)

Mahlzeit!

Fotos werden gemacht, wobei ja das Innenleben eigentlich kein Geheimnis ist. Ein Fox Float und ein Monarch unterscheiden sich grundsätzlich auch gar nicht so stark.

Nach öffnen des FloatX kam die Ernüchterung und anschließendes Explosionszeichnungen wälzen. Kein Spacer sondern zwei unterschiedlich hohe Sealheads bedingen die unterschiedlichen Hübe. Wenn der flachere Sealhead für den größeren Hub nicht viel mehr als 30€ kostet, wird der wohl geordert.
Allerdings wird der Hub dann wohl doch noch über einen Spacer begrenzt, da die ganze Sache beim groben Messen schon arg eng aussah (Hinterbau zu Hauptrahmen). Also läuft's auf einen individualisierten 54er Hub raus, der das Trance am Ende auf ca. 150mm bringt.


Kann sein dass ich das erst in 2 Wochen schaffe, wird aber dokumentiert und nachgereicht. Monarch Plus wird auch bei Gelegenheit nochmal gecheckt.


Gruß Tristan


----------



## Ironass (4. August 2016)

Aber trotzdem geile Aktion.


----------



## xlacherx (4. August 2016)

Gute aktion... aber ist halt fraglich ob sich der Aufwand für den 1cm mehr am Heck rentiert.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (4. August 2016)

Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## herbert2010 (8. August 2016)

also das Trace meiner Frau schlägt sich auch im Trentino super 








lg


----------



## xlacherx (10. August 2016)

ich war heute mal bei meim Händler. Da hat er mir mal den 2017er Giant Katalog gezeigt (inkl uvp Preise) 

Also die Rahmenkits sind schon recht teuer. 
Das Reign Kit wird 2999UVP kosten und das Trance waren glaub 2699 UVP. 
Das ist halt schon happig. Das günstigste Carbon Reign kostet zb "nur" 1500€ mehr. Dafür bekommt man dann aber n komplettes Bike


----------



## paul-pro (10. August 2016)

Das ist echt mal happig!! Ist das denn wenigstens der Trance Advanced Rahmen?
Wobei ich das auch für den recht viel finde... Da lob ich mir mein Trance 2 LTD für locker unter 2 mille


----------



## sharky (10. August 2016)

ich hab mein advanced als komplettrad für weniger gekauft, als die für das rahmenset wollen


----------



## xlacherx (10. August 2016)

Ja sind natürlich die carbon Rahmen. Alu gibt's nicht. Wobei das Trance 2 ldt uvp glaub bei 2300 oder so liegen soll... Wenn ich denk das mein 2014er mal uvp 1999€ hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (10. August 2016)

Jaja. Es wird alles besser. Muss ich bei dem neuen Trance immer noch selbst fahren?


----------



## xlacherx (11. August 2016)

mei es wird halt die "aktuellen" Standards haben... sprich Boost naben, Metrische Dämpfer... 
Wer schon n Trance ab 2014 hat, wird wohl nicht aufs neue umsteigen, bzw wird es sich nicht lohnen. Wenn aber aber noch keins hat, why not...


----------



## sharky (11. August 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Jaja. Es wird alles besser. Muss ich bei dem neuen Trance immer noch selbst fahren?


nein. den berg hoch greift ein traktorstrahl aus der giant zentrale und runter kannst einen Autopiloten aktivieren


das mit den metrischen dämpfern find ich halt den brüller in tüten. Reduzierung der einbaulängenvielfalt, ok. oben kein dämpferauge sondern seitliche Verschraubung. hatte trek schon 2009. irgendwie versucht uns die Industrie jeden sch... als neuen großen wurf zu verkaufen

die einzig sinnigen "Erfindungen" bzw. änderungen der letzten 10 jahre sind die verstellbare sattelstütze, die durchgehende Einführung von steckachsen und breitere felgen. wobei man da langsam in aberwitzige Regionen abdriftet. aber der Großteil der Segnungen...


----------



## ludwig2016 (11. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen

fahre seit Anfang des Jahres ein trance 1.5ltd
will es jetzt auf 1x11 umbauen
hat wer Erfahrungen mit den oneup Kettenblatt für die xt Kurbel 
und wie sieht das dann mit der kettenlinie aus


----------



## sharky (11. August 2016)

ich denke, mit der frage bist du im Schaltung & antrieb Forum besser aufgehoben. das ist ja kein Trance spezifisches Thema und die Chance, hier im giant Forum einen zu finden, der genau die info hat, ist sehr gering


----------



## xlacherx (11. August 2016)

Ich hab von oneup das shark 50 an der Kasette.... Gibt's da auch was für die Kurbel bei denen?!






Ist das n Pizza Teller, aber funktioniert echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ludwig2016 (11. August 2016)

ok danke 
kannst du bitte mal ein Bild von deiner kettenline schicken
andere frage habt ihr das innenverlegte umwerferkabel einfach rausgezogen oder irgendeine Schnur stattdessen angezogen


----------



## xlacherx (11. August 2016)

ludwig2016 schrieb:


> ok danke
> kannst du bitte mal ein Bild von deiner kettenline schicken
> andere frage habt ihr das innenverlegte umwerferkabel einfach rausgezogen oder irgendeine Schnur stattdessen angezogen



Was willst von der Kettenlinie sehen? 
Ich fahr ne RaceFace 1 Fach Kurbel. Lässt sich alle einwandfrei Schalten und nichts schleift.


----------



## sharky (12. August 2016)

die Kettenlinie ist der abstand rahmenmitte zum KB. und der bergiff wird gerne mal zweckentfremdet um den eigentlich gemeinten schräglauf der kette zu hinterfragen. ich denke, das ist es, was Ludwig interessiert.


----------



## ludwig2016 (12. August 2016)

ja sharky hat recht ich meine eigentlich den kettenschräglauf


----------



## sharky (12. August 2016)

für den ist die Kettenlinie nur ne bedingte aussage. ist die Linie klein, läuft es auf den kleinen gängen sehr schräg. groß eben andersrum. ich versuch immer, dass die kette auf den mittleren Ritzeln weitgehend grade läuft um so einen etwa gleichen schräglauf auf kleinstem und größtem ritzel zu haben. je nachdem welche ritzel man oft fährt, kann man das variieren


----------



## ludwig2016 (12. August 2016)

ok danke werde dann talauf 1x11 umbauen


----------



## xlacherx (12. August 2016)

also der schräglauf war bei 2x10 definitiv schlimmer wenn man groß - groß oder klein -klein gefahren ist. 

angepasst hab ich bei mir nichts. ich hab das Shimano Trettlager drin,(so wie es von Giant kommt) und hab einfach die Raceface Kurbel montiert.

Ich müsste mal nach schauen, aber in den Mittleren Gängen läuft die Kette rataiv gerade, dass es im kleinsten oder größten gang recht gleich ist vom Schräglauf


----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. August 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hab von oneup das shark 50 an der Kasette.... Gibt's da auch was für die Kurbel bei denen?!
> ...


http://int.oneupcomponents.com/collections/all-products kennst?


----------



## Starter77 (12. August 2016)

Moin,

bin neu hier und habe mir noch ein Trance 1.5 in L geangelt.
Auf der Suche nach dem Unterrohrschutz aus 2014 bin ich ich auf dieses hier gestoßen:
https://www.amaincycling.com/giant-...m-trance-lust-advanced-27.5-240000001/p331481

Also wenn noch jemand suchen sollte... ;-)
Meine Bestellung ist heute in den Versand gegangen.

Grüße


----------



## bmqh (13. August 2016)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike! 
Wo hast du denn jetzt noch ein 2014er Modell bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (13. August 2016)

@Starter77 
Glückwunsch auch von mir!! Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und mal den Unterrohrschutz auf die Waage legen 
Würde mich mal interessieren. Kennt jemand zufällig das Gewicht vom Rockguardz Unterrohrschutz? Sharky, ich glaube du hast den oder?
Und bevor jetzt wieder über Sinn und Unsinn diskutiert wird: Lasst mich doch!!!


----------



## Starter77 (13. August 2016)

bmqh schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!
> Wo hast du denn jetzt noch ein 2014er Modell bekommen?



Hi,
2014 war auf den Schutz bezogen, weil es den laut meinem Dealer nur in 2014 gegeben hat.
Das Trance 1.5 ist eins aus 2016


----------



## Starter77 (13. August 2016)

paul-pro schrieb:


> @Starter77
> Glückwunsch auch von mir!! Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und mal den Unterrohrschutz auf die Waage legen
> Würde mich mal interessieren. Kennt jemand zufällig das Gewicht vom Rockguardz Unterrohrschutz? Sharky, ich glaube du hast den oder?
> Und bevor jetzt wieder über Sinn und Unsinn diskutiert wird: Lasst mich doch!!!



Liefertermin ist mit Ende August angegeben. Wenn er da ist wiege ich ihn


----------



## hnx (13. August 2016)

http://m.vitalmtb.com/photos/featur...Craigs-Giant-Trance-Advanced,108741/sspomer,2
Adam Craigs Trance (ab Bild 13 falls Link nicht dorthin geht). Mit Lyrik.

Von Setup ist er wahrscheinlich wieder da angekommen, wo er 14 mit dem Trance SX begonnen hatte.
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/article/pro-bike-adam-craigs-giant-trance-advanced-27-5-38369/


----------



## sharky (13. August 2016)

paul-pro schrieb:


> Kennt jemand zufällig das Gewicht vom Rockguardz Unterrohrschutz? Sharky, ich glaube du hast den oder?


ich hatte den. bis heute. heute den rahmen mit dem schutz verkauft. gewicht kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber der rockguardz ist leichter. aber dürfte auch weniger wegstecken. das etwas nachgiebige material des originals ist m.E. besser für den zweck geeignet


----------



## paul-pro (16. August 2016)

@sharky 
Wieso haste denn den Rahmen verkauft? Baust du dir ein 17er auf? Oder wechselst du die Firma?


----------



## sharky (16. August 2016)

ich hab mir den ganz schwarzen 16er gegönnt


----------



## hnx (18. August 2016)

Schon ein bisschen älter und daher vielleicht doppelt:


----------



## Starter77 (18. August 2016)

Hat jemand von Euch die Spank Oozy 295 auf dem Trance und würde derjenige sie wieder nehmen?

Überlege die originalen Räder runter zu machen weil recht schmal...

Dann stellt sich mir noch die Frage -  wie ist das Angebot hier im Marktplatz mir den Hope 4 Naben? Sind die besser als die originalen? Ist zwar leicht am Thema vorbei aber vielleicht kann ja jemand was dazu sagen...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (18. August 2016)

Soooooo. Auf vielfache Wunsch der "Pinkhasser" leben Griffe und Sattel nun am Bike meiner Frau weiter. Um das gewählte Farbkonzept weiter zu führen kamen heute dran: Lenker Reverse Base 790 und Vorbau Reverse Enduro black one 50mm. Wieder 150 Euro ärmer. Hehe


----------



## hnx (18. August 2016)

Besser zum Wohle der Radlindustrie als dem Negativzins geopfert. 
Das Gelb passt gut zum Blau, vielleicht noch bissl gelbes Klebeband um das Sattelgestell?


----------



## xlacherx (18. August 2016)

top. Sieht gleich viel stimmiger aus. 
Was hast du da für "Münzen" an deinen Zee Hebeln dran?


----------



## Ironass (18. August 2016)

Sind Rändelschrauben zur Griffweitenverstellung. Leider in silber, aber auch super mit Handschuhen zu bedienen. Aber noch zu optimieren.


----------



## xlacherx (19. August 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Sind Rändelschrauben zur Griffweitenverstellung. Leider in silber, aber auch super mit Handschuhen zu bedienen. Aber noch zu optimieren.


Selber gemacht? Wie halten die da? 


Achja... ich hatte mir ja bei meinem Händler die 12mm Ausfallenden vom 2016er Model bestellt (mit zusätzlicher Schraube).
Gestern hab ich es bekommen heute mal kurz dran geschraubt. Passt perfekt und dass Problem mit dem verdrehenden Schaltauge gehört jetzt der Vergangenheit. ;-)


----------



## hnx (19. August 2016)

Ist ja langweilig. Eine Fehlerquelle, die man gerne immer wieder vergisst, für bescheidenes Schaltbild weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (19. August 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Ist ja langweilig. Eine Fehlerquelle, die man gerne immer wieder vergisst, für bescheidenes Schaltbild weniger.


Was meinst mit dem Schaltbild? 


Falls noch jemand sein Trance auf 12mm Achse umbauen möchte, ich hätte noch ein *neues Kit* dafür rum liegen 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...12-kit-schaltauge-ausfallenden-fur-12mm-achse


----------



## Starter77 (19. August 2016)

Der Originale Unterrohrschutz von Giant ist gekommen:





Er könnte aber etwas länger sein wie ich finde


----------



## sharky (19. August 2016)

Ich kann auch das neue Auge sehr empfehlen. Da wackelt nix. Aber das einfädeln des laufrades ist immer noch etwas frickliger als bei anderen Rädern


----------



## hnx (19. August 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was meinst mit dem Schaltbild?
> 
> 
> Falls noch jemand sein Trance auf 12mm Achse umbauen möchte, ich hätte noch ein *neues Kit* dafür rum liegen
> ...


Dass die Schaltung rasselt obwohl man es vermeintlich sauber eingestellt hat.


----------



## xlacherx (19. August 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Dass die Schaltung rasselt obwohl man es vermeintlich sauber eingestellt hat.


naja das hat ja aber nicht wirklich was mit dem Schaltauge zu tun.


----------



## hnx (19. August 2016)

Am Schaltauge hängt das Schaltung hängen direkt zusammen. Da kommt es schon zu Problemen, wenn das Auge paar Grad verdreht ist.


----------



## xlacherx (19. August 2016)

Ja gut das stimmt. Wenn aber die Achse drin ist, sitzt das Schaltauge eigentlich schon richtig


----------



## ludwig2016 (20. August 2016)

Wo kann man das umbaukitt bestellen ?
was kostet das


----------



## sharky (20. August 2016)

was es kostet? die meisten nehmen geld dafür. wie viel es kostet? kann beim händler, bei dem es das gibt, erfragt werden


----------



## ludwig2016 (20. August 2016)

jo danke für die MMMEEEEGGGGGAAAA hilfreiche Antwort 
aber wer dummen fragen stellt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (20. August 2016)

Es dürfte sich doch mittlerweile herumgesprochen haben dass es Giant spezifische Zubehörteile beim Giant Händler gibt. Trotzdem löst diese Erkenntnis immer wieder Erstaunen aus...


----------



## ludwig2016 (21. August 2016)

ich hab halt gedacht das man die teile auch im internet bekommt


----------



## xlacherx (21. August 2016)

Nope. Maximal wenn es eine privat Person anbietet. Ansonsten nur über den Händler


----------



## Trompeten Paul (25. August 2016)

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe, kurz vor dem Platten durch Akaziendorn. Hinten kommt noch der Umbau auf Steckachse und vielleicht ein breiterer Lenker.


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2016)

Gestern wars mal an der Zeit für n neues Steuersatzlager, nachdem ich zum zweiten mal dezentes Spiel drin hatte 
 das erste mal kommt ichs flicken, aber gestern war dann noch mehr zu retten


----------



## rmaurer (26. August 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Gestern wars mal an der Zeit für n neues Steuersatzlager, nachdem ich zum zweiten mal dezentes Spiel drin hatte
> das erste mal kommt ichs flicken, aber gestern war dann noch mehr zu retten


Ärgerlich aber vermeidbar!
Mein Steuersatz kam auch komplett trocken montiert. Da ich das von Komplettbikes aber bereits so kenne habe ich als Erstes die Steuersatzlager mit Fett vollgefüllt (Dichtungen müssen dazu entfernt werden) und dann Steuersatz und Gabel mit einer ordentlichen Fettpackung montiert. Hält ein Bikeleben lang!


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ärgerlich aber vermeidbar!
> Mein Steuersatz kam auch komplett trocken montiert. Da ich das von Komplettbikes aber bereits so kenne habe ich als Erstes die Steuersatzlager mit Fett vollgefüllt (Dichtungen müssen dazu entfernt werden) und dann Steuersatz und Gabel mit einer ordentlichen Fettpackung montiert. Hält ein Bikeleben lang!


Geschmiert war er genügend ;-) Problem war, dass sich, warum auch immer, die obere Dichtung samt Käfig gelöst haben. Somit sind alle kugel auf eine Seite und ich hatte ca 5mm spiel am oberen Lager. 
Beim ersten mal konnte ich den Käfig nochmal einsetzten und das Lager schließen - aber jetzt beim zweiten mal war nichts mehr zu retten. 
Jetzt hab ich halt mal den Steuersatz, bzw nur das Lager, von CaneCreed verbaut. Ist halt ärgerlich, dass man die Lager nicht einzel bekommt.


----------



## Ironass (26. August 2016)

Es wird doch immer gesagt, dass auch die Schalen getauscht werden müssen. Dann passen neue Lager auch so? Hat ja nicht jeder nen Einpresswerkzeug.


----------



## xlacherx (26. August 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Es wird doch immer gesagt, dass auch die Schalen getauscht werden müssen. Dann passen neue Lager auch so? Hat ja nicht jeder nen Einpresswerkzeug.



Die lager sind identisch. Als ich damals auf die Pike umgebaut hab, hab ich den Steuersatz von Giant gekauft. Sind ja FSA Lager (welches man auf dem bild sieht  ). 
Die Schale vom Cane Creek ist in dem Sinn anders, dass sie Flacher ist. Wenn man aber die Abschlusskappe vom FSA-SS beibehält, brauch man die Schalte auch nicht tauschen. 
Ich hab die Lager abgemssen - sind von den Maßen her identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmqh (26. August 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Es wird doch immer gesagt, dass auch die Schalen getauscht werden müssen. Dann passen neue Lager auch so? Hat ja nicht jeder nen Einpresswerkzeug.



Ansonsten lassen sich neue Schalen auch mit einem Stück Holz und einem (Gummi)Hammer einschlagen. Du brauchst halt etwas Fingerspitzengefühl und musst allmählich vorgehen um die Schale nicht zu verkanten.


----------



## rmaurer (26. August 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Es wird doch immer gesagt, dass auch die Schalen getauscht werden müssen. Dann passen neue Lager auch so? Hat ja nicht jeder nen Einpresswerkzeug.


wieso sollte man die Schalen tauschen?
Wenn dann tausche ich das Lager welches in den Schalen liegt.

Verstehe auch nicht ganz wie das obige Schadensbild zustande kommen konnte, das sind doch gekapselte Industrielager.
Auf dem Photo oben aber schaut dass so aus wie ein Ritchey Steuersatz aus den 90er Jahren...

Reden wir hier überhaupt vom gleichen Steuersatz?? (FSA No.57 tapered)


----------



## hnx (26. August 2016)

Die FSA Steuersatzlager sehen alle so aus, wenn man die Steuersatzschraube zu fest anzieht.

Einen Vorteil haben die Lager die kann man wirklich bis auf das letzte Teil zerlegen. 

Es gibt Cane Creek Lager, die passen nicht in die FSA Schalen, obwohl die Bezeichnung die Gleiche ist.


----------



## Till8 (30. August 2016)

Blöde Frage: Bei meinem Trance 2 2014 ist das Schaltwerk (SLX) kaputt. Habe mich jetzt durch Foren gequält und trotzdem keine eindeutige Antwort gefunden.
Die Gesamtkapazität meines Bikes berechnet aus Ritzeln und Kettenblättern ist 39.
Wollte jetzt ein XT Schaltwerk bestellen und sehe, dass es ein mittellanges für Gesamtkapazität 35 oder ein langes für Gesamtkapazität 43 gibt. Fährt jemand ein mittellanges erfolgreich?? Was empfehlt ihr?
Danke im voraus!!


----------



## rmaurer (30. August 2016)

Till8 schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Bei meinem Trance 2 2014 ist das Schaltwerk (SLX) kaputt. Habe mich jetzt durch Foren gequält und trotzdem keine eindeutige Antwort gefunden.
> Die Gesamtkapazität meines Bikes berechnet aus Ritzeln und Kettenblättern ist 39.
> Wollte jetzt ein XT Schaltwerk bestellen und sehe, dass es ein mittellanges für Gesamtkapazität 35 oder ein langes für Gesamtkapazität 43 gibt. Fährt jemand ein mittellanges erfolgreich?? Was empfehlt ihr?
> Danke im voraus!!



Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt lässt sich aber genauso schnell durch google mit "xt schaltwerk kapazität" beantworten


----------



## bmqh (30. August 2016)

Die Angaben zur Kapazität der Schaltwerke sind tendenziell eher konservativ. Wenn du halbwegs sinnvolle Kombinationen vorne/hinten schaltest, sollte das mittellange gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (30. August 2016)

Ein langer Käfig ermöglicht später auf 1x10 mit einem 42er Ritzel umzubauen, ein mittlerer hätte Vorteile bei der Bodenfreiheit


----------



## hnx (30. August 2016)

Daß es einem den langen Käfig abreißt ist die Ausnahme. Große Ritzel und Kontakt des Rades mit dem hinteren Teil zuerst. Fallen mir spontan nur Situationen ein, wo es mir auch ein kurzes Schaltwerk zerlegen würde.


----------



## Till8 (30. August 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Habe mir jetzt mal das mittellange bestellt...


----------



## rmaurer (1. September 2016)

2017er Modelle sind bereits online auf der Ösi Seite

ausser dem Trance 1 kommen leider alle anderen Alu Trance mit 2x11, das finde ich ein bisschen schwach für 2017.

Haben sich hier die 1x11 Pessimisten durchgesetzt?

Das sehr interessante Anthem SX fehlt leider, genauso wie das Trance Adv 2 (Sram 1x11 / RS Federelemente)


----------



## hnx (1. September 2016)

Was sind denn das für 360S Naben von DT Swiss? Haben die schon Stirnradverzahnung oder auch 2017 erst ab 350?

Sowohl Trance 1 als auch Advanced 1 sind extrem sexy. Sind beides Räder, die ich mir ohne weitere Veränderungen (Reifen außen vor) so hinstellen würde.


----------



## Ironass (3. September 2016)

So bleibt es erst einmal.


----------



## mango3 (3. September 2016)

Sieht schick aus! Haste die Maxxis wegen der Farbe vom Schriftzug? Das Blau vom Helm passt noch nciht ganz


----------



## Ironass (3. September 2016)

Maxxis - ja


----------



## hnx (4. September 2016)

Wer die Contact Variostütze verbaut und bis Mitte/Ende Oktober Zeit hat, der kann sich den Hebel (geht unter den Lenker, links) für die neue Bontrager Drop Line bei jedem Trek Händler für 19,99€ Liste bestellen lassen. Bastelfrei und günstiger als Alternativen wie den der Fox Transfer.

/Edit: jetzt lieferbar ab Zentrallager Holland. Heute abgeholt, funktioniert.


----------



## sharky (4. September 2016)

und welchen vorteil bringt das gleich nochmal?
- das ding ist riesengroß
- ich spare keine klemmeschelle
- den giant hebel kann ich auch "von unten" montieren

ich seh keinen mehrwert in dem bontrager ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (4. September 2016)

Als Alternative für den der Schalthebel Optik will. Hier ist hauptsächlich der Preis interessant, Southpaw * 2 (+Bastelei), Transfer * 4


----------



## Starter77 (4. September 2016)

Ob das Emerald Green von Spank zum Grün des 1.5er von 2016 passt?

Würde mir gern die Oozys holen, bin mir aber über die Farbe nicht schlüssig. Ob ich Grün mit schwarzen Naben wage oder komplett bei Schwarz bleibe. 

Oder Chrom?


----------



## T-pallidum (10. September 2016)

Hey, hat jemand Erfahrung damit ob man die Laufräder das Giant Trance 2 2015 VERLÄSSLICH auf Tubeless umrüsten kann, obwohl diese nicht tubeless ready sind?
Bei dem bike handelt es sich um ein Touren Rad, von daher stehen Zuverlässigkeit und Pannenschutz an erster Stelle.

Übrigens, wird bei dem Bike ja oft die schwammige Performance des CTD shocks bemängelt. Ich habe den Shock zu Fox geschickt und auf Firm tunen lassen. Kostete 50 Euro, jetzt läuft alles super und bergauf wippt es auch nicht mehr so extrem.


----------



## rmaurer (10. September 2016)

T-pallidum schrieb:


> Hey, hat jemand Erfahrung damit ob man die Laufräder das Giant Trance 2 2015 VERLÄSSLICH auf Tubeless umrüsten kann, obwohl diese nicht tubeless ready sind?



Das Internet weiß alles:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675185


----------



## bmqh (10. September 2016)

xlacherx weiß es auch:


xlacherx schrieb:


> ....
> Also ich bin die Giant Laufräder auch Tubeless gefahren. Geht auch. War aber jedes mal n ziehmliches gefummel bis die Reifen da mal Dicht waren.
> Bei den Roval kann ich die Spezi Reifen einfach mit der Standpumpe aufpumpen.


----------



## grisu-sl (10. September 2016)

T-pallidum schrieb:


> Hey, hat jemand Erfahrung damit ob man die Laufräder das Giant Trance 2 2015 VERLÄSSLICH auf Tubeless umrüsten kann, obwohl diese nicht tubeless ready sind?
> Bei dem bike handelt es sich um ein Touren Rad, von daher stehen Zuverlässigkeit und Pannenschutz an erster Stelle.
> 
> Übrigens, wird bei dem Bike ja oft die schwammige Performance des CTD shocks bemängelt. Ich habe den Shock zu Fox geschickt und auf Firm tunen lassen. Kostete 50 Euro, jetzt läuft alles super und bergauf wippt es auch nicht mehr so extrem.



Hi, habe selber das Giant Trance 2 vor ein paar Monaten auf tubeless umgerüstet. Habe ein passendes Felgenband eingeklebt und dann auf das Ploppen des Reifens beim aufpumpen gewartet. Bei 4 Bar kam dann ein ganz großes Ploppen und zwar das von der Felge. Die Felge ist mir bei 4 Bar um die Ohren geflogen. Habe dann eine neue Felge und den Schwalbe Hans Dampf Reifen bestellt. Diesmal nur auf 3 Bar aufgepumpt und einfach geschaut ob der Reifen ordentlich in Felgenhorn sitzt. Seit dem fahre ich jetzt tubeless und bin zufrieden. Beim Aufpumpen kann ich dir aber nur empfehlen dies mit einem Kompressor zu tun spart Zeit und viel Nerven. Also schlussendlich funktioniert es wunderbar mit einem ordentlichen tubeless fähigen Reifen und einem ordentlichen Felgenband. Achso nicht die billigste Milch nehmen.


----------



## xlacherx (10. September 2016)

Nimm die Milch  von stance notubes. Felgenband tuts irgend was. Ich hatte damals was von tesa.. Sollte einfach nur so breit sein wie die maulweite der Felge. 
Reifen sollten neu sein oder schonmal tubeless gefahren sein. Gebrauchte reifen sind meist ausgewalkt und du tust dir verdammt schwer sie dicht zu bekommen. 
Bevor man auf 4bar + geht  kann man diesen Flanken auch mit was schmieren damit sie leichter rutschen. Oder man drückt ihn etwas von Hand hin und her. 
Für die tubeless Montage und Hilfe dafür gibt's hier einiges im Forum


----------



## duddi (11. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
Habe gestern dann erstmal auf 203er Scheiben umgebaut, da ich mit der Bremse immer noch unschlüssig bin. Das hat in Verbindung mit der Originalbremse schon eine spürbare Verbesserung gegeben. Langfristig muss aber in jedem Fall noch was kräftigeres her.


----------



## Gloryzero (12. September 2016)

Hallo und guten Abend,

hat alles etwas länger gedauert als geplant aber nun hat doch noch alles geklappt.

Der Plan war ja einen FloatX von 200x51 auf 200x57 umzubauen und am Ende durch einen Spacer auf 54mm Hub zu begrenzen - Ergebnis ist ein Trance mit ca. 150mm Federweg.


Das Innenleben eines Monarch, für Interessierte.





FloatX mit dem alten und neuen Sealhead als Vergleich.




Shimstack demontiert.




Hier der Spacer zur Hubegrenzung um 3mm auf 54mm (Maße Spacer 12,62x18x3 IDxADxH).




Problem beim Kollisionscheck Volumenspacer~Sealhead. Der größte Spacer ist aufgrund der Bauhöhe nicht für den 200x57er Dämpfer freigegeben, Abhilfe schafft da natürlich so'ne Drehbank recht easy.




Jetzt passt die Sache, hier beachten dass der O-Ring auf der Kolbenstange auch nochmal ca. 1,5mm komprimiert wird.




Passt alles und hat sogar noch Potential für mehr Federweg. Danke an der Stelle an Fahrrad Fahrwerk für die Unterstützung bei solchen Geschichten. Umbau ist im Rahmen eines Dämpferservice problemlos möglich, lediglich Materialkosten für Teile kommen oben drauf. In dem Fall Sealhead für glaub 32€, hat sich für mich definitiv gelohnt.
Parkplatztest fühlte sich schonmal ausgeglichener zur 160er Gabel an, morgen wird ausgiebiger gerollert. 




Neuen ContactSL von 800 auf 770mm gekürzt gab's dann auch gleich noch spendiert.





Weitere Dämpfer werden bei Gelegenheit auf Umbaumöglichkeit gecheckt. Bei Fragen, Fragen.



LG Tristan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mo(n)arch (13. September 2016)

Kann man das am Monarch auch?


----------



## bummel42 (13. September 2016)

Ich verkaufe meinen 2014er Trance Advanced Rahmen, "L", schwarz.
Bei Interesse gern PN.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-bilder.679634/page-10#post-12779007


----------



## rmaurer (13. September 2016)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe meinen 2014er Trance Advanced Rahmen, "L", schwarz.
> Bei Interesse gern PN.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-bilder.679634/page-10#post-12779007


Im bikemarkt stehen die Chancen besser dass du für deinen abgerockten Trance Rahmen noch einen fetten Preis erzielen wirst


----------



## bummel42 (13. September 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Im bikemarkt stehen die Chancen besser dass du für deinen abgerockten Trance Rahmen noch einen fetten Preis erzielen wirst


abgerockt?
Gibt gleich einen!  ;-)


----------



## xlacherx (13. September 2016)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe meinen 2014er Trance Advanced Rahmen, "L", schwarz.
> Bei Interesse gern PN.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/giant-bilder.679634/page-10#post-12779007


 

Mit 5€ bin ich dabei


----------



## rmaurer (13. September 2016)

Ich helfe dir auch gerne beim Inserat Text:

Giant Trance Advanced Rahmen, für Bastler. Letztes Mal im bikepark hat wieder was geknackt aber da wird schon nix sein. Inklusive siffenden Dämpfer und Epoxiharz für schnelle Reperaturen unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. September 2016)

Heute in der neuen bike den interessanten Vergleich zwischen trance 2016 und 2017 gelesen. Wirklich interessant wie viele Schwachstellen das alte trance auf einmal hat....


----------



## hnx (14. September 2016)

Stimmen die Geometriewerte aus dem Artikel überhaupt? Lenk- und Sitzwinkel sind auf Giant HP anders angegeben.
Ansonsten jedem Tester seine Meinung


----------



## rmaurer (14. September 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Heute in der neuen bike den interessanten Vergleich zwischen trance 2016 und 2017 gelesen. Wirklich interessant wie viele Schwachstellen das alte trance auf einmal hat....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 528805



Alles falsch.

Hier die tatsächlichen Unterschiede 2017 vs 2016:

Kettenstreben 5mm kürzer (435mm vs 440mm)
Lenkwinkel effektiv 0.5° steiler (67° @150 vs 67° @140)
15mm mehr Einstecktiefe für die Sattelstütze im Sitzrohr durch Verwendung eines kürzeren Metric shock mit Trunnion mount, wahrscheinlich ist es der 185 mit 55mm Hub (davon könnten auch die 5mm mehr "Heck-Federweg" im Artikel herkommen, ist natürlich Quatsch!)
Für den 185/55 Dämpfer spricht auch ein lt. Giant minimal besseres Übersetzungsverhältnis
10mm mehr Reach über alle Rahmengrößen, d.h die neuen Rahmengrößen liegen jetzt ziemlich exakt zwischen den alten!

Sitzwinkel (73.5) und Heckfederweg (140mm) bleiben gleich!

Am interessantesten finde ich dass der 2017er Medium Rahmen jetzt zwischen dem alten Medium und Large liegt, d.h. wer bisher einen Large mit eher kurzen 35-40mm Vorbau gefahren ist könnte auf einen 2017er Medium Rahmen "downsizen" und würde mit +10mm längeren Vorbau auf die gleiche Sitzposition bei deutlich mehr Beinfreiheit kommen

Alles andere ist Austattungssache. Klar, die bisherige Austattung war schon ein Witz mit 19mm Felgen/730mm Lenker und Schwalbe Performance Reifen aber dafür gab es ja das Trance SX?

Ich werde das Bike nächste Woche testen und bin schon gespannt!


----------



## korben (15. September 2016)

Habe ein Trance Adv. 1 aus 2014....
 Ohje, was mach ich nur? Kann ich damit überhaupt noch fahren ? 
Nee, mal Spass beiseite: Was mich ab und an stört, ist die Gabel, die zu früh an ihr Limit kommt (oder doch eher mein Limit?), und ja, der Lenker könnte breiter, der Vorbau kürzer sein. Und dann noch der Setback der Sattelstütze. 
Aber das ist, relativ betrachtet, Jammern auf hohen Niveau. Für rd. 95 % meiner Bikezeit ist die Konfig absolut ausreichend..........
Aber schön zu sehen, das Giant sich nicht ausruht, das "alte "Trance kam ja sonst auch nicht schlecht weg in den bisherigen Tests.

Viele Grüße, korben


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. September 2016)

Wenn ich mein 2016er Trance fertig aufgebaut habe, zeige ich euch, wie das 2017er Trance wirklich hätte aussehen sollen.


----------



## sharky (18. September 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein 2016er Trance fertig aufgebaut habe, zeige ich euch, wie das 2017er Trance wirklich hätte aussehen sollen.


musst nicht, hab ich schon gemacht  
kam die 9mm achse an?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. September 2016)

Dann warte trotzdem auf meine Interpretation. 
Erste Messung versprechen mehr als erhofft.

Ja, Achse kam an und ist schon verbaut. Merci!


Giant hatte bisher vielleicht das Glück, aus konstruktiven Gründen den Hinterbau nicht ohne weiteres kürzer machen zu können, fühlt sich jetzt aber scheinbar dazu genötigt. Die neuen Modelle haben damit halt eine Allerwelts-Geometrie, wie man sie bei vielen anderen Herstellern auch bekommen kann.


----------



## sharky (18. September 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Dann warte trotzdem auf meine Interpretation.


 ich bin in höchstem maße gespannt, was du dir da nettes auf die räder stellst! 

was mich an dem artikel, neben den sachlichen fehlern die @rmaurer dankenswerter weise offenlegte, stutzig macht:

ich mag das trance weil es nicht nur bergab sondern, auch dank dem nicht so flachen sitzwinkel, auch bergauf super geht und man, meinem gefühl nach, doch mittig und neutral im bike sitzt. mit dem flacheren sitzwinkel dürfte das bergauffahren schwerer fallen und man verschiebt das ganze richtung abfahrt. dadurch geht die, für mich so wichtige, universaltauglichkeit des rades doch verloren, oder?


aber wenn man die bike liest, was ich nur 4x p.a. mache wenn sie halt im kost´nix abo kommt, geht es irgendwie nur noch um abfahrtpotenz und enduro. bergauf scheint eine völlig irrelevante größe im bikesport geworden zu sein. shuttlen alle nur noch?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. September 2016)

Ist halt die BIKE. Leider hat sie noch immer viel zu viel Einfluss auf das Denken anderer. 

Steiler Sitzwinkel plus lange Kettenstreben. Mein Kollege mit den langen Beinen sitzt bei allen anderen Setups schon fast über, teilweise auch schon hinter der Hinterachse. So kann das ja nicht klappen. Den Sitzwinkel kann man nicht beliebig steil machen. Der Rest kommt dann halt über die Kettenstreben. Das beste Beispiel dafür sind die Geometrons. Von denen hat bis jetzt jeder geschwärmt. Weil sie sich eben so gut bergauf fahren lassen, trotz flachen Lenkwinkels. 

Wer's nicht glaubt: Das Bike mal mit dem Vorderrad auf eine oder zwei Treppenstufen stellen, an den Sattel ein Lot und dann schauen, wo das zu liegen kommt. Wer das nun per langem Reach zu korrigieren versucht, wie das heute der Trend ist, bekommt die Sattelspitze zu spüren.


----------



## hnx (19. September 2016)

Gewichte und Maulweiten der 2017er Giant Carbon LRS laut mtbr Forum:
"Giant Carbon wheels:
TRX-0 27.5" boost: 1540g / 27mm internal width
TRX-1 27.5" boost: 1685g / 27mm internal width
XCR-0 29" boost: 1490g / 21mm internal width
XCR-1 29" boost: 1630g / 21mm internal width"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. September 2016)

ziemlich leicht für einen OEM LRS 

mein king / kong / revo / d-light / 30mm carbon LRS wiegt 1493g... da kommt der X0 mit 1540g schon sehr nah ran... auch wenn er 3mm weniger MW hat


----------



## ludwig2016 (20. September 2016)

Hi
Fahren manche von euch mit dem Trance(sx) auch Enduro rennen oder bikepark
Hält der Rahmen das aus?
Danke


----------



## hnx (20. September 2016)

Rennen fahre ich (90-95kg fahrfertig) keine. Bin mit meinem SX (MY15) ab und an im Bikepark, hauptsächlich in den bayerischen. Der Rahmen hat das bis jetzt ohne Murren gepackt. Ich blase allerdings auch nicht mit Mach2 in irgendwelchen Steinfelder.
Wobei ich das mit den Belastungen eher so sehe, dass mancher Naturtrail, weil nicht so perfekt geformt, anspruchsvoller für das Material ist.
Auch wenn es ein eher dünnes Argument ist: mit den 15/16er Trance Rahmen sind die Giant Pros EWS gefahren. Adam Craig sogar als das neue Reign verfügbar war.


----------



## ludwig2016 (20. September 2016)

Ok danke 
Dann sollte mein Bike mich aushalten


----------



## Mo(n)arch (20. September 2016)

ludwig2016 schrieb:


> Hi
> Fahren manche von euch mit dem Trance(sx) auch Enduro rennen oder bikepark
> Hält der Rahmen das aus?
> Danke


Sogar das Team ist damit Rennen gefahren. Also ja, das hält.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. September 2016)

Kommt immer auch darauf an, wie man fährt. Ich mit meinen 65 kg hab da auch eher geringere Probleme als ein 0,1 Tonner.


----------



## rmaurer (23. September 2016)

So ich bin heute mal das 2017 Trance Advanced in Medium und Large gefahren:






links das 2017er in Medium, rechts mein 2015er Trance SX in Large, beide auf meine Sattelhöhe eingestellt. Das 2017er M kommt mit einer 125mm Stütze sowie 60mm Vorbau/750mm Lenker. Ich fahre am SX eine 150mm Stütze sowie einen 50mm Vorbau/70mm Lenker.

Von der Geometrie her hat der 2017 Medium Rahmen bei gleichem Stack (ca. 590) 10mm weniger Reach als der 2016er Large Rahmen, daher finde ich den Vergleich auch so interessant.

D.h. wenn man bereit wäre einen 10mm längeren Vorbau als am alten Large zu fahren könnte man jetzt statt dem L ein M fahren und hätte superb viel Schrittfreiheit.



 

Das 2017er Large hatte ich vorher über die gleiche Strecke gejagt (1700hm) wie mein 2015er SX und bin mit dem Setup nicht wirklich gut klargekommen. Der Rahmen ist deutlich höher geworden und hat jetzt enorm viel Stack (hab den Vorbau 20mm runter gesetzt), dazu kommen noch ein langer 70mm Vorbau und der obligatorisch schmale 750mm Lenker sowie der merkbar steilerere Lenkwinkel.





(Das Photo ist kurz vor der Abfahrt entstanden daher ist die Stütze im Rahmen komplett versenkt)

Der Medium Rahmen fühlte sich etwas besser an aber irgendwie habe ich mich weder auf dem Medium noch auf dem Large schlussendlich wirklich wohlgefühlt.









Man muss dazu auch sagen dass ich mit 180cm/88cm ein Langbeiner bin, Leute mit anderen Proportionen könnte die neue Geometrie aber durchaus entgegen kommen.


----------



## hnx (23. September 2016)

Du bist da noch extremerer Langbeiner als ich (183/87). Sehe ich genauso wie du, daß dir/uns das 15/16er Trance besser passt. Sowohl was Oberrohr als auch Reach betrifft, genauso der Stack. Problematisch, wenn man die Spacer über den Vorbau setzt, dann wird der Abstand Sattel zum Lenker noch länger.

Kannst du was sagen zu Trunnion Mount/Super Deluxe vs M+?


----------



## rmaurer (23. September 2016)

Dämpfer im 2017er Trance ist ein 185 / 52.5 (eigentlich eine Frechheit nachdem es im metric Standard doch nur mehr 50mm oder 55mm Hub bei 185mm EBL geben sollte!)





Beim rauffahren hatte ich auffallend starkes wippen (liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass am Advanced 0 eine Sram Eagle mit 34T Kettenblatt zum Einsatz kommt wodurch die Kettenlinie zu hoch ist)

Dämpfer brauchte so 240-250psi (Monarch+ im 2015er SX: 220-230)

Ich hatte den Eindruck dass der Dämpfer generell etwas sensibler agiert, für eine abschließende Beurteilung war die Zeit aber einfach zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duddi (26. September 2016)

Hallo, brauche mal nen Tip. Bei mir hat sich nun schon 2 Mal das untere Schwingenlager gelöst. Habe es jedesmal mit 14 NM nachgezogen, hält aber leider immer nur ca. 200 km, dann ist es wieder locker. Das macht sich dann durch ein leichtes klacken beim Anheben am Sattel bemerkbar. Die Funktion des Lagers ist einwandfrei. Hat jemand eine Idee zum dauerhaften fixieren, oder ist das ein generelles Problem?
Viele Grüße


----------



## Mo(n)arch (26. September 2016)

duddi schrieb:


> Hallo, brauche mal nen Tip. Bei mir hat sich nun schon 2 Mal das untere Schwingenlager gelöst. Habe es jedesmal mit 14 NM nachgezogen, hält aber leider immer nur ca. 200 km, dann ist es wieder locker. Das macht sich dann durch ein leichtes klacken beim Anheben am Sattel bemerkbar. Die Funktion des Lagers ist einwandfrei. Hat jemand eine Idee zum dauerhaften fixieren, oder ist das ein generelles Problem?
> Viele Grüße



Hast du mal Schrubenkleber a la Loctite probiert? Zuerst alles entfetten, dann kleben. Sollte halten.


----------



## hnx (26. September 2016)

Auf der Schraube ist blaue Schraubensicherung drauf, die sollte sich normal nicht lösen.


----------



## duddi (26. September 2016)

Hallo,
da ist definitiv keine selbstsichernden Schraube verbaut. Ich hatte mich bisher nicht getraut da mit Loctite dran zu gehen, da das Teil ja beweglich bleiben sollte, oder? Ihr meint aber das ist kein Problem?


----------



## hnx (26. September 2016)

Ich kann später gerne gucken, wie die ab Werk kommen, habe die Schrauben aus dem Kit zuhause liegen. Bei denen, die bei mir im Rahmen stecken, ist definitiv blaue Schraubensicherung drauf und auf dem Foto im Internet ebenfalls.


----------



## sharky (26. September 2016)

auf dem bolzen ist eine sicherung ab werk drauf. aber ist doch völlig Banane ob da eine schraubensicherung von werk aus drauf ist oder nicht. sie hält nicht. ergo muss man was tun. bevor ich jetzt irgendwelche Experimente machen würde, würde ich einfach 240er loctite draufhauen und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment anziehen. über nacht stehen lassen und dann schauen, wie lange es fest bleibt. vermute, das Problem ist dann gelöst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (26. September 2016)

Vielleicht fehlt die ja ganz.


----------



## duddi (27. September 2016)

Dankeschön für die schnellen Antworten. Habe die Schraube bzw. den Bolzen nun mit mittelfestem Loctite (20NM) fixiert. Da dürfte sich hoffentlich nichts mehr lösen. Trotzdem seltsam, dass keine Schraubensicherung vorhanden war....naja.


----------



## pfs2222 (29. September 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> So ich bin heute mal das 2017 Trance Advanced in Medium und Large gefahren:
> ....
> Das 2017er Large hatte ich vorher über die gleiche Strecke gejagt (1700hm) wie mein 2015er SX und bin mit dem Setup nicht wirklich gut klargekommen. Der Rahmen ist deutlich höher geworden und hat jetzt enorm viel Stack (hab den Vorbau 20mm runter gesetzt), dazu kommen noch ein langer 70mm Vorbau und der obligatorisch schmale 750mm Lenker sowie der merkbar steilerere Lenkwinkel.
> ...
> ...



Ich hatte schon mit einem 2016 Trance Auslaufmodell geliebäugelt, aber dann die 2017er Ankündigung gesehen, dazu der Artikel in der Bike, und jetzt dieser Bericht. Ich bin Körper Geo mäßig wohl eher das Gegenteil, 1,87m groß aber Sitzriese (aka kurze Beine) - wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wäre das 2017er wohl dann besser für mich ? Ich fahre derzeit ein 29er HT mit 19" Rahmen, will aber etwas deutlich abfahrtslastigeres, mit dem ich aber auch noch zum Trail Einstieg hochradeln kann. Um eine Probefahrt komme ich sicher nicht rum, Giant Händler ist nicht weit weg, Frage ist nur wann die neuen Modelle da sind. Das Trance 2 LTD würde mir gefallen, neue SLX reicht mir sicher als Ausstattung, die Deore Bremsen tausche ich dann irgendwann gegen Magura MT5 aus. Zu der Gabel (Fox Rhythm) gibts wohl noch keine Erfahrungen ?


----------



## rmaurer (29. September 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon mit einem 2016 Trance Auslaufmodell geliebäugelt, aber dann die 2017er Ankündigung gesehen, dazu der Artikel in der Bike, und jetzt dieser Bericht. Ich bin Körper Geo mäßig wohl eher das Gegenteil, 1,87m groß aber Sitzriese (aka kurze Beine) - wenn ich das richtig interpretiere wäre das 2017er wohl dann besser für mich ? Ich fahre derzeit ein 29er HT mit 19" Rahmen, will aber etwas deutlich abfahrtslastigeres, mit dem ich aber auch noch zum Trail Einstieg hochradeln kann. Um eine Probefahrt komme ich sicher nicht rum, Giant Händler ist nicht weit weg, Frage ist nur wann die neuen Modelle da sind. Das Trance 2 LTD würde mir gefallen, neue SLX reicht mir sicher als Ausstattung, die Deore Bremsen tausche ich dann irgendwann gegen Magura MT5 aus. Zu der Gabel (Fox Rhythm) gibts wohl noch keine Erfahrungen ?


Als Sitzriese (langer Oberkörper, kurze Beine) bräuchtest du einen Rahmen mit viel Reach aber wenig Stack (da sonst der Lenker zu hoch kommt). Der neue Trance L Rahmen hat zwar 448 Reach aber auch 614 Stack.

Der alte Trance L Rahmen hatte 439 Reach bei 590 Stack. Wenn wir beim neuen Rahmen ebenfalls einen Stack von 590 annehmen (in der Praxis z.b. durch Entfernen aller Spacer unterm Vorbau umsetzbar) ergäbe das bei 67° LW einen effektiven Reach von 448+(24*cos67)= 457

D.h. rein rechnerisch ist der neue Rahmen bei gleichen Sitzrohr 18mm länger und hat weniger "Luft" nach unten was die Lenkerhöhe betrifft. Dies aber mit Vorbehalt denn in der Praxis hat sich der Rahmen nicht um soviel länger angefühlt, dafür aber deutlich zu hoch (trotz Entfernen von 20mm Spacer) ich hatte leider auch einen 70mm Vorbau drauf was den Vergleich weiter erschwerte.





Nachdem ich das neue Trance über dieselbe Strecke gejagt habe wie mein Trance SX kann ich den Bike Artikel so überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. Das neue Trance fühlte sich mehr wie ein langhubiges Tourenbike an, der Lenkwinkel ist definitiv steiler, nicht flacher (sagt auch Giant so).

Wenn möglich würde ich dir empfehlen den alten Rahmen mal probezufahren, es gibt ja jetzt z.b. das 2016er Trance SX im Abverkauf.


----------



## pfs2222 (29. September 2016)

Das Trance SX liegt wahrscheinlich nicht im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, auch nicht im Abverkauf. Hat das den selben Rahmen wie das normale Trance ? Muss mal sehen ob mein Händler noch irgendein Trance in L da hat zum Probesitzen.


----------



## rmaurer (29. September 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Das Trance SX liegt wahrscheinlich nicht im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, auch nicht im Abverkauf. Hat das den selben Rahmen wie das normale Trance ? Muss mal sehen ob mein Händler noch irgendein Trance in L da hat zum Probesitzen.


im Abverkauf gibt es das 2016er Trance SX bereits für weit unter 3000. Schau mal bei s-tec Sports.

Du kannst natürlich auch ein Trance 2 Ltd nehmen (und voll sparen) nur um dann später doch Laufräder, Reifen, Schaltung, Lenker, Vorbau, Gabel und eventuell auch Dämpfer und Bremsen zu tauschen, so wie es viele im Form hier machen. Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal!

Und ja zum 1000. mal, die Rahmen sind die gleichen.


----------



## sharky (29. September 2016)

bei s-tec anfragen und ein angebot machen lassen. da bekommt man auch während der saison öfter mal gute preise


----------



## pfs2222 (30. September 2016)

Das SX hat Einfachantrieb, nichts für mich, da fehlt mir Bandbreite. Dann lieber das 2016er Limited 1.5 mit XT...


----------



## ludwig2016 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe das 1.5 ltd 2016
Und kann es nur empfehlen
Geändert hab ich bisher:
Lenker
Vorbau
Auf 1fach
 geplant sind noch andere Laufräder 
Ist aber alles Geschmacksache und es fähr auch ungeändert wunderbar


----------



## Starter77 (2. Oktober 2016)

Hey wo wir gerade beim Thema Laufrad sind:

Ich hätte auch Interesse an den Roval Traverse Fattie 650B
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/components/wheels/roval-traverse-fattie-650b/118053

Leider werden die im ganzen Internet nur mit Freilauf für SRAM angeboten.
Ich habe keinen Specialized Händler in der Nähe.
Meine Frage: Welcher Freilauf passt für Shimano 11-Fach (Trance 1.5 2016) - ich werde einfach nicht aus den Beiträgen hier schlau. Einfach eine DT Artikelnummer oder einen Link. Vielen lieben Dank 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfs2222 (2. Oktober 2016)

War gestern mal beim Probesitzen. Das 2016er Trance 1.5 LTD in L hat sich schon ganz gut angefühlt, dann hat der Verkäufer mir empfohlen, mich mal auf ein XL zu setzen. Ich war erstmal sehr skeptisch, bin aber dann gefühlt besser draufgesessen als auf dem L. Vielleicht weil ich ein 29er HT gewöhnt bin. Dann habe ich mal beide Größen direkt nebeneinander gestellt. Der XL Rahmen war sicher keine 2 Zoll höher, aber auf jeden Fall länger. Es war auch ein etwas längerer Vorbau montiert. Wenn ich die Geo Daten auf dem Papier vergleiche, bin ich echt am Überlegen ob ich mir nicht lieber das 2016er in XL hole als auf das 2017er in L zu warten. Mit meinen kurzen Beinen und dem langen Oberkörper scheint mir der größere Reach entgegenzukommen...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Oktober 2016)

Starter77 schrieb:


> ... Meine Frage: Welcher Freilauf passt für Shimano 11-Fach ...


Der https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/370...nken-system-shimano-mtb-9-11-fach?action_ms=1 müsste es sein.


----------



## Starter77 (2. Oktober 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Der https://whizz-wheels.de/shop/de/370...nken-system-shimano-mtb-9-11-fach?action_ms=1 müsste es sein.


Danke


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Oktober 2016)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Danke


Gerne. Aber warum bestellst nicht gleich beim Speci-Händler mit dem richtigen Freilauf.


----------



## Starter77 (2. Oktober 2016)

Weil ich in jede Richtung zum nächsten Händler 50km fahren muss :-(


----------



## Deleted 173968 (2. Oktober 2016)

Auch die haben gelbe Autos.


----------



## Starter77 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ja wenn das so einfach ist werde ich nächste Woche mal ein paar Telefonate führen.

Dennoch finde ich die Beschreibung von Specialized für einen Laien ziemlich verwirrend.


----------



## Ironass (2. Oktober 2016)

@pfs2222 
Das Trance kannste nicht wie ein HTC beurteilen. Würde dir zur zum kleineRennen Rahmen raten. Die Agilität und Kontrolleider im Gelände ist wesentlich höher. Ausserdem kommst du besser vom Rad weg wenn nötig. Es sei denn, du willst nur Touren fahren. 
Hatte selbst das L. Super Gefühl beim fahren auf Schotter und Waldautobahn. Hatte das Glück nen m-Rahmen zu bekommen. Dann noch kurzer Vorbau. Jetzt ist es gefühlt ein anderes Rad. 
Dafür fahr ich jetzt damit keine längeren Touren mehr. Eher zum Spassrad geworden. Also wenn du dein HT noch hast, willst du nun ja was anderes.


----------



## Ironass (2. Oktober 2016)

boah  scheiße t9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. Oktober 2016)

Kommt drauf an, was und wie man fahren möchte. Schau dir mal den Radstand von DH Bikes an.


----------



## pfs2222 (2. Oktober 2016)

Ich suche ein Rad für alles. Touren mit ordentlich Trail Anteil. Mal in einen Trailpark. Vielleicht sogar mal mit dem Lift hoch und eine längere Trail Abfahrt. Nicht zu hart, und Bike Park überlasse ich den jüngeren. 
Mein HT geht dann an meinen Sohn.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (3. Oktober 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Rad für alles. Touren mit ordentlich Trail Anteil. Mal in einen Trailpark. Vielleicht sogar mal mit dem Lift hoch und eine längere Trail Abfahrt. Nicht zu hart, und Bike Park überlasse ich den jüngeren.
> Mein HT geht dann an meinen Sohn.



Wenn du sagst, dass du kurze Beine hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall beide Grössen mal im Gelände abwärts bewegen. Schon wegen der Bein- und Sitzfreiheit. Ausserdem sollte auf alle Fälle eine 150er Dropperstütze Platz finden. Wäre halt blöd, wenn du danach abwärts weniger Spaß hättest, weil du zu wenig Bewegungsfreiheit hast.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (4. Oktober 2016)

Hi, ich suche einen Trance Rahmen in XL 650b, Farbe egal!
Im tausche gegen einen 2014er L in schwarz / weis oder gegen Bares!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Oktober 2016)

Was kostet denn das 142x12 Set plus Steckachse für das Trance/Intrigue?


----------



## Ironass (5. Oktober 2016)

ca 40Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 1655 (5. Oktober 2016)

Am 2016 Trance 2 passt dieses Set hier

http://soshanger.com/epages/box1113...Shops/box11137/Products/"GS8346142KIT/GNT[2]"

wie angegossen.

zzgl Steckachse ... M12x1,5

Ist halt ne alternative wenn bei Giant nicht Lieferbar ... wie bei mir.


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Oktober 2016)

Hat  jemand  noch die 135x9mm Ausfallenden daheim rumfliegen und will sie loswerden? 
Mein Kumpel sucht diese für sein Trance 2 von 2015.
Gerne  auch als PN ☺

Gruß Philipp


----------



## Ironass (5. Oktober 2016)

hab ich. Und auch die Achse


----------



## PORTEX77 (5. Oktober 2016)

ok.was heisst auch die Achse? 
Müsste doch ein regulärer Schnellspanner sein 135x9mm?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Oktober 2016)

Nein, bei Giant / DT SWISS RWS ist das anders - da ist das Gewinde direkt im Ausfallende, nicht in so einem Gegenstück wie bei QR/Schnellspanner.

Danke für die Preisrichtung, dann bleib ich vll bei QR, weil den Umrüstkit gibts für DT Naben schon ab 25€ - und so schlimm ists ja sonst nicht, v.a. nicht bei 45kg

20€ plus 30€ für den SOSHanger+Spanner sind 50.
Und der SOSHANGER ist grade lt deinem Link (auch) nicht lieferbar


----------



## Deleted 1655 (6. Oktober 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> 20€ plus 30€ für den SOSHanger+Spanner sind 50.
> Und der SOSHANGER ist grade lt deinem Link (auch) nicht lieferbar



Nicht Lieferbar ... schade, meines wissens nach fertigen die aber schnell nach.

Bei Giant kostet das Originale Set ... um die 40 Euro +/- für das Ausfallenden Set und ca 30 Euro +/- für die Giant Achse.

Macht um die 70 Euro. 

Für die Achse tut es auch eine andere die den Maßen entspricht und dann auch dementsprechend günstiger ist


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Oktober 2016)

@JohSch :
Ja bei 142/12 ist das Gewinde im Ausfallende, bei 135/9 dieht das aufm Bild aber anders aus:
http://soshanger.com/epages/box1113...cts/"GS8346135KIT/GNT"&ViewAction=ViewProduct



Wer weiß  was? Es geht darum, mein Kumpel  hat n speziellen Schnellspanner um einen Anhänger zu fahren, diesen würde er gerne am Trance ab und zu für Touren nutzen (ob das Sinn macht oder nicht sei jetzt mal dahingestellt also bitte keine Kommentare  dazu).
Kann ich in den 135/9 Ausfallern einen beliebigen  Schnellspanner fahren?
Im oben verlinkten Artikel  sieht es so aus,  durch diese zusätzliche Adapterplatte (die mit dem kleinen Loch) müsste doch dann ganz normal  der Gegenhalt zum Spannen gegeben sein? Ist das bei Giant nicht so?
@Ironass ?
Sorry ich fahr kein Trance daher meine Fragen


----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2016)

die 135/9 ausfallende haben das gewinde genau so in der kleinen schwarzen platte, die das Gegenstück zu dem teil mit dem schaltauge bildet. das gewinde sieht man auf dem von dir verlinkten bild nur nicht. technisch wie und inhaltlich wieso sollte giant denn die 142/12 ausfaller mit einem gewinde versehen und gleichzeitig für 135/9 ein gewinde am hinterbau vorsehen? ich kann ja nicht eine 12mm Bohrung wo haben und gleichzeitig ein 9mm gewinde drin haben


----------



## active-bikes (6. Oktober 2016)

stediju schrieb:


> Nicht Lieferbar ... schade, meines wissens nach fertigen die aber schnell nach.
> 
> Bei Giant kostet das Originale Set ... um die 40 Euro +/- für das Ausfallenden Set und ca 30 Euro +/- für die Giant Achse.
> 
> ...



Das Ausfallende mit Gegenstück kostet 15,- Euro und die Achse 29,- . Hab ich beides im Laden.... bei Interesse am besten ne PN.


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Oktober 2016)

@sharky 
Also kann ich jetzt nen QR9 in den Ausfallenden fahren oder nicht?
Ist n bisschen verwirrend...Im Netz steht manchmal  135/9 und manchmal 135/12
Bild hat keiner mal zufällig?
Danke für eure Mühe und  Geduld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (6. Oktober 2016)

"Nen" ausfallenden schon gleich garnicht. Es heißt ja nicht "einen ausfallenden". Aber ja man kann 135/9 mit der passenden giant 9mm achse fahren. Und der Grund warum manchmal 135/12 dasteht ist, dass es auch das Maß als achsstandard gibt


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Oktober 2016)

Ok, danke. Muss ich zwingend den
Giant-SS nehmen? Kollege will ja den speziellen SS für den Anhänger nutzen...
Sonst  ist  der Umbau für die Katz...
P.S.: "nen" bezog sich auf den Schnellspanner nicht auf die Ausfallenden, bitte nochmal den Satzbau beachten


----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2016)

Kannst auch nen normalen Schnellspanner fahren.


----------



## redspawn2005 (7. Oktober 2016)

Mein 2014er Custom-Schätzchen (trenne mich leider gerade davon)


----------



## pfs2222 (7. Oktober 2016)

redspawn2005 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 535224 Anhang anzeigen 535225
> Mein 2014er Custom-Schätzchen (trenne mich leider gerade davon)


Ist nicht zufällig in L ?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (7. Oktober 2016)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/836086-giant-trance-2-ltd-2014-custom


----------



## sharky (7. Oktober 2016)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Kannst auch nen normalen Schnellspanner fahren.


ist der lang genug?


----------



## redspawn2005 (7. Oktober 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Ist nicht zufällig in L ?


Zufällig doch


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Oktober 2016)

@sharky 
@Tyrolens 
Hab eben mal den  speziellen Schnellspanner begutachtet,ist genauso lang wie die 142/12 Achse.
Müsste somit theoretisch  passen bzw. wäre ein Bild echt mal gut um zu sehen wie das 9mmAusfallende am Rahmen verbaut aufträgt/sitzt...
Das "Problem" ist das auf das SS-Gewinde noch ne spezielle Nuss drauf muss, für den Hänger..... ob das dann lang genug ist?

Montag mal zum Gianthändler,evtl. steht da n Bike mit 135/9, dann kann man da mal kurz schauen bzw. kurz den SS tauschen

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann dir's morgen Abend oder am Sonntag photographieren.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Oktober 2016)

Das wäre natürlich super von dir!


----------



## Deleted 1655 (8. Oktober 2016)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> @sharky
> @Tyrolens
> Hab eben mal den  speziellen Schnellspanner begutachtet,ist genauso lang wie die 142/12 Achse.
> Müsste somit theoretisch  passen bzw. wäre ein Bild echt mal gut um zu sehen wie das 9mmAusfallende am Rahmen verbaut aufträgt/sitzt...
> ...




DAs meinst Du wohl nicht? Ist vom 2016 Trance 2


----------



## hnx (8. Oktober 2016)

Falls jemand die neuen Ausfallenden für 12x142 in "verdrehsicherer" kaufen will hier ein Link mit der Teilenummer. Kann auch jeder deutsche Giant Händler bestellen:
http://www.giantbikespares.com/Gian...ger--1280GS834609B1_G1/product_detail/3-42169
(Link von pb dreist geklaut)


----------



## PORTEX77 (8. Oktober 2016)

@stediju 
Vielen Dank 
Hast PN


----------



## Deleted 8566 (9. Oktober 2016)

Habe jetzt auch noch mal geschaut. Also es ist von Schnellspanner zu Schnellspanner verschieden. Wie man auf dem Photo oben sieht, muss die Achse ziemlich genau 168 mm lang sein. Nicht jeder Schnellspanner schafft das. Bei dem von Hope geht es sich knapp aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __hannes__ (21. Oktober 2016)

Weiß jemand ob der 2017er Rahmen hinten auch für 203 Bremsscheiben zugelassen ist?


----------



## hnx (21. Oktober 2016)

Zugelassen ist was ab Werk verbaut wird.


----------



## rmaurer (21. Oktober 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Zugelassen ist was ab Werk verbaut wird.


ab Werk kommt das Trance mit 160mm (Shimano) bzw 170mm (Sram)
Zugelassen ist der Rahmen bis 180mm.


----------



## Starter77 (21. Oktober 2016)

welches Trance hat denn nur 160mm hinten gehabt? Laut Giant hatten doch alle Shimano 180mm, selbst das Trance 4 aus 2014


----------



## xlacherx (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin zeitweise auch schon ne 203er hinten gefahren. Braucht man m.M.n. am AM/EN aber nicht wirklich hinten. Klar wenn man es nur durch den Park prügelt kann man drüber nachdenken aber sonst reicht die 180er normal schon


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> ab Werk kommt das Trance mit 160mm (Shimano) bzw 170mm (Sram)
> Zugelassen ist der Rahmen bis 180mm.


Sehr geehrter Herr xxx



Es sind nur die Durchmesser am Rahmen / Hinterbau freigegeben die auch Verbaut sind .



Bei den Federgabeln gelten die Angaben der Federgabel  Hersteller .



Mit freundlichem Gruß

Giant Service


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Oktober 2016)

Auf unseren 2015 war hinten eine 180 verbaut 

Lg


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2016)

Dann ist's auch freigegeben, nur hat sich sein Beitrag nicht so gelesen als ob 180er verbaut gewesen wären.


----------



## rmaurer (22. Oktober 2016)

Mein Trance SX kam mit 170mm Scheibe hinten. Nach Rücksprache mit Giant habe ich eine 180mm Scheibe montiert. Der Rahmen ist dafür freigegeben, wenn man dem Gedankengang in der obigen email folgt würde das ja bedeuten dass der an sich baugleiche Rahmen beim Trance 2 aufgrund der verbauten Austattung (140mm Gabel, 160mm Scheibe) eine andere Freigabe hat als der vom Trance SX (160mm Gabel, 170mm Scheibe) was ja schwer sein kann. Der Herr vom Support hat sich da eben geirrt, so einfach ist das.


----------



## pfs2222 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ab wann kann man denn mit den 2017er Modellen rechnen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2016)

Stehen vereinzelt schon in den Läden.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (22. Oktober 2016)

Servus, hier eine Gedankenspiel zum Thema Dämpfer 200x57mm:
Hat hier jemand daran gedacht, den Dämpfer mit Offsetbuchsen zu verbauen, um vor allem im letzten Stück Federweg nicht zu weit in den regressiven Bereich zu kommen, bzw. auch hinsichtlich Kollisionen sicher zu gehen?
Man könnte so auch bei 30% SAG weiterhin hoch im Federwegsbereich stehen.
Wäre das überhaupt möglich (Genug Platz für die Buchsen)?

Edit: Wurde bereits dikutiert. Sollte gehen.


----------



## hnx (22. Oktober 2016)

Geht, aber die exzentrischen Buchsen gehen nur in ein Auge, dh irgendwo bei 1-2mm ist Schluss. Andernfalls musst du dir auch noch eine neue Achse fertigen lassen oder passende Schrauben suchen.
Die meisten verbauen den längeren Dämpfer ohne Ausgleich.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (23. Oktober 2016)

Sagt mal, hat schon mal jemand mit erfolg die Aufkleber vom Rahmen entfernt?

Ist ein Trance 2 von 2016 und die kombination vom schönen schwarzen Rahmen mit türkisen und gelben Decals gefällt ir so gar nicht.


----------



## Ironass (23. Oktober 2016)

In love with Trance


----------



## Frodijak (23. Oktober 2016)

…


----------



## Starter77 (23. Oktober 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> In love with TranceAnhang anzeigen 539874



Welche Spank sind das genau? Schaut gut aus


----------



## Ironass (23. Oktober 2016)

Spank Spike Race 33


----------



## Deleted 1655 (23. Oktober 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Einen Bogen Schmirgelpapier und ab gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (25. Oktober 2016)

stediju schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hat schon mal jemand mit erfolg die Aufkleber vom Rahmen entfernt?
> 
> Ist ein Trance 2 von 2016 und die kombination vom schönen schwarzen Rahmen mit türkisen und gelben Decals gefällt ir so gar nicht.


lass es. ich hab mal aus versehen etwas expoidharz drauf bekommen, da hat es einen davon etwas angelöst. da ist wie ne dünne papierschicht drunter. die bekommt man nur mit rumgrubbeln quadratmilimeterweise ab. und die Oberfläche des rahmens leidet dabei. die üblichen Mittelchen mit fön & co scheiden aus. Lösungsmittel lösen eher den lack als die papper auf.


----------



## Lutsch (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich von meinem Trance SX aus 2014 trennen. Wenn jemand noch einen gut erhaltenen Rahmen oder komplettes Rad sucht: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/854206-giant-trance-sx-2014

Über Preise kann man wie immer reden.


----------



## schoeppi (30. Oktober 2016)

Der Preis ist jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder?


----------



## Lutsch (30. Oktober 2016)

@schoeppi
Preis ist ja verhandelbar, wenn du das also willst kannst du dich gerne melden.


----------



## Starter77 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hat noch jemand eine Quelle wo die Giant Steckachse in 142x12 lieferbar ist?
Oder eine Alternative die zu 100% passt?

Beim Händler bestellt aber die kommt nicht herbei und auf Lager ist sie scheinbar auch nirgendwo.


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Oktober 2016)

http://www.radhaus-roedel.de/
Einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frodijak (31. Oktober 2016)

…


----------



## SRX-Prinz (31. Oktober 2016)

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sh...znU6ZzAyhmFHqetfRbe8a9WnV-C3-XwDj_hoCJzXw_wcB
Diese passt. Keine X-12


----------



## Starter77 (31. Oktober 2016)

Danke


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (31. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ich baue gerade ein 2016er Trance von zweifach auf einfach um. Die GX-Kurbel inkl. Innenlager ist rausgeflogen, hinein kommt meine alte 970er XTR inkl. XT-Innenlager. Da es sich um ein Pressfit-Innenlager handelt und ich damit keine Erfahrung habe, bin ich etwas unsicher. Zum Lieferumfang des Lagers gehört auch ein schmaler Distanzring, ich schätze mal ein Millimeter, vielleicht zwei. Da ja die Kettenlinie recht wichtig ist und ich Pressfit nicht nach Versuch und Irrtum ein- und auspressen kann, frage ich hier in die Runde, wo der Spacer hinkommt oder ob der überflüssig ist. Es kommt ein ovales Absolute Black-Kettenblatt zum Einsatz und AB schreibt von einer  Kettenlinie von 48,5mm. Wenn ich nur grob messe (ohne Kurbel), dann scheine ich letztlich eher bei 50mm oder ähnlich herauszukommen - also auf keinen Fall einen Spacer mehr rechts setzen.
Weiß jemand Bescheid und kann mir weiterhelfen?
Besten Dank!
Jens


----------



## aibeekey (31. Oktober 2016)

Der Spacer vom Tretlager dient nicht dazu die Kettenlinie einzustellen. Den brauchst du oder du brauchst ihn nicht, sonst ist am Ende die Welle der Kurbel zu lang oder zu kurz. Entscheidend ist die Gehäusebreite vom Tretlager. Also abmessen und in die Shimano Anleitung schauen 

Beim Reign braucht man ihn, beim Trance hab ich leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (31. Oktober 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Der Spacer vom Tretlager dient nicht dazu die Kettenlinie einzustellen. Den brauchst du oder du brauchst ihn nicht, sonst ist am Ende die Welle der Kurbel zu lang oder zu kurz. Entscheidend ist die Gehäusebreite vom Tretlager. Also abmessen und in die Shimano Anleitung schauen
> 
> Beim Reign braucht man ihn, beim Trance hab ich leider keine Ahnung.



Hallo marx, vielen Dank. Leider ist keine Gebrauchsanweisung dabei. Und leider werde ich nicht richtig schlau aus den Abmessungen ohne Anleitung. Wenn ich den Spacer brauchen sollte, dann verändert es aber doch schon die Kettenlinie, je nachdem, ob ich den Spacer rechts oder links montiere. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler drin? Zuhause messe ich mal die Gehäusebreite. Melde mich ggf. später noch mal.


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Oktober 2016)

Bei unserem trace war einer drauf und ich habe ihm beim umbau der 2 fach kurbel auf 1 fach ,auf die linke seite verlegt


----------



## aibeekey (31. Oktober 2016)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> Hallo marx, vielen Dank. Leider ist keine Gebrauchsanweisung dabei. Und leider werde ich nicht richtig schlau aus den Abmessungen ohne Anleitung. Wenn ich den Spacer brauchen sollte, dann verändert es aber doch schon die Kettenlinie, je nachdem, ob ich den Spacer rechts oder links montiere. Oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler drin? Zuhause messe ich mal die Gehäusebreite. Melde mich ggf. später noch mal.



Auf welcher Seite du ihn einsetzt ist dann deine Entscheidung, das stimmt. Aber du kannst ihn eben zur Einstellung der Kettenlinie nicht einfach komplett weglassen oder dazu stecken. Geht eben darum verschiedene Gehäusebreiten an eine Kurbelwelle anzupassen.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (31. Oktober 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Bei unserem trace war einer drauf und ich habe ihm beim umbau der 2 fach kurbel auf 1 fach ,auf die linke seite verlegt



Vielen Dank für die Info, das hilft mir weiter. Welche Einfach-Konfiguration fährst Du denn und wie gut funktionieren Schaltung und Rückwärtstreten? Wie gut laufen denn die kleinen Ritzel?



marx. schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite du ihn einsetzt ist dann deine Entscheidung, das stimmt. Aber du kannst ihn eben zur Einstellung der Kettenlinie nicht einfach komplett weglassen oder dazu stecken. Geht eben darum verschiedene Gehäusebreiten an eine Kurbelwelle anzupassen.



Danke, dann habe ich es doch halbwegs richtig verstanden inzwischen. Das Gehäuse hat eine Breite von 89,5mm und mit dem Spacer bin ich dann bei 92mm. Ich würde den Spacer dann wohl auf der Nichtantriebsseite montieren und hoffen, dass die Kettenlinie für 1x11 so am besten passt.
Das 2016er Trance hat ja noch eine recht lange Kettenstrebe - das kommt der Schaltperformance doch eher zugute, oder?

Beste Grüße, Jens


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Oktober 2016)

Es geht um das bike meiner frau mit 30 nw und shimano 11-46 kasette 

Läuft sehr gut ich nehme an du meinst beim zurücktreten ob gänge runterfallen vom grossen ritzel 

Ja tun sie bei allen 3 unserer bikes was aber nicht weiter stört wen man es mal gewohnt ist  

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterbrau2 (31. Oktober 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ...ich nehme an du meinst beim zurücktreten ob gänge runterfallen vom grossen ritzel
> 
> Ja tun sie bei allen 3 unserer bikes was aber nicht weiter stört wen man es mal gewohnt ist
> 
> Lg



Genau das meinte ich. Danke für die Info. Ich baue grad ein Trance auf mit 1x11 XT-Schaltwerk, SRAM 10-42-Kassette und SRAM Kette. Ich bin gespannt, wie das läuft. Werde es montieren, wie von Dir berichtet. Ergebnis gibt's dann hier; kann leider noch ein paar Tage dauern. 
Gruß, Jens


----------



## Starter77 (31. Oktober 2016)

habe mir jetzt diese Achse bestellt:

https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/dt-swiss-142-x-12-mm-e-thru-steckachse/aid:864299

Hier im Thread stand irgendwo dass die Shimano nicht so gut passt wie die DT Swiss - Optimal wäre aber nur die original Giant.


----------



## sharky (31. Oktober 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Auf welcher Seite du ihn einsetzt ist dann deine Entscheidung, das stimmt..


Das stimmt nicht . es ist klar vorgegeben eo die spacer hin gehören . einfach einbauen wo es einem beliebt ist nicht


----------



## aibeekey (1. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht . es ist klar vorgegeben eo die spacer hin gehören . einfach einbauen wo es einem beliebt ist nicht



Wo sollte der Unterschied sein? Sowohl Lager als auch Tretlager sind symmetrisch?
Vorgabe ist Antriebsseite, aber sowohl bei BSA als auch bei pressfit entsteht kein problem wenn man es links montiert, oder übersehe ich was?
(Kollision von 50er Kettenblatt mit kettenstrebe zählt nicht...)


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. November 2016)

Welchen Tune haben denn die RS Dämpfer in Trances? Das Reign hat nen M/M, das Intrigue aber nen M/L, was hat das Trance?

(und ich hab bei uns wegen neuen LRS auf 142 umgebaut und ergo 135x5er Hardware übrig -> BikeMarkt wer was braucht)


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (1. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht . es ist klar vorgegeben eo die spacer hin gehören . einfach einbauen wo es einem beliebt ist nicht



Hallo sharky, mir leuchtet Dein Einwand auch nicht ein, zumal Du ihn nicht weiter ausführst. Erklär doch bitte  genauer, an welcher Position der Spacer zu sitzen hat und warum. Gern auch mit Quelle von Shimano dazu - ich habe nichts gefunden.
Grüße, Jens


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (1. November 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Welchen Tune haben denn die RS Dämpfer in Trances? Das Reign hat nen M/M, das Intrigue aber nen M/L, was hat das Trance?



Mein 2016er Trance hat MM-Tune im RockShox Monarch RT.


----------



## xlacherx (1. November 2016)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> Hallo sharky, mir leuchtet Dein Einwand auch nicht ein, zumal Du ihn nicht weiter ausführst. Erklär doch bitte  genauer, an welcher Position der Spacer zu sitzen hat und warum. Gern auch mit Quelle von Shimano dazu - ich habe nichts gefunden.
> Grüße, Jens



Google hilft 
http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-FC0002-12-GER.pdf

Dort findet man wie es gehört. Und ich seh auch kein Grund es anderst zu machen. Dass die Kette beim rückwertstretten runter fliegt liegt an der Kasette. Nach dem Umbau auf das OneUp 50er Blatt fliegt da nichts mehr runter.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (1. November 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Google hilft
> http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-FC0002-12-GER.pdf
> 
> Dort findet man wie es gehört. Und ich seh auch kein Grund es anderst zu machen. Dass die Kette beim rückwertstretten runter fliegt liegt an der Kasette. Nach dem Umbau auf das OneUp 50er Blatt fliegt da nichts mehr runter.


Besten Dank für die Quelle. Ich hatte auch gesucht und genau dieses Dokument nicht gefunden. Diese "Google hilft"-Bemerkungen klingen für mich immer von  recht weit oben herab... Trotzdem Danke.
Gibt es neben der geposteten Vorgabe von Shimano noch Ideen zur inhaltlichen Begründung, es exakt so machen zu sollen? Den Spacer links zu positionieren würde der Kettenlinie doch  gut tun, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. November 2016)

Bei zwei unserer bikes sitzt der ring links und das schon mehrere 1000 km und höhenmeter machen beide keine probleme 

Lg


----------



## aibeekey (1. November 2016)

@Meisterbrau2 Es gibt schon einige Gründe, den Spacer nach rechts zu machen. Aber die spielen bei 1-Fach alle keine Rolle...

1. könntest oder würdest du Probleme mit dem Umwerfer bekommen bei 2 fach. Möglich, dass er sich nicht mehr vernünftig einstellen lassen und schleifen würde.

=> bei 1-fach egal

2. Ein anderer Grund ist die maximale Kettenblattgröße. Der Hersteller baut die Strebe so, dass normalerweise alles, was bei 2-fach so verkauft wird auch noch verbaut werden kann. Schiebst du jetzt einfach die Kettenlinie nach innen, kommt eventuell dein Kettenblatt an die Strebe.

=> bei allem bis ~36er Blatt egal, am Trance wirst du ja bei 1-fach kein 44er Blatt verbauen wollen.

3. falls du eine Kettenführung montieren willst, ist die natürlich auch auf die "normale" Kettenlinie mit Spacer ausgelegt. Eventuell würde es hier also zu Schleifproblemen kommen

=> bei 1-fach mit Narrow/Wide an einem Trance: auch relativ egal, ich gehe davon aus, dass du nicht zwingend eine brauchen wirst.

Sonst seh ich da keine Probleme und warte wie du auf Begründung von
@sharky und @xlacherx


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (1. November 2016)

@marx.: Danke für Deine Ausführungen, die letztlich genau den Überlegungen von mir (und vermutlich auch @herbert2010) entsprechen. Geht eben um 1x11 am Trance, 32er KB, zunächst ohne Kettenführung (wobei es vermutlich auch bleiben wird). 
Ich bin gespannt auf die Argumente `pro-Spacer-rechts´. 

Jens


----------



## hnx (1. November 2016)

Bei der Kettenlinie von 11-fach wird sich Shimano was gedacht haben warum der Spacer auf die Antriebsseite soll und nicht gegenüber. Die Kette läuft besser auf das kleine Ritzel. Der Hersteller kann immer nur von der Masse ausgehen und die scheint dann dort so häufig zu fahren, dass man den weniger optimalen Lauf, der durch Spacerseitenwechsel auch nicht optimal wird, aufs große Ritzel für den besten Kompromiss erachtet. Wer im großen Ritzel mehr als einen Notanker sieht wäre eh mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt besser beraten.


----------



## aibeekey (1. November 2016)

hnx schrieb:


> Bei der Kettenlinie von 11-fach wird sich Shimano was gedacht haben warum der Spacer auf die Antriebsseite soll und nicht gegenüber. Die Kette läuft besser auf das kleine Ritzel. Der Hersteller kann immer nur von der Masse ausgehen und die scheint dann dort so häufig zu fahren, dass man den weniger optimalen Lauf, der durch Spacerseitenwechsel auch nicht optimal wird, aufs große Ritzel für den besten Kompromiss erachtet. Wer im großen Ritzel mehr als einen Notanker sieht wäre eh mit einem kleineren Kettenblatt besser beraten.



Kettenlinien:

Shimano 1x11: 50,4mm
Sram 1x11: 49mm

Breite Innenlagerspacer: 2,5mm

Also wäre Shimano ohne Spacer bei 48mm, Sram bei 49mm
Oder anders gesagt: der Unterschied mit "offiziellem" Einbau ist größer als der Unterschied bei "falschem" Einbau. Trotzdem funktionieren Sram und Shimano untereinander ja seltsamerweise?

Und über all die Offset Kettenblätter, die 1000e Leute problemlos fahren haben wir dann noch nicht mal gesprochen...


----------



## hnx (1. November 2016)

Frage mich warum du mich jetzt zitiert hast, mit meinem Post hat das nicht viel zu tun.

Weder für falschen Einbau des Spacer noch für Offset Kettenblätter von Drittanbietern haften Shimano/SRAM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (1. November 2016)

Ich hab dich zitiert, weil deine Aussage im Fahrrad Bereich halt nicht sinnvoll ist. Oder fährst du deine Reifen auch mit den Drücken die auf den Flanken aufgedruckt sind? Dann solltest du keinen Schwalbe Reifen unter 1.6 bar fahren, weil Schwalbe sonst nicht mehr Haftet. Continental schreibt für den Baron Project 3-4 bar...
Procore hat so gut wie kein Hersteller offiziell freigegeben, sollte man also auch nicht fahren.
AWK oder MST Tuning für deine Gabel? Was sagt Rock Shox dazu?

Die Hersteller sichern sich eben gegen alles und jeden ab. Verständlich. Aber auch sinnvoll?

Gesunder Menschenverstand steht für mich immernoch über Herstellervorgaben.
Also kann Shimano sagen, was sie wollen. Spacer auf die andere Seite funktioniert.


----------



## hnx (2. November 2016)

Zu AWK MST etc sagt SRAM das Gleiche wie zu Bremsbelägen von Drittanbietern. Reifen fahre ich auch unter dem von Hersteller spezifizierten Druck, würde daher auch nie auf die Idee kommen irgendwelche dadurch entstehenden Schäden dem Hersteller anzulasten oder wenn die Beläge von Trickstuff oder die Scheibe von Shimano mir eine quietschende Guide beschert.

Wenn du meinst, dass der Spacer links besser als Gesamtpaket funktioniert, dann baue ihn dort ein, der Lauf aufs kleinste Ritzel, das wegen seiner Größe anfällig ist, ist dann halt schlechter. Vielleicht ein guter Kompromiss für manchen Fahrer, der mehr auf groß als klein fährt und dafür weniger effiziente Kraftübertragung an den kleineren Ritzel n akzeptiert.


----------



## Ironass (6. November 2016)

Jetzt bin ich auch dran.
Umbau 1x11
Material
xt:
Shifter i-spec b an Zee 
Ritzel 11-42
Kette
Schaltwerk
slx:
Kurbel 175 (Größe 1,74 / SL ca 81)
Kettenblatt 30z
+ nicht schaltbare Kefü die noch rumliegt 

als ich die alten Teile vom 2014er L-Rahmen auf den 2015er M-Rahmen umgebaut habe, war da glaube ich kein Spacer. Muss der nun rein. Laut Shimano dann ja wohl. Welcher von wo?


----------



## aibeekey (6. November 2016)

Wenn du den Spacer vergessen hast, würdest du das merken. Dann hätte deine Kurbel nämlich Spiel 
Ich hab nach wie vor keine Ahnung, ob einer rein muss. Hab selbst kein Trance.

offiziell gibts von Shimano 3 Szenarien:

-kein Spacer
-1 Spacer: Antriebsseite
-3 Spacer: 2 Antriebsseite, 1 Bremsseite

(letzteres gibts aber nur für BSA, bei Pressfit kommt nur 0 oder 1 in Frage)


----------



## Ironass (7. November 2016)

Pressfit Trance 2015 sm-bb71 bb92
(lt Einbauanleitung Bike-Zeitschrift bei bb92 ohne Spacer)

Kurbel Slx m7000 68/73 (lt oben verlinkter Shimano Einbauanleitung ein Spacer 2,5mm rechts)

passt die bestellte Kurbel den nun überhaupt? Dann doch Spacer oder nicht? Ich blicke bei den ganzen Zahlen nicht mehr durch. Und wenn das Lager neu soll, wie heisst das dann?


----------



## xlacherx (7. November 2016)

Das Lager baust du so ein, wie es Shimano vorgibt. Fertig. @marx. Da gibts auch nicht viel zu begründen warum ich das so gemacht hab. Shimano schreibt das so in seine Anleitung rein. Die werden sich dabei schon was denken. 

@Ironass 
Wenn n neues Lager verbauen willst, nimm einfach das  von Shimano  und fertig. Eimbau nach Anleitung und gut is.

Die Zahlen stehn für die Trettlager (Rahmen)breite


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (7. November 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Pressfit Trance 2015 sm-bb71 bb92
> (lt Einbauanleitung Bike-Zeitschrift bei bb92 ohne Spacer)
> 
> Kurbel Slx m7000 68/73 (lt oben verlinkter Shimano Einbauanleitung ein Spacer 2,5mm rechts)
> ...



Hallo @Ironass, ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen  ja eine ganz ähnliche Frage. Mein 2016er Trance Adv habe ich inzwischen mit einem Shimano-Pressfit-Innenlager (BB-MT800-PA) ausgestattet. Ich kannte die letzten Jahre vom eigenen Umgang nur BSA-Innenlager. Laut Shimano gehört der 2,5mm-Spacer auf die rechte Seite, ich habe ihn nach Tip hier im Forum (Danke @marx. @herbert2010) nach links gesetzt und es scheint mit 1x11 gut zu funktionieren. Den letzten Schliff soll mein Setup heute Abend bekommen, dann werde ich auch mal ein Foto zur Kettenlinie einstellen.
Gruß, Jens


----------



## Frodijak (7. November 2016)

…


----------



## Starter77 (7. November 2016)

Ja mein Händler sagte mir auch KW44.
Vielleicht werden nun die Händler wieder beliefert.
Die DT Swiss die ich als Ersatz geordert hatte funktioniert aber auch ganz gut. Kein Spiel.
Habe bis jetzt aber auch nur 50km Waldautobahn seit dem Einbau gefahren


----------



## Frodijak (7. November 2016)

…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (7. November 2016)

Ja die sind baugleich bis auf die Gewindelänge.
Die originale hat 2 Windungen mehr laut der Aussage hier im Thread.


----------



## xlacherx (8. November 2016)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> Hallo @Ironass, ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen  ja eine ganz ähnliche Frage. Mein 2016er Trance Adv habe ich inzwischen mit einem Shimano-Pressfit-Innenlager (BB-MT800-PA) ausgestattet. Ich kannte die letzten Jahre vom eigenen Umgang nur BSA-Innenlager. Laut Shimano gehört der 2,5mm-Spacer auf die rechte Seite, ich habe ihn nach Tip hier im Forum (Danke @marx. @herbert2010) nach links gesetzt und es scheint mit 1x11 gut zu funktionieren. Den letzten Schliff soll mein Setup heute Abend bekommen, dann werde ich auch mal ein Foto zur Kettenlinie einstellen.
> Gruß, Jens



Was wurde denn besser, nachdem der Spacer auf der anderen Seite war? 
Ich hab das Lager so drin, wie es von Shimano empfohlen wird und fahr selbst 1x11 (Shimano XT). 
Probleme hab ich gar keine. Ich könnte mir jetzt kene Vorteil vorstellen, wenn die Kette 2,5mm weiter am Rahmen ist.
Außer dass sie in den schnellen Gängen schräger laufen muss


----------



## sharky (8. November 2016)

wenn der spacer wie vorgeschrieben montiert wird, sollte die kurbel mittig im rahmen sitzen. ebenso die pedale und somit auch der fuß. wenn ich seh, was manche leute mit 0,5° zu viel schrägstellung vom cleat für Probleme haben, kann diese außermittigkeit auch zu z.B. knieproblemen führen. außer einer 2.5mm geringeren Kettenlinie bringt das rumgespacere nix. und solange die Kettenlinie so ist, dass die kette auf den mittleren Ritzeln in etwa grade läuft, seh ich auch keinen sonderlichen technischen Vorteil drin


----------



## herbert2010 (8. November 2016)

ich denke es kommt halt auch drauf an welche gänge ich mehr benutze, und bei 11-46 läuft es eindeutig mit spacer links besser und runder

und knie Probleme also da muß man aber schon sehr kaputte knie haben  um bei 2,5 mm Probleme zu bekommen

lg


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (8. November 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was wurde denn besser, nachdem der Spacer auf der anderen Seite war?
> Ich hab das Lager so drin, wie es von Shimano empfohlen wird und fahr selbst 1x11 (Shimano XT).
> Probleme hab ich gar keine. Ich könnte mir jetzt kene Vorteil vorstellen, wenn die Kette 2,5mm weiter am Rahmen ist.
> Außer dass sie in den schnellen Gängen schräger laufen muss



@xlacherx: Ich kann nicht sagen, was erfahrungsmäßig besser ist, da ich den Spacer nur links "kenne" und das auch nur mit sehr wenigen Kilometern. Rechts montiert bin ich die Konfiguration nie gefahren. Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen, ein Foto von der Kettenlinie zu machen, aber wenn mich mein Blick nicht zu sehr getrübt hat, dann liegt die jetzt mit Spacer links trotzdem bei 50,+ mm und nicht bei 48,x. Ob die Angaben von Shimano da immer so genau passen und das was die Hersteller daraus machen (in der Montage)? 

Ein wichtiger Entscheidungspunkt für mich war, dass die größeren Ritzel der Kassette für mich im Fahrbetrieb wichtig sind und ich durchaus das große Ritzel regelmäßig nutze. Es ist für mich kein Rettungsanker. Bei meiner Fahrweise (alles berghoch selbst fahren, auch gern technisch"er") wird eher das 10er geschont... Für jemanden, der vor allem die kleinen Ritzel nutzt, leuchtet mir eine rechtsseitige Montage des Spacers durchaus ein. Vielleicht macht es insgesamt  auch gar keinen  Unterschied, wo der Spacer sitzt - zur Beurteilung fehlt mir aber die Erfahrung. 



sharky schrieb:


> wenn der spacer wie vorgeschrieben montiert wird, sollte die kurbel mittig im rahmen sitzen. ebenso die pedale und somit auch der fuß. wenn ich seh, was manche leute mit 0,5° zu viel schrägstellung vom cleat für Probleme haben, kann diese außermittigkeit auch zu z.B. knieproblemen führen. außer einer 2.5mm geringeren Kettenlinie bringt das rumgespacere nix. und solange die Kettenlinie so ist, dass die kette auf den mittleren Ritzeln in etwa grade läuft, seh ich auch keinen sonderlichen technischen Vorteil drin



@sharky: Nachdem Du vor einiger Zeit keine inhaltlichen Argumente für eine strikte Befolgung der Shimano-Montageangaben mehr nachgeliefert hast, klingt das hier angeführte für mich auch nicht sonderlich überzeugend. Das folgt der Argumentation à la "man macht das so, weil man das so macht". Es mag Leute geben, die eine leicht außermittige Montage der Kurbel (ist das überhaupt so?) mit Knieproblemen quittieren müssen, aber spielt das hier eine große Rolle? Klingt für mich ein bisschen nach Gegenrede um der Gegenrede willen. @marx. und auch @herbert2010 haben sowohl Argumente, wie auch Erfahrungen beigesteuert, die verschiedene Montagemöglichkeiten sehr plausibel klingen lassen. 

Just my two cents 
Jens


----------



## rmaurer (8. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn ich seh, was manche leute mit 0,5° zu viel schrägstellung vom cleat für Probleme haben, kann diese außermittigkeit auch zu z.B. knieproblemen führen.



+/- 0,5° Schrägstellung??

Man kann jetzt darüber diskutieren ob sich +2mm Änderung beim Q-Faktor überhaupt auf die Cleatstellung auswirken aber nachdem
Shimano cleats 6° Bewegungsfreiheit, Crank brothers gar 12° haben kann ich dieses Argument sowieso nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## xlacherx (9. November 2016)

Ist das Thema jetztdann auch mal wieder rum? 
Das ist ja nerviger als die 1000. Frage zum Thema OD2 oder Dämpfer..


----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ist das Thema jetztdann auch mal wieder rum?
> Das ist ja nerviger als die 1000. Frage zum Thema OD2 oder Dämpfer..


Das ist ein forum da sind gewisse themen nie durch


----------



## xlacherx (9. November 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das ist ein forum da sind gewisse themen nie durch


Stimmt. 
SuFu gibt es nicht und Suchmaschienen ala Google sind sau schwer zu bedienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meisterbrau2 (9. November 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das ist ein forum da sind gewisse themen nie durch


... jetzt ist nur noch offen, um welches Thema es wirklich geht ;-)


----------



## pfs2222 (9. November 2016)

Andere Frage, weiß man denn schon, welche Innenbreite die Felgen der neuen Trance haben ? In den Specs steht nur "GIANT XC 1 Disc Laufrad-Satz, geöst, ETRTO 23-584", aber nichts von Breite.

Und Reifen, da steht beim Trance 2 "Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance, faltbar, 60-584 / 57-584" - zwei Breiten ? Hinten und vorne unterschiedlich ?


----------



## xlacherx (9. November 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Andere Frage, weiß man denn schon, welche Innenbreite die Felgen der neuen Trance haben ? In den Specs steht nur "GIANT XC 1 Disc Laufrad-Satz, geöst, ETRTO 23-584", aber nichts von Breite.
> 
> Und Reifen, da steht beim Trance 2 "Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance, faltbar, 60-584 / 57-584" - zwei Breiten ? Hinten und vorne unterschiedlich ?


Wie breit die Reifen sind ist doch voll egal. Da es die Performance sind, würde ich die eh direkt entsorgen. Und der Laufradsatz wird wahrscheinlich was normales mit 19mm Maulweite sein


----------



## aibeekey (9. November 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Und der Laufradsatz wird wahrscheinlich was normales mit 19mm Maulweite sein



Geballte kompetenz... wie war das mit Google und der SuFu?

ETRTO 23-584 bedeutet, dass die Felgen 23mm Innenweite/Maulweite haben. 584 ist 27,5".


----------



## xlacherx (9. November 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Geballte kompetenz... wie war das mit Google und der SuFu?
> 
> ETRTO 23-584 bedeutet, dass die Felgen 23mm Innenweite/Maulweite haben. 584 ist 27,5".


ich hab weder gegooglet noch die SuFu verwendet. ICH  HABE VEMRUTET!!! OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHH MEIIIIN GOTT


----------



## Deleted 173968 (9. November 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ...ICH  HABE VEMRUTET!!! ...


Hilft bei einer konkreten Frage ja auch erstmal weiter. 

Forum at it's best!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. November 2016)

Meisterbrau2 schrieb:


> @sharky: Nachdem Du vor einiger Zeit keine inhaltlichen Argumente für eine strikte Befolgung der Shimano-Montageangaben mehr nachgeliefert hast, klingt das hier angeführte für mich auch nicht sonderlich überzeugend. Das folgt der Argumentation à la "man macht das so, weil man das so macht". Es mag Leute geben, die eine leicht außermittige Montage der Kurbel (ist das überhaupt so?) mit Knieproblemen quittieren müssen, aber spielt das hier eine große Rolle?




ich stimme meine antwortgeschwindigkeit sicher nicht nach deinen Bedürfnissen und Vorstellungen ab. ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun, als mit dir über die einbauposition von plastikringchen zu philosphieren. ob dich das überzeugt oder nicht, ist mir ebenfalls relativ juck. kannst ja tun und lassen, wie du möchtest


im übrigen finde ich den mittlerweile hier herrschenden Umgangston sehr bedenklich. seit @Meisterbrau2 und @marx. hier rumposten, kommt man aus gegenseitigem angekacke und geforderten Rechtfertigungen nicht mehr raus. bisher war das ein hilfe- und austauschthread von gleichgesinnten, bei dem man einen echten Mehrwert hatte. bisher!


hat sich @xlacherx halt bei der maulweite vertan. und? muss @marx. gleich mit geballter Kompetenz und Google zurückfeuern? um nur mal ein Beispiel anzuführen. geht doch ins KTWR oder den techtalk, wenn ihr §reiter spielen oder leute für eine euch nicht genehme antwort gleich angehen müsst. ich hätte gern wieder die Stimmung wie früher hier[/QUOTE][/USER][/QUOTE][/user]


----------



## aibeekey (9. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> im übrigen finde ich den mittlerweile hier herrschenden Umgangston sehr bedenklich. seit @Meisterbrau2 und @marx. hier rumposten, kommt man aus gegenseitigem angekacke und geforderten Rechtfertigungen nicht mehr raus. bisher war das ein hilfe- und austauschthread von gleichgesinnten, bei dem man einen echten Mehrwert hatte. bisher!
> 
> 
> hat sich @xlacherx halt bei der maulweite vertan. und? muss @marx. gleich mit geballter Kompetenz und Google zurückfeuern?



Bitte was soll ich gestartet haben? Wer seinen Mund dermaßen weit aufreißt:



xlacherx schrieb:


> Ist das Thema jetztdann auch mal wieder rum?
> Das ist ja nerviger als die 1000. Frage zum Thema OD2 oder Dämpfer..





xlacherx schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> SuFu gibt es nicht und Suchmaschienen ala Google sind sau schwer zu bedienen.



sollte dann bei NEUEN Fragen vielleicht nicht nur heiße Luft rauslassen...

Klar kann man sich bei der Maulweite mal vertun. Man kann aber auch einfach den Ball flach halten, wenn man keine Ahnung hat. Und nach den zwei Vorlagen muss man dann auch den Rückpass aushalten können.

Aber ja, zurück zum Thema: Giant Trance


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (9. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich stimme meine antwortgeschwindigkeit sicher nicht nach deinen Bedürfnissen und Vorstellungen ab. ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun, als mit dir über die einbauposition von plastikringchen zu philosphieren. ob dich das überzeugt oder nicht, ist mir ebenfalls relativ juck. kannst ja tun und lassen, wie du möchtest
> 
> 
> im übrigen finde ich den mittlerweile hier herrschenden Umgangston sehr bedenklich. seit @Meisterbrau2 und @marx. hier rumposten, kommt man aus gegenseitigem angekacke und geforderten Rechtfertigungen nicht mehr raus. bisher war das ein hilfe- und austauschthread von gleichgesinnten, bei dem man einen echten Mehrwert hatte. bisher!
> ...


[/USER][/QUOTE][/user][/QUOTE]

@sharky: Es tut mir leid, wenn meine Fragen bei Dir als "Angekacke" angekommen sind. Das wollte ich nicht. Dein Rufen in den Wald kam mir manches Mal eher etwas ruppig vor. Ich denke aber, dass sowohl @marx., als auch ich letztlich recht nah an der Sache geblieben sind. Wie auch immer, passiert wohl in einem Forum und könnten wir jetzt vermutlich ewig hin und her diskutieren. Lassen wir aber .
Mich hat das Thema Innenlager, Spacer und Co die letzten Tage beschäftigt und es war mir daran gelegen, besser zu verstehen, was wann wie sinnvoller ist oder nicht. Für meine Belange sind genug Information zusammengekommen. Besten Dank dafür in die Runde.

Jens


----------



## __hannes__ (9. November 2016)

pfs2222 schrieb:


> Und Reifen, da steht beim Trance 2 "Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance, faltbar, 60-584 / 57-584" - zwei Breiten ? Hinten und vorne unterschiedlich ?


Ja wird so ausgeliefert.
Habe gerade den neuesten Fat Albert montiert vorn wie hinten 2,35 auf dem papier. Passt hinten mit ausreichend Luft allerdings baut der rear Mantel optisch wesentlich schmäler.


----------



## regger (16. November 2016)

Jemand hier ein 2017er Trance (vorzugsweise das 1er) schon probegefahren?


----------



## rmaurer (17. November 2016)

regger schrieb:


> Jemand hier ein 2017er Trance (vorzugsweise das 1er) schon probegefahren?


Ja ich. Bin nur leider gerade zu faul alles was ich vor 2 Monaten in diesem thread bereits dazu geschrieben habe (inkl. Photos) nochmals niederzuschreiben. 

probier mal mit Suchfunktion "Trance 2017"


----------



## __hannes__ (17. November 2016)

Hab ein 2017 trance 2 Zuhause stehen falls es spezielle Fragen gibt. Komme aber aus dem xc Bereich und kann keine qualifizierten Vergleiche ziehen.


----------



## regger (17. November 2016)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ja ich. Bin nur leider gerade zu faul alles was ich vor 2 Monaten in diesem thread bereits dazu geschrieben habe (inkl. Photos) nochmals niederzuschreiben.
> 
> probier mal mit Suchfunktion "Trance 2017"



Sorry. Ich hatte deinen Bericht gelesen - das leider nicht erwähnt - und wollte noch zusätzliche Meinungen einholen.


----------



## Huebschi (21. November 2016)

Tach zusammen,

ich lese seit einiger Zeit ein wenig mit, da ich mir im Frühjahr ein Advanced SX komplett aufgebaut habe und mit meiner Betty (so heißt das SX) auch sehr zufrieden bin.

Derzeit fahre ich einen Roval Traverse LRS.

Mich würde mal interessieren, welche Erfahrungen es mit den Carbon LRS von Giant gibt, da ich überlege, ob Betty vlt. noch etwas aufgewertet werden sollte/könnte.


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2016)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich lese seit einiger Zeit ein wenig mit, da ich mir im Frühjahr ein Advanced SX komplett aufgebaut habe und mit meiner Betty (so heißt das SX) auch sehr zufrieden bin.
> 
> ...



Also ich fahr ja den gleichen LRS. Find den echt super (vor allem für das Geld)
Wenn es noch besser werden soll, musst glaub Richung Custom LRS gehn. Eventuell schauen ob vllt den Roval in Carbon bekommst. Aber so viel leichter ist der glaub auch nicht. Dann eher an anderen Part´s noch tunen ;-) 

ne Frage zu den Huber Buchsen. Beim Trance wird der Dämpfer (Buchsen)  oben ja gegen Lager gepresst. Bringen da die Huber Buchsen überhaupt was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. November 2016)

@xlacherx fährst Du nicht (mehr) den Roval Traverse Fattie?


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> @xlacherx fährst Du nicht (mehr) den Roval Traverse Fattie?


Klar... also ob ich den raus hauen würde...  
Wahrscheinlich meint @Huebschi  den auch


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. November 2016)

Dann würde er es doch auch schreiben, oder?
Immer dieses Meinen, Glauben, Vermuten...


----------



## xlacherx (21. November 2016)

ich lass das Fattie doch auch gern weg


----------



## Huebschi (21. November 2016)

Den Traverse in 27,5 mit Innenweite von 29mm habe ich.

Wollte auch lieber den DT Swiss 1200 in Carbon  (1400 Gramm) haben. Aber noch nicht den Schnapper gefunden.

Die Giant sind etwas schwerer (1600 Gramm), aber bedeutend günstiger.

Mich interessierte, ob die Teile von Giant qualitativ gut sind oder bei etwas härterer Gangart (verblocktere Endurotrails und Parkdrops bis ca. 180 cm)aufgeben.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (21. November 2016)

Huebschi schrieb:


> ... mit Innenweite von 29mm habe ich.
> ...


Das sind die Fattie.


----------



## Huebschi (21. November 2016)

Ok. Man lernt ja nie aus.


----------



## Frodijak (22. November 2016)

…


----------



## sharky (22. November 2016)

Huebschi schrieb:


> ... und Parkdrops bis ca. 180 cm)aufgeben.


Ich denke nicht dass das trance für sowas freigegeben ist. Daher würde mich wundern wenn der lrs sowas abkönnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (23. November 2016)

Farbe find ich ja mal Mega !


----------



## Huebschi (23. November 2016)

Ist das nicht aus der LRS, der beim Reign Advanced drauf ist?
Und das hat doch ne Freigabe - zumindest das gute reignx.


----------



## psychoo2 (23. November 2016)

Ich hab mal mit dem Aussendienstler von Giant gesprochen !

Keines der Bikes nicht Downhillbikes hat eine Bikeparkfreigabe. Sofern es sowas gibt.

Er meinte aber das Giant Lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen gibt. Wo der dann bricht is hier doch 
dann erstmal egal. Hab bezüglich irgendeiner Freigabe auch nix gefunden.


----------



## Huebschi (23. November 2016)

Hatte es anders im Gedächtnis.
Aber ok.
Der Giantist sollte es wissen.


----------



## xlacherx (23. November 2016)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 548903 Anhang anzeigen 548904 Anhang anzeigen 548905 Anhang anzeigen 548906 Anhang anzeigen 548907 Anhang anzeigen 548908 Anhang anzeigen 548909
> 
> Farbe find ich ja mal Mega !


Ganz ehrlich? Da gefällt mir die alte Rahmenform besser... das sieht schon wieder so rund gelutscht aus...


----------



## sharky (23. November 2016)

ich kann mit den neuen farben auch nix anfangen. haben die designer das während eines LSD trip entworfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (24. November 2016)

Gelöscht.


----------



## bummel42 (24. November 2016)

Gelöscht.


----------



## fastclimber (27. November 2016)

Hallo, 
ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB. Ursprünglich dachte ich an ein Canyon Spectral 7.0. Würde das Trance 1.5 in die selbe Kategorie passen? 
Ihr fahre zur Zeit noch ein altes Cannondale M800 aus den 90ern ohne Federung. Haha. 
Ich nutze das Rad für Singletrails bis Grad1, ansatzweise Grad2. Mache gerne auch längere MTB  Touren mit viel km und HM. Wäre das Trance das richtige hierfür? 
Danke schon mal 
Viele Grüße Frank


----------



## rmaurer (27. November 2016)

Ja.


----------



## sharky (28. November 2016)

wenn du ein c´dale hast und zufrieden bist schau dir mal alternativ das Trigger oder Habit an. die passen auch in die Kategorie. das Trigger mehr oder minder 1:1, das Habit ist etwas vortriebsstärker und hat halt weniger federweg, was auf längeren touren aber nicht nachteilig ist


----------



## mango3 (28. November 2016)

Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich gleich eine Welle Sufu ärger entgegengebracht - ich hab gesucht und will eure Erfahrungen wissen. 
Hat jemand von euch die s-xc2 Felgen mit Nobby Nic oder Hans Dampf auf tubeless umgerüstet? Welches Kit habt ihr verwendet? 
Wenn nein: welche Felge empfehlt ihr?


----------



## rmaurer (28. November 2016)

mango3 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich gleich eine Welle Sufu ärger entgegengebracht - ich hab gesucht und will eure Erfahrungen wissen.
> Hat jemand von euch die s-xc2 Felgen mit Nobby Nic oder Hans Dampf auf tubeless umgerüstet? Welches Kit habt ihr verwendet?
> Wenn nein: welche Felge empfehlt ihr?


google mal nach "s-xc2 tubeless" !!
Im mtbr thread steht doch alles drinnen


----------



## sharky (28. November 2016)

mango3 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich bekomme ich gleich eine Welle Sufu ärger entgegengebracht


SuFu!!!


----------



## sigma66 (28. November 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Tune der original ab Werk verbaute Monarch RT3 im 2015er Trance 1 hat?


----------



## mango3 (28. November 2016)

Ich weiß, dass es in dem Thread hier ein paar Kommentare zur tubeless conversion gibt. Allerdings hatte ich sie mal so beim lesen gefunden, nicht hingegen mit der SuFu (Begriffe S-XC2 und tubeless spucken nur Treffer der Seite 122 aus  ). Den Post im mtbr thread hatte ich nach der ersten Seite abgebrochen, weil da die leidige Gewichtisdiskussion anfing. Als ich jetzt nochmal gewissenhaft las fand ich das:

_*SOME INFO AND UPDATES THAT I POSTED ON ROTORBURN WHICH MIGHT HELP*


For anyone that is interested i have converted by pxc2 rims from my 2011 xtc 29er1 to tubeless tonight using the parts listed below from bontrager (including part numbers),

406892 Black 29er Rhythm Tubeless Rim Strip-Symmetric
250324 Tubeless Rim Valve

1. Basically the procedure was really easy strip down my stock wheels and remove the rim tape.

2. Fit the rim strip starting at the valve hole. put the valve in before you start to fit it but don't tighten it up yet.

3. Carefully work the rim strip into the centre of the rim channel and then go around both beads to make sure it is pushed right down into the bead.

4. Tighten up tubeless valve core

5. Fit tires, obviously with a scoop or two of stans, work the bead into place using nothing but your bare hands so you don't damage the rim strip with tire levers or the like.

6. I then pumped my new tubeless pxc2 rims and tires up with my track pump (no compressor required), so far they are holding air perfectly.


A couple of things to note.


Rim strip fits absolutely perfectly like it was made for the rims. 

Tire beads snap into bead with a load twang (inspires confidence)

I used maxxis no ust tires and they sealed up easily following the stans shake and rotate method.


thats all guys ill give an update in a week after a few rides.

any questions dont hesitate to pm me 


*UPDATE 1*

they held at 60 psi overnight with no stans leaking out anywhere so it looks like this was a success ill let them down to high 20's low 30's and take them for a ride tomorrow.


For the record tires are 


Maxxis ardent 29*2.4 front exo sidewall
Maxxis ardent 29*2.25 lust rear 

i rode these tires with tubes for a few weeks before going tubeless and they were awwesome 

*UPDATE 2*

Just a quick update over 200km in the last 2 weeks on the ardents tubless with the bontrager strips as low as 22psi on the front 2.4 and 26 psi on the rear 2.25, no burping no flats no problems at all, just tons and tons of grip. If your thinking about going tubless stop thinking and start doing it. No negatives that i can think of 

*UPDATE 3*

I have done about 400kms on this setup on a mixture of wet single track (muddy), hard packed groomed trails and loamy single track, plus some rough rail trail and also some commuting on sealed pavement.


comments

Traction and lots of it
No problems running pressures down to 22psi so far
no burping 
no loss of pressure
noticable difference in rolling resistance since ditching the tubes ( i was using heavy bontrager 2.3-2.5 tubes)
Lighter wheelset by about 250 grams.


All in all an awesome conversion that i would highly recommend_

Ich hoffe man kann das Ergebnis des P-XC2 auf das für den S-XC2 zu erwartende Ergebnis übertragen.
Offen bleibt für mich noch die Frage: welches Kit oder welches Rim-Tape für den 27,5er S-XC2? Es gibt da viele verschiedene Breiten und ich weiß nicht genau wie weit dasTape in der Felge hoch auskragen soll, also ob das Maß des Felgenbettes oder das Innenmaß anzunehmen ist.
Daher fragte ich nach euren Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (29. November 2016)

Das Felgenband sollte so breit sein wie die Maulweite der Felge. Sprich wenn man eine Felge mit 19mm MW hat, kauft man ein Felgenband mit 19mm. Ich hatte damals n Klebeband von Tesa im einsatz. Milch verwende ich seit anfang an die Stance noTubes. Selbst mit meinen Contis hab ich damit keine Probleme.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. November 2016)

Na, bissl breiter, weil das Felgenbett ja oft nicht flach ist. (bei den S-XC2 auch nicht) - bei DT Swiss ists zB:

25 Innenbreite -> 27mm Band
21 Innenbreite -> 23mm Band
....
Oder bei schmalerem Band: mehrere Lagen neben-/übereinander. Dann sitzen manche Reifen auch besser.

Erfahrung:
Einmal S-XC2 hat der Vorbesitzer dicht bekommen, mit Spezi-Ventilen, bei nem anderen Satz hats bei mir am Felgenstoß (der ist genau ggü dem Ventil) rausgepfiffen, aber vielleicht wärs mit mehr Sorgfalt beim Band verlegen schon gegangen, nen Satz (nicht TLR) Mavic Crossrides habe ich zuletzt, also mit nem 1/2 Jahr mehr Übung dicht bekommen.

Felgenband:
Das Tesa 4289 (?) geht, außerdem hab ich schon Schwalbe und DT Swiss verwendet, die gehen auch. 

_________

Hat jemand das 999€ Trance 3 gekauft? Ganz schön geschenkt


----------



## sharky (29. November 2016)

ich hab in meine cfk felge mit 30mm MW ein 35mm band rein gemacht. warum? weil es dann ganz leicht am felgenhorn hochsteht. hat den vorteil, dass der reifen vollständig zum band hin abdichtet und es das band beim wechseln des reifens nicht an der kante vom reifen abgeschoben wird. bei zu schmalem band oder besonders, wenn der reifen nicht auf dem band sitzt, schiebt der reifen wenns blöd läuft gegen die kante vom band und drückt es weg. so bei meiner amride geschehen. die abdichtung ist so auch besser.


----------



## mango3 (29. November 2016)

Das nenn ich mal Erfahrungsaustausch, danke!
Die S-XC2 hat 19mm Maulweite, es gibt von Schwalbe das easy Tubelesskit in 21, 23 & 25 mm. Ich werde es mit dem 23mm Kit mal versuchen. Meine Erfahrungen lege ich dann hier ab


----------



## sharky (29. November 2016)

23mm band bei 19mm MW ist gut


----------



## bmqh (30. November 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hat jemand das 999€ Trance 3 gekauft? Ganz schön geschenkt



Wo gibt/gab es das?


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab in meine cfk felge mit 30mm MW ein 35mm band rein gemacht. warum? weil es dann ganz leicht am felgenhorn hochsteht. hat den vorteil, dass der reifen vollständig zum band hin abdichtet und es das band beim wechseln des reifens nicht an der kante vom reifen abgeschoben wird. bei zu schmalem band oder besonders, wenn der reifen nicht auf dem band sitzt, schiebt der reifen wenns blöd läuft gegen die kante vom band und drückt es weg. so bei meiner amride geschehen. die abdichtung ist so auch besser.


Also bei meinen Roval Fattie war ja von haus aus schon ein Tubless Felgenband drin. Das hat bei 29mm Maulweite genau 29mm dass es in den Kanten, wo des Felgenhorn beginnt endet. Probleme hatte ich damit nie. 
Aber wenns mit nem breiteren auch geht, warum nicht.


----------



## Permafrost (30. November 2016)

bmqh schrieb:


> Wo gibt/gab es das?



https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/giant-trance-3-eu-sedanblack-grabberblue-silver-satin-2016.html

Das war der link, damals für 999€


----------



## Ironass (2. Dezember 2016)

Brauch ne Info. Habe eine Singelkettenführung oben für Direct Mount gekauft. War wohl an nem Bulls Black Adder. Paßt nicht am Trance. Irgendwie ist die Aufnahme zu weit hinten. Gibt es verschiedene Standards. evtl bei DH und Am?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (2. Dezember 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Brauch ne Info. Habe eine Singelkettenführung oben für Direct Mount gekauft. War wohl an nem Bulls Black Adder. Paßt nicht am Trance. Irgendwie ist die Aufnahme zu weit hinten. Gibt es verschiedene Standards. evtl bei DH und Am?


Kannst nicht nach vorne spacern ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Hat jemand das 999€ Trance 3 gekauft? Ganz schön geschenkt



Etz das 2er! https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/giant-trance-2-ltd-sedanblack-racewhite-matt-gloss-2016.html


----------



## xlacherx (3. Dezember 2016)

JohSch schrieb:


> Etz das 2er! https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/giant-trance-2-ltd-sedanblack-racewhite-matt-gloss-2016.html


Für das Geld müsste man fast noch eins kaufen


----------



## xlacherx (3. Dezember 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> Brauch ne Info. Habe eine Singelkettenführung oben für Direct Mount gekauft. War wohl an nem Bulls Black Adder. Paßt nicht am Trance. Irgendwie ist die Aufnahme zu weit hinten. Gibt es verschiedene Standards. evtl bei DH und Am?


Mach mal n Bildo der such nen Link von dem Teil raus. 
Ne KeFü hab ich aber gar nicht... hält auch so


----------



## der bergfloh (3. Dezember 2016)

Hallo.

Frage an die Trance experten.
Welches modelljahr würdet ihr für Einsatzgebiet Touren gerne auch lange bergauf in den Alpen. Runter auf gemäsigten Trails empfehlen. 2016 oder lieber dich zum 2017er greifen?


----------



## bmqh (3. Dezember 2016)

Imho ist die Frage eher, ob für die von dir beschriebenen Anforderungen das Trance überhaupt das richtige Rad ist. Das klingt für mich mehr nach Touren-Fully statt Allmountain.
Bist du aufs Trance festgelegt oder darf es auch was anderes sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Dezember 2016)

Eher das 16ner, stand vor ein paar Seiten hier im Thread...
Weil:

140/140 statt 150/140 also noch mehr FW, das neue ist auch noch slacker and lower
aber das Alte hat natürlich nicht die neuen Standards Boost und Metric, d.h. ggf, falls sich diese Standards durchsetzen wirds in 10J schwierig mit Ersatzteilen und der Wiederverkaufswert sinkt. Aber bei 1300€ für das 2er ist der Wiederverkaufswert eh egal, das ist ja geschenkt )

Grundsätzlich reicht nach deinen Angaben aber vll. auch ein Anthem. Wobei ein 13kg Trance auch schön tourt.


----------



## Ironass (3. Dezember 2016)

Also das Trance kann ja echt vielseitig aufgebaut werden. Denke da findet fast jeder was. Ausser natürlich cc-ler und dh-ler.


----------



## der bergfloh (3. Dezember 2016)

bmqh schrieb:


> Imho ist die Frage eher, ob für die von dir beschriebenen Anforderungen das Trance überhaupt das richtige Rad ist. Das klingt für mich mehr nach Touren-Fully statt Allmountain.
> Bist du aufs Trance festgelegt oder darf es auch was anderes sein?



Ich habe auch das Cube Stereo im Auge. Gefällt mir von der Geo sogar etwas besser da steilerer Sitzwinkel.

Allerdings hat das Trance halt den deutlich leichteren Alu Rahmen. Sollte dann für Touren schon entgegenkommen.

Anthem ist mir zu sportlich,  ich sitze gern bequem.

In dem vergleichsartikel trance 2016 / 2017 in der Bike letztens bezeinen die das 16er Trance als frontlastig was die Geo angeht. Kann das einer bestätigen ?  Oder kommentieren


----------



## bmqh (3. Dezember 2016)

der bergfloh schrieb:


> In dem vergleichsartikel trance 2016 / 2017 in der Bike letztens bezeinen die das 16er Trance als frontlastig was die Geo angeht. Kann das einer bestätigen ?  Oder kommentieren



rmaurer hat weiter vorne (S. 115) einen guten Vergleich geschrieben. Den solltest du dir mal durchlesen.


----------



## der bergfloh (3. Dezember 2016)

bmqh schrieb:


> rmaurer hat weiter vorne (S. 115) einen guten Vergleich geschrieben. Den solltest du dir mal durchlesen.



Danke für den Tipp. Super Bericht


----------



## der bergfloh (3. Dezember 2016)

Welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen? 
Bin 1.69m groß mit Schrittlänge 79cm


----------



## Ironass (3. Dezember 2016)

Bin 1,74 / ca80cm. Fahre M


----------



## Ironass (3. Dezember 2016)

2015er Rahmen


----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2016)

der hinweis auf das modelljahr ist gut und wichtig. ab 2017 sind die rahmen etwas größer geworden. z.B. ist L nicht mehr gleich L


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. Dezember 2016)

Hi Leute....wie lange ist das Sitzrohr bei nem Trance 2016 in Größe M?
Welche Größe empfehlt ihr für nen Fahrer mit 1,80 ungefähr? vom Reach her würde ich sagen L aber ich befürchte das das Sitzrohr sehr hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2016)

auf jeden fall ein L. das mit der sitzrohrlänge täuscht m.E.


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> auf jeden fall ein L. das mit der sitzrohrlänge täuscht m.E.



Ist nicht für mich, ich würde L nehmen. Hab aber Schrittlänge 86. Er hat aber nur 80er Schrittlänge. Passt das trotzdem in L? Mit der 150er Stütze?


----------



## sharky (5. Dezember 2016)

ich hab eine 89er Schrittlänge und fahre XL. da sollte L bei 80er Schrittlänge auch noch tun...


----------



## Skeletor23 (5. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ich hab eine 89er Schrittlänge und fahre XL. da sollte L bei 80er Schrittlänge auch noch tun...



ok, danke


----------



## ludwig2016 (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin auch 180cm und fahre das 2016 Trance in m
Bin auch zufrieden


----------



## bmqh (5. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe den 2014er Rahmen in L und 88 cm Schrittlänge. Wenn mein Sattel für 80 cm Schrittlänge 8 cm weiter unten wäre, würde eine 150er Teleskopstütze wahrscheinlich nicht passen. 
Bei den von dir beschriebenen Maßen gehen vermutlich sowohl M als auch L. Bei M wäre die Sitzposition recht sportlich, bei L eher komfortabel.


----------



## Meisterbrau2 (5. Dezember 2016)

Skeletor23 schrieb:


> Hi Leute....wie lange ist das Sitzrohr bei nem Trance 2016 in Größe M?
> Welche Größe empfehlt ihr für nen Fahrer mit 1,80 ungefähr? vom Reach her würde ich sagen L aber ich befürchte das das Sitzrohr sehr hoch ist.



Ich bin 1,81, Schrittlänge ca. 86cm und fahre ein 2016er in L mit 45er Vorbau. Möchte kein M haben, wäre mir zu kurz. Ich hatte davor ein 2010er Anthem; auch das in L und das hat jahrelang bestens gepasst. Die Option, einen kurzen Vorbau fahren zu können, gefällt mir persönlich besser. Ich habe auch nicht den Eindruck, dass das L-Rad groß an "Trail-Performance" einbüßt. 

Gruß, Jens


----------



## ludwig2016 (5. Dezember 2016)

bmqh schrieb:


> Ich habe den 2014er Rahmen in L und 88 cm Schrittlänge. Wenn mein Sattel für 80 cm Schrittlänge 8 cm weiter unten wäre, würde eine 150er Teleskopstütze wahrscheinlich nicht passen.
> Bei den von dir beschriebenen Maßen gehen vermutlich sowohl M als auch L. Bei M wäre die Sitzposition recht sportlich, bei L eher komfortabel.



Sorry aber des versteh ich nicht 
Müsste nich bei L die Sitzposition gestrecktene also "sportlicher " und bei m verspielter 
Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden ??


----------



## bmqh (5. Dezember 2016)

Bei L ist der Sattel bzw. die Sattelüberhöhung wegen des längeren Sitzrohres niedriger und damit komfortabler. Da der Kollege mit 80 cm Schrittlänge bei 180 cm eher in die Kategorie Sitzriese fällt, macht der verlängerte Reach bei Größe L nicht so viel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2016)

Warum fragt man im Forum bezüglich der richtigen Grösse nach?

Ich habe da einen tollen Trick: zum Händler fahren, draufsetzen und probieren! Kommt klasse.


----------



## sharky (6. Dezember 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich habe da einen tollen Trick...


... du bist ja ein ganz ausgefuchster


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> ... du bist ja ein ganz ausgefuchster


Ich brauche ein paar grüne Laufschuhe. Meine Laufjacke ist blau. Welche Größe empfielt das Forum?


----------



## pfs2222 (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe gerade mal die Specs vom neuen Trance 2 LTD und den Versender Konkurrenten Canyon Spectral AL 6.0 und Rose Granite Chief 1 verglichen. Da sagt man immer der Versender ist billiger, oder man bekommt bessere Ausstattung, aber nix - das Canyon ist sogar teurer. Das Rose auch, aber je nach Einstellungen im Konfigurator besser ausgestattet (SLX Bremsen). Ich hoffe mich bald mal auf ein 2017er Trance setzen zu können, um den Unterschied zwischen dem neuen und dem 16er Trance zu spüren.


----------



## Frodijak (6. Dezember 2016)

…


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. Dezember 2016)

Frodijak schrieb:


> Das Forum rät grundsätzlich zu roten Schuhen! Die grünen sind nix für dich


Mögliche Reaktionen:
- weisst Du überhaup, wie man läuft!?
- was weisst Du denn, wie ich laufe!?
- lauf erstmal!!
- ich hatte schon immer/früher mal grüne Schuhe.
- meine Kumpels haben auch alle grüne und sagen das ist gut.
- in der Schuhbravo stand aber ein Test!
- habe jetzt gelbe gekauft (dies vorzugsweise nachdem die ersten, qualifizierten Fragen gekommen sind).
- kann zu, alle doof hier! (nachdem noch mindestens(!) drei weitere Threads zur gleichen Frage eröffnet wurden).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich würd die roten nehmen, die wirken schneller durch die Farbe....

Just my two Cents


----------



## xlacherx (6. Dezember 2016)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mögliche Reaktionen:
> - weisst Du überhaup, wie man läuft!?
> - was weisst Du denn, wie ich laufe!?
> - lauf erstmal!!
> ...



Was machst du eigentlich hier? So als nicht Trance fahrer 
-ich würde dir aber Rosa Schuhe empfehlen. Die könnten auch ganz gut passen ;-)


----------



## frankZer (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab den aktuell günstigen Preis für das Trance 2 genutzt und möchte jetzt Lenker (breiter) und Vorbau (kürzer) optimieren.
Ich bin 185 bei 84 SL, habe einen L Rahmen und denke aktuell an einen 50mm vorbau mit 780mm Lenker.
Gibt es Erfahrungen die gegen eine solche Kombination sprechen?
Kann mir jemand besonders empfehlenswerte Lenker/Vorbau Hersteller (Preis/Leistungs optimiert) nennen, bin aktuell in verschiedene Shops am stöbern und bekomme keine klare Richtung.


----------



## redspawn2005 (8. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab auf meinem nen Hope (50mm) Vorbau und den Syntace Vector gefahren und war eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Auch nen L Rahmen und ich bin 1,83m (SL keinen Plan [emoji1])


----------



## Kuba1907 (8. Dezember 2016)

Servus zusammen,

Habe mir hier im Bikemarkt eine gebrauchte Pike mit 160mm gekauft. Meine Sektor Silver ist derzeit noch im Service, nur blöderweise hatte ich vergessen den Konus abzuschlagen. So kann ich die Pike noch nicht verbauen, wo ich mich doch so gern mal aufs Bike mit dem neuen Setup schwingen will.

Kriege ich den Konus irgendwo her? Sind das Teile die bei Bikeläden generell vorrätig sind? Worauf muss ich achten, wenn ich mir nen neuen Konus besorge? Und zu guter letzt, was kostet so ein Konus???
Danke schonmal ;-)


----------



## xlacherx (8. Dezember 2016)

frankZer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich hab den aktuell günstigen Preis für das Trance 2 genutzt und möchte jetzt Lenker (breiter) und Vorbau (kürzer) optimieren.
> Ich bin 185 bei 84 SL, habe einen L Rahmen und denke aktuell an einen 50mm vorbau mit 780mm Lenker.
> Gibt es Erfahrungen die gegen eine solche Kombination sprechen?
> Kann mir jemand besonders empfehlenswerte Lenker/Vorbau Hersteller (Preis/Leistungs optimiert) nennen, bin aktuell in verschiedene Shops am stöbern und bekomme keine klare Richtung.



Nicht mehr ganz aktuell die Bilder, aber das Cockpit ist noch gleich  

Ich fahr nen Raceface SixC Lenker (800mm) und nen Raceface Atlas Vorbau (35mm) bin damit sehr zufrieden. 
Ich fahr auch nen L Rahmen bei einer Größe von 1,80


----------



## xlacherx (8. Dezember 2016)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> Habe mir hier im Bikemarkt eine gebrauchte Pike mit 160mm gekauft. Meine Sektor Silver ist derzeit noch im Service, nur blöderweise hatte ich vergessen den Konus abzuschlagen. So kann ich die Pike noch nicht verbauen, wo ich mich doch so gern mal aufs Bike mit dem neuen Setup schwingen will.
> 
> ...



Gut Sortierte Läden haben das eventuell da. 
Ansonsten kann man sowas natürlich nach kaufen 
Sollte hier n paar mal dabei sein ;-) 

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Steuersaetze/Kleinteile/?page=2


----------



## bastie77 (8. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 
nachdem ich schon vor ein paar Monaten diesen Thread von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen hatte, stand das Trance als Wunschbike eigentlich schon länger fest. Da ich noch nicht wusste ab wann ich das Budget beisammen habe habe ich auch immer wieder nach den 2017er Modellen geschielt.
Dann kam aber alles anders. als am Black Friday Wochenende das Trance 3 für 999€ bei Rabe im Angebot war. Noch etwas mit der Größe gehadert und letztlich am Samstag ein L bestellt mit Abholung im Laden. Letzte Woche Freitag wollte ich es abholen und in der Zwischenzeit haben sie das 2er auf 1.299 runtergesetzt. Im Laden dann habe ich gleich die Option bekommen einfach zu wechseln und das 2er Angebot wahrzunehmen.

Technisch war das eigentlich überhaupt keine Frage, da ich eh noch eine Variostütze brauchte, so dass der größte Teil vom Aufpreis sowieso ohnehin anfallen würde. Allerdings habe ich trotzdem lange im Laden gestanden und überlegt, nicht zuletzt, weil mir die Farbgestaltung vom 3er soviel besser gefallen hat als das sehr schlichte schwarz/weiss beim 2er. Am Ende dachte ich mir dann Schxx drauf: "Farbe follows function" 
Also ist es ein 2er geworden und ich bin dann auch gleich von Oberhaching nach Holzkirchen heimgeradelt, zwar nur Waldautobahn, aber trotzdem gut.

Um auch ein bisschen Feedback zur Größe zu geben:
Ich bin (knapp) 1,80, Schrittlänge ungefähr 82-85 (ich tue mich da mit dem messen irgendwie schwer) und fühle mich auf dem L sehr wohl, Sogar mir dem 70er Vorbau kommt mir das Rad keinesfalls zu lang vor. Ich werde aber trotzdem mal einen kürzeren Vorbau ausprobieren.
Das Sitzrohr könnte für mich 2-3 cm kürzer sein, so dass auch eine 150er Variostütze reinpasst, die 125er wird mir aber auch reichen.

Ein erster Umbau ist schon geplant, da ich im Keller noch eine unbenutzte Shimano Zee Bremse liegen habe, die ich mal günstig erstanden, aber bisher nie verbaut habe. Den Rest werde ich erstmal so lassen.

Nur mit der Farbe muss noch etwas passieren. Ich denke derzeit daran Decals im Originaldesign, aber mit irgendeiner richtig knalligen Farbe  (Neon?) aufzukleben. 
@sharky  : Hättest Du vielleicht noch die Vektordateien von den Trance-Decals?


----------



## Kuba1907 (8. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Gut Sortierte Läden haben das eventuell da.
> Ansonsten kann man sowas natürlich nach kaufen
> Sollte hier n paar mal dabei sein ;-)
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Steuersaetze/Kleinteile/?page=2



Klasse, danke.

Aber welchen Gabelkonus brauch ich eigentlich? Oder ist es egal? Dachte immer, der muss zum Steuersatz passen?


----------



## frankZer (9. Dezember 2016)

@xlacherx Ist das ein 35mm Klemmung? Falls ja, merk man einen Vorteil gegenüber 31,8?
Deine Vorabu Lenker Kombination wäre mein Endausbau, zum testen ist mir diese zu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ludwig2016 (9. Dezember 2016)

Zum billig testen kann ich sixpack empfehlen


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2016)

frankZer schrieb:


> @xlacherx Ist das ein 35mm Klemmung? Falls ja, merk man einen Vorteil gegenüber 31,8?
> Deine Vorabu Lenker Kombination wäre mein Endausbau, zum testen ist mir diese zu teuer.



Keine ahnug ob mans merkt. 
Ich wollte damals nen Carbon Lenker in 800mm breite. Zu der Zeit gabs das nur mit einer 35mm Klemmung. Optisch finde ich aber auch sehr schick.
Vorteil ist wohl auch, dass die Lenker leichter werden können.


----------



## mango3 (9. Dezember 2016)

Die Tubeless conversion ist geschafft!
1. Die SX-C 2 ist tubelessfähig. Ich hab das Schwalbe Tubeless Easy Kit in 23mm breite verwendet.
2. Die Schwalbe Performance Reifen (bei mir war ein Nobyb Nic drauf) versucht habe ich es mit einem Hans Dampf lassen an der Flanke viel Luft durch und erschweren somit die Transformation. Ich habe dann auf einen Fat Albert Evolution gewechselt.
3. Es war bei den brandneuen Faltreifen die Druckluft eines guten Kompressors notwendig um die Falze des Mantels an die Felge ran zu bekommen.
Danke für eure Tipps und Hilfen.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Dezember 2016)

mango3 schrieb:


> Die Tubeless conversion ist geschafft!
> 1. Die SX-C 2 ist tubelessfähig. Ich hab das Schwalbe Tubeless Easy Kit in 23mm breite verwendet.
> 2. Die Schwalbe Performance Reifen (bei mir war ein Nobyb Nic drauf) versucht habe ich es mit einem Hans Dampf lassen an der Flanke viel Luft durch und erschweren somit die Transformation. Ich habe dann auf einen Fat Albert Evolution gewechselt.
> 3. Es war bei den brandneuen Faltreifen die Druckluft eines guten Kompressors notwendig um die Falze des Mantels an die Felge ran zu bekommen.
> Danke für eure Tipps und Hilfen.


Am besten geht es immer mit neuen Reifen. Reifen die zuvor mit einem Schlauch gefahren wurde, kommst fast nicht mehr dicht. Das wollte ich anfangs auch nicht glauben, bis ich es mal versucht habe. 
Dass du einen Kompressor gebraucht hast, liegt an der Reifen/Felgen kombination.


----------



## mango3 (10. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Am besten geht es immer mit neuen Reifen. Reifen die zuvor mit einem Schlauch gefahren wurde, kommst fast nicht mehr dicht. Das wollte ich anfangs auch nicht glauben, bis ich es mal versucht habe.
> Dass du einen Kompressor gebraucht hast, liegt an der Reifen/Felgen kombination.



Das Felgenband war an einigen Stellen kaum sichtbar beschädigt, was beim Luft reinlassen dann aber einen wahren Vulkan ergeben hat - was eine Sauerei.
Genau wegen dieser Felgen Reifen Kombi in Bezug auf die SX-C 2 hatte ich ja hier so blöd gefragt 

Schönes Wochenende euch!


----------



## Kuba1907 (10. Dezember 2016)

Zufällig jemand infos bezüglich des Gabelkonus? Würde dieses Wochenende gerne etwas am Bike rumschrauben (gabel einbauen, neuen Vorbau und Lenker montieren, Bremsen anbringen). Wäre super


----------



## bmqh (10. Dezember 2016)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Zufällig jemand infos bezüglich des Gabelkonus? Würde dieses Wochenende gerne etwas am Bike rumschrauben (gabel einbauen, neuen Vorbau und Lenker montieren, Bremsen anbringen). Wäre super



Einige sind baugleich, andere sind nicht gleich, aber kompatibel. Aber im Voraus, ohne sie nebeneinander liegen zu haben, ist das kaum zu ermitteln.
Im Zweifel musst du halt ein komplettes Steuersatz-Unterteil kaufen..


----------



## xlacherx (10. Dezember 2016)

Was ich sagen kann ist, dass das obere Lager von der Maßen her bei fsa und cane creek gleich sind.


----------



## Kuba1907 (10. Dezember 2016)

ok, danke. Dann werd ich wohl noch warten, bis meine alte Gabel vom Service zurück ist. Sollte am Donnerstag da sein. Dann findet endlich das Upgrade an meinem Trance 3 statt:
SLX Bremsen vorne und hinten (werd die Züge auch innen verlegen)
Spank Spike 50mm Vorbau
Race Face Respond 785mm Lenker
Pike RCT3 mit 160mm

Freu mich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (15. Dezember 2016)

@xlacherx 
gibt's jetzt Langzeiterfahrungen zum Gabel-Upgrade von MRC bei dir?


----------



## xlacherx (15. Dezember 2016)

Ironass schrieb:


> @xlacherx
> gibt's jetzt Langzeiterfahrungen zum Gabel-Upgrade von MRC bei dir?


Ich bin immer noch so glücklich wie am ersten Tag (nach dem umbau) damit. Den Hebel mit den 3 Stufen hab ich an keinem Tag vermisst, da man die Gabel mit dem Kit so schön einstellen kann, das sie fast nicht wippt


----------



## Russkraft (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute nach langer Suche Trance 1.5 ltd 2016 bestellt. Ich finde der Preis 1799 euronen für so ein solide gebautes Fahrrad ist nicht der Welt. Jetzt bin gespannt, soll eigentlich am Samstag kommen. 
https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/giant-trance-1-5-ltd-rawaluminium-kawagreen-matt-2016.html


----------



## Kuba1907 (15. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe heute nach langer Suche Trance 1.5 ltd 2016 bestellt. Ich finde der Preis 1799 euronen für so ein solide gebautes Fahrrad ist nicht der Welt. Jetzt bin gespannt, soll eigentlich am Samstag kommen.




Gutes Bike zum guten Preis, Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Kuba1907 (15. Dezember 2016)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> ok, danke. Dann werd ich wohl noch warten, bis meine alte Gabel vom Service zurück ist. Sollte am Donnerstag da sein. Dann findet endlich das Upgrade an meinem Trance 3 statt:
> SLX Bremsen vorne und hinten (werd die Züge auch innen verlegen)
> Spank Spike 50mm Vorbau
> Race Face Respond 785mm Lenker
> ...




Heute war es soweit  nachdem ich meine Gabel am Montag abgeholt hatte und der  mir auch direkt den Gabelkonus abgeschlagen hat, konnte ich heute endlich die Zeit für den Umbau finden.
Dhab mich direkt neu ins Bike verliebt, optisch siehts klasse aus. Jetzt muss noch der Gabelschaft gekürzt, die Bremse hinten montiert und alles feinjustiert werden. Dann kommt hoffentlich auch die erste Ausfahrt, um alles ausgiebig zu testen!

Hier auch mal ein Bild des aktuellen Status


----------



## Russkraft (15. Dezember 2016)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit  nachdem ich meine Gabel am Montag abgeholt hatte und der  mir auch direkt den Gabelkonus abgeschlagen hat, konnte ich heute endlich die Zeit für den Umbau finden.
> Dhab mich direkt neu ins Bike verliebt, optisch siehts klasse aus. Jetzt muss noch der Gabelschaft gekürzt, die Bremse hinten montiert und alles feinjustiert werden. Dann kommt hoffentlich auch die erste Ausfahrt, um alles ausgiebig zu testen!
> 
> Hier auch mal ein Bild des aktuellen Status


Hast du jetzt 160mm vorne und 140 hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (15. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe heute nach langer Suche Trance 1.5 ltd 2016 bestellt. Ich finde der Preis 1799 euronen für so ein solide gebautes Fahrrad ist nicht der Welt. Jetzt bin gespannt, soll eigentlich am Samstag kommen.
> https://www.rabe-bike.de/shop/giant-trance-1-5-ltd-rawaluminium-kawagreen-matt-2016.html




Top Preis!! Ich hätte auch noch etwas länger warten sollen


----------



## Kuba1907 (15. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt 160mm vorne und 140 hinten?



Jupp, so ist es...


----------



## xlacherx (16. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt 160mm vorne und 140 hinten?


Fahr ich so auch (aber mit absenkbarer Pike). 
Die SX Modelle sind nicht anders. Die kommen von haus aus mit einer 160mm Gabel. 



Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Heute war es soweit  nachdem ich meine Gabel am Montag abgeholt hatte und der  mir auch direkt den Gabelkonus abgeschlagen hat, konnte ich heute endlich die Zeit für den Umbau finden.
> Dhab mich direkt neu ins Bike verliebt, optisch siehts klasse aus. Jetzt muss noch der Gabelschaft gekürzt, die Bremse hinten montiert und alles feinjustiert werden. Dann kommt hoffentlich auch die erste Ausfahrt, um alles ausgiebig zu testen!
> 
> Hier auch mal ein Bild des aktuellen Status



Gabelschaft kürzt man doch direkt beim Einbau der Gabel und Bremse montieren? Das ist doch in 5 Min passiert ;-)


----------



## Russkraft (16. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Fahr ich so auch (aber mit absenkbarer Pike).
> Die SX Modelle sind nicht anders. Die kommen von haus aus mit einer 160mm Gabel.


 merkt man bei Abfahrt, dass hinten Federweg wesentlich kleiner ist?


----------



## xlacherx (16. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> merkt man bei Abfahrt, dass hinten Federweg wesentlich kleiner ist?


Nein. Daher hab ich mir auch noch kein anderen Rahmen geholt. 
Ich hab damals aber halt den Fox Dämpfer raus geworfen und durch einen Monarch Plus ersetzt, da der um einiges besser zu Pike passt als der Fox Evolution was bei mir ab Werk verbaut war. 
Wenn man die DPA Pike nimmt,  hat man ein super vielseitiges Bike. Abgesenkt kommt die Gabel dann auf 130mm und man kann problemlos steile anstiege hoch strampeln ( Da kann es mit 160mm manchmal vorkommen dass das VR steigen kann) bei allem anderen sind die 160mm echt super.


----------



## Russkraft (16. Dezember 2016)

das Fahrrad hat schwache Bereifung (Nobby Nic 2.25). Wenn ich dickere anziehen will, ist die MW  zu klein (19mm), oder soll ich dann die LRS austauschen ?


----------



## aibeekey (16. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Nein. Daher hab ich mir auch noch kein anderen Rahmen geholt.
> Ich hab damals aber halt den Fox Dämpfer raus geworfen und durch einen Monarch Plus ersetzt, da der um einiges besser zu Pike passt als der Fox Evolution was bei mir ab Werk verbaut war.
> Wenn man die DPA Pike nimmt,  hat man ein super vielseitiges Bike. Abgesenkt kommt die Gabel dann auf 130mm und man kann problemlos steile anstiege hoch strampeln ( Da kann es mit 160mm manchmal vorkommen dass das VR steigen kann) bei allem anderen sind die 160mm echt super.



Hättest du statt dem 50mm Hub Monarch dann gleich einen mit 57mm Hub genommen, hättest du hinten 160mm Federweg gehabt.
Nicht gewusst oder absichtlich auf 140mm gegangen?
Die SX Modelle haben einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub und damit 160mm Federweg


----------



## xlacherx (16. Dezember 2016)

marx. schrieb:


> Hättest du statt dem 50mm Hub Monarch dann gleich einen mit 57mm Hub genommen, hättest du hinten 160mm Federweg gehabt.
> Nicht gewusst oder absichtlich auf 140mm gegangen?
> Die SX Modelle haben einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub und damit 160mm Federweg



Kein Trance hat ab Werk 160mm am Heck. Für was gibt's das reign?
Und das mit dem Dämpfer war Absicht. Wenn du dich hier um schaust wurde erwähnt dass es mit dicken Reifen eng werden kann. Auf sowas Han ich kein Bock. Daher 50mm Hub. 
Und die 2cm am Heck....pfff das geht auch so. Fürs ganz grobe gibt's eh n downhiller


----------



## aibeekey (16. Dezember 2016)

Okay da hab ich was durcheinander gebracht. Mein fehler. Morgen mehr Kaffee 
Kommt in Serie nicht so, kann man aber einbauen und ergibt dann 160mm... So war das.

Hast du den Post mit der knappen Reifenfreiheit zufällig zur Hand? Hab auf die schnelle nichts dazu gefunden und meines Wissens war da ausreichend Platz für gängige Hinterreifen?


----------



## Kuba1907 (16. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Gabelschaft kürzt man doch direkt beim Einbau der Gabel und Bremse montieren? Das ist doch in 5 Min passiert ;-)



Hab sowas zu ersten Mal gemacht, daher dauerts wohl was länger. Beim Gabelschaft wollt ich erstmal testen wies denn so passt und wie lang der am Ende werden soll. Und bezüglich der Bremsen, klar, vorne geht schnell, aber hinten werd ich die ja durch den Rahmen ziehen. Muss mal schauen, wie das klappen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (16. Dezember 2016)

Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Hab sowas zu ersten Mal gemacht, daher dauerts wohl was länger. Beim Gabelschaft wollt ich erstmal testen wies denn so passt und wie lang der am Ende werden soll. Und bezüglich der Bremsen, klar, vorne geht schnell, aber hinten werd ich die ja durch den Rahmen ziehen. Muss mal schauen, wie das klappen wird...



okay wenn du sowas zum ersten mal machst, dauert es auf jeden fall etwas länger. Man will es ja auch richtig machen ;-)
Wenn deine alte Bremse schon durch den Rahmen verlegt ist, musst du so oder so bei beiden Bremsen die Hebel von der Leitung trennen müssen. Dann kannst die neue Leitung an die Alte mit ran machen und dann einfach durch ziehen. Das erspart dir einiges an Fummelei

@marx. aktuell weiß ich nicht wo der Beitrag ist. evetuell find ich ihn die Tage 


Hier mal mein aktueller Ausbau vom damaligen Trance 2 2014. Für mich ist das jetzt so ziemliche Endstufe. Viel wird nicht mehr passieren...


----------



## Russkraft (16. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> okay wenn du sowas zum ersten mal machst, dauert es auf jeden fall etwas länger. Man will es ja auch richtig machen ;-)
> Wenn deine alte Bremse schon durch den Rahmen verlegt ist, musst du so oder so bei beiden Bremsen die Hebel von der Leitung trennen müssen. Dann kannst die neue Leitung an die Alte mit ran machen und dann einfach durch ziehen. Das erspart dir einiges an Fummelei
> 
> @marx. aktuell weiß ich nicht wo der Beitrag ist. evetuell find ich ihn die Tage
> ...


sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Russkraft (22. Dezember 2016)

endlich mein Gefährt ist da... Jungs, gibt es Tipps und Tricks, was da geändert/verbessern werden soll? Taugt der Sattel? Die Griffe sollen sowieso weg- ich habe andere. Lenker? Mein alter Lenker- Bonträger Rhythm ist ein bisschen schmaler (710mm). Oder noch was?


----------



## Starter77 (22. Dezember 2016)

Glückwunsch zum Bike 

Ich würde zuerst die Reifen tauschen. Also die Schwalbe Performance - zumindest vorne - runter


----------



## Russkraft (22. Dezember 2016)

Danke))
Welche Reifenmarke bevorzugst du?


----------



## Starter77 (22. Dezember 2016)

Ich hatte noch Nobby Nic in Trailstar / Pacestar da und habe die verbaut - der Einfachheit halber.
Ich würde jetzt dafür keine direkte Empfehlung aussprechen weil mir der Vergleich fehlt

Ich habe bei mir geändert:
Vorbau (direkt im Laden auf 60)
Felgen Spank 295
Noby Nic Evo
Lenker Spank 760
Achse und Ausfallenden auf 12 / 142 hinten


----------



## Russkraft (22. Dezember 2016)

ziemlich viel gewechselt.. Mit LRS ist klar, hast du breitere genommen? Warum Achse und Ausfallenden ?


----------



## Starter77 (22. Dezember 2016)

Spaß am Schrauben, vieles hätte nicht sein müssen. 
Durch den Umbau der Ausfallenden und der anderen Achse hatte ich viel mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten was Ränder angeht - und kann sie später ggf. besser verkaufen oder weiterverwenden als der Mix aus Steckachse vorne und Schnellspanner hinten.

Ja etwas breiter, die haben jetzt knappe 25, allzu breit wollte ich eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Kuba1907 (22. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> endlich mein Gefährt ist da... Jungs, gibt es Tipps und Tricks, was da geändert/verbessern werden soll? Taugt der Sattel? Die Griffe sollen sowieso weg- ich habe andere. Lenker? Mein alter Lenker- Bonträger Rhythm ist ein bisschen schmaler (710mm). Oder noch was?



Glückwunsch! tolles Bike!
Probier es erstmal aus und mach dir dann Gedanken, was Du ändern könntest. Dann merkst du, ob es so passt oder dich was stört. 

Der Schnellspanner hinten ist alt, Wenn du auf Steckachse umrüstest hast du eine größere Auswahl an Laufrädern, die du fahren kannst. Auch soll das dem Heck noch mehr Steifigkeit geben. Lohnt sich aber nur in Verbindung mit einem neuen LRS. 
Viel Spaß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Russkraft (22. Dezember 2016)

Ok. Versuche erst so fahren. Danke!


----------



## Kuba1907 (23. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn deine alte Bremse schon durch den Rahmen verlegt ist, musst du so oder so bei beiden Bremsen die Hebel von der Leitung trennen müssen. Dann kannst die neue Leitung an die Alte mit ran machen und dann einfach durch ziehen. Das erspart dir einiges an Fummelei



Wenn ich bei beiden Bremsen die Leitungen am Hebel löse und die dann verbinde, hätte ich dann nicht nach dem durchziehen den Bremssattel am Lenker? ;-)

Ich habs mit nem Bowdenzug gemacht, den erst duch die alte Leitung verlegt, dann alte Leitung raus, neue Leitung auf den Bowdenzug und dann durch den Rahmen gezogen. Hat wirklich gut geklappt, war nur ein bisschen schmierig, da ja das Öl vom Zug verdrängt wurde und rauslief.

Jetzt ist aber alles fertig  bin sehr zufrieden, denke aber, dass der Lenker mit seinen 785mm doch etwas zu lang ist. Werds mal ausprobieren, sonst auf 760mm kürzen.


----------



## xlacherx (23. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> endlich mein Gefährt ist da... Jungs, gibt es Tipps und Tricks, was da geändert/verbessern werden soll? Taugt der Sattel? Die Griffe sollen sowieso weg- ich habe andere. Lenker? Mein alter Lenker- Bonträger Rhythm ist ein bisschen schmaler (710mm). Oder noch was?



ERstmal glückwunsch zum neuen Rad und viel Spass damit ;-) 

Tipps was sinnvoll ist? Naja da kommt vor allem sehr auf den eigenen Geschmack und das an, was man fahren will. 
Wie schon geschrieben ist es auf jeden Fall Sinnvoll die Reifen gegen was hochwertigeres zu ersetzten. 
Ich hab da einige probiert und bin bei der Kombi Conti Baron Projekt / MK II hängen geblieben. 
Reifen gibts natürlich viele. Wie bereits geschrieben kann man auch auf die Nobby der Evo Serie gehn (Trailstar / Pacestar) 

Vor allem beim Sattel kann dir wohl keiner helfen. Der muss zu deinem Hintern passen. 
Ob es jetzt Sinvoll ist, bei solch einem Rad auf einen 710er Lenker zu wecheln, wag ich zu bezweifeln.... Ich würde es auf jeden Fall nicht machen. 

Und dann würde ich vor allem erstmal damit fahren. Dann merkst du schon was dir gefällt und was du noch ändern möchtes.


----------



## Russkraft (23. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe gestern mit meinem alter Lenker (710) probiert, lasse erst mal original Giant 730er, passt mir besser,andere Vorbau (kurzere) auch geplant. Die Reifen (Nobby Nic EVO) habe ich bestellt.
Ice Tech Scheiben? Hat jemand die Erfahrung damit? Ich habe einen Bericht gelesen, dass die Scheiben  nur befridigend gut sind?


----------



## xlacherx (23. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit meinem alter Lenker (710) probiert, lasse erst mal original Giant 730er, passt mir besser,andere Vorbau (kurzere) auch geplant. Die Reifen (Nobby Nic EVO) habe ich bestellt.
> Ice Tech Scheiben? Hat jemand die Erfahrung damit? Ich habe einen Bericht gelesen, dass die Scheiben  nur befridigend gut sind?



Ich fahr die Icetech scheiben schon ne ganze weile. Was daran schlecht sein soll weiß ich nicht. Wer den Alu Kern zum schmelzen bringt, sollte glaub auch seine Bremsart überdenken.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mit meinem alter Lenker (710) probiert, lasse erst mal original Giant 730er, passt mir besser,andere Vorbau (kurzere) auch geplant. Die Reifen (Nobby Nic EVO) habe ich bestellt.
> Ice Tech Scheiben? Hat jemand die Erfahrung damit? Ich habe einen Bericht gelesen, dass die Scheiben  nur befridigend gut sind?


Fahr deine jetzigen scheiben runter und steig dan auf ice tech um der unterschied zur smrt 76 ist nicht so gross das es sich gleich auszahlt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (23. Dezember 2016)

Er hat die Ice Tech RT86 schon drauf . Sind beim 1.5 Serie. Also kein Grund etwas zu tauschen.


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Dezember 2016)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Er hat die Ice Tech RT86 schon drauf . Sind beim 1.5 Serie. Also kein Grund etwas zu tauschen.


Ok dachte es sind die 76


----------



## Ironass (24. Dezember 2016)

nochmal doof fragen: Hat wer den Monarch plus db in 200x57 im Trance M?


----------



## sharky (25. Dezember 2016)

willst du die 160mm rauskitzeln? da kann ich leider nicht helfen. aber ich sehe du hast den debonair monarch drin. wie bist du damit zufrieden? ist das trance damit auch so sänftenmäßig unterwegs oder bekommt man etwas mehr feedback von der strecke?


----------



## Ironass (25. Dezember 2016)

wiege fahrbereit ca 97kg. kriege mit meiner Pumpe nur knapp 300psi rein. Sollten aber wohl eher 320 oder so sein. Also zur Zeit eher weich. Aber keine Durchschlagen.


----------



## Russkraft (26. Dezember 2016)

Jungs, was wiegen eure Fahrräder?Laut Herstellers soll  Größe  M knapp 13 Kilo sein,  gestern mein Fahrrad abgewogen - 14 kg. Ein Kilo Unterschied ist schon happig. .


----------



## hnx (26. Dezember 2016)

Mein SX MY15 Gr. L wiegt mit voller Ausstattung knappe 14,1kg.
Die Gewichte auf der Herstellerseite kann man nicht ernstnehmen. Giant gibt normalerweise keine Gewichte an und genauso wie Geodaten gehts da speziell bei der deutschen Seite oft kreuz und quer.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Jungs, was wiegen eure Fahrräder?Laut Herstellers soll  Größe  M knapp 13 Kilo sein,  gestern mein Fahrrad abgewogen - 14 kg. Ein Kilo Unterschied ist schon happig. .



Kommt immer drauf an wie die wiegen. 
Auf jeden Fall ohne Pedale. Eventuell mit leichten Reifen und pipapo. 
Da wir genauso gemogelt wie bei den Autos und dem Spritt Verbrauch


----------



## Starter77 (26. Dezember 2016)

hier : http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-giant-trance-1-5-ltd.1521948.2.htm

Wurde das 1.5 in M aus 2016 mit 13,2 kg gemessen


----------



## frankZer (26. Dezember 2016)

Mein 2016er 2er LTD in L hatte im Auslieferungszustand ohne Peadale etwa 13,5kg, hatte es nicht notiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (26. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Jungs, was wiegen eure Fahrräder?


zwischen 7,6kg und 13,8kg. aber falls du konkret das trance meinst: 11,46kg. was aber auch nicht unbedingt repräsentativ ist. die herstellerangaben sind bestenfalls eine grobe orientierung und grundsätzlich ohne pedale, manchmal sogar ohne sattel. 

aber an den giants lässt sich sehr leicht gewicht sparen. einfach auf tubeless umbauen und du hast die ersten 300g. mindestens. giant verbaut ziemlich massive schläuche. auch beim sattel ist für wenig geld einiges gespart. lenker und vorbau bringen auch nochmal, je nach modell, bis zu 200g. das ist das, was du günstig und mit großer wirkung tauschen kannst. ab dann geht´s ins geld, das man dann vorranging in einen laufradsatz investiert


----------



## Russkraft (27. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> einfach auf tubeless umbauen und du hast die ersten 300g. mindestens. giant verbaut ziemlich massive schläuche.


Bringt Tubeless umbauen wirklich so viel? Ich habe gelesen, dass Milch+ Ventil + Felgenband macht Gewichtsunterschied mit Schlauch minimal. Hauptgrund zu Tubeless ist bessere Reifenpannenschutz und  Traction ,oder?


----------



## Starter77 (27. Dezember 2016)

Ja das sind die Hauptgründe. Dennoch kann es was bringen vom Gewicht her, gerade dann wenn vorher die Schläuche recht schwer waren


----------



## sharky (27. Dezember 2016)

Meine SV14A Schläuche brachten wenig Gewichtsersparnis. Die hatten nur 120g. Die von giant original verbaut sind haben jenseits der 200g. Da bringt tubeless nicht nur pannenschutz


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. Dezember 2016)

Intrigue in S - original aber mit Dropper: 13,9


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Dezember 2016)

Frage: was brauche ich für Buchsen wenn ich von Fox Dämpfer auf Rock Shox Monarch umbaue?


----------



## sharky (28. Dezember 2016)

Passende Buchse nur oben reicht. Lös oben die schraube und miss die einbau breite und Durchmesser der schraube. Mehr Infos brauchst nicht. Werkzeug reichen normale Inbusschlüssel. Schlimmsten Fall noch was um das gleitlager unten auszupressen. Das braucht man bei trance nicht.

Falls du Interesse an einem 520km jungen monarch hast melde dich. Ich hab einen übrig


----------



## SRX-Prinz (28. Dezember 2016)

Danke


----------



## Starter77 (28. Dezember 2016)

Russkraft schrieb:


> Jungs, was wiegen eure Fahrräder?Laut Herstellers soll  Größe  M knapp 13 Kilo sein,  gestern mein Fahrrad abgewogen - 14 kg. Ein Kilo Unterschied ist schon happig. .



Mein 1,5 in L wiegt fahrfertig also mit Pedale, Flaschenhalter etc. 13,59 laut Kofferwaage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MW_DH (31. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Männer, 

wer noch ein Trance sucht, der sollte mal bei Jehle Bikes schauen. Dort gibt es heute als Tagesangebot das Trance Advanced 2 von 2015 für 1699 Euro, welches von der Bike damals (trotz Billigausstattung) ein "sehr gut" bekommen hat. Verfügbare Größen sind S, L und XL.

Ich hab mir gerade eins in L bestellt, weil ich noch ein Trailbike neben meinem Glory wollte. Kommt dann gleich ein 32er Vorbau und ein 760er Carbon Lenker drauf. Bin 1,80 groß mit 84er Schrittlänge... denke das passt schon.


----------



## Deleted 1655 (31. Dezember 2016)

MW_DH schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> 
> wer noch ein Trance sucht, der sollte mal bei Jehle Bikes schauen. Dort gibt es heute als Tagesangebot das Trance Advanced 2 von 2015 für 1699 Euro, welches von der Bike damals (trotz Billigausstattung) ein "sehr gut" bekommen hat. Verfügbare Größen sind S, L und XL.
> 
> Ich hab mir gerade eins in L bestellt, weil ich noch ein Trailbike neben meinem Glory wollte. Kommt dann gleich ein 32er Vorbau und ein 760er Carbon Lenker drauf. Bin 1,80 groß mit 84er Schrittlänge... denke das passt schon.




Sind keine mehr da ... 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/giant-trance-advanced-2-2015.html

... schon gar nicht mehr in M ... noch nicht mal ein Rahmen ...


----------



## MW_DH (31. Dezember 2016)

Also in L sind noch wenige da. M gab es von Anfang an nicht. Hatte direkt Mitternacht zugeschlagen, also als der Sale startete.


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2016)

MW_DH schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade eins in L bestellt, weil ich noch ein Trailbike neben meinem Glory wollte. Kommt dann gleich ein 32er Vorbau und ein 760er Carbon Lenker drauf. Bin 1,80 groß mit 84er Schrittlänge... denke das passt schon.


32er vorbau ist schon sehr kurz. rest klingt aber sehr schlüssig


----------



## MW_DH (31. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> 32er vorbau ist schon sehr kurz. rest klingt aber sehr schlüssig



Moin Sharky, was würdest du denn für eine Länge empfehlen?


----------



## xlacherx (31. Dezember 2016)

sharky schrieb:


> 32er vorbau ist schon sehr kurz. rest klingt aber sehr schlüssig



Ich hab nen 35er. Ich liebe ihn [emoji16]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MW_DH (31. Dezember 2016)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 35er. Ich liebe ihn [emoji16]



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Du hast da wohl ähnliche Vorlieben wie ich... langes Oberrohr und kurzer Vorbau .


----------



## sharky (31. Dezember 2016)

pauschale empfehlungen sind schwer abzugeben. weiß ja nicht wie groß ihr seid und wie lang der oberkörper ist. und wie die vorlieben hinsichtlich sitzposition sind. aber das trance oberrohr ist nicht extrem lang, liegt eher im guten schnitt. und der reach fällt, für heutigen "standard", vergleichsweise kurz aus. bikes in XL hab ich mal verglichen, bei ähnlicher OR länge hat das trance 1-3cm weniger reach.


----------



## MW_DH (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde jetzt mal abwarten bis das Trance da ist und dann mal schauen, was nötig ist. Ich bin jedoch noch nie ein Freund langer Vorbauten gewesen. Ich mag einfach eine sehr direkte Lenkung. Auch soll es noch einen kleinen ticken abfahrtsorientierter werden. Letztendlich wird es eh nur das Feierabendbike, um mich fit zu halten. An freien Tagen und Wochenenden ist Downhill/Freeride mit dem Glory im Bike-Park angesagt.


----------



## sharky (1. Januar 2017)

baust du dir nen anderen dämpfer ein?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (2. Januar 2017)

Dämpfer aus 2014er Trance zu verkaufen - FOX Performance Float CTD BoostValve, bitte Pn.   ca. 600km


----------



## _Vader (8. Januar 2017)

Hi, kennt jemand die maximale Einschublänge für Sattelstützen am Trance/Trance Advanced 2016/2017 in den Rahmengrößen S und M?


----------



## aibeekey (8. Januar 2017)

Ist zwar 2015/2016 aber vielleicht bringt es dir ja dennoch was... falls das schon reicht, sollten die neuen erst recht reichen, weil der Bolzen wegen Metric ja angeblich nun tiefer sitzt.

S 18cm

M sollte dann eigentlich 5.5 cm mehr haben, weil das Sitzrohr 43.5 statt 38 cm hat.


----------



## _Vader (8. Januar 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Ironass (11. Januar 2017)

sehe mir gerade neue Reifen an. maxxis dhf in 2,5 ? fährt jemand so nen Teil? Wirds eng?


----------



## Russkraft (11. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe heute versucht neue Flaschenhalter montieren und mir ist aufgefallen, dass Oberrohr zu nah mit dem Flaschenhalter ist. Da passt keine Trinkflasche ))) Was ist für ein Sch.. 
Welcher Flaschenhalter habt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (12. Januar 2017)

In einem L Rahmen einen Topeak Sidecage. Da geht ohne große Verrenkungen eine 750ml Flasche inkl Deckel rein. Ist abhängig von der Rahmengröße nehme ich an.


----------



## mk100 (12. Januar 2017)

Ich hab mir eine Fabric Cageless Flasche angebaut am L-Rahmen.


----------



## Russkraft (12. Januar 2017)

ok, mit 750ml Flasche soll das klappen, trotzdem nach oben wirds eng. Ich habe momentan 1l und Bontrager Flaschenhalter und das passt gar nicht.  Ich versuche noch mal mit Topeak Sidecage . Danke für Info!


----------



## sigma66 (12. Januar 2017)

Hab am 2015er Trance 1 den Cube HPA-Sidecage in silber. Find ich optisch sehr gelungen und passt bei L-Rahmen mit 0,75 l - Flasche.


----------



## korben (12. Januar 2017)

...Habe den BBB Sidecage an meinen Trance in M, das geht gerade noch mit 750 ml Flaschen


----------



## Russkraft (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo Giant Community;-) Jungs, was haltet ihr von solchen Reifen (gucken ab 1.30 minute)?


----------



## petrol (12. Januar 2017)

Was nimmt da für eine Milch...?


----------



## hnx (12. Januar 2017)

Endlich mal ein Reifen, der mit allen Milchsorten kompatibel ist.


----------



## mango3 (13. Januar 2017)

Das sieht doch aus, als würde der Reifen auf dem Giant 0,0% einsacken. Dann entwickelt der doch auch entsprechend keinen Grip? Ich mein wofür fahr ich meine 1,5 Bar? Maximierung der Lauffläche - dat kann der net!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Russkraft (14. Januar 2017)

Das habe ich auch gemerkt. Die Reifen sind zu hart.


----------



## Ironass (14. Januar 2017)

Weiß einer spontan bei der hg50 10fach - Kassette die Zahnzahl? Vom 2014 Ltd.


----------



## xlacherx (14. Januar 2017)

Ironass schrieb:


> Weiß einer spontan bei der hg50 10fach - Kassette die Zahnzahl? Vom 2014 Ltd.


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Kassette-CS-HG50-10-10-fach-p36936/

somit 11-36


----------



## Ironass (14. Januar 2017)

Du Sack. hehe. Ich dachte die gibt es in verschiedenen Abstufungen


----------



## sharky (15. Januar 2017)

Ist es ausgeschlossen dass es Das Ding anderswo in einer anderen Abstufung gibt ?


----------



## xlacherx (15. Januar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> Ist es ausgeschlossen dass es Das Ding anderswo in einer anderen Abstufung gibt ?


glaub nicht. google spuckt nur das aus. Die XT gibts es noch in anderen Variationen die SLX aber wohl nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. Januar 2017)

Wieder was gelernt


----------



## ludwig2016 (16. Januar 2017)

Ist es möglich an das Trance einen Cane Creek DB air ohne irgendwelche umbauten zu montieren?
danke


----------



## sharky (17. Januar 2017)

den DB inline ja. da gibt es in einem amiforum einen thread mit entsprechenden Bildern. der double barell geht wegen dem AGB nicht


----------



## Ironass (18. Januar 2017)

Bevor ich sie die Tage in den Bikemarkt setze.
Hatte mir vom Bike-lädle den LRS Spank Spike Race 33 mit Noa Naben  (Ratchet-System) in blau aufbauen lassen.
Mir gefällt die Farbe aber doch nicht. Will nun schwarz-gelbe.  Der LRS hat noch keine 50km runter und keine Sprünge. Ungelogen.
Neupreis 400. Für 300. Die beiden noch guten Reifen DHF und DHR 2 bleiben dabei.
Möchte noch vor Saisonbeginn das Bike feddich haben.


----------



## Ironass (18. Januar 2017)




----------



## xlacherx (18. Januar 2017)

Hinten vermutlich ne 12mm achse oder?


----------



## Ironass (18. Januar 2017)

jawoll 12x142


----------



## xlacherx (18. Januar 2017)

Hmm blöd. Fürs hardtail hätte ich n schnellspanner gebraucht. Also passts net...


----------



## bummel42 (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo. 
gibt es für die P-TRX 1 Laufräder einen XD-Driver? 
Und wenn ja, wo bekomme ich den?


----------



## sharky (23. Januar 2017)

wenn dann nur beim  vor ort. online wird es schwer und wenn doch einer zu finden ist, dann meist wiederum von einem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TopAs2 (23. Januar 2017)

Welche Radgröße brauche ich bei 170cm Körpergröße beim Giant Trance 2? Reicht S?


----------



## Turbo-D (23. Januar 2017)

Würde eher in m nehmen.  Der s rahmen fällt schon recht klein aus.
Meine Frau hat ein intrigue 2 in s bei 1.69m. Die 2016er 100mm variostütze ist bei ihr auf max raus. 
Werd ihr die nochmal gegen eine 125mm tauschen


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Januar 2017)

TopAs2 schrieb:


> Welche Radgröße brauche ich bei 170cm Körpergröße beim Giant Trance 2? Reicht S?


Meine frau fährt bei 174 das s und fühlt sich sehr wohl drauf, das M war ihr zu lange.

Du soltest es wo testen wen möglich 

Lg


----------



## Frodijak (24. Januar 2017)

…


----------



## korben (24. Januar 2017)

....bin 172 cm und fahre ein Trance in M > passt mir.
Aber pauschal ist das nicht, die restlichen Maße sollten auch passen. Bei der Größe sind wir halt zwischen M und S, am besten probieren.


----------



## anderson (28. Januar 2017)

Hoffe, meine Frage wurde nicht gerade erst irgendwo gestellt!

Ich habe gerade mein Trance (2015) zur Wartung auseinander. Die Lager des Hinterbaus laufen noch so, dass ich sie nicht tauschen werde. Was mir auffällt ist, dass die beiden Wippenelemte dort wo sie am Hinterbau (Sitzstrebe) befestigt sind Spiel haben. Frage: Ist das normal so? Verschleiß ist keiner zu sehen. Eine andere Frage ist, wie kriege ich die Teile vom Hinterbau abgeschraubt? Sind mit Inbusschraube befestigt, die sich nicht lösen lässt. Ansonsten ließ sich alles sauber demontieren.

Wenn jemand hier ist, der schonmal demontiert hat, wäre ich für eine Antwort dankbar.


----------



## xlacherx (29. Januar 2017)

Du meinst dir Innensechskant schrauben die wippen und hinterbau verbinden? Die musst du so gesehen na innen schrauben.


----------



## hnx (29. Januar 2017)

anderson schrieb:


> Hoffe, meine Frage wurde nicht gerade erst irgendwo gestellt!
> 
> Ich habe gerade mein Trance (2015) zur Wartung auseinander. Die Lager des Hinterbaus laufen noch so, dass ich sie nicht tauschen werde. Was mir auffällt ist, dass die beiden Wippenelemte dort wo sie am Hinterbau (Sitzstrebe) befestigt sind Spiel haben. Frage: Ist das normal so? Verschleiß ist keiner zu sehen. Eine andere Frage ist, wie kriege ich die Teile vom Hinterbau abgeschraubt? Sind mit Inbusschraube befestigt, die sich nicht lösen lässt. Ansonsten ließ sich alles sauber demontieren.
> 
> Wenn jemand hier ist, der schonmal demontiert hat, wäre ich für eine Antwort dankbar.


Das Spiel tritt wann auf? Im halbzerlegten Zustand normal, wenn komplett montiert und festgezogen ist es nicht normal.
Die Verbindung Rocker/Sitzstrebe im Uhrzeiger mit einem 5er Inbus lösen.


----------



## anderson (29. Januar 2017)

Wenn die Wippe noch an der Strebe befestigt ist, kann man sie hin und herbewegen (damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Drehung im Lager) . Das soll dann wohl so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassSetAlight (30. Januar 2017)

@anderson 
was @hnx meint. Zum Beispiel die obere Wippe. Es sollte kein Spiel vorhanden sein wenn die Wippe am hinteren Dreieck verschraubt ist, die Achse durch das Sitzrohr eingebaut und angezogen ist ist UND der Dämpfer eingebaut und verschraubt ist.
Nimmst du nur den Dämpfer raus, schon hat die Wippe Spiel.
Löst du nur die Achse durch das Sitzrohr, auch wieder Spiel.

Ob Lager oder Achsen Spiel aufweisen kannst du nur im komplett montierten Zustand des Rades überprüfen.
Man legt dazu einfach einen Finger über die Stelle die man prüfen möchte, nutze seine Beine/Knie oder Fahrradständer als Halter und versucht mit der anderen Hand das Rad an der zu überprüfenden Stelle zu "verwinden". Jetzt musst du einfach mit dem aufgelegten Finger spüren ob du ein Spiel hast, welches da nicht hingehört.


----------



## anderson (30. Januar 2017)

Die Innensechskantschrauben saßen sehr fest, hab sie aber jetzt rausbekommen. Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass das Spiel an den Wippenelementen durch die Aluspacer entsteht, die deutlich breiter sind als der Spalt zwischen Wippe und Strebe. Soll dann offenbar so sein und tritt zusammengebaut nicht mehr auf.

Danke für die Hilfe jedenfalls!


----------



## Russkraft (1. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute, hat jemand schon versucht, die Aufkleber vom Fahrrad entfernen? Ich will diese hässliche Aufkleber an Hinterstreben und Giant Logo vorne  komlett weg machen. Sind die überlackiert oder einfach draufgeklebt? Ob die Aufkleber mit Fön entfernbar sind oder brauche ich härtere Mittel (Azeton, Benzin oder sowas)?


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

ja, aber das ist unspaßig. die sind hauchdünn und kleben wir blöd. das zeug bekommst du 1mm² weise ab und dann sieht man drunter dass du am rahmen rumgeschrubbt hast. wenn cleanen dann den ganzen rahmen in beize schmeissen (z.B. beim pulverbeschichter möglich). alles andere sieht noch ... aus


----------



## clucks11 (2. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fully auf das Giant Trance gestoßen. Das neue 17er Modell 1.5 oder Trance 2.
Ich schau ja schon seit Wochen, denn jetzt vor der neuen Saison will ich noch eine Kaufentscheidung fällen.
Vorher war ich immer zw. Canyon Spectral und Ghost SLAMR 4 hin und her gerissen. Ich war sehr überrascht, dass Giant auch vom Preis, mit den Versendern mithalten kann, wenn nicht sogar gleichwertig ist.
Kann mir jemand eventuelle Vor - oder Nachteile nennen. Hat jemand Tipps für mich bei der Kaufentscheidung?


----------



## sharky (2. Februar 2017)

da keiner weiß, was deine ansprüche sind, was du fahren willst und wie dein budgt ist und du auch keines der bikes verlinkt hast (und ich nicht das googlen für dich anfange) kann ich dir leider nicht helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erroll (7. Februar 2017)

Wäre einer der Herren so freundlich und könnte mir den Downtube Protector kurz abmessen?


----------



## bastie77 (7. Februar 2017)

Ich war gerade im Keller und habe meinen, noch unverbauten Protektor (von Giant) kurz nachgemessen:
25,9cm lang und ca. 5,6 cm breit (an der breitesten Stelle)


----------



## Erroll (7. Februar 2017)

Perfekt, danke dir! [emoji5]
Das Ding ist flexibel? Oder ist es vorgeformt?


----------



## bastie77 (7. Februar 2017)

beides
es fühlt sich an wie etwas festerer Gummi. Unten rum und an den Seiten ist es leicht vorgeformte,  aber schau selbst:

  

Ich habe den Protektor probeweise mal hingehalten und denke man wird die Ränder noch gut andrücken müssen.


----------



## hnx (7. Februar 2017)

Da brauchst du nichts speziell festdrücken. Die Rundung passt genau zum Unterrohr. Daher ist die Position auch um wenige Zentimeter festgelegt.


----------



## Erroll (7. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Infos. Ich suche aktuell einen vernünftigen Unterrohrschutz für mein Patrol. Vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit dem vom Trance. Von Transition selbst gibt es leider keinen eigenen.


----------



## Ironass (7. Februar 2017)

Ich habe Gabe zb aus zwei Trance Protektoren einen langen für das Alutech Fanes meiner Frau gebaut. Giant Emblem gerade gecutet und da beide entgegen angesetzt. super geworden


----------



## Lutsch (7. Februar 2017)

Ich habe noch ein Satz gebrauchte aber sehr gut erhaltende Hubes Bushings für das Trance 2014-2016. Da ich diese nicht mehr benötige können die gerne den Besitzer wechseln. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## anderson (10. Februar 2017)

Wer kann helfen? Habe mein 2016er Trance zur Wartung zerlegt und wie es immer so kommt, sind die Scheiben und Spacer rausgepurzelt, bevor ich orten könnte, wo und wie herum sie eingebaut gehören.

Ist die Anordnung so richtig?


 

Wenn ich es so montiere, klemmt es leider, wenn ich vernünftig fest ziehe


----------



## Kuba1907 (14. Februar 2017)

Servus zusammen,

Habe nochmal eine Frage zu den konvertierbaren Ausfallenden am Trance 3 von 2015. Würde mir gerne einen neuen LRS zulegen. Von vielen Seiten hört man (und das war auch meine Annahme), dass man dann im selben Zug auch die Ausfallenden auf Steckachse konvertieren sollte. 

Lohnt dies wirklich? Wie stabil sind denn die neuen Ausfallenden, wie gut halten die Schrauben? Kann sich da nichts lösen? Wieso nicht einfach einen LRS mit Nabe für den Schnellspanner nehmen? Das Conversion Kit kostet ja auch nochmal was (mein Händler ruft mit DT Swiss Steckachse ca. 60-70 Euro auf). Habt ihr sonstige, günstigere Bezugsquellen für das Kit?

Danke schonmal und viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (14. Februar 2017)

mein händler wollte 47€ dafür. frag mal weiter rum. mit der 142er achse sitzt das rad einfach stabiler und sauberer drin. und mit den neuen 2016er ausfallern verdreht sich auch nix mehr. 9mm ssp is einfach abgelöst. warum noch olle kamellen kaufen? wenn man schon kein boost hat, um up to date zu sein, dann wenigstens 142x12


----------



## mango3 (14. Februar 2017)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Starter77 (14. Februar 2017)

Das lohnt sich - unabhängig von der technischen Seite - schon im Bezug auf Kauf und Verkauf eines Laufradsatzes.

Wenn Du Deinen originalen Lrs verkaufen willst weißt Du was ich meine. Wirst Du kaum los.

Ferner hast Du eine viel größere Auswahl an Möglichkeiten bei 142x12 (Custom Mal ausgenommen)

Edit: Alternative wäre auch eine DT Swiss Achse. Ausfallenden gibt es auch hier schonmal im Marktplatz.
Ich habe ne DT Swiss und Ausfallenden noch komplett als Satz da, man weiß ja nie was kommt


----------



## Kuba1907 (14. Februar 2017)

Danke schonmal



sharky schrieb:


> und mit den neuen 2016er ausfallern verdreht sich auch nix mehr.



Was meinst du hiermit? Saßen die Ausfallenden mit früherer Produktion nicht gut? Woran erkenne ich das Kit aus 2016?

Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen Hinweis, wo das Kit inkl. Steckachse günstig zu erwerben ist?


----------



## Starter77 (14. Februar 2017)

Die 2016er Version hat eine zusätzliche Schraube damit sich das Ausfallende nicht mehr verdrehen kann. Ist hier im Thread beschrieben


----------



## Starter77 (14. Februar 2017)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/sh...znU6ZzAyhmFHqetfRbe8a9WnV-C3-XwDj_hoCJzXw_wcB
> Diese passt. Keine X-12



Also die 142 x 12 für 20€

Günstigere Alternative zur originalen Achse.
Ausfallenden über Händler. Kosten glaube 12 - 14€ um den Dreh


----------



## sharky (15. Februar 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Die 2016er Version hat eine zusätzliche Schraube damit sich das Ausfallende nicht mehr verdrehen kann. Ist hier im Thread beschrieben


so isses. ich würde nix anderes mehr wollen. die alte Version war ein graus


----------



## Ironass (15. Februar 2017)

aber war doch richtig, die 2016er Version  passt nicht auf 2015? Würde ja nen Loch fehlen, oder?


----------



## xlacherx (15. Februar 2017)

Ironass schrieb:


> aber war doch richtig, die 2016er Version  passt nicht auf 2015? Würde ja nen Loch fehlen, oder?



Passt sogar am 14er [emoji13]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

nen loch nicht. heißt ja ausgeschrieben nicht "einen loch". sorry fürs klugsch..n

die zusätzliche schraube ist "außen" am rahmen und passt auf alle trancemodelle 2014-2016. ab 2017 weiß ich es nicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Februar 2017)

anderson schrieb:


> Ist die Anordnung so richtig?



Verkehrt herum passt es.


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Verkehrt herum passt es.


du meinst: andersrum
wenn´s verkehrt rum ist passts ja eben nicht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Februar 2017)

Ich meine, dass die Paßscheiben mit dem kleinen Durchmesser nach außen montiert werden müssen.


----------



## Kuba1907 (16. Februar 2017)

Ich bin leicht verwirrt, hat vielleicht jemand ein oder zwei Fotos hierzu?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Februar 2017)

So?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Februar 2017)

Da der Link selber ja kein Lager hat, muss man doch nur drauf achten, dass die Paßscheiben am Lagerinnenring anliegen. Sonst kann sich ja nix bewegen. Der Lageraußenring liegt ja schon am Lagersitz an.


----------



## Kuba1907 (16. Februar 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> So?



Ich dachte eher an die Achsaufnahme an beiden Seiten nach Umbau  Dann seh ich auch, wie die neuen Ausfallenden ausschauen und wo die Schrauben sitzen.


----------



## bummel42 (16. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen weg, aber zum Glück habe ich ihn behalten.


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

ah, so sieht der dämpfer in natura aus


----------



## anderson (16. Februar 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Da der Link selber ja kein Lager hat, muss man doch nur drauf achten, dass die Paßscheiben am Lagerinnenring anliegen. Sonst kann sich ja nix bewegen. Der Lageraußenring liegt ja schon am Lagersitz an.



Du hast recht, so wollte ich es eigentlich auch oben zeigen. Allerdings läuft das bei mir tatsächlich nicht sauber


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. Februar 2017)

Hast du den Bolzen mit zu viel Drehmoment fest gezogen?


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

zu viel drehmoment sollte eigentlich nix machen weil man ja durchgehend gespacert hat und somit eigentlich keinen axialdruck aufbauen dürfte, der das lager verschiebt und schwergängig macht. es sei denn, die toleranzen passen nicht


----------



## anderson (16. Februar 2017)

Klemmt schon wenn ich halbfest anziehe. Ich hab blöderweise nicht vor dem Ausbau geprüft, ob es sauber dreht. Notfalls nehm ich Loctite.


----------



## sharky (16. Februar 2017)

und was bringt der loctite? ich würd zusehen, die ursache zu finden und nicht, die symptome zu beheben


----------



## xlacherx (16. Februar 2017)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen weg, aber zum Glück habe ich ihn behalten.



Wo hast du die Roten Dämpferschrauben her?  ich will die blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (16. Februar 2017)

Aus dunklen Kanälen! ;-)
Von Giant. Die gab es z.T. farblich.


----------



## anderson (16. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> und was bringt der loctite? ich würd zusehen, die ursache zu finden und nicht, die symptome zu beheben


Ich habe zugesehen, die Ursache zu finden! Loctite bringt, dass das Link sauber dreht und nicht abfliegt. Wenn du noch einen richtigen Tipp hast, her damit!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Februar 2017)

Hast du die Lager sauber eingepresst?
Bisserl axiale Spannung ist immer drauf. So präzise sind die Rahmen dann doch nicht gebaut.


----------



## anderson (17. Februar 2017)

Ich denke das Problem liegt tatsächlich bei den Lagern. Die Lager habe ich nicht getauscht, nur geöffnet, gereinigt und gefettet. Das einzige am Rad, was ich mich bisher nicht selber getraut habe ist Lager tauschen. Jedenfalls glaube ich, dass eins der Lager wohl defekte Flächen hat, was sich erst bei ein wenig Druck bemerkbar macht.

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Lagertausch ohne spezielles Wekzeug...?


----------



## hnx (17. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Frage ist, ob möglich, dann ja. Brauchst nur U-Scheiben, eine lange Schraube und passende Mutter aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Februar 2017)

Perfekt passen auch Steckschlüssel. 
Was bei mir mal war: Dass der Lagersitz einen Grat hatte und dadurch das Lager nicht vollständig eingepresst war.


----------



## anderson (17. Februar 2017)

Gehört zwar nicht ins Trance-Forum, aber wenn wie schon dabei sind...

Wie treibt ihr die Lager aus? Mit Schraube und Scheibe einpressen kann ich mir vorstellen. Raustreiben nicht so. Bringt Tiefkühltruhe eigentlich etwas? Wo kauft man günstig Lager?

Danke für die Infos!


----------



## hnx (17. Februar 2017)

Auch mit Schraube und U-Scheiben, nur kleinere. Brauchst eine Hülse/Stück Metal o.ä., leicht größerer Durchmesser als der Lagersitz, wo das Lager rein fallen kann.
Problematisch wird es, wenn die Lager richtig festgegammelt wären, weil ich nicht am äußeren Ring auspressen kann.

Ich kaufe meine Lager bei DS Wälzlager. Kostenpunkt um die 1,50€/Stück. Hat auch SKF und andere hochpreisigere Hersteller im Angebot, ob die bei den Drehwinkeln von Rahmenlagern Sinn machen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Dichtungen runter, Bremsenreiniger rein, calciumverseiftes Fett rein, Dichtungen drauf, einbauen. Habe mit den günstigen Lagern von dort auch gute Erfahrungen zB in meiner Hope Nabe gemacht.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Februar 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> Auch mit Schraube und U-Scheiben, nur kleinere. Brauchst eine Hülse/Stück Metal o.ä., leicht größerer Durchmesser als der Lagersitz, wo das Lager rein fallen kann.
> Problematisch wird es, wenn die Lager richtig festgegammelt wären, weil ich nicht am äußeren Ring auspressen kann.
> 
> Ich kaufe meine Lager bei DS Wälzlager. Kostenpunkt um die 1,50€/Stück. Hat auch SKF und andere hochpreisigere Hersteller im Angebot, ob die bei den Drehwinkeln von Rahmenlagern Sinn machen wage ich zu bezweifeln. Dichtungen runter, Bremsenreiniger rein, calciumverseiftes Fett rein, Dichtungen drauf, einbauen. Habe mit den günstigen Lagern von dort auch gute Erfahrungen zB in meiner Hope Nabe gemacht.


Mach ich auch so und wens die lager nicht gibt dan kauf ich halt die teuren vom hersteller  

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (20. Februar 2017)

das sind doch normal Standard Kugellager. extra welche anfertigen zu lassen mit sondermaßen würde die kosten der OEM explodieren lassen


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Februar 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> das sind doch normal Standard Kugellager. extra welche anfertigen zu lassen mit sondermaßen würde die kosten der OEM explodieren lassen


meistens schon hatte aber schon einen ghost rahmen wo einige lager so nicht zu bekommen waren


----------



## xlacherx (9. März 2017)

Passt vllt nicht zu 100% hier rein. Aber kommt ja auch ans Trance


----------



## Ironass (9. März 2017)

Preis?


----------



## hnx (10. März 2017)

"[BIKE CHECK] JOSH CARLSON’S GIANT TRANCE ADVANCED"

https://www.mtb-mag.com/en/bike-check-josh-carlsons-giant-trance-advanced/


----------



## frankZer (12. März 2017)

Da es hier wahrscheinlich einige gibt, die das selbe Problem hatten:
Die Shimano M615 Bremse hat mir am VR zu wenig Power. Was habt ihr gemacht?
Ich tendiere momentan zu SM-RT86 in 200mm, bringt das nennenswert was? Und wenn mir das noch nicht langt ein Zee Bremssattel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (12. März 2017)

habe die zee und die 203er. reicht dicke


----------



## xlacherx (12. März 2017)

frankZer schrieb:


> Da es hier wahrscheinlich einige gibt, die das selbe Problem hatten:
> Die Shimano M615 Bremse hat mir am VR zu wenig Power. Was habt ihr gemacht?
> Ich tendiere momentan zu SM-RT86 in 200mm, bringt das nennenswert was? Und wenn mir das noch nicht langt ein Zee Bremssattel



Hast du noch die originalen Beläge drin? die Beläge bringen mehr als die Scheibe. 
Wenn ja, schmeiß die raus und mach mal die Sinterbeläge von Shimano rein. Die sind um einiges besser. 
Bremsen hab ich mittlerweile einiges im Haus und einiges getestet. 
Angefangen mit der original Bremse vom Trance 2 2014. absoluter Kernschrott. Das Ding macht absolut kein Spass. 
Danach gings dann weiter mit Stoff aus dem Hause Shimano. SLX, XT, Zee und Saint. 
SLX und XT sind von der Funktion her die gleiche Bremse. Sorglos und bremst schon ganz ordentlich. 
Zee und Saint sind auch wiederum fast das gleiche. Bei der Saint ist der Hebel anders. Die find ich im ganzen aber auch schöner als die Zee. Die Saint liegt aktuell auch noch als Backup hier 
Danach hab ich mir jetzt mal just4fun eine Shigura gebaut (Saint Hebel + MT5 Sättel). Eine Megabremse! Als die eingebremst war, bin ich erstmalf ast über den Lenker Da mit die so gut gefallen hat( die war für den Downhiller) hab ich mir jetzt eine MT7 fürs Trance geholt. 
Die Bremspower mit den Performance Belägen seh ich über der Saint / Zee. Wirklich top. 
Selbst wenn der Sattel unten und ich sitze, kann ich problemlos nen stoppie hinlegen 
MT7 und Mt5 sind auch fast gleich. Diese unterscheiden sich lediglich wieder am Bremshebel und den Belägen die von haus aus drin sind. 
Ich hab meine MT7 auf dem HC1 (1 Fingerhebel) umgebaut. Damit ist das schon sehr Shimano ähnlich. 
Da die MT5 teilweiße für 140-150€ angeboten wird, würde ich dir die zuerst empfehlen wenn du eine neue Bremse willst. 
Die Zee liegt aktuell bei ca. 200€ für den Satz. Saint / MT7 Schenken sich preislich grad nicht viel.


----------



## frankZer (13. März 2017)

Danke für die ausführliche Rückmeldung.
Ich denke ich werde erstmal Sinterbeläge nehmen, da ja jetzt Resinonly Scheiben verbaut sind gibt es dann gleich 200mm.


----------



## xlacherx (13. März 2017)

Sollte vorne aber reichen. Am Trance fahr ich Vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm scheiben


----------



## Huebschi (15. März 2017)

Meine Betty (Trance Advanced SX 2014 in XL) hat folgendes Problem:

Betty besitzt eine Giant Contact Switch (150mm) Sattelstütze seit 04/16. Wollte die Stütze neulich ausbauen, um die Sitzhöhe zu verändern. Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass die Stütze und der Carbonrahmen absolut fest miteinander "verbacken" sind. Die Stütze lässt sich weder nach rechts oder links drehen noch aus dem Rahmen heraus- oder hineinschieben. Nicht einen Millimeter. Entsprechende Montagepaste wurde beim Einbau genutzt!
Mein Giant-Schrauber vor Ort riet mir dazu, eine Woche lang so oft wie möglich WD40 auf den Übergang Rahmen/Stütze zu sprühen, um die Geschichte so zu lösen. Kein Erfolg.

Hat hier einer eine sinnvolle Idee oder mit so einem Problem Bekanntschaft gemacht?


----------



## xlacherx (15. März 2017)

N Kumpel von mir hatte das gleiche Problem. 
Wenn nur WD40 von oben nix hilft, wäre es noch möglich das Rad mal auf den Kopf zu stellen und von unten war rein zu spritzen und einwirken  zu lassen. 
Er ist damals her gegangen und hat den Rahmen in dem Bereich der Sattelstütze mit nem Heißluftfön erwärmt, danach nochmal von oben etwas WD40 drauf und dann die Stütze gedreht. Dann hat sie sich wohl gelöst


----------



## xlacherx (17. März 2017)

So das dürfte so ziehmlich der Ausbau für dieses Jahr sein. Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert. (Bremsadapter, Kettenblatt) 
Mal schauen wann ich wieder was neues finde was ich haben / testen will


----------



## bummel42 (17. März 2017)

@sharky
Hab den Dämpfer zwischen den Flaschen fast nicht gefunden! ;-)
Vielen Dank. Überlege ob ich Dämpferverleih nicht professionell machen sollte. [emoji111]️


----------



## MichiP (18. März 2017)

Ach deshalb brauchste den Coil fürs Reign nicht so schnelle zurück

Wenn unsere Altherrengebrechen es zulassen dann sollte wir mal wieder Kaffee und Kuchen in Betracht ziehen

ps: der CC schlug sich auf der ersten Ausfahrt sehr gut, leider nur Treppen und das übliche rumgehoppel........


----------



## Kuba1907 (19. März 2017)

Servus zusammen,

Habe mir für mein Trance 3 aus 2015 einen neuen Laufradsatz zugelegt. Flow EX mit Propain Naben, günstig gebraucht bekommen. In dem Zug wollte ich auch von Schnellspanner auf Steckachse umbauen, Conversion Kit von Giant habe ich vorliegen, Achse habe ich gestern beim Freundlichen gekauft. Gerade umgebaut und die Achse scheint zu kurz! Ist diese hier: DT Swiss RWS ThruBolt Schnellspanner HR 12x142mm X -12 Aluhebel schwarz. Ist das die Falsche?

Dann ist die Plastikscheibe hinter der Kasette wohl etwas verbogen und schleift an den Speichen. Kann ich die auch einfach weglassen oder sitzt die Kasette dann zu nah an den Speichen? Sonstige Tipps?

Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmqh (19. März 2017)

Wie kann die Scheibe an den Speichen schleifen? Die wird doch daran festgeclipst? 
Unabhängig davon kannst du die Scheibe aber auch weglassen. Die soll verhindern, dass die Kette in die Speichen gerät. Wenn Das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist passiert das aber ohnehin nicht.


----------



## xlacherx (19. März 2017)

Zur Achse kann ich dir Nix sagen. Ich hab die, die von Giant angeboten wird und die passt
Die Plastik Scheibe ist nur dazu da, damit den Speichen nix passiert, wenn die Kette zwischen Kasette und Speichen rein fällt. 
Wenn man in der Lage ist, ein Schaltwerk richtig einzustellen, fällt da gar nix mehr runter.


----------



## Kuba1907 (19. März 2017)

bmqh schrieb:


> Wie kann die Scheibe an den Speichen schleifen? Die wird doch daran festgeclipst?
> Unabhängig davon kannst du die Scheibe aber auch weglassen. Die soll verhindern, dass die Kette in die Speichen gerät. Wenn Das Schaltwerk richtig eingestellt ist passiert das aber ohnehin nicht.



Bei mir musste die Scheibe nur über den Freilauf geschoben werden, einklipsen nicht nötig. Dann werd ich die wohl wieder rausnehmen.

Also die Achse hält das Rad schon fest, aber greift im Gewinde nur eine halbe bis ganze Drehung, mehr nicht... Ich mach mal noch ein Foto davon.


----------



## Kuba1907 (19. März 2017)

Anbei zwei Bilder. Nur das Ende des Gewindes greift. Auch hat das Rad wenn angebracht noch etwas Spiel. So ganz optimal ist das nicht.

Kann es auch an dem Umbaukit liegen?


----------



## Kuba1907 (19. März 2017)

Ok, ich glaub, ich hab die falsche Steckachse geordert. Habe die auf dem Bild unten bestellt, das zwischenstück am Griff ist länger als bei der oberen. Müsste ich wohl umtauschen. 
Dann sollte das Rad auch hoffentlich kein Spiel mehr haben...


----------



## xlacherx (19. März 2017)

so wie es aussieht ist die Achse auf jeden Fall zu kurz. 
Im normalfall geht die Achse im Ausfallende fast ganz raus


----------



## Kuba1907 (19. März 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> so wie es aussieht ist die Achse auf jeden Fall zu kurz.
> Im normalfall geht die Achse im Ausfallende fast ganz raus



Werd mal die andere 12x142 Achse von Dt Swiss ausprobieren und hoffe, dass es dann passt. 
Wäre die Achse auch ein Grund für Spiel kder wäre das eher das Lager in der Nabe?


----------



## BassSetAlight (20. März 2017)

Mess doch, bevor du eine neue Achse bestellst, den Abstand den du benötigst.
Also von der Nicht-Antriebsseite außen am Ausfallende bis zur Antriebsseite außen am Gewinde des Ausfallendes.
Wenn du bei Bike Components unter den 12 mm Maxle Ultimate Achsen schaust, dann geben die die Länge der Achse an, hier kannst du genau die aussuchen welche du möchtest. (Ob bei DT Swiss die Länge angegeben wird weiß ich grade nicht, sollte aber auch der Fall sein.)

Hier gibt es übrigens die von Giant, sollte dann auf alle Fälle passen:
https://www.bikes2race.de/GIANT-DT-...ahl.htm?SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=8257&p=23

Wegen dem Spiel:
1. Sitzt deine neuen Ausfallenden korrekt? Sitzen beide genau parallel zueinander? Nicht das eins leicht abkippt und du dir so irgendwie deine Nabe leicht verziehst.
2. Sind die 12mm Endkappen auf dem Laufrad korrekt montiert?
3. Achse durchs Hinterrad stecken und drehen, läuft hier alles rund?
4. Hinterrad ohne Achse, außen an den 12mm Adaptern anfassen um drehen, läuft alles rund?
5. Freilauf kontrollieren, eiert der oder kommt von ihm das Spiel?
6. Ist auch nirgends Dreck oder ein Alugrat vorhanden der Spiel verursacht?


----------



## Kuba1907 (21. März 2017)

Danke @BassSetAlight. Hab das mal geprüft, da passt alles.

Habe heute die Achse im Shop umtauschen können und sie gerade eingebaut. Nun sitzt das Rad fest, nichts wackelt und es sieht einfach nur top aus!

Bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mach ich mal paar Bilder in freier Wildbahn ;-)

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. März 2017)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Meine Betty (Trance Advanced SX 2014 in XL) hat folgendes Problem:
> 
> Betty besitzt eine Giant Contact Switch (150mm) Sattelstütze seit 04/16. Wollte die Stütze neulich ausbauen, um die Sitzhöhe zu verändern. Dabei haben wir festgestellt, dass die Stütze und der Carbonrahmen absolut fest miteinander "verbacken" sind. Die Stütze lässt sich weder nach rechts oder links drehen noch aus dem Rahmen heraus- oder hineinschieben. Nicht einen Millimeter. Entsprechende Montagepaste wurde beim Einbau genutzt!
> Mein Giant-Schrauber vor Ort riet mir dazu, eine Woche lang so oft wie möglich WD40 auf den Übergang Rahmen/Stütze zu sprühen, um die Geschichte so zu lösen. Kein Erfolg.
> ...


Und ? hast die Stütze raus bekommen?


----------



## Huebschi (22. März 2017)

@xlacherx: Danke der Nachfrage. Ein Mix aus diversen Tips hat die Lösung gebracht. Sattel abgeschraubt und Stütze eingefahren. Mit Gummihammer immer wieder oben auf die Stütze geschlagen, bis sie in den Rahmen glitt - stückchenweise.
Da sie sich immer noch nicht frei bewegen ließ, in die Sattelhalterung große Schraubendreher als Hebel eingeschraubt und so die Stütze mit sanften Schlägen von unten und horizontalem Drehen gelöst und rausbekommen.

Rahmen von Innen unauffällig. Stütze und Rahmen mit gräulichem Schmodder besudelt - evtl. alte Montagepaste.

Da die Stütze nach 11 Monaten Nutzung vertikales Spiel bis zum Verkanten aufwies und nur sehr langsam ausfuhr, habe ich sie als Garantiefall bei Giant abgegeben. Ergebnis dauert ca. 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## xlacherx (22. März 2017)

joa das "Problem" ist bekannt. Vor allem beim Carbon Rahmen gammeln die Sützen gern rein. 
Ich (bei meiner Alu version) habe den Schlitz im Rahmen, welcher knapp unter der Sattelklemme sitzt, mit schwarzem Tape abgeklebt.


----------



## sharky (22. März 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> joa das "Problem" ist bekannt. Vor allem beim Carbon Rahmen gammeln die Sützen gern rein.
> Ich (bei meiner Alu version) habe den Schlitz im Rahmen, welcher knapp unter der Sattelklemme sitzt, mit schwarzem Tape abgeklebt.


Das mit dem tape ist ein guter tipp. Das werde ich auch machen


----------



## sharky (22. März 2017)

bummel42 schrieb:


> @sharky
> Hab den Dämpfer zwischen den Flaschen fast nicht gefunden! ;-)
> Vielen Dank. Überlege ob ich Dämpferverleih nicht professionell machen sollte. [emoji111]️


Also wenn du von Bier allein leben kannst nur zu 
Solange du nicht aus versehen den Dämpfer mit dem Flaschenöffner bearbeitest...


----------



## 2WheelRider (22. März 2017)

Hey Leute. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen... Auch ich habe mir an meinen Trance 2 2014 eine neue Nabe verbauen lassen(142x12 von Con-Tec). Sie lief wie geschmiert und rollte unwahrscheinlich leicht(nicht wie der dreck der vorher drin war) und habe es heute mal ordentlich krachen lassen Beim Putzen nach meiner Ausfahrt fiel mir dann auf, dass mein HR sich nur noch sehr schwer drehen lässt. Also nix mehr wie geschmiert Habt ihr eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (23. März 2017)

Hinterradbremse? Hier mal schauen ob diese evtl. anliegt

Wenn es die nicht ist, Rad ausbauen und dann mal drehen. Läuft es dann immer noch rau, Nabe mal checken.

So die erste Ferndiagnose.....


----------



## el_buck0 (23. März 2017)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Eventl. interessant: Giant Trance mit 200x57 Dämpfer für angeblich 158mm FW hinten ohne Probleme.
> http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=152959&pagenum=1



das ist zwar schon etwas älter aber ich kann vom *2016er Trance Advanced L* Modell nur sagen:
*ES PASST NICHT*
Ich dachte eigentliche die Geometrie sei gleich aber eventuell doch nicht ganz.
Jedenfalls berühren sich Sitzrohr und Schwinge  (genauer: der Alubogen, der das Rad teilweise umschließt) wenn der Dämpfer voll (!) komprimiert wird.

Ich baue den 200x57 dennoch ein, tu ihn aber vorher mithilfe von Kunstoffscheiben um etwa 2mm Hub auf auf 200x55 beschränken.
Das Ergebnis sollte nun knapp 11% mehr Federweg sein.


----------



## BestAger (23. März 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe die Absicht, mir ein Giant Trance 1.5 Ltd. oder ein Anthem SX zu kaufen, weiß aber nicht, was besser geeignet ist. Bisher fahre ich ein Cube AMS 150. Meine Merkmale habe ich unten stichwortartig aufgeführt 

*Alter*: über 50
*Größe, Gewicht: *171 cm, 63 kg
*Schritthöhe:* 79 cm
*Wohnort: *Voralpenland
*Fahrleistung p.a.: *3.000 km bei 40 - 50.000 hm
*Uphill: *15-20 % eher Standard, 25 % keine Seltenheit
*Downhill: *S2, S3 je nach Tagesform, langsame technische Trails lieber als schnelle Downhills
*Kurbel: *2fach (weil ich häufig im Trail hochfahre)
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidung weiterhelfen würdet. Meine Touren sind zwischen 50 - 100 km bei 1.000 bis 2.000 hm. Vielleicht könntet Ihr auch zur möglichen Größe etwas schreiben.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

BestAger


----------



## 2WheelRider (23. März 2017)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hinterradbremse? Hier mal schauen ob diese evtl. anliegt
> 
> Wenn es die nicht ist, Rad ausbauen und dann mal drehen. Läuft es dann immer noch rau, Nabe mal checken.
> 
> So die erste Ferndiagnose.....



Hey MichiP. Vielen Dank für dein Hilfreiches Kommentar, deine Ferndiagnose hat sich bestätigt. Habe jetzt alles mögliche versucht um das schleifen zu beseitigen. Angefangen mit Kolben zurück drücken bis hin zum Bremssattel lösen und durch Rotieren des Rades wieder zu zentrieren, doch es hat alles nix gebracht Vielleicht noch eine Ferndiagnose auf Lager?


----------



## MichiP (24. März 2017)

Hi,

eine Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen kann schon nervig sein. Die Scheibe läuft rund,hat also kein Schlag und sitzt fest?

Die Kolben kommen beide gleich mäßig raus? Ansonsten Kolben mobilisieren.

Shimano hat eigentlich relativ viel Platz zwischen Belägen und Scheiben, Adapter lösen,Bremse ziehen,Adapter fest ziehen.

Dreh das Rad ganz langsam und schau wo es dann schleift, hier dann minimal die Bremse nachjustieren(Adapter lösen und Pi mal Auge neu ausrichten)

Ansonsten hat Hope immer gute Tipps http://www.hopetech.com/how-to-videos/# bzw auf Youtube mal schauen ob was passendes da bei ist.

Hoffen das noch jemand was hilfreiches einfällt


----------



## Russkraft (25. März 2017)

G


Kuba1907 schrieb:


> Danke @BassSetAlight. Hab das mal geprüft, da passt alles.
> 
> Habe heute die Achse im Shop umtauschen können und sie gerade eingebaut. Nun sitzt das Rad fest, nichts wackelt und es sieht einfach nur top aus!
> 
> ...


Glückwunsch!
Ich habe heute auch ein Angebot für LRS DT Swiss 12-142 bekommen. Jetzt die Frage- ist 12-142 Achse nicht zu groß? Passt die 12-142 Nabe auch gut oder soll ich da was achten?
Im SuFu war ich fundig, dass ich die Umrüstkit Aufallende brauche, 12-142 Achse und ja klar LRS. Oder soll da eine 12-135 Achse eingebaut werden?
Vor allem dort war eine 10fache Kassette eingebaut. Aber so wie ich weiss, die Breite 10f. und 11fach Kassetten sind gleich, das heisst dass meine 11f. Kassette soll da passen oder?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Kuba1907 (25. März 2017)

Die 12x142 Achse ist nicht zu groß. Du benötigst das Umrüstkit für die Ausfallenden (gibt es auf Anfrage u.A. bei Bikes2Race, dort hab ich meine auch bestellt) und eine passende Steckachse (siehe vorherige Posts). Dann natürlich noch den LRS mit 12x142 Nabe. 

Beim Umbau werden die alten Ausfallenden abgenommen und die neuen angebracht. Anleitung ist nicht dabei, ist aber selbsterklärend. Dann das Laufrad anbringen und mit der neuen Steckachse befestigen.


----------



## Russkraft (25. März 2017)

Ok, danke für Info!


----------



## granni72 (27. März 2017)

@Russkraft 
Ich habe noch einen Satz Ausfallenden für 12x142 über.
Falls Du interesse hast, kannst Du mich gerne anschreiben.


----------



## Ironass (27. März 2017)

Gerade mit Giant-Store Düsseldorf telefoniert. 
Habe ja ne große Achse drin. Will aber das 2016er Set wegen der Extra-Sicherung.
Die sagen, es gäbe seit Jahr und Tag nur ein und dasselbe Set.
Das neue passt ja auch an den 15er Rahmen.
Hat wer die neue Teilenummer? oder haben die einfach verbessert mit der alten Nummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuba1907 (28. März 2017)

Ironass schrieb:


> Gerade mit Giant-Store Düsseldorf telefoniert.
> Habe ja ne große Achse drin. Will aber das 2016er Set wegen der Extra-Sicherung.
> Die sagen, es gäbe seit Jahr und Tag nur ein und dasselbe Set.
> Das neue passt ja auch an den 15er Rahmen.
> Hat wer die neue Teilenummer? oder haben die einfach verbessert mit der alten Nummer?



Servus,
ich hab folgendes bei bikes2race bestellt:
GIANT Ausfallende für Steckachsen (MJ 14-17) ANTHEM&TRANCE
Gibts auf Anfrage, bei mir warens 12,90 Euro.


----------



## sharky (28. März 2017)

keine Ahnung ob die die alte nummer für das neue set übernommen haben. fände ich sträflich. außer, auf der Zeichnung ist ein neuer index  aber es gibt halt definitiv zwei verschiedene. schick denen doch mal das bild das ich von beiden Versionen hier hochgeladen hab


----------



## Kuba1907 (28. März 2017)

Der Unterschied zwischen neuem und altem Kit ist meines Wissens nach eine dritte Schraube zur besseren Befestigung. Diese ist in meinem Set enthalten, hatte bei Bikes2Race angerufen und auch gefragt, ob es das aktuelle Kit ist. Dies wurde bejaht. Über einen Händler vor Ort hatte ich auch angefragt, aber er hat sich wochenlang nicht gemeldet.


----------



## hnx (28. März 2017)

Wie ist die Teilenummer der neuen/alten Ausfallenden?


----------



## bummel42 (29. März 2017)

Eigentlich ist es egal ob man die neuen oder die alten hat. 
Einfach die schrottigen Imbusschrauben gegen Torx tauschen. Hält bei mir seit 4 Jahren.


----------



## 2WheelRider (30. März 2017)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen kann schon nervig sein. Die Scheibe läuft rund,hat also kein Schlag und sitzt fest?
> 
> ...




Hey,
hast mir echt geholfen. Danke
Und wie nervig es war die Bremse wieder vernünftig hin zu bekommen Habe es aber geschafft einige Speichen waren etwas lose gewesen und habe das Laufrad zentriert. Als erstes habe ich Laufrad und Beläge ausgebaut und die Kolben zurück gedrückt, danach wieder zusammen gebastelt und den Adapter gelöst, Bremse gezogen und den Adapter wieder fest gezogen. Ach ja meine Beläge habe ich noch ein wenig angeschliffen da diese nicht ganz sauber abgebremst waren und siehe da, dass Problem war behoben Heute dann die Testfahrt gemacht und die Bremse wieder eingebremst=wie neu


----------



## MichiP (31. März 2017)




----------



## sharky (31. März 2017)

bummel42 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es egal ob man die neuen oder die alten hat.
> Einfach die schrottigen Imbusschrauben gegen Torx tauschen. Hält bei mir seit 4 Jahren.


verdreht sich das bei dir nicht beim radausbau? die schrauben waren bei mir weniger das Problem eher das verdrehen


----------



## bummel42 (31. März 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> verdreht sich das bei dir nicht beim radausbau? die schrauben waren bei mir weniger das Problem eher das verdrehen


Eigentlich nicht, da die Schrauben fest sitzen. 
Jedenfalls kann ich mich an keine Probleme erinnern. 

Kann man einzeln bei inoxschrauben.de bestellen. 
Gibt sogar reduziertes Porto für Kleinbestellungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (31. März 2017)

MichiP schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> eine Bremse schleiffrei einzustellen kann schon nervig sein. Die Scheibe läuft rund,hat also kein Schlag und sitzt fest?
> 
> ...



ok das ist eigentlich kein Bremsenthread  aber wenn du das so machst zentrierst du nur die (ungleich ausgefahrenen) Bremsbeläge um die Scheibe, es ist daher Unsinn die Beläge als "Zentrierhilfe" zu nehmen.

Wesentlich ist dass die Scheibe exakt mittig durch den Bremssattel läuft, die Beläge zentrieren sich dann automatisch um die Scheibe!

Richtig ist:
Kolben zurückdrücken, Beläge ausbauen, Bremssattel lockern und wieder so festschrauben dass die Scheibe exakt mittig durch den Sattel läuft, anschließend Beläge einbauen, das Rad auf 30kmh beschleunigen und erst dann Beläge abpumpen (im Stand zentrieren sich die Beläge nicht perfekt um die Scheibe weil sich eine statische Scheibe leicht verbiegen lässt!)

Aja Beläge fahren über den automatischen Rückzug hinaus nie gleichmäßig aus, das ist aber kein Problem weil sobald einer der Beläge an der Scheibe anliegt der hydraulische Druck auf den anderen wirkt bis der ebenfalls an an der Scheibe anliegt, das funktioniert im Stand aber nicht sogut sondern erst bei einer drehenden Scheibe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuba1907 (31. März 2017)

hnx schrieb:


> Wie ist die Teilenummer der neuen/alten Ausfallenden?



Hab die Verpackung noch im Keller gefunden:


----------



## starkmusik.de (5. April 2017)

Wenn ihr die Wahl hättet, beim 2017er Trance 2 LTD :

schwarz/orange	oder	 grün/blau ??


----------



## xlacherx (5. April 2017)

Ich würde das nehmen. Das gelb wäre mir zur bunt 
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-2-ltd-a


----------



## rmaurer (6. April 2017)

grün blau. Beim schwarz blau ist der zugesetzte orange Fleck am Unterrohr nicht stimmig. Nimm das was du jetzt im Moment als cooler erachtest, nach spätestens 2 Jahren hast du dich eh satt gesehen und willst es verkaufen das hässliche Ding. Deswegen kaufen viele Leute schwarz, das ist zwar ein wenig langweilig, dafür aber konstant langweilig und nie wirklich hässlich. Finde mein Rad von 2009 noch heute elegant, einfach weil es schwarz eloxiert war, wodurch die Komponenten die Farbakzente setzen.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (6. April 2017)

also ich habe jetzt bei meinem händler das gelb ( grün ) / blaue geordert und werde es hoffentlich nächste Woche holen können.
ich mag generell eher auffällige farben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (6. April 2017)

Habe das gelbe Trance 2 beim Händler gesehen. Die Farbe auf der Webseite, zumindest so wie mein Monitor die darstellt, ist nicht vergleichbar. Kommt in der Realität viel greller. Sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## walfersama (7. April 2017)

Die Farben der Trances passen ohnehin nicht mit dem Katalog zusammen. Das 1.5 (schwarz) sieht dort irgendwie aus und in echt richtig super!


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (10. April 2017)

Heute war es endlich soweit . Anbei ein Bildchen als Entscheidungshilfe 







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kuba1907 (10. April 2017)

Schaut gut aus, Glückwunsch und viel spaß damit


----------



## Bowl (13. April 2017)

#


----------



## herbert2010 (13. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Eine frage... ich habe eine Giant Trance 1 / 2014 mit FOX Evolution Float CTD Dämpfer. Nun versuche ich diesen richtig anzupassen. Ich wiege ca. 75kg und mag es ehr etwas straffer. Mit wie viel PSI soll ich anfangen? Gibt es eine Hersteller-Anleitung? Die SAG Einstellung blicke ich nicht.
> Danke


http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...-mountainbike-federbein.1443496.2.htm?image=1


----------



## rmaurer (13. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Eine frage... ich habe eine Giant Trance 1 / 2014 mit FOX Evolution Float CTD Dämpfer. Nun versuche ich diesen richtig anzupassen. Ich wiege ca. 75kg und mag es ehr etwas straffer. Mit wie viel PSI soll ich anfangen? Gibt es eine Hersteller-Anleitung? Die SAG Einstellung blicke ich nicht.
> Danke


Lol - das hört sich fast so an wie "beim ersten mal reinpumpen muss der Druck sofort passen!"

Kennst du Computer Foren wo Leute fragen in welcher Richtung sie einen USB Stick einstecken sollen
(ausprobieren kommt nicht in Frage..)

ansonsten mach mal einen neuen thread dazu auf - ein Forum ist ja dazu da dass immer wieder die gleichen Fragen gestellt werden und jeder seinen persönlichen Frage thread hat.

Ja der eigentliche Sinn des Forums, der Erfahrungsaustausch wird durch dieses viele "Hintergrundrauschen" immer mehr den Hintergrund gedrängt aber immerhin können manche die Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## walfersama (14. April 2017)

Wenn jemand eine Frage postet und der andre hilft dem mittels postens eines Links, dann ist dass doch der Erfahrungsraustausch von dem du redest, oder?


----------



## aibeekey (14. April 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> Wenn jemand eine Frage postet und der andre hilft dem mittels postens eines Links, dann ist dass doch der Erfahrungsraustausch von dem du redest, oder?



Wenn jemand meint die sag Einstellung nicht zu verstehen ist das kein Erfahrungsaustausch sondern eher so als müsste man ihm die Schuhe binden. Da hat @rmaurer schon nicht so unrecht.

Ist aber nicht nur in diesem Forum so, dass manche es einfach als interaktive Bedienungsanleitung verstehen.


----------



## fynneinar (14. April 2017)

Außerdem gibt es ja im Internet genügend Anleitungen und wer das Forum findet sollte in der Lage sein Google zu benutzen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...-mountainbike-federbein.1443496.2.htm?image=1


Danke


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

Danke


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## fynneinar (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Ja danke du ,,Klugscheißer"..


Was sollen der schmarrn jetzt?
Du wirst doch wohl in der Lage sein die Stichworte:"sag einstellen Federgabel und Dämpfer" oder ähnliches bei Google oder in der Forumssuche eingeben können.
Aber es ist ja viel einfacher jemanden zu Fragen anstatt selber mal zu schauen....


----------



## rmaurer (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Noch so ein ,,Klugscheißer"... aber danke! Tolle Leute hier im Forum...


Kannst dich immer wieder melden wenn du mit einer Gretchenfrage mal wieder auf der Leitung stehst.


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## fynneinar (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Ihr nervt einfach...


Du bist eher der der nervt, herbert2010 hat wahrscheinlich unter 2 Minuten gebraucht um dir den link zu suchen, aber du bist halt einfach zu faul und das selbst zu machen.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. April 2017)

He leute kommt runter der spam jetzt ist schlimmer als die frage und die kurze antwort  

Geht biken schöne ostern ...

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fynneinar (14. April 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> He leute kommt runter der spam jetzt ist schlimmer als die frage und die kurze antwort
> 
> Geht biken schöne ostern ...
> 
> Lg


Danke, ebenso.
Geht halt ums Prinzip.


----------



## hnx (14. April 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> He leute kommt runter der spam jetzt ist schlimmer als die frage und die kurze antwort
> 
> Geht biken schöne ostern ...
> 
> Lg


Waren wir schon, jetzt lassen wir den Frust im Forum ab.


----------



## Schmidt02 (14. April 2017)

hallo ich hab auch malne Frage in meinen Giant ist immer noch der einfachste Monarch drin den es gibt 200x51 wollte jetzt mal was anderes verbauen  würde den auch ein 200x57 passen ??? vorzugsweise RT 3 oder RC 3 beide mit großer Luftkammer.

Und mit dem Tune angaben komme ich nicht zurecht ??
was sagt mir den zb diese Aufkleber???


----------



## rmaurer (14. April 2017)

Schmidt02 schrieb:


> hallo ich hab auch malne Frage in meinen Giant ist immer noch der einfachste Monarch drin den es gibt 200x51 wollte jetzt mal was anderes verbauen  würde den auch ein 200x57 passen ??? vorzugsweise RT 3 oder RC 3 beide mit großer Luftkammer.
> 
> Und mit dem Tune angaben komme ich nicht zurecht ??
> was sagt mir den zb diese Aufkleber???



haha netter Versuch, Troll.


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Und du hast auch einen an der Waffel!


Es steht doch alles geschrieben diesem thread. Bisherige Erkenntnisse zu ignorieren und eine eigentlich umfassend geklärte Frage neu aufzuwerfen ist unklug da es unwahrscheinlich ist dass die Gesamtzahl und Qualität von Antworten erneut erreicht werden kann (und über die Suchfunktion leicht zu finden ist)


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ihr Sufu-Nazis geht mir echt auf den Keks.



Ich an Deiner Stelle wäre da konsequent und würde mich hier abmelden!


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## Deleted 173968 (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> ... Es kotzt mich echt an...





Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ich an Deiner Stelle wäre da konsequent und würde mich hier abmelden!


----------



## Bowl (14. April 2017)

#


----------



## rmaurer (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ihr Sufu-Nazis geht mir echt auf den Keks.


Du bist ein ziemlicher Rundumschläger, so wie alle Leute die sich im Leben schwer tun. Das Einstellen des SAG setzt übrigens das Bedienen einer Dämpferpumpe voraus.


----------



## hnx (14. April 2017)

Bowl schrieb:


> Eine frage... ich habe eine Giant Trance 1 / 2014 mit FOX Evolution Float CTD Dämpfer. Nun versuche ich diesen richtig anzupassen. Ich wiege ca. 75kg und mag es ehr etwas straffer. Mit wie viel PSI soll ich anfangen? Gibt es eine Hersteller-Anleitung? Die SAG Einstellung blicke ich nicht.
> Danke


SAG-Ring nach oben schieben, ganze Luft ablassen, Dämpfer bis zum Anschlag komprimieren, Distanz zwischen Luftkammer und Gummiring messen und merken, 30% des gemerkten Wertes berechnen, Luft in Dämpfer pumpen, SAG-Ring nach oben schieben, diesmal aufs Radl setzen und so den Dämpfer komprimieren, Distanz erneut messen, so lange Druck erhöhen/senken bis der 30%-Wert erreicht ist. Viola. Startpunkt fürs weitere Einstellen gefunden.
Eine PSI-Empfehlung gibt es nicht, weil jeder anders auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. April 2017)

Einfach auf die Ignor-Liste solche Spezialisten statt hier x-Seiten vollzuschreiben geht auch


----------



## rmaurer (15. April 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Einfach auf die Ignor-Liste solche Spezialisten statt hier x-Seiten vollzuschreiben geht auch


oder einen fähigen Admin der den thread von diesem lästigen Hintergrundrauschen mal säubert. Wären gefühlt fast 50% der Beiträge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (15. April 2017)

Man könnte das ganze auch anders angehen. 
wo hast du das Rad überhaupt her? Weil wenn dir beim kauf nicht erklärt wird, wie du das Rad einzustellen / benutzen hast, hat der Laden / Verkäufer schon reichlich mist gebaut. 
Ich seh das immer wieder, wie Leute mit Rädern rum fahren, wo das Fahrwerk komplett falsch eingestellt ist. Und warum das ganze? Weil der Verkäufer den Kunden einfach nicht richtig berät. Vermutlich hat mir dir auch nicht gesagt, welcher Reifendruck empfehlenswert ist. Und am ende wundert man sich dann, warum die Leute solche Räder dann total schlecht finden.

und weil ich grad nett bin und 30sec Zeit hatte, hier mal ein Video aus Youtube wie man das ganze anstellt.






Wobei es hierfür in der Technik Abteilung der Forums bestimmt auch sehr gute Anleitungen gibt ;-)


----------



## starkmusik.de (17. April 2017)

Fahrwerkseinstellung umfassend auf Englisch: https://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Bikerumor-Suspension-Setup-Guide.pdf

On Topic:  *RHYTHM-Gabel 2017 *
Tech/Tuning der GRIP:   http://www.peterverdone.com/fox-grip/
Ölmengen: https://biketechtools.com/forks/oil-volumes/fox/oil-chart/553

wieviel Druck fahrt ihr / euer Körpergewicht?   Mit den Fox-Vorgaben komme ich etwas zu hart (...). Gehts euch da eventuell genauso oder habe ich "zu viel bike"?
ich bin jetzt bei etwa 70 Psi für 80 kg  (Fox sagt dafür etwa 80 psi). 
bitte beachten: SAG soll, lt. FOX,  15-20% sein.  


Die GRIP hat oben ja das Loch. Läuft da eigentlich nicht Öl  raus, wenn ich die Gabel bei Bike aufm Kopf komprimiere?
Bitte um Antwort. Ich bin zu blöd.


----------



## starkmusik.de (18. April 2017)

Das xc1-Vorderrrad wiegt nackt inkl Felgelgenband und ohne Bremsgelöt 902g. Der Sattel 311g.   
Der NobbyNic Performance 2.35 knapp 740g und die verbauten Maxxisschläuche 191g. 
(2 LTD, 2017).


----------



## starkmusik.de (20. April 2017)

Frage: 
 UNTEN im FSA-Steuersatz, sollte da nicht auch eine Gummidichtung zwischen Konus und Rahmenschale sein?  Bei mir ist da nix...nur Sand innen drin


----------



## xlacherx (21. April 2017)

Nope ist da nicht. Kenn ich so auch nur von cane creek


----------



## BassSetAlight (21. April 2017)

@starkmusik.de dann hast du zuviel gefettet. Bau den Steuersatz auseinander, mach alles mit Iso sauber und fette nur die Stellen die gefettet werden müssen. Anschließend von außen nochmal mit Iso oder Bremsenreiniger alles sauber machen.


----------



## rmaurer (21. April 2017)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> Frage:
> UNTEN im FSA-Steuersatz, sollte da nicht auch eine Gummidichtung zwischen Konus und Rahmenschale sein?  Bei mir ist da nix...nur Sand innen drin



"Sand innen drinn" ??

Vielleicht falsch zusammengebaut?
Wobei was kann man da schon falsch machen?

ein (unscharfes, dunkles) Photo wäre fast schon zu praktisch mmhmm...


----------



## rmaurer (21. April 2017)

BassSetAlight schrieb:


> @starkmusik.de dann hast du zuviel gefettet. Bau den Steuersatz auseinander, mach alles mit Iso sauber und fette nur die Stellen die gefettet werden müssen. Anschließend von außen nochmal mit Iso oder Bremsenreiniger alles sauber machen.



zuviel gefettet gibt's beim Steuersatz nicht. Und von außen Bremsenreiniger draufsprühen - das geht schonmal gar nicht!

Wo Fett ist kann kein Wasser sein.
Ich zerlege bei einem Neurad immer den Steuersatz inkl. der Lager, haue da an Fett rein was geht und baue alles wieder zusammen. Das überschüssige Fett drückt sich sofort heraus, danach "schwitzt" der Steuersatz noch ein paar Tage etwas aber dafür hat man auf Lebenszeit des Rades meistens Ruhe. 

Gerostete Steuersätze gibt es praktisch nur wenn Zwischenräume nicht mit Fett aufgefüllt werden wodurch sich eindringendes Wasser langsam in die Lager einarbeiten kann. So wie Giant den Steuersatz ausliefert ist der nach kurzer Zeit Schrott. Dann gibt es Leute die behaupten die Qualität wäre schlecht und montieren einen 100€ Cane Creek, aber jeder wie er meint.


----------



## sharky (23. April 2017)

womit hebelst du denn die lagerdichtungen raus? Skalpell? bei den nabenlagern bin ich grad am überlegen. das an der lefty sitzt schon arg exponiert und es wäre der Lebensdauer sicher zuträglich, wenn ich da auch mal mit fett nachhelfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (23. April 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> womit hebelst du denn die lagerdichtungen raus? Skalpell? ...



Mal beim Zahnarzt Deines geringsten Misstrauen nachfragen: die sortieren schonmal sog. Zahnsonden aus. Gibt es gerne mal geschenkt (gibt es aber auch schon für unter € 10,- https://www.manufactum.de/zahnsonde...428216/82435&gclid=CL7pg8iCutMCFVAQ0wod8OIO-Q )
Damit geht's PERFEKT!


----------



## rmaurer (23. April 2017)

flacher Schlitz Schraubenzieher aus dem Feinmechanikwerkzeug. Ein Messer ginge natürlich auch


----------



## xlacherx (23. April 2017)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mal beim Zahnarzt Deines geringsten Misstrauen nachfragen: die sortieren schonmal sog. Zahnsonden aus. Gibt es gerne mal geschenkt (gibt es aber auch schon für unter € 10,- https://www.manufactum.de/zahnsonde...428216/82435&gclid=CL7pg8iCutMCFVAQ0wod8OIO-Q )
> Damit geht's PERFEKT!



Das hab ich auch. Das spitze Teil mit dem er eim in der kauleiste rum fummelt kann man perfekt Lager öffnen [emoji16]


----------



## starkmusik.de (23. April 2017)

Der Steuersatz ist jetzt voller Fett. Dank für die Dichtungsinfo. Fett war ja etwas drin aber man spürte auch Krümel. Halt ich für ne Fehlkonstruktion sowas, scheint aber normal zu sein! früher gabs doch die Lizardskins. Heute passen die von der Form nicht mehr.
Gummischeibe oder Oring werd ich da mal reinwurschteln müssen.

PS wie ist das mit nem Marshguard, hilft der an dieser Stelle noch?


----------



## xlacherx (24. April 2017)

Ja der hilft n bisschen. Bevor ich da aber nen o-ring rein pfusche würde ich halt regelmäßig reinigen oder den Konus von cane creek kaufen


----------



## starkmusik.de (1. Mai 2017)

Du meinst das komplette Unterteil ZS56 ? oder reicht zufällig nur allein der Konus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (2. Mai 2017)

Normal sollte der Konus reichen. Da ich mein Oberes Lager mal zerlegt hab, hatte ich nen Kompletten Steuersatz für oben von Cane Creek gekauft. Das Lager allein hätte aber gereicht, da die identisch sind.


----------



## walfersama (2. Mai 2017)

hat jemand von euch langzeiterfahrung mit dem standartlaufrädersatz der am 1.5 ltd montiert ist, oder sind die heuer neu? 
Hab am alten Swoop einen DT Swiss e1900 und gefühlt rollen beide gleich gut (Highroller 2 2.4 VR und DHR 2 2.3 am HR am Giant und zwei mal "Der Baron" 2.4 am Radon Swoop). 

Grundsätzlich muss ich sagen, dass mir das Trance um einges besser gefällt als das Swoop.


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Mai 2017)

Hallo an die Giant Trance Gemeinde,

ich habe ein Problem am Bike meiner Freundin, das Bike ein Giant Trance 650b 1.5 LTD in Größe S knackt wie blöd. Ich habe die Vermutung kommt irgendwo vom Hinterbau....finde aber im Moment keine Lösung. Hat jemand nen Ratschlag? Ich habe auf Giant nicht so die Erfahrung.
Das Bike hat vielleicht 300km gelaufen...... oder ich muss es zur Not zum Händler bringen.

Gruss Marco


----------



## tombrider (6. Mai 2017)

Das kann von der Sattelstütze über das Tretlager bis hin zu Pedalen viele Ursachen haben. Auch Schaltung, Lenker und/oder Vorbau können knacken. Ihr werdet wohl um einen Besuch in der Werkstatt nicht drumherumkommen.


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Mai 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Giant Trance Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem am Bike meiner Freundin, das Bike ein Giant Trance 650b 1.5 LTD in Größe S knackt wie blöd. Ich habe die Vermutung kommt irgendwo vom Hinterbau....finde aber im Moment keine Lösung. Hat jemand nen Ratschlag? Ich habe auf Giant nicht so die Erfahrung.
> Das Bike hat vielleicht 300km gelaufen...... oder ich muss es zur Not zum Händler bringen.
> ...


Sattel stütze mal raus und reinigen, und sonst wenn ich so ein problem am bike habe nehme ich oft einfach eine wasser flasche und schütte immer wo anderes etwas drauf wärend der fahrt oft hört das knacken dan kurzfristig auf und man weiß wo es herkommt 

Lg


----------



## rmaurer (6. Mai 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Giant Trance Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem am Bike meiner Freundin, das Bike ein Giant Trance 650b 1.5 LTD in Größe S knackt wie blöd. Ich habe die Vermutung kommt irgendwo vom Hinterbau....finde aber im Moment keine Lösung. Hat jemand nen Ratschlag? Ich habe auf Giant nicht so die Erfahrung.
> Das Bike hat vielleicht 300km gelaufen...... oder ich muss es zur Not zum Händler bringen.
> ...


Diesen thread nach "knacken" durchsuchen und Lösungsvorschläge abarbeiten.


----------



## walfersama (8. Mai 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Hallo an die Giant Trance Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem am Bike meiner Freundin, das Bike ein Giant Trance 650b 1.5 LTD in Größe S knackt wie blöd. Ich habe die Vermutung kommt irgendwo vom Hinterbau....finde aber im Moment keine Lösung. Hat jemand nen Ratschlag? Ich habe auf Giant nicht so die Erfahrung.
> Das Bike hat vielleicht 300km gelaufen...... oder ich muss es zur Not zum Händler bringen.
> ...



hatte ich vor kurzem auch. War Dreck zwischen Sattel und Sattelstütze. Dort kam irgendwie Dreck rein und hat das Knacken verursacht. Im gleichen Zug hab ich gleich die Sattelstütze rausgezogen und gereinigt und auch die Sattelklemme. Kann auch gern mal knacken verursachen.


----------



## pete87 (16. Mai 2017)

Moin  Ich möchte mir ein Giant Trance Advanced 2016 frame kaufen. Ich bin ein Rotwild E1 2015 27,5 in L gefahren. Das bike war mir zu lang bzw. zu groß. Ich dachte ich hole mir das Trance Advanced in M, bei 175cm Körperlänge. Wenn ich mir die Daten des Trance Advanced anschaue bin ich sogar am überlegen ob das auch zu groß ist weil das Oberrohr genauso lang ist wie von dem Rotwild, die Sitzrohrlänge ist minimal kürzer als die vom Rotwild (45,72cm zu 46cm) sprich beide 46cm. Meine zweite Option ist das Stumpjumper in M aus 2016. Ich suche ein wendiges Trailbike. Favorisieren tue ich eigentlich das Giant weil ich schon ein Glory fahre und mit dem sehr zufrieden bin. Die Kettenstreben beim Specialized Stumpjumper sind auch kürzer (420mm zu 440). 
So nun zu meinen eigentlichen Fragen  :
Ist M die richtige größe für mich wenn ich bei 175cm Körperlänge was wendiges haben will?
Welcher Dämpfer (Fox Float X CTD, Cane Creek Double Barrel, Rock Shock Monarch DebonAir etc....?) wird emfohlen um die Downhilltauglichkeit zu verbessern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Starter77 (16. Mai 2017)

Definitiv M. S wäre viel zu klein.
Ich fahre das Trance zwar anders (eher Tour) aber manchmal ist mir bei 183/88 L schon fast zu klein.

M sollte definitiv passen!


----------



## walfersama (16. Mai 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Definitiv M. S wäre viel zu klein.
> Ich fahre das Trance zwar anders (eher Tour) aber manchmal ist mir bei 183/88 L schon fast zu klein.
> 
> M sollte definitiv passen!



Bin 188, ebenfalls 88SL und mir passt das L genau. Find es sogar etwas lang (trotz 40mm Vorbau). Aber tolles Radl.

Hat jedoch noch wer beim 1,5 beim leichten einfedern manchmal so ein Art quietschen/pfeifen? Kommt das von den Buchsen am Hinterbau oder von der Luft im Fox Dämpfer? HAtte bis jetzt nur Rockshox


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastclimber (16. Mai 2017)

Ich bin 182cm groß und habe das Trance 2017 in L. Ist ok, kommt mir von der Geometrie auch nicht lang vor. M dürfte gut passen.


----------



## xlacherx (16. Mai 2017)

Sollte passen. Ich fahre bei 180 den L Rahmen


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (16. Mai 2017)

ich fahre auch mit 181 cm das rtance 2 ltd 2017 in L  . Passt wie Arsch auf Eimer,  so meine ich


----------



## rmaurer (16. Mai 2017)

Achtung der 2017 Rahmen ist etwas länger als der 2014-2016.

Bei 175cm kommt dennoch nur der 2016 M in Frage.


----------



## pete87 (16. Mai 2017)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Bestätigungen , also das M passen sollte! Jetzt will ich nur noch wissen ob es eher verspielt oder laufruhig ist? Leider finde ich kaum was zur Dämpferlänge bzw. zum Hub. Ist die Länge/Hub immer noch 190x51? 
...nochmals: „Vielen Dank im Voraus!"


----------



## fastclimber (16. Mai 2017)

Es ist für mein Empfinden, hoffentlich schlägt mich niemand, bissel verspielter als ein Spectral, (das ist das einzige was ich gefahren bin, vielleicht kennste das) fangt aber nicht an zu wackeln, wenn man schnell fährt und ein paar Querrillen, Wurzeln o.ä. kommt. Es ist ein Kompromiss zwischen Downhillgeometrie und Trial. Finde ich.


----------



## pete87 (16. Mai 2017)

@fastclimber , das Spectral kenne ich und ist auch für Touren super. Ich suche aber ein bike was auch für Rennen klar geht. Das Spectral, ich hoffe keine schlägt mich dafür, ist meiner Meinung nach ein potenter Tourer.


----------



## rmaurer (16. Mai 2017)

pete87 schrieb:


> Leider finde ich kaum was zur Dämpferlänge bzw. zum Hub.


^^ wie geht das?

Es steht doch locker 20mal allein in diesem thread geschrieben, bei Google sicher >100x

200x51!!


----------



## bmqh (22. Mai 2017)

Für alle, die auf der Suche nach den Decals für das Trance sind:
Anbei findet ihr 2 Zipdateien: Die "trance_decals_org.zip" enthält die Rohdaten für das Trance 2 2014, die sharky hier schonmal geposted hatte (finde die Stelle grade nicht).
Die Datei "Giant_Trance_EPS.zip" beinhaltet von mir bearbeitete Decals, die so direkt von der Druckerei eures Vertrauens als Aufkleber gedruckt werden können. Bearbeitet heißt, dass jeder Aufkleber als ein vereinigtes Element enthalten ist, wobei an den Grenzen der jeweiligen Grafik dann immer geschnitten wird. Bei den Originaldateien funktioniert das nicht, da hier z.B. die Schriftzüge "Giant" und "Trance" immer die darunter liegenden Formen schneiden, was vom Plotter als Schnittmarkierung interpretiert wird. Am besten einfach mal in einem geeigneten Programm anschauen, dann wird klarer, was ich meine.
Die Farbe der Grafiken in der EPS-Datei ist schwarz, aber die Druckerei kann die Grafik natürlich auch einfach auf eine Aufkleberfolie anderer Farbe drucken. Außerdem sind die bearbeiteten Aufkleber einfarbig, nicht zweifarbig wie im Original.
Was mir noch aufgefallen ist: Obwohl ich ein Trance 2 2014 habe, decken die Aufkleber nicht passgenau die vorhandenen Aufkleber ab. Hier scheint es leicht unterschiedliche Versionen zu geben. Man kann also im Zweifel leider nicht die vorhandenen (bei mir weißen) Aufkleber einfach mit einer anderen Farbe überdecken.
Falls jemand selber nochmal Hand anlegen möchte: Ohne große Vorkenntnisse zu haben, kann ich zum Bearbeiten der Grafiken die Corel Graphics Suite empfehlen. Auf der Homepage des Herstellers bekommt ihr gratis eine 30-Tage Testversion mit vollem Funktionsumfang.
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRX-Prinz (26. Mai 2017)

2014 schwarz/weis Rahmen in XL mit Dämpfer ( Monarch oder Fox ) top Zustand. Preis VHB, nur pn.  Gruß Stefan
Sorry, jetzt alles im bikemarkt- Rahmen, Monarch, Laufräder usw 

Monarch Plus
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/rock-shox-monarch-plus-200x51/663971635-217-4768


----------



## rmaurer (26. Mai 2017)

Verkaufsangebote gehören in den bikemarkt, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen


----------



## pete87 (27. Mai 2017)

Moin, habe mich jetzt für das RockyMountain Thunderbolt 799 MSL 2016er Rahmenset entschieden, habe einen sehr guten Preis für den neuen Rahmen in M bekommen. @rmaurer ich habe hier kein eigenes Angebot, aber einen guten Kurs für ein Giant Trance Advanced 2 bike. Wer noch eins sucht bekommt hier ein komplettes bike mit einem top carbon-frame in schwarz!
https://www.spoke-store.com/giant-trance-advanced-27-5-2-2016/


----------



## Trompeten Paul (5. Juni 2017)

macht noch immer was es soll. Bin zufrieden.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. Juni 2017)

Nach fast 2 Monaten kann ich weiterhin nur schwärmen. Das Trance 2 ltd 2017 macht was es soll und so wie ich das will 
der bisher einzige kritikpunkt bisher, ist der anfällige lack.  2 Lackplatzer hab ich bereits, weil ich umgekippt bin und 2 weitere,
weil ich das Rad an einen grossen Stein gelehnt habe. Das finde ich doch sehr ärgerlich


----------



## walfersama (7. Juni 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Nach fast 2 Monaten kann ich weiterhin nur schwärmen. Das Trance 2 ltd 2017 macht was es soll und so wie ich das will
> der bisher einzige kritikpunkt bisher, ist der anfällige lack.  2 Lackplatzer hab ich bereits, weil ich umgekippt bin und 2 weitere,
> weil ich das Rad an einen grossen Stein gelehnt habe. Das finde ich doch sehr ärgerlich



ich bin mit meinem 1,5 auch super zufrieden. Was jedoch gar nicht geht ist der lange Vorbau und der schmale Lenker. Ich hab mir einen günstigen Hussefelt-Vorbau mit 40mm geholt und mein Radlhändler hat mir zum Bike noch einen Spank Spike in giftgrün und 800mm Breite geschenkt. Damit geht's super. Die vordere Bremsscheibe ist einer größeren Ice-Tech gewichen und auch die Nobby Nic wurden durch Maxxis DHR2 und Highroller 2 ersetzt.

Bin wirklich extrem zufrieden. Hat bis jetzt 4 Tage Gardasee (inkl den Trail nach Navene runter beim Dosso dei Roveri), 3 Tage Südtirol und einen Tag am Petzen Flow Trail (längster flowtrail in Europa) mit gemacht.

Gefällt mir gut das Ding!

Aber ich kann wirklich jeden empfehlen, die Nobby Nic wegzuschmeißen und andre aufzuziehen. Die Dinger limitieren das Bike extrem und für mich unlogisch warum auch die teuren Linien diese schwachen Reifen drauf haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (7. Juni 2017)

Ich überlege auch mir nen 800 mm Lenker zu holen . Bin unsicher ob das nicht Zuviel des Guten ist . Habe einen der neuen tld Lenker im Auge 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bmqh (7. Juni 2017)

Am besten ausprobieren. Wenn es zu viel ist kannst du den Lenker ja noch kürzen. 
Mir waren 780 mm zu viel, 750 mm sind super.


----------



## walfersama (7. Juni 2017)

das kommt natürlich auch drauf an wie groß du bist und wie lang deine Arme sind. Ich bin 188 und hab mit dem breiten kein Problem. Meine Freundin ist 158 und hat einen 760er und der passt ihr super.

Der 800er ist jedoch teils wirklich schon sehr breit. Vor allem wenn der Trail eng ist, bezogen auf Bäume und Buschwerk links und rechts.

Im Endeffekt reine Geschmacksache!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Juni 2017)

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/giant-trance-advanced-1-review-2017.html


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. Juni 2017)

Lenker: je breiter je besser (vor der Eisdiele  )

Richie Rude: 740
Clementz: 750
etc

i: 1,75m und 760cm Lenker
Freundin: <1,60 hat am 740er immer 1-2cm weiter innen gegriffen, also jetzt 720, passt.


----------



## walfersama (9. Juni 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Lenker: je breiter je besser (vor der Eisdiele  )
> 
> Richie Rude: 740
> Clementz: 750
> ...



Bei welchen Eisdielen bist du, dass Leute sich denken "Boa hat der einen breiten Lenker"?

Weil Person A mit schmalen Lenker fährt, ists immer noch nicht auf alle andren anwendbar. Vettel fährt auch mit Slicks, darum hau ich mir auf meinen Mazda auch keine Slicks  (hinkender Vergleich, jaja)

Grundsätzlich ists wohl so - passen muss es einem. Wohl muss man sich fühlen. Alles andere, was andre machen - völlig egal.


----------



## __Lori__ (9. Juni 2017)

Oh, JohSchs Eisdielen glaub ich, kenn ich . Früher waren es die breiten Schlappen an den tiefergelegten GTIs, seit man vor den Eisdielen nicht mehr mit dem Auto 'cruisen' darf, sind es eben breite Lenker ... oder waren es auch bei Rädern doch breite Schlappen ??? , egal.
Spaß beiseite. Seit 2 Monaten fahr' ich ein Trance 2 LTD 2017. Größe L bei 182 Größe, 81-82 SL: passt perfekt.
Mit Sattel ganz oben komm ich grad so auf den Boden, muss man halt bissl absenken wenn man stehenbleiben will . Kleiner wäre es wahrscheinlich nichts für mich, liegt insgesamt tief, hatte schon (harmlose) Pedalaufsetzer, muss mich da wohl beim Treten in Kurven und schrägen Passagen mit Wurzeln ein bisschen umgewöhnen.
Die Reifen find ich gar nicht sooo schlecht, grottig sind die Bremsscheiben (wer hat die für das 2er-Modell ausgesucht? 16,5 mm Reibring, bei 14mm Bremssätteln ), habe jetzt SM-RT76 203/180 drauf
Den Vorbau habe ich schon vor der ersten Ausfahrt ebenfalls durch den Hussefelt 40mm ersetzt.
Lenkerbreite find ich eigentlich soweit ok. Warum es bei der Steigerung Trance 2 -> 1.5 -> 1 je 10 mm Lenkerbreite mehr gibt, ist irgendwie witzig.



Das Klappern der Sattelstütze ist ja hinlänglich bekannt ->Thread<-, daran gewöhnt man sich .
__Lori__


----------



## rmaurer (10. Juni 2017)

Aufs Trance gehört ein 780mm Lenker. Da braucht es keine Diskussion, da kann man mit einem Standardmaß über Alle drüber fahren. Für mehr Glück am Trail kürzt man auf 777mm!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (10. Juni 2017)

So ist es. Kürzen kann man immer. Also spricht kaum was gegen ein Einheitsmaß von 800 mm und dann kann jeder kürzen wie er mag.


----------



## __Lori__ (10. Juni 2017)

Hat sich anscheinend noch nicht bis zu den Bike-Konfektionierern herumgesprochen. Soviel teurer sollten ein paar mm Alu doch nicht sein, dass man da so geizen muss, aber: siehe Bremsen beim Trance 2, da haben sie so Pedelec-Scheiben montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haudegen92 (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute, 
Kann man irgendwo Giant Rahmenstopfen für die interne Kabelverlegung kaufen? Habe noch nichts gefunden, oder gibts es markenfremde Stopfen die passen? 
Danke.


----------



## bmqh (11. Juni 2017)

Die gibt's beim Freundlichen. Die Teilenummer findet er in seinem Katalog oder du gibst sie ihm (s. PDF).


----------



## walfersama (12. Juni 2017)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Hat sich anscheinend noch nicht bis zu den Bike-Konfektionierern herumgesprochen. Soviel teurer sollten ein paar mm Alu doch nicht sein, dass man da so geizen muss, aber: siehe Bremsen beim Trance 2, da haben sie so Pedelec-Scheiben montiert



Denk ich mir eigentlich auch. Rauf mit einem 800er und der Händler oder man selbst schneidet dann einfach ab was man nicht braucht. Aber so 740er Lenker passen vielleicht auf das Cross Country, aber nicht auf ein All Mountain / Trail Radl


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. Juni 2017)

Also ich fahre 740 mm und finde das schon in Ordnung. In letzter Zeit habe ich zwar das Gefühl, dass es auch 760 mm sein könnten, aber wer weiß...

Bin aber auch nur 1,68 cm groß.


----------



## walfersama (12. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Also ich fahre 740 mm und finde das schon in Ordnung. In letzter Zeit habe ich zwar das Gefühl, dass es auch 760 mm sein könnten, aber wer weiß...
> 
> Bin aber auch nur 1,68 cm groß.



Im Endeffekt musst du dich wohlfühlen drauf. Kannst ja mal etwas breiter greifen beim rauffahren oder wenn du feste Griffe hast (Ergons zB) kannst ja mal links und rechts ein Stück rausrücken und probegreifen.  (fahren würde ich so wohl dann nicht )


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (12. Juni 2017)

ich brauch mal einen rat 

seitdem ich mein trance 2 ltd habe, habe ich logischerweise auch eine kettenführung.
diese rasselt immer mehr. hier und da mal is ja ok aber ich hab das gefühl das wird immer mehr 
und immer lauter.
sobald ich mittlere bis hohe geschwindkeit fahre, rasselt das so erheblich, dass ich schon keine klingel mehr brauche, damit
mir die leute ausm weg gehen 

habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen ?

( ich bin mir zu 80 % sicher, dass es die kettenführung ist  )


----------



## walfersama (12. Juni 2017)

Habt ihr eigentlich einen Crashguard/Bashguard oben? Auf der Giant-Seite sieht mans mit. Ich hab irgendwie keinen am Trance 1.5, auch keine Möglichkeit den wo zu befestigen an der KeFü


----------



## xlacherx (18. Juni 2017)

Servus. Hat hier noch jemand der Vorbau den dem Trance aus 2014 rumliegen? Also den für od2. Der müsste ja Glaub 60 oder 70mm lang sein. 
Also wer das Teil noch hat, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden. 
Danke


----------



## Fischi23 (19. Juni 2017)

Moin, ich war am Wochenende unterwegs. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meinem Trance 2 LTD beim fahren im sitzen häufig leise knack und knarch Geräusche durch den Rahmen gehen.

Kennt das einer und weiß woher es kommt? Evtl. zu lose Sattelklemme oder etwas ähnliches oder sollte ich das mal bei einem Händler checken lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (19. Juni 2017)

Hätte ich auch vor kurzem . Bei mir war es der Steuersatz bzw das Lager was nicht richtig eingepresst war . 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## walfersama (19. Juni 2017)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Moin, ich war am Wochenende unterwegs. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meinem Trance 2 LTD beim fahren im sitzen häufig leise knack und knarch Geräusche durch den Rahmen gehen.
> 
> Kennt das einer und weiß woher es kommt? Evtl. zu lose Sattelklemme oder etwas ähnliches oder sollte ich das mal bei einem Händler checken lassen?


kommts beim verlagern des Gewichts am Sattel? Bei mir wars Dreck zwischen Sattel und Sattelstütze.
Nachvorgelehnt - knack, nach hinten - knack. Gereinigt - kein knack

dafür knackt bei Stoppies der Steuersatz. Hat das auch wer? Hab schon komplett auseinander genommen und nachgefettet und dann wieder angezogen (vernünftig)


----------



## Ironass (19. Juni 2017)

auch die Züge klackern im Rahmen


----------



## walfersama (19. Juni 2017)

Ironass schrieb:


> auch die Züge klackern im Rahmen



ja! Das ist mir definitiv auch schon aufgefallen! Das hab ich gemerkt, als ich mal mit Helm vorn am Lenker gefahren bin. Jedes mal beim Aufstehen im Fahren hats geklackert. Dann idente Strecke mit Helm am Kopf bergauf gefahren - kein Klackern beim aufstehen. (Es war kein typisches Geräusch, welches entsteht wenn der Helm am Rahmen anklopft"


----------



## xlacherx (19. Juni 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> dafür knackt bei Stoppies der Steuersatz. Hat das auch wer? Hab schon komplett auseinander genommen und nachgefettet und dann wieder angezogen (vernünftig)



Welche Gabel? 
Wird vermutlich von der Gabelkrone kommen. Hatte ich schon bei der Fox 32 und Pike


----------



## walfersama (19. Juni 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Welche Gabel?
> Wird vermutlich von der Gabelkrone kommen. Hatte ich schon bei der Fox 32 und Pike



Bei der Fox 34 vom 1.5er Trance. Aber - das Geräusch kommt nicht bei jedem Stoppi und knackt zB nach Sprüngen gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (19. Juni 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> Bei der Fox 34 vom 1.5er Trance. Aber - das Geräusch kommt nicht bei jedem Stoppi und knackt zB nach Sprüngen gar nicht


Stell dein Rad mal aufs vorderrad und geb von hinten druck drauf. (Belastung wie wenn du bremst oder gegen ein Wnd fahren würdest) Klappt am besten wenn man auf das Sitzrohr drückt. Wenn die Gabel ist, wird es dan zu 90% Knacken. Wenn du Rad dann wieder normal steht, und man einfedert, knackt es meist nochmal kurz. 
Wie gesagt. Das hatte ich schon 2x mal bei der Pike und 1x mal bei der Fox 32. Beide Gabeln wurde Repariert bzw. getauscht. 
Anfangs wurde an meinem Trance auch alles versucht... Steuersatz tauschen, neue Schalen (Sager verklebt) usw... 
Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, Steck mal ne andere Gabel rein. Ist der Fehler weg, wars die Gabel


----------



## korben (19. Juni 2017)

Oder einfach Daumen und Zeigefinger um den Steuersatz legen, vordere Bremse ziehen, Rad vor und zurück"ruckeln". Spiel im Steuersatz ist so einfach zu erkennen


----------



## xlacherx (19. Juni 2017)

korben schrieb:


> Oder einfach Daumen und Zeigefinger um den Steuersatz legen, vordere Bremse ziehen, Rad vor und zurück"ruckeln". Spiel im Steuersatz ist so einfach zu erkennen


Wenn die Gabelkrone knackt, hat das mit Spiel im Steuersatz nicht zu tun....


----------



## walfersama (20. Juni 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Stell dein Rad mal aufs vorderrad und geb von hinten druck drauf. (Belastung wie wenn du bremst oder gegen ein Wnd fahren würdest) Klappt am besten wenn man auf das Sitzrohr drückt. Wenn die Gabel ist, wird es dan zu 90% Knacken. Wenn du Rad dann wieder normal steht, und man einfedert, knackt es meist nochmal kurz.
> Wie gesagt. Das hatte ich schon 2x mal bei der Pike und 1x mal bei der Fox 32. Beide Gabeln wurde Repariert bzw. getauscht.
> Anfangs wurde an meinem Trance auch alles versucht... Steuersatz tauschen, neue Schalen (Sager verklebt) usw...
> Wenn du die möglichkeit hast, Steck mal ne andere Gabel rein. Ist der Fehler weg, wars die Gabel



Danke für den Tipp. Werd ich mir mal anschauen an einem verregneten Abend  So tragisch ist es nicht und im normalen Fahrbetrieb + Trail kommts quasi nie vor. Stoppie sind dann doch selten dabei.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juni 2017)

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes/off-road/trail

Die 2018er Modelle.


----------



## walfersama (20. Juni 2017)

Coole Sache. Sieht mein 1.5ltd aus wie das Advance 0. Zumindest von den Farben und endlich mit Maxxis. Auch die normalen Trance - super!
30t und 11-46 ist auch vernünftig beim 2er. Da kommt man schon einen Berg hoch.

Daumen hoch - endlich weg von diesen Schwalbe Selbstmörderreifen!


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juni 2017)

Ich find's gut, dass Giant nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Fass aufmacht.


----------



## walfersama (20. Juni 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich find's gut, dass Giant nicht jedes Jahr ein neues Fass aufmacht.



stimm ich zu. Das passt. Mit der Änderung der Reifen ist logisch und absolut begrüßenswert!
1x11 am Allmountain... Obwohl mit 30-46 ist man schon nah an 26-42. Ist also auch iO
Haben sie die Lenker auch verbreitert?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (21. Juni 2017)

Maxxis/Schwalbe und welche Modell jeweils ändert Giant auch mal spontan nach Lagerbestand 


Wenn jemand das 5x135 linke Ausfallende brauchen kann, ich hab eins abzugeben.


----------



## mango3 (22. Juni 2017)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Nabenmaß ich in mein bike einbauen kann?
Hinten sind 5x135mm drin, ich würde gerne auch die Roval traverse umsteigen, die haben aber glaub nur 15x142?
Eine Umrüstung der Ausfallenden war hier ja schon einige Male Thema und das wäre ja auch ein interessanter Aspekt an der Sache, aber wie ist es mit der Breite?
Es haben doch hier schon welche im Einsatz, brauche ich da bestimmte?
Könnte ich z.B. die hier einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. Juni 2017)

Die roval habe ich drin. Kannst hinten mit 142/12 fahren. Dafür gibt's es auch das Umbau Kit von Giant


----------



## DR4GON85 (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo ich besitze ein Giant trance 3 von 2015 wollte mir jetzt eine Tapered Pike einbauen was müsste ich noch Tauschen das sie passt?


----------



## Huevos (12. Juli 2017)

Servus zusammen! 
Ich möchte mir die Tage ein Trance zulegen und bin aktuell noch am übererlegen ob das Trance 1 oder das Trance 1.5 LTD.

Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen ob sich der Mehrpreis wirklich lohnt? Habe bei den Probefahrten beide für sehr angenehm empfunden.

Klar die Carbonlaufräder und das Fahrwerk sind beim Trance 1 schon hochwertiger aber ich fahre hauptsächlich Mittelgebirge und ein bis zweimal im Jahr in die Alpen. Im Schnitt fahre ich ca. 50-80 km die Woche je nachdem wie viel Zeit ist.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir der ein oder andere hier seine Erfahrung oder eine Empfehlung geben könnte.


----------



## walfersama (12. Juli 2017)

Huevos schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> Ich möchte mir die Tage ein Trance zulegen und bin aktuell noch am übererlegen ob das Trance 1 oder das Trance 1.5 LTD.
> 
> Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen ob sich der Mehrpreis wirklich lohnt? Habe bei den Probefahrten beide für sehr angenehm empfunden.
> ...


ich hab ein Trance 1.5 und bin damit am Gardasee und sonst in den Alpen unterwegs. Bin damit auch am Flowtrail Petzen in Kärnten gefahren (11km lange Piste).

Hab Lenker, Vorbau getauscht und andere Reifen aufgezogen  - bin sehr zufrieden damit. mit 26-42 kommst jeden Berg hoch.


----------



## rmaurer (12. Juli 2017)

DR4GON85 schrieb:


> Hallo ich besitze ein Giant trance 3 von 2015 wollte mir jetzt eine Tapered Pike einbauen was müsste ich noch Tauschen das sie passt?


nichts, bau die Gabel einfach ein! (Oder lass es besser jemanden für dich machen...)


----------



## rmaurer (12. Juli 2017)

Huevos schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> Ich möchte mir die Tage ein Trance zulegen und bin aktuell noch am übererlegen ob das Trance 1 oder das Trance 1.5 LTD.
> 
> Kann mir evtl. jemand sagen ob sich der Mehrpreis wirklich lohnt? Habe bei den Probefahrten beide für sehr angenehm empfunden.
> ...


Würde klar das Trance 1 nehmen und ein 30er Kettenblatt montieren, du kannst mit den 27mm Laufrädern auch 2.6" Reifen fahren und 30/46 sollte selbst für größte Anstiege noch ausreichen

die 23mm Felgen und 2x10 Schaltung am trance 1.5 sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss, ausserdem müsstest du direkt die Reifen tauschen wenn du bei Regen nicht in Verderben fahren willst


----------



## Starter77 (12. Juli 2017)

Das Trance 1.5 hat 2x11 dennoch sehe ich das auch so. Wenn das 1er im Budget dann machen


----------



## xlacherx (12. Juli 2017)

naja, ist halt die Frage, ob man Bock auf Schrauben hat. Das 1er kostet halt doch n Tausender mehr. Für das Geld kann man sich auch andere Laufräder, Reifen und auf einfach umbauen... okay Carbonlaufräder wird man nicht bekommen...


----------



## walfersama (12. Juli 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Würde klar das Trance 1 nehmen und ein 30er Kettenblatt montieren, du kannst mit den 27mm Laufrädern auch 2.6" Reifen fahren und 30/46 sollte selbst für größte Anstiege noch ausreichen
> 
> die 23mm Felgen und 2x10 Schaltung am trance 1.5 sind einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäss, ausserdem müsstest du direkt die Reifen tauschen wenn du bei Regen nicht in Verderben fahren willst



unterschreib ich beides. Hab am Enduro 30/46 und damit erklimmst fast alles. Und auch bei den Reifen - die Nobby Nic wurden bei mir genau 1x gefahren, aber die sind doch am 1er auch drauf, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (12. Juli 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> naja, ist halt die Frage, ob man Bock auf Schrauben hat. Das 1er kostet halt doch n Tausender mehr. Für das Geld kann man sich auch andere Laufräder, Reifen und auf einfach umbauen... okay Carbonlaufräder wird man nicht bekommen...


 
Das nervt mich auch, 1.5, 2 und 3 liegen so eng beieinander und das 1er kostet gleich mal ordentlich mehr


----------



## xlacherx (12. Juli 2017)

zum 1-Fach Antrieb... man kann die Shimano Kasetten ja "Tunen". Ich hab z.B. das Kit von OneUp verbaut. Somit komme ich auf 11-50. Vorne fahr ich aktuell ein 32er Ovales Blatt. Damit kommt man wirklich überall hoch. ;-) 

Teure Komplettbikes machen bei mir teilweise eh kein Sinn, da ich überall was finde, was gleich raus muss


----------



## rmaurer (12. Juli 2017)

der Unterschied vom 1.5 zum 1 ist größer als es scheint, du bekommst ja auch bessere Federelemente und leichtere Anbauteile (Contact vs Contact SL)

Der Trance Rahmen ist für 1fach Antriebe entwickelt und darauf optimiert, es macht einen Riesen Unterschied ob du 26/40 oder 30/46 fährst da bei ersterer Gangkombination Antisquat und Pedalrückschlag deutlich höher sind.

In den USA hat das Trance 2 einen 1fach Antrieb, nur in Deutschland hat sich Giant dazu entschieden für all die Leute die keinen Ritzelrechner bedienen können und daher weiter 2fach brauchen exklusiv diese Ltd-Modelle anzubieten obwohl es den Hinterbau eigentlich funktionell verstümmelt


----------



## xlacherx (12. Juli 2017)

das kann gut sein. so genau hab ich mir das nicht angeschaut. 
Naja viele denken halt immer noch, dass viele Gänge besser sind als "nur" 11


----------



## xlacherx (16. Juli 2017)

Gestern bin ich mal auf dem Trance 3 von meinem Dad gesessen. Er ist Rahmengröße M und in dem Zustand wie es ausgeliefert wird.. Das ist echt n himmelweiter Unterschied zu meinem costum Aufbau in Größe L. (Ich bin 1,80 groß) 
Sein 3er ist halt echt voll das Touren Rad gegen meins [emoji16] 

Hier mal noch n Bild von meinem. Aktuell hab ich hinten wieder n semi slik drauf. Läuft bei dem trockenen Boden echt verdammt gut


----------



## walfersama (16. Juli 2017)

Hatte noch wer richtig lautes Knacken verursacht durch die Sattelstütze beim Trance? 

Bei mir hats furchtbar laut geknackt. Geklungen hats als wärs vom Vorbau gekommen. Hab nun mal die Sattelstütze und die Kontaktflächen und auch die Sattelklemme gereinigt, mit Montagepaste bestrichen und neu verbaut. Momentan bisher alles ruhig (gleiche Strecke hat am Vortag laut geknackt, Tag drauf nach Reinigung nicht mehr). Muss jetzt schauen ob es so bleibt.

Hat sonst noch wer jemand am 1.5 2017 ein Knacken wenn er fest abbremst (vorne) oder einen Stoppie macht? Steuersatz ist ordentlich gefettet und fest angezogen. Vorbau und auch die Vorbauschrauben sind ebenfalls mit Montagepaste bestrichen. Kann also nur von der Fox 34 kommen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (16. Juli 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> Hatte noch wer richtig lautes Knacken verursacht durch die Sattelstütze beim Trance?
> 
> Bei mir hats furchtbar laut geknackt. Geklungen hats als wärs vom Vorbau gekommen. Hab nun mal die Sattelstütze und die Kontaktflächen und auch die Sattelklemme gereinigt, mit Montagepaste bestrichen und neu verbaut. Momentan bisher alles ruhig (gleiche Strecke hat am Vortag laut geknackt, Tag drauf nach Reinigung nicht mehr). Muss jetzt schauen ob es so bleibt.
> 
> Hat sonst noch wer jemand am 1.5 2017 ein Knacken wenn er fest abbremst (vorne) oder einen Stoppie macht? Steuersatz ist ordentlich gefettet und fest angezogen. Vorbau und auch die Vorbauschrauben sind ebenfalls mit Montagepaste bestrichen. Kann also nur von der Fox 34 kommen?!



Kann sein dass es aus der gabekkrone kommt. Hatte meine fox 32 und pike auch schon. Beide Gabel habe ich reklamiert


----------



## rmaurer (16. Juli 2017)

Trance SX 2015 mit Nobby Nic Trailstar / Pacestar 2.6" tubeless auf XM521 35mm Felge vorne / EX511 30mm Felge hinten

Kind Shock LEV 175mm

SixPack Racing Millennium 785 Lenker (der hat mit 7° relativ wenig Backsweep und kommt dem Original Giant Lenker recht nahe)






Reifenfreiheit von 27.5 Pike und Hinterbau sind ziemlich gleich, ein 2.8" würde nur mehr sehr knapp passen.











Die Laufräder sind jetzt ca. 700g leichter,  das Rad fühlt sich zwar subjektiv etwas spritziger an aber nicht so signifikant wie mancherorts verlautet. Hauptgrund für die neuen Laufräder war auch die größere Felgenbreite, nicht der Gewichtsvorteil. Fahre die Nobby Nic mit 0.8 / 0.9 Bar


----------



## xlacherx (16. Juli 2017)

Gut zu wissen dass das mit der 2,6er pelle am Heck klappt. Dann kann ich Herbst (wenn er lieferbar ist) doch auf den 2,6er slaughter gehn.


----------



## mango3 (16. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte auch schon ein Knacken in der Gabel - Fox Float 32 - und hab diese eingeschickt. Hab dann neue Tauchrohre mit ner neuen Krone bekommen - allerdings knackt die auch schon wieder. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich das Rad zu arg fordere.


----------



## walfersama (16. Juli 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon ein Knacken in der Gabel - Fox Float 32 - und hab diese eingeschickt. Hab dann neue Tauchrohre mit ner neuen Krone bekommen - allerdings knackt die auch schon wieder. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich das Rad zu arg fordere.



wie lang hast du da gewartet? Grundsätzlich ist mein Händler ein Fox Premium Partner, die meinten, dass im Servicefall die Gabel binnen einer Kalenderwoche wieder da ist...


----------



## xlacherx (16. Juli 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon ein Knacken in der Gabel - Fox Float 32 - und hab diese eingeschickt. Hab dann neue Tauchrohre mit ner neuen Krone bekommen - allerdings knackt die auch schon wieder. Ich hab das Gefühl, dass ich das Rad zu arg fordere.



Wieder einschicken. Anders lernen die es nicht. Die CSU meiner pike wurde auch schon das zweite mal getauscht. Angeblich hat rockshox auch was geändert.
Dir fox 32 ist in mein hardtail gewandert. Seit dem letzten Tausch macht die keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## mango3 (17. Juli 2017)

Recht hast du. Die sollen lernen ordentliche Produkte zu entwerfen - udn das lernen die am besten durch Schmerz


----------



## bummel42 (18. Juli 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> wie lang hast du da gewartet? Grundsätzlich ist mein Händler ein Fox Premium Partner, die meinten, dass im Servicefall die Gabel binnen einer Kalenderwoche wieder da ist...


Hatte Probleme mit einer Transfer. 
Garantiefälle werden innerhalb 2 Werktage abgearbeitet, sagt Fox. 
Meine Erfahrung sagt: Stimmt.


----------



## Huevos (19. Juli 2017)

Noch einmal vielen Dank für eure Tips und Informationen bezüglich Trance 1,5 und 1.
Habe mich nun für das 1er entschieden und sobald ich es daheim habe gebe ich gerne ein Feedback.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Juli 2017)

29".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (20. Juli 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> 29".


Was war da. Bild ist mittlerweile gelöscht. Ist es das 27.5+/29 mystery bike vom letzten Jahr?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (20. Juli 2017)

Hier noch mal.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juli 2017)

So, meine Trance hat jetzt neue Reifen  bekommen und ist somit fertig fürs kommende Sölden Wochenende [emoji16]


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Juli 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> So, meine Trance hat jetzt neue Reifen  bekommen und ist somit fertig fürs kommende Sölden Wochenende [emoji16]


Viel Spaß wir waren letzte woch dort


----------



## ludwig2016 (20. Juli 2017)

Einige von euch fahren ja den royal traverse laufradsatz im trance
laut Internetseite hat der ein einbaumaß von 142+ 
passt das ins Trance ?
danke


----------



## xlacherx (20. Juli 2017)

ludwig2016 schrieb:


> Einige von euch fahren ja den royal traverse laufradsatz im trance
> laut Internetseite hat der ein einbaumaß von 142+
> passt das ins Trance ?
> danke



142+ ist n reines Spezi Maß. Du brauchst den Lrs fürs "Normale" 12x142. Der lässt sich dann sogar auf schnellspanner umbauen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Juli 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> ... 142+ ist n reines Spezi Maß. Du brauchst den Lrs fürs "Normale" 12x142. ...


Jein: es gibt einige "Nicht-Spezi"-Rahmen in die die 142+ Naben problemlos passen (konkret: es passen die 142+ in 142er Rahmen. Nur bei einigen Rahmen schleift die Kette auf dem kleinen Ritzel innen am Hinterbau).

Ob das für Giant auch so ist, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen. 
Vielleicht hat es ja schon wer ausprobiert und kann was dazu beitragen...

Edit: die 650b gibt es in 142 (ohne „+“). Guckst Du https://www.specialized.com/lu/de/components/wheels/roval-traverse-fattie-650b/106059

Nicht das schlechteste Rad in der Preisklasse.


----------



## starkmusik.de (23. Juli 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich einen Crashguard/Bashguard oben? Auf der Giant-Seite sieht mans mit. Ich hab irgendwie keinen am Trance 1.5, auch keine Möglichkeit den wo zu befestigen an der KeFü



Bei meinem war zuerst auch keiner dran - habs erst zuhause gemerkt - am nächsten Tag zum Händler, der hats anstandslos nachbestellt und 2 Wochen später umgebaut. Die Kettenführung ist dann auch etwas anders, richtig. 
Da hast du ein Recht drauf .

Im Laden hatte er an dem Tag noch 2 weitere Transen, eines mit und eins ohne Bashguard. Scheint damals wohl einer bei Giant gepennt zu haben !


----------



## aibeekey (23. Juli 2017)

starkmusik.de schrieb:


> Da hast du ein Recht drauf .



Das ist pure Kulanz. Steht ja nicht umsonst auf jeder Homepage, dass Änderungen der Ausstattung vorbehalten sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starkmusik.de (24. Juli 2017)

Achso,  ich kauf ja auch sonst immer etwas, was dann nicht mindestens gleichwertig geliefert wird. KLAR !  
YOU MADE MY DAY....


----------



## aibeekey (24. Juli 2017)

Ach egal...


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (25. Juli 2017)

Weiss jemand ob man auch als ungeschickter Mensch den druckpunkt der Bremsen knackiger einstellen kann ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rmaurer (25. Juli 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand ob man auch als ungeschickter Mensch den druckpunkt der Bremsen knackiger einstellen kann ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Du müsstest zumindest geschickt genug sein zu sagen um welche Bremsen es sich handelt. Theoretisch könnte man dann auch gleich nach "[Bremsenname] Druckpunkt" googlen aber Eins nach dem Anderen


----------



## Deleted 173968 (25. Juli 2017)

Google is for quitters.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (25. Juli 2017)

Welch naiver irrglaube von mir .verzeiht.  Ich werde umgehend Google bemühen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (25. Juli 2017)

Nunja.. Schlechter Druckpunkt könnte bedeuten das Luft in der Bremse ist. Um dir genau helfen zu können, müsste man wissen,welche bremse du hast. 
Anleitungen wie man entlüftet, kann man sich zb auf YouTube anschauen oder beim Hersteller die Anleitung durchschauen


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (25. Juli 2017)

Der druckpunkt ist von Anfang an recht lasch gewesen . Es handelt sich um eine Shimano m615 laut Datenblatt.  Ich werde jetzt aber erstmal YouTube etc bemühen [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsxxx (2. August 2017)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einer Steckachse für das HR von meine Trance 2017er Modell.
Hab schon recherchiert aber konnte noch nicht wirklich schlau draus werden welche Steckachse jetzt tatsächlich passt.
Von den Maßen her sollte es ja 12x142 sein, aber es soll ja auch verschiedene Gewinde geben.
Muss es zwingend eine Originale sein, bzw. wenn ja wo bekomm ich die am besten her.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, bin google schon seit 2 Tagen konnte aber noch nichts konkretes finden.


----------



## walfersama (2. August 2017)

ghostsxxx schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einer Steckachse für das HR von meine Trance 2017er Modell.
> Hab schon recherchiert aber konnte noch nicht wirklich schlau draus werden welche Steckachse jetzt tatsächlich passt.
> Von den Maßen her sollte es ja 12x142 sein, aber es soll ja auch verschiedene Gewinde geben.
> Muss es zwingend eine Originale sein, bzw. wenn ja wo bekomm ich die am besten her.
> ...



du warst schon nah dran. Hier im Forum gibts einen Service-thread. Das Bild unten stammt 1:1 draus.


----------



## Tobsn (4. August 2017)

Servus,

spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Trance 1 oder FrameKit zu holen. 
Allerdings möchte ich es auf 2/3 fach umbauen. 
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht? 
Gibt es da bezüglich des Boost Hinterbau was zu beachten? 
Kurbel mit Kettenlinie 48,8 oder 51,8? 
Was für Umwerfer passen?

Bitte keine Diskussion über den Sinn der Aktion. Ich kenne und schätze die Vorteile von 1x11.

Vielen Dank


----------



## ghostsxxx (8. August 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> du warst schon nah dran. Hier im Forum gibts einen Service-thread. Das Bild unten stammt 1:1 draus.




Danke für die Antwort, hab Sie gleich bestellt, war aber die falsche. Es scheint so dass Sie beim 2017er eine andere verbauen. Habe mal ein Foto von der verbauten und der bestellten angehängt. Wie man sieht ist bei der verbauten das Gewinde nur halb so lang.

Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee welche Ersatzteilnummer die hat bzw. wo ich die am besten bestellen kann.

Vielen Dank,
Matthias


----------



## walfersama (8. August 2017)

ghostsxxx schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, hab Sie gleich bestellt, war aber die falsche. Es scheint so dass Sie beim 2017er eine andere verbauen. Habe mal ein Foto von der verbauten und der bestellten angehängt. Wie man sieht ist bei der verbauten das Gewinde nur halb so lang.
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee welche Ersatzteilnummer die hat bzw. wo ich die am besten bestellen kann.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Info, Matthias. Kann dein Bikeshop da nicht helfen?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (9. August 2017)

Max. Einschub ins Sattelrohr bei Liv Intrigue in Größe S:
18cm


----------



## xlacherx (10. August 2017)

ghostsxxx schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, hab Sie gleich bestellt, war aber die falsche. Es scheint so dass Sie beim 2017er eine andere verbauen. Habe mal ein Foto von der verbauten und der bestellten angehängt. Wie man sieht ist bei der verbauten das Gewinde nur halb so lang.
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee welche Ersatzteilnummer die hat bzw. wo ich die am besten bestellen kann.
> 
> ...


naja den Hauptprobelm ist ja nicht, dass das Gewinde länger ist. Problem ist das es ein ganz andere Steigung hat.


----------



## GhostKA (10. August 2017)

Ich habe mal ein Anliegen etwas anderer Art. Auch wenn das Thema Steckachse schon mehrmals durchgekauft wurde, komme ich selbst nicht weiter.
Da im Zuge von Familienzuwachs das Biken da irgendwie unterkommen muss, hatte ich den Plan zusammen mit Junior und Frau Biken zu gehen. Plan war, dass ich Junior samt Kinderanhänger den Berg hochbringe und oben den Hänger mit der besseren Hälfte tausche und ich bergab die jeweiligen Trails nehmen, die Frau den Sohn runterbringt.

Dazu ist nun alles vorhanden Frau, Sohn, Kinderanhänger,Weberkupplung, Kupplung für das Bike der Frau (Schnellspanner), nur finde ich keine passende Kupplung für mein Reign aus 2015. Da ich glaubte zu wissen, dass es sich um eine x12 Steckachse handelt, habe ich folgende Kupplung bestellt http://bit.ly/2vSmWcd . Die Achse ist aber ca 1,5cm zu kurz und das Gewinde hat die Falsche Steigung. Obwohl ich glaube dass die Anzahl an Reigns die einen Hänger ziehen müssen begrenzt ist, würde ich mich über jede Hilfe freuen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (10. August 2017)

Aus dem Schnäppchendeal:



JBL4435 schrieb:


> 2016er LRS DTSWISS XM1501 27,5" für 299€
> Ohne Code und auf Lager
> Sonst nie unter 400€
> 
> http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/dt-swi...ck-wxm1501agixs012458-wxm1501ngdas012459.html




Was haltet ihr von dem Laufradsatz? 
Welche Maulweite hat er? 

Überlege die Laufräder meines Giant Trance 2 (2015) zu tauschen. Ziel: größere Maulweite der Felge, Gewichtseinsparung. Top Angebot mit Seltenheitswert oder gibt es in der Gewichts- und Preisklasse immer wieder gute Alternativen?


----------



## rmaurer (10. August 2017)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Aus dem Schnäppchendeal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es deutet alles darauf hin dass es sich bei diesem Angebot um die Urversion des XM1501 mit 22.5mm Maulweite handelt, würde mir keine Laufräder mehr unter 30mm anschaffen


----------



## Goldi03421 (10. August 2017)

Glaube da hast du recht - die Info gab es auch im Laberthread. Dann schau ich mal weiter ob sich bei Gelegenheit was leichtes, breites, trotzdem stabiles und günstiges finden lässt 

Gibts da vielleicht von euch ein paar direkte Vorschläge für das Trance?


----------



## walfersama (11. August 2017)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Glaube da hast du recht - die Info gab es auch im Laberthread. Dann schau ich mal weiter ob sich bei Gelegenheit was leichtes, breites, trotzdem stabiles und günstiges finden lässt
> 
> Gibts da vielleicht von euch ein paar direkte Vorschläge für das Trance?



Der Frage schließ ich mich an - allerdings in Boost fürs 2017er Trance. Hab eine feine Delle an am Vorderrad.


----------



## rmaurer (11. August 2017)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Glaube da hast du recht - die Info gab es auch im Laberthread. Dann schau ich mal weiter ob sich bei Gelegenheit was leichtes, breites, trotzdem stabiles und günstiges finden lässt
> 
> Gibts da vielleicht von euch ein paar direkte Vorschläge für das Trance?



Ich fahre im 2015er Trance Nobby Nic 2.6 auf XM521 vorne / EX511 hinten mit DT 350 Naben

die neuen Newmen Laufradsätze sollen aber auch sehr gut sein


----------



## Mo(n)arch (11. August 2017)

Gloryzero schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend,
> 
> hat alles etwas länger gedauert als geplant aber nun hat doch noch alles geklappt.
> 
> ...



Hat jemand so einen Umbau bereits an einem Monarch+ durchgeführt? Was muss berücksichtigt werden, bzw. was braucht man dazu?
Ich hatte direkt unter dem zitierten Post mal nachgefragt, habe aber damals keine Antwort bekommen...


----------



## Gloryzero (11. August 2017)

Hey,
benötigt wird dann wahrscheinlich ein neuer Dämpfer-Body (das Teil wo EBL und Hub draufsteht - ca.60€) und innen die Kolbenstange (gibt's nur als Einheit zusammen mit dem Kolben und Shimstacks - ca.120€).
Lohnt sich beim Monarch also praktisch nicht, außer es ist eh was defekt.
Ansonsten evtl einen neuen besorgen und den alten verticken...

LG Tristan


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. August 2017)

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...intrigue-linkes-ausfallende-5x135-gegen-porto


Habe ein linkes Ausfallende gegen Porto abzugeben!


----------



## Bowl (23. August 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Du bist ein ziemlicher Rundumschläger, so wie alle Leute die sich im Leben schwer tun. Das Einstellen des SAG setzt übrigens das Bedienen einer Dämpferpumpe voraus.


Möchte mich höfflichst entschuldigen. War eine dumme Frage von mir und vielleicht auch dumm formuliert . Eine Dämpferpumpe habe ich auch. Die Frage war von mir einfach dumm gestellt. Ich weiß... SAG kann nach Geschmack zwischen 25%-30% eingestellt werden. Hat jetzt auch super geklappt. Aber man muss doch nicht gleich so herablassend sein. War einfach nicht nett, gleich so Gehässig zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navras (28. August 2017)

Hallo liebe Trance-Fahrer,

lange Zeit nur lesend im Forum, jetzt aber auch mal mit einem Beitrag bzw. einer Frage...

Ich liebäugele mit der Anschaffung eines neuen Zweirads und würde nach dem Kauf mein Trance gerne veräußern, da es sonst nur im Keller stehen und verstauben würde, wofür es meiner Meinung nach aber einfach zu schade ist. Die Frage ist allerdings, welchen Preis ich hierfür aufrufen kann? Es handelt sich um ein Giant Trance 2 LTD 2016 (Link: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-2-ltd-2016). Als Pedale sind die Shimano PD-MX80 verbaut. Lenker wurde gegen einen 760mm Race Face Aeffect getauscht. Der originale Vorbau ist einem 50mm Race Face Aeffect gewichen. Die Nobby Nic Performance wurden eine Tour gefahren und dann gegen einen Magic Mary 2,35 TS und einen Nobby Nic 2,25 PS getauscht. Die Originalteile würde ich dem potentiellen Käufer natürlich oben drauf mitgeben. 

Habe mich schon durch Ebay-Kleinanzeigen und den Bikemarkt hier gewühlt, um ein Preisgefühl zu bekommen, allerdings variieren die aufgerufenen Preise jedoch recht deutlich. Ich möchte keinen über den Tisch ziehen, aber das Rad auch nicht unter Wert aus der Hand geben, sondern einfach nur einen fairen und realistischen Preis aufrufen, über den man sich dann natürlich noch unterhalten kann.

Im Voraus schonmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe & Antworten.

LG, Holger


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (28. August 2017)

Was ist letzte Preis???

Das passiert dir bei Kleinanzeigen.  Und zwar im 5 Minuten Takt. 
Daher lass das lieber weg und nutze hier den bikemarkt. 

Ich schätze mal grob auf 1200 € bei gepflegtem Zustand.  

Viel Erfolg 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## aibeekey (28. August 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> . Ich möchte keinen über den Tisch ziehen, aber das Rad auch nicht unter Wert aus der Hand geben, sondern einfach nur einen fairen und realistischen Preis aufrufen, über den man sich dann natürlich noch unterhalten kann.



Ein Bekannter von mir hat das 2016er Trance 2 LTD im Oktober oder November 2016 im Schlussverkauf bei Rabe Bikes NEU für 1300€ gekauft (das 3er gabs für 999€). Jeder der dir dafür mehr als 1000€ gibt, macht meiner Meinung nach daher was falsch 

Ändert jedoch nichts daran, dass trotz dieses massiven Ausverkaufs letzten Herbst viele Trance und Reigns mit teilweise lächerlich hohen Preisvorstellungen im Bikemarkt oder Kleinanzeigen stehen (z.B. gebrauchte Reign 2015 für 1800€.... is klar...)


----------



## Navras (28. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter von mir hat das 2016er Trance 2 LTD im Oktober oder November 2016 im Schlussverkauf bei Rabe Bikes NEU für 1300€ gekauft (das 3er gabs für 999€). Jeder der dir dafür mehr als 1000€ gibt, macht meiner Meinung nach daher was falsch



SORRY! Das wollte ich oben noch dazuschreiben. Selbes Spiel bei mir - habe es ebenfalls für 1299€ bei Rabe-Bikes erstanden. Sollte definitv mit in die Rechnung einfließen. Rechnung, etc. ist selbstverständlich vorhanden. Garantie sollte ja dann auch noch auf dem Rad sein!


----------



## aibeekey (28. August 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> SORRY! Das wollte ich oben noch dazuschreiben. Selbes Spiel bei mir - habe es ebenfalls für 1299€ bei Rabe-Bikes erstanden. Sollte definitv mit in die Rechnung einfließen. Rechnung, etc. ist selbstverständlich vorhanden. Garantie sollte ja dann auch noch auf dem Rad sein!



Das war nicht so gemeint, dass du es nicht teurer reinstellen darfst! 
Nur, dass du dich eben nicht über 900-1000€ Angebote wundern solltest. Reinstellen kannst du es natürlich erstmal für 1500-1600€. Nicht jeder kennt die Ausverkaufspreise bzw. informiert sich entsprechend. Wer dann soviel bezahlt ist selber Schuld. Der UVP lag ja immerhin auch mal bei über 2000€. Über den Tisch ziehen fängt daher eher so bei 1800€ an würde ich sagen 
(oder wie mein Beispiel, ein 3 Jahre altes Reign für 1850€ reinzustellen... Neupreis damals 2300€, aber hey, versuchen kann man es ja  )


----------



## Exteci (28. August 2017)

Hiho,
ich bin am überlegen mit ein 2017er Trance zu kaufen. Ich selbst bin 170 groß und habe eine SL von 75 cm. In dem Fall würde ich wahrscheinlich zu einem S Rahmen greifen. Was meint Ihr?

Eine weitere Frage hätte ich noch. Lohnt sich das 1.5 LTD gegenüber dem 2er LTD? Die Frage bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf die unterschiedliche Performance der FOX Rhythm (im 2er verbaut) und der FOX Performance (im 1.5er).
Bei den restlichen Teilen bin ich mir im klaren. Aber so eine Gabel ist nun mal mit das Herzstück eines Bikes.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastclimber (28. August 2017)

Hmmm ich bin 182 cm groß und habe ein L. Bei 170 wirst du vermutlich zwischen M und L liegen. Würde ich lieber mal ausprobieren.


----------



## xlacherx (28. August 2017)

es gibts auf der Giant Homepage auch eine Tabelle, wo aufgeführt ist, welche Rahmengröße optimal ist


----------



## __Lori__ (28. August 2017)

Ich würde *fastclimber *zustimmen und auch den Hinweis von *xlacherx *empfehlen ... und meinen Senf dazugeben 
Seit ein paar Monaten fahr' ich ein Trance 2 LTD 2017. Größe L bei 182 Größe, 81-82 Schrittlänge: passt.
Mit Vario-Sattel ganz ausgefahren, bei ansonsten fast gestreckten Beinen auf dem Pedal, komm ich mit den Schuhspitzen gerade so auf den Boden, muss man halt bissl absenken wenn man entspannt stehenbleiben will. Größe M  wäre es wahrscheinlich nichts für mich, denn das Trance liegt tief, hatte schon (harmlose) Pedalaufsetzer, muss mich da wohl beim Treten in Kurven und schrägen Passagen mit Wurzeln ein bisschen umgewöhnen.
Eine kleinere Rahmengröße, weil wendiger (?) und stylischer (wg. kurzem Steuerrohr und daher verschweißten Ober- und Unterrohren, s. zweites Bild) bringt auch nichts, wenn man die Sattelstütze weit herausgezogen klemmen muss und nur liegend an den Lenker kommt.
Größe L (und XL?):										 Größe M und S?:


 


 * In deinem Fall wäre S wahrscheinlich zu klein.

* Das 1.5er gibt's jetzt schon oder bald zum Preis vom 2er also nicht lang überlegen, da das 2er neben den günstigeren Federelementen auch ein paar kleine Schönheitsfehler hat: Bremsscheiben, Vorbau, Lenkerbreite, Reifen (?) , siehe andere Beiträge hier.

Warum ich dann das 2 habe? Brauchte im Frühjahr dringend Ersatz , hatte ein Preislimit  und 400 € Differenz zum 1.5 waren mir damals zuviel .


----------



## korben (28. August 2017)

Hi Exciti,
ich habe ein Trance 2014 in M , bei 172 cm und 82 cm SL.
Denke, M passt dir auch, aber probieren geht bekanntlich über studieren.
Greetz, Korben


----------



## xlacherx (28. August 2017)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Ich würde *fastclimber *zustimmen und auch den Hinweis von *xlacherx *empfehlen ... und meinen Senf dazugeben
> Seit ein paar Monaten fahr' ich ein Trance 2 LTD 2017. Größe L bei 182 Größe, 81-82 Schrittlänge: passt.
> Mit Vario-Sattel ganz ausgefahren, bei ansonsten fast gestreckten Beinen auf dem Pedal, komm ich mit den Schuhspitzen gerade so auf den Boden, muss man halt bissl absenken wenn man entspannt stehenbleiben will. Größe M  wäre es wahrscheinlich nichts für mich, denn das Trance liegt tief, hatte schon (harmlose) Pedalaufsetzer, muss mich da wohl beim Treten in Kurven und schrägen Passagen mit Wurzeln ein bisschen umgewöhnen.
> Eine kleinere Rahmengröße, weil wendiger (?) und stylischer (wg. kurzem Steuerrohr und daher verschweißten Ober- und Unterrohren, s. zweites Bild) bringt auch nichts, wenn man die Sattelstütze weit herausgezogen klemmen muss und nur liegend an den Lenker kommt.
> ...



Wieviel Sag fährst du? Wenn dein Dämpfer zu weich ist, ist das Trettlager natürlich auch zu tief. 
Und zu deinem "Problemchen" mit dem auf den Boden kommen ;-) Dein Sattel soll so hoch sein, dass du ordentlich tretten kannst ;-) Du sollst damit ja auch fahren und nicht stehen ;-)


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (28. August 2017)

Bin mit 182  beim Trance 2 Ltd 2017 auch bei L. Wunderbar .  Bei dir glaube ich auch,  dass M die richtige Wahl ist 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exteci (29. August 2017)

Danke für die vielen Antworten! 
Wie der Zufall wollte hab ich heute jmd getroffen der ein 2016er Trance in M fährt... Das fand ich schon ziemlich Kompakt. Das 17er ist ja etwas Größer aber der eine cm mehr Reach usw sollte da nicht viel ändern.
Aber es kommt noch besser. Am Wochenende sind anscheinend Giant Test Days in Schöneck. Da werde ich mich die 90 Minuten mal auf den Weg machen und testen... aber nicht das ich dann doch mit nem Glory Advanced 1 heim komme


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (29. August 2017)

Was will man mit einem Glory wenn man ursprünglich n Trance im Auge hatte [emoji6]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Exteci (29. August 2017)

Da hast du auch wieder recht. Fährt sich in so einem Park mit dem Trance sowieso besser hoch. 
Ich werde dann mal berichten.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. August 2017)

S fährt meine Freundin mit knapp 1,60m. Also bei 1,70m M, auch wenn das neue bissl länger is. 
Der Vorbau ist wrsl eh wieder zu lang, da nen kürzeren und alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Lori__ (29. August 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wieviel Sag fährst du? Wenn dein Dämpfer zu weich ist, ist das Trettlager natürlich auch zu tief.


Hab Sag anfangs nicht nachgemessen, nur Augenmass, und nicht berücksichtigt, dass noch Schuhe, Helm, Rucksack mit Trinkblase usw. dazukommen (Kampfgewicht knapp unter 100 kg). Hab den Druck im Dämpfer von 14 auf 14,5 und jetzt 15 bar erhöht, Sag ist jetzt so 20-25%, muss vorher 30-35% oder mehr gewesen sein, war aber vom angenehm weich .


xlacherx schrieb:


> Und zu deinem "Problemchen" mit dem auf den Boden kommen ;-) Dein Sattel soll so hoch sein, dass du ordentlich tretten kannst ;-) Du sollst damit ja auch fahren und nicht stehen ;-)


Genau: Das "Problemchen" ist die "Lösung": so soll es sein ....


----------



## __Lori__ (29. August 2017)

@ JohSch:
die Gabel hat jetzt auch mehr Druck


----------



## piro92 (29. August 2017)

Hi,

ich glaube meine Frage wurde hier schon ein paar Mal besprochen, ich frage aber trotzdem nochmal.

Ich will mein 2016er Bike von 2x11 XT M8000 (11-40T) auf 1x11 umrüsten.

Kann ich lediglich ein neues einfach Kettenblatt hier SLX!!! nachrüsten???
Der Lochkreis ist ja der gleiche. 

Hat das schon jemand mal gemacht???

Kann ich ohne weiteres auch eine 11-46T Kassette nachrüsten, oder ist da was im Weg?


Danke euch...


----------



## mango3 (29. August 2017)

Hi,
hat schon mal jemand von euch die Umlenkrollen auseinandergenommen?
Ich habe das Problem, dass die Kette meist in der Mitte zwischen den zwei Rollen entlangläuft. Dort macht sie nicht nur Geräusche, sondern reibt auch. Das kostet kraft und stört in meiner innigen Beziehung zu meinem Fahrrad.
Die Konstruktion besteht bei mir aus 2 dünnen und einer dicken Unterlegscheibe, zwei Röllchen mit eingepressten Kugellagern





(die meiner Ansicht nach nicht symmetrisch sind)




und natürlich der "Achsschraube" mitsamt dem Gehäuse.




Ich montiere es so, dass die dicke Unterlegscheibe auf Rahmenseite und jeweils eine dünne an die anderen zwei Zwischenpositionen kommt (Reihenfolge wie auf dem Bild).
Die Röllchen packe ich immer mit der schmaleren und steileren Seite nach innen.

Wie montiert ihr das?

Läuft die Kette bei euch größtenteils auf den Röllchen?

Ich habe auch schon versucht die Aufhängung durch Unterlegscheiben etwas weiter auszustellen...


----------



## walfersama (30. August 2017)

piro92 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich glaube meine Frage wurde hier schon ein paar Mal besprochen, ich frage aber trotzdem nochmal.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, dass das tatsächlich funktionieren sollte. Ich hab nämlich ähnliches im Kopf. Google mal den Umbau von M8000 von 2x auf 1x. Ich meine wo gelesen zu haben, dass man hier nur eben das vordere Kettenblatt ändern braucht. Die Jungs auf der Seite sind von 11-42 auf 11-46 und meinten, dass sie an der Schaltung nix ändern mussten, außer die Schraube, die das Schaltwerk etwas vom Ritzelpaket entfernt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. August 2017)

Obacht, der piro92 is ein besonderer Spezialist:



marx. schrieb:


> Zu faul? Ach was. Der gute @piro92  ist sogar sehr fleißig, deswegen hat er diese durchaus angebrachte und allgemein interessante Frage gleich in 6 verschiedenen Threads gestellt. So ein Fuchs dieser Kerl...


----------



## Navras (30. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Das war nicht so gemeint, dass du es nicht teurer reinstellen darfst!
> Nur, dass du dich eben nicht über 900-1000€ Angebote wundern solltest. Reinstellen kannst du es natürlich erstmal für 1500-1600€. Nicht jeder kennt die Ausverkaufspreise bzw. informiert sich entsprechend. Wer dann soviel bezahlt ist selber Schuld. Der UVP lag ja immerhin auch mal bei über 2000€. Über den Tisch ziehen fängt daher eher so bei 1800€ an würde ich sagen
> (oder wie mein Beispiel, ein 3 Jahre altes Reign für 1850€ reinzustellen... Neupreis damals 2300€, aber hey, versuchen kann man es ja  )



Nene, hab ich auch nicht so aufgenommen. Das "SORRY" war eher darauf bezogen, dass ich vergessen habe das oben gleich mit in meinem ersten Post rein zu schreiben 

Allerdings bin ich momentan ein bisschen zwiegespalten, ob ich das Trance behalten soll oder mir ein neues Rädchen anschaffe...


----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich momentan ein bisschen zwiegespalten, ob ich das Trance behalten soll oder mir ein neues Rädchen anschaffe...



Was genau am Trance gefällt dir denn nicht (mehr)? Der Rahmen ist eigentlich ne super Basis für fast alles vom 12kg Tourenbike bis zum 15kg Mini-Enduro


----------



## Navras (30. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Was genau am Trance gefällt dir denn nicht (mehr)? Der Rahmen ist eigentlich ne super Basis für fast alles vom 12kg Tourenbike bis zum 15kg Mini-Enduro



Da das Trance, welches ich aktuell fahre, mein erstes Fully ist (fahre erst seit letztem Jahr Mai Fahrrad, angefangen mit einem 29" Cube Aim SL Hardtail aus dem hiesigen Bikestore für ein paar Euronen), war das für mich natürlich riesig und für den Preis bei Rabe ein Topangebot. Dann beschäftigt man sich ja immer mehr mit dem Thema, sieht andere Leute mit ihren Bikes und stöbert auch in dem ein oder anderen Forum herum. 

Den Rahmen finde ich auch sehr gut. Ich habe halt bisher immer zwischen Neurad und Trance aufrüsten geschwankt, deswegen auch die Nachfrage hier im Forum, was ein realistischer Preis für das gebrauchte Trance wäre. Im wesentlichen sind es drei Sachen, über die ich mir momentan an meinem Trance Gedanken mache: Laufräder, Federgabel und die vielen vielen Spacer unterm Vorbau. 

Bei den Laufrädern hatte ich mich schon umgeschaut und bin in Richtung DT Swiss E1900 Spline hängen geblieben, habe diese aber noch nicht bestellt, da ich wie schon angesprochen zwischen Neukauf und Aufrüsten keine Entscheidung finden kann... Federgabel ist vielleicht erstmal zweitrangig, aber ne Fox 34 oder ne Pike könnten es schon sein 

Die Spacer-Thematik werde ich am Wochenende angehen. Ich werd einfach eine kleine Tour fahren und die Spacer über dem Vorbau verbauen um zu sehen, ob der Lenker dann irgendwann zu tief wird und ich zu gebeugt auf dem Rad sitze. Hab mich auch schon zum Stichwort "Sattelüberhöhung" totgegoogelt, finde aber irgendwie keine pauschale Antwort wie "n cm sollten es in etwa sein".

Die Änderungen die ich bisher am Rad vorgenommen hab, haben sich definitiv gelohnt (Reifen, Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe). Wobei der Vorbau (Race Face Aeffect 35, 50mm) ein bisschen klobig aussieht (siehe angehängtes Bild, wobei dort noch die alten Griffe verbaut sind)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> Dann beschäftigt man sich ja immer mehr mit dem Thema, sieht andere Leute mit ihren Bikes und stöbert auch in dem ein oder anderen Forum herum.



Das ist eigentlich das einzige Problem, das ich hier soweit erkennen kann 

Sattelüberhöhung ist Geschmackssache und kommt auch auf die eigene Statur (zB Armlänge) an. Was stört dich an den Spacern? Nur die Optik?

Ansonsten hilft definitiv: mehr fahren und weniger hier lesen. Mit der Zeit wirst du dann eh erkennen, dass hier im Forum grundsätzlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird. Aber das ist in jedem Forum so, egal ob Sport, Foto, etc...


----------



## Navras (30. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich das einzige Problem, das ich hier soweit erkennen kann
> 
> Sattelüberhöhung ist Geschmackssache und kommt auch auf die eigene Statur (zB Armlänge) an. Was stört dich an den Spacern? Nur die Optik?
> 
> Ansonsten hilft definitiv: mehr fahren und weniger hier lesen. Mit der Zeit wirst du dann eh erkennen, dass hier im Forum grundsätzlich mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen wird. Aber das ist in jedem Forum so, egal ob Sport, Foto, etc...



Der Punkt geht an dich  Ich glaube wirklich, dass du da Recht hast. Ich sollte öfters auf dem Bike sitzen, anstatt mir die ganzen tollen Dinge auf Internetseiten oder in Foren anzusehen. Du hast mich jetzt jedenfalls ermutigt, das Trance erst einmal zu behalten und vielleicht hier und da noch etwas daran zu ändern. 

An den Spacern stört mich tatsächlich die Optik. Vielleicht stört sie aber auch nur wegen dem klobigen Vorbau/Lenker


----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2017)

Denke so geht es vielen, gerade am Anfang ist diese Strudel hier ja auch viel zu stark und verlockend  

Also ich denke das Trance behalten ist gut. Auf die Problematik mit den Spacern weiß ich leider keine Lösung, aber alles andere kann ich soweit mal ganz gut "lösen":

Laufräder:
Sind mit 19mm Maulweite natürlich nicht (mehr) ganz das, was heute angesagt ist. Kannst du aber recht easy upgraden. Statt einem neuen E1900 würde ich zB im Bikemarkt die Augen offen halten, nach einem VORDERRAD. Da gibts jetzt durch Boost bestimmt das ein oder andere Angebot.
Warum nur vorne? Bei einem Fully hat man dort meiner Meinung nach den größeren Effekt. Wenns vorne rutscht, liegt man auf der Nase, also nimmt man die Möglichkeit für weniger Druck bei gleicher Stabilität gerne mit. Hinten muss man eh mehr Druck fahren, da darf es also auch schmäler sein. Mavic hatte bei ihren Enduro System laufradsätzen zB vorne 21mm Maulweite und hinten 19mm
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/mavic-crossmax-enduro-650b-wts-88453
Auch ist heute nicht alles unter 25mm auf einen Schlag unfahrbar geworden. Also ruhig erstmal fahren und wenn ein Schnäppchen kommt zugreifen.
Es sei auch auf diesen Thread im Link und besonders auf den Post verwiesen  
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hop...der-klassiker-2-0.845782/page-3#post-14551735

Gabel:
wenn du nicht grad 100kg wiegst, ist so eine 32mm Gabel jetzt auch nicht komplett daneben. Klar, eine 34 oder Pike ist steifer (und bieter mehr Federweg) aber auch das ist, besonders gebraucht und wegen Boost, mittelfristig günstig upgradebar. Der Rahmen verträgt 160mm ohne Probleme (schau mal nach Trance SX). Laut mehreren Threads hat auch der Hinterbau genug Spielraum, um ihn mit einem 200x57 (statt 51) Dämpfer auf 160mm zu bekommen, ohne dass irgendwas kollidiert. 200x57er Dämpfer werden unter anderem im Reign, Canyon Strive oer auch Propain Tyee verbaut und sind ebenfalls oft günstig im Bikemarkt zu bekommen, sollte dir später mal danach sein.

Und wenn du richtig wild werden möchtest, schaust du dir mal das Trance von @Tyrolens an. Glaub der hat sogar noch einen Winkelsteuersatz drin 

Die Basis ist also top und bietet langfristig viel Möglichkeiten. Aber auch mit der Ausstattung so wie es jetzt da steht, geht schon einiges.


----------



## xlacherx (30. August 2017)

dem Spacerturm kannst du mit nem anderen Lenker entgegen wirken. Verbau einen mit mehr Rise, und du kannst Spacer raus nehmen. 
Von meinem Trance ist effektiv nur noch der Rahmen da. Der rest ist alles getauscht worden. Trotzdem wird es in Winter / Frühjahr im Bikemarkt stehn, da ich n "dickes" Enduro möchte, welches Downhillter und Trance ersetzt. 
Aber wie bereits gesagt wurde, hat das Trance gut Potenzial. Ne 160mm Pike ist definiv kein Problem. Wobei ich aber bei der SA eher auf die 150mm Version gehn würde.


----------



## aibeekey (30. August 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> dem Spacerturm kannst du mit nem anderen Lenker entgegen wirken. Verbau einen mit mehr Rise, und du kannst Spacer raus nehmen.



Dann kommt wieder jemand anderes und schimpft über das Geweih von Lenker


----------



## xlacherx (30. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Dann kommt wieder jemand anderes und schimpft über das Geweih von Lenker


Dann nimm einen mit 35mm Klemmung, dann fallen die 35mm Rise nicht auf  Abgsehn davon ist Rise schicker als so n 10cm Spacerturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (30. August 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> Den Rahmen finde ich auch sehr gut. Ich habe halt bisher immer zwischen Neurad und Trance aufrüsten geschwankt,
> 
> Im wesentlichen sind es drei Sachen, über die ich mir momentan an meinem Trance Gedanken mache: Laufräder, Federgabel und die vielen vielen Spacer unterm Vorbau.



Ich habe bei meinen bisherigen Rädern die Erfahrung gemacht dass sich Aufrüsten in den wenigsten Fällen lohnt und eher den Effekt hat dass es die unausweichliche Neuanschaffung nur ein paar Monate weiter hinauszögert. Mit dem Geld welches du in die Aufrüstung steckst + Verkaufspreis des Rades bekommst du meist ein technisch besseres Neurad (vom Versender)

Man sollte dabei auch bedenken dass bei den meisten Fullies nach spätestens 2-3 Jahren die Hinterbaulager hinüber sind und getauscht werden müssen, das Tretlager fängt zu knacken an, Gabel und Dämpfer brauchen ein Service, Kassette und Kettenblatt müssen ersetzt werden. Wer bei einem Neurad alle Lager zerlegt und mit Fett füllt kann den Lagertod etwas hinauszögern aber irgendwann erreicht man einen Moment "wo immer irgendwas" kaputt ist.

Trotz allem habe ich mein 2015er Trance SX mit breiteren Laufrädern ausgestattet, eine 175mm Stütze und 12fach Schaltung verbaut (nachdem der 11fach Antrieb verschlissen war) wohlwissend dass ich diese Investitionen im Falle eines Verkaufs nie wieder zurück bekomme. Das Rad fährt sich einfach super und die Lager sind bis heute heil geblieben!


----------



## mango3 (30. August 2017)

Keiner Erfahrungen mit der Kettenführung gemacht?
Im Netz gibt es natürlich ein manual: https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...7a2a98cdb30/1394673082900/2x_INSTRUCTIONS.pdf aber das hat mich noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt

Vielleicht liegt das Problem aber auch darin begründet, dass ich 2x11 fahre und das System für 2x10 ausgelegt ist? Diesen Umbau hatte ich schon komplett vergessen.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. August 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Keiner Erfahrungen mit der Kettenführung gemacht?
> Im Netz gibt es natürlich ein manual: https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...7a2a98cdb30/1394673082900/2x_INSTRUCTIONS.pdf aber das hat mich noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt
> 
> Vielleicht liegt das Problem aber auch darin begründet, dass ich 2x11 fahre und das System für 2x10 ausgelegt ist? Diesen Umbau hatte ich schon komplett vergessen.


Wenn du auf 2 mal 11 umgebaut hast, warum läst du die führung nicht unten ? 

Lg


----------



## xlacherx (30. August 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Keiner Erfahrungen mit der Kettenführung gemacht?
> Im Netz gibt es natürlich ein manual: https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...7a2a98cdb30/1394673082900/2x_INSTRUCTIONS.pdf aber das hat mich noch nicht zum Erfolg geführt
> 
> Vielleicht liegt das Problem aber auch darin begründet, dass ich 2x11 fahre und das System für 2x10 ausgelegt ist? Diesen Umbau hatte ich schon komplett vergessen.


Meiner Erfahrung damit: Wegbauen und fertig  Ich bin selbst bei 2x10 ohne gehfahren, damit das Teil auf n Piss ging... 
Seid 1x11 fahr ich komplett ohne. Aktuell hab ich ein Garbaruk Blatt verbaut. Da ist selbst in Fiss im Park die Kette da geblieben wo sie soll... 
Die Shimano Schaltwerke haben doch eh das Shadow Plus. Dudurch hält die Kette eh schon deutlich besser


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. August 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Und wenn du richtig wild werden möchtest, schaust du dir mal das Trance von @Tyrolens an. Glaub der hat sogar noch einen Winkelsteuersatz drin



Yep. Mit Lenkwinkel = 64°.


----------



## Gloryzero (31. August 2017)

Was ist das denn genau für ein Steuersatz?

Workscomponents, Superstarcomponents?

Zufrieden mit der Haltbarkeit? Hatte beim CaneCreek Angleset regelmäßiges knarzen.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (31. August 2017)

Der von Works Components. Arbeitet unauffällig. Wenn bei mir etwas knarzt, dann die Gabel. Oder die Sattelstütze.


----------



## Navras (1. September 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Es sei auch auf diesen Thread im Link und besonders auf den Post verwiesen
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hop...der-klassiker-2-0.845782/page-3#post-14551735



Wie gesagt, ich werde das Trance nun erstmal behalten und auch nächste Saison weiterfahren. Dann kann ich mir ja nächstes Jahr nochmals Gedanken machen, ob es ein neues Rad werden soll oder nicht. Generell muss es ja auch nicht immer das allerneuste Bike sein. Im Wintersale kann man ja wirklich manchmal echte Schnäppchen machen, wie in meinem Fall mit dem Trance 

Und generell geb ich dir natürlich mit all deinen aufgeführten Punkten recht. Das Stöbern im Internet und in Foren erzeugt halt irgendwann dieses "brauche ich auch" und "auch haben will" Gefühl. Da bin ich glaube ich recht anfällig dafür 

Ich hatte mich anfangs z.B. nicht getraut 2,35er Reifen auf meine 19mm Felgen zu ziehen, weil man im Internet überall liest, dass das "nicht gut" ist und man breitere Felgen benötigt. Schlussendlich hatte ich mich dann vor einem Monat doch gewagt vorne eine Mary in 2,35er Breite draufzupacken und hab's bisher nicht bereut. Mit diesem Setup war ich letztes Wochenende auch das allererste Mal in einem Bikepark (Bikewelt Schöneck). Konnte nichts negatives feststellen in Kombination mit der 19mm Maulweite. Auch die Gabel und der Dämpfer haben ihren Dienst mehr als getan. Und - auch auf die Gefahr hin das mich hier jemand für bescheuert erklärt - ich muss sagen, dass das Trance Schöneck echt gut gemeistert hat, selbst die Downhill-Strecke. Klar brettere ich die Strecke nicht so schnell runter wie mein Kollege mit seiner Downhill-Couch, aber ich musste mit meinem Trance jetzt auch nicht mit 5 km/h die Strecke runterschleichen. Auch die Sprünge, die ich natürlich immer ins Flat auf den Tables gesetzt hab, hat es gut weggesteckt 

Habt vielen Dank für eure hilfreichen Kommentare und Antworten auf meinen Ursprungspost - hat mir sehr weitergeholfen!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. September 2017)

Natürlich geht das, bevor das neue Reign 2015 rauskam, sind se mit dem Trance die EWS gefahren. 

Vorbau, Lenker nach Gusto und unbedingt Reifen mit stabilerer Seitenwand/Karkasse - und dann is das v.a. ab der 2LTD Edition ein super Gerät, oft schöner zu fahren als das schwerere und längere Reign.

Würd ich behalten, leichtere Laufräder mal wenns iwo ein Schnäppchen gibt oder was  von Actionsports und Konsorten, aber bis aufs Gewicht fehlt den SXC-2 eig. auch nix, sogar tubeless geht. Alles andere erst wenns verschlissen ist ersetzen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. September 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt das Problem aber auch darin begründet, dass ich 2x11 fahre und das System für 2x10 ausgelegt ist? Diesen Umbau hatte ich schon komplett vergessen.



Nein, das ist sicher nicht das Problem. Die Kette is da 0,xx schmaler, das wars.

Wie die Beilagscheiben angeordnet sind weiß ich nicht mehr, aber normal is schon so, dass die Kette auf je einem der zwei Rädchen läuft und sich die Rädchen auch drehen können, ich glaube dass hatte die Anordnung der Beilagscheiben doch schon ein Stück bestimmt.

Ansonsten versteh ich dein Problem nicht ganz - Foto(s)?

Ohne KeFü würd ich 2x (und auch 1x NW) nicht fahren, da geht auf ner gscheiten Strecke bei mir keine Abfahrt ohne Abwurf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Lori__ (1. September 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Keiner Erfahrungen mit der Kettenführung gemacht?


Seit wann ist das so, dass die Kette nicht mehr sauber wechselt? Das war ja sicher nicht von Anfang an.
Wenn sich geometrisch Nichts geändert hat (Abstand/Größe Kettenblätter, Kettenbreite zu schmal, Kettengliedlänge etc., ggf. leichte Verbiegung der Halterung) außer Verschleiß nur noch ein, dass die Einstellung der Schaltwerksdämpfung (Shadow Plus, oder?) das Ganze negativ beeinflusst.


----------



## aibeekey (1. September 2017)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ansonsten versteh ich dein Problem nicht ganz - Foto(s)?



Meine Vermutung ins blaue:

- Kette zu kurz -> Spannung zu hoch -> Kette wird bei mittleren Ritzeln zwischen die Rollen gezwungen

Ob die falsche Reihenfolge das bewirken kann, bezweifle ich. Aber die korrekte Montage lautet von außen nach innen

kleiner Spacer
Rolle mit breiter Kante nach außen/Pedalseitig
kleiner Spacer
Rolle mit breiter Kante nach außen/Pedalseitig
großer Spacer


----------



## __Lori__ (1. September 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> und die vielen vielen Spacer unterm Vorbau.


Hat mir auch nicht gefallen, daher hab ich die meisten nach oben gesetzt, das sieht "technischer" aus . Und 2 cm merkst du wahrscheinlich kaum. Ein 40mm Vorbau wie Hussefelt oder Holzfeller täte ihm auch gut, wenn du "absenkst".


----------



## aibeekey (1. September 2017)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Hat mir auch nicht gefallen, daher hab ich die meisten nach oben gesetzt, das sieht "technischer" aus . Und 2 cm merkst du wahrscheinlich kaum.



Also da muss ich dazwischen grätschen 

Zum einen merkt man 2cm Unterschied bei einem ansonsten gleichen Rad ENORM und zum anderen sollte man das nicht nach Optik einstellen, sondern wie es sich am besten fährt.

Das ist aber schwer Abhängig von Körperbau und Gelände. Aber jeder Mensch hat da einen Sweetspot. Stellt es euch analog zu Liegestützen vor, den Vergleich hab ich mal gelesen und fand ihn sehr anschaulich. Den Stack solltet ihr so einstellen, dass der Wikel zwischen Oberkörper und Armen so resultiert, dass ihr Schläge möglichst gut und effizient abfangen könnt. Ist der Stack zu niedrig, wäre es, als würdet ihr die Liegestütz mit Händen beim Bauchnabel machen. Ist er zu hoch, wären eure Hände in Höhe der Schultern. Beides funktioniert schlechter, als wenn man die Stütz auf höhe der Nippel macht


----------



## Navras (1. September 2017)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Hat mir auch nicht gefallen, daher hab ich die meisten nach oben gesetzt, das sieht "technischer" aus . Und 2 cm merkst du wahrscheinlich kaum. Ein 40mm Vorbau wie Hussefelt oder Holzfeller täte ihm auch gut, wenn du "absenkst".





JohSch schrieb:


> Natürlich geht das, bevor das neue Reign 2015 rauskam, sind se mit dem Trance die EWS gefahren.
> 
> Vorbau, Lenker nach Gusto und unbedingt Reifen mit stabilerer Seitenwand/Karkasse - und dann is das v.a. ab der 2LTD Edition ein super Gerät, oft schöner zu fahren als das schwerere und längere Reign.
> 
> Würd ich behalten, leichtere Laufräder mal wenns iwo ein Schnäppchen gibt oder was  von Actionsports und Konsorten, aber bis aufs Gewicht fehlt den SXC-2 eig. auch nix, sogar tubeless geht. Alles andere erst wenns verschlissen ist ersetzen.



Vorbau und Lenker habe ich ja schon getauscht. Als Vorbau den Race Face Aeffect 35 mit 50mm und als Lenker den Race Face Aeffect 35 mit 760mm. Reifen habe ich gleich zu Anfang getauscht. Als aktuelle Kombination fahre ich die Magic Mary Evo TrailStar SnakeSkin am VR und den Nobby Nic Evo PaceStar SnakeSkin am HR (aktuell allerdings noch in 2,25). Wenn der Nobby mal runter ist, rüste ich hier auch einen mit 2,35 Breite nach. Wie gesagt, das Bike macht sich bisher hervorragend, egal ob auf Touren, auf den Hometrails hier in Oberfranken oder sogar im Bikepark


----------



## __Lori__ (1. September 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Also da muss ich dazwischen grätschen





__Lori__ schrieb:


> Und 2 cm merkst du wahrscheinlich kaum.


*marx *hat schon Recht, das war ein bisschen unreflektiert dahingesagt , war zu sehr ich-bezogen .
Bitte um Nachsicht.
Mein Trance hat Größe L und damit das lange Steuerrohr, daher liegt das obere Steuersatzlager insgesamt schon hoch, drum konnte ich auch guten Gewissens "absenken".


----------



## aibeekey (1. September 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> Bei den Laufrädern hatte ich mich schon umgeschaut und bin in Richtung DT Swiss E1900 Spline hängen geblieben, habe diese aber noch nicht bestellt, da ich wie schon angesprochen zwischen Neukauf und Aufrüsten keine Entscheidung finden kann...



schau mal hier. Du brauchst dann noch neue Ausfallenden aber die sollten bei dem Preis drin sein 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/schnaeppchenjaegerthread-neu.617540/page-6#post-14758058

Laut mehrere Posts im Forum sind das tatsächlich Naben mit Zahnscheiben und Felgen mit 30mm Innenweite. Also quasi eine breitere Version der E1700. Für 170€ geschenkt...


----------



## mango3 (1. September 2017)

marx. schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ins blaue:
> 
> - Kette zu kurz -> Spannung zu hoch -> Kette wird bei mittleren Ritzeln zwischen die Rollen gezwungen
> 
> ...



Ich denke das liegt daran, dass ich beim ersten Ausbau mir die Reihenfolge nicht sauber gemerkt habe und es dann falsch wieder rekonstruiert habe. Ich werde es mal probieren und dabei die "Neuausrichtung" der Basisplatte entfernen und dann mal schauen.

Nix geht über probieren, vor allem, wenn es - wie in diesem Fall - so viel Spaß macht.


----------



## ostomek (2. September 2017)

Habe mir ein Trance 2 in L geholt, leider ist die 150er Vario Sattelstütze zu hoch würde gerne mit jemandem gegen 125 mm. Tauschen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostomek (3. September 2017)

Habe noch eine Frage an alle die ein Trance 2 aus 2016 fahren. Wenn ich die Kurbel gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehe hört sich das an wie ein "altes Oma" Fahrrad "knattern". Wenn ich die Kurbel im Uhrzeigersinn drehe habe ich auch ein knattern während der Fahrt, egal welcher Gang, nur beim treten, kann das die Kettenführung sein oder ist das "normal".


----------



## __Lori__ (4. September 2017)

ostomek schrieb:


> leider ist die 150er Vario Sattelstütze zu hoch


Wäre dann nicht Größe M besser?


ostomek schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kurbel gegen den Uhrzeigersinn drehe


Welche Kurbel? Linke oder rechte (in Fahrtrichtung)? UZS ist bei der linken Kurbel Freilauf-, bei der rechten Antriebsrichtung.
Falls Freilaufrichtung gemeint ist: den hört man an der hinteren Nabe schon deutlich, wenn's keine weiteren Nebengeräusche gibt.
Das klingt schon ähnlich wie der Freilauf einer alten Sachs ...-Gang Nabenschaltung, falls du das mit altes Oma Fahrrad meinst.


----------



## rmaurer (4. September 2017)

ostomek schrieb:


> Habe mir ein Trance 2 in L geholt, leider ist die 150er Vario Sattelstütze zu hoch würde gerne mit jemandem gegen 125 mm. Tauschen ....



sofern du nicht absurd kurze Beine hast ist der Rahmen zu groß (hoch)

Ich fahre den L Rahmen mit einer 175mm Stütze und mir wäre an manchen Stellen ein kürzeres Sitzrohr lieber


----------



## ostomek (4. September 2017)

Also bin 180 mit 85 SL , also genau zwischen M sind L . Das M kam mir zu eingeengt vor . Denke das L past. Ein 47er Sattelrohr wie bei Trek Hardtail wäre mir auch lieber....
Das Knattern ist auch wenn ich die Rechte Kurbel in Antriebsrichtung drehe und es kommt von vorne .... habe ein Video aber keine Ahnung wie ich es hier hochladen kann da zu groß....


----------



## ostomek (4. September 2017)

Laut Giant Tabelle liege ich bei L mit 180. Der Reach ist beim 2016 auch kürzer als beim 2017 deswegen war M ok - aber echt kompakt / beengt . War auch ne schwere Entscheidung , hoffe nicht die falsche ....hatte das Gefühl beim L besser zentral im Bike zu stehen


----------



## xlacherx (4. September 2017)

Was ist jetzt daran schlecht, wenn er "nur" eine Stütze mit 125mm Hub fahren kann??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navras (4. September 2017)

Ich fahre bei einer Größe von 177cm ein 2016er Trance in L. M empfand ich damals als zu klein - durfte beide Größen vor dem Kauf vorm Laden einmal testen/fahren.

Im übrigen hatte ich das Glück, dass bei meinem ersten Mal in einem Bike Park eine Fotografin da war, die mich sogar abgelichtet hat. Sieht nicht sehr spektakulär aus, aber vorenthalten will ich's auch nicht  Vielen Dank an Mandy Haupt für's Foto.


----------



## ostomek (4. September 2017)

Super Schnappschuss - meins si hat gleich aus ;-)


----------



## ostomek (4. September 2017)

Kann man eigentlich die weissen Aufkleber abmachen ? Oder sind die so fest, dass der Lack leidet ?


----------



## bmqh (4. September 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt daran schlecht, wenn er "nur" eine Stütze mit 125mm Hub fahren kann??



Ich fahre auch 125 mm und finde das durchaus okay. Auch wenn ich _lieber_ 150 mm Verstellbereich hätte. Das Bessere ist halt der Feind des Guten.
ABER: Ich habe 87,5 cm SL und bei mir schaut die Stütze 8 cm aus dem Rahmen heraus bis zum Beginn des Teleskopbereichs (auch Giant, neue Version).
Verstehe daher nicht warum es bei dir nicht passt da der Unterschied (SL 2,5 cm + Verstellbereich 2,5 cm) nur 5 cm sind...


----------



## bmqh (4. September 2017)

ostomek schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die weissen Aufkleber abmachen ? Oder sind die so fest, dass der Lack leidet ?



Die sind unter Klarlack, die gehen leider nicht ab.


----------



## rmaurer (4. September 2017)

ostomek schrieb:


> Also bin 180 mit 85 SL , also genau zwischen M sind L . Das M kam mir zu eingeengt vor . Denke das L past. Ein 47er Sattelrohr wie bei Trek Hardtail wäre mir auch lieber....
> Das Knattern ist auch wenn ich die Rechte Kurbel in Antriebsrichtung drehe und es kommt von vorne .... habe ein Video aber keine Ahnung wie ich es hier hochladen kann da zu groß....


Ich fahre mit 180 / 88cm Schrittlänge ein 2015er Trance Größe L mit einer Kind Shock 175mm Stütze und hätte noch ca. 1cm "Luft" zur Sitzrohrklemme

also du hast entweder deine Schrittlänge falsch gemessen oder sitzt viel zu niedrig oder eine Kombination aus beidem

Ein Rahmen bei dem sich nichtmal mehr eine 150mm Stütze ausgeht wäre mir persönlich viel zu hoch, das Sitzrohr ist beim L Rahmen übrigens 475mm lang


----------



## aibeekey (4. September 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit 180 / 88cm Schrittlänge ein 2015er Trance Größe L mit einer Kind Shock 175mm Stütze und hätte noch ca. 1cm "Luft" zur Sitzrohrklemme
> 
> also du hast entweder deine Schrittlänge falsch gemessen oder sitzt viel zu niedrig oder eine Kombination aus beidem



Meiner Erfahrung nach liegt das an den beknackten "Faustregeln" zur Sattelhöhe.

Ferse auf Pedal und durchgestreckt -> würde bei mir massiv zu niedrigen Sattel ergeben

Schrittlänge * 0,889 -> würde bei mir viel zu hohen Sattel ergeben (wen wunderts, das ist ja auch von RR Fahrern incl. Cleats und Klickpedalen)

Laut Studien ist die korrekte Höhe erreicht, wenn im unteren Totpunkt ein Winkel von 145-155° zwischen Ober- und Unterschenkel ist.
Alle Faustregeln treffen diesen Wert aber nur zu irgendwas um die 60-70%, d.h. 3-4 von 10 Leuten stellen ihren Sattel falsch ein, wenn sie sich daran (und nur an eine Methode) halten


----------



## ostomek (4. September 2017)

Die SL habe ich mit Wasserwage unter der Boxershorts - Boden bis Oberkante Wasserwage gemessen. das passt. Also bei mir steckt die Stütze bis zum Anschlag im Rohr. Wenn der Hub dann komplett ausgefahren ist und ich drauf sitze komme ich mit der Ferse aufs Pedal. Sieht halt etwas merkwürdig aus, das die Stütze komplett drin steckt im Rohr.
Kann man eigentlich den Zug kürzen von der Stütze.


----------



## bmqh (4. September 2017)

Kann man. Musst auf der Lenkerseite den Zug lösen. Dann ein Stück weit in die Hülle rutschen lassen bevor du die Hülle abschneidest. Wichtig: Der Zug muss am Ende einwandfrei zusammenliegen. Wenn die einzelnen Drähte abstehen bekommst du ihn später nicht wieder zurück gedrückt.

Wenn du überlegst auf 125 mm umzurüsten solltest du mit der Aktion aber besser warten, da die 125er Stütze ohnehin 45 mm kürzer ist.


----------



## __Lori__ (4. September 2017)

Hat denn das 2017er so stark unterschiedliche Geometrie zu den vorherigen Jahrgängen?
Hab das 2017er in L bei Körpergröße 182 / Schrittlänge 82, passt einwandfrei. Der starre Bereich der Stütze ist bei mir knapp 5 cm lang, inkl. Staubschutzhülse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostomek (4. September 2017)

Die Geometrien sind anders  etwas anders ... ja vielelicht fahre ich den Sattel einfach zu tief ? Evtl kannst mal ein Bild machen lassen wenn du drauf sitzt von der Seite


----------



## ostomek (6. September 2017)

Wer von euch hat ein Giant Trance 2 vom 2016?
Bei meinem war die Rebound Verstellung fest. Habe diese mit Geduld und etwas Kraftaufwand gängig bekommen . Sie lässt sich drehen aber ist etwas schwergängig . Bei mir gibt es 8 Stufen wo es Klick macht. Wieviel Stufen sollten an der Fox32 FIT4 vorhanden sein ?
Meint ihr mein Rebound ist defekt ? Rad stand 1/2 Jahr fast nur rum.


----------



## xlacherx (6. September 2017)

defekt nicht. eventuell verdreckt.


----------



## ostomek (10. September 2017)

Wieviel Klicks müsste die Fox 32 FIT4 Performance am Rebound machen mit 140mm


----------



## rmaurer (10. September 2017)

ostomek schrieb:


> Wieviel Klicks müsste die Fox 32 FIT4 Performance am Rebound machen mit 140mm


guckst du im Manual nach oder googlest nach Fox 32 Fit4 Rebound

Die Gabel wurde nicht nur in deinem Trance verbaut sondern in tausenden weiteren Rädern


----------



## bastie77 (10. September 2017)

Also ich habe 12 Klicks bei mir gezählt.


----------



## walfersama (11. September 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> guckst du im Manual nach oder googlest nach Fox 32 Fit4 Rebound
> 
> Die Gabel wurde nicht nur in deinem Trance verbaut sondern in tausenden weiteren Rädern



erstens das, und zweiten hängst das ja noch vom Gewicht, Fahrstil, Untergrund etc ab


----------



## fynneinar (11. September 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> erstens das, und zweiten hängst das ja noch vom Gewicht, Fahrstil, Untergrund etc ab


Nein er meinte weil sein Rebound Knopf festgegammelt ist und wollte wissen, ob bei ihm noch alle Stufen funktionieren.


----------



## Navras (11. September 2017)

Mein Rebound-Regler an der genannten Gabel ist auch "fest"; per Hand nicht mehr zu verstellen. Mit ein wenig Gefühl und einer kleinen Zange allerdings noch einstellbar. Bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob ich selbst versuchen soll das Problem zu beheben, oder die Gabel am Ende dieser Saison auszubauen und an Fox zu schicken. Kaufdatum war Dezember 2016, normalerweise müsste ich doch noch Garantie drauf haben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (11. September 2017)

fynneinar schrieb:


> Nein er meinte weil sein Rebound Knopf festgegammelt ist und wollte wissen, ob bei ihm noch alle Stufen funktionieren.



Oi, danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## korben (11. September 2017)

Servus,
habe ein 2014 Trance Adv. mit Shimano Bremsscheiben XT 180/160. Bremsleistung reicht mit eigentlich (75 Kg schwer), will aber noch mal an den Gardasee dieses Jahr, dachte mir, da kann etwas mehr Bremsleistung nicht schaden....
Meine Frage: Kann ich einfach die vordere Bremsscheibe mit dem Postmount nach hinten schrauben,  vorne dann eine neue 200 er Scheibe mit neuem Postmount montieren?
Auf was muss ich achten? 
Greetz, Körben


----------



## xlacherx (11. September 2017)

korben schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe ein 2014 Trance Adv. mit Shimano Bremsscheiben XT 180/160. Bremsleistung reicht mit eigentlich (75 Kg schwer), will aber noch mal an den Gardasee dieses Jahr, dachte mir, da kann etwas mehr Bremsleistung nicht schaden....
> Meine Frage: Kann ich einfach die vordere Bremsscheibe mit dem Postmount nach hinten schrauben,  vorne dann eine neue 200 er Scheibe mit neuem Postmount montieren?
> Auf was muss ich achten?
> Greetz, Körben


Ja kannst du. Aber es wäre mir neu, dass ab Werk hinten einen 160er Scheibe am Trance verbaut wird. 
Auf was du achten musst? Dass du die richtigen Adapter kaufst


----------



## korben (11. September 2017)

Jo, leider war nur eine 160 er ab Werk verbaut......
Klar, der Adapter muss passen, die richtige Scheibe finden ist viel einfacher


----------



## xlacherx (11. September 2017)

korben schrieb:


> Jo, leider war nur eine 160 er ab Werk verbaut......
> Klar, der Adapter muss passen, die richtige Scheibe finden ist viel einfacher


Dann muss das aber der Händler so umgebaut haben... Jedes Trance wurde normal (soweit ich weiß) mit 180/180mm Scheiben ausgeliefert.


----------



## Starter77 (11. September 2017)

Nee das ist original so bei den Carbon Modellen

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-advanced-2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (11. September 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Nee das ist original so bei den Carbon Modellen
> 
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-advanced-2014



Das is ja mal dreist..  da wird das Carbon Modell mit kleineren Scheiben ausgestattet als die Alu-Version  Bestimmt weil der Rahmen 100g leichter ist 

Nimm einfach die Scheibe + Adapter von vorne und schraub es hinten dran. Für Vorne dann ne 203er Scheibe (ich hab eine im  Bikemarkt ;-) ) 
+ Adapter kaufen und dran Schrauben


----------



## Starter77 (12. September 2017)

Dreist - oder sie sind nicht für mehr zugelassen 


Glaube ich aber nicht


----------



## walfersama (12. September 2017)

Versteh die 180er vorne sowieso nicht. YT packt aufs Jeffsy auch eine 203er Scheibe - erstens kostet die nicht viel mehr und zweitens schadets auch nicht. Das Mehrgewicht fällt kaum ins Gewicht und man ist auch für längere Abfahrten bzw schwere Abfahrer gewappnet


----------



## VanIsle (12. September 2017)

Hat schon jemand bei der neuen Trance Generation eine längerhubigen Dämpfer verbaut? Beim alten hat es ja wunderbar geklappt und das Reign ist mir einfach ein zu krasses Schiff.


----------



## korben (12. September 2017)

Danke euch! Hm, vielleicht ein Downgrade der Scheiben wg. Ice-Tech, die kosten ein paar Euro mehr. Was sich Giant dabei gedacht hat, 
ist mit aber wurscht, ich rüste auf...
@Xlarcherx: Neu ist mir da lieber!


----------



## mango3 (12. September 2017)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal das Innenlager ausgetauscht? Das ist ja schon irgendwie ein Verbrauchsmaterial, was irgendwann zu knacken beginnt... ich vermute das meines Geräusche macht xD
Empfehlungen welches gut ist? Und mit welchem Werkzeug habt ihr es ausgetrieben? Es gibt anscheinend nur welche für BB90 und halt das teure Shimano Teil?!?
Welche Dimensionen hat das verbaute BB92? 41x86,5?

Bzw. sind die verwendeten Lager denn überhaupt über die Jahrgänge identisch? Ich hab ein 2015er...


----------



## xlacherx (12. September 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal das Innenlager ausgetauscht? Das ist ja schon irgendwie ein Verbrauchsmaterial, was irgendwann zu knacken beginnt... ich vermute das meines Geräusche macht xD
> Empfehlungen welches gut ist? Und mit welchem Werkzeug habt ihr es ausgetrieben? Es gibt anscheinend nur welche für BB90 und halt das teure Shimano Teil?!?
> Welche Dimensionen hat das verbaute BB92? 41x86,5?
> 
> Bzw. sind die verwendeten Lager denn überhaupt über die Jahrgänge identisch? Ich hab ein 2015er...



Was ist an dem Shimano XT Lager teuer? Kostet bei BC ganze 23€.
Ausgetrieben hab ich es mit nem großen Schraubenzieher + Hamer. 
Montiert habe ich es mit nem selbstgebauten Werkzeug. Das gibts aber auch von Shimano selbst.


----------



## mango3 (12. September 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Was ist an dem Shimano XT Lager teuer? Kostet bei BC ganze 23€.
> Ausgetrieben hab ich es mit nem großen Schraubenzieher + Hamer.
> Montiert habe ich es mit nem selbstgebauten Werkzeug. Das gibts aber auch von Shimano selbst.



Beschädigt man da nicht den Rahmen von innen? Wenn ich mit nem großen Schraubendreher und einem Hammer zu Werke gehe... da bleibt nicht viel übrig - deswegen fahr ich ja MTB und bin nicht Feinmechaniker 
Mit teuer meinte ich das Werkzeug, das kostet von Shimano so ca 55€. xlacherx, du hast also das Shimano Innenlager SM-BB92-41B Hollowtech II Pressfit 41 x 86,5 mm genommen?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (12. September 2017)

Nimm ein Stück Holz und einen Gummihammer.


----------



## xlacherx (13. September 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Beschädigt man da nicht den Rahmen von innen? Wenn ich mit nem großen Schraubendreher und einem Hammer zu Werke gehe... da bleibt nicht viel übrig - deswegen fahr ich ja MTB und bin nicht Feinmechaniker
> Mit teuer meinte ich das Werkzeug, das kostet von Shimano so ca 55€. xlacherx, du hast also das Shimano Innenlager SM-BB92-41B Hollowtech II Pressfit 41 x 86,5 mm genommen?



Du berührst mit dem Schraubezieher gar nicht den Rahmen. 
Zuerst demontierst du natürlich deine Kurbel. Danach setzten du den Schraubenzieher von innen am Lager und klopfst gefühlvoll (mit etwas roher gewalt gemischt ) gegen das Lager. Die Position dabei natürlich immer wieder wechseln, damit es gleichmäßig raus kommt. Ist die eine Seite draußen, machst du das gleiche an der anderen Seite. 

Lager habe ich das hier verbaut: 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ollowtech-II-Pressfit-41-x-89-5-92-mm-p43965/

Wenn du das Werkzeug nicht kaufen willst, tuts auch ne Getto-Variant aus Gewindestange, Mutter, Unterlagscheiben und Nüssen. 
Beim Verpressen von Lagern Solltest du nur immer darauf achten, dass die Kraft nicht über den Innenring übertragen wird. 
Bzw. Wo bist du her? Wenn nicht zu weit weg bist, könnte ich mein Werkzeug auch mal ausleihen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (16. September 2017)

Welcher Dämpfer ist denn beim Trance SX 2015er Modell verbaut?
Hat einer den Code oder weiß welche tunes verbaut sind? (M/M z.B.)


----------



## Mo(n)arch (16. September 2017)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Welcher Dämpfer ist denn beim Trance SX 2015er Modell verbaut?
> Hat einer den Code oder weiß welche tunes verbaut sind? (M/M z.B.)



Rockshox Monarch plus 200x51, Tune ist M/M.


----------



## rmaurer (25. September 2017)

Wenn der Originalsteuersatz hinüber ist könnte es sich doch anbieten gleich etwas flacher zu gehen, ich überlege mir daher einen -1° Winkelsteuersatz (neudeutsch: Angleset) ins 2015er Trance SX einzubauen:

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/10-degree-ec44-zs56---to-suit-tapered-steerer-tube-1160-p.asp

Der Lenkwinkel würde sich mit der 160mm PIKE vorne von 66° auf 65° abflachen (= gleicher Winkel wie Reign)

hat den Einbau hier schon mal jemand gemacht? Im thread wird zwar erwähnt @Tyrolens fährt einen Steuersatz von works components aber ich konnte keine Beiträge darüber finden


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. September 2017)

Ja, hab ich. -2° und der funktioniert, wie schon sein Vorgänger, bestens. 
Man muss halt beim Einpressen achtsam sein, was man sich sparen könnte, wenn die Hersteller endlich die Steuerrohre mit Markierungen versehen würden.


----------



## frankZer (29. September 2017)

Da ich nicht mit der Gabel (FOX Performance 32 Float 140 FIT4) zufrieden bin, weil sie nicht so steif ist und verhärtet wenn sie gefordert wird, denke ich über Alternativen nach.
Was ich hier so gefunden habe, gibt es viele die auf eine Pike umgebaut haben.
Meine Überlegung geht in Richtung Yari RC, hat das schon jemand mal gemacht? Bzw. fährt jemand eine Pike RC und kann mal was zu seiner Erfahrung schreiben.


----------



## Tobsn (5. Oktober 2017)

ostomek schrieb:


> Habe mir ein Trance 2 in L geholt, leider ist die 150er Vario Sattelstütze zu hoch würde gerne mit jemandem gegen 125 mm. Tauschen ....


Tauschen nicht, aber ich hätte eine 125mm anzubieten.
Ist unbenutzt und wurde aus nem neuen Radl ausgebaut.


----------



## rmaurer (5. Oktober 2017)

frankZer schrieb:


> Was ich hier so gefunden habe, gibt es viele die auf eine Pike umgebaut haben.
> Meine Überlegung geht in Richtung Yari RC, hat das schon jemand mal gemacht? Bzw. fährt jemand eine Pike RC und kann mal was zu seiner Erfahrung schreiben.



Mein Trance SX kam mit einer 160-140mm Pike RC

Da ich die Gabel von Anfang an im Rad hatte kann ich keinen Vergleich zu einer Fox 32 ziehen, dafür gibt es aber duzende Erfahrungsberichte in diesem thread und auf mtbr, auch YouTube Videos falls lesen zu mühsam ist.


----------



## walfersama (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich muss hier mal meine Erfahrung nach einer Saison Giant Trance 1.5 abgeben -

ich war damit 2x in Saalbach, am Gardasee, 2x in Südtirol, am Schöckl bei Graz und auf der Petzen - hat alles anstandslos mitgemacht.
Da knaxt nix und da macht nix außergewöhnliche Geräusche. Hab jedoch vorne eine 203er Scheibe und Maxxis HR2 / DHR2 aufgezogen (und bin die Schwalbe nur 2x am Hometrail gefahren). Gefällt mir ! Als Allmountain super. Für harten Traileinsatz (Schöckl zB) jedoch unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (9. Oktober 2017)

Also ich werde demnächst auch maxxis aufziehen.  Grössere bremsscheiben bin ich auch am liebäugeln.  Aber kost ja auch alles 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (9. Oktober 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Also ich werde demnächst auch maxxis aufziehen.  Grössere bremsscheiben bin ich auch am liebäugeln.  Aber kost ja auch alles
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



Aber gerade bei den Reifen würde ich nicht sparen. Bremsen - da kommts wohl drauf an wie schwer du bist und wie sehr du an der Bremse hängst. Ich hab fahrbereit wohl um die 95kg.

Schau ob du Reifen im Sale ergattern kannst. Die HR2 3c Maxxterra vorne halten ohne Ende (2,4). Hinten hab ich DHR2 in 2,3 ebenfalls 3C Maxxterra. Wobei die wirklich schwer abgebaut haben (ohne blockierendem Hinterrad am Asphalt etc) und vielleicht noch 3 Monate normalen Fahrbetrieb aushalten. Hinten würde ich mir wohl eher den Dualcompound dann nehmen - der ist etwas härter.

Grundsätzlich aber und egal welchen Reifen du nehmen wirst, er wird sicher besser sein als die verbauten Nobby Nics und der Unterschied ist riesig.

Ich hab auch noch einen kürzeren Vorbau (45mm) und einen breiteren Lenker (mitverhandelt beim Ratt).


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (9. Oktober 2017)

Super . Danke für den Tip.  Rutsche öfters mal weg und bin unsicher ob es die Reifen sind oder aber meine mangelnden Fähigkeiten [emoji57] ich werd mal zuerst die Reifen verbessern . Das geht einfacher als mein können zu steigern [emoji22][emoji24]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## fastclimber (9. Oktober 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch einen kürzeren Vorbau (45mm) und einen breiteren Lenker (mitverhandelt beim Ratt).



Hallo walfersama
was für einen Vorbau hast du verbaut? Mir komm der originale auch etwas zu lang vor. Ich hätte gerne Sitzposition etwas aufrechter und den Schwerpunkt etwas weiter hinten . Wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten / Lenken? Fährt sich das mit breiterem Lenker besser? Wäre nett wenn du mir deine Erfahrungen mitteiltst.
Danke schon mal


----------



## walfersama (10. Oktober 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Super . Danke für den Tip.  Rutsche öfters mal weg und bin unsicher ob es die Reifen sind oder aber meine mangelnden Fähigkeiten [emoji57] ich werd mal zuerst die Reifen verbessern . Das geht einfacher als mein können zu steigern [emoji22][emoji24]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



Ein Kollege von mir hat das Trance aus 2016 und hatte ebenfalls diese NobbyNic drauf - Hat auf Maxxis umgerüstet (Ardent, nicht ganz so hardcore wie HR2 und DHR2) und ist auch topzufrieden.

Hab für beide Reifen zwar insgesamt rund 80€ gezahlt, aber das macht sich wirklich bezahlt, was die Fahrsicherheit betrifft.




fastclimber schrieb:


> Hallo walfersama
> was für einen Vorbau hast du verbaut? Mir komm der originale auch etwas zu lang vor. Ich hätte gerne Sitzposition etwas aufrechter und den Schwerpunkt etwas weiter hinten . Wie ändert sich das Fahrverhalten / Lenken? Fährt sich das mit breiterem Lenker besser? Wäre nett wenn du mir deine Erfahrungen mitteiltst.
> Danke schon mal



Ich hab den Truvativ Hussefelt (hat doch 40 und nicht 45mm) - der kostet um die 20-30€.
Lenker ist ein grüner Spank Spike 800mm, wobei der schon wirklich sehr breit ist. 780 wäre auch gut für mich. Also ich finde, dass sich es sich mit dem breiteren Lenker und dem kürzeren Vorbau am Trail wesentlich besser fährt als mit den Standard 70mm  (?) Vorbau und 740er Lenker. Das Lenken wird um einiges direkter und, zumindest für mich, hab ich durch den breiten Lenker mehr Stabilität.


hoffentlich kommt jetzt keiner und sagt "aber Richie Rude fährt auch einen 740er Lenker"...


----------



## fastclimber (10. Oktober 2017)

Danke, ich teste mal nen kürzeren Vorbau.


----------



## duddi (13. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe auch mit den Reifen experimentiert und würde inzwischen nur definitiv keine 2.4er mehr auf der Originalfelge fahren. Da kippt der Reifen doch mal schnell weg, oder der Druck muss hoch. Ich fahre jetzt 1 Saison den Minon DHF 3c vorne in 2.3 und hinten nen Ardent TR Exo in 2.25 das passt bei fast jedem Wetter und Untergrund. Außerdem sind die Maxxis extrem haltbar, das kenne ich insbesondere von Schwalbe anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (13. Oktober 2017)

duddi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch mit den Reifen experimentiert und würde inzwischen nur definitiv keine 2.4er mehr auf der Originalfelge fahren. Da kippt der Reifen doch mal schnell weg, oder der Druck muss hoch.



Aha. Auf der "Originalfelge" (welche) kippt dir also der 2.4 Reifen weg (welcher) ausser der Druck ist "hoch" (wieviel). Aussagekraft = ?

Also ich hab mit meiner "Nachrüstfelge" mit 2.6 Reifen und "niedrigen" Druck keine Probleme! Auch die 2.5er Reifen auf den Originalfelgen liefen davor super! Mhmmm...

Ich war natürlich jetzt neugierig was für ein Trance und Laufadsatz du hast dass dir bei   "nicht hohen" Luftdruck die Reifen wegknicken:

Laufräder vom 2014 Trance 2 Ltd = S-XC2 mit 19mm innere Maulweite

Nagut über den Unsinn Felgen mit 19mm Maulweite auf ein Mountainbike zu montieren lässt sich streiten, das war schon 2014 ein Schmarn. Aber Giant hat ja bei den aktuellen Felgen eine kostenneutrale Lösung gefunden und nennt ab jetzt einfach die Außenweite der Felgen, so werden aus 23 schnell 27mm ohne zusätzliche Kosten, clever.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (14. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich eigentlich such problemlos grösser scheibenbremsen druff packen ?
Bisschen mehr wäre ja schon schöner [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mango3 (14. Oktober 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich such problemlos grösser scheibenbremsen druff packen ?
> Bisschen mehr wäre ja schon schöner [emoji4]


Musst halt andere Adapter anbauen, dann gehts komplett easy. Ich finds zumindest vorne auch empehlenswert.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (14. Oktober 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Musst halt andere Adapter anbauen, dann gehts komplett easy. Ich finds zumindest vorne auch empehlenswert.


Sehr gut.  Danke .  Soviel  noch zu tun am Radl [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## walfersama (15. Oktober 2017)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Sehr gut.  Danke .  Soviel  noch zu tun am Radl [emoji4]
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



hab auch am Trance 1.5 vorne 203er Ice-Tec. Grad bei längeren Abfahrten schadets sicher nicht. Frag mich sowieso wieso nicht gleich standardmäßig größere drauf sind. Soviel mehr würd das Giant nicht kosten.


----------



## korben (15. Oktober 2017)

Habe auch eine 203 Scheibe vorne eingebaut, die alte 180 Scheibe nach hinten.
Passt


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (15. Oktober 2017)

Ist der Unterschied deutlich zu spüren? 
Gerade erst wieder ne Runde gefahren und ich finde selbst bei normalen Abfahrten die bremsleistung eher  mau.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## korben (15. Oktober 2017)

Subjektiv betrachtet ist es etwas besser.
Deutlich besser würde ich allerdings nicht sagen.
Für schwerere Fahrer oder alpenetappen aber eine Option,
Für leichte Fahrer und Mittelgebirge eher weniger, würde ich mal sagen


----------



## mango3 (15. Oktober 2017)

Na schaden tuts keinem, da der Gewichtsunterschied ca. 40 Gramm sind. Da gehste vor dem Ritt noch mal pinkeln, dann haste es 10 mal raus


----------



## Tobsn (16. Oktober 2017)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Trance 1 oder FrameKit zu holen.
> Allerdings möchte ich es auf 2/3 fach umbauen....



Hat etwas gedauert.
Entgegen dem Trend hab ich jetzt meinen 2x11 Auf-/Umbau fertig und bin super glücklich damit. 
Schaltung wurde 1x11 XT gegen 2x11 XT Di2 mit Wisent Cockpit getauscht.
Sattelstütze hab ich ne BikeYoke mit 160mm verbaut.
Und die Schwalbe Reifen hab ich gegen Michelin getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walfersama (21. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Leute

bei besonders harten Schlägen pfeift meine Fox 34 Performence vom Trance 1.5 (2017) manchmal. Habt ihr auch? Trat bisher 4 mal auf, immer bei besonders harten Schlägen. Ist das irgendein drinnenliegendes Ventil, welches durch den harten abrupten Stoß viel Luft auf einmal durchknallt?


----------



## Tobsn (21. Oktober 2017)

walfersama schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> bei besonders harten Schlägen pfeift meine Fox 34 Performence vom Trance 1.5 (2017) manchmal. Habt ihr auch? Trat bisher 4 mal auf, immer bei besonders harten Schlägen. Ist das irgendein drinnenliegendes Ventil, welches durch den harten abrupten Stoß viel Luft auf einmal durchknallt?



Luft wird da nirgends durchgeknallt. 
Die Luft wird komprimiert und das Öl fließt/dämpft. 
Bei harten Schlägen und damit verbundenem Ölfluss, kann schon sein, dass es zu Geräuschen kommt. Ich kenne jetzt nicht den genauen Aufbau der Fox 34 Performance. Aber glaube da kommen Shims zum Einsatz, die können natürlich Geräusche verursachen.


----------



## schaaf-ww (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich häng mich hier mal ran:
ich bin jetzt auch ein paar Monate stolzer Besitzer eines Trance 3 aus 2016 und habe bisher die Pedale, Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau getauscht. Der Rest reicht mir aktuell bei den Fahrten auf normalen Waldwegen und ganz leichten Singletrails aus.

Im nächsten Jahr will ich allerdings auch mal den einen oder anderen Ausflug auf ein paar Flowtrails machen und bin mir nicht sicher ob vor allem die Fahrwerkselemente nicht eventuell mit meinem Gewicht von knapp über 100 kg dabei überfordert sein könnten.
Denkt ihr es macht Sinn über den Winter noch das eine oder andere Teil am Rad auszutauschen?


----------



## Starter77 (25. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde erstmal so fahren - tauschen kannst Du immer noch


----------



## walfersama (27. Oktober 2017)

Das einzige was bei mir immer ein Thema war, waren die Bremsen.

Ich wieg fahrbereit wohl um die 95kg und hab am 1.5 die XT-Bremsen drauf. Eigentlich sind die ja nicht verkehrt, aber wenn man zB weiß wie Magura MT5 ankern, dann sind auch die XT vergleichsweiße "schlecht". Das soll aber nicht heißen, dass du jetzt neue Bremsen kaufen musst.

Aber ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass Bremsen wohl sicher ein Thema werden würden. Das musst du dir aber ansehen, drum schließ ich mich dem Vorredner an - schaus dir einfach mal an und dann kansnt immer noch tauschen !


----------



## Seb_87 (27. Oktober 2017)

Nennt jemand schon ein 1 aus 2018 sein Eigen?


----------



## xlacherx (30. Oktober 2017)

Servus, 

hat jemand die oberste Abdeckkappe von dem 2014er OD2 Steuersatz über? Den Rest hab ich noch ich würde nur den Deckel benötigen.


----------



## rmaurer (30. Oktober 2017)

Bei der Trance 2014-2016 Generation besteht oft das Problem dass der Schaltzug unter dem Tretlager mit der Zeit in den Rahmen schneidet oder vom Kettenblatt "gefressen" wird, hier eine Lösung die bisher mehrere Monate gehalten hat

















benötigt werden 4mm und 5mm Plastikschlauch, 2 Kabelbinder + 1 Schraube mit Muttern


----------



## mango3 (30. Oktober 2017)

Saugeile Lösung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (30. Oktober 2017)

... wenn man sich von der originalen Kettenführung getrennt hat...
Aber alleine durch die Kabelbinder geht es auch.


----------



## mango3 (30. Oktober 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> ... wenn man sich von der originalen Kettenführung getrennt hat...
> Aber alleine durch die Kabelbinder geht es auch.


Zeig mal deine Lösung nur mit Kabelbindern bitte.


----------



## Starter77 (30. Oktober 2017)

Genauso wie bei rmaurer.
Jeweils da wo der Schaltzug in den Rahmen verschwindet einen Kabelbinder dran und gut. Das andere ist natürlich besser, aber bei den Modellen mit Kettenführung sind die Schraubenlöcher besetzt. Und ich mich nicht von ihr getrennt habe muss es halt so gehen


----------



## rmaurer (30. Oktober 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> bei den Modellen mit Kettenführung sind die Schraubenlöcher besetzt.



einfach eine längere Schraube im Bauhaus kaufen (auf Schraubenknopf achten wegen clearance) und von der anderen Seite 1-2 Muttern mit Plastikdistanzen anfügen

der Plastikschlauch über dem Schaltung erhöht die Reibung und verhindert dass der Zug mit der Zeit durch den Kabelbinder rutscht und schützt auch (theoretisch) vor Beschädigungen, ausserdem macht er den Mittelteil steifer sodass dass der Zug nicht mehr Richtung Kettenblatt wandern kann

Montage vom 4mm Schlauch war nur in 4cm jeweils langen Stücken + Bremsenreiniger möglich (ähnlich wie bei Lenkergriffe früher)

vor der Montage würde ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und voll einfedern, sonst unterschätzt man leicht wieviel zusätzliche Länge es braucht


----------



## Starter77 (30. Oktober 2017)

Danke, das werde ich versuchen


----------



## sharky (3. November 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, welche Rahmengröße man bei 1,90m und langen Beinen nehmen sollte? L oder XL? Gefahren würde das Bike mit 50mm Vorbau.


Auf jeden Fall das XL. Bin 1,92 und kam mir auf dem L vor wie auf einem zirkusrad. Fahre das XL ebenf mit 50mm Vorbau was top passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (3. November 2017)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> ^^ @NoNameBrand
> Ich hol mal das Bild auf die Seite
> 
> 
> ...


Meiner hat m/m. Fahre ein XL Rahmen vielleicht liegt es ja daran


----------



## KomaX (13. November 2017)

Moin Moin,
hat schon jmand das 0 2018er ?


----------



## Seb_87 (13. November 2017)

KomaX schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> hat schon jmand das 0 2018er ?



0? ^^


----------



## Starter77 (13. November 2017)

Trance Advanced 0 2018
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-advanced-0-2018


----------



## KomaX (13. November 2017)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Trance Advanced 0 2018
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-advanced-0-2018


Danke !!! War gerade auch dabei den Link zu schicken haha. Gibt leider im Web noch keine Test etc..


----------



## sharky (14. November 2017)

KomaX schrieb:


> Gibt leider im Web noch keine Test etc..


was erwartest du dir denn von neuen tests für neue erkenntnisse? ein test des 2017er ist genau so aussagefähig, selbst das 2016er ist ja nicht wirklich weit vom neuen entfernt und sollte als referenz dienen


----------



## Chris_Klein (24. November 2017)

Kurze Frage bezüglich Lenker Vorbau.
Ich habe ein Trance 1, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist der Lenker 720mm und der Vorbau 70mm.
Kaufen wollte ich einen Lenker um 760mm bis 780mm und einen kürzeren Vorbau.
Evtl. Renthal Apex. Gibt es in 50mm und 35mm.
Wie sehr und in welche Richtung würde sich das Fahrverhalten ändern mit 50er und 35er Vorbau ?


----------



## xlacherx (24. November 2017)

Wird der Vorbau kürzer, musst du dich gefühlt weiter nach von lehnen, um druck aufs VR zu bekommen, das Lenkgefühl wird direkter und du sitzt aufrechter (bei gleicher Lenkerbreite)


----------



## mango3 (24. November 2017)

Das Lenkverhalten wird direkter, das heisst man kann feiner lenken. Allerdings muss man dafür auch mehr arbeiten, dass heisst mehr bewegung in den Armen, mehr Rotation aus der Hüfte heraus leisten.
Außerdem verändert sich dadurch die Sitzposition, weil du natürlich bis zu 35mm Länge in deiner Position verlierst.
Ich würde erst einmal mit 50mm anfangen, 35mm sind schon sehr wenig - auch wenn ich persönlich die 35mm gerne fahre.


----------



## fastclimber (24. November 2017)

Ich habe an meinem 45mm montiert. Ist für mich ok. 182cm Körpergröße, habe eher lange Arme und Beine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. November 2017)

So antworten zu geben ist schwer. Weiß ja keiner wie du proportioniert bist. Körper- und rahmengröße angeben wäre zudem hilfreicher als die modellvariante des Trance 

ich finde 35mm schon sehr kurz. Ich hab einen 50mm bei XL / 1,92m / 780mm lenker


----------



## hirschy (27. November 2017)

50mm und 780mm hab ich auch, bei nur 180cm (L-Rahmen). Finde das Handling hat dadurch deutlich gewonnen!


----------



## Gloryzero (27. November 2017)

Bin 1,73m und fahre ein 2014er in M. Zuerst von 70mm auf 50mm gewechselt, hat schon ein neues Rad draus gemacht. Später wurde auf Garantie, Gottseidank, die OD2-Krone gegen eine klassische Tapered getauscht. Bin dann auf 30mm gegangen - man muss schon aktiver über das Vorderrad fahren um Grip aufzubauen.
Hab den 720er Lenker derweil durch einen, auf 770mm gekürzten, Giant Carbon getauscht. Der breitere Lenker bringt einen dann auch wieder automatisch etwas mehr auf‘s Vorderrad. Für mich inzwischen so perfekt.

Gruß Tristan


----------



## dasweezel (30. November 2017)

Bevor mich jemand steinigt... habe schon im Bikemarkt geschaut, aber nichts gefunden...
Vielleicht hat jemand eine original Giant Steckachse 12x142 rumliegen, die er zufällig nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

dasweezel schrieb:


> Bevor mich jemand steinigt... habe schon im Bikemarkt geschaut, aber nichts gefunden...
> Vielleicht hat jemand eine original Giant Steckachse 12x142 rumliegen, die er zufällig nicht mehr braucht?


Du kannst bald meine Achse mit passendem Fahrrad dazu kaufen


----------



## sharky (30. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Du kannst bald meine Achse mit passendem Fahrrad dazu kaufen


was? auf was steigst du denn um?


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> was? auf was steigst du denn um?


 Ich bin schon umgestiegen. 
Das Trance muss ich halt noch für den Verkauf vorbereiten. Mein Downhiller ist bereits weg. 
Sprich das neue ist dann "one for all" 

Das ist mein neues ;-)


----------



## Sandro-6.0 (30. November 2017)

Genau so werde ich es wohl auch machen, allerdings werde ich das Trance erstmal behalten.


----------



## sharky (30. November 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Ich bin schon umgestiegen.
> Das Trance muss ich halt noch für den Verkauf vorbereiten. Mein Downhiller ist bereits weg.
> Sprich das neue ist dann "one for all"
> 
> Das ist mein neues ;-)


Man gönnt sich ja auch sonst alles 

Mal gespannt ob dein 1-4-all Plan aufgeht 
Ich hab das irgendwann aufgegeben und wieder diversifiziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

Naja so gesehn bleibt es ja nicht mein einziges Rad [emoji16] ich hab ja noch n hardtail und mein altes dirt . Aber das Trance kommt auf jeden Fall weg [emoji6]


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (30. November 2017)

Wie sind die Reifen?  Will ich mir eventuell bald zulegen.  Für so ein hübsches Rad reicht es dann leider nicht [emoji16]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mango3 (30. November 2017)

Das tut aber weh den xlacherx hier zu verlieren!


----------



## xlacherx (30. November 2017)

mango3 schrieb:


> Das tut aber weh den xlacherx hier zu verlieren!



Ach... Ich meld mich doch nicht ab und seh doch trotzdem noch was hier so geht [emoji6] Demnach werde ich auch hier ne da immer mal wieder mein Senf dazu geben [emoji39]

Zu den Reifen.
Ich weiß nicht wie es bei dem neuen Trance aussieht. Aber beim "altern" ohne boost würden die definitiv nicht rein gehn. 
Ich bin heute mal ne kurze runde damit gefahren. Wirklich dazu sagen kann ich noch nix, da ich erst noch den richtigen Luftdruck finden muss [emoji2]
Aber für so "wenig" Profil Grippen die bei dem nassen Wetter schon recht gut.


----------



## sharky (1. Dezember 2017)

was sind denn das für allmachtsschlappen dass die nicht im alten trance passen?


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> was sind denn das für allmachtsschlappen dass die nicht im alten trance passen?


Sind 2,8er Pellen  Wobei die Maxxis recht schmal daher kommen. Könnten bei anderen Herstellern auch "nur" 2,6er sein. 

Das neue Nomad hab er vorn wie hinten Boost - sprich da is definitiv mehr platz als beim Trance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Dezember 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Sind 2,8er Pellen  Wobei die Maxxis recht schmal daher kommen. Könnten bei anderen Herstellern auch "nur" 2,6er sein.
> 
> Das neue Nomad hab er vorn wie hinten Boost - sprich da is definitiv mehr platz als beim Trance.




also der 2.8 hr2 von einem freund hat 70mm, und meine 2,6 Schwalbe 65 mm also sind die nicht wirklich schmal


----------



## xlacherx (1. Dezember 2017)

die Rekon 2,8 haben mir direkt nach dem aufziehn so 66-67mm gehabt. eventuell werden die noch etwas weiter. Rein rechnerisch sollten die ja aber 71mm haben... 
Da hast es ja aber schon, dass dein 2,6er schwalbe eigentlich genauso fett is


----------



## Deleted 283425 (2. Dezember 2017)

Aus der Bravo


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Dezember 2017)

Immer diese bravos  

Lager aufmachen reinigen neu fetten fertig nach der kurzen laufleistung sollte das kein Problem sein 

Lg


----------



## Mo(n)arch (3. Dezember 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Immer diese bravos
> 
> Lager aufmachen reinigen neu fetten fertig nach der kurzen laufleistung sollte das kein Problem sein
> 
> Lg



Am besten nach dem Kauf bereits aufmachen und komplett mit Fett füllen. Ich kann es gar nicht oft genug wiederholen. Diese Lager sind werkseitig viel zu wenig geschmiert (wohl aus Kostengründen). Das geht quer durch alle Hersteller. Feuchtigkeit und Staub haben daher leichtes Spiel. Daher empfehle ich sämtliche Lager am Bike immer aufzumachen und komplett mit Fett zu füllen. Die Lager laufen dann vielleicht einen Ticken langsamer (merkt man im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht), aber Wasser und Staub haben dann keine Chance mehr.


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Dezember 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Am besten nach dem Kauf bereits aufmachen und komplett mit Fett füllen. Ich kann es gar nicht oft genug wiederholen. Diese Lager sind werkseitig viel zu wenig geschmiert (wohl aus Kostengründen). Das geht quer durch alle Hersteller. Feuchtigkeit und Staub haben daher leichtes Spiel. Daher empfehle ich sämtliche Lager am Bike immer aufzumachen und komplett mit Fett zu füllen. Die Lager laufen dann vielleicht einen Ticken langsamer (merkt man im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht), aber Wasser und Staub haben dann keine Chance mehr.


Das trace meiner frau war bis jetzt das einzige bike bei dem ich nach 2 jahren alles lager aufgemacht habe und die alle super sauber und auch noch genug fett hatten 

Das hab ich bei allen anderen bikes noch nicht geschafft  

Vorallem da wir bei jedem wetter fahren und die bikes auch regelmäßig abkärchern 

Lg


----------



## xlacherx (3. Dezember 2017)

Mo(n)arch schrieb:


> Am besten nach dem Kauf bereits aufmachen und komplett mit Fett füllen. Ich kann es gar nicht oft genug wiederholen. Diese Lager sind werkseitig viel zu wenig geschmiert (wohl aus Kostengründen). Das geht quer durch alle Hersteller. Feuchtigkeit und Staub haben daher leichtes Spiel. Daher empfehle ich sämtliche Lager am Bike immer aufzumachen und komplett mit Fett zu füllen. Die Lager laufen dann vielleicht einen Ticken langsamer (merkt man im zusammengebauten Zustand nicht), aber Wasser und Staub haben dann keine Chance mehr.



Naja das mit dem Sparen stimmt so nicht. Das sind einfach Industrie Lager die für hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind. Da würde das  Fett nur stören.


----------



## Mo(n)arch (3. Dezember 2017)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Naja das mit dem Sparen stimmt so nicht. Das sind einfach Industrie Lager die für hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt sind. Da würde das  Fett nur stören.



Das stimmt nicht.
Bei hohen Drehzahlen erwärmt sich das Fett und wird durch die Drehzahlen dann einfach nach außen geschleudert. Hat zur Folge, dass die Kugeln oder Rollen irgendwann trocken laufen und das Lager heiß läuft, bis es blockiert. Deswegen werden hoch belastete Lager im Industriebereich normalerweise auch offen verbaut, konstruktiv abgedichtet und per Schmiernippel abgeschmiert.
In Situationen mit hohen Drehzahlen kommt sowieso immer spezielles Fett zum Einsatz, das für die jeweilige Drehzahl und die einhergehende Temperaturbelastung ausgelegt ist. In meiner alten Bude hatten wir so einen Fall, wo die Lager immer blockiert haben. Bis festgestellt wurde, dass das von uns eingesetzte Fett für diese Drehzahlen zu flüssig gewesen ist. Bei Drehzahl- und Temperaturanstieg hat sich das Zeug ganz einfach durch die Zentrifugalwirkung vertschüsst. Spezialfett hat es dann gerichtet. Das Zeug war von der Konsistenz her wie so eine Mischung aus Fett und Plastilin.
Wen es interessiert: Meines Wissens werden die Radlager an unseren Autos immer noch per Hand mit Fett eingeschlagen. Da wird mit einem Spachtel Fett in die Zwischenräume der Kegelrollen gedrückt, bis das Lager schön voll ist.

Anyway, seitdem ich die Lager ordentlich fülle, habe ich wesentlich weniger Verschleiß. Es ist hilft also.


----------



## sharky (3. Dezember 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das trace meiner frau war bis jetzt das einzige bike bei dem ich nach 2 jahren alles lager aufgemacht habe und die alle super sauber und auch noch genug fett hatten
> 
> Das hab ich bei allen anderen bikes noch nicht geschafft
> 
> ...


vielleicht bewegt deine frau es so schonend?


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> vielleicht bewegt deine frau es so schonend?


Hmm  das ändert nix am dreck und dass ich mit dem hochdruckreiniger immer voll draufhalte

Die lager bei unseren ghost bikes haben dagegen wie Leichen ausgesehen 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (4. Dezember 2017)

Das mit dem dampfstrahler macht man aber auch nicht


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Dezember 2017)

sharky schrieb:


> Das mit dem dampfstrahler macht man aber auch nicht


die Erfahrung zeigt mir wenn man seine bikes vernüftig wartet ist es seit 6 jahren kein Problem   und wenn die bikes im Wohnzimmer stehen und man kein haus hat ist es die einzige vernünftige alternative ..


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. Dezember 2017)

Notiz: von @herbert2010 kein Bike kaufen Notiz Ende


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute ein paar Sprungbilder vom Junior 





























lg


----------



## sharky (17. Dezember 2017)

Klasse


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Dezember 2017)

vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne auf denn Stern rechts oben über dem bild drücken


----------



## sharky (18. Dezember 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne auf denn Stern rechts oben über dem bild drücken


dabei


----------



## Navras (22. Dezember 2017)

Hallo liebe Trance-Kollegen,

ein Kollege von mir hat einen LRS GIANT PAM-2 abzugeben (584x24), allerdings mit einem XD-Freilauf. Weiß jemand, ob ich diesen LRS auf einen Shimano-Freilauf umrüsten kann? Die Naben sind meiner Meinung nach GIANT by Formula. Über Google bin ich zu diesem Thema leider nicht wirklich fündig geworden...

Vielleicht stand jemand hier ja schon einmal vor dem gleichen Problem ;-)


----------



## granni72 (22. Dezember 2017)

Mein PA-M2 LRS hat eine dt Swiss 350 Nabe hinten verbaut, und für diese Nabe gibt es eigentlich für alle Freilauftypen Umrüstsätze.
Meine ist momentan auf standard Shimano gebaut.
Keine Anhnung ob es Baujahrabhängig unterschiedliche Hinterradnaben bei den PA-M2 gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (23. Dezember 2017)

Navras schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Trance-Kollegen,
> 
> ein Kollege von mir hat einen LRS GIANT PAM-2 abzugeben (584x24), allerdings mit einem XD-Freilauf. Weiß jemand, ob ich diesen LRS auf einen Shimano-Freilauf umrüsten kann? Die Naben sind meiner Meinung nach GIANT by Formula. Über Google bin ich zu diesem Thema leider nicht wirklich fündig geworden...
> 
> Vielleicht stand jemand hier ja schon einmal vor dem gleichen Problem ;-)


Ja das geht. Wende dich an den Giant Händler deines Vertrauens.


----------



## Navras (2. Januar 2018)

Sollte ich das auch eventuell auch selbst hinbekommen? An meinem Trance sind aktuell S-XC2 Laufräder (mit Formula-Naben) verbaut. Die Naben sehen auf den ersten Blick wie die Naben auf den PAM-2 aus, die oben genannter Kollege abzugeben hat. Für mich als Bastler-Frischling stelle ich mir das so vor: Freilauf von beiden Hinterrädern abbauen und den Shimano-Freilauf auf die PAM-2 draufklatschen - fertig. Vielleicht stelle ich mir das aber auch einfach zu einfach vor


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2018)

wenn es zwei wirklich identische naben mit nur unterschiedlichen freiläufen sind, dann sollte das durchaus so gehen. weißt du, wie der freilauf abzumachen ist? hab mich bei den giant LRS nie drum gekümmert sondern die immer gleich verkauft


----------



## fastclimber (2. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> wenn es zwei wirklich identische naben mit nur unterschiedlichen freiläufen sind, dann sollte das durchaus so gehen. weißt du, wie der freilauf abzumachen ist? hab mich bei den giant LRS nie drum gekümmert sondern die immer gleich verkauft


Wegen dem Freilauf? Ist an der Original LRS besonders defektanfällig oder hast du dir nur etwas feineres gegönnt? Ich hatte den Freilauf vor ner Weile mal offen, soweit sah der eigentlich unauffällig aus.


----------



## sharky (2. Januar 2018)

nein nicht wegen dem freilauf. die dinger waren mir immer zu schmal und zu schwer. aktuell ist ein LRS mit 30mm MW und 1485g drin


----------



## Navras (3. Januar 2018)

Also, da ich mich mit meinen Kenntnissen dann doch nicht rangetraut habe, hat sich mein Kollege der Sache angenommen. Freilauf vom S-XC2 abbauen und den Freilauf vom PAM-2 "einfach" draufbauen hat nicht funktioniert. Wenn ich beim Telefonieren alles richtig verstanden habe, lag es an den unterschiedlichen Lagern der Freiläufe. Nunja, einen Versuch war es ja definitiv wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## granni72 (3. Januar 2018)

Die sxc-2 haben einen Formula Freilauf mit Sperrklinken, die pam-2 haben eine Dt Swiss 350 Nabe mit „ratchet „ System. Für die dt350 gibt es nahezu für alles einen Umrüstsatz.


----------



## Seb_87 (8. Januar 2018)

Nennt schon jemand ein 2018 Trance 1 sein Eigen?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (9. Januar 2018)

Hallo Seb87,
hab seit 3Wochen ein Trance2, Bj.2018 in der Größe L. Allerdings konnte ich das bike erst 3x im Gelände bewegen. Macht so richtig viel Spaß mit dem Teil durch Wurzelteppiche und auch kleinere Sprünge sind da kein Problem.
Aktuell auf 1-fach (32Z) und vorne noch eine 200mm Scheibe eingebaut.
Grüße
Andre


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

Bei uns im Wald ist mehr Matsch als Erde im Moment...
Und unter 20° friere ich sowieso


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Und unter 20° friere ich sowieso


mimimimimimi


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Wald ist mehr Matsch als Erde im Moment...
> Und unter 20° friere ich sowieso


Da wird es erst angenehm zum biken


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> mimimimimimi




Hier fallen wegen des unterspülen Bodens Bäume mit 40cm Stamm um mittlerweile...
Also is grad nicht nur zu kalt sondern noch gefährlich


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> mimimimimimi


https://www.emp.at/p/mimimimimi/339886.html


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

Bitte in L


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Hier fallen wegen des unterspülen Bodens Bäume mit 40cm Stamm um mittlerweile...
> Also is grad nicht nur zu kalt sondern noch gefährlich


wer will, findet wege
wer nicht will, findet gründe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Bitte in L


was jetzt? das mimimimimi? das ist in L grad aus


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> was jetzt? das mimimimimi? das ist in L grad aus



Nein 

Dafür habe ich vorhin ein Trance 1 in XL bestellt


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Dafür habe ich vorhin ein Trance 1 in XL bestellt


Xl bike und shirt in L past aber nicht zusammen


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Xl bike und shirt in L past aber nicht zusammen


Bei 84kg auf 1.96 sitz ich sowieso überall wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein [emoji12]
Auf Aerodynamik ausgelegter Körper [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (9. Januar 2018)

Das stimmt wohl...


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

Denke Ende der Woche kann ich es abholen  Wahrscheinlich nehm ich gleich noch DMR Vault mit (Schuhgröße 48^^)


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (9. Januar 2018)

Na da besteht ja aller Grund zur Freude.  Gratuliere 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seb_87 (9. Januar 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Na da besteht ja aller Grund zur Freude.  Gratuliere
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Denke werd wohl die 15 Euro für diese Brenndog investieren da komplett schwarz [emoji16]

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayxayx (9. Januar 2018)

Hab seit Ende Oktober ein Trance 1 in Größe S. Konnte es aus Zeitmangel und wegen Umzug bisher leider nur 4-5 Mal bewegen. Bin soweit begeistert, nur die Sattelstüze ist wirklich arg kurz. Überlege sie auszutauschen. Frage mich allerdings wie ich den im Rahmen geführten Zug wechseln soll. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit? Ist das für einen Laien machbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryzero (9. Januar 2018)

Ganz easy wenn schon ein Zug drin ist. 
Einfach mit Isoband beide Hüllen zusammen tapen (nicht geizen, soll ja halten beim durchziehen!) und mit der alten die neue Hülle einziehen - fertig.


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Januar 2018)

ayxayx schrieb:


> Hab seit Ende Oktober ein Trance 1 in Größe S. Konnte es aus Zeitmangel und wegen Umzug bisher leider nur 4-5 Mal bewegen. Bin soweit begeistert, nur die Sattelstüze ist wirklich arg kurz. Überlege sie auszutauschen. Frage mich allerdings wie ich den im Rahmen geführten Zug wechseln soll. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit? Ist das für einen Laien machbar?


Wenn die neue stütze wieder mit seilzug ist dann die alte hülle einfach weiter verwenden 

Lg


----------



## Seb_87 (10. Januar 2018)

Mit welcher Stütze liebäugelst du denn?


----------



## Tobsn (10. Januar 2018)

ayxayx schrieb:


> ... Frage mich allerdings wie ich den im Rahmen geführten Zug wechseln soll. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit? Ist das für einen Laien machbar?
> 
> 
> Gloryzero schrieb:
> ...



Wie schon erwähnt, einfach die alte Hülle verwenden und gegebenenfalls kürzen, hab ich auch so gemacht.
Ansonsten die neue Hülle mit Hilfe der Alten einziehen. Aber Achtung. Nicht ziehen, sondern schieben!!!!
Ganz nützlich ist dabei der Stealth Barb Connector


----------



## sharky (10. Januar 2018)

ayxayx schrieb:


> Frage mich allerdings wie ich den im Rahmen geführten Zug wechseln soll. Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen damit? Ist das für einen Laien machbar?


der zug an sich ist einfach. die hülle ist ja drin. da kannst den zug einfach durchfädeln. wenn du die hülle auch durchschieben musst ist nicht so schwer. die öffnungen sind ja sehr groß, wenn man die gummiführungen, die in den rahmen geclipst werden, rausnimmt


----------



## Seb_87 (10. Januar 2018)

Seh relativ viele Bilder mit https://www.riesel-bike.com/schutzbleche/vorn-schlammpe/ 
Macht das Ding wirklich Sinn oder nur augenwischerei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (10. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Seh relativ viele Bilder mit https://www.riesel-bike.com/schutzbleche/vorn-schlammpe/
> Macht das Ding wirklich Sinn oder nur augenwischerei?


Ja es macht jedemenge sinn das reduziert denn dreck im gesicht fast zu null


----------



## Seb_87 (10. Januar 2018)

[emoji41]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayxayx (10. Januar 2018)

@All Hört sich ja gut an mit dem Zug, hatte mich schon auf ne fummelei eingestellt.

@Seb87 Hab mit der Fox Transfer Performance geliebäugelt. Welche Stütze ich mir letzendlich hole hängt noch davon ab welchen Preis mir mein Fuzzi machen kann.
Dein Rad sieht so aus alsob es meins essen könnte der ganze Platz neben dem Dämpfer


----------



## ayxayx (10. Januar 2018)

Die Mudcatcher sind übrigens Top. Halten den Dreck vom Gesicht und von dem Dämpfer bzw. Gelenk fern.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (10. Januar 2018)

Sehr schöne Dinger. 
Meins stand jetzt leider krankheitsbedingt mehrere Wochen und zack ist die vario Stütze zum zweiten mal fest gefressen [emoji26]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Also ich könnte denke ich auch ein 5l Fass in den Halter klemmen [emoji23][emoji23]

Hab mir mal einen rot/schwarzen von riesel bestellt - der müsste ja ziemlich gleich gross sein? Du hast vorne und hinten den selben verbaut oder?

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## ayxayx (11. Januar 2018)

Genau, sind beides die gleichen. Schönere hatte mein Händler leider nicht da und ich wollte nicht noch tagelang auf den Versandhandel warten. Auf den hinteren kann man allerdings auch verzichten das untere Gelenk bekommt trotzdem noch viel Dreck ab.

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für nen Side Load Cage Flaschenhalter? Mit dem aktuellen ist es wirklich fummelig.


----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

ayxayx schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für nen Side Load Cage Flaschenhalter? Mit dem aktuellen ist es wirklich fummelig.



Ach was - hab doch das selbe Fahrrad und massig Platz


----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Seh relativ viele Bilder mit https://www.riesel-bike.com/schutzbleche/vorn-schlammpe/
> Macht das Ding wirklich Sinn oder nur augenwischerei?





herbert2010 schrieb:


> Ja es macht jedemenge sinn das reduziert denn dreck im gesicht fast zu null










lieber in ehren verschmutzt als mit diesen dingern rumfahren!


----------



## ayxayx (11. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> lieber in ehren verschmutzt als mit diesen dingern rumfahren!



Das kann man so oder so sehen. Ich habe kein Problem mit etwas Dreck im Gesicht, dreckig wird man ja so oder so. Hab mich schonmal ganz schön gewickelt weil ich Matsch in den Augen hatte. Erhöht die passive Sicherheit ungemein. Wenn du mit FullFace und Skibrille fährst ist es natürlich keine Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Nö nö Trail Evo

Würd mir gern noch nen Satz Beläge auf Lager legen - die originalen oder gibt's Empfehlungen?

Nietzange und ein Schloss sind schon auf der Liste 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> lieber in ehren verschmutzt als mit diesen dingern rumfahren!


Lieber keinen dreck mehr im aug


----------



## sharky (11. Januar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Lieber keinen dreck mehr im aug


achtung - achtung - top information!

es wurde die BRILLE erfunden


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> achtung - achtung - top information!
> 
> es wurde die BRILLE erfunden


Ich schaff das auch mit brille  ich glaub du fahrst nicht im richtigen dreck


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (11. Januar 2018)

MTB brillen in sehstärke sind super teuer .
Leider steinschläge in der normalen Brille auch auf Dauer [emoji58]
Ich überlege auch länger so n mud guard dran zu machen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Geht voran [emoji106]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (11. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Geht voran [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist doch der, der Nach dem Werkzeug gefragt hat. Kleiner Tipp  schmeiß den Schlauch weg, oder behalten in als Notfall Lösung und bau die Kiste direkt auf Tubless um. Was besseres kannst nicht machen

zu dem Thema Marshguard an der Front... Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich unterschiedlich. Aber mir gefallen die Dinger irgendwie. Wenn ich ein Rad ohne seh, find ich mittlerweile, dass das irgendwie so leer aussieht. 
Abgesehen davon, bin ich mit meim neuen Rad die erste Runde im piss ohne gefahren. Und zack, hatte ich die ganze scheiße in der Fresse hängen.... Bei mir zählen die Dinger mittlerweile zum must-have.


Ich möchte das hier mal nur so am Rande erwähnen... ich hätte da noch so ein komplett umgebautes Trance in L im Keller stehn, welches ein neuen Besitzer sucht ;-)


----------



## ayxayx (11. Januar 2018)

Das Trance 1 ist von Werk aus Tubeless. Hab aber trotzdem immer nen Ersatzschlauch mit. Man weiß ja nie...

Bin gespannt ob die pumpe unter den Flaschenhalter passt. Hab ne Topeak schieß mich tot... passt nicht wegen der Rahmenbreite.


----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Was is das? War in der Tüte mit den Anleitungen dabei...

Das Trance is Tubeless Ready so wie ich es verstanden hätte...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ayxayx (11. Januar 2018)

Mach mal ein Bild von den Ventilen. Meins ist ziemlich sicher Tubeless.


----------



## xlacherx (11. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Was is das? War in der Tüte mit den Anleitungen dabei...
> 
> Das Trance is Tubeless Ready so wie ich es verstanden hätte...
> 
> ...


Damit kannst du den Ventileinsatz raus und rein drehen (wird hauptsächlich bei Tubeless benötigt)



ayxayx schrieb:


> Das Trance 1 ist von Werk aus Tubeless. Hab aber trotzdem immer nen Ersatzschlauch mit. Man weiß ja nie...
> 
> Bin gespannt ob die pumpe unter den Flaschenhalter passt. Hab ne Topeak schieß mich tot... passt nicht wegen der Rahmenbreite.


Sicher dass du es Tubeless bekommst? Für den Händler würde das keinen Sinn machen, da die Milch eintrocknet wenn das Rad nicht bewegt wird. 
Bei meinem Nomad war halt alles für den Umbau auf Tubeless dabei (Ventile und Milch)


----------



## ayxayx (11. Januar 2018)

Mein Händler hat es direkt Tubeless montiert. Hat das Rad aber auch für mich bestellt.

Tubeless kit ist zumindest beim Lieferumfang aufgeführt.


----------



## xlacherx (11. Januar 2018)

ayxayx schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat es direkt Tubeless montiert. Hat das Rad aber auch für mich bestellt.
> 
> Tubeless kit ist zumindest beim Lieferumfang aufgeführt.


Ja gut, das is dann was anderes. Das ist dann auch eher als "guter Service" von ihm zu sehn. 
Es wird sich wohl kein Händler ein Rad in den Showroom stellen und es davor auf Tubeless umrüsten. 
Von Giant kommt das Rad zu 99% mit Schläuchen und das Material zum Umbau liegt bei. 


Sag mal... ist das normal, dass man meim neuen Trance 5cm Spacer unter dem Vorbau fährt?


----------



## ayxayx (11. Januar 2018)

Der Service da ist schon reinste Sahne, dass muss ich zugeben.

Weiß nicht was du meinst, bei meinem sind es nur 2,7 cm in Größe S.

Frag mal den Seb was bei seinem Riesenrad drunter steckt xD


----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Ich mess mal nach wenn ich die Pumpe montiere ^^ Melde mich in Kürze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Spacer hab ich 2.8cm ^^
Versteh auch das Platzproblem mit der Flasche nicht [emoji14] 750ml
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (11. Januar 2018)

Ist das mudcatcher Ding das selbe für vorn und hinten ?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Jop

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## SuperiorF40 (11. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

eine Frage in die Runde, wie lange dauert es bei euren contact Switch Vario, bis die Stütze von komplett eingefahren bis zum Endanschlag wieder ausgefahren ist?
Könnte es an der Kälte liegen, das bei meiner 2018- 150mm Verstellbereich der Vorgang ca.2-3 sec. dauert?
Danke vorab.

Let's dance with the trance.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (11. Januar 2018)

Also die ist sicherlich nicht die schnellste aber 2 bis 3 sek ist definitiv zu lang 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (11. Januar 2018)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> eine Frage in die Runde, wie lange dauert es bei euren contact Switch Vario, bis die Stütze von komplett eingefahren bis zum Endanschlag wieder ausgefahren ist?
> Könnte es an der Kälte liegen, das bei meiner 2018- 150mm Verstellbereich der Vorgang ca.2-3 sec. dauert?
> ...



Sattelklemme zu fest? Kommt in das ding Luft rein?


----------



## SuperiorF40 (11. Januar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Sattelklemme zu fest? Kommt in das ding Luft rein?



Hab sogar mal die Sattelklemme komplett geöffnet, so das gerade noch die Sattelstütze gehalten wird. Auch nicht besser, vielleicht habe ich ja ein Montagsmodell erwischt.
Werde nächste Woche mal zum Händler fahren.
Danke bisher.


----------



## Seb_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Welche Bremsbeläge fahrt ihr denn so? Die originalen oder Drittanbieter?


----------



## sharky (12. Januar 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> MTB brillen in sehstärke sind super teuer .
> Leider steinschläge in der normalen Brille auch auf Dauer [emoji58]
> Ich überlege auch länger so n mud guard dran zu machen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Das Argument lass ich zählen 

Und wenn man die Brille abnimmt sieht man ja auch nicht mehr wie blöd die Dinger aussehen


----------



## Seb_87 (12. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Und wenn man die Brille abnimmt sieht man ja auch nicht mehr wie blöd die Dinger aussehen



 

Freitag 
Die Frage nach den Ersatzbelägen steht noch im Raum Jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ezekiel-85 (12. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Das Argument lass ich zählen [emoji14]
> 
> Und wenn man die Brille abnimmt sieht man ja auch nicht mehr wie blöd die Dinger aussehen


Die Bäume dann leider auch nicht mehr . Und fehlende Zähne wieder einsammeln fällt auch flach 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (12. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Freitag
> Die Frage nach den Ersatzbelägen steht noch im Raum Jungs


Ich hab weiterhin die normalen und auch bei geballer finde ich das  völlig ok.
Nicht übermäßig,  aber ok 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xlacherx (12. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Freitag
> Die Frage nach den Ersatzbelägen steht noch im Raum Jungs


Kauf dir halt n paar und teste. Es gibt so viele unterschiedliche Beläge die in unterschiedliche Bedingungen unterschiedlich gut funktionieren. 
Für Lange Abfahrten sind z.B. Sinterbeläge gut.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (12. Januar 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Die Bäume dann leider auch nicht mehr . Und fehlende Zähne wieder einsammeln fällt auch flach



...du hast noch Zähne?

Zum Thema Bremsbeläge: Habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit den Alligator Belägen gesammelt.


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (12. Januar 2018)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> ...du hast noch Zähne?
> 
> Zum Thema Bremsbeläge: Habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit den Alligator Belägen gesammelt.


Jau. Aber waren teuer.  Zahnzusatzversicherung FTW [emoji4]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seb_87 (12. Januar 2018)

Ich hab auch noch alle Zähne... incl 4x Weisheit  Und das soll schon so bleiben ^^
Aber ich warte ja auch schon seit Ende November auf meinen Trail Evo...

Was wäre denn ein guter/günstiger Fullface für den Wald?


----------



## hirschy (12. Januar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Das trace meiner frau war bis jetzt das einzige bike bei dem ich nach 2 jahren alles lager aufgemacht habe und die alle super sauber und auch noch genug fett hatten



Da gerade etwas Zeit über ist (Elternzeit, super Sache!) hab ich angefangen mir mal die Hinterbaulager anzugucken (Trance 2 Ltd 2016, 13 Monate im Einsatz und ca. 3300km runter, Wäsche mit Schlauch ohne Kärcher ).

Geknarzt hat bislang noch nichts, per Hand war der Lauf des einen Lagers merkbar rau. Hab noch nicht viele Lager gesehen, aber die rötliche Schmiere in zwei von vier Lagern spricht jetzt eher nicht für die Trance-Lager?!

 
Hab alle Lager mit Fett vollgepropft, die Komplettreinigung hab ich mir jetzt nicht gegeben. Langzeitschutz sollte ja hoffentlich trotzdem erhöht sein...?!
 
Als Anleitung fand ich folgende Seite klasse: http://www.leokast.de/diverses/tutorials/kugellager-warten-reparieren/

Kann mir noch jemand sagen in welche Richtung das mittlere Lager der Wippe geöffnet wird? Sitzt recht stramm und ich will´s nicht vernudeln....


Update:
Hab´s noch selbst geschafft; bißchen WD40 und von der anderen Seite mit größerem Inbus ging´s dann (normales Gewinde).

Die beiden Lager, die dann zum Vorschein kamen, hatten´s am Meisten nötig.
 
Musste sie erstmal einweichen und mit bißchen Gewalt dazu überreden, sich noch zu drehen. Hab sie gesäubert und auch mit Fett vollgeklatscht.
Um an die beiden großen Lager zu kommen brauche ich jetzt erstmal das Kurbelmontagewerkzeug... Was für´n Quatsch, dass man da wieder was Extra für braucht 
Bin gespannt, wie die aussehen. Alles in allem bin ich von meinem ersten etwas hochwertigeren Rad schon enttäuscht. Nach einem Jahr schon solche Zustände... aber wenn ich in den schon zitierten Langzeittest der Mountainbike schaue, kommt das ja selbst bei Rädern in der >8K€ bei ähnlicher Laufleistung vor...
Die ebenfalls dort erwähnten Lackschäden kann ich auch bestätigen:
 


Na ja, was soll´s... Nix ist für die Ewigkeit...


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Januar 2018)

anscheinend ist ein trance immer gut für ein Foto des tages 

vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne auf denn Stern rechts oben über dem bild drücken


----------



## Seb_87 (15. Januar 2018)

Wo kann man denn eine Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr beziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gloryzero (15. Januar 2018)

Sicher Zuviel des Guten -> http://www.invisiframe.co.uk/GIANT

Ansonsten einfach Folie kaufen und selbst zurecht schneiden. Gibt es auf allen einschlägigen Handelsplattformen für schmales Geld, aber musst halt basteln.


----------



## Seb_87 (15. Januar 2018)

Ja für 72 Pfund kannste viel Folie schneiden ^^

https://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-l...WU95h3SfhV8P1MVG1_5ieEc_KKnDao4waAtKpEALw_wcB


----------



## xlacherx (15. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn eine Schutzfolie fürs Unterrohr beziehen?



Is dein Rahmen matt? Wenn ja, nimm die 

http://www.lackprotect.de/pul_film00.html

Achja... Viele Sachen die hier in letzter Zeit gefragt werden, wurden im forum schon oft beantwortet.
Mit der Suchfunktion kann man sich daher die Fragen ziemlich schnell selber beantworten [emoji6]


----------



## sharky (16. Januar 2018)

Die dicke 3M Folie als Meterware kaufen und dann zuschneiden. Reicht völlig


----------



## Seb_87 (16. Januar 2018)

Jemand zufällig die Breite des Unterrohrs zur Hand?
Beim Fluss gäbs 120x1000mm... Könnte man ja dann für zwei Räder nehmen wenn 60 reichen


----------



## sharky (16. Januar 2018)

je nachdem wie weit die folie gehen soll wird das knapp. ich hab immer min. 150mm genommen, eben um 2 räder damit zu bekleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (16. Januar 2018)

Ich habe für das Unterrohr meines Giant Trance 2018 einen Streifen von 500x50mm verwendet.
Die Steinschlagschutzfolie gabs vor ca. 4 Wochen bei der Norma für knapp 10€


----------



## Seb_87 (16. Januar 2018)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Ich habe für das Unterrohr meines Giant Trance 2018 einen Streifen von 500x50mm verwendet.
> Die Steinschlagschutzfolie gabs vor ca. 4 Wochen bei der Norma für knapp 10€



Hast du evtl ein Bild vom abgeklebten Bereich?
Rein vom denken her müsste diese für zwei Unterrohre reichen wenn ich se in der Mitte teile...
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0017SBH10/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3VYRFWEG1ZU0A&colid=C3DY0QAT7VZ9&psc=0 

60x1000mm dann


----------



## SuperiorF40 (18. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Hast du evtl ein Bild vom abgeklebten Bereich?
> Rein vom denken her müsste diese für zwei Unterrohre reichen wenn ich se in der Mitte teile...
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0017SBH10/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3VYRFWEG1ZU0A&colid=C3DY0QAT7VZ9&psc=0
> 
> 60x1000mm dann



Die farblose Folie ist natürlich schwierig zu fotografieren, aber vielleicht erkennt man, das die Folie von der Breite her den Giant Schriftzug etwa 5mm auf jeder Seite überdeckt.


----------



## rmaurer (18. Januar 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Da gerade etwas Zeit über ist (Elternzeit, super Sache!) hab ich angefangen mir mal die Hinterbaulager anzugucken (Trance 2 Ltd 2016, 13 Monate im Einsatz und ca. 3300km runter, Wäsche mit Schlauch ohne Kärcher ).
> 
> Geknarzt hat bislang noch nichts, per Hand war der Lauf des einen Lagers merkbar rau. Hab noch nicht viele Lager gesehen, aber die rötliche Schmiere in zwei von vier Lagern spricht jetzt eher nicht für die Trance-Lager?!
> Anhang anzeigen 685295 Anhang anzeigen 685296
> ...


Die "hochwertigen" Räder haben ja leider die gleichen für den Einsatzbereich Mountainbike ungeeigneten Kugellager

Wer lange Freude an seinem Rad haben will dem empfehle ich bereits direkt nach dem Kauf alle Lager zu zerlegen und mit Fett zu füllen, dazu gehören auch Tretlager und Steuersatz (welcher bei mir komplett trocken montiert war)


----------



## aibeekey (18. Januar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Steuersatz (welcher bei mir komplett trocken montiert war)



Ich hab nie verstanden, warum da außen am Lager fett dran sollte. Mach ich nie und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Allerdings wasche ich mein Bike auch so gut wie nie. Dreck trocknet und fällt dann beim nächsten Mal ab. Als anti Wasser Prävention mag es ggf Sinn machen. Wobei das Fett auch da eher im Lager sein sollte oder was verspricht man sich außen?


----------



## rmaurer (19. Januar 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Ich hab nie verstanden, warum da außen am Lager fett dran sollte. Mach ich nie und noch nie Probleme gehabt.



Wo Fett ist kann kein Wasser sein. Wenn sich Wasser unter der oberen Steuersatzabdeckung sammeln kann und das wird es spätestens bei längeren Regenfahrten hat es alle Zeit der Welt langsam weiter ins Lager einzudringen, vor allem nachdem dieses Lager ebenfalls nicht komplett mit Fett gefüllt ist sondern praktisch fast "leer" wie eh alle Lager am Bike.

Ich habe schon so viele Steuersätze gesehen die man hätte retten können bevor es zu spät ist und zugegeben die Situation dass man als Endkunde an einen Neurad erstmal 2 Stunden händisch nacharbeiten muss ist absurd aber noch immer besser als sich nach 2 Jahren darüber ärgern dass die Lager plötzlich knacken!


----------



## sharky (19. Januar 2018)

ich hatte auch schon steuersatzlager, die reingegammelt waren. seitdem immer fett auch in die lagerschalen und auf das lager oben drauf. wasser kommt ja nicht nur beim waschen rein. auch in schlamm ist ja wasser, das langsam dann durchkriecht


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Januar 2018)

Ich überfülle die Lager immer mit Fett und dann kommt noch mal eine Lage Fett unter die Staub- bzw. Endkappen. 
Dass die Lager rau laufen, macht nichts; nur kein Spiel sollten sie aufweisen.
Der raue Lauf kommt halt daher, dass Kugellager nicht für Hinterbauten gebaut sind.


----------



## Walter08 (20. Januar 2018)

Ich hab hier nun gelesen, dass viele nur das Unterrohr mit Folie bekleben. Hat denn hier jemand auch Erfahrungen mit einem vorgefertigten Komplettset für einen Carbonrahmen?
Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Giant Trance Advanced 1 (2018) zulegen und gleich den Rahmen vernünftig schützen.


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Januar 2018)

hi

heute wars geil 

















lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaaf-ww (20. Januar 2018)

Da ich mit der Standart-Bremse meines 2016er Trance 3 (Shimano M395) nicht wirklich zufrieden bin möchte ich gerne auf eine ZEE upgraden.
Passt die hier angebotene plug&play? https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/ZEE-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-p45520/

Und wenn das Set passt, sollte ich direkt die Standart Bremsscheiben (RT56) gegen die empfohlenen RT66 tauschen?


----------



## S-H-A (20. Januar 2018)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Da ich mit der Standart-Bremse meines 2016er Trance 3 (Shimano M395) nicht wirklich zufrieden bin möchte ich gerne auf eine ZEE upgraden.
> Passt die hier angebotene plug&play? https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/ZEE-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-p45520/
> 
> Und wenn das Set passt, sollte ich direkt die Standart Bremsscheiben (RT56) gegen die empfohlenen RT66 tauschen?



Ja und ja


----------



## sharky (20. Januar 2018)

Eine zee am Trance? Reicht da nicht eine guide?


----------



## schaaf-ww (20. Januar 2018)

Ich bringe fahrfertig gut 115 kg auf die Waage, daher die Einstellung: nicht kleckern sondern klotzen...


----------



## mango3 (20. Januar 2018)

Ich würde auf eine XT upgraden - das reicht allemal, bis du 1000HM am Stück wegbremst.
Wenn du umbaust, wirst du zumindest die hintere Bremsleitung neu befüllen und somit entlüften müssen. Ist kein Hexenwerk, einfach vorher einmal schauen, was da für Werkzeug hilft und wie es geht. Man muss es sich definitiv zutrauen - Bremsen sind eine Sicherheitsvorrichtung.


----------



## xlacherx (20. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Eine zee am Trance? Reicht da nicht eine guide?



Und? 
Ich bin auch zee, Saint, xt, shigura und mt7 am Trance gefahren?! Ich habs noch nie bereut eine starke Bremse zu haben


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Januar 2018)

Und schon wieder zum foto des tages vorgeschlagen muss am giant liegen 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2232743

Lg


----------



## sharky (21. Januar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Und?
> Ich bin auch zee, Saint, xt, shigura und mt7 am Trance gefahren?! Ich habs noch nie bereut eine starke Bremse zu haben


Gewicht Gewicht und nochmal Gewicht


----------



## schaaf-ww (22. Januar 2018)

Beim System-Gewicht ist wahrscheinlich beim Fahrer das größere Optimierungspotenzial...
Ich hab die ZEE inkl. passender Scheiben mal bestellt und fang dann jetzt schonmal an zu hungern um das Mehr-Gewicht der Bremse bei mir wieder auszugleichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (22. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Gewicht Gewicht und nochmal Gewicht



Gut, kommt auf die Vorlieben an  - aber die Bremse wäre eines der Teile, wo ich jetzt nicht auf jedes Gramm schaue. 
Die muss Ankern - und das überall, immer und ziemlich brachial [emoji1]

Dann lieber beim Antrieb, Laufräder oder Reifen (aber passend für den Einsatzbereich) Gewicht sparen.


----------



## sharky (22. Januar 2018)

naja also kompromisse gehe ich bei der bremse auch keine ein. bei den reifen auch nicht. nur am rande. aber es gibt ja was zwischen der zee und code das für das, was man mit dem trance so machen kann, mehr als ausreichend brachial ankert


----------



## Seb_87 (22. Januar 2018)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Beim System-Gewicht ist wahrscheinlich beim Fahrer das größere Optimierungspotenzial...
> Ich hab die ZEE inkl. passender Scheiben mal bestellt und fang dann jetzt schonmal an zu hungern um das Mehr-Gewicht der Bremse bei mir wieder auszugleichen...


Oder einfach vorher mal pinkeln gehen ^^

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman1987 (26. Januar 2018)

Walter08 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nun gelesen, dass viele nur das Unterrohr mit Folie bekleben. Hat denn hier jemand auch Erfahrungen mit einem vorgefertigten Komplettset für einen Carbonrahmen?
> Ich möchte mir demnächst ein Giant Trance Advanced 1 (2018) zulegen und gleich den Rahmen vernünftig schützen.



Hab heute mein neues Trance Advanced 1 foliert. Hab das große Komplettkit von easy Frame verwendet. Ist zwar eigentlich für den Alu Rahmen aber bis auf ein, zwei Anpassungen passt es super. Außerdem sind noch extra streifen dabei die man an gewünschten Stellen verwenden kann. Das set ist wirklich extrem umfangreich. Mit etwas Gedult und einem Heißluftgebläse hat das super funktioniert. Kannst dein Bike aber auch hin schicken und die folieren es für dich.


----------



## schaaf-ww (26. Januar 2018)

So, die ZEE ist montiert. Am Sonntag wird getestet...


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (26. Januar 2018)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Hab heute mein neues Trance Advanced 1 foliert. Hab das große Komplettkit von easy Frame verwendet. Ist zwar eigentlich für den Alu Rahmen aber bis auf ein, zwei Anpassungen passt es super. Außerdem sind noch extra streifen dabei die man an gewünschten Stellen verwenden kann. Das set ist wirklich extrem umfangreich. Mit etwas Gedult und einem Heißluftgebläse hat das super funktioniert. Kannst dein Bike aber auch hin schicken und die folieren es für dich.



Pics or it didnt happen [emoji3]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman1987 (27. Januar 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Pics or it didnt happen [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich mach heute Mittag welche wenn die Sonne raus kommt. Hoffe man sieht das auch auf den Bildern.


----------



## Iceman1987 (27. Januar 2018)

Ezekiel-85 schrieb:


> Pics or it didnt happen [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ich hoffe man kann ein wenig die Folie erkennen. Ist sehr schwer die überhaupt sichtbar auf ein Bild zu bekommen. Aber so soll das ja eigentlich auch sein. optisch völlig unauffällig.

Die Kettenstrebe ist auch von innen foliert. Das lässt sich mit eingebauten Laufrad aber nicht fotografieren. Sind knapp 30 vorgeformte Folien, rund 20 ovale kleine Folien für scheuerstellen der Leitungen und noch 5 rechtwinklige Folien für die freie Verwendung.

PS: Ich weis dass es nicht perfekt ist. War meine erste Folierung.


----------



## sharky (28. Januar 2018)

Und was kostet das set?


----------



## Iceman1987 (28. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> Und was kostet das set?



Das große hat 80€ gekostet. Das kleine kostet glaub 65€


----------



## schaaf-ww (28. Januar 2018)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> So, die ZEE ist montiert. Am Sonntag wird getestet...



Der Umbau hat sich gelohnt...
Schön dosierbar und mit ordentlich Biss. Der Leerweg der hinteren Bremse könnte noch etwas geringer sein, aber das bekomm ich vielleicht durch nochmaliges Entlüften hin.


----------



## sharky (29. Januar 2018)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Das große hat 80€ gekostet. Das kleine kostet glaub 65€


dafür bekomm ich jede menge der dicken 3M folie, die ich mir dann halt selbst zurecht schneide. das ist schon verdammt teuer...


----------



## Iceman1987 (29. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> dafür bekomm ich jede menge der dicken 3M folie, die ich mir dann halt selbst zurecht schneide. das ist schon verdammt teuer...



Das ist wohl richtig. Wenn du dir die Mühe machen willst kannst du das natürlich machen. Für mich musste das schnell gehen und passen. Das tut es beides. Hält nach zwei matschtouren bei Kälte und ordentlich Beschuss durch kleine Steine hervorragend und erfüllt seinen Zweck. Von irgendwas müssen die ja auch leben. Umsonst macht keiner die Formen.  

Wer Zeit, Geduld und etwas Geschick hat kann das natürlich selber weitaus günstiger verwirklichen.


----------



## Seb_87 (29. Januar 2018)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Wer Zeit, Geduld und etwas Geschick hat



Dir fehlen also diese Attribute? 

Sorry aber die Vorlage musste ich spielen


----------



## Iceman1987 (29. Januar 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Dir fehlen also diese Attribute?
> 
> Sorry aber die Vorlage musste ich spielen



Zeit und Geduld fehlen definitiv. Das andere sollte in ausreichendem Maße vorhanden sein.


----------



## H12345 (29. Januar 2018)

Mein Trance 2 2018 sehr zufrieden bis jetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. Januar 2018)

H12345 schrieb:


> Mein Trance 2 2018 sehr zufrieden bis jetzt Anhang anzeigen 690852


bei den spacern unterm vorbau sehe ich noch tuningpotenzial


----------



## H12345 (30. Januar 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> bei den spacern unterm vorbau sehe ich noch tuningpotenzial


Is noch orginal.was könnte da geändert werden?


----------



## sharky (1. Februar 2018)

alle bis auf einen raus. bringt auch mehr druck auf das VR was bergab von vorteil ist


----------



## Iceman1987 (1. Februar 2018)

Hab auch nur einen ganz dünnen spacer unter dem Vorbau. Fährt sich meiner Ansicht nach besser. Ist natürlich wie so häufig geschmackssache.


----------



## sharky (1. Februar 2018)

Irgendwann baut man den Lenker bzw. Vorbau ganz runter. Muss man sich rantasten. Solange man den Schaft nicht absägt kann man das ja jederzeit wieder rückgängig machen


----------



## rmaurer (1. Februar 2018)

für Fahrer die eher an der Grenze zum nächst kleineren Rahmen sind kann das tieferlegen des Cockpits durchaus Sinn machen da Giant hier absichtlich höher baut um auch Fahrern mit langen Beinen eine gute Sitzposition zu ermöglichen, ich würde aber niemals sofort abschneiden sondern vorher mit Spacern spielen und eventuell sofern auch ein breiterer Lenker ansteht gleich einen mit weniger Rise verbauen und die Spacer unterm Vorbau lassen


----------



## xlacherx (9. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> für Fahrer die eher an der Grenze zum nächst kleineren Rahmen sind kann das tieferlegen des Cockpits durchaus Sinn machen da Giant hier absichtlich höher baut um auch Fahrern mit langen Beinen eine gute Sitzposition zu ermöglichen, ich würde aber niemals sofort abschneiden sondern vorher mit Spacern spielen und eventuell sofern auch ein breiterer Lenker ansteht gleich einen mit weniger Rise verbauen und die Spacer unterm Vorbau lassen



Den Ansatz mit "Breiter Lenker mit wenig Rise und dafür viele Spacer" finde ich (sry für den Ausdruck - ist nicht persönlich gemeint) bescheuert. 
Ich würde (wenn die höhe nicht passt) erstmal so probieren (nur mit den Spacern). Wenn man dann seine endgültige, optimale höhe gefunden hat, und einen neuen Lenker will, würde ich eher einen Lenker kaufen, der (viel) Rise hat, und dann so viele Spcer wie möglich raus schmeißen. 
Diese Konstruktionen mit 3cm Spacer und mehr (unter dem Vorbau) geht optisch echt gar nicht...


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Februar 2018)

kann mir ggf jemand von euch trance'lern mit meiner xd freilauf problematik am trx1 lrs weiter helfen:

Giant TRX1: passender XD Freilauf gesucht


----------



## Highsider84 (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo !
Ich habe mal eine frage an alle Trance Fahrer.
Warum ist bei einigen Trance, wo sich Ober- und Unterrohr am Steuerrohr treffen ein Zwischenraum ?
hab das jetzt schon öfters gesehen und frage mich warum das so ist ?!
liegt das an der Rahmengröße ?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (22. Februar 2018)

Ja liegt an der Größe. Je größer der Rahmen desto größer der Abstand. Auch das Steuerrohr wächst mit der Rahmengröße


----------



## Highsider84 (22. Februar 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ja liegt an der Größe. Je größer der Rahmen desto größer der Abstand. Auch das Steuerrohr wächst mit der Rahmengröße




vielen Dank


----------



## rmaurer (22. Februar 2018)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Ja liegt an der Größe. Je größer der Rahmen desto größer der Abstand. Auch das Steuerrohr wächst mit der Rahmengröße



So so bei einem größeren Rahmen werden die Rohre also auch länger, die Geometrietabelle auf der Giant Seite ist also doch richtig. 

Gott sei Dank gibt dieses Forum um solche Sachen zu klären, die Welt is echt mega kompliziert geworden in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Frodijak (22. Februar 2018)

…


----------



## ibkc (22. Februar 2018)

Das scheint aber nur bei den Modellen ab 2017 so zu sein, hab die Alu Version 2014-2016  in einer L und die hat an der Stelle ne verdammt lange Schweißnaht


----------



## Starter77 (22. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> So so bei einem größeren Rahmen werden die Rohre also auch länger, die Geometrietabelle auf der Giant Seite ist also doch richtig.
> 
> Gott sei Dank gibt dieses Forum um solche Sachen zu klären, die Welt is echt mega kompliziert geworden in den letzten Jahren.



Ich habe nunmal keine Lust, Leute, die freundlich fragen, runterzuputzen! Das überlasse ich gerne anderen - die mehr Erfahrung damit haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider84 (23. Februar 2018)

Tut mir leid das ich gefragt habe.
Hätte das mit meiner absolut erstklassigen Schul- und Berufsausbildung eigentlich selbst herausfinden müssen.

wie gesagt, Entschuldigung fürs Fragen


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Februar 2018)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> wie gesagt, Entschuldigung fürs Fragen


halb so wild
wenn du jetzt 3 strafrunden ummen block fährst und dich im anschluss freiwillig abmeldest, ist alles wieder in ordnung ;-)
schliesslich sind wir hier in einem experten- und nicht irgendeinem dummbatzenforum...


----------



## dbf (25. Februar 2018)

hab jetzt schön öfter gehört, dass leute ihr trance hinten uach 150 bzw sogar 160 mm aufgebockt haben. Hat jemand hier vielleicht erfahrungen dazu?


----------



## Gloryzero (25. Februar 2018)

Hatte ich paar Seiten früher bebildert gezeigt. Beim FloatX relativ kostengünstig lösbar. 54mm Hub/ca. 150mm FW.
Einfach mal durch den Thread lesen.


----------



## __Lori__ (25. Februar 2018)

Suche Unterrohrschutz für Trance 2 LTD (2017, Alu):
Passt dieser?
https://www.bike24.de/i/p/2/5/205652_01_d.jpg
Erfahrungen damit?
Danke


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (25. Februar 2018)

Bin am überlegen ob ich an meinem Trance 2 ltd aus 2017 mal neue Reifen drauf packe . Bin allerdings unsicher welche breite ich maximal nehmen sollte . Hat da jemand Erfahrungen oder tips ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dbf (25. Februar 2018)

Die Trailking von conti 2,4 oder Maxxis minion2,4


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (25. Februar 2018)

Danke .
Hatte auch die Minion 2.4 im Sinn bzw die Baron 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Iceman1987 (25. Februar 2018)

dbf schrieb:


> Die Trailking von conti 2,4 oder Maxxis minion2,4


 
Definitiv Minion. Vorne 3c maxxTerra und hinten dual compound. Ob dhf oder dhr2 ist da schon ne glaubensfrage. Macht man mit beiden nix falsch 

Ich fahre im Sommer:
Vorne: Dhf 3c maxxTerra 
Hinten: Ardent dual compound 

Im Winter: 
Vorne: Shorty 3c maxxTerra
Hinten: Aggressor dual compound


----------



## xlacherx (26. Februar 2018)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Definitiv Minion. Vorne 3c maxxTerra und hinten dual compound. Ob dhf oder dhr2 ist da schon ne glaubensfrage. Macht man mit beiden nix falsch
> 
> Ich fahre im Sommer:
> Vorne: Dhf 3c maxxTerra
> ...



3C Mischungen im Winter ist nicht grad die klügste Entscheidung. Hier mal n Zitat von der Maxxis Homepage



> *WICHTIG *Bei niedrigen Bodentemperaturen (unter 6°C) raten wir vom Einsatz der Mischungen 3C MaxxTerra & 3C MaxxGrip ab. Die weichen Komponenten in den Mittel- und Außenstollen neigen bei Kälte zum Verhärten. Dadurch können Performanceeinbußen im Kurvenhalt entstehen, als auch – je nach Anwendungsdauer – optische Mängel wie Rissbildungen am Mischungs-“Übergang” an den Flanken. Wesentlich besser funktionieren bei Kälte unsere DualCompound Mischungen, welche temperaturunempfindlich sind und stets die selbe Performance bieten, ob bei -15° oder +20° Celsius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman1987 (26. Februar 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> 3C Mischungen im Winter ist nicht grad die klügste Entscheidung. Hier mal n Zitat von der Maxxis Homepage



Das ist mir durchaus bekannt. Allerdings hab ich noch nie einen Gripverlust oder sonstige performance Einbußen am shorty festgestellt. Und abgesehen von den letzen 2 Wochen sind hier selten unter 6‘C tagsüber. Wobei er selbst im Schnee und Eis seinen Dienst einwandfrei verrichtet hat. Da fährt man ja eh keine Rennen 
Der Winter an meinem Wohnort zeichnet sich eher durch Matsch und Nässe aus. Deshalb ist er für meine Verwendung die richtige Wahl.


----------



## rmaurer (26. Februar 2018)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Suche Unterrohrschutz für Trance 2 LTD (2017, Alu):
> Passt dieser?
> https://www.bike24.de/i/p/2/5/205652_01_d.jpg
> Erfahrungen damit?
> Danke


Ich hab genau den am Alurahmen vom 2015er Trance obwohl er eigentlich für den Carbonrahmen vorgesehen ist







Beim 2017er Trance ist die Biegung im Unterrohrberreich doch wieder etwas anders, der Schutz ist aber auch relativ flexibel. Würde mal die Google Bildersuche bemühen aber mit 7€ ist jetzt auch nicht viel verloren


----------



## fastclimber (26. Februar 2018)

Hallo, hat von euch schon jemand die Kettenführung entfernt? Sollte doch auch ohne funktionieren ohne dass die Kette abspringt, oder habt ihr euch Nachteile eingehandelt? Ich fahre Trails bis S2, da sollte man noch ohne das Ratterding auskommen. 
Um wieviel Glieder musstet ihr die Kette kürzen?
Danke schon mal


----------



## hirschy (26. Februar 2018)

Hab die KeFü gerade runter, da die Rollen nach nem Jahr schon hinüber waren (Lager rostig, rausgebrochen).
Fahre jetzt so, ohne die Kette gekürzt zu haben. Geht auch, nach (kleinen) Sprüngen und wenn´s ruppiger wird, liegt die Kette jedoch teilweise nicht mehr ordentlich drauf. Für mich macht sie also schon Sinn...


----------



## sharky (26. Februar 2018)

ich fahr mit NW blatt ohne KeFü. hält problemlos seit dem ersten tag. und der ist schon lange rum...


----------



## hirschy (26. Februar 2018)

Das NW macht da den kleinen Unterschied... fahre die Original-Schaltung mit 2x10...


----------



## fastclimber (26. Februar 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Hab die KeFü gerade runter, da die Rollen nach nem Jahr schon hinüber waren (Lager rostig, rausgebrochen).
> Fahre jetzt so, ohne die Kette gekürzt zu haben. Geht auch, nach (kleinen) Sprüngen und wenn´s ruppiger wird, liegt die Kette jedoch teilweise nicht mehr ordentlich drauf. Für mich macht sie also schon Sinn...


Dann mach ich das auch mal, wenn es in der Garage wieder deutliche Plusgrade hat. Man muss vermutlich die Kurbel wegmachen, damit man an die Schrauben rankommt. Hätte erwartet, dass die Kette dann 1 Glied zu lange ist, vielleicht springt sie deswegen bei dir ein wenig?
Mal sehen wie die Kettenspannung aussieht wenn ich das Teil weg hab....


----------



## hirschy (26. Februar 2018)

Prinzipiell reicht es zum Testen die eine Schraube rauszunehmen, Röllchen und Vorderteil weg und schon baumelt sie...
Solltest du Gefallen dran finden, bau sie ganz ab (und lass sie mir für´n schmalen Taler zukommen ;-)) Da muss dann die Kurbel raus, ist aber auch kein Hexenwerk...


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Februar 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Beim 2017er Trance ist die Biegung im Unterrohrberreich doch wieder etwas anders, der Schutz ist aber auch relativ flexibel


ist bei b24 aber mit modelljahr 2018 aufgeführt, also sollte es doch auch für modelle >2017 passen...
kannst ja mal berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatzefitze (26. Februar 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> ist bei b24 aber mit modelljahr 2018 aufgeführt, also sollte es doch auch für modelle >2017 passen...
> kannst ja mal berichten!


Ich hab mir genau den Schutz auch gekauft. Zwar noch nicht aufgeklebt, aber vom dranhalten her sollte das genauso passen wie bei @rmaurer. Wobei ich ihn ehrlich gesagt umgekehrt (Giant-Logo nach oben) aufgeklebt hätte...


----------



## __Lori__ (26. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Tips zum Unterrohrschutz!
Wenn ich bei b24 noch was zum Dazubestellen finde, überleg ich's mir den 'mal zu ordern, da ist nicht viel verloren.
Beim 2017er Trance ist allerdings der GIANT-Schriftzug unten am Unterrohr, der wird davon vllt. verdeckt, was ... aussehen würde, evtl. kann man da was zuschneiden, käme auf den Versuch an ... grübel.
Was haltet ihr von robustem, dicken Klebeband, bitte nicht lachen: z.B. 3M Safety Walk Antirutschband schwarz 100mm, das wäre auch ein wenig strukturiert?


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2018)

Wie oft schaust du dir den Schriftzug am unterrohr denn an? Mir ging an der stelle der Schutz klar vor Optik an einer ohnehin nicht im direkten Blickfeld liegenden stelle


----------



## __Lori__ (27. Februar 2018)

Danke sharky. Der Schriftzug beginnt, von unten nach oben, knapp unterhalb der unteren Schraube der Trinkflaschenhalterung, siehe hirschys Foto oben auf dieser Seite (man kann's gerade so erkennen wenn man reinzoomt). Meine bevorzugte Lösung, wäre daher transparente Folie (fürs Auto, Foliatec o.Ä.) im oberen Teil und was robustes darunter, also in der Biegung zum Tretlager hin.
Mal sehen, bin noch unschlüssig .


----------



## sharky (27. Februar 2018)

naja, jedem wie er mag. ich würd da einfach den schutz draufpappen. oder diesen zurechtschneiden. das geht auch. kannst mit wärme und scharfem messer vorne auch schön die kanten brechenm dann sieht das gut aus. ich hab bei mir damals den schutz auf eine zuvor durchgehend über das ganze unterrohr und tretlager verklebte folie gepappt. hat den vorteil, dass der schutz auf der folie besser klebt als auf dem rahmen


----------



## __Lori__ (27. Februar 2018)

An ein paar Stellen habe ich von Anfang an transparente Foliatec Lackschutzfolie draufgeklebt (Autozubehör), z.B. dort wo ich die Mudguards mit Klettband befestigt habe (an der Gabel und hinter der Wippe).
Das mit der Folien-"Zwischenschicht" klingt gut, auch weil man nicht weiß wie sich Kleber z.B. von doppelseitigem Klebeband auf'm Lack verhält. Zumindest die Autofolie lässt sich mit Wärme wieder leicht und rückstandsfrei lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (27. Februar 2018)

Hab meinen mit dickem 3M Klebeband abgeklebt. Hält tip top und schützt rundum.


----------



## sharky (28. Februar 2018)

klebeband? transparent, hoffe ich? die haben in der tat ein klebeband, das der lackschutzfolie sehr ähnlich ist. aber auch sehr teuer...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Februar 2018)

Fehler: Es ist nicht von 3M, sondern von Tesa.

Das hier, glaube ich: http://www.tesa.at/handwerker/tesa-putzband-4172-standard.html


----------



## sharky (2. März 2018)

und warum nimmt man das? günstiger als die 3M folie ist es nicht


----------



## herbert2010 (3. März 2018)

nach dem junior der alte trance rahmen zu klein wurde und er aber auf das bike so steht, hab ich ihm über denn markt einen neuen alten besorgt jetzt past es wieder 





,






















lg


----------



## xlacherx (9. März 2018)

Servus,

hat hier noch jemand den OD2 Steuersatz, welcher 2014 verbaut wurde rumliegen? 
Bzw. würde ich nur die obere Abdeckkappe benötigen. 

Falls wer noch was hat, bitte melden. 

mfg


----------



## Der_GruE (10. März 2018)

So erste Ausbaustufe ist abgeschlossen. Und bei 13,2 kg.


----------



## fastclimber (10. März 2018)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> So erste Ausbaustufe ist abgeschlossen. Und bei 13,2 kg.
> Anhang anzeigen 706114


Was haste gemacht? Vorne 1 fach, Felgen? Spritzschutz vorne passend zum Rahmen, Reifen? Lenker sieht breiter aus, kann aber täuschen. Sonst noch was?


----------



## Der_GruE (10. März 2018)

Alles neu aufgebaut. Ist das Advanced  Rahmen Set gewesen. Aber mal sehen was die Saison noch alles geändert wird. Läuft aber schon echt geil der Bock. Schon agil und guter vortrieb.


----------



## sharky (11. März 2018)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> So erste Ausbaustufe ist abgeschlossen. Und bei 13,2 kg.


da gehen noch 2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_GruE (11. März 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> da gehen noch 2kg


Nicht wirklich. Aber eins ist noch locker drin. Kostet dann aber richtig Asche.


----------



## Seb_87 (11. März 2018)

Schön wars
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (12. März 2018)

Der_GruE schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Aber eins ist noch locker drin. Kostet dann aber richtig Asche.


Zwei gehen. Ich habe den Beweis erbracht 
Aber finanziell natürlich sehr aufwändig


----------



## Fischi23 (13. März 2018)

Hey,

will mir für mein Trance 2 LTD 2016 ne neue Bremse holen. Habe gerade die Anleitung nicht parat. Kann mir einer sagen welchen Adapter ich brauche bzw. ob ich vorne überhaupt von 180 auf 200/203 gehen darf? Gabel ist die von Werk verbaute Fox 32 140 FIT4.


----------



## xlacherx (13. März 2018)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> will mir für mein Trance 2 LTD 2016 ne neue Bremse holen. Habe gerade die Anleitung nicht parat. Kann mir einer sagen welchen Adapter ich brauche bzw. ob ich vorne überhaupt von 180 auf 200/203 gehen darf? Gabel ist die von Werk verbaute Fox 32 140 FIT4.



Vorne sollten glaub immer 200/203mm gehn. 
2016 waren die meisten Gabeln noch mit Pm6" (160mm Scheiben ohne Adapter) ausgerüstet. 

Adapter nutze ich mittlerweile immer die vom Bremsenhersteller. Das macht die wenigsten Problem. 


Bei Magura wäre dann das der Adapter:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Magura/Adapter-QM42-fuer-PM-auf-PM-VR-203-mm-p42968/

Hier Shimano ( Typ Pm6" auf Pm)
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/Scheibenbremsadapter-fuer-203-mm-Scheibe-p63560/

Oder sram 
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Avid/Scheibenbremsadapter-40P-fuer-PM-auf-PM-p29820/

Wenn man ne 2018er Gabel hat muss man halt aufpassen, da diese mittlerweile (zum Teil) eine Pm7" Aufnahme haben (180mm Scheibe ohne Adapter)


----------



## Fischi23 (13. März 2018)

Danke für die info.


----------



## sharky (13. März 2018)

bei der 32mm gabel mit 200mm scheibe... die dürfte sich schon etwas verwinden. gehen wird es. ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## platt_ziege (13. März 2018)

die schaltzughüllen (bei den 2017er) sind innen wohl durchgehend, oder?
danke schön!


----------



## xlacherx (13. März 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> bei der 32mm gabel mit 200mm scheibe... die dürfte sich schon etwas verwinden. gehen wird es. ich würde es nicht machen.




Naja sagen wir mal so... Bei ner scheiß bremse mit 200er Scheibe wird die Gabel sich sowohl nicht so stark verwinden wie bei ner ordentlichen bremse (Saint, mt7 Code...) mit 180er Scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischi23 (13. März 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Naja sagen wir mal so... Bei ner scheiß bremse mit 200er Scheibe wird die Gabel sich sowohl nicht so stark verwinden wie bei ner ordentlichen bremse (Saint, mt7 Code...) mit 180er Scheibe.



Hatte mit einem Bekannten gesprochen, der sich mit der Materie sehr gur auskennt. Er meinte solange man bei 2 Kolben bleibt, ist 200 kein Problem. Erst ab 4 Kolben á la Saint, Zee, MT 5/7 wie lacher schon meinte.


----------



## ibkc (14. März 2018)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> will mir für mein Trance 2 LTD 2016 ne neue Bremse holen. Habe gerade die Anleitung nicht parat. Kann mir einer sagen welchen Adapter ich brauche bzw. ob ich vorne überhaupt von 180 auf 200/203 gehen darf? Gabel ist die von Werk verbaute Fox 32 140 FIT4.



Solange es keine 32er SC (Step Cast) ist kannst ne 203 er Scheibe fahren, sonst nur 180

SC gibt es erst ab Mitte 2016, daher würde ich schauen ob das für dich zutrifft, sollte man zur Not an Casting der Gabel sehen das sie sich zur Brücke, Aufnahme der Tauchrohre recht stark verjüngt.
Da dein Rad von Anfang 2016 ist, gibt es eine recht hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit das es keine SC Gabel ist


----------



## Fischi23 (14. März 2018)

Noch eine Frage dazu. Welche Reifen Kombi fahrt ihr bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen? Die Gabel hat eine Freigabe bis 2.35 und danach muss ja ein gewisser Freiraum beim eingefederten Zustand sein.


----------



## rmaurer (14. März 2018)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Welche Reifen Kombi fahrt ihr bzw. könnt ihr empfehlen?
> 
> Die Gabel hat eine Freigabe bis 2.35



Was für Reifen die Leute fahren steht doch in diesem thread = hunderte Meinungen dazu, da gibt es kein absolut richtig/falsch, da hat jeder seine eigenen Präferenzen. 

Reifen bis 2.6" Breite sind mit aktuellen Boost Gabeln an sich kein Problem, machen aber erst ab 27mm (besser 30mm) breiten Felgen Sinn.


----------



## sharky (14. März 2018)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Hatte mit einem Bekannten gesprochen, der sich mit der Materie sehr gur auskennt. Er meinte solange man bei 2 Kolben bleibt, ist 200 kein Problem. Erst ab 4 Kolben á la Saint, Zee, MT 5/7 wie lacher schon meinte.


So gut scheint sich dein Bekannter nicht auszukennen. Eine Guide oder elixir Trail hat auch 4 Kolben und zumindest letztere rangiert zwischen Zee / Code / MT7 und wäre trotz der 4 Kolben auch mit 200mm vertretbar. Da solltest du eher auf den @xlacherx hören


----------



## frankZer (14. März 2018)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> will mir für mein Trance 2 LTD 2016 ne neue Bremse holen. Habe gerade die Anleitung nicht parat. Kann mir einer sagen welchen Adapter ich brauche bzw. ob ich vorne überhaupt von 180 auf 200/203 gehen darf? Gabel ist die von Werk verbaute Fox 32 140 FIT4.



Ich bin den Weg über 203mm mit Sinterbelägen zur Zee gegangen und habe dann die Gabel getauscht, gefühlt war die erste Kombination schon etwas viel für die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (15. März 2018)

die zee und die 32mm gabel sind halt auch nicht unbedingt für den selben einsatzbereich gemacht. insofern verwundert das hoffentlich nicht!


----------



## frankZer (18. März 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> die zee und die 32mm gabel sind halt auch nicht unbedingt für den selben einsatzbereich gemacht. insofern verwundert das hoffentlich nicht!


Da habe ich mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt.
203mm mit Serienbremse (M615) und Sinterberlägen überfordert meiner Meinung nach bereits die 32er Fox. Mit der potenteren und zur Performance des Hinterbaus passenden Gabel gab es dann die Zee.


----------



## Fischi23 (19. März 2018)

frankZer schrieb:


> Da habe ich mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt.
> 203mm mit Serienbremse (M615) und Sinterberlägen überfordert meiner Meinung nach bereits die 32er Fox. Mit der potenteren und zur Performance des Hinterbaus passenden Gabel gab es dann die Zee.



Ich werde es sehen. Sonst tausche ich die 203 wieder auf ne 180. Woran erkenne ich denn am leichtesten das es zu viel ist? Also bevor ein Schaden bzw. Defekt entsteht am besten


----------



## Seb_87 (30. März 2018)

Kleine Frage zu meinem Trance 1 (2018)...

Wenn ich den Dämpfer "zu" mache dann wippt er trotzdem noch relativ stark mit... Kollege im Reign hat ja den selben Dämpfer drin und der rührt sich bei "zu" keinen MM... Sollte ich den mal einschicken? (Garantie)


----------



## korben (31. März 2018)

Das Gefühl, das die 180 die 32 Fox im Grenzbereich überfordert, hatte ich schon. Habe auf eine 34 Fox und eine 203er Scheibe upgraded, das finde ich jetzt prima


----------



## xlacherx (31. März 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Kleine Frage zu meinem Trance 1 (2018)...
> 
> Wenn ich den Dämpfer "zu" mache dann wippt er trotzdem noch relativ stark mit... Kollege im Reign hat ja den selben Dämpfer drin und der rührt sich bei "zu" keinen MM... Sollte ich den mal einschicken? (Garantie)



Sicher dass es zu 100% der gleiche Dämpfer ist? Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Dämpfer im Reign nicht ganz anderen Tune hat. 
Dazu kommt noch, dass der Hinterbau vom Reign ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat als der vom Trance.
Und zu guter letzt kommt es natürlich auch auf den Fahrer an. Wenn dein Kumpel ein sehr ruhigen und runden tritt hat, du aber eher "hektisch hampelst" macht das natürlich auch was aus (das muss natürlich nicht sein, war jetzt nur ein Beispiel). 

Um es wirklich beurteilen zukommen, müsstest du effektiv genau das gleiche Rad mit gleichem Dämpfer nochmal testen. 

Sobald du den Hebel und,legst, und eine Veränderung in der Dämpfung wahrnehmen kannst, sollte mit dem Dämpfer alles in Ordnung sein


----------



## Seb_87 (31. März 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Sicher dass es zu 100% der gleiche Dämpfer ist? Kann natürlich auch sein, dass der Dämpfer im Reign nicht ganz anderen Tune hat.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass der Hinterbau vom Reign ein anderes Übersetzungsverhältnis hat als der vom Trance.
> Und zu guter letzt kommt es natürlich auch auf den Fahrer an. Wenn dein Kumpel ein sehr ruhigen und runden tritt hat, du aber eher "hektisch hampelst" macht das natürlich auch was aus (das muss natürlich nicht sein, war jetzt nur ein Beispiel).
> 
> ...


Problem gefunden - der Lock sperrt nur die luftkammer

Er hat seinen Dämpfer entlüftet und neu befüllt - jetzt genau gleich wie bei mir 

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## sharky (3. April 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> Problem gefunden - der Lock sperrt nur die luftkammer
> 
> Er hat seinen Dämpfer entlüftet und neu befüllt - jetzt genau gleich wie bei mir


hä?? was ist das für ein "lock" der die luftkammer sperrt? 
die plattformhebel wirken doch auf die shims der druckstufe und nicht auf die luftkammer?


----------



## Seb_87 (4. April 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> hä?? was ist das für ein "lock" der die luftkammer sperrt?
> die plattformhebel wirken doch auf die shims der druckstufe und nicht auf die luftkammer?



lt. Händler sperrt der Hebel wohl seit diesem Jahr wohl nur die zusätzliche Luftkammer am Dämpfer - sprich ganz "fest" wird er nicht mehr...


----------



## sharky (4. April 2018)

Seb_87 schrieb:


> lt. Händler sperrt der Hebel wohl seit diesem Jahr wohl nur die zusätzliche Luftkammer am Dämpfer - sprich ganz "fest" wird er nicht mehr...


Danke  wieder was gelernt. Das System kommt mir von Scott nicht ganz unbekannt vor und war auch bei cannondale im Einsatz. Arbeitet Peter Denk neuerdings für Giant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (17. April 2018)

Moin,

Die letzten Tage hatte ich ein Reign als Testrad, das ist aber etwas zu viel des guten und das Trance passt besser zu meinen Anforderungen.
Im Laden sahs ich heute auf dem Trance in L und XL.
L fühlte sich etwas zu klein an und ich sahs sehr aufrecht, auf dem XL sahs ich natürlich etwas gestreckter.
Ich bin 180cm groß und habe eine SL von 84 cm, welche Größe fahrt ihr und welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Aktuell fahre ich ein Scott Scale 720 Plus in L und es könnte etwas länger sein.


----------



## Iceman1987 (17. April 2018)

Ich bin 185 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82. Fahre Größe L beim Trance Advanced. Xl wäre mir viel zu groß. Aber das ist natürlich persönlicher Geschmack. Das Trance in L lässt sich schön in die Kurven legen und ist extrem wendig. So wie es auch gedacht ist gegenüber dem Reign. 

Kann die Vario stütze beim xl Model und einer Schrittlänge von 84 überhaupt noch ihren hub nutzen?


----------



## blubboo (17. April 2018)

Iceman1987 schrieb:


> Ich bin 185 und habe eine Schrittlänge von 82. Fahre Größe L beim Trance Advanced. Xl wäre mir viel zu groß. Aber das ist natürlich persönlicher Geschmack. Das Trance in L lässt sich schön in die Kurven legen und ist extrem wendig. So wie es auch gedacht ist gegenüber dem Reign.
> 
> Kann die Vario stütze beim xl Model und einer Schrittlänge von 84 überhaupt noch ihren hub nutzen?


Danke für deine Antwort.
Eventuell müssen auch nur ein paar Spacer unter dem Vorbau herausgenommen werden, damit ich nicht wie auf einem Hollandrad sitze.
Die Sattelstütze konnte auf dem Reign und Trance, beide XL, wie gedacht arbeiten.

Hier sieht man den Auszug der Stütze


----------



## platt_ziege (17. April 2018)

mit meinen 198cm könnte es das 17er gerne auch noch in xxl geben.
insofern würde ich mal eher von L als passendere gr ausgehen...


----------



## brmlm (23. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bräuchte mal wider eure Hilfe...
Ich bin über sehr interessantes Angebot für ein 2016er Trance gestolpert.
Das einzige was mir noch ein wenig sorgen macht ist die Einstecktiefe des Sattelrohrs bei Grösse "s".
Leider konnte ich dazu keine Daten finden, kommt mir aber gemäss Fotos sehr kurz vor.
Könnte dies evtl. ein "S" Fahrer mal nachmessen?


----------



## Navras (23. April 2018)

Nachdem mich Ende letzten Jahres hier im Forum eigentlich alle dazu ermutigt haben, mein Trance zu behalten, anstatt ein neues Rädchen zu kaufen, wollte ich hier nochmal *Danke *sagen und ein aktuelles Bildchen da lassen  Samstag war Putztag (Notiz an mich: neuen Fahrradreiniger kaufen).



 

Tubeless wäre vielleicht nochmal eine Sache, die ich in naher Zukunft angehen könnte, traue mich aber immer noch nicht so recht  Ansonsten war letzte Woche echt super, drei schöne Touren waren drin - hoffen wir mal auf gleichbleibend gutes Wetter


----------



## xlacherx (23. April 2018)

Tubeless ist an sich nicht wild und bringt (für mich) fast nur Vorteile mit. Wenn du die Reifen aber schon ne Weile mit Schlauch gefahren bist, würde ich dir raten, ist mit den Reifen nicht mehr zu versuchen. Die Karakse walkt aus und wird undicht. Da hast du dann nach dem Umbau kein spaß mit. 

Daher würde ich dir wenn dann empfehlen, den Umbau auf Tubeless vorzunehmen, wenn du neue Reifen aufziehst


----------



## Navras (24. April 2018)

Das man Tubeless mit neuen Reifen machen sollte, ist mir auch schon in den ein oder anderen Texten/Videos untergekommen, von daher wird es wohl noch ein bisschen beim Schlauch bleiben. Aktuell ist noch relativ viel Profil auf beiden Schlappen, von daher hab ich da jetzt keine Not, auf Teufel komm raus auf Tubeless zu wechseln - wäre ja auch irgendwo Verschwendung... Wenn neue Reifen, wollte ich auch mal Maxxis testen - fahre seit ich mit dem Radeln angefangen habe Schwalbe und wollte mir auch mal eine Meinung zu anderen Herstellern bilden. Das würde sich dann ja gleichzeitig mit Tubeless kombinieren lassen


----------



## hirschy (25. April 2018)

Hab das gleiche Rad im gleichen Ausverkauf zum gleichen Preis geschossen und mir tatsächlich auch schon die gleichen Fragen gestellt... 
Bin auch zum Schluss gekommen, dass ich erstmal noch an meiner Performance arbeite und ggfs. nächstes Jahr über was neues nachdenke.
Die Aussagen zum Rahmen stimmen mich aber auch positiv, ggfs. die Gabel, Laufräder und Bremsen zu tauschen... Gleich aber erstmal fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navras (26. April 2018)

Hier mal noch kurz in die Runde gefragt, da ich auf der Suche nach einem Montageständer bin: Spannt man das Rad eigentlich lieber am Rahmen oder an der Sattelstütze ein? Wenn Rahmen: Gibt's da mit dem Trance und bestimmten Modellen von Montageständern Probleme? Bei Bike-Components hab ich mir mal folgende drei Modelle angesehen:

CONTEC Rock Steady 
ParkTool PCS-9
ParkTool PCS-10
Hat hier jemand Erfahrung oder kann mir vielleicht gänzlich einen ganz anderen Montageständer empfehlen? Möchte nur ausschließen, dass ich in irgendwelche Probleme renne...


----------



## Chris_Klein (26. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich bin 180cm groß und habe eine SL von 84 cm, welche Größe fahrt ihr und welche würdet ihr mir empfehlen?



Ich fahre mit den gleichen Maßen das Trance in Größe M


----------



## xlacherx (26. April 2018)

Ich hab den Parktool PCS-10 seit mehreren Jahren im Einsatz. Ist wirklich super das Teil. 

Mein aktuelles Rad (Nomad V4) klemm ich nur noch an der Sattelstütze, da es ein Carbon-Rahmen ist. 
Mein Trance (2014) habe ich immer am Rahmen ('Sitzrohr) geklemmt.


----------



## Seb_87 (26. April 2018)

Hatte vorher den Lidl Ständer und da hab ich das Rad am Rahmen geklemmt (Roter Kreis - Rad in Balance ohne "zudrehen")
Jetzt habe ich einen Feedback und Klemme immer an der Stütze

Rahmen: XL


----------



## blubboo (26. April 2018)

Chris_Klein schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit den gleichen Maßen das Trance in Größe M


Danke, ich hab mich aber gegen das Trance und für ein Jeffsy entschieden.


----------



## Chris_Klein (26. April 2018)

Wünsche viel Spass mit dem Jeffsy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (27. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Die letzten Tage hatte ich ein Reign als Testrad, das ist aber etwas zu viel des guten und das Trance passt besser zu meinen Anforderungen.
> Im Laden sahs ich heute auf dem Trance in L und XL.
> ...


ich würde das L nehmen. ich hab das XL bei 192 SL 90 und, persönlicher geschmack, finde es schon fast nen tick zu lang. bei deiner größe auf jeden fall das L. das XL ist zu groß.


edith: eben erst gesehen dass du dich für das falsche bike entschieden hast


----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> edith: eben erst gesehen dass du dich für das falsche bike entschieden hast



das geht doch so einfach


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> ich würde das L nehmen. ich hab das XL bei 192 SL 90 und, persönlicher geschmack, finde es schon fast nen tick zu lang. bei deiner größe auf jeden fall das L. das XL ist zu groß.
> 
> 
> edith: eben erst gesehen dass du dich für das falsche bike entschieden hast


Wird sich zeigen ob es das falsche BIke ist 
P/L war mMn besser.


----------



## sharky (27. April 2018)

war auch nicht ernst gemeint  aber wenigstens die richtige laufradgröße hast du genommen? nicht, dass es aussieht wie beim @herbert2010 mit den riesenrädern? 


das jeffys ist ein schönes rad, viel spaß damit


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> war auch nicht ernst gemeint  aber wenigstens die richtige laufradgröße hast du genommen? nicht, dass es aussieht wie beim @herbert2010 mit den riesenrädern?
> 
> 
> das jeffys ist ein schönes rad, viel spaß damit


hab dich schon verstanden 
Ich habe das 29er genommen... 

Ich fahre eher lange Touren, in die Trails eingebaut sind, da kam mir 29Zoll sinniger vor.


----------



## sharky (27. April 2018)




----------



## Der_GruE (27. April 2018)

Trance Advanced, Pike AWK, MST  bei 13,3 kg unschlagbar gut


----------



## Winnepooh (11. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe mir letztes Jahr ein Trance 1.5 2016 gekauft, allderings erst dieses Jahr intensiver zum fahren gekommen. 

Hierbei ist mir ein massives Knacken aufgefallen. Ich konnte die Sattelstütze als Täter lokalisieren. 

Die Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr ist nicht sauber verschliffen. Sie steht ca 0,5 mm über. Zumindest grob mit einer Spaltfühllehre abgeschätzt. 

Hierdurch kann natürlich das Sattelrohr immer leicht wackeln egal wie fest ich den Spanner anziehe. 

Eigentlich sollte so etwas das Werk nicht verlassen. 
Wie seht ihr das, Reklamationsfall? Hab noch knapp 4 Wochen Garantie

Hans


----------



## rmaurer (11. Mai 2018)

Winnepooh schrieb:


> Die Schweißnaht zum Oberrohr ist nicht sauber verschliffen. Sie steht ca 0,5 mm über. Zumindest grob mit einer Spaltfühllehre abgeschätzt.
> 
> 
> Wie seht ihr das, Reklamationsfall? Hab noch knapp 4 Wochen Garantie



hatte ich auch mal. Mit etwas Schleifpapier war die Sache schnell behoben. Würde das aber eventuell den Händler machen lassen, es ist ja offensichtlich dass der Mangel bereits beim Kauf bestand. Eventuell noch ein paar Photos vorher machen und sich von Giant die "Reparatur" in Eigenregie absegnen lassen!


----------



## Winnepooh (11. Mai 2018)

Also abschleifen wäre kein Thema, aber ist dann das Rohr nicht zu groß? Der Durchmesser wird ja normal auf Maß gerieben. 
Bei meinen anderen Rädern (min 20 Jahre altes Spezi Hardrock und ein billig Damenebike) haben die Stützen bei geöffneten Spanner kaum Spiel. 

Am Sattelrohr sieht man auch schon deutliche Schleif Spuren in der Eloxierung aufgrund der Relativbewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (11. Mai 2018)

ist bei mir auch so (ähnlich).
nachdem ich die stütze hab einschicken lassen, hatte ich auch ein knacken was mich wahnsinnig gemacht hat.
ich hab sie dann wieder rausgenommen und mal im sattelroh rumgefingert. dabei ist mir auch ein grad aufgefallen, hab ihn aber nicht inspiziert.
hab dann stütze und rohr mit iso alk gereinigt und auf beiden montagepaste (shimano) aufgebracht.
seitdem ist wieder ruhe.


----------



## Navras (15. Mai 2018)

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit einer Rock Shox Yari 150mm an seinem Trance (vorzugsweise Baujahr 2016)? Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einer neuen Gabel, da die verbaute 32er FOX am Trance 2 LTD 2016 glaube ich an der Grenze dessen ist, was sie zu leisten vermag  Oder vielleicht eher generell gefragt: Lieber eine 150 oder 160mm Gabel am Trance? Wenn's Rock Shox werden sollte, habe ich des öfteren gelesen, dass für schwere Fahrer (um die 85/90kg) die Yari wohl sogar die bessere Wahl als die Pike ist. Vielleicht kann hier ja jemand seine Erfahrungen und/oder Meinung einbringen  Freu mich über jedes Feedback.


----------



## rmaurer (15. Mai 2018)

Navras schrieb:


> Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit einer Rock Shox Yari 150mm an seinem Trance (vorzugsweise Baujahr 2016)



Die Anzahl der Leute die ein Trance 2016 mit einer Yari fahren dürfte überschaubar sein.

Trance Rahmen von 2014-2016 sind baugleich.

Ich habe eine Pike DPA 140-160mm im Trance 2015 verbaut und empfinde die 140mm Einstellung im Trail als harmonischer, bergab ist 160 aber klar besser. Vieles spricht dafür das 150mm ein guter Kompromiss ist, siehe mtbr forum.

Yari bzw. Revelation sind die günstigen Brüder von Lyrik und Pike und unterscheiden sich in der Dämpfungseinheit. Wenn du die Yari günstiger als die Revelation bekommst und dich 200g mehr Gewicht nicht stören würde ich zuschlagen, von der Steigigkeit her ist beim Trance aber eher der Hinterbau der Flaschenhals im System.


----------



## Navras (23. Mai 2018)

Navras schrieb:


> Hier mal noch kurz in die Runde gefragt, da ich auf der Suche nach einem Montageständer bin: Spannt man das Rad eigentlich lieber am Rahmen oder an der Sattelstütze ein? Wenn Rahmen: Gibt's da mit dem Trance und bestimmten Modellen von Montageständern Probleme? Bei Bike-Components hab ich mir mal folgende drei Modelle angesehen:
> 
> CONTEC Rock Steady
> ParkTool PCS-9
> ...



Bevor ich mir nun den PCS-10 bestelle: Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Radon hier? Link: https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-reparaturstaender-black-edition-579405

Scheint mir ähnlich wie der ParkTool zu sein. Halt schwarz und nicht blau 

_***EDIT***

Ich hab mir nun den Radon Montageständer bestellt und kann bei Gelegenheit ja mal ein paar Worte hier dazu schreiben, wenn er im Einsatz war. Außerdem geht's hier ja um's Trance und nicht um Montageständer, deswegen bin ich jetzt mal ruhig ;-)_


----------



## Ezekiel-85 (27. Mai 2018)

Bin gerade am überlegen , ob ich demnächst vorne einen Shorty 2.5 und hinten einen High Roller II in 2.4 dran mache . Jetzt sind die Felgen allerdings ja nicht die breitesten . 
Hat jemand dazu Erfahrungen , was die breite betrifft ?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (28. Mai 2018)

Wie breit bauen die? Ich fahre das alte und das neue Modell der Schwalbe Magic Mary 2,40 auf 21 mm Felgen. Klappt bei mir sehr gut mit Luftdruck vorne 1,5 bar und hinten 1,6 bar. Wenn weniger drin ist, kippt der Reifen weg und verliert Luft.


----------



## hirschy (6. Juni 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> von der Steigigkeit her ist beim Trance aber eher der Hinterbau der Flaschenhals im System.



Dachte bislang immer, dass der Hinterbau über alle Zweifel erhaben ist und gegenüber der Gabel eher weniger Handlungsbedarf besteht. Meinst du vom Rahmen / Umlenkung her oder vom Dämpfer?

Bezüglich der Steifigkeit noch ne Frage:
Habe immer an derselben Stelle bei nem Trail das Phänomen, dass nach nem Steilstück - Anlieger -kleiner Sprung meine Scheibenbremse hinten an einer Stelle schleift. Gibt sich irgendwann wieder bzw. hab ich schon paar Mal gegengebogen.
Läuft dann wieder ordentlich, bis ich wieder an die o.g. Stelle komme. Was biegt sich denn da so, dass die Scheibe sich verzieht?


----------



## rmaurer (6. Juni 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Dachte bislang immer, dass der Hinterbau über alle Zweifel erhaben ist und gegenüber der Gabel eher weniger Handlungsbedarf besteht. Meinst du vom Rahmen / Umlenkung her oder vom Dämpfer?
> 
> Bezüglich der Steifigkeit noch ne Frage:
> Habe immer an derselben Stelle bei nem Trail das Phänomen, dass nach nem Steilstück - Anlieger -kleiner Sprung meine Scheibenbremse hinten an einer Stelle schleift. Gibt sich irgendwann wieder bzw. hab ich schon paar Mal gegengebogen.
> Läuft dann wieder ordentlich, bis ich wieder an die o.g. Stelle komme. Was biegt sich denn da so, dass die Scheibe sich verzieht?



aha. Genauso wie bei der "Gabelfrage" zuvor gibst du keine Informationen preis. Du schreibst weder welche Bremse / Scheibe bzw. welches Rad du überhaupt hast (ich werde jetzt nicht den Thread durchforsten und mir das zusammensuchen) - da kann ich ebenfalls nur  dazu sagen! Eventuell würde ein Upgrade auf Steckachse etwas helfen, wahrscheinlich ist die Bremse auch nicht optimal ausgerichtet und und und...

so wird das nix. Bring dieses mysteriöse Rad mal zu einem Giant Händler der hat das dann vor sich und kann mehr dazu sagen ohne dir alles aus der Nase ziehen zu müssen.


----------



## hirschy (6. Juni 2018)

Rad ist ein Trance 2 LTD 2016 mit org. Bremse (Shimano br-m615)...
Welche Gabelfrage du meinst, warum ich ein mysteriöses Rad habe und seit wann man hier keine Fragen mehr stellen darf sondern direkt zum Händler gehen soll, ist mir aber unbekannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Navras (6. Juni 2018)

Hatte ich vor meinem Umbau des Hinterrads auf 12x142 auch. Nach dem Umbau hat mir ein freundlicher Mechaniker die Hinterradbremse nochmal ordentlich zentriert und die Bremse ordentlich festgezogen, seither ist da Ruhe  Was allerdings vor und nach dem Umbau immer noch ab und an vorkommt ist, dass die Bremsscheibe klirrt/singt wenn ich mit ordentlich Speed auf Asphalt mal ne Kurve fahre. Fängt sich nach wenigen Sekunden allerdings auch wieder...


----------



## fastclimber (6. Juni 2018)

Habt ihr die Achse mit dem riochtigen Drehmoment angezogen? Ich hatte das am Anfang zu schwach angezogen, das machte Probleme. Knarzen und schlechter Sitz des Hinterrades. 15Nm ist relativ viel, das traut man der Aluachse fast nicht zu


----------



## hirschy (13. Juni 2018)

Als hätte die Bremsscheibe mitbekommen, dass ich ne neue bestellt hab und sie parat liegt, ist jetzt Ruhe. Hatte nochmal gebogen, Bremssattel ausgerichtet und mit Drehmoment (5Nm) angezogen. Bei der Achse mit dem DT Swiss 5x135 "Schnellspanner" ist ein Anziehen mit Drehmoment ja leider nicht möglich, oder? Mag schon sein, dass ich den diesmal auch etwas fester gezogen habe...


@Navras: Was macht die Gabelsuche?


----------



## Navras (13. Juni 2018)

@hirschy: Aktuell hab ich mal damit gestoppt, was am Trance umzubauen... Auf Bike-Discount gäbe es die Yari mit 150mm für 469€. Hab's aber bisher nicht über den Punkt "In den Warenkorb" geschafft...

Ich lese aktuell alles was ich zum Thema "Trail/All Mountain vs Enduro" im Forum bzw. im Internet finden kann. Ich weiß selbst nicht so recht (bzw. bin mir nach dem vielen Lesen einfach total unschlüssig), ob ich im Bereich 140/150mm bleiben oder Richtung 160/170mm gehen soll/mag. Auch das Thema Gebraucht/Neu ist nochmal eine Sache für sich... Bin wahrscheinlich wie viele andere auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, die es nicht gibt. Fahre das Trance jetzt die zweite Saison und denke mir manchmal schon, dass es etwas "mehr" sein könnte, was aber nicht unbedingt nur auf den Federweg abzielt.

Sollte sich zu dem Thema Trail/AM vs Enduro oder Gebraucht vs Neu jemand unterhalten wollen, bin ich gerne per PN bei jeder Diskussion dabei. Ich denke es macht keinen Sinn, in den Trance-Thread hier reinzuschreiben was und wie ich fahre und was wohl das "Beste" für meine Anforderungen/Bedürfnisse sind... Alle paar Wochen spinne ich dann doch wieder auf's Canyon Spectral (pre 2018), da mir der Rahmen einfach unendlich gut gefällt.


----------



## xlacherx (13. Juni 2018)

Navras schrieb:


> @hirschy: Aktuell hab ich mal damit gestoppt, was am Trance umzubauen... Auf Bike-Discount gäbe es die Yari mit 150mm für 469€. Hab's aber bisher nicht über den Punkt "In den Warenkorb" geschafft...
> 
> Ich lese aktuell alles was ich zum Thema "Trail/All Mountain vs Enduro" im Forum bzw. im Internet finden kann. Ich weiß selbst nicht so recht (bzw. bin mir nach dem vielen Lesen einfach total unschlüssig), ob ich im Bereich 140/150mm bleiben oder Richtung 160/170mm gehen soll/mag. Auch das Thema Gebraucht/Neu ist nochmal eine Sache für sich... Bin wahrscheinlich wie viele andere auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau, die es nicht gibt. Fahre das Trance jetzt die zweite Saison und denke mir manchmal schon, dass es etwas "mehr" sein könnte, was aber nicht unbedingt nur auf den Federweg abzielt.
> 
> Sollte sich zu dem Thema Trail/AM vs Enduro oder Gebraucht vs Neu jemand unterhalten wollen, bin ich gerne per PN bei jeder Diskussion dabei. Ich denke es macht keinen Sinn, in den Trance-Thread hier reinzuschreiben was und wie ich fahre und was wohl das "Beste" für meine Anforderungen/Bedürfnisse sind... Alle paar Wochen spinne ich dann doch wieder auf's Canyon Spectral (pre 2018), da mir der Rahmen einfach unendlich gut gefällt.



Kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden. Ich bin vom Trance( 160mm/140mm) aufs Nomad V4 (180mm/170mm) umgestiegen. 

Ich hätte im übrigen noch ein oder zwei Schaltaugen / Ausfallenden für 142x12 und glaub 1x für 135x10 im Keller liegen ;-)


----------



## platt_ziege (13. Juni 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Kannst dich ja mal bei mir melden. Ich bin vom Trance( 160mm/140mm) aufs Nomad V4 (180mm/170mm) umgestiegen.


datt würde wohl auch nicht nur mich interessieren, also kein rumgetuschel bitte ;-)
kannste doch irgendwo im sc bereich nen thread zu aufmachen und hier dann abschliessend noch den link dazu posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (14. Juni 2018)

Navras schrieb:


> Aktuell hab ich mal damit gestoppt, was am Trance umzubauen... Auf Bike-Discount gäbe es die Yari mit 150mm für 469€. Hab's aber bisher nicht über den Punkt "In den Warenkorb" geschafft...
> 
> Ich lese aktuell alles was ich zum Thema "Trail/All Mountain vs Enduro" im Forum bzw. im Internet finden kann. Ich weiß selbst nicht so recht (bzw. bin mir nach dem vielen Lesen einfach total unschlüssig), ob ich im Bereich 140/150mm bleiben oder Richtung 160/170mm gehen soll/mag



Kann dich gut verstehen, jeder möglichen Aufrüstung steht immer auch ein potentieller Neukauf gegenüber.

Habe ein 2015 Trance mit einer 140-160mm Pike und 2.6" Reifen und halte das Bike trotz vieler Verlockungen noch immer für den besten Kompromiss. Beim aktuellen Trance haben sie den Abstand zum Reign ja leider eher vergrössert und bei einem reinen Enduro ala Reign oder YT Capra mit nicht absenkbarer Gabel + 10mm kürzeren Kettenstreben fehlt mir etwas die Spritzigkeit bergauf. Das neue Pivot Mach 5.5 verfolgt einen ähnlichen Ansatz, Trailbike hinten - Enduro vorne, leider ohne Gabelabsenkung.


----------



## hirschy (14. Juni 2018)

Du hälst also eine Investition für eine gute Sache...Positiv zu hören! Kannst du dann nochmal ein zwei Worte zur weiter oben von dir erwähnten fehlenden Steifigkeit verlieren?! 
Bei mir sind´s übrigens das Mondraker Dune/Foxy oder alternativ das Last Coal, die einen "Will-haben-Reflex" auslösen; andererseits fühle ich mich auch echt wohl auf dem Trance und ich hätte danach das erste Mal die Vergleichsmöglichkeit. Wenn dann das neue Rad in irgendner Hinsicht schlechter läuft und das obwohl man ordentlich Schotter investiert hat, ist die Unzufriedenheit auch wieder vorprogrammiert...


----------



## rmaurer (14. Juni 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Du hälst also eine Investition für eine gute Sache...Positiv zu hören! Kannst du dann nochmal ein zwei Worte zur weiter oben von dir erwähnten fehlenden Steifigkeit verlieren?!



ja kommt natürlich drauf an in welchem Umfang. Wenn du z.b. Gabel, Laufräder und Schaltung tauschen willst wäre Verkauf+Neukauf eventuell sinnvoller. Bei den Laufrädern hat sich das Upgrade auf breite Felgen + 2.6 Reifen zumindest bei mir definitiv rentiert obgleich ich schon damals Bedenken hatte dass ich in einen "alten Standard" investiere (kein Boost).

Bzgl. Hinterbau meinte ich dass die höhere Steifigkeit einer Yari/Lyrik nicht den ultimativen Vorteil bietet weil an dem Rad der Hinterbau nicht so steif ist


----------



## hirschy (14. Juni 2018)

Gabel, Bremsen, Laufräder wäre wohl irgendwann mal das, was ich machen wollen würde...
Ich bin allerdings auch noch kein Enduro auf Trails gefahren, so dass der Unterschied für mich momentan auch eher theoretischer Natur ist. Die Sprünge werden aber langsam etwas "höher" und "weiter" und bevor mir mal der Hinterbau oder die Gabel um die Ohren fliegt, ist halt auch die Überlegung da, auf was stabilieres zu wechseln, gerade da ich mit 90kg auch kein Leichtgewicht bin...
Dummer Frage vielleicht: Aber was hält denn so´n Trance aus? Irgendwo las ich mal, dass damit "früher" auch die EWS oder so gefahren wurde?!


----------



## rmaurer (15. Juni 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Irgendwo las ich mal, dass damit "früher" auch die EWS oder so gefahren wurde?!



das kann man noch immer lesen indem man "Trance EWS" in die Google Suchmaschine eingibt

Auch auf Youtube nachsehen ist erlaubt. Da gibt es zahlreiche Videos die das Trance im Bikepark zeigen bzw. mit dem Reign vergleichen.


----------



## SuperiorF40 (15. Juni 2018)

Also das Trance hält schon richtig was aus. War am Wochenende  auf der Enduro one in Roßbach am Start, hat alles mitgemacht, ohne Probleme und ich wiege auch über 90kg ( natürlich mit Rucksack, Fullfacehelm und Protektoren).Gabel mit 20% Sag und das Federbein mit 25% Sag eingestellt, hat nicht durchgeschlagen, aber sensibel genug für die vielen Wurzeln. Evtl. Vorne noch beim nächsten Rennen einen griffigeren Reifen ( aktuell High Roller 2 mit Exo)drauf und dann passts.


----------



## Chris_Klein (22. Juni 2018)

Umbau auf 1x12 Antrieb
Hat schon jemand auf 1x12 SRAM Eagle umgebaut ?
Ausgangslage ist ein Trance 1 aus 2015 mit Werksseitig 2x10 Shimano XT.
Hat jemand eine Partlist, was alles zum Umbau benötigt wird, speziell Tretlager/Innenlager (der Rest ist ja quasi logisch).
Vielen Dank für Euren Input, der Gedanke an den Umbau kam spontan, da ich in letzter Zeit vermehrt mit dem CC Bike mit 1x11 fahre und das extrem angenehm finde.


----------



## bummel42 (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe ein Reign umgebaut.
An die Kurbel ein NW-Kettenblatt.
Schaltwerk und Schalthebel neu.
Und jetzt wird es haarig: Du brauchst, wenn Du nicht NX fahren willst, einen neuen Freilauf.
Anschließend die Kassette drauf.
Jetzt bist Du um einige Gänge und Euro ärmer, um Eagle aber reicher!


----------



## sharky (22. Juni 2018)

bummel42 schrieb:


> *Umwerfer *und Schalthebel neu.


bei 1x12?


----------



## rmaurer (22. Juni 2018)

Chris_Klein schrieb:


> Umbau auf 1x12 Antrieb
> Hat schon jemand auf 1x12 SRAM Eagle umgebaut ?
> Ausgangslage ist ein Trance 1 aus 2015 mit Werksseitig 2x10 Shimano XT.
> Hat jemand eine Partlist, was alles zum Umbau benötigt wird, speziell Tretlager/Innenlager (der Rest ist ja quasi logisch).



Sofern du nicht eine bleischwere NX 11-50 Kassette montieren willst brauchst du einen XD Freilauf. Das allein erfordert allerdings schon einiges an Hirnschmalz, denn du müsstest auf der Giant Homepage mal herausfinden welche Hinterradnabe verbaut ist (eine Formula) und ob es dafür einen xd driver gibt (Google: formula xd driver). Das Ergebnis ist leider nicht eindeutig denn es ist unklar ab alle Formula OEM Naben den gleichen Freilaufkörper verwenden. Klar könnte man noch ein paar Minuten länger recherchieren aber spätestens bei Bestellung und Einbau wirst du anstehen. Ein Umbau auf Sunrace 11-46 bzw. 11-50 wäre eine kostengünstige Alternative, da bliebe noch Geld übrig um die schmalen Laufräder zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (22. Juni 2018)

Ich habe mein Trance 2 (2018) auf 1x11 umgebaut. Kosten: 24€ ( neues NW Kettenblatt) und durch den Wegfall von Trigger und Umwerfer sogar noch 300gr. eingespart. Wiegt aktuell 13,6kg mit Klickpedale.
Bei Bedarf wechsle ich noch von 11-42 auf 11-46.


----------



## platt_ziege (22. Juni 2018)

aufgrund eines eagle komplett schnappers, werde ich nun wohl auch umrüsten müssen 
immerhin haben die am hungertuch nagenden sramer ja den schaltzug beigelegt, aber für die hülle ist die kalkulation wohl wieder zu knapp  
wenn sollte man im zuge dessen ja wohl auch gleich ne neue hülle einziehen, oder?
nur die hülle und wenn ja, welche?
oder taugt der oem zug nicht wirklich was und dann gleich so nen nasa entwickeltes auf modernster raketentechnologie beruhendes set inkl zug?
hab nur gelesen, dass die eagle ne sensible muschi ist, die nix verzeiht....


----------



## bummel42 (25. Juni 2018)

sharky schrieb:


> bei 1x12?


Schaltwerk natürlich, ist korrigiert.


----------



## Chris_Klein (25. Juni 2018)

Danke für Eure Beiträge.
Gibt es denn für die 2015er XT FC M785 ein 12-fach taugliches Kettenblatt und stimmt da überhaupt die Kettenlinie ?
Dachte zuerst, ich benötige eine neue Kurbel.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> aufgrund eines eagle komplett schnappers, werde ich nun wohl auch umrüsten müssen
> immerhin haben die am hungertuch nagenden sramer ja den schaltzug beigelegt, aber für die hülle ist die kalkulation wohl wieder zu knapp
> wenn sollte man im zuge dessen ja wohl auch gleich ne neue hülle einziehen, oder?
> nur die hülle und wenn ja, welche?
> ...



Kommt immer drauf an, wie alt und verschlissen deine alte Hülle ist. Wenn die schon ne weile verbaut ist, würde ich die mal tauschen - schaden tuts nicht und kostet ja auch nicht die Welt. 

Wenn ich sowas nachträglich verbaue, nehm ich meistens das Zeug von Jagwire. Funktioniert immer sehr gut. 

Zur Ealge. Ich hab sie nun an 2 Rädern. 1x am Nomad - da war sie Werksseitig verbaut und funktioniert seit November ohne Probleme. Selbst bei 5 Tage Matschparty in Finale hat sie keine Mukken gemacht. 
Am Cotic BFE hab ich die GX Egale nachgerüstet. Dort läuft sie auch stressfrei. Wichtig ist aber - dass das Schaltauge passt. Sobald das minimal verbogen ist, reagiert die Egale darauf wirklich empfindlich.


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2018)

Chris_Klein schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Beiträge.
> Gibt es denn für die 2015er XT FC M785 ein 12-fach taugliches Kettenblatt und stimmt da überhaupt die Kettenlinie ?
> Dachte zuerst, ich benötige eine neue Kurbel.



Schau mal bei R2-Bike rein. Dort bekommt man bestimmt was von Garbaruk oder Absolut Black.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Juni 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn die schon ne weile verbaut ist, würde ich die mal tauschen - schaden tuts nicht und kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.


eben, deshalb meine überlegung. hab auch kein bock deshalb dann nach ner kurzen zeit wieder an zu müssen um doch zu tauschen.


> Wenn ich sowas nachträglich verbaue, nehm ich meistens das Zeug von Jagwire. Funktioniert immer sehr gut.


kann man da ruhigen gewissens das günstigste set nehmen? im zuge dessen dann wohl logischerweise auch den dazu gelieferten zug verwenden?
oder meenste einfach (die günstigste) jagwire hülle (meterware?) kaufen und den vorhanden zug von sram nehmen?
danke nochmals!


----------



## xlacherx (26. Juni 2018)

ich hab mal das hier verbaut und hatte keine Probleme 


https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Pro-Shift-Schaltzugset-Modell-2018-p61828/

an der GX Egale die ich verbaut hat, nutze ich aktuell den Schaltzug welcher dabei war, und irgend eine Shimano Außenhülle. 
Da ist die Richtige Montage und Justage viel wichtiger als der Schaltzug.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. Juni 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/Jagwire/Pro-Shift-Schaltzugset-Modell-2018-p61828/


na ja, bei solch einer bewertung kann es nur was taugen ;-)


> Ich kauf mir keine anderens Schaltzugset





xlacherx schrieb:


> an der GX Egale die ich verbaut hat, nutze ich aktuell den Schaltzug welcher dabei war, und irgend eine Shimano Außenhülle.
> Da ist die Richtige Montage und Justage viel wichtiger als der Schaltzug.


ok, da das ganze finanziell eh schon vollkommen ausgeartet ist, werd ich fürs erste dann auch mal so ne shimano hülle kaufen. damit ich wenigstens jetzt 1x das gefühl haben kann, vernünftig gewesen zu sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bummel42 (27. Juni 2018)

Chris_Klein schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Beiträge.
> Gibt es denn für die 2015er XT FC M785 ein 12-fach taugliches Kettenblatt und stimmt da überhaupt die Kettenlinie ?
> Dachte zuerst, ich benötige eine neue Kurbel.


 oder siehe:
https://www.superstarcomponents.com/en/raptor-oval-chainring-104bcd-narrow-wide.htm


----------



## zakazak (30. Juni 2018)

Wie sehr lässt sich denn der Dämpfer beim Trance 2 (2018) zu machen? Kann man das Wippen komplett verhindern?


----------



## Mo(n)arch (15. Juli 2018)

Hallo, ich werde mein ´15er Trance Sx auf Magura Mt7 umbauen. Vorne 200mm, hinten 180mm. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Adapter ich für die Bremssättel brauche?


----------



## rmaurer (26. Juli 2018)

@Tyrolens

bin eben auf diese Photos von deinem 16' Trance SX mit -2° Winkelsteuersatz gestossen:









müssten dann eigentlich genau 64° LW mit der 160mm Gabel sein? (Original hat der Rahmen ja 66° @ 160mm u. 67° @ 140mm)

Ich habe gestern den -1° works components bestellt um auf 65° @160mm zu kommen (wie beim Giant Reign), überlege mir aber das noch auf -1.5° abzuändern. Die meisten 160mm Enduros haben heutzutage um die 65°, da frage ich mich doch ob es an einem All Mountain überhaupt Sinn macht noch flacher zu werden?

Fährt hier noch jemand Winkelsteuersätze im Trance?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (26. Juli 2018)

Fährt sich absolut problemlos, auch auf Touren. 3, 4 Stunden am Stück sind meine Ausfahrten lang - absolut unauffällig. Zu Beginn merkst du es vielleicht noch in der Schultermuskulatur, aber das legt sich schnell.
Bergab ist die Kiste natürlich eine Macht. Der Lenkwinkel ist sogar flacher. Die Gabel mit mit ordentlich Luftdruck 170 mm Federweg und ich fahre sie mit 15% Sag, den Dämpfer mit 25% Sag. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt keine einzige Fahrsituation, wo der flache Lenkwinkel negativ aufgefallen wäre. Das liegt an den langen Kettenstreben, die von Haus aus schon viel Druck auf's Vorderrad bringen. In der Waagrechten habe ich eine Achslastverteilung vo/hi von 43/57.

Ich bin aber sicher kein Vorbild für andere. Ich fahre auch vo/hi die Magic Mary in Addix Ultrasoft. 

Der größte Vorteil dieses Setups: Man bekommt Vertrauen ins Vorderrad, weil Abgänge über den Lenker de faco unmöglich werden; bei mir zumindest.


----------



## rmaurer (1. August 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Bergab ist die Kiste natürlich eine Macht. Der Lenkwinkel ist sogar flacher.



Habe es mal mit 3 Winkelsteuersätzen virtuell nachgerechnet: (ausgehend von 66° / 160mm Gabel mit 552mm Einbaulänge)
works components -1° ergibt effektiv 65,2° LW und -1,7mm Tretlagerabsenkung
works components -1.5° ergibt effektiv 64.8° LW und -2.6mm Tretlagerabsenkung
works components -2° ergibt effektiv 64.4° LW und -3.6mm Tretlagerabsenkung

man erreicht also immer knapp 80% der gewünschten Abflachung mit dem Nachteil dass das Tretlager etwas niedriger kommt. 

Hintergrund:
Wenn ich einen Winkelsteuersatz einbaue passiert folgendes: Die Gabel "dreht" nach vorne/oben (da Drehpunkt = Unterkante Steuerrohr!) wodurch das gesammte Fahrrad um das Hinterrad wieder leicht nach vorne dreht. D.h. ich verliere ein paar Zentel grad um die ich das Steuerrohr ursprünglich flacher gemacht habe.

Gut die Tretlagerabsenkung ist jetzt nicht so schlimm da durch die 20mm höhere Gabel das Tretlager ohnehin 8mm höher war als mit der 140mm Gabel

Auf den Photos schaut dein Rad nach 64.5-65° aus, definitiv nicht <64° wie von dir vermutet, eventuell könntest du mal nachmessen? (entweder mit Handy Lagesensensor oder näherungsweise durch den front-center Abstand)

Habe meine Bestellung eben von -1° auf -1.5° abgeändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2018)

Habe ein paar mal gemessen. Da kommen immer andere Werte raus.


----------



## rmaurer (1. August 2018)

wie ist denn der Radstand? (der sollte doch recht genau messbar sein)


----------



## Deleted 8566 (1. August 2018)

1.185 mm in Größe M. 
Gabeleinbaulänge 550 mm.


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2018)

Ein trace mit meinem junior zum foto des tsges vorgeschlagen wer will darf gerne den stern drücken 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2299319?in=potdPool

Lg


----------



## Ironass (15. August 2018)

Das Richtige? Denke schon. Wollte nur nochmal fragen.


----------



## xlacherx (15. August 2018)

Ironass schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 762965
> 
> Das Richtige? Denke schon. Wollte nur nochmal fragen.



Ganz ehrlich? 
In den Keller gehn, die Breite des Tretlagergehäuses messen und schauen ob es sich mit dem Bestellten Artikel deckt hätte vermutlich nicht länger gedauert als der Post - und netter neben Effekt: Man bekommt etwas mehr Verständnis für die unterschiedlichen Artikel die es zu kaufen gibt ;-)


----------



## Ironass (16. August 2018)

Naja, das Datenblatt vom Bike sagt SM-BB71 PF BB92.


----------



## sharky (24. August 2018)

welches lager ist den in der packung? hinten ist ja so ziemlich alles aufgeführt, was shimano an standards bedient....


----------



## Ironass (24. August 2018)

Dieses.


----------



## xrated (25. August 2018)

Wie lang ist denn beim 14-16er M Rahmen das Sitzrohr und wieviel cm kann man eine Reverb reinschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (25. August 2018)

kann dir sagen, dass gerade die 380/125er passt.  M Rahmen und 175cm gross


----------



## xrated (25. August 2018)

kannst du das bitte mal abmessen? Der Rahmen soll ja angeblich etwas niedriger als die angegeben 18" sein. Und wieviel cm guckt die Reverb oben raus bis zur Top Cap?


----------



## rmaurer (27. August 2018)

Ich habe in mein Trance SX vor ein paar Wochen einen -1° works components Steuersatz verbaut wodurch ich mit der 160-1400mm PIKE auf 65° Lenkwinkel @160mm komme

zum Vergleich:
"altes" 2014-2016 Trance = 67° @140mm Gabel
aktuelles 2017-2019 Trance = 67° @150mm Gabel

Um die Veränderung abschliessend bewerten zu können ist mir am Gardasee dann noch jemand mit dem exakt gleichen Rad in meiner Rahmengrösse (!) in Originalaustattung von 2015 (!!) über den Weg gelaufen, eine Zeitreise sozusagen 

So konnte ich auf einer Tour mein Trance mit dem Original von 2015 kurz im Vergleich fahren.

Die Unterschiede im Detail:
65° LW vs. 66° LW (beide Räder haben eine 160mm PIKE)
50mm vs. 60mm Vorbau
2.6" Reifen tubeless auf 35/30mm Felgen vs. 2.3" Reifen mit Schlauch auf 24mm Felgen
Die Lenker sind beide 800mm breit (ja wirklich - war damals so Original montiert), ich habe aber auf einen Lenker mit 30mm rise gewechselt da mir nach Montage des Winkelsteuersatz die Front plötzlich etwas zu niedrig vorkam.



 
das Front-Center ist beim flacheren Trance ca. 10mm länger, man sieht auch optisch den Unterschied im LW recht gut

Von den Fahreigenschaften unterscheiden sich die Räder wie Tag und Nacht, das "Original Trance" fährt sich in der Ebene agiler und subjektiv spritziger wegen der schmalen Reifen, wenn es aber richtig steil wird fällt die eher ungünstige Radlastverteilung auf (steilerer Lenkwinkel + längerer Vorbau) und man hängt schnell "über dem Lenker".

Im Vergleich dazu fährt sich das Trance mit flacheren Lenkwinkel und breiten 2.6 Reifen insgesamt souveräner, der Grenzbereich bei dem man Angst hat über den Lenker zu gehen kommt deutlich später. Es ist aber auch träger und normales herumcruisen im Wald macht irgendwie weniger Spass, das Rad wirkt sperrig und man muss deutlich mehr lenken was einem bei normalen Touren zusammen mit den dicken Reifen eher das Gefühl gibt mit einem Panzer durch den Wald zu brausen. Überraschend fand ich dass sich das Rad mit der PIKE in 160mm Einstellung jetzt viel neutraler anfühlt, vorher bin ich in der Ebene meist in der 140mm Einstellung gefahren, die wird jetzt wenn dann nur mehr zum bergauffahren verwendet.

Wenn man Vor und Nachteile abwiegt würde ich definitiv nicht mehr auf steil zurückwechseln wollen da die Vorteile in der Abfahrt gravierend sind und jede Veränderung eben Zeit zur Umgewöhnung braucht.


----------



## xrated (30. August 2018)

Also eine 125er Reverb müsste ich 38mm weit ausziehen für die richtige Sitzhöhe. Das Sitzrohr ist 435mm lang. Die Stecktiefe bis zur Schraube vom Dämpfer ist 233mm. Was ich da leider nicht erkenne wie weit sich da die Reverb reinschieben lässt weil das Kabel ja bereits an der Schraube ansteht.

Bei einer 380mm Reverb wären das 147mm die das Rohr drinsteckt.


----------



## rmaurer (30. August 2018)

eine Reverb ist die denkbar ungeeignetste Stütze für das Trance da die Stütze auf den Hub bezogen relativ lang baut und das steife Kabel der Hydraulikleitung zusätzlich noch am Bolzen vom Schwingenlager ansteht, würde mir mal die Oneup 170 ansehen oder wenn wirklich jeder mm zählt eine Moveloc 140 / 170 andenken


----------



## xrated (31. August 2018)

Soviel Verstellung brauch ich gar nicht, eine 125er Reverb mit 380 Länge wird doch noch reinpassen oder? Fürs Kabel wären das alleine 86mm die an Luft da sind.


----------



## hirschy (31. August 2018)

Hab mir für´s Trance 2 ltd 2016 noch´n Laufradsatz (DT Swiss E1900) bestellt.
Da die hier genannten Bezugsquellen teilweise nicht mehr liefern können, kurz nochmal die Frage ob folgende Teile passen:
Ausfallenden: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,2,99,101;search=trance;content=8;product=205641
(sind auch drei Schrauben abgebildet, sollte also die aktuellere Version sein?!)
Steckachse: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=81622;menu=1000,2,169
sieht bis auf die Mutter gleich aus wie das Giant Teil, welches nicht mehr lieferbar ist: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=205633;menu=1000,2,169  und ist vom Namen her gleich:
https://www.bikes2race.de/GIANT-DT-...ahl.htm?SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=8257&p=23
2018er Modell ist bei gleicher Beschreibung auch ohne "Mutter" abgebildet... https://www.fahrrad.de/dt-swiss-rws...6_pla&ef_id=Wth1_AAAAE75rhMJ:20180831081742:s

Kurze Bestätigung wäre super! Danke!


----------



## Ironass (31. August 2018)

Aktuelle Version. Auch gerade bekommen. Bei bike24 wieder lieferbar.


----------



## hirschy (31. August 2018)

Danke! Welche Steckachse nimmst dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironass (31. August 2018)

Die Originale.


----------



## Ironass (31. August 2018)

und Vorsicht mit diesen Mini-Schrauben. Drehen sich schnell rund


----------



## hirschy (31. August 2018)

Ironass schrieb:


> Die Originale.


Bezugsquelle?


----------



## Ironass (31. August 2018)

auch bine24


----------



## hirschy (31. August 2018)

https://www.bike24.de/p1205633.html
Aktuell nicht lieferbar. Hast wohl die letzte erwischt...


----------



## Ironass (31. August 2018)

Hab die schon länger. Set nur auf aktuelles mit 2 schrauben geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (31. August 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Ausfallenden: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?menu=1000,2,99,101;search=trance;content=8;product=205641
> (sind auch drei Schrauben abgebildet, sollte also die aktuellere Version sein?!)



Achtung: Sofern du noch das alte Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben hast (= 1 Schraube pro Seite) kannst du das 2016er Schaltauge nicht montieren ohne vorher das Loch im Rahmen auf 2.5mm aufzubohren.
(oder gar 3mm? bin mir da nicht mehr sicher) Mit Aufbohren allein ist es aber noch nicht getan weil die Löcher zueinander nicht konzentrisch sind, d.h. man braucht ein "Langloch"


----------



## Ironass (31. August 2018)

arghh. immer watt neues.  aber gut zu wissen


----------



## xlacherx (31. August 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Achtung: Sofern du noch das alte Schaltauge mit 2 Schrauben hast (= 1 Schraube pro Seite) kannst du das 2016er Schaltauge nicht montieren ohne vorher das Loch im Rahmen auf 2.5mm aufzubohren.
> (oder gar 3mm? bin mir da nicht mehr sicher) Mit Aufbohren allein ist es aber noch nicht getan weil die Löcher zueinander nicht konzentrisch sind, d.h. man braucht ein "Langloch"


Als ob... 
Das von ihm gezeigte Ausfallende / Schaltauge hatte ich auch an meinem 2014et Trance nachgerüstet - und das ohne Bohren


----------



## rmaurer (31. August 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Als ob...
> Das von ihm gezeigte Ausfallende / Schaltauge hatte ich auch an meinem 2014et Trance nachgerüstet - und das ohne Bohren



die Schrauben vom 2016er Trance Schaltauge (das war nur 1 Jahr am Markt weil das neue 2017-2019 Trance wieder ein komplett anderes Schaltauge hat) sind definitiv dicker als die vom 2014-2015 Schaltauge. Hab da locker 20+ Stück in der Hand gehabt. Wieso es bei dir gepasst hat weiss ich nicht, eventuell gibt es noch eine Zwischenversion vom überarbeiteten Schaltauge das noch die dünneren Schrauben hat??


----------



## hirschy (31. August 2018)

So sieht das bei mir aus...hätte gedacht sieht passend aus?!


----------



## xrated (4. September 2018)

Passt hinten ein 2,6" z.B. NN ins 16er Trance und mit welchem LW seid ihr unterwegs?

http://www.reifenbreiten-datenbank.de/reifen-Schwalbe-Nobby Nic-27.5x2.60.html


----------



## rmaurer (4. September 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Passt hinten ein 2,6" z.B. NN ins 16er Trance und mit welchem LW seid ihr unterwegs?



Nobby Nic 2.6 baut 63mm breit auf einer 30mm breiten DT EX511 und passt gut in den Hinterbau, es sind nach 1 Jahr nur minimale Schleifspuren an den Innenseiten der Sitzstrebe zu erkennen, wahrscheinlich von Schlammfahrten bzw. Verwindung des Hinterrades in Kurven. Auf einer 35mm Felge baut er ca. 65-66mm breit, das könnte auf Dauer dann schon zu knapp sein bzgl. Abrieb. Photos siehe dieser Thread (suche nach "Nobby")

2.6 Reifen wollen mit weniger Druck gefahren werden, erfordern aber zusätzlich einen Durchschlagschutz sonst stanzt man sich schnell Löcher in die Seitenwand. Anfängliche Experimente mit Drücken unter 1bar brachten subjektiv keine Grip Vorteile, bin jetzt bei 1.1bar gelandet und sehr zufrieden. Habe immer Maxlami und 60ml Dichtmilch dabei, damit lässt sich im Falle eines grösseren Loches der Reifen noch retten. War aber seitdem ein Huck Norris drin ist erst einmal nötig


----------



## xrated (4. September 2018)

-


----------



## xlacherx (10. September 2018)

Servus.

Ich hätte noch 2 Schaltauge für das Trance über. 1x alte und1x neue Version. 
Falls Interesse besteht, einfach mal melden


----------



## rmaurer (10. September 2018)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Servus.
> Ich hätte noch 2 Schaltauge für das Trance über. 1x alte und1x neue Version.



nur zu Klarstellung: Links die ursprüngliche Version vom Trance MY2014-2015, rechts die überarbeitete Version vom Trance MY2016. Das "neue" Trance ab MY2017 hat wieder ein komplett anderes Schaltauge.

Was mir aber auffällt bei dir schaut es so aus wie wenn das 2016er Schaltauge den gleichen (dünnen) Schraubendurchmesser wie das alte Schaltauge hat, bei mir war das definitiv nicht so, ich musste extra das Loch im Rahmen aufbohren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (10. September 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> nur zu Klarstellung: Links die ursprüngliche Version vom Trance MY2014-2015, rechts die überarbeitete Version vom Trance MY2016. Das "neue" Trance ab MY2017 hat wieder ein komplett anderes Schaltauge.
> 
> Was mir aber auffällt bei dir schaut es so aus wie wenn das 2016er Schaltauge den gleichen (dünnen) Schraubendurchmesser wie das alte Schaltauge hat, bei mir war das definitiv nicht so, ich musste extra das Loch im Rahmen aufbohren:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 771228


Ja. Schrauben sind die gleichen. Habs damals bei meinem Händler (zwei mal) bestellt) und es so bekommt.


----------



## aibeekey (10. September 2018)

@xlacherx 

Ich hab Interesse an dem Modell, das ans 2015er passen würde, welches auch immer das dann ist 

Schick bitte eine PM mit deinen Preisvorstellungen, falls noch verfügbar


----------



## xlacherx (10. September 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> @xlacherx
> 
> Ich hab Interesse an dem Modell, das ans 2015er passen würde, welches auch immer das dann ist
> 
> Schick bitte eine PM mit deinen Preisvorstellungen, falls noch verfügbar



Das "neue" Teil ist verkauf. Die Version mit einer Schraube ist noch zu haben.


----------



## aibeekey (10. September 2018)

Wenn das ans 2015er passt, wäre ich trotzdem interessiert. Allerdings bin ich nun etwas unsicher, weil am Rahmen will ich nicht rumbohren, da es nicht mein Bike ist


----------



## xlacherx (11. September 2018)

marx. schrieb:


> Wenn das ans 2015er passt, wäre ich trotzdem interessiert. Allerdings bin ich nun etwas unsicher, weil am Rahmen will ich nicht rumbohren, da es nicht mein Bike ist


Das mit einer Schraube (welches noch über ist) war von haus aus an meinem 2014er Trance verbaut. Daher musst du da nicht bohren ;-)


rmaurer schrieb:


> nur zu Klarstellung: Links die ursprüngliche Version vom Trance MY2014-2015, rechts die überarbeitete Version vom Trance MY2016. Das "neue" Trance ab MY2017 hat wieder ein komplett anderes Schaltauge.
> 
> Was mir aber auffällt bei dir schaut es so aus wie wenn das 2016er Schaltauge den gleichen (dünnen) Schraubendurchmesser wie das alte Schaltauge hat, bei mir war das definitiv nicht so, ich musste extra das Loch im Rahmen aufbohren.
> Schreib mich einfach via PN an.
> ...



ich hatte das Teil grad in der Hand und hab nochmal die Schrauben angeschaut. Die sind doch unterschiedlich groß. Aber die, die durch den Rahmen geht (welche bei dem anderen Schaltauge auch vorhanden ist) ist gleich groß. Lediglich die zweite Schraube, welche an dem Rahmen außen vorbei geht, ist etwas größer.


----------



## Starter77 (13. September 2018)

Ich habe auch noch die "alte Version" hier, die mit einer Schraube. Die neuere mit zwei Schrauben habe ich beim 1.5 aus 2016 verbaut. Bohren musste ich nicht.


----------



## Gifti123 (13. September 2018)

Hallo!
Bin neu auf dem Sektor und mein erster Beitrag in einem MTB Forum .

Habe mir vor 3 Wochen ein neues Giant Trance 1.5 GE 2018 (Größe M) gegönnt.
Vom Verwendungszweck her ideal für mich als Einsteiger (Beginner) geeignet: Ein bißchen von allem was (Straße, Waldwege, Forststraßen, Wiese, etc.).

Leider kann ich keine Vergleiche zu anderen MTB dieser Klasse bringen, da es eben mein erstes ist.
Was ich jedoch schildern kann sind die persönlichen Fahrgefühle und Erlebnisse:

A) Super Grundausstattungen durch das gesamte Equipment (Schaltgruppe, Bremsen, Gabel, Reifen, ...)

B) Was mir als Pedant aufgefallen ist:

1.) Der Sattel ist schon etwas "hart" und sehr sportlich gehalten --> ausgetauscht (nur das ist wirklich 
eine persönliche Ansichtssache ... jeder hat eben einen anderen Ar... ) 

2.) Die Sattelstütze hat ganz leichtes Spiel (kann man ein paar Zehntel nach links und rechts verdrehen)
Auch egal ... ist ja eine verstellbare Sache ... daher etwas Spiel verständlich.

3.) Quietschen aus dem unteren Rahmenbereich (Tretkurbelbereich) beim Ein- und Ausfedern. Bereits lokalisiert: Das sind die Bowdenzüge bzw. Bremsleitungen die durch die Gummihülsen in den Rahmen gehen und dann mit Kabelbinder in Position gehalten werden. Das hat Relativbewegung beim Einfedern und quietscht / knarrt dadurch. Wollte es nur anmerken falls es jemanden auch auffällt. Dachte Anfangs an einen Bauteildefekt eines Lagers etc. ... hätte ja sein können. Abhilfe weiß ich noch nicht. Evtl. etwas Silkonfett drauf und gut isses.

4.) Das was mich wirklich stört bzw. sehr doof gelöst ist: Aufgrund des hohen Stollenreifenprofils (MAXXIS) wirft man sich permanent Steine zwischen den Rahmen wo der Dämpfer und dessen Lagerung sitzen. Die Steine bleiben dort hängen und verkeilen sich. Beim Einfedern "arbeitet" sich der Stein dann weiter dazwischen und verklemmt sich derart, daß beim Rückfedern der Weg blockiert wird und der Lack stellenweise abplatzt. Bekommt man mit den Fingern auch mühsam bis gar nicht heraus.
--> Ich überlege gerade ein Schutzblech bzw. ein Leitblech (aus Alu oder NIRO) zu installieren damit man dies vermeiden kann.
Evtl. einfacher gehts' auch mit einem zugeschnittenen Schaumstoff (Moosgummi): Dazwischen klemmen und mit Kabelbindern sichern.

So!
Das weitere wird sich zeigen und werde hier weiter ergänzen.
Würde mich auf Feedback freuen!

Grüße,
Gernot


----------



## sharky (11. Oktober 2018)

rmaurer schrieb:


> nur zu Klarstellung: Links die ursprüngliche Version vom Trance MY2014-2015, rechts die überarbeitete Version vom Trance MY2016. Das "neue" Trance ab MY2017 hat wieder ein komplett anderes Schaltauge.
> 
> Was mir aber auffällt bei dir schaut es so aus wie wenn das 2016er Schaltauge den gleichen (dünnen) Schraubendurchmesser wie das alte Schaltauge hat, bei mir war das definitiv nicht so, ich musste extra das Loch im Rahmen aufbohren:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 771228


das ist interessant. bei mir sind die genau gleich


----------



## 2thabeat (21. Oktober 2018)

Hey , 

ich bau mom das TRance von 2015 von meinem kollegen um auf Steckachse. Hab hier die ganzen sachen durchgelsen und würde mich gerne nochmal absichern. 

Ich bestell das umrüstkit  ,dazu die 12x142 mm Steckachse  ( von dt swiss) und  kann dann einen LRS mit 12 x 142 mm verbauen oder ? 
oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden ? Weil ja im normlen auslieferungszustand die 5x 135mm scchnellspanner drinnen ist. Gehen die Ausfallenden dann wie der name schon sagt auch nach außen in der breite  und halt auch im durchmesser mehr. 

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (22. Oktober 2018)

2thabeat schrieb:


> Hey ,
> 
> ich bau mom das TRance von 2015 von meinem kollegen um auf Steckachse. Hab hier die ganzen sachen durchgelsen und würde mich gerne nochmal absichern.
> 
> ...



Ja das hast Du richtig verstanden.


----------



## 2thabeat (23. Oktober 2018)

Ironass schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 767835
> Aktuelle Version. Auch gerade bekommen. Bei bike24 wieder lieferbar.




Welche Steckachse ist den jetz die richtige ? Hab bisschen nachgeschaut schon selber .. aber es gibt ja viele mit 171 mm länge.. und bei den wenigsten steht die gewindesteigung dabei. Bin da etwas ratlos?!


----------



## Starter77 (23. Oktober 2018)

Gewindesteigung ist wohl 1.5

Schau mal in den Service Thread
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/servicethread-giant-trance-27-5.762676/



 
Da gibt es auch die originale Teilenummer.


----------



## sharky (24. Oktober 2018)

im zweifel geh zum  giant händler und nimm die normale. das ist eine DT. die findest du ggf. auch so im freien markt. aber ich weiß nicht, ob die für giant was anders gemacht haben als bei ihren "normalen" achsen


----------



## 2thabeat (24. Oktober 2018)

das lustige ist... 

das ich nach dem einbau ja eine steckachse mit 171 mm breite brauche damit ich ins gewinde rein komme.
Der Schnellspanner hat 167 mm und schliest bündig ab. 

Die Steckachse von Giant hat aber  nur 142 mm ... was ja totaler schwachsinn ist... Außerdem ist die überall ausverkauft. 
Hab schon welche bei bikecomponents gefunden, im übrigen die einzige seite die die Gewindesteigung mit angibt... mehr als Traurig das andere das nicht schaffen... aber gut. 

Ist ne Shimano Steckachse mit 171mm und hat 1,5 gewindesteigung bei 12mm durchmesser... 20 euro... bestell die jetz und dann schau ma mal


----------



## Starter77 (24. Oktober 2018)

Die 142mm beziehen sich auf die Nabenbreite. Auch die Giant ist breiter 

Du kannst natürlich auch eine Wissenschaft draus machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2thabeat (24. Oktober 2018)

das is mir klar das sich das auch die nabenbreite bezieht   dennoch ist sie online ned so ausgeschriebn, und auf gut glück bestellen ist nicht so mein ding.  Hab vorgestern schon eine bekommen die für 142 mm ausgelegt war und da hat weder das gewinde noch die breite gepasst... nur mal so.


----------



## sharky (29. Oktober 2018)

was ist jetzt das problem? dass du auf die gewindesteigung achten musst, hat man ja schon erwähnt. die länge ist insofern relevant dass die achse nicht zu kurz sein darf und das gewinde nicht zu früh aufhören, weil du sie sonst nicht ganz in die nabe schrauben kannst. aber wenn sie 3mm übersteht ist grad egal. selbst originale trek abp achsen schließen nicht bündig ab. so what....


----------



## M0lari (13. November 2018)

Hallo Leute

Das Trance 2 gibts ja bei Rabe im Moment zu nem sehr guten Kurs.
XL ist allerdings leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Denkt ihr mit bin 188 und 89 SL könnte ein L klappen?
Habe leider keinen Shop in der Nähe in dem ich Probefahren kann.
Notfalls halt mit einem 60-70mm Vorbau?

Die neueren Modelle sollen ja etwas länger sein..

Danke für eure Einschätzung.


----------



## fatzefitze (13. November 2018)

Hi M0lari,

ich fahre bei 1,88m mit SL 91cm ein Trance aus 2017 (gleicher Rahmen wie 2018) in L mit 50mm Vorbau und 780mm Lenker.
Fühlt sich für mich "kompakt" an, aber nicht zu klein.

Um zu testen, wie gut es mit meinem Rücken harmoniert, bin ich neulich eine 100km-Tour über geteerte Radwege mitgefahren. Selbst das war OK, trotz der sehr statischen Sitzposition auf so einer Tour wo nicht viel passiert.

Aber da das alles auch etwas Geschmackssache ist, solltest du vielleicht trotz allem mal eine Probefahrt machen.


----------



## sharky (13. November 2018)

M0lari schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Das Trance 2 gibts ja bei Rabe im Moment zu nem sehr guten Kurs.
> XL ist allerdings leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Denkt ihr mit bin 188 und 89 SL könnte ein L klappen?
> ...


Ich bin nur 3cm größer und habe 1cm mehr SL und fahre das XL. Kleiner dürfte es nicht sein. Ich würde vom L die Finger lassen. Kompakt wie der Vorredner schrieb würde ich da nicht empfinden. Eher zu kurz. Du hast ja auch einen langen Oberkörper


----------



## Schnuetz1 (14. November 2018)

Ich fahre das 2018er Trance mit 1,88m und 87SL in L. 
Bin ausführlich L und XL gegeneinander Probe gefahren und habe mich persönlich auf dem L wohler gefühlt.

Dennoch kann man so eine Frage pauschal nicht beantworten, eine Probefahrt wäre ideal.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. November 2018)

M0lari schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Das Trance 2 gibts ja bei Rabe im Moment zu nem sehr guten Kurs.
> XL ist allerdings leider nicht mehr verfügbar. Denkt ihr mit bin 188 und 89 SL könnte ein L klappen?
> ...


https://www.sportokay.com/de_de/gia...de&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=idealo.de
in XL -> !! Letzte Chance: Nur noch 1 Artikel verfügbar !!
kannst dort sogar ne Preisanfrage senden, ist halt mutig wenn nur noch eins da ist.


Ich bin 1,75m und müsst schon zwischen M und L überlegen.


----------



## M0lari (14. November 2018)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen. Werde es somit wohl sein lassen mit dem L. Dann zahle ich lieber etwas mehr und schaue mir das 2019 an wenn ich das mal in der Umgebung Probefahren kann (2018 sind bei uns nicht mehr zu bekommen).
@JohSch Danke für den Hinweis. Leider liefern die nicht in die Schweiz und mit Umweg über DE liefern lassen Zahle ich sicherlich doppelte Mwst.


----------



## fleminghomer (17. November 2018)

H! 

Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand mit meiner Frage weiterhelfen. Ich überlege gerade ein Giant Trance 1 in M zu holen jedoch bin ich mir etwas unsicher bezüglich des Sitzwinkels. Ich fahre doch auch gerne steilere Bergauf-Passagen und frage mich ob 73,5° Sitzwinkel nicht etwas zu flach ist. Wie stark kann man den Sitzwinkel noch"feintunen" mit Sattel vorschieben bzw. Offset-Lagern für den Dämpfer o. Ä. Andere Bikes die ich mir angesehen habe sind das Scott Spark 740 mit einem Sitzwinkel von bis zu 75,3° und dem Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL mit einem Sitzwinkel von ebenfalls um die 75°.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. November 2018)

Mein einziger (und auch wirklich gut gemeinter) Rat:
Hör auf, dir über 2,5° Sitzwinkel den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Geh zum Händler und mach eine vernünftige Probefahrt mit dem Rad. 
Wenn du dich wohl drauf fühlst, dann kauf es. Wenn nicht, dann nicht. 
Und wenn das Rad für dich passt, dann ist doch egal, wie viel Grad jetzt welcher Winkel hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastclimber (19. November 2018)

Ich habe das 2017er Trance 1.5 in Alu mit dem selben Sitzwinkel. Ich kann mit dem Rad bis ca 20% Steigung auf Waldautobahnen, die in sehr schlechtem Zustand sind, hochfahren. Da ist man im kleinsten Gang und sehr langsam, bei der kleinsten Unachtsamkeit steht man und kommt nicht mehr los. Bei dieser Steigung muss ich dann auch auf dem Sattel etwas nach vorne rutschen. Es gibt MTBs die etwas besser klettern (kann auch an Fahrer/Reifen) liegen, es gibt welche die schlechter klettern, aber die Unterschiede sind eher marginal. Alles ein Kompromis, kaum ein Rad kann alles top. Ich denke das Trance liegt da im guten Mittelfeld seiner Klasse. Das Rad klettert gut, vermittelt ein sicheres Gefühl beim Bergabfahren, lässt sich gut um Spitzkehren zirkeln. Ich bin zufrieden. Ich denke nicht dass du das Rad allzu schnell an seine Grenze bringst. Mal ehrlich, um über eine längere Strecke 20% Steigung zu fahren brauchste ordentlich Körner. Wenn der preis passt und du dich auf dem Rad gut fühlst kaufe es, wenn nicht kaufe ein anderes..........


----------



## sharky (20. November 2018)

fleminghomer schrieb:


> H!
> 
> Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand mit meiner Frage weiterhelfen. Ich überlege gerade ein Giant Trance 1 in M zu holen jedoch bin ich mir etwas unsicher bezüglich des Sitzwinkels. Ich fahre doch auch gerne steilere Bergauf-Passagen und frage mich ob 73,5° Sitzwinkel nicht etwas zu flach ist. Wie stark kann man den Sitzwinkel noch"feintunen" mit Sattel vorschieben bzw. Offset-Lagern für den Dämpfer o. Ä. Andere Bikes die ich mir angesehen habe sind das Scott Spark 740 mit einem Sitzwinkel von bis zu 75,3° und dem Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL mit einem Sitzwinkel von ebenfalls um die 75°.


Das hast du an anderer stelle doch auch schon gefragt und im Grund die selbe Antwort bekommen


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Februar 2019)

Trance war gut im Test bei der "Fachpresse"  






Und Werbung in eigener Sache: Für das alte 142x12 Trance hätte ich ein Schaltauge übrig -> Bikemarkt


----------



## sharky (7. Februar 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Trance war gut im Test bei der "Fachpresse"


da hat giant anscheinend wieder ganzseitige anzeigen geschaltet 

schade, dass bei der "fachpresse" material nur so lange toll ist, bis es einen nachfolger z.B. in einer anderen farbe gibt


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Februar 2019)

fleminghomer schrieb:


> H!
> 
> Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand mit meiner Frage weiterhelfen. Ich überlege gerade ein Giant Trance 1 in M zu holen jedoch bin ich mir etwas unsicher bezüglich des Sitzwinkels. Ich fahre doch auch gerne steilere Bergauf-Passagen und frage mich ob 73,5° Sitzwinkel nicht etwas zu flach ist. Wie stark kann man den Sitzwinkel noch"feintunen" mit Sattel vorschieben bzw. Offset-Lagern für den Dämpfer o. Ä. Andere Bikes die ich mir angesehen habe sind das Scott Spark 740 mit einem Sitzwinkel von bis zu 75,3° und dem Cube Stereo 140 HPC SL mit einem Sitzwinkel von ebenfalls um die 75°.


1° entspricht in etwa 13mm Sattelverschiebung. Kannst also um ca. 2° darüber verstellen. Und der werksseitig angegebene Sitzwinkel entspricht zumeist eh nicht dem wirklichen, da er idR auf Höhe der Oberkante des Lenkrohrs gemessen wird. Da der reale Sitzwinkel heutzutage aufgrund des Knicks im Sattelrohr zumeist recht flach ist und man zumeist mit ner Sattelüberhöhung fährt, ist der wirkliche Sitzwinkel flacher als der angegebene Wert.

Mit über 73° "wirklichen" Sitzwinkel läßt es sich m.E. doch idR ziemlich gut bergauf pedalieren, also zumindest vom Sitzwinkel her. Im Test wurde festgestellt daß im Steilen bergauf die Front recht leicht wird. Kann gut sein daß der wirkliche Sitzwinkel tatsächlich etwas zu flach ausgefallen ist, der liegt vermutlich knapp unter 73°.  Ich denke das sollte sich aber mit dem einfachen Verschieben des Sattels nach vorne leicht beheben lassen.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (7. Februar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> da hat giant anscheinend wieder ganzseitige anzeigen geschaltet



Ne, die waren vom Testsieger der IBC-Herzen, von Canyon. Dafür war auch ein überschwänglicher Einzel-Test von dem neuen 15,xx-Enduro mit dem steilen LW drin.

Giant, Cube und Rose waren die besten drei Radeln in dem Test.


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ne, die waren vom Testsieger der IBC-Herzen, von Canyon. Dafür war auch ein überschwänglicher Einzel-Test von dem neuen 15,xx-Enduro mit dem steilen LW drin.
> 
> Giant, Cube und Rose waren die besten drei Radeln in dem Test.


den test kenn ich nicht. ich les ja sowas nimmer. sonst komm ich nur auf dumme gedanken 

aber 15,xx enduro klingt nach bleieinte und steiler lenkwinkel ja so garnicht nach dem akruellen zeitgeist...  und sowas wird gehypet?


----------



## aibeekey (14. Februar 2019)

Ich würde mir derzeit kein Giant mehr kaufen. Vor allem wegen der erbärmlich flachen Sitzwinkel.

Sowas wie das neue Jeffsy ist der richtige Weg, wenn man richtige Berge in der Nähe hat.

Da es mir aber derzeit auch keine 3000€ wert ist, werde ich mein Giant wohl noch ein bisschen fahren. Sattel ist aber eh schon auf Anschlag vorne und mehr wäre mir nicht unrecht. Man tritt immer eher von hinten als von oben. Erst Recht an steilen Rampen. Hab zwar das Reign, aber das Trance ist da nicht viel besser. Das können andere Hersteller mittlerweile besser.


----------



## XTRA123 (14. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen, 

ich hab mir letztes Jahr nach langer Pause mal wieder ein Bike zugelegt. Ist ein Vorjahresmodell aus 2017 gewesen.
Ich persönlich finde es schon kurios, wie schnell sich einige Sachen an der Geometrie oder der Radgröße ändern, oder oder.
Heute ein Topteil morgen kannst Du es angeblich nicht mehr benutzen, sagt jedenfalls die Presse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (15. Februar 2019)

XTRA123 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir letztes Jahr nach langer Pause mal wieder ein Bike zugelegt. Ist ein Vorjahresmodell aus 2017 gewesen.
> Ich persönlich finde es schon kurios, wie schnell sich einige Sachen an der Geometrie oder der Radgröße ändern, oder oder.
> Heute ein Topteil morgen kannst Du es angeblich nicht mehr benutzen, sagt jedenfalls die Presse.


haha, witzig, genau so war es bei mir auch, also lange abstinenz und dann ein 17er einer.

geniess es bloss, solange es nicht wie die 26" aus _sicherheitsgründen_ vom zk der eudssr verboten werden, oder nur noch gegen kostspielige ausnahmegenehmigungen, nach vorheriger noch kostspieligerer prüfung in noch kostspieligeren speziellen spezial bike parks gefahren werden darf


----------



## aibeekey (15. Februar 2019)

XTRA123 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir letztes Jahr nach langer Pause mal wieder ein Bike zugelegt. Ist ein Vorjahresmodell aus 2017 gewesen.
> Ich persönlich finde es schon kurios, wie schnell sich einige Sachen an der Geometrie oder der Radgröße ändern, oder oder.
> Heute ein Topteil morgen kannst Du es angeblich nicht mehr benutzen, sagt jedenfalls die Presse.



Eigentlich schriebt die Presse nur ganz nüchtern, dass sie neuen Sachen besser sind als die alten. Den rest konstruiert dann immer irgendwer im Forum dazu.
Mir fällt kein einziges MTB Teil ein, bei dem ich zB lieber die 2015er Version hätte als die aktuelle (wenn der Preis gleich ist)
 Die Wahrheit passt nicht so gut ins Verschwörungstheorien-Weltbild in dem die Industrie direkt aus der Hölle kommt...


----------



## sharky (25. Februar 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Eigentlich schriebt die Presse nur ganz nüchtern, dass sie neuen Sachen besser sind als die alten. Den rest konstruiert dann immer irgendwer im Forum dazu.
> Mir fällt kein einziges MTB Teil ein, bei dem ich zB lieber die 2015er Version hätte als die aktuelle (wenn der Preis gleich ist)


irgendwer bist dann z.B. du? 

von 2015 bis heute sind ein paar jahre ins land gegangen. aber viele "neue modelle" sind bestenfalls kosmetik aber keine wirklich neuen bikes. was will man auch jährlich an richtigen neuerungen raushauen? wer glaubt, dass die industrie die bikes von jahr zu jahr neu erfindet und man schon beim draufsitzen einen aha-effekt hat...nunja...

schau dir mal liteville an. das ist kontinuierlichen pflege eines vernünftig gemachten basisbikes. nicht alle jahre was ganz anderes neu raushauen und dann merken, was alles nicht so doll ist. letzteres ist asiatisches engineering. 10 muster, daraus gehen 3 in die entwicklung und davon eines in serie. schnell schnell und hopplahopp. im jahr drauf fliesen dann die serienprobleme in die nächsten 10 muster ein und der tanz beginnt von vorne... nicht meins

trek hat auch deutlich längere modellzyklen. mein remedy war einige jahre alt und im grund immer noch das selbe rad. das was dann neu kam war wirklich anders. nicht nur farbe und ein paar anbauteile


----------



## aibeekey (25. Februar 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> von 2015 bis heute sind ein paar jahre ins land gegangen. aber viele "neue modelle" sind bestenfalls kosmetik aber keine wirklich neuen bikes. was will man auch jährlich an richtigen neuerungen raushauen? wer glaubt, dass die industrie die bikes von jahr zu jahr neu erfindet und man schon beim draufsitzen einen aha-effekt hat...nunja...



Jedes Jahr ein paar Kleinigkeiten machen in Summe dann eben einen Unterschied. Deswegen ist es nicht falsch, wenn die Presse schreibt, dass das neue Rad besser als das alte ist. Selbst wenn der Rahmen der gleiche ist und eben nur die neue Gabel mit Grip2 dran ist.

Problem ist also nicht die Presse sondern die panisch zwanghafte Reaktion der Leute, die dann Quatsch schreiben wie "mein altes Rad laut Presse nicht mehr fahrbar, hahaha die Idioten".
Das machen sie doch nur um dann ihr Ego zu streicheln weil sie nicht mehr den neuesten scheiß haben. Da wird dann der schwarze Peter lieber den Medien zugeschoben nur weil man selbst nen kleinen Pimmel hat und nicht drüber steht, dass die Welt sich weiter dreht.


----------



## XTRA123 (25. Februar 2019)

Ja, genau. Gibs mir.


----------



## sharky (8. März 2019)

marx. schrieb:


> Jedes Jahr ein paar Kleinigkeiten machen in Summe dann eben einen Unterschied. Deswegen ist es nicht falsch, wenn die Presse schreibt, dass das neue Rad besser als das alte ist. Selbst wenn der Rahmen der gleiche ist und eben nur die neue Gabel mit Grip2 dran ist.
> 
> Problem ist also nicht die Presse sondern die panisch zwanghafte Reaktion der Leute, die dann Quatsch schreiben wie "mein altes Rad laut Presse nicht mehr fahrbar, hahaha die Idioten".
> Das machen sie doch nur um dann ihr Ego zu streicheln weil sie nicht mehr den neuesten scheiß haben. Da wird dann der schwarze Peter lieber den Medien zugeschoben nur weil man selbst nen kleinen Pimmel hat und nicht drüber steht, dass die Welt sich weiter dreht.


ich bin halb bei dir. was die presse oft als besser lobt wird außer dem prüfstand kaum einer merken. oder es ist nicht messbar. dennoch wird das neue material gehypet. aber gut... muss jeder selbst wissen

das mit den eiern und neuem bin ich bei dir. finde es immer ... wenn 1,60 leute 29" fahren weil man das ja muss... anstatt sich einzugestehen, dass es nicht nur bescheuert aussieht sondern auch vom handling her ein kleineres rad für sie besser wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (24. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen, sagt mal eine Pike mit 160mm die es gerade bei rcz sehr günstig gibt (~280,- Euro) wäre die passend für das Trance 2 von 2015 oder sind das ein paar mm zuviel? Original sind es ja nur 140mm. Möchte ungern die Klettereigenschaften (die ich top finde) negativ beeinflussen. 

Ich finde die verbaute Fox mit ihren 32er Rohren halt bei den Abfahrten wiederum sehr spielig und relativ unsensibel vom Ansprechverhalten (müsste aber auch mal wieder zum Service). 

Hier noch der Link zur Gabel: 
http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rocksh...sc-qr15mm-tapered-black-00-4018-270-026.html#


----------



## hirschy (24. März 2019)

Hab meinem 2016er Trance ne Yari mit 160mm eingepflanzt. Bin sehr zufrieden, klettert auch noch gut. Könnte jetzt schon gar nicht mehr sagen, ob's vorher noch besser war... 
Runter ist's auf jeden Fall 
Deine Erfahrungen kannste auch hier nochmal reinschreiben: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/neue-gabel-fuer-2016-trance-2-ltd.869742/page-2


----------



## Deleted 283425 (24. März 2019)

Kannst sonst ja auch wieder runtertraveln auf 140 oder 150 mit einem Air Shaft


----------



## ralfcarphunter (24. März 2019)

ich habe die 32er Fox durch eine Suntour Auron mit 160mm an meinem 2014er Trance ersetzt. Die Gabel wird oft unterschätzt, passt aber Super. Man ärgert sich nur, warum man nicht schon früher die Gabel getauscht hat. Klettern tut das Bike immer noch gut.


----------



## Ghoste (26. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
bin auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen Gr. S Modell 2015/2016.

Freue mich auf Rückmeldung 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-giant-trance-rahmen-gr-s-2015-2016.887275/

Ghoste

P.s.: Gerne auch Rückmeldung falls jemand weiß wo man noch einen herbekommen kann...


----------



## Deleted 486577 (28. März 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> bin auf der Suche nach einem Rahmen Gr. S Modell 2015/2016.
> 
> Freue mich auf Rückmeldung
> ...




Finden konnte ich nichts außer einem Angebot im Bikemarkt für ein gebrauchtes Trance 1 2015.

Die Geometrie bei den '15/'16nern ist doch gleich, sofern wäre es leichter einen passenden Rahmen zu finden? Zumindest laut Herstellerseite ändert sich nichts an der Geo.
Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.


----------



## Ghoste (28. März 2019)

Dude95 schrieb:


> Die Geometrie bei den '15/'16nern ist doch gleich, sofern wäre es leichter einen passenden Rahmen zu finden? Zumindest laut Herstellerseite ändert sich nichts an der Geo.
> Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre.



Richtig, daher schrieb ich ja auch genau 2015/2016 

Aber scheint wirklich sehr schwer zu sein da etwas zu finden...


----------



## Deleted 486577 (28. März 2019)

Ghoste schrieb:


> Richtig, daher schrieb ich ja auch genau 2015/2016
> 
> Aber scheint wirklich sehr schwer zu sein da etwas zu finden...



Zwei komplettbikes hab ich finden können, allerdings werden diese anscheinend nicht versandt.

* Ist 16" (fuck zu spät gesehen.)
Viel günstiger wirst du einen Rahmen wohl auch nicht  kriegen.
https://www.bikeexchange.de/a/mtb-f...giant/bayern/brunnthal/trance-2-ltd/101787757
Aber für den Preis würdest du eigentlich auch ein 2018ner Modell bekommen. 

2016 Advanced 2
https://www.bikeexchange.de/a/mtb-f...t/sachsen/dresden/trance-advanced-2/100186184


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. April 2019)

Weiß jemand/kann jemand nachmessen wie lang das Sitzrohr im Bereich zwischen Oberrohr und Wippe beim *Trance 2018/2019 in L in Alu* ist?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. April 2019)

Und bei 1,80m - Größe L oder sogar XL?

Das XL hat ja auch erst 469 Reach, also auch nicht schrecklich viel?

Aber 507er vs. 480er Sitzrohr dürfte schon amtlich sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (10. April 2019)

bei 1,80 würde ich mir kein 507er sitzrohr antun. außer ich hab ne 90er schrittlänge...


----------



## Bomber80 (29. April 2019)

Morgen zusammen

Also ich würd dir auch zu L raten. Bin 184cm, 87cm SL. Hab beide gefahren und den Unterschied merkst du. Das xl ist wirklich hoch. Und du sitzt gestreckter. 
Zur Not kannste immer noch nen längeren Vorbau drauf machen. Aber selbst bei L hab ich mir jetzt noch nen Lenker mit mehr rise geholt.


----------



## fastclimber (29. April 2019)

Ich bin 182 cm groß Schrittlänge 88 und fahre L. Habe einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert. Rad passt so.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Mai 2019)

so schaut das aus


----------



## __Lori__ (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo JohSch.
Hast du jetzt auch ein Trance? Größe L? Hast schon was umgebaut?
Gute Fahrt und v. A. jederzeit guten Grip!


----------



## Bomber80 (1. Mai 2019)

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike


----------



## TheHighlander85 (6. Mai 2019)

Da ich mein 2016er *Trance 1.5 Ltd* (M) bisher nicht verkaufen konnte überlege ich es zu behaltenund zum Enduro light aufzubohren. So als Backup und für alle Dinge, für die mir mein Hugene zu schade ist

Meint ihr das macht Sinn?
Ich denke daran die Fox 34 Performance auf 160mm zu traveln falls das geht, oder aber eine 160mm Gabel
einzubauen und es so zum Trance SX zu machen. Paar Enduroreifen drauf ab geht es.

Kann man die Fox Gabel auf 160mm aufbohren?

Das Bike ist in super Zustand, auf GX Eagle und E 1900 Spline LR umgerüstet.
Von daher ist es zu schade zum Verschleudern.


----------



## Bomber80 (7. Mai 2019)

Moin,
Ob du die hochtraveln kannst, kann ich dir nicht auf Anhieb sagen . Die Frage die ich mir stellen würde, ist, ob es wirklich notwendig ist? Wenn dir das finanziell nicht weh tut, könntest du natürlich über ne andere Gabel nachdenken. Dann würd ich persönlich aber auf ne 36er umsteigen.

Ansonsten, so lassen wie es ist. Mit dicke Schlappen draufziehen ist ne gute Idee. Viel mehr läßt sich mMn eh nicht rausholen. Und als Backup doch auch völlig ausreichend. Es empfiehlt sich immer ein Ersatzrad im Keller zu haben


----------



## neonlite79 (7. Mai 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Da ich mein 2016er *Trance 1.5 Ltd* (M) bisher nicht verkaufen konnte überlege ich es zu behaltenund zum Enduro light aufzubohren.



Lohnt sich: Es lebe die Nachhaltigkeit! Habe meinem gerade eine Verjüngungskur spendiert, und es fährt sich herrlich  Dann muss ich damit wohl noch einmal über die Alpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheHighlander85 (8. Mai 2019)

neonlite79 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich: Es lebe die Nachhaltigkeit! Habe meinem gerade eine Verjüngungskur spendiert...



Was hast du denn angepasst?


----------



## neonlite79 (8. Mai 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn angepasst?


Oh ja: Gabel- und Dämpferwartung, die Eagle und Hope Räder, dabei gleich eine DT Swiss Steckachse fürs Hinterrad - schon eine echte Verjüngungskur.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (8. Mai 2019)

GX Eagle habe ich mir letztes Jahr auch gegönnt - dazu wg. Freilauf gleich E1900 Spline LRS mit 25mm MW.

Trotz Schläuchen in den Reifen liegt das Bike jetzt bei nur 13,1kg.

Fährst du noch 140mm Gabel?


----------



## neonlite79 (8. Mai 2019)

Geich, als ich das Trance 2015 gekauft habe, wurde eine 150mm-Pike eingebaut. Ausserdem: jetzt tubeless. Habe nach der Kur noch nicht gewogen, fühlt sich trotz der breiten Felgen (MW 30mm) spürbar leichter an, als vorher.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. Mai 2019)

__Lori__ schrieb:


> Hallo JohSch.
> Hast du jetzt auch ein Trance? Größe L? Hast schon was umgebaut?
> Gute Fahrt und v. A. jederzeit guten Grip!



Ne, habs nur aufgebaut. 
Umbau: 1x11 durch weglassen von den 2x Teilen, 30er Blatt


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Mai 2019)

Was ist denn ein geeigneter Tune von RockShox oder Fox für das ALTE Trance/Liv Intrigue für Menschen um 50kg?

a) Was ist da normal von RS/Fox drin? Mag mal jemand bei sich nachschauen?
    Gefunden hab ich idR*: CM, RM, Climb F*

b) In Prosa würde ich sagen:

Rebound schneller weil bei dem Gewicht so wenig Luft drin sein wird
Dämpfung normal, ist ja eh keine Luft drin
Plattform eher hart
Luftkammer eher groß (den Effekt mit viel Druck notwendig und zuspacern gibts hier dann ja nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Mai 2019)

Hab mal selbst recherchiert und Giant/LIV hat da kurzen Prozess gemacht und einfach immer die selben Tunes verbaut 

*Trance 2014ff. * 

CY74: CM, RM, Climb F 


CY2F: CM, RM, Climb F 


CY72: CM, RM, Climb F 


CY73: 2016, FLOAT DPS, P-S, A, 3pos Evol SV, Giant, Trance 27.5 2 LTD, 7.875, 2.000, 0.2 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb F 


Trunnion: DDC6: 2018, FLOAT DPS, P-S, A, 3pos, Trunnion Evol LV, Giant, Trance 1.5/Trance 2, 185, 52.5, 0.6 Spacer, LCM, LRM, CML 

 

*Intrigue 2016*


CLHM: 2014, FLOAT-A E-S, CTD SV, Giant, Trance 27.5 1/2/SX/Intrigue 1, 7.875, 2.000, 0.2 Spacer, CM, Climb F 


CY2H: 2016, FLOAT DPS, P-Se, A, 3pos-Adj Evol SV, Giant, Intrigue 27.5 1, 7.875, 2.000, 0.2 Spacer, CM, RM, Climb F 
 

*Intrigue 2019*


DLWK: 2019, FLOAT DPX2, P-S, A, 3pos, Trunnion, Evol LV, Giant, Intrigue Advanced 1, 185, 52.5, 0.4 Spacer, CL, RLA014, Rezi L F M 


DNCY: 2019, FLOAT DPX2, P-S, A, 3pos, Trunnion, Evol LV, Giant, Intrigue Advanced 1, 185, 52.5, 0.4 Spacer, CL, RLA014, Rezi L F M 


DKMG: 2019, FLOAT DPS, P-S, A, 3pos, Trunnion, Evol LV, Giant, Intrigue Advanced 2, 185, 52.5, 0.6 Spacer, LCL, LRM, CMF


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. Mai 2019)

Was für Buchsen brauchts für den DPS?

Auch 22x8 wie irgendwo hier für den Monarch steht? 
Können es auch die alten für den RockShox Monarch sein? Die hätten wir nämlich schon.


----------



## ludwig2016 (14. Mai 2019)

TheHighlander85 schrieb:


> Meint ihr das macht Sinn?
> Ich denke daran die Fox 34 Performance auf 160mm zu traveln falls das geht, oder aber eine 160mm Gabel
> einzubauen und es so zum Trance SX zu machen. Paar Enduroreifen drauf ab geht es.
> 
> Kann man die Fox Gabel auf 160mm aufbohren?.



ja das funktioniert super
hab bei meinem 1.5 ltd(2016) die Gabel schon vor 2 Jahren auf 160mm umgerüstet.


----------



## RadConcept (16. Mai 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein geeigneter Tune von RockShox oder Fox für das ALTE Trance/Liv Intrigue für Menschen um 50kg?
> 
> a) Was ist da normal von RS/Fox drin? Mag mal jemand bei sich nachschauen?
> Gefunden hab ich idR*: CM, RM, Climb F*
> ...



Für 50kg Persönchen sollten es ein Dämpfer mit - wie geschrieben - großer Luftkammer und beiden Dämpfungsstufen auf "light" sein.
Aber das:
_"Dämpfung normal, ist ja eh keine Luft drin"_
verstehe ich nicht, wie ist das gemeint?
Unabhängig davon: bei dem Gewicht entweder ausprobieren, ob die Dämpfungstufen auf "offen" wirklich noch schnell genug sind oder gleich den Dämpfer tunen (lassen). Also entweder umbauen oder dünneres Öl verwenden. Zugstufe würde ich definitiv anpassen, Druckstufe auf L sollte zur Not gehen.
Dämpfertues sollten dann bei Fox "CL, RL" und bei RS "L L" heißen.


----------



## olm06 (1. Juni 2019)

Hallo

Ich habe da mal eine frage kann man den freilauf wechseln an den laufradsatz von Giant des Trance 1.5 2018?


----------



## TheHighlander85 (1. Juni 2019)

olm06 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine frage kann man den freilauf wechseln an den laufradsatz von Giant des Trance 1.5 2018?


Ich hatte mich am 16er mal mit dem Thema zwecks Umbau auf GX Eagle befasst. Ergebnis: Nein

Denke beim 18er wird es ebenso sein, dass sich die Giant OEM Naben nicht umbauen lassen.


----------



## xlacherx (1. Juni 2019)

Ich würde mal beim Handler anfragen obs da was gibt? 
Giant verbaut da ja Formula Naben. Eventuell hast glück und es gibt was.


----------



## ibkc (1. Juni 2019)

Sind Formula Naben, das 1er GE von 2018 hat den gleichen Laufradsatz mit einer GX Eagle. Die Freilaufkörper sind blos Erfahrungsgemäß nicht so einfach zu bekommen und zum Wechsel brauchst du einen 11er Inbus.


----------



## lukas_noe (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo, habe seit einem Jahr ein Trance 1 18, und bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Fahre viele Trails (Up UND Downhill). Würde mich als konditionell durchschnitt bis gut bezeichnen. Von der Technikher eher  - Anfänger bis Fortgeschrittener. 

Was gefällt mir an dem Rad: 

- fühlt sich spritzig an (v.a. in den Kurven lässt es sich gut steuern) 
- super Eigenschaften im Downhill
- 1x Antrieb TOP
- Super Fahrwerk! Brauchte zwar etwas um es einzustellen aber nun Top. Zum Thema Setup- ich musste zuerst einmal selbst herausfinden was mir gefällt.
- Reifen bieten viel Grip
-mMn leicht 
- habe einen Top!! Händler der mit immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. 

Was gefällt mir nicht bzw. was wurde geändert:
- Tretlager tief - sitze im Uphill manchmal auf
- Bei schnellen Beschleunigungen knarrt es etwas (Rahmen?Tretlager?)
- Sattelstütze spricht manchmal nicht an (muss dann immer mit vollem Druck am Sattel drücken)
- Seilzug der Sattelstütze viel zu lange (wurde gekürzt)
- Vorderbremse 180mm zu klein - Habe nun eine 200er Scheibe montiert und Trickstuff Beläge montiert. Finde es jetzt viel besser. 

Hatte vor dem Kauf überlegt ob ich mir ein Jeffsy kaufe .... bin aber super happy mit dem Rad und habe es noch lange nicht an die Grenzen gebracht. Kann es nur jedem Empfehlen. Bereue den Kauf nicht, mein nächstes Rad wird aber kein Giant, da ich einfach etwas anderes Probieren möchte 

Bin zum Vergleich ein Propain Tyee gefahren, was noch viel mehr abfahrtslastiger war. 

Achja: wenn jemand Tipps für die o.a. Probleme hat, bitte melden  

LG


----------



## sharky (14. Juni 2019)

wegen dem tiefen tretlager bin ich etwas verwirrt. so tief ist das teil eigentlich nicht. kann es sein, dass dein dämpfer im uphill, wo das gewicht ja meist etwas nach hinten wandert, wenn man nicht aktiv nach vorne rutscht, durchsackt und du mehr SAG hast, so dass das tretlager tiefer kommt? hier wäre ggf. ein anderes dämpfersetup mit verkleinerter positivkammer eine option, um die kennlinie linearer zu bekommen

das knarzen lässt sich meist durch putzen effektiv beheben  ansonsten mal alle schraub- und steckverbindungen prüfen

das ansprechen der sattelstütze führe ich mal drauf zurück, dass du nach dem leitungskürzen ggf. die zugspannung zu gering hast und daher das ventil nicht richtig aufmacht. zug nachspannen sollte da abhilfe schaffen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukas_noe (17. Juni 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> wegen dem tiefen tretlager bin ich etwas verwirrt. so tief ist das teil eigentlich nicht. kann es sein, dass dein dämpfer im uphill, wo das gewicht ja meist etwas nach hinten wandert, wenn man nicht aktiv nach vorne rutscht, durchsackt und du mehr SAG hast, so dass das tretlager tiefer kommt? hier wäre ggf. ein anderes dämpfersetup mit verkleinerter positivkammer eine option, um die kennlinie linearer zu bekommen
> 
> das knarzen lässt sich meist durch putzen effektiv beheben  ansonsten mal alle schraub- und steckverbindungen prüfen
> 
> das ansprechen der sattelstütze führe ich mal drauf zurück, dass du nach dem leitungskürzen ggf. die zugspannung zu gering hast und daher das ventil nicht richtig aufmacht. zug nachspannen sollte da abhilfe schaffen können





Danke dir  
hab am Wochenende deine Ratschläge befolgt! Tretlager lag echt am SAG. Schrauben hab ich kontrolliert - passt ebenfalls! Nur mit der Sattelstütze bin ich nicht ganz zufrieden.. Senkt einmal super easy runter und beim nächsten mal braucht sie wieder mehr Druck.


----------



## sharky (17. Juni 2019)

das mit der sattelstütze ist seltsam. die funktioniert eigentlich immer gleich. hast du sie mal geschmiert?


----------



## korben (18. Juni 2019)

Wegen der Stütze: ausbauen und per Hand betätigen. Dann ist schnell klar, ob etwas mit dem Zug nicht stimmt oder die Stütze defekt ist
Korben


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Juli 2019)

Das Sattelrohr beim LIV Intrigue 2016 ist nicht besonders toll ausgerieben bzw.  auch die Schweißnähte vom Oberrohr etc stehen schön ins Rohr rein. 
Dazu noch die OneUp 2.0 Stütze die wohl eher gute 30,9 hat und schon wirds arg eng


----------



## Winnepooh (17. Juli 2019)

Mein 2016 Trance sieht ähnlich im Sattelrohrbereich aus. Bei mir ist allerdings die Tendenz in Richtung zu groß. Habe mit der Oneup schon gut Spiel und dadurch sehr anfällig für Knackgeräusche.


----------



## Huebschi (25. Juli 2019)

Hallo
ich habe da mal ne Frage:
Fahre ein 2014 27.5 Trance Advanced sx als Selbstaufbau.
Hinten 140mm, vorne 160mm, Fox Fahrwerk
Eigentlich bin ich mit meiner Betty auf dem Trail und im Park sehr zufrieden, aber Basteln macht auch Spaß.
Hat von euch schon wer vorne auf 29 Zoll umgebaut?
Hat jmd. Erfahrungen?
Mein Plan:
36er Fox oder Lyrik mit 160 mm Boost, 29 Zoll Felge


----------



## petrol (25. Juli 2019)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich habe da mal ne Frage:
> Fahre ein 2014 27.5 Trance Advanced sx als Selbstaufbau.
> Hinten 140mm, vorne 160mm, Fox Fahrwerk
> ...


ich denke bei 29 musst du den Federweg wieder reduzieren


----------



## Huebschi (26. Juli 2019)

Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch, aber der Schrauber meines Vertrauens glaubt, dass es hinhaut.
Habe eine 36er 160mm aus 2019 und eine 29er Rovalfelge auf Hope-Nabe (kein Boost) erworben. Laufrad wird noch eingespeicht. In 14 Tagen soll ich den Kram bekommen.
Berichte dann, wie sich Betty dann fährt.


----------



## olm06 (14. August 2019)

Grüss euch 
fahre das Trance 1.5 2018 .
Möcht mir ein anderen Dämpfer zulegen was könnt ihr mir das empfehlen ?

(Bitte kein Fox)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (14. August 2019)

olm06 schrieb:


> Grüss euch
> fahre das Trance 1.5 2018 .
> Möcht mir ein anderen Dämpfer zulegen was könnt ihr mir das empfehlen ?
> 
> (Bitte kein Fox)


Was hast jetzt?


----------



## olm06 (14. August 2019)

FOX Performance Float DPS, LV EVOL, 3-Pos Lever, Metric Trunnion


----------



## xlacherx (14. August 2019)

Warum kein fox mehr? 
Ich hab aktuell in einem meiner Räder den Dpx 2 Factory drin. Der geht echt gut. 

Ansonsten ist immer die Frage - was willst du mit dem Tausch bezwecken? 
Oftmals kann man den Dämpfer tunen lassen - bei dem er dann auf Fahrer Gewicht, Rahmen und wünsche angepasst wird. 
Funktioniert meist besser als n x- beliebiger Dämpfer


----------



## Deleted 283425 (22. August 2019)

Das Intrigue kommt jetzt auch in Alu:








						Liv launches aluminium version of Intrigue trail bike
					

Now available in carbon and alloy frame options




					www.bikeradar.com
				












						Intrigue 2 (2020) | DONNA Trail Bicicletta | Liv Cycling Italia
					

• Liv’s 3F Design Philosophy to best harness women’s strength, making her feel balanced, efficient and confident• 140 mm/150 mm suspension platform • Trunnion M...




					www.liv-cycling.com
				











						Intrigue 3 (2020) | Liv Cycling UK
					

The playful trail bike, Intrigue, is now available in the lightweight ALUXX aluminium version. This new model maintains an Advanced Forged carbon composite linkage and delivers 140 mm rear Maestro suspension and a 150 m...




					www.liv-cycling.com


----------



## sharky (23. August 2019)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung hatte ich auch, aber der Schrauber meines Vertrauens glaubt, dass es hinhaut.
> Habe eine 36er 160mm aus 2019 und eine 29er Rovalfelge


dem kerl solltest du sofort das vertrauen entziehen  
die fuhre wird damit sehr flach und sehr hecklastig.


----------



## xlacherx (23. August 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> dem kerl solltest du sofort das vertrauen entziehen
> die fuhre wird damit sehr flach und sehr hecklastig.


Heute würde ich das Trance sowieso nur noch mit 140mm in der Front fahren. 
So wie ich jetzt auch mit meinem sc5010 mach. 
Und den hype mit 29" in derartige Front versteh ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht. 
Nur weils n paar pros im dh wc fahren, muss das jetzt jeder Hobby Fahrer am trail bike haben oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (23. August 2019)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Und den hype mit 29" in derartige Front versteh ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht.
> Nur weils n paar pros im dh wc fahren, muss das jetzt jeder Hobby Fahrer am trail bike haben oder wie?


da bin ich zu 100% bei dir. erstens sieht es bescheuert aus. zweitens bringt es m.E. eher eingeredete als handfeste vorteile. aber das geht m.E. über 29" vorne hinaus und ist auch für 29" in summe durchaus gültig. wenn ich die ganzen 1.60 menschchen sehe, die meinen, 29" fahren zu müssen... wenn man als eltern seinem kind ein rad mit den selben proportionsverhältnissen kaufen würde, würde man darauf angesprochen, warum man dem armen kind kein rad in seiner größe kauft...


----------



## paul-pro (25. August 2019)

Hallo Trance-Gemeinde.
Ich hab das Trance 2 LTD von 2015 und wollte mal fragen, ob zufällig jemand das Casting der Original-Gabel verkaufen möchte? Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal meines geschrottet und würde mir nun gerne ein Zweitrad aufbauen mit der Gabel, die bei mir noch rumfliegt. Handelt sich dabei um ne Fox 32 Evolution CTD. Bei meinem Gabel habe ich das Gewinde an der Bremssattel-Aufnahme zerstört..
Würde mich über Antworten freuen!


----------



## Huebschi (26. August 2019)

Dieser Sharky ist mir mit seinem rüpelhaften Besserwissergehabe auch schon in anderen Chats negativ aufgefallen.
Das ist mir zu blöd und zu typisch I-net-Benehmen
Bin weg

Den anderen Beileid und sorry, dass man hier nicht unkommentiert experimetieren darf.
Giant baut ja auch weiterhin keine 29er Trance und Reign


----------



## Deleted 283425 (26. August 2019)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Giant baut ja auch weiterhin keine 29er Trance und Reign



Was fuer 1 Fux du bimst:





						Suchergebnisse - MTB-News.de
					

Nutze unsere Suchmaschine um Artikel, Tests, Bilder und vieles mehr zu finden!




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Und ansonsten:


----------



## sharky (28. August 2019)

Huebschi schrieb:


> Dieser Sharky ist mir mit seinem rüpelhaften Besserwissergehabe auch schon in anderen Chats negativ aufgefallen.
> Das ist mir zu blöd und zu typisch I-net-Benehmen


ich glaube nicht, dass ich jemanden persönlich und unter der gürtellinie angreife. florent29 mal ausgenommen, da schallt es aber nur zurück... wenn du andere meinungen außer deiner nicht abkannst und so intolerant bist, zu akzeptieren, dass nicht jeder das gut findet, was du gut findest, dann:



Huebschi schrieb:


> Bin weg


ist das eine gute entscheidung. wir werden dich nicht vermissen 



Huebschi schrieb:


> Den anderen Beileid und sorry, dass man hier nicht unkommentiert experimetieren darf.


du darfst und andere dürfen nur dazu schreiben, was dir gefällt? toleranz und intelligenz sind was anderes....


----------



## anderson (4. September 2019)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Dropper in mein 2015er Trance 1 Größe M passt, mit möglichst viel Drop? Die Contact SL muss endlich mal weg


----------



## herbert2010 (5. September 2019)

anderson schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Dropper in mein 2015er Trance 1 Größe M passt, mit möglichst viel Drop? Die Contact SL muss endlich mal weg








						Oneup Dropper Post
					

Hat jemand schon die verstellbare Sattelstütze bei nem europäischen Händler/ Versand gefunden?   Ist ja wohl jetzt die preiswerteste und einstellbarste Sattelstütze aufm Markt (250USD).  Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust die aus den USA zu bestellen.  Lg




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Winnepooh (5. September 2019)

Also in ein 2016er Größe M passt ein 150mm Oneup Dropper ohne Probleme.


----------



## anderson (5. September 2019)

An die Oneup hatte ich gedacht und die Hoffnung, dass 180 funktionieren könnten, das passt aber wohl nicht. Die Oneup müsste ich wahrscheinlich komplett ins Sattelrohr schieben und hab mich gefragt, ob das selbst mit der 150er überhaupt geht, da sie über 23cm lang ist und ich weniger als 23cm Platz im Satterohr habe....


----------



## Winnepooh (5. September 2019)

anderson schrieb:


> ob das selbst mit der 150er überhaupt geht, da sie über 23cm lang ist und ich weniger als 23cm Platz im Satterohr habe....


Teste ich wenn du willst heute Abend, ob ich sie komplett versenken kann. Glaube aber ja. 

180mm wird glaube ich schwierig, da im Rahmen der querbolzen für die Wippe im Weg ist und du noch Platz für den Seilzug. 
Hätte mir damals fast die 170er bestellt, aber dann doch nicht getraut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (5. September 2019)

nachdem sie sich in der höhe verstellen läst .....









						DROPPER POST - V1
					

THE ONEUP COMPONENTS DROPPER POST The world’s shortest, long travel dropper post. Get the longest travel dropper that will fit you and your bike. MORE DROP More drop = More fun. The further out of the way you can get your saddle on downhills the more confidence you’ll have and the harder you can...




					www.oneupcomponents.com
				




lg


----------



## anderson (5. September 2019)

Winnepooh schrieb:


> Teste ich wenn du willst heute Abend, ob ich sie komplett versenken kann. Glaube aber ja.
> 
> 180mm wird glaube ich schwierig, da im Rahmen der querbolzen für die Wippe im Weg ist und du noch Platz für den Seilzug.
> Hätte mir damals fast die 170er bestellt, aber dann doch nicht getraut



Danke dir. Ich glaube, ich hatte einen Denkfehler. Die 150er müsste ich nicht vollständig ins Sitzrohr schieben, da ja das Tauchrohr 3 cm weniger Drop hat. Das passt dann sicher die 180er würde aber sicher wegen des Wippenstegs nicht passen.


herbert2010 schrieb:


> nachdem sie sich in der höhe verstellen läst .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der V1 sind es bei 170mm auch über 24 cm Tauchrohr, was dann vermutlich auch nicht passt.

Wie auch immer, ich habe schon eine 150er KS Lev am anderen Rad und das ist schon mal besser als die 100 der Giant-Stütze, die ohnhin wackelt und klemmt


----------



## piilu (8. September 2019)

Die One Up hat einen schwachsinnigen Auslösemechanismus der funktioniert im Giant Rahmen suboptimal


----------



## Deleted 283425 (8. September 2019)

Die V2 gibts auch mit normaler Ansteuerung/ gibts die normale Ansteuerung als Option. Davon abgesehen ist @rzOne20 mit der V1 auch zurechtgekommen.


----------



## gtbulls (10. September 2019)

@anderson
Ich hatte mir genau für den Zweck eine Bikeyoke Revive 160 gekauft, nur hab ich das 2015er Trance schneller verkauft als gedacht


----------



## anderson (10. September 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Die One Up hat einen schwachsinnigen Auslösemechanismus der funktioniert im Giant Rahmen suboptimal



Was heißt suboptimal? Funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht? Hast du da Erfahrung mit?


----------



## piilu (10. September 2019)

anderson schrieb:


> Was heißt suboptimal? Funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht? Hast du da Erfahrung mit?


Es funktioniert schon, man braucht schon mehr Kraft um die auszulösen, zumindest mit der Giant Fernbedienung. Hätte ich damals gewust, dass die nicht so wie alle anderen Mechanischen Stützen funktioniert, dann hätte ich die nicht gekauft.


----------



## anderson (11. September 2019)

@piilu du meinst, dass der Remote schwerer zu bedienen ist, als an der Giant-Stütze weil der Actuator eine andere Auslösemechanik hat? Das müsste dann aber doch nicht nur ein Problem am Giant, sondern auch an anderen Bikes sein oder..?

Der Remotehebel der alten Contact SL ist eh schrottig und wird natürlich ersetzt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. September 2019)

-> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/oneup-dropper-post.869561/page-18#post-16106142 

Kauft die V2 Stütze mit der klassischen V2.1-Ansteuerung und alles ist paletti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (11. September 2019)

anderson schrieb:


> @piilu du meinst, dass der Remote schwerer zu bedienen ist, als an der Giant-Stütze weil der Actuator eine andere Auslösemechanik hat? Das müsste dann aber doch nicht nur ein Problem am Giant, sondern auch an anderen Bikes sein oder..?
> 
> Der Remotehebel der alten Contact SL ist eh schrottig und wird natürlich ersetzt.


Hängt halt stark von der Leitungsführung ab bei Giant muss die halt durch 3 Löcher mit nem Bogen unter dem Tretlager und noch am Bolzen der Wippe vorbei das erzeugt schon einiges an Reibung


----------



## anderson (12. September 2019)

Das hat dann aber nix mit dem Auslösemechanismus der Stütze zu tun. Wenn die Oneup sich nicht schwerer schalten lässt, als die Contact SL, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## piilu (12. September 2019)

Doch weil die Stütze nicht wie alle anderen durch den Schaltzug ausgelöst wird sondern indem die Außenhülle gegen die Stütze drückt


----------



## __Lori__ (12. September 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Doch weil die Stütze nicht wie alle anderen durch den Schaltzug ausgelöst wird sondern indem die Außenhülle gegen die Stütze drückt


Genau das macht die V2-Ansteuerung: Außenhülle macht gewissen Hub und braucht Bewegungsspielraum. Aber wie JohSch und andere User schon sagten, kehrt eben besagte V2.1-Ansteuerung das Prinzip um, Außenhülle bleibt fest und Innenzug bewegt sich. Funktioniert dann so wie bei der Contact Switch SL.
Abhilfe: V2.1 Ansteuerung nachbestellen und umrüsten, s. Anleitung von OneUp
P.S.: Ich habe zwar selber keine OneUp, hab aber hier mitgelesen und im Inet recherchiert weil's mich interessierte, warum das bei manchen Rahmenformen nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. September 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Doch weil die Stütze nicht wie alle anderen durch den Schaltzug ausgelöst wird sondern indem die Außenhülle gegen die Stütze drückt


Aber nur mit dem alten Actuator. Ihr dreht euch im Kreis.


----------



## anderson (12. September 2019)

JohSch schrieb:


> Aber nur mit dem alten Actuator. Ihr dreht euch im Kreis.


Sorry, dass ich noch eine halbe Umdrehung kreisen muss  Das heißt, bei Bestellung einer V2 über Bike Components ist die Ansteuerung des Actuator über Innenzug, sodass das problemlos funktioniert und auch keinen V2.1 zusätzlich bestellen muss?

Danke für die Geduld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. September 2019)

Ich hab direkt bei OneUp aus dem Lager UK bestellt, da kann man den V2.1er dazubestellen, bei BC siehts noch nach dem alten (V2) aus.








						bike-components
					

Dein Bike braucht das! Kaufe alles für dein Fahrrad aus dem Bereich Sattelstützen - Variostützen im Online Shop von bike-components. Über 300 Hersteller für Fahrräder, Fahrradteile oder Fahrradzubehör im Sortiment. Über 50.000 Artikel - 20 Jahre Erfahrung - Schneller Versand - Trusted Shop und...




					www.bike-components.de
				




Der neue sieht so aus:








						DROPPER  ACTUATOR KIT - V2.1
					

Santa Cruz bikes with low long shock (Megatower, Bronson V3, Nomad V4, and Juliana versions require a different actuator.  This V2.1 actuator is the replacement actuator for OneUp V2 Dropper Posts for Santa Cruz low slung shock bikes. V2.1 actuators are now shipping with all V2 Posts. Install...




					www.oneupcomponents.com
				



Und da muss man das Häkchen setzen: https://www.oneupcomponents.com/products/dropper-post-v2


----------



## piilu (12. September 2019)

Wir wären nicht in der Bike Industrie wenn man das Teil nicht extra kaufen müsste


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. September 2019)

Lesen bildet, ist bei OneUp kostenlos wenn mans gleich mit dem Häkchen setzen mitbestellt.


----------



## piilu (12. September 2019)

Mit dem Brexit im Anmarsch ist doch keiner so wahsinnig so ein defekt anfälliges Teil in England zu bestellen


----------



## anderson (12. September 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Mit dem Brexit im Anmarsch ist doch keiner so wahsinnig so ein defekt anfälliges Teil in England zu bestellen



Und morgen geht die Welt unter


----------



## gili89 (27. September 2019)

nachdem es (glaub ich) keinen Trance *29 *Thread gibt:

weiß jemand von euch zufällig, ob man beim Trance 29 2 (https://www.giant-bicycles.com/at/trance-29-2) den Freilauf auf Sram XD umrüsten kann? Naben sind Giant Tracker und irgendwie find ich zu denen nichts - Händler hat mir auch (noch) keine Auskunft geben können.

Laut den Daten auf der Website hat das Trance 1 die gleichen Naben und da sollte dann dieser Freilauf passen:





						DT Swiss Freehub Body SRAM XD-Drive for 3-Pawl Hubs, 147O-DT360M-701
					

DT Swiss Freehub Body SRAM XD-Drive for 3-Pawl Hubs, 147O-DT360M-701, FREE UK Delivery, Price: £84.99. Genuine DT Swiss Freehub body DT Freehub Body SRAM




					www.giantbikespares.com
				



aber das ist auch nur geraten, weil dann wären die Naben wohl umgelabelte DT-Swiss!?


----------



## platt_ziege (27. September 2019)

gili89 schrieb:


> aber das ist auch nur geraten, weil dann wären die Naben wohl umgelabelte DT-Swiss!


was steht denn auf den naben drauf?


----------



## gili89 (28. September 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> was steht denn auf den naben drauf?



"Giant" steht drauf


----------



## platt_ziege (28. September 2019)

gili89 schrieb:


> "Giant" steht drauf


ok, das bringt einen ja jetzt nicht so wirklich weiter   
auf meinen giant laufrädern steht nämlich die dt nabenbezeichnung drauf.
falls dir hier kein spezie weiterhelfen kann und nicht noch irgendein kürzel auf der nabe ist (so dass du nen foto an dt schicken könntest), würde ich mich an giant.com wenden, der deutsche support ist was sowas angeht wie gewohnt in diesem land, einfach nur beschissen.


----------



## anderson (29. September 2019)

piilu schrieb:


> Die One Up hat einen schwachsinnigen Auslösemechanismus der funktioniert im Giant Rahmen suboptimal



Habe die Stütze jetzt montiert. Ich habe mir den V2.1 von BC dazupacken lassen. Ich habe die Stüzte testweise mit dem montierten Actuater eingebaut. Den V2.1 hätte ich mir sparen können, funktioniert einwandfrei und ohne großen Kraftaufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. September 2019)

gili89 schrieb:


> nachdem es (glaub ich) keinen Trance *29 *Thread gibt:
> 
> weiß jemand von euch zufällig, ob man beim Trance 29 2 (https://www.giant-bicycles.com/at/trance-29-2) den Freilauf auf Sram XD umrüsten kann? Naben sind Giant Tracker und irgendwie find ich zu denen nichts - Händler hat mir auch (noch) keine Auskunft geben können.
> 
> ...


beim  einfach mal fragen, ob er dir den verlinkten xD freilauf besorgen und man dann schauen kann, ob er passt? der kann den ja sicher zurück geben, wenn er nicht passt. der giant support hat in der tat nachgelassen. auch bei den händlern. die sollten, wenn es schon keinen direkten kontakt zum hersteller gibt, zumindest über sowas bescheid wissen


----------



## gili89 (30. September 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> beim  einfach mal fragen, ob er dir den verlinkten xD freilauf besorgen und man dann schauen kann, ob er passt? der kann den ja sicher zurück geben, wenn er nicht passt. der giant support hat in der tat nachgelassen. auch bei den händlern. die sollten, wenn es schon keinen direkten kontakt zum hersteller gibt, zumindest über sowas bescheid wissen



is ein sehr kleiner händler, glaub nicht dass er das machen würde. 
laut ihm "passt da wohl kein xd-freilauf". also wird er es wohl nicht riskieren. 

find ich echt schwach von giant, werd wohl mal giant.com kontaktieren müssen...


----------



## sharky (30. September 2019)

tja...  hier lassen sie sich auch nicht sehen. es gab ja mal ein eigenes forum, das giant betrieben hatte. da bekam man direkt support. aber auch das ist leider lange her und mit dem umzug hier her geschichte geworden


----------



## SamAM (13. Oktober 2019)

Servus miteinander!

Ich bin derzeit dabei ein 2018er Trance Advanced aufzubauen und dabei auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen. Das Radl soll einen SRAM Eagle GX/X01 Antrieb bekommen. Beim Einbauen des Schaltwerks hat sich ergeben, dass sich dieses maximal nur so weit nach außen bewegen lässt, dass sich das Schaltwerkröllchen in einer Flucht mit dem kleinsten Ritzel befindet und nicht, wie von SRAM vorgegeben, etwas nach rechts versetzt. Ebenso kollidiert der Schaltkäfig bei Rotation mit der Umlenkung des Schaltzuges.

Ich habe mich beim Zusammenbauen EXAKT an die Vorgaben von SRAM gehalten (Video und Anleitung) und bin bei dem Schritt, an dem der innere Schaltwerkanschlag (am größten Ritzel) eingestellt wird. Schaltauge wurde auf richtige Ausrichtung überprüft und passt. Kassette passt auch. Alles wurde nach dem ersten Mal wieder zurück gebaut und noch einmal bis zum beschriebenen Schritt neu aufgebaut. Anzugsdrehmomente wurden eingehalten.

Das selbe Problem hatte auch schon jemand im emtb-Forum mit einem Canyon-E-Bike, der hat aber recht bald aufgegeben und auf Shimano umgestellt, weshalb ich dort bis jetzt nicht weitergekommen bin.

Vielleicht gibt es ja unter euch jemanden, der dasselbe Problem hat/hatte und schon eine Lösung hat. Eventuell liegt es ja am Schaltauge und es gibt von Giant eine überarbeitete Version...

Vielen Dank schon mal für zielführende Kommentare!!


----------



## fatzefitze (14. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute,

hat schon einmal jemand erfolgreich eine Crank Brothers Highline mit 170mm Travel in ein Trance (2017) Rahmengröße L eingebaut?
Länge ist mit 465 mm angegeben, d.h. gleich zur kürzlich diskutierten OneUp-Stütze.

Die jetzige Giant Contact ragt bei mir im eingefahrenen Zustand einige cm aus dem Rahmen raus, so dass ich nach meinem Verständnis eigentlich nochmal 3-4 cm "Luft" haben sollte für eine längere Stütze als standardmäßig eingebaut.

Viele Grüße
fatzefitze


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (20. Oktober 2019)

SamAM schrieb:


> Servus miteinander!
> 
> Ich bin derzeit dabei ein 2018er Trance Advanced aufzubauen und dabei auf ein kleines Problem gestoßen. Das Radl soll einen SRAM Eagle GX/X01 Antrieb bekommen. Beim Einbauen des Schaltwerks hat sich ergeben, dass sich dieses maximal nur so weit nach außen bewegen lässt, dass sich das Schaltwerkröllchen in einer Flucht mit dem kleinsten Ritzel befindet und nicht, wie von SRAM vorgegeben, etwas nach rechts versetzt. Ebenso kollidiert der Schaltkäfig bei Rotation mit der Umlenkung des Schaltzuges.
> 
> ...


Ich brauchte für den Umbau auf GX Eagle ein anderes Schaltauge. Bei dir evtl auch so?


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Oktober 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Ich brauchte für den Umbau auf GX Eagle ein anderes Schaltauge.


welches modelljahr denn?


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (21. Oktober 2019)

Trance 2 2019.
Ich muss aber dazu sagen, das mein originales Schaltauge ganz anders aussah aus deins. Aber möglich ist es ja dennoch, dass das bei deinem auch der Fall ist.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Oktober 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Aber möglich ist es ja dennoch, dass das bei deinem auch der Fall ist.


bin jemand anderer, mit nem 17er 
hab hier noch ne gx gruppe liegen, welche ich für 230€ inkl freilauf geschossen hab, aber nicht weiss ob ich mir das alles antun soll.
brauchen tu ich den 12ten hier oben im hohen norden nicht und der einzige grund wäre der wiederverkaufswert, wobei ich es schon zu einem guten preis gebraucht erstanden habe (2017 1er 1500€). meint ihr das macht sinn, oder lieber für 350€ verkaufen und dann ins nächste rad investieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamAM (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen und viele Dank an die, die mir geantwortet haben!!

Ich hab mich dazu durchgerungen die ganze Eagle trotz des beschriebenen "Problems" fertig zusammenzubauen. Eine ausgiebigen Testfahrt hat gezeigt, dass das gar kein Problem ist. Der Antrieb läuft tadellos und schaltet sehr sauber auch unter Last alle Gänge rauf wie runter. Am Anfang war dies erstmal nicht der Fall, aber die Feineinstellung der Schaltzugspannung am Schalthebel hat dann zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt. Mit der montierten Kette lässt sich der bereits beschriebene Kontakt innerhalb des Schaltwerks nicht reproduzieren. Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, weshalb das Schaltauge so konstruiert ist...


----------



## SamAM (21. Oktober 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> bin jemand anderer, mit nem 17er
> hab hier noch ne gx gruppe liegen, welche ich für 230€ inkl freilauf geschossen hab, aber nicht weiss ob ich mir das alles antun soll.
> brauchen tu ich den 12ten hier oben im hohen norden nicht und der einzige grund wäre der wiederverkaufswert, wobei ich es schon zu einem guten preis gebraucht erstanden habe (2017 1er 1500€). meint ihr das macht sinn, oder lieber für 350€ verkaufen und dann ins nächste rad investieren?



Servus!

Wenn du mit deinem jetzigen Radl so zufrieden bist und nichts vermisst, macht ja ein Umbau keinen Sinn. Außer du möchtest die Eagle verbauen, weil du sie einfach so toll findest. Würde ich in einer Mittelgebirgslandschaft wohnen und dort auch fast ausschließlich fahren, hätte ich vermutlich eine 1x11 verbaut. Ist billiger, baut kleiner und ist glaub auch leichter.


----------



## sharky (4. November 2019)

SamAM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und viele Dank an die, die mir geantwortet haben!!
> 
> Ich hab mich dazu durchgerungen die ganze Eagle trotz des beschriebenen "Problems" fertig zusammenzubauen. Eine ausgiebigen Testfahrt hat gezeigt, dass das gar kein Problem ist. Der Antrieb läuft tadellos und schaltet sehr sauber auch unter Last alle Gänge rauf wie runter. Am Anfang war dies erstmal nicht der Fall, aber die Feineinstellung der Schaltzugspannung am Schalthebel hat dann zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt. Mit der montierten Kette lässt sich der bereits beschriebene Kontakt innerhalb des Schaltwerks nicht reproduzieren. Ich verstehe trotzdem nicht, weshalb das Schaltauge so konstruiert ist...


es gibt zweierlei arten von schaltaugen, wurde mir gesagt


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (4. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> es gibt zweierlei arten von schaltaugen, wurde mir gesagt


Richtig. SRAM benötigt das grade Schaltauge.


----------



## SamAM (4. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> es gibt zweierlei arten von schaltaugen, wurde mir gesagt


Das richtige Schaltauge ist natürlich montiert.


----------



## sharky (7. November 2019)

dann ist das seltsam. funktioniert es immer noch tadellos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamAM (16. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> dann ist das seltsam. funktioniert es immer noch tadellos?



Ja funktioniert einwandfrei. Musste nur bei den ersten "Testfahrten" sehr genau die Zugspannung des Schaltzuges am Schalthebel einstellen. Weshalb findest du das seltsam?


----------



## sharky (19. November 2019)

seltsam, dass das schaltwerk nicht steht, wo es soll, es aber trotzdem funktioniert


----------



## SamAM (19. November 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> seltsam, dass das schaltwerk nicht steht, wo es soll, es aber trotzdem funktioniert



Vom zweitkleinsten bis zum größten Ritzel steht es, wo es hingehört, nur beim kleinsten Ritzel steht es in direkter Flucht und nicht, wie von SRAM vorgegeben, leicht rechts versetzt. Ich hatte auch erwartet, dass das zumindest im schwersten Gang Probleme gibt - läuft aber einwandfrei.


----------



## sharky (19. November 2019)

dann weiter viel spaß damit


----------



## SamAM (17. Dezember 2019)

sharky schrieb:


> dann weiter viel spaß damit


Vielen Dank!!


----------



## olm06 (31. Dezember 2019)

Hallo

Ich habe da mal eine Frage da ich auf 1×12 von 2×11 umbauen möcht an mein Trance 1.5 aus dem Jahre 2018 .
Was brauch ich da für eine 1fach kurbel brauch ich da evtl. eine boost und wie stelle ich die kettenlinie ein ?
Das innenlager kann ich ja weiter verwenden da ich bei shimano xt bleibe .


----------



## sharky (5. Januar 2020)

olm06 schrieb:


> Ich habe da mal eine Frage da ich auf 1×12 von 2×11 umbauen möcht an mein Trance 1.5 aus dem Jahre 2018 .
> Was brauch ich da für eine 1fach kurbel brauch ich da evtl. eine boost und wie stelle ich die kettenlinie ein ?
> Das innenlager kann ich ja weiter verwenden da ich bei shimano xt bleibe .


welche kurbel ist denn aktuelle dran? eine XT? welche serie? ich bin bei shimano nicht so bewandert, kann man da nicht wie bei sram den spider abmachen und nur 1 KB montieren? falls nicht kannst du dir XT FC-M8100 nehmen. boost oder nicht ist egal. das kommt über das kettenblatt, das dann eben 3mm mehr oder weniger versatz hat


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. Januar 2020)

olm06 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe da mal eine Frage da ich auf 1×12 von 2×11 umbauen möcht an mein Trance 1.5 aus dem Jahre 2018 .
> Was brauch ich da für eine 1fach kurbel brauch ich da evtl. eine boost und wie stelle ich die kettenlinie ein ?
> Das innenlager kann ich ja weiter verwenden da ich bei shimano xt bleibe .



Kurbel kannst du behalten, ja.
Alte Kettenblätter runter und für deine Beine passendes 1fach Kettenblatt zwischen 30 und 38 Zähnen kaufen.

M8000? dann eines mit 96er Lochkreis assymetrisch
Eine ältere XT? dann eines mit 104er rundem Lochkreis

Was es da alles gibt verrät dir Google.
Forum: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f/schaltung-antrieb.127/ 

Soll die 12-fach Kassette auch XT werden? Dann brauchst du einen "Microspline"-Freilaufkörper.
Soll sie SRAM werden, brauchst du einen XD-Freilaufkörper oder die SRAM NX Eagle-Kassette.
Ist dir das zu stressig kannst du 1x11 mit deiner 11-42 Kassette oder mit einer 11-46 Kassette von Shimano oder Sunrace fahren, das ist auch recht komfortabel. Und einfacher umzusetzen.


----------



## platt_ziege (5. Januar 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Ist dir das zu stressig kannst du 1x11 mit deiner 11-42 Kassette oder mit einer 11-46 Kassette von Shimano oder Sunrace fahren, das ist auch recht komfortabel. Und einfacher umzusetzen.


und, auch wenn es im forum hier ja bei den wenigsten ein rolle zu spielen scheint, im unterhalt um lichtjahre günstiger 
war für mich der hauptgrund es letztendlich mit der eagle umrüstung sein zu lassen. 140€ für ne kassette?


----------



## sharky (20. Januar 2020)

Einen tod muss man sterben. Aber ich gehe davon aus dass die auch noch deutlich billiger werden. Ich habe die komplette GX Gruppe incl kurbel für 330 bekommen. Neu vom Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (20. Januar 2020)

das stimmt. ich kann deinen preis noch locker toppen, mit 260€ beim fluss   
aus besagten grund hab ich sie dann aber wieder verhökert und warte lieber noch bis die kassettenpreise sich hoffentlich irgendwann mal deutlich reduzieren. egal wann ich mir dann mal wieder ein neues rad kaufe, wird es ja mit 98%iger sicherheit 12-fach gx/xt an bord haben.
hoffentlich hat sich bis dahin preislich dann was getan, nicht dass ich dann auf 11-fach downgraden muss


----------



## sharky (22. Januar 2020)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das stimmt. ich kann deinen preis noch locker toppen, mit 260€ beim fluss


auktion? incl. kurbel und innenlager?


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> auktion? incl. kurbel und innenlager?


ne, nicht ihbay, da kaufe ich grundsätzlich nix mehr. bei amazon und ja, das komplette set.


----------



## sharky (23. Januar 2020)

respekt. top preis  

aber wer bei ebay nicht kauft, sollte aus moralischen gründen erst recht nicht bei amazon kaufen


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> respekt. top preis
> 
> aber wer bei ebay nicht kauft, sollte aus moralischen gründen erst recht nicht bei amazon kaufen


ja, deswegen musste/hab ich damals auch zugeschlagen. mit motal hat das weniger zu tun, aber es gibt wohl kein auch nur ansasatzweise unseriösen drecksschuppen wie ebay und leider wurde ich genötigt inzwischen so gut wie alles nur noch bei amazaon zu kaufen, da es die einzigen mit respektablen kundenservice sind. dies je nach land unterschiedlich, wobei deutschland auch da den beschissensten von allen hat,


----------



## sharky (23. Januar 2020)

Kundenservice vs. Ausbeutung der Mitarbeiter 
Letzteres ist, was mich vom kaufen dort abhält


----------



## platt_ziege (23. Januar 2020)

kann ich verstehen und natürlich auch akzeptieren.
allerdings vermisse ich bei den ganzen ausgebeuteten angestellten, den/die mit der knarre dahinter die sie dazu zwingen.
letztendlich betrifft es bei mit einer der höchsten abgabenquote weltweit aber eh so gut wie alle


----------



## Deleted 283425 (20. März 2020)

Dämpfereinbaumaß Liv / Shock Length Intrigue 2019/2020
TRUNNION 185X52.5  



chost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank für Deine Anfrage.
> 
> ...



(*für Google und die SuFu)


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (23. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen! Welche Größe würdet ihr bei *1,77* empfehlen? 
GIANT sagt M, aber die Geometriedaten sehen irgendwie klein aus: Radstand 116cm, Reach 43,5cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperiorF40 (23. März 2020)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Habe mich bei 1,79cm und einer Schrittlänge von 84cm für die Größe L
> entschieden und das passt wirklich gut. Möglicherweise noch mit der
> Vorbaulänge variieren, dann passt es.
> ...


----------



## sharky (23. März 2020)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Welche Größe würdet ihr bei *1,77* empfehlen?
> GIANT sagt M, aber die Geometriedaten sehen irgendwie klein aus: Radstand 116cm, Reach 43,5cm


hast du einen händler in der nähe? dann teste es. du bist an der grenze zwischen M und L, finde ich. denke aber, das L besser wäre


----------



## Deleted 283425 (23. März 2020)

L

Musst nur schauen ob das Sitzrohr und die 150er dropper mit deiner Beinlänge dann noch ausgeht.

Des ist aber echt nicht so schlecht was P/L angeht: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-2-2020


----------



## paul-pro (23. März 2020)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Welche Größe würdet ihr bei *1,77* empfehlen?
> GIANT sagt M, aber die Geometriedaten sehen irgendwie klein aus: Radstand 116cm, Reach 43,5cm


Ich bin 1,76 und fahre das Trance in M, ist aber eins von 2015. Kein Plan, ob sich da was geändert hat.. Komme mit der Größe sehr gut zurecht. Habe aber das L nie getestet.


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (23. März 2020)

Danke für eure Antworten. Wahrscheinlich würden beide Größen gehen ... das macht die Entscheidung auch nicht leichter 
Die Geometrie hat sich seit 2015 fast nicht geändert (https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-2-ltd-2015). Es gibt das Bike bei Rabe gerade für 1900€ ...


----------



## Gloryzero (23. März 2020)

Hey,
das ist halt fünf Jahre alt und wenn Giant damals schon bloß 1900€ aufgerufen hat auch kein guter Preis wenn’s das heute immer noch kosten soll.

Das 2015er Model hat auch die zweiteilige Wippe oben, der Hinterbau ist recht weich. Würde definitiv auf eins der aktuellen Generation gehen bei Neukauf und Dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung zur L raten. Bin ca. 173 und hab 460mm Reach als meinen persönlichen Sweetspot ausgemacht.

VG Tristan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul-pro (24. März 2020)

Gloryzero schrieb:


> Hey,
> das ist halt fünf Jahre alt und wenn Giant damals schon bloß 1900€ aufgerufen hat auch kein guter Preis wenn’s das heute immer noch kosten soll.
> 
> Das 2015er Model hat auch die zweiteilige Wippe oben, der Hinterbau ist recht weich. Würde definitiv auf eins der aktuellen Generation gehen bei Neukauf und Dir aus persönlicher Erfahrung zur L raten. Bin ca. 173 und hab 460mm Reach als meinen persönlichen Sweetspot ausgemacht.
> ...


Der Link bezog sich glaube ich auf den Vergleich der Geometrie Daten des aktuellen und des 2015er Modells, weil ich vorher geschrieben habe, dass ich mit 1,76m das Trance in M fahre. Allerdings das von 2015.
War zuerst aber auch etwas verwirrt gewesen


----------



## Gloryzero (24. März 2020)

Ok macht Sinn. 
Länger sind sie aber geworden und das ist mMn auch gut so. Wie gesagt, aus persönlicher Erfahrung, würde ich mit knapp über 170 nichts mehr deutlich unter 460mm, bei meiner Körpergröße, fahren wollen. 

LG Tristan


----------



## lukas_noe (3. April 2020)

Hallo  weiss jemand, ob ich die Anbauteile meines  2018er Giant Trance 1 für einen Santa Cruz  Bronsen 3 Rahmen verwenden kann? LG


----------



## chost (4. April 2020)

Giant AM, 30 
mm InnenweiteNaben (v/h)Giant Tracker Performance, 6-Loch

hat jemand das Gewicht von dem lrs in der boost Version zur Hand


----------



## jh5 (12. April 2020)

Hey
ich suche ein neues MTB für überwiegend flowige trails zu fahren, die ich aus eigener Kraft am Berg erklimmen kann. 2-3 Besuche im Jahr im Bikepark sollten auch machbar sein, aber auf keinen Fall der Fokus des Bikes sein.
Zusammengefasst: Ich suche einen Allrounder

Dabei ist von den Specs das giant Trance 2 in die engere Auswahl gelangt: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/de/trance-2

Leider konnte ich im Internet keinen Testberichte finden :/
Kennt jemand von euch einen Test oder konnte bereits eigene Erfahrungen sammeln?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Gruß Jonas


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. April 2020)

jh5 schrieb:


> Leider konnte ich im Internet keinen Testberichte finden :/
> Kennt jemand von euch einen Test oder konnte bereits eigene Erfahrungen sammeln?



Das Rad kannst kaufen, passt für den Zweck und P/L ist gut.

Googlen geht so:
https://www.google.com/search?q=giant+trance+review+-29 



			giant trance test -29 - Google Suche


----------



## __Lori__ (13. April 2020)

Anscheinend gibt's wieder 27,5 mit 140/150 Federweg, so wie bei meinem 2017er. 
Das P/L ist gut, wie JohSch schon sagte, die Komponenten sind sogar noch besser als damals, bei annähernd gleichem Preis.
Vllt. ist auch das Klappern der Sattelstütze weg 
Testberichte gab's zum 2017er mehrere, z.B. https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mtb/testbericht-giant-trance-2-ltd-modelljahr-2017/


----------



## jh5 (13. April 2020)

Danke für eure Meinung 



JohSch schrieb:


> Googlen geht so:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=giant+trance+review+-29



Auch danke für diesen Hinweis  aber ich finde dort entweder nur Testberichte von dem 29 Zoller, alte Modelle oder Hobbytestern :/


----------



## Deleted 283425 (13. April 2020)

Schau, das Trance 27,5 hat sich seit 2017 nicht mehr geändert was den Rahmen angeht.

Das heißt alle Tests seitdem kannst dir anschauen, ich hab noch ein letztes Mal für dich gegoogelt:

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/giant-trance-advanced-1-review-2017.html
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-giant-trance-2.html
https://enduro-mtb.com/giant-trance-1-5-ltd-test/
https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mtb/testbericht-giant-trance-2-ltd-modelljahr-2017/

Wenn dort steht dass der Nobby Nic ein Kackreifen ist, dann freu dich, du hättest nämlich Maxxis dran.
Wenn dort steht 2x11 Schaltung taugt nix oder das 42 oder 46 Ritzel ist zu klein, macht das auch nix, denn du hättest 10-51 12x Schaltung.
usw.

Wenn du dann noch wissen willst wie Teil xyz das jetzt 2020 neu dran ist performt, dann such dir Tests von dem genau dem Teil.

Zusammengefasst ist die Austattung vom 2020er hervorragend, da wirst du nix tauschen müssen.
Der Preis ist auch heiß. 
Den Rest kannst du in den Tests nachlesen. Oder in dem Thread hier.


----------



## jh5 (14. April 2020)

Vielen vielen Dank!
Das schau ich mir heute Mal detailliert an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Lori__ (14. April 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Wenn dort steht dass der Nobby Nic ein Kackreifen ist, dann freu dich, du hättest nämlich Maxxis dran.
> Wenn dort steht 2x11 Schaltung taugt nix oder das 42 oder 46 Ritzel ist zu klein, macht das auch nix, denn du hättest 10-51 12x Schaltung.


----------



## Permafrost (5. Mai 2020)

Aloha,
nach langen jahren in denen ich nichts grossartig an meinem Trance 2 LTD 2015 geändert hab bockt es mich auf was neues...
Zufrieden bin ich mit der 2x10 schon und auch die bandbreite passt mir super aber irgendwann will man doch mal was neues

Hab jetz schon länger den gedanken gespielt mir an's trance ne Sram Eagle und nen neuen Laufradsatz zu bauen.

jetzt ist die frage welchen LRS nehmen? und welche teile der Eagle?
ich schreib's euch jetz einfach mal so wie's mir in dem kopf kommt...

LRS:

Der originale LRS ist mit 19mm ja recht schmal (fahre Maxxis in 2,3) also wäre da was breiters angebracht, aber wie breit? dachte an 23-25mm? Was habt ihr da so drauf?
Die Naben hört man ja auch null, da darfs gern was lauteres werden, hab allerdings keinen vergleich zu anderen Naben ausser über YouTube, live hab ich da keine erfahrungen wie laut hope, chris king, dt swiss blablabla wirklich sind. Da müsste ich wirklich mal schauen dass ich da mal was rausbekomme in der umgebung. Hab so an um die 500€ gedacht?

Eagle:

Ne XX1 Gruppe muss es nicht sein am Trance (und überrsteigt auch das was ich bereit bin auszugeben), dadurch dass die ja komplett mischbar sind hat man ja brutal Spielraum.

Kurbel möchte ich keine Carbon, da reicht Alu. Die GX ist optisch aber nicht mein fall dadurch dass die so "breit" ist. 
Ich hab mir das mal so zusammen gewürfelt was mir rein optisch echt taugen würde:
(bitte nicht gleich mit fackeln und mistgabeln loslaufen )

Kurbel: SX                                        68€
Kette: XX1 Rainbow                         60€
Schaltwerk: X01                              190€
Kassette: GX oder XX1 Rainbow    170€ oder 330€
Trigger: GX                                       32€
_____________________________________________________________
                                                       520€ bzw. 650€        *Preise grob aufgerundet der einfachheit halber



Danke für Meinugen und Ratschläge


----------



## norinofu (5. Mai 2020)

@Permafrost , man, deine Probleme möchte ich haben ?. Von allem die obere Mittelklasse war noch immer der beste Ansatz. 
Hab mir Anfang '19 ein Trance Advance als 2018er Auslaufmodell gekauft und gar nicht auf die Komponenten geschaut. Passt wie ein Maßanzug und funktioniert. 
Das sollte bei Einzelkomponenten dich auch klappen...


----------



## MTB-94 (8. Mai 2020)

@*Permafrost Ich habe das gleiche an meinem Trance durch. Laufradsatz sollte relativ einfach sein, da kein Boost und <30mm Maulweite kaum mehr jemand haben will. Ich hab ich den DT Swiss E1700 mit 25mm Maulweite super günstig bekommen. Für mich der größte Vorteil zum Originalen LRS ist, dass man Tubeless und Maxxis in 2,4 Breite fahren kann.  Der ist aber auch komplett leiser, hab gehört entfetten soll da helfen, will ich aber nicht. Dazu kommt dann bei mir demnächst noch eine Shimano 1x12 Komplettgruppe. *


----------



## olm06 (28. Mai 2020)

Das ist mein aktuelles Bike womit ich zufrieden bin ?

Ich denke über ein laufradtausch nach macht das Sinn??
Dr Swiss 240 Naben mit Newmen 30 Felge?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. Mai 2020)

Netzfund:


----------



## hardcorehaude (2. Juni 2020)

olm06 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1052935
> 
> Das ist mein aktuelles Bike womit ich zufrieden bin ?
> 
> ...


Schönes Bike! Aber taugt dir der Vorderreifen? Profil schaut etwas profillos aus.


----------



## olm06 (15. Juni 2020)

hardcorehaude schrieb:


> Schönes Bike! Aber taugt dir der Vorderreifen? Profil schaut etwas profillos aus.



Der Reifen reicht mir momentan aus ?


----------



## olm06 (15. Juni 2020)

Was für eine einbaulänge vom Dämpfer her passt ins Trance?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (16. Juni 2020)

olm06 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1052935
> 
> Das ist mein aktuelles Bike womit ich zufrieden bin ?
> 
> ...


Wäre ein stabiler lrs. Fahr ich so am dicken enduro


----------



## hardcorehaude (18. Juni 2020)

olm06 schrieb:


> Was für eine einbaulänge vom Dämpfer her passt ins Trance?


aktuelle Einbaulänge kenne ich leider nicht. Beim "alten" waren es 200x51, da konnte man z.B. problemlos den Dämpfer vom Reign (200x57) einbauen. Federweg hat sich dann durch das Plus an Hub etwas vergrößert.


----------



## olm06 (19. Juni 2020)

Momentan habe ich im 2018 Trance ein Dämpfer mit einer Länge von 185mm eingebaut, würde einer mit einer Länge von 200 mm auch noch passen??


----------



## platt_ziege (20. Juni 2020)

JohSch schrieb:


> Netzfund:


laut farbe ist das doch das 17er modell 1!?


----------



## olm06 (20. Juni 2020)

Nein ein 2018, Modell 1.5er


----------



## hardcorehaude (21. Juni 2020)

olm06 schrieb:


> Momentan habe ich im 2018 Trance ein Dämpfer mit einer Länge von 185mm eingebaut, würde einer mit einer Länge von 200 mm auch noch passen??


Glaube kaum, dass der 200mm Dämpfer passt. Entscheidend ist aber eh der Hub, daher lieber nach einem Dämpfer in gleicher Länge mit mehr Hub Ausschau halten. Sonst gewinnst du nichts an Federweg und versaust nur die Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (24. Juni 2020)

ich bin mir sehr sehr sicher dass ein 200mm nicht passt. da sitzt die untere VPP wippe dann unten auf dem tretlager auf etc. pp. und vom hub her wird es kritisch. ich hab auch schon so spielchen gemacht, es empfiehlt sich nicht. bleib dem dem, was giant vorgesehen hat


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (30. Juni 2020)

Weiß jemand wo man Informationen zu den *Giant AM 27.5 30mm Laufrädern* vom Trance findet? Welche Speichen passen dafür?


----------



## g_COON (6. Juli 2020)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo man Informationen zu den *Giant AM 27.5 30mm Laufrädern* vom Trance findet? Welche Speichen passen dafür?


Habe gerade Speichen am HR gewechselt 2018er Trance2:
*SAPIM Speiche Race schwarz 272 mm*


----------



## Tobsn (15. Juli 2020)

Servus.
Hab neulich beim Reifenwechsel gemerkt, dass bei mir wohl mal neue Lager fällig sind.
Kennt jemand die Lagermaße?

Hab ein 2017 Trance mit  GIANT TRX 1 Carbon Laufradsatz.
Laut Beschreibung sind es DT Swiss 360S Naben.
Passen da die Lager vom DT370?

Danke


----------



## olm06 (26. Juli 2020)

Hi

Hat wer eine ahnung was der Laufradsatz vom giant Trance 1.5 2018 wiegt ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (30. Juli 2020)

Das Liv Intrigue 1 ist ein Trail-Bike, das speziell von Frauen für Frauen entwickelt wurde. Seine Geometrie, die Kontaktpunkte und das Fahrwerk sind auf die Bedürfnisse der weiblichen Anatomie angepasst. Doch macht das auf dem Trail einen Unterschied und kann das Rad so überzeugen?








						OUT NOW! ENDURO Ausgabe #044 – Probier was Neues!
					

Wann hast du das letzte Mal etwas Verrücktes gemacht? Wann bist du zuletzt über deinen eigenen Schatten gesprungen, hast den bekannten Weg verlassen und bist ins Ungewisse und Unbekannte abgebogen? In dieser Ausgabe wollen wir euch mitnehmen zu neuen Abenteuern und euch Leute vorstellen, die...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Deleted 283425 (5. August 2020)

Neues Trance X 29 und Intrigue 29





						Giant 2021
					

Die ersten Modelle kommen auf der internat. Seite von Giant langsam online:  https://www.giant-bicycles.com/int/bikes/mountain-bikes#collection=2021   ___________________________ Liv : https://www.liv-cycling.com/int/bikes/mountain-bikes#collection=2021




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## olm06 (26. August 2020)

Hi

Ich habe vor mir ein Laufrad von Syntace  für hinten zu kaufen 12×148 Boost, für Giant Trance 1.5 2018

Meine Frage was hat das mit der Bezeichnung EVO 6 auf sich würde solch ein Laufrad nicht mittig im Rahmen sitzen ?


----------



## __hannes__ (29. August 2020)

Hey Leute,

hab eine Frage mein Trance 2 2017 betreffend. Mit meiner Länge von 194cm und 93cm Schrittlänge spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mal eine 180er Kurbel auszuprobieren. Fahre gerade fast ausschließlich mit Kinderanhänger und da kann ich mehr Dampf im Uphill im Alpenraum gut gebrauchen 

Jetzt bin ich wegen des Boost Standards aber etwas verwirrt. Aus dem Bauch heraus benötige ich die 
FC-M8000-B2 (Boost) Garnitur. Kurzer Kontrollblick in die Original Giant Specs listet aber folgendes auf: SLX Dyna-Sys11 M7000-2 (also non-Boost). Wo gleicht Giant die 3mm aus? Spacer? breiteres Tretlager (Rahmen)? Oder garnicht?


----------



## sharky (2. September 2020)

die SLX ist ja eine 2x kurbel. ich vermute mal, ohne die hand dafür ins feuer legen zu wollen, dass man bei 2x das problem mit der kettenlinie nicht / nicht so sehr hat, als dass man da boost berücksichtigen müsste. da kann man den schräglauf ja mitbestimmen. aber deine überlegung hinsichtlich boost bei 1x ist richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __hannes__ (2. September 2020)

FC-M8000-B*2, *FC-M8000-*2 *und M7000-*2 *sind alles 2-fach Garnituren ?

Probiere jetzt mal mein Glück mit einer boost 2-fach Kurbel. Wird morgen verbaut


----------



## xlacherx (2. September 2020)

sharky schrieb:


> die SLX ist ja eine 2x kurbel. ich vermute mal, ohne die hand dafür ins feuer legen zu wollen, dass man bei 2x das problem mit der kettenlinie nicht / nicht so sehr hat, als dass man da boost berücksichtigen müsste. da kann man den schräglauf ja mitbestimmen. aber deine überlegung hinsichtlich boost bei 1x ist richtig


Naja, bei 1x11 bin ich anfangs auch mit ner alten 2-slx Kurbel gefahren. Ging auch sehr gut.
Vor allem hatte bis zu 12-fach shimano nur 2 fach kurbeln ?


----------



## __hannes__ (4. September 2020)

180er Boost kurbelgarnitur verbaut. Der Umwerfer war perfekt auf die alte Kurbel eingestellt und mit der neuen hat er auch direkt gepasst. Die 3mm unterschied hätte ich auf jeden Fall gemerkt. Fazit: In diesem Fall sind die Spec Angaben auf der Giant Homepage falsch und es war die M7000-B2 verbaut.

PS: hab jetzt gerade gesehen dass auf der Orig. Kurbel selbst auch M7000-11-B steht.....


----------



## petrol (11. September 2020)

Bei mir kommt ein knacken oder klopfen vom Dämpfer beim einfedern (2015rr Trance 1).ich hatte ein anderen Dämpfer drin und es war nicht mehr vorhanden. Also ich denke obere oder untere Befestigung. Neuer Dämpfer oder wird mir beim Service geholfen?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (27. September 2020)

Bisschen schwierig aus deiner Beschreibung zu beantworten...


----------



## petrol (27. September 2020)

Ich habe einen neuen Dämpfer drin und alles ist gut. 👍


----------



## Deleted 283425 (28. September 2020)

Laufradsatzgewichte Trance:


FelgenGIANT AM Disc Laufrad-Satz, ETRTO 30-584Naben (v/h)GIANT by Formula Performance Boost 15x110-/12x148-SteckachseSpeichenSapim Leader 2.0 schwarz, 28/28 Speichen

Das wiegt in 27,5:
vorne: 1000g
hinten: 1247g


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Oktober 2020)

Test Liv Intrigue 27,5








						Liv Intrigue 1 2020 im Test – Ein Trail-Bike speziell für Frauen
					

Braucht es Mountainbikes speziell für Frauen? Diese Frage liest man häufig und die Antworten dazu könnten unterschiedlicher nicht sein. Liv ist eine Marke, speziell von Frauen für Frauen. Daher waren wir sehr gespannt, ob das Intrigue 1 auf dem Trail überzeugen kann.




					enduro-mtb.com
				




Sattelstütze brauchts halt ne OneUp, dann passt auch 120 statt 100 / 150 statt 120 / etc.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (3. Februar 2021)

Gerne melden wenn jemand ein Trance 27,5 oder Intrigue 27,5 in S abzugeben hat.

Erledigt, danke, wurde Würfel-Zwilling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Permafrost (10. Februar 2021)

JohSch schrieb:


> Gerne melden wenn jemand ein Trance 27,5 oder Intrigue 27,5 in S abzugeben hat.


gerade auf eBay Kleinanzeigen aufgetaucht 










						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Mönchengladbach finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2021)

Permafrost schrieb:


> gerade auf eBay Kleinanzeigen aufgetaucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der kennt sich aus


----------



## Hammer-Ali (11. Februar 2021)

sharky schrieb:


> Der kennt sich aus


Der weiß was das Baik an Wert hat!
Jaja!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (11. Februar 2021)

Ist ne schwere Mistaustattung va für kleine leichte Menschen und wrsl ein unangenehmer Verkäufer. Rahmen wär ja hübsch.

Aber ist jetzt bei uns  eh zufällig das Pendant von Cube geworden...


----------



## olm06 (10. Juni 2021)

Nabend zusammen bin zur Zeit mit dem umbau von 2×11 auf 1×12 am meinem Trance 1.5 2018 beschäftig.
Laufrad+Kassette , Schaltwerk und Schalthebel wurden gewechselt nun komme ich nicht weiter in sachen Kurbel könnt ihr mir da bitte helfen ?

Mir ist bekannt das Rahmen eine Kettenlinie von 52 mm und Boost Hinterbau habe


----------



## xlacherx (10. Juni 2021)

olm06 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen bin zur Zeit mit dem umbau von 2×11 auf 1×12 am meinem Trance 1.5 2018 beschäftig.
> Laufrad+Kassette , Schaltwerk und Schalthebel wurden gewechselt nun komme ich nicht weiter in sachen Kurbel könnt ihr mir da bitte helfen ?
> 
> Mir ist bekannt das Rahmen eine Kettenlinie von 52 mm und Boost Hinterbau habe


Wenn du ne neue Kurbel willst, Kauf ne sram dub (sram unterscheidet beim Offset eh nur bei den kettenblättern, der Rest ist gleich) und hol dir n passendes Innenlager 
Feddisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olm06 (10. Juni 2021)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Wenn du ne neue Kurbel willst, Kauf ne sram dub (sram unterscheidet beim Offset eh nur bei den kettenblättern, der Rest ist gleich) und hol dir n passendes Innenlager
> Feddisch



Shimano kommt nur in Frage


----------



## olm06 (15. Juni 2021)

Habe jetzt auf 1×12 XT Shimano umgebaut 
Folgendes problem ist aufgetreten mein Schaltwerk geht nur bis zum 11 Ritzel.

Kann es sein das ich ein anderes Schaltauge brauch 🤔


----------



## srh (17. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, nachdem ich hier im Forum lange nur stiller Mitleser war hab ich jetzt mal eine Frage. Ich hab seit kurzem ein 2018er Trance 2. Dampfer ist der Fox Flost DPS. Der Dämpfer hat für die Druckstufe die Einstellungen Open, Medium und Firm. Open und Medium unterscheiden sich gefühlt nicht. Das Teil wippt in beiden Einstellungen in der Ebene sehr stark. Die Firm Einstellung verhält sich eher so, wie ich es von Medium erwarten würde. SAG ist korrekt eingestellt. Der Dämpfer war gerade beim Service, auf Nachfrage bei Fox hieß es sinngemäss: Das muss so sein. Jetzt meine Frage an die Trance 2018 Fahrer. Ist das bei euch auch so? Wenn ja, kann an dem Dämpfer irgendwas umgebaut werden, um eine "echte" Medium Einstellung, die das Wippen unterdrückt,  zu erhalten?  Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (29. Oktober 2021)

Neues Trance X 27,5
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/global/trancex

Tests/Berichte:
https://singletrackworld.com/2021/10/2022-giant-trance-x/
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/first...e-x-keeps-the-fun-alive-with-275-wheels.html/








						27.5 Ain't Dead - 2022 Giant Trance X 1 First Ride Review
					

Around this time last year, we were raving over the updates Giant had rolled out with their all-new Trance X Advanced Pro 29 trail bike. With the most progressive geometry the Trance platform had ever seen, the 29-inch machine has since remained the most descent-hungry model in the Trance...




					www.vitalmtb.com
				












						Giant launches new Trance X with 27.5in wheels and adjustable geometry for 2022
					

Giant’s new Trance X offers trail bike amounts of travel with radical enduro geometry that can be adjusted




					www.bikeradar.com
				












						On Test | The 2022 Giant Trance X 27.5 is a new aggro trail bike that's built to rip
					

Joining the 29er version, the Giant Trance X 27.5 is brand new for 2022, and is setting out to prove that 27.5in wheels ain't dead yet. Featuring some properly progressive geometry and a burly build kit, this is a bike that's built for punishment. Here's everything you need to know about the new...




					flowmountainbike.com
				












						Giant keeping the 27.5 faith with new Giant Trance X 27.5 - MBR
					

Giant has increased the travel and specification on its bargain 27.5 trail bike, with an upgraded Giant Trance X 27.5 and new alloy frame.




					www.mbr.co.uk
				






Aber ob der deutsche Vertrieb das auch geordert hat? Hab noch nix davon gesehen


----------



## droide (17. Dezember 2021)

Mist, ich hatte meine Börse schon gezückt, aber laut Store in Düsseldorf kommen die 27,5er nicht nach Deutschland.


----------



## nitro-kill (16. Januar 2022)

Hi ,

Ist bestimmt hier gefragt worden, ich finde aber leider nichts dazu.


ich Wechsel den Hinterrad lager aus an einen, P-TRX1 27.5 240s Star ratchet Nabe.
Von der Giant Trance meinen Frau
.
 es gibt einen Spezial tool  um der Freilauf ratchet zu entfernen, und somit der Lager zu entfernen.

ich habe leider keinen direkt von Giant gefunden, aber... angeblich sind  auch DT Swiss baugleich .
https://www.bike24.de/p1124271.html
https://www.bike24.de/p1124271.html

ist das Richtig?... Sau teuer 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Gloryzero (16. Januar 2022)

nitro-kill schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> Ist bestimmt hier gefragt worden, ich finde aber leider nichts dazu.
> 
> ...


Genau das Tool brauchst Du um den Ring in dem die Zahnscheibe im Nabenkörper sitzt zu demontieren. 
Glaub nicht dass Giant da einen Nachbau anbietet. Die Naben sind ja auch nur Giant-gelabelte DT‘s oder 1:1 Lizenznachbauten.


----------



## olm06 (2. Februar 2022)

Grüß euch zusammen habe vor mir ein neuen Dämpfer einzubauen ins Trance 2018er 
Einsatz: von Tour bis Bikepark 
Fahrergewicht 95kg.

Welche Dämpfer würden in Frage kommen ?


----------



## joratrailbikers (5. März 2022)

Mein 2014er Giant Trance macht mir immer noch gewaltig Spaß. Das Foto ist vom 04.03.22 auf Tour im Sauerland aufgenommen. Die jetzt neu montieren Tubolito Leichtschläuche, gemessen 76gr. pro Schlauch, bringen natürlich nur was, wenn das Bike nicht soviel Pampa dran hat, wie meins. Ansonsten ist die 150er Pike vorne ein echte Verbesserung, genauso ein breiterer Lenker, die Brand-X-Ascend Sattelstütze und eine größere SLX-Bremse vorn. Reifen Magic Mary vorn, Hans Dampf hinten. Das Bike wird seit Jahren intensiv bewegt und ist sehr haltbar, keine Ausfälle bislang, ich werde es weiter fahren... 27,5" !


----------



## Permafrost (5. März 2022)

Ich fahr meins auch noch gern
Mittlerweile 1x12 GX Eagle neues LRS etc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holger259 (13. März 2022)

Mein Giant Trance 1.5 MJ 2018 macht mir keinen Spaß mehr...beneidenswert, dass eure so problemlos laufen.

Habe meins immer recht zahm bewegt, da ich Tourenfahrer bin. Irgendwann hat´s angefangen zu quietschen und ein Kratzer im Oberrohr, der anfangs als Riss interpretiert wurde, ist nun doch kein Riss. Im Radladen meines Vertrauens wurde der Rahmen blank zu Giant geschickt, die festgestellt haben, dass es nur ein Kratzer ist.

Nach komplettem Zusammenbau und gleichzeitigem Wechsel von Verschleissteilen sowie Schaltzügen knarzt das Teil jetzt beim pedalieren so stark, dass "fahren" damit alles andere als Spaß macht. Komischerweise ist das knarzen nicht vorhanden, wenn ich auf den Pedalen stehend bergab fahre. Ich hatte die Lager des Hinterbaus in Verdacht, aber die müssten dann ja auch knarzen. Ich habe jetzt mal wieder die Sattelstütze in Verdacht, aber die Lust am Rad ist mir gerade echt vergangen.


----------



## Ironass (13. März 2022)

Hinterachse


----------



## sharky (1. April 2022)

holger259 schrieb:


> Nach komplettem Zusammenbau und gleichzeitigem Wechsel von Verschleissteilen sowie Schaltzügen knarzt das Teil jetzt beim pedalieren so stark, dass "fahren" damit alles andere als Spaß macht. Komischerweise ist das knarzen nicht vorhanden, wenn ich auf den Pedalen stehend bergab fahre. Ich hatte die Lager des Hinterbaus in Verdacht, aber die müssten dann ja auch knarzen. Ich habe jetzt mal wieder die Sattelstütze in Verdacht, aber die Lust am Rad ist mir gerade echt vergangen.


na, wegen dem bisschen knarzen sollte man das bike nicht verteufeln. zumal das geräusch ja scheinbar erst kam, nachdem es überholt wurde. knarzt es auch beim stehend pedalieren?


----------



## joratrailbikers (2. April 2022)

Hinterbaulager glaube ich nicht. Ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Kleinigkeit. Erstmal würde ich die Sattelstütze säubern und mit ein bisschen Montagepaste wieder einsetzen. 

Hier findest Du weitere Tipps: https://www.bike-magazin.de/service...geraeusche-am-mtb-eliminieren/gallery/3952699


----------



## sharky (4. April 2022)

joratrailbikers schrieb:


> Hinterbaulager glaube ich nicht.


glauben heisst, nicht wissen!

bevor man per try&error alles demontiert und schmiert, würd ich die ursache eingrenzen. daher eben die zu klärende frage #1, ob das knarzen nur im sitzen oder auch im stehen kommt. wenn es auch im stehen ist, kann man sich das mit der stütze erstmal sparen. seine beschreibung klang nicht danach. frage #2 ist dann, ob das knarzen auch beim stehend pedalieren kommt.

was man nicht unterschätzen sollte: knarzen der zughüllen in den anschlägen


----------



## sharky (13. April 2022)

hallo zusammen 

so, nach jahren der nahezu null kilometer jahresleistung aufgrund von hausbau und nachwuchs hab ich dieses jahr vor, endlich mal wieder mehr zu fahren. drückt mir die daumen, dass es klappt 

das ganze vorhaben, mehr zu fahren, gelingt aber nur, wenn auch der junior mal mitkommen kann und betreut ist. also ein entsprechendes rad für ihn gekauft. er soll ja spaß dran finden und sich nicht auf nem 15kg kinderrad rumschinden. das mündete jetzt in einer materialschlacht auf allen ebenen 

das rad vom junior hatte ne 500g schwere deore kassette dran. damit kann man das arme kind ja unmöglich fahren   ne leichte 10x kassette steht preislich in keiner relation. da fiel mein blick auf das trance. ne schön leichte 10x sram X0 kassette. natürlich spendet man als fürsorglicher vater dem jungen das leichte material 

nur... das trance hat dann ja keine schaltung mehr. hach... was tun. jetzt muss papa doch glatt ne 12x schaltung dran basteln. also für teuer geld einen xD freilauf und ne GX gruppe gekauft. als ich dann die GX angeschraubt hab, hatte ich ja auch das X0 schaltwerk und shifter in der hand. was tun... also auch gleich ans kinderrad geschraubt. es lebe die dekadenz 

aber die umbauaktion hatte ihr gutes. so hab ich gemerkt, dass am HR zwei speichen komplett locker waren und dass die schraube vom bremshebel kurz davor war, sich zu verabschieden. gut, dass ich so spendabel war, sonst wäre mir das vermutlich erst aufgefallen, wenn es zu spät gewesen wäre 

wenn man schon dabei ist, dachte ich mir, löst man auch die dauerunzufriedenheit mit dem lenker. der flexte mir zu viel und ein tick breiter wäre auch gut gewesen. also was steiferes und breiteres dran gebaut. 

ich hoffe, die neue saison läuft, wie ich es mir vorstelle


----------



## Permafrost (15. April 2022)

@sharky du hast auch n 2015 Modell noch oder?
Welch Größe fährst du bei welches Körpergröße?

Hab da zwei auf beobachten, von einem weis ich noch nicht welche Größe das ist und das andere ist n XL. Ich bin 1,81 bei 85-86 SL und da is das M schon recht kurz, aber das bike gefällt mir und ich überleg einfach nen grösseren Rahmen zu kaufen wenn was passendes auftaucht


----------



## Goldi03421 (15. April 2022)

Permafrost schrieb:


> @sharky du hast auch n 2015 Modell noch oder?
> Welch Größe fährst du bei welches Körpergröße?
> 
> Hab da zwei auf beobachten, von einem weis ich noch nicht welche Größe das ist und das andere ist n XL. Ich bin 1,81 bei 85-86 SL und da is das M schon recht kurz, aber das bike gefällt mir und ich überleg einfach nen grösseren Rahmen zu kaufen wenn was passendes auftaucht



Ich fahre bei identischer Größe & SL das 2015er Trance 2 in Größe L. Das M dürfte die garantiert zu klein werden.


----------



## Permafrost (15. April 2022)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Ich fahre bei identischer Größe & SL das 2015er Trance 2 in Größe L. Das M dürfte die garantiert zu klein werden.


Meinste XL wäre dann schon wieder zu groß?
Im Vergleich mit dem Meta HT Sitz ich im Meta halt mehr „im Rad“ und am trance eher „hoch überm Rad“ weils halt so kurz ist. Klar 2015 waren die bikes auch noch nicht so lang.

Ich denk immer dran wie lang das Meta sich angefühlt hat als ich die Gabel eingebaut hab (auch durch den flachen LW) und irgendwie hat sich das so festgesetzt im Kopf dass ich mir quasi schon einrede dass sich trance wie n Kinderrad anfühlen muss. Wenn ich dann aber fahr ist’s nicht so krass wie gedacht wenn auch L oder vllt. sogar XL besser wäre. 

Wusste es damals halt nicht besser (erstes richtiges bike) und da eh bis auf Gabel (kommt wsl. noch) und Dämpfer Umgebaut ist will ich die Teile einfach in den grössren Rahmen pflanzen 

Ich Vergleich mal die Geo Daten vom trance und dem 2021 Meta (ja fällt mir jetzt erst ein 🤦🏼‍♂️)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (16. April 2022)

Ich glaube XL stand bei mir damals schon nicht zur Debatte. Nur weil die Bikes heute „größer“ ausfallen, macht es ja kein Sinn ein altes Bike (mit völlig anderer Geo) heute einfach ne Nummer größer zu fahren als vor 5+ Jahren. Die Geo wird dadurch auch nicht moderner. Sitzt sich im direkten Vergleich klar anders als aktuelle Bikes, aber ich kam bisher noch immer sehr gut klar damit.


----------



## sharky (17. April 2022)

Ich bin 1,92 mit 90 SL und fahre XL. Bei 1,81 würde ich zum L greifen. Wenn du es gern gestreckt magst, auch XL. Überstandshöhe ist ja kein Thema. Aber M ist definitiv zu klein


----------



## holger259 (24. April 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> na, wegen dem bisschen knarzen sollte man das bike nicht verteufeln. zumal das geräusch ja scheinbar erst kam, nachdem es überholt wurde. knarzt es auch beim stehend pedalieren?



Hi,
sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.

Wie geschrieben treten die Knarzgeräusche nicht auf, wenn ich stehe, nur beim pedalieren im sitzen.

Das mit der Steckachse werde ich mal prüfen und auch mal checken, ob das Schaltwerk fest angezogen ist. Da gab es auch schon mal unschönes Knarzen.

Die Sattelstütze tausche ich auch mal auf Verdacht, kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## fatzefitze (23. Mai 2022)

Hi Leute,

ich habe aus einem Garantiefall einen neuen Rahmen von einem Trance 1 aus 2019 als Ersatz erhalten und überlege nun, diesen zu verkaufen, weil ich zwischenzeitlich ein Reign fahre 
Mit den sonstigen Teilen vom Rad würde ich mir ein anderes aufbauen, vermutlich ein Hardtail.

Was denkt ihr ist der neue Rahmen inkl. passendem Fox Float DPS (aus einem Trance 1.5 von 2017), frisch komplett geserviced vom Profi, realistisch gesehen wert?

Vielen Dank vorab
fitzefatze


----------



## fatzefitze (23. Mai 2022)

holger259 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry für die späte Rückmeldung.
> 
> Wie geschrieben treten die Knarzgeräusche nicht auf, wenn ich stehe, nur beim pedalieren im sitzen.
> ...


Was mir dazu spontan einfällt:

Sattelgestänge knarzen im Sattel --> Silikonspray
Bisschen Fett zwischen Rahmen und Sattelklemme
Schaltauge ausbauen, säubern, leicht fetten und wieder einbauen


----------



## MarquezB (15. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langer Abstinenz möchte ich mir auch wieder ein Bike zulegen. Dabei wurde mir ein Rahmen eines Giant Trance Advanced 2018 angeboten. Der Rahmen ist so gut wie neu und ich hätte zumindest ein paar passende Teile noch im Keller liegen.

Ich finde die Rahmenoptik ganz nett, weiß aber nicht ob der Rahmen passt...
Meine Schrittlänge ist 81cm und ich bin 1,78cm, der Rahmen ist M!

Und, lohnt sich solch ein Aufbau noch oder ist die GEO etc. schon so veraltet, dass ein neues Bike mehr Sinn macht?

Ich bin erst das Reign aus 2016 gefahren, siehe Foto. Das war mir auf der Grade und Bergauf zu behäbig und echt teils anstrengend zu fahren. Bergab natürlich ne Waffe...danach bin auch ein E-Bike Canyon Spectral On umgestiegen, leider geklaut, und dann auf ein Giant Trance E+ Pro, leider auch geklaut...
E-Bike Buuhhhh ja, Arbeit + Dienstreisen + Kinder = keine Kondition 🤣

Nun entspannt sich alles und es kann wieder losgehen mit einem normalen Bike.
3000-5000€ hab ich aktuell aber nicht über daher kommt eigentlich nur Gebraucht in Frage oder halt der Aufbau nach und nach.

Was meint ihr? Ja, nein, mir egal?? 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (15. September 2022)

Ich habe noch ein 2015er und das macht immer noch Spaß. Bin 174cm und fahre auch M


----------



## sharky (15. September 2022)

MarquezB schrieb:


> Ich finde die Rahmenoptik ganz nett, weiß aber nicht ob der Rahmen passt...
> Meine Schrittlänge ist 81cm und ich bin 1,78cm, der Rahmen ist M!


was sagt denn die giant seite zur größenempfehlung? hier gab es auch schon einige diskussionen dazu. ich bin 1,92 mit SL91 und hab den XL. insofern durchaus nicht aus der welt, dass dir der M passt



MarquezB schrieb:


> Und, lohnt sich solch ein Aufbau noch oder ist die GEO etc. schon so veraltet, dass ein neues Bike mehr Sinn macht?


neu heisst nicht automatisch besser und länger auch nicht. ich hab mich kürzlich über enduros schlau gemacht. das interessante ist, dass selbst brandaktuelle und gehypte enduros von der geo her nicht mal so weit weg sind, selbst von meinem alten 26" remedy oder meinem 27,5" trance

das trance hat ne ausgewogene und definitiv nicht zu kurze geometrie. die super flachen winkel mag auch nicht jeder. ich find auch das 2018er keinesfalls veraltet. selbst mit meinem "alten" 2016 schaff ich es, bergab nicht automatisch am nächsten felsen zu zerschellen


----------



## MarquezB (15. September 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> was sagt denn die giant seite zur größenempfehlung? hier gab es auch schon einige diskussionen dazu. ich bin 1,92 mit SL91 und hab den XL. insofern durchaus nicht aus der welt, dass dir der M passt
> 
> 
> neu heisst nicht automatisch besser und länger auch nicht. ich hab mich kürzlich über enduros schlau gemacht. das interessante ist, dass selbst brandaktuelle und gehypte enduros von der geo her nicht mal so weit weg sind, selbst von meinem alten 26" remedy oder meinem 27,5" trance
> ...


Optisch hält es auf jeden Fall mit. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass Giant auch zeitloses Design macht. 
Laut Giant ist genau die Frage der Größe das Problem...die M Rahmen sind genau für bis 178cm gemacht und L fängt bei 178cm an. 😂 

Ich bin bisher immer M gefahren und laut Bekannten war das alte Bike zu klein...zumindest optisch. Hab auch noch nie ein vergleichbares Bike in L testen können.


----------



## Winnepooh (15. September 2022)

Ich bin auch mit 174 und 83er Schrittlänge den M Rahmen gefahren. Mit kürzeren Beinen passt der ganz gut.


----------



## sharky (15. September 2022)

hast niemand in der nähe, der eines hat? frag doch mal in deinem lokalforum. vielleicht findet sich da jemand, der dich mal probesitzen lässt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. September 2022)

Also so richtig modern mit dem eher langen Sitzrohr, dem mit 73° eher flachen Sitz- und mit 67,1° nicht sonderlich flachen Lenkwinkel ist der Rahmen wohl nicht zu bezeichnen, aber M sollte schon passen, und ansonsten hat das Rad ja damals recht gute Kritiken bekommen, also warum nicht?

Kannst dem Rahmen ja  quasi als Frischzellenkur nen Winkelsteuersatz verpassen, wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## sharky (15. September 2022)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Also so richtig modern mit dem eher langen Sitzrohr, dem mit 73° eher flachen Sitz- und mit 67,1° nicht sonderlich flachen Lenkwinkel ist der Rahmen wohl nicht zu bezeichnen,


womit die diskussion zwischen "modern" und "funktionierend" eröffnet wäre...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. September 2022)

Er hat ja explizit danach gefragt @sharky 

Ich hätte die Büchse der Pandora ansonsten nie und nimmer geöffnet


----------



## Hammer-Ali (15. September 2022)

MarquezB schrieb:


> Optisch hält es auf jeden Fall mit. Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass Giant auch zeitloses Design macht.
> Laut Giant ist genau die Frage der Größe das Problem...die M Rahmen sind genau für bis 178cm gemacht und L fängt bei 178cm an. 😂
> 
> Ich bin bisher immer M gefahren und laut Bekannten war das alte Bike zu klein...zumindest optisch. Hab auch noch nie ein vergleichbares Bike in L testen können.


Was gegen einen L-Rahmen beim ´18er Trance bei Deiner Größe sprechen könnte ist die Höhe des Sitzrohres mit 482mm. Das ist schon recht hoch. In M beträgt die Höhe des Sitzrohres ja nur noch 431mm, da kannste ne Variostütze mit ordentlich viel Verstellweg reinpflanzen.


----------



## TheHighlander85 (15. September 2022)

MarquezB schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nach langer Abstinenz möchte ich mir auch wieder ein Bike zulegen. Dabei wurde mir ein Rahmen eines Giant Trance Advanced 2018 angeboten. Der Rahmen ist so gut wie neu und ich hätte zumindest ein paar passende Teile noch im Keller liegen.
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mit 177 / SL 83 mal ein 2016er Trance in M. Hat perfekt gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (16. September 2022)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Was gegen einen L-Rahmen beim ´18er Trance bei Deiner Größe sprechen könnte ist die Höhe des Sitzrohres mit 482mm.


bissedirdawirklichganzhundertprozentigsicher?

mein XL hat ca. 500mm, dass der L nur 18mm kürzer sein soll, wäre erstaunlich 
wobei ich die sitzrohrlänge nicht so störend finde. das oberrohr ist ja abgesenkt


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. September 2022)

Ich hab die Daten von hier:








						Geometry Geeks
					

The world's biggest open geometry database. Find bikes by name or numbers. Easily compare bike geometry side-by-side.




					geometrygeeks.bike
				



Demnach hat das XL ne Sitzrohrlänge von 507 und das L 482mm.
Die Sprünge von S zu M und von M zu L mit jeweils ca. 50mm sind aber in der Tat schon recht krass.

Die Sitzrohrlänge an sich finde ich ich auch nicht unbedingt wegen der Überstandshöhe problematisch, sondern weil man so nur eine recht kurze Variostütze verbauen kann. Ich vermute daß @MarquezB bei nem L-Rahmen nur eine 125er Variostütze sinnvoll fahren kann, jedenfalls keine 150er mehr. Was für mich persönlich ein Ausschlußkriterium wäre.


----------



## sharky (16. September 2022)

bei M gibt giant ne 125mm an mit ner EBL von 395mm. wenn man eine nicht (viel) längere mit 150mm findet, sollte auch das gehen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. September 2022)

sharky schrieb:


> bei M gibt giant ne 125mm an mit ner EBL von 395mm. wenn man eine nicht (viel) längere mit 150mm findet, sollte auch das gehen


Es geht nicht um die EBL, sondern daß ein Sitzrohr von 482mm nebst einer ausgefahrenen 150er-Variostütze, selbst wenn sie ganz im Sitzrohr versenkt werden kann, höchstwahrscheinlich zu lang für seine Beine sind. Ich (1,83) habe längere Beine als er und fahre an meinem alten Mondraker mit nem 480er Sitzrohr ne komplett versenkte 150er Variostütze, was sich so gerade eben ausgeht.


----------



## sharky (16. September 2022)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Es geht nicht *nur* um die EBL


jetzt stimmts. die EBL muss man wegen der versenkbarkeit auch beachten, wegen knick im sattelrohr
aber dein einwand ist natürlich auch völlig richtig. wobei ich da eine idee zur abhilfe hätte


----------



## petrol (17. Dezember 2022)

Mein 2015er Trance soll mein Sohn erben. Das Rad steht noch sehr gut da. Ich brauche aber einen neuen Dämpfer. Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen? Der Junge möchte unbedingt Coil. Ich weiß aber nicht ob das sinnvoll ist.


----------



## petrol (20. Dezember 2022)

Kann mir niemand einen Tipp geben? Coil oder Luft? Und welcher recht ordentlich funktioniert?


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (28. Dezember 2022)

petrol schrieb:


> Kann mir niemand einen Tipp geben? Coil oder Luft? Und welcher recht ordentlich funktioniert?


Wie schwer ist den dein Sohn? Für leichte Fahrer bis 75 kg, funktioniert der Rock Shox Mornach Plus RTC3 sehr gut. Beim 2015er Trance kann man statt einem 200x51mm Dämper auch einen 200x57mm Dämpfer einbauen, dann bekommt man nochtmal etwa 10mm mehr Federweg am Heck, das wurde damals in Kombi einer 160mm Gabel als Trance SX verkauft. Coil hab ich am Trance nie ausprobiert.


----------



## petrol (29. Dezember 2022)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Wie schwer ist den dein Sohn? Für leichte Fahrer bis 75 kg, funktioniert der Rock Shox Mornach Plus RTC3 sehr gut. Beim 2015er Trance kann man statt einem 200x51mm Dämper auch einen 200x57mm Dämpfer einbauen, dann bekommt man nochtmal etwa 10mm mehr Federweg am Heck, das wurde damals in Kombi einer 160mm Gabel als Trance SX verkauft. Coil hab ich am Trance nie ausprobiert.


Vielen Dank. Der hat kaum über 50kg. Aber er wohnt auch auf dem Rad. Gut okay. Ich schau Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

